# What's in your COACH bag?



## Pursefanatic85

Well I always frequent the LV forum & they had a fun thread. So, I borrowed there idea, hope they don't mind. As for my bag it's pretty boring. My coach cosmetic case, coach mini skinny, ipod w/ case, perfume, LV checkbook & keys...that's what I carry everyday. On weekends when I go on long shopping excursions I bring an extra pair of undies (for son-pottytraining), camera, pads (for that time of the month), & whatever little things I may purchase while I'm out & about. 
My bag looks empty, but I can fit awhole lot more.


----------



## Serendipity

Mine has LV accessories.  Lately I have been purchasing more Coach though.  Some of their accessories are adorable.


----------



## aarti

LOL whatever's in my bag _is _COACH.
I'm not a coach bag fan, but I do love their wristlets and clutches.
So one of these are always with me.


----------



## AddictedToCoach

Lots of stuff!











Huggies wipes travel pack/case, Legacy Signature Framed French Purse, Legacy Signature Wristlet, checkbook holder from another wallet, Coach sunglasses/case, pillbox, Kleenex pocket pack, extra wallet for other cards and such, VS Beauty Rush oil blotting wipes, small mirror, Tide To Go pen, Band-Aids, Shout wipes and alcohol pads. I think she does a great job holding everything in!!


----------



## Sialia

I don't have a camera with me at school but right now my bag (gallery tote) contains:

- Signature duffle wristlet in brass/brown (holding all kinds of odds and ends, like Swiss Army knife, eyeglass repair kit, breath strips, Tide To Go pen, 2 flashdrives, bandaids, mini sewing kit, mini Maglite, Tylenol & Advil & PMS Relief tablets, pen, emery board, spare car keys) - this wristlet holds A LOT!

- Hamptons Sig mini-skinny in black/black
- Hamptons Sig mini wallet in khaki/crimson
- dayplanner (sadly, not Coach )
- mini umbrella
- MP3 player
- cellphone
- gloves
- keys (home, car, school)
- many lipglosses/lipbalms/lipsticks
- magazine
- empty lunch containers
- gum
- kleenex
- mints
- cough drops

LOVE my Gallery Tote - it holds so much!


----------



## Coachnut

I didn't get any coach stripes accessories to go with my zip top bag...I so want that fold over wristlet.!!! Kicking myself!!


----------



## Keane Fan

depends. if im going to school i must lug around a giant bag.. which usually has one text book in it..and

my 30 GB video ipod in silver aluminum case (this was of course before someone stole it.. don't worry soon to be replaced with an 80 gb video as of Dec 25  )
tide to go pen (if i remember)
mini planner
coach abigale tortoise sunglasses (if i remember them)
pens, pencils
ti83 calculator
ludens cough drops
3 or more tissue packets,lol
small bottle of gatorade, chips for lunch, lol
also my lilac coach wristlet, i dont like bringing money to school that often though because someone stole $20 from me once..  

i can fit pretty much everything in my bags

and how do i forget.. my pink razr (i had to buy it for $200 on ebay because i was in the middle of my plan) in a leather case


----------



## Pursefreak25

In my Coach purse is my red Liz Claiborne wallet,my black mini skinny signature Coach, planner,cell phone, red makeup bag,Bath&Body works lotion. 2 pens,Orbit gum,keys,purse light and work bagde.


----------



## tlloveshim

Here's my Chelsea hobo with my Hayden-Harnett pouch, HH coin purse, Marc Jacobs sunglasses/case, Fossil wallet (hoping to replace it with a mini skinny for Christmas!!!), cell phone and Rogue Escape pod (in front). I also have my keys on a silver trigger key fob and have the T charm and moon charm! My pouch has my checkbook and pens, coin purse has Tylenol, Airborne, nail clippers and lip balm. The Pod has my change in it!


----------



## ms-whitney

after i clean up my purse i'd probably show you what's inside.

right now it's the wristlet, the planner, dior palette, chocolate covered biscuits, orange tic tacs, brush, loose bills, mail, cell phone, note pad and a hello kitty container.


----------



## blackbutterfly

Here is what's in my Carly today:


----------



## Bethy

I need a bigger purse!
Mine has:
*Coach Khaki/Tobacco Sig Checkbook Wallet
*Keys
*Cell phone
*Pepper spray
*Chapstick

And I can barely zip it. I can't wait for my new purse to get here so I can put more stuff in it, lol.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

i don't usually bring my bag so here's mine: 
-a white soho leather wristlet, inside it contains:
my cel, soho sig in khaki/white, lipbalm, cash, ID's, etc..


----------



## Bagluvvahh

angelthelson said:


> i don't usually bring my bag so here's mine:
> -a white soho leather wristlet, inside it contains:
> my cel, soho sig in khaki/white, lipbalm, cash, ID's, etc..


its a skinny =0 (soho mini sig in khaki/white)


----------



## CastoCreations

Oh gosh...I just got my brand new Coach purse and LOVE it. It has my new Coach wallet (which I also love), my cell phone, business cards, gum, a couple of pens, and my variety of lip balm / lip sticks. 

I definitely have my eye on one of the larger tote style purses though.


----------



## LisaMM

I'll play!  

















Coach Small French Purse
Coach Pill Box (containing children's motrin & adult advil)
Joey Junior Mini containing work keys, lip balm, lip gloss, jump drive, pen, cell phone, and a mini-skinny type thing that Levenger sent me for free.


----------



## tlloveshim

^^ Love your bag and wallet!  (moon charm too!)


----------



## LisaMM

tlloveshim said:


> ^^ Love your bag and wallet! (moon charm too!)


Thanks   I've used the wallet exclusively since I got it, it's my favorite! I love accessories, charms, pouches, etc probably more than I do the bag itself!


----------



## tlloveshim

^^ OMG!  Sounds just like me!  I just posted a pic of my 4 new charms on another thread!  I could probably spend a fortune on accessories alone!  But it gives my dh cheap options for gifts!  I do love the pink wallet with your black bag!  Wish they'd do a pink leather mini skinny!


----------



## KKKKate

.....I'll start.  

Coach Red Leather Satchel   E060-8A69   (an outlet bag)

Contents:
Brighton Wallet 
Vera Bradley Cosmetic case
Eye Glasses (Dior)
Sun Glasses (Revo)
Cell
PDA
tissues
comb
gum
keys
pen
Work ID


Tomorrow I'll probably switch in to the purple suede tote.  I almost took that today.

I know there are other what do you keep in your purse threads....this is TODAY!


----------



## Kiari

Today: Whiskey Shoulder Bag
Contents:
Coach Sunnies
Wristlet-Pebbled Leather tan
Cell
Blackberry
Chapstick
Keys

I think that is it.  (besides all the cards and bills in my wristlet)


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Fun!!  

*Carried today*: _*Coach Medium Black signature clip hobo*_
Tan scribble zip around wallet
Tan pebbled wristlet to hold my checkbook
Multiple pens!
Lip gloss x 3
Gum x 2
Hello Kitty ballerina card carrier (to hold all those store card things!)
Lint sheets
Magenta Razor
Pink sunglasses


----------



## i_heart_coach

White Soho Braided Hobo
Coach Wallet
Checkbook
Keys
Cell
Aveda Lipsaver, gloss, and hand relief
gum
tic tacs

and in my school bag:
microbiology textbook
infectious diseases notebook (sounds like fun, huh?)
j crew cheetah umbrella
pens and pencils


----------



## clb1968

I wish I was carrying a Coach handbag today!

I did carry a 
COACH HAMPTONS SIGNATURE SMALL WRISTLET
and a mini skinny, not sure of the name on it.
a Clinquie GWP makeup bag,
pens, keys, and a couple of insurance forms
small hair brush.
pocket knife

All this was carried in my black Stone Mountain shoulder bag, my next handbag will be a Coach !!!!


----------



## tlloveshim

Holiday patchwork swingpack:
signature/chocolate mini skinny w/ ID, debit card, cash
signature/mahogany wristlet w/ lipstick, compact, Airborne to go, floss
cell
keys
checkbook 
T charm & gold signature picture key fob


----------



## Coachnut

<---- That bag, coach chelsea wristlet(filled with emery board, lip gloss, etc. off brand wallet, cell, keys, gum


----------



## KatsBags

I carried my 2005 Holiday Patchwork tote today. In it, I had my cell phone, Kate Spade organizer, red leather wallet and my favorite piece...a small vintage beaded handbag that I use for a cosmetic case. It was my Mom's and I just removed the cain handle.


----------



## Kristen

Im cheating on Coach today lol. I carried my Speedy 30

Black Wallet
Harajuku Lovers Pen Case
Time Card (for work)
Cell Phone
The Body Shop, Body Sprays
Love Spell lotion
Hello Kitty Notepad
Hello Kitty Mirror
Keys
Planner


----------



## eosgurl

Espresso Suede Beaded tote
Tan and Mahogany french purse
Magenta razr with bracelet charm lanyard
Black mini sig lurex coin purse
Star charm
Legacy stripe ponytail scarf
black/gunmetal medium beauty case

Love the beaded tote, super comfortable.  Today was its first day out and had a lot of compliments.


----------



## krispin41

I went with an LV today too, and most of my LV accessories...but I did have my cell with it's Coach lips charm!


----------



## sprinkles

I carried two today (seperate times)!

First was my vintage carryall in cognac (aka the love of my life) and then my 04 ski hobo (aka the dream winter bag I finally got!).

In it, almost everything is coach- Wallet, Planner, Makeup case, beret and pill case. Also there's my keys, sour jolly ranchers (which you can find in every single one of my bags) and cell phone


----------



## blackbutterfly

i pulled the carly out today, but packed extra light...
--legacy wristlet
--legacy striped cosmetic case
--sidekick 3
--cell phone

i was too lazy to change accessories, so this is all the stuff i had in my ali yesterday.


----------



## neatrivers

I did not carry a Coach bag today. Instead,  I carried a Vera Bradley Betsy in Classic black:

Dooney double-zipped checkbook wallet
Coach soft glass case for sunglasses
Vera Bradley skinny case for glasses (new item for Vera Bradley)
Vera Bradley change purse for bc pills and pads
Coach agenda
digital camera
pens
gum
pack of tissue
Cortizone
Advil
comb
Mac listick and lipgloss
chapstick
Coach keyfob with car keys on it
Coach keyfob with classroom keys on it


----------



## Bethy

Red Leather Hamptons Tote

Soho Checkbook Wallet
Legacy Whiskey wristlet with extra store cards and such
Clinique makeup bag
Dooney & Bourke wristlet I use as a camera case
Signature coin purse with my store cards and change in it
Cell phone
Keys
Sunglasses
Various lip glosses
Gum
My mace


----------



## noshoepolish

It has been rainy/snowy so I am using my Dooney AWL tote.


----------



## beanpolejd

I carried my Signature Gallery Tote in black.  
Inside I had the following:
Black Madison Lurex wristlet as my makeup case
Soho Signature French purse
calendar/planner
cell phone
small photo album


----------



## deweydrop

Since I've put myself on a "two week rotation"...I'll be carry this for the next two weeks:

Blue Patent Tote with Moon charm
Gold lurex picture frame key fob and silver trigger snap key fob
Coach Khaki/gold medium beauty case (stuffed with lipglosses and...girly supplies)
Coach beaded mini skinny in khaki/tan suede (holds all my gift cards leftover from Christmas)
Coach gallery nylon double pocket zip around wallet in black (just got this from TJMaxx on Sunday for $80 - love it!)
cell phone (with Coach bee lanyard, natch.)
sephora compact mirror
MAC blot powder (never leave home w/o it)
gum
3 more lip glosses (i'm a lip gloss wh*re - new love is Maybelline Shine Seduction glosses - and I HATE maybelline products...but love these!)
chap stick
pen

hmmm...think that's all...no wristlet since I switched to the big wallet


----------



## LizCordova

I carried my Coach Ergo Hobo No. 9227.

Blackberry/Phone
Agenda
Legacy French Purse Wallet in whiskey
Keys
Body Shop Lipgloss
checkbook
hairbrush

that's it for me.  I am switching to my new Legacy Ali Bag in Whiskey 
tomorrow and will probably carry it for two weeks.


----------



## Coachnut

I usually carry my bag until I get tired of it, Once I like a bag I hate to not use it...

Hmmm, maybe I just need more bags to rotate....yeah that must be it.


----------



## anotheremptysky

sprinkles said:


> First was my vintage carryall in cognac (aka the love of my life)



  that bag gets me every time!!

I carried my yellow optic tote with my clover charm with a bunch of stuff in it.    let me think.

medium purseket
LV cles/keys
LV agenda
Coach sunglasses
camera
phone
assorted makeup
tax & bank papers

this isn't today, but it does show how huge the bag is!


----------



## handbag helen

Whiskey shoulder bag with:
Coach wallet
Checkbook
Keys, sunglasses
Cell phone
Vitamins (forgot to take)
Front pocket has shout wipes, bandaids, and little packs of advil..etc
chapstick


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Signature stripe small tote in khaki/crimson
Matching accordian wallet
Keys with the C-O-A-C-H pave' keyring (that's missing quite a few stones now)
Cell phone/headset
Lotion
A bunch of paper
Chapstick
Pens
About 3 tubes of MAC lipglass (you never know......)
Comb
Checkbook
Gum


----------



## holly di

Chocolate shoulder tote
Coach checkbook wallet 
minny skinny
cell phone
gloss
a bunch of other useless crap


----------



## superstar

Black mini signature hobo flap:
-matching mini skinny
-Chanel compact
-Mac dreamy lipglass
-pink razor phone
-car keys
-gum


----------



## Pursefanatic85

It's been snowy/icy here, so I've been using my Hamptons Weekend Lg Hobo
Inside:
Chapstick
LV checkbook
Coach wallet
2 Coach mini skinnies
Keys
receipt for a free movie rental LOL!
& a business hair from my hair stylist
That's it for me..plain & simple


----------



## Bagluvvahh

i'm using my patent wristlet in chocolate, inside is cash, few cards, pics of me and hubby, blistex liptone, cellie and keys


----------



## willowsmom

I just switched my rotation to a non-Coach bag (embossed Kooba Sienna), but have a lot of Coach on or in it:

legacy ponytail scarf on it
brown hamptons stripe wallet
blue patent mini skinny 
pink multi hearts keyfob for class keys
goldfish keyfob w/car and house keys
Suzie sunglasses and case
bunch of miscellaneous crap that appears in my bag no matter how often I rotate/clean them out


----------



## aarti

^^LOL.

I didn't carry a coach bag but in it
with coach blue scarf cosmetic/pencil case & coach fold over striped wristlet.
inside held my nano, skinny, mobile, and little odds and ends. and my keys on my flip flop keychain with the lips charm.


----------



## Pursefreak25

My Coach Signature Medium Duffle in Khaki.

Coach Hamptons black mini skinny
lip gloss 
lip chap
Coach signature stripe wristlet in brown
checkbook
planner
cell phone
Victoria Secret travel size lotion
comb
card case
mascara
eye drops
lip blotting papers
pen
paper


----------



## kallison

oh good lord...too much.

in my legacy shoulder bag:

2 digital cameras
coach wallet
mini skinny with car keys (i stole my moms car, hehe)
chapstick
pens
cereal bar
ipod
cell phone
wristlet (with one digi cam in it)
pill case
purell
directions to where i was supposed to go last night
a note to remember to study for research methods test thursday


----------



## blackbutterfly

today:


----------



## beanpolejd

I like that striped Legacy make-up case.  I guess that's not available anymore, huh?  If you don't mid me asking, how much was that case?


----------



## blackbutterfly

^^$68? $88?  ROFL I don't remember!! I got it at the PCE so either way I didn't pay the full price, which is why the number escapes me...


----------



## photoobsessive

Coach Gold/Purple Satchel:
Gap Chapstick
Lita Sunglass
Hello Kitty mirror
Diorshow mascara
LV groom agenda
Book to read (training)
Coach Pill case
LV Glace Key Wallet
and oh so randomly still in my bag from shippings yesterday: Bubblewrap...


----------



## CandyJanney

I'm carrying my small soho Flap in Khaki
Holiday Wristlet
Pink Razr phone
Brush
Powder

Traveling light today!


----------



## sitias

Today in my bag...(soho leather XL hobo )

Vera Bradley Cosmetic case with all my gum (I'm a gum fiend)
My Fossil zebra print wallet
Dooney and Bourke Coin purse
A big cosmetic case (not sure exactly who made it...it's Japanese and has all these #&@*$ adorable seals on it...) with my Bath and Body Works lotion and various chapsticks, and hairbrush
Small Moleskine Notebook
Cell Phone
MP3 Player


----------



## Sialia

Not much, today, because I took the kid to the park and then the garden centre.  In my Graphic Sig swingpack (khaki/gold):

- black sig mini skinny with $2 coin, debit card, and ID
- lipbalm
- keys on crimson trigger snap keyfob
- cell phone with black sig lanyard


----------



## superstar

Today I used my teal hobo w/ matching mini skinny.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Whiskey legacy shoulder and matching wristlet with:

--the punch SS skinny (wanted to see if the color matched some Nine West sandals at Macys)
--Sofia sunglasses (for no reason b/c it rained all day)
--phone
--keys
--a bunch of pens
--chapstick
--about 4 tubes of lip gloss
--gum
--hand sanitizer
--lotion
--brush
--perfume (had to refill my bottle of Angel)


----------



## HandbagAshley

In my white leather Ali I got today:


Legacy Stripe French Purse
Legacy Stripe wristlet
1 lipgloss
1 chapstick
cellphone
headache medicine
purse hanger
checkbook
Coach pen
hand sanitizer
eye drops
keys with Coach 5 purse keychain
Altoids
I guess that's it


----------



## Stophle

Black signature large Carly (like I have every day since I got it). Inside:

-black signature Coach wallet (don't know what kind, got it off Ebay)
-digital camera (goes with me everywhere)
-cellphone
-chapstick (also goes with me everywhere)
-black sig mini skinny w/various cards in it
-tortoise Patricia sunglasses 
-various prescription meds
-Philosophy "Handmade" hand cream
-Coach keyfob from outlet w/keys (the pink leather keyfob with the silver clip at one end)
-comb
-pens
-birthday cards from my Aunt and best friend with $50 in one, and a $20 Target gift card in the other
-empty glasses case ('cos I'm wearing the glasses now)
-contact rewetting drops

Charms on bag:
-Coach skull charm
-Coach Aquarius charm (me)
-Coach Scorpio charm (to symbolize my mom)


----------



## ValleyO

Legacy Leather Mapbag:
-2" binder
-english textbook
-French 1 book
-LV small agenda
-LV cles
-about a dozen pens/ pencils


----------



## jblazier

OK, I'll join in - I have a black sig. Ali:

Black sig slim wallet
Legacy black leather wristlet (for makeup)
keys
sunglasses
gum
pens
cellphone
grocery store list

I think that's it - 

BTW - what's a purse hanger??

*am hoping to get a Carly for my bday, 3/1, which I'll switch to for the spring/summer*


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Right now I'm carrying my Chanel pochette (it's small so I can't put much in it)
-LV Checkbook
-Coach mini skinny w/ all insurance cards, chapstick, etc
-LG Chocolate Mint

That's it.


----------



## deweydrop

Legacy shoulder bag with:
khaki/gold soho(?) wallet
legacy wristlet
khaki/gold medium beauty case
cell
sephora mirror compact
gum
female thingies
at least 24 lippies (heheh)
beaded skinny holding gift cards
keys


----------



## CandyJanney

Legacy Shoulder Bag
Legacy Stripe Coin Purse Wristlet
Brush
Vera Bradley Makeup case
Sunglasses
Keys
Checkbook

Charms on purse: Pig Charm and Flower Charm! 

=D


----------



## coach4me

Black Soho hobo bag with

kate spade leather french wallet
two clinique lip glosses
one loreal lipgloss
burts bees lip balm
hairbrush
Mont blanc pen
keys 
cell phone
Ipod

Black logan brief with 
assorted files and paperwork for hearing

Star and heart photoframe charms on Purse


----------



## kallison

in my mia ():

legacy leather framed purse
punch beauty case (with eye drops, chap stick, hairspray, etc)
punch mini skinny w/keys
khaki sig universal case w/my digi cam
sunnies (can't think of the name of them)
cell
about a dozen packs of gum
tickets for everclear (hehe)
small travel size body cream from bath and body works
pens and pencils


----------



## eosgurl

Whiskey Legacy Shoulder bag
LOVE Charm (V-day gift from DH)
Magenta RAZR with Logo Snap bracelet charm
Black lurex coin purse
Khaki signature frnach purse
Gallery mini skinny
Black Gunmetal signature stripe medium beauty case
black signature checkbook cover
About 10 keychains for both of my cars since it is snowing


----------



## willowsmom

Hamptons embossed book tote

matching mini skinny
hamptons stripe wallet
suzie sunglasses and case (not that I can wear them today - it's snowing 
a book I have yet to even look at
mail I forgot to send (crap, must go do that - see how helpful this forum can be?)
mulit-hearts keyfob for class keys
goldfish keyfob for car keys
lipstick, burt's bees balm, house key (that should really get its own keychain) and notes to myself
And I wore my shearling pageboy cap


----------



## Neptune

This is a take-off on the thread " Whats Inside Your Lv Bag? Pictures Only!!!" over on the LV boards, which is one of my favorite threads to look at. I LOVE seeing what people carry in their bags and how much stuff people can fit into different size bags.

While LV is my first passion, I've recently become more and more interested in Coach, especially Coach accessories... So because of my new found love of Coach I've been checking out all the personal pictures of everyones bags, and I'd love to see more, and what's inside.

I'll start. This is what I used today....
















- Signature Stripe Mini Skinny in KHAKI/ PUNCH w/ Money, drivers license and credit card.
- Nail file
- Pen
- LipFusion XL lip gloss
- Roll-on Perfume
- Cellphone Motorola SLVR L7
- Keys w/Coach key chain
- Keroppi notepad


----------



## stacmck

My turn!














Didn't carry much today...
- black sig wallet
- khaki/punch wristlet with extra cards (grocery cards, etc.)
- two pagers (oh, the joys of life as a resident)
- cell phone
- car keys


----------



## kallison

hey guys, this is a duplicate thread. do a search and you'll find one (probably two) other threads JUST like this one.


----------



## Neptune

kallison said:


> hey guys, this is a duplicate thread. do a search and you'll find one (probably two) other threads JUST like this one.




I actually did a search before I made this topic. Is there a particular word your using to come up with your results for the other post? I looked up "inside" and found one similar post from Oct, but the poster was just showing what she fit into her tote for school, it wasn't a thread made for everyone to show off what they are carrying in their Coach bags...


----------



## stacmck

I tried to do a search to bump up an old thread, but I'm not getting any results...

Edit: I found it and bumped it for you, Neptune


----------



## Sialia

AHA found one! I knew I'd seen one recently. Here it is "What did you haul around today?"

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-did-you-haul-around-today-86879.html

I love these kinds of threads!

ETA: Here's the other recent one ("What's in your Coach bag?"):
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/whats-in-your-coach-bag-74863.html

I wonder if there's a way to consolidate these and sticky them?

ETA (again): You beat me to it, stacmck.  Thanks!


----------



## stacmck

Just thought I'd bump up an old thread and add in my haul for the day (as posted in another thread)

My turn!















Didn't carry much today...
- black sig wallet
- khaki/punch wristlet with extra cards (grocery cards, etc.)
- two pagers (oh, the joys of life as a resident)
- cell phone
- car keys


----------



## stacmck

Thought I'd bump this one too


----------



## Neptune

Ahh, thanks ladies. I had no idea what other term to use for a search.

I guess this can be deleted if need be,


----------



## Summer Breeze

I just carried my school bag today! Inside I had my Coach sunglasses/case, my juicy wallet, my pink SLVR cell, the ipod, folders and some psych and English textbooks.


----------



## Neptune

Thanks for bumping this up stacmck.

I'll re-post mine here then....

















- Signature Stripe Mini Skinny in KHAKI/ PUNCH w/ Money, drivers license and credit card.
- Nail file
- Pen
- LipFusion XL lip gloss
- Roll-on Perfume
- Cellphone Motorola SLVR L7
- Keys w/Coach key chain
- Keroppi notepad


----------



## Sialia

Here's my black sig Mandy with today's stuff (actually, I took the picture a few days ago but it's still the same stuff in it):






- black leather Legacy wristlet with money, ID, debit card
- black sig mini skinny with other cards
- Legacy stripe wristlet with assorted junk (Tylenol, flash drives, bandaids, etc.)
- LV Vernis small ring agenda (Pomme d'amour  )
- ancient gold Cross pen (high school grad gift 20 years ago! eek)
- cell with Coach khaki/crimson lanyard
- Kleenex, pad, gun, lipgloss, lipstick, lipbalm, notepad
- work keys (with Coach owl keyfob)
- car/apartment keys (with crimson leather Coach trigger snap keyfob and khaki/brown sig picture frame fob)
- MP3 player (with Coach black sig lanyard)
- sunglasses
- umbrella
- gloves
- magazine
- lunch (not pictured)






http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139665&d=1172942579

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139664&d=1172942579


----------



## depthxofxdreams

my battery died on my camerabut my purse has 
my keys
my coach wallet
my vera bradley change purse (new hope)
cherry blossom lotion (B&BW)
pens and sharpies
jump drive
and my work keys!!


----------



## 86leo

glad you posted this...made me open it up and realize my daughter has taken my cell phone *again*!!!  LOL

i dont have much in mine today....probably because i cleaned it out yesterday!  lol


----------



## ViciousBliss

86leo said:


> glad you posted this...made me open it up and realize my daughter has taken my cell phone *again*!!! LOL
> 
> i dont have much in mine today....probably because i cleaned it out yesterday! lol


 
omg thats my purrrrse! lmao GIMME THAT BACK! *turns and looks* oh wait nvm mine is on my wall 

*wipes brow* phew!~ 

goodness!

ill list what's in my coach purse when i'm not using a dooney! lol

THAT coach purse is the last coach item i bought  isn't she lovely?


----------



## 86leo

i so love this bag.....it actually fits so much...and so easy to carry around!!!


----------



## coachxobsessed9

today i used the 2005 holiday patchwork: 

















coach lilac suede beaded wristlet (i put pens and stuff in it)
makeup bag from sephora
coach lilac leather wallet
bobby pins (i am a dancer)
my pink razr cell
travel vs love spell perfume
vanilla body spray
hand lotion
mini love spell lotion
evian spray water
mentos


----------



## Coachnut




----------



## Mariadele

What? you have 2 pink "M" charms Coachnut?   I'm jealous! They only have green available on the website now.


----------



## Coachnut

mwisner said:


> What? you have 2 pink "M" charms Coachnut?  I'm jealous! They only have green available on the website now.


I already had one, and then got one as a gift... I got mine off ebay and my friend got me the other one at the outlet, last years colors.


----------



## superstar

My white pleaded hobo w/ white signature card holder, gold trim mini skinny, Coach beauty case, Chanel shades, checkbook, pink razor w/ coach lanyard, and orbitz gum.


----------



## superstar

This is the bag I used today.


----------



## entheos

ALI ALI ALI in white, fushia planner, black soho wallet, stripe wristlet, brown leather gloves, brown Sandy Glasses.


----------



## BEn

Mine contents may make people cry, so I wont show pictures, but in my blue transatlantic messenger contains:

~Copy of "the onion"
  ~My Moto Q (Worst. Phone. EVER!)
~5 small tubes of super glue
~Exacto blades and knife
~A small saw (yeah)
~Drawing pencils, charcoals, and colored pencils
  ~Pad of trace paper
  ~Pad of Bristol board
  ~Sketch book
~Moleskine Cahier notebook (these are fantastic notebooks!)
~Moleskine journal
  ~Moleskine limited edition pocket Date Book (Again, Moleskine notebooks. Best things EVER)
~Set of pens
~Ruler
~Cutting mat
~Drafting triangles
~Tape (masking, scotch and double stick)
~Rubber cement
~12' tape measure
~Bottle of water
~2 tins of Burts Bees
~product (red) iPod nano and cable
~Tube of white paint (gouache, if you must know)
  ~Paint brush
~3 sets of ear buds
  ~Altoids
  ~CTA map
  ~Supply of Dixon Ticonderoga #2HB pencils (the best thing ever for, well, everything)
  ~Dry by Agustin Burroughs


  And for some coach love, the multi-color key fob that spells out "COACH" is on my bag, and my mini skinny (holding nano), my apt. keys with black teardrop, bright blue flip-flop, and white poodle (MY FAV), and my sig. stripe card case are all in it.

  It is a heavy load, but most days it all fits. The overflow goes in a gap product (red) tote. May next move is to get the killer combo of a Legacy nylon messenger and drafting tote, both in stone.


----------



## Coachnut

I posted on the newer thread, but I will repost.


----------



## *L.M*

This is a cute thread, here are the normal things in my bag on a daily basis. Except for the umbrella thats only for the winter!

~Cell Phone
~Skinny Wallet
~Minni Skinny
~Cosmetic Bag
~Pepper Spray
~Cigarette Case
~Lighter
~House/Store Keys
~Keys to the Magnum
~Sunglasses/Case
~Sunglass Cleaner & Cloth
~Clinique Lip Plump Gloss in Peach
~Burts Bees Chapstick & Tin
~Nail File
~Umbrella


----------



## Coachnut

L.M. I like the charms on the front of your bag, very cute.


----------



## Rainbow 06

"Superstar", I wondered what the size of the signature cosmetic bag in the white pleated hobo was. A 3x5 or a 5 x7. I do have that bag which I purchased at the outlet and love it. Also I do have the Whiskey shoulder bag and i wondered if anyone has the tan zip and finds it lighter and easier on the back? There are some legacy accessories on the site, cosmetic bag and fold over wristlet. I called. Thanks..Lynn


----------



## Rainbow 06

Coachnut said:


> L.M. I need the M charm and love yours on the front of your bag, very cute. I really love the zip in Whiskey. I could not get it and found (a real search on the site) a whiskey shoulder tote . It is really much heavier than the zip for me..but the tan is nice but not nice enough to trade down for the whiskey . I did call Coach today when I read you could not get the accessories you wanted and they told me they had a few cosmetic cases and more are coming in April if you want one. I think they do have that fold over legacy wristlet you like also. Do you have the zip and the shoulder bag also? I hate to get the tan for comfort instead of the whiskey leather. I did see it on a girl yesterday and it did look quite nice. It is the heaviness of the hardware not the roominess inside that makes the difference. Thanks and goodluck with the accessories!!!!


----------



## Aniron.ak

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Well I always frequent the LV forum & they had a fun thread. So, I borrowed there idea, hope they don't mind. As for my bag it's pretty boring. My coach cosmetic case, coach mini skinny, ipod w/ case, perfume, LV checkbook & keys...that's what I carry everyday. On weekends when I go on long shopping excursions I bring an extra pair of undies (for son-pottytraining), camera, pads (for that time of the month), & whatever little things I may purchase while I'm out & about.
> My bag looks empty, but I can fit awhole lot more.


 
I want your ipod case!!! I have a Video Ipod and I cant find something cute for it... i like urs!!!


----------



## Aniron.ak

AddictedToCoach said:


> Lots of stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggies wipes travel pack/case, Legacy Signature Framed French Purse, Legacy Signature Wristlet, checkbook holder from another wallet, Coach sunglasses/case, pillbox, Kleenex pocket pack, extra wallet for other cards and such, VS Beauty Rush oil blotting wipes, small mirror, Tide To Go pen, Band-Aids, Shout wipes and alcohol pads. I think she does a great job holding everything in!!


 
Awww can you post ur pics again... i cant see them!


----------



## CandyJanney

Oh this is fun! I'm going to take pics of mine tonight!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Aniron.ak said:


> I want your ipod case!!! I have a Video Ipod and I cant find something cute for it... i like urs!!!


 
Mine fits the mini ipod...try the outlets. They have great prices on ipod cases. I paid $25.00 each for this one & the python case that was about $168.00 retail.


----------



## kidlearner

Ha!  My pug had to get in the picture.  He's so vain!  
I waited to get my new wallet - Yay! - before joining in on this thread


----------



## handbglvr

PUG?! 
kidlearner, I also have a PUG!

I carry around my Mandy since I got her on 2/23!
My wallet is my legacy stripe flap wristlet!
For charms on my Mandy, I have the
lips
skull
K
M
Also inside I have chapstick, my pink razr phone, change, and I still have a TON of room!


----------



## graberg

Camel Soho suede double buckle satchel with:

Coach Suede wristlet (lip balm, assorted sundries inside)
Coach Planner
Coach multi gusset business card case
Coach mini skinny from my RAOK buddy with my Nano tucked inside
Generic clutch wallet (need a Coach one)
Cell phone
Hairbrush
Pens
Checkbook
Keys


----------



## agnes01

I've got to start taking pics but for now...

Hamptons Chocolate Signature Stripe Book Tote
Pebbled zip wallet - chocolate
ID Card carrier with subway and work pass
Razr phone
Ipod
My 3x5 planner - nothing special, I got it at barnes and noble and it is a one year thing.  Maybe next year I will get the coach daily planner
keys (in side pocket)
Pen (side pocket)


----------



## jayhawkgirl

You don't realize how much junk you have untill you take inventory!!

It's all Coach, I'm a woman obsessed! 

Khaki/Gold large Carly that I    !!!!!

Khaki Signature Checkbook Wallet ($41.87) 
Checkbook that matches that floats round in there most of the time
Large Khaki and Crimson Make-up Pouch. Embarassingly contains 5 of the same lipgloss.
Crimson wristlet that holds my digital camera
Samantha sunglasses (tortise)
Pink Razr with Lips lanyard. Decorated with teeth marks from my Italian greyound.
Red Ipod in Khaki/Gold case
Coach Purse-size perfume
Coach small planner in black pebbled leather
2 packs of the same kind of gum
2 prescriptions from my (awful) dentist's appointment this morning
6 Pens
Sheets of lint papers
Keys to my VW Convertable Blinged by a friend of mine with the Amanda valet because dumb VW keys won't work on a chain with any other keys.

I also found 13 reciepts and a Borders gift card at the bottom of that thing!


----------



## Sialia

I used my Hippie for a quick trip to the library with my three-year-old yesterday. Here's what I carried:











- Legacy wristlet as a wallet
- Legacy striped wristlet with assorted junk
- mini-skinny with store cards, etc.
- water bottle
- kleenex, cough drops, gum, notepad, pen, lipstick/gloss/balm
- cellphone
- keys
- sunglasses
- baggie of diaper wipes (but no diapers - yippee! He's a big boy now!)


----------



## ViciousBliss

platinum grey dooney & bourke medium hobo...

carrying: 

sunnies in their sunny case (nothing designer just cute crap) 

orbit bubblemint 

cardinal coach skinny mini with signature mulitpurse coach keyfob

cellphone

pink hairband for work

car keys/ house keys

pink bic with pink hairtie on it 

yellow bic 

lol that was interesting... next time i do this i'll be sure to have my coach pocket pouch


----------



## oranGetRee

carried my white legacy duffle bag today to work cos it's dress down friday  





inside the bag (today's a low load day!):-
- wallet
- earphone
- handphone
- small moisturiser
- cat calendar book
- key and card pouch
- face powder
- stylus pen


----------



## milodrinker

my favourite and used to death coach patent gallery tote in blue!

contents:
lv daimer mini pochette (holds my make up!)
paperback
agenda
hair brush
moisturizer
keys
handphone

today was one of my "lighter days" *laughs*


----------



## KKKKate

Lonchamps backpack containing:

Cell phone
gloves
pda
sun glasses
lipgloss
tissues
comb 
employee badge
Coach leather cosmetic bag containing all my usual wallet stuff
pen
keys (LV cles)


Well - there was SOMETHING coach.


----------



## CandyJanney

Finally I took pics! I REALLY want to get the Stripe comsmetic case but I'm thinking it might be too big to fit! Anyways

Legacy Coinpurse Wristlet as my main wallet
Legacy Stripe Wristlet holding my ipod and oil blotters
Razr
Checkbook
Compact for touch ups!
Vera Bradley Cosmetic Case with gloss, mascara, and hairbrush
Peony Sunglasses

I can't WAIT to get my comic keyfob to put on my bag!


----------



## krispin41

Coach Signature Stripe Tote in black/white

Matching Accessories (Sig Stripe in black/white):
Wallet, Mini Skinny, Wristlet, Medium Cosmetic Case

Cell-phone with lips charm

LV Simple Checkbook
B&BW Lotion
Weight Watchers Calculator
Orbitz gum (two packs)
Mints
Puffs Tissues

Wallet contains wallety things, cosmetic case contains cosmetics plus My Melody Pen and Pencil, Mini Skinny contains Starbucks card and change, Wristlet contains Splenda, toothpics, Advil Cold and Sinus, and Brighton pill box with assorted drugs.


----------



## CandyJanney

Usual
Pink Razr
Legacy Coinpurse Wallet
Legacy Wristlet for my ipod
Vera Bradley Cosmetic Case
Sunglasses
Compact for my oily skin!
Checkbook!


----------



## blackbutterfly

my bag today:







all dumped out:





stuff:





more stuff:





even more stuff!:





in my makeup case:





in the pen case:


----------



## kidlearner

Goodgod Blackbutterfly!!!  I absolutely love your bag BTW, you can fit so much stuff in it.  WOW!


----------



## sweetmelissa

Right now I'm carrying my first (and only so far!) Coach bag which is the Rambler's Legacy.  It's kind of small for me to be honest, I really need something larger.  

But right now I have:  small brag book of baby pics, cell, my checkbook, dh's checkbook, mini devotional book, 1 MAC lipstick, 2 pens, small calendar, skinny "magic" wallet with cc's, small change purse, and a few random notes.  And I can't squeeze on more speck in there!

Ah well.  I will have a larger bag one day.

Blackbutterfly:  Is that a Coach pen case?!  I NEED one!


----------



## *L.M*

blackbutterfly said:


> my bag today:
> in the pen case:


 
I love your Ergo its gorgeous! Also the pen case, I need one now!


----------



## 86leo

blackbutterfly said:


> my bag today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the pen case:


 

Is that a "pencil" case or the soft eye glass case? It looks like the eye glass case which I want, but wasnt sure if they are the same?


----------



## blackbutterfly

86leo said:


> Is that a "pencil" case or the soft eye glass case? It looks like the eye glass case which I want, but wasnt sure if they are the same?



it is the eyeglass case, but it was pointless to use for my glasses...as you can see, i carry so much stuff, and they would get crushed in the case.  so i used it for my pens.


----------



## Kansashalo

Hmmm, that's not a bad idea blackbutterfly.  I've been looking for something to put my pens in when I carry them.  I hate to let them "run loose" in my bags for fear they will stain the lining.


----------



## kidlearner

Blackbutterfly, is that the regular ergo tote or the large one?  I love it after seeing yours and now I REALLY want one.  Thanks.


----------



## TxCollegeGirl

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Well I always frequent the LV forum & they had a fun thread. So, I borrowed there idea, hope they don't mind. As for my bag it's pretty boring. My coach cosmetic case, coach mini skinny, ipod w/ case, perfume, LV checkbook & keys...that's what I carry everyday. On weekends when I go on long shopping excursions I bring an extra pair of undies (for son-pottytraining), camera, pads (for that time of the month), & whatever little things I may purchase while I'm out & about.
> My bag looks empty, but I can fit awhole lot more.


 
*WOW!  That is a WAY cute bag!!!*

*M.*


----------



## Birdie81

Now that I'm stocked up on my new items for Spring! Here's what I've got going on:

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t224/Birdie8118/Labelinpurse.jpg


----------



## 86leo

blackbutterfly said:


> it is the eyeglass case, but it was pointless to use for my glasses...as you can see, i carry so much stuff, and they would get crushed in the case. so i used it for my pens.


 

awesome! i just got one last night.....and was hoping it wasnt JUST for eyeglasses....i wanted it for other purposes!


----------



## TxCollegeGirl

*Birdie... LOVE the tote!*

*M.*


----------



## beautibabe

This is such a cute thread! I love it! Keep it coming, everyone!


----------



## Birdie81

TxCollegeGirl said:


> *Birdie... LOVE the tote!*
> 
> *M.*


 
Thank you!  I am so happy with it.  Definitely straying away from all my other all leather purchases.. But I just had to have something beautiful for spring!


----------



## Kansashalo

Here is what's in my bag as of today:













From left to right:
1st row
~ Legacy wrislet (and work badge)
~ Sprint Treo cell phone
~ Video Ipod
~ BBW lemon hand lotion (it smells DELISH!)
~ Estee Lauder makeup bag (I carry tampons in this)
2nd row
~ Coach makeup bag (full of makeup lol)
~ Coach ID case (I carry my license and debit card in it)
~ Coach pill box
~ Victoria Secret mints
3rd row
~ Fossil wallet
~ Coach coin purse
~ Coach (old school) jotter/card case (used for my business cards)
~ Coach pen
~ Notebook (I got this at TJ Maxx)


----------



## petitemn

Kansashalo, I love how your Ali fits almost anything and everything! I stuff a lot of water bottles in my satchel!!


----------



## choozen1ne

Right now I am carrying my Hamptons Purple Nylon Tote 
In it I have 
Black Razr phone with 3 charms 2 coach one lip gloss 
Black Ipod and a set of headphones that get tangled on everything 
A gap make up bag (my make up always wants to make a mess so I jsut get cheap cute one ) In it I have 5 or 6 MAc Lip Glasses in all different shades of basically the same color , a pot of Smith Rosebud Salve in Strawberry flavor , compact of powder and blotting paper and a tiny bottle of Escada perfume 
I normally have Ginger Altoids and Wintergreen Altiods and sometine Altiod gum 
I have Bath and Body works lotion 
Big key chain with house keys and security pass for work, since it is still winter I have my photo frame key chain with gold leather and snow flakes on it , 7 dollars at TJ Maxx !  
A small hair clip 
Eyeglass cleaner , and pain killers and allergy pills and sun glasses 
When I carry a smaller bag I have a lot less but when I have one of my bigger bags I for some reason jsut keep throwing stuff in them


----------



## choozen1ne

Kansashalo said:


> Here is what's in my bag as of today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 1st row
> ~ Legacy wrislet (and work badge)
> ~ Sprint Treo cell phone
> ~ Video Ipod
> ~ BBW lemon hand lotion (it smells DELISH!)
> ~ Estee Lauder makeup bag (I carry tampons in this)
> 2nd row
> ~ Coach makeup bag (full of makeup lol)
> ~ Coach ID case (I carry my license and debit card in it)
> ~ Coach pill box
> ~ Victoria Secret mints
> 3rd row
> ~ Fossil wallet
> ~ Coach coin purse
> ~ Coach (old school) jotter/card case (used for my business cards)
> ~ Coach pen
> ~ Notebook (I got this at TJ Maxx)


 

I was jsut looking at your lovely purse contents and I was wondering , what is conencted to the bottom of your I POD ?


----------



## Kansashalo

Thanks ladies for looking at my junky purse.  

Petitemn - Even with all that stuff in my Ali, there is still plenty of room in it.  I swear, that bag is like a bottomless pit.

Choozen1ne - What is attached to the bottom of my Ipod is the radio transmitter that allows me to play my Ipod in the car.  I probably should just keep that in my car, but since I take it with me everywhere I go, I just go the lazy route and leave it on there. lol  I doesn't affect anything when i listen via my headphones.


----------



## Summer Breeze

This is such a fun topic, I'm excited to post mine!







My pretty pink bag! I don't actually know what it's called, but I sure do love it.






The inside, with my pretty stuff in it.






What's inside? I keep my SLVR cell phone and a lipstick inside my wristlet. Next to that is a ticket stub from 300, which I saw last night with my roomies. Then I've got my Juicy Couture wallet, which is so whimsical that I feel like princess when I use it. I also carry around my Keri sunglasses in their case, because it's starting to heat up here in SoCal. On my keychain are the keys to my apartment, bike and Eclipse.


----------



## Novbunnie

let's see..in my scribble hobo i have:

- my gucci wallet
- ipod nano
- keys of course
- coach pink wristlet
- cell phone and bluetooth headset
- small lotion bottle
- a small bottle of tylenol
- a small bottle of chinese medicine oil
- eye drops for contact lenses
- chapstick
- tissues
- hand sanitizer
- pens
- mirror
- movie tickets
- gum

yup, i keep a lot of crap in my purse =]


----------



## ranskimmie

I absolutely love Coach so I thought I'd start this thread! 
I've been the the LV and Balenciag "Whats in your bag threads" and its so much fun!! So all of you Coach lovers lets get movin', I'll start 
As of today Im using my new multistripe shoulder tote with all kinds of Coach goodies inside:
Wallet,
makeupbag (signature w/punch stripe)
cell w/Coach flower lanyard
keys w/Coach flower key fob
check book
pill box 
Chanel sunnies
Hallmark callendar book (Woooo big Woopeeee )
Oh and lets not forget the most important of all.  My 4yr. old sons "CARS WALLET"!! 


So whos next?


----------



## jane

I don't have a photo, but I am carrying my cotton signature Carly and inside is:

+ LV Damier Azur Koala wallet
+ LV Damier mini pochette (contains cosmetics)
+ LV monogram koala agenda
+ Coach Samantha sunglasses w/ case
+ LV Groom cles keychain
+ Moleskine notebook for lists and ideas
+ "Alaska's Southeast" --  book I'm reading
+ red mini iPod


----------



## TxCollegeGirl

*Lol... I think the coolest thing in your bag is your 4 year old's Cars wallet!  Cars are THE BEST!!!*

*Anyway, I'm carrying my mini sig top handle pouch which contains:*
* - mini sig wallet*
* - cell phone*
* - kleenex pocket pack*
* - car keys*
* - sexy little gum (from victoria's secret)*
* - sexy little mints (also from vs)*
* - chapstick <~ canNOT leave home without it*
* - little pink brush*
* - lexar jetfly jump drive <~ can't leave home without out that either... lol... *
* - hoya cleaning cloth for my glasses*
* - moonlight path body lotion (travel size) from bath & body works *
* - other random cards/cc's in the inside pocket*

*MAN... that little thing holds A LOT... lol... *

*I'd take pics and post it, BUT I'm at work right now, so I can't...   Perhaps I can edit them in later... *


----------



## blackbutterfly

Large Black Carly:
--Camel Ergo Slim Wallet
--LV Damier Pochette (makeup bag)
--planner
--DS Lite
--Mini Notebook (lists & ideas)
--SK3 & Cell
--Jump Drive
--black sig pouch containing pens
--2 sets of keys


----------



## pompilit

There's actually already a couple of threads on this already.  Just do a search for them.   

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-did-you-haul-around-today-86879.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/whats-in-your-coach-bag-74863.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/wh...our-104576.html?highlight=inside+bag+pictures


----------



## ranskimmie

Great goodies girls!!! Keepm' coming!!


----------



## KKKKate

ranskimmie said:


> I absolutely love Coach ..... I'll start
> As of today Im using my new multistripe shoulder tote with all kinds of Coach goodies inside:
> Wallet,
> makeupbag (signature w/punch stripe)
> cell w/Coach flower lanyard
> keys w/Coach flower key fob
> check book
> pill box
> Chanel sunnies
> Hallmark callendar book (Woooo big Woopeeee )
> Oh and lets not forget the most important of all. My 4yr. old sons "CARS WALLET"!!
> 
> 
> So whos next?


 

From the contents of your bag (and your comment about it.) I forsee a http://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=564&category_id=168 in your future.


----------



## ranskimmie

KKKKate said:


> From the contents of your bag (and your comment about it.) I forsee a http://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=564&category_id=168 in your future.


 

Oh man!  I really wish I didnt see that Im thinking your prediction is very true!


----------



## jane

This thread helped me realize I forgot my cellphone at home today. sigh.


----------



## ranskimmie

jane said:


> This thread helped me realize I forgot my cellphone at home today. sigh.


 



ush: Doh!


----------



## RinSohma

Coach Signature Khaki Backpack-
*Ipod with Signature Coach Case
*Coach Signature Wallet
*Coach glasses with coach case
*Cellphone
*Coach Heart Signature Keychain
*Mac Lipgloss
*Mac Eyeliner
*Mirror
*Pen


----------



## Think2Day

in my new khaki ergo tote:

+sidekick3
+tide to go pen
+starbucks after coffee mints
+bobbi brown lip gloss
+chanel powder compact
+dior mascara
+3 tampons
+summer's eve cleansing cloths
+car/house keys with LV glitter key charm
+la prarie luxe body cream caviar (ooooh i am obsessed with this stuff!!!!!!!!)
+gucci sunglasses
+chanel reading glasses


----------



## ranskimmie

This would be my day of hauling:


----------



## KKKKate

In the Amazing Med Ergo Hobo (Amazing because it holds everything I ask it to and it's not a big bag.)

LV zippy organizer wallet (huge - I still can't beleive I picked this one on my quest for the perfect wallet - but I love it and expect to have "her" for a long time!)
LV poochet (for personals)
D&B wristie (for the electrics, cell, pda & shuffle)
Coach pebled wristie (for membership and store cards)
Sunglasses
LV Cles (it's there under the poochett) with my 2nd set of keys - 2nd set because I'm anal about getting locked out.
Coach doggie key fob with my main keys
Key card and desk key from work


----------



## twosirius

In mine, which I THINK is a Hamptons lunch tote:

Cell phone (always!) 
iPod
iPod cable
credit card
some cash
driver's license
paperback book
hand sanitizer
eyeglass case
car keys
son's report card
a pamphlet from a local pizza place that my son stuck in there last night
a pay stub
my checkbook


----------



## LIblue

My large black leather Carly contains:

+Signature Zip Around Wallet
+Posey Sunglasses (burgundy)
+keys on my new Multi Patent keyfob
+orange flower coin purse
+cellphone
+PDA
+insulin pen and syringe tips
+glucose meter
+assorted pens
+assorted lip glosses and such
+Lancome powder compact
+tweezer
+breath mints
+my rosary

And my bag isn't even full. Gotta love the large Carly!


----------



## pompilit

Thanks Swanky for merging all 4 of these threads!   You rock!


----------



## stacmck

bumping for spartancoaster...


----------



## bravorodrig

wallet, miny skinny and 2 checkbooks
Lexi sunglasses
digital camera
3 pens, business card holder
clinique compact, 2 clinique lipsticks, 1 mac lipliner
ipod nano and earphones
proventil, rolaid softchews, contacts drops and advil
my small rosary
gum


----------



## spartancoaster

stacmck said:


> bumping for spartancoaster...


 
Thanks stacmck for bumping the thread and for just being kind! 


Here is what's in my gallery tote:

- Isabella Fiore "Anchor's Away" wallet
- razr cellphone
- makeup bag
- bottle of aspirin 
- diaper
- baby wipes case
- bib
- keys
- kleenex
I also usually have a sippy cup and snacks for the kids in my bag


----------



## jewelssss

*sprinkles* ! Do you have a pic of your "vintage carryall in cognac"? A few people commented in this thread and I'm curious as to what the fuss is about. Anything labeled a "carryall" will excite the thought of something pretty and leathery perched on my forearm!


----------



## vanojr9

Fun thread!! In my large ergo turquoise tote at the moment...

-legacy stripe umbrella
-Banana Republic makeup bag, with a mini bottle of lotion, bandaids, tissues, a Glossimer and a Aqualumiere
-LeSportsac makeup pouch (I use it for pens)
-cell phone
-keys
-Coach Molly sunnies and case
-Hobo wallet with waaaay too many credit cards

and, for the moment, 4 library books and a notepad!!  The poor bag is stuffed full.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

In my gorgeous Crimson Signature Stripe Tote, which proudly displays my turtle and my Coach Hangtag perfume solid (can you tell I love this bag?), I have:

My Punch Signature Stripe Wristlet, which holds all of my cards (ID, credit card, casino card, blockbustr card, health insurance, etc)

My Signature Multi Stripe Mini Skinny, which holds my cash

My eel change purse from my grandmother which holds several steel war pennies from 1943, a couple of wheat pennies, three roman coins and my good luck piece for poker: a mint condition 1921 Morgan Dollar.

A Chanel lipgloss and lip pencil
Dior Diorkiss gloss in Snow Cherry (Cerise de Chine)
a Clinique compact
Big Red gum
Wal-Mart Security Home Office Badge
Refresh Tears eye drops
Clinique lip gloss (I'm a lip gloss fanatic)
A pen
Coach perfume samples
Chanel Chance perfume purse spray
Birth control :shame:
My digital camera
My Samsung cell phone
My Coach Trigger Snap Keyfob with tPF keychain & keys


and I usually have a book or magazine in there too. I love this bag!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^And my Chanel sunglasses.....


----------



## razorbackbelle0

(And just so everyone knows, I DID clone out the numbers on the ID and the credit card with Photoshop before I posted the pics  )


----------



## Think2Day

In my new ergo scarf print tote from Mother's day:

Chanel sunnies
Chanel powder compact
Chanel lipstick
Bobbi Brown lip gloss
YSL Mascara
Bath and Body Works vanilla sugar lotion
blackberry curve phone for work
EnV phone 
iPod nano in Coach case
car/house keys
Coach legacy sig cotton wallet
black legacy agenda
pen case
orbit gum
prada perfume sample


----------



## MrsLinas

razorbackbelle0 : I have the Mahogany Sig Stripe Tote which also proudly displays my Tortoise keychain 

Anyway, it contains:

-Tic tacs
- Soho Sig checkbook wallet 
-White Allie sunglasses
-cellphone, of course!
-Hello kitty pen
-Victoria's secret make up bag (inside is my Clinique  powder, Chanel lip gloss and Coach perfume sample)
-


----------



## Indigowaters

Thanks for bumping this thread. I saw this in the LV one and was going to start one. Can't wait to take pics now!


----------



## Purse-O-Nality

This is so fun!! I love this! 
In my Medium Sig/Gold Carly I have:
Sig Stripe Punch Wristlet
Legacy Blk/Kh/Eb Mini Skinny
Red Canon Camera case
Really STUFFED Makeup Case
Pink Razr
Butterfly notepad (when I don't carry my Sig Stripe Crimson agenda)
GUM!
Tiffany Gift Box...I have to take my necklace in to be fixed - it's messed up )


----------



## TejasMama

Love this thread! 

I took my whiskey hippie out yesterday to run errands with my twins. Inside, I had:

Notebook
Two Pens
Red Coach Signature Wallet
Legacy Wristlet
Gum
Hand Wipes
Cell Phone
Crayons
Lotion
Chap Stick
Pencil Case with cough drops, pencils, who knows what else!

I've been amazed at how much this bag holds!


----------



## jewelssss

Purse-o-Nality: I am in quite serious love with that Legacy Mini Skinny! I may just have to go on a little ebay quest for one now


----------



## bravorodrig

razorbackbelle0 said:


> (And just so everyone knows, I DID clone out the numbers on the ID and the credit card with Photoshop before I posted the pics  )



 I was just about to scold you!!!


----------



## Sialia

spartancoaster said:


> Thanks stacmck for bumping the thread and for just being kind!
> 
> 
> Here is what's in my gallery tote:
> 
> - Isabella Fiore "Anchor's Away" wallet
> - razr cellphone
> - makeup bag
> - bottle of aspirin
> - diaper
> - baby wipes case
> - bib
> - keys
> - kleenex
> I also usually have a sippy cup and snacks for the kids in my bag


 
Spartancoaster - I  your gallery tote! I have the same one, but in dark brown sig and it's one of my favourite "Mommy" bags. It holds so much but doesn't look huge or bulky. LOVE it. (And thanks to you and stacmck for getting this thread started up again - it's always one of my favourites but I never seem to get around to taking pics of my own bags with stuff in them).


----------



## ranskimmie

Here is my junk for today.  Im tellin' ya its a mess!  Oh and I cant forget, this is my new scribble tote from the hubby and kids for mommys day!


----------



## Kansashalo

Bravorodrig - I'm loving that "bend" in the handle of your Ergo, so much I will have to reconsider buying it.

I didn't like it when I first saw it in the store - plus it felt funny on my shoulder to boot.  How long have you had that bag?


----------



## Aniron.ak

This is what is in my COACH.... 

I know its stuffed!!!

Lilac Pill case
Punch Mini skinny
Irving Rice Mirror
My little Dirty Girl Ipod case (its not really a case but it is now)
Coach sunglasses case
COach camera case (the little signature case) 
Lilac case for seeing glasses 
Pink DS Gameboy
Pink Katana phone
Disney Couture miscellanous little bag
Bare escentuals Hot pink cosmetic case 
Chococat case for Birth control pills
Sephora black brush and mirror
keys
Cozumel Mexico fan (cause i live in TEXAS!!) lol 

AND wipes BECAUSE my husband has already Spilled coffe/Coke/DrPepper on my PURSE!!! I need it for emergencies!!


----------



## Indigowaters

Lets see what a pleated hobo can fit!:

1. Energizer battery recharger
2. Cards to local events
3. Athens, Georgia tourism brochure
4. "I Know I've Been Changed" by ReShonda Tate Billingsley. Haven't read yet.
5. Vaseline Intensive Rescue lotion. And boy do I need it, lol.
6. Broken nail file
7. Soft Lips - vanilla
8. Chili's/Maggiano's/Macaroni Grill/On the Border giftcard from work
9. No name wallet
10. "Nymphette" MAC gloss
11. Cinnamon Orbit
12. The White Barn Candle "Mango Mandarin" concentrated spray. Spray this in a room and it will last for hours.
13. Treo 680 (I think)
14. Treo charger
15. work keys
16. personal keys
17. Money, money, money, money! MONEY!!!


----------



## Sialia

^^^ Holy cow, Indigowaters!  I can't believe how much you can fit in there.  That's such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Indigowaters

You're making me rethink the Scribble tote. I thought I was too old for it. (I'm 27 )





ranskimmie said:


> Here is my junk for today. Im tellin' ya its a mess! Oh and I cant forget, this is my new scribble tote from the hubby and kids for mommys day!


----------



## Indigowaters

Thanks. Everything fits, though. I can even zip it up. 


Sialia said:


> ^^^ Holy cow, Indigowaters! I can't believe how much you can fit in there. That's such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## bravorodrig

Kansashalo said:


> Bravorodrig - I'm loving that "bend" in the handle of your Ergo, so much I will have to reconsider buying it.
> 
> I didn't like it when I first saw it in the store - plus it felt funny on my shoulder to boot. How long have you had that bag?


 
3 weeks.  I  it.  It fits comfortably and can hold a ton!!!  The leather is scrumptious, so soft. It incredibly lightweight too.  It's one of my better buys.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Today's bag was my black/white sig stripe tote....I usually don't carry too much around......











legacy stripe umbrella
Sophia sunglasses (even though it rained AND I wore my glasses today)
small tube of Curel lotion
hand sanitizer
wipes
bluetooth headset
Blackjack
MAC compact
my favorite black leather Kenneth Cole wallet
keys
and the sig stripe wristlet which held my MAC lipglass (Viva Glam V or VI), chapstick, a sample of Clinique Happy, and eye drops
Oh, and a bunch of pens and some mail/papers....


----------



## Xtina6405

Aniron.ak said:


> This is what is in my COACH....
> 
> I know its stuffed!!!
> 
> Lilac Pill case
> Punch Mini skinny
> Irving Rice Mirror
> My little Dirty Girl Ipod case (its not really a case but it is now)
> Coach sunglasses case
> COach camera case (the little signature case)
> Lilac case for seeing glasses
> Pink DS Gameboy
> Pink Katana phone
> Disney Couture miscellanous little bag
> Bare escentuals Hot pink cosmetic case
> Chococat case for Birth control pills
> Sephora black brush and mirror
> keys
> Cozumel Mexico fan (cause i live in TEXAS!!) lol
> 
> AND wipes BECAUSE my husband has already Spilled coffe/Coke/DrPepper on my PURSE!!! I need it for emergencies!!


 
WOW Aniron  I love all of your stuff!!!!!!


----------



## Kilala

Aniron.ak said:


> This is what is in my
> Chococat case for Birth control pills




Hi Aniron! Where did you get the adorable Chococat coin purse?


----------



## jewelebeanie

I can't take pictures until I get home, but this is what is in the large Carly today, and usually every day:

-wallet
-2 checkbooks
-small notebook from Target
-a graduation card from my sister
-pen case
-legacy keyfob with keys
-hand lotion
-MAC compact
-ergo keyfob holding chapstick, MAC lipgloss and store keytabs i don't use often (Hallmark, CVS, Petco, etc).
-2 business card holders
-gum (Orbit Sweetmint...LOVE IT!)
-oh and can't forget the cell phone

then inside the zippered pocket I most likely have:
-nail file
-sweet-n-low packets
-hair tie
-barrette
-bobby pins
-tide pen
-re-wetting eye drops
-Twining's Lady Grey Tea
-the price tag from the Carly


----------



## Aniron.ak

Xtina6405 said:


> WOW Aniron  I love all of your stuff!!!!!!


 

Thanks!


----------



## Xtina6405

Today I'm carrying my Puprle Sude Hobo 

I have inside.....

- MAC makeup bag (all the make up is in that bag...not loose, I'm not , lol)
- Sidekick, cell phone
- Video Ipod with Itrip attached
- COACH wristlet for camera
- COACH lurex wallet
- Minnie Mouse pen 
- Juicy Couture Sunglasses and case
- Keys
- COACH Punch Mini skinny
- COACH white leather planner
- Trident Gum

I usually carry much more but this bag is smaller than most


----------



## Aniron.ak

Kilala said:


> Hi Aniron! Where did you get the adorable Chococat coin purse?


 

SANRIO!!! I love KAWAII stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

one of my best buds has a hello kitty one tooo cute!


----------



## Xtina6405

Here's the bag sorry!


----------



## Aniron.ak

Xtina6405 said:


> Here's the bag sorry!


 

Xtina, u have cool stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xtina6405

Aniron.ak said:


> Xtina, u have cool stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

THANX GIRLIE!


----------



## bethann

Xtina6405 said:


> Today I'm carrying my Puprle Sude Hobo
> 
> I have inside.....
> 
> - MAC makeup bag (all the make up is in that bag...not loose, I'm not , lol)
> - Sidekick, cell phone
> - Video Ipod with Itrip attached
> - COACH wristlet for camera
> - COACH lurex wallet
> - Minnie Mouse pen
> - Juicy Couture Sunglasses and case
> - Keys
> - COACH Punch Mini skinny
> - COACH white leather planner
> - Trident Gum
> 
> I usually carry much more but this bag is smaller than most


 
I love love your key covers, where did you find them at?
too cute!


----------



## Xtina6405

Hey bethann, I got those at Sanrio. I  that store!!!


----------



## rethreads

Just swapped to the Poppy from my Hampton's Patchwork small tote. 
-Kristy


----------



## Xtina6405

Rethreads, I love your pink and white PLANNER!! I want one!!


----------



## rethreads

aww thanks! I had a pink leather one, but when this came out, I had to get it!  -Kristy


----------



## bethann

Xtina6405 said:


> Hey bethann, I got those at Sanrio. I  that store!!!


I don't have that store here. Are there a lot of them across the states? I travel a lot, maybe one day I can find one.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Yay! Hi Rethreads! I'm still wearing and LOVING those coach earrings, I think the ladies here bought up a bunch of the rest of them! LOL. Welcome to tpf!!!


----------



## bethann

razorbackbelle0 said:


> Yay! Hi Rethreads! I'm still wearing and LOVING those coach earrings, I think the ladies here bought up a bunch of the rest of them! LOL. Welcome to tpf!!!


 
o0o, are you the one that made those beaut earrings that Sarah bought? Love those, too cute!


----------



## rethreads

Sarah, i am SO glad you are enjoying them!  I am running low, but still have a few left. Those keychains are sold out at all the Coach stores around me now 

Bethann, Thanks!


----------



## bethann

my junk:

















coach makeup case
dayplanner
boa checkbook
orbit gum & mentos-- addictions!
calculator
wallet
burts bees gloss
vitamin e stick
chicken poop gloss

found my cellphone too!


----------



## bethann

now...the bad stuff..haha

remember that episode on friends about "monica's secret closet"..the one nobody was allowed to go in? yup, very similiar to my makeup case..lol






amazing how much stuff will fit in it..lol.


----------



## Glitter Girl

candypalmer said:


> Legacy Shoulder Bag
> Legacy Stripe Coin Purse Wristlet
> Brush
> Vera Bradley Makeup case
> Sunglasses
> Keys
> Checkbook
> 
> Charms on purse: Pig Charm and Flower Charm!
> 
> =D


Cool, you ended up getting one again ?  Did you get the whiskey ?


----------



## Glitter Girl

large leather hobo:
classic black leather wristlet with brass turnlock(still waiting for something that matches my bag)
origins moisturizer
bath body works anti-bacterial hand wipes
lip gloss
my new handbag caddy (that attaches onto a table so that you don't have to put your bag on floor)
my son's pants (he is 2)
diaper for son
diaper for daughter
change of clothes for baby
a pacifier
bag of wipes
keys
a poland springs bottle


----------



## Glitter Girl

oh i forgot my new "k" key fob on the outside


----------



## Sialia

Rethreads - I LOVE your poppy tote. I  that whole poppy line.

Bethann - I know what you mean about the secret closet/junk bag. I use a medium beauty case to keep all the random crap contained in my purse. I'm always amazed at what I've got in there.  I've forgotten most of the things I put in there "just in case".


----------



## jewelssss

I am amazed by how across the board (no pun intented), like 75% of us carry artificial sweetener. I haven't posted the contents of _my _Coach bag yet, but every time I see one of those posts, I think about the dust that accumulates at the bottom of my inner zip pockets from carrying it around all the time...I guess Splenda is the new lipgloss?


----------



## jewelssss

so, obviously, since I just finished pretreating my new Hamptons Business Tote (I've kept the tags on for six days because I'm so afraid to even touch the raw leather....I wash my hands before I take it out of the dustbag. Absurd, I know, but I love this thing and want it to last for a very very long time)....I need to fill it up with all essentials, including Splenda, and take a pic for you all you lovelies tomorrow.


----------



## Xtina6405

bethann said:


> I don't have that store here. Are there a lot of them across the states? I travel a lot, maybe one day I can find one.


 
I'm not sure if thery're everywhere....here in my area there is only one official Sanrio Store and then there's a store that has sanrio stuff but it's called Bonane...

Check out their web site! It's too cute, unfortunately they don't have the same stuff they have in the store

www.sanrio.com


----------



## jewelebeanie

that's a good idea instead of throwing it all in the zippered pocket of the bags like i do! Love the sparkly nail clippers btw 



bethann said:


> now...the bad stuff..haha
> 
> remember that episode on friends about "monica's secret closet"..the one nobody was allowed to go in? yup, very similiar to my makeup case..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing how much stuff will fit in it..lol.


----------



## xholdxmexunderx

Xtina6405 said:


> Today I'm carrying my Puprle Sude Hobo
> 
> I have inside.....
> 
> - MAC makeup bag (all the make up is in that bag...not loose, I'm not , lol)
> - Sidekick, cell phone
> - Video Ipod with Itrip attached
> - COACH wristlet for camera
> - COACH lurex wallet
> - Minnie Mouse pen
> - Juicy Couture Sunglasses and case
> - Keys
> - COACH Punch Mini skinny
> - COACH white leather planner
> - Trident Gum
> 
> I usually carry much more but this bag is smaller than most



  I love the hello kitty (?) heads you have on your keys they're so cute


----------



## bethann

jewelebeanie said:


> that's a good idea instead of throwing it all in the zippered pocket of the bags like i do! Love the sparkly nail clippers btw


hehe, can you believe they are only .88 at walmart? I have them laying all over the house.


----------



## xholdxmexunderx

Heres whats inside my Medium Black Sig Carly...

-Keys
-Pens and such
- Lip Balm & Gloss (usually stuck inside the cell phone pocket)
- Roxy change purse
- Flash drive
- Inhaler 
- Red Razor Cell Phone
- Glasses
- Andy Warhol pocket mirror
- Nextel work phone
- Avon Hand Lotion
- Dooney wristlet full of makeup:
   - Mostly Elf makeup, a couple sponges & q-tips and my dior star mirror

- Hamptons black sig small wristlet
   - Holding my 80gb iPod, headphones & Green iPod Shuffle (I got it for my 1 year with my bf it has "Joey hearts Tina" ingraved on the back.

- Fossil wallet

God I carry too much stuff around..


----------



## katrynar

in my chevron!!!

coach wristlet with a ton of credit cards, cash coins...
two gynormous magazines (glamour and i forgot the other)
coupons, keys, lotion bottle, hand sanitizer, nancy drew book, pens, pencils, etc etc this bag is a bottomless pit!!!


----------



## bravorodrig

those pink interiors


----------



## katrynar

love this smiley


----------



## rethreads

I just ADORE those bandana makeup cases... I really need to get one of those!!


----------



## bethann

rethreads said:


> I just ADORE those bandana makeup cases... I really need to get one of those!!


I got a really good deal on it on ebay, they had it listed poorly and won it for $22+shipping.


----------



## rethreads

whoa! killer deal! i was just looking on ebay myself. hopefully i can get it at a decent price


----------



## jewelebeanie

bethann said:


> hehe, can you believe they are only .88 at walmart? I have them laying all over the house.



Wow! I'm a Target girl, but I will have to go to Walmart for those clippers!


----------



## heatherita510

no pictures unfortunately, but in my gallery tote i have:

pink leather coach wallet
cell phone
subway directions to Coyote Ugly in NYC (was supposed to go for my bday but never made it)
keys
advil
pink nano ipod
pink bluetooth
loose change
my free umbrella i got at work (planning an outlet trip soon to get a coach one!)
a coupon for gas
chapstick
ID for work
and absolutely no money  (even though i just got paid)


----------



## am2882

Here's my purse with my junk


----------



## krispin41

Here's some horrible pics of inside my patent Ergo:











I've actually added a few things since taking this pic (make-up bag, brush, etc).


----------



## fashionbag

whoa i didnt notice anything unusual with my boston! i better check it out!!


----------



## am2882

Sorry for the broken link guys!  This should work


----------



## bethann

Xtina6405 said:


> I'm not sure if thery're everywhere....here in my area there is only one official Sanrio Store and then there's a store that has sanrio stuff but it's called Bonane...
> 
> Check out their web site! It's too cute, unfortunately they don't have the same stuff they have in the store
> 
> www.sanrio.com


 
I'm so blind, I just seen this post..haha. I didn't find what you have, but I sure did find this!! & it has a built in light!
http://shop.sanrio.com/chococat-key-charm/30158-200703,default,pd.html


----------



## AimeeSully

Here's my new duffle.  I never would have imagined how much stuff I could fit in a small duffle.  I love it!  I can also get a TON of stuff in the framed clutch that sits inside it.


----------



## blackbutterfly

today's bag:


----------



## TejasMama

Here's my new large sig stripe tote. I created a thread to show people but wanted to post pics here, too, because this bag is so much fun!


----------



## JB Bags

TejasMama said:


> Here's my new large sig stripe tote. I created a thread to show people but wanted to post pics here, too, because this bag is so much fun!


 
Wow! Fun and AMAZING that it can hold all those goodies and yet, be organized well enough that you do not have to fish around for your items


----------



## TejasMama

Here's my legacy slim tote with the same goodies.... Alas, it is a much tighter squeeze and the bag is heavier, but I REALLY love this bag....


----------



## meganlovescoach

here's mine->
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




inside is my cellphone
-soho wristlet i use as a wallet
-makeup
-mirror and tweezers/case
-ipod
-hair clip
-lots of bobby pins
-papers and receipts
-keys
-pens
-sunglasses sadly not coach
 thats about all, but there is still room in there!


----------



## meganlovescoach

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...viewPicture&friendID=35494090&albumId=1496591

whoops forgot the link hehe


----------



## stacmck

Finally got around to taking pictures!

Here is my pond shoulder bag with its contents:












- legacy stripe wristlet
- black leather cosmetic case
- white leather soho wallet
- keys
- receipts
- gum
- pager
- cell phone
- checkbook
- I also keep my camera in one of the front pockets.

ETA: sorry the pics are so big...


----------



## DzzyButterfly

stacmck said:


> Finally got around to taking pictures!
> 
> Here is my pond shoulder bag with its contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: sorry the pics are so big...




Could I please see this on your shoulder? 


It is amazing...


----------



## stacmck

Ask and you shall receive!





scary that I can find any pic related to my Coach bags on my computer so quickly...


----------



## DzzyButterfly

stacmck said:


> Ask and you shall receive!




Well... if that is the case... 

My birthday is coming up in June (13th to be exact) and that bag would be a wonderful present... 




j/k 


That bag is amazing... I am going go on a hunt for it now... 

Thanks for the quick picture!!!


----------



## ktdid

TejasMama said:


> Here's my legacy slim tote with the same goodies.... Alas, it is a much tighter squeeze and the bag is heavier, but I REALLY love this bag....



Wow! I can't believe you can fit that much stuff in your bag! That slim tote is gorgeous- love the turtle, too


----------



## oranGetRee

*stacmck* , i love your pond legacy so much.

too tempted to buy one. just very stuck on whether to buy a bag or a wallet....


----------



## ranskimmie

oranGetRee said:


> *stacmck* , i love your pond legacy so much.
> 
> too tempted to buy one. just very stuck on whether to buy a bag or a wallet....


 

Oh my gosh orangetree![/B] Meeeee tooooooo girl!  Not making a decission on a wallet or not, but DANG Im contemplating the pond legacy!  I REALLY want one!!ush:


----------



## stacmck

orangetree and ranskimmie -

DO IT!!! DO IT!!! DO IT!!!

/end enabling


----------



## aarti

bump for a great thread!


----------



## LizCordova

Currently in my Coach Bag I am carrying an agenda, turquoise makeup bag, turquoise wallet, brown patent leather coin purse, current Coach Catalog, cellphone, Ray Ban sunglasses, paperback book - in my Ergo Turquoise Tote.


----------



## bark

Red Patent Ergo Tote


----------



## starletta8

I'm actually going to break down and bring red patent leather ergo hobo to work tomorrow, despite the fact that I'm worried about her.  She seems much less susceptible to odors than say, my denim signature stripe tote.

I'll take some pictures since I've got lots of goodies!

Somehow I think me bringing her to work tomorrow is directly related to the fact that I just got my first proper weekend in a year.  I'm a little sad about going back to work in a few hours, to be honest.  

But a girl's gotta pay off her credit cards, right?


----------



## twosirius

Starletta, my red patent ergo hobo's going to work with me tomorrow, too!  I can't wait to show her off.


----------



## starletta8

OK, sorry about the rushed photos!

I should probably mention that I work a non-office job, so a purse like this isn't the norm at my workplace.

But I need something to distract me tomorrow on my breaks!

Here she is, ready to go:



Ooh, look at all of the junk in me:



Ahhh, I'm empty!:



And I do have another smaller bag I carry with a couple of things, like my food.  But I usually use a paper bag from a store for that.


----------



## starletta8

Double posts stink and make kittens cry.


----------



## Kansashalo

Starletta - WOW! You can get a lot of stuff in that bag and it still looks good (not overstuffed).

Bark - I really  that black patent embossed mini skinny!

Great pics to everyone posting.  I love seeing the inside of everyone's bag.


----------



## starletta8

Kansashalo said:


> Starletta - WOW! You can get a lot of stuff in that bag and it still looks good (not overstuffed).



Thanks!

I have a tendency to fill a bag, big or small. 

In there, I've got:
Keys, Cell, Sidekick, Small Notebook, Planner, Brush (NYC Peach), Green and White Pieced Leather Wristlet (with all of those cards you accumulate in your wallet), Orange Signature Wristlet, Denim Sig Stripe Mini Skinny (change), Denim Sig Stripe Medium Wallet, Traci Sunglasses in Bottle Green, Lt Blue Leather cosmetic case- with pens, pencils, etc, Lt Blue Leather 3 Pill case, and a small Turquoise Signature Beauty Case with the essentials.

Phew.


----------



## rethreads

carly came out to play today, here's what all fit:








More detailed:





and of course, the contents of the bandana makeup bag:





I just HAD to add a pic of my tPF keychain that I hooked onto my letter charms. This way, whatever bag I hook my letter charms on, I don't have to swap over the tPF keychain also.




My phone didn't make it into the pic because I was talking on it when I took it LOL


I think I am swapping out back to the parchment satchel tomorrow...


----------



## starletta8

I once challenged myself to carry a different purse every day for 2 weeks.

I did it, and ran out of days for purses!  I think I'm going to have to try that again and post my results.  It might just get some of my babies out of the closet and into the sun where they belong!


----------



## patriceeboston

What size is your Carly??? Thats alot of stuff! I just noticed your bday is the day b4 mine!



rethreads said:


> carly came out to play today, here's what all fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More detailed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course, the contents of the bandana makeup bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just HAD to add a pic of my tPF keychain that I hooked onto my letter charms. This way, whatever bag I hook my letter charms on, I don't have to swap over the tPF keychain also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phone didn't make it into the pic because I was talking on it when I took it LOL
> 
> 
> I think I am swapping out back to the parchment satchel tomorrow...


----------



## rethreads

starletta8 said:


> I once challenged myself to carry a different purse every day for 2 weeks.
> 
> I did it, and ran out of days for purses!  I think I'm going to have to try that again and post my results.  It might just get some of my babies out of the closet and into the sun where they belong!



I would love to see pics of that!

I am too lazy for every day swap outs, but I try to at least change twice a week.


----------



## rethreads

patriceeboston said:


> What size is your Carly??? Thats alot of stuff! I just noticed your bday is the day b4 mine!



It is the medium carly. I was surprised I could easily fit all of my stuff inside and it still hangs perfectly from my shoulder. 

Oh yay! we will be celebrating our bdays together!!


----------



## starletta8

rethreads said:


> I would love to see pics of that!
> 
> I am too lazy for every day swap outs, but I try to at least change twice a week.



I accept that challenge. 

I have so many great bags that I forget to carry because I get stuck on one bag.  Right now, it's Red Patent Ergo Hobo.  This makes day #4!

However, I can't bring all of my nice bags to work.  No Legacy Leather because I might scratch it putting it into a safe cubby.  So you'll see Alis and Shoulder Bags on non-work days.

I wonder how many days I'll be able to keep it up before getting bored...


----------



## bravorodrig

starletta8 said:


> Double posts stink and make kittens cry.


----------



## TejasMama

starletta8 said:


> OK, sorry about the rushed photos!
> 
> I should probably mention that I work a non-office job, so a purse like this isn't the norm at my workplace.
> 
> But I need something to distract me tomorrow on my breaks!
> 
> Ok, that is one gorgeous bag!  Love how much it holds, and the ergo is so wonderfully light!   I think you should use it all the time!


----------



## starletta8

Oh, I do love her.

I just need to spread the love around a bit.  Look for a new pic tonight of the bag I'll carry tomorrow.  I'm off, and running a bunch of errands and have a social commitments.

I foresee.... Ali!


----------



## blackbutterfly

in my black leather carly:







_starting from the left:
_--the bag itself with star charm 
--mini notebook, planner, pen case, cell on top _(with coach lanyard)_, shea butter, comb, $8, pink ds lite _(w/coach wrist strap)_, work keys, gum, sunglasses, legacy wristlet
--legacy striped beauty case, coach checkbook holder, juicy sk holder _(the big shiny silver thing, lol), _LV damier brazza wallet


----------



## Sweet Escape

Here is what I carry in my Coach bag.....

WARNING, Mandy is not at her capacity today, she is not feeling up to her "peak-purse-potential." 

I always carry my sig checkbook wallet
my makeup bag
my sunnies, just got Sofia at PCE
my cell
a pack of gum
my car keys with my Spring Slide keyfob
forgot to include my office keys, they have the dangle hearts keyfob on them
and finally, a pack of gum
On work days, I stuff her with my lunch, or snacks and a water bottle!


----------



## starletta8

rethreads and I have been doing the purse challenge, even without the Coach forum.

I've carried a different bag each day this week, starting with the red patent ergo hobo on Monday.  I actually carried two on Tuesday!

I'm going to keep swapping bags until I either get tired of it or run out of summer purses.

Pictures to follow, but here's the summary so far:

Monday- Red Patent (see pics)
Tuesday- Denim Sig Stripe Lg Tote; Black Ali
Wednesday- Camel Lg Ergo Tote
Thursday- Patchwork Lunch Tote from 05 or 06


----------



## starletta8

Even though I really started July 2nd, I hope to carry 31 bags in 31 days to keep July interesting.

July 3, I carried 2 because I was running errands in the morning, attending an event at night.

For my errands, I brought out my Denim Signature Stripe Lg Tote (loaded):




Here's what was inside:




A better look at the contents:





Note: there are a couple of things that had to be cropped since the computer isn't being very nice right now.


Sorry some of the pics are so closely cropped, but Photoshop Elements and tpf are arguing about the size of the pics in a major way!


----------



## starletta8

Tuesday night, black leather Ali came out to play.  She's such a classy lady and perfect for any occasion.

Loaded:




Peek inside:



The contents:


----------



## starletta8

Wednesday, I carried my Camel Lg Ergo Tote to work.

Loaded:





And here's a peek.  Sorry about how I cropped, but there was something in my bag with my employer's logo on it and I don't want to reveal my place of employment.


----------



## starletta8

Today, I carried a Patchwork Lunch Tote.  I forget if this is 2005 or 2006.  Nevertheless, it's seen a few miles and is one of my favorites for work since I don't worry about it that much anymore!


----------



## starletta8

And, since I had the camera out I went ahead and prepped tomorrow's bag: Signature Buckle Hobo.

I don't work tomorrow, so I don't have to lug the kitchen sink with me!










I spy a Hamptons Tote for Saturday.


----------



## Kristen

I got this bag on sunday at the coach outlet on the state line going to vegas. i absolutely love it! Its big and perfect for my job.


----------



## poonski

This is what i had in my bag today, i didn't feel like taking everything out from my wristlet and make up pouch.


----------



## knuttybar

My baby is new so she is nice and organized.  That will probably not last long...






Oh so pretty Legacy lining...





Woah...this baby hold a lot!  My cosmetic bag is full to the gills and so is the mini skinny!


----------



## TejasMama

Starletta,

Your bag pics are great!  You've made some beautiful choices!

Poonski,

That carryall is one of may all time favorites! Love the braided accents--very classy bag!

Knuttybar, that shoulder bag is so pretty, and the sig fabric is really durable, so take her out as much as you'd like!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

I want to play....

My chocolate Carly Med Sig...

A fresh unopened pack of Orbitz...
Red moleskin planner + notebook...
Pink pearlized leather make-up case by Mark (Avon)...
Chelsea Optic Sig wristlet & mini skinny...
Avon moisture therapy hand cream...
Cover girl pressed powder...
Motorola Q and keys...
There are various items in the make up case, and wristlet...Sorry, I didn't feel like taking it all out


----------



## starletta8

I'm working the next few days so the really super fun bags are back in the closet.

Hamptons Tote for tomorrow or Sunday though.  Maybe Sunday, actually.

All of this swapping is getting tiring, though.

This is serving a good purpose, though. I'm getting vicious in my de-stashing effort.  If it hasn't moved in a bit, it's headed OUT.  Y'all have seen my Coach collection. It's out. of. control.


----------



## nikkiwilson

lolol... There is a bunch of junk in my bag... I'm carrying my Carly today... My wonderful man bought it for me for Valentine's Day!! I'm pregnant, that's why I have an ENTIRE BAG of Twizzlers...


----------



## ellacoach

nikkiwilson said:


> lolol... There is a bunch of junk in my bag... I'm carrying my Carly today... My wonderful man bought it for me for Valentine's Day!! I'm pregnant, that's why I have an ENTIRE BAG of Twizzlers...


Congrats on your pregnancy!! I have to ask...what is 'chicken poop'?????


----------



## LisaMM

ellacoach said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy!! I have to ask...what is 'chicken poop'?????


 
It's good stuff!  Get it here: http://www.ilovechickenpoop.com/index.html


----------



## nikkiwilson

ellacoach said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy!! I have to ask...what is 'chicken poop'?????


 

haha, oh my goodness!!  I know- it sounds like something you wouldn't want anywhere near your lips, but it's fabulous!!  By the way- LOVE your screenname!  That will be my baby girl's name, Ella.  It was my Grandma's name!


----------



## ellacoach

nikkiwilson said:


> haha, oh my goodness!! I know- it sounds like something you wouldn't want anywhere near your lips, but it's fabulous!! By the way- LOVE your screenname! That will be my baby girl's name, Ella. It was my Grandma's name!


 
hmmm...I'm always looking for a great lipbalm, so maybe I'll have to look into this one!
Your having a girl!!! That is so wonderful!!! I have a little boy, he's 2 and he's the best thing ever!!! My name actually isn't Ella, but if our son was a girl his name was either going to be Ella or Paige, so that's where my screen name  comes from...I though Ellacoach sounded better than Paigecoach!!!


----------



## nikkiwilson

ellacoach said:


> hmmm...I'm always looking for a great lipbalm, so maybe I'll have to look into this one!
> Your having a girl!!! That is so wonderful!!! I have a little boy, he's 2 and he's the best thing ever!!! My name actually isn't Ella, but if our son was a girl his name was either going to be Ella or Paige, so that's where my screen name comes from...I though Ellacoach sounded better than Paigecoach!!!


Lol!!  Awww!  Boys are fun too!!  I have a nephew who is 3, and he is all boy!!  Ella is an adorable name!  You have good taste in bags and names...


----------



## ranskimmie

Love your goodies Nikki!  I've got to get some chicken poop!  Sounds great!


----------



## TejasMama

ellacoach said:


> hmmm...I'm always looking for a great lipbalm, so maybe I'll have to look into this one!
> Your having a girl!!! That is so wonderful!!! I have a little boy, he's 2 and he's the best thing ever!!! My name actually isn't Ella, but if our son was a girl his name was either going to be Ella or Paige, so that's where my screen name comes from...I though Ellacoach sounded better than Paigecoach!!!


 
Nikki and Ella,

Love the ideas of the lip balm.  I'm always looking for a great one, too, and this one from miso pretty is my favorite!

BTW, Nikki, love the pics and happy pregnancy!


----------



## Kansashalo

So I'm carrying my black leather Carly demi so here it is as well as its inards.


----------



## ranskimmie

oooooooh! Great goodies kansashalo! Gotta love that skull charm!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oh Donna!

I just filled my new Camel Ergo with:

*Denim/Indigo patchwork wallet 
*Mineral Mini Skinny
*Hermes Cyclamen Zip Agenda
*Vera Bradley sunglasses case
*Hermes Saffron Checkbook (this one is for bills)
*Vera Bradley Checkbook (this one is fun money)
*Keys with Coach Dog Keychain
*Louis Vuitton Pink Pen


----------



## EmilyAnne_SD

I LOVE this thread!


----------



## HauteMama

Here is my denim shoulder bag. I haven't been carrying much lately, and it is such a relief to have a lighter bag! I have the new keychain attached to the outside of the bag, and inside I have my French purse, Legacy wristlet, purple H&M makeup bag, brush, phone and tape measure (you never know when you might need one!). I do carry keys, but when we are at home they don't reside in my purse.






And while this is not Coach-related, this H&M makeup bag for $4.99 was one of my best buys ever. It holds as little or as much as I want (it actually can hold a HUGE amount), and it squishes to fit any space in any purse. It opens wide to make finding things a breeze. I have been tempted by Coach makeup bags, but I know nothing can top my cheap H&M one!


----------



## missaudrie

HauteMama said:


> Here is my denim shoulder bag. I haven't been carrying much lately, and it is such a relief to have a lighter bag! I have the new keychain attached to the outside of the bag, and inside I have my French purse, Legacy wristlet, purple H&M makeup bag, brush, phone and tape measure (you never know when you might need one!). I do carry keys, but when we are at home they don't reside in my purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while this is not Coach-related, this H&M makeup bag for $4.99 was one of my best buys ever. It holds as little or as much as I want (it actually can hold a HUGE amount), and it squishes to fit any space in any purse. It opens wide to make finding things a breeze. I have been tempted by Coach makeup bags, but I know nothing can top my cheap H&M one!



I LOVE your wristlet. And, I HAVE THAT SAME POUCH from H&M but mine is white! It fits a lot!!! I actually used it as a clutch for prom. It fit my fat sidekick 3, digital camera (and it isn't one of those slim ones either), lipgloss, eyeliner, my drivers license and keys.


----------



## starletta8

Saturday I brought out my black patent leather ergo hobo.  I've been holding her out on all of you, trying to decide if I should keep her or not.


----------



## starletta8

Sunday (July 8) was a Large Hamptons tote.










I'm still doing pretty well on swapping out daily, but I do have a few favorites.  This Hamptons tote is perfect for work. I've stopped swapping accessories as much, but a girl can't swap accessories and bags daily. That's just insane.

Pics from today's purse and tomorrow's purse later.


----------



## KymAnn

Is it crazy to find what others are packing around in their Coach bags so interesting? I love seeing all the Coach accessories we carry in our bags and how we all mix and match our stuff!


----------



## starletta8

Monday July 9: Lime Nappa Tortilla Hobo with flower keyfob










And yes, that is fruit.

I'm getting tired of these accessories, so it's time to swap out.  Look for some new ones in tomorrow's bag.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\/\/\

wow, i like that color!


----------



## yvalenz

So, had to go back to work for this week...I'd have the whole summer off if students didn't need to start college in the fall  I'm going to try to take a new bag each day to let the new purchases out of the closet! 

Here's the contents of today's bag - White Leather Ergo Hobo:
Black Sig. Hamptons french purse
Scarf Wristlet with make-up
Ergo Wristlet with macy's coupon/certificates, receipts, tide-to-go, aleve!
Treo Cell-Phone
Very old Chinese Wallet with coupons for groceries
Black Sig keyfob and Monkey Key fob (home keys)
Pink Lanyard with flash drive (work keys)
Sephora Superhero handcream
pen/pencil 
hairclip
(missing: case for glasses).


----------



## ducky112

starletta8 said:


> Sunday (July 8) was a Large Hamptons tote.
> 
> View attachment 213472
> 
> 
> View attachment 213474
> 
> 
> View attachment 213473
> 
> 
> I'm still doing pretty well on swapping out daily, but I do have a few favorites.  This Hamptons tote is perfect for work. I've stopped swapping accessories as much, but a girl can't swap accessories and bags daily. That's just insane.
> 
> Pics from today's purse and tomorrow's purse later.



I really like the tote!


----------



## choozen1ne

You guys have inspired me to change bags more often !


----------



## Kansashalo

/\/\ ITA!  Starletta8 is inspiring me to change bags more often too.

Maybe we should start a "Change Bags Everyday" challenge thread starting in August?


----------



## starletta8

Kansashalo said:


> /\/\ ITA!  Starletta8 is inspiring me to change bags more often too.
> 
> Maybe we should start a "Change Bags Everyday" challenge thread starting in August?



I'm going to be worn out by August! 

This has been really useful because I'm digging things out of my closet that I never use anymore!

I think I'm going to make this Tortilla week.


----------



## ranskimmie

*yvalenz!* Great accessories......I love your white ergo its beautiful!


----------



## starletta8

I decided to stay ahead. 

Tuesday July 10: Dusted Gold Suede Nappa Tortilla Hobo










with Legacy Stripe Accessories.  I'm so getting a better agenda one of these days!


----------



## yvalenz

Kansashalo said:


> /\/\ ITA! Starletta8 is inspiring me to change bags more often too.


 
ME TOO!


----------



## yvalenz

ranskimmie said:


> *yvalenz!* Great accessories......I love your white ergo its beautiful!


 
Thanks! Love your pooch! Here's boxer mix (aka Daizy the destroyer)


----------



## yvalenz

I actually changed purses today - It's HUGE. I can fit a ton in here! Can't wait for tomorrow's bag

Day 2: New Sig Satchel:


----------



## farmerswife

Kansashalo said:


> /\/\ ITA! Starletta8 is inspiring me to change bags more often too.
> 
> Maybe we should start a "Change Bags Everyday" challenge thread starting in August?


 

That would give me enough time to BUY more bags to change into!!!!!!


----------



## starletta8

Wednesday July 11: Orange Nappa Tortilla Leather Hobo








I should probably mention that my favorite 2 bags of all time are the Nappa Tortilla Hobos and the Ali.  That's why I've got so many.  Between those 2 and patent ergo, I've got every eventuality covered!


----------



## knuttybar

Starletta...I bow at the feet of your amazing collection!  Your Nappas are TDF!


----------



## momo43

i LOVE that color! is it red or orange?? it is so vibrant.



starletta8 said:


> Wednesday July 11: Orange Nappa Tortilla Leather Hobo
> 
> View attachment 214416
> 
> View attachment 214417
> 
> View attachment 214418
> 
> 
> I should probably mention that my favorite 2 bags of all time are the Nappa Tortilla Hobos and the Ali.  That's why I've got so many.  Between those 2 and patent ergo, I've got every eventuality covered!


----------



## *Jennster*

I just got this Chelsea on the 4th of July  It's just the right size for everything I need - not too big and not too small.  BTW is it weird that I enjoy looking in other people's bags? hehehe


----------



## starletta8

knuttybar said:


> Starletta...I bow at the feet of your amazing collection!  Your Nappas are TDF!



Thank you. 

I've actually got enough Nappas to last me a few more days.  I've collected all but the blue one (and it's my HG), I believe.  If there are other colors, I'm not aware.


----------



## starletta8

momo43 said:


> i LOVE that color! is it red or orange?? it is so vibrant.



It's orange.  It's a nice, deep orange.  I'll try to take a picture next to something red red later for photo reference.


----------



## TejasMama

starletta,

Every time I see nappa tortilla, I think I need quesadillas from Mamacita's.. not sure why!  Maybe a margarita, too?


----------



## Nelly0717

It's neat to see what everyone keeps in their bags. Here's the contents of my vintage Ergo hobo. I didn't even realize how much I had in there until I got it all out for pictures.  My camera is usually in there and if I'm headed to the gym then I throw a small towel in there also. 


Contents-
Soho wallet
Diapees and Wipees case with 2 diapers and wipes
Treo
Keys
Ipod with armband, gym card and gym lock
Make up bag with random things I might need
Black tampon holder
BB&B coupons
Brush
Pair of socks for each child (for gym kid club)
Cheapie sunglasses 
Gum
Small notebook


----------



## JB Bags

Starletta, I'm so impressed...not only with your "change ups" but photographing them & posting them for us...what a treat! Thank you!!


----------



## starletta8

JB Bags said:


> Starletta, I'm so impressed...not only with your "change ups" but photographing them & posting them for us...what a treat! Thank you!!



It's no problem.  I'm enjoying changing bags every day, honestly.  I've got my camera out so much lately that popping 3 quick photos makes little difference in my day. I'm just glad that someone's enjoying my madness! 

TejasMama, I could definately go for a margarita or two.   That's funny, I hadn't thought of that before.


----------



## starletta8

OK, since I'm in for the night, I went ahead and swapped out for tomorrow's bag.  Enjoy!

Thursday July 12: Hot Pink Nappa Tortilla Hobo

Note: I don't know what Coach's official color was for this, but it's the hot pink and not the lighter pink (which is one of two Nappa Tortillas I don't own).  This was my first Nappa Tortilla, and it's been thrown around a lot.  Notice how dirty the poor little girl is.  She's been everywhere and really started the Tortilla obsession for me.  She used to be in my rotation for weeks upon end, and has taken quite the abuse for it.  Now, she's finally getting some R 'n R that's well deserved.


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Ooh Starletta... I love that color and your collection is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## starletta8

I'm glad everyone is enjoying Tortilla Week (TM).  I've just got a couple to go at this point, but here goes...

Since it's Friday and I want something FUN to counteract Friday thr 13th vibes...

Friday July 13: Yellow Suede Tortilla Hobo.  Not quite the same bag, but the same shape.









I've got 2 Nappa Tortillas left for the weekend, and possibly a 3rd one if it arrives in time.  Then it's Ali week!


----------



## dorcell

Wow, Love your color choices.  So bright and fitting for summer.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lucim12

I have a large black signature hobo w/ 2 victoria's secret body sprays and the same scent lotions ,wallet ,sunglasses, lipgloss,sexy little mints,contacts, hand sanitizer,oil blotting sheets, compact,cell phone ,and lots of reciepts


----------



## blackbutterfly

*Jennster* said:


>



i have that same black makeup case...i use mine for pens!


----------



## StinkyMonkey

Sorry no pics, but I have the following in my black med Carly today.

Hamptons sig checkbook wallet

Sig cosmetic bag filled with powder, lip gloss, eyeliner, brow powder, eye shadow, eye lash curler, brow brush, eyeshadow brush, mascara and liquid liner.

Coach moon sunglass case

keys
ipod
cell
Sig wristlet filled with coupons
letters to be mailed.
a few hair strands
4 dvds
brush
gum
a spoon
breath mints
protein bar
nail file
and some lint.


----------



## *Jennster*

blackbutterfly said:


> i have that same black makeup case...i use mine for pens!



Nice! I just bought a new Dooney makeup case so I can retire the black to pens now too!


----------



## Kansashalo

Here is my Hampton's tote with my skull charm hanging out again.


----------



## starletta8

OK, I cheated on Tortilla Week (TM).  Yesterday I carried Yellow Suede Tortilla around town, but switched out to red patent ergo hobo for my longer trip.  I needed the extra room.

Saturday July 14: Aubergine Nappa Leather Tortilla Hobo


----------



## starletta8

I've also got tomorrow's bag ready.

Sunday July 15: Black Nappa Leather Tortilla Hobo








There's one more Tortilla until I start Ali week.  Unfortunately, not all of the girls will get out since it's not suede weather yet!


----------



## Indigowaters

Omg, I love this color. 


starletta8 said:


> OK, I cheated on Tortilla Week (TM). Yesterday I carried Yellow Suede Tortilla around town, but switched out to red patent ergo hobo for my longer trip. I needed the extra room.
> 
> Saturday July 14: Aubergine Nappa Leather Tortilla Hobo
> 
> View attachment 216905
> 
> View attachment 216906
> 
> View attachment 216907


----------



## hell_lo_kitty

starletta8 said:


> OK, I cheated on Tortilla Week (TM). Yesterday I carried Yellow Suede Tortilla around town, but switched out to red patent ergo hobo for my longer trip. I needed the extra room.
> 
> Saturday July 14: Aubergine Nappa Leather Tortilla Hobo
> 
> View attachment 216905
> 
> View attachment 216906
> 
> View attachment 216907


 
I love the color of that tortilla!!!!! It's so rich and bright!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missaudrie

starletta8 said:


> OK, I cheated on Tortilla Week (TM). Yesterday I carried Yellow Suede Tortilla around town, but switched out to red patent ergo hobo for my longer trip. I needed the extra room.
> 
> Saturday July 14: Aubergine Nappa Leather Tortilla Hobo
> 
> View attachment 216905
> 
> View attachment 216906
> 
> View attachment 216907


that color is GORGEOUS


----------



## starletta8

missaudrie said:


> that color is GORGEOUS



Thanks, everyone!  I just grabbed the last response. 

I love that purple- it's really vibrant.  It's too bad that the Nappa Leather is so impractical; everyone would buy bags in these colors!


----------



## *Jennster*

Starletta - I'm sure it's already been asked but what kind of hair brush is that?


----------



## starletta8

*Jennster* said:


> Starletta - I'm sure it's already been asked but what kind of hair brush is that?



It actually hasn't been asked.

It's the smallest size of Mason Pearson brush, swarovski crystals done by NYC Peach.


----------



## *Jennster*

^^^Awesome thanks! I think that your brush is divine!


----------



## TejasMama

Starletta,

I'm loving your nappa tortilla week!  Wow!  Isn't it great to find a bag you really love and then get different colors? I saw a multi stripe one on Ebay today--white/brown and black--have you seen it?  Is it from he same line?  Here's the link...I just thought of you when I saw it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Huge-Coach...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aarti

I Finally Can Join!

black patent ergo hobo:



stuff inside my bag (spaced out nicely):



what it actually looks like in my bag:



the spread:


handmade coin purse a friend sent me, keeps pillbox and lip stuff
coach legacy fold wristlet (don't usually carry it, but its handy to organize extra things when i do need it)
louis vuitton indigo cles with
-coach tortoise key fob
-juicy couture palm tree charm
coach legacy wristlet
clinque or estee lauder freebee pen case
coach fish and starfish cell fob
louis vuitton legacy agenda
dollar store notebook

yes i was excited to do this lol as you can tell. it looks like a lot, but it really isn't my bag is 3/4 empty usually and its so light. gotta love ergo!


----------



## starletta8

TejasMama said:


> Starletta,
> 
> I'm loving your nappa tortilla week!  Wow!  Isn't it great to find a bag you really love and then get different colors? I saw a multi stripe one on Ebay today--white/brown and black--have you seen it?  Is it from he same line?  Here's the link...I just thought of you when I saw it!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Huge-Coach...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Thanks!  Nappa Tortilla week concluded Monday with my white bag. I've got pictures on my computer but have been lazy with them.

Thanks for thinking of me!  That's actually considered a pieced ergo. That's the rarest color of them, actually. You'll see them pop up more frequently in blues and reds.  They're the old style of ergo, which looks (and wears) a lot like the tortillas.

As far as the tortillas, this is what I know about them.  They come in 3 different materials, and were produced over a couple of years centering around 2004.

Nappa Leather: Black, White, Aubergine, Hot Pink, Light Pink (I don't have), Lime, Orange, Cadet Blue (my HG Bag). This is style #9619, and at least the hot pink and white popped up at the outlets infrequently in 2004-2005.

Canvas Twill: Black, White. It had snakeskin trim as an option. I believe this was either summer 2004 or summer 2005. There's usually a couple on ebay on any given point. I don't have any of these since I avoid twill bags.

Suede: Light Pink (don't have), Yellow. These were actually a Soho hobo that happens to have the tortilla shape. 

I'm working on Ali week right now.


----------



## gotracey

Too lazy to take a pic right now, but here is today's inventory:

- LV Epi Organizer Wallet in Red
- LV MC Pochette Cosmetic
- Really old black leather Coach cosmetic bag
- Ray Bans in their case
- Ginormous bunch of keys on a black enamel Coach Valet Key Ring
- Flash drive
- Cell phone

That's pretty much what I carry every day.  I've tried downsizing, but I guess I'll always be a "big bag girl."


----------



## gotracey

starletta8 said:


> Thanks! Nappa Tortilla week concluded Monday with my white bag. I've got pictures on my computer but have been lazy with them.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me! That's actually considered a pieced ergo. That's the rarest color of them, actually. You'll see them pop up more frequently in blues and reds. They're the old style of ergo, which looks (and wears) a lot like the tortillas.
> 
> As far as the tortillas, this is what I know about them. They come in 3 different materials, and were produced over a couple of years centering around 2004.
> 
> Nappa Leather: Black, White, Aubergine, Hot Pink, Light Pink (I don't have), Lime, Orange, Cadet Blue (my HG Bag). This is style #9619, and at least the hot pink and white popped up at the outlets infrequently in 2004-2005.
> 
> Canvas Twill: Black, White. It had snakeskin trim as an option. I believe this was either summer 2004 or summer 2005. There's usually a couple on ebay on any given point. I don't have any of these since I avoid twill bags.
> 
> Suede: Light Pink (don't have), Yellow. These were actually a Soho hobo that happens to have the tortilla shape.
> 
> I'm working on Ali week right now.


 
Don't foget the Gold Dusted Suede...it's the only Tortilla I have.  Now you've got me wondering though, is it actually a Tortilla or a Soho hobo?  I always thought it was a Tortilla. Hmmmmm...


----------



## ranskimmie

Heres my Schtufff


----------



## Indigowaters

Oooh. I love your bag. You're making me rethink getting the satchel.





ranskimmie said:


> Heres my Schtufff


----------



## ranskimmie

Indigowaters said:


> Oooh. I love your bag. You're making me rethink getting the satchel.


 
Aww thanks indigowaters!  Its a fantastic bag.  So darned comfy and goes with and holds everything!


----------



## gabz

deleted


----------



## lovechanel1982

MM today in my Chevron Hobo I have:
Soho Checkbook wallet
Hamptons Wristlette
Ipod
Sunscreen
Keys
Various lip glosses
coupon for American Eagle lol
Hand sanitizer
Pen
Headband
cell

Usually my bag is also full of random reciepts but I just cleaned it out lol


----------



## Ihateknockoffs

phone, coach wallet, coach red wristlet for my camera, hand sanitizer, YSL sunglasses and some coupons.


----------



## alatrop

What's in my beloved Ergo Signature Hobo?












Keys, Mini Skinny (wallet), hair ties, lip balm, gum/mints, Sidekick 3, DS Lite, DS Lite games (in kisslock coin purse with froggies on it!), Tide To Go, mini brush, wristlet (holds my iPod), hand sanitizer, LeSportsac Alice print pouch (holds lotion, mirror, small deodorant, band-aids, chewable Tylenol)


I love "guts" posts!  Don't let this one die, ladies!


----------



## melvel

*Jennster* said:


> I just got this Chelsea on the 4th of July  It's just the right size for everything I need - not too big and not too small.  BTW is it weird that I enjoy looking in other people's bags? hehehe



 Ive been looking for this bag, is it ok if I ask how much you got it?  Is this an outlet-only bag?


----------



## LAltiero85

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Well I always frequent the LV forum & they had a fun thread. So, I borrowed there idea, hope they don't mind. As for my bag it's pretty boring. My coach cosmetic case, coach mini skinny, ipod w/ case, perfume, LV checkbook & keys...that's what I carry everyday. On weekends when I go on long shopping excursions I bring an extra pair of undies (for son-pottytraining), camera, pads (for that time of the month), & whatever little things I may purchase while I'm out & about.
> My bag looks empty, but I can fit awhole lot more.


I love all of your accessories!  And your bag is TDF!  I'll post what is in mine later today.


----------



## LAltiero85

Wow, ranskimmie, I LOVE this bag!!!! It's awesome!!!!! Cute keyfobs too!!!!


----------



## Mommyville

ranskimmie said:


> Heres my Schtufff


 
RANSKIMMIE....I LOVE this bag!!!! This is the ONLY optic color I love and may HAVE TO HAVE if you keep posting pics of it!!!!!  LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## LAltiero85

alatrop said:


> What's in my beloved Ergo Signature Hobo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keys, Mini Skinny (wallet), hair ties, lip balm, gum/mints, Sidekick 3, DS Lite, DS Lite games (in kisslock coin purse with froggies on it!), Tide To Go, mini brush, wristlet (holds my iPod), hand sanitizer, LeSportsac Alice print pouch (holds lotion, mirror, small deodorant, band-aids, chewable Tylenol)
> 
> 
> I love "guts" posts! Don't let this one die, ladies!


 
Wow!!! We're twins!  I have the same Coach purple-ish wristlet!!!  Awesome bag, btw!


----------



## gabz

i always have my coach sig wallet, louis mono-clés, louis mono organizer, cell, keys, lipsgloss,  migraine pills, and usually my glasses and/or sunglasses.


----------



## LAltiero85

Okay, so here's my little beauty and what she holds inside....


----------



## LAltiero85

:::Bump::: teehee!


----------



## donnydp

LAltiero85 said:


> Okay, so here's my little beauty and what she holds inside....


Very nice and colorful contents! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## melvel

LAltiero85 said:


> Okay, so here's my little beauty and what she holds inside....


 
I love your pink wallet!   Do you mind if I ask where you got that?


----------



## LAltiero85

melvel said:


> I love your pink wallet! Do you mind if I ask where you got that?


Nope, not at all--I actually got it at Target.  But it's actually leather.  It was really cheap--like 19.99 or something like that.


----------



## LAltiero85

donnydp said:


> Very nice and colorful contents! Thanks for sharing!


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## staciesg26

I love threads like this! I love seeing what everyone carries with them! 

I have a digital camera but I think it needs to be charged so no pics right now.

What I have in my Large Chocolate Sig. Carly right now

Hello Kitty planner
Dooney & Bourke AWL green checkbook wallet
Isaac Mizrahi sunglasses-from Target
Avon Make-up bag with loads of lip gloss and hair accessories in it.  Plus allergy medication and headache meds.
Set of keys
Crappy cell phone
Bluetooth headset-for driving and talking!
Ipod
Small hello kitty hairbrush
Various pens 
Hand sanitizer
Orbit sweet mint gum-the best!
Altoids mini mints-cinnamon

I think that is it. Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## donnydp

Mini signature: small Coach patchwork agenda, matching checkbook wallet, Coach wristlet, Avon mini hand lotion, Kleenex tissues


----------



## donnydp

Mini signature pink bag: brown wallet from Nordstrom, Coach wristlet, and hair clip


----------



## donnydp

Coach wristlet: Lodis gold wallet, cell phone, keys


----------



## donnydp

Coach Ergo large Turquoise


----------



## tryagain

here is mine


----------



## SonyaPhi

LAltiero85 said:


> Okay, so here's my little beauty and what she holds inside....


I have that exact same bag!!!


----------



## Indigowaters

I thought I posted more in this thread but I guess not, . Anyways, here's a pic from the beginning of the year:




-Various business cards
-Various receipts
-Treo
-Opi nail polish
-MAC giftcard for Christmas
-Micron art pen
-Nail file
-Denim wallet
-"Dreamgirls" ticket stub
-Electronic bible
-Avon Vitamoist Lotion
-MAC Nymphette lipglass
-MAC Cushy lip pencil
-Line n' Design polish
-Change
-Listerine
-Keys w/ Cheers (Boston) souvenir thingy; rubber car from dealer; CVS card; Borders card; Eiffel Tower souvenir from a friend that went to Paris. 
-Green Tea Ricola w/ Echinachea to represent the millions I took when I was going through a cold a few weeks ago.
I probably forgot some things, but you get it.


----------



## LAltiero85

SonyaPhi said:


> I have that exact same bag!!!


 

That's awesome!!!!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

donnydp said:


> Mini signature pink bag: brown wallet from Nordstrom, Coach wristlet, and hair clip


 

This bag is soooo cute!!!!! The lining is even beautiful!!!! And your wristlet is TDF!!!!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

donnydp said:


> Coach Ergo large Turquoise


OMG!!!! I LOVE this bag and all of it's contents!!!! I don't know where to begin!!! The wallet is adorable, your agenda is TDF, and I love the lining!


----------



## LAltiero85

Here's what's in my new love!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

I love threads like these, so I'm just gonna bump it....


----------



## CandyJanney

Here's what I'm carrying today and what's inside!

Legacy Stripe Cosmetic Case
Legacy Stripe Framed Wristlet
Coach Checkbook holder
Signature Stripe Skinny Mini
Sunglasses
BlackJack Phone
Signature Stripe Wristler holding my ipod!
All being held in a custom Chameleon!
I like to keep everything tidy. =P


----------



## throw rocks

This is what I'm lugging around today.  Inside the wristlet I keep my makeup and receipts.  

Bag:  Legacy Signature shoulder bag
Inside:
Black Legacy wristlet
Black Legacy French wallet
Black Legacy Planner


----------



## xxsillyx

This is what I have in my Signature Swingpack. A skinny mini, car kers, chapstick and my sidekick 3.


----------



## sinniebunnie

after glancing through the thread this is what i noticed:

almost everyone has a mini skinny or wristlet
50% have an lv wallet
25% have 2 wallets?@? hehe

i love looking in bags this thread rocks!


----------



## LAltiero85

sinniebunnie said:


> after glancing through the thread this is what i noticed:
> 
> almost everyone has a mini skinny or wristlet
> 50% have an lv wallet
> 25% have 2 wallets?@? hehe
> 
> i love looking in bags this thread rocks!


 

I know, me too!  I'm gonna take a pic of what's in my bag tomorrow


----------



## tryagain

just bought the green mini signature wristlet and gold color keyholder


----------



## sherrymg

in my black sig buckle hobo i have:
**black mini sig soho wristlet--
bandaids-my son likes to wear them right now   
mascara
eyelash curler
(hair) ponies
eyeliner
B&BW candied apple lipgloss 
burts bees chapstick
pot of origins lip healer
B&BW mini lotion

**black sig mini skinny ---
zoo passes
drivers license
fishing license
keys
change
store coupons


----------



## LAltiero85

In my Medium Chocolate Signature Carly, I have......

-my planner
-my wallet
-keys
-MANY varieous lip glosses
-Starbuck's After Coffee Mints
-Antibacterial Hand Cream
-Make up bag w/:
      -tide-to-go pen
      -Blush brush
      -Pirates of the Caribbean Lip Balm:shame:
      -Mineral Make-up
      -Mascara
-Sig. Lavendar Wristlet w/:
      -Lip Stick
      -Lip Gloss 
      -Eyeliner

As you can see, I'm a lip gloss freak!!!  Lol.....


----------



## Indigowaters

*So here is my Large Khaki/Saddle Carly in my seat at work. No one was around so I took a pic but I couldn't take everything out cause they would've thought I needed to see a doctor. *

*Contents:*

*B&BW Japanese Blossom Body Splash*
*Denim Wallet*
*Bills & Check *
*Coach Sunglasses and case*
*Large Purseket (polka-dotted, barely visible)*
*Brush*
*Vaseline Intensive Care Lotion*
*White Candle Mango Citrus Room Spray*

*I think that's it. *


----------



## Bag Me

This is what's in my bag this weekend.


----------



## gabz

Bag Me that is gorgeous! i love the colour!


----------



## Bag Me

gabz said:


> Bag Me that is gorgeous! i love the colour!


Thank you so much.


----------



## blackbutterfly

me and my bleecker are supertight:

--here's the bag w/my LV MC cles hanging on:






--here's the view w/stuff inside:





--all my junk:




:: lv azur pochette
:: legacy wristlet (sk3 inside)
:: legacy striped cosmetic pouch
:: coach signature case w/ds lite inside
:: lv mc french purse
:: sunglasses
:: lv mc key holder
:: cell
:: lipgloss
:: meds (Z-pack and inhaler...i have PNEUMONIA!! )


----------



## Indigowaters

Oh no!  Girl, take care of yourself. *Runs to bring whatever will make you feel better*. Nice contents.





blackbutterfly said:


> me and my bleecker are supertight:
> 
> --here's the bag w/my LV MC cles hanging on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --here's the view w/stuff inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --all my junk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :: lv azur pochette
> :: legacy wristlet (sk3 inside)
> :: legacy striped cosmetic pouch
> :: coach signature case w/ds lite inside
> :: lv mc french purse
> :: sunglasses
> :: lv mc key holder
> :: cell
> :: lipgloss
> :: meds (Z-pack and inhaler...i have PNEUMONIA!! )


----------



## alatrop

BUMP!  This thread is amazing, we need to keep it going!


----------



## Bkbabe

LAltiero85 said:


> In my Medium Chocolate Signature Carly, I have......
> 
> -my planner
> -my wallet
> -keys
> -MANY varieous lip glosses
> -Starbuck's After Coffee Mints
> -Antibacterial Hand Cream
> -Make up bag w/:
> -tide-to-go pen
> -Blush brush
> -Pirates of the Caribbean Lip Balm:shame:
> -Mineral Make-up
> -Mascara
> -Sig. Lavendar Wristlet w/:
> -Lip Stick
> -Lip Gloss
> -Eyeliner
> 
> As you can see, I'm a lip gloss freak!!! Lol.....


 

I'm in love with yur planner! It's so cute!


----------



## CandyJanney

lol I dunno what it is about seeing the inside of othe people's purses. It's just so much fun!


----------



## sydkat75

I'm guessing I've got the strangest things in my purse.  Here it is full.





Stuff that was inside.





I had:
Wallet
Sunglass case
Keys
Lip junk
Cell phone
Purel
First aid kit
Wipes
Diapers
Extra outfit for baby


----------



## kt92

Let's see, I have (sorry, no pic!):  
LV wallet
Coach sunglasses
Ray Ban sunglasses (not sure why they're in there!)
Blackberry
Small Sportsac by DVF makeup bag with lipgloss, lipbalm, blush, bandaids, tissue pak
Company ID card
mini hairbrush
random cat hairs...that's it!


----------



## Kimmi

This is such a great thread,  I love seeing all the pretty accessories people have!


----------



## LAltiero85

Bkbabe said:


> I'm in love with yur planner! It's so cute!


  Thanks!!!! I actually got it at Barnes and Noble!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I'm pretty much a neat freak..so I don't have alot of stuff inside my coach purse..

-''Basics'' makeup bag..consisting of a mirror, blush, and smashbox clear lipgloss (inside)
-Bath & Body Works ''coconut lime verbena'' body lotion.
-Versus by Versace eye glasses in case.
-Coach wallet..love it because it's so thin.
-Cell phone.
-A pen.

That's it.


----------



## LAltiero85

Sweetpea, I have that same makeup case!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ Haha, awesome!


----------



## alatrop

My new FAVORITE baby (considering I only have 2 Coach bags, I guess this isn't really anything big)!  Chocolate Signature Stripe Tote!

(I apologize if the pictures are huge!)










Leather Coach planner, Mini Skinny, keys.





"Emergency" pouch.





Loose items.





Zippered pocket.





Slip-in pockets.

I love this bag!  My next baby will probably be an Ergo Tote (leather!!!) unless I fall for the Bleecker bags...


----------



## LAltiero85

Alatrop, I LOVE your Choc. Sig. Stripe tote!!!! It's so gorgeous!  And your agenda is TDF!


----------



## damienmomma

*Let's see I have my*
*keys*
*black wristlet(keeps all my change)*
*Soho min sig walet*
*pens*
*receipts lol*
*lip gloss*
*money*
*sunglasses*
*cell phone*
*camera*
*I think that's all.*


----------



## gabz

bump


----------



## LAltiero85

Here's what's in my Lg. Choc. Sig. Carly!

-Agenda
-wallet
-Dooney&Bourke Wristlet
-Lavendar Sig. Wristlet
-Choc. Cherry LG Phone
-iPod
-tinkerbell notebook
-keys

You can click on the images to make them bigger!!!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

I love looking at the inside of everyone's bag!  Great stuff ladies!


----------



## alatrop

LAltiero85 said:


> Alatrop, I LOVE your Choc. Sig. Stripe tote!!!! It's so gorgeous!  And your agenda is TDF!



Thank you!  I absolutely love my agenda, we're becoming attached 

Your chocolate Carly is DROOLWORTHY!  I was going to get that exact bag, but the bronze stripe on the Sig Strip Tote just totally lured me away.


----------



## LAltiero85

alatrop said:


> Thank you! I absolutely love my agenda, we're becoming attached
> 
> Your chocolate Carly is DROOLWORTHY! I was going to get that exact bag, but the bronze stripe on the Sig Strip Tote just totally lured me away.


 

 Thanks!! I can see why you were lured by the chocolate stripe tote!!! Could be a next purchase.....hmmmm.....


----------



## LoveLapson

> Leather Coach planner, Mini Skinny, keys.
> 
> ..


 

I love this Agenda! What is the style/color? Were thse the ones available @ TJMaxx?


----------



## alatrop

> I love this Agenda! What is the style/color? Were thse the ones available @ TJMaxx?



I have no clue of the style number or proper color name.  I'm not sure if they had them at TJ Maxx; I bought mine online from someone on LiveJournal.  I wish I could be more help!


----------



## LoveLapson

alatrop said:


> I have no clue of the style number or proper color name. I'm not sure if they had them at TJ Maxx; I bought mine online from someone on LiveJournal. I wish I could be more help!


 

That's ok! I'm so in desperate need of a new agenda/planner, off to look on coach


----------



## Kansashalo

LoveLapson said:


> That's ok! I'm so in desperate need of a new agenda/planner, off to look on coach


 
FYI.....I was at TJ Maxx on Saturday and they did have that agenda in both pink and in blue.  They were in the jewerly case at my local store so hurry if you're interested.  From what I'm hearing, they are going fast!


----------



## LoveLapson

Kansashalo said:


> FYI.....I was at TJ Maxx on Saturday and they did have that agenda in both pink and in blue. They were in the jewerly case at my local store so hurry if you're interested. From what I'm hearing, they are going fast!


 

Thanks for the heads up! I did check TJ Maxx by me a few weeks ago, the salesgirl looked at me like I was looney and said, no we never get any Coach items in. I ended up picking one up on Ebay though!


----------



## mama0306

alatrop said:


> What's in my beloved Ergo Signature Hobo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keys, Mini Skinny (wallet), hair ties, lip balm, gum/mints, Sidekick 3, DS Lite, DS Lite games (in kisslock coin purse with froggies on it!), Tide To Go, mini brush, wristlet (holds my iPod), hand sanitizer, LeSportsac Alice print pouch (holds lotion, mirror, small deodorant, band-aids, chewable Tylenol)
> 
> 
> I love "guts" posts! Don't let this one die, ladies!


 
I LOVE the color of this bag!  I've got the scarf hobo, I love the style of the bag period!  I want a leather one in chocolate.


----------



## LAltiero85

Okay, alatrop....enough of posting your extremely gorgeous bags and making me jealous!  Lol.  I love your Ergo hobo!!!! Sooo cute!  And I have that exact purple wristlet!!!!


----------



## melodoki

tryagain said:


> just bought the green mini signature wristlet and gold color keyholder



i love your gold keyholder! i have it in khaki signature but am looking for one for my other set of car keys. do you mind telling me where you got it?


----------



## alatrop

LAltiero85 said:


> Okay, alatrop....enough of posting your extremely gorgeous bags and making me jealous!  Lol.  I love your Ergo hobo!!!! Sooo cute!  And I have that exact purple wristlet!!!!



Haha, those are the only two I have right now, but I might be getting the 06 Holiday Patchwork Shoulder Tote soon 

I'm glad someone thinks MY bags are gorgeous!  I'm usually drooling over what everyone else has (um, YOUR bags, hello!?)


----------



## mama0306

Pacifier
baby toy
first aid kit
hand sanitizer
MP3 player
CD case w/2 computer games
fossil wallet (amor?)
grocery list
burts bees chapstick (ALWAYS with me)
Jaqua lipgloss in caramel cappucino
coach card card
dad's house key
mail
coupon for Bath & Body works
makeup (eyelash curler, mascara, lancome aquatic, estee lauder day wear powder)
I think that's it lol.


----------



## choozen1ne

I have way too much stuff in here !
A Sephora Makeup bag (with about 6 lip glosses all MAC, 2 chapsticks , nailfile , hand sanitzer , eyeglass cleaning stuff , super skinny serum by Paul Mitchell 
Bath and Body Work Lotion - the new Apple scent 
Checkbook , wallet , mirror powder compact 
Mu wristlet has my IPOD in it 
My huge key chain ,and a couple of necklaces I am working on , and for some reason I had a book in there today


----------



## kphillips

*Burberry Sunnies
*Coach wristlet with receipts and coupons inside
*Video iPod
*Fossil wallet (haven't broked down and bought a Coach yet, but I'm eyeing the Bleecker compact clutch to match my Carly...)
*Cell phone
*Mini Skinny (holding all my discount cards)
*pen & pencil
*Date book and checkbook
*Keys & pic key fob
*Work badge/key
*Coach Perfume
*Gum & a Dove Dark Chocolate Candy Bar (yum)
*Softlips Chapstick
*Jump Drive
*Fingernail Clippers
*Tide-to-go Pen (LIFESAVER)
*Lipstick
*Advil/Excedrin Migraine/Zyrtec
*Extra contacts and rewetting drops


----------



## QueenOfDa702

You all have some amazing inside the bag Coach collections! I think I need me a few mini skinnies and a couple wristlets! lol.


----------



## LAltiero85

alatrop said:


> Haha, those are the only two I have right now, but I might be getting the 06 Holiday Patchwork Shoulder Tote soon
> 
> I'm glad someone thinks MY bags are gorgeous! I'm usually drooling over what everyone else has (um, YOUR bags, hello!?)


 Thank you!  And I love the Holiday patchwork shoulder tote!!!! soooo pretty!!! I hope you get it!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

kphillips, I love the contents in your bag!!!  Especially the iPod holder!  And your wristlet and mini skinny!!


----------



## kphillips

Thanks Leanne!  It's kind of funny that the most common item in most of our bags (other than Coach accessories ) is the Tide-to-Go Pen!  I can't tell you how many times it has saved my life (like the time I was eaing Wendy's chili at my desk over lunch and dropped spoonful right in my lap!!).


----------



## Kansashalo

kphillips said:


> Thanks Leanne! It's kind of funny that the most common item in most of our bags (other than Coach accessories ) is the Tide-to-Go Pen! I can't tell you how many times it has saved my life (like the time I was eaing Wendy's chili at my desk over lunch and dropped spoonful right in my lap!!).


 
ITA! The Tide-To-Go pen is the bomb. It should be in every woman's handbag.


----------



## LAltiero85

*Bump*


----------



## tlloveshim

Kansashalo said:


> ITA! The Tide-To-Go pen is the bomb. It should be in every woman's handbag.


 
Now isn't that the truth!?  I have a wristlet test; if the TTG won't fit in the wristlet than it's a no-go!  Can't have a wristlet that I can't stuff my TTG in!

I have:
Marc Jacobs sunnies in hard case
Bleecker compact clutch in brown siggie
checkbook
cell phone
compact
magenta patent gallery wristlet with Tide to Go, blotting papers, lipgloss, nail clippers, small nail file and mini sharpie marker


----------



## MissLeslie

I've always wanted to reply to this thread! I love it so much. I love seeing all the great bags and what everyone carries in them!! I finally took a couple of pictures! I'm carrying my large bleecker flap now and it fits a lot!

wallet
wristlet with my make-up (Avon only-I sell it!)
wallet
sunnies w/hard case
some kind of gum
some kind of mints
aleve
phone
agenda
comb 
scrunchie
camera (not pictured for some reason)
keys


----------



## LAltiero85

Oh MissLeslie, I love your bag and all of her contents!!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Ok Miss Leslie - the pic of the inside of the bleecker wristlet is VERY enabling.  I didn't realize it could fit so much.


----------



## Lady Blackney

I have a wallet, eye glass cleaner, comb, lipstick, chapstick, calculator, keys, and thats all I could fit.  Sometimes I try and jam my glass case in there but then I cant zip it.


----------



## Kansashalo

Here is my new gallery tote!  I'm really loving this bag! It is really everything I love in a bag.


----------



## LAltiero85

choozen1ne said:


> I have way too much stuff in here !
> A Sephora Makeup bag (with about 6 lip glosses all MAC, 2 chapsticks , nailfile , hand sanitzer , eyeglass cleaning stuff , super skinny serum by Paul Mitchell
> Bath and Body Work Lotion - the new Apple scent
> Checkbook , wallet , mirror powder compact
> Mu wristlet has my IPOD in it
> My huge key chain ,and a couple of necklaces I am working on , and for some reason I had a book in there today


 

That bag looks so comfy to wear!  I love the color of the trim w/ the denim.  sooo cute!


----------



## LAltiero85

Kansashalo said:


> Here is my new gallery tote! I'm really loving this bag! It is really everything I love in a bag.


 
LOVES it!!!  The blue lining is lovely.  You are making we wish I had gotten a gallery tote.


----------



## poonski

this looks fun!! i need to start carrying my coach again and take lots of pics!


----------



## Danielle T

I am so late .. and here are some pictures of my little purse.. 

star charm and apple keyfob
signature wallet
Pebl phone
My favorite Salvatore Ferragamo sunglasses 
ipod nano
Shiseido cosmetic case that hides all the messy stuffs :shame:
Estee Lauder press power
Key and work keyscan ID

This duffle is small/medium size but she can hold quite a bit of stuffs


----------



## Bagluvvahh

*here's mine: *
http://www.flickr.com/photos/12803106@N05/1799788508/?addedcomment=1#comment72157602786137155


----------



## Kjall~mom~

Hi, can you tell me where you got that purse organizer, I believe you called it "custom Chameleon" I have that same purse and would really like to get get the organizer just like yours TIA.


----------



## ranskimmie

Here is my ever so loved Fall 07' patchwork carly(I bought) and its matching wallet that my sweet hubby bought me for our anniv. this month. and all of its contents:
Coach khaki and gold agenda
lots of Coach keyfobs
choco sig. Coach checkbook cover
calculator
sunnies
mints
cell phone and Coach lanyard
lip glosses and Coach perfume
pens........I think I got it all


----------



## ranskimmie

ranskimmie said:


> Here is my ever so loved Fall 07' patchwork carly(I bought) and its matching wallet that my sweet hubby bought me for our anniv. this month. and all of its contents:
> Coach khaki and gold agenda
> lots of Coach keyfobs
> choco sig. Coach checkbook cover
> calculator
> sunnies
> mints
> cell phone and Coach lanyard
> lip glosses and Coach perfume
> pens........I think I got it all


 
OOPS! Pics might help


----------



## LAltiero85

LOOOOVE this bag!!!! And all of her contents!!!!

Angelthelson, love your bag too!!!!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

thanks LAltiero!! =) how sweet! and btw, your bags are awesome too! i've seen it in the previous pages =)


----------



## Bagluvvahh

kjall~mom~ is that post for me??


----------



## Bagluvvahh

i love all your bags everyone! makes me drool!


----------



## Kjall~mom~

No, I'm sorry I was looking at old post and it was on page 25 where CandyJanney posted some pics of her bag and organizer, i was trying to see where she got that organizer from. Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

Kjall~mom~ said:


> No, I'm sorry I was looking at old post and it was on page 25 where CandyJanney posted some pics of her bag and organizer, i was trying to see where she got that organizer from. Sorry for the mix up.




no, not a problem at all


----------



## knuttybar

I'm about to switch from my Leigh to my new Carly, but here's what's inside right now:


----------



## coachfreak

Well, I did it!  I decided to keep the Lily by carrying it this week and taking off the price tag.  I always say any bag in my house is in danger of going back to Coach as long as it has a price tage and is unused.  Now, I know what is below is a lot, but that is why I always buy BIG bags.  I actually carry this stuff around everyday.

In my purse I have the following

iPhone & headset
Sony camera
Abigail sunglasses in tortoise
Tattersall makeup bag (with electronic cords and AT&T UBS modem)
brown signature makeup bag (with actual unworn makeup)
Tattersall wristlet (with ipod and headphones still in bag from plane ride)
New Winter '07 patchwork wristlet (with signature ID case, cash, and brown signature coin purse)
SonyUX (computer on the go)
SamsungQ1 Ultra & Keyboard (for lengthy responses to e-mail and discussion board)
TI-84 calculator (for figuring out the tax on my Coach purchases!)
Brown Signature card case (with extra cards)


----------



## MissTiss

coachfreak said:


> Well, I did it! I decided to keep the Lily by carrying it this week and taking off the price tag. I always say any bag in my house is in danger of going back to Coach as long as it has a price tage and is unused. Now, I know what is below is a lot, but that is why I always buy BIG bags. I actually carry this stuff around everyday.
> 
> In my purse I have the following
> 
> iPhone & headset
> Sony camera
> Abigail sunglasses in tortoise
> Tattersall makeup bag (with electronic cords and AT&T UBS modem)
> brown signature makeup bag (with actual unworn makeup)
> Tattersall wristlet (with ipod and headphones still in bag from plane ride)
> New Winter '07 patchwork wristlet (with signature ID case, cash, and brown signature coin purse)
> SonyUX (computer on the go)
> SamsungQ1 Ultra & Keyboard (for lengthy responses to e-mail and discussion board)
> TI-84 calculator (for figuring out the tax on my Coach purchases!)
> Brown Signature card case (with extra cards)


 
Dang! That is a lot. The LILY is awesome! I wish I had one.


----------



## candace117

Depends on which bag I am carrying! If it's a daytime hobo/Carly bag then there will be:

Water bottle
khaki sig umbrella
Chanel makeup case,
Chanel No 5 small body lotion (for hands and whatnot)
A wristlet of my choice
my lurex mini skinny
Cell phone
pens
Checkbook
At least 5 lip glosses...haha
snacks!!!!
Keys on various keyfobs


For night time it is the usual:
lip glosses
mini Chanel mirror
keys
phone
mini skinny


----------



## gabz

bump!


----------



## LAltiero85

I LOVE this thread....I should take a pic of mine, but the same junk is aways in my bag..haha.  I've already posted...oh well, I'll post again!


----------



## LAltiero85

Here's what's in my Lg. Sig. Carly in Khaki/Black.....

-Planner
-Vera Bradley makeup case
-leopard print gloves
-Coach wristlet (wallet)
-phone
-iPod
-packet of green tea (i dunno either)
-lip gloss
-brush/comb
-keys


----------



## Charlie

Yay, I always look at the LV thread and we finally have our own. Here is my signature stripe reversible tote with lots of stuff in it 

Pink razor
Sony walkman mp3 player (Hubby took my ipod 'cause he needed more space ush
Coach signature wristlet
Betty Boop silver bussines card holder
Marc Jacos sunnies
Black (no name) leather wallet and check holder
VS satin makeup bag
*Oriflame Hand cream, the most wonderful thing I've tried so far, it works like no other lotion but I dont know where to get it. It says made in Poland, any info would be appreciated.*
Floss


----------



## Danielle T

cool stuffs everyone.. so interesting to peek in everyone purse hehehe


----------



## ranskimmie

LAltiero85 said:


> Here's what's in my Lg. Sig. Carly in Khaki/Black.....
> 
> -Planner
> -Vera Bradley makeup case
> -leopard print gloves
> -Coach wristlet (wallet)
> -phone
> -iPod
> -packet of green tea (i dunno either)
> -lip gloss
> -brush/comb
> -keys


 
Hey LA!
You have great goodies!! Dont worry we never get tired of seeing the same things, we all have so much we'd probably never know the difference any way!


----------



## robynlee

My black Hamptons satchel!

-Lesportsac cosmetic bag with all my makeup junk
-Lurex mini skinny- holds my blotting papers, haha
-brand new Bleecker sig compact clutch, got it today with my PCE, love the lining!
-poor beat up Juicy Couture sidekick 
-work/car/apt keys

I'm surprised everything fits in there


----------



## robynlee

coachfreak said:


> Well, I did it!  I decided to keep the Lily by carrying it this week and taking off the price tag.  I always say any bag in my house is in danger of going back to Coach as long as it has a price tage and is unused.  Now, I know what is below is a lot, but that is why I always buy BIG bags.  I actually carry this stuff around everyday.
> 
> In my purse I have the following
> 
> iPhone & headset
> Sony camera
> Abigail sunglasses in tortoise
> Tattersall makeup bag (with electronic cords and AT&T UBS modem)
> brown signature makeup bag (with actual unworn makeup)
> Tattersall wristlet (with ipod and headphones still in bag from plane ride)
> New Winter '07 patchwork wristlet (with signature ID case, cash, and brown signature coin purse)
> SonyUX (computer on the go)
> SamsungQ1 Ultra & Keyboard (for lengthy responses to e-mail and discussion board)
> TI-84 calculator (for figuring out the tax on my Coach purchases!)
> Brown Signature card case (with extra cards)



so pretty!  I love that bag


----------



## LAltiero85

ranskimmie said:


> Hey LA!
> You have great goodies!! Dont worry we never get tired of seeing the same things, we all have so much we'd probably never know the difference any way!


Thanks kimmie!!!!  I love looking at everyone's bags!


----------



## LAltiero85

Robyn, I LOVE your bag!


----------



## robynlee

LAltiero85 said:


> Robyn, I LOVE your bag!



thank you!! its my favorite.. i love it so much i might go back to the outlet and get it in ivory/black.


----------



## TejasMama

coachfreak said:


> Well, I did it! I decided to keep the Lily by carrying it this week and taking off the price tag. I always say any bag in my house is in danger of going back to Coach as long as it has a price tage and is unused. Now, I know what is below is a lot, but that is why I always buy BIG bags. I actually carry this stuff around everyday.
> 
> In my purse I have the following
> 
> iPhone & headset
> Sony camera
> Abigail sunglasses in tortoise
> Tattersall makeup bag (with electronic cords and AT&T UBS modem)
> brown signature makeup bag (with actual unworn makeup)
> Tattersall wristlet (with ipod and headphones still in bag from plane ride)
> New Winter '07 patchwork wristlet (with signature ID case, cash, and brown signature coin purse)
> SonyUX (computer on the go)
> SamsungQ1 Ultra & Keyboard (for lengthy responses to e-mail and discussion board)
> TI-84 calculator (for figuring out the tax on my Coach purchases!)
> Brown Signature card case (with extra cards)


 
Wow!  I love that you carry all your gadgets in your bag.  I'm like that, too...I have friends that call me the Girl Scout because of the stuff I carry around...

An iPhone and a SonyUX in a Lily..that's about as close to heaven as I can imagine!


----------



## vitza

my PCE/ birthday gift to myself!!












inside are:
-(by complete coincidence) legacy colored billabong wallet
-red/sig wristlet
-carmex
-keys
-180s ear muff things
-phone


----------



## LAltiero85

vitza said:


> my PCE/ birthday gift to myself!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside are:
> -(by complete coincidence) legacy colored billabong wallet
> -red/sig wristlet
> -carmex
> -keys
> -180s ear muff things
> -phone


Awesome!  How did you get it w/ the legacy lining?  I LOVE it!


----------



## vitza

my boutique only had two left and they were these khaki ones with legacy lining so i grabbed one quickly!  They didn't even have the normal fabric lined totes there..sorta odd


----------



## LAltiero85

vitza said:


> my boutique only had two left and they were these khaki ones with legacy lining so i grabbed one quickly! They didn't even have the normal fabric lined totes there..sorta odd


Ugh!  You are sooo lucky!  I wish I could find one! Congrats!  It's beautiful!


----------



## alatrop

Everything I managed to cram into my khaki/black large Carly!!  I don't have as much in my bag NOW, though.


----------



## Kenia

I just wanted to let you ladies know that after looking in a lot of bags (So much fun!) I have adopted the bag in a bag concept. I even found a purpose for a mini skinny.

 I have been wanting one but couldnt find a purpose!!! (As a wallet for my wristlets)


----------



## Bag Fetish

ranskimmie said:


> Here is my junk for today.  Im tellin' ya its a mess!  Oh and I cant forget, this is my new scribble tote from the hubby and kids for mommys day!



OMGosh! what is this bag... Is it canvas? I want it!  I was looking going thats cute.. but small 


  then I saw this picture


   and went  It holds so much!


----------



## DC5Chick06

Full





Detailed






-Coach Beauty Case
-Coach Wristlet
-Coach Zip-Around Wallet
-2 Coach Mini-Skinny's
-Hardback Dayminder
-Avon Mini Brush
-2 Sets of Keys
-Nextel i880
-Coach Veil Sunnies and Case


----------



## ranskimmie

Bag Fetish said:


> OMGosh! what is this bag... Is it canvas? I want it! I was looking going thats cute.. but small
> 
> 
> then I saw this picture
> 
> 
> and went  It holds so much!


 
This is my Hamptons scribble (the larger one) I'll never ever ever get rid of this one.  My hubby and kids got it for me this past mothers day.  I now have the wristlett and multifunction wallet to match!  And let me tell ya it holds a TON!


----------



## Lizabet

Depends on the bag - Chelsea holds the Hamptons wallet, lip balm, cell/bluetooth, my comb, and hair ties.  The zipper pocket is just full of...stuff.  Bandages. A pocket knife.  Nail clippers, mirror, tweezers...you know. 

My Bleeker on the other hand...holds the wallet (oh gods how I wish I'd done my homework - I really want the Bleeker wallet now but didn't know enough to get it then...), everything else above, my iPod, a daytimer, pull-ups and diaper wipes (also potty training a child) and room in the big back pocket for papers! 

Hate to say it but the Bleeker is my current favorite.  Sorry, Chelsea.


----------



## Bag Fetish

ranskimmie said:


> This is my Hamptons scribble (the larger one) I'll never ever ever get rid of this one.  My hubby and kids got it for me this past mothers day.  I now have the wristlett and multifunction wallet to match!  And let me tell ya it holds a TON!



The larger one? Can you tell me the size please.
I've found a few on ebay and thought this was the smaller ... 
Is this the same one ? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110200803428&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## renie

ranskimmie said:


> This is my Hamptons scribble (the larger one) I'll never ever ever get rid of this one. My hubby and kids got it for me this past mothers day. I now have the wristlett and multifunction wallet to match! And let me tell ya it holds a TON!


 
I also have this bag but in the patchwork - it holds a ton and is gorgeous! I know it wasn't super popular (tons of them on clearance and I paid full price, doh!) but it completely fits my personality - I have the matching wallet and even shoes


----------



## renie

Bag Fetish said:


> The larger one? Can you tell me the size please.
> I've found a few on ebay and thought this was the smaller ...
> Is this the same one ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110200803428&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


 
that's the same as the picture but the large one like this one: 13.5L X 9" H X 6" W


----------



## Bag Fetish

Must be this then ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-SIGNATURE...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sorry .. I just have to have this bag.. I havent see the patchwork.. but this is just so cute.


----------



## Splashy

This is the first Coach bag I ever received - a birthday gift from my Nana! I love it because of the teal color. It looks awesome against the black microfiber! I used it all summer - took it Six Flags, Atlantic City countless times, beach, boardwalk, Poconos, you name it, it went with me! The fabric repells water like it's no one's business. This is usually what I carry around. Once Christmas rolls around and I get my medium chocolate siggy Carly, I highly doubt that this baby will be make appearances. I've been waiting MONTHS for Carly! 







- Matching wristlet.
- Sig Checkbook Wallet that holds my checkbook (....), all my cards and loose cash.
- Clinique make-up bag.
- Versace sunnies.
- Moto SLVR L7 cell.
- Stride gum (THE BEST according to my boyfriend).
- Candies glasses case.
- Clinique brush.
- Pens/pencil.
- Keys w/ CVS & AE cards, Madison Lurex picture frame fob and C-O-A-C-H pave fob.

Close-up of wristlet that holds various cards/loose change. Notice my Walt Disney World ID - yes, I worked there at Splash Mountain 






Close-up of my Clinique make-up bag. I'm a Clinique freak, but I usually keep all my make up at home. I do have MAC Viva Glam Gloss (the one Dita Von Teese endorses, I LOVE her!), B&BW Sun Ripened Raspberry lotion and anti-bac lotion, Lacoste Touch of Pink purfume and Blistex.






And finally, here's my beloved tote all full and ready to go! I love how everything fits so nice on the bottom. Once it gets colder here in PA, my gloves and scarf will fit nicely on top of everything.


----------



## renie

Bag Fetish said:


> Must be this then ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-SIGNATURE-SCRIBBLE-HAMPTONS-TOTE-BAG-PURSE-10674_W0QQitemZ170174816267QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> sorry .. I just have to have this bag.. I havent see the patchwork.. but this is just so cute.


 





 - that's the one I have.  They are great bags!


Oh yeah, so in my brand new, just delivered today Hamptons CarryAll Large in Black Leather - cell phone, keyes, bare escentuals bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with 3 lip glosses, philosophy hand cream in carrot cake, philosophy perfume solid in falling in love and a mazda pen - hamptons leather wristlet with the other essentials


----------



## RealDealGirl

^Splashy, Great pics, I love your bag and your wallet!!


----------



## ranskimmie

Bag Fetish said:


> Must be this then ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-SIGNATURE-SCRIBBLE-HAMPTONS-TOTE-BAG-PURSE-10674_W0QQitemZ170174816267QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> sorry .. I just have to have this bag.. I havent see the patchwork.. but this is just so cute.


Yes!! this is the one I have.  The other one is a different style and from the year before last.


----------



## DC5Chick06

Splashy said:


> This is the first Coach bag I ever received - a birthday gift from my Nana! I love it because of the teal color. It looks awesome against the black microfiber! I used it all summer - took it Six Flags, Atlantic City countless times, beach, boardwalk, Poconos, you name it, it went with me! The fabric repells water like it's no one's business. This is usually what I carry around. Once Christmas rolls around and I get my medium chocolate siggy Carly, I highly doubt that this baby will be make appearances. I've been waiting MONTHS for Carly!



Don't you love the Hamptons tote?! I got her at the St. Augustine Outlet during Tax Free week, and used her till I got my Sig. Stripe Satchel.  She's my first love


----------



## ranskimmie

Here are a few I found for ya on e-bay! I agree its a must have bag






Hope you score one!!!


----------



## Splashy

RealDealGirl said:


> ^Splashy, Great pics, I love your bag and your wallet!!


 
Thanks!  I found the wallet on eBay, actually.  I love the white stripe - that was the push over.  Hehe!



DC5Chick06 said:


> Don't you love the Hamptons tote?! I got her at the St. Augustine Outlet during Tax Free week, and used her till I got my Sig. Stripe Satchel. She's my first love


 
I love the tote!  It's sooo roomy and I love the front zip pocket.  I keep my little Hallmark calander and Barnes & Noble nametag in there.  Speaking of St. Augustine, I was actually looking at going to Flagler College.  St. Augustine is beautiful!  Then again, ANYPLACE in Florida is nice!!  

Siggy stripe anything is TDF!


----------



## Bag Fetish

renie said:


> - that's the one I have.  They are great bags!



 CUTE!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

ranskimmie said:


> Here are a few I found for ya on e-bay! I agree its a must have bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you score one!!!


thank you so much!


----------



## Beach Bum

making this a sticky...


----------



## sissabelle

renie said:


> Oh yeah, so in my brand new, just delivered today Hamptons CarryAll Large in Black Leather - cell phone, keyes, bare escentuals bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 3 lip glosses, philosophy hand cream in carrot cake, philosophy perfume solid in falling in love and a mazda pen - hamptons leather wristlet with the other essentials



Okay going off topic for a minute, I LOVE that BE Classic Rock kit


----------



## Pursefreak25

i dont have pics but my wallet, Razor cell phone,pen,paper sunglasses,comb coach coin purse, caoach make up bag


----------



## Pursefreak25

Ok i have 1 pic of my Coach makeup thats inside my Coach bag.


----------



## RealDealGirl

Its a sticky...Yay!!


----------



## LAltiero85

Hey *DC5Chick06,* we wanna see what you have in your Heritage Stripe tote!!!!!! Wooohooo!!!!


----------



## gabz

dont think i ever posted pics in one of my fave threads! 

i have: 
keys
cell 
LV agenda
mono clés for loonies and toonies and business cards
chapsitck
coach wallet
gloves
pills
mirror
hair clip


----------



## Bag Fetish

What is that pretty blue case right in front of the handbag?



starletta8 said:


>


----------



## LAltiero85

gabz said:


> dont think i ever posted pics in one of my fave threads!
> 
> i have:
> keys
> cell
> LV agenda
> mono clés for loonies and toonies and business cards
> chapsitck
> coach wallet
> gloves
> pills
> mirror
> hair clip


Great bag!!! LOVE the LV accesories!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

gabz said:


> dont think i ever posted pics in one of my fave threads!



 IS THIS THE LARGE OR MED CARLY ? 
Thank you.


----------



## gabz

medium


----------



## RealDealGirl

The bag I've been wearing lately is ancient! It's a classic pocket flap. I got it as a gift my freshman year in high school (1987)! Yeah, its 20 years old, I always seem to go back to it and then put it back in my closet for a few years. There's no cell phone pocket (guess we didn't use cell phones back then, hard to imagine)! So is my Coach agenda that was bought like 2 years later, it still has the old 6-rings in it. But I love them so....in it right now I have...

Coach small agenda (doubles as a wallet)
Cell phone
lip gloss
lip stick


----------



## Bag Fetish

gabz said:


> medium



 Oo thank you.. I think this is a bag on my list..


----------



## alatrop

RealDealGirl said:


> The bag I've been wearing lately is ancient! It's a classic pocket flap. I got it as a gift my freshman year in high school (1987)! Yeah, its 20 years old, I always seem to go back to it and then put it back in my closet for a few years. There's no cell phone pocket (guess we didn't use cell phones back then, hard to imagine)! So is my Coach agenda that was bought like 2 years later, it still has the old 6-rings in it. But I love them so....in it right now I have...
> 
> Coach small agenda (doubles as a wallet)
> Cell phone
> lip gloss
> lip stick




I love this!  And I hate to say it, but that bag is as old as I am :shame:

FABULOUS!


----------



## Chrystal162

In my black leather Bleeker shopper: Black leather wallet (not Coach), cell phone, calculator, photo album, notebook, pen, make-up (lipstick, liner, shadow), mirror, asprins, hand lotion, sunglasses, keys, toothbrush, toothpaste, hairclip, lavender/tea tree essential oil, cigarettes (yes - I smoke, unfortunately), several lighters, a-a-a-a-a-n-n-n-n-n-d a Victoria's Secret cosmetic bag that contains (no kidding): hammer, pliers, several screwdrivers (flat & phillips), crescent wrench, hacksaw, tape measure, level, nails, screws, scissors, compass, knives, files, camper's fork/spoon, flashlight, nail clippers, tweezers, safety pins, 1st aid kit, bungie cords, cork screw, bottle opener, can opener, & a sewing kit. Yes; I've had use for nearly all of those tools on many occasions. And no; I'm not planning to run away anytime soon. I wish I could carry so little, have tried unsuccessfully to carry less in a smaller bag, but have had an obsession (albeit a very useful one!) for "little tools" for a few years now. Will try to include some pics later . . .


----------



## luralee

In my brand new Legacy black leather shoulder bag, I have my brand new pink/khaki beauty case, my calendar, my small notepad, my cell, and my fairly new Legacy slim khaki/coal wallet.   I used to carry so much more, but have had to downsize because it seems the Coach bags I pick are smaller when I get them home.  lol   Still heavy, tho.  My beauty case has eyelash curler, blush, eyeliner, bandaids, lip gloss, sample Coach perfume.


----------



## ranskimmie

luralee said:


> In my brand new Legacy black leather shoulder bag, I have my brand new pink/khaki beauty case, my calendar, my small notepad, my cell, and my fairly new Legacy slim khaki/coal wallet. I used to carry so much more, but have had to downsize because it seems the Coach bags I pick are smaller when I get them home. lol Still heavy, tho. My beauty case has eyelash curler, blush, eyeliner, bandaids, lip gloss, sample Coach perfume.


 
Ooooooooh! Serious eye candy!! Pics, pics!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Nice tpf bag charm... first one i've seen so far in this thread  



rethreads said:


> .


----------



## Bag Fetish

CandyJanney said:


> lol I dunno what it is about seeing the inside of othe people's purses. It's just so much fun!


 its like an addiction.. i love to see what people come up with to stuff things in .. Ie wristlet for cell phone or camera case.. things like that ..


----------



## Bag Fetish

CandyJanney said:


> Here's what I'm carrying today and what's inside!
> 
> Legacy Stripe Cosmetic Case
> Legacy Stripe Framed Wristlet
> Coach Checkbook holder
> Signature Stripe Skinny Mini
> Sunglasses
> BlackJack Phone
> Signature Stripe Wristler holding my ipod!
> All being held in a custom Chameleon!
> I like to keep everything tidy. =P


 is this a large or med and what size purseket do you have in there?

thanks


----------



## Sopeary

Here's what I've been carrying inside my medium black sig. Carly :







My keys are missing though .


----------



## renie

I forgot to take a picture of it all in my bag but here ya go:










I  philosophy - forgot the keys too!


----------



## Kimmi

I love the way your wristlet and mini match with the Black Carly.  Such a pretty bag!


----------



## Kimmi

RealDealGirl said:


> The bag I've been wearing lately is ancient! It's a classic pocket flap. I got it as a gift my freshman year in high school (1987)! Yeah, its 20 years old, I always seem to go back to it and then put it back in my closet for a few years. There's no cell phone pocket (guess we didn't use cell phones back then, hard to imagine)! So is my Coach agenda that was bought like 2 years later, it still has the old 6-rings in it. But I love them so....in it right now I have...
> 
> Coach small agenda (doubles as a wallet)
> Cell phone
> lip gloss
> lip stick


Your bag was my first Coach bag,  I had it in Black.  That was the best bag ever, the leather was unreal.


----------



## renie

Kimmi said:


> I love the way your wristlet and mini match with the Black Carly. Such a pretty bag!


 
the wristlet was the first coach I ever bought!  I got the mini yesterday - I wanted something to hold cash and change and for use with other items later.. love it!


----------



## Lovmybabies

I've got an infant and a toddler so my hampton is full of diapers, wipes, sippys, rattles, coach wallet, keys, cell, chapstick, and mascara


----------



## Chrystal162

Maybe 'cause it's wicked, but I've enjoyed peeking into everyone's bags!


----------



## luralee

ranskimmie said:


> Ooooooooh! Serious eye candy!! Pics, pics!!


Sorry ranskimmie - haven't had time to take pics, but I will soon.  Loving the Legacy!


----------



## ScarletHarlot

I think I treat my frame satchel like a clown car . . . she is stuffed to the gills again today:

outside - 





from the top - 





the contents - 





Notebook, day planner, checkbook, card case, chapstick, lipstick, concealer (because you never know, lol), change, pill case w/ one extra Excedrin, powder, mints, phone, hair elastics, pens and keys.  Ignore the chess set in the background, I'm not stuffing _that_ in my bag. 


It's surprising what actually fits in a bag this tiny, which is why this one is one of my favorite semi-dressy daily bags.  I usually carry this one to work, when it doesn't make sense to lug around a huge bag and my laptop bag too.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Ive been lurking in here for entirely too long...so I decided to post pics of my own!

I took some pictures, then came back to my computer and realized my phone was sitting on my desk! So, just imagine a cell phone with the group lol. And I usually carry my camera too!

My brown sig stripe tote









--Whats Inside--
Coach checkbook wallet
Gold wristlet I picked up at Icing(I love that store!)
Dooney & Bourke Wristlet
Coach mini skinny
A black flowery card holder I also picked up at Icing
Lotion and Body spray
--What was in the pocket--
Lucky Gnome(it didnt bring me any luck when I played Bingo lol)
Players cards(if you've been to Vegas, you know what those are!)
Car keys
Kleenex 
Gum
Nail File
Pens




















I keep "girl" stuff in my gold wristlet, I dont think you all want to see a bunch of tampons! lmao! Oh, and I also put my hand sanitizer and hand wipes in there too.

Thats all folks!


----------



## anneonimiss

I'm new to Coach, but I've already gone crazy!  Here's my new Hampton's Book Tote with a Mini Skinny (holds my jewelry), Hampton's wallet, Target notepad and "junk" bag (matched perfectly!), Crabtree and Evelyn makeup bag (came with those travel size toiletries in it), Sena Magnet-Flipper cell phone case, Extra gum, pill case, keys, and...sorry to say...cigarette case.  I got that cute little owl keyfob, too (I put it on a chain because the hardware was a different color).  As you can see, I still have room for a paperback and whatever my husband and son make me carry while we're out.  I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Danielle T

I love peeking in all of your purses.. very interesting and pretty!!!
Happy holidays all


----------



## candac3mari3

anneonimiss said:


> I'm new to Coach, but I've already gone crazy!  Here's my new Hampton's Book Tote with a Mini Skinny (holds my jewelry), Hampton's wallet, Target notepad and "junk" bag (matched perfectly!), Crabtree and Evelyn makeup bag (came with those travel size toiletries in it), Sena Magnet-Flipper cell phone case, Extra gum, pill case, keys, and...sorry to say...cigarette case.  I got that cute little owl keyfob, too (I put it on a chain because the hardware was a different color).  As you can see, I still have room for a paperback and whatever my husband and son make me carry while we're out.  I LOVE IT!!!



I have the same bag, it holds so much!!!!!


----------



## greenpixie

ScarletHarlot said:


> I think I treat my frame satchel like a clown car . . . she is stuffed to the gills again today:
> 
> outside -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the top -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the contents -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notebook, day planner, checkbook, card case, chapstick, lipstick, concealer (because you never know, lol), change, pill case w/ one extra Excedrin, powder, mints, phone, hair elastics, pens and keys. Ignore the chess set in the background, I'm not stuffing _that_ in my bag.
> 
> 
> It's surprising what actually fits in a bag this tiny, which is why this one is one of my favorite semi-dressy daily bags. I usually carry this one to work, when it doesn't make sense to lug around a huge bag and my laptop bag too.


 
Such a cute bag! I am AMAZED at how much you can fit in there! (Love the clown car analogy! )


----------



## Kimmi

anneonimiss said:


> I'm new to Coach, but I've already gone crazy! Here's my new Hampton's Book Tote with a Mini Skinny (holds my jewelry), Hampton's wallet, Target notepad and "junk" bag (matched perfectly!), Crabtree and Evelyn makeup bag (came with those travel size toiletries in it), Sena Magnet-Flipper cell phone case, Extra gum, pill case, keys, and...sorry to say...cigarette case. I got that cute little owl keyfob, too (I put it on a chain because the hardware was a different color). As you can see, I still have room for a paperback and whatever my husband and son make me carry while we're out. I LOVE IT!!!


I love your book tote, nice bag!


----------



## nauticalstar

QueenOfDa702 said:


>




You are a girl after my own heart- I also have 5+ lip glosses/balms/sticks in my bag at any given time!

Most of my coats also have a gloss or two in each pocket...


----------



## LAltiero85

QueenOfDa702,  I also have a ton of lipglosses!  I LOVE your bag and all of her contents!!!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

nauticalstar said:


> You are a girl after my own heart- I also have 5+ lip glosses/balms/sticks in my bag at any given time!
> 
> Most of my coats also have a gloss or two in each pocket...



My SO always says "I dont understand why you keep all those lip sticks(sticks! lmao!), you can only wear ONE at a time!"  My response back, "You never know when one will run out and you need a backup" lol! 

LAltiero85: Thanks!!!
regarding the lip glosses: I have like 15 more in my makeup "caboodle". Half of them arent even open, and Im still buying!:shame:  I have now decided I need more colors than just pink, Im getting into the Nude colors now lol!


----------



## bootsky

And my cell phone, which I forgot to include bc it's not currently in my purse!


----------



## vitza

that is SUCH a cute carly demi; i have the one in black but i really love the khaki one you have...especially the purple lining!


----------



## LAltiero85

OMG!  I LOVE your bag!!! That Carly demi is tdf!  You just inspired me to go get my Carly and use it.  ( I put it away a few days ago to give her a rest, but after seeing your pics, I have to use it again!)


----------



## jenniferelaine

I love seeing in everyone's bags too!  I thought I was the only one who was totally anal about everything perfectly organized & I do mean perfectly! And I love to see the many used for mini-skinnies & wristlets.


----------



## farmerswife

This is by far my favorite thread....I love looking at everyone's bags and the goodies inside.


----------



## schm

_*This is what's inside of my Legacy Thompson Hobo in Ink

D&G sunglasses
Coach zip-around wallet
Coach planner
Coach wristlet (with pens and stuff inside)
Coach cosmetics case
          -lip glosses, D&G light blue perfume, hand lotion, floss, compact, propel water       
           flavoring (yum!), tissues, mascara, eyeliner, hair elastics & bobby pins, whitestips, a 
          swiss army knife, and impeach-mints
 A hat (it was snowy today!) 
iPod
Camera
Cell phone
Coach mini-skinny w/ car & house keys
Three Cups of Tea by David Oliver Relin (Great book, highly recommended!)
Smart Water
a Cliff Bar

i also had my shoes in there this morning to go to work. seriously, this bag fits so much and it doesn't feel heavy at all on my shoulder!! i love it!*_


----------



## missaudrie

schm said:


> _*This is what's inside of my Legacy Thompson Hobo in Ink
> 
> D&G sunglasses
> Coach zip-around wallet
> Coach planner
> Coach wristlet (with pens and stuff inside)
> Coach cosmetics case
> -lip glosses, D&G light blue perfume, hand lotion, floss, compact, propel water
> flavoring (yum!), tissues, mascara, eyeliner, hair elastics & bobby pins, whitestips, a
> swiss army knife, and impeach-mints
> A hat (it was snowy today!)
> iPod
> Camera
> Cell phone
> Coach mini-skinny w/ car & house keys
> Three Cups of Tea by David Oliver Relin (Great book, highly recommended!)
> Smart Water
> a Cliff Bar
> 
> i also had my shoes in there this morning to go to work. seriously, this bag fits so much and it doesn't feel heavy at all on my shoulder!! i love it!*_


wow you carry around a lot! i love your cosmetics case, i have one in khaki/parchment. and i noticed you have TWO cellphone charms on your phone; im not the only one...yay! lol.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

schm said:


> _*This is what's inside of my Legacy Thompson Hobo in Ink
> 
> D&G sunglasses
> Coach zip-around wallet
> Coach planner
> Coach wristlet (with pens and stuff inside)
> Coach cosmetics case
> -lip glosses, D&G light blue perfume, hand lotion, floss, compact, propel water
> flavoring (yum!), tissues, mascara, eyeliner, hair elastics & bobby pins, whitestips, a
> swiss army knife, and impeach-mints
> A hat (it was snowy today!)
> iPod
> Camera
> Cell phone
> Coach mini-skinny w/ car & house keys
> Three Cups of Tea by David Oliver Relin (Great book, highly recommended!)
> Smart Water
> a Cliff Bar
> 
> i also had my shoes in there this morning to go to work. seriously, this bag fits so much and it doesn't feel heavy at all on my shoulder!! i love it!*_



 You have the bag Im lusting for!!! Its on my Christmas list Im glad to see all the stuff that can fit in it!! My purse tends to get quite full.


----------



## Bag Fetish

in inside my caoch but coach inside my LV bag D


----------



## ranskimmie

Bag Fetish said:


> in inside my caoch but coach inside my LV bag D


 
Yay!! you got your wallet!! Do you love it!?


----------



## bootsky

I love this thread as well. I love seeing everyone's bags and how they use them. I just bought the holiday patchwork lunch tote and I am trying to figure out how I am going to use all that space. LOL.


----------



## Bag Fetish

ranskimmie said:


> Yay!! you got your wallet!! Do you love it!?



 YEP, I have it stuffed already


----------



## missaudrie

i LOVE this thread and thought it was time i contributed to it!
i used my medium black carly today...
whats inside:
legacy fold over wristlet used as a wallet to hold cards, cash, recepits, etc.
signature multistripe mini skinny filled with loose change
4gb ipod nano, car &house keys, abused sidekick missing a silver side piece
and my large signature stripe beauty case containing:
-VS Love Spell lotion, VS Love Spell perfume
-my FAVORITE mascara EVER, CG Lash Blast
-cheap NYC eyeliner till i have a chance to pick up Revlon Color Stay
-nail clippers, conair mirror/brush compact, and lip butter (lipgloss)


----------



## glamgal2

Just like so many of you, I carry the essentials and everything is in its place!
I rarely have to look when I reach inside to get something I need.
Closing my eyes now--lets see...
Wallet, keys, phone, Ipod, comb, and cosmetics clutch.
Hey my clutch is organized too!  My essentials..
(All mini - I just love tiny things that I can carry everywhere--without bogging down my handbag.)
mascarra, lipgloss, hair gelly --new mini just came out, eyeliner and color.
Oh yes, there is even a small zipper bag for all those ATM and DEBIT receipts!
Photos to come--although its like exposing your underwear drawer!
Darla


----------



## Bag Fetish

check out all the blue items there... 





Kansashalo said:


> Here is what's in my bag as of today:


----------



## Bag Fetish

Aniron.ak said:


> This is what is in my COACH....
> 
> 
> AND wipes BECAUSE my husband has already Spilled coffe/Coke/DrPepper on my PURSE!!! I need it for emergencies!!



 How has your hubby managed this ?


----------



## Bag Fetish

ranskimmie said:


> Heres my Schtufff


 this bag is on my wish list....  


 

 

 I shouldnt come to this thread its a bad influence.


----------



## Kimmi

^^That bag is so cool looking, I love the keyfobs with it.  Very nice!


----------



## ranskimmie

Here is my brand new Coach khaki/lilac carryall and all of my junkola!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Awesome! are you not worried about your brass script charm scratching your bag?


----------



## ranskimmie

Bag Fetish said:


> Awesome! are you not worried about your brass script charm scratching your bag?


 
Nah, I've used lots of my charms like that with no problemos.


----------



## Bag Fetish

awesome...


----------



## vitza

ranskimmie-- i am utterly in LOVE with your new carryall; those are the prettiest colors I've seen at coach in a looong time-great buy!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Bag Fetish said:


> check out all the blue items there...


 
Hey - what can I say...I like my stuff to match!   LOL


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ Lol


----------



## LAltiero85

I LOVE your Carryall, kimmie.....sooo pretty!


----------



## farmerswife

ranskimmie-I love the colors you coose. For the last few years I have always had Black Bags, I am looking at colors now! How bright, cheerful and pretty.


----------



## farmerswife

Finally got around to posting.


----------



## farmerswife

OK, not sure what happen to those pictures. Let me try again.


----------



## RinSohma

Here's my stuff


----------



## LAltiero85

Wow^^ Gorgeous bag, but I already told you that.  And hey, we have the same Chocolate Cherry phone!


----------



## vitza

cool stuff, RinSohma! i love all your little accessories!


----------



## bnjj

I always read this thread but don't think I've ever posted the contents of my bag:

Wallet, makeup case, wristlet, cell phone, gum, Jon Bon Jovi cheque book, business card case, mini skinny, keys, office key and access card, hand lotion, dental floss, lipglosses, pen and Tide Pen.


----------



## Fearnotsomuch

Rin... OMG THAT BAG IS GORGEOUS!


----------



## LAltiero85

bnjj said:


> I always read this thread but don't think I've ever posted the contents of my bag:
> 
> Wallet, makeup case, wristlet, cell phone, gum, Jon Bon Jovi cheque book, business card case, mini skinny, keys, office key and access card, hand lotion, dental floss, lipglosses, pen and Tide Pen.


OMG, that's AWESOME!  A Bon Jovi check book??? AWESOME!  And we all have our tide-to-go pens....lol.


----------



## superstar

kimmie I want your carryall, I love it.


----------



## Kimmi

Rin...I love the way all your things match your bag    and I just love that tote.  It is sooo pretty!


----------



## CoachaholicCC

I'm a light carrier compared to most. I only carry a Coach wallet, gum and lipstick. I change my Coach purse almost daily so carrying too much would be a pain to transfer!


----------



## candac3mari3

ahhh!!! I want this wallet!!!!!



RinSohma said:


> Here's my stuff


----------



## kabaker

Well I have a khaki mini sig and white leather duffle...currently in it I have:
-Vera Bradley wallet
-pink digital camera
-30GB Video Ipod
-random receipts
-ink pen
-tampons
-lip balm
-cell phone

In my Carly top handle pouch:
-Vera Bradley wallet
-work name badge
-cell phone
-loose change


----------



## kabaker

Finally figured out how to attach photos...was pretty sure my mac had out smarted me.


----------



## missaudrie

kabaker@bsu.edu said:


> Finally figured out how to attach photos...was pretty sure my mac had out smarted me.


love the carly pouch, i just might have to get one!


----------



## Charstar

Ok, Today I hit the outlet and my husband actual found me a cute pouch he brought it to me, so the first photo is of todays buys and the next two are what of what inside my newest purse the Gold patchwork pouch,  I determined to use it often even thou I know it is way smaller than I have used in a long time. I have filled her up and taken photos, so her she is, and I left out a small pill container I put in the inside pocket and i put my keys in my pocket  so those will clip on the outside of the bag when not in use.




1. Gold Patchwork 2. Chelsea in Sand w/ long staps 3. Gold Signature Lux Wristlet. 4 Star Key fob




Peek-a-boo




Contents: Checkbook, Lipstick: Coach, Star Keyfob, Cellphone, pencil, pen, brush, Wristlet, with girl product and  all my cc and store cards, I also keep the lip products in the wristlet as well, and a skinny mini that holds my ID and loose change and folded up cash $$.  I usually carry lots more and much bigger bags. This is the first bag in over a year that didn't have my purse organizer.


----------



## jenniferelaine

Charstar said:


> Ok, Today I hit the outlet and my husband actual found me a cute pouch he brought it to me, so the first photo is of todays buys and the next two are what of what inside my newest purse the Gold patchwork pouch, I determined to use it often even thou I know it is way smaller than I have used in a long time. I have filled her up and taken photos, so her she is, and I left out a small pill container I put in the inside pocket and i put my keys in my pocket so those will clip on the outside of the bag when not in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Gold Patchwork 2. Chelsea in Sand w/ long staps 3. Gold Signature Lux Wristlet. 4 Star Key fob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peek-a-boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents: Checkbook, Lipstick: Coach, Star Keyfob, Cellphone, pencil, pen, brush, Wristlet, with girl product and all my cc and store cards, I also keep the lip products in the wristlet as well, and a skinny mini that holds my ID and loose change and folded up cash $$. I usually carry lots more and much bigger bags. This is the first bag in over a year that didn't have my purse organizer.


 
Thats awesome that you were able to get all of that in that pouch!


----------



## kabaker

Your gold patchwork is so pretty!


----------



## bnjj

That pouch is very pretty.  I doubt even half of the stuff I pack around would fit in one but it sure is pretty.


----------



## Kansashalo

Your hubby did good Charstar!


----------



## shopaholic81

i'll take a pic later. i'm at work right now. 

i've been carrying my large black carly sig lately. 

in it, i have: 

- chanel glossimer lipgloss 
- smashbox lipgloss
- coach black mini sig skinny
- pink motorola razr
- LV multicolor pochette
- january issue of instyle
- keycard for work


----------



## Charstar

bnjj said:


> That pouch is very pretty.  I doubt even half of the stuff I pack around would fit in one but it sure is pretty.



Thanks all... Its fun, but it is really odd using this. I love looking at it thou.  I may let my girls use this bag for special occations.
Your right though, my Wine Med. Bleecker Duffle has the other half of the items I usually carry 

Things missing that I usually carry: 
My Soho Checkbook Wallet:: It alone takes up lots of space
My Purse Organizer with light
More Girl Products 
My Coach Business Card holder (I just put a few in my skinny mini)
+ all the things in that other bag..  Oh and Gum!


----------



## Couture Dreams

Hi I'm new to the forum..






The picture doesn't do my Carly justice.. but I just carry my necessities.


----------



## superstar

^^Welcome! great bag.


----------



## staciesg26

Hi everyone!! love seeing all your bags and accessories!!!

In my new Whiskey Ali....

Marc By Marc Jacobs softy zip clutch in mouse grey
Lesportsac cosmetic pouch with various lip glosses, compact, etc
Hello Kitty note pad
Hello Kitty hair brush
Tissues
mints, cough drops, gum
sunglasses from Target
keys with Coach apple key ring
Iphone and bluetooth headset (for talking and driving!)
I think that is it!


----------



## sherrymg

in my *NEW (sooo happy!) signature stripe swingpack i carry:

 mini skinny as wallet
 keys
 sunglasses
 phone
 various lipglosses (i LOvE lipglosses - usually have more on me)
 sansa clip mp3 & coin purse as protective bag


----------



## ilovecoach09

i have a very small coach purse, but a bigger one is my future. i got the BLE SiG SM FLAP!!!!!!!!!
i also got a Hampton SIG Mini Skinny
& the sig flower charm. 
I NEED MORE COACH!!!!!!!!!!!!
i'm already obsessed. even thought my collection is tiny!


----------



## ilovecoach09

i love coach


----------



## handbag*girl

I can't post pics right now but I carry quite a bit and all my accessories are LV.
I on;y have one set of accessories and would love to buy a second set of Coach ones this spring.

I carry:
Slim envelope wallet
Change purse
Small Levenger Notebook
Cosmetic case
Iphone (in case)
Pen and Pencil in a Levenger Case
Puzzle Book
Mini Skinny w/ keys attached


----------



## ilovecoach09

your dogs are so adorable! i love beagles. my parents have 4 at their house. they are the sweetest little things!


----------



## Odette

iPod in a Paul Frank case, Bleecker mini wallet, cosmetic bag, Coach sunglasses, vitamins, and my cell phone (not pictured)


----------



## divajess

I love this thread!  I am always surfing the "What's in my bag?" community on Flickr...there is something intriguing to me about what people carry with them every day.

The contents of my new Hamptons carryall...






MAC Studio Fix, C.O. Bigelow lip gloss and Stila lip gloss
Windows Mobile PDA phone
8GB red iPod nano
Sunnies picked up from a street vendor on my honeymoon (Las Vegas was a LOT brighter and hotter in March than I had anticipated!!)
Coach Hamptons leather signature mini skinny containing ID, cards and gift cards
Coach signature stripe wristlet containing my Bluetooth headset, hair ties, Dayquil, lip balm and my cute little red multi-tool! (Can you tell I like red?)


----------



## Kimmi

^^Very pretty bag   I love that Hamptons mini skini.


----------



## Kimmi

sherrymg said:


> in my *NEW (sooo happy!) signature stripe swingpack i carry:
> 
> mini skinny as wallet
> keys
> sunglasses
> phone
> various lipglosses (i LOvE lipglosses - usually have more on me)
> sansa clip mp3 & coin purse as protective bag


Don't you love the swingpack! BTW love the lipglosses too...I have like 5 lipglosses in my bag and I always think  I need to buy another one


----------



## abitzberger

Okay so I figured it was time for me to post my pictures! I have been admiring all of the lovely bags so it is only fair. 
In my medium pink heritage stripe tote I have: 
a legacy clutch that I am currently using as a wallet
a coach pink pebbled leather wristlet with my lipgloss and powder
my sprint HTC mogul PDA cell phone
my keys with a coach teal heart locket and coach black sig picture frame
lotion
brush
my sophia sunglasses
black leather check book 
and a coach signature leather travle frame that I have my ID and credit cards in


----------



## ilovecoach09

i love the mini skinny in gold!


----------



## sherrymg

thank you!  i LOVE it too! i found it at the outlet for only $16!


----------



## kabaker

Thats a great buy sherrymg! I would love to get a wallet to match my khaki/white mini sig duffle....but alas I have to pay tuition.


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## Bag Fetish

Sorry is this the small or large?





tlloveshim said:


> Here's my Chelsea hobo
> 
> 
> 
> with my Hayden-Harnett pouch, HH coin purse, Marc Jacobs sunglasses/case, Fossil wallet (hoping to replace it with a mini skinny for Christmas!!!), cell phone and Rogue Escape pod (in front). I also have my keys on a silver trigger key fob and have the T charm and moon charm! My pouch has my checkbook and pens, coin purse has Tylenol, Airborne, nail clippers and lip balm. The Pod has my change in it!


----------



## ilovecoach09

sherrymg said:


> thank you!  i LOVE it too! i found it at the outlet for only $16!




omg! i wish there were outlet stores closer to me!


----------



## Latn10

Black gallery patent tote
Coach vail sunglasses
Guess wallet
Louis Vuitton makeup bag
Bath & Body Works white cherry blossom lotion &
lip conditioner 
30G ipod
LG chocolate phone
5 gum
Bare Escentuals lipgloss color: gazebo
name tag
:okay:


----------



## ilovecoach09

http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh261/vickymetal/DSC00036.jpg

i don't know how to post pictures here...
& my sony ericsson takes crappy pics. ugh
sorry.


----------



## Indigowaters

Yay! More pics. I love how neat and minimal everything is. Wish I could be that way, lol. 


Latn10 said:


> Black gallery patent tote
> Coach vail sunglasses
> Guess wallet
> Louis Vuitton makeup bag
> Bath & Body Works white cherry blossom lotion &
> lip conditioner
> 30G ipod
> LG chocolate phone
> 5 gum
> Bare Escentuals lipgloss color: gazebo
> name tag
> :okay:


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is this a large ? thank you.





Couture Dreams said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture doesn't do my Carly justice.. but I just carry my necessities.


----------



## Bag Fetish

What lv makeup case is this.. I like the size?





Latn10 said:


> Black gallery patent tote
> Coach vail sunglasses
> Guess wallet
> Louis Vuitton makeup bag
> Bath & Body Works white cherry blossom lotion &
> lip conditioner
> 30G ipod
> LG chocolate phone
> 5 gum
> Bare Escentuals lipgloss color: gazebo
> name tag
> :okay:


----------



## Latn10

Its actually a lv pochette purse clutch bag but just took the straps off and use it as my makeup bag, its a perfect size, and im happy to say its clean inside for carrying makeup, all thats in it is 2 lip glosses, a tube of mascara, blush, and eyelash curler


----------



## LAltiero85

How do you guys all keep your stuff so tidy?  And even your pics are neat...lol.  Here's my mess....in my new baby! 

In my bag:

*VB makeup bag
        -tons of lipgloss
        -pens
        -blush
        -mascara
        -hand cream
*D&B Wallet (or wristlet turned wallet)
*leopard print gloves
*keys
*Givenchy "Very Irresistible"
*phone
*brush
*gum


----------



## sherrymg

ilovecoach09 said:


> http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh261/vickymetal/DSC00036.jpg
> 
> i don't know how to post pictures here...
> & my sony ericsson takes crappy pics. ugh
> sorry.


 

ooh -- did you see that we have the same lip gloss?


----------



## sherrymg

Latn10 said:


> Black gallery patent tote
> Coach vail sunglasses
> Guess wallet
> Louis Vuitton makeup bag
> Bath & Body Works white cherry blossom lotion &
> lip conditioner
> 30G ipod
> LG chocolate phone
> 5 gum
> Bare Escentuals lipgloss color: gazebo
> name tag
> :okay:


 
  hey -- thats a huge bag - you can stuff more in there can't ya?


----------



## ilovecoach09

sherrymg said:


> ooh -- did you see that we have the same lip gloss?


wow! we do! that's how we roll!


----------



## bearonica

Here's my stuff in my new leather Violet Hamptons hobo:


----------



## lunatwinkle

^^beautiful coordinating accessories! i love your embossed stuff!  is the lanyard off your cell phone from coach? i think it is, but i can't quite tell.


----------



## bearonica

lunatwinkle said:


> ^^beautiful coordinating accessories! i love your embossed stuff!  is the lanyard off your cell phone from coach? i think it is, but i can't quite tell.


 

Yup! My lilac butterfly cell lanyard is Coach too!   The lilac color matches my phone AND the bag LOL!!  I LOVE the embossed accessories - wish Coach would make them in every color!


----------



## divajess

Oooooh I love your embossed wristlet, bearonica!  I was so disappointed that I couldn't track it down in red to match my mini-skinny.  The embossed wallet is also sooo adorable, I covet it.


----------



## ilovecoach09

bearonica said:


> Here's my stuff in my new leather Violet Hamptons hobo:


gorgeous!


----------



## CoachnDooney

Hi! 
I'm new to this forum, and I just wanted to say that I think It's wonderful to find so many people who are as obsessed with purses as I am. I live near a Coach outlet and I purchased a big black book tote with patent leather trim that I have had my eye on for months. I'm a graduate student so it was a big purchase for me, but I can fit everything in here...my lap top, books, everything a girl could possibly need! I love it! I think it's holding up really nicely, and still looks brand new with daily use.
I think it was a good investment.
Has anyone tested the new perfume yet? It's really wonderful! I have been using a sample for awhile, and have received compliments wherever I go.
Take care!
H


----------



## blackbutterfly

so yeah, sidekick 3s suck for photos.

i'm using my brown sig carly w/the 'k' charm.  inside is...
--coach sunnies (jenni's)
--B&BW Chocolate Amber Body cream
--red moleskine weekly planner 
--st. john makeup bag
--cell phone
--chanel wallet
--medium purseket (polka dot)
   p1 eye glass cleaner
   p2 lotion (b&bw freshwater cucumber)
   p3 coach pen case
   p4 slim card case
   p5 lv key holder & lv pocket card holder
   p6 hubby's key, mango lip gloss & extra spearmint gum


----------



## luvmysheps22

blackbutterfly said:


> so yeah, sidekick 3s suck for photos.
> 
> i'm using my brown sig carly w/the 'k' charm. inside is...
> --coach sunnies (jenni's)
> --B&BW Chocolate Amber Body cream
> --red moleskine weekly planner
> --st. john makeup bag
> --cell phone
> --chanel wallet
> --medium purseket (polka dot)
> p1 eye glass cleaner
> p2 lotion (b&bw freshwater cucumber)
> p3 coach pen case
> p4 slim card case
> p5 lv key holder & lv pocket card holder
> p6 hubby's key, mango lip gloss & extra spearmint gum


 

That purseket is really neat, where did u get urs?


----------



## blackbutterfly

luvmysheps22 said:


> That purseket is really neat, where did u get urs?


on ebay! the seller is great, and she always has a good stock of all the sizes in.


----------



## sherrymg

here's what i have in my Bleecker signature small zip hobo:




 patent leather wristlet in teal 
 mini skinny  - gold lurex 
 2008 planner
 sansa clip w/ coin purse carrier
 tissues
 bath & body sensual amber body spray
 pen
 house keys
 car keys w/ brighton baby keyfob
 hair clip
 cell phone

and in the my patent leather wristlet:





 mascara
 girl products
 lip gloss
 chapstick
 lens cleaner, for my sunglasses


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## ranskimmie

My siggy ali and all its goodies!


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ thats a cute card holder...


----------



## ranskimmie

Bag Fetish said:


> ^^ thats a cute card holder...


Thanks my MIL got it for me for Christmas.  Its cool cause the other side has an i.d. window zip and bill compartment!


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ so cool!


----------



## Love LV

Ergo Black Signature (actually held a LOT more then I thought it could!)

-Coach Bleeker Signature Wristlet (stuffed full of stuff....)
-Coach Mini Sig Wallet
-LV Small Agenda
-Video Ipod
-Sephora Pop Up Brush (Pink Ribbon)
-Motorola Krzr
-Coach Key Chain mini purse pouch
-Dior Pressed Powder
-YSL Lip Gloss
-Crabtree & Evelyn Handcream
-Smith's Rosebud Salve
-Excel Mints
-Tylenol (a must!)
-Tempo (Pocket Kleenex)


----------



## Pradadiva4life

I love this thread! It is so cool to see what's in other peoples bags!!!!!! I'll take a picture of mine and post soon!


----------



## wendie

Im switching to my Carly tomorrow, but this is what I have been carrying around for about a month:

Holiday Patchwork Pouch:

1. Camera (but I had to take a pic of the stuff in my purse!!!   lol)
2. Phone
3. BABW Vanilla Lavendar Hand Cream
4. TBS Lip Balm (Mango)
5. Mini Picfolio from CM with Pictures of my daughter (just turned 1)
6. Mini Skinny


----------



## prof ash

Here is my current baby! 

Fall 07 Patchwork Gallery Tote w/ matching wristlet, containing:

-Coach wallet that matches one of my other bags
-wristlet holding lots of giftcards from Christmas, important papers 
-Spanish/English dictionary (I'm a Spanish & an English major... nerd alert, have to have my dictionary on me at all times)
-Chanel sunglasses from bf 
-keys w/ Coach heart keychain
-hairspray, comb, inhaler, covergirl compact mirror
-b&bw lotion, lipglosses & chapstick
-cell
-gloves

The inside pocket also has my stash of EVERYTHING for ANY possible situation... ibuprofen, band-aids, antibacterial hand sanitizer, napkins, tissues, tampons, tums, random makeup, hair ties, bobby pins... the list actually goes on.

Yayy so excited to share!  I usually have more stuff in there & am hoping this bag will serve as a good commuting back for my final semester of college. I don't want to have to put too many books in my baby!!!


----------



## luvmysheps22

blackbutterfly said:


> on ebay! the seller is great, and she always has a good stock of all the sizes in.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Indigowaters

Does anyone know what bag this is?





*L.M* said:


> This is a cute thread, here are the normal things in my bag on a daily basis. Except for the umbrella thats only for the winter!
> 
> ~Cell Phone
> ~Skinny Wallet
> ~Minni Skinny
> ~Cosmetic Bag
> ~Pepper Spray
> ~Cigarette Case
> ~Lighter
> ~House/Store Keys
> ~Keys to the Magnum
> ~Sunglasses/Case
> ~Sunglass Cleaner & Cloth
> ~Clinique Lip Plump Gloss in Peach
> ~Burts Bees Chapstick & Tin
> ~Nail File
> ~Umbrella


----------



## LAltiero85

Indigowaters said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is?


I dunno, but it's GORGEOUS!  Looks like a Hamptons of some type.  LOVE that python stripe!


----------



## ranskimmie

Indigowaters said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is?


 

Its the hamptons signature python striped carryall.


----------



## samikins

Inside my Whiskey Ali:


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^Gorgeous bag, samikins!!!


----------



## liss06

I love Big Bags but i really dont carry a lot of things...


----------



## LAltiero85

How gorgeous!!!!!!! I love your bag, liss06!!!! And all of it's contents!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## krispin41

Lots of stuff inside my black patent Ergo hobo!


----------



## gabz

Krispin, guess we have the same agenda!


----------



## Love LV

gabz said:


> Krispin, guess we have the same agenda!


 
Ditto!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ love the gloves.


----------



## krispin41

Love LV said:


> Ditto!!!



 Because we all have GREAT taste!


----------



## krispin41

Bag Fetish said:


> ^^ love the gloves.



 Thanks! That was my PCE Christmas present to myself!


----------



## Kimmi

I love all these pics, everyone's bags and "stuff" inside are soooo pretty!


----------



## candac3mari3

krispin41 said:


>



I absolutely LOVE that gum!!!! lol


----------



## cathi

love looking at the contents of everyones bags!!!


----------



## krispin41

candac3mari3 said:


> I absolutely LOVE that gum!!!! lol



LOL! I just got that gum and it is soooo yummy!

I should add I keep my iPod shuffle in the turquoise mini skinny and store cards and change in the Sig Stipe one...some  essentials in the wristlet (pencil, eraser, tide pen, etc) and make-up in the cosmetic bag.


----------



## iheartjuicy

Here's what's inside my Indigo patchwork demi! 


1. Hot pink iPod nano
2. Samsung cell phone [not sure what model]
3. Vera bradley notebook
4. 2 little lipglosses 
5. silver lurex mini skinny [w/ cash, gift cards, etc.] 
6. Polar white nintendo DS
7. video game instruction booklet 
8. video game. 
9. pink wristlet with my digital camera & batteries in it. 

[not pictured] 

French vanilla anti - bacterial handsoap from bath & body 
black sunglasses


----------



## dorcell

Here's my black ergo tote.


----------



## prof ash

^ I LOVE that yellow clutch; the color is gorgeous! Who makes it?? It is a good size for carrying makeup? Sooo cute!


----------



## TnC

I think you know what my favorite color is, and what my second love is (HK)...hehe. 

This is what I'm currently using.


----------



## Indigowaters

What bag is this? 


TnC said:


> I think you know what my favorite color is, and what my second love is (HK)...hehe.
> 
> This is what I'm currently using.


----------



## TnC

Indigowaters said:


> What bag is this?


 
It's the Heritage Stripe Demi in Khaki/Pink...Should be coming to stores next month.


----------



## piratesbooty

I am really starting to like the demi. Seems like you can fit quite a bit in there!


----------



## divajess

Here's what I'm carrying this month...












Coach Ergo tote in camel
6"x8" agenda in punch
Windows Mobile PDA phone
Tiny folding umbrella (so handy for random TX rainstorms!!)
Bath & Body Works makeup bag with all the essentials (makeup, hair ties, contact lens solution +case, lotion, cuticle balm)
Wristlet with USB drive, USB cord for phone, Bluetooth headset, multi-tool, lip balm
Wristlet with red 8GB iPod nano and headphones
Mini-skinny used as wallet
Sirius Starmate Replay radio receiver (I won't leave it in my car, my last one was stolen right before Xmas)
Prescription glasses (in Nine West case)
Coach sunglasses (burgundy Grace)
Home + car keys (with legacy stripe heart keyfob)
Book for work
Moleskine notebook
Gel pens
Work keys


----------



## luvbags3

black signature ali


----------



## LAltiero85

divajess said:


> Here's what I'm carrying this month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Ergo tote in camel
> 6"x8" agenda in punch
> Windows Mobile PDA phone
> Tiny folding umbrella (so handy for random TX rainstorms!!)
> Bath & Body Works makeup bag with all the essentials (makeup, hair ties, contact lens solution +case, lotion, cuticle balm)
> Wristlet with USB drive, USB cord for phone, Bluetooth headset, multi-tool, lip balm
> Wristlet with red 8GB iPod nano and headphones
> Mini-skinny used as wallet
> Sirius Starmate Replay radio receiver (I won't leave it in my car, my last one was stolen right before Xmas)
> Prescription glasses (in Nine West case)
> Coach sunglasses (burgundy Grace)
> Home + car keys (with legacy stripe heart keyfob)
> Book for work
> Moleskine notebook
> Gel pens
> Work keys


 
Such a gorgeous bag!!! I love it!!! The leather looks so yummy!  This is one of my fave colors for the ergo!


----------



## LAltiero85

TnC said:


> I think you know what my favorite color is, and what my second love is (HK)...hehe.
> 
> This is what I'm currently using.


LOVE this bag!  It's so cute!  It looks like you can fit a ton of stuff in there!!!


----------



## blackbutterfly

i haven't used my camel tote in so long...you may make me pull it out the dustbag and give her some love!!



divajess said:


> Here's what I'm carrying this month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Ergo tote in camel
> 6"x8" agenda in punch
> Windows Mobile PDA phone
> Tiny folding umbrella (so handy for random TX rainstorms!!)
> Bath & Body Works makeup bag with all the essentials (makeup, hair ties, contact lens solution +case, lotion, cuticle balm)
> Wristlet with USB drive, USB cord for phone, Bluetooth headset, multi-tool, lip balm
> Wristlet with red 8GB iPod nano and headphones
> Mini-skinny used as wallet
> Sirius Starmate Replay radio receiver (I won't leave it in my car, my last one was stolen right before Xmas)
> Prescription glasses (in Nine West case)
> Coach sunglasses (burgundy Grace)
> Home + car keys (with legacy stripe heart keyfob)
> Book for work
> Moleskine notebook
> Gel pens
> Work keys


----------



## divajess

LAltiero85 said:


> Such a gorgeous bag!!! I love it!!! The leather looks so yummy!  This is one of my fave colors for the ergo!



Thank you!  The leather is totally yummy.  I'm on week two of using her and she's already developing a totally gorgeous patina.  I swear, I could just sit and smell the leather all day long.


----------



## Bag Fetish

divajess said:


> Here's what I'm carrying this month...



 Its all this bags fault that i'm after this legacy lining....


----------



## Indigowaters

Love your stuffs. 


luvbags3 said:


> black signature ali


----------



## divalicioust

My signature gallery tote today holds:

My Blackberry
My chocolate bleeker wristlet (holds my lipgloss, powder and Bobbi Brown stick foundation)
My Legacy Signature Framed French Purse 
My Razr cellphone
My Hello Kitty mints
My car keys with Coach keychain
My house keys with Charmy Kitty and Coach heart key fob
My bootylicious bubble gum
My stila compact brush
My stila creme bouquet solid fragrance
My checkbook ( I need a Coach checkbook cover, lol)


----------



## LAltiero85

divalicioust said:


> My signature gallery tote today holds:
> 
> My Blackberry
> My chocolate bleeker wristlet (holds my lipgloss, powder and Bobbi Brown stick foundation)
> My Legacy Signature Framed French Purse
> My Razr cellphone
> My Hello Kitty mints
> My car keys with Coach keychain
> My house keys with Charmy Kitty and Coach heart key fob
> My bootylicious bubble gum
> My stila compact brush
> My stila creme bouquet solid fragrance
> My checkbook ( I need a Coach checkbook cover, lol)


 
Gooorgeous bag!!!!  And I LOVE the wallet too!


----------



## luvbags3

Indigowaters said:


> Love your stuffs.


 

thank you


----------



## Lisette

TnC said:


> I think you know what my favorite color is, and what my second love is (HK)...hehe.
> 
> This is what I'm currently using.


 

HOW DO I ORDER THIS BAG????!!!!!!!!
I LOVE IT


----------



## Bag Fetish

LAltiero85 said:


> Here's what's in my new love!!!



 what bag is this


----------



## Bag Fetish

alatrop said:


> My new FAVORITE baby (considering I only have 2 Coach bags, I guess this isn't really anything big)!  Chocolate Signature Stripe Tote!
> 
> (I apologize if the pictures are huge!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag!  My next baby will probably be an Ergo Tote (leather!!!) unless I fall for the Bleecker bags...


 Is this actually this bag ?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Has anyone mentioned this thread is ENABLING!


----------



## Bag Fetish

ranskimmie said:


> Heres my Schtufff


 is this the optic ?


----------



## LAltiero85

Bag Fetish said:


> what bag is this


It's a sig. duffle. (not a bleecker duffle...not sure of the exact name)   I used it w/ the zipper facing outward.  I actually bought it back in August, it ended up being to small for me, so I sold it on ebay last weekend.  I don't have her anymore....


----------



## ranskimmie

Bag Fetish said:


> is this the optic ?


----------



## margaritaxmix

Bag Fetish said:


> Has anyone mentioned this thread is ENABLING!


I completely agree.


----------



## newcoachlover

Everyone's bag(s) looks so CUTE!!! I'm lovin all the accessories. Now after looking at everyone else's, I should share mine...off to take some pics.


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ thank you.


----------



## Bag Fetish

LAltiero85 said:


> It's a sig. duffle. (not a bleecker duffle...not sure of the exact name)   I used it w/ the zipper facing outward.  I actually bought it back in August, it ended up being to small for me, so I sold it on ebay last weekend.  I don't have her anymore....



thank you,


----------



## newcoachlover

I'm new here...so here's what's inside my only bag...my Carly. I really need to get some accessories. I wanted the bottom of my bag to be a little sturdier so I used that purple piece and it fits perfectly. It actually came from a Victoria Secret gift bag I got for Christmas.







Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ this is going to be my birthday gift to myself.. NEW from the store hand picked!

BTW beautiful color.


----------



## LAltiero85

newcoachlover said:


> I'm new here...so here's what's inside my only bag...my Carly. I really need to get some accessories. I wanted the bottom of my bag to be a little sturdier so I used that purple piece and it fits perfectly. It actually came from a Victoria Secret gift bag I got for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
OMG!!!!! Soooo pretty!!!!! I love the red lining too!!!!!! That color is TDF!!!!


----------



## newcoachlover

^^I really like the color too, I'm glad they did it. I wish they had some accessories in this color too though.


----------



## alatrop

Bag Fetish said:


> Is this actually this bag ?



Yeah, that's it!


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^Thank you dear!


----------



## Bag Fetish

divajess said:


> Here's what I'm carrying this month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home + car keys (with legacy stripe heart keyfob)



 How much is the key fob ?


----------



## Lisette

TnC said:


> It's the Heritage Stripe Demi in Khaki/Pink...Should be coming to stores next month.


 

PLEASE PLEASE TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET THIS BAG!  HOW MUCH IS IT!!!


----------



## TnC

Lisette said:


> PLEASE PLEASE TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET THIS BAG! HOW MUCH IS IT!!!


 
you have to order it. but check with your local store because they might have it in already. it's $198 but i got it during PCE and got it for $148. The style # is 11562. Good luck!


----------



## newcoachlover

Everthing looks so organized...love the legacy stripe.



divajess said:


> Here's what I'm carrying this month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Ergo tote in camel
> 6"x8" agenda in punch
> Windows Mobile PDA phone
> Tiny folding umbrella (so handy for random TX rainstorms!!)
> Bath & Body Works makeup bag with all the essentials (makeup, hair ties, contact lens solution +case, lotion, cuticle balm)
> Wristlet with USB drive, USB cord for phone, Bluetooth headset, multi-tool, lip balm
> Wristlet with red 8GB iPod nano and headphones
> Mini-skinny used as wallet
> Sirius Starmate Replay radio receiver (I won't leave it in my car, my last one was stolen right before Xmas)
> Prescription glasses (in Nine West case)
> Coach sunglasses (burgundy Grace)
> Home + car keys (with legacy stripe heart keyfob)
> Book for work
> Moleskine notebook
> Gel pens
> Work keys


----------



## newcoachlover

Again...lovin the legacy stripe. I can't wait till they make a bag I really like w/ this lining.



luvbags3 said:


> black signature ali


----------



## Mommyville

Bag Fetish said:


> what bag is this


I have this bag in the medium size in chocolate signature.  It's style 10403 for medium and 10402 for small and it's called the 2006 signature duffle.  Here's a pic of mine:




*and w/ Coach red patent pic keycharm:*




*GREAT bag and holds all my stuff and then some!!!!*


----------



## divajess

Bag Fetish said:


> How much is the key fob ?



Well it's not in stores anymore, or the outlet...I got mine on eBay.  I think it originally retailed for $38 or $48?  Not sure.  I just saw it on someone's bag or keys on here and knew I HAD to have it.  I'm glad you share my love of the Legacy stripe!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Well i think that is what happened to me so I've been off to find one,.


----------



## dorcell

ash14vwb said:


> ^ I LOVE that yellow clutch; the color is gorgeous! Who makes it?? It is a good size for carrying makeup? Sooo cute!


 
ash14vwb, this clutch is by LuLu. Yes, it can hold a ton of makeup. It has pockets on the inside with cute yellow polka dot fabric. I found it at Ross back in August.  It was on clearance for about three bucks


----------



## impulsebuyer

Coach Sunglass case w/Sunglasses
Coach Bleeker Wallet (Checkbook style)
Coach Change purse
IPhone
Heaband
Key Fob
Instructions to my Election Judge Training Course tonight at 6pm


----------



## Indigowaters

I wanna see some more :coolpics:


----------



## krispin41

TnC said:


> It's the Heritage Stripe Demi in Khaki/Pink...Should be coming to stores next month.


 It's adorable!


----------



## knuttybar

There are so many great threads...I can't keep track of which ones I post what to!  Sorry if you guys have seen my stuff before, but here is my Christmas present (the khaki/gold one) with all the stuff I currently have inside:





As you can see, I use 2 wristlets instead of a wallet...I cannot live without them and will probably never use a wallet again!  The glasses inside the case are also a Christmas present and they are the Peony in Black.


----------



## TejasMama

knuttybar said:


> There are so many great threads...I can't keep track of which ones I post what to! Sorry if you guys have seen my stuff before, but here is my Christmas present (the khaki/gold one) with all the stuff I currently have inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I use 2 wristlets instead of a wallet...I cannot live without them and will probably never use a wallet again! The glasses inside the case are also a Christmas present and they are the Peony in Black.


 
I love the idea of using wristlets instead of a wallet!  I bet it makes things a lot lighter, but how do you handle carrying cash?


----------



## alatrop

TejasMama said:


> I love the idea of using wristlets instead of a wallet!  I bet it makes things a lot lighter, but how do you handle carrying cash?



I also use wristlets instead of a wallet and I hate carrying cash/coins in the same one as my cards.






I use the wristlet for cards/receipts, and the Tattersall pouch for cash and coins.  I hope that helps!


----------



## Blue_Star

I only need to carry very little.


----------



## Kenia

Blue Star- that was my very first coach purse (mine was the black sig.) It was the one that started it all!!!


BTW- what color lipglass is that? It is beautiful. Is that "Oh baby"?


----------



## ranskimmie

My brandnew Madeline has lots of goodies!


----------



## Mommyville

ranskimmie said:


> My brandnew Madeline has lots of goodies!


----------



## LAltiero85

ranskimmie said:


> My brandnew Madeline has lots of goodies!


Sooooo pretty


----------



## girlwithstyle82




----------



## girlwithstyle82

divajess said:


> Here's what I'm carrying this month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Ergo tote in camel
> 6"x8" agenda in punch
> Windows Mobile PDA phone
> Tiny folding umbrella (so handy for random TX rainstorms!!)
> Bath & Body Works makeup bag with all the essentials (makeup, hair ties, contact lens solution +case, lotion, cuticle balm)
> Wristlet with USB drive, USB cord for phone, Bluetooth headset, multi-tool, lip balm
> Wristlet with red 8GB iPod nano and headphones
> Mini-skinny used as wallet
> Sirius Starmate Replay radio receiver (I won't leave it in my car, my last one was stolen right before Xmas)
> Prescription glasses (in Nine West case)
> Coach sunglasses (burgundy Grace)
> Home + car keys (with legacy stripe heart keyfob)
> Book for work
> Moleskine notebook
> Gel pens
> Work keys



Your bag is hott! I love it. I was hoping to get one in white for the summer. Do they still make this bag??


----------



## LAltiero85

girlwithstyle82 said:


>


Gorgeous bag!!!!!!


----------



## divalicioust

ranskimmie said:


> My brandnew Madeline has lots of goodies!


 
I love your bag and all the pink "goodies" inside, very nice! ​


----------



## Blue_Star

Kenia said:


> Blue Star- that was my very first coach purse (mine was the black sig.) It was the one that started it all!!!
> 
> 
> BTW- what color lipglass is that? It is beautiful. Is that "Oh baby"?




That was my first Coach purse too. The lipglass is plushglass, in wet, wild, wonderful, it's a sheer shade of brown. It just looks like a dark color in the picture.


----------



## Kenia

ooh ok thank you for replying so fast. I went to look in my caboodle and I have that one, I dont know why but I think the lip plush seems so much better then the lipglass, it feels better too!! 


And Im glad to hear were first bag twins!


----------



## wvukat

new here and while I think only pics could do it justice, here goes: (by the way this thread is most fun!)

(I have the black leather carly with the "K" charm)

_Vera Bradley makeup bag with all the essentials_
_checkbook (not designer but the proceeds go to support breast cancer research)_
_Coach black french-style wallet (the perfect size to fit in all my Coach purses)_
_Coach tattersall coin purse_
_MAC lipgloss_
_gum_
_mirror_
_business card case (hot pink of course, nothing too serious)_
_pen_
_digital voice recorder (for working pretty much anywhere)_
_covergirl wetslicks lip gloss in raspberry splash (tastes good, cheap so if you lose it you won't be too upset, and is just the perfect hint of color)_
_and last but not least, cell phone and keys_


----------



## cocogirl07

ranskimmie said:


> My brandnew Madeline has lots of goodies!


 

I love this bag The color is perfect for February


----------



## divajess

girlwithstyle82 said:


> Your bag is hott! I love it. I was hoping to get one in white for the summer. Do they still make this bag??



Thank you!!  This is the Ergo large tote...the Ergo is a very popular style (especially around here)...I don't know that they make this exact bag in white, but I got mine at the outlet less than a month ago.  I believe there is a white pebbled leather Ergo coming out this spring that you might check out.  I don't know if it's the tote or not.


----------



## seattleista

the large white ergo totes with the belt are in the outlets now. slightly different. here's a pic.


----------



## fluffy614

I saw those in the outlet last week.  The pictures don't do that bag justice!  Two left the store while I was there.  I ended up doing a charge hold on one and now I have to go back and pick it up.  It's a beautiful bag!


----------



## girlwithstyle82

coachbear said:


> the large white ergo totes with the belt are in the outlets now. slightly different. here's a pic.



ooooh i def need to hit the outlets. that bag is HOT!


----------



## divajess

Oooh I love the belted Ergos.  Really, I just love Ergos.


----------



## stacmck

ranskimmie said:


> My brandnew Madeline has lots of goodies!


Kimmie, I love it - even your gum is pink!


----------



## ranskimmie

stacmck said:


> Kimmie, I love it - even your gum is pink!


Awww thanks stacmck! Your right I didnt even notice that lol!


----------



## Kimmi

Ranskimmie...your bag and all your things are so pretty!  I really love your glasses, they are fabulous!


----------



## dingelicalsmile

ranskimmie said:


> Here is my brand new Coach khaki/lilac carryall and all of my junkola!





ahhhh! your bag is sooo pretty! that's the one i want right nowww! congratulations on your new bag!


----------



## dingelicalsmile

TnC said:


> I think you know what my favorite color is, and what my second love is (HK)...hehe.
> 
> This is what I'm currently using.






i love the color!


----------



## divalicioust

I'm so addicted to my Signature Gallery tote, today I'm carrying:

Aveda Hand Lotion
Hello Kitty Mirror w/Swarovski crystals
Pink Sony Ericcson cellphone/walkman
Tissues
Bleeker Chocolate Wristlet
Legacy French Coin Purse Wallet
Stila Makeup Planner
Car Keys w/ Coach Letters Keyfob
Blackberry
House keys w/Charmy Kitty and Coach Heart Charm
Hello Kitty mints
Extra gum

Can you tell I love Hello Kitty?


----------



## Caramel_QT

Thank you for posting this. I came into this thread looking exactly for a pic like this!!! This really helps! Your bag is gorgeous and so organized!!!



divajess said:


> Here's what I'm carrying this month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Ergo tote in camel
> 6"x8" agenda in punch
> Windows Mobile PDA phone
> Tiny folding umbrella (so handy for random TX rainstorms!!)
> Bath & Body Works makeup bag with all the essentials (makeup, hair ties, contact lens solution +case, lotion, cuticle balm)
> Wristlet with USB drive, USB cord for phone, Bluetooth headset, multi-tool, lip balm
> Wristlet with red 8GB iPod nano and headphones
> Mini-skinny used as wallet
> Sirius Starmate Replay radio receiver (I won't leave it in my car, my last one was stolen right before Xmas)
> Prescription glasses (in Nine West case)
> Coach sunglasses (burgundy Grace)
> Home + car keys (with legacy stripe heart keyfob)
> Book for work
> Moleskine notebook
> Gel pens
> Work keys


----------



## Bag Fetish

what is the model of this bag ? thanks 
Is this the size [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10 (L) x 9 1/2 (H) x 5 (W)[/FONT]



Caramel_QT said:


> Thank you for posting this. I came into this thread looking exactly for a pic like this!!! This really helps! Your bag is gorgeous and so organized!!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

divalicioust said:


> I'm so addicted to my Signature Gallery tote, today I'm carrying:
> 
> Aveda Hand Lotion
> Hello Kitty Mirror w/Swarovski crystals
> Pink Sony Ericcson cellphone/walkman
> Tissues
> Bleeker Chocolate Wristlet
> Legacy French Coin Purse Wallet
> Stila Makeup Planner
> Car Keys w/ Coach Letters Keyfob
> Blackberry
> House keys w/Charmy Kitty and Coach Heart Charm
> Hello Kitty mints
> Extra gum
> 
> Can you tell I love Hello Kitty?


 divalicioust i love your Hello Kitty mirror. I love Hello Kitty and Coach too.


----------



## SweetStar067

random, I also have a hello kitty addiction, so if you don't mind me asking, where are those mints from??


----------



## Pursefreak25

This is whats in my purse i didnt carry a Coach bag today but this what was in my bag today.

I love cherries so i have a cherry makeup bag
bath&body works lotion 
victoria secret body mist
Betsey Johnson wallet
Coach coin purse
Hello Kitty notepad and pen
mp4 player
Marc Jacobs wristlet
keys
planner
gum
Motorola razor phone


----------



## Kimmi

I just LOVE that Hello Kitty mirror!!  It is so cute!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Mommyville said:


> I have this bag in the medium size in chocolate signature.  It's style 10403 for medium and 10402 for small and it's called the 2006 signature duffle.  Here's a pic of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and w/ Coach red patent pic keycharm:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GREAT bag and holds all my stuff and then some!!!!*


 does this bag hold a fair bit, same as med /large carly ?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Now this is the size bag I need. does this come in leather non patent... ?Do you have issues with the turnlock?


krispin41 said:


> Lots of stuff inside my black patent Ergo hobo!


----------



## LAltiero85

ranskimmie said:


> My brandnew Madeline has lots of goodies!


THis bag is GORGEOUS!!!! I love how all of your stuff is pink!!!!! hehe!  Awesome!


----------



## divalicioust

Pursefreak25 said:


> divalicioust i love your Hello Kitty mirror. I love Hello Kitty and Coach too.


 
Thanks, another HK fan, I won it on EBAY and I absolutely love it, it's so cute and girly and unique, the seller has one more up there this week.  YEAH! ​


----------



## divalicioust

SweetStar067 said:


> random, I also have a hello kitty addiction, so if you don't mind me asking, where are those mints from??



I bought them at the ARCLIGHT retail store at ArcLight Cinemas.  It's an upscale movie chain in Los Angeles that has a movie theater, cafe/bar and retail store.​


----------



## jayhawkgirl

My Carly is Full!!! 











Crammed in there, I have.....

Heritage Stripe Beauty Case
Samantha Sunnies & Case
Khaki and Gold Checkbook Wallet
Khaki and Red Planner
Embossed Photo Book (YES, I'm STILL carrying around wedding Pix!)
Crimson Wristlet to carry my camera
Lotion
Gum
37 ramdom cents
2 pens
Keys with Frog Key Fob 
Cell Phone
2 Laffy Taffy and 2 Starburst

It's now time to clean out that thing!! Anyone want 2 Laffy Taffy???


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ amazing.


----------



## Pradadiva4life

What size is your Khaki/pink beauty case? Does it hold alot?
Great Pics!





jayhawkgirl said:


> My Carly is Full!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crammed in there, I have.....
> 
> Heritage Stripe Beauty Case
> Samantha Sunnies & Case
> Khaki and Gold Checkbook Wallet
> Khaki and Red Planner
> Embossed Photo Book (YES, I'm STILL carrying around wedding Pix!)
> Crimson Wristlet to carry my camera
> Lotion
> Gum
> 37 ramdom cents
> 2 pens
> Keys with Frog Key Fob
> Cell Phone
> 2 Laffy Taffy and 2 Starburst
> 
> It's now time to clean out that thing!! Anyone want 2 Laffy Taffy???


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ New COACH HERITAGE STRIPE LARGE BEAUTY CAS                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

                                                        Price:                                                         *$98*                                                                            Style No:                                                         *40923*


----------



## divalicioust

Kimmi said:


> I just LOVE that Hello Kitty mirror!! It is so cute!


 
Thank u!


----------



## jayhawkgirl

It holds quite a bit. I have a mini hairspray, a powder compact, a purse-size of coach perfume and a TON of lip glosses in there.


----------



## divalicioust

SweetStar067 said:


> random, I also have a hello kitty addiction, so if you don't mind me asking, where are those mints from??


 
I was on EBAY this morning and guess what I found...

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-HELLO-KITTY...ryZ39568QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## alatrop

I'm switching out of this bag today (due to yucky conditions) but I figured i'd post what fits!






I can fit more in here, this is just what I normally have.


----------



## Pursefreak25

Jayhawkgirl- that beauty case is next on my list for Feb. It is sooo cute. Thanks divalicioust for the heads up on the HK mirror.


----------



## divalicioust

alatrop said:


> I'm switching out of this bag today (due to yucky conditions) but I figured i'd post what fits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can fit more in here, this is just what I normally have.



Wow, you've got a lot of stuff in there!
Did you get the HK mints from Bed Bath & Beyond? ​


----------



## divalicioust

Pursefreak25 said:


> Jayhawkgirl- that beauty case is next on my list for Feb. It is sooo cute. Thanks divalicioust for the heads up on the HK mirror.


 
You're very welcome! ​


----------



## LAltiero85

alatrop said:


> I'm switching out of this bag today (due to yucky conditions) but I figured i'd post what fits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can fit more in here, this is just what I normally have.


Gooooorgeous bag!!!! I love it!


----------



## alatrop

divalicioust said:


> Wow, you've got a lot of stuff in there!
> Did you get the HK mints from Bed Bath & Beyond? ​



Yup, but it was actually sour cherry candy that I didn't like...now I use it to hold my cough drops.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

I carried my Marc Jacobs small Multi-Pocket handbag today and it contained:
Tusk wallet
Coach gold wristlet which contained, 3 lipsticks, carmax, listerine and mac blotting powder
Coach embossed C red leather mini skinny: cards I don't want in my wallet, safe deposit box keys and all those little plastic cards for the grocery store, etc.
Gucci card holder:  For my gift cards (about 9 of them)
LV Monogram Vernis Agenda in Pomme D'Amour (I absolutely love that color red!)
Comb
Flash Drive
Mints
Toothpicks
Hand lotion
Keys for work
Advil (never leave home without it!)
Cell Phone
Prada eyeglasses
Coupons for clothing stores
Black Flower Purse Holder (you can hang your purse off the table so it doesn't have to sit on the floor in a restaurant - daughter got it for me for Christmas and I love it!) 

I think tomorrow I'll switch to my whiskey Andrea satchel.


----------



## SweetStar067

divalicioust said:


> I was on EBAY this morning and guess what I found...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-HELLO-KITTY...ryZ39568QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

YES!Thank you!


----------



## Pradadiva4life

Wonderful Looking Bag!!!!



alatrop said:


> I'm switching out of this bag today (due to yucky conditions) but I figured i'd post what fits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can fit more in here, this is just what I normally have.


----------



## candac3mari3

a few posts up^^^ you cheated, it's whats in your COACH bag!!


----------



## alatrop

Pradadiva4life said:


> Wonderful Looking Bag!!!!



Thank you!  I absolutely LOVE it, but it got dirty slush on the leather the other day and even though it wiped off just fine...i'm just not comfortable using it until the weather warms up and it's not as yucky.

It's back to my large Carly for me!


----------



## Pradadiva4life

I'm carrying the large black sig Carly right now!! It's holds alot and I love it!!!! I'll have to post pic.



alatrop said:


> Thank you! I absolutely LOVE it, but it got dirty slush on the leather the other day and even though it wiped off just fine...i'm just not comfortable using it until the weather warms up and it's not as yucky.
> 
> It's back to my large Carly for me!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

candac3mari3 said:


> a few posts up^^^ you cheated, it's whats in your COACH bag!!


 
Sorry, (guess you're talking about me).  You're right, I should have just listed the stuff in my bag.  It's all in my Coach Legacy today!


----------



## alatrop

Crazy for Bags said:


> Sorry, (guess you're talking about me).  You're right, I should have just listed the stuff in my bag.  It's all in my Coach Legacy today!



Aw, it's no big deal!


----------



## divajess

Crazy for Bags said:


> Sorry, (guess you're talking about me).  You're right, I should have just listed the stuff in my bag.  It's all in my Coach Legacy today!



No complaints from me, I got to drool over your Marc Jacobs bag!  mmmmmmm


----------



## candac3mari3

Crazy for Bags said:


> Sorry, (guess you're talking about me).  You're right, I should have just listed the stuff in my bag.  It's all in my Coach Legacy today!



lol no biggie, i was just making a joke!!


----------



## sagranch

Here's whats in my new heritage tote!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ no pic's ..


----------



## sagranch

Here they are again..sorry, I think I accidentally deleted them!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ what a beauty!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Thanks you guys.  I am so glad I found tPF, love being here.
Here's what's in my COACH (haha) Legacy Shoulder Bag.  I can't believe how much stuff fits!


----------



## LAltiero85

sagranch said:


> Here they are again..sorry, I think I accidentally deleted them!!


I LOVE LOVE LOVE that Heritage White tote!!!!!


----------



## Pradadiva4life

Love that wallet!



sagranch said:


> Here they are again..sorry, I think I accidentally deleted them!!


----------



## Danielle T

Have I told you that this 06 legacy shoulder bag is my all time favorite? 


Crazy for Bags said:


> Thanks you guys.  I am so glad I found tPF, love being here.
> Here's what's in my COACH (haha) Legacy Shoulder Bag.  I can't believe how much stuff fits!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

I love it too.  It's such a great bag.  I like the 2 pockets better than the 07 version with one pocket.  Now I'm trying to decide between the 06 legacy in black or the belted ergo hobo in black.  I can't decide!?


----------



## Danielle T

heheh that's easy.. 06 black legacy!!! 
let me tell ya.. if I could, I would buy all of the 06 legacy shoulder bags in every possible color


Crazy for Bags said:


> I love it too.  It's such a great bag.  I like the 2 pockets better than the 07 version with one pocket.  Now I'm trying to decide between the 06 legacy in black or the belted ergo hobo in black.  I can't decide!?


----------



## divajess

I LOVE your Legacy Shoulder Bag!!  I am stalking eBay to find one in Whiskey for a good price.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Thanks!  I'm going to get a black one too!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Danielle T said:


> heheh that's easy.. 06 black legacy!!!
> let me tell ya.. if I could, I would buy all of the 06 legacy shoulder bags in every possible color


Yeah, you did say it was your favorite!  I think I'm going to go with the black legacy.  It is such a great bag.  If I may ask, do you happen to have a legacy Mandy?  I was wondering how big it is compared to the shoulder bag and if it's real heavy?


----------



## divajess

I haven't been feeling well due to some semi-scary health problems that cropped up late last week, but I'm trying to make an effort to feel more human again, which actually involves getting out of the PJ pants and out of the house for some short errands!  So I decided to switch out my bags in the process.  I have been carrying my black leather Hamptons hobo for the past couple of weeks, so I thought I'd bust out my Hamptons carryall and give her a spin...

Here she is wearing my lovely new flower charm (my gift to myself for my birthday!!)...I am SO happy I got it, it is so cute and I think it brightens up any bag.





Here's a peek at what's inside...she holds a SURPRISING amount of stuff!





And here's all the contents:





Punch 6x8 turnlock agenda
Sig. stripe wristlet with various little things (flash drive, multi-tool, headset, etc.)
Soho red leather wristlet (used as cosmetic case)
Grace sunglasses
iPod nano
Hamptons signature leather mini-skinny (used as wallet)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sorry you're having issues, I can totally relate. Glad to see you are getting out some it really helps.

This is a cute bag, love the colors you put with it.





divajess said:


> I haven't been feeling well due to some semi-scary health problems that cropped up late last week, but I'm trying to make an effort to feel more human again, which actually involves getting out of the PJ pants and out of the house for some short errands!  So I decided to switch out my bags in the process.  I have been carrying my black leather Hamptons hobo for the past couple of weeks, so I thought I'd bust out my Hamptons carryall and give her a spin...
> 
> Here she is wearing my lovely new flower charm (my gift to myself for my birthday!!)...I am SO happy I got it, it is so cute and I think it brightens up any bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a peek at what's inside...she holds a SURPRISING amount of stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's all the contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punch 6x8 turnlock agenda
> Sig. stripe wristlet with various little things (flash drive, multi-tool, headset, etc.)
> Soho red leather wristlet (used as cosmetic case)
> Grace sunglasses
> iPod nano
> Hamptons signature leather mini-skinny (used as wallet)


----------



## jenniferelaine

divajess said:


> I haven't been feeling well due to some semi-scary health problems that cropped up late last week, but I'm trying to make an effort to feel more human again, which actually involves getting out of the PJ pants and out of the house for some short errands! So I decided to switch out my bags in the process. I have been carrying my black leather Hamptons hobo for the past couple of weeks, so I thought I'd bust out my Hamptons carryall and give her a spin...
> 
> Here she is wearing my lovely new flower charm (my gift to myself for my birthday!!)...I am SO happy I got it, it is so cute and I think it brightens up any bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a peek at what's inside...she holds a SURPRISING amount of stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's all the contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punch 6x8 turnlock agenda
> Sig. stripe wristlet with various little things (flash drive, multi-tool, headset, etc.)
> Soho red leather wristlet (used as cosmetic case)
> Grace sunglasses
> iPod nano
> Hamptons signature leather mini-skinny (used as wallet)


 
HOpe you feel better.  Love the red embossed mini-skinny!


----------



## TejasMama

divajess said:


> I haven't been feeling well due to some semi-scary health problems that cropped up late last week, but I'm trying to make an effort to feel more human again, which actually involves getting out of the PJ pants and out of the house for some short errands! So I decided to switch out my bags in the process. I have been carrying my black leather Hamptons hobo for the past couple of weeks, so I thought I'd bust out my Hamptons carryall and give her a spin...
> 
> Here she is wearing my lovely new flower charm (my gift to myself for my birthday!!)...I am SO happy I got it, it is so cute and I think it brightens up any bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a peek at what's inside...she holds a SURPRISING amount of stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's all the contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punch 6x8 turnlock agenda
> Sig. stripe wristlet with various little things (flash drive, multi-tool, headset, etc.)
> Soho red leather wristlet (used as cosmetic case)
> Grace sunglasses
> iPod nano
> Hamptons signature leather mini-skinny (used as wallet)


 
Wow!  I sure hope you get to feeling better soon!  

Your bag is gorgeous..I love that tote has a 'real zipper.'  How do you like your agenda? I really wanted one but couldn't make it fit how I work.  It's so gorgeous, though...I almost bought it anyway!


----------



## divajess

Awww thanks girls!  I am slowly but surely getting some energy back, I think.

TejasMama, I totally LOVE my agenda.  I really enjoy using it--the Coach inserts have quite a lot of room to write, and the gorgeous leather just makes it so much fun to carry around!  I have tried for years to get away from the paper agenda at all and just use my PDA phone and computer, but I've never made the jump completely.  I've gone back to the way I used to work (Paper agenda for everything, digital calendar for the important dates/deadlines) and it is great!


----------



## Sialia

divajess said:


> I haven't been feeling well due to some semi-scary health problems that cropped up late last week, but I'm trying to make an effort to feel more human again, which actually involves getting out of the PJ pants and out of the house for some short errands! So I decided to switch out my bags in the process. I have been carrying my black leather Hamptons hobo for the past couple of weeks, so I thought I'd bust out my Hamptons carryall and give her a spin...
> 
> Here she is wearing my lovely new flower charm (my gift to myself for my birthday!!)...I am SO happy I got it, it is so cute and I think it brightens up any bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a peek at what's inside...she holds a SURPRISING amount of stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's all the contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punch 6x8 turnlock agenda
> Sig. stripe wristlet with various little things (flash drive, multi-tool, headset, etc.)
> Soho red leather wristlet (used as cosmetic case)
> Grace sunglasses
> iPod nano
> Hamptons signature leather mini-skinny (used as wallet)


 
So gorgeous!!!!  I love all the red, especially (my favourite colour).

I hope you're feeling better soon.

Edited to add:  Oops, just saw your post above mine.  Glad to hear your feeling a bit better, divajess!


----------



## uscgirl

*divajess-Hope you get to feeling better soon.  We must have a lot in common, I have all of the same accessories that you do and I really love the punch planner.http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies/thmbup.gif*


----------



## Bag Fetish

Gold Signature tote


----------



## Kimmi

I hope you are doing better soon Divajess .   Btw, I adore your punch planner.


----------



## Caramel_QT

Divajess: what a classy bag! You have superb taste!


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

Bag Fetish said:


> Gold Signature tote



I love the strawberry charm on that tote! I also like your green throw pillows!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Fashionista_Gal said:


> I love the strawberry charm on that tote! I also like your green throw pillows!



 Thank you.
 My throw pillows were part of my christmas gift..  I have bigger ones on the love seat  
Isnt the strawberry  just the cutest


----------



## fieldsinspring

divajess said:


> I haven't been feeling well due to some semi-scary health problems that cropped up late last week, but I'm trying to make an effort to feel more human again, which actually involves getting out of the PJ pants and out of the house for some short errands!  So I decided to switch out my bags in the process.  I have been carrying my black leather Hamptons hobo for the past couple of weeks, so I thought I'd bust out my Hamptons carryall and give her a spin...
> 
> Here she is wearing my lovely new flower charm (my gift to myself for my birthday!!)...I am SO happy I got it, it is so cute and I think it brightens up any bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a peek at what's inside...she holds a SURPRISING amount of stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's all the contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punch 6x8 turnlock agenda
> Sig. stripe wristlet with various little things (flash drive, multi-tool, headset, etc.)
> Soho red leather wristlet (used as cosmetic case)
> Grace sunglasses
> iPod nano
> Hamptons signature leather mini-skinny (used as wallet)



Jess I hope you get feeling better hon! 
I love the bag, and the charm looks soo cute on it!


----------



## jenniebutterfly

My Whiskey Ali.  She holds a ton, and there is still room.


----------



## divajess

Thank you so much for all your well-wishes, girls!  The good news is that I am feeling quite a bit better, so all the good vibes must have worked!


----------



## jen6292

I carry so many different things. It all depends on the purse that I carry..so usually I carry my satchel with 2 wallets, lotion(Galtier), phone, house keys, and kids stuff(diapers, wipes, snack). I love the size!!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

jenniebutterfly said:


> My Whiskey Ali. She holds a ton, and there is still room.


Jenny I have the same Coach coin purse color and all and the same cell phone color and all.


----------



## LAltiero85

Here's what's in my Madeline

-wallet
-cosmo case
-phone 
-iPod
-planner
-compact
-various lipglosses
-sunnies
-keys
-gloves
-gum
-perfume
-pens

And pics.....


----------



## gabz

ur DB wallet si so cute!


----------



## biggestbaglover

LAltiero85 said:


> Here's what's in my Madeline
> 
> -wallet
> -cosmo case
> -phone
> -iPod
> -planner
> -compact
> -various lipglosses
> -sunnies
> -keys
> -gloves
> -gum
> -perfume
> -pens
> 
> And pics.....




LA!! Is that "Touch of Pink" perfume by Lacoste? It's my new favorite!


----------



## LAltiero85

gabz said:


> ur DB wallet si so cute!


Thanks!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

biggestbaglover said:


> LA!! Is that "Touch of Pink" perfume by Lacoste? It's my new favorite!


No it's actually Givenchy "Simply Irresistible"  It's great, I love it!  I'll have to try the Lacoste though....I'd like to see what that's like!


----------



## divajess

I love your Madeline LA!!


----------



## LAltiero85

divajess said:


> I love your Madeline LA!!


Thanks, Jess!  I love your Hamptons Carryall!  I drool over it everytime I visit this thread...lol!


----------



## biggestbaglover

LAltiero85 said:


> No it's actually Givenchy "Simply Irresistible"  It's great, I love it!  I'll have to try the Lacoste though....I'd like to see what that's like!



Really?? Wow! The bottles are IDENTICAL!


----------



## divajess

LAltiero85 said:


> Thanks, Jess!  I love your Hamptons Carryall!  I drool over it everytime I visit this thread...lol!



Awww, thanks!  LOL It's like they're bag cousins!!


----------



## Peaches23

Here's whats in my Medium Chocolate Carly

-cell phone
-beauty rush lip gloss in cupquake
-chocolate studded signature wristlet
-hand cream

LOL I don't put too much stuff in my purses


----------



## LAltiero85

divajess said:


> Awww, thanks! LOL It's like they're bag cousins!!


lol...I know!!!!


----------



## photogurl




----------



## Indigowaters

Nice pic! Nice stuff!


photogurl said:


>


----------



## photogurl

thank you


----------



## missaudrie

photogurl said:


>


i love your wristlet...i want one!


----------



## LAltiero85

Photogurl, I LOVE your bag!  ANd I LOVE your pink striped wristlet!!!


----------



## photogurl

LAltiero85 said:


> Photogurl, I LOVE your bag!  ANd I LOVE your pink striped wristlet!!!



thanks  your madeline is adorable!


----------



## lunatwinkle

photogurl said:


>



What makeup is that from BareEscentuals? I use BE too, but I've not seen that before.

I love your camera! What model is that? I love how everything you have is so pink!


----------



## photogurl

It's the mini eye quad kit. I got it off the website in the brown tones. When i went to the Bare Escentuals store i saw they had it with greens and purples and pinks and i was so excited. The sales girl came up and asked me if anyone had helped me yet and I said no, and she said well you don't look like you want help and she walked away. That made me feel so horrible that I just walked out of the store so I didn't get it   Luckily I got the wristlet from the Coach store before that so my day was still good.  I am still in shock that she was soooo rude.

Anyways, the camera is a fuji finepix Z5. I love pink, thank you!


----------



## brutalangel

photogurl said:


> It's the mini eye quad kit. I got it off the website in the brown tones. When i went to the Bare Escentuals store i saw they had it with greens and purples and pinks and i was so excited. The sales girl came up and asked me if anyone had helped me yet and I said no, and she said well you don't look like you want help and she walked away. That made me feel so horrible that I just walked out of the store so I didn't get it   Luckily I got the wristlet from the Coach store before that so my day was still good.  I am still in shock that she was soooo rude.
> 
> Anyways, the camera is a fuji finepix Z5. I love pink, thank you!



Ugh - thats horrible that she said that to you. She obviously had a bad day too....I had a flash back to full house.  The tv show with the Olsen's ....."HOW RUDE"


----------



## purseaddicted

Love your bag! We have the same camera!! Gotta love pink!




photogurl said:


>


----------



## Pursefreak25

Love the pink stripe wristlet Photogurl and we have the same cell phone i love hotpink.


----------



## MsAmie

I've been "afraid" to post my pics of the inside of my purse in this thread because almost all of you seem to be much more organized inside your bags than I am. I usually just stuff everything into my bags with absoutely no organization whatsoever!


----------



## luvmysheps22

MsAmie said:


> I've been "afraid" to post my pics of the inside of my purse in this thread because almost all of you seem to be much more organized inside your bags than I am. I usually just stuff everything into my bags with absoutely no organization whatsoever!


 

LOL, i have a feeling a lot of other peoples purses are a mess too. I'm sure they spruce them up for the picture! You should do it, I wanna see what you have


----------



## divalicioust

In my denim satchel today...

Hello Kitty makeup bag 
Hello Kitty mirror
Bootylicious gum
Extra gum
Hello Kitty Cinnamon candy
Hello Kitty Checkbook
Legacy Signature French Framed Purse
Juicy Couture sunglasses
Stila creme bouquet solid fragrance
Keys
Sony Ericcson Pink Walkman Cellphone

Can you tell I'm a little HK obsessed??


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ you sure do like hello kitty LOL 
How are you enjoying your denim bag ?


----------



## divalicioust

Bag Fetish said:


> ^^ you sure do like hello kitty LOL
> How are you enjoying your denim bag ?


 
I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it, definitely one of my best purchases, it's my weekend bag.  Yeah, I'm a little HK obsessed. ​


----------



## CoachGirl12

I really don't have too much stuff in my new XL satchel yet... its building though... haha... I keep finding more and more things whenever I get a bigger bag though... I just have my wallet, my cell phone and receipts on one side, then on the other side I got my large cosmetic bag with a bunch of makeup (sorry didn't have time to lay it all out) and ipod on the other side...


----------



## Bag Fetish

glad you love it!





divalicioust said:


> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it, definitely one of my best purchases, it's my weekend bag.  Yeah, I'm a little HK obsessed. ​


----------



## Pursefreak25

I got the green Heritage tote (medium) inside:

Holiday patch wristlet
Heritage green mini skinny
Betsey Johnson wallet
white earrings
work badge
Hello Kitty notepad 
purple pen 
keys
cell phone( used to take this pic)
makeup bag
bath & body works lotion
lip chap
m3 player
checkbook
planner
sucker from V-Day
bills


----------



## Bag Fetish

Optic Chelsea
This bag has LOADS of room...


----------



## MsAmie

divalicioust said:


> Yeah, I'm a little HK obsessed. ​


 I love Hello Kitty too! I have an entire collection of HK phone charm and my make up bag is the cutest littele HK bag.


----------



## LAltiero85

Bag Fetish said:


> Optic Chelsea
> This bag has LOADS of room...


Your bag is so pretty!  I gotta say I LOVE LOVE LOVE your wallet!!! It's gorgeous!


----------



## donald

Bag Fetish said:


> Optic Chelsea
> This bag has LOADS of room...



i love your turtle keyfob!  your lesportsac pouch looks pretty too--what pattern is that?


----------



## Pursefreak25

MsAmie said:


> I love Hello Kitty too! I have an entire collection of HK phone charm and my make up bag is the cutest littele HK bag.


 Im a huge HK fan too I just orderes some stuff online. I can't to get it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

donald said:


> i love your turtle keyfob!  your lesportsac pouch looks pretty too--what pattern is that?



 I love my turtle too, right now he's my  FAV! Should the lesportsac have a name?


----------



## Bag Fetish

LAltiero85 said:


> Your bag is so pretty!  I gotta say I LOVE LOVE LOVE your wallet!!! It's gorgeous!



 Thank you, its an Isabella F.


----------



## _LifeIsGood_

let's see, Gum, ipod, giant swiss army knife, cell, a billion things of lipstick/gloss a tube of clinique mascara and a tube of cheap clear mascara, a mirror, dooney and bourke coin purse with money and some pirate romance novel that I found on the ground with a post-it that said "take me" on the front. That's it. It's not nearly as nice as your stuff, but I like my bag.


----------



## divadivine682

I just bought myself the medium gold/khaki carly about a week and a half ago and she is the prettiest thing! Perfect size and to compliment her i bought the multi-metallic hearts fob to attach to the side and all I can say is: BEAUTIFUL! I know you guys would appreciate it so as soon as I can figure out how to post pics, I will!


----------



## divadivine682

In my pretty gold/khaki medium carly I have my:
-coach wallet with gold crystals on it (i got it in an outlet about 2 years ago...i looove it!)
-coach purple metallic mini pouch
-coach pink signature wave framed wristlet (a personal fave of mine)
-coach solid perfume
-cell
-ipod touch
-purell of course
-curell lotion (the best hand lotion ever!)
-pen
-vera wang rollerball perfume (i have 3 diff ones- this one is truly pink)
-keys with my yankees/derek jeter key thing. I looove the yankees! (my third love after my son and my carly!)
-mirror/hairbrush
-oil blotting papers
-lip gloss and chapstick

I am looking for the red lips coach fob to hang on my bag and ebay really doesnt have any and I cant find any online . Anyone know where to find any?


----------



## newcoachlover

Everyone's bags looks so cute and organized!!


----------



## wcofer28

Inside my new red patent Ergo tote, I have:

*Bleecker capacity wristlet (British Tan)
*Teal patent wristlet
*D&B checkbook 
*Coach Sadie sunglasses in hard case
*ziploc baggie of coupons LOL......need a Coach coupon organizer!
*in the slip pockets, my pink Razr and raspberry lurex mini skinny
*zipper pocket has my keyring with all my store bonus cards
*Front pocket currently has a pile of tissues--I have strep and a sinus infection, ugh!!


----------



## LAltiero85

wcofer28 said:


> Inside my new red patent Ergo tote, I have:
> 
> *Bleecker capacity wristlet (British Tan)
> *Teal patent wristlet
> *D&B checkbook
> *Coach Sadie sunglasses in hard case
> *ziploc baggie of coupons LOL......need a Coach coupon organizer!
> *in the slip pockets, my pink Razr and raspberry lurex mini skinny
> *zipper pocket has my keyring with all my store bonus cards
> *Front pocket currently has a pile of tissues--I have strep and a sinus infection, ugh!!


 Your bag is HOT!!!!! And So is everything in it!!!!


----------



## babyjoeysmomma

lotsa stufffff in my carly.... here ya go girlies!


----------



## babyjoeysmomma

I did originally rotate the images on photobucket- i dunno why they aren't showing the right way..... sorry bout that!


----------



## missaudrie

babyjoeysmomma said:


> lotsa stufffff in my carly.... here ya go girlies!


pretty wallet! and i am sooo wanting a large carly..ahh! yours is gorgeous, the legacy scarf looks great tied on it.


----------



## divadivine682

Yay! I finally figured out how to put the pics on here!!  Here is my pretty medium gold/khaki carly....


----------



## erisdoe

I have this bag in the red color:
http://www.coach.com/assets/product_images/drilldown1/11500_d1.jpg

It is my favorite bag right now. Inside:
A pink leather Coach Planner
Coach compact umbrella in tomato
Coach black zip pouch (holds a pen, some quarters)
A red leather Dooney wallet
A hair brush
A new iPod classic 80 (my valentine present from my honey)
Reading glasses
Sun glasses
I had a make up bag in it, a cheap one with some powder and lipstick, but I seem to have lost it somewhere. A *great* excuse to buy a new makeup bag.


----------



## lorenzo94580

Soho Multi capacity wristlet (41504) in pink with the following contents:

LV pochette cles
Mac Studio fix
Mac lip gloss
cell phone
checkbook
pen


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ awesome... perfect for an afternoon out


----------



## LAltiero85

divadivine682 said:


> Yay! I finally figured out how to put the pics on here!!  Here is my pretty medium gold/khaki carly....


Gorgeous bag!  Isn't it great?  All of your stuff is super pretty too!  Love your wallet!


----------



## LAltiero85

lorenzo94580 said:


> Soho Multi capacity wristlet (41504) in pink with the following contents:
> 
> LV pochette cles
> Mac Studio fix
> Mac lip gloss
> cell phone
> checkbook
> pen


Oh I LOVE this wristet!  It's such a nice size!  So pretty too!


----------



## Kansashalo

Great pics ladies!   I love peaking into everyone's beautiful Coach bag.


----------



## divadivine682

LAltiero85 said:


> Gorgeous bag! Isn't it great? All of your stuff is super pretty too! Love your wallet!


 


Thank you so much! I love that wallet, it is completely gold on the inside which i call my 'bling'age! No matter what bag I use it seems to really work with it. And I noticed you have a weight loss ticker at the bottom of your response...lots of luck with it, it truly is so rewarding. I lost 40 lbs since may 07 (nine months and still going) and find myself giving myself rewards in the form of coach products!! Keep it up girl!


----------



## New2Coach

divadivine682 said:


> Thank you so much! I love that wallet, it is completely gold on the inside which i call my 'bling'age! No matter what bag I use it seems to really work with it. And I noticed you have a weight loss ticker at the bottom of your response...lots of luck with it, it truly is so rewarding. I lost 40 lbs since may 07 (nine months and still going) and find myself giving myself rewards in the form of coach products!! Keep it up girl!


 

I love the wallet too! If you don't mind could you tell me what style # it is. I need one like that. Thanks
Congrats on the weight loss-both of you. You need to let me how you are doing it. Lossing weight is one of the hardest things to do. That and a Coach ban!


----------



## divadivine682

Unfortuantely Im not sure what the style number is but I got it about 2 years ago in an outlet (and they had a matching bag which I am kicking myself for not buying!!! grrr) but i am adding some more pics if that helps--maybe you could check out ebay. And about the weight loss, i had to make some major changes in my food choices (i.e. wheat bread instead of white, almonds for a snack instead of chips etc.....) and i started to take walks everyday which led me to running and now I try to run at least 3 days a week at the gym . It is such hard work but once you get started it is so motivating. But sooo expensive!! Even my feet lost weight!! haha! All new clothes...and bags to match!  Its pretty bad when you walk into the coach store and the girls that work there call your son by his first name!


----------



## LAltiero85

divadivine682 said:


> Thank you so much! I love that wallet, it is completely gold on the inside which i call my 'bling'age! No matter what bag I use it seems to really work with it. And I noticed you have a weight loss ticker at the bottom of your response...lots of luck with it, it truly is so rewarding. I lost 40 lbs since may 07 (nine months and still going) and find myself giving myself rewards in the form of coach products!! Keep it up girl!


Thanks! I really could use the support right now!  I just can't wait to have my old body back!  I miss the cute clothes!


----------



## divadivine682

Good luck with it because it really is ssoooo rewarding! When it comes to weight loss, everyone could use a little cheerleading section! Keep me posted and let me know if you need a little 'cheerleading'...just be prepared to need a whole new wardrobe  lol


----------



## LAltiero85

divadivine682 said:


> Good luck with it because it really is ssoooo rewarding! When it comes to weight loss, everyone could use a little cheerleading section! Keep me posted and let me know if you need a little 'cheerleading'...*just be prepared to need a whole new wardrobe*  lol


THAT is what I am soooooo looking forward too!  thanks again for your sweet post!


----------



## jenniferelaine

divadivine682 said:


> Unfortuantely Im not sure what the style number is but I got it about 2 years ago in an outlet (and they had a matching bag which I am kicking myself for not buying!!! grrr) but i am adding some more pics if that helps--maybe you could check out ebay. And about the weight loss, i had to make some major changes in my food choices (i.e. wheat bread instead of white, almonds for a snack instead of chips etc.....) and i started to take walks everyday which led me to running and now I try to run at least 3 days a week at the gym . It is such hard work but once you get started it is so motivating. But sooo expensive!! Even my feet lost weight!! haha! All new clothes...and bags to match!  Its pretty bad when you walk into the coach store and the girls that work there call your son by his first name!


 
I also love that wallet & remember looking at it & the matching demi flap in the boutique.  Wish I had it too!!!

Here are the *style #s* from my fall 05 catalog:

*Studded Mini Wallet 6A01*
*Studded Wristlet 2344*
*Studded Large Hobo 8A28*
*Studded Flap Satchel 8A31*
*Demi Flap 8A29* 


All of these items were in that family; the flap bag came in a color they call "blue"; in the catalog to me, it looks more green.


----------



## Pursefreak25

divadivine682 said:


> Yay! I finally figured out how to put the pics on here!!  Here is my pretty medium gold/khaki carly....


divadivine- i have that metallic mini skinny and your patchwork wrislet i have a demi just like that.


----------



## divalicioust

divadivine682 said:


> Yay! I finally figured out how to put the pics on here!!  Here is my pretty medium gold/khaki carly....


 
Very nice, what's the style # for your wallet?​


----------



## divadivine682

Pursefreak25 said:


> divadivine- i have that metallic mini skinny and your patchwork wrislet i have a demi just like that.


 
Do you have any pics of your demi that looks like my wristlet? That has got to be so gorgeous!!!


----------



## divadivine682

divalicioust said:


> Very nice, what's the style # for your wallet?​


 
Hi, im not sure what the style number is for that wallet but a few posts ago Jenniferelaine said it was 6A01 from the 05 catalog (which makes sense cuz its probably been that long since I got it). I really love it soo much--especially the gold interior! I just really wish i had gotten the matching bag at the same time :s.


----------



## divadivine682

Jenniferelaine was right! i just searched online with that style number for that wallet and it is 6A01 and there was one on ebay express--much newer than mine!! And some matching bags! yay...i may have to look into that!


----------



## jenniferelaine

The studded bags & accessories were in the boutiques in 05 & then they sent everything to the outlets.  So between people selling their used stuff & the stuff from the outlets, hopefully you guys will be able to get some of the pieces from ebay.  I always LOVED the demi flap but it was just a little too small for me, whereas the large flap was too big.


----------



## biggestbaglover

I just bought the matching wristlet to that studded wallet at my outlet. It was $23!!! My best friend bought the small hobo and it was......$59!!!! Check your outlets ladies. I almost got the large hobo but a lady in front of me snatched the last one. I was hoping she would put it back but she bought it! It was only $90!!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

divadivine682 said:


> Do you have any pics of your demi that looks like my wristlet? That has got to be so gorgeous!!!


I dont but i will take pics tomorrow and post them. It is goregous I bought it like 4 yrs ago at Saks 5th Ave. I just had to have it.


----------



## impulsebuyer

Currently I'm carrying the black leather hampton's carryall and in it I have my bleeker checkbook wallet, my bleeker capacity wristlet, my Coach glasses are fashionably hanging off the side, my Iphone is tucked away in the cell phone pocket and I have one hair clip for later in the day when I get tired of it falling in my face.


----------



## Pursefreak25

divadivine682 said:


> Do you have any pics of your demi that looks like my wristlet? That has got to be so gorgeous!!!


Here are the pics of my demi thats like your wristlet.


----------



## Jkm

divalicioust said:


> Wow, you've got a lot of stuff in there!
> 
> 
> Did you get the HK mints from Bed Bath & Beyond? ​


 
what is the name of this bag? i love it! 

aww it didn't post the pic?
looked like a hamptons carry all w/a lilac stripe in the middle? whats the exact name/color? TY~


----------



## Jkm

alatrop said:


> I'm switching out of this bag today (due to yucky conditions) but I figured i'd post what fits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can fit more in here, this is just what I normally have.


 

what is this bag called? And what do tehy call teh color? i want one!!!


----------



## divadivine682

Pursefreak25 said:


> Here are the pics of my demi thats like your wristlet.


 
OMG!! I love it! That color is just too pretty! I wish they would come out with another pattern like that, they need to get creative and come out with something funky like that again!  Really a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Jkm

G]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Not too exciting inside my bag. Im in need of accessories!


----------



## Jkm

1. fugly no name wallet 
2.mini skinny (stuffed w/coins)
3. J wallet (insurance cards etc)
4 pink travel brush
5 cell 
6 gum
7 D&B cosmetic case (hand sanitizer, soft lips chapstick, lipstick, eyeliner
8 bath and body works cherry blossom hand lotion

I bought the mini skinny on ebay BEFORE i knew about TPF. Feel free to give me your input on authenticity!


----------



## Jkm




----------



## alatrop

Jkm said:


> what is this bag called? And what do tehy call teh color? i want one!!!



It's the Hamptons Carryall...khaki/lilac.  As far as I know, they aren't available anymore.  I ordered this back in December and when I did they said there were only 6 left in the country.  Not sure if they'll be around this spring or not


----------



## ranskimmie

*Jkm,*
*if your able to get this bag I highly reccomend it.  I have it and its one hot bag!!*


----------



## potato

divadivine682 said:


> Unfortuantely Im not sure what the style number is but I got it about 2 years ago in an outlet (and they had a matching bag which I am kicking myself for not buying!!! grrr) but i am adding some more pics if that helps--maybe you could check out ebay.



i have this same wallet! I also have the purse too. I think the style number is 8A28... at least one of them is... i know it came in a small and large hobo, and then a rectangular shaped one too. They are gorgeous!! I've been wanting a large hobo, but i keep accidently forgetting to make my bids on ebay! they pop up there every now and then. I think there is a large hobo posted there right now, but it's selling for $350. ush: When i see them on ebay, they usually don't go for very much - around $60-70.


----------



## Jkm

ranskimmie said:


> *Jkm,*
> *if your able to get this bag I highly reccomend it. I have it and its one hot bag!!*


 

Hopefully someone will list one on ebay! It looks like the perfect summer bag for me!
Do you have any modeling pics? I would love to see how it looks on a shoulder.


----------



## LAltiero85

ranskimmie said:


> *Jkm,*
> *if your able to get this bag I highly reccomend it. I have it and its one hot bag!!*


Kimmie, are they no longer available to order through JAX?  Bummer...it's such a pretty bag, I'd like to get one for my Bday in June.


----------



## ranskimmie

LAltiero85 said:


> Kimmie, are they no longer available to order through JAX? Bummer...it's such a pretty bag, I'd like to get one for my Bday in June.


 
Hi LA! Best thing to do is just give JAX a call every now and then they do sometimes pop up.  I've also seen them on ebay


----------



## ranskimmie

My new patchwork gallery tote and my unorganized mess lol!


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^Very pretty, Kimmie!!!  Love the Gallery tote!  I love all of your stuff! And the matching wristlet is so pretty!


----------



## CandyJanney

Here's whats in my Coach Bronze Carly, my love!!! 

Hamptons Wristlet in Khaki/Gold (it's funny, the "gold" looks almost silver next to the Bronze..)
Coach Checkbook holder
Coach Sunnys in Thompson style
Signature Stripe cosmetic case in Vermillion.
Beloved iPhone with pretty Seidio "innocase" case on it.


----------



## chinkchick

wallet, tissue, glasses, dg sunglasses, receipts, coupon for a free burger, pens, ball pump, gum, pencil, hairbrush, highlighter, lipchap, cell phone, business card, movie ticket stub, $20 bill, iPod touch

haha, its such a random mess in there


----------



## divajess

It's a new month, time for a new post!  I have been carrying my Legacy shoulder bag ever since I got it, I love it SO much.






It fits quite a lot, as you can see!!

Asus eeePC laptop and its black neoprene sleeve
Western Digital Passport external hard drive (250GB, AND it's pink!) and cord
Windows Mobile PDA phone
Bluetooth headset
iPod nano and headphones
USB drive
Mini-skinny used as wallet and business card holder
Pouch full of medicine
Multi-tool
Lipgloss, lipstick and lip balm
MAC powder
Wristlet used as a case for my camera (obviously not pictured)
Grace sunglasses


----------



## purpleoscuro

divajess said:


> It's a new month, time for a new post! I have been carrying my Legacy shoulder bag ever since I got it, I love it SO much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fits quite a lot, as you can see!!
> 
> Asus eeePC laptop and its black neoprene sleeve
> Western Digital Passport external hard drive (250GB, AND it's pink!) and cord
> Windows Mobile PDA phone
> Bluetooth headset
> iPod nano and headphones
> USB drive
> Mini-skinny used as wallet and business card holder
> Pouch full of medicine
> Multi-tool
> Lipgloss, lipstick and lip balm
> MAC powder
> Wristlet used as a case for my camera (obviously not pictured)
> Grace sunglasses


 

You can put all that in the bag??? It's big! That will be my next bag! I love the legacy lining!!! I imagine how awesome everytime you open that bag you see all that colors!


----------



## missaudrie

purpleoscuro said:


> You can put all that in the bag??? It's big! That will be my next bag! I love the legacy lining!!! I imagine how awesome everytime you open that bag you see all that colors!


wow you can fit all that!?
how big is that laptop?


----------



## Bag Fetish

missaudrie said:


> wow you can fit all that!?
> how big is that laptop?


http://eeepc.asus.com/global/product.htm


----------



## divajess

missaudrie said:


> wow you can fit all that!?
> how big is that laptop?



I'm telling you, the Legacy shoulderbag is awesome!  I didn't think I could fit all these things either, but it went in easily.  I also have the AC adapter for my laptop in there today, too.  The laptop itself is about 9 inches wide and 6 inches high...really not that much bigger than my 6x8 planner, which fits easily in the bag as well.


----------



## katybug1986

i love my new ali! she fits a ton!


----------



## divadivine682

katybug1986 said:


> i love my new ali! she fits a ton!


 
I positively LOVE that brown signature mini skinny!!! Is that something you found recently?? I would love to get one!!! so pretty!


----------



## Pursefreak25

katybug1986 said:


> i love my new ali! she fits a ton!


I love your bag. Is that a Hello Kitty mirror I love HK. And the Coach keychain is sooo cute.


----------



## margaritaxmix

divajess said:


> It's a new month, time for a new post!  I have been carrying my Legacy shoulder bag ever since I got it, I love it SO much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fits quite a lot, as you can see!!
> 
> Asus eeePC laptop and its black neoprene sleeve
> Western Digital Passport external hard drive (250GB, AND it's pink!) and cord
> Windows Mobile PDA phone
> Bluetooth headset
> iPod nano and headphones
> USB drive
> Mini-skinny used as wallet and business card holder
> Pouch full of medicine
> Multi-tool
> Lipgloss, lipstick and lip balm
> MAC powder
> Wristlet used as a case for my camera (obviously not pictured)
> Grace sunglasses



Wow, that LAPTOP fits? It's so pretty and pink  Gorgeous bag too!


----------



## katybug1986

divadivine682 said:


> I positively LOVE that brown signature mini skinny!!! Is that something you found recently?? I would love to get one!!! so pretty!




I actually bought it a few months ago on ebay! They pop up every now and then.


----------



## katybug1986

Pursefreak25 said:


> I love your bag. Is that a Hello Kitty mirror I love HK. And the Coach keychain is sooo cute.



Thank you! It is actually just a little case. I keep all my gift cards in it. I have a hello kitty mirror around here somewhere though.


----------



## missaudrie

divajess said:


> I'm telling you, the Legacy shoulderbag is awesome!  I didn't think I could fit all these things either, but it went in easily.  I also have the AC adapter for my laptop in there today, too.  The laptop itself is about 9 inches wide and 6 inches high...really not that much bigger than my 6x8 planner, which fits easily in the bag as well.


thats a really cute compact laptop...i might have to get one! geez you can fit a whole lot in there.


----------



## missaudrie

katybug1986 said:


> i love my new ali! she fits a ton!


im soo jealous...i LOVE your wallet, mini skinny, and not to mention...the bag itself!


----------



## Bag Fetish

is this bag still aval through coach ? any idea of the measurements ? 
thanks 


divajess said:


> It's a new month, time for a new post!  I have been carrying my Legacy shoulder bag ever since I got it, I love it SO much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fits quite a lot, as you can see!!
> 
> Asus eeePC laptop and its black neoprene sleeve
> Western Digital Passport external hard drive (250GB, AND it's pink!) and cord
> Windows Mobile PDA phone
> Bluetooth headset
> iPod nano and headphones
> USB drive
> Mini-skinny used as wallet and business card holder
> Pouch full of medicine
> Multi-tool
> Lipgloss, lipstick and lip balm
> MAC powder
> Wristlet used as a case for my camera (obviously not pictured)
> Grace sunglasses


----------



## divajess

It is the 2006 Legacy shoulder bag, so I sincerely doubt it would be still available through Coach.  I got mine on eBay...I had lusted after it SINCE 2006, but back then I didn't have the funds to buy it.  

I believe it is about 7" x 11" x 4" and the drop is about 8".  It is heavier than my Ergo, but I think it may be my favorite purse of all time.


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ thank you...


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Bag Fetish said:


> ^^ thank you...


A couple months ago, I asked my SA if it could still be ordered and she said it was available, but only in the Clay color.


----------



## divajess

Crazy for Bags said:


> A couple months ago, I asked my SA if it could still be ordered and she said it was available, but only in the Clay color.



Darn it, now I want a clay one!


----------



## greenpixie

Crazy for Bags said:


> A couple months ago, I asked my SA if it could still be ordered and she said it was available, but only in the Clay color.


 
The clay color I thought only came in the '07 shoulder bag... the one with only 1 pocket on the front. 

Divajess I can't believe how cute and tiny your laptop is!


----------



## katybug1986

missaudrie said:


> im soo jealous...i LOVE your wallet, mini skinny, and not to mention...the bag itself!




hehe! thank you!!! :shame:


----------



## remedios03

*coach Denim Patchwork Purse
Matching Wallet
Small Victoria's Secret Pink Lotion & Perfume
Mint
Cellphone 
Ipod
My Blue Cybershot Sony Camera
Lipstick


*


----------



## katybug

I am looking for pics of just how much a Carly pouch will really hold.  If anyone has any, it would be greatly appreciated.  I have a PCE and DH is going to get it for me on Sat. Hoping everything will fit, absolutely hate to do returns.


TIA


----------



## Bag&ShoeLover

Can you give us the style number off the 06 legacy? 

TIA


----------



## Mokey

It is 10328 for the shoulder bag.  Hope that helps!


----------



## MsAmie

divajess, your legacy is so gorgeous!


----------



## MichSalazar

This is the best thread ever. Because of the thread I have actually gone out and bought some more Coach stuff (the pink hertiage case and two Keychains). 

Here is what is in my HUGE Ergo Tote, which I can't believe I have been able to live without. 

[



Vera Bradley 2008 Agenda
Coach Chocolate wallet (from winter)
Coach patchwork wristlet (keep coupons and gift cards in)
Coach pink Heritage case (inside it: chopstick, ipod, purell, pens, earphones)
Coach Scribble Mini (random credit cards)
Ann Tyler sunglasses
pink Blackberry Pearl
Vera Bradley Pink Camera case and Camera
A Million Little Pieces (Book)

and usually there is a variety things of my daughters in there, but I just cleaned it out... heehee


----------



## LAltiero85

MichSalazar said:


> This is the best thread ever. Because of the thread I have actually gone out and bought some more Coach stuff (the pink hertiage case and two Keychains).
> 
> Here is what is in my HUGE Ergo Tote, which I can't believe I have been able to live without.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Bradley 2008 Agenda
> Coach Chocolate wallet (from winter)
> Coach patchwork wristlet (keep coupons and gift cards in)
> Coach pink Heritage case (inside it: chopstick, ipod, purell, pens, earphones)
> Coach Scribble Mini (random credit cards)
> Ann Tyler sunglasses
> pink Blackberry Pearl
> Vera Bradley Pink Camera case and Camera
> A Million Little Pieces (Book)
> 
> and usually there is a variety things of my daughters in there, but I just cleaned it out... heehee


 
Beautiful bag!  And you have gorgeous accessories!!! Where to start!  I LOVE your sig stripe zip around wallet--GORGEOUS!!! And your Heritage stripe cosmo bag is adorable!!! And someone loves VB!!!!  I love VB also....lol.  I didn't know there was a camera case!  I'll have to look into that!  I'm getting sick of my ugly swiss army one!


----------



## Caramel_QT

MichSalazar said:


> This is the best thread ever.


 
I agree. You have fabulous stuff too, btw!


----------



## Latiffia

I am glad to know that I am not the only one who carries two wallets!


----------



## missaudrie

MichSalazar said:


> This is the best thread ever. Because of the thread I have actually gone out and bought some more Coach stuff (the pink hertiage case and two Keychains).
> 
> Here is what is in my HUGE Ergo Tote, which I can't believe I have been able to live without.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Bradley 2008 Agenda
> Coach Chocolate wallet (from winter)
> Coach patchwork wristlet (keep coupons and gift cards in)
> Coach pink Heritage case (inside it: chopstick, ipod, purell, pens, earphones)
> Coach Scribble Mini (random credit cards)
> Ann Tyler sunglasses
> pink Blackberry Pearl
> Vera Bradley Pink Camera case and Camera
> A Million Little Pieces (Book)
> 
> and usually there is a variety things of my daughters in there, but I just cleaned it out... heehee


love the bag, wallet, and make up case!


----------



## Bag Fetish

You may have convinced me to clean out my wallet and ust a wristlet for the extra stull like pictures and what  not.





MichSalazar said:


> This is the best thread ever. Because of the thread I have actually gone out and bought some more Coach stuff (the pink hertiage case and two Keychains).
> 
> Here is what is in my HUGE Ergo Tote, which I can't believe I have been able to live without.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Bradley 2008 Agenda
> Coach Chocolate wallet (from winter)
> Coach patchwork wristlet (keep coupons and gift cards in)
> Coach pink Heritage case (inside it: chopstick, ipod, purell, pens, earphones)
> Coach Scribble Mini (random credit cards)
> Ann Tyler sunglasses
> pink Blackberry Pearl
> Vera Bradley Pink Camera case and Camera
> A Million Little Pieces (Book)
> 
> and usually there is a variety things of my daughters in there, but I just cleaned it out... heehee


----------



## Pursefreak25

missaudrie said:


> love the bag, wallet, and make up case!


you have some cute stuff inside your ergo MichSalazar .


----------



## laurasjeel

On a long shopping day, or not so busy uni day, the large flap bleecker:








Journal, emergency kit in tokidoki caramella, phone, wallet, cards, gloves/mittens, house keys, car keys.

For just going to the shops, night out or occassion, the snake satchel







Wallet, cards, house keys, car keys, phone, gloves/mittens, emergency kit.


----------



## FabulousShannon

My coach bag contains...
Lulu Guinness wallet
Betsey Johnson makeup bag
Keys
Pink sidekick
Pink wristlet
Ipod with coach cover


----------



## purseaddicted

Is that the small beauty case or the large?



MichSalazar said:


> This is the best thread ever. Because of the thread I have actually gone out and bought some more Coach stuff (the pink hertiage case and two Keychains).
> 
> Here is what is in my HUGE Ergo Tote, which I can't believe I have been able to live without.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Bradley 2008 Agenda
> Coach Chocolate wallet (from winter)
> Coach patchwork wristlet (keep coupons and gift cards in)
> Coach pink Heritage case (inside it: chopstick, ipod, purell, pens, earphones)
> Coach Scribble Mini (random credit cards)
> Ann Tyler sunglasses
> pink Blackberry Pearl
> Vera Bradley Pink Camera case and Camera
> A Million Little Pieces (Book)
> 
> and usually there is a variety things of my daughters in there, but I just cleaned it out... heehee


----------



## nauticalstar

Quick question for anybody with a zip around wallet- I really love all the compartments and whatnot in these wallets, and I REALLY want the tattersall one. But I'm wondering if there is any way I might be able to slide my checkbook in one of the sections? Just like, the book of checks, not inside a cover or anything. 

I would feel really guilty buying a big wallet that I couldn't put my checks in ... but I just don't like any of the current "checkbook" wallets.


----------



## margaritaxmix

katybug said:


> I am looking for pics of just how much a Carly pouch will really hold.  If anyone has any, it would be greatly appreciated.  I have a PCE and DH is going to get it for me on Sat. Hoping everything will fit, absolutely hate to do returns.
> 
> 
> TIA



Here's a bag posted a while back.. NOT MY BAG!






I'm pretty sure it can fit a bit more than this though.


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ this the pouch ?


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Yup, the Carly Top Handle Pouch. It fits over the shoulder too.


----------



## Coachnut

nauticalstar said:


> Quick question for anybody with a zip around wallet- I really love all the compartments and whatnot in these wallets, and I REALLY want the tattersall one. But I'm wondering if there is any way I might be able to slide my checkbook in one of the sections? Just like, the book of checks, not inside a cover or anything.
> 
> I would feel really guilty buying a big wallet that I couldn't put my checks in ... but I just don't like any of the current "checkbook" wallets.


 
I put my check register and checks in it, but not in a book. My cover is really thick and didn't fit. I like it this way better.


----------



## nauticalstar

^awesome. Thats actually perfect... right now what I do is rip out a couple of checks and tuck them into the register... I don't like the idea of losing a WHOLE book of checks if I misplace my wallet and need to pay bills! So I keep them in two places. 

Yay! I think this means I get to have my tattersall wallet


----------



## kabaker

margaritaxmix said:


> Here's a bag posted a while back.. NOT MY BAG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it can fit a bit more than this though.




Haha, thats actually my bag right there! I can fit a good amount in it, much more than the picture shows actually. Right now in it I have a wristlet, few pens, razr phone, random reciepts, check book, my hello kitty change purse, two packs of gum...I think thats it. It also has a little pocket on the inside, and the lining of mine is a delicious plum color! I hope this helps!


----------



## doridori

_signature stripe pink wallet, turquoise make-up case, Ozarka spring water, 
Samsung phone with pink case , Live Luxe mini perfume, Icebreakers mints, 
green mirror, Kotex pad , Sony Cybershot digicam & signature stripe wristlet
with car key clipped on top..._


----------



## LAltiero85

doridori said:


> _signature stripe pink wallet, turquoise make-up case, Ozarka spring water, _
> _Samsung phone with pink case , Live Luxe mini perfume, Icebreakers mints, _
> _green mirror, Kotex pad , Sony Cybershot digicam & signature stripe wristlet_
> _with car key clipped on top..._


This bag is absolutely beautiful!!!!  I LOVE the white sig strip and the blue sig. ponytail scarf together!!!! And all of your stuff is great!  You are making me want a sig stripe tote!


----------



## doridori

LAltiero85 said:


> This bag is absolutely beautiful!!!!  I LOVE the white sig strip and the blue sig. ponytail scarf together!!!! And all of your stuff is great!  You are making me want a sig stripe tote!




Thank you!!!!
Get one get one!!  
It's so practical! 
Able to fit bunch of stuff in there~~


----------



## katybug

Thanks everyone, I was still deciding when DH got a PCE and went and got it for me.  I am amazed at what I can fit in it.  I love the bag and best of all it fits perfectly in my book tote for work.  Grab the lunch bag and out the door.  I appreciate all the pics.  I will post once I remember where I put the camera.  Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## margaritaxmix

doridori said:


> _signature stripe pink wallet, turquoise make-up case, Ozarka spring water,
> Samsung phone with pink case , Live Luxe mini perfume, Icebreakers mints,
> green mirror, Kotex pad , Sony Cybershot digicam & signature stripe wristlet
> with car key clipped on top..._



GORGEOUS. Love all the colors. Really makes me want to tell Spring to hurry up!


----------



## RWolfeOH

doridori--That is one pretty bag! I love all the color of your accessories


----------



## Crazy for Bags

I love this thread!  Lately, I've re-evaluated what I carry in my bag on a daily basis.  I've been able to take a few things out to "lighten the load".  My bags were "over weight" (I would weigh them whenever I was at a Drs and the average weight was 9 lbs!!!).  They are much lighter now and allow me to switch easily from a smaller bag (Carly) to a larger bag (Ali/Andrea satchel) with ease.
Oh, I had my DD take a few modeling pics too.


----------



## LAltiero85

Crazy for Bags said:


> I love this thread! Lately, I've re-evaluated what I carry in my bag on a daily basis. I've been able to take a few things out to "lighten the load". My bags were "over weight" (I would weigh them whenever I was at a Drs and the average weight was 9 lbs!!!). They are much lighter now and allow me to switch easily from a smaller bag (Carly) to a larger bag (Ali/Andrea satchel) with ease.
> Oh, I had my DD take a few modeling pics too.


Gorgeous!!! Isn't Chili Carly such a yummy bag!  I love all of your accessories!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

I have resisted Carly up to this point, but I'm sure glad I got her.  I absolutely love it!


----------



## Mokey

What color is that Marc Jacobs in your purse?  I LOVE it!  How big is that in relation to a mini skinny?


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Mokey said:


> What color is that Marc Jacobs in your purse? I LOVE it! How big is that in relation to a mini skinny?


The color is called "fire" and I love it (it's a Marc by Marc Jacobs)!  IMO it holds more than a mini skinny (I never can get that much in those).  I have a ton of cards/gift cards that I don't want in my wallet and coupons.  Here's a few comparison pictures.  Hope this helps.  By the way, I got it at Nordstrom about a month ago.  I think it also came in grey and black.


----------



## doridori

Thank you all~~*~*


----------



## Mokey

Crazy for Bags said:


> The color is called "fire" and I love it (it's a Marc by Marc Jacobs)! IMO it holds more than a mini skinny (I never can get that much in those). I have a ton of cards/gift cards that I don't want in my wallet and coupons. Here's a few comparison pictures. Hope this helps. By the way, I got it at Nordstrom about a month ago. I think it also came in grey and black.


SWEET!  I love it!  Thanks for the help.


----------



## NekoPurrPurr

Late in the game better than never.  I stay away from putting liquids and lotions in the bags because accidents can happen.


----------



## cutiesmile

I never posted on this thread before but today I get to take a pic of what's inside my signature stripe '07 hobos and what's inside the wristlet as well. 

















w/out the wristlet


----------



## missaudrie

cutiesmile said:


> I never posted on this thread before but today I get to take a pic of what's inside my signature stripe '07 hobos and what's inside the wristlet as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/out the wristlet


i love all your gold signature striped stuff


----------



## cutiesmile

missaudrie said:


> i love all your gold signature striped stuff



 Thanks!


----------



## CandyJanney

Wow that gold sig stuff is AWESOME! I didn't even know about that color! O_O


----------



## sylviasushi27

Bag Me said:


> This is what's in my bag this weekend.



omg, that bag is gorgeous. i want it so bad now. :[ muy jealous.


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Here is what I have in my Chocolate leather Carly...










I use the wristlet for my Motorola Q9c and it fits perfectly. I use the expandable card holder as a wallet, it holds all of my cards and I use the last inside pocket for cash. I love how compact it is. All of my make-up items are in the cosmetic case. All that is missing is my keys.


----------



## LAltiero85

Bag Lady 923 said:


> Here is what I have in my Chocolate leather Carly...
> 
> View attachment 381195
> 
> 
> View attachment 381196
> 
> 
> View attachment 381197
> 
> 
> I use the wristlet for my Motorola Q9c and it fits perfectly. I use the expandable card holder as a wallet, it holds all of my cards and I use the last inside pocket for cash. I love how compact it is. All of my make-up items are in the cosmetic case. All that is missing is my keys.


OMG!!!!!  That bag is soooo yummy!  And even the lining is a gorgeous color!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

^Thank you. I love the lining, and it goes nicely with the patent trimmings on the heritage pieces


----------



## margaritaxmix

Bag Lady 923 said:


> Here is what I have in my Chocolate leather Carly...
> 
> View attachment 381195
> 
> 
> View attachment 381196
> 
> 
> View attachment 381197
> 
> 
> I use the wristlet for my Motorola Q9c and it fits perfectly. I use the expandable card holder as a wallet, it holds all of my cards and I use the last inside pocket for cash. I love how compact it is. All of my make-up items are in the cosmetic case. All that is missing is my keys.



Very pretty, you've sold me on the Choc Leather Carly instead of Signature! And I think the Heritage Stripe Wristlet is going on my list... except in pink to contrast the brown.

Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

^No problem. I am glad I could help you decide


----------



## ranskimmie

margaritaxmix said:


> Very pretty, you've sold me on the Choc Leather Carly instead of Signature! And I think the Heritage Stripe Wristlet is going on my list... except in pink to contrast the brown.
> 
> Thanks for posting pics!


 
LOL! I did the same contrast with my choco carly.  I love it with pink!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

^that mix looks divine!


----------



## ranskimmie

I decided to pull out my large turquoise ergo since its so bright and cheery!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

I was just looking at your post of the bag in another thread Kimmie, it is to die for!!!!


----------



## ranskimmie

Bag Lady 923 said:


> I was just looking at your post of the bag in another thread Kimmie, it is to die for!!!!


 
Awww, thanks Bag Lady!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

^My pleasure!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Ohhh Kimmie... now I'm considering Choco Sig again.  Such a beautiful bag! 

The Turquoise Ergo is TDF too... love that color!


----------



## ranskimmie

margaritaxmix said:


> Ohhh Kimmie... now I'm considering Choco Sig again.  Such a beautiful bag!
> 
> The Turquoise Ergo is TDF too... love that color!


 
Oh I know its a tough choice. But Im a siggy girl all the way on the carlys


----------



## monokuro

doridori said:


> _signature stripe pink wallet, turquoise make-up case, Ozarka spring water,
> Samsung phone with pink case , Live Luxe mini perfume, Icebreakers mints,
> green mirror, Kotex pad , Sony Cybershot digicam & signature stripe wristlet
> with car key clipped on top..._


Please don't hate me for questioning this! But I'm very curious! ^^; Where did you buy your pink wallet? ^^; I was looking at the closely and noticed that at the top the CC's don't seem to match up symmetrically across the leather strip.. and it doesn't seem to match up with the back half of the wallet. ><;

If anyone can give me some insight on this.. overall~ I love all the colors you have going on! Total spring.


----------



## lunatwinkle

monokuro said:


> Please don't hate me for questioning this! But I'm very curious! ^^; Where did you buy your pink wallet? ^^; I was looking at the closely and noticed that at the top the CC's don't seem to match up symmetrically across the leather strip.. and it doesn't seem to match up with the back half of the wallet. ><;
> 
> If anyone can give me some insight on this.. overall~ I love all the colors you have going on! Total spring.



Really?  I think the C's on the pink wallet are symmetrical. Hmm...


----------



## greenpixie

In my new turquoise Carly:

Ergo patent french wallet in pond
3x5 Coach planner in pink/purple
sm. Heritage stripe beauty case 
sig. stripe wristlet
gum, iPod nano

All thats missing are my keys and cell phone.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ LOVE how vibrant the turquoise looks


----------



## greenpixie

Thanks margaritaxmix - it is cloudy out today but my new Carly really brightened up my morning.


----------



## divajess

oh greenpixie and ranskimmie, you guys are making me crave some turquoise!!!!!!  2nd to the '06 Legacy bag (that I now have yay!) the turquoise Ergo was the bag I lusted after every time I walked by Coach in the mall...I should really start scouring eBay!  

Keep up the bag posts girls, I love seeing what everyone carries!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

ranskimmie said:


> I decided to pull out my large turquoise ergo since its so bright and cheery!


I love you ergo i have the small one in the same color i love it.


----------



## wcofer28

In my Pond Patent Ergo tote, I have a pond patent french purse, pink heritage stripe small beauty case, teal patent wristlet, red patent skinny, D&B checkbook, pink Razr, Sadie sunnies, and usually the camera, but obviously I was using it to take the picture:


----------



## pattylauren

I love my Coach signature flap soho, it's small but I can fit so much stuff in it! haha. I have my Coach mini skinny, carmex, assorted lip glosses, keys, camera, ipod, and gum usually


----------



## pattylauren

Aaah... I love the turquoise colors!! My favorite color. DoriDori, what collection/year is that makeup case from? I adore it!


----------



## lunatwinkle

Haven't done one of these before. I guess it's about time.

2006 Signature Gallery Tote












Inside:
-Makeup bag
-Pen
-Daily planner and little misc. notebook
-Victoria's Secret pouch with iPod Nano and earbuds
-Keys with Coach Dusty Rose Signature Mini Skinny
-Lipgloss from E.L.F.
-Chapstick
-Coach leather wallet
-Cell with Coach lanyard
-E.L.F. oil blotting sheets
-Compact mirror
-Hand lotion


----------



## greenpixie

wcofer28 said:


> In my Pond Patent Ergo tote, I have a pond patent french purse, pink heritage stripe small beauty case, teal patent wristlet, red patent skinny, D&B checkbook, pink Razr, Sadie sunnies, and usually the camera, but obviously I was using it to take the picture:


 
That Legacy lining always makes me drool! 

Don't you love your Ergo french purse in the pond patent?  I  mine! So springy and pretty.  It looks so cute with your matching tote.


----------



## jackie1128

Here's my patchwork pouch and the goodies inside 




Things inside my purse:
-Coach Patchwork Mini Skinny (I put my Ipod + headphones in it)
-LG Chocolate
-Bath & Body Works: Lavender Vanilla hand cream 
-Guess Wallet
-Coach Ergo Wristlet (where I put all the makeup)
Makeup:
Clinique pore minimizer lotion
MAC lipgloss
MAC eyeliner
Tide to Go - my savior
Nars Orgasm
Rosebud Salve x2 (Strawberry and their original one)


----------



## sari_luna

Here is my Signature Madeline Tote and the stuff I usually carry inside:








On front pocket of the purse:

~ Legacy Stripe Scarf with "Voodoo" keychain
~ Fossil Sunglasses
~ Pink photo album keyfob


On floor:

~ Dooney and Bourke Makeup Case
~ Heritage Stripe pink Zip Around Accordian Wallet with Flower Keyfob
~ Keychain
~ The two black cases are for my camera
~ Cellphone
~ iPod (in Orange case)
~ Lotion


----------



## saphiresea

jackie1128 said:


> Here's my patchwork pouch and the goodies inside


 

I really like your patchwork pouch. Those colors are so yummy!


----------



## missaudrie

sari_luna said:


> Here is my Signature Madeline Tote and the stuff I usually carry inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On front pocket of the purse:
> 
> ~ Legacy Stripe Scarf with "Voodoo" keychain
> ~ Fossil Sunglasses
> ~ Pink photo album keyfob
> 
> 
> On floor:
> 
> ~ Dooney and Bourke Makeup Case
> ~ Heritage Stripe pink Zip Around Accordian Wallet with Flower Keyfob
> ~ Keychain
> ~ The two black cases are for my camera
> ~ Cellphone
> ~ iPod (in Orange case)
> ~ Lotion


cute! i saw a girl at the mall today w/this bag. i love how you attatched your flower charm to the wallet and the picture frame keyfob attatched to the hangtag chain...it matches the bow perfectly!


----------



## margaritaxmix

jackie1128 said:


> Here's my patchwork pouch and the goodies inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things inside my purse:
> -Coach Patchwork Mini Skinny (I put my Ipod + headphones in it)
> -LG Chocolate
> -Bath & Body Works: Lavender Vanilla hand cream
> -Guess Wallet
> -Coach Ergo Wristlet (where I put all the makeup)
> Makeup:
> Clinique pore minimizer lotion
> MAC lipgloss
> MAC eyeliner
> Tide to Go - my savior
> Nars Orgasm
> Rosebud Salve x2 (Strawberry and their original one)



Wow, those size pouches hold more than I thought! I'm definitely reconsidering one now!


----------



## Samia

Lets see, this is my Coach Ergo hobo and I have in it:
Nokia N95, and a Samsung
Ipod Shuffle
Mini BodyShop Makeup Case
Guess Wallet
Perfume
Pen
Mango Coin Bag
Mini Hair Brush


----------



## divalicioust

NekoPurrPurr said:


> Late in the game better than never. I stay away from putting liquids and lotions in the bags because accidents can happen.



Where did you get your HK checkbook cover, it's very cute.​


----------



## jackie1128

margaritaxmix said:


> Wow, those size pouches hold more than I thought! I'm definitely reconsidering one now!


Yeah, they really do! Pretty suprising isn't it? At first when I got it, I thought it wouldn't fit anything, but it actually fits quite a lot. There's a bit of extra room too.


----------



## jackie1128

saphiresea said:


> I really like your patchwork pouch. Those colors are so yummy!


Thanks!


----------



## Samia

Hello! coachies . New to this thread, I have a couple of Coach items and planning to add more!! see you all around!


----------



## greenpixie

Samia said:


> Hello! coachies . New to this thread, I have a couple of Coach items and planning to add more!! see you all around!


 
Hiya Samia! Another LPSS survivor! Nice to see you over here on the Coach side.


----------



## monokuro

lunatwinkle said:


> Really?  I think the C's on the pink wallet are symmetrical. Hmm...


It's really this part thats throwing me off.. ><







BTW. Everyone has such great purses! And their coach accessories to match! ^^


----------



## slb.

In mine i always always have my hamptons leather signature mini skinny. then i have my cell, zune, lipgloss, eye shadow, and anti- bacterial hand gel.


----------



## wcofer28

greenpixie said:


> That Legacy lining always makes me drool!
> 
> Don't you love your Ergo french purse in the pond patent? I  mine! So springy and pretty. It looks so cute with your matching tote.


 
Oh I really do love it! It's my first french purse, and I really don't know why I've never bought one before now.  It holds so much more than I though!


----------



## sari_luna

missaudrie said:


> cute! i saw a girl at the mall today w/this bag. i love how you attatched your flower charm to the wallet and the picture frame keyfob attatched to the hangtag chain...it matches the bow perfectly!



Thank you. I have recieved the saw compliments from a few people, I never knew such a few accessories on a purse would catch attention of others. I love my Maddie.


----------



## New2Coach

monokuro said:


> It's really this part thats throwing me off.. ><
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW. Everyone has such great purses! And their coach accessories to match! ^^


 


I totally see that too. Maybe it's the angle? I hope she comes back to post.


----------



## Indigowaters

^I just wonder why this wasn't asked in PM?


----------



## LAltiero85

sari_luna said:


> Here is my Signature Madeline Tote and the stuff I usually carry inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On front pocket of the purse:
> 
> ~ Legacy Stripe Scarf with "Voodoo" keychain
> ~ Fossil Sunglasses
> ~ Pink photo album keyfob
> 
> 
> On floor:
> 
> ~ Dooney and Bourke Makeup Case
> ~ Heritage Stripe pink Zip Around Accordian Wallet with Flower Keyfob
> ~ Keychain
> ~ The two black cases are for my camera
> ~ Cellphone
> ~ iPod (in Orange case)
> ~ Lotion


Love the way you have your bag all decorated!!! You've made me want to get mine out of the closet and use it this week!


----------



## sari_luna

LAltiero85, haha. Honestly I didn't decorate it like that on purpose. the legacy stripe scarf was meant for my hair, but since it's growing out ever so slowly, it's been sitting in my closet for a while now. After I got this bag I decided to just use it to decorate my purse, until my hair grows long enough.

As for the glasses, well, I was at a mall and decided to just have it hanging outside of the purse, and ended up growing a habit of doing that. 

As for everything else, I just had a bit of fun. That's all.

Thank you so much.

P.S. I am so jealous of you, I could.............. CRY. You're going to Disneyworld? Oh, I hate you XD. I want to go so badly!! The last time I went there, MGM Studios didn't even have any of the rides like they have now. I was like, Oh god, really young. I'm almost 24 now and I still want to go there. I want to kick my dad for saying that I'm too old for it. He's just a Couch potato, and I hate Couch potatoes.

:cries out of jealousy:



> *Originally Posted by NekoPurrPurr  *
> Late in the game better than never. I stay away from putting liquids and lotions in the bags because accidents can happen.



True. I've had that happened before. Sadly my hands get dry very easily, so I'm forced to bring it with me. I wish Aveeno made that lotion in a more convenient size, I hate it!


----------



## LAltiero85

sari_luna said:


> LAltiero85, haha. Honestly I didn't decorate it like that on purpose. the legacy stripe scarf was meant for my hair, but since it's growing out ever so slowly, it's been sitting in my closet for a while now. After I got this bag I decided to just use it to decorate my purse, until my hair grows long enough.
> 
> As for the glasses, well, I was at a mall and decided to just have it hanging outside of the purse, and ended up growing a habit of doing that.
> 
> As for everything else, I just had a bit of fun. That's all.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> P.S. I am so jealous of you, I could.............. CRY. You're going to Disneyworld? Oh, I hate you XD. I want to go so badly!! The last time I went there, MGM Studios didn't even have any of the rides like they have now. I was like, Oh god, really young. I'm almost 24 now and I still want to go there. I want to kick my dad for saying that I'm too old for it. He's just a Couch potato, and I hate Couch potatoes.
> 
> :cries out of jealousy:
> 
> 
> 
> True. I've had that happened before. Sadly my hands get dry very easily, so I'm forced to bring it with me. I wish Aveeno made that lotion in a more convenient size, I hate it!


Haha! I'm the same way, I turn 23 while we are down there, and I will probably STILL love it there when I'm 53...I'll always be a little immature that way!  I love rides and all that..lol.  Hey, the first time I ever went, I was 19!  Lol!  Maybe that's why I love it so much now, caz I never got to go when I was little. :shame:


----------



## psxgurl

Thanks to all the tpfers here, I learned about "Purse-to-go"!  I simply love it!  These are the items that generally occupy my bag space   You never know when a CPR mask will come handy!

I try to keep my belongings to a minimum and only carry what I need for the day or outing!


----------



## missaudrie

psxgurl said:


> Thanks to all the tpfers here, I learned about "Purse-to-go"! I simply love it! These are the items that generally occupy my bag space  You never know when a CPR mask will come handy!
> 
> I try to keep my belongings to a minimum and only carry what I need for the day or outing!


i need to get one of those things...or i think i might attempt to make one, lol! 
but anyways, cute bag and the wristlet matches it perfectly!


----------



## Lululovebags

LAltiero85 said:


> Love the way you have your bag all decorated!!! You've made me want to get mine out of the closet and use it this week!


i so wanna get that legacy scarf!!!
arrggghhhh!


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

Here is what's inside my medium heritage stripe tote:

-Heritage stripe wristlet which I use to store my XM radio (it fits perfectly!)
-cell phone
-Clinique makeup bag
-keys (w/ the adorable elephant keyfob!)
-Kate Spade sunnies
-Rasberry lurex mini skinny which I am currently using for cards and cash. (I just switched out of my bleeker hobo which is smaller and was too lazy to transfer everything to my hamptons wallet!, but this tote is definitely roomy enough for a regular wallet!).


----------



## missaudrie

Fashionista_Gal said:


> Here is what's inside my medium heritage stripe tote:
> 
> -Heritage stripe wristlet which I use to store my XM radio (it fits perfectly!)
> -cell phone
> -Clinique makeup bag
> -keys (w/ the adorable elephant keyfob!)
> -Kate Spade sunnies
> -Rasberry lurex mini skinny which I am currently using for cards and cash. (I just switched out of my bleeker hobo which is smaller and was too lazy to transfer everything to my hamptons wallet!, but this tote is definitely roomy enough for a regular wallet!).


the flower charm looks great on the bag, cute mini skinny.


----------



## floppyfish1986

Fashionista_Gal said:


> Here is what's inside my medium heritage stripe tote:
> 
> -Heritage stripe wristlet which I use to store my XM radio (it fits perfectly!)
> -cell phone
> -Clinique makeup bag
> -keys (w/ the adorable elephant keyfob!)
> -Kate Spade sunnies
> -Rasberry lurex mini skinny which I am currently using for cards and cash. (I just switched out of my bleeker hobo which is smaller and was too lazy to transfer everything to my hamptons wallet!, but this tote is definitely roomy enough for a regular wallet!).



Just got that Clinique makeup bag when I got the skincare line for the first time! I love it!


----------



## LAltiero85

Fashionista_Gal said:


> Here is what's inside my medium heritage stripe tote:
> 
> -Heritage stripe wristlet which I use to store my XM radio (it fits perfectly!)
> -cell phone
> -Clinique makeup bag
> -keys (w/ the adorable elephant keyfob!)
> -Kate Spade sunnies
> -Rasberry lurex mini skinny which I am currently using for cards and cash. (I just switched out of my bleeker hobo which is smaller and was too lazy to transfer everything to my hamptons wallet!, but this tote is definitely roomy enough for a regular wallet!).


Gorgeous bag!!!!  Love all of the accessories too!!!


----------



## miss_sam

my stuff I can't live without... 

my pink Blackberry (not pictured, as I am on it)
Juicy Couture makeup case w/ brushes
wristlet for makeup that doesn't fit in the Juicy case 
mini skinny for cards & cash
lots of hair clips & mini brush
Starbucks gum!
lip gloss & lotion
cheap-o Target sunglasses (I break or lose them too much to be allowed nice ones)


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

Thanks for the kind comments ladies! We all have such pretty bags and accessories!


----------



## missaudrie

miss_sam said:


> my stuff I can't live without...
> my pink Blackberry (not pictured, as I am on it)
> Juicy Couture makeup case w/ brushes
> wristlet for makeup that doesn't fit in the Juicy case
> mini skinny for cards & cash
> lots of hair clips & mini brush
> Starbucks gum!
> lip gloss & lotion
> cheap-o Target sunglasses (I break or lose them too much to be allowed nice ones)


what a unique bag, ive never seen anyone w/it in person. love your juicy wallet!


----------



## LAltiero85

miss_sam said:


> my stuff I can't live without...
> 
> my pink Blackberry (not pictured, as I am on it)
> Juicy Couture makeup case w/ brushes
> wristlet for makeup that doesn't fit in the Juicy case
> mini skinny for cards & cash
> lots of hair clips & mini brush
> Starbucks gum!
> lip gloss & lotion
> cheap-o Target sunglasses (I break or lose them too much to be allowed nice ones)


Great bag!  ITA about the sunglasses.....I always break mine or loose mine too!  I'm so tempted to get Coach sunnies of some sort, but I KNOW I'd scratch/break/loose them in a week.


----------



## doridori

I didn't noticed the Cs on the wallet until you guys mentioned it!
That was a gift from my friend, he bought it from the outlet and everything necessary was included (receipt and care cards)......
I HATE to say this but I hope I'm carrying a real one all this while.......  

pattylauren, I bought that makeup case off Ebay! I actually don't know what year/collection it came out , I just loved the bright colour and the 100% positive feedback of that seller


----------



## Samia

greenpixie said:


> Hiya Samia! Another LPSS survivor! Nice to see you over here on the Coach side.


 
Thanks!


----------



## miss_sam

Fashionista_gal... I love your set.  Good idea on using the wristlet for your radio. I tuck my Sirius into one of the inside pockets of my bag.

Thank you, missaudrie, it is my favorite out of my bags. I've never seen it on anyone else either, so that's always a little nice. 

LAltiero85, I saw a _ton_ of Coach sunnies at Nordstrom Rack a couple days ago... It was very tempting, but I'll just leave them at Starbucks or the grocery store, or drop them and my horse will step on them, drive over them, you get the idea. I got some new pink Juicy pj's instead, to match my new bedding set... they are much less breakable.


----------



## divadivine682

I just switched to this bag again today and it's definitely one of my faves! I always seem to go back to this one...and the legacy lining is TDF! Inside I have:

-my coach khaki/gold wallet
-my itouch
-lesportsac beauty case (with all my loose goodies I dont want rolling around      the bottom of my bag)
-keys with my cute monkey keyfob
-curel hand lotion (the best stuff, i swear!)
-coach metallic soho mini with my really small things like booby pins, hair thingies and small perfume testers
-EnV phone


----------



## divadivine682

Fashionista_Gal said:


> Here is what's inside my medium heritage stripe tote:
> 
> -Heritage stripe wristlet which I use to store my XM radio (it fits perfectly!)
> -cell phone
> -Clinique makeup bag
> -keys (w/ the adorable elephant keyfob!)
> -Kate Spade sunnies
> -Rasberry lurex mini skinny which I am currently using for cards and cash. (I just switched out of my bleeker hobo which is smaller and was too lazy to transfer everything to my hamptons wallet!, but this tote is definitely roomy enough for a regular wallet!).


 
What a gorgeous tote! love it! I love this one with the white and was thinking of picking something up similar. I feel like i need a bag with white accents to it for the spring/summer!


----------



## miss_sam

Diva, I LOVE that Legacy lining... soooo pretty. I love your khaki/gold wallet, too. I almost bought it to go with my khaki hobo. You have a great set!


----------



## divadivine682

Thanks miss sam!! I was looking at your pics and the wallet would go beautifully (that hobo is gorgeous)! If you have access to an outlet, I got the wallet last week at the outlet near me for like $60! BTW, I love your juicy case!


----------



## Indigowaters

Ooh. This makes me wish I kept this bag when I got it. My chubby arms wouldn't let me though. Lol. Love the insides too. 


divadivine682 said:


> I just switched to this bag again today and it's definitely one of my faves! I always seem to go back to this one...and the legacy lining is TDF! Inside I have:
> 
> -my coach khaki/gold wallet
> -my itouch
> -lesportsac beauty case (with all my loose goodies I dont want rolling around      the bottom of my bag)
> -keys with my cute monkey keyfob
> -curel hand lotion (the best stuff, i swear!)
> -coach metallic soho mini with my really small things like booby pins, hair thingies and small perfume testers
> -EnV phone


----------



## miss_sam

Thanks! I do have three outlets near me... I'm a lucky girl. They are each about 45 minutes away. Can you tell me the style number for the wallet? I just might have to call and see if one of the stores has it.


----------



## divadivine682

Thank u indigowaters!


----------



## divadivine682

miss_sam said:


> Thanks! I do have three outlets near me... I'm a lucky girl. They are each about 45 minutes away. Can you tell me the style number for the wallet? I just might have to call and see if one of the stores has it.


 
They style number on my reciept (and im confirmed with the drilldown) is #40261. Just make sure to mention the gold one cuz on the drilldown they showed a brown one..not sure if that matters with the style number. Good luck!


----------



## miss_sam

divadivine682 said:


> They style number on my reciept (and im confirmed with the drilldown) is #40261. Just make sure to mention the gold one cuz on the drilldown they showed a brown one..not sure if that matters with the style number. Good luck!


 
I called... they don't have it. ush:  It's okay though... I'll check out eBay (like I need to spend more time on there)... I really appreciate your input though!


----------



## LAltiero85

divadivine682 said:


> I just switched to this bag again today and it's definitely one of my faves! I always seem to go back to this one...and the legacy lining is TDF! Inside I have:
> 
> -my coach khaki/gold wallet
> -my itouch
> -lesportsac beauty case (with all my loose goodies I dont want rolling around the bottom of my bag)
> -keys with my cute monkey keyfob
> -curel hand lotion (the best stuff, i swear!)
> -coach metallic soho mini with my really small things like booby pins, hair thingies and small perfume testers
> -EnV phone


OMGGG!!!! I LOOOOOVE this tote!!! I love that it has the Legacy lining too!  I'm so mad I missed out on the old Sig. Stripe bags.  Congrats on the beautiful bag and all of the awesome accessories!


----------



## divadivine682

LAltiero85 said:


> OMGGG!!!! I LOOOOOVE this tote!!! I love that it has the Legacy lining too! I'm so mad I missed out on the old Sig. Stripe bags. Congrats on the beautiful bag and all of the awesome accessories!


 
Thank you so much! I seriously was going to sell this bag to a friend of mine last week and now Im so glad I didnt...I was incredibly doubtful right from the get-go and glad I went with my gut instinct! I really love everything about this tote...its stays on your shoulder perfect, holds a lot and goes with everything and fits under your arm nicely. Take a look on ebay and try to scoop on up, girl!


----------



## Lexx1130

Here is what is in my Bleecker Leather Large Flap in Rust... 

-Signature Stripe Metallic Bronze Zip Around Wallet
-Lip glosses (M.A.C., Nars, Smashbox)
-Roll-on Princess by Vera Wang Perfume/Lipgloss
-Trident Splash 
-Calendar
-iPod
-Sliver Phone


----------



## Indigowaters

^ That bag is nice! Love your pics.


----------



## J. Fisk

psxgurl said:


> Thanks to all the tpfers here, I learned about "Purse-to-go"!  I simply love it!  These are the items that generally occupy my bag space   You never know when a CPR mask will come handy!
> 
> I try to keep my belongings to a minimum and only carry what I need for the day or outing!




which wristlet is that? that's a medium carly, right? i love it


----------



## psxgurl

J. Fisk said:


> which wristlet is that? that's a medium carly, right? i love it



Thanks!  Yup, it's the med carly in blk/wht(gray)/silver!  I got the wristlet (Sig sm skny wristlet in blk/wh) from the outlets for 34 bucks plus tax.


----------



## divalicioust

Inside my denim satchel:

Black Gunmetal Stripe Wristlet used as wallet (also holds cellphone)
Hello Kitty coin purse
Hello Kitty makeup bag
Juicy Couture Royal Sunglasses
Stila retractable powder brush
Hello Kitty mini notepad
Car Keys w/Coach keyfob
House Keys w/VS Supermodel key chain
Hello Kitty IPOD nano case​


----------



## missaudrie

divalicioust said:


> Inside my denim satchel:​
> 
> Black Gunmetal Stripe Wristlet used as wallet (also holds cellphone)
> Hello Kitty coin purse
> Hello Kitty makeup bag
> Juicy Couture Royal Sunglasses
> Stila retractable powder brush
> Hello Kitty mini notepad
> Car Keys w/Coach keyfob
> House Keys w/VS Supermodel key chain
> Hello Kitty IPOD nano case​


love your bag, wristlet, and all the hello kitty stuff!


----------



## divalicioust

missaudrie said:


> love your bag, wristlet, and all the hello kitty stuff!


 
Thank you!  ​


----------



## lunatwinkle

divalicioust! I have the exact same hello kitty notebook! Target, right? I love that notebook, it's so cute and the perfect small size for your purse.


----------



## divalicioust

lunatwinkle said:


> divalicioust! I have the exact same hello kitty notebook! Target, right? I love that notebook, it's so cute and the perfect small size for your purse.


 
Yep, TARGET, my other obsession, lol. ​


----------



## Pursefreak25

divadivine682 said:


> I just switched to this bag again today and it's definitely one of my faves! I always seem to go back to this one...and the legacy lining is TDF! Inside I have:
> 
> -my coach khaki/gold wallet
> -my itouch
> -lesportsac beauty case (with all my loose goodies I dont want rolling around the bottom of my bag)
> -keys with my cute monkey keyfob
> -curel hand lotion (the best stuff, i swear!)
> -coach metallic soho mini with my really small things like booby pins, hair thingies and small perfume testers
> -EnV phone


I have the same mini skinny metallic pink.


----------



## Pursefreak25

Inside my new small Bleeker

HK notepad
Patchwork wristlet
mp3
keys
HK pen
2 mascaras,lip gloss( not shown)
HK mirror
Coach wallet
work badge
coupons
comb
checkbook


----------



## ranskimmie

Changed bags again lol! So here are todays goodies!


----------



## KawaiiMira

- COACH Signature Accordian Wallet
- COACH Blue Optical Wristlet
- COACH Mini Skinny
- Costco Sunglasses w/case
- Samsung cellphone
- Apple iPod w/ Chococat cover
- Keys
- Brush







In the Wristlet I carry:

- Chococat Compact Mirror
- Eyeglasses Wipe
- Neutrogena (sp?) chapstick (I love this stuff)
- Eyedrops
- Compact Nailclippers
- Tweasers
- Couple of Hair Elastics
- Several hair clips






In the Mini Skinny I carry:

- earbuds (for the iPod)
- USB Stick
- Extra keys

And all of it in the Hobo looks like this:






Oh! and I carry random candy in my Hobo. Right now it's a Lolipop (for my sweet tooth)


----------



## Kimmi

^^ Very nice chocolate!   And Ranskimmie, I love our tote and all the pretty pink inside!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Out for a shopping trip... I don't carry that much, but I LOVE this tote!

~ Fossil wallet ($20, but works perfectly for me!)
~ Keys on mirror holder... hope to change this to a Coach keyfob soon!
~ Gum
~ Ugly cell phone... can't wait till my plan expires!!!
~ Camera (got a new one the next day... FINALLY!)

And then, while shopping, I picked up a Coach catalog and tucked it neatly away  I love you Sig Stripe tote!


----------



## LuvDesignerBags

margaritaxmix said:


> Out for a shopping trip... I don't carry that much, but I LOVE this tote!
> 
> ~ Fossil wallet ($20, but works perfectly for me!)
> ~ Keys on mirror holder... hope to change this to a Coach keyfob soon!
> ~ Gum
> ~ Ugly cell phone... can't wait till my plan expires!!!
> ~ Camera (got a new one the next day... FINALLY!)
> 
> And then, while shopping, I picked up a Coach catalog and tucked it neatly away  I love you Sig Stripe tote!


 

I  thsi bag.  It looks great on you.


----------



## lunatwinkle

margaritaxmix, you look so cute with your signature strip tote!


----------



## lunatwinkle

KawaiiMira said:


> - COACH Signature Accordian Wallet
> - COACH Blue Optical Wristlet
> - COACH Mini Skinny
> - Costco Sunglasses w/case
> - Samsung cellphone
> - Apple iPod w/ Chococat cover
> - Keys
> - Brush



Omigoodness! Where did you get your chococat cover for your ipod? It's so cute, I want one!


----------



## Bag Fetish

just switching into this tote  
The sun is out and i'm feeling spring like.


----------



## Divyaangana

In my Polka Dot Tote:


----------



## Bag&ShoeLover

In my black Chelsea Pebbled Leather. I am really loving this bag. Coach glasses in the case.


----------



## tanukiki

margaritaxmix said:


> Very pretty, you've sold me on the Choc Leather Carly instead of Signature! And I think the Heritage Stripe Wristlet is going on my list... except in pink to contrast the brown.
> 
> Thanks for posting pics!



That sounds like a lovely combination MM!


----------



## divalicioust

Divyaangana said:


> In my Polka Dot Tote:


 
Love the bag (very springy) and the blinged out phone, I also have the same HK cinnamon candy holder, now I fill it up with mints, naughty HK is so cute, lol. ​


----------



## Bag Fetish

margaritaxmix said:


>



 You have me interested in this bag.. I dont thiink i've seen it modeled before.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Bag Fetish said:


> You have me interested in this bag.. I dont thiink i've seen it modeled before.



The style no. is 10627... it's really a great bag 

About the same size as the Sig Stripe tote you have, but just with one strap.


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^thanks


----------



## luvmysheps22

im interested in it as well, what colors were made in the one strap version?


----------



## missaudrie

luvmysheps22 said:


> im interested in it as well, what colors were made in the one strap version?


i have one in khaki/mahogany it also came in khaki/white or khaki/parchment, and i cant think of what other colors it came in


----------



## donald

this is what i carry in my small hobo for shopping with room to spare:
- lurex wristlet
- mini wallet
- ipod touch (just got it this week as an early bday present)
- sony camera case & canon sd870is camera (AWESOME camera, btw)
- chocolate phone
- keys











inside the wristlet:
- stitch mirror
- gum
- chapstick
- tweezers
- eye drops
- oil absorbing sheets
- blister block (currently breaking in new shoes)
- wet wipes






as you can probably tell i'm a disney fan (donald & stitch) and a tomboy. i love blue/green/black--no pink, purple, or makeup!


----------



## margaritaxmix

missaudrie said:


> i have one in khaki/mahogany it also came in khaki/white or khaki/parchment, and i cant think of what other colors it came in



Yup, it came in:

-Black/White Sig (the one I have)
-Khaki/Mahogany 
-Khaki/Parchment
and -Khaki/Multi-stripe (10858, see below)


----------



## KawaiiMira

lunatwinkle said:


> Omigoodness! Where did you get your chococat cover for your ipod? It's so cute, I want one!



I got it from a co-worker through a Secret Santa thing we did. I have no idea where he got it! Sorry!


----------



## Pursefreak25

donald said:


> this is what i carry in my small hobo for shopping with room to spare:
> - lurex wristlet
> - mini wallet
> - ipod touch (just got it this week as an early bday present)
> - sony camera case & canon sd870is camera (AWESOME camera, btw)
> - chocolate phone
> - keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside the wristlet:
> - stitch mirror
> - gum
> - chapstick
> - tweezers
> - eye drops
> - oil absorbing sheets
> - blister block (currently breaking in new shoes)
> - wet wipes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can probably tell i'm a disney fan (donald & stitch) and a tomboy. i love blue/green/black--no pink, purple, or makeup!


I love that wristlet oh i love Lilo&Stitch. What is that exactly?


----------



## ashbash8907

hmm lets see... matching sig. stripe wallet and mini skinny, black leather turnlock agenda, coach lotion, keys, ibruprofen, keys, cellphone, hairpins and hair bands, body shop chapstick, random reciepts and papers


----------



## coachgirl

In my bag (Bleeker Signature Large Flap in Khaki/Black) I have:

Brown Fossil wallet and matching checkbook cover
Bleeker Signature Wristlet in Khaki/black, which contains my powder compact, lipstick, and lip pencil
iPod
Smartphone
iPod earbuds
Tampon
Pacifiers (to keep on hand for baby)


----------



## choozen1ne

donald said:


> this is what i carry in my small hobo for shopping with room to spare:
> - lurex wristlet
> - mini wallet
> - ipod touch (just got it this week as an early bday present)
> - sony camera case & canon sd870is camera (AWESOME camera, btw)
> - chocolate phone
> - keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside the wristlet:
> - stitch mirror
> - gum
> - chapstick
> - tweezers
> - eye drops
> - oil absorbing sheets
> - blister block (currently breaking in new shoes)
> - wet wipes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can probably tell i'm a disney fan (donald & stitch) and a tomboy. i love blue/green/black--no pink, purple, or makeup!


 


I love the Yankees keychain


----------



## donald

Pursefreak25 said:


> I love that wristlet oh i love Lilo&Stitch. What is that exactly?


 
the orange square is a mirror.  it's a cheap one so i'm trying to find a better stitch or donald one to replace it but i haven't found one yet.



choozen1ne said:


> I love the Yankees keychain


i'm a giants fan but i secretly love jeter  the bat is a souvenir from my ny trip last summer (the stitch keychain & donald cell phone strap too, from world of disney).  i guess i haven't changed them in awhile!


----------



## sissabelle

choozen1ne said:


> I love the Yankees keychain



I love your Yankees signature


----------



## chloe777

here is mine......
pink DS lite 
ergo patent sig mini skinny 
cheap cosmetic bag with 3 compartments
wallet (looking for a new one to match my bags)
gum
keys w/ mini sig pic frame keyfob
and last my pepper spray ( a girl has to be safe)


----------



## loveyouu

chloe777

I've noticed that you had the pink breast cancer chapstick? I've been searching for that forever and I wanted to know where did you get that? And your bag is TDF!


----------



## CandyJanney




----------



## LAltiero85

CandyJanney said:


>


WOW!!!!!! Gooooorgeous Madeline!!!!!  I didn't even know they were coming out w/ anything metallic for the Madelines!!!! Congrats on the gooorgeous bag!!!!!  My madeline is my favorite bag right now!!!


----------



## Kimmi

That Madeline is beautiful!


----------



## CandyJanney

Aww thanks! I LOVe her! I feel so classy! I never like structured bags!


----------



## alogram

loveyouu said:


> chloe777
> 
> I've noticed that you had the pink breast cancer chapstick? I've been searching for that forever and I wanted to know where did you get that? And your bag is TDF!




Just thought i would "interrupt".  

I see those Pink chapsticks every time I go to Wal Mart!  Of course, now I probably won't anymore!!  They sell them in a two pack.  ( I live in Upstate NY...)

just thought I would "butt in"

:s


----------



## chloe777

loveyouu said:


> chloe777
> 
> I've noticed that you had the pink breast cancer chapstick? I've been searching for that forever and I wanted to know where did you get that? And your bag is TDF!



Thank you!  I got the chapstick at bed,bath and beyond last year not sure when though.


----------



## luvmysheps22

loveyouu said:


> chloe777
> 
> I've noticed that you had the pink breast cancer chapstick? I've been searching for that forever and I wanted to know where did you get that? And your bag is TDF!


 
If you want 3 packages of 3 Ebay is calling your name! LOL


http://cgi.ebay.com/9-CHAPSTICK-CHA...ryZ31801QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## loveyouu

luvmysheps22 said:


> If you want 3 packages of 3 Ebay is calling your name! LOL
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/9-CHAPSTICK-CHAP-STICK-MOISTURIZER-ALOE-E-VUB-SPF-15_W0QQitemZ380012908530QQihZ025QQcategoryZ31801QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Haha I didn't want the chapsticks THAT badly LOL. But thanks for telling me where I can get them since I never seem to see them at the drug stores I go to lol.


----------



## Jade Sparkle

_Here's my junk.The SoHo(large) hobo holds a ton, I could easily double this amount._
_Just my random junk I always seem to carry around._
_My meds_
_Bleecker Wallet_
_Hello Kitty Calculator_
_Note Pad(Lisa Frank)_
_A Vera Bradley eyeglass case for pens:shame:_
_and a bunch of other stuff as you can see_


----------



## Jade Sparkle

CandyJanney said:


>


 
_Oh Wow!! I ADORE this bag!!!LOVE that lining color!_


----------



## Pursefreak25

Jade Sparkle said:


> _Here's my junk.The SoHo(large) hobo holds a ton, I could easily double this amount._
> _Just my random junk I always seem to carry around._
> _My meds_
> _Bleecker Wallet_
> _Hello Kitty Calculator_
> _Note Pad(Lisa Frank)_
> _A Vera Bradley eyeglass case for pens:shame:_
> _and a bunch of other stuff as you can see_


I love Lisa Frank too your bag is sooo cute.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Scribble tote....


 




I've come to the conclusion this bag is too small and i'm going to have upgrade to the larger size.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ That tote is soooo cute, I love all the colors!! And I love your Pomme Cles and Legacy wristlet too!


----------



## Mokey

Jade Sparkle, do you have a modeling pic of the large hobo?  I would love to see how big it looks on someone without all that store stuffing in it.


----------



## farmerswife

Bag Fetish said:


> Scribble tote....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to the conclusion this bag is too small and i'm going to have upgrade to the larger size.


 





I saw several of the Scribble Tote's at the San Marcus Outlet March 18th. I actually talked myself out of getting one and as usual regret it. I just need to learn to give in, I always regret not grabbing up the beauties that catch my eye.


----------



## coachgirl

farmerswife said:


> I saw several of the Scribble Tote's at the San Marcus Outlet March 18th. I actually talked myself out of getting one and as usual regret it. I just need to learn to give in, I always regret not grabbing up the beauties that catch my eye.


 
These are also at the Grove City Outlet in western Pennsylvania.


----------



## Jade Sparkle

Mokey said:


> Jade Sparkle, do you have a modeling pic of the large hobo? I would love to see how big it looks on someone without all that store stuffing in it.


 
_Hi , I don't have one yet but I'll get one asap and post it so you an see._


----------



## Mokey

Awesome!  Can't wait!


----------



## Jade Sparkle

Mokey said:


> Awesome! Can't wait!


_Ok Mokey..gonna post a modeling pic on the Coach catwalk for ya now_


----------



## Jade Sparkle

Pursefreak25 said:


> I love Lisa Frank too your bag is sooo cute.


_Thanks!Gotta  cute stuff!_


----------



## ranskimmie

One of my all time fav bags my Hamptons Scribble


----------



## Kimmi

I love those scribble bags!  My friend has one and it is so nice and fresh looking for spring and summer, just a great looking bag!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Here is my bag for today. I was feeling a little springy, so I thought Id take out the Straw Basket. 






Inside





Everything laid out..





-2 Sunglass cases 1 is mine, 1 is SO's(Why cant men carry their own stuff? lol)
-2 cell phones, 1 for work, 1 for personal use+Blue Tooth
-Scribble wristlet I use as a camera case for my NEW Canon G9
-D&B Wristlet for my lipglosses
-Gold wristlet for personal "items" lol.
-Purple Case for my coupons
-Wallet
-Coach mini skinny that I use for my discount cards
-Flower card case that I use for business cards
-Gold see thru case for my oil dobbing pads lol

I couldnt find my keys. I didnt realize they were missing until I switched purses lol.

I think thats it.


----------



## Voodoo

I switched to my Hampton's Weekend Hobo because it had been raining earlier in the week and just couldn't put her away!  She carries a ton, too!


















Two Coach wristlets (ruby & teal patent )
One Coach cosmetic bag (black sig stripe gunmetal)
One Mary Kay small cosmetic bag 
Structured Coach business card holder (lavender)
Set of Keys (with Coach star key fob and Picture Frame Key Fob)
Tin of Altoids
Nail kit
Bottle of hand sanitizer
Black Sharpie
Two Thumb drives
Cell phone (which my kid took off with when I dumped my bag  even when she has her own )
Post it notes (the cool satin square object near my keys)
Pack of gum
Dental Floss
Package of beauty blotters


----------



## farmerswife

WOW!!!! I love the straw bag. I wonder if they will bring it back this year? It is a Spring 2007 right? I know I remember that it caught my eye and I waited too long and it was no longer available.


----------



## Voodoo

QueenOfDa702 said:


> Everything laid out..


 
YAY VAL! You have tPF up on yer iPhone!  YOU ROCK!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

farmerswife said:


> WOW!!!! I love the straw bag. I wonder if they will bring it back this year? It is a Spring 2007 right? I know I remember that it caught my eye and I waited too long and it was no longer available.



Yup, its 2007. I saw them at the outlets(for way friggin cheaper than I paid!) towards the end of the Summer last year. I bet they will have them again! Keep an eye out for sure.



Voodoo said:


> YAY VAL! You have tPF up on yer iPhone!  YOU ROCK!



Of course my picture wouldnt be complete without a little tPF I wish I could put it up on the Razr too! Wait, doesnt tPF have a mobile phone version?? Next time..

I love your Hobo! I was eyeing that, but thought it would be too small. Looks like you got a crap load in there! Maybe I made a mistake by not snatching it up:shame:


----------



## Jkm

Ergo magazine tote, tobacco. I just changed purses AGAIN so here are some pictures of, "what's in my bag"!


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ SO pretty. 

*Voodoo -* Thanks for posting what's in your Hamptons hobo! I want that bag and am hunting it down when I go outlet shopping!


----------



## Voodoo

margaritaxmix said:


> *Voodoo -* Thanks for posting what's in your Hamptons hobo! I want that bag and am hunting it down when I go outlet shopping!


 
Yer welcome... I  her!


----------



## ranskimmie

Voodoo! I love your hamptons hobo!:okay:


----------



## Voodoo

ranskimmie said:


> Voodoo! I love your hamptons hobo!:okay:


 

Why thank you.... and I love your Boxer doggie !!!


----------



## TygerKitty

My first time posting on this thread!  Woo hoo!  This is one of the hamptons weekend pieces (#11669).  I have the bumble bee and watermelon keychains/charms on one side and the watercolor stripe/mini sig scarf on the other.

Inside, I have my new turquoise purse-to-go organizer (small) stuffed!  I also had a TIME magazine, a textbook for school, some receipts/post office stuff/letters to send, a mini little calendar, my phone, I also had a large waterbottle and string cheese (gone now!).

Inside the small purse-to-go I have:
- three lip glosses
- 4 pens
- tide to go
- 3 flavoring packets for water
- gum
- powder compact
- hairties
- sunglasses
- tampons
- Coach card case
- checkbook

This bag can hold a LOT!!!! But, it doesn't feel heavy or stuffed or anything!


----------



## Voodoo

^^OOOOOOOO that scarf looks GREAT on that bag!!!


----------



## TygerKitty

^^ Thanks Voodoo!!!  I do like how it turned out and really pops against the black and that the fabric on the bag and the scarf are both satin-y!  Thanks again!


----------



## purpleoscuro

Voodoo and jkm:

What do you put in your wristlets? I use to carry one with old receipts but can you give me some suggestions about what to put in the other???


----------



## TygerKitty

purpleoscuro said:


> Voodoo and jkm:
> 
> What do you put in your wristlets? I use to carry one with old receipts but can you give me some suggestions about what to put in the other???


 
You didn't ask me but I'm going to give you my answer anyways.... hope you don't mind!  I use wristlets ALL the time, seriously... ALL the time haha and I usually have cash/credit cards/DL/gift cards!  They are WAY cheaper than Coach wallets so I just use them, plus they are easy to carry when you are running into a store or going out on the town!  Hope that helps!


----------



## Jade Sparkle

Jkm said:


> Ergo magazine tote, tobacco. I just changed purses AGAIN so here are some pictures of, "what's in my bag"!


 
_Oh..I just LOVE this bag I want one in white so very bad!!!_


----------



## ranskimmie

Jade Sparkle said:


> _Oh..I just LOVE this bag I want one in white so very bad!!!_


 


LOL!! I was thinking the EXACT same thing!! Its so pretty.....I want white!!


----------



## divadivine682

Jkm said:


> Ergo magazine tote, tobacco. I just changed purses AGAIN so here are some pictures of, "what's in my bag"!


 
I am totally loooving this bag! Dont you just love the lining? So gorgeous!


----------



## louislover260

oops... messed up


----------



## louislover260

Here is all that I carried today in my Transatlantic Weekend Carryall:

Mini Sig Agenda
Mini Sig CC holder
Ipod in Vermillion Sig Stripe Cover
Dooney and Bourke IT med wristlet
Dooney and Bourke IT coin holder
Coach Ginger Tortoise Sunglasses
(not shown) TMobile Sidekick with Coach legacy charm


----------



## divadivine682

my new baby...aka: the holy grail for me!! lol Im loving her!  The colors are perfect for spring and very pretty! In it i have my pink heritage stripe cosmetics case, phone, metallic purple mini skinny, sunglasses (nothing special though!), coach perfume..mmmm!!......lipgloss, keys, khaki/gold sig wallet...


----------



## Pursefreak25

Im carrying my Black Sig.Ergo. I love her.

Inside of her is:
Coach wallet
Coach wristlet
cherry makeup bag
HK notepad
HK pen 
mp3 player
LV coin & change holder
keys
comb
cell phone( used to take pic) 
work badge


----------



## Kansashalo

JKM, are those Coach sunnies in your pics?

LOVE your magazine tote BTW!


----------



## Jkm

purpleoscuro said:


> Voodoo and jkm:
> 
> What do you put in your wristlets? I use to carry one with old receipts but can you give me some suggestions about what to put in the other???


 
Hi, in my wristlet I keep a small pink fold up hairbrush, lip stick, chapstick & eye drops. I usually carry two, hand sanitizer, and a mini hand lotion in the other. I need a giant wristlet to fit it all in one!


----------



## Jkm

divadivine682 said:


> my new baby...aka: the holy grail for me!! lol Im loving her!  The colors are perfect for spring and very pretty! In it i have my pink heritage stripe cosmetics case, phone, metallic purple mini skinny, sunglasses (nothing special though!), coach perfume..mmmm!!......lipgloss, keys, khaki/gold sig wallet...


 

Beautiful bag! I have never seen this color combo. I want one!!


----------



## Jkm

Kansashalo said:


> JKM, are those Coach sunnies in your pics?
> 
> LOVE your magazine tote BTW!


 
No, STeve Madden but I wish they were Coach lol!
BTW, im in KS too.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Today's bag was the black patent ergo, and inside was:

Coach chili leather french purse
VB pink elephants pencil/brush case and clip zip id holder
a nearly empty pack of wet ones
D&G sunglasses
gum
Blackberry
keys


----------



## TejasMama

SpoiledRotten22 said:


> Today's bag was the black patent ergo, and inside was:
> 
> Coach chili leather french purse
> VB pink elephants pencil/brush case and clip zip id holder
> a nearly empty pack of wet ones
> D&G sunglasses
> gum
> Blackberry
> keys


 
I absolutely LOVE your chili french purse inside your black ergo!  That is so amazing....

I have some VB cosmetic accessories, too!  Very cute!


----------



## Pursefreak25

OMGOSH!!! You have the dice keyfob. I wanted that and their all sold out. I love your french wallet.


SpoiledRotten22 said:


> Today's bag was the black patent ergo, and inside was:
> 
> Coach chili leather french purse
> VB pink elephants pencil/brush case and clip zip id holder
> a nearly empty pack of wet ones
> D&G sunglasses
> gum
> Blackberry
> keys


----------



## Jkm

SpoiledRotten22 said:


> Today's bag was the black patent ergo, and inside was:
> 
> Coach chili leather french purse
> VB pink elephants pencil/brush case and clip zip id holder
> a nearly empty pack of wet ones
> D&G sunglasses
> gum
> Blackberry
> keys


 

i love your patnet ergo!


----------



## catlover

Sign* ~ Everything but Money!


----------



## ranskimmie

Today Im using my ever-so-loved ergo belted tote


----------



## farmerswife

ranskimmie said:


> Today Im using my ever-so-loved ergo belted tote


 

I have been looking all over for that checkbook cover that you have. It matches my checks exactly and it is not the cover that was offered when I ordered my checks. Where did you find it?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Kimmi great bag... thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ranskimmie

farmerswife said:


> I have been looking all over for that checkbook cover that you have. It matches my checks exactly and it is not the cover that was offered when I ordered my checks. Where did you find it?


 
I ordered it when I ordered my checks a while back its a matching set.  eeek, I dont remember who I ordered my check from:shame: so sorry.


----------



## ranskimmie

Bag Fetish said:


> Kimmi great bag... thanks for sharing!!


 
Thanks hun!


----------



## catlover

Wow.... just lovely!


ranskimmie said:


> Today Im using my ever-so-loved ergo belted tote


----------



## darlingtif

Not much today! I just added a new addition to the gang so I am not too quick to fill her up so fast:

Checkbook/Wallet
Cell
Thumb drive 
Makeup pouch
Fem stuff
Sunglasses
Bath&Body works Sun ripened rasberry antibacterial gel
Keys


----------



## Kimmi

I love your ergo tote Kimmie, it looks great in that colour!


----------



## mirrra

im new here.great bags everyone


----------



## mirrra

just wanna try to share mine

in my bridgit today..
not much stuff in it.

Dior wallet
Thierry Mugler lotion
Dior powder
Dior blusher
Dior lipstick
Lancome glossy
Car keys
P1i Sony Ericsson


----------



## jenniferelaine

^Love how everything fits in the Bridget!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

mine:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/angelkakes/2430346093/in/photostream/


----------



## monstamuffin

Francine in winter white with:

Coach Belle sunglasses w/coach case
Coach Sig. wallet in brown w/turquiose with checkbook 
keys w/coach lurex optic photo keyfob
makeup case (made out of daughter's dancing pic)
Coach 4x7 planner stuffed with paperwork
phone,trident bubble gum,tissue pack,envelope of gift cards, mgm grand mini photo album,binkie (for my son).............


----------



## Jkm

sig. khaki/mahagony ergo tote


----------



## LAltiero85

Jkm said:


> sig. khaki/mahagony ergo tote


What a gorgeous bag!  I love all of the contents too!  The phone lanyard is adorable!


----------



## Jkm

Thank you! It's a great bag for everyday kicking around.


----------



## Jkm

mirrra said:


> just wanna try to share mine
> 
> in my bridgit today..
> not much stuff in it.
> 
> Dior wallet
> Thierry Mugler lotion
> Dior powder
> Dior blusher
> Dior lipstick
> Lancome glossy
> Car keys
> P1i Sony Ericsson


Love your bridgit!


----------



## Pursefreak25

i like how you put the butterfly keychain on a ball chain then put it on your bag. tooo cute i never would've thought of that.


Jkm said:


> sig. khaki/mahagony ergo tote


----------



## Pursefreak25

this is too cute i didnt think it held that much.


mirrra said:


> just wanna try to share mine
> 
> in my bridgit today..
> not much stuff in it.
> 
> Dior wallet
> Thierry Mugler lotion
> Dior powder
> Dior blusher
> Dior lipstick
> Lancome glossy
> Car keys
> P1i Sony Ericsson


----------



## Jkm

I decided to switch purses this Am. I haven't carried my Carly in a long while. 
Not pictured is my patchwork mini skinny. Same old contents as before pretty much! (I need new accesories!) GEESH sorry they are so huge! 
The wristlets I have do not hold much as you can see...


----------



## spiceykim

My turn to post lol. 

my lovely new beauty.
















I have my sig wristlet that holds my clinique lip gloss, chapstick, and knife.
My cell phone.
And my ergo mini skinny that holds my debit/credit cards, DL, and military ID.

I can't wait till my snail gets here so I can put him on my bag!


----------



## Jkm

spiceykim said:


> My turn to post lol.
> 
> my lovely new beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my sig wristlet that holds my clinique lip gloss, chapstick, and knife.
> My cell phone.
> And my ergo mini skinny that holds my debit/credit cards, DL, and military ID.
> 
> I can't wait till my snail gets here so I can put him on my bag!


 
\
Cute! Love the pink. It holds alot, i think i need one!


----------



## spiceykim

Jkm said:


> \
> Cute! Love the pink. It holds alot, i think i need one!


 

You should I really love it so much. It's so cute for spring/summer.


----------



## krispin41

I am using my HS Satchel this week.






All the contents:






HS Compact Clutch Wallet, Mini Skinny and Wristlet.
Chelsea Wristlet
B&BW Lotion in Vanilla Bean Noel
Bare Escentuals Compact in Tortoise Case
Brighton Pill Box
Various pens and pencils
Kuromi Notebook
LV Vernis 4-Key Holder and Checkbook
Gum
Tide to Go Pen
Keys on Brighton Keyfob
Weight Watchers Tracker and 1-point Bar
Tissue Holder made with Vera Bradley Yellow Bird fabric

Inside the Wristlets:






HS: iPod shuffle and headphones, Splenda tablets, Bluetooth headset, pencil and Pinky Mints (from the Japanese market, they are lychee flavored)

Chelsea: Mirror, lip-gloss, dental floss and Lush Karma solid perfume.

Not seen in any of these pictures is my Blackberry since I used it to take these pics.


----------



## Pursefreak25

i love your satchel.


krispin41 said:


> I am using my HS Satchel this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS Compact Clutch Wallet, Mini Skinny and Wristlet.
> Chelsea Wristlet
> B&BW Lotion in Vanilla Bean Noel
> Bare Escentuals Compact in Tortoise Case
> Brighton Pill Box
> Various pens and pencils
> Kuromi Notebook
> LV Vernis 4-Key Holder and Checkbook
> Gum
> Tide to Go Pen
> Keys on Brighton Keyfob
> Weight Watchers Tracker and 1-point Bar
> Tissue Holder made with Vera Bradley Yellow Bird fabric
> 
> Inside the Wristlets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS: iPod shuffle and headphones, Splenda tablets, Bluetooth headset, pencil and Pinky Mints (from the Japanese market, they are lychee flavored)
> 
> Chelsea: Mirror, lip-gloss, dental floss and Lush Karma solid perfume.
> 
> Not seen in any of these pictures is my Blackberry since I used it to take these pics.


----------



## greenpixie

Cute satchel krispin - and you know I love all your green accessories!  That brighton keyfob is adorable as well.


----------



## krispin41

Thanks!!!


----------



## leeann

In my pink patent satchel, I have:
Coach wallet that FH got me from the outlet last weekend(khaki sig w/red patent lining and a flower on it
Wristlet for compact, concealer, mascara ect.
Cheapo makeup bag for lipgloss
Keys on snail keychain
One of my sons action figures
Tampax in the kisslock compartment
Checkbook
pens 
Hairbrush
Blackberry Pearl
Ipod

And that is why my satchel doesnt always like to stay closed LOL.


----------



## rphppr

Inside my Coach:


----------



## Jkm

rphppr said:


> Inside my Coach:


 

Love your bag!


----------



## ranskimmie

This is so darn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ed cute!! Love your goodies too!


----------



## rphppr

Thanks Jkm and Ranskimmie!


----------



## alatrop

I've been carrying my Hamptons Carryall CONSTANTLY for a few weeks.  I'm aiming to keep it that way until my birthday (when I get my Madeline!)











Pens and pencil, wallet, coin purse, lip balm, hairbrush, iPod and LG Scoop, lotion, keys, floss, gum!


----------



## mama0306

alatrop said:


> I've been carrying my Hamptons Carryall CONSTANTLY for a few weeks.  I'm aiming to keep it that way until my birthday (when I get my Madeline!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pens and pencil, wallet, coin purse, lip balm, hairbrush, iPod and LG Scoop, lotion, keys, floss, gum!



I'm REALLY in love with your new wallet!  It's so pretty


----------



## alatrop

mama0306 said:


> I'm REALLY in love with your new wallet!  It's so pretty



Thank you!  I love it too


----------



## Lady Blackney

In my ergo pleated large capacity wristlet I have:

Coach lipstick case
Coach spring patchwork mini skinny
LG Chocolate with Coach strawberry lanyard
10 dollars
Keys with Coach turtle keyfob
Clinque powder compact

Wow thats a lot in a wristlet.


----------



## howardu09

My Coach Mens Hamptons Draft Tote:


----------



## greenpixie

Love that tote! Thanks for posting!


----------



## LAltiero85

howardu, I love your tote, and all if the LV accessories!


----------



## Indigowaters

Love it! I've seen your bags in the LV forum too and love how organized you are. I've always wanted to see how much this  tote carries too. Thanks for posting. 


howardu09 said:


> My Coach Mens Hamptons Draft Tote:


----------



## Kimmi

^ Very nice tote!  Your things all match great in it!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Howardu09- Im loving this bag and all your accessories. Congrats!!!! Enjoy


----------



## howardu09

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.


----------



## chloe777

my lunch tote


----------



## howardu09

chloe777 said:


> my lunch tote



Its all so organized. Nothing hanging freely. Love the accessories. Thanks for sharing


----------



## rendodan110

I can play now!!!! I just got my first coach today as an early mothers day gift. I m not sure the names of all the accesories but ill try to explain them.
first.... my new mini signature black and silver lunch tote. w/ a pink coach flower key chain on the front
black and silver signature wristlet w/ ipod shuffle,pens,receipts and hand sanitizer
and black/black gunmetal mini skinny w/ drivers license, most used cards and cash.
then the non coach items are.....
palm treo 755p 
fossil sunnies
 makeup bag w/ inhaler,lipstick,eyeliner,tissues and tweezers.
fossil coin purse w/ coins and rarely used cards
small pouch for girl stuff.
and my pink miss-a-kit

I also bought my daughter a coach multicolor swingpack and coach card case

ill try to post pictures later


----------



## blackbutterfly

Love it all!

I need that Burberry iPhone case!!!

I love your posts in LV, and am glad you came over here too!



howardu09 said:


> My Coach Mens Hamptons Draft Tote:


----------



## howardu09

blackbutterfly said:


> Love it all!
> 
> I need that Burberry iPhone case!!!
> 
> I love your posts in LV, and am glad you came over here too!



Thanks. I always love your posts too. Especially your antigua bag and the accessories you had inside..

This is my first ever thing from coach. I wish there were more mens bags excluding the briefcases. Im not really there in life yet..


----------



## howardu09

blackbutterfly said:


> Love it all!
> 
> I need that Burberry iPhone case!!!
> 
> I love your posts in LV, and am glad you came over here too!


Guess what I just found:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NewAuthentic-Bu...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-B...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Burberry-Ph...0QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem:yahoo:


----------



## monstamuffin

fantastic bag! I love your style!


----------



## monstamuffin

Love the green.......it's my new favorite color!


----------



## monstamuffin

I love that Bridgit.......I can't believe the amount of stuff that it holds! I need to get one!


----------



## luralee

ranskimmie said:


> This is so darn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ed cute!! Love your goodies too!


 


Your bag is SO cute!   And that red mini skinny is really different.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

In the Ergo and the Carly...


----------



## Pursefreak25

SpoiledRotten- You make me want to get the white Ergo. Its really pretty and the scarf makes it look even prettier.


----------



## blackbutterfly

i am forever indebted!!

thank you so much!!! 



howardu09 said:


> Guess what I just found:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NewAuthentic-Burberry-Nova-Check-Blackberry-Camera-Case_W0QQitemZ290226976722QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-Burberry-Nova-Check-iPod-Cell-Phone-Case_W0QQitemZ290226918857QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Burberry-Phone-IPod-Case-Key-Ring-GOLD-WOW_W0QQitemZ300220712654QQihZ020QQcategoryZ56170QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Pursefreak25 said:


> SpoiledRotten- You make me want to get the white Ergo. Its really pretty and the scarf makes it look even prettier.


 

Thanks!

If you can you should definitely get one!!  I have the pebbled leather and it is so amazingly soft....without realizing it I'll be sitting there just petting it.  And from what I've heard white pebbled leather is so much easier to care for than the other white leathers.


----------



## ranskimmie

SpoiledRotten22 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If you can you should definitely get one!! I have the pebbled leather and it is so amazingly soft....without realizing it I'll be sitting there just petting it. And from what I've heard white pebbled leather is so much easier to care for than the other white leathers.


 
ITA!! I have one and just LVE it!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

I have one too!  Haven't used it yet, but I will soon.  I love it!


----------



## greenpixie

Traveling light today. 
In my Chelsea small hobo today:

pond ergo french purse (too lazy to change out wallets today!)
keys
compact & lip gloss
gum
pen
Bluetooth headset
cell phone

with enough room left over for the bag of Ritz crackers I ate for a snack an hour ago. :shame:


----------



## KawaiiMira

SpoiledRotten22 said:


> In the Ergo and the Carly...



OMG! Carly with blue inside lining?!?  

*falls over*

I love it!


----------



## candac3mari3

Today inside my new Signature stripe reversible punch tote....... (yea i tried to stick to one bag for a whole week, didn't work!)









Tattersall Wristlet
Heritage Stripe Wristlet
Hamptons Slim Envelope Wallet
Heritage Stripe Mini Skinny
BBW Hand Sanitizer
Mentos---can't live w/o them!


----------



## lunatwinkle

^^ I love your tattersall wristlet and heart keyfob/charm!


----------



## LAltiero85

candac3mari3 said:


> Today inside my new Signature stripe reversible punch tote....... (yea i tried to stick to one bag for a whole week, didn't work!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattersall Wristlet
> Heritage Stripe Wristlet
> Hamptons Slim Envelope Wallet
> Heritage Stripe Mini Skinny
> BBW Hand Sanitizer
> Mentos---can't live w/o them!


Gorgeous tote!  I love all of the contents too!!


----------



## monstamuffin

Today I'm using my new burn't orange pleated wristlet for the first time! I never ever carry just a wristlet, but my DH and I are going to the Boston CELTICS playoff game tonight (GO CELTICS) and I don't want to gave to worry about one of my bags. So heres whats inside:

*new red cell phone
*lipstick
*eyeliner
*brush
*license & debt card 
*chocolate covered chocolate mint altoids (soooo good)


----------



## missaudrie

inside my hamptons carryall...
pink razr
keys
gum
lipgloss
my fav. necklace
sig. stripe wallet
sig. stripe skinny
bank statements
mirror/brush compact


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love your tote too cute.


candac3mari3 said:


> Today inside my new Signature stripe reversible punch tote....... (yea i tried to stick to one bag for a whole week, didn't work!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattersall Wristlet
> Heritage Stripe Wristlet
> Hamptons Slim Envelope Wallet
> Heritage Stripe Mini Skinny
> BBW Hand Sanitizer
> Mentos---can't live w/o them!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

In my Bottle Green Bleecker Duffle Bag:

Coach Yellow Flower Coin Purse
Prosil for scars
Airborne Lozenges
Starbucks free tall coffee on Wed Card
Ziplock of splenda/lemon and tea bags
Sour Apple chewing Altoids Gum
GC's for Hallmark
Mele cat (Kiro) pencil/makeup case
Black Coach Wallet
Sailor Moon Checkbook 
Bottle Green Bleecker Slim Wallet with most important cards
Bleecker Coal leather wristlet with Ipod and earbuds
Coach Hamptons Weekend Black w/ Teal(or Turq) Cosmetic Case
Aveda Lip Emollient
4 Starbucks Recovery Coupons
1G memory CF in CF USB reader

In my makeup bag:
Advil/Tylenol
TicTacs in regular
Smashbox LipBrilliance Palette in Showcase
Smashbox lip gloss in: bare, aura, pout, desire, starlit
Smashbox smashing treatment
Dermatologist face cream for Rosacea
SmarTrip card
2 Benadryl Allergy & Sinus Headache tabs
Thymes Tensions Spot Relief
Purell hand sanitizer
Hope in a Jar sampler
Smashbox sheer focus tinted moisturizer in Fair


----------



## rendodan110

Inside my new mini signature lunch tote















inside my mini skinny is my cash and most used cards
inside the little gold pouch is girl things
inside the fossil coin purse is change and rarely used cards

missing is my keys, my sunnies and my lighter


----------



## rendodan110

and this is my mini signature tote


----------



## guancia

I'm *attempting* to be more organized with my purse, so less things scattered in my bag.

I have in my Chocolate ergo tote:
- Chelsea pebbled accordian wallet (use this pretty much everyday b/c I hate switching wallets)
- Magenta patent wristlet
- Mini sig agenda
- make up case (my pills, lipbalm, lipgloss, pen, hand sanitizer)
- Sunglasses case
- Eyeglasses/contact case
- keys
- cocoa butter vaseline hand cream

It seems like I hold so little, but I have everything I need/use, and more. hmmm....


----------



## Kimmi

What a cute bag, I love it in the chocolate! And the inside looks very organized  !


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love the lunch tote Rendodan110.


----------



## rendodan110

thank you! pursefreak25


----------



## blackbutterfly

my newest bag:


----------



## ASDJAY6

I have alot of the large size Coach bags and reading this post made me feel silly I have at least 15lbs. worth of stuff in it and week days 20lbs.
  Today I am carring my xl ergo.
Everyone teases me saying I carry luggage.  Since its Mothers Day I downsized to the following things Large Sig. Agenda - Pens - H2O - Turquoise Sig. Stripe Wallet - pens -  PSP (Im Addicted) - IPOD - Sig. Key Holder - Card Holder - Asthma Pump
Junk Caddy (This invention is great it holds everything in its Place)


----------



## newcoachlover

SpoiledRotten22 said:


> In the Ergo and the Carly...


 
Love the blue lining in your carly and your legacy wristlet and wallet.


----------



## iHeartCoachStuf

I just got my Signature Tote yesterday, so Here are pics of her, and what im carrying in it today!





Inside (sorry its blurry)




The stuff that was in it!




List of contents:
Ergo Mini Skinny - Holds my change
Ergo Wristlet - Holds my Money and coupons
Matching Mini Skinny - Holds credit/debit cards
Coach Sunglasses case (with Coach sunglasses inside, of course  )
Back Pack Buddies wipes - For quick clean ups (I dont have any kids though)
Benadryl Allergy Dissolving strips (allergy season!)
'5' Gum
Softlips lip balm
Finsihing Touch hair thing. lol!


Im SOOOO happy to have this tote, I was so needing a bigger Coach! Its PERFECT!  Now hubby's put me on ban.....but I might be able to squeeze a Wallet in before he gets notices


----------



## LAltiero85

iHeartCoachStuf said:


> I just got my Signature Tote yesterday, so Here are pics of her, and what im carrying in it today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside (sorry its blurry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff that was in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of contents:
> Ergo Mini Skinny - Holds my change
> Ergo Wristlet - Holds my Money and coupons
> Matching Mini Skinny - Holds credit/debit cards
> Coach Sunglasses case (with Coach sunglasses inside, of course  )
> Back Pack Buddies wipes - For quick clean ups (I dont have any kids though)
> Benadryl Allergy Dissolving strips (allergy season!)
> '5' Gum
> Softlips lip balm
> Finsihing Touch hair thing. lol!
> 
> 
> Im SOOOO happy to have this tote, I was so needing a bigger Coach! Its PERFECT! Now hubby's put me on ban.....but I might be able to squeeze a Wallet in before he gets notices


Oooo!!! I LOVE your tote!!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

*I love your new tote. CONGRATS!!!!*


iHeartCoachStuf said:


> I just got my Signature Tote yesterday, so Here are pics of her, and what im carrying in it today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside (sorry its blurry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff that was in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of contents:
> Ergo Mini Skinny - Holds my change
> Ergo Wristlet - Holds my Money and coupons
> Matching Mini Skinny - Holds credit/debit cards
> Coach Sunglasses case (with Coach sunglasses inside, of course  )
> Back Pack Buddies wipes - For quick clean ups (I dont have any kids though)
> Benadryl Allergy Dissolving strips (allergy season!)
> '5' Gum
> Softlips lip balm
> Finsihing Touch hair thing. lol!
> 
> 
> Im SOOOO happy to have this tote, I was so needing a bigger Coach! Its PERFECT! Now hubby's put me on ban.....but I might be able to squeeze a Wallet in before he gets notices


----------



## iHeartCoachStuf

thanks girls! im SOOO in love with her! my poor carly is being neglected, lol.


----------



## iheartdooney

My Mother's Day gift.


----------



## babyjean06

iheartdooney said:


> My Mother's Day gift.



Lovee the legacy wristlet!


----------



## Kimmi

I love the ergo totes!  Your mother's day gift is wonderful!


----------



## guancia

iheartdooney said:


> My Mother's Day gift.


 

Sooooo pretty! I love love LOVE this tote!


----------



## kphillips

My new LVE!!!!
Inside: Cell phone, Orbitz gum, notebook, checkbook (don't normally carry this...I need a Coach one ), work badge, iPod, wallet, Scarf Print wristlet (used as makeup bag), skinny to hold my frequent buyer cards, wristlet to hold receipts, coupons, insurance cards, etc.


----------



## iheartdooney

^^Gorgeous!

Thanks everyone. I am loving my Ergo.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I haven't posted in this thread in a while...got a new bag! This is my large signature stripe shoulder bag in black and grey. 

Inside: 
-Hamptons signature mini wallet in black.
-Signature mini skinny in brown.
-Orange business card holder.
-Makeup bag.
-Sephora compact mirror.
-Day planner.
-Bath & Bodyworks lotion.
-Bath & Bodyworks hand sanitizer.
-Coach keyfob...and keys.
-Cell phone.


----------



## monstamuffin

Today is the first time using my new Elisa bag with my new brass script heart on it, I was planning on waiting until fall, so here goes:

*new salmon pink checkbook wallet...no Coach (they weren't big enough for all my stuff)
*Coach Belle sunglasses w/Coach case
*dark chocolate covered altoids
*baby wipes in case
*diaper
*new red cell phone
*Coach agenda book (si. brown w/brown leather trim)
*mgm grand mini skinny photo book
*girl stuff
*folding brush
*tanning eye candy (googles)
*binkie and toy car for the little one
*scrunchie
*my daughters gift cards
*dancing recital tickets
*make up bag w/kids pic keychain,son's inhaler,eyeliner,Victoria Secret's heavenly,lipstick,coconut hand cream,tide pen,extra key,nail file, burt's bee's chapstick!
oh and keys with my Coach silver lurex pic frame keyfob on them!

And I wonder why all my bags are soooo heavy????


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love your bag. I notice that you have the Coconut Lime Bath & Body works lotion and sanitizer. That is my favorite scent.


Sweetpea83 said:


> I haven't posted in this thread in a while...got a new bag! This is my large signature stripe shoulder bag in black and grey.
> 
> Inside:
> -Hamptons signature mini wallet in black.
> -Signature mini skinny in brown.
> -Orange business card holder.
> -Makeup bag.
> -Sephora compact mirror.
> -Day planner.
> -Bath & Bodyworks lotion.
> -Bath & Bodyworks hand sanitizer.
> -Coach keyfob...and keys.
> -Cell phone.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks! It's my favorite scent at the moment as well!


----------



## alatrop

In my large Madeline in MAGENTA!!  Woo!







Book (Such A Pretty Fat by Jen Lancaster), phone, iPod in sock, gum, Advil (for my boyfriend), floss, lip balm, lotion, wallet, mini brush, keys, coin purse, sunglasses!


----------



## Indigowaters

OMgosh. Why are you tempting me to get another bag? And more accessories?





alatrop said:


> In my large Madeline in MAGENTA!!  Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book (Such A Pretty Fat by Jen Lancaster), phone, iPod in sock, gum, Advil (for my boyfriend), floss, lip balm, lotion, wallet, mini brush, keys, coin purse, sunglasses!


----------



## alatrop

Indigowaters said:


> OMgosh. Why are you tempting me to get another bag? And more accessories?




:devil:


----------



## rendodan110

very pretty madeline and wallet


----------



## LAltiero85

alatrop said:


> In my large Madeline in MAGENTA!! Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book (Such A Pretty Fat by Jen Lancaster), phone, iPod in sock, gum, Advil (for my boyfriend), floss, lip balm, lotion, wallet, mini brush, keys, coin purse, sunglasses!


 Darn darn darn!!!! WHY did I not get this bag????????


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love the Madeline and the color is sooo pretty.


----------



## rendodan110

updated Whats in my Mini signature lunch tote! I went back to the outlet and added a few new accessories. Do you think its to matching? 



my Mini Signature lunch tote!


everything inside!


everything laid out!


Inside my accessories!


----------



## risatyer

this is sad to say but i have money and dipers in mine right now!


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love the this tote. Im thinking about getting one.


rendodan110 said:


> updated Whats in my Mini signature lunch tote! I went back to the outlet and added a few new accessories. Do you think its to matching?
> 
> View attachment 435819
> 
> my Mini Signature lunch tote!
> View attachment 435820
> 
> everything inside!
> View attachment 435822
> 
> everything laid out!
> View attachment 435821
> 
> Inside my accessories!


----------



## rendodan110

Pursefreak25 said:


> I love the this tote. Im thinking about getting one.


Thank you I really love it! and it holds so much but yet can be so organized and light weight!  you really should get one I only paid 135 and I think it is worth every penny!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Thank you Rendondan110 Im going to me one at the end of this month. I cant wait.


----------



## RealDealGirl

I switched over to the ivory embossed hamptons carryall a couple of weeks ago & here's what's inside...


----------



## rendodan110

I love your carryall I have been looking at a black sig carryall at the outlets! they do hold quit a bit!


----------



## LAltiero85

RealDealGirl said:


> I switched over to the ivory embossed hamptons carryall a couple of weeks ago & here's what's inside...


OMG!  I love your carryall!  And your vintage makeup bag is TDF!  And if you don't mind, can I ask, where did you get that gorgeous compact w/ the handbag on it?  It's ADORABLE!  I love it!


----------



## RealDealGirl

Thanks a bunch LA! I'm really loving this bag, it fits a lot. The compact is from Marshall's~ I think it was like $7?? They had them about a month ago, not sure if some stores still carry them, but they were in different colors and some have handbags and some have shoes on them, hope you can find one, I love it!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Realdeal girl- i love your accessories.


----------



## RealDealGirl

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Linnykita

i have a tiny tiny one, so all i can fit is my keys and my phone! love it


----------



## starlightdoll

hi all! i am new to this forum!! I'm a 25 yr old Singaporean girl

I own a Coach small Tote in brass/bronze and I love it! its my first coach bag

i do have a khaki wristlet too and I want more!! help me!! 
as the tote is spacious, i dump all my stuff in there!! now i am so guilty about it as I am afraid i may spoil my bag!! but still it looks fab!!

hope to know more girls here


----------



## caribbeangator

OMG!!!!! I am so in love with this bag...It is abs. BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I really want one now. All of that was just to say how lovely your bag is and your accessories are just as beautiful.... 




RealDealGirl said:


> I switched over to the ivory embossed hamptons carryall a couple of weeks ago & here's what's inside...


----------



## newcoachlover

RealDealGirl said:


> I switched over to the ivory embossed hamptons carryall a couple of weeks ago & here's what's inside...


 
What a gorgeous bag, everything looks so nice, neat and in it's place too!!!! I love that compact too, it's so cute!


----------



## iheartdooney

RealDeal, I  your bag.  And that compact is sooo cute!!


----------



## krispin41

rendodan110 said:


> updated Whats in my Mini signature lunch tote! I went back to the outlet and added a few new accessories. Do you think its to matching?



For me no, I love to match my accessories (and have some of the same pieces you do!)


----------



## RealDealGirl

caribbeangator, newcoachlover & iheartdooney!


----------



## rendodan110

krispin41 said:


> For me no, I love to match my accessories (and have some of the same pieces you do!)


   good Im not alone!  Thank you!


----------



## Jesscap5

I love love love that ivory embossed hamptons carryall!


----------



## rendodan110

whats in my black signature ergo






my black signature ergo


----------



## rendodan110

Forgot the everything inside my ergo picture


----------



## LAltiero85

rendodan110 said:


> whats in my black signature ergo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my black signature ergo


HOT bag!  I love it! I love all of your accessories too!  You're pink fossil wallet is really cute--I have that same wallet in blue!


----------



## luvmysheps22

RealDealGirl said:


> I switched over to the ivory embossed hamptons carryall a couple of weeks ago & here's what's inside...


 
How much is the turklock magenta wallet and is it still in Coach stores?? It's beautiful!


----------



## rendodan110

Thank you LA! I love my ergo I cant stop looking at her. I would like to see the blue fossil wallet I bet thats really pretty, they only had pink and tan left when i bought mine.


----------



## RealDealGirl

luvmysheps22, I think its still in stores- $208.


----------



## Pursefreak25

Rendodan110- I love your ergo and how all the accessories match. I have an ergo too and I love her alot i cant stop looking at her too.


----------



## rendodan110

Pursefreak25 said:


> Rendodan110- I love your ergo and how all the accessories match. I have an ergo too and I love her alot i cant stop looking at her too.


Thank you, aren't Ergos great!


----------



## Kenia

RealDealGirl- Thats one hot bag and accesories! What color glossimer is that on the left?


----------



## newcoachlover

RealDealGirl said:


> caribbeangator, newcoachlover & iheartdooney!


 
Your welcome, I just realized, I have the wallet in geranium and cell phone lanyard in white...lol.


----------



## newcoachlover

rendodan110 said:


> Forgot the everything inside my ergo picture


 
Love your ergo and how everything matches. The flower key fob is cute too!!!


----------



## rendodan110

newcoachlover said:


> Love your ergo and how everything matches. The flower key fob is cute too!!!


thank you


----------



## LAltiero85

rendodan110 said:


> Thank you LA! I love my ergo I cant stop looking at her. I would like to see the blue fossil wallet I bet thats really pretty, they only had pink and tan left when i bought mine.


Sure!  I'll take a pic of it for ya!  I'll post what's in my bag and take a close up of it!  Brb...


----------



## LAltiero85

Okay....here's all of the stuff I have in my bag right now!


----------



## rendodan110

LAltiero85 said:


> Okay....here's all of the stuff I have in my bag right now!



oh i like the blue too, all your stuff is nice. what bag is that?


----------



## LAltiero85

rendodan110 said:


> oh i like the blue too, all your stuff is nice. what bag is that?


My med. black sig. Gallery tote


----------



## rendodan110

LAltiero85 said:


> My med. black sig. Gallery tote



I love gallery totes, what type of perfume is that the bottle is so pretty? and I love your ipod case too. I love pink


----------



## LAltiero85

rendodan110 said:


> I love gallery totes, what type of perfume is that the bottle is so pretty? and I love your ipod case too. I love pink


Thank you!:shame:  I love pink too!! The perfume is Irresistible by Givenchy.


----------



## rendodan110

thank you Ill have to check it out, the bottle is adorable!


----------



## greenpixie

Here are the "guts" of my Leigh:

Coach "Lori" sunnies in case
white Heritage sm. beauty case
geranium Hamptons french purse
wine Bleecker capacity wristlet
keys in front turnlock pocket
cell (that I took the photo with)
gum and small pen in slip pocket

The more I use it the more I love the bag.


----------



## Bag Fetish

jayhawkgirl said:


> My Carly is Full!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crammed in there, I have.....
> 
> Heritage Stripe Beauty Case
> Samantha Sunnies & Case
> Khaki and Gold Checkbook Wallet
> Khaki and Red Planner
> Embossed Photo Book (YES, I'm STILL carrying around wedding Pix!)
> Crimson Wristlet to carry my camera
> Lotion
> Gum
> 37 ramdom cents
> 2 pens
> Keys with Frog Key Fob
> Cell Phone
> 2 Laffy Taffy and 2 Starburst
> 
> It's now time to clean out that thing!! Anyone want 2 Laffy Taffy???



Sorry is the med or the large ?


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

Looks like the large to me.


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^thank you.


----------



## ranskimmie

greenpixie said:


> Here are the "guts" of my Leigh:
> 
> Coach "Lori" sunnies in case
> white Heritage sm. beauty case
> geranium Hamptons french purse
> wine Bleecker capacity wristlet
> keys in front turnlock pocket
> cell (that I took the photo with)
> gum and small pen in slip pocket
> 
> The more I use it the more I love the bag.


 
OOOH love your "guts" greenpixie!!:okay:


----------



## LegacyGirl

She holds so much! I love her!











iPhone headphones
Etienne Aigner stripe wallet
Tide to Go stick
hair clip
key cards for office
stride gum
Coach wristlet
keys
mirror
mini hot sauce 
breath strips
motrin
Hand Sanitizer
misc case used for pens/makeup/meds
Bath and Body Works lip gloss
Highlighter and pen
iPhone
eye drops
not pictured:
girlie things
bandaids
alcohol pads
pink digital camera
business card case (kind of matches the mirror but she looks more evil)
Bath and Body Works Pineapple lotion
Sunglasses


----------



## rendodan110

i have the same mini tabasco sauce! beautiful ergo



LegacyGirl said:


> She holds so much! I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone headphones
> Etienne Aigner stripe wallet
> Tide to Go stick
> hair clip
> key cards for office
> stride gum
> Coach wristlet
> keys
> mirror
> mini hot sauce
> breath strips
> motrin
> Hand Sanitizer
> misc case used for pens/makeup/meds
> Bath and Body Works lip gloss
> Highlighter and pen
> iPhone
> eye drops
> not pictured:
> girlie things
> bandaids
> alcohol pads
> pink digital camera
> business card case (kind of matches the mirror but she looks more evil)
> Bath and Body Works Pineapple lotion
> Sunglasses


----------



## blackbutterfly

iPhone !!



LegacyGirl said:


> She holds so much! I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone headphones
> Etienne Aigner stripe wallet
> Tide to Go stick
> hair clip
> key cards for office
> stride gum
> Coach wristlet
> keys
> mirror
> mini hot sauce
> breath strips
> motrin
> Hand Sanitizer
> misc case used for pens/makeup/meds
> Bath and Body Works lip gloss
> Highlighter and pen
> iPhone
> eye drops
> not pictured:
> girlie things
> bandaids
> alcohol pads
> pink digital camera
> business card case (kind of matches the mirror but she looks more evil)
> Bath and Body Works Pineapple lotion
> Sunglasses


----------



## chloe777

here is my Carly and everything that is inside.


----------



## iHeartCoachStuf

i've got my sig stripe tote jam packed this morning. lol.

Inside bag - clipped




Inside bag - Unclipped - she's going to explode! lol




Stuff




list of whats inside:
Jergens small lotion
Hairbrush
keys
Ziploc bag of makeup (just until i get my Coach makeup bag in! )
Handi wipes
shout wipes
coach sunglasses in case
2 mini skinnys
stride gum
pocket tissue
benadryl strips
feminine products
3 lip glosses
ergo wristlet
Legacy wallet


----------



## Lululovebags

chloe777 said:


> here is my Carly and everything that is inside.


 

we're purse & skinny twins!
and ur totally enabling me with that cherry charm!


----------



## Jkm

chloe777 said:


> here is my Carly and everything that is inside.


 
VEry nice! I love all your accesories!


----------



## Jkm

iHeartCoachStuf said:


> i've got my sig stripe tote jam packed this morning. lol.
> 
> Inside bag - clipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside bag - Unclipped - she's going to explode! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> list of whats inside:
> Jergens small lotion
> Hairbrush
> keys
> Ziploc bag of makeup (just until i get my Coach makeup bag in! )
> Handi wipes
> shout wipes
> coach sunglasses in case
> 2 mini skinnys
> stride gum
> pocket tissue
> benadryl strips
> feminine products
> 3 lip glosses
> ergo wristlet
> Legacy wallet


 
I love all your things! Is that the sig stripe shoulder tote? I am waiting for mine to arrive. It looks like it holds a ton! what color is the leather, its so pretty!


----------



## Jkm

(Daughter's bed) holds quite alot for being so little!


----------



## greenpixie

Thanks Kimmie! 


iHeartCoachStuf, I had no idea those shoulder totes were so roomy! And I loooove your chocolate Legacy wallet.


----------



## babyjean06

rendodan110 said:


> thank you Ill have to check it out, the bottle is adorable!



I love your siggy with the parrot


----------



## rendodan110

babyjean06 said:


> I love your siggy with the parrot



thank you a very sweet TPFer made it for me!


----------



## iHeartCoachStuf

yep! i LOVE her! she holds ALOT! i even managed to get more stuff in her today. lol. love how it gets that 'stuffed' look. I beleive the leather is a patent brown? its gorgeous! im sure you will LOVE your tote!


----------



## iHeartCoachStuf

thanks!! im so trying to talk hubby into letting me get the same one in the white stripe! lol. I am so a tote person. I have a med Cotton canvas carly that is getting neglected because she doesn't hold as much.


----------



## prof ash

RealDealGirl said:


> I switched over to the ivory embossed hamptons carryall a couple of weeks ago & here's what's inside...



this is an absolutely GORGEOUS bag. i LOVE how you've organized the contents to still have all of your stuff but keep in order! i just love it!


----------



## thea05

Jkm said:


> (Daughter's bed) holds quite alot for being so little!



I love that your accessories match  Is that a slice or super slice?


----------



## coachfreak

I just laugh when I see this thread because you all carry so little in your bags compared to me.  I REALLY need to cut down on the crap I carry around!!!!!


----------



## dragonette

everyone who uses skinnies and wristlets as wallets: i have a question! do you put coins and cash with cards in them as well? i'm wondering if coins and cash would soil the fabric interior very easily. a tiny coin purse would be perfect but i can't seem to find one in plain black leather!

i'm downsizing all my stuff so everything fits better in my pouches!


----------



## Jkm

thea05 said:


> I love that your accessories match  Is that a slice or super slice?


 
  Yes, it is a super slice


----------



## Jkm

coachfreak said:


> I just laugh when I see this thread because you all carry so little in your bags compared to me. I REALLY need to cut down on the crap I carry around!!!!!


 
I switched to this small hobo yesterday morning, and ended up switching back to my large tote! Hard as I try, I can't do a small purse! I need to lug around all my crap!


----------



## Jkm

dragonette said:


> everyone who uses skinnies and wristlets as wallets: i have a question! do you put coins and cash with cards in them as well? i'm wondering if coins and cash would soil the fabric interior very easily. a tiny coin purse would be perfect but i can't seem to find one in plain black leather!
> 
> i'm downsizing all my stuff so everything fits better in my pouches!


 
I use a patchwork mini skinny for coins, and the interior is not soiled. 
Sometimes i'll put my drivers license in it too if need be.


----------



## LegacyGirl

dragonette said:


> everyone who uses skinnies and wristlets as wallets: i have a question! do you put coins and cash with cards in them as well? i'm wondering if coins and cash would soil the fabric interior very easily. a tiny coin purse would be perfect but i can't seem to find one in plain black leather!
> 
> i'm downsizing all my stuff so everything fits better in my pouches!


 
I'm afraid of the same thing too so I use a Hello Kitty coin purse I got at target for $1 and it works wonders


----------



## rendodan110

I use a skinny as a wallet I have the black/gunmetal with legacy lining and I have had no problems with the inside getting dirty. I put coins and cash in zip and DL,CC etc in the front open pocket


----------



## dragonette

thanks babes!


----------



## babyjean06

My skinnies that do have coins in them mostly chuck e cheese coins for my son never soil my lining. Actully the lining in my wallets (some are legacy) aren't soiled either.


----------



## lunatwinkle

dragonette said:


> everyone who uses skinnies and wristlets as wallets: i have a question! do you put coins and cash with cards in them as well? i'm wondering if coins and cash would soil the fabric interior very easily. a tiny coin purse would be perfect but i can't seem to find one in plain black leather!
> 
> i'm downsizing all my stuff so everything fits better in my pouches!


 
I just checked my mini skinny too! I always keep loose change, extra ponytails, and bobby pins inside. Nope, it's not soiled. Which is actually very surprising to me, considering how dirty money is from being exchanged by so many hands. My mini skinny isn't a really dark color where I can't see any soiled stains, it's a deep burgundy color, I think the technical term is "Dusty Rose."


----------



## lunatwinkle

LegacyGirl said:


> not pictured:
> girlie things


 
I love how I'm not the only one who keeps these things hidden in her purse. You never know when you'll need them!  I even go as far as to secretly stashing a few in my car.


----------



## dragonette

babyjean06 said:


> My skinnies that do have coins in them mostly chuck e cheese coins for my son never soil my lining. Actully the lining in my wallets (some are legacy) aren't soiled either.





lunatwinkle said:


> I just checked my mini skinny too! I always keep loose change, extra ponytails, and bobby pins inside. Nope, it's not soiled. Which is actually very surprising to me, considering how dirty money is from being exchanged by so many hands. My mini skinny isn't a really dark color where I can't see any soiled stains, it's a deep burgundy color, I think the technical term is "Dusty Rose."



awesome feedback, everyone! this is very reassuring. there's nothing more accurate than real-life examples!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Medium carly*10619*.....


----------



## newcoachlover

My bag hasn't changed from the last time I did this, but the things in it has. Here's whats in my bag.
Coupon
Wristlet (for camera)
Hamptons wallet
peony sunnies (in case)
bunch of lipgloss (I usually have more than this, I can never have enough...lol)
Hair stuff
Icebreakers and gum
cell phone and ear peice
pen
B&BW cherry blossom perfume spray, apple lotion and hand sanitizer
and keys w/ sun keyfob


----------



## dragonette

OMG my first wristlet just came in the mail today! it's a black hamptons signature wristlet with brass hardware to match one of my (several :shame top handle pouches. they look so good together! it's so compact compared to my fat old braun buffel wallet, and all my wallet stuff fit so well in it with room to spare! i'm so glad i'm taking the leap to chuck out my wallet!

more wristlets coming in the mail (to match my 3 other pouches), and a mini skinny too! 

i wish i could post pictures but my ibook just croaked the symphony of impending death last night. will post once i get a new imac!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is this a beet carly, and is it a regluar size?

Love the items you have in there....Your wallet is very cute!





newcoachlover said:


> My bag hasn't changed from the last time I did this, but the things in it has. Here's whats in my bag.
> Coupon
> Wristlet (for camera)
> Hamptons wallet
> peony sunnies (in case)
> bunch of lipgloss (I usually have more than this, I can never have enough...lol)
> Hair stuff
> Icebreakers and gum
> cell phone and ear peice
> pen
> B&BW cherry blossom perfume spray, apple lotion and hand sanitizer
> and keys w/ sun keyfob


----------



## iHeartCoachStuf

here's inside my new carly


----------



## shakti29

Bored since I can't buy anything new, so thought I'd post some pics.


----------



## ranskimmie

Its been a while since I updated my purse pics. Heres my goodies


----------



## Jkm

shakti29 said:


> Bored since I can't buy anything new, so thought I'd post some pics.


Beautiful purse!


----------



## Jkm

ranskimmie said:


> Its been a while since I updated my purse pics. Heres my goodies


 
I love your purse and matching accesories ! Is that a hobo? Wich is it?


----------



## ranskimmie

Jkm said:


> I love your purse and matching accesories ! Is that a hobo? Wich is it?


 

Thanks Jkm!
its the large soho hobo


----------



## Jkm

ranskimmie said:


> Thanks Jkm!
> its the large soho hobo


 
Ahh thats the same as the khaki berry? OM gosh
I love the black and white!!
UH OH nooo stop me!!! I have to ban myself!


----------



## newcoachlover

Bag Fetish said:


> Is this a beet carly, and is it a regluar size?
> 
> Love the items you have in there....Your wallet is very cute!


 
Thanks...yup it's beet and reg (med) size.


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^thanks


----------



## Bag Fetish

ranskimmie said:


> Its been a while since I updated my purse pics. Heres my goodies


Ooo very nice, Have we seen a large hobo modeled?


----------



## The Mrs

I love looking at all your purses, girls!  You all have some really nice bags... a few of which I've never seen before!
It's so interesting to see what we all carry around with us!
I find it funny how a lot of you have the same things in your bag as I do 
I'll get some pics of my own to add in here soon!


----------



## ranskimmie

The Mrs said:


> I love looking at all your purses, girls! You all have some really nice bags... a few of which I've never seen before!
> It's so interesting to see what we all carry around with us!
> I find it funny how a lot of you have the same things in your bag as I do
> I'll get some pics of my own to add in here soon!


 
Hi the Mrs.! Welcome to TPF! We cant wait to see your pics. Enjoy your stay!!:okay:


----------



## RealDealGirl

Jkm, I love your bag- the lining is so pretty!!


----------



## alatrop

Legacy Shoulder in Whiskey.  I love it!!!!


----------



## Jkm

Signature stripe shoulder bag
same accesories as last post!
sorry so huge!


----------



## Jkm

alatrop said:


> Legacy Shoulder in Whiskey. I love it!!!!


 Beautiful bag! holds more than i thought!


----------



## blackbutterfly

i want this!!



Jkm said:


> Signature stripe shoulder bag
> same accesories as last post!
> sorry so huge!


----------



## Indigowaters

You would.  Lol. 





blackbutterfly said:


> i want this!!


----------



## ranskimmie

Great goodies!! I have this bag and just LOVE it!!


----------



## Jkm

I love it also! my new fave bag!


----------



## prof ash

Here is my ergo tote w/ contents:









Wristlet, wallet, Chanels sunnies, lipgloss(es), chapstick, lotion, gum, phone, compact for mirror, comb, pen/pencil, inhaler, spanish/english dictionary (just got my undergrad degree in both english & spanish, haha), keys, planner (need to upgrade from college planner to coach since im done!!!), vera bradley wristlet for hand sanitizer, band aids, hair ties, bobby pins, tissues, girl stuff, some makeup ... and lastly, vera bradley card organizer which i've made into a mini photo album w/ my favorite pics to have on me at all times  also usually have a water bottle & a magazine or book in there too! the bag holds alot!!


----------



## Katie9

ranskimmie said:


> Great goodies!! I have this bag and just LOVE it!!



I want this bag so bad!!


----------



## chloe777

ash14vwb said:


> Here is my ergo tote w/ contents:
> View attachment 449840
> 
> 
> View attachment 449841
> 
> 
> View attachment 449842
> 
> 
> Wristlet, wallet, Chanels sunnies, lipgloss(es), chapstick, lotion, gum, phone, compact for mirror, comb, pen/pencil, inhaler, spanish/english dictionary (just got my undergrad degree in both english & spanish, haha), keys, planner (need to upgrade from college planner to coach since im done!!!), vera bradley wristlet for hand sanitizer, band aids, hair ties, bobby pins, tissues, girl stuff, some makeup ... and lastly, vera bradley card organizer which i've made into a mini photo album w/ my favorite pics to have on me at all times  also usually have a water bottle & a magazine or book in there too! the bag holds alot!!



cute bag your making me wanna go and buy one tomorrow.


----------



## tryagain

from left: tissue paper, baby wipes, cellphone, red skinny, signature stripe accordeon wallet, pomme agenda, black glasses case, esprit umbrella, silver mini signature wristlet, legacy brown turnlock wristlet


----------



## tryagain

from left: tissue paper, doggy car key pouch, pomme agenda, kitty cellphone pouch, doggy DC pouch, mono pochette wallet, esprit umbrella, glasses case, damier pochette accessories.


----------



## tryagain

from left: legacy brown wristlet (used as wallet), red skinny (for earphone & pendrive), tissue paper, glasses case, baby wipes, pomme agenda, cellphone, damier pochette accessories (used as cosmetic pouch).


----------



## tryagain

from left: mono pochette wallet, cellphone, tissue paper, red skinny, baby wipes, pomme agenda, silver wristlet (used as cosmetic pouch), glasses case.


----------



## tryagain

from left: baby wipes, red skinny, silver mini signature wristlet, cellphone, glasses case, pomme agenda, red motif wristlet (used as wallet), tissue paper.


----------



## Jkm

ash14vwb said:


> Here is my ergo tote w/ contents:
> View attachment 449840
> 
> 
> View attachment 449841
> 
> 
> View attachment 449842
> 
> 
> Wristlet, wallet, Chanels sunnies, lipgloss(es), chapstick, lotion, gum, phone, compact for mirror, comb, pen/pencil, inhaler, spanish/english dictionary (just got my undergrad degree in both english & spanish, haha), keys, planner (need to upgrade from college planner to coach since im done!!!), vera bradley wristlet for hand sanitizer, band aids, hair ties, bobby pins, tissues, girl stuff, some makeup ... and lastly, vera bradley card organizer which i've made into a mini photo album w/ my favorite pics to have on me at all times  also usually have a water bottle & a magazine or book in there too! the bag holds alot!!


 
 love your ergo and accessories! Is that Dior lipgloss?


----------



## divadivine682

Today Im sporting my medium khaki/brass carly...no matter what bag im using, it seems I always come back to carly. In her i have my legacy stripe wristlet (which acts as my wallet), my blue mini sig wristlet (with lotion, oil blotting papers,mascara, etc...in it), sunglasses, pink camera case, cellphone, perfume, ipod touch, lesportsac mini skinny (dont know real name but its just about the same size as a mini skinny) with bobby pins and hair thingies in it), hair brush, keys.....thats about it!! I love this carly!


----------



## ranskimmie

Whoa! OMG, this is awsome! Did you draw this??
By the way I love your goodies!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Tryagain- i love your ergo  and the accessories on the last pic
divadivine- i love the Carly that drawing is awesome.


----------



## divadivine682

ranskimmie said:


> Whoa! OMG, this is awsome! Did you draw this??
> By the way I love your goodies!!


 


Pursefreak25 said:


> Tryagain- i love your ergo and the accessories on the last pic
> divadivine- i love the Carly that drawing is awesome.


 
Thanks ladies! Well, no, I'm not that talented....my camera did all the work. I am a bit obsessed with photography and have many digital cameras and my latest camera did this pretty picture. When I saw it, I knew I had to post it!!! But thanks for your compliments!


----------



## ranskimmie

O.K. that is waaaay too cool! I need/must have this camera!!


----------



## divadivine682

I absolutely loooove it! I have a major camera I do landscape shots/outdoors stuff with but this one is the one I keep in my bag for those moments where you are like "man! I wish I had my camera with me!" for. Its a Fujifilm finepix Z model fdz100. Just got it about a month ago and its probably my favorite. very slim, lightweight, awesome features....loooove it!


----------



## dragonette

divadivine682 said:


> Thanks ladies! Well, no, I'm not that talented....my camera did all the work. I am a bit obsessed with photography and have many digital cameras and my latest camera did this pretty picture. When I saw it, I knew I had to post it!!! But thanks for your compliments!



i think there are little software programs that can create that effect.  i had an application on facebook that lets you change any picture into a sketch. it was quite fun, but the portraits never looked like the people they were supposed to be of!

if an application could do that, i'm sure there is freeware floating about that can do this too!


----------



## divadivine682

Whats cool is that it isn't an application on a computer...its a feature on the camera! Love it!


----------



## prof ash

Jkm said:


> love your ergo and accessories! Is that Dior lipgloss?


 

thanks!!! there's 2 victoria secret lipglosses & the other one is loreal ~ i wish they were dior though haha!


----------



## dragonette

divadivine682 said:


> Whats cool is that it isn't an application on a computer...its a feature on the camera! Love it!



yeh, fuji makes really good digital cameras!   if i didn't already splurge on my ricoh, i would get a little fuji for quick snaps!


----------



## ranskimmie

dragonette said:


> yeh, fuji makes really good digital cameras!  if i didn't already splurge on my ricoh, i would get a little fuji for quick snaps!


 
Hi hun,
TOT but do your spiders bite? I am TOTAL spider phobic. After I saw your siggy the other day I had dream one of your spiders bit me....it was bad lol!


----------



## dragonette

ranskimmie said:


> Hi hun,
> TOT but do your spiders bite? I am TOTAL spider phobic. After I saw your siggy the other day I had dream one of your spiders bit me....it was bad lol!



oh dear! no my babies will absolutely not attack humans unless they're tiny people the size of insects... hehe! would you like to see a coupla videos of my favourite girl, lucien? maybe she will change your mind! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x06XaLatho

and in the second video, watch out for lucien waving her arms at 1:30 and 2:45. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK-ARs2tX8E

sorry for going off-topic as well! :shame:


----------



## ranskimmie

dragonette said:


> oh dear! no my babies will absolutely not attack humans unless they're tiny people the size of insects... hehe! would you like to see a coupla videos of my favourite girl, lucien? maybe she will change your mind!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x06XaLatho
> 
> and in the second video, watch out for lucien waving her arms at 1:30 and 2:45.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK-ARs2tX8E
> 
> sorry for going off-topic as well! :shame:


 

......ush: Im still skeerd!
Bless your heart for loving these lil' creatures!


----------



## shakti29

dragonette said:


> oh dear! no my babies will absolutely not attack humans unless they're tiny people the size of insects... hehe! would you like to see a coupla videos of my favourite girl, lucien? maybe she will change your mind!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x06XaLatho
> 
> and in the second video, watch out for lucien waving her arms at 1:30 and 2:45.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK-ARs2tX8E
> 
> sorry for going off-topic as well! :shame:


 
Very cute! I have never known anyone who has spiders for pets.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I'm deadly scared of spiders But i thought it was cute when lucien was waving his arms like a baby wanting to be picked up. LoL


----------



## alatrop

Pursefanatic85 said:


> I'm deadly scared of spiders But i thought it was cute when lucien was waving his arms like a baby wanting to be picked up. LoL




Me too!  At first I was a bit uneasy, and then when the arms started waving... AWWWWW


----------



## christylou

Pursefanatic85 said:


> I'm deadly scared of spiders But i thought it was cute when lucien was waving his arms like a baby wanting to be picked up. LoL


 
I hear ya!  Unfortunately, I can't watch the video.  In fact, I have to confess that when dragonette posts, I scroll past her posts really quickly so I don't have to see the spiders.  No offense meant, dragonette.  I have to admire you for your love of creatures that most people are afraid of or simply don't like.  I'll try not to rush past your posts anymomre and not be so scared of the pictures of our babies.


----------



## dragonette

ranskimmie said:


> ......Im still skeerd!
> Bless your heart for loving these lil' creatures!



aww... thank you! i hope one day you'd be less skeerd! usually the videos help a lot. i've been able to turn quite a few (very skeerd) people round in the past one year. 



shakti29 said:


> Very cute! I have never known anyone who has spiders for pets.



i'm glad you like them! 



Pursefanatic85 said:


> I'm deadly scared of spiders But i thought it was cute when lucien was waving his arms like a baby wanting to be picked up. LoL



hehe! yes, the arm thing is super funny. lucien is a girl, btw! i named her lucien before i knew her gender, when she was just a little baby. but as she got bigger, i thought lucien was a really cool name for a chicka! 



alatrop said:


> Me too!  At first I was a bit uneasy, and then when the arms started waving... AWWWWW



that AWWW emoticon is really cute! i hope you're less uneasy about them now! 



christylou said:


> I hear ya!  Unfortunately, I can't watch the video.  In fact, I have to confess that when dragonette posts, I scroll past her posts really quickly so I don't have to see the spiders.  No offense meant, dragonette.  I have to admire you for your love of creatures that most people are afraid of or simply don't like.  I'll try not to rush past your posts anymomre and not be so scared of the pictures of our babies.



hey christy! it would help tremendously if you could watch the videos! i promise she's cute and not scary at all. she walks around on my hand and waves her arms around like a baby wanting hugs. and she's not a huge spider either, she's only about an inch. 

lol! maybe that's why my requests for help seldom get any answers, if people are scrolling past quickly!  i guess more people in the US are spider-phobic because you guys get to see the less cute spiders more often than the cute ones. while i'm kind to all spiders, i must admit the ones i truly love and have no qualms handling or playing with, are jumping spiders like mine. they have big, cute eyes and are very interactive because of their terrific eyesight. spiders don't really know what humans are - they only know we're too big to be food and we're probably a moving mountain to them. so there is never any intention to bite, unless you pin them down forcefully. even if you try to antagonise them, they'd prefer to run away! so if you need to shoo one away, give it enough room to run. if it happens to run towards you, it's probably because it has very poor eyesight and not because it wants to attack. all other spiders, except the ones with the big eyes, are blind as bats!

anyone interested to read about my babies, i'll add my livejournal link to my profile.

sorry for going off-topc!


----------



## rendodan110

I loved your videos dragonette! my kids have watched them several times. lucien is a cutey!


----------



## dragonette

rendodan110 said:


> I loved your videos dragonette! my kids have watched them several times. lucien is a cutey!



aww... thanks danielle! i'm glad your kids like them!


----------



## hellosunshine

i got shivers all through my spine from watching your video and sadly i couldn't last longer than 46 seconds. I seriously tried to  be strong and watch the video but my fear of spiders in general is so big..i couldn't get over it. 


what do you feed them by the way? i'm sure some sort of insect but what kind?


----------



## Indigowaters

Um, where are the bags?


----------



## vitza

dragonette, those videos make this well worth going OT !!! VERY cute :o)


----------



## ranskimmie

vitza said:


> dragonette, those videos make this well worth going OT !!! VERY cute :o)


 

Very true ladies! But now it time to get back on topic. I had no idea my question would keep on and on and on........:back2topic:


----------



## dragonette

hellosunshine said:


> i got shivers all through my spine from watching your video and sadly i couldn't last longer than 46 seconds. I seriously tried to  be strong and watch the video but my fear of spiders in general is so big..i couldn't get over it.
> 
> 
> what do you feed them by the way? i'm sure some sort of insect but what kind?




hi sara! replying you by PM!


----------



## dragonette

vitza said:


> dragonette, those videos make this well worth going OT !!! VERY cute :o)



i'm glad you like them vitza!


----------



## purseaddicted

Great Pics! Love the Bag!!! 




tryagain said:


> from left: tissue paper, doggy car key pouch, pomme agenda, kitty cellphone pouch, doggy DC pouch, mono pochette wallet, esprit umbrella, glasses case, damier pochette accessories.


----------



## tryagain

thank you


----------



## chloe777

oh my goodness I love the doggy dc pouch the kitty cellphone pouch and the doggy key pouch so so cute.


----------



## knuttybar

AAAAAA...the doggy accessories are SOOO cute!  Wherever did you find those??


----------



## knuttybar

Ooops...can't get my pic to post of my Pond Satchel and her goodies...


----------



## divadivine682

knuttybar said:


> AAAAAA...the doggy accessories are SOOO cute! Wherever did you find those??


 
I second that! They are just soooo cute and I would love to know where I can find or order them from.....


----------



## CoachGirl12

I also would like to know! Love those little pouches!


----------



## cutiesmile

Posting this here to let you all know what it can fit in this not so small Coach Legacy Top Handle Pouch.


----------



## Pursefreak25

^ I love your pouch.


----------



## New2Coach

Here is my new bag and what's inside.


----------



## rendodan110

I really love your wallet!!!! I have been looking for one like that. what style is that? TIA



New2Coach said:


> Here is my new bag and what's inside.


----------



## New2Coach

^Thanks, its a Legacy slim envelope wallet in whiskey. I just got it to mach my Leigh...then I got a new bag so now it does not match .


----------



## rendodan110

New2Coach said:


> ^Thanks, its a Legacy slim envelope wallet in whiskey. I just got it to mach my Leigh...then I got a new bag so now it does not match .


I just got a whiskey leigh! so that is exactly what Ive been looking for! thank you for info Im off to *bay on a search


----------



## Jkm

cutiesmile said:


> Posting this here to let you all know what it can fit in this not so small Coach Legacy Top Handle Pouch.


 
Love your pouch!


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love your tote. I have the same one I love it.


New2Coach said:


> Here is my new bag and what's inside.


----------



## CoachJunkie1908

What's in my Signature Ergo Tote:

Signature Mini Skinny, Blackberry, coin purse, Chunky Case (makeup bag), Skinny Case (temporary wallet), comb, brush, hair spray, Crystal Light On-the-go's, Lay It On Thick hand lotion from B&BW, Advil, Vicodin, Cottonelle wipes, Sparkling Peach hand sanitizer, iPod Shuffle, Tums, Ed Hardy lotion, gum, keys, compact, and some coupons.  I  this bag!


----------



## TejasMama

Here's my new ergo pleated satchel... and the goodies inside:


Moleskin Weekly Planner
Moleskin notebook
two miniskinnies..teal patent and chocolate signature stripe
Vera Bradley Wristlet (receipts, gum, etc)
Pink Patent Capacity Wristlet
Fluff Dog Coin Purse (LOVE IT!)
Gum
iPhone (yes, I know the new ones are 3G and cheaper *curses like a sailor*)
sunglasses
Vera Bradley coin purse (hand sanitizer and coins)
Vera Bradley sunglass case (use this for my powerbars so they don't get smushed in my purse!)


----------



## momcarole

TejasMama said:


> [*]Vera Bradley sunglass case (use this for my powerbars so they don't get smushed in my purse!)
> [/LIST]



Genius!  I'm stealing this idea! (Still love your bag too!)


----------



## tryagain

divadivine682 said:


> I second that! They are just soooo cute and I would love to know where I can find or order them from.....


 get it from *bay


----------



## dragonette

i can finally join this thread! 

here's my first 'complete set'!

pouch has:

* wristlet* (store and discount cards, vouchers, jane iredale compact, tissue packet)

* mini skinny* (cash, coins, two credit cards, two keys)

* ricoh camera*
*
folded shopping bag*

* jane iredale lipdrink*

*sony ericsson* w850i (with puffy totoro)

* ezlink card* (for public transport) in the little flap pocket

i'm building 3 other pouch sets!  this is very addictive!


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love all the accessories ^


----------



## dragonette

Pursefreak25 said:


> I love all the accessories ^



thank you!  i loved putting it together!


----------



## knuttybar

Finally...pics of my Pond Legacy Satchel and all the goodies inside.  This baby will carry a ton (and weighs it too!)
2 wristlets
2 checkbooks
1 french wallet
1 coach sunnies
1 makeup case
1 id holder
gum
cell
contact lens case


----------



## Jkm

knuttybar said:


> finally...pics Of My Pond Legacy Satchel And All The Goodies Inside. This Baby Will Carry A Ton (and Weighs It Too!)
> 2 Wristlets
> 2 Checkbooks
> 1 French Wallet
> 1 Coach Sunnies
> 1 Makeup Case
> 1 Id Holder
> Gum
> Cell
> Contact Lens Case


 Ooh Ahhh! I Looove It All!!


----------



## dragonette

knuttybar said:


> Finally...pics of my Pond Legacy Satchel and all the goodies inside.  This baby will carry a ton (and weighs it too!)
> 2 wristlets
> 2 checkbooks
> 1 french wallet
> 1 coach sunnies
> 1 makeup case
> 1 id holder
> gum
> cell
> contact lens case



i love the colour and shape of this satchel!  but your pics are really small...


----------



## utopiastars

You all have some great accessories!

I don't have much yet:

mini skinny
plain black fold-up umbrella
black makeup pouch - I am a lip gloss/lipstick fiend
pack of Orbit gum
two pens
cell phone
checkbook
aspirin, vitamins

And since there's still so much space, for work purposes I can stash my recorder and notebook, and a scanner (looks like a big walkie talkie).


----------



## dragonette

utopiastars said:


> You all have some great accessories!
> 
> I don't have much yet:
> 
> mini skinny
> plain black fold-up umbrella
> black makeup pouch - I am a lip gloss/lipstick fiend
> pack of Orbit gum
> two pens
> cell phone
> checkbook
> aspirin, vitamins
> 
> And since there's still so much space, for work purposes I can stash my recorder and notebook, and a scanner (looks like a big walkie talkie).



a scanner!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love that bag in pond. Knuttybar


----------



## utopiastars

dragonette said:


> a scanner!!


 
Yep! Is that weird? lol. I'm so used to having one around me for work. I'd make a strange Coach spokesperson. "The bags are so roomy, you can store your emergency gear in them!"


----------



## knuttybar

Pursefreak25 said:


> I love that bag in pond. Knuttybar


Thanks!  I love it too, but I can't wear it for more than a day or so.  She get sooo heavy!


----------



## yangyang

tryagain said:


>


What a beautiful bag!  I'm not that familiar with Coach...may I know the name of this please? Thank you!!


----------



## ranskimmie

yangyang said:


> What a beautiful bag!  I'm not that familiar with Coach...may I know the name of this please? Thank you!!


 
This is the medium pebbled leather white ergo hobo. I have the same one and its just beautiful.


----------



## hlchen

TejasMama said:


> Here's my new ergo pleated satchel... and the goodies inside:
> 
> 
> Moleskin Weekly Planner
> Moleskin notebook
> two miniskinnies..teal patent and chocolate signature stripe
> Vera Bradley Wristlet (receipts, gum, etc)
> Pink Patent Capacity Wristlet
> Fluff Dog Coin Purse (LOVE IT!)
> Gum
> iPhone (yes, I know the new ones are 3G and cheaper *curses like a sailor*)
> sunglasses
> Vera Bradley coin purse (hand sanitizer and coins)
> Vera Bradley sunglass case (use this for my powerbars so they don't get smushed in my purse!)



Love your capacity wristlet and bag.


----------



## Bag Fetish

bag full of charms  (click to enlarge)


----------



## lunatwinkle

dragonette said:


> i can finally join this thread!
> 
> here's my first 'complete set'!
> 
> pouch has:
> 
> * wristlet* (store and discount cards, vouchers, jane iredale compact, tissue packet)
> 
> * mini skinny* (cash, coins, two credit cards, two keys)
> 
> * ricoh camera*
> *
> folded shopping bag*
> 
> * jane iredale lipdrink*
> 
> *sony ericsson* w850i (with puffy totoro)
> 
> * ezlink card* (for public transport) in the little flap pocket
> 
> i'm building 3 other pouch sets!  this is very addictive!



How cute! I  totoro too!


----------



## dragonette

lunatwinkle said:


> How cute! I  totoro too!



yay! totoro is the awesomest!  i have a bigger one posing with my cherry charm in an earlier thread!


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## yangyang

ranskimmie said:


> This is the medium pebbled leather white ergo hobo. I have the same one and its just beautiful.



Thank you so much!! It is definitely beautiful


----------



## Lululovebags

Bag Fetish said:


>


 
your carly is definitely smokin'!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Lululovebags said:


> your carly is definitely smokin'!



thanks


----------



## Pursefreak25

Inside my Sign.Stripe.


----------



## tryagain

yangyang said:


> What a beautiful bag!  I'm not that familiar with Coach...may I know the name of this please? Thank you!!


 
medium ergo pebbled leather hobo, model# 11612

such a rommy hobo ! love it so much


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I don't carry much....


----------



## dragonette

Pursefanatic85 said:


> I don't carry much....



nice touch on matching the trim with your wallet! 

and i  strawberry mentos!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love your sig stripe bag, pursefreak25..I have the same bag but in black and grey.


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love your bag and wallet cute.


Pursefanatic85 said:


> I don't carry much....


----------



## alatrop

Inside my Rose Leigh!











I normally don't have that much cash, EVER.


----------



## Jkm

Pursefanatic85 said:


> I don't carry much....


 Beautiful set! im jealous!


----------



## Jkm

alatrop said:


> Inside my Rose Leigh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally don't have that much cash, EVER.


 
Can I borrow a few bucks? (just kidding  your wallet and flower look so pretty w/your leigh!


----------



## alatrop

Jkm said:


> Can I borrow a few bucks? (just kidding  your wallet and flower look so pretty w/your leigh!



Haha, I already spent some last night and planning on spending a bit more today :shame:


----------



## dragonette

i love your pink flower purse! mine is in the mail!


----------



## LAltiero85

alatrop said:


> Inside my Rose Leigh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally don't have that much cash, EVER.


 OMG....I'm soooo jealous!  This bag is HOTTTT!!!!!  I LOVE it's contents!  That wallet is TDF!  And that change purse is adorable!


----------



## pattylauren

Dun dun dun! Here's my stuff, haha... I'm excited about all that I can fit in my new Carly! 

A peek inside





 Inside:
* Ralph Lauren sunglasses
* Makeup case
* Mini skinny
* Wristlet
* Microfiber cloths
* iPod Nano
* Orbit gum
* Ink pen
* Tide-to-Go Pen
* iPhone
* Keys with Coach keyfob
* Tampon case





 Goodies inside wristlet:
* Smashbox O-Gloss
* Bare Escentuals lip gloss
* Bare Escentuals lip gloss
* lol more BE lip gloss
* Visine for contacts
* Hair stuff
* Carmex
* Earbuds 





 Inside makeup bag:
* Various makeup products





Inside mini skinny:
* Gift cards
* Debit cards
* Membership cards, money, etc.





The only thing missing is my camera! haha


----------



## Jkm

pattylauren said:


> Dun dun dun! Here's my stuff, haha... I'm excited about all that I can fit in my new Carly!
> 
> A peek inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> * Ralph Lauren sunglasses
> * Makeup case
> * Mini skinny
> * Wristlet
> * Microfiber cloths
> * iPod Nano
> * Orbit gum
> * Ink pen
> * Tide-to-Go Pen
> * iPhone
> * Keys with Coach keyfob
> * Tampon case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodies inside wristlet:
> * Smashbox O-Gloss
> * Bare Escentuals lip gloss
> * Bare Escentuals lip gloss
> * lol more BE lip gloss
> * Visine for contacts
> * Hair stuff
> * Carmex
> * Earbuds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside makeup bag:
> * Various makeup products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside mini skinny:
> * Gift cards
> * Debit cards
> * Membership cards, money, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing missing is my camera! haha


 
Very nice! i love your flower cosmetic bag is it? too cute!


----------



## pattylauren

Thanks!


----------



## LAltiero85

pattylauren said:


> Dun dun dun! Here's my stuff, haha... I'm excited about all that I can fit in my new Carly!
> 
> A peek inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> * Ralph Lauren sunglasses
> * Makeup case
> * Mini skinny
> * Wristlet
> * Microfiber cloths
> * iPod Nano
> * Orbit gum
> * Ink pen
> * Tide-to-Go Pen
> * iPhone
> * Keys with Coach keyfob
> * Tampon case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodies inside wristlet:
> * Smashbox O-Gloss
> * Bare Escentuals lip gloss
> * Bare Escentuals lip gloss
> * lol more BE lip gloss
> * Visine for contacts
> * Hair stuff
> * Carmex
> * Earbuds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside makeup bag:
> * Various makeup products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside mini skinny:
> * Gift cards
> * Debit cards
> * Membership cards, money, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing missing is my camera! haha


 Love your new bag!  And you have the coolest accessories!!!


----------



## pattylauren

Thanks  lol... I love how Carmex is so great, but that big bold black writing with the "FOR COLD SORES" haha... I don't have those! I think most ppl who use it just like it cause it's moisturizing... OT, I know, haha.


----------



## lodilove

I've been using my new burnt orange ergo hobo for the last few days.
Inside:
wallet(pink kisslock faux croc)
makeup bag (leopard print)
Coach sunnies and case
ipod(w/ Coach case)
patchwork mini skinny w/ extra keys
cellphone
stila powder compact
wet ones
+ room to spare


----------



## lunatwinkle

pattylauren said:


> Inside makeup bag:
> * Various makeup products



I love BE makeup too pattylauren!


----------



## Jkm

tobacco belted ergo tote


----------



## prof ash

My new white Ergo Pleated Hobo:
-wallet 
-inhaler
-CG compact for mirror 
-keys
-pen 
-chapstick & lipglosses
-lotion 
-Chanel sunnies
-cell 
-Vera Bradley wristlet, inside: hairties, bobby pins, comb tissues, hand sanitizer, ibuprofen, some makeup, band aids, post-it notes, girly stuff

-* not pictured- wristlet w/ coupons in it, Spanish/English dictionary, and most always a water bottle & magazine


----------



## pattylauren

I just LOVE your bag, ash!! It is so stunning!


----------



## Pursefreak25

lodilove and Ash14- i love the Ergos.


----------



## ranskimmie

So put together and pretty!


----------



## MsAmie

ash14vwb said:


> My new white Ergo Pleated Hobo:
> -wallet
> -inhaler
> -CG compact for mirror
> -keys
> -pen
> -chapstick & lipglosses
> -lotion
> -Chanel sunnies
> -cell
> -Vera Bradley wristlet, inside: hairties, bobby pins, comb tissues, hand sanitizer, ibuprofen, some makeup, band aids, post-it notes, girly stuff
> 
> -* not pictured- wristlet w/ coupons in it, Spanish/English dictionary, and most always a water bottle & magazine


 
I love your new ergo, the white of it and color of the scarf combination looks GREAT!!!  You make me want to get one.


----------



## prof ash

^ thanks kimmie & amie!!!! i LOVE this bag... i have since started to buy all pink accessories to put inside to match, LOL! it's an addiction for sure..


----------



## bos

Here is my Carly. Inside I have:
Wristlet to hold cosmetics
Wallet
Mini skinny
Sunnies
Keys
VS gum
phone
Umbrella


----------



## Sweetpea83

ash14vwb said:


> My new white Ergo Pleated Hobo:
> -wallet
> -inhaler
> -CG compact for mirror
> -keys
> -pen
> -chapstick & lipglosses
> -lotion
> -Chanel sunnies
> -cell
> -Vera Bradley wristlet, inside: hairties, bobby pins, comb tissues, hand sanitizer, ibuprofen, some makeup, band aids, post-it notes, girly stuff
> 
> -* not pictured- wristlet w/ coupons in it, Spanish/English dictionary, and most always a water bottle & magazine




Adorable bag!


----------



## knuttybar

My newest:  Hamptons Vintage Andrea Satchel

Holds SO MUCH STUFF:
Legacy Beauty Case
Heritage Stripe Beauty Case which I use like a wallet since it has pockets (I've changed it from the one in the picture, which is just a basic sig cosmetic)
Heritage Stripe Mini Skinny
Legacy Wristlet
2 Checkbooks
Coach Sunnies
Cell Phone
Various sundries


----------



## beautybyte

I'm a newbie, but this looks like a fun forum!

Well, I have EVERYTHING in my large patent Ergo!  I am loving loving the mahogany patent.

I have the Mahogany sign strip zip around wallet, a mini signatire wristlet filled to the brim with lipglosses and Clean and Clear blotting papers, plus my tarte, the eraser.  

I have also been carrying my digital, cell phone, a small bottle of Amazing Grace, Amazing Grace handcream, bunches of stuff, indiv, packaged wipoes, bandaids, Advil, etc. in my zip pocket.  

I am quietly deciding that i'd really like the new Legacy Strip cosmetic case that just came out this week too.

I purchased this bag after deciding that I really do need a big bag so that I can carry my digital, etc. with me at all times.  I can also fit an umbrella in there when needed (often lately!).  I am really loving this Ergo in the patent.  It's Coach but with a completely differnt look to it, and the patent is spectacular!


----------



## greenpixie

Knuttybar, your Andrea is just GORGEOUS! I love it in the white!


----------



## beautybyte

The newbie is back...here are a couple of pictures, wristlet and back pocket open...


I can't attach file becasue it's too big.  Can anyone hep me with that?


----------



## PurpleRose

^^beautybyte, the best thing to do is to upload the pics to a site like Photobucket where you can resize & store pics (it's free). HTH!


----------



## beautybyte

thanks for the help purple rose!


----------



## prof ash

knuttybar said:


> My newest: Hamptons Vintage Andrea Satchel
> 
> Holds SO MUCH STUFF:
> Legacy Beauty Case
> Heritage Stripe Beauty Case which I use like a wallet since it has pockets (I've changed it from the one in the picture, which is just a basic sig cosmetic)
> Heritage Stripe Mini Skinny
> Legacy Wristlet
> 2 Checkbooks
> Coach Sunnies
> Cell Phone
> Various sundries


 
sooo cute! i love the stitching on the bag, the shape, & how everything matches


----------



## lunatwinkle

knuttybar said:


> My newest:  Hamptons Vintage Andrea Satchel
> 
> Holds SO MUCH STUFF:
> Legacy Beauty Case
> Heritage Stripe Beauty Case which I use like a wallet since it has pockets (I've changed it from the one in the picture, which is just a basic sig cosmetic)
> Heritage Stripe Mini Skinny
> Legacy Wristlet
> 2 Checkbooks
> Coach Sunnies
> Cell Phone
> Various sundries



Beautiful Andrea Satchel!  I've always loved this bag!


----------



## christylou

knuttybar said:


> My newest: Hamptons Vintage Andrea Satchel
> 
> Holds SO MUCH STUFF:
> Legacy Beauty Case
> Heritage Stripe Beauty Case which I use like a wallet since it has pockets (I've changed it from the one in the picture, which is just a basic sig cosmetic)
> Heritage Stripe Mini Skinny
> Legacy Wristlet
> 2 Checkbooks
> Coach Sunnies
> Cell Phone
> Various sundries


 
OMG, your Andrea is gorgeous.  And all of your accessories are TDF!!  You definitely are put together!


----------



## MsAmie

knuttybar said:


> My newest: Hamptons Vintage Andrea Satchel
> 
> Holds SO MUCH STUFF:
> Legacy Beauty Case
> Heritage Stripe Beauty Case which I use like a wallet since it has pockets (I've changed it from the one in the picture, which is just a basic sig cosmetic)
> Heritage Stripe Mini Skinny
> Legacy Wristlet
> 2 Checkbooks
> Coach Sunnies
> Cell Phone
> Various sundries


 I love all the legacy accessory pieces too!


----------



## monokuro

Some newer pictures of my carly and her insides! Pohaha.. 






With her legacy ponytail scarf and the metallics heart charm





I've got...
Coach makeup pouch
PSP slim
Ergo Wristlet: ipod touch and ipod nano inside
Lovcat wallet (pink/peachy color)
Coach sunnies (amelias!!3)
2 Coach mini skinnies.. one is chocolate signature stripe (holds CC's) and the other is a pink skinny (holds my change..)
J&J baby lotion travel size.
and in the side pockets..
Coach keychain coin purse.. which holds my BT headset.
and of course random chapsticks and a mirror inside the zippered pocket. ^^;

Carly is so roooomy!! So awesome!


----------



## Lululovebags

monokuro said:


> Some newer pictures of my carly and her insides! Pohaha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her legacy ponytail scarf and the metallics heart charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got...
> Coach makeup pouch
> PSP slim
> Ergo Wristlet: ipod touch and ipod nano inside
> Lovcat wallet (pink/peachy color)
> Coach sunnies (amelias!!3)
> 2 Coach mini skinnies.. one is chocolate signature stripe (holds CC's) and the other is a pink skinny (holds my change..)
> J&J baby lotion travel size.
> and in the side pockets..
> Coach keychain coin purse.. which holds my BT headset.
> and of course random chapsticks and a mirror inside the zippered pocket. ^^;
> 
> Carly is so roooomy!! So awesome!


 
i love how the scarf adds so much color to your carly!! really nice!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Here is my very first Coach bag - a Black Leather Legacy.

Inside is:

Paul Smith Swirl Leather Makeup Bag
Paul Smith Swirl Leather Zipped Purse
Prada Phone
Tissues
Hand Cleaner
Brush
Oakley Sunglasses (not pictured)


----------



## rendodan110

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Here is my very first Coach bag - a Black Leather Legacy.
> 
> Inside is:
> 
> Paul Smith Swirl Leather Makeup Bag
> Paul Smith Swirl Leather Zipped Purse
> Prada Phone
> Tissues
> Hand Cleaner
> Brush
> Oakley Sunglasses (not pictured)


Very pretty, congrats on such a beautiful first!! I love your paul smith accesories, they look neat with the legacy lining.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Thanks *rendodan110* it all looks a bit bright in there doesn't it?  Maybe plain accessories would be better with such a dynamic lining?  Still - it gives me an excuse to buy more stuff! Ha!


----------



## rendodan110

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Thanks *rendodan110* it all looks a bit bright in there doesn't it?  Maybe plain accessories would be better with such a dynamic lining?  Still - it gives me an excuse to buy more stuff! Ha!



I love all the colors, I need more colors in my bags!! I say keep the bright colors, just looking in your bag would make me happy!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

I have the Ergo Leather Hobo 10740, in camel! I have my check book,pens,gum,makeup,datebook, and other items.It is a great size bag and its a good everyday bag as well it, holds alot.I love it!


----------



## amethystlove26

I am in love with my Pink Carly - here are some pictures of what i have in my bag for now...I just started carrying it today and switching back and forth from my Coach Small Carly to my Coach Multifunctional, the Swingpacks and some of my Guess purses. 

This is how my pink Carly looks without all my stuff:





This is how it looks with everything in it - and I still have so much room to spare! 





Contents - 
Coach Wallet with all my credit cards, change and receipts
My Coach wristlet in the brown signature stripe - It has my cell phone, headset and lip gloss in it I just got that's from Madrid (Get Perfumeria Gal - the lip glosses are awesome!)
My mini skinny that is carrying my business cards for when I need to give them out and a small Post-It notepad in case i need to jot down phone numbers, etc.
My Coach picture keychain
Sunscreen lotion
Vaseline lotion
Sunglasses (Cover Girl, not Coach)
Checkbook
Pens
Eyeglass lens case for my glasses when I'm wearing contacts.


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love the Legacy and the accessories are soo cute and colorful.


Ali-bagpuss said:


> Here is my very first Coach bag - a Black Leather Legacy.
> 
> Inside is:
> 
> Paul Smith Swirl Leather Makeup Bag
> Paul Smith Swirl Leather Zipped Purse
> Prada Phone
> Tissues
> Hand Cleaner
> Brush
> Oakley Sunglasses (not pictured)


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Thanks everyone for your nice comments about my first Coach bag and I know exactly what people mean when they say I'll want more.  

I have a Wristlet but I really want a wallet now and maybe a Capacity Wristlet too!


----------



## MichSalazar

I am carrying my Denim Stripe Tote and here are the things in it. Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## LAltiero85

MichSalazar said:


> I am carrying my Denim Stripe Tote and here are the things in it. Hope you enjoy the pics.


 LOVE this tote!  That scarf looks perfect w/ it!  I love your agenda, makeup case and pleated wristlet too!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LAltiero85

amethystlove26 said:


> I am in love with my Pink Carly - here are some pictures of what i have in my bag for now...I just started carrying it today and switching back and forth from my Coach Small Carly to my Coach Multifunctional, the Swingpacks and some of my Guess purses.
> 
> This is how my pink Carly looks without all my stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it looks with everything in it - and I still have so much room to spare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents -
> Coach Wallet with all my credit cards, change and receipts
> My Coach wristlet in the brown signature stripe - It has my cell phone, headset and lip gloss in it I just got that's from Madrid (Get Perfumeria Gal - the lip glosses are awesome!)
> My mini skinny that is carrying my business cards for when I need to give them out and a small Post-It notepad in case i need to jot down phone numbers, etc.
> My Coach picture keychain
> Sunscreen lotion
> Vaseline lotion
> Sunglasses (Cover Girl, not Coach)
> Checkbook
> Pens
> Eyeglass lens case for my glasses when I'm wearing contacts.


This bag looks gorgeous...I'd love to see a pic of the whole bag!  The lining is TDF!!!! I love all of your contents as well!  Thanks for sharing!

Edit:  Ooops!  I just saw your collection thread...saw the pic of your pink tonal carly!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## LAltiero85

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Here is my very first Coach bag - a Black Leather Legacy.
> 
> Inside is:
> 
> Paul Smith Swirl Leather Makeup Bag
> Paul Smith Swirl Leather Zipped Purse
> Prada Phone
> Tissues
> Hand Cleaner
> Brush
> Oakley Sunglasses (not pictured)


 Wow, this bag is amazing!  Great first Coach bag!  I LOOOOOOVE your makeup bag and zipped purse!!! They are sooo pretty and look awesome w/ the legacy lining!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

monokuro said:


> Some newer pictures of my carly and her insides! Pohaha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her legacy ponytail scarf and the metallics heart charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got...
> Coach makeup pouch
> PSP slim
> Ergo Wristlet: ipod touch and ipod nano inside
> Lovcat wallet (pink/peachy color)
> Coach sunnies (amelias!!3)
> 2 Coach mini skinnies.. one is chocolate signature stripe (holds CC's) and the other is a pink skinny (holds my change..)
> J&J baby lotion travel size.
> and in the side pockets..
> Coach keychain coin purse.. which holds my BT headset.
> and of course random chapsticks and a mirror inside the zippered pocket. ^^;
> 
> Carly is so roooomy!! So awesome!


 Carly!!!!!! Love your carly and all of her contents!   It looks great w/ the legacy scarf!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sorry i this a large carly ? 
Love the scarf on it  nice boost of color.





monokuro said:


> Some newer pictures of my carly and her insides! Pohaha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her legacy ponytail scarf and the metallics heart charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got...
> Coach makeup pouch
> PSP slim
> Ergo Wristlet: ipod touch and ipod nano inside
> Lovcat wallet (pink/peachy color)
> Coach sunnies (amelias!!3)
> 2 Coach mini skinnies.. one is chocolate signature stripe (holds CC's) and the other is a pink skinny (holds my change..)
> J&J baby lotion travel size.
> and in the side pockets..
> Coach keychain coin purse.. which holds my BT headset.
> and of course random chapsticks and a mirror inside the zippered pocket. ^^;
> 
> Carly is so roooomy!! So awesome!


----------



## MsAmie

monokuro said:


> Some newer pictures of my carly and her insides! Pohaha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her legacy ponytail scarf and the metallics heart charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got...
> Coach makeup pouch
> PSP slim
> Ergo Wristlet: ipod touch and ipod nano inside
> Lovcat wallet (pink/peachy color)
> Coach sunnies (amelias!!3)
> 2 Coach mini skinnies.. one is chocolate signature stripe (holds CC's) and the other is a pink skinny (holds my change..)
> J&J baby lotion travel size.
> and in the side pockets..
> Coach keychain coin purse.. which holds my BT headset.
> and of course random chapsticks and a mirror inside the zippered pocket. ^^;
> 
> Carly is so roooomy!! So awesome!


 
Your Carly looks great with that scarf and I also love your heart charm!


----------



## tryagain

from left: hello kitty mirror, lip balm, tissue, lipstick, cellphone, tattersall wallet


----------



## frostedcouture

OMG cute mirror!


----------



## tryagain

thank you


----------



## Pursefreak25

Im a big HK fan too I love that mirror. Your bag is pretty too i dont remember seeing that color.


tryagain said:


> from left: hello kitty mirror, lip balm, tissue, lipstick, cellphone, tattersall wallet


----------



## disney16

Here's all of the things that will fit in my new Bleeker Tote and there is room for a little more.


----------



## knuttybar

greenpixie said:


> Knuttybar, your Andrea is just GORGEOUS! I love it in the white!


Thanks greenpixie!  I'd never really given that bag a second look until I saw it in the white...then I was hooked.  I love it so much, I just got one in Cognac!


----------



## knuttybar

ash14vwb said:


> sooo cute! i love the stitching on the bag, the shape, & how everything matches


THX!  I never was a matchy-matchy girl until Coach came along (and especially the Legacy stripe...YUM!)


----------



## amethystlove26

LAltiero85 said:


> This bag looks gorgeous...I'd love to see a pic of the whole bag!  The lining is TDF!!!! I love all of your contents as well!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Edit:  Ooops!  I just saw your collection thread...saw the pic of your pink tonal carly!  It's gorgeous!



Thank you sooo much! I've been getting a lot of compliments on the bag!


----------



## tryagain

Pursefreak25 said:


> Im a big HK fan too I love that mirror. Your bag is pretty too i dont remember seeing that color.


 
thank you, i love HK and this lovely bag with the matching wallet


----------



## chazzy

My Legacy Shoulder Bag

Dior Wallet
DKNY Glasses
Wet Tissue
Lip Balm
Clinique Perfume
Iphone
Tissue
Johnson's Baby Powder


----------



## beautybyte

Finally able to get this attached, I think!


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love that bag. Wow! it holds alot. I need that bag too.


disney16 said:


> Here's all of the things that will fit in my new Bleeker Tote and there is room for a little more.


----------



## MrsLinas

my patent ergo tote..




inside...





i've got..
bleecker mini skinny
contact lens case
bleecker capacity wristlet
bleecker checkbook wallet
prada sunnies
verizon lg (with hello kitty bling..lol)
hello kitty pen
pack of orbit raspberry mint
bath and body antibacterial cleanser
mark scent mist
car keys with tortoise charm and hk


----------



## MrsLinas

i'm gonna be better @ posting pics here one day..lol!


----------



## dragonette

MrsLinas said:


> i'm gonna be better @ posting pics here one day..lol!



i've been trying to hunt down that mini skinny!  seeing pictures of it assures me that it actually exists!  love the way you match your accessories!


----------



## MrsLinas

dragonette said:


> i've been trying to hunt down that mini skinny!  seeing pictures of it assures me that it actually exists!  love the way you match your accessories!


 
thanks, dragonette!
i actually got it @ the outlet for $15.99


----------



## dragonette

MrsLinas said:


> thanks, dragonette!
> i actually got it @ the outlet for $15.99



awesome buy!


----------



## krispin41

Inside my Capacity Wristlet:


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love your wristlet it holds soo much. Ive gotta get me one.


krispin41 said:


> Inside my Capacity Wristlet:


----------



## newcoachlover

So cute, makes me want to post pics of my insides.



krispin41 said:


> Inside my Capacity Wristlet:


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Pursefreak25 said:


> I love your wristlet it holds soo much. Ive gotta get me one.



I think I need one of those as well!


----------



## temo

I'm just amazed at what fits into my Legacy Pouch 40214 so I wanted to share it with you.

sunscreen,cell phone, mirror, pencil case, antique gold metal mesh cigarette case (tho' I don't smoke, it holds pills, lipstick, carmex, bandaids, owee medicine, name tags etc...), fragrance (Caleche eau delicate), note pad, coach tape measure, "Roots" card case (Canadian, eh?), matt&nat wallet (again - Canadian,eh?) . . . and there's still room for more!!! 

. . . and it's feather light!!


----------



## MsAmie

temo said:


> I'm just amazed at what fits into my Legacy Pouch 40214 so I wanted to share it with you.
> 
> sunscreen,cell phone, mirror, pencil case, antique gold metal mesh cigarette case (tho' I don't smoke, it holds pills, lipstick, carmex, bandaids, owee medicine, name tags etc...), fragrance (Caleche eau delicate), note pad, coach tape measure, "Roots" card case (Canadian, eh?), matt&nat wallet (again - Canadian,eh?) . . . and there's still room for more!!!
> 
> . . . and it's feather light!!


 wow I am really amazed at all you managed to get into there! It looks great though--i love the scarf!


----------



## dragonette

wow! now i can't wait to get my white one! 

i love your coach tape measure! 



temo said:


> I'm just amazed at what fits into my Legacy Pouch 40214 so I wanted to share it with you.
> 
> sunscreen,cell phone, mirror, pencil case, antique gold metal mesh cigarette case (tho' I don't smoke, it holds pills, lipstick, carmex, bandaids, owee medicine, name tags etc...), fragrance (Caleche eau delicate), note pad, coach tape measure, "Roots" card case (Canadian, eh?), matt&nat wallet (again - Canadian,eh?) . . . and there's still room for more!!!
> 
> . . . and it's feather light!!


----------



## temo

Thanks MsAmie.  That scarf is the older very large one.  It so versatile 'cuz depending on how you fold it, it's any color you want!

dragonette, I hope you're gonna love your new pouch, as much as I do!  
I love my little Coach tape measure in my bag.  It seems I'm always using it. (My DH thought I was crazy for spending that much on a small tape measure, when I could get one at Home Depot for a few dollars, yet I notice he often asks me to use it. (?!)


----------



## dragonette

temo said:


> Thanks MsAmie.  That scarf is the older very large one.  It so versatile 'cuz depending on how you fold it, it's any color you want!
> 
> dragonette, I hope you're gonna love your new pouch, as much as I do!
> I love my little Coach tape measure in my bag.  It seems I'm always using it. (My DH thought I was crazy for spending that much on a small tape measure, when I could get one at Home Depot for a few dollars, yet I notice he often asks me to use it. (?!)



i know i'm going to love it!  is the tape in your tape measure the stiff type or the fabric/soft plastic type? if it was soft enough to use on people i might sniff around for one as well!


----------



## newcoachlover

That pouch is so cute and it sure does hold a lot!!



temo said:


> I'm just amazed at what fits into my Legacy Pouch 40214 so I wanted to share it with you.
> 
> sunscreen,cell phone, mirror, pencil case, antique gold metal mesh cigarette case (tho' I don't smoke, it holds pills, lipstick, carmex, bandaids, owee medicine, name tags etc...), fragrance (Caleche eau delicate), note pad, coach tape measure, "Roots" card case (Canadian, eh?), matt&nat wallet (again - Canadian,eh?) . . . and there's still room for more!!!
> 
> . . . and it's feather light!!


----------



## temo

dragonette said:


> i know i'm going to love it!  is the tape in your tape measure the stiff type or the fabric/soft plastic type? if it was soft enough to use on people i might sniff around for one as well!


 

It's the soft/fabric type. Yes, you could take people measurments with it. (The one i have is tan, but I have seen them in pink.)


----------



## dragonette

i found the purple one! it's so cute!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Here's whats in my Large Sig Stripe Tote in Black (sorry pic might not be clear, taken w/my camera phone) 
Bleeker Sig Checkbook Wallet in Black, Heritage Stripe Cosmetic Bag in Khaki/Berry, Sunglasses, Kleenex, Gum (Orbit-Mint Melon-my fave!), MAC LipGloss Clear, Strawberry/Banana Lipgloss, extra hair binders, Lotion


----------



## MrsLinas

Inside my Ergo Patent Leather Tote in brown:
Allie sunnies, Lg Env cellphone, duffle wristlet, mini skinny, Hello Kitty wallet, Victoria's Secret make up bag, Bath and Body Antibacterial cleanser and a pack of raspberry mint gum










http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll139/MRSLINAS/BROWNERGO2.jpg


----------



## oscarcat729

This thread has convinced me that I need to get 1. A bigger Coach bag and 2. Cool accessories to go in it. My most-often-used bag is a brown leather one (my mom's from years ago, I'm going to send it to the "Authenticate This" forum to make sure). It can only hold my lipgloss, cell phone, wallet, and mini water bottle. And yes, the water bottle has leaked before. And I freaked out. But it's fine now.


----------



## lunatwinkle

^^ oscarcat, same here! This thread and others in the other designer subforums make me want to buy cute accessories to go in my purse! This forum makes me spend money!


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

oscarcat729 said:


> This thread has convinced me that I need to get 1. A bigger Coach bag and 2. Cool accessories to go in it. My most-often-used bag is a brown leather one (my mom's from years ago, I'm going to send it to the "Authenticate This" forum to make sure). It can only hold my lipgloss, cell phone, wallet, and mini water bottle. And yes, the water bottle has leaked before. And I freaked out. But it's fine now.


 
Totally know what you mean!! I've always had an obsession with bags but being able to peek inside others bags has also made me accessory obsessed and now I've got a nice little accessory collection myself :shame:


----------



## curiousillusion

lunatwinkle said:


> ^^ oscarcat, same here! This thread and others in the other designer subforums make me want to buy cute accessories to go in my purse! This forum makes me spend money!



Mmmhmm!  Before I used to just throw stuff in my purse... now I want a matching mini skinny and wristlet (and wallet!) so organize everything in.

 My credit card is crying... but I'll look awesome... and have great pics to post in here!


----------



## anglarry04

ranskimmie said:


> Heres my Schtufff


 
I love the turqouise/pond sig wallet!!! Around what time frame did you get it? Ever since i saw this i wanted it. BUt can not find it. You have a buyer if you ever wanna sell


----------



## Kansashalo

lunatwinkle said:


> ^^ oscarcat, same here! This thread and others in the other designer subforums make me want to buy cute accessories to go in my purse! This forum makes me spend money!


 
I HEAR ya! TPF is definitely a blow to the wallet!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Love your bag and accessories.That Hk on the phone is sooooo cute i love it.


MrsLinas said:


> Inside my Ergo Patent Leather Tote in brown:
> Allie sunnies, Lg Env cellphone, duffle wristlet, mini skinny, Hello Kitty wallet, Victoria's Secret make up bag, Bath and Body Antibacterial cleanser and a pack of raspberry mint gum


----------



## beautybyte

x_TaNgErInE_x said:


> Totally know what you mean!! I've always had an obsession with bags but being able to peek inside others bags has also made me accessory obsessed and now I've got a nice little accessory collection myself :shame:


 
I think it's like the medicine cabinet thing-what's in there-can you really look?

And then when you do see what's in there-you need to have the same stuff!


----------



## rtesoro

i need more cute accessories for my purse lol


----------



## MrsLinas

Pursefreak25 said:


> Love your bag and accessories.That Hk on the phone is sooooo cute i love it.


 
thanks! my friend "blinged" out my phone for me


----------



## stacmck

For fun I decided to take a picture of what was inside my Madeline today.

Yes, I took the scarf off...don't tar and feather me! 




Coach black Ergo pebbled leather wallet
Coach black cosmetic case
Coach black mini skinny
LV violet vernis cles
Vera Bradley coin purse
Cell phone
Checkbook
Kohl's ad and other random papers 
Pens

And still tons of room to spare! I  this bag!!!


----------



## MsAmie

^^^ Your madeline looks great without her scarf!  I love Madelines too, I have two!


----------



## kelpie

Hey everyone- K, so i know this totally isn't a Coach _bag_, but i honestly use it like a clutch, so. . . here are pics!  My 6x8 signature stripe agenda! 
Oh, and the stickers . . . i LOVE cutesy stickers.  so i wallpapered my planner.


----------



## J. Fisk

omg I love your planner, kelpie
there should be a thread dedicated to scanning/ photographic planner pages

do you save the pages when you're done with them because they're too cute?


----------



## LAltiero85

stacmck said:


> For fun I decided to take a picture of what was inside my Madeline today.
> 
> Yes, I took the scarf off...don't tar and feather me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach black Ergo pebbled leather wallet
> Coach black cosmetic case
> Coach black mini skinny
> LV violet vernis cles
> Vera Bradley coin purse
> Cell phone
> Checkbook
> Kohl's ad and other random papers
> Pens
> 
> And still tons of room to spare! I  this bag!!!


 Oooo!!! I LOVE the way your white Madeline looks.


----------



## kelpie

Hah, J. Fisk, y'know I might!  i like to write EVERYTHING in it, just to take up space, to make it look really well-loved.  is that weird?


----------



## stacmck

LAltiero85 said:


> Oooo!!! I LOVE the way your white Madeline looks.


Thanks LA!


----------



## J. Fisk

kelpie said:


> Hah, J. Fisk, y'know I might!  i like to write EVERYTHING in it, just to take up space, to make it look really well-loved.  is that weird?



that's not weird at all
i have a friend who uses rainbow pens
and just to fill up space, at the end of the day, she adds in everything that happened along with what she had planned for the day


----------



## stacmck

^That would actually be a really cool thing to have (a log of what happened on a day) so you could look back on it later and reminisce


----------



## djcpeace

Hi guys, I'm new here, but I've been a fan of Coach for quite some time now, as you can see I'm a bit of a fan of Lesportsac as well 

So far this is my one and only Coach, but hopefully I'll add more in the future






Coach Transatlantic Nylon Flight Bag
Lesportsac Black Pouch (To carry my first aid kit and band-aids)
Lesportsac Green case (which carries my cream, Purell, lipbalm, etc)
Keys
Blackberry
Coach coin holder
Prada wallet
Lesportsac blue pouch (which carries tissue, face oil sheets)
D&G Sunglasses
iPod touch


----------



## Pursefreak25

Nice bag Benzboy


----------



## LAltiero85

Benzboy88 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here, but I've been a fan of Coach for quite some time now, as you can see I'm a bit of a fan of Lesportsac as well
> 
> So far this is my one and only Coach, but hopefully I'll add more in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Transatlantic Nylon Flight Bag
> Lesportsac Black Pouch (To carry my first aid kit and band-aids)
> Lesportsac Green case (which carries my cream, Purell, lipbalm, etc)
> Keys
> Blackberry
> Coach coin holder
> Prada wallet
> Lesportsac blue pouch (which carries tissue, face oil sheets)
> D&G Sunglasses
> iPod touch


 That's a great bag!  I love all of the accessories!  You're so organized!  I can't say the same for myself!!!


----------



## pp1jb

This is my favorite bag.  I have the Large Flap Bleeker and lots to go in it.  I just got this keychain from the "bay".
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=497193&stc=1&d=1217005605


----------



## Samia

Here is what I have in my bag all ready for tomorrow, got her today and still trying to figure out whats it called. In my bag I have:

MbMJ Wallet
LV Agenda
Burberry small wallet I use for coins and some cards
Gucci Sunnies
Coach Wristlet with some lip gloss and meds
Ipod shuffle in a Coach Case
Coach picture keyfob
And my mobile, but I am using it for the pic now


----------



## addikted2coach

I carry way too much in my bag...

blackberry
ipod
hand sanitizer
lip balm/glosses/lipstick
eyeliner
compact mirror
coach wallet
coach wristlet
business cards
mini umbrella
pad and pantiliners -- just in case!
keys
advil travel case
body spray
tide pen
kleenex pack
floss
and usually a bottle of water


----------



## BreeBag

In my new '06 Legacy Shoulder...

- Chameleon, brown, small structured

In my chameleon...

- Wallet
- Makeup bag
- Small hairbrush
- Keys
- Mints
- Pill bottle full of Tylenol
- Chapstick tube
- Cell phone (in one front pocket)
- GPS (in the other front pocket) 
- IPod Touch
- Blotting papers
- Pen
- Grape Lollipop

My small chameleon: 





...in my '06 Legacy Shoulder!


----------



## clb1968

I need one of those purse organizers. Off to google.


Inside my Chelsea Turnlock

my wristlet
keys
sunglasses
weight watchers calculator and log book
lite green clinique makeup case
a couple of pens
blood glucose meter, hot pink case, not in pic 
2 prescription bottles and ibuprofen bottle
calendar,address book
small brush and hair clips
a pocket knife and sweet n low packs in zipper pocket


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love your bag.


Samia said:


> Here is what I have in my bag all ready for tomorrow, got her today and still trying to figure out whats it called. In my bag I have:
> 
> MbMJ Wallet
> LV Agenda
> Burberry small wallet I use for coins and some cards
> Gucci Sunnies
> Coach Wristlet with some lip gloss and meds
> Ipod shuffle in a Coach Case
> Coach picture keyfob
> And my mobile, but I am using it for the pic now


----------



## ForeverMi

BreeBag said:


> In my new '06 Legacy Shoulder...
> 
> - Chameleon, brown, small structured
> 
> In my chameleon...
> 
> - Wallet
> - Makeup bag
> - Small hairbrush
> - Keys
> - Mints
> - Pill bottle full of Tylenol
> - Chapstick tube
> - Cell phone (in one front pocket)
> - GPS (in the other front pocket)
> - IPod Touch
> - Blotting papers
> - Pen
> - Grape Lollipop
> 
> My small chameleon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...in my '06 Legacy Shoulder!


 
OMG!! that's sooooooooooooooo neat!! i love it!!


----------



## prof ash




----------



## RWolfeOH

^^Very Pretty!!


----------



## alatrop

In my NEWEST baby!


----------



## bagap

after *many *years of admiring coach, i've bought my first one! yipee! for some reason i always kept putting it off thinking "one day"...yesterday while shopping at macy's the day came...yipee, all over again!  they had a great sale and i grabbed me a heritage signature tote.  at least i hope it was a great sale, retail was $298 and i bought it for $178 +tax.  it is amazingly roomy (and as a busy mom i _have _to have a big purse).  they had some other super cute ones, but being my first i stuck to a classic design...i went around all afternoon showing the hubby and kids how proud i was of everything i was able to fit in it...imagine my surprise that i found a web forum where other ladies are as proud to display the inside of their coach purses to others...yipee yet again!  

here it is...






items in my new baby include, but are not limited to:
cell phone, wallet, make up bag, palm pda/mp3, compact, banana republic fragrance, b&b blushing cherry blossom lotion, dr. pepper lip gloss (takes me back to being a kid again & my daughter loves it too), pill bottle with vitamins, aspirin, and allergy meds, neutrogena sun block, nail clippers, tissue pack, gum, keys...phew...and there is room to spare...enough for an umbrella, h20 bottle and snacks...wow...i am LOVING this purse...

of course, now i'm hurtin' for some matching accessories...like a wristlet or a mini skinny...or BOTH!  all of you gals have such great collections, i'm feeling a little jealous...would it be _sooo _bad to use the money i saved on the purse to stock up on the accessories......hmmmmmmmmmmmm....
would they be cheaper at a coach outlet?????

anyhow, i'm glad to finally be able to join this forum... and happy coach shopping to all!


----------



## New2Coach

^^Welcome to TPF! I have that exact bag in the green. I love it. It is very easy to take care of. And you definately got a great price on it. I paid slightly more than that at the outlet last month.


----------



## LipGlossQueen

Heres my large zoe and all her stuff. Everything fits perfectly.


----------



## Carley29

Bigap...Welcome to tpf. Love your tote.


----------



## bagap

New2Coach said:


> ^^Welcome to TPF! I have that exact bag in the green. I love it. It is very easy to take care of. And you definately got a great price on it. I paid slightly more than that at the outlet last month.



i am thrilled to be on TPF!  and i'm glad to hear the price was good...being a newbie, i just had to check...i bet this tote in green is gorgeous!


----------



## bagap

Carley29 said:


> Bigap...Welcome to tpf. Love your tote.



and my, my...the pics of your lovely purses made me swoon...seeing all of these wonderful bags makes me think of the old 7 eleven commercials..."too much good stuff..."...sigh...


----------



## clb1968

Such great stuff .

Welcome to the forum, bagap.


----------



## bagap

clb1968 said:


> Such great stuff .
> 
> Welcome to the forum, bagap.



thanks, charlotte!


----------



## greenpixie

Alatrop, I love your new pond patent hobo! 

Bagap, welcome to TPF! That is a great price on your tote - and what a great first Coach! Congrats!


----------



## bagap

greenpixie said:


> Alatrop, I love your new pond patent hobo!
> 
> Bagap, welcome to TPF! That is a great price on your tote - and what a great first Coach! Congrats!



Thanks, Greenpixie! I am loving the forum _almost _as much as my new coach .


----------



## LovePinkCoach

ash14vwb said:


>


 

I LOOOOVE your pleated ergo hobo , and your accessories! 

I have the same VS lip gloss, too.


----------



## curiousillusion

Warning: Picture heavy... sorry!





My new leather Madeline in Light Mauve... I love it!





Everything laid out (excuse the wrinkly sheets!)





What's inside the inner pocket: a cloth makeup scrubbie that I'm carrying to figure out what size container I need, a mirror, and my Blackberry Pearl.





My keys with my Coach keyfob and my new lilac leather Coach Wallet (with not much inside... license, debit card, insurance cards and a few dollars)





Mini skinny with other cards and coupons





Pencil case with little notepad, pencils, eraser, pen and Sharpie.





Pocket Posh Sudoku... I LOVE how cute the outside is!





Contents of my wristlet: Orbit Sweet Mint, Coach lipgloss in Hibiscus, Hello Kitty bandaids
Aleve, pillbox with Excedrin Migraine inside, lip balm, glass nail file, Nic's Stick nail polish, hair tie, Crystal Light On the Go packets


----------



## lunatwinkle

I love your pics curiousillusion! That bag and color always makes my heart skip a little beat when I see it! And I have the same Sephora beauty insider card too!


----------



## LAltiero85

*curiousillusion*~  Your bag and accessories are absolutely GORGEOUS!!! I LOVE that Madeline!  What a beautiful color!


----------



## LAltiero85

ash14vwb said:


>


 OMG, you are so organized and I had NO IDEA that the white ergo pleated hobo had PINK lining!!!! So gorgeous! And all of your accessories are adorable!  Is that a Vera Bradley planner/agenda?


----------



## bagap

ash14vwb said:


>


 
too pretty for words......(long sigh)...


----------



## clb1968

LovePinkCoach said:


> I LOOOOVE your pleated ergo hobo , and your accessories!
> 
> I have the same VS lip gloss, too.


 
I think I have the same lipgloss too, I love the lip gloss from VS. I just have to keep my 7 yr old daughter from using it all up


----------



## curiousillusion

lunatwinkle said:


> I love your pics curiousillusion! That bag and color always makes my heart skip a little beat when I see it! And I have the same Sephora beauty insider card too!



Yay, fellow Sephora beauty insider!  I used to have a different card of theirs, it had a mirror on the back and said "smile, you're beautiful" or something but I lost it and ended up with this one.


----------



## prof ash

thanks girls!! i forgot to write what was in my bag, i was so excited to post pics LOL!!

LA - the planner is vera bradley & i looove it!! it's the small size- i know they have a bigger size w/ cuter stuff inside like a pocket, stickers, and a different design for each month 

the VS lip gloss is 'slice of heaven' & it's so yummy i wanna eat it!

aaand i'm so in love with this bag that i find myself getting pink accessories to match ... like my chapstick, the keychain which i got at the ac outlet, and i've even been buying rasberry mint orbit gum instead of the blue kind because it matches LOL!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

Here's what's in my new Pink Sig. Stripe tote!!! 
-daily agenda
-compact
-mini notebook
-sunnies
-keys
-Givenchy perfume
-iPod
-makeup case/wallet

*missing from photo, my phone.


----------



## dragonette

ooooh... your new tote! it looks fabulous with that pink scarf!  everything fits so well too!



LAltiero85 said:


> Here's what's in my new Pink Sig. Stripe tote!!!
> -daily agenda
> -compact
> -mini notebook
> -sunnies
> -keys
> -Givenchy perfume
> -iPod
> -makeup case/wallet
> 
> *missing from photo, my phone.


----------



## LAltiero85

dragonette said:


> ooooh... your new tote! it looks fabulous with that pink scarf!  everything fits so well too!


 Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Barlow

*First post... hullo all! ^^

Lilac Coach Mini-Signature Flap Bag

Filled with:
OLD "The V" phone (but I love it)
Etienne Aigner Wallet
I Touch & Headset
Juicy Couture ID Holder
Neccos for Munching ^^
**Car, Dorm & Office Keys*
*VS BeautyRush Lipgloss (Apple, mmm)
Bluetooth Headset

Wow I carry a lot of stuff.... 
*​


----------



## Melys28

LAltiero85 said:


> Here's what's in my new Pink Sig. Stripe tote!!!
> -daily agenda
> -compact
> -mini notebook
> -sunnies
> -keys
> -Givenchy perfume
> -iPod
> -makeup case/wallet
> 
> *missing from photo, my phone.





I love love your pink tote , Oh and scarf is TDF!!!!!!!


----------



## clb1968

Here is what I am carrying today and I carry alot of junk!
So I am carrying my Pond Patent Ergo tote
I have my legacy wristlet with my blood glucose meter and accessories
in the small miniskinny I have extras for that 
I have my Soho wrislet with some cash and credit cards and change
a Clinque with lip glosses, masacra , powder and other extra
a pocket knife and novolog pen in inside zipper
nail file, pen, glucose tabs and two prescriptions
happy bunny note book, calendar and Weight Watchers stuff
hair brush and clips ,sunnies are in the stiped pencil case

No wonder the thing is so heavy!


----------



## LAltiero85

Melys28 said:


> I love love your pink tote , Oh and scarf is TDF!!!!!!!


 Thank you so much!


----------



## LAltiero85

clb1968 said:


> Here is what I am carrying today and I carry alot of junk!
> So I am carrying my Pond Patent Ergo tote
> I have my legacy wristlet with my blood glucose meter and accessories
> in the small miniskinny I have extras for that
> I have my Soho wrislet with some cash and credit cards and change
> a Clinque with lip glosses, masacra , powder and other extra
> a pocket knife and novolog pen in inside zipper
> nail file, pen, glucose tabs and two prescriptions
> happy bunny note book, calendar and Weight Watchers stuff
> hair brush and clips ,sunnies are in the stiped pencil case
> 
> No wonder the thing is so heavy!


 I LOOOOVE your pond ergo tote!!!! So beautiful!!! Love all its contents too!!!


----------



## lodilove

I've been using my clay Legacy flap bag all week(w/ watermelon charm).

-magenta wallet (just got at the outlet for $71, yay!)
-patchwork mini skinny(for extra cards and keys)
-pink razr w/ coach charm
-leopard makeup bag
-heritage stripe makeup bag(used as camera case)
-sig stripe ipod case
-stila compact
-gum


----------



## curiousillusion

LOVE the magenta wallet, again... and I like the charm on your cell!


----------



## clb1968

Now I need a cel phone charm!


----------



## astrorainfall

It's a really hot and humid day in Tokyo, so I thought my watercolor stripe top handle pouch would lend a perk to my step:

Inside:
Work notebook
Jap cell
Singapore cell
Discount card/coupon album (white)
Coach meadowmix keychain
Cherry charm
Watercolor mini skinny
Purple sig kisslock coin purse
Teal sig wristlet (for digital camera)


----------



## Jkm

astrorainfall said:


> It's a really hot and humid day in Tokyo, so I thought my watercolor stripe top handle pouch would lend a perk to my step:
> 
> Inside:
> Work notebook
> Jap cell
> Singapore cell
> Discount card/coupon album (white)
> Coach meadowmix keychain
> Cherry charm
> Watercolor mini skinny
> Purple sig kisslock coin purse
> Teal sig wristlet (for digital camera)


 
I love your hobo and matching skinny, I want one!!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love the purple coin purse.


astrorainfall said:


> It's a really hot and humid day in Tokyo, so I thought my watercolor stripe top handle pouch would lend a perk to my step:
> 
> Inside:
> Work notebook
> Jap cell
> Singapore cell
> Discount card/coupon album (white)
> Coach meadowmix keychain
> Cherry charm
> Watercolor mini skinny
> Purple sig kisslock coin purse
> Teal sig wristlet (for digital camera)


----------



## dragonette

LOVE IT!  that watercolour pouch really is so much nicer than all the pics on the bay! good job snagging one, babe!



astrorainfall said:


> It's a really hot and humid day in Tokyo, so I thought my watercolor stripe top handle pouch would lend a perk to my step:
> 
> Inside:
> Work notebook
> Jap cell
> Singapore cell
> Discount card/coupon album (white)
> Coach meadowmix keychain
> Cherry charm
> Watercolor mini skinny
> Purple sig kisslock coin purse
> Teal sig wristlet (for digital camera)


----------



## shortsexychica

I guess I'll participate now!

Inside my duffle

-2 eyeglass cases (the green one holds pens)
-lotion (both bath & body works)
-2 checkbooks
-insurance bill
-soho credit card holder (holds debit cards, insurance, DL, military ID 
 and receipts)
-soho kisslock change purse (holds coupons, cash, and spare key)
-striped planner
-comb
-camera n case
-important papers (2 POA's, acct info, etc.) kept in clear sleeve 
-address labels
-carmex
(NOT SHOWN)
-germx
-ipod itouch
-body spray
-mirror
-my phone


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^LOVE all of your accessories!!!  You have gorgeous leather pieces in there! What duffle is that?  I LOVE the lining!


----------



## shortsexychica

it's #9177 and thank you.  I love it!!


----------



## LAltiero85

Oh nice!  Thanks!


----------



## astrorainfall

Jkm said:


> I love your hobo and matching skinny, I want one!!!



Thanks Jkm, pursefreak25, and drag0nette! This is my summer favourite as I drip my way to work and I don't have to worry about staining leather or what not. Can't wait for autumn to take my leather ones out for a ride


----------



## crayolamyworld

Inside:

The Other Boleyn Girl 
Planner
Graduation Cards and Thank You notes
Stickers from family reunion 
MicroFiber Cloths
Makeup bag
Ipod Touch
Cell Phone
Skinny Mini
Lotion
Hand Sanitizer
Macbook charger
Wallet
Lanyard/keychain
Sunglasses
Ipod nano
Inhaler
Name tag
Gum


----------



## lunatwinkle

^^ crayolamyworld! How do you like "The Other Boleyn Girl?" I saw the movie a couple of weeks ago, and I really enjoyed it. I'm thinking about reading the book now.


----------



## crayolamyworld

lunatwinkle said:


> ^^ crayolamyworld! How do you like "The Other Boleyn Girl?" I saw the movie a couple of weeks ago, and I really enjoyed it. I'm thinking about reading the book now.



I'm only a few chapters in but so far it has been really good, it's worth the read. I hope to finish it soon so I can see the movie.


----------



## clb1968

I love how you can fit so much in the Ergo totes.

I think I will have to get that book too.

I carry a hand sanitizer too, I found small bottles of germX in greenapple and citrus scents, they smell good.


----------



## shoppingislove

My turn!


















Inside my Hamptons Carryall:
- agenda
- KS zip around wallet
- KS sunnies
- Patent Gallery Wristlet (currently holds pens for now)
- KS cosmetics case
- Vera Bradley coin purse for Ipod shuffle
- cell phone
- mints
- hand sanitizer & keys (in zip pocket, not pictured)


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

crayolamyworld said:


> Inside:
> 
> The Other Boleyn Girl
> Planner
> Graduation Cards and Thank You notes
> Stickers from family reunion
> MicroFiber Cloths
> Makeup bag
> Ipod Touch
> Cell Phone
> Skinny Mini
> Lotion
> Hand Sanitizer
> Macbook charger
> Wallet
> Lanyard/keychain
> Sunglasses
> Ipod nano
> Inhaler
> Name tag
> Gum



Woo!  Someone else who carries around two iPods and we have the same Mini Skinny too.


----------



## Melys28

shoppingislove said:


> My turn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag and your wristlet is soo cute !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## shoppingislove

Melys28 said:


> Beautiful bag and your wristlet is soo cute !!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## bagap

shoppingislove, beautiful leather bag !


----------



## shoppingislove

^ Thank you!


----------



## kabaker

Lets see if I do this right. 

I am carrying my minisig duffle. Its the largest bag I have right now but I am desperately saving to get myself something soon! In it I have:

Fossil Wallet
Ball State(my school) lanyard with all my keys
trident gum
sunglasses that are not mine (?)
random papers/reciepts/movie tickets from when I took my Mom to see Mamma Mia!
Ibuprofen and female necessities.


----------



## LAltiero85

kabaker said:


> Lets see if I do this right.
> 
> I am carrying my minisig duffle. Its the largest bag I have right now but I am desperately saving to get myself something soon! In it I have:
> 
> Fossil Wallet
> Ball State(my school) lanyard with all my keys
> trident gum
> sunglasses that are not mine (?)
> random papers/reciepts/movie tickets from when I took my Mom to see Mamma Mia!
> Ibuprofen and female necessities.


 I LOOOVE your wallet!!!  Gorgeous bag too! Looks great w/ the tattersall scarf!


----------



## staciesg26

My 2006 Legacy Whiskey Ali and all her contents!










Contents:
MbMJ Softy ZC
Lesportsac cosmetic bag
Vera Bradley Eyeglasses w/matching case
HH Coin Purse
handmade tissue holder
HK notebook
Sunnies-target
IPhone
Keys with Snail fob
work badge with fairly oddparents lanyard
Gum 
pen


----------



## J. Fisk

staciesg26 said:


> My 2006 Legacy Whiskey Ali and all her contents!
> 
> View attachment 514179
> 
> View attachment 514180
> 
> View attachment 514181
> 
> View attachment 514182
> 
> 
> Contents:
> MbMJ Softy ZC
> Lesportsac cosmetic bag
> Vera Bradley Eyeglasses w/matching case
> HH Coin Purse
> handmade tissue holder
> HK notebook
> Sunnies-target
> IPhone
> Keys with Snail fob
> work badge with fairly oddparents lanyard
> Gum
> pen




where did you get that lanyard?! i am obsessed with the fairly oddparents!
that is incredible!! egads!


----------



## loveyouu

Melys28 said:


> shoppingislove said:
> 
> 
> 
> My turn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag and your wristlet is soo cute !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that bag!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kabaker

LAltiero85 said:


> I LOOOVE your wallet!!!  Gorgeous bag too! Looks great w/ the tattersall scarf!



thanks LA! Its my only larger bag and I carry it almost daily.


----------



## kkiimm

I'm jealous of all the leather on the previous page!





I originally hated this line because I thought Coach was going down in quality, but I love the sturdy straps and how this tote fits against my frame. I also hope that this will be super easy to keep clean  I love the leather accents on the bottom of the tote too. So soft!

Anyway, I have my glasses (in case the BF wants to go to a movie), Magnolia Blossom lotion (this is strictly for scent and not for moisturizing, I've found), cell phone (wish I'd picked a better model), matching wallet (heaviest thing in my bag!), wristlet (holds lots of cards, gum etc), sunglasses, pouch for coupons (very empty since I haven't been clipping any lately), random lipgloss outside of the makeup case and a pen.

please ignore the mess in the background


----------



## Jkm

kkiimm said:


> I'm jealous of all the leather on the previous page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally hated this line because I thought Coach was going down in quality, but I love the sturdy straps and how this tote fits against my frame. I also hope that this will be super easy to keep clean  I love the leather accents on the bottom of the tote too. So soft!
> 
> Anyway, I have my glasses (in case the BF wants to go to a movie), Magnolia Blossom lotion (this is strictly for scent and not for moisturizing, I've found), cell phone (wish I'd picked a better model), matching wallet (heaviest thing in my bag!), wristlet (holds lots of cards, gum etc), sunglasses, pouch for coupons (very empty since I haven't been clipping any lately), random lipgloss outside of the makeup case and a pen.
> 
> please ignore the mess in the background


  I love your tote and accessories!


----------



## LAltiero85

crayolamyworld said:


> I'm only a few chapters in but so far it has been really good, it's worth the read. I hope to finish it soon so I can see the movie.


 That's good to know...I wanted to read the book before I watched the movie.   I'll have to get it now


----------



## shoppingislove

loveyouu said:


> I love that bag!!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## shoppingislove

kkiimm said:


> I'm jealous of all the leather on the previous page!


 
Love your accessories!


----------



## TXGirlie

This tote allows me to carry way too much stuff! Here is a pic of just the accesories.


----------



## LAltiero85

TXCoachGirlie said:


> This tote allows me to carry way too much stuff! Here is a pic of just the accesories.


 Sooooo pretty!  Is that the large or medium? I LOVE your accessories!


----------



## TXGirlie

Thanks! It's the medium and it still provides plenty of room to carry other stuff. I don't know what I'd do with the large....


----------



## LAltiero85

TXCoachGirlie said:


> Thanks! It's the medium and it still provides plenty of room to carry other stuff. I don't know what I'd do with the large....


 Lol...well it is gorgeous!


----------



## LipGlossQueen

TXCoachGirlie said:


> This tote allows me to carry way too much stuff! Here is a pic of just the accesories.


 Ohhh, all that purple looks great. I love all your accessories. I love that bag. I have the heritage stripe pink and I'm dying to get this one. I figure with the wet winters, it will really hold up well being the coated canvas. Enjoy.


----------



## bagap

kkiimm said:


> I'm jealous of all the leather on the previous page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally hated this line because I thought Coach was going down in quality, but I love the sturdy straps and how this tote fits against my frame. I also hope that this will be super easy to keep clean  I love the leather accents on the bottom of the tote too. So soft!
> 
> Anyway, I have my glasses (in case the BF wants to go to a movie), Magnolia Blossom lotion (this is strictly for scent and not for moisturizing, I've found), cell phone (wish I'd picked a better model), matching wallet (heaviest thing in my bag!), wristlet (holds lots of cards, gum etc), sunglasses, pouch for coupons (very empty since I haven't been clipping any lately), random lipgloss outside of the makeup case and a pen.
> 
> please ignore the mess in the background



Beautiful bag and accessories!  I have the same one in the brown shade and it is the best designed tote like EVER!  I am known to carry huge bags and when I first bought this I thought it would be too small...but it actually fits everything I need and then some!  

And yes it is easy to keep clean .  I laughed when I read your comment on the magnolia blossom lotion because it is too true.  I'm a B & B fiend and some of their lotions are more like creamy perfume than moisturizers, lol.


----------



## bagap

TXCoachGirlie said:


> This tote allows me to carry way too much stuff! Here is a pic of just the accesories.



_So, so, so_ prettyful .


----------



## clb1968

kkiimm said:


> I'm jealous of all the leather on the previous page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally hated this line because I thought Coach was going down in quality, but I love the sturdy straps and how this tote fits against my frame. I also hope that this will be super easy to keep clean  I love the leather accents on the bottom of the tote too. So soft!
> 
> Anyway, I have my glasses (in case the BF wants to go to a movie), Magnolia Blossom lotion (this is strictly for scent and not for moisturizing, I've found), cell phone (wish I'd picked a better model), matching wallet (heaviest thing in my bag!), wristlet (holds lots of cards, gum etc), sunglasses, pouch for coupons (very empty since I haven't been clipping any lately), random lipgloss outside of the makeup case and a pen.
> 
> please ignore the mess in the background


 

I love everything, I think I may have to get a tote, choices , so many choices!


----------



## Pursefreak25

*Inside my Capacity wristlet. I love this thing. LOL!!!!*


----------



## bagap

Pursefreak25 said:


> *Inside my Capacity wristlet. I love this thing. LOL!!!!*



Love the wristlet and don't they seem bottomless...? I got my daughter one and it's insane what she can fit in there.  Maybe I'll post a pic


----------



## kkiimm

Jkm said:


> I love your tote and accessories!


 


shoppingislove said:


> Love your accessories!



 Thanks ladies  It's a very comfortable size for me & I got it at a great price~



bagap said:


> Beautiful bag and accessories!  I have the same one in the brown shade and it is the best designed tote like EVER!  I am known to carry huge bags and when I first bought this I thought it would be too small...but it actually fits everything I need and then some!
> 
> And yes it is easy to keep clean .  I laughed when I read your comment on the magnolia blossom lotion because it is too true.  I'm a B & B fiend and some of their lotions are more like creamy perfume than moisturizers, lol.



I totally agree, I am fond of the sturdy straps and the size is too perfect for me.  I can always shuffle my stuff around in it to make room for more, and it doesn't get heavy as quickly as my other bags do.

Yes, sadly although their fragrances are sublime, their moisturizing power does not cut it for me.


----------



## krinkles597

Hmm... it seems that the larger the bag I get, the more stuff I carry in it, whether I need it or not.
Sorry for the blurry pics.


----------



## kkiimm

ah, I was just admiring that bag at the Dillard's sale 

I totally know what you mean! Just because it can hold more, I end up putting more in it


----------



## New2Coach

Here is my new *bay purchase. '06 Legacy shoulder bag.





Inside view...






What's all inside...and yes that is MY spiderman notebook(got it clearanced for .50) and no your eyes aren't deceiving you. That is TWO sets of keys(I had locked my keys & infant son in the car a long time ago so now I always carry two identical sets of keys) On the plus side, I get 2 Coach Key fobs.


----------



## bagap

New2Coach said:


> Here is my new *bay purchase. '06 Legacy shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside view...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's all inside...and yes that is MY spiderman notebook(got it clearanced for .50) and no your eyes aren't deceiving you. That is TWO sets of keys(I had locked my keys & infant son in the car a long time ago so now I always carry two identical sets of keys) On the plus side, I get 2 Coach Key fobs.



Love the bag and lol about the double keys...nice way to turn it around and make it work for you with the double fobs.


----------



## bagap

I may technically be cheating by including this but this is my daughter's camel sig wristlet and it's contents.  I'm always amazed at how much she can fit in there:









I bought it for her as her first Coach but I keep eyeing it ...as you can see, she's all about the lip gloss .


----------



## Pursefreak25

i love your bag.





krinkles597 said:


> Hmm... it seems that the larger the bag I get, the more stuff I carry in it, whether I need it or not.
> Sorry for the blurry pics.


----------



## asamiramirez

Contents:

- Baby nail-clippers in case I break a nail. They're a great "purse size."

- A wrapped wet paper towel. For washing my hands before I eat a fruit or if I accidentally touch something sticky. 

- Makeup-remover filled cotton swabs. These are amazing! You snap one end and the makeup-remover rushes to the other end. They're made by Bare Escentuals and are only $5. I use them all the time to clean up smudges of mascara on the go.

- Cell phone, wallet, glasses, small mirror, a hairband, two bobby-pins, a pen, Hello Kitty candy, Soft Lips chapstick, Bare Minerals Buxom lipgloss in "Bunny" and Eyedrops.


----------



## bagap

asamiramirez said:


> Contents:
> 
> - Baby nail-clippers in case I break a nail. They're a great "purse size."
> 
> * - A wrapped wet paper towel. For washing my hands before I eat a fruit or if I accidentally touch something sticky. *
> 
> - Makeup-remover filled cotton swabs. These are amazing! You snap one end and the makeup-remover rushes to the other end. They're made by Bare Escentuals and are only $5. I use them all the time to clean up smudges of mascara on the go.
> 
> - Cell phone, wallet, glasses, small mirror, a hairband, two bobby-pins, a pen, Hello Kitty candy, Soft Lips chapstick, Bare Minerals Buxom lipgloss in "Bunny" and Eyedrops.



Gorgeous bag and accessories!  I love being prepared for anything ...I usually carry wet naps or baby wipes and they have saved me many times


----------



## Pursefreak25

*I love your bag and accessories, and your avatar is sooo cute.*


asamiramirez said:


> Contents:
> 
> - Baby nail-clippers in case I break a nail. They're a great "purse size."
> 
> - A wrapped wet paper towel. For washing my hands before I eat a fruit or if I accidentally touch something sticky.
> 
> - Makeup-remover filled cotton swabs. These are amazing! You snap one end and the makeup-remover rushes to the other end. They're made by Bare Escentuals and are only $5. I use them all the time to clean up smudges of mascara on the go.
> 
> - Cell phone, wallet, glasses, small mirror, a hairband, two bobby-pins, a pen, Hello Kitty candy, Soft Lips chapstick, Bare Minerals Buxom lipgloss in "Bunny" and Eyedrops.


----------



## LAltiero85

krinkles597 said:


> Hmm... it seems that the larger the bag I get, the more stuff I carry in it, whether I need it or not.
> Sorry for the blurry pics.


 Gorgeous bag!


----------



## LAltiero85

New2Coach said:


> Here is my new *bay purchase. '06 Legacy shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside view...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's all inside...and yes that is MY spiderman notebook(got it clearanced for .50) and no your eyes aren't deceiving you. That is TWO sets of keys(I had locked my keys & infant son in the car a long time ago so now I always carry two identical sets of keys) On the plus side, I get 2 Coach Key fobs.


 Love your bag!! The leather looks so nice and squishy!  I love all of the accessories, especially the puppy keyfob on the left!


----------



## LAltiero85

asamiramirez said:


> Contents:
> 
> - Baby nail-clippers in case I break a nail. They're a great "purse size."
> 
> - A wrapped wet paper towel. For washing my hands before I eat a fruit or if I accidentally touch something sticky.
> 
> - Makeup-remover filled cotton swabs. These are amazing! You snap one end and the makeup-remover rushes to the other end. They're made by Bare Escentuals and are only $5. I use them all the time to clean up smudges of mascara on the go.
> 
> - Cell phone, wallet, glasses, small mirror, a hairband, two bobby-pins, a pen, Hello Kitty candy, Soft Lips chapstick, Bare Minerals Buxom lipgloss in "Bunny" and Eyedrops.


 WOW! You are super organized!!! I love your Coach glasses!  All of your accessories are so cute!


----------



## asamiramirez

bagap said:


> Gorgeous bag and accessories! I love being prepared for anything ...I usually carry wet naps or baby wipes and they have saved me many times


 
They give out the wrapped wet paper towels at this sushi place I go to... I always grab an extra for my purse. 

And thank you, *Pursefreak25* and *LAltiero85*! I _am_ super organized. With my pens it's borderline OCD. :shame:


----------



## pursemaniak

asamiramirez said:


> Contents:
> 
> - Baby nail-clippers in case I break a nail. They're a great "purse size."
> 
> - A wrapped wet paper towel. For washing my hands before I eat a fruit or if I accidentally touch something sticky.
> 
> - Makeup-remover filled cotton swabs. These are amazing! You snap one end and the makeup-remover rushes to the other end. They're made by Bare Escentuals and are only $5. I use them all the time to clean up smudges of mascara on the go.
> 
> - Cell phone, wallet, glasses, small mirror, a hairband, two bobby-pins, a pen, Hello Kitty candy, Soft Lips chapstick, Bare Minerals Buxom lipgloss in "Bunny" and Eyedrops.



i lOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE your purse and accessories!! I want a Carly sooo bad!!


----------



## asamiramirez

pursemaniak said:


> i lOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE your purse and accessories!! I want a Carly sooo bad!!


 
Thank you! I just got this one for my birthday. It sits very well on the shoulder. You'll be so happy with yours when you get it! The size is perfect!


----------



## J. Fisk

in my signature stripe patent zip satchel...

glasses
D&G sunglasses with soft case
Tide to Go
lipgloss
coin purse with motrin and midol, etc.
camera case for Nikon Coolpix S9
brush
mirror
Trident Tropical Twist gum
inhaler (with Hello Kitty sticker!)
Purell
Tic-Tacs chill
Wristlet with: Listerine strips, Carmex, hair clips, Burt's Bees Radiance Lip Shimmer, softlips
keys
pens
Razr with Tamagotchi charms
Mini Skinny as a wallet 
iPod classic with headphones


----------



## shopaholic436

My LV sunglasses, orbit gum, cell phone, iPod, money, mascara, lip golss


----------



## sissabelle

asamiramirez said:


> Contents:
> 
> - Baby nail-clippers in case I break a nail. They're a great "purse size."
> 
> - A wrapped wet paper towel. For washing my hands before I eat a fruit or if I accidentally touch something sticky.
> 
> - Makeup-remover filled cotton swabs. These are amazing! You snap one end and the makeup-remover rushes to the other end. They're made by Bare Escentuals and are only $5. I use them all the time to clean up smudges of mascara on the go.
> 
> - Cell phone, wallet, glasses, small mirror, a hairband, two bobby-pins, a pen, Hello Kitty candy, Soft Lips chapstick, *Bare Minerals Buxom lipgloss in "Bunny"* and Eyedrops.



Bunny is my absolute favorite Buxom... just the perfect color! Love your Carly & glasses


----------



## Madinat

BreeBag said:


> In my new '06 Legacy Shoulder...
> 
> - Chameleon, brown, small structured
> 
> In my chameleon...
> 
> - Wallet
> - Makeup bag
> - Small hairbrush
> - Keys
> - Mints
> - Pill bottle full of Tylenol
> - Chapstick tube
> - Cell phone (in one front pocket)
> - GPS (in the other front pocket)
> - IPod Touch
> - Blotting papers
> - Pen
> - Grape Lollipop
> 
> My small chameleon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...in my '06 Legacy Shoulder!




hey-- i really love your organizer! where is it from?


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^I wanna know too, where that organizer is from.


----------



## arsweb

-VB Zip Around Wallet  
-Green Tea Mints  
-Keys  
-Compact Mirror  
-Assortment of Tea Bags  
-VB Small Cosmetic Case containing: Tissues, Brush, Pen, Nail Clippers, Dental Floss, and Burt's Bees Lip Balm 

 My camera and sunglasses are missing from the assortment because I left them at work (oops)!


----------



## Pursefreak25

*Arsweb- i love your Carly*


----------



## asamiramirez

sissabelle said:


> Bunny is my absolute favorite Buxom... just the perfect color! Love your Carly & glasses


 
Thanks, and I think so too about Bunny! It's my favorite gloss color and I adore the minty/spicy tingle. Have you tried any of the other shades? I normally have a hard time finding lipstick shades that I think are pretty on me, but I've yet to find a Buxom that I don't love.


----------



## e_mau

asamiramirez said:


> Thanks, and I think so too about Bunny! It's my favorite gloss color and I adore the minty/spicy tingle. Have you tried any of the other shades? I normally have a hard time finding lipstick shades that I think are pretty on me, but I've yet to find a Buxom that I don't love.



Have they started selling Bunny by it's self or only with the kits?  


The inside purse organizer's, where does everyone get them?


----------



## clb1968

oopsididitagain said:


> ^^I wanna know too, where that organizer is from.


 
I will answer for the OP, it is a - Chameleon, brown, small structured
organizer and is available at http://www.chameleoninserts.com/


----------



## MBart

Soft Pebble Hobo 

long wallet
checkbook (ick I need a pretty cover)
3-zip le sport sac case with all the essentials!
vera bradley paper case (great for carrying any vip papers)
orbitz
krazor phone
ipod nano
pen
keys


----------



## shoppingislove

MBart said:


> Soft Pebble Hobo
> 
> long wallet
> checkbook (ick I need a pretty cover)
> 3-zip le sport sac case with all the essentials!
> vera bradley paper case (great for carrying any vip papers)
> orbitz
> krazor phone
> ipod nano
> pen
> keys


 
I love your hobo! I'm always amazed by how much it fits!


----------



## Madinat

clb1968 said:


> I will answer for the OP, it is a - Chameleon, brown, small structured
> organizer and is available at http://www.chameleoninserts.com/




thx!


----------



## clb1968

MBart said:


> Soft Pebble Hobo
> 
> long wallet
> checkbook (ick I need a pretty cover)
> 3-zip le sport sac case with all the essentials!
> vera bradley paper case (great for carrying any vip papers)
> orbitz
> krazor phone
> ipod nano
> pen
> keys


 


What size is your hobo ?
I have been looking a different ones and not sure what size I need.


----------



## mama0306

Here is my Khaki/Platinum Madeline:



Makeup bag with a ton of "essentials" lol.
Fossil wallet that I LOVE.
Glasses
Hand sanitizer
The Secret book
meds
breath mints
lip gloss
tattersall mini skinny
I have papers in the side pockets and I usually have my blackberry (which is what I took pictures with) and my keys and anything else my kids got tired of carrying lol.


----------



## arsweb

mama0306 said:


> Here is my Khaki/Platinum Madeline:
> 
> 
> 
> Makeup bag with a ton of "essentials" lol.
> Fossil wallet that I LOVE.
> Glasses
> Hand sanitizer
> The Secret book
> meds
> breath mints
> lip gloss
> tattersall mini skinny
> I have papers in the side pockets and I usually have my blackberry (which is what I took pictures with) and my keys and anything else my kids got tired of carrying lol.



Love the Fossil wallet!  I always stick to Fossil and VB for my wallets.


----------



## MBart

clb1968 said:


> What size is your hobo ?
> I have been looking a different ones and not sure what size I need.



Tag says Small. I love that it holds so much. I think the other sizes have an outside flap pocket. I like it without the pocket.


----------



## Pursefreak25

cute wallet mama0306


----------



## absolutpink

In mine right now...


----------



## alatrop




----------



## rendodan110

absolutpink said:


> In mine right now...


I just love the tattersal lining, my sister has been looking at a wallet like that, does it hold alot?


----------



## sissabelle

asamiramirez said:


> Thanks, and I think so too about Bunny! It's my favorite gloss color and I adore the minty/spicy tingle. Have you tried any of the other shades? I normally have a hard time finding lipstick shades that I think are pretty on me, but I've yet to find a Buxom that I don't love.



You're welcome... me too 

Yeah I actually went a little crazy buying every color when they first came out lol... I stopped when I realized I'd never use them all before they went bad! My other favorites are Zena, Bianca & Amber. Oh and Dominique is fun for a night out. That didn't sound right LOL. I see they're making more pigmented buxoms now, have you tried those? I haven't yet. I'm the same way, I usually go with gloss over lipstick.


----------



## clb1968

absolutpink said:


> In mine right now...


 

I really must buy one of these totes.


----------



## mama0306

alatrop said:


>



I LOVE your tote & wallet and where did you get the blingy's for you phone lol.  I love it!


----------



## alatrop

mama0306 said:


> I LOVE your tote & wallet and where did you get the blingy's for you phone lol.  I love it!



Thank you!  The bling on my phone is a snap-on cover from eBay.


----------



## shoppingislove

alatrop said:


>


 
Your floral sig stripe wallet and tote are gorgeous!!


----------



## curiousillusion




----------



## gumbyln

Your bag is sooo adorable!  cute accesories too



curiousillusion said:


>


----------



## newcoachlover

Cute bag and goodies, I have the sun on my keys too and the same sanitizer in my bag as well.




curiousillusion said:


>


----------



## newcoachlover

My fav bag, love the contents too, I must get those cotton swabs. I use babywipes to wipe away my smudges.




asamiramirez said:


> Contents:
> 
> - Baby nail-clippers in case I break a nail. They're a great "purse size."
> 
> - A wrapped wet paper towel. For washing my hands before I eat a fruit or if I accidentally touch something sticky.
> 
> - Makeup-remover filled cotton swabs. These are amazing! You snap one end and the makeup-remover rushes to the other end. They're made by Bare Escentuals and are only $5. I use them all the time to clean up smudges of mascara on the go.
> 
> - Cell phone, wallet, glasses, small mirror, a hairband, two bobby-pins, a pen, Hello Kitty candy, Soft Lips chapstick, Bare Minerals Buxom lipgloss in "Bunny" and Eyedrops.


----------



## asamiramirez

e_mau said:


> Have they started selling Bunny by it's self or only with the kits?
> 
> 
> The inside purse organizer's, where does everyone get them?


 
I could only find "Bunny" in the BM kit from last season. The one with the grey-green eyeshadow. I don't think they make the color full sized, but I'm not sure.


----------



## asamiramirez

sissabelle said:


> You're welcome... me too
> 
> Yeah I actually went a little crazy buying every color when they first came out lol... I stopped when I realized I'd never use them all before they went bad! My other favorites are Zena, Bianca & Amber. Oh and Dominique is fun for a night out. That didn't sound right LOL. I see they're making more pigmented buxoms now, have you tried those? I haven't yet. I'm the same way, I usually go with gloss over lipstick.


 
I haven't tried the more pigmented buxoms either. I got excited just hearing about them now, but you're right - I need to finish the ones I have before I get more.


----------



## asamiramirez

newcoachlover said:


> My fav bag, love the contents too, I must get those cotton swabs. I use babywipes to wipe away my smudges.


 
I got mine at Ulta, but I've seen them at Sephora and the Bare Minerals store as well. When I travel I take them as my only makeup remover, since we're not allowed to bring bottles of liquid on planes anymore. Very handy!


----------



## curiousillusion

newcoachlover said:


> Cute bag and goodies, I have the sun on my keys too and the same sanitizer in my bag as well.



Hee, thanks!  I think the sun might stay on for a few more weeks, then I might switch it out with the fox or elephant.  LOVE the sanitizer, it's so teeny!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Inside my Carly


----------



## shoppingislove

Pursefreak25 said:


> Inside my Carly


 
Great items & MBMJ key pouch!


----------



## LipGlossQueen

I've been using my hamptons berry carryall for the last 2 weeks. I love all the stuff I can fit.




I have a small pink notebook in the bag as well. Not pictured.


----------



## shoppingislove

^ I just love how much stuff the Hamptons Carryall fits! Great shades of pinks and berries!


----------



## Pursefreak25

*I love your bag, and the case that your phone is in. Too cute.*


LipGlossQueen said:


> I've been using my hamptons berry carryall for the last 2 weeks. I love all the stuff I can fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a small pink notebook in the bag as well. Not pictured.


----------



## e_mau

LipGlossQueen said:


> I've been using my hamptons berry carryall for the last 2 weeks. I love all the stuff I can fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a small pink notebook in the bag as well. Not pictured.




Wow, it holds so much.  I love you're accessories.  So color coordinated.  Is that a cell phone case that your phone is in?  So cute.


----------



## clb1968

Ditto what everyone else has said, I love that berry carryall and all the accessories.


----------



## clb1968

patent pond ergo tote
watercolor strip makeup case
heritage stripe makeup case
lilac contact case
blue agenda
legacy stripe wrislet
hairbrush
coupons and such
coach sunglasses (why is the case so big)


----------



## chellabratz

alatrop said:


>



OMGosh I LOVE your bag n wallet. im so envious...


----------



## LipGlossQueen

shoppingislove said:


> ^ I just love how much stuff the Hamptons Carryall fits! Great shades of pinks and berries!


 

I know. It really is deceiving because when you look at it, it doesn't seem like it would fit alot, but it does. And even with all the stuff in it, it doesn't get funny shaped, out of whack. I love this bag. I love pinks and berries. I just bought a bunch of opi nail polishes in TDF shades for fall.


----------



## LipGlossQueen

Pursefreak25 said:


> *I love your bag, and the case that your phone is in. Too cute.*


 
Thank you. The bag is so great. I really love the versatility of the berry color. It really goes with everything.


----------



## LipGlossQueen

e_mau said:


> Wow, it holds so much. I love you're accessories. So color coordinated. Is that a cell phone case that your phone is in? So cute.


 

I know. The bag is very decieving. It doesn't look very big, but it holds so much. I really love the color and style. The accessories just kinda fell together like that. Now I need to get a new capasity wristlet and mini skinny in the plum patent. Plum, berry, magenta, I love them all.

The case that I have my cell phone in is a Vera Bradley zip id case. The pattern is Mod Floral Pink. I love it. Vera Bradley is another weakness. It just goes so well together and I can fit the phone in perfectly. It has clear window on the front for your drivers license but I have my kids photo in it.


----------



## divajess

I've been away from the forums for awhile...lurking a bit here and there, but I wasn't crazy about the summer line AND I was trying to avoid temptation.  Seeing everyone's pretty bags makes me want to spend $$$$! 

Since it's ALMOST fall (at least on the calendar) I thought I'd switch back into my beloved '06 Legacy Shoulder Bag.  I carry my large camel Ergo tote to work every day, and I've been overstuffing it to the point that it's killing my neck and shoulder, so I thought I might size down a little bit...







Contents:
Sig Stripe wristlet (makeup, tissues, etc.)
Grace sunglasses
Legacy foldover wristlet used as a wallet (and I can slip my phone in and use it as a clutch)
My brand new iPhone 3G  and earbuds
Meds, multi-tool, inhaler and retractable iPod cord
6x8 Planner (with a custom Circa insert that I designed!), Moleskine, pen, and keys

Here's a pic of the inside of my planner...I didn't really like the Coach insert very much so I created a Circa planner insert using forms from diyplanner.com.  It turned out exactly like I wanted and I'm VERY happy with it!


----------



## caribbeangator

Here's a pic of the inside of my planner...I didn't really like the Coach insert very much so I created a Circa planner insert using forms from diyplanner.com. It turned out exactly like I wanted and I'm VERY happy with it!






[/quote]

I LOVE THIS....Excellent idea...I had no idea that something like that (diyplanner.com) existed...now I can finally get a COACH planner!!!!!!


----------



## divajess

caribbeangator said:


> I LOVE THIS....Excellent idea...I had no idea that something like that (diyplanner.com) existed...now I can finally get a COACH planner!!!!!!



Thanks!  I used Circa rings and my Circa punch from Levenger (levenger.com) and 5x8 notecards--they are a PERFECT fit, and I got 500 of them at Office Depot for $10.  I cut a piece of plastic for the back part that I slid into the planner itself.  I'm kind of an office supply junkie too, heh.  I may try to get some thicker weight paper (but thinner than the notecards) cut down to 5x8 just so I can fit more pages in.  If you have any questions when you make yours, feel free to PM me.  I am quite proud of my handiwork.


----------



## clb1968

divajess said:


> I've been away from the forums for awhile...lurking a bit here and there, but I wasn't crazy about the summer line AND I was trying to avoid temptation. Seeing everyone's pretty bags makes me want to spend $$$$!
> 
> Since it's ALMOST fall (at least on the calendar) I thought I'd switch back into my beloved '06 Legacy Shoulder Bag. I carry my large camel Ergo tote to work every day, and I've been overstuffing it to the point that it's killing my neck and shoulder, so I thought I might size down a little bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents:
> Sig Stripe wristlet (makeup, tissues, etc.)
> Grace sunglasses
> Legacy foldover wristlet used as a wallet (and I can slip my phone in and use it as a clutch)
> My brand new iPhone 3G  and earbuds
> Meds, multi-tool, inhaler and retractable iPod cord
> 6x8 Planner (with a custom Circa insert that I designed!), Moleskine, pen, and keys
> 
> Here's a pic of the inside of my planner...I didn't really like the Coach insert very much so I created a Circa planner insert using forms from diyplanner.com. It turned out exactly like I wanted and I'm VERY happy with it!


 

Yes we can cram alot it those Ergo totes cant we?
I have back pain and the doctor told me to stop carrying a heavy purse on my shoulder. So which ever one I am using, I carry in my hand and I am trying to limit what I carry, but we need these things. I have to carry my diabetes supplies and my pain meds for my back. I carry very little makeup, just a compact and a couple of lipglosses. My purse is still heavy,
my father in law weighed it the other day and it was 8 pounds and that was after I took things out,LOL

Love the way you did the planner.
I just bought the 2009 refill and I started using it, but I am going to book mark that site for the future.


Wonder what I can fit in my 2007 Legacy Shoulder bag?


----------



## caribbeangator

divajess said:


> Thanks! I used Circa rings and my Circa punch from Levenger (levenger.com) and 5x8 notecards--they are a PERFECT fit, and I got 500 of them at Office Depot for $10. I cut a piece of plastic for the back part that I slid into the planner itself. I'm kind of an office supply junkie too, heh. I may try to get some thicker weight paper (but thinner than the notecards) cut down to 5x8 just so I can fit more pages in. If you have any questions when you make yours, feel free to PM me. I am quite proud of my handiwork.


 

I most definately will, I LOVE IT and THANKS for the how-to....


----------



## rendodan110

caribbeangator said:


> Here's a pic of the inside of my planner...I didn't really like the Coach insert very much so I created a Circa planner insert using forms from diyplanner.com. It turned out exactly like I wanted and I'm VERY happy with it!


 
I LOVE THIS....Excellent idea...I had no idea that something like that (diyplanner.com) existed...now I can finally get a COACH planner!!!!!! [/quote]
how well do the circa rings hold the paper? is it secure? and also what size is your planner? would this work for a 4x7?


----------



## chazzy

Can somebody post medium sabrina leather in this thread please...
TIA


----------



## divajess

The Circa rings hold the planner beautifully...I have no problems at all.  I like using Circa stuff so much better than ring binders, which I've always had problems with breaking, not lining up correctly, opening, jacking up my paper, etc.

I would assume it could be worked up in a 4x7 version...I have the 6x8 planner and the insert for it measures in at 5x8, so I wonder if the 4x7 planner insert measures 4x6?  The 5x8 was easy to do just because there were index cards of that size readily available, but lI'm thinking of getting paper cut down to 5x8 just because the index cards are a tad bulky.  Really, if you have a Circa punch you can make notebooks (or whatever) in just about any size!

I am also thinking about seeing if I can get smaller Circa rings...I can't remember if the size I have are medium or small, and I think smaller might work a tad bit better.


----------



## newcoachlover

LipGlossQueen said:


> I've been using my hamptons berry carryall for the last 2 weeks. I love all the stuff I can fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a small pink notebook in the bag as well. Not pictured.


 

Cute bag and goodies. I hope it's still around in the Mahogany when I'm ready to purchase it.


----------



## clb1968

I just got this Sig Stripe tote off ebay, it came in the mail, so of course I had to put everything in it.All of my purses are leather, this is my first sig and I like how light it feels, even with all my stuff in it.

small heritage stripe makeup case
watercolor makeup case( has my diabetes supplies in it) 
zip around wallet
legacy stripe wrislet for receipts and loose things
lilac contact case, mini photo key chain
pocket knife and keys
sunnies and case
3x5 blue agenda
weight watchers points calculator
Pantec Duo cell phone


----------



## bagap

clb1968 said:


> I just got this Sig Stripe tote off ebay, it came in the mail, so of course I had to put everything in it.All of my purses are leather, this is my first sig and I like how light it feels, even with all my stuff in it.
> 
> small heritage stripe makeup case
> watercolor makeup case( has my diabetes supplies in it)
> zip around wallet
> legacy stripe wrislet for receipts and loose things
> lilac contact case, mini photo key chain
> pocket knife and keys
> sunnies and case
> 3x5 blue agenda
> weight watchers points calculator
> Pantec Duo cell phone



Love your tote   I just bought the same one at Macy's a few days ago...


----------



## clb1968

bagap said:


> Love your tote  I just bought the same one at Macy's a few days ago...


 
It is so lite and can hold so much, i have to be careful what I put in it,LOL
or I will need a crain to pick it up.

What are they running at Macy's , I paid 86.01 on ebay and it was nwt.
so I think I got a good deal.


----------



## bagap

clb1968 said:


> It is so lite and can hold so much, i have to be careful what I put in it,LOL
> or I will need a crain to pick it up.
> 
> What are they running at Macy's , I paid 86.01 on ebay and it was nwt.
> so I think I got a good deal.



ITA on how lite it is...when you carry it you hardly know it's there.  Much lighter than my HS tote but I love that one, too 

I paid $94 for it because it was the last one at my store and marked down 65%...so I got a great price on it and it sounds like you did also!  Yay for great Coach deals


----------



## clb1968

bagap said:


> ITA on how lite it is...when you carry it you hardly know it's there. Much lighter than my HS tote but I love that one, too
> 
> I paid $94 for it because it was the last one at my store and marked down 65%...so I got a great price on it and it sounds like you did also! Yay for great Coach deals


 
$94  that is a good deal.

I love a good deal.


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love your tote and accessories.


clb1968 said:


> I just got this Sig Stripe tote off ebay, it came in the mail, so of course I had to put everything in it.All of my purses are leather, this is my first sig and I like how light it feels, even with all my stuff in it.
> 
> small heritage stripe makeup case
> watercolor makeup case( has my diabetes supplies in it)
> zip around wallet
> legacy stripe wrislet for receipts and loose things
> lilac contact case, mini photo key chain
> pocket knife and keys
> sunnies and case
> 3x5 blue agenda
> weight watchers points calculator
> Pantec Duo cell phone


----------



## babyjean06

Divajess ^^^ You orange and pink wristlet is adorable!!


----------



## clb1968

Pursefreak25 said:


> I love your tote and accessories.


 

Thank you. I am in Ft Worth too. One these days we need to get together and hit the outlet in Allen


----------



## avilove

i have the big satchel n all i have in it is a tiny wallet and coach coin purse... that's it... wow...........


----------



## cristalena56

ok this is so cute, i know this is from a 2 year old post but anyways....


----------



## cristalena56




----------



## clb1968

I got my new Heritage Stripe tote(pink stripe) in the mail today, so I switched everything over. I got the small, I might get a medium/large and gift the small one to my neice for a combo Christmas /birthday gift.
In it I have a small HS cosmetic case, lilac contact case,sunnies in a soft case as the Coach case is so big and takes up alot of room,keys and medications,watercolor strip cosmetic case, legacy wristlet( using it as a wallet) and misc junk.


----------



## LAltiero85

WHew!!! Two Heritage Stripe totes in a row!  Both are gorgeous *cristalena* and *clb1968.* Every time I see a Heritage stripe tote, I feel a little bad that I sold mine...


----------



## Pursefreak25

love Pink Heritage totes girls


----------



## rendodan110

Inside my Denim Patchwork Satchel




















*DISCLAIMER:
No animals were harmed in the taking of this picture!!!my dog Zoe was not in my bag! she just wanted to be in the picture! isn't she cute?
*


----------



## rendodan110

ooops forgot to list whats in there:
coach 4x7 leather planner
coach mini skinny with cash change, drivers license, debit card,and sams club card.
my keys with a pink coach picture keyfob
my moms keys since she is on vacation this week
small pink compact brush
mini voice recorder
miss a kit pocket knife
small notepad that says medicated and motivated
asthma inhaler
coach triple pill box
fossil mini skinny with discount cards, medical cards and rarely used credit cards
palm treo 755p
old navy strawberry mint lipgloss and mints
victoria secrets sexy lil mints
a few small things that I didnt include in the picture like usb flash drive,tweezers,and cell phone headphones.


----------



## clb1968

great bag and you can put so much in it.
I like those mints for VS and Old Navy too.


----------



## candac3mari3

rendodan110 said:


> ooops forgot to list whats in there:
> coach 4x7 leather planner
> coach mini skinny with cash change, drivers license, debit card,and sams club card.
> my keys with a pink coach picture keyfob
> my moms keys since she is on vacation this week
> small pink compact brush
> mini voice recorder
> miss a kit pocket knife
> small notepad that says medicated and motivated
> asthma inhaler
> coach triple pill box
> fossil mini skinny with discount cards, medical cards and rarely used credit cards
> palm treo 755p
> old navy strawberry mint lipgloss and mints
> victoria secrets sexy lil mints
> a few small things that I didnt include in the picture like usb flash drive,tweezers,and cell phone headphones.




oooh I have the watermelon/mint lipgloss from old navy, its so yummy lol


----------



## Pursefreak25

Great satchel rendodan110.


----------



## rendodan110

Pursefreak25 said:


> Great satchel rendodan110.


thank you


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Today I'm carrying my Signature Madeline with my Bonnie Cashin scarf and 5 purse charm bracelet lanyard on the handles. Inside is my boring wallet that will be replaced by my lavendar mini Coach wallet as soon as I get the stinky smoke scent out of it. My wallet has cash, coins, debit card, Incredible Pizza cards and my Oklahoma Education Association membership card. Also in the bag are my Estee Lauder cosmetics case from Dillard's GWP last month with Claritin, bandaids, today's Juicy Tubes in Escapade, pens and pencils I don't want marking up my bag, Estee Lauder eyeshadow from GWP, Neutrogena nail enhancer - great stuff, OPI Nic's Sticks, Estee Lauder tirimisu lip stick, and a ton of other stuff. I also have my Eskimo Joe's manicure set and my baby.........my Legacy Planner which is still wrapped in tissue in pic 2.


----------



## clb1968

I love the Legacy planner.  It is so neat how most Coach girls are so organized with out bags, I think it is because sometimes we just want to see how many different accessories we can use with one bag. I keep all my pens and stuff in a plastic pencil case, I have two cosmetic bags, one with cosmetics and the other holds my daily diabetic needs. My legacy wristlet is my wallet .


----------



## chazzy

Ooh... love ur Madeline & legacy planner.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I'll confess - my bag isn't usually that organized, especially if my son's been in it.  LOL  Everytime I've been to the Coach store lately I've had to talk myself out of the legacy capacity wristlet.  That baby is TDF and I'm trying to show myself that I don't need it when I have other items in my drawers that are still in the bags from GWP time.  I'm not sure it's working though <eg>  I try to only go to the store on the weekends because I'm sure to not spend much time in there if my 11 yr old son is with me.  He's at that age he's terrified his cool friends will see him in a girly store with his MOM.  I haven't mentioned how much those little 11 yr old tween girls will think he's The Man for being in there.  He'd be trying to buy key fobs for them instead of me!

Missing from my pick above were my car keys with the KVZ puffed hearts key fob and my "Double Bling-ed" LG cell phone.  My little guy noticed I'd put a plum patent lanyard on my cell phone and when we got the mail the other day there was my replacement black Soho hang tag in an envelope.  He promptly grabbed my cell phone and attached the hang tag to my lanyard strap.  He told me it made my phone "double special."  I'm thinking he's learning a few tricks in that girly store.  :busted


----------



## OK Bag Lady

TY I love the bag and koala on your wishlist.  Have you ever noticed that those accessory racks on the checkout counter are as bad as the candy displays in the grocery lanes?  They're tempting and whether I buy one, i have to look at every one to see if there's anything new.  Not to mention that drooling over little pave' pigs is not a pretty sight.  

I bought the apple photo frame one yesterday.  It actually cracks me up that I did get it because we were talking about Christmas and Bdays yesterday in the teacher's lounge and 3/4 of the teachers admitted that they get more apple stuff on those days than they want because no one bothers to find out what they really want.  At least I got the good stuff not cheesy wooden apple earrings.  No offense if anyone on here really does wear those.


----------



## Asirign475

I love my Madeline it is so big I can fit anything. My daughter has actually said to me that she had no idea how much room was in my purse. As of now I have my wristlet in it, my keys a small phone book a few pens a check book  and alot of change.


----------



## Rapunzel

I've been meaning to post in here for ages and now that i've finally figured out how to post pics I can  

Here's the new (to me) vintage cross body bag i got on the bay for $2.25. 







Let's take a peek inside...






It holds a lot for a small bag






This isn't everything I carry usually, but it's perfect for a little jaunt on the weekends. Inside we have: keys with legacy keyfob and enamel bird keyfob, white patent mini skinny, lotion, phone, planner, ipod nano, pressed powder, lip balm, hand sanitizer, altoids, coach fragrance sample, pen, and pencil.


----------



## clb1968

Rapunzel said:


> I've been meaning to post in here for ages and now that i've finally figured out how to post pics I can
> 
> Here's the new (to me) vintage cross body bag i got on the bay for $2.25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's take a peek inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It holds a lot for a small bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't everything I carry usually, but it's perfect for a little jaunt on the weekends. Inside we have: keys with legacy keyfob and enamel bird keyfob, white patent mini skinny, lotion, phone, planner, ipod nano, pressed powder, lip balm, hand sanitizer, altoids, coach fragrance sample, pen, and pencil.


 

That little bag is adorable.  I have been watching the bay for some of those vintage bags too.


----------



## clb1968

I changed over to my black 2007 Legacy Shoulder bag.
Inside I have my planner, legacy wristlet, pencil case
soho mini sig capacity wristlet with my daibetes supplies
contact case, sunnies and some assorted oods and ends.
I have paperwork in the back pocket and my Mac powder and
some lipglosses in the front pocket.


----------



## Rapunzel

> That little bag is adorable. I have been watching the bay for some of those vintage bags too.



Thanks  I absolutely adore your shoulder bag!!! How much they hold never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## clb1968

I changed back to my sig tote, 





I got mostly all the same stuff in my bag.


----------



## choozen1ne

Here is my stuff in my signature strip small satchel from Winter/Holiday 2004 with the new plum scraf and plum mini skinny from 08 






















Contents of my makeup bag, i have a lot of lip gloss in my bag 





I am am jewelry designer so I normally have some extra jewelry in my bags


----------



## clb1968

Nice, lots of lipgloss, I am always cleaning my stash of lipglosses out, I have them everwhere.






choozen1ne said:


> Here is my stuff in my signature strip small satchel from Winter/Holiday 2004 with the new plum scraf and plum mini skinny from 08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents of my makeup bag, i have a lot of lip gloss in my bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am am jewelry designer so I normally have some extra jewelry in my bags


----------



## choozen1ne

^ Thanks when ever i change bags I change my lip glosses


----------



## Angeltears1945

Today I had my Patchwork Carley In it is the following:
A mini Skinny in hertage stripe
A small skulls and crossbones make up bag
Dior notebook
Basic freebe checkbook
Bath and Body works Velvet Tuberose lotion (small)
Sephora Pillbox
Small 1st aid kit in a fairy bandaid box
Abot 5 lipglosses and one small bare minerals powder and small brush
One Be pen with what my cat thinks is a toy hanging off the end {harts dangly thing)
A Coach Peace sign key fob on my zipper of the Carley. It gets so noticed there.
Large Coach Slim evenlope wallet in Tan ( gift from my wonderful husband!!!) 
Small Pen bag to protect my Coach bag should my pens leak.
I think that is everything for this one!!!


----------



## Pursanista

Here are the essentials being carried in Ali:
Buckskin Bleecker wristlet holds camera
Hand lotion
Ibuprofen
Ergo wristlet serves as cosmetic bag
Treo 700p
Dental Floss
Lip gloss and chapstick
Mini skinny signature stripe, serves as my wallet
Estee Lauder pencil case, holds "leakables"
Hairbrush
Sandisk Titanium Cruzer flash drive
Keys w/ Ergo purse charm
Estee Lauder Aries compact
Rayban sunnies
Usually have my iPod, but dh is borrowing it


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^I like your pencil case.  Your little ergo keyfob is unusual, I've never seen it in gray, or is it blue?  I have one in fuschia.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Not a lot of stuff in my small bag


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love your bag Pursenista and the accessories.


----------



## clb1968

I want an ALI !!!!!!!!

I like that you can fit so much in it.


----------



## Pursanista

oopsididitagain said:


> ^^I like your pencil case.  Your little ergo keyfob is unusual, I've never seen it in gray, or is it blue?  I have one in fuschia.


 
oops the purse charm is like a subdued teal. My crappy camera doesn't duplicate colors well. The thing I really like about having attached to my keys is that it makes finding my keys a heck of a lot easier. I usually just hang my keys up on the coat rack by the handle of the little purse. It was missing the tiny hangtag so it was 9.99 at the outlet.


----------



## Pursanista

Pursefreak25 said:


> I love your bag Pursenista and the accessories.


 
Thanks, Pursefreak! I find it fun and somewhat voyeuristic seeing what other Coachies carry in their bags!!


----------



## Pursanista

clb1968 said:


> I want an ALI !!!!!!!!
> 
> I like that you can fit so much in it.


 
Seriously, it's only about half full. Ali really holds a lot without looking huge. When I was taking some pictures of her, I stuffed her with around 20 pairs of socks to fill her out nicely!


----------



## pickle

Hi, all!

I am carrying a pink hamptons leather bag today(i've carried it like 4 times, so I don't recall its full name, it's from 2004 or 2005 collection). Inside, I have a Lovecat wallet, a Mac m/u bag w: gum, 100%natural chapstick, HIP black eye crayon, Revlon Colorstay black liner, Mac Vanity's Child lippie, hair bands, a small sample jar w/ cetaphil cream, a pink mini wide toof comb.

I'd post a pic, but I dunno where to uload it to = NOOB


----------



## colleendds

In my Carly today






My perfume print cosmetic and wristlet

pill case and red jotter

dice charm and iPod case

apple key fob

red wallet in there too??


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ that is your apple attached too ?


----------



## LAltiero85

colleendds said:


> In my Carly today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My perfume print cosmetic and wristlet
> 
> pill case and red jotter
> 
> dice charm and iPod case
> 
> apple key fob
> 
> red wallet in there too??


 Ooo...SO gorgeous!!!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I love your red Carly.  That's just beautiful.  Is that the medium or large Carly?


----------



## colleendds

OK Bag Lady said:


> I love your red Carly. That's just beautiful. Is that the medium or large Carly?


 
It's the large. I love the Carly


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I got the medium denim tonal Carly Monday, but after putting my stuff in it, I'm thinking it may be too small and have put it in my closet til I decide.  It was an impulse buy after seeing it half off at Dillards.  We don't have an outlet in the area so it was a good deal.  Has the color faded at all on your bag?  I bought a red Coach about 10 years ago and the color faded on one side, so I'm a bit cautious about buying it now.  I should have sent the bag in - maybe I still should.


----------



## colleendds

OK Bag Lady said:


> I got the medium denim tonal Carly Monday, but after putting my stuff in it, I'm thinking it may be too small and have put it in my closet til I decide.  It was an impulse buy after seeing it half off at Dillards.  We don't have an outlet in the area so it was a good deal.  Has the color faded at all on your bag?  I bought a red Coach about 10 years ago and the color faded on one side, so I'm a bit cautious about buying it now.  I should have sent the bag in - maybe I still should.



my red isn't fading at all. I almost bought the medium as well but I loaded all my junk in it ( I bet the salespeople loved me) and it was small. I really love the large.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Depends on which coach I am using.  

Usually I use my swingpacks in which I carry:

My treo 650
my ipod 3rd generation
pen
hair thingys
a notepad
mints
my matching mini skinny 
lip gloss

Yea, not much fun I know.


----------



## NurseNess

I love these threads! (I only recently joined tpf, I've been reading it for some time) 

In my Large Carly

LG Green Rumor,
Cigarette/lighter (am I seriously the only person on this forum who smokes?)
Off brand super cute long wallet (with little birdies on it!)
LV monogram pochette (make up)
Gum
Hand Sanitizer 
Floss
Brush
Burts bees lip shimmer
Neosporin lip treatment
Pens (pilot g2...best pens)
keys
work keys/badge
Little box of Q-tips
Coach pill box
little off brand stars coin purse with stars with all my store cards


----------



## rendodan110

NurseNess said:


> I love these threads! (I only recently joined tpf, I've been reading it for some time)
> 
> In my Large Carly
> 
> LG Green Rumor,
> *Cigarette/lighter (am I seriously the only person on this forum who smokes?)*
> Off brand super cute long wallet (with little birdies on it!)
> LV monogram pochette (make up)
> Gum
> Hand Sanitizer
> Floss
> Brush
> Burts bees lip shimmer
> Neosporin lip treatment
> Pens (pilot g2...best pens)
> keys
> work keys/badge
> Little box of Q-tips
> Coach pill box
> little off brand stars coin purse with stars with all my store cards


 no there is 2 of us!


----------



## NurseNess

I know its not the best habit, but come on its seems no one carries cigarrettes on this forum! Maybe thats how they afford so many of their bags lol. 


rendodan110 said:


> no there is 2 of us!


----------



## dragonette

in my lily! 
*
in the front flap pocket:*

mobile phone with totoro friend

*in the front main compartment:*

legacy wristlet (store cards, discount cards, coupons, powder compact)
legacy mini skinny (cash, credit cards, coins)
ricoh gx100 camera

*in little inner pockets in the front main compartment:*

tictac (orange)
jane iredale lipdrink
camera spare battery
*
in the second main compartment:*

magazine (with a write-up on my girl lucien)
little cardigan

*in the inner zippered pocket of the second main compartment:*

nail buffer
oral b mouthwash
dental floss
enzymes
pillbox with antihistamines, xanax, flu tabs

*in the outside zippered pocket:*

keys on spring mix fob
tissue packet
wet tissue packet


----------



## dragonette

how it all fits!


----------



## rendodan110

Jessica Im so jealous your bag and goodies are gorgeous!!


----------



## dragonette

rendodan110 said:


> Jessica Im so jealous your bag and goodies are gorgeous!!



thanks danielle!


----------



## Myblackbag

*dragonette*, just curious, what do you take enzymes for? I am looking to become more health conscience. Thanks.


----------



## clb1968

Man the Lili is really starting to grow on me.

Everything looks great. I love how much you can fit in it.

Girl, my DH has some spiders, but I am not going to hold any of them to take pictures, maybe he will.


----------



## dragonette

myblackbag, enzymes therapy is based on the fact that our body needs enzymes for every reaction that happens, be it digestion or repairing cells. taking digestive enzymes is meant to free up other enzymes in the body so they can go do more important stuff! 

clb, oooooh... i would love to see your DH's spiders!  and oh yes, lily can fit a lot of stuff!


----------



## clb1968

I am carrying my Bleeker large flap in black leather







In it I am carrying
my large heritage stripe cosmetic case , contains my diabetes stuff
leagacy wrislet has my compact and eyedrops and a couple of lipglosses
lilac leather wristlet has money and credit cards
striped pencil case, with pens and stuff so it does not leak on lining
lilac contact case
pocket knife and papers in zipper pocket
mini skinny has store discount cards and keys in it
Coach sunnies, Pantec dou phone
Coach 3X5 planner
misc junk


----------



## New2Coach

clb1968 said:


> I am carrying my Bleeker large flap in black leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it I am carrying
> my large heritage stripe cosmetic case , contains my diabetes stuff
> leagacy wrislet has my compact and eyedrops and a couple of lipglosses
> lilac leather wristlet has money and credit cards
> striped pencil case, with pens and stuff so it does not leak on lining
> lilac contact case
> pocket knife and papers in zipper pocket
> mini skinny has store discount cards and keys in it
> Coach sunnies, Pantec dou phone
> Coach 3X5 planner
> misc junk


 

Beautiful bag! I did not realize it could hold so much. I am looking for a new black bag. I might have to check this one out. I love the Tattersall lining!


----------



## clb1968

New2Coach said:


> Beautiful bag! I did not realize it could hold so much. I am looking for a new black bag. I might have to check this one out. I love the Tattersall lining!


 
Yes it hold alot, this is the large size, there is a smaller one also.
I had to play with alot of my accessories, to see how much it would hold.
My C  initial looks so good againts the black.


----------



## Melys28

dragonette said:


> how it all fits!



So Pretty , I like how it all just goes together , you have the cutest bags!


----------



## dragonette

Melys28 said:


> So Pretty , I like how it all just goes together , you have the cutest bags!



thank you, melys!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Dragonette- i love your new bag and accessories. But 1 question. How did you make your credit cards fit in the little mini skinny? I have the purple one like it and i had a hard time trying to get my cards to fit.


----------



## dragonette

Pursefreak25 said:


> Dragonette- i love your new bag and accessories. But 1 question. How did you make your credit cards fit in the little mini skinny? I have the purple one like it and i had a hard time trying to get my cards to fit.



thanks pursefreak!  i actually have the legacy mini skinny in parchment and black. i found the parchment one really tight, so i expanded it by putting a small stack of about 4-5 cards in to squeeze it. after about two weeks, it could fit my 3 credit cards quite comfortably! my black one, on the other hand, was looser and did not require any expansion!

i squeezed the 4-5 cards in one by one, very carefully!


----------



## Angeltears1945

clb1968 said:


> I changed over to my black 2007 Legacy Shoulder bag.
> Inside I have my planner, legacy wristlet, pencil case
> soho mini sig capacity wristlet with my daibetes supplies
> contact case, sunnies and some assorted oods and ends.
> I have paperwork in the back pocket and my Mac powder and
> some lipglosses in the front pocket.


 I am so kicking myself for not getting this bag when I had the chance! It is beautiful!


----------



## octoberschilde




----------



## choozen1ne

I love the blue color of your bag , so pretty


----------



## chazzy

octoberschilde said:


>



I love ur new teal sabrina, she's very gorgeous !!!!
And i love ur tortoise keyfob 2, i've been hunting for that pretty lil thing for almost 3 months rite now, & so far nothing... 
Anyway congrats dear


----------



## octoberschilde

Thanks so much!  I found the turtle at my local outlet mall back during the summer.  I just bought a snowflake key ring for this fall/winter.


----------



## greenpixie

Octoberschilde, what case/wallet is the khaki op art one you have in your gorgeous Sabrina?  Is that the small wallet from the back?  I really like it!


----------



## octoberschilde

greenpixie said:


> Octoberschilde, what case/wallet is the khaki op art one you have in your gorgeous Sabrina? Is that the small wallet from the back? I really like it!


 
It's the Madison Op Art Small Wallet and I love it!  I like how small it is.  It fits in any of my bags


----------



## OK Bag Lady

An SA told me they made the wallet that small so it would fit easily into the swingpacks.  I think it's adorable.


----------



## chloe777

I really want the Madison Op art wallet I like small wallets and this one is calling my name come by me K***


----------



## ROSECES

*GOT MY COACH WALLET INSIDE,MY WRISTLET WHERE I USED TO PUT MY F.PWDER,LIPSTICK..MY DG CAM IS ALSO W/ ME..MY C.PHONE AND MY IPOD (ETC.)*


----------



## ROSECES

octoberschilde said:


>


 



LOVE UR PURSE....YUMMMY!!!!


----------



## octoberschilde

OK Bag Lady said:


> An SA told me they made the wallet that small so it would fit easily into the swingpacks. I think it's adorable.


 
I used my wallet today with my swingpack.  It fits great!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

That's awesome.  I love that little wallet and want it in every color.


----------



## ROSECES

love your keyfobs..


----------



## greenpixie

octoberschilde!  It is adorable.


----------



## octoberschilde

aw, thanks.  I'm totally in love with my teal Sabrina.  I think it may be my favorite Coach bag now.


----------



## aerithgirl

octoberschilde said:


> aw, thanks.  I'm totally in love with my teal Sabrina.  I think it may be my favorite Coach bag now.


It's beautiful!


----------



## ROSECES

astrorainfall said:


> It's a really hot and humid day in Tokyo, so I thought my watercolor stripe top handle pouch would lend a perk to my step:
> 
> Inside:
> Work notebook
> Jap cell
> Singapore cell
> Discount card/coupon album (white)
> Coach meadowmix keychain
> Cherry charm
> Watercolor mini skinny
> Purple sig kisslock coin purse
> Teal sig wristlet (for digital camera)


 


love your coin purse! cute cute cute!


----------



## ROSECES

> [Originally Posted by tryagain
> 
> love your purse and your keyfob matched it so well...pretty!


----------



## alpine1972

This is what I carried in my Large Black Sabrina today. As you will notice, I'm not into the matchy matchy thing.  I love to open my bag and see a rainbow of accessories.  I've tried being matchy before but I felt l was stuck in a world of.....blah.





















The Hello Kitty pouch which contains my keys is missing in the last two pics.  Hubby took my car.   My cellphone/PDA is also missing.


----------



## clb1968

alpine1972 said:


> This is what I carried in my Large Black Sabrina today. As you will notice, I'm not into the matchy matchy thing. I love to open my bag and see a rainbow of accessories. I've tried being matchy before but I felt l was stuck in a world of.....blah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hello Kitty pouch which contains my keys is missing in the last two pics. Hubby took my car.  My cellphone/PDA is also missing.


 
I love a varity of things in my bags too.
I have some matchy stuff, but like to change up what I carry so there is no telling what I will have.

That is a great group. After seeing all your pics, I am really wanting a Sabrina


----------



## OK Bag Lady

octoberschilde said:


>


 

We're Bleecker buddies.  I just bought that same capacity wristlet yesterday.  I wanted a wristlet to use as a wallet and carry my video ipod in.  The little pocket under the flap is the perfect size.  That color is TDF.


----------



## LVdolls

alpine1972 said:


> This is what I carried in my Large Black Sabrina today. As you will notice, I'm not into the matchy matchy thing.  I love to open my bag and see a rainbow of accessories.  I've tried being matchy before but I felt l was stuck in a world of.....blah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hello Kitty pouch which contains my keys is missing in the last two pics.  Hubby took my car.   My cellphone/PDA is also missing.



I'm drooling over your leopard makeup bag!


----------



## alatrop

LVdolls said:


> I'm drooling over your leopard makeup bag!




DITTO!  I might save up for one on the evilBay.


----------



## octoberschilde

OK Bag Lady said:


> We're Bleecker buddies. I just bought that same capacity wristlet yesterday. I wanted a wristlet to use as a wallet and carry my video ipod in. The little pocket under the flap is the perfect size. That color is TDF.


 
I acutally went out to a fancy dinner last night and got to carry it.  It fit my cash, credit cards, keys and iphone perfectly!


----------



## chazzy

alpine1972 said:


> This is what I carried in my Large Black Sabrina today. As you will notice, I'm not into the matchy matchy thing.  I love to open my bag and see a rainbow of accessories.  I've tried being matchy before but I felt l was stuck in a world of.....blah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hello Kitty pouch which contains my keys is missing in the last two pics.  Hubby took my car.   My cellphone/PDA is also missing.



I love everything !!!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Alpine- I love your bag and accessories.


----------



## Jkm

alpine, love everything!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Alpine, it's eye candy to see the colorful, beautiful accessories you use against that yummy purple lining.  I regret not purchasing that ocelot cosmetics kisslock clutch when I saw it at the outlet last month.  sigh.


----------



## alpine1972

Thanks, guys.  I love accessories and it's great that Coach has so many to choose from.  I'm hooked on the Madison collection colors!


----------



## Rapunzel

goodness!!!! Alpine both the inside and outside of your bag are stunning! I love how your accessories coordinate as opposed to being matchy matchy. I have to ask though, do you always carry two wallets? If so, any particular reason?


----------



## alpine1972

^ Thanks, Rapunzel.  

I had never carried two wallets until I found the Coach Madison small wallet/card case.  It is so convenient.  The large wallet contains all my credit cards, insurance cards, club membership cards, etc.  These are the cards I don't use on a daily basis.  The small wallet holds the items I use daily which are my two debit cards, driver license, and some cash.  I have a spare key in the coin area.

I'm totally in love with the Madison small wallet and will be picking up another one when my Steel Sabrina arrives at the boutique.


----------



## SJ of AZ

Love the colorful accessories!  A little bit of animal print makes it even more fun.


----------



## blackbutterfly

yesterday was my birthday. my husband bought me a wonderful present.  here's what's inside:






all of it:






--Large Sabrina
--Moleskine Planner and birthday cards
--slim wallet for cards
--legacy striped makeup case
--keys to the Caddy and to my truck
--white pen case
--black balenciaga coin purse
--LV french purse
--Coach shades
--coach mini skinny (iphone headphones)
--LV mono cles w/work keys inside


----------



## NurseNess

octoberschilde said:


>


 
I have those target tissues in my bag lol! Nothing else it the same...but I have those tissues! Lol


----------



## hellosunshine

OMG I AM LOVING EVERYONE'S SABRINA'S!

I am totally going to get one in a couple of weeks as a belated birthday present from the parents. But yea, I'm totally not a Coach fanatic but i love the shape and size of the sabrina's. The style has to be my favorite from Coach. I'm getting a sabrina tote and I'll make sure to post a pic of what's in it once i get it.


----------



## oscarcat729

Today I used my small sabrina for the first time ! It was so empty though-- all I put in it was my iPod, cellphone, wallet, and later a small rolled up jonas brothers poster (got it for free at the verizon place lol. Just wanted to see if it fit). Ms. Sabrina looked so skinny-- I need to put more stuff in her next time!


----------



## tlee111

i am jealous of everyones organization skills because mine looks nothing lie these do!!! maybe someday i will catch on!


----------



## princessC

Car keys, office keys, wallet, checkbook, chapstick, planner, cell phone and ipod


----------



## I Love RICE

Here is mine. It's my Large Buckskin Flap Bleecker. I love the lining! My stuff inside are boring looking though...


----------



## alpine1972

Here's what I carried in my new Large Steel Sabrina today:












There are cosmetics in the leopard wristlet.   Huggies Pull-Ups and baby wipes are in the large turquoise Prada pouch.


----------



## clb1968

alpine1972 said:


> Here's what I carried in my new Large Steel Sabrina today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are cosmetics in the leopard wristlet. Huggies Pull-Ups and baby wipes are in the large turquoise Prada pouch.


 

I love everything! Godiva So much color.


----------



## rendodan110

Everything is so pretty, I love all the color.




alpine1972 said:


> Here's what I carried in my new Large Steel Sabrina today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are cosmetics in the leopard wristlet.   Huggies Pull-Ups and baby wipes are in the large turquoise Prada pouch.


----------



## alpine1972

Thanks, Charlotte and Danielle!!!!


----------



## aillae

octoberschilde said:


>



DEAR GOD that Blue color is AMAZING! GOSH IT'S GORGEOUS! Is this the Large size? It's beautiful. And the sun keyfob totally pops too, just gorgeous.

And I too, love your accessories alpine! Especially the Prada! Delish! I love how everything just literally pops in your Sabrina. Truly beautiful.

I'm in a process of getting myself a Sabrina soon too, just don't know what size I need. Gonna hit up Macy's next Monday and see for myself.
Keep it up girls! =D This thread is totally helpful. Please, more Sabrina's! Especially the smaller ones.


----------



## octoberschilde

aillae said:


> DEAR GOD that Blue color is AMAZING! GOSH IT'S GORGEOUS! Is this the Large size? It's beautiful. And the sun keyfob totally pops too, just gorgeous.


 
It is the large Sabrina and I believe it is my new favorite bag of all time.  I'm thinking I'm going to have to get another one perhaps in brown or cream.


----------



## photogurl




----------



## 8675309

alpine1972 said:


> Here's what I carried in my new Large Steel Sabrina today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are cosmetics in the leopard wristlet. Huggies Pull-Ups and baby wipes are in the large turquoise Prada pouch.


 I loooooooooooove all of it!!!


----------



## SuperMom2

alpine1972 said:


> Here's what I carried in my new Large Steel Sabrina today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are cosmetics in the leopard wristlet. Huggies Pull-Ups and baby wipes are in the large turquoise Prada pouch.


 

I love all the colors  I am thinking about getting some colorful accessories for my bag. Do you find the madison stuff scratches easily? I know that some people said they do. Just wondering about the accessories.


----------



## clb1968

I changed over to my black leather Bleecker Flap and dressed her up 
for Halloween with my skull keyfob and I also have my skull bag, that I will put my insulin pump in and hang on my belt loop.


----------



## rendodan110

clb1968 said:


> I changed over to my black leather Bleecker Flap and dressed her up
> for Halloween with my skull keyfob and I also have my skull bag, that I will put my insulin pump in and hang on my belt loop.



I have the skull keyfob also I think it is so cute, I even took a picture of mine and use it as my blackberry wallpaper.


----------



## Pursanista

octoberschilde said:


>


Hi octoberschilde,
I just wasn't feeling the love for Sabrina. Went to the boutique last Sat. and did a double take when I saw the teal Sabrina. Beautiful, vivid, stunning color. I might have to be teal Sabrina twins with you!!


----------



## octoberschilde

Pursanista said:


> Hi octoberschilde,
> I just wasn't feeling the love for Sabrina. Went to the boutique last Sat. and did a double take when I saw the teal Sabrina. Beautiful, vivid, stunning color. I might have to be teal Sabrina twins with you!!


 
Go for it!  You will absolutely love it!  People come up to me just to touch my bag.  ha ha


----------



## alpine1972

In my Large Camel Patent Sabrina today:





















I was wearing the two bangles in the pics


----------



## LAltiero85

alpine1972 said:


> In my Large Camel Patent Sabrina today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wearing the two bangles in the pics


 This bag blows my mind...it's soooooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## clb1968

Wow , I love the color .


----------



## alpine1972

Ok, my 3 year old daughter carried her new Coach bag today.  This is what she had:


----------



## krinkles597

alpine1972 said:


> Ok, my 3 year old daughter carried her new Coach bag today.  This is what she had:



So cute!!


----------



## clb1968

I knew I was leaving something out of what I carry in my bags, I dont have a my little pony!

She is just adorable and so is everything in her Coach purse, a Carly pouch ?


----------



## alpine1972

^ I think that's what it is, a Carly pouch.....not sure though.


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

^^^That's sooo cute! When I was little my mom always used to buy me little purses and that's where my handbag addiction came from. She's adorable! I hope I have a little girl someday too so I can get her little Coach purses as well


----------



## 8675309

clb1968 said:


> I changed over to my black leather Bleecker Flap and dressed her up
> for Halloween with my skull keyfob and I also have my skull bag, that I will put my insulin pump in and hang on my belt loop.


 accessories! 

I love all your coach accessories!


----------



## melymj4

alpine1972 said:


> Here's what I carried in my new Large Steel Sabrina today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are cosmetics in the leopard wristlet.   Huggies Pull-Ups and baby wipes are in the large turquoise Prada pouch.



wow! you're so organized


----------



## Taralindsey

Here is what is in my Berry Sabrina today.


----------



## clb1968

Taralindsey said:


> Here is what is in my Berry Sabrina today.


 

Just think of how much room you will have when you dont have to carry diapers and pull ups any longer.

Berry is a great color.


----------



## Taralindsey

clb1968 said:


> Just think of how much room you will have when you dont have to carry diapers and pull ups any longer.
> 
> Berry is a great color.




Thank you! I can't wait until the diapers are done with. My 3 yr old always goes potty at mother's day out and never goes potty at home... it's a mystery to me and my other baby turns two in January.  I have had the  that if I start training the younger one the older one will get the hint that there are NO diapers in this house! I think at home she wants to be a baby too, you know?  Hopefully this works.. we are starting this weekend.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is that the pouch? She looks so cute 


alpine1972 said:


> Ok, my 3 year old daughter carried her new Coach bag today.  This is what she had:


----------



## meglovescoach

Mine is kind of boring! The bag is worth more than all the crap I have in it, lol!

I have the Coach Carly Large:









And inside:








What's inside: Fossil watch, Fossil wallet, cheap wallet to hold all my tip money in, clippers, chap stick, perfume, kitty coin purse, old pay stubs and of course a bunch of other boring stuff. But I LOVE my bag!!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I took this pic with everything out of the bags to show how much I keep in my bag. I have an "emergency" bag with advil, bandaids, kleenex, etc. and I have a lot of medical supplies b/c I have type one diabetes. Most of my pouches are Vera Bradley. I think them b/c they are very soft and can fit in my purses well. I carry the same things regardless of the bag. I will post my Coach collection soon after I take some pics.


----------



## oscarcat729

^^^ Wow! Do you carry all 3 sunglasses at one time?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

oscarcat729 said:


> ^^^ Wow! Do you carry all 3 sunglasses at one time?


 
Ha,ha! Actually I usually only carry the white Ray bans. I only carry the other ones if I am carrying a big bag, and they both fit in the vera bradley case. You never know when someone your riding with will need some shades i suppose.


----------



## Add1cted2Coach

Here is what's in my Miranda right now.  I will probably carry her through then end of this month and switch.  The only thing not in the picture is my Crackberry which I was using to take the pictures.  Not much into the matchy matchy thing although after seeing others collections it's growing one me....damn something else to collect.  Thanks alot you guys!


----------



## Tamy1119

I don't have any pictures at the moment of what I carry in my Coach bag... BUT....

Here is my current Coach (I am SOOOO IN LOVE WITH HER):






Inside her I carry a Coach Silver Lurex Capacity Wristlet (the turnlock one) as my makeup case... My Coach Heritage Signature Stripe Wristlet (It is Khaki and Grey, I got it at Macy's and LOVE the color combination).... My Coach Khaki Signature Capacity zipper Wristlet (the one with the buckel accents) as my wallet... My Brush (I have longer hair)... My phone... My keys.... and that's about it... at least for now... LOL...

Will try and get pics as soon as I can....


----------



## clb1968

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I took this pic with everything out of the bags to show how much I keep in my bag. I have an "emergency" bag with advil, bandaids, kleenex, etc. and I have a lot of medical supplies b/c I have type one diabetes. Most of my pouches are Vera Bradley. I think them b/c they are very soft and can fit in my purses well. I carry the same things regardless of the bag. I will post my Coach collection soon after I take some pics.


 

Type 1 diabetic here too.  18 years now.
I see a pink mini.  I am pumping so I use the one touch link that talks to my pump.
I have all my diabetes supplies , ect and the meter in a watercolor strip makeup case right now.


----------



## clb1968

Tamy1119 said:


> I don't have any pictures at the moment of what I carry in my Coach bag... BUT....
> 
> Here is my current Coach (I am SOOOO IN LOVE WITH HER):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside her I carry a Coach Silver Lurex Capacity Wristlet (the turnlock one) as my makeup case... My Coach Heritage Signature Stripe Wristlet (It is Khaki and Grey, I got it at Macy's and LOVE the color combination).... My Coach Khaki Signature Capacity zipper Wristlet (the one with the buckel accents) as my wallet... My Brush (I have longer hair)... My phone... My keys.... and that's about it... at least for now... LOL...
> 
> Will try and get pics as soon as I can....


 


I have this bag with the blue stripe. It is a great bag.

I really need to get a capacity wristlet.


----------



## DangerousJade

I decided to post the contents of my Chelsea Pebbled Leather Satchel. This little outlet bag has become my perfect match, and I think she's under appreciated! She holds a ton. I've included a modeling pic for size reference, too. I'm 5'3".





















Contents:

Legacy Stripe Capacity Wristlet (for makeup) - scored at the outlet for $38! 
Holiday Patchwork Wristlet - I use this as a wallet/clutch for when I am making a quick trip. It has all my cards, cash, receipts, a pen, and can hold my phone and keys.
Vera Bradley Night Owl Cosmetic Bag - for girly necessities, Shout wipes, and a toothbrush for my Invisalign braces!
Fossil Leather Flower Coin Purse - camera, batteries, and memory card.
Cheapy Leopard Print Card Envelope - misc extra cards
Keys on purple leather Coach fob
Phone - Blackjack II
iPod in Kimono Case
Book -I'm in a literary love affair with Chekhov
Misc - Flash drive, Savannah Bee Company Mint Julep Balm (my favorite!), pens
I have the most mismatched accessories ever, but I wanted to show off all the room in my fabulous satchel.


----------



## shoppingislove

DangerousJade said:


>




I love the added scarf!


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love all the bags and accessories here.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

My 07 satchel at work in black...


----------



## burgandy05

In my 06 legacy shoulder:


 patchwork zip around wallet
 glasses in case
 Juicy Couture Cosmetic Pouch
 keys
 LG Chocolate
 Blackberry
 In the cosmetic pouch:


 clinique powder
 kleenex
 green pill box
 lip balm
 contact drops
 lucky pouch
gum


----------



## LAltiero85

bunnymasseuse said:


> My 07 satchel at work in black...


 Gorgeous!


----------



## LAltiero85

burgandy05 said:


> In my 06 legacy shoulder:
> 
> 
> patchwork zip around wallet
> glasses in case
> Juicy Couture Cosmetic Pouch
> keys
> LG Chocolate
> Blackberry
> In the cosmetic pouch:
> 
> 
> clinique powder
> kleenex
> green pill box
> lip balm
> contact drops
> lucky pouch
> gum


 Very pretty!  I love your accessories!! I miss my LG Chocolate!


----------



## burgandy05

LAltiero85 said:


> Very pretty!  I love your accessories!! I miss my LG Chocolate!



Thanks LAltiero85!


----------



## cocolee1976




----------



## bunnymasseuse

cocolee1976 said:


>


I have this same bag, made for Factory, and I LOVE the fact the handles are pure black w/o any white makes for cleaner appearance!  I stuff mine as much as you do! Lookn' good (makes me want to get mine out but I'm trying to stay with the satchel right now  )!


----------



## clb1968

bunnymasseuse said:


> My 07 satchel at work in black...


 

Bunny, I love the bag, but how much does all of that weigh?

Makes my back hurt just looking at it. 
I have had to reduce the amount of stuff in my bags due to the
ruptured disc in my back .


----------



## meglovescoach

Inside : fossil wallet, cheap wallet to hold tip money, new coach wristlet, keys, kitty coin purse, ancient iPod, pain killers, kleenex, sunglasses and blackberry curve


----------



## oldbag

I just love the kitty coin purse. May I ask where you bought it?


----------



## meglovescoach

oldbag said:


> I just love the kitty coin purse. May I ask where you bought it?



Actually, it's from Wal-Mart. I bought it when I was in high school, so probably four or five years ago. I have always carried it, I just think it's different and funny.


----------



## clb1968

I have been changing out from either carrying my vintage crossbody or my
Pond 2006 shoulder bag.

So here is my crossbody






in it I am carrying my purple pill case, my coin purse with a little cash, debit card and id and a lipgloss. my sunnies in a clothe bag and blood glucose meter. Also my keys with my Coach photo keychain and my leather Coach valet keychain.







next post for Pond bag


----------



## clb1968

My pond shoulder bag, has my skull and inital C keyfobs







in it I have my , medium Heritage stripe cosmetic case, my lilac change purse, my newest wristlet graphic op art, pencil case, mini skinny with extra store cards and keys.pill box and contact case, hair clips, planner, and my sunnies and blood glucose meter and smarties to treat low blood sugars.  Fellow diabetics, that is an Accu chek compact plus, the lancet
attacthes to the meter and the strips are 17 to a drum, it is cool, but a little noisy.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

clb1968 said:


> Bunny, I love the bag, but how much does all of that weigh?
> 
> Makes my back hurt just looking at it.
> I have had to reduce the amount of stuff in my bags due to the
> ruptured disc in my back .


I tend to wear heavier bags (or I guess I tend to load up ANY bag with things I need or could need) so it's like bookbags back in grade school... I always tended to carry them heavy, so I haven't noticed it as much yet.  Give it time, I'm sure it will dawn on me.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

clb1968 said:


> My pond shoulder bag, has my skull and inital C keyfobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in it I have my , medium Heritage stripe cosmetic case, my lilac change purse, my newest wristlet graphic op art, pencil case, mini skinny with extra store cards and keys.pill box and contact case, hair clips, planner, and my sunnies and blood glucose meter and smarties to treat low blood sugars.  Fellow diabetics, that is an Accu chek compact plus, the lancet
> attacthes to the meter and the strips are 17 to a drum, it is cool, but a little noisy.


Love the pond bag, don't forget if you have the bleecker luggage tag you can use that as a bag extension also!


----------



## Jkm

meglovescoach said:


> Inside : fossil wallet, cheap wallet to hold tip money, new coach wristlet, keys, kitty coin purse, ancient iPod, pain killers, kleenex, sunglasses and blackberry curve


 the lining in your bag is GORGEOUS!


----------



## LAltiero85

meglovescoach said:


> Inside : fossil wallet, cheap wallet to hold tip money, new coach wristlet, keys, kitty coin purse, ancient iPod, pain killers, kleenex, sunglasses and blackberry curve


 Gorgeous bag!!! Great accessories, I love your fossil wallet!


----------



## alpine1972

clb1968 said:


> My pond shoulder bag, has my skull and inital C keyfobs


 
OMG, Charlotte.....this bag is gorgeous!  I looooooove it!


----------



## Rapunzel

Charlotte, We must be on the same psychic plane or something because I have the same 06 pond shoulder and the same vintage crossbody!!! (great taste btw )


----------



## clb1968

alpine1972 said:


> OMG, Charlotte.....this bag is gorgeous! I looooooove it!


 

Thank you. I fell in love with it when it first came out and never got one.
I got this one a few weeks back off ebay and I love it. I like the 2006 shoulder bag, better than the 2007, two pockets are much better than one and the zip pocket on the back is very handy.


----------



## clb1968

Rapunzel said:


> Charlotte, We must be on the same psychic plane or something because I have the same 06 pond shoulder and the same vintage crossbody!!! (great taste btw )


 

So are we psychic or psycho ?

We may have another match soon, am I correct that you got the 
small Cherry Sabrina ?  I tried it on the other day and I am hoping that 
I can get it too.  Ok, went and checked you list , yes well match again soon, I hope


----------



## Sweetpea83

clb1968, I really love your pond shoulder bag..the color is so pretty!


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love the bags and accessories on this page.


----------



## prof ash

everything on here is making me !!!!


----------



## DangerousJade

I posted not too long ago, but I have a new bag and new accessories, so I'll do another. 

In my large black leather Julianne:












Julianne holds SO much:



Legacy Stripe Capacity Turnlock Wristlet - for make-up etc.
Madison Black Leather Wristlet - used as a wallet. This has the same yummy purple satin lining as the bag.
Teal Satin Coin Purse Charm - I clip this to the D-ring inside my bag for small items...my removable jump drive, chap stick, hair clips. It has Legacy stripe lining, too! 
Keys on Plum Leather Coach Fob
Cheap Leopard Envelope Case - for misc cards
Fossil Leather Flower Coin Purse - holds my camera
Phone
iPod in Kimono Case
Bath and Body Works Sensual Amber Lotion
Teal Planner
Book
Misc (brush, ID tag)


----------



## arsweb

I took my Chelsea Vintage satchel out for a spin since we had a couple of warm no-coat/jacket days:


----------



## octoberschilde

I love your raspberry fizz accessories!


----------



## coachmiamia

I usually carry the same exact stuff in all of my bags... I just happen to favor the black one today


----------



## Tamy1119

Now that I have a new bag... I figured I would post what I am currently carrying in it...

First off ... the bag... Coach Heritage Stripe Tote in Khaki/GunMetal.. a Birthday present from my Hubby....





You can see one of my cats, Harley, in the background.. LOL

Now, the inside...






the front pocket...






the inside... out... LOL






The details..

Silver Coach Lurex Turnlock Wristlet, used for cosmetics (brushes, makeup, chapstick, lip gloss), eyeglass repair kit, tweezers, hair clip, as well as spare meds (I take meds daily, so in case I forget in the morning, I have a couple with me) and headache pills.... (You can see the bottle of generic ibuprophin in the pic, but I actually keep it in the Lurex Wristlet...

Suede Mahogany Brown Coach Wristlet which carries my credit cards, CVS card, Insurance cards, and several small pictures..

Brush

Second/spare pair of Rx glasses (I am blind without my glasses, so in case I need them, I carry a second pair)

Heritage Wristlet in the matching Khaki/Gunmetal which I carry in the front pocket, for my license, work ID, ATM card, and money.... 

In the back pocket goes any mail or papers I need to carry for whatever reason.....

The only thing missing is my phone, which is currently charging downstairs.. I carry that in the pocket meant for the phone....


----------



## SarahJosephina

Madison small leather wallet etc...Am I the only one with tampons and Chick Hicks in their purse?!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

SarahJosephina said:


> Madison small leather wallet etc...Am I the only one with tampons and Chick Hicks in their purse?!


 

How did you guess what's in my wristlet?  I keep my little necessities in there with my Chick Hicks.  Not really, sometimes it's Lightning McQueen.  But, do you have a light up Chick pen to go with it?  I do.


----------



## clb1968

When it is nesscary , I have tampons either in the zipper compartment or makeup case. Sometimes they just float around the bottom of my purse,lol

What are chick hicks ?


----------



## alpine1972

Ok, I'm curious......what in the world are chick hicks?


----------



## twochubbycheeks

uhmm.. I think it's that race car thingy? with mints?? 

now, I'm curious to know as well! LOL


----------



## divadivine682

Tamy1119 said:


> Now that I have a new bag... I figured I would post what I am currently carrying in it...
> 
> First off ... the bag... Coach Heritage Stripe Tote in Khaki/GunMetal.. a Birthday present from my Hubby....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see one of my cats, Harley, in the background.. LOL
> 
> Now, the inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the front pocket...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the inside... out... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The details..
> 
> Silver Coach Lurex Turnlock Wristlet, used for cosmetics (brushes, makeup, chapstick, lip gloss), eyeglass repair kit, tweezers, hair clip, as well as spare meds (I take meds daily, so in case I forget in the morning, I have a couple with me) and headache pills.... (You can see the bottle of generic ibuprophin in the pic, but I actually keep it in the Lurex Wristlet...
> 
> Suede Mahogany Brown Coach Wristlet which carries my credit cards, CVS card, Insurance cards, and several small pictures..
> 
> Brush
> 
> Second/spare pair of Rx glasses (I am blind without my glasses, so in case I need them, I carry a second pair)
> 
> Heritage Wristlet in the matching Khaki/Gunmetal which I carry in the front pocket, for my license, work ID, ATM card, and money....
> 
> In the back pocket goes any mail or papers I need to carry for whatever reason.....
> 
> The only thing missing is my phone, which is currently charging downstairs.. I carry that in the pocket meant for the phone....


 
OMG! I looooove this bag! You color coordinated just perfectly!


----------



## SarahJosephina

clb1968 said:


> When it is nesscary , I have tampons either in the zipper compartment or makeup case. Sometimes they just float around the bottom of my purse,lol
> 
> What are chick hicks ?



Ha!  Chick Hicks is the green race car in the photo, from the movie _Cars_.  It's also the "my son is starting to freak out during check out" tool.

clb1968...they _were_ floating around the bottom of my zipper pocket!  How funny!


----------



## clb1968

SarahJosephina said:


> Ha! Chick Hicks is the green race car in the photo, from the movie _Cars_. It's also the "my son is starting to freak out during check out" tool.
> 
> clb1968...they _were_ floating around the bottom of my zipper pocket! How funny!


 
Ok, the race car, I sometimes have toys and cars in my bag too.
My daughter is 7 so she can put them in her purse,LOL

Yes the zipper compartment is great.

Just wait , Coach will come out with matching tampon and pad cases, that match every purse and it will only cost 79.99,LOL


----------



## mmartinez879

clb1968 said:


> Ok, the race car, I sometimes have toys and cars in my bag too.
> My daughter is 7 so she can put them in her purse,LOL
> 
> Yes the zipper compartment is great.
> 
> Just wait , Coach will come out with matching tampon and pad cases, that match every purse and it will only cost 79.99,LOL



OMG I also need them to come out with a small diaper and baby wipes case lol


----------



## OK Bag Lady

clb1968 said:


> Just wait , Coach will come out with matching tampon and pad cases, that match every purse and it will only cost 79.99,LOL


 
I bought several of Target's wristlet's for that purpose.  They're only $4.99 and the colors are close enough to matching my Coach bags and accessories that I can live with the fact they're not Coach.  I put pads in my burnt orange wristlet, tampons in the platinum one, and wipes/tissue packet in the river blue that looks a lot like pond.  If I forget them in the ladies room at work, I'm only out necessities and $4.99.  Not as nice as Coach, but considering they're being carried in my pocket several times a day for a week every month, I wouldn't want to trash my nicer accessories for that purpose anyway.  JMO


----------



## girlwithstyle82

In my black carly:
*wallet
*keys
*cellphone
*tissues
*makeup bag
*mirror
*brush


----------



## gabz

small espresso sabrina:
zoe red patent wallet 
LV mono cles w change in it
migraine pills
cell phone
and bleeker black sig wristlet (other pills, keys, bandaids, mirror, dental floss and lip glosses)


----------



## prof ash

*DangerousJade *and *arsweb *- i LOVE your matching!!!!!! soo cute!


----------



## ROSECES

my dear Sabrina and her mates...


legacy cosmetic bag
sign. strp round wallet
wristlet
keys
hairbrush/celfon
coach catalog
coach perfume(samples)
coin purse


----------



## stormi

arsweb said:


> I took my Chelsea Vintage satchel out for a spin since we had a couple of warm no-coat/jacket days:


 
OHHHHH... that purse is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## canadarocks

Camera, tissue pack, foundation, eyebrow pencil, lipstick, lucky 50 cent Canadian coin, checkbook, cash, and always my notebook and pen. Oh, a spare car key, and sunglasses.


----------



## Indigowaters

What fits into my Coach Chelsea Hobo:

- wide tooth comb
- tide pen
- orbit gum pack
- orly base and top coat
- Miss Dior Cherie' (i have the full size but this is a big sample to take with you)
- mouth guard
- aveeno lotion
- mac makeup and nail polishes
- allergen block (for the dust at work)
- gold pen
- clinique moisturizer
- coach sunnies
- keys
- no-name wallet


----------



## CoachBagCrazie

This is what is in my COACH Soho Signature Small Hobo...

-Hand Sanitizer
-Wipes
-House +& Car Keys
-Coach Heritage Stripe Wristlet 
-White Apple iPod [Third Generation]
-Juicy Couture Charm Bracelet
-LOTS Of Pens !
-Cellie [EnV2]
-Pink Tube OF Lipgloss
-Notebook
-Trident Gum
-3 Mini Tubes Of Hand Lotions

&& Much moreee(:


----------



## Tamy1119

My turn... again.... I got my Black Leather Sabrina... so here she is and what I carry inside of her (minus the phone and keys, which were downstairs when I took this pic.. LOL)
















Let's see...

My pale purple leather Coach Wristlet which carries my needed cards, pics, notes... etc

Coach Heritage Stripe Makeup Case in Khaki/Plum which has makeup, meds, chapstick, glasses repair kit, tweezers, bandaides, and hairclip inside...

Suede Purple/Plum Small Coach Wristlet for ID, Change, and Money ....

Brush

Headache meds..

I also carry my phone and keys which are not in the picture...


----------



## clb1968

Tamy1119 said:


> My turn... again.... I got my Black Leather Sabrina... so here she is and what I carry inside of her (minus the phone and keys, which were downstairs when I took this pic.. LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> My pale purple leather Coach Wristlet which carries my needed cards, pics, notes... etc
> 
> Coach Heritage Stripe Makeup Case in Khaki/Plum which has makeup, meds, chapstick, glasses repair kit, tweezers, bandaides, and hairclip inside...
> 
> Suede Purple/Plum Small Coach Wristlet for ID, Change, and Money ....
> 
> Brush
> 
> Headache meds..
> 
> I also carry my phone and keys which are not in the picture...


 

Loves all the purple.

I have the smaller wristlet that matches the bigger light purple you have.


I am carrying my Whiskey Ali, maybe I will take a pic of my stuff later.

I really want a Sabrina , I hate being broke!!!!!


----------



## Blue_Star

What's inside my signature stripe small hobo


----------



## jessica.lanelle

Inside my Signature Stripe Multifunction:
Tanning lotion, about 12 lipglosses, tanning goggles, pink Coach agenda, green zebra wristlet, headphones, pencils, pens, hairbrush, scientific calculator, 2 pair of Coach prescription glasses, 2 hand lotions, and some highlighters.


----------



## Twingles

arsweb said:


> I took my Chelsea Vintage satchel out for a spin since we had a couple of warm no-coat/jacket days:


 

OMG!  That bag is TDF!  I love your organization too......that is VB isn 't it?


----------



## arsweb

Twingles said:


> OMG!  That bag is TDF!  I love your organization too......that is VB isn 't it?



Thanks! Yep, it's VB in raspberry fizz, I love this print because it's bold but goes with everything!


----------



## Twingles

Yes, it all looked super cute inside your bag.  I like that print too and have a couple of small accessory pieces.

I still totally  that beautiful bag of yours!!


----------



## Twingles

alpine1972 said:


> Ok, my 3 year old daughter carried her new Coach bag today. This is what she had:


 

OMG!!  That is TOO adorable!!!


----------



## clb1968

I got a new bag , bleeker sig shoulder flap






contents


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Your bag and accessories are beautiful.  I've looked at that bag before and now I'm wondering why I passed it up.  The lining is TDF.


----------



## clb1968

OK Bag Lady said:


> Your bag and accessories are beautiful. I've looked at that bag before and now I'm wondering why I passed it up. The lining is TDF.


 

you can fit so much in it and it is not heavy.
I have back problems (ruptured disc) so I have to watch what I carry.
I carried this one at the mall, no problems. I made the mistake of picking up my 8 month old neice yesterday out of Santa's lap at the mall , she was screaming her head of, that caused me to really be in pain.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Awe I'm so sorry you're hurting.  I have a birth defect, spina bifida occulta, which means my lower vertebrae didn't completely develop.  It runs in my family, but I didn't know I had it until I picked up my son when he was barely a year old from his crib and fell across my bed because my back gave out.  I have to be careful and avoid lifting anything over 20 lbs or ummmm kicking moving boxes.  Yep, that's what put me in bed for 2 weeks when he was a baby.  I can't tell you how many beautiful Coach bags I've had to take back because they were too heavy.  I bought a black Leigh in October and had to return her 2 days later.  Once I had my wallet, capacity wristlet, planner, camera, and a couple of mini skinnies in her my back and shoulder ached.  It was a week before the pain was completely gone.  I always felt weird putting my things in a bag and carrying it around an hour or two around the house at a time before taking the tags off.  Now, I know better than to take them off first.  I'm going to have to take a look at this bag again.  There are some with the black and navy patent at my local Dillard's on clearance.


----------



## clb1968

OK Bag Lady said:


> Awe I'm so sorry you're hurting. I have a birth defect, spina bifida occulta, which means my lower vertebrae didn't completely develop. It runs in my family, but I didn't know I had it until I picked up my son when he was barely a year old from his crib and fell across my bed because my back gave out. I have to be careful and avoid lifting anything over 20 lbs or ummmm kicking moving boxes. Yep, that's what put me in bed for 2 weeks when he was a baby. I can't tell you how many beautiful Coach bags I've had to take back because they were too heavy. I bought a black Leigh in October and had to return her 2 days later. Once I had my wallet, capacity wristlet, planner, camera, and a couple of mini skinnies in her my back and shoulder ached. It was a week before the pain was completely gone. I always felt weird putting my things in a bag and carrying it around an hour or two around the house at a time before taking the tags off. Now, I know better than to take them off first. I'm going to have to take a look at this bag again. There are some with the black and navy patent at my local Dillard's on clearance.


 
I have seen the patent at Dillard's I like the navy too.
I love the purple lining in mine, I have been looking for different accessories, with some purple in them. Any excuse to buy more, right?


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Well in that case, no other color will do.  You must buy more purple because nothing else will be compatible.  I'm such an enabler.


----------



## clb1968

ok, must buy purple, must buy purple,LOL


----------



## Bagologist

Here is my everyday haul to work in my Sabrina bag. This is the smaller version and I'm glad I opted for this one because it holds so much more than I thought it would. I was even surprised I have a LV Damier wallet somewhere in there along with a Walgreens makup case as well full of makeup. From what you can see I have my MAC nail polish, MAC Manish Arora eyeshadow compact, my BlackBerry cell, Bills (naturally), nail filer, Nat Sherman cigarettes:shame: my VW New Beetle car keys and the key ring attached is Coach from the Spring/Summer 2006 collection. There is so much more stuffed down in there and I admit to being lazy by not pouring everything out because my whole bed would be full of stuff.


----------



## clb1968

Bagologist said:


> Here is my everyday haul to work in my Sabrina bag. This is the smaller version and I'm glad I opted for this one because it holds so much more than I thought it would. I was even surprised I have a LV Damier wallet somewhere in there along with a Walgreens makup case as well full of makeup. From what you can see I have my MAC nail polish, MAC Manish Arora eyeshadow compact, my BlackBerry cell, Bills (naturally), nail filer, Nat Sherman cigarettes:shame: my VW New Beetle car keys and the key ring attached is Coach from the Spring/Summer 2006 collection. There is so much more stuffed down in there and I admit to being lazy by not pouring everything out because my whole bed would be full of stuff.


 

I love your bag. I really think that I only need a small myself and I think you prove it. If I got the large , I would just put to much in it.


----------



## Bagologist

Thanks clb1968! It really is a bag that can fit a lot of stuff in it. I decided to take everything out of it so you can see just how much stuff can really fit in it. Everything that is laid out was in my bag on the previous picture. The small size of it is really deceiving, I love this bag!


----------



## jayde123

I've been carrying my mini-sig tote (F12345) alot lately.  It's roomy but I only carry:

cell phone                             lipstick/lipgloss
nail clipper                            3 pens
Coach wallet                         sunglasses in case
notepad                               Rx bottle
gum                                    Keys

I like a big bag because I can find stuff in it.  Plus, there's plenty of room for little bags when I'm shopping.  But when I look at what's in some of these bags it's no wonder people have back problems!  Wow!  Those girls must have arms like Madonna!


----------



## clb1968

Bagologist said:


> Thanks clb1968! It really is a bag that can fit a lot of stuff in it. I decided to take everything out of it so you can see just how much stuff can really fit in it. Everything that is laid out was in my bag on the previous picture. The small size of it is really deceiving, I love this bag!


 

WOW, you do have alot in it.


----------



## TenYearsGone

Bagologist said:


> Here is my everyday haul to work in my Sabrina bag. This is the smaller version and I'm glad I opted for this one because it holds so much more than I thought it would. I was even surprised I have a LV Damier wallet somewhere in there along with a Walgreens makup case as well full of makeup. From what you can see I have my MAC nail polish, MAC Manish Arora eyeshadow compact, my BlackBerry cell, Bills (naturally), nail filer, Nat Sherman cigarettes:shame: my VW New Beetle car keys and the key ring attached is Coach from the Spring/Summer 2006 collection. There is so much more stuffed down in there and I admit to being lazy by not pouring everything out because my whole bed would be full of stuff.



Wow, I'm really loving the Espresso color. You're making my decision even harder!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Bagologist said:


> Thanks clb1968! It really is a bag that can fit a lot of stuff in it. I decided to take everything out of it so you can see just how much stuff can really fit in it. Everything that is laid out was in my bag on the previous picture. The small size of it is really deceiving, I love this bag!


 

I probably ought to duck as I say this,  but I'm one of the few people who hasn't been on the Sabrina bandwagon.  I really just haven't been crazy about her....until I saw your bag.  That color is just gorgeous!  I may have to look at her again.  I wouldn't have guessed the small would hold so much.


----------



## meglovescoach

OK Bag Lady said:


> I probably ought to duck as I say this,  but I'm one of the few people who hasn't been on the Sabrina bandwagon.  I really just haven't been crazy about her....until I saw your bag.  That color is just gorgeous!  I may have to look at her again.  I wouldn't have guessed the small would hold so much.




Don't worry, I haven't joined the bandwagon either. I just don't like cross body straps for some reason and I want to wear a bag under my arm comfortably. Sabrina needs longer handles for me to love her. But this expresso is absolutely gorgeous. I just wish Coach would make her handles longer!!!


----------



## clb1968

meglovescoach said:


> Don't worry, I haven't joined the bandwagon either. I just don't like cross body straps for some reason and I want to wear a bag under my arm comfortably. Sabrina needs longer handles for me to love her. But this expresso is absolutely gorgeous. I just wish Coach would make her handles longer!!!


 

I would love it with longer handles too.


----------



## kabaker

In my new espresso julianne I have:
Wallet
Spring patchwork mini skinny with various cards
Leather soho wristlet that I put my digital camera in
My keys on my Ball State lanyard (GO CARDS!)
A campus coupon book
Gum
Altoids

All that stuff in her and she is still nearly empty!


----------



## plumaplomb

I think my bag is heavier than the stuff I actually put in it :weird: ... I have a wallet, my eyeglasses for movies and driving, keys, cell, a Lesportsac pouch for emergency pad/tampon and midol, pack of gum, a pen, and usually a book or something for the commute. Oh yeah and I've been trying to carry my camera everywhere. It's just a P&S though so not too heavy.

By the way, I love that Sabrina!! The lining is gorgeous.


----------



## LAltiero85

kabaker said:


> In my new espresso julianne I have:
> Wallet
> Spring patchwork mini skinny with various cards
> Leather soho wristlet that I put my digital camera in
> My keys on my Ball State lanyard (GO CARDS!)
> A campus coupon book
> Gum
> Altoids
> 
> All that stuff in her and she is still nearly empty!


 Your new bag is GORGEOUS!  I love that wallet too...is it Fossil?


----------



## Antonio

LOL......
Just goofin around here....

What do you think ladies?
The ultimate purse accessory?
He can find all those lost items and maybe some loose change in the bottom.....


----------



## divadivine682

Antonio said:


> LOL......
> Just goofin around here....
> 
> What do you think ladies?
> The ultimate purse accessory?
> He can find all those lost items and maybe some loose change in the bottom.....


 
LOL I need one of those in MY bag!!


----------



## SarahJosephina

^^^^^^^^
That is hilarious!


----------



## hrimaliv

that cracked me up!


----------



## Antonio

Was my girlfriends idea really.
A while back told me how handy it would be to have a tiny pet man in her bag to hand her things after she was frustrated diggin around in one her big Coach bags.
I just popped the idea onto Photoshop.....amateurish, yeah....but kinda funny.
She also though it was cute.


----------



## TenYearsGone

Antonio said:


> LOL......
> Just goofin around here....
> 
> What do you think ladies?
> The ultimate purse accessory?
> He can find all those lost items and maybe some loose change in the bottom.....



Can I borrow that accessory please.


----------



## LAltiero85

Antonio said:


> LOL......
> Just goofin around here....
> 
> What do you think ladies?
> The ultimate purse accessory?
> He can find all those lost items and maybe some loose change in the bottom.....


 LOL!!! We all need one of those in our bag!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Current bag soho...


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^^^Beautiful accessories! Wow - that bag fits a TON! 

I can't wait to update my post after Christmas: It's out with the Vera Bradley and in with the Madison (and one Legacy) accessories. All these are waiting for me under the tree!


----------



## ROSECES

CourtneyMc22 said:


> ^^^^^Beautiful accessories! Wow - that bag fits a TON!
> 
> I can't wait to update my post after Christmas: It's out with the Vera Bradley and in with the Madison (and one Legacy) accessories. All these are waiting for me under the tree!


 

....all soooooo cute!


----------



## ROSECES

bunnymasseuse said:


> Current bag soho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....WOW!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ROSECES said:


> bunnymasseuse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current bag soho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  She's suede too!  She wasn't treated when I first got her, but since joining the forum she's been rain garde sprayed and I love my fobs so I load them on there :0
Click to expand...


----------



## btobias

bunnymasseuse said:


> ROSECES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! She's suede too! She wasn't treated when I first got her, but since joining the forum she's been rain garde sprayed and I love my fobs so I load them on there :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your bag bunny!! The color is beautiful! I just got the black/gunmetal tote and wallet so I need your cosmetic bag!
Click to expand...


----------



## CourtneyMc22

ROSECES said:


> ....all soooooo cute!


 Thanks! They are the bulk of my Christmas presents, that and a Black/brass large sabrina!!! 

Come to think of it, only one of my christmas presents (that I know of) are not Coach related , I'm getting a NY Giants vintage style hoodie from my hubby (and if you are wondering why I live in MS but love the Giants, it's b/c Ole Miss's best QB ever is on the team, ELI!!!) 

....Man, I really got off-topic on this post!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

btobias said:


> Love your bag bunny!! The color is beautiful! I just got the black/gunmetal tote and wallet so I need your cosmetic bag!



Appreciate it!  Color is nice, sometimes I wish it was a diff. color, but my BH is an aggie so it goes well with their school colors, and good for the winter time holidays also.
I tend to get off-matchy matchy items when it comes to cosmetic bags because they don't come often at my outlet, so I have to get some of them off an auction site or two.  I try to rotate them, but they don't always match my bag like I'd prefer.


----------



## ROSECES

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Thanks! They are the bulk of my Christmas presents, that and a Black/brass large sabrina!!!
> 
> Come to think of it, only one of my christmas presents (that I know of) are not Coach related , I'm getting a NY Giants vintage style hoodie from my hubby (and if you are wondering why I live in MS but love the Giants, it's b/c Ole Miss's best QB ever is on the team, ELI!!!)
> 
> ....Man, I really got off-topic on this post!


 


....huh!  and a a Black/brass large sabrina!!! you spoiled B***! (wink

..off-topic ? hahaha! Ms. BL39 is now on her way now here! "LETS SPLIT...."


----------



## CourtneyMc22

ROSECES said:


> ....huh!  and a a Black/brass large sabrina!!! you spoiled B***! (wink
> 
> ..off-topic ? hahaha! Ms. BL39 is now on her way now here! "LETS SPLIT...."


 I've been a bad TPF poster!


----------



## octoberschilde

bunnymasseuse said:


> Current bag soho...


 
Is that Sailor Moon?  She's awesome!  LOL


----------



## kabaker

LAltiero85 said:


> Your new bag is GORGEOUS!  I love that wallet too...is it Fossil?



Yeah the wallet is Fossil, I think I picked it up at a Macy's over the summer. I LOVE my Julianne, though these pictures do her no justice.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

octoberschilde said:


> Is that Sailor Moon?  She's awesome!  LOL


Yep, older sticker from a card I had.  Had one of Princess Neph too, but that was an older checkbook case


----------



## pennypretty

QueenOfDa702 said:


> Ive been lurking in here for entirely too long...so I decided to post pics of my own!
> 
> I took some pictures, then came back to my computer and realized my phone was sitting on my desk! So, just imagine a cell phone with the group lol. And I usually carry my camera too!
> 
> My brown sig stripe tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Whats Inside--
> Coach checkbook wallet
> Gold wristlet I picked up at Icing(I love that store!)
> Dooney & Bourke Wristlet
> Coach mini skinny
> A black flowery card holder I also picked up at Icing
> Lotion and Body spray
> --What was in the pocket--
> Lucky Gnome(it didnt bring me any luck when I played Bingo lol)
> Players cards(if you've been to Vegas, you know what those are!)
> Car keys
> Kleenex
> Gum
> Nail File
> Pens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep "girl" stuff in my gold wristlet, I dont think you all want to see a bunch of tampons! lmao! Oh, and I also put my hand sanitizer and hand wipes in there too.
> 
> Thats all folks!



I can't even tell you how happy it makes me that you have a gnome in your purse! That's so awesome I can't even describe it!
//(*_*)\\


----------



## monokuro

^^;
Inside my lovely little brass/black Julianne~


----------



## glamjr305

Pursefreak25 said:


> In my Coach purse is my red Liz Claiborne wallet,my black mini skinny signature Coach, planner,cell phone, red makeup bag,Bath&Body works lotion. 2 pens,Orbit gum,keys,purse light and work bagde.


 i really like that bag thats the new one thats just came out i saw that on the coach site


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love everything in your bag, monokuro! Especially your MbMJ clutch!! (I have it in green!)


----------



## Bagologist

Ladies, thank you so much for your compliments! Much appreciated!


----------



## babyjean06

I love this section!


----------



## prof ash

monokuro said:


> ^^;
> Inside my lovely little brass/black Julianne~
> 
> r.wish-ful.net/x/whatsinsidemyjuliannemono.png


 
omg monokuro- the cutest pics and bag/accessories ever!!!!!


----------



## strawberryblade

I'm new on here and I'm a big Coach fan. Totally addicted.  I have a Coach Signature Legacy Flap Shoulder bag in Chocolate Brown and here's the list of what's in my bag:

Coach French Wallet (Mahogany)
IPhone
Powder and lipstick
Car key
House Keys
Pens
Mail (Bills) 

On my work days, I can fit my lunch in it. I have a Coach Francine in Mahogany coming in the mail soon. I'm excited!


----------



## BDP

bunnymasseuse said:


> Current bag soho...



Is that a Pet Shop eyeglass case I spy there? WHERE oh WHERE can I get one tooooooooooo??


----------



## bunnymasseuse

BDP said:


> Is that a Pet Shop eyeglass case I spy there? WHERE oh WHERE can I get one tooooooooooo??


Considering I'm not sure where it was originally made, I had bought it off of a seller on Etsy who was selling them as her own (which there was no way that was the truth) and eventually got kicked off.  She was selling it as mele-cat brand (which I've found some websites on line that lead me there by that name) and I've also seen it on the bay via their .com.sg extension w/ some other accessories (if not the exact one I have) if you search by "japan kiro".
HTH!


----------



## BDP

I got a digicam case and a cosmetic case from a fellow tPFer in that same exact design which is why I asked..... I didn't know there was an eyeglass case that matched! But you're right... the tPFer I bought mine from is from Malaysia and sent them to me.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I have posted in here before but since i got a lot of new accessories for Christmas I wanted to update my post. 











Lastly, I have posted this before, but I did again b/c I think it's crazy seeing everything inside the bags. The top row is medical stuff (I have Type 1 diabetes), next row is what I call my "emergency bag" with pain pills, kleenex, etc. Then the next bag has cosmetics in it. And yes, I know i am extermely organized but I like having anything and everything I could possibly need at any given time in my bag.


----------



## clb1968

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I have posted in here before but since i got a lot of new accessories for Christmas I wanted to update my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I have posted this before, but I did again b/c I think it's crazy seeing everything inside the bags. The top row is medical stuff (I have Type 1 diabetes), next row is what I call my "emergency bag" with pain pills, kleenex, etc. Then the next bag has cosmetics in it. And yes, I know i am extermely organized but I like having anything and everything I could possibly need at any given time in my bag.


 

I see another type 1, and a pumper also ?
Me too.  I have most of my D stuff in my large Heritage Stripe makeup case , I change it around some, depending on what I need.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

clb1968 said:


> I see another type 1, and a pumper also ?
> Me too. I have most of my D stuff in my large Heritage Stripe makeup case , I change it around some, depending on what I need.


 Yeah I am a pumper. You may not be able to see it but I keep an extra reservior filled with insulin (that I change out once a month) in case I ever run out of insulin, along with an extra infusion set, extra cord, and extra test strips. I also keep a syringe just in case something happens to my pump I can extract the insulin out of the reservior.


----------



## clb1968

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Yeah I am a pumper. You may not be able to see it but I keep an extra reservior filled with insulin (that I change out once a month) in case I ever run out of insulin, along with an extra infusion set, extra cord, and extra test strips. I also keep a syringe just in case something happens to my pump I can extract the insulin out of the reservior.


 
I saw the extra set, I carry a syringe just incase too.

Once a month reservior change out, you must not have to high a TDD.
Mine only last 3-4 days. Then it is empty.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

clb1968 said:


> I saw the extra set, I carry a syringe just incase too.
> 
> Once a month reservior change out, you must not have to high a TDD.
> Mine only last 3-4 days. Then it is empty.


 Oh, no, no!! Sorry I didn't explain that well. I have to change my reservior once every 3ish days. I change out the "emergency/extra" one that i keep in my purse once a month b/c the insulin will go bad. That's what I meant.


----------



## clb1968

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Oh, no, no!! Sorry I didn't explain that well. I have to change my reservior once every 3ish days. I change out the "emergency/extra" one that i keep in my purse once a month b/c the insulin will go bad. That's what I meant.


 
Ok, now that we have confused a whole bumch of people,LOL

That is a good idea. I usually just carry a novolog pen, if I have an emergency I can either take a shot or even fill the reservior from it if needed.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^Good idea with the pen. And yes, we have gotten way off topic and definitely confused people!


----------



## clb1968

CourtneyMc22 said:


> ^^^Good idea with the pen. And yes, we have gotten way off topic and definitely confused people!


 
If you ever want to talk about D, send me a PM, I have been at it for 18 years, now if I could just have some of the money that I have paid out on diabetes, I could go and get all kinds of Coach


----------



## lovecoachmore

*What's in my bag???? Alot more Coach than last time I posted! I always drooled everytime I saw a lady on here with a Coach bag FILLED with Coach accessories! Now I'm one of them!!! I've got so many Coach accessories now that I can't carry them all at once!!  *

*1. Coach khaki/pink heritage stripe cosmetic case (large)*
*2. Coach gold lurex capacity wristlet (which holds my blk leather 3 X 5 agenda and my khaki/pink HS mini-skinny)*
*3. Coach blk leather lg. kisslock coin pouch (houses my Sony CyberShot)*
*4. Coach sig/leather blk on blk checkbook wallet*
*5. Coach pink mini-sig pill case*
*6. Coach khaki/blk Ergo wristlet (the one my $$$$ goes in)*
*7. Coach khaki/crimson sig stripe wristlet (I put all my receipts in it)*
*8. Coach khaki/blk Ergo mini-skinny*
*9. NEW LG Magenta slide phone that I LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!*
*10. Coach petrol legacy mini-skinny (the main compartment houses my ipod nano and the turnlock front pocket houses the earbuds)*

*I think that's it.....that's ALOTTA Coach !!!!!*

*****These are my daily items, this is the reason that I can't carry anything with a smaller capacity than say a lg. Sabrina or lg. Carly!!!! ha ha ha*


----------



## clb1968

lovecoachmore said:


> *What's in my bag???? Alot more Coach than last time I posted! I always drooled everytime I saw a lady on here with a Coach bag FILLED with Coach accessories! Now I'm one of them!!! I've got so many Coach accessories now that I can't carry them all at once!! *
> 
> *1. Coach khaki/pink heritage stripe cosmetic case (large)*
> *2. Coach gold lurex capacity wristlet (which holds my blk leather 3 X 5 agenda and my khaki/pink HS mini-skinny)*
> *3. Coach blk leather lg. kisslock coin pouch (houses my Sony CyberShot)*
> *4. Coach sig/leather blk on blk checkbook wallet*
> *5. Coach pink mini-sig pill case*
> *6. Coach khaki/blk Ergo wristlet (the one my $$$$ goes in)*
> *7. Coach khaki/crimson sig stripe wristlet (I put all my receipts in it)*
> *8. Coach khaki/blk Ergo mini-skinny*
> *9. NEW LG Magenta slide phone that I LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!*
> *10. Coach petrol legacy mini-skinny (the main compartment houses my ipod nano and the turnlock front pocket houses the earbuds)*
> 
> *I think that's it.....that's ALOTTA Coach !!!!!*
> 
> *****These are my daily items, this is the reason that I can't carry anything with a smaller capacity than say a lg. Sabrina or lg. Carly!!!! ha ha ha*


 

We need a pic so we can see all the Coach goodies:okay:

I love seeing what everyone posts. Though it is a little rough on the poket book sometimes, so much Coach and so little money


----------



## anglarry04

Oh my gosh...you are all such enablers!!! since i started reading this thread, most of my accessories are Coach


----------



## anglarry04

Speaking of i just won a black sig wristlet last night on evilbay, will post pics soon


----------



## babyjean06

Everything, I'm either going to clean it out or switch bags!


----------



## arsweb

I just cleaned out my bag of holiday clutter and thought I'd take a couple of pics:












I LOVE the pockets on this bag and it holds a ton. The open slip pocket on the outside front is perfect for car keys, and the turnlock pocket on the front easily accommodates a full size wallet for easy access (and less fumbling with the breakaway style zipper).


----------



## prof ash

^ umm, that is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!! i loooove the gray color with the contrast of your pink vera bradley accessories!!! soo pretty


----------



## prof ash

my brand new large espresso sabrina containing the following:

* large turnlock sig wristlet with girlie stuff, makeup, bandaids, hand sanitizer, etc
* patchwork holiday '07 wristlet with cards, gum, work id
* madison wallet
* lipglosses, chapstick, pen, writing utensils
* godiva chocolates
* my fave archaepelago vanilla sugar lotion
* new vera bradley pocket agenda '09
* cell phone
* keys

ps ... today i managed 2 shirts, a jersey, water bottle, glasses, journal, magazine and gloves in there and had room to spare while not looking like i was carrying luggage into wawa. this bag is amazing.


----------



## anglarry04

I'm starting to think i *need* a sabrina....even though my hubby says i am banned from buying purses for a while. :shame: ummm but i can be sneaky!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

ash14vwb said:


> my brand new large espresso sabrina containing the following:
> 
> * large turnlock sig wristlet with girlie stuff, makeup, bandaids, hand sanitizer, etc
> * patchwork holiday '07 wristlet with cards, gum, work id
> * madison wallet
> * lipglosses, chapstick, pen, writing utensils
> * godiva chocolates
> * my fave archaepelago vanilla sugar lotion
> * new vera bradley pocket agenda '09
> * cell phone
> * keys
> 
> ps ... today i managed 2 shirts, a jersey, water bottle, glasses, journal, magazine and gloves in there and had room to spare while not looking like i was carrying luggage into wawa. this bag is amazing.


 Soooooo pretty!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

arsweb said:


> I just cleaned out my bag of holiday clutter and thought I'd take a couple of pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the pockets on this bag and it holds a ton. The open slip pocket on the outside front is perfect for car keys, and the turnlock pocket on the front easily accommodates a full size wallet for easy access (and less fumbling with the breakaway style zipper).


 Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## clb1968

anglarry04 said:


> I'm starting to think i *need* a sabrina....even though my hubby says i am banned from buying purses for a while. :shame: ummm but i can be sneaky!!!


 

I know, I *need* one too. Wonder if my husband would notice if I sold some of his stuff to finance a Sabrina.
gotta sell his stuff, I _NEED _all of mine,LOL


----------



## anglarry04

LOL...hmm sell some of his stuff? good thinking. may have to do that too


----------



## d&blover84

*I just got my first MAJOR coach purchase, all three came in the mail today, and my goodness I am soooo thrilled.  *

*Let's see I have*
*legacy signature flap handbag 11147 in white/khaki(so much bigger than I thought it would be...I'm in love!)*

*legacy stripe slim envelope wallet*

*legacy stripe large cosmetic case*

*all my makeup, lgnv2, keys, coolpix cam and cam bag, excedrin(a must where I work) pens, ponytail holders, splenda, big zoe polka dot paddle brush, abreva(cold sore season), tanning goggles, and mint choco chip chapstick....*

*I wish they made a Coach splenda holder...that would be nice*


*it was a very merry christmas/birthday for me this year...*


----------



## anglarry04

d&blover84: post pics girly! we need pics. sounds like a nice haul. i saw the legacy cosmetic bag at the boutique. IRL it is beeeee-you-tiful!


----------



## divadivine682

In side my platinum bridgit we have:
-cellphone
-ipod touch
-bluetooth headset
-wallet
-fossil sunnies
-lavender metallic skinny
-purell
-hand lotion
-brush (sephora compact brush)
-gum
-pen
-keys (with my little monkey hanging out!)
-lipgloss(es)
-camera (obviously not what I used to take pics...this one I keep in my bag at all times )

I've had to seriously scale down to the bare essentials because of the size of this bag but as you can see it definitely holds quite a bit! I haven't stopped using her since the day I got her...but I'm thinking I may have to switch out soon...since I have a newbie on the way!!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

divadivine682 said:


> In side my platinum bridgit we have:
> -cellphone
> -ipod touch
> -bluetooth headset
> -wallet
> -fossil sunnies
> -lavender metallic skinny
> -purell
> -hand lotion
> -brush (sephora compact brush)
> -gum
> -pen
> -keys (with my little monkey hanging out!)
> -lipgloss(es)
> -camera (obviously not what I used to take pics...this one I keep in my bag at all times )
> 
> I've had to seriously scale down to the bare essentials because of the size of this bag but as you can see it definitely holds quite a bit! I haven't stopped using her since the day I got her...but I'm thinking I may have to switch out soon...since I have a newbie on the way!!!!


 Soooo pretty!  I'm always amazed at what sweet little bridgit can hold!  What a hot bag!


----------



## divadivine682

thanks LA!


----------



## CallyCo




----------



## d&blover84

*apparently a bunch of us have the lgnv2 huh....cute little burgundy phone.  gotta have my full keyboard.*


----------



## LAltiero85

I'm usually too lazy to post in this thread but while I was taking pics, I decided to take a "in my bag" pic...

Here goes!

I have in my Magenta Julianne:

-my keys
-my checkbook
-my planner
-my wristlet w/ makeup in it
-my wallet
-my perfume
-mini brush
-mints
-chapsticks
-my compact
-and usually my phone 
and iPod, but they were MIA 
today...lol.


----------



## divajess

divadivine682 said:


> In side my platinum bridgit we have:
> -cellphone
> -ipod touch
> -bluetooth headset
> -wallet
> -fossil sunnies
> -lavender metallic skinny
> -purell
> -hand lotion
> -brush (sephora compact brush)
> -gum
> -pen
> -keys (with my little monkey hanging out!)
> -lipgloss(es)
> -camera (obviously not what I used to take pics...this one I keep in my bag at all times )
> 
> I've had to seriously scale down to the bare essentials because of the size of this bag but as you can see it definitely holds quite a bit! I haven't stopped using her since the day I got her...but I'm thinking I may have to switch out soon...since I have a newbie on the way!!!!



Wow!  I am shocked at how much Bridgit can hold!  Now I kind of want one...yours is SO gorgeous in the Platinum.


----------



## divajess

OK, it's been a while since I posted my bag, and now that I'm using my new stuff I am SO excited!






In my spanking new red patent Ergo hobo, I have:

Red wristlet with makeup, lint sheets, hair ties, meds, etc.
Red mini-skinny with loose change
Inhaler, meds and MAC powder
Sig stripe wristlet with earbuds, Bluetooth, iPod nano, USB drive
My brand new Madison wallet in Steel!  (Just got her today and I'm in LOVE!  She's my first Coach wallet and I can't believe I've held out this long.)
Gigi sunglasses
Keys (with sig stripe heart keyfob peeking out)
Paperchase pencil case containing my favorite pens and my brand new hot pink fountain pen!
Moleskine weekly planner
Neiman Marcus keychain notebook (a stocking stuffer from my BFF)
Not pictured: My iPhone, which is CONSTANTLY with me when I leave the house, but is charging right now.   My Canon Digital Elph, which is also always in my bag, but is taking the pictures!


----------



## clb1968

I really love seeing what is in everyone's bags.

Love the red Ergo,Divajess  and the Julianne too Laltiero85.

I picked up a new mini skinny yesterday at the clearance at Macy's, it is from the Bleeker line and matches my Pond Patent Ergo tote, I will take pics later and post.
Need to take my mom to the doctor this morning.


----------



## d&blover84

*how do you do the thumbnail pics????*


----------



## enshogirl

What's inside my Legacy Top Handle:

















- Coach Heritage Stripe Cosmetic Pouch
- L.A.M.B Key Pouch (Holds my iPod Nano and ear buds)
- Key Badge for Work T.T;
- Orange Tic Tacs
- Grape Hi-Chew (Yummy!)
- VW Rabbit Key with Coach Terrier Keyfob
- Cell Phone with Coach Charm
- Hello Kitty Mirror compact with comb
- Coach Zoe Wallet
- LV Monogram Vernis Small Ring Agenda in Violette
- Moleskine Sketchbook
- Cheapy eraser, extra pen, mechanical pencil
- "T" tissues
- Coach Gloves


----------



## pmburk

Okay, I'm fairly new here, but inside my new Ergo pleated satchel we have:

- Lodis French purse
- Versace sunglasses & case
- Keys
- Cell phone in cell phone pocket
- Altoids & Burt's Bees original lip balm, other cell phone type side pocket
- pen & some paper items (couple of bills, shopping list, etc.) in the center section
- small pharmacy (Tylenol, Purell, etc) in zippered side compartment
- Coach brown leather gloves

- makeup case containing (this deserves its own section!):
- L'Oreal pressed powder
- Estee Lauder eyeshadow duo
- Estee Lauder concealer
- Rusk hand lotion
- Couvent de Minimes perfume spray
- Kiehl's lip balm No. 1, cranberry
- Bobbi Brown pot rouge
- Body Shop shea lip butter
- 2 Aveda lip glosses
- 1 Aveda lip tint
- Kiehl's lip gloss 
- nail file

Oh, I also have the "P" charm on the bag!

I'll try to take some pics this evening.


----------



## divadivine682

enshogirl said:


> What's inside my Legacy Top Handle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Coach Heritage Stripe Cosmetic Pouch
> - L.A.M.B Key Pouch (Holds my iPod Nano and ear buds)
> - Key Badge for Work T.T;
> - Orange Tic Tacs
> - Grape Hi-Chew (Yummy!)
> - VW Rabbit Key with Coach Terrier Keyfob
> - Cell Phone with Coach Charm
> - Hello Kitty Mirror compact with comb
> - Coach Zoe Wallet
> - LV Monogram Vernis Small Ring Agenda in Violette
> - Moleskine Sketchbook
> - Cheapy eraser, extra pen, mechanical pencil
> - "T" tissues
> - Coach Gloves


 

*Love your LV vernis agenda! I've been eyeing some vernis pieces lately...i can dream....LOL  And I have that very same hello kitty mirror although I lost the little comb for it years ago. I haven't used it in a while so I may have to dig it out. Beautiful bag!!*


----------



## d&blover84

*let's see if this works....i finally took pics of my new prize!*



*



*


----------



## clb1968

Love the lagacy makeup case and wallet. I have 3 different Coach wallets and I never use them, they just are not quite what I need. I will keep looking,LOL


----------



## d&blover84

*ty, I love that wallet.  the pink on the inside is so soft it's crazy.  my only complaint, no clear license window.*


----------



## pmburk

I posted a page back, but finally managed to take pictures:


----------



## clb1968

pmburk said:


> I posted a page back, but finally managed to take pictures:


 
Very nice, the jewel toned accessories are great, they can go with so many things.


----------



## clb1968

d&blover84 said:


> *apparently a bunch of us have the lgnv2 huh....cute little burgundy phone. gotta have my full keyboard.*


 
It was time to upgrade my phone, so today I upgraded online, it should be
here on Monday.


----------



## ROSECES

*just got some new accesories for my sabrina ...*


----------



## pmburk

clb1968 said:


> Very nice, the jewel toned accessories are great, they can go with so many things.


 
I agree!!! I just love them. I picked both of those up yesterday, in fact. Went to Dillard's (Ridgmar Mall) to return something and ran across the "50% off clearance items" sale. I didn't even know it was going on! I was looking for a new cosmetic bag anyway, so it worked out really well. The Coach counter was very picked over, but a few things were left. The Dooney counter was picked clean, which made me sad as they had a red pebble leather Chiara on clearance for $243 which would have made it about $120! So, somebody got an awesome deal. But, I digress... Paid $44 for the wristlet and $18 for the pouch. They had a gold "C" print set that was really cute too, but I just fell in love with the bright shiny jewel tones.


----------



## clb1968

pmburk said:


> I agree!!! I just love them. I picked both of those up yesterday, in fact. Went to Dillard's (Ridgmar Mall) to return something and ran across the "50% off clearance items" sale. I didn't even know it was going on! I was looking for a new cosmetic bag anyway, so it worked out really well. The Coach counter was very picked over, but a few things were left. The Dooney counter was picked clean, which made me sad as they had a red pebble leather Chiara on clearance for $243 which would have made it about $120! So, somebody got an awesome deal. But, I digress... Paid $44 for the wristlet and $18 for the pouch. They had a gold "C" print set that was really cute too, but I just fell in love with the bright shiny jewel tones.


 
Well Howdy Neighbor!

I got a mini skinny the other day at Macy's at the Parks with the clearance prices, it was a blue leather patant bleeker.
I think I need to check out the Dillard's.


----------



## XOKIMMY128OX

They dont have a Dillard's here in new york and i always here you guys talking about the good sales and stuff you guys get there


----------



## rozeyjardin

Hello Ladies, I just love peeking inside your bags; shows me how to organize myself. I got my first COACH Monday Dec 29. It's the Signature B/W Tote. Well, the addiction began!! Yesterday I made the 80mile round trip to the outlet for some accessories; I also found a Suede Chocolate Soho. That's what I'm wearing now (and I must say, she is the most comfortable bag I have ever worn). Inside I have both cell phones, a comb, a gold signature capacity wristlet, a b/w signature wristlet with credit cards, a red leather soho wristlet for cash & coins (tho it is a bit too big for that), a cheapo planner & my keys. So, How'd I do?


----------



## clb1968

rozeyjardin said:


> Hello Ladies, I just love peeking inside your bags; shows me how to organize myself. I got my first COACH Monday Dec 29. It's the Signature B/W Tote. Well, the addiction began!! Yesterday I made the 80mile round trip to the outlet for some accessories; I also found a Suede Chocolate Soho. That's what I'm wearing now (and I must say, she is the most comfortable bag I have ever worn). Inside I have both cell phones, a comb, a gold signature capacity wristlet, a b/w signature wristlet with credit cards, a red leather soho wristlet for cash & coins (tho it is a bit too big for that), a cheapo planner & my keys. So, How'd I do?


 

Sounds like you did great!  Now we need some pictures.


----------



## ferarri

Thank you all ladies.  Before I had coach or joined coach forum, my handbags were messy.  Now I got a pink pouch for my makeup, a brown mini for lipstick/gloss/lipbrush, a yellow leather pouch for cash n cards and one stainless card holder for membership cards.  Oh, and a another multicolored pouch for loose receipts n my scarf.  Thanks for helping me to beautify my coach!  But I dont know how to post pics yet.


----------



## prof ash

pmburk said:


> I posted a page back, but finally managed to take pictures:


 
yum! i love the camel leather & that wallet matches PERFECTly!!!


----------



## sweetlittlelady

FUN THREAD 

Heres whats in my coach bag 

gloves
bath & body spray
ipod
coach wrislet
lip gloss 
wallet


----------



## divadivine682

Well, today I went to the outlet and got some really pretty amanda accessories...a pink mini skinny and blue cosmetics case. I really think it brightens up my bag! In my bag today I have:

-large wallet
-cellphone
-best hand lotion ever
-keys
-pink mini skinny with hair things in it
-cosmetics case with camera, hand sanitizer, ipod earbuds, tylenol, bluetooth headset, sephora hairbrush, more bobbypins in an old mints container
-Itouch ipod
*also have the "love" charm on my bag, its my fave!


----------



## Rapunzel

Love it!!!

I really wanted the Teal Cosmetics case, but my boutique sold out. It's great you got your hands on one!!!


----------



## babyprincez13

*Inside my Espresso Sabrina:*

**iphone*
**leather gloves*
**bleeker wallet*
**legacy wrislet(inside perfume,2 MAC lipglass, Lancome juicy tube)*
**2009/2010 planner*
**doggies pen*
**hand sanitizer sensual amber from B&BW*
**VS Body hand cream*
**Dior bronzer/lipgloss*
**house keys*






*






*


----------



## Rapunzel

^^your espresso Sabrina is so pretty!! I love the legacy wristlet with it!! I'm always tempted to get more legacy stripe accessories but then I get paranoid that they'll get dirty. I wear red lipstick and I'm always worried the cap will come undone and ruin those pretty stripes!


----------



## prof ash

everyone's bags + accessories are soooo cute! this is probably my favorite thread in the coach section


----------



## prof ash

OMG. *babyprincez* i LOVE the scarf on your sabrina! that's the medium size, right? and is your planner from target? i love that too!!! i might need a brown scarf for mine as well now....


----------



## babyprincez13

*RAPUNZEL thank you i really love it, its my fave bag so far.*
*ASH14VWB yeah its the zebra scarf and the planner is from walmart. I love anything with that print on it.*


----------



## katybug

what is that case your iphone is in? It's beautiful.


----------



## Coach12




----------



## LAltiero85

Coach12 said:


>


 Sooo beautiful!!!! Love the accessories too!!


----------



## clb1968

I love the Luci, is she heavy? The accessories are great too. I love the berry planner, is it a 3x5 or bigger.

I need to get something in berry.


----------



## LAltiero85

clb1968 said:


> *I love the Luci, is she heavy*? The accessories are great too. I love the berry planner, is it a 3x5 or bigger.
> 
> I need to get something in berry.


 Ooooooh yes, the Luci is heavy!  She's oh so worth it though!


----------



## babyprincez13

> what is that case your iphone is in? It's beautiful.


 
*Thank you.Its from Juicy Couture, i got it from bloomingdales last spring.*


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Rapunzel said:


> ^^your espresso Sabrina is so pretty!! I love the legacy wristlet with it!! I'm always tempted to get more legacy stripe accessories but then I get paranoid that they'll get dirty. I wear red lipstick and I'm always worried the cap will come undone and ruin those pretty stripes!


 
I have a signature stripe capacity wristlet with the legacy lining and was afraid to use it until someone mentioned they'd gotten a cheap dollar makeup case at Target to put inside the wristlet.  I got one that fits perfectly in clear.  It works like a charm and I can still see those gorgeous stripes while knowing if something spills my wristlet will be safe.


----------



## chex62

Very pretty Luci LA! Love your accessories too!~


----------



## Coach12

clb1968 said:


> I love the Luci, is she heavy? The accessories are great too. I love the berry planner, is it a 3x5 or bigger.
> 
> I need to get something in berry.


 

Yes it is heavy, not not as heavy as my lily.
The planner is 4x8, just bought it at the outlet last week !


----------



## shellindc

I think my favorite part of this thread is seeing all of the accessories together. Super cool (and I'm so jealous of those Amanda makeup and jewelry cases!)! We are TRES loyal to our Coach accessories, LOVE THAT! (And the occasional LV or DB thrown in is cool too!)


----------



## candlee




----------



## OK Bag Lady

That skull fob looks adorable on your Carly.


----------



## candlee

OK Bag Lady said:


> That skull fob looks adorable on your Carly.


Thank You!!


----------



## LAltiero85

chex62 said:


> Very pretty Luci LA! Love your accessories too!~


 It's actually Coach12's Luci, I was just answering clb1968's question  I do have a Luci though!  Thanks anyway sweetie!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

hello...first time to post in this thread -my coach bag from outlet.


----------



## divadivine682

Here's my bag again...I posted a page or two back but I have since added a few new things.

-I have my coach wallet
-cellphone
-tums (im pregnant so they're my new best friend!)
-sunglasses
-itouch
-aveeno lotion
-teal amanda cosmetics case with my bluetooth head set, camera, tylenol, handwipes...
-magenta amanda skinny with hair things and bobby pins
-grass amanda skinny with small lip glosses and ipod earphones
-cargo lip gloss 
-monkey tissue case with tissues (duh. lol) My MIL made it for me!
-keys
-pen

Whew! I need to downsize!


----------



## divadivine682

Ilovepurse007 said:


> hello...first time to post in this thread -my coach bag from outlet.


 
very cute, ilovepurse007!


----------



## cutecoachgirl

I don't know how I missed this fun thread!! 
The contents of my large Sabrina:
Op Art Capacity Wristlet
Heritage Stripe Zip Around Wallet
VB checkbook cover
little notebook
phone
make-up case


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Wow that violet lining and the pink accessories just pop!  Beautiful.


----------



## rendodan110

Inside my blue patent leather ergo hobo.
I carry way to much!!!!
coach black legacy slim envelope wallet
4x7 coach planner
mini tape recorder - usually don't carry this
nintendo DS in pink padded case 
small pink nintendo DS game case w/ 5 games
coach blue patent leather wristlet with allergy spray,inhaler,miss a kit,lip plumper,tweezers and aveeno lotion
keys on coach picture frame keyfob
mini sig pill case with meds
small coin purse with DS charger and blackberry pearl charger and pink headphones for my DS
perfume 
tin of mints
small red leather pen pouch with colored pens for my planner - hidden under my planner
stride gum in winterblue
missing is my amethyst Blackberry pearl w/ coach boot charm goes in the empty inside pocket.
also missing is my cigarettes and lighterush:
inside zipper pocket has purse hook,blistex,antique mirror compact my mom gave me,bluetooth headset and 30 GB Ipod video with head phones


----------



## mrscook

Coach Planner
Bleeker Wallet
Optic Signature Capacity 
Madison wristlet
ipod wall charger adapter (I use mine all day so it dies fast!)
ipod touch
LG Chocolate phone
Bluetooth wireless earpiece for phone
Mirror
stethoscope (in nursing school)
Starbucks gift cards (my honey enables me!)
Splenda
Various pain remedies
Rosebud lip salve
Murad lip gloss
Dior lip gloss (A must have!)
Aveeno lotion


----------



## divadivine682

mrscook said:


> Coach Planner
> Bleeker Wallet
> Optic Signature Capacity
> Madison wristlet
> ipod wall charger adapter (I use mine all day so it dies fast!)
> ipod touch
> LG Chocolate phone
> Bluetooth wireless earpiece for phone
> Mirror
> stethoscope (in nursing school)
> Starbucks gift cards (my honey enables me!)
> Splenda
> Various pain remedies
> Rosebud lip salve
> Murad lip gloss
> Dior lip gloss (A must have!)
> Aveeno lotion


 
I am pretty sure I have the same exact Dior lipgloss! Actually, I have two! What color is that so I can be certain? If it is the same, I love it so much (hence having two of the same color! lol)


----------



## oscarcat729

^^^ WHOA PINK! I looove all the stuff you have! Esp. the stethoscope-- way to be stylish at work!


----------



## J. Fisk

mrscook said:


> Coach Planner
> Bleeker Wallet
> Optic Signature Capacity
> Madison wristlet
> ipod wall charger adapter (I use mine all day so it dies fast!)
> ipod touch
> LG Chocolate phone
> Bluetooth wireless earpiece for phone
> Mirror
> stethoscope (in nursing school)
> Starbucks gift cards (my honey enables me!)
> Splenda
> Various pain remedies
> Rosebud lip salve
> Murad lip gloss
> Dior lip gloss (A must have!)
> Aveeno lotion



I love your collection -- so much pink! Your stethoscope is awesome too!


----------



## NorthStar

Here is what's loaded up in the Large Black Sabrina:

Amanda Cosmetics Case in Grass (for anti-bacterial goo, lotions)
Purple Optic Sig Cosmetics Case (makeup stuff)
Legacy Stripe Capacity Wristlet (meds)
Madison Small Wallet in Berry
Madison Mini Skinny in Teal
BCBG Sunnies
Pack of Orbit Gum
Keys & Cell phone (not pictured)


----------



## OK Bag Lady

^^ Ohhh I see a legacy lip gloss charm on the front too.  I want that charm soooo badly.


----------



## athomephoto

OK, this is it so far, I'm hoping to get a cosmetic case during my next trip to the outlet...











My keys smothered in key fobs
Shimmery chapstick and lip gloss and nailclippers (I need a makeup bag!)
Matching french purse wallet and mini skinny
Case for my Blackberry Curve
Vera Bradley tissue holder
Glasses cloth
ID Badge for work
Aleve
Doublemint and orbit gum (hopefully the doublemint doesn't stink up my bag as much!)


----------



## mrscook

divadivine682 its #157 not sure the name though...I have like 6 of them.  I keep one @ work, one in the car, one in my bag, and a couple for back ups since they always seem to be out!  
oscarcat729 & J. Fisk: Thanks! I finally broke my pink coach streak yesterday with a great deal on a new metallic Bleeker tote.  Found a great deal and did a live reveal!


----------



## 1DaySoon

NorthStar said:


> Here is what's loaded up in the Large Black Sabrina:
> 
> Amanda Cosmetics Case in Grass (for anti-bacterial goo, lotions)
> Purple Optic Sig Cosmetics Case (makeup stuff)
> Legacy Stripe Capacity Wristlet (meds)
> Madison Small Wallet in Berry
> Madison Mini Skinny in Teal
> BCBG Sunnies
> Pack of Orbit Gum
> Keys & Cell phone (not pictured)


 

I love all of this color....makes me super excited about the Spring!!


----------



## roxys

i lovee your handbag!!


----------



## Tamy1119

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that Legacy Striped Capacity Wristlet.. I am KICKING myself for not buying one at the ******* CT Outlet last week.. they had 3... All gone now.... <sigh>....


----------



## clb1968

Tamy1119 said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE that Legacy Striped Capacity Wristlet.. I am KICKING myself for not buying one at the ******* CT Outlet last week.. they had 3... All gone now.... <sigh>....


 

I know , I want one too.


----------



## NorthStar

Tamy1119 said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE that Legacy Striped Capacity Wristlet.. I am KICKING myself for not buying one at the ******* CT Outlet last week.. they had 3... All gone now.... <sigh>....



Aww thanks guys...it is by far my favorite wristlet that I've ever had...goes with everything and it holds so much!  I'm sooooo glad that I convinced my mom to get these as bridesmaids gifts for my sister's wedding last August!  They looked great with the espresso colored dresses and magenta shoes.


----------



## prof ash

NorthStar said:


> Here is what's loaded up in the Large Black Sabrina:
> 
> Amanda Cosmetics Case in Grass (for anti-bacterial goo, lotions)
> Purple Optic Sig Cosmetics Case (makeup stuff)
> Legacy Stripe Capacity Wristlet (meds)
> Madison Small Wallet in Berry
> Madison Mini Skinny in Teal
> BCBG Sunnies
> Pack of Orbit Gum
> Keys & Cell phone (not pictured)


 

yuuuummyyyyy!!!! love it!!!!!!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

NorthStar said:


> Aww thanks guys...it is by far my favorite wristlet that I've ever had...goes with everything and it holds so much! I'm sooooo glad that I convinced my mom to get these as bridesmaids gifts for my sister's wedding last August! They looked great with the espresso colored dresses and magenta shoes.


 

You're a good sister for doing that.  I was in my sister's wedding in '07 and got a basket of B&BW in her favorite scent not mine.  I'm allergic to Sweet Pea!    Good thing they have a liberal exchange policy.  I got the exact same basket in Cucumber Melon.    I'd be happy to wear even the ugliest bridesmaid's dress for a Coach wristlet like that.


----------



## LAltiero85

NorthStar said:


> Here is what's loaded up in the Large Black Sabrina:
> 
> Amanda Cosmetics Case in Grass (for anti-bacterial goo, lotions)
> Purple Optic Sig Cosmetics Case (makeup stuff)
> Legacy Stripe Capacity Wristlet (meds)
> Madison Small Wallet in Berry
> Madison Mini Skinny in Teal
> BCBG Sunnies
> Pack of Orbit Gum
> Keys & Cell phone (not pictured)


 Beautiful, NorthStar!!!! All of your accessories are sooo yummy!!! And I absolutely LOVE Sabrina!


----------



## LAltiero85

athomephoto said:


> OK, this is it so far, I'm hoping to get a cosmetic case during my next trip to the outlet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My keys smothered in key fobs
> Shimmery chapstick and lip gloss and nailclippers (I need a makeup bag!)
> Matching french purse wallet and mini skinny
> Case for my Blackberry Curve
> Vera Bradley tissue holder
> Glasses cloth
> ID Badge for work
> Aleve
> Doublemint and orbit gum (hopefully the doublemint doesn't stink up my bag as much!)


 Beautiful bag!!! I love all of your accessories!!!! Carly will always be my favorite design from Coach!


----------



## Christine0100

OO this is fun! Having seen whats in others bags, mine seems so childish! I have so much candy and also a pair of random wooden chopsticks from a take out restaurant from last night too lol and a kidrobot donut keychain hahaha  





Gucci wallet from my trip to Hong Kong ... my first prized piece of designer
Moleskine planner with a random pen
Chopsticks and knapkin ... hahaha 
mmmm Moringa body buttah and blistex chapstick
lollipop, gum, Maynards berries, New Zealand mint from New Zealand
cleys avec random keychains I got from my trip to NZ w/ the mints  
ooo and a random necklace I made and didn't wear to dinner


----------



## BDP

Here's my brand spanking new 07 Legacy Shoulder Bag in Raisin:

















Legacy Lily Wallet in Black 41550
Handmade Med Pouch - bought on etsy, has adorable striped lining like the bag!
Eyeglasses and case
Business card holder with my cards to pass out
Orbit gum
Hand cream from www.winksandco.com
Handmade striped pouch for my iPod nano and earbuds
Passport
Chapstick
Glasses cleaner and microfiber cloth
Samsung U600 cell phone






In my med pouch, there is:


Peak Flow Meter
Spacing Chamber
Emergency Inhaler
Daily Inhaler
BC Pills
Epi-pen
Singulair






iPod pouch is made from the same striped lining that is inside my med pouch and holds iPod Nano 3gen in pink and earbuds (if I'm gone all day I also put the USB cable in there too)

Raisin holds a LOT! I can also fit my camcorder and digital camera in there with room to spare (had to take these pics with my cell phone to show the camera in the bag LOL):


----------



## OK Bag Lady

^^ Your bag is beautiful.  The meds pouch is really nice.


----------



## clb1968

Love the raisin. Cute pouches too. So many great things on Esty.


----------



## cutecoachgirl

BDP said:


> Here's my brand spanking new 07 Legacy Shoulder Bag in Raisin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy Lily Wallet in Black 41550
> Handmade Med Pouch - bought on etsy, has adorable striped lining like the bag!
> Eyeglasses and case
> Business card holder with my cards to pass out
> Orbit gum
> Hand cream from www.winksandco.com
> Handmade striped pouch for my iPod nano and earbuds
> Passport
> Chapstick
> Glasses cleaner and microfiber cloth
> Samsung U600 cell phone
> 
> 
> In my med pouch, there is:
> 
> 
> Peak Flow Meter
> Spacing Chamber
> Emergency Inhaler
> Daily Inhaler
> BC Pills
> Epi-pen
> Singulair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iPod pouch is made from the same striped lining that is inside my med pouch and holds iPod Nano 3gen in pink and earbuds (if I'm gone all day I also put the USB cable in there too)
> 
> Raisin holds a LOT! I can also fit my camcorder and digital camera in there with room to spare (had to take these pics with my cell phone to show the camera in the bag LOL):


 
Pink ipod nano 3rd gen twins!  Love your new legacy shoulder bag!


----------



## babyjean06

someone sure loves her pink!



mrscook said:


> Coach Planner
> Bleeker Wallet
> Optic Signature Capacity
> Madison wristlet
> ipod wall charger adapter (I use mine all day so it dies fast!)
> ipod touch
> LG Chocolate phone
> Bluetooth wireless earpiece for phone
> Mirror
> stethoscope (in nursing school)
> Starbucks gift cards (my honey enables me!)
> Splenda
> Various pain remedies
> Rosebud lip salve
> Murad lip gloss
> Dior lip gloss (A must have!)
> Aveeno lotion


----------



## OK Bag Lady

babyjean06 said:


> someone sure loves her pink!


 
LOL  On the color wheel, there's pink and all the rest.


----------



## clb1968

mrscook said:


> Coach Planner
> Bleeker Wallet
> Optic Signature Capacity
> Madison wristlet
> ipod wall charger adapter (I use mine all day so it dies fast!)
> ipod touch
> LG Chocolate phone
> Bluetooth wireless earpiece for phone
> Mirror
> stethoscope (in nursing school)
> Starbucks gift cards (my honey enables me!)
> Splenda
> Various pain remedies
> Rosebud lip salve
> Murad lip gloss
> Dior lip gloss (A must have!)
> Aveeno lotion


 

Mrs Cook, which purse are you carrying all this wonderful pink in ?

Come to think of it , I dont have very many pink accessories, I might have to look for me some.
I like that lux capacity , I am thinking about one in the purple lux.


----------



## mrscook

Yeah...my husband says he is going to stage a pink intervention.  He is quite happy that I just bought a Bleeker Metallic tote this weekend. 

I am currently carrying all this pink madness in my Orchid Large Zoe.  That is my favorite right now.  Soft smooshy leather with lots of room.  So many extra pockets and TWO large zipper compartments!  I love her!


----------



## DangerousJade

Dumped my purse today and decided to take a picture. I am on the Amanda-from-the-outlets band wagon, and they are just too pretty with the Madison linings. All these goodies are inside my black/brass Julianne.

Junk I carry:


Legacy Stripe Capacity Wristlet for cosmetics
Amanda Satin Cosmetic for girly needs, Tide pen, band-aids, pills, etc
Amanda Satin Mini Skinny for miscellaneous cards
Amanda Satin Coin Purse (clipped to inside D-ring) for jump drive and other small items
Black Madison Wristlet as a wallet
Keys on plum leather Coach fob
BlackJack II Phone
80gb iPod Classic in kimono case
Moleskine Planner Notebook
Invisalign braces case 
Oral Fixation Mints in Cinnamon
Leather rosette coin purse
Camera case
C.O. Bigelow lotion
C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Tint 
Victoria's Secret Mirror
Book (Peter Brook. Theatre history, theory, and criticism is my guilty fetish)
Misc (pens, tea bag, gloss)


----------



## OK Bag Lady

^^ Very nice.  I love all the colorful accessories.


----------



## kayyle

DangerousJade said:


> Dumped my purse today and decided to take a picture. I am on the Amanda-from-the-outlets band wagon, and they are just too pretty with the Madison linings. All these goodies are inside my black/brass Julianne.
> 
> Junk I carry:
> 
> 
> Legacy Stripe Capacity Wristlet for cosmetics
> Amanda Satin Cosmetic for girly needs, Tide pen, band-aids, pills, etc
> Amanda Satin Mini Skinny for miscellaneous cards
> Amanda Satin Coin Purse (clipped to inside D-ring) for jump drive and other small items
> Black Madison Wristlet as a wallet
> Keys on plum leather Coach fob
> BlackJack II Phone
> 80gb iPod Classic in kimono case
> Moleskine Planner Notebook
> Invisalign braces case
> Oral Fixation Mints in Cinnamon
> Leather rosette coin purse
> Camera case
> C.O. Bigelow lotion
> C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Tint
> Victoria's Secret Mirror
> Book (Peter Brook. Theatre history, theory, and criticism is my guilty fetish)
> Misc (pens, tea bag, gloss)



Omg! I'm LOVING these satin jewel-tone pouches!!! They go SOO well with eachother and match any bag!


----------



## DangerousJade

kayyle said:


> Omg! I'm LOVING these satin jewel-tone pouches!!! They go SOO well with eachother and match any bag!



Thank you! They are from the the Amanda line. They are at the outlets right now, and if you do a search, several people have them in many beautiful combinations. I think they are just great.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

clb1968 said:


> Love the raisin. Cute pouches too. So many great things on Esty.


 

What is Esty?


----------



## BDP

^^OMG!! www.etsy.com they offer handmade items, pretty much anything you can think of, it's the Indie Bonanzle!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Darn that ADHD!  I'm always missing things because of it.  I'm going to have to check out Esty now.  Thanks.


----------



## margaritaxmix

BDP said:


> ^^OMG!! www.etsy.com they offer handmade items, pretty much anything you can think of, it's the Indie Bonanzle!


I agree, Etsy is amazing. It's my first stop for any type of vintage-esque jewelry.


----------



## choozen1ne

my new bag 
contents of my makeup bag - yes I have a addiction to lip glass 






All the other stuff in my bag
patent skinny mini which carries extra hair clips , a spare neckalce ,a cloth to clean my glass and a couple $ in cash . the legacy skinny mini has my camera in it , A Nintendo DS , Ergo wallet and the wristler carries my IPOD - not pictured is my phone - the LG Shine


----------



## choozen1ne

I forgot to put the picture of the bag on thereush:


----------



## KaliDaisy

^^Wow, that is an amazing collection of lip gloss!  I love it   I also carry MAC Lipglass, one of my favorites.  But I only have one and you put me to shame!

For anyone who puts their makeup in a Coach makeup bag or in a wristlet...do you have any problems with makeup getting on the lining?  I'm afraid to use any of mine for makeup because I would be so upset if I ruined the lining.  Or maybe it's just me who has that problem   Any tips or tricks anyone can offer?


----------



## kayyle

I just couldn't resist doing this too 
Inside my Carly Slim is:
-My schedule/day planner
-Pen
-Hand sanitizer
-Nivea Lipbalm
-Annna Sui Rose compact mirror
-Dentyne Gum
-Dermalogica oil control lotion(perfect for those unexpected potential pimple blemishes)
-Glysomed Hand cream
-Black skinny for my head phones (so they don't get all tangled up  in my bag!)
-Juicy ziparound wallet
-My keys with Earth key fob
-My coupon holder wallet

lol I always think that I carry too much.. but looking at the contents like this.. it doesn't look like too much actually


----------



## OK Bag Lady

KaliDaisy said:


> ^^Wow, that is an amazing collection of lip gloss! I love it  I also carry MAC Lipglass, one of my favorites. But I only have one and you put me to shame!
> 
> For anyone who puts their makeup in a Coach makeup bag or in a wristlet...do you have any problems with makeup getting on the lining? I'm afraid to use any of mine for makeup because I would be so upset if I ruined the lining. Or maybe it's just me who has that problem  Any tips or tricks anyone can offer?


 
I use my Signature Stripe Capacity Wristlet as a makeup case.  I went to Target and found a cheapo ($1.00) makeup case that fit inside perfectly and it protects my wristlet - and I can still see the legacy stripes through the clear case.  I can't take credit for this idea since I picked it up from someone else here.


----------



## KaliDaisy

OK Bag Lady said:


> I use my Signature Stripe Capacity Wristlet as a makeup case. I went to Target and found a cheapo ($1.00) makeup case that fit inside perfectly and it protects my wristlet - and I can still see the legacy stripes through the clear case. I can't take credit for this idea since I picked it up from someone else here.


 
That's a great idea, thank you for passing it along!   I'll be checking Target on my lunch today to see if I can find a clear case.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

You're welcome - and one more thing - always keep a Tide To Go pen in it for your bags, linings, and of course, clothes.  You'll use it more than you think.


----------



## edanna

Some junk inside my new HS Dome Satchel:

- LV Agenda and makeup case, and large cles
- sunnies
-keys
- phone











Rose Pop cles goes in the front flap, you can see it poking out a bit:


----------



## OK Bag Lady

^^ Your bag holds more than it looks like it would.  Wow.


----------



## edanna

Thank you! The bag also has a back pocket, which is where my phone goes into. It gets a bit tight inside, so I slip it in the back pocket for convenience. I forgot to post the picture of the back pocket. Here it is:


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Very cute.  I'm going to have to take another look at her.  Is this color the dept exclusive?


----------



## kayyle

edanna said:


> Some junk inside my new HS Dome Satchel:
> 
> - LV Agenda and makeup case, and large cles
> - sunnies
> -keys
> - phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Pop cles goes in the front flap, you can see it poking out a bit:


 
Whoa, that definatel holds more than it looks.
The colour of the bag, your accessories.. omg I'm loving it!


----------



## edanna

OK Bag Lady said:


> Very cute.  I'm going to have to take another look at her.  Is this color the dept exclusive?



Thank you!  And yes, I think so. It's kind of weird that they have this color for all the other bags in the HS collection, but not the domed satchels. I could be absolutely wrong, though. I was surprised that they had this color at my local Macy's, since nowhere on the Coach site had this color.  
I'm not too familiar with dept exclusive colors, but it's probably safe to say that yes, it is. But do look at her, she's a great bag. All those extra pockets are sooo versatile too!



kayyle said:


> Whoa, that definatel holds more than it looks.
> The colour of the bag, your accessories.. omg I'm loving it!



Thank you so much kayyle!


----------



## LAltiero85

edanna said:


> Some junk inside my new HS Dome Satchel:
> 
> - LV Agenda and makeup case, and large cles
> - sunnies
> -keys
> - phone


 

I need to stop looking at your bag, I'll want one!! It's so adorable!!!! I LOOOOVE your LV accessories!!! And your sunnies are really cute too!


----------



## LAltiero85

edanna said:


> Thank you!  And yes, I think so. It's kind of weird that they have this color for all the other bags in the HS collection, but not the domed satchels. I could be absolutely wrong, though. I was surprised that they had this color at my local Macy's, since nowhere on the Coach site had this color.
> I'm not too familiar with dept exclusive colors, but it's probably safe to say that yes, it is. But do look at her, she's a great bag. All those extra pockets are sooo versatile too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much kayyle!


 

They have the small one on Coach.com...but they don't have the larger one on there.  They may have it through JAX, but I'm not sure.  Macy*s does get a lot of cool things that Coach doesn't usually sell in their boutiques or online, like the pleated Gallery totes.  Those were only for Macy*s I think.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Companies tend to do special things for stores if they have a special relationship with them.  For example, off topic, Estee Lauder's gwp is always more spectacular for Sak's Fifth Avenue than the other department stores because Sak's was the first store to carry Estee Lauder's products when she was starting out.  Originally she did a gwp with every purchase - in fact originated it - and when they began carrying her products it became twice a year.


----------



## edanna

Thank you so much LAltiero85! I think I might've found the larger Dome bag, is this the bigger one?

HS Domed Satchel (not small)


The bag is small but it can fit quite a lot of stuff! I was so surprised. I do recommend you get her, she's a wonderful bag. Don't let the size deceive you!


----------



## LAltiero85

edanna said:


> Thank you so much LAltiero85! I think I might've found the larger Dome bag, is this the bigger one?
> 
> HS Domed Satchel (not small)
> 
> 
> The bag is small but it can fit quite a lot of stuff! I was so surprised. I do recommend you get her, she's a wonderful bag. Don't let the size deceive you!


 Yep that's the one.   Wow, though, the smaller one can fit so much!


----------



## edanna

Yeah, it's great! ^ I'm so relieved that the small can fit my essentials. She's worth every penny!



OK Bag Lady said:


> Companies tend to do special things for stores if they have a special relationship with them.  For example, off topic, Estee Lauder's gwp is always more spectacular for Sak's Fifth Avenue than the other department stores because Sak's was the first store to carry Estee Lauder's products when she was starting out.  Originally she did a gwp with every purchase - in fact originated it - and when they began carrying her products it became twice a year.



Ah, I see. I've always wondered why there would be Macy's exclusives, but now I know. Thanks for the info. It makes every trip to Macy's worth going even more now.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

The Macy's Stores in Tulsa don't carry Coach products but our Dillard's do.  I suspect it's because when Macy's was still Foley's here the Coach representatives found out they were keeping Dooney and Coach in the same case on opposite sides.  Anytime you went in to look at Coach, the SA would try to push Dooney on you instead - because at that time everything Dooney was higher priced than Coach.  I heard the relationship with the store didn't end well.  Gee I wonder why?


----------



## coachadd1ct

Here's my LG Patent Zoe Chestnut.  In it I have the following:

-Wallet
-Zoe wristlet with advil, tweezers, carmex, band aids, etc.
-Legacy Kisslock Coin purse with misc. cards, postage stamps, etc.
-Wristlet w/ my ipod and headphones
-Teal Coin purse fob
-Kleenex
-Keys
-Gum, VS Lip Gloss, Lotion
-LG Dare

Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## mrose75

coachadd1ct said:


> Here's my LG Patent Zoe Chestnut. In it I have the following:
> 
> -Wallet
> -Zoe wristlet with advil, tweezers, carmex, band aids, etc.
> -Legacy Kisslock Coin purse with misc. cards, postage stamps, etc.
> -Wristlet w/ my ipod and headphones
> -Teal Coin purse fob
> -Kleenex
> -Keys
> -Gum, VS Lip Gloss, Lotion
> -LG Dare
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


 
Very pretty! But, ooohhh BMW keys...


----------



## newcoachlover

changed post to quote


----------



## newcoachlover

This bag is soooo cute, I was wondering why I didn't see it online. TFS!!!!!!



edanna said:


> Some junk inside my new HS Dome Satchel:
> 
> - LV Agenda and makeup case, and large cles
> - sunnies
> -keys
> - phone


----------



## enjel

Here's what's inside my Legacy Top Handle:
-- Heritage stripe wallet, wristlet & cosmetic bag
-- Planner
-- Pill box
-- MK card case
-- Pencil case
-- Sunglasses
-- iPod
-- Cellphone
-- Keys, gum, tissue & lip balm


----------



## J. Fisk

^^^Trident Tropical Twist is the best gum that I have ever had. And I have tried infinite amounts of gum.


----------



## frostedcouture

edanna said:


> Some junk inside my new HS Dome Satchel:
> 
> - LV Agenda and makeup case, and large cles
> - sunnies
> -keys
> - phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Pop cles goes in the front flap, you can see it poking out a bit:



omg i just love the colors of this bag.  your LV accesories are so cute


----------



## enjel

J. Fisk said:


> ^^^Trident Tropical Twist is the best gum that I have ever had. And I have tried infinite amounts of gum.



I know!  It's soo addicting, isn't it?


----------



## OK Bag Lady

enjel said:


> I know!  It's soo addicting, isn't it?


 
Does it contain aspartame?  I love gum but Super Bubble is about the only gum that doesn't have aspartame and that stuff gives me migraines.


----------



## J. Fisk

OK Bag Lady said:


> Does it contain aspartame?  I love gum but Super Bubble is about the only gum that doesn't have aspartame and that stuff gives me migraines.



It does contain aspartame.


----------



## coachadd1ct

mrose75 said:


> Very pretty! But, ooohhh BMW keys...


 
Thank you Mrose!!!  You're so sweet!!


----------



## d&blover84

coachadd1ct said:


> Here's my LG Patent Zoe Chestnut. In it I have the following:
> 
> -Wallet
> -Zoe wristlet with advil, tweezers, carmex, band aids, etc.
> -Legacy Kisslock Coin purse with misc. cards, postage stamps, etc.
> -Wristlet w/ my ipod and headphones
> -Teal Coin purse fob
> -Kleenex
> -Keys
> -Gum, VS Lip Gloss, Lotion
> -LG Dare
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


 



*who blinged your phone??? its sooo cute!!!*


----------



## edanna

enjel said:


>



Enjel, your bag is beautiful! The purple lining is absolutely breathtaking! I also love how your accessories brings out the color of the lining so beautifully too. It's absolutely gorgeous. 



newcoachlover said:


> This bag is soooo cute, I was wondering why I didn't see it online. TFS!!!!!!





frostedcouture said:


> omg i just love the colors of this bag.  your LV accesories are so cute



newcoachlover and frostedcouture, thanks so much!


----------



## clb1968

stay off the forum a couple of days and so many great things pop up.

Love the smaller Dom sachtel, the top handle, the Zoe and all the accessories.

I just got a Teal Amanda cosmetic case, I want some more in that set, love all the jewel colors.


----------



## enjel

edanna said:


> Enjel, your bag is beautiful! The purple lining is absolutely breathtaking! I also love how your accessories brings out the color of the lining so beautifully too. It's absolutely gorgeous.



Thanks edanna, it was completely unplanned. I was carrying the HS bag with all the matching accessories and when I decided to switch to a new purse, I was pleasantly surprised (and very pleased) that my accessories matched my new purse. 

Btw, I lve your dome satchel. I have been eyeing that one since it first showed up on the website. I think that may be my next purchase!


----------



## edanna

clb1968 said:


> stay off the forum a couple of days and so many great things pop up.
> 
> Love the smaller Dom sachtel, the top handle, the Zoe and all the accessories.
> 
> I just got a Teal Amanda cosmetic case, I want some more in that set, love all the jewel colors.



I agree with you on the Amanda items, aren't  those colors so droolworthy? I want them all too. I'm dying for a blue, I'm such a sucker for that color!



enjel said:


> Thanks edanna, it was completely unplanned. I was carrying the HS bag with all the matching accessories and when I decided to switch to a new purse, I was pleasantly surprised (and very pleased) that my accessories matched my new purse.
> 
> Btw, I lve your dome satchel. I have been eyeing that one since it first showed up on the website. I think that may be my next purchase!



No problem, it's a beautiful combination! I think I'm in love with your bag now, I can't stop staring at that lining. I might get my hands on it someday. Looks like a great bag for school. Gosh, it's beautiful for words.

And thank you so much! I've used for a few days already, and she's been amazing! I would recommend you check her out.


----------



## edanna

edanna said:


> Some junk inside my new HS Dome Satchel:
> 
> - LV Agenda and makeup case, and large cles
> - sunnies
> -keys
> - phone



Just a small update on this bag:

A small book (6.6 x 4.1 x 1.3) will also fit inside this bag along with the other items shown, too! Unfortunately, for me, items like my phone and keys that are usually tucked inside the back pocket,  will have to be removed. There will be little room left inside of the bag, though. Good enough for the phone and keys, at least.

Just an FYI if anyone cares. It will get a bit tight especially when digging your hand inside. But if anyone wants to know if a small book can fit in here, it can. Obviously.

I'm just going to show the items that go into the main compartment of the bag, like so:

- LV Makeup Case + Agenda
- Small Book






And the inside...





If you push whatever item's inside the main compartment to the right (or left) just a little, there will be a teeny bit space on the side there, you can easily toss the keys or phone inside.

HTH! 

kthxbai.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Bag I had been using that I just switched out of...


----------



## OK Bag Lady

^^ Love all the matching accessories.  I was just looking at my rose ergo satchel and thinking how good that pink hangtag would look on your bag.  I love pink and gray together.


----------



## mrscook

bunnymasseuse said:


> Bag I had been using that I just switched out of...



I was really hoping for a cute gray bunny to be pulled out of the bag as well!


----------



## coachmommyofmin

^^ question- what do you use your "fruit slice" wristlet for? i just bought one in "lemon slice" and I m not sure what to do with it (besides collecting of course)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

coachmommyofmin said:


> ^^ question- what do you use your "fruit slice" wristlet for? i just bought one in "lemon slice" and I m not sure what to do with it (besides collecting of course)


Unfort, I got her at FP (I found the receipt for her recently!) and when I did, I've been using her non-stop for all my coins and some smaller bills rolled up in it.  It is in NO WAY clean or nice looking, very rugged, very used, but it's great, and by attaching it to the key ring inside I always know the easy way to find it by following the chain down into the purse.  She's patent as opposed to suede, so I guess that helps some, but the leather that started out white is not quite so now.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

bunnymasseuse said:


> Unfort, I got her at FP (I found the receipt for her recently!) and when I did, I've been using her non-stop for all my coins and some smaller bills rolled up in it. It is in NO WAY clean or nice looking, very rugged, very used, but it's great, and by attaching it to the key ring inside I always know the easy way to find it by following the chain down into the purse. She's patent as opposed to suede, so I guess that helps some, but the leather that started out white is not quite so now.


 
I drool over this coin purse so much.  She's gorgeous - dirty or not


----------



## redgirl3

Your bag looks so soft and buttery! Love the accessories too. Is that the legacy lip gloss fob? I've been eyeing it and hope it hits my outlet soon!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

redgirl3 said:


> Your bag looks so soft and buttery! Love the accessories too. Is that the legacy lip gloss fob? I've been eyeing it and hope it hits my outlet soon!


Yep, that's the lipgloss!  I have yet to use the gloss  but i just like the enamel outside!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Here's the bag i was using a few days before having to unpack and put into my Ivory Thompson   I'll be using her again when I get home!


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^^That is one GORGEOUS bag!!!!! I love your legacy wallet too!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

THanks!  Then I got the idea to lengthen her strap...













I used the chains from my bleecker luggage tag fobs, and when I'm done I'll return the fob pieces and such!


----------



## LAltiero85

^^That's an awesome idea!


----------



## btobias

It sure does hold alot of stuff! The bag looks small though???? 
Love your idea to lengthen the strap.


----------



## Indigowaters

*Bunnymasseuse* - Love how you decorated your bag!


----------



## colabear1

*Bunnymasseuse*- your purse is like a clown car...holds so much stuff!


----------



## KaliDaisy

Wow, I can't believe how much some of these purses can hold!!  Awesome! 

This is one of my favorite threads...thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

btobias said:


> It sure does hold alot of stuff! The bag looks small though????
> Love your idea to lengthen the strap.


Small? Yes. Stuffed? NO comment, LIKE A BURRITO BABY


----------



## bunnymasseuse

colabear1 said:


> *Bunnymasseuse*- your purse is like a clown car...holds so much stuff!


ROTFLMAO, I think BH just thought I lost it, I had to tell him what you said


----------



## choozen1ne

everytime I see what in one of tour bags I am shocked and amazed all the nice stuff you can fit in there !


----------



## OK Bag Lady

bunnymasseuse said:


> THanks! Then I got the idea to lengthen her strap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the chains from my bleecker luggage tag fobs, and when I'm done I'll return the fob pieces and such!


 

Which bag is this?  I love the color.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

OK Bag Lady said:


> Which bag is this?  I love the color.


Barrett!


----------



## missaudrie

It was a nice warm sunny  day in San Diego so I decided to take out miss francine...


----------



## cocolee1976

Loving my black/silver sabrina!


----------



## TenYearsGone

cocolee1976 said:


> Loving my black/silver sabrina!



What is the little round thing exactly? I saw it on the Japan website but I can't read Japanese!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

bunnymasseuse said:


> Barrett!


 
She's gorgeous!  I love the coin purse on it, very functional yet retro.


----------



## Indigowaters

Nice bag! And I love those sandals. 


missaudrie said:


> It was a nice warm sunny  day in San Diego so I decided to take out miss francine...


----------



## mrose75

Here's what's inside of Sabrina today....My Blackberry's missing because its taking the picture.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

^^  Love that cherry Sabrina!  We have the same lurex wristlet.


----------



## cocolee1976

TenYearsGone said:


> What is the little round thing exactly? I saw it on the Japan website but I can't read Japanese!



It's HS round coin purse #41650. There are new colors available this month #42377. I just ordered all 3 colors through JAX ! 

s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/42377_bmjmj_a0_front?$main$


----------



## TenYearsGone

cocolee1976 said:


> It's HS round coin purse #41650. There are new colors available this month #42377. I just ordered all 3 colors through JAX !
> 
> s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/42377_bmjmj_a0_front?$main$



Do you actually use it for your change? And is it sufficient? I don't want to put change in the zipper of my small Madison wallet.


----------



## xstarburst

Im still saving up for the Leah tote, sad but true T__T I'm suppose to be receiving the money i over paid for my tuition soon..

I gave up on trying to tie a bow with my maddison














my apologies for humongous pictures


----------



## cocolee1976

TenYearsGone said:


> Do you actually use it for your change? And is it sufficient? I don't want to put change in the zipper of my small Madison wallet.



I don't put change in it though, I used it for my shuffle. The coin purse is actually pretty big and roomy, you can put coin and some other small goodies in it. I took couple pictures just FYI


----------



## Latiffia

That is such a cute idea! Fits perfectly, love it!


----------



## btobias

I was just thinking of what I can put my earbuds in, and that is perfect!!
I have been wanting one of those too. Just one more reason to get one!


----------



## KaliDaisy

cocolee1976 said:


> It's HS round coin purse #41650. There are new colors available this month #42377. I just ordered all 3 colors through JAX !
> 
> s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/42377_bmjmj_a0_front?$main$



Do you mind if I ask how much these are each? TIA!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

cocolee1976 said:


> I don't put change in it though, I used it for my shuffle. The coin purse is actually pretty big and roomy, you can put coin and some other small goodies in it. I took couple pictures just FYI



Cute purse for iPod shuffle...love it!


----------



## Katwoman1973

Thats a great idea never would have thought of that.. Now I need one of those also!


----------



## fieldsinspring

*I love how colorful everything is, so fun, and yummy!*  



mrose75 said:


> Here's what's inside of Sabrina today....My Blackberry's missing because its taking the picture.


----------



## nutz4purses

bunnymasseuse said:


> Here's the bag i was using a few days before having to unpack and put into my Ivory Thompson  I'll be using her again when I get home!


 

OMG, I did not realize that this bag was so pretty..... GREAT now I want one. BTW... I like your kitty pouch, its so cute!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

nutz4purses said:


> OMG, I did not realize that this bag was so pretty..... GREAT now I want one. BTW... I like your kitty pouch, its so cute!


Thanks, I had tracked down where to get most of it or things like it, but since I can't read the language of the websites, makes it difficult!
If you do a search for "kiro cat" or something like that on the singapore portion of da BAY I've found a few matching pieces, but they make and have made a LOT of them, not just the ones I have or that you see for auction sale.


----------



## cocolee1976

KaliDaisy said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much these are each? TIA!



Hi KaliDaisy, 
It's $48+tax. I think it comes in 4 colors this month (pink stripe/white, pink stripe/pink, blue stripe/white, and brown stripe/khaki). I ordered directly through JAX (Thanks to admat97 's tip! )
SAs at coach store are normally not aware of this item and are not willing to order for me for some reason.


----------



## KaliDaisy

^^Thank you so much for the info!!  They are so cute and I think I just have to have one.


----------



## cartoonsky

cocolee1976 said:


> I don't put change in it though, I used it for my shuffle. The coin purse is actually pretty big and roomy, you can put coin and some other small goodies in it. I took couple pictures just FYI


 

love ur idea for the coin purse


----------



## codiepop

I love seeing what's in everyone's bag so I thought I'd share what's in my legacy satchel...

- Amanda cosmetic case for lip stuff, bandaids, mirror, comb, hairpins/elastics, tide pen, eyedrops, cloth cleaner for glasses... 
- Madison mini skinny for coins
- Lurex wristlet for receipts and coupons
- Legacy french purse
- Avon breast cancer coin purse for tech stuff
- Leather card holder (no brand) for reward/point/membership cards, business cards, etc.
- Keys, cellphone, ipod nano, pen
- Hand sanitizer, kleenex, gum
- Solid coach perfume


----------



## monokuro

My Lindsay shopper!!









I can fit so much stuff in there.. but it gets heavy really quick since it's an all leather bag!


----------



## clb1968

I need to take a pic of mine, I have not done one in awhile.
I will tomorrow, if I took everything out of my purse right now and started taking pictures, my husband would think I was crazy

Of course earlier tonight he was taken pictures of his dead animal collection.


----------



## KaliDaisy

bunnymasseuse said:


> Here's the bag i was using a few days before having to unpack and put into my Ivory Thompson   I'll be using her again when I get home!



bunnymasseuse - which Coach purse is this?

Thanks!


----------



## LAltiero85

monokuro said:


> My Lindsay shopper!!
> r.wish-ful.net/x/whatsinsidemailindsayhampz2.jpg
> r.wish-ful.net/x/whatsinsidemailindsayhampz.jpg
> 
> I can fit so much stuff in there.. but it gets heavy really quick since it's an all leather bag!


SHe's gorgeous!


----------



## octoberschilde

My Juniper Legacy Shoulder Bag


----------



## mrose75

KaliDaisy said:


> bunnymasseuse - which Coach purse is this?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Not Bunny but I know the answer.  That beautiful bag is a Barret in Cranberry. And I was dumb enough to pass one up at the outlet. I cry a little everytime I see her beautiful pics of it.


----------



## KaliDaisy

Aww, I'm so sorry mrose!!  But thank you for the information!


----------



## psxgurl

Here's my simple yet roomy work tote: Signature stripe in gunmetal/black





So not much, but it has my necessary items 

I  those capacity wristlets, because if I stop by the store after work I just put a few items to shop with and leave the rest behind!


----------



## missaudrie

psxgurl said:


> Here's my simple yet roomy work tote: Signature stripe in gunmetal/black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So not much, but it has my necessary items
> 
> I  those capacity wristlets, because if I stop by the store after work I just put a few items to shop with and leave the rest behind!


 love your bag &wallet!


----------



## PonyGirl

Finally, my post!


----------



## d&blover84

PonyGirl said:


> Finally, my post!


 



*that's a hot sabrina....cherry?*


----------



## Tamy1119

My Small/Medium Black and Silver Sabrina







What I carry inside...






Purple Lurex Capacity Wristlet 
Purple Suede Wristlet
Purple Lurex Mini
Purple Lurex Wristlet
Pain Meds
Brush
Not pictured: Keys and Phone

Inside the Capacity Wristlet (which I use instead of a wallet) is my ID, work ID, credit cards, etc and my Madison Leather Wristlet in Berry which has my money inside...






Inside the suede purple wristlet, is my makeup needs... I don't wear much makeup, so there is not much in there... LOL.. oh and bandaids too... LOL...







Inside the Lurex Mini is my some of my meds (in case I need them or forget to take them in the morning, they are in a flowered pill box... and my eyeglasses repair stuff... and tweezers.. and a lip gloss....






and lastly, inside the other Lurex wristlet is some pics of my cats, hubby... friends... family...


----------



## iheartdooney

Small Cherry Sabrina. 







What I carry. I'm searching for a Coach cosmetics case. Hopefully I'll get one soon.






With my stuff inside.


----------



## arsweb

Large Black Leather Carly, I swear, this bag is more of a bottomless pit than other bags that I know are larger!


----------



## btobias

I havent posted here in a long while, so thought I would share.
I LOVE this bag! Holds a ton and its still lightweight!


----------



## Melys28

arsweb said:


> Large Black Leather Carly, I swear, this bag is more of a bottomless pit than other bags that I know are larger!


I like all your little accessories for inside your pretty Carly! Where did you your get your floral journal(if that's what it is)?!?! I am loving the colors!!


----------



## jo1682

This bag is really roomy but because of the buckle on the flap really top heavy too

The mini skinny has id, debit card, etc.  The wristlet has cash and change.  DH and I are allergic to bee stings so I carry an epi-pen.


----------



## Black_Diva84

Here are all my goodies!!!


----------



## missaudrie

Black_Diva84 said:


> Here are all my goodies!!!


 pretty bag &wristlet!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

I haven't posted here yet.. ever (I think! LOL).. here's my Small Pink Sabrina










contents:
pack of baby wipes
pair of shirt and pants for my DS
Coach Whiskey Legacy Wristlet where I keep my receipts
Hello Kitty pouch (contains my lipstick, lipgloss, chapstick, neosporin, neosporin, antibacterial lotion, etc)
Hello Kitty card holder
cellphone
Chanel Sunnies
Hello Kitty eyeglass case
Hello Kitty Sunnies (my DD's)
Keys

here's my DS with my Pink Sabrina (the wipeys and baby clothes are his anyways, LOL)


----------



## missaudrie

twochubbycheeks said:


> *Hello Kitty pouch* (contains my lipstick, lipgloss, chapstick, neosporin, neosporin, antibacterial lotion, etc)


OMG i LOVE the hello kitty pouch! i must know...where did you get it!?


----------



## clb1968

twochubbycheeks said:


> I haven't posted here yet.. ever (I think! LOL).. here's my Small Pink Sabrina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> contents:
> pack of baby wipes
> pair of shirt and pants for my DS
> Coach Whiskey Legacy Wristlet where I keep my receipts
> Hello Kitty pouch (contains my lipstick, lipgloss, chapstick, neosporin, neosporin, antibacterial lotion, etc)
> Hello Kitty card holder
> cellphone
> Chanel Sunnies
> Hello Kitty eyeglass case
> Hello Kitty Sunnies (my DD's)
> Keys
> 
> here's my DS with my Pink Sabrina (the wipeys and baby clothes are his anyways, LOL)


 

Lovely pink Sabrina.


You know that if he sees this picture when he is older he is going to go ,
Mommmmm, why did you take my picture with a PINK purse,


----------



## twochubbycheeks

missaudrie said:


> OMG i LOVE the hello kitty pouch! i must know...where did you get it!?


 
I bought most of the Hello Kitty stuff in the pic (except for the card case and my DD's Sunnies) at the Narita Int'l Airport here in Japan.

The packaging said "For Sale only in Japan".. so I guess it is a Japan exclusive item.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

clb1968 said:


> Lovely pink Sabrina.
> 
> 
> You know that if he sees this picture when he is older he is going to go ,
> Mommmmm, why did you take my picture with a PINK purse,


 

LOL.. I know. huh?!  I have quite a few pics of him with my other bags too.. so yeah.. he's gonna know that he's my model for my bags.  It's kinda easier to take pics of him with my bags than my DD.  coz my DD, since she's a lil older now.. doesn't want to stay still. ush:


----------



## clb1968

twochubbycheeks said:


> LOL.. I know. huh?! I have quite a few pics of him with my other bags too.. so yeah.. he's gonna know that he's my model for my bags. It's kinda easier to take pics of him with my bags than my DD. coz my DD, since she's a lil older now.. doesn't want to stay still. ush:


 

My daughter is 8, she will model my bags for me and even got her own Coach purse and in ital charm for Christmas .


----------



## Black_Diva84

missaudrie said:


> pretty bag &wristlet!


 
Thank you they are my new babies


----------



## clb1968

Ok, I took a pic, I am carrying my Pond Patent Ergo tote
in it I have
my wallet, Soho I think, had it for awhile and cant remember
lurex purple mini with my mp3 and earbuds
lurex purple capacity - in this, I have my blood glucose meter and stuff to treat low blood sugars.
blue/teal Madison cosmetic case
striped pencil case
3x5 blue leather planner
keys, phone, contact case
weight watchers point calculator
Coach sunnies






so do you think all of that will fit the smaller Sabrina or do I need to look for a large


----------



## terrileluv

Black_Diva84 said:


> Here are all my goodies!!!


 
Love your bag and goodies!! This pic just made me buy the purple lurex makeup bag. It looks so great with all your stuff in it!! Thanks for convincing me! LOL


----------



## octoberschilde

twochubbycheeks said:


> contents:
> pack of baby wipes
> pair of shirt and pants for my DS
> Coach Whiskey Legacy Wristlet where I keep my receipts
> Hello Kitty pouch (contains my lipstick, lipgloss, chapstick, neosporin, neosporin, antibacterial lotion, etc)
> Hello Kitty card holder
> cellphone
> Chanel Sunnies
> Hello Kitty eyeglass case
> Hello Kitty Sunnies (my DD's)
> Keys
> 
> here's my DS with my Pink Sabrina (the wipeys and baby clothes are his anyways, LOL)


 
I have that same Hello Kitty card holder!


----------



## T-Girl

I haven't posted here yet but I love using my Bonus With Purchase floral Clinique makeup case in my Coach bags.  I haven't really used my wristlets (or capacity wristlet) because they're too small.  My makeup case contains lipgloss, Burt's Bees hand cream, bottle of 3M liquid bandage, nail clippers (for hangnails), lanacaine, cloth for wiping glasses, Bic pen, Pur Minerals foundation & brush, Tic Tac Bold! fruit, Murine Clear Eye drops, mirror, hair pick, ibuprofen & Cold FX capsules, and plastic toothpick.





I put my daytimer, iPod, wallet/mini skinny, a nice hardcover thriller novel, umbrella (if it rains and in this picture, it did), gloves, recycleable shopping bag, and bus pass.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

clb1968 said:


> Ok, I took a pic, I am carrying my Pond Patent Ergo tote
> in it I have
> my wallet, Soho I think, had it for awhile and cant remember
> lurex purple mini with my mp3 and earbuds
> lurex purple capacity - in this, I have my blood glucose meter and stuff to treat low blood sugars.
> blue/teal Madison cosmetic case
> striped pencil case
> 3x5 blue leather planner
> keys, phone, contact case
> weight watchers point calculator
> Coach sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so do you think all of that will fit the smaller Sabrina or do I need to look for a large


 Beautiful stuff! I don't about the Sabrina, I think it's a close call.  I think all this *may* fit into a small sabrina but I think it would be tight. I would say the large.


----------



## clb1968

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Beautiful stuff! I don't about the Sabrina, I think it's a close call. I think all this *may* fit into a small sabrina but I think it would be tight. I would say the large.


 
I took it all to the mall today and tried it all out. Everything fit. That is usually the most I carry, so I think it would be a good size for me.
I put my things in a large and it is just to big.
I am considering getting a Julienne, it is a little bigger than the small but not as much as the large so I have to decide what I want.


----------



## Coach12

clb1968 said:


> Ok, I took a pic, I am carrying my Pond Patent Ergo tote
> in it I have
> my wallet, Soho I think, had it for awhile and cant remember
> lurex purple mini with my mp3 and earbuds
> lurex purple capacity - in this, I have my blood glucose meter and stuff to treat low blood sugars.
> blue/teal Madison cosmetic case
> striped pencil case
> 3x5 blue leather planner
> keys, phone, contact case
> weight watchers point calculator
> Coach sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so do you think all of that will fit the smaller Sabrina or do I need to look for a large


 
Wow that fits alot!


----------



## arsweb

Melys28 said:


> I like all your little accessories for inside your pretty Carly! Where did you your get your floral journal(if that's what it is)?!?! I am loving the colors!!



Thanks! The floral journal is actually a Vera Bradley "paperback cover" (in Mod Floral Pink). I use it to keep receipts, photos, loose papers and my food diary since it has nice deep pockets that don't allow stuff to fall out. It would cover a small book or journal as well. There are a couple of colors on clearance right now on the VB website for only $5.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

clb1968 said:


> My daughter is 8, she will model my bags for me and even got her own Coach purse and in ital charm for Christmas .


 

my DD sometimes has her moments. LOL
I don't buy her Coach or any other designer brand name bags.. only Hello Kitty bags. LOL


----------



## twochubbycheeks

octoberschilde said:


> I have that same Hello Kitty card holder!


 
awesome!!!
isn't it too cute?!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

here's my White Mandy that I'm using today:





same stuff.. just added a couple more.. Hello Kitty coin purse and Hello Kitty pouch


----------



## TallyCoachMom

Tons if stuff crammed into my Leather Ergo - I need a smaller wallet!!


----------



## d&blover84

twochubbycheeks said:


> here's my White Mandy that I'm using today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same stuff.. just added a couple more.. Hello Kitty coin purse and Hello Kitty pouch


 



*this bag is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!  looks very christmasy too with those red accessories.*


----------



## photogurl

TallyCoachMom said:


> Tons if stuff crammed into my Leather Ergo - I need a smaller wallet!!



i love all ur stuff. especially the ice breakers! those are my favorite and super hard to find


----------



## TallyCoachMom

photogurl said:


> i love all ur stuff. especially the ice breakers! those are my favorite and super hard to find



Thanks!!  I can only find them @ CVS!


----------



## coachadd1ct

TallyCoachMom said:


> Tons if stuff crammed into my Leather Ergo - I need a smaller wallet!!



Wow TallyCoachMom!!  You can fit a lot in that tote.  Is it the large or medium size?  Also, I love those compacts with the adorable girl characters!!! What are they if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## TallyCoachMom

coachadd1ct said:


> Wow TallyCoachMom!!  You can fit a lot in that tote.  Is it the large or medium size?  Also, I love those compacts with the adorable girl characters!!! What are they if you don't mind me asking??



It's a medium.  Those are a business card case and a vitamin case from ClassicHardware.com.  They feature the art of Caia Koopman - http://www.caiadesign.com/index.htm - whose also the artist that painted my avatar picture.  I just LOVE her work!!  The vitamin case came with plastic inset with divided pockets - I pulled that out because I bought it to keep my ear buds in.  Like this...


----------



## oopsididitagain

TallyCoachMom, thanks for sharing your gorgeous things that you carry in your purse, I ordered two of the adorable girl character boxes.  I can't wait to get them!!!


----------



## TallyCoachMom

quote=oopsididitagain;9744765]TallyCoachMom, thanks for sharing your gorgeous things that you carry in your purse, I ordered two of the adorable girl character boxes.  I can't wait to get them!!![/quote]


You are very welcome!  Are you going to post pics when they arrive??


----------



## coachadd1ct

TallyCoachMom said:


> It's a medium.  Those are a business card case and a vitamin case from ClassicHardware.com.  They feature the art of Caia Koopman - http://www.caiadesign.com/index.htm - whose also the artist that painted my avatar picture.  I just LOVE her work!!  The vitamin case came with plastic inset with divided pockets - I pulled that out because I bought it to keep my ear buds in.  Like this...



Thank you sooo much for taking pics and showing more!!  I'll be going and checking out the website now!!!  Awesome!!!  Thanks again!!


----------



## Melys28

*TallyCoachMom I really like those cases and your legacy wristlet is soo cute! I am ordering the same card case as you "lotus" I love these thanks for sharing!!
*


----------



## divadivine682

Tallycoachmom, i have the same cosmetics case, magenta mini skinny and legacy strip wristlet! It was like looking in my own bag! We have the same taste......


----------



## TallyCoachMom

divadivine682 said:


> Tallycoachmom, i have the same cosmetics case, magenta mini skinny and legacy strip wristlet! It was like looking in my own bag! We have the same taste......



In More ways than 1!!


----------



## TallyCoachMom

Melys28 said:


> *TallyCoachMom I really like those cases and your legacy wristlet is soo cute! I am ordering the same card case as you "lotus" I love these thanks for sharing!!
> *



No problem!!  Happy to help!


----------



## TallyCoachMom

oopsididitagain said:


> TallyCoachMom, thanks for sharing your gorgeous things that you carry in your purse, I ordered two of the adorable girl character boxes.  I can't wait to get them!!!




You are very welcome!  Are you going to post pics when they arrive??


----------



## edanna

Madison Small Shoulder bag in Cherry(?) with my usual stuff. I swapped my LV Cosmetic Case with a Coach wristlet since the former doesn't fit (well it does, but it bulges out the bag too much it looked ugly ush. 

The bag seems to fit everything else except my sunglasses. Which is fine.

And like the Dome Satchel, my LV Key/Coin pouch goes in the front zipper. I wish the zipper wasn't so hard to open though. I hope it softens up with time.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

^^ Try rubbing a small bday candle over the zipper and see if that doesn't help it unzip better.


----------



## oopsididitagain

TallyCoachMom said:


> You are very welcome!  Are you going to post pics when they arrive??


Yes!  I sure will.  They are in the mail and I can't wait!  I'll post here what's in my bag when they do come.


----------



## TallyCoachMom

oopsididitagain said:


> Yes!  I sure will.  They are in the mail and I can't wait!  I'll post here what's in my bag when they do come.



Woo Hoo!!  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## jess922

This is my first post on this forum. You ladies make me greeeeeen with envy. I'm trying to talk DH into buying the black/silver leather Sabrina for me. (Which I'm utterly in love with) Thanks for all the great pics & ideas and letting me be a voyeur. I will do the same soon enough.


----------



## arsweb

I carried a capacity wristlet today for errands and a dog walking trip.











Madison Small Wallet
Mirror Compact
Eye Drops
Kleenex
Tea Bags
Lip Balm
Brush
Dental Floss
Shakespeare Pill Box
Nail Clippers

I normally keep a capacity wristlet preloaded with essentials in my bags so I can leave the bag behind if needed and just throw in my wallet and go. I love that they fit so much! The Hamptons line version is my favorite!


----------



## divadivine682

arsweb said:


> I carried a capacity wristlet today for errands and a dog walking trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madison Small Wallet
> Mirror Compact
> Eye Drops
> Kleenex
> Tea Bags
> Lip Balm
> Brush
> Dental Floss
> Shakespeare Pill Box
> Nail Clippers
> 
> I normally keep a capacity wristlet preloaded with essentials in my bags so I can leave the bag behind if needed and just throw in my wallet and go. I love that they fit so much! The Hamptons line version is my favorite!


 

WOW! You fit all that in there?!  I've been wanting a capacity wristlet to put in my diaper bag so when Im lugging that around I wont have to bring another bag for myself. i think you totally made my mind up!!! Such a pretty color, too.


----------



## Blondebaby49

arsweb said:


> I carried a capacity wristlet today for errands and a dog walking trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madison Small Wallet
> Mirror Compact
> Eye Drops
> Kleenex
> Tea Bags
> Lip Balm
> Brush
> Dental Floss
> Shakespeare Pill Box
> Nail Clippers
> 
> I normally keep a capacity wristlet preloaded with essentials in my bags so I can leave the bag behind if needed and just throw in my wallet and go. I love that they fit so much! The Hamptons line version is my favorite!


 

I love the color!! by the way, I'm pretty sure I have the same pillow that's in the background!


----------



## mrose75

arsweb said:


> I carried a capacity wristlet today for errands and a dog walking trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madison Small Wallet
> Mirror Compact
> Eye Drops
> Kleenex
> Tea Bags
> Lip Balm
> Brush
> Dental Floss
> Shakespeare Pill Box
> Nail Clippers
> 
> I normally keep a capacity wristlet preloaded with essentials in my bags so I can leave the bag behind if needed and just throw in my wallet and go. I love that they fit so much! The Hamptons line version is my favorite!


 
WOW!! I totally need to get myself a capacity wristlet now. I had no idea you could fit all that in one!


----------



## Superlativity

arsweb said:


> I carried a capacity wristlet today for errands and a dog walking trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madison Small Wallet
> Mirror Compact
> Eye Drops
> Kleenex
> Tea Bags
> Lip Balm
> Brush
> Dental Floss
> Shakespeare Pill Box
> Nail Clippers
> 
> I normally keep a capacity wristlet preloaded with essentials in my bags so I can leave the bag behind if needed and just throw in my wallet and go. I love that they fit so much! The Hamptons line version is my favorite!


 
Pink is my absolute favorite color, and I love the Op Art! My checkbook wallet, signature picture frame keyfob and my signature cd book are all pink! I'll post pictures shortly.


----------



## arsweb

mrose75 said:


> WOW!! I totally need to get myself a capacity wristlet now. I had no idea you could fit all that in one!



And the crazy thing is, there was even a little more room left over for maybe a mini skinny or small coin purse!


----------



## margaritaxmix

arsweb said:


> I carried a capacity wristlet today for errands and a dog walking trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madison Small Wallet
> Mirror Compact
> Eye Drops
> Kleenex
> Tea Bags
> Lip Balm
> Brush
> Dental Floss
> Shakespeare Pill Box
> Nail Clippers
> 
> I normally keep a capacity wristlet preloaded with essentials in my bags so I can leave the bag behind if needed and just throw in my wallet and go. I love that they fit so much! The Hamptons line version is my favorite!



Can't believe it fits ALL that! May have to get one now 
Gorgeous color.


----------



## BagNewbie81

Here's my stuff in my first ever Coach, my amazing Peyton:






Here she is!






Here's everything in the back pocket (including in the zippered pocket IN the back pocket


8x11 folder with various dissertation work inside
halls cough drops
moleskine notebook (my journal)
Aleve
power cord for my laptop
hand lotion
staples
usually my umbrella, but I used it today so it's wet
(in the zipper pocket: two maybeline lipglosses, sephora complete lip balm, 3 lipsticks, clinique compact, proactiv oil blotters)
 










In the front pocket:


cellphone
wallet
sunglasses
palm (in the pink case)
gum (sweet mint, the best!)
keys
checkbook
bare minerals compact
tissue (usually in the wristlet)
Amanda Satin Capacity Wristlet in Grass











In the wristlet:


Flashdrive
Creative Zen player
earbuds
Burt's Bees
a lipstick
a lipgloss
mirrored compact
philosophy amazing grace lotion
philosophy pure grace perfume
visine
That's it!  She (and the wristlet) can fit much more than I have in her!


----------



## mrose75

BagNewbie81 said:


> Here's my stuff in my first ever Coach, my amazing Peyton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's everything in the back pocket (including in the zippered pocket IN the back pocket
> 
> 
> 8x11 folder with various dissertation work inside
> halls cough drops
> moleskine notebook (my journal)
> Aleve
> power cord for my laptop
> hand lotion
> staples
> usually my umbrella, but I used it today so it's wet
> (in the zipper pocket: two maybeline lipglosses, sephora complete lip balm, 3 lipsticks, clinique compact, proactiv oil blotters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the front pocket:
> 
> 
> cellphone
> wallet
> sunglasses
> palm (in the pink case)
> gum (sweet mint, the best!)
> keys
> checkbook
> bare minerals compact
> tissue (usually in the wristlet)
> Amanda Satin Capacity Wristlet in Grass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the wristlet:
> 
> 
> Flashdrive
> Creative Zen player
> earbuds
> Burt's Bees
> a lipstick
> a lipgloss
> mirrored compact
> philosophy amazing grace lotion
> philosophy pure grace perfume
> visine
> That's it! She (and the wristlet) can fit much more than I have in her!


 
Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

arsweb said:


> I carried a capacity wristlet today for errands and a dog walking trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madison Small Wallet
> Mirror Compact
> Eye Drops
> Kleenex
> Tea Bags
> Lip Balm
> Brush
> Dental Floss
> Shakespeare Pill Box
> Nail Clippers
> 
> I normally keep a capacity wristlet preloaded with essentials in my bags so I can leave the bag behind if needed and just throw in my wallet and go. I love that they fit so much! The Hamptons line version is my favorite!


 
Holy Cow!  I can't believe how much stuff fits in your wristlet.  I may have to take a second look at a capacity wristlet!  Thanks for the enableing! lol


----------



## jo1682

In my gigi...

The capacity wristlet holds checkbook, pens, stamps, and coupons.  The pink mini skinny is my camera case.  The cosmetic bag has an epi pen, medicine and lipglosses.  The lurex mini skinny holds id, debit card, etc.  The purple wristlet holds cash.  THe big rectangle is my sunglass case.  The small black case is my phone.


----------



## kayyle

BagNewbie81 said:


> Here's my stuff in my first ever Coach, my amazing Peyton:




Sooo gorgeous..


----------



## kayyle

arsweb said:


> I carried a capacity wristlet today for errands and a dog walking trip.


 
I adore the patent pink!! What colour is the lining?


----------



## arsweb

kayyle said:


> I adore the patent pink!! What colour is the lining?



The lining is also pink, but a little less bright of a shade.


----------



## BagNewbie81

jo1682 said:


> In my gigi...
> 
> The capacity wristlet holds checkbook, pens, stamps, and coupons.  The pink mini skinny is my camera case.  The cosmetic bag has an epi pen, medicine and lipglosses.  The lurex mini skinny holds id, debit card, etc.  The purple wristlet holds cash.  THe big rectangle is my sunglass case.  The small black case is my phone.



UGH I am so jealous of your legacy stripe cosmetic bag!


----------



## jo1682

BagNewbie81 said:


> UGH I am so jealous of your legacy stripe cosmetic bag!



$50 at the outlet last weekend-they had a table full of them


----------



## Tamy1119

I have posted in here a couple of times... but had since switched bags... so I am posting again...

This is my Dark Chocolate Brown/Bronze Stripe Tote... I absolutely LOVE this bag... Fell in love the moment I saw her, all alone, on the table with the Patent Stripe Totes... 







This is what I carry currently inside her:






Berry Madison Wristlet - Money, ID, ATM card, Credit Card

Espresso Madison Wristlet - Small picture of me and Hubby, Bandaids, Hair Tie (if I need it), Lip Gloss, Other needed cards (appt cards, Insurance card, Tow Truck Card (in case I break down) etc...) 

Tide To Go Pen

Brush

Steel Grey Amanda Mini - Extra meds in a small flowered pill box (in case I forget to take my meds in the morning, blood pressure and cholestral), tweezers, eyeglass repair kit, Coach perfume charm, Lip Gloss

Phone

Pain Meds (motrin and others)

Extra Pair of Rx Glasses

Intimate Moments with the Saviour book - I want to get closer to God and I absolutely LOVE this particular book

Keys (not shown)


----------



## BagNewbie81

jo1682 said:


> $50 at the outlet last weekend-they had a table full of them



ha!! That makes me feel much better about the one I just snagged on the bay for $55 (including shipping).  I was worried I was paying too much, but I didn't feel like driving to the outlet.  Soooo glad I paid about the same!! (It was a bidding war at the end, too, I won in the last 15 seconds! What a nail biter!  )


----------



## SuperMom2

Pics of what I keep in my Large Ergo and then pics of what it looks like in my bag with a Jumbo Purse-to-go  The insert helps the bag stand up straight. I also usually have 2 watter bottles in my bag for my kids.


----------



## prof ash

SuperMom2 said:


> Pics of what I keep in my Large Ergo and then pics of what it looks like in my bag with a Jumbo Purse-to-go  The insert helps the bag stand up straight. I also usually have 2 watter bottles in my bag for my kids.


 
LOVE !!! Your bag + the scarf & keyfob make it soooo cheery and pretty for the springtime! I spy some Legacy perfume in there as well 

I hope you find the wallet you're looking for too - it will match perfectly!!!!!


----------



## clb1968

SuperMom2 said:


> Pics of what I keep in my Large Ergo and then pics of what it looks like in my bag with a Jumbo Purse-to-go  The insert helps the bag stand up straight. I also usually have 2 watter bottles in my bag for my kids.


 
I have the same scarf, I bet it will great on my Pond Patent Ergo Tote,
I will have to try it the next time I carry it.

Need to try one of those purse to go's. looks great in your bag.


----------



## samantharae

everyone has such beautiful bags!
so this my baby, my Legacy satin striped tote which I love with all my heart

(sorry for the giant pictures, iPhones aren't familiar with the word small)










inside we have:

- my acting wallet, signature wristlet
- Dolce & Gabanna eyeglasses case
- Ray Ban Wayfarers in tortoise
- a gift receipt for my friend's new birthday Madison wristlet
- CO Bigelow lip buffer
- a belly button ring from my local piercer's
- travel sized Juicy Couture roll on from Sephora (that black knob)
- Bath and Body Works hand sanitizer

and a whole bunch of Tampax Pearls in the zipper part 

oh and what should be in that empty cellphone pocket:


----------



## Tamy1119

I have that same Legacy Stipe TOTE... I LOVE HER... I got her for Christmas and am waiting til Summer to use her...


----------



## chellabratz

BagNewbie81 said:


> Here's my stuff in my first ever Coach, my amazing Peyton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's everything in the back pocket (including in the zippered pocket IN the back pocket
> 
> 
> 8x11 folder with various dissertation work inside
> halls cough drops
> moleskine notebook (my journal)
> Aleve
> power cord for my laptop
> hand lotion
> staples
> usually my umbrella, but I used it today so it's wet
> (in the zipper pocket: two maybeline lipglosses, sephora complete lip balm, 3 lipsticks, clinique compact, proactiv oil blotters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the front pocket:
> 
> 
> cellphone
> wallet
> sunglasses
> palm (in the pink case)
> gum (sweet mint, the best!)
> keys
> checkbook
> bare minerals compact
> tissue (usually in the wristlet)
> Amanda Satin Capacity Wristlet in Grass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the wristlet:
> 
> 
> Flashdrive
> Creative Zen player
> earbuds
> Burt's Bees
> a lipstick
> a lipgloss
> mirrored compact
> philosophy amazing grace lotion
> philosophy pure grace perfume
> visine
> That's it!  She (and the wristlet) can fit much more than I have in her!





hey bagnewbie   
that pink palm case is cute where did u get that ??


----------



## BagNewbie81

chellabratz said:


> hey bagnewbie
> that pink palm case is cute where did u get that ??



Thanks! I got it on Amazon, it's for the Palm z22.


----------



## plumaplomb

wow I never carry liquid stuff (Visine, lotion, etc) in my bags because I'm so paranoid it will get all over the bag!! one time I had a small tube of clinique lotion and the top got unscrewed - luckily I noticed before any of the lotion came out. 

things in my Coach legacy 12655:

-black Coach wallet
-cell phone
-iphone (my SO's old one that he thought he lost but found AFTER he got a new one... i just use it for music!)
-gum
-kleenex
-eyeglasses
-a few heartburn pills for SO and a couple bandaids
-a novel 
-a small notepad and mechanical pencil (again, afraid of ink leaking!!)
-a planner
-ID cards for work
-keys


----------



## d&blover84

*My newest bag and accessories. Gold studded lurex satchel, plus four wristlets. This little beauty can carry a ton! *


*TATTERSALL GRAFFITI WRISTLET:*
*- splenda*
*- tampon*
*- choco chip chapstick*
*- tons of ponytail holders!*
*- pepto chewables*
*HAMPTONS VINTAGE TEAL LEATHER CLUTCH*
*- two sets of checks and registers*
*- camera*
*- meds*
*- excedrin*
*- favorite pen*
*PARKER SMALL LEATHER WALLET IN ROSE GOLD*
*- checkcard, credit card, insurance card, target gift card, spare change (until I get my madison grape pouch keyfob!), etc.*
*STUDDED LUREX WRISTLET IN GOLD*
*- ear buds*
*- tanning goggles*
*- usb camera cord*
*LUREX CAPACITY WRISTLET IN GOLD*
*-all my makeup (I've recently stopped taking so much with me since I only reapply lipgloss, eyeliner, and powder when I'm out)*
*- tide to go pen*
*- clean and clear oil absorbing sheets(can't live without them!)*


*and finally*
*- huge zoe polka dot paddle brush*
*- romance novel*
*- keys with hot pink poodle fob*
*



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## octoberschilde

d&blover84 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
I know this is a little off topic but thats a gorgeous diamond you have there!


----------



## d&blover84

octoberschilde said:


> I know this is a little off topic but thats a gorgeous diamond you have there!


 


*thank you*


----------



## BagNewbie81

octoberschilde said:


> I know this is a little off topic but thats a gorgeous diamond you have there!



ditto!  color me jealous!


----------



## d&blover84

BagNewbie81 said:


> ditto! color me jealous!


 



*you guys are soooo sweet! thank you*


----------



## oopsididitagain

d&blover, I love your diamond ring, too!  Also your gold lurex purse.  I'm a leather Coachie but if I were to buy a signature fabric bag, it would be one like yours because gold lurex is so pretty.  Oh, your polka dotted hairbrush is cute!


----------



## d&blover84

oopsididitagain said:


> d&blover, I love your diamond ring, too! Also your gold lurex purse. I'm a leather Coachie but if I were to buy a signature fabric bag, it would be one like yours because gold lurex is so pretty. Oh, your polka dotted hairbrush is cute!


 

*Thanks!!! I'm not a big siggy fan myself, but I fell in love with this.  especially for the price!*


----------



## Coach12

d&blover84 said:


> *My newest bag and accessories. Gold studded lurex satchel, plus four wristlets. This little beauty can carry a ton! *
> 
> 
> *TATTERSALL GRAFFITI WRISTLET:*
> *- splenda*
> *- tampon*
> *- choco chip chapstick*
> *- tons of ponytail holders!*
> *- pepto chewables*
> *HAMPTONS VINTAGE TEAL LEATHER CLUTCH*
> *- two sets of checks and registers*
> *- camera*
> *- meds*
> *- excedrin*
> *- favorite pen*
> *PARKER SMALL LEATHER WALLET IN ROSE GOLD*
> *- checkcard, credit card, insurance card, target gift card, spare change (until I get my madison grape pouch keyfob!), etc.*
> *STUDDED LUREX WRISTLET IN GOLD*
> *- ear buds*
> *- tanning goggles*
> *- usb camera cord*
> *LUREX CAPACITY WRISTLET IN GOLD*
> *-all my makeup (I've recently stopped taking so much with me since I only reapply lipgloss, eyeliner, and powder when I'm out)*
> *- tide to go pen*
> *- clean and clear oil absorbing sheets(can't live without them!)*
> 
> 
> *and finally*
> *- huge zoe polka dot paddle brush*
> *- romance novel*
> *- keys with hot pink poodle fob*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Wow! That purse fits a whole lot!


----------



## clb1968

d&blover84 said:


> *My newest bag and accessories. Gold studded lurex satchel, plus four wristlets. This little beauty can carry a ton! *
> 
> 
> *TATTERSALL GRAFFITI WRISTLET:*
> *- splenda*
> *- tampon*
> *- choco chip chapstick*
> *- tons of ponytail holders!*
> *- pepto chewables*
> *HAMPTONS VINTAGE TEAL LEATHER CLUTCH*
> *- two sets of checks and registers*
> *- camera*
> *- meds*
> *- excedrin*
> *- favorite pen*
> *PARKER SMALL LEATHER WALLET IN ROSE GOLD*
> *- checkcard, credit card, insurance card, target gift card, spare change (until I get my madison grape pouch keyfob!), etc.*
> *STUDDED LUREX WRISTLET IN GOLD*
> *- ear buds*
> *- tanning goggles*
> *- usb camera cord*
> *LUREX CAPACITY WRISTLET IN GOLD*
> *-all my makeup (I've recently stopped taking so much with me since I only reapply lipgloss, eyeliner, and powder when I'm out)*
> *- tide to go pen*
> *- clean and clear oil absorbing sheets(can't live without them!)*
> 
> 
> *and finally*
> *- huge zoe polka dot paddle brush*
> *- romance novel*
> *- keys with hot pink poodle fob*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
That bag can carry at ton!

Ok, you did not tell us what romance novel you were reading ?? LOL
I usually have one with me too.
I set in cheerleading competition for my niece all weekend, so I had plenty of time to read and listen to my mp3.
I am reading on the Twilight series right now and I read the Valerie Bertinelli autobiography before that.


I must take pics of my Sabrina and her contents today.


----------



## d&blover84

clb1968 said:


> That bag can carry at ton!
> 
> Ok, you did not tell us what romance novel you were reading ?? LOL
> I usually have one with me too.
> I set in cheerleading competition for my niece all weekend, so I had plenty of time to read and listen to my mp3.
> I am reading on the Twilight series right now and I read the Valerie Bertinelli autobiography before that.
> 
> 
> I must take pics of my Sabrina and her contents today.


 


*I read a ton!!! I had that one almost finished since I was at the doctor for FOREVER with my finger. That one is by Julia London "The Book of Scandal."  I'm a sucker for 1800's London Historical romance.  I swear I was meant to be born back then.  If it wasn't for plagues and diseases I would have been perfectly happy!!! lol  AND YES!!!!! WE NEED SABRINA FULL PICS!*


----------



## Restore724

MADISON OP ART CAPACITY WRISTLET 
Style: 41988
9 (L) x 5 1/2 (H)


----------



## Restore724

Coach Khaki Zoe Signature Capacity Wristlet 
Style No: 41855
8(L) x 4.5 (H)


----------



## greenpixie

My newest baby  - yellow Parker hippie! 

With resort print cosmetic bag and mini skinny, 4x7 gold/khaki planner, geranium Hamptons french purse, and sunnies.  There is still a lot more room too!  Great sized bag, and so roomy.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Put my asparagus haversack into action earlier than anticipated...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Some more pixxx...


----------



## enjel

*Hi bunny, may I just say that your bag is absolutely gorgeous!!!  I am sooo jealous  green is my favorite color too and I would love to someday add this bag to my collection. I like how all your accessories match. Thanks for sharing *



bunnymasseuse said:


> Put my asparagus haversack into action earlier than anticipated...


----------



## Delta31

Bunny.....your purse is tdf, that green is soooo pretty!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

enjel said:


> *Hi bunny, may I just say that your bag is absolutely gorgeous!!!  I am sooo jealous  green is my favorite color too and I would love to someday add this bag to my collection. I like how all your accessories match. Thanks for sharing *


Thanks darling, I've always had a soft spot for the color green   I did apple rain guarde her like 2x, and it's helped as I had some water condensation from a bottle drip on her and it was easy to push it off and it was almost like it never happened!  I actually thought the bag would be difficult to get the "turnlock top" to come together if she was stuffed, but it hadn't been as bad as in my mind I had anticipated... so that's good!


----------



## Alexsma

Bunny- I just love the green color of this one!

It's perfect for after valentines day and spring heading into St Patrick's day!



bunnymasseuse said:


> Put my asparagus haversack into action earlier than anticipated...


----------



## Latiffia

I'm "green" with envy! :greengrin:


----------



## babyjean06

Sudafed these days....


----------



## Superlativity

bunnymasseuse said:


> Put my asparagus haversack into action earlier than anticipated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I absolutely LOVE the suede Haversack, and Macy's.com has it in Dark pink and turquoise, but I'll have to wait until they hit the outlets.


----------



## Tamy1119

I have seen all those colors, green, dark pink, and turquoise at the Outlet already....


----------



## Superlativity

Tamy1119 said:


> I have seen all those colors, green, dark pink, and turquoise at the Outlet already....


 
Really? I haven't been in a while, but plan on going next weekend, hope mine has some! Thanks!


----------



## Bag&ShoeLover




----------



## clb1968

bunnymasseuse said:


> Put my asparagus haversack into action earlier than anticipated...


 
Love this bag Bunny. 

I spy Exotic Cherry Tic Tacs, they are so good!


----------



## clb1968

d&blover84 said:


> *I read a ton!!! I had that one almost finished since I was at the doctor for FOREVER with my finger. That one is by Julia London "The Book of Scandal." I'm a sucker for 1800's London Historical romance. I swear I was meant to be born back then. If it wasn't for plagues and diseases I would have been perfectly happy!!! lol AND YES!!!!! WE NEED SABRINA FULL PICS!*


 
I love historical romances too.
I am reading a series that starts in the present and goes back into the past, just started so not sure how I like this one yet.

Uploading the pics right now.


----------



## clb1968

greenpixie said:


> My newest baby - yellow Parker hippie!
> 
> With resort print cosmetic bag and mini skinny, 4x7 gold/khaki planner, geranium Hamptons french purse, and sunnies. There is still a lot more room too! Great sized bag, and so roomy.


 
I like the Parker hippie, I might look into one of these myself. The yellow looks so bright and cheery, great for spring.


----------



## clb1968

Ok pics of my small black leather Sabrina adorned by my lilac polkadot pony.












all the contents,purple lurex capacity wristlet and matching skinny, soho wallet, 3x5 planner, striped pencil case and sunnies







my purple lurex capacity contains all the diabetes related stuff I need, in the matching mini skinny I have my Mp3 and earbuds. 






teal cosmetic case , lipglosses and MAC powder, contact drops and other junk,lol


----------



## terrileluv

Wow you can really fit a lot in that small sabrina!!
It looks too cute with all the purple! Love it!!


----------



## Katwoman1973

clb1968 said:


> Ok pics of my small black leather Sabrina adorned by my lilac polkadot pony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the contents,purple lurex capacity wristlet and matching skinny, soho wallet, 3x5 planner, striped pencil case and sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my purple lurex capacity contains all the diabetes related stuff I need, in the matching mini skinny I have my Mp3 and earbuds.
> 
> 
> 
> teal cosmetic case , lipglosses and MAC powder, contact drops and other junk,lol


 
Wow thats alot of stuff in a small. She sure does hold alot of stuff. Amazing!


----------



## wifeyb

Bunnymass, what kind of Wallet is that? The white kisslock one I likey! More pics please


----------



## vanthom

i realised coachlovers have very organised bags all thanks to the many wristlets and skinnies!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

wifeyb said:


> Bunnymass, what kind of Wallet is that? The white kisslock one I likey! More pics please


The wallet is a long Legacy Turnlock French(?) wallet in either white or may be considered gardenia depending on the year made.

I got it from a BAY auction and it's a bit used before I bought it but I just gave it a good cleaning and some conditioner and I figure if I'm going to use it alot, it will be abused and used and look like it as much as it already does.


----------



## shortsexychica

here's my Sig Stripe shoulder









Coach green eyeglass case
Jabra BT headset
Coach tweed PDA holder (I use it as a notepad)
daily planner
B&BW Lay It On Thick Body Butter
Hair, Skin, N Nails vitamins
various important papers in the clear sleeves

~in the pockets~
various pens, eyeliner, mascara, chapstick, mirror from Bath & Body Works, Extra gum, shea butter lip balm, spare key to hubby's truck


~Hamptons Capacity wristlet




-Miniskinny (holds ID's, debit, ATM, and discount card)
-store receipts
-coupons
-CNA license & TB result card (in the pocket)

(Missing from pics)
BlackBerry Curve
iPod touch and headphones


----------



## danicamaxfield

Inside my Leah...





~Penelope slim envelope wallet
~Marc Jacobs shades
~Amanda cosmetics case
~phone
~keys
~reciepts and coupons
~pen
~gum

I have purse OCD! This is how it always looks... everything always neat ond organized. Only the essentials. I love my new baby.


----------



## octoberschilde

Inside my new melon op art sabrina


----------



## samantharae

omg I love all the pink, octoberschilde !


----------



## arsweb

I love the melon op art!


----------



## clb1968

octoberschilde said:


> Inside my new melon op art sabrina


 

Is this a small or large?Love all the accessories too.


----------



## octoberschilde

I thought the melon op art only came in small.  This is the small.


----------



## clb1968

octoberschilde said:


> I thought the melon op art only came in small. This is the small.


 

I am not familiar with which Sabrinas come in which size , so that was why I asked.  
I just love how much I can fit inside a small , I have a small black leather and can put so much in it and it is not heavy.


----------



## octoberschilde

I have a large Teal sabrina and LOVE it. So I was a little concernced with getting the smaller size.  But I really wanted the melon op art.  I was surprised at how much I could fit in it!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I love the raspberry lurex!


----------



## DanaC

I have....

1. Microsoft Zune 40 gig   
2. Umbrella
3. Journal
4. Large hardback book   (The Heretics Daughter)
5. Makeup case--target
6. White leather pebbled wristlet
7. Jolt Gum  
8. Cell phone
9. Hairbrush
10. Cheapy Wallet--Target again
11. Tissues
12. Sunglass---Target again  hehe
13. Keys for Jeep Liberty
14. Jagermeister Lanyard with work ID
15. Banana Republic prescription glasses.

Tons of room left too.


----------



## New2Coach

DanaC said:


> View attachment 700921
> 
> 
> View attachment 700922
> 
> 
> I have....
> 
> 1. Microsoft Zune 40 gig
> 2. Umbrella
> 3. Journal
> 4. Large hardback book   (The Heretics Daughter)
> 5. Makeup case--target
> 6. White leather pebbled wristlet
> 7. Jolt Gum
> 8. Cell phone
> 9. Hairbrush
> 10. Cheapy Wallet--Target again
> 11. Tissues
> 12. Sunglass---Target again  hehe
> 13. Keys for Jeep Liberty
> 14. Jagermeister Lanyard with work ID
> 15. Banana Republic prescription glasses.
> 
> Tons of room left too.




I love the color of your bag & your puppy! They both are adorable.


----------



## DanaC

Thanks so much. Since I picked it up yesterday I have been posting a little more. Buddy my dog was a not so thrilled model. hehehe


----------



## MrsLinas

*here's mine:*


----------



## clb1968

I have the same Pond Patent ergo, so easy to carry, I liked it so much I got another in pebbled leather, Camel colored.

Love all you accessories too.


----------



## MrsLinas

clb1968 said:


> I have the same Pond Patent ergo, so easy to carry, I liked it so much I got another in pebbled leather, Camel colored.
> 
> *Love all you accessories too*.


 
*thanks!*

*i also have the ergo in brown ...you're right it's so easy to carry...and easy to clean!*


----------



## clb1968

I got this little beauty, Bleeker Sophie and the gold Soho wristlet when I was at the outlet on Saturday.

In it I have my 3x5 planner, purple lurex skinny holds my Mp3, using the Gold Soho as a wallet, blue leather Coach photo book, that I got off ebay for 10, with shipping included. My meter and tictac box to put used test strips in, striped pencil bag, Optic wristlet with my compact and a couple of lipglosses in and keys and LG VU celphone,
a couple of packs of breath mints and my sunglasses in the gray case, it is alot lighter than my Coach case.


----------



## d&blover84

clb1968 said:


> I got this little beauty, Bleeker Sophie and the gold Soho wristlet when I was at the outlet on Saturday.
> 
> In it I have my 3x5 planner, purple lurex skinny holds my Mp3, using the Gold Soho as a wallet, blue leather Coach photo book, that I got off ebay for 10, with shipping included. My meter and tictac box to put used test strips in, striped pencil bag, Optic wristlet with my compact and a couple of lipglosses in and keys and LG VU celphone,
> a couple of packs of breath mints and my sunglasses in the gray case, it is alot lighter than my Coach case.


 


*very pretty bleecker sophie.  holds more than i thought it would!*


----------



## kayyle

Here is my Legacy Black tote 12705
Very basic! It could fit waay more, but I'm more of a minimalist than I think!
 Legacy Stripe Capacity wristlet (I sooooo love this wristlet! Its so soft!), Juicy Couture zip around wallet, iphone, Earth charm with keys, my planner & pens

And then whats inside my Legacy Stripe Capacity :
Gum, AnnaSui compact mirror, Aveeno lotion, Handsanitizer, lip balms, Oil control, kleenex, my lil coin purse I carry my headphones in, and USB adapter.


----------



## GlamPixxie

Kayyle, I love your bag and legacy stripe wristlet! So pretty!!
Also, I love those pens you have. They're my favorite. They are so fun to draw with.


----------



## PurseFanatic02

sabrina


----------



## nyc_besos

clb1968 said:


> Ok pics of my small black leather Sabrina adorned by my lilac polkadot pony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the contents,purple lurex capacity wristlet and matching skinny, soho wallet, 3x5 planner, striped pencil case and sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my purple lurex capacity contains all the diabetes related stuff I need, in the matching mini skinny I have my Mp3 and earbuds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teal cosmetic case , lipglosses and MAC powder, contact drops and other junk,lol




wow i love all your accessories!!
you can also fit sooo much in the last pic !nice!


----------



## Coach10619

I finally got some pics to post here. It was finally nice outside here today and I was just sitting at the picnic table watching my kids play and taking thier pictures so, I decided that since my purse was sitting there looking lonely, I would take some shots of her too..lol.

I have my wallet ( my ID plus other various cards, reciepts, & my daughter's hair ties ), mini skinny ( debit card, burts bee's chap stick, etc ), cell phone, keys, and of coarse, my daughter's fake fingernails..lol.


----------



## KaliDaisy

LOVE the fake fingernails!!!


----------



## Tamy1119

I have a new, large, Black Leather Sabrina... Here is what I carry inside...






I have my new Red Zoe Zip Around Wallet...
Berry Madiso Wristlet
In this pic I have a Brown Patent Mini but I have replaced that with a Purple Patent Wristlet 
Prayer Book
Brush

Missing from the pic is my Keys and Phone..

I will be taking better pics in the next couple of days....


----------



## margaritaxmix

MrsLinas said:


> *here's mine:*


Your picture is GORGEOUS! The color looks oh so vibrant and AMAZING for Spring!


----------



## anglarry04

Here is what i have been carrying for days now(since i got back from iraq on thurs)...its raining here so i am not chancing bringing out kristin or ergie...


----------



## NorthStar

^^Welcome home anglarry04!!!  And a very big!!!
Love your Ergo & all of the goodies inside!


----------



## anglarry04

Thank you Northstar! That really means alot.


----------



## Butterlite

I second that!! Thanks soo much!! I wish you health and happiness!


----------



## KaliDaisy

I third that big THANK YOU anglarry04!!!  And I love your Ergo too


----------



## anglarry04

Thank you Butterlite and Kalidaisy.


----------



## bagap

anglarry04 said:


> Here is what i have been carrying for days now(since i got back from iraq on thurs)...its raining here so i am not chancing bringing out kristin or ergie...
> 
> View attachment 712107
> 
> 
> View attachment 712106
> 
> 
> View attachment 712105


Welcome home! Love your Ergo . Do you find you carry more when you use your lovely Kristin?


----------



## margaritaxmix

anglarry04 said:


> Here is what i have been carrying for days now(since i got back from iraq on thurs)...its raining here so i am not chancing bringing out kristin or ergie...
> 
> View attachment 712107
> 
> 
> View attachment 712106
> 
> 
> View attachment 712105


Welcome home!!  So glad to hear you made it back safe. Thanks for all you do. 

Beautiful bag! Love your two cute keyfobs - I'm dying for a picture frame one and I've never seen the koala before... cute!


----------



## anglarry04

Thanks! 

Actually no i haven't noticed that i use more with the Kristin...but i am sure in time i will find things to put in.
I actually found the koala at the Las Americas outlet in San Diego in December. That was the only one. I wasnt even looking for it, cos i knew i wouldnt find one. But when i saw it i had to have it. LOL...i've always loved koalas since i was a kid. 
I bought the frame keychain at the Charleston outlet last may. It was only $10. 

Can you tell i love signature???? LMFAO


----------



## bagap

anglarry04 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Actually no i haven't noticed that i use more with the Kristin...but i am sure in time i will find things to put in.
> I actually found the koala at the Las Americas outlet in San Diego in December. That was the only one. I wasnt even looking for it, cos i knew i wouldnt find one. But when i saw it i had to have it. LOL...i've always loved koalas since i was a kid.
> I bought the frame keychain at the Charleston outlet last may. It was only $10.
> 
> Can you tell i love signature???? LMFAO



Thanks for your response!  I love the Kristin and I tend to carry too much with me so I'm afraid that if I ever bought one I'd be tempted to fill it up


----------



## anglarry04

Yeah I tend to carry to much too. The Kristin is soo big, really inviting when it comes to putting things in her. 
When i get a chance later today i will put my stuff in it to show you how much it can/will hold.


----------



## bagap

anglarry04 said:


> Yeah I tend to carry to much too. The Kristin is soo big, really inviting when it comes to putting things in her.
> When i get a chance later today i will put my stuff in it to show you how much it can/will hold.


Great! I can't wait to see!


----------



## missaudrie

-blackberry curve (missing from this pic but you can see it in the 2nd pic)
-usb drive &car key
-amanda cosmetic case with my daily make up inside (blush, mascara, eyeliner, lipgloss) +a retractable blush brush
-gold lurex skinny that i use as a camera case
-sandwhich bag with candy in it
-amanda mini skinny used to hold my spare blackberry battery and headphones
-blackberry battery charger (the charger port on my phone broke)
-4 subject mini notebook &pen for all the things i need to jot down
-2 mechanical pencils
-heritage stripe zip around accordian wallet


----------



## Melys28

Gorgeous!!! ^ ^ ^


----------



## mrose75

Oh that Lily is beautiful!!


----------



## arsweb

'08 Legacy Zip Satchel


----------



## ssmama

missaudrie said:


> -blackberry curve (missing from this pic but you can see it in the 2nd pic)
> -usb drive &car key
> -amanda cosmetic case with my daily make up inside (blush, mascara, eyeliner, lipgloss) +a retractable blush brush
> -gold lurex skinny that i use as a camera case
> -sandwhich bag with candy in it
> -amanda mini skinny used to hold my spare blackberry battery and headphones
> -blackberry battery charger (the charger port on my phone broke)
> -4 subject mini notebook &pen for all the things i need to jot down
> -2 mechanical pencils
> -heritage stripe zip around accordian wallet



That bag is gorgeous and we are key chain twins (I have that Hello Kitty key chain too.)


----------



## bagap

arsweb said:


> '08 Legacy Zip Satchel



Very pretty, Arsweb! Love the butterfly charm and the print on that sunglasses case.  What brand is that case?


----------



## clb1968

arsweb said:


> '08 Legacy Zip Satchel


 
 Very nice.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

arsweb said:


> '08 Legacy Zip Satchel


I enjoy the same mints, have you tried their Pear flavor?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

My current Hamptons Weekend in Green Satin...


----------



## bagap

That's a great tote Bunny and everything coordinates so well, including the scarf.

BTW, is this in honor of St. Paddy's day ? We've had several posts in a row with green bags...which makes me painfully aware of the fact that I don't have one..._yet_


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bagap said:


> That's a great tote Bunny and everything coordinates so well, including the scarf.
> 
> BTW, is this in honor of St. Paddy's day ? We've had several posts in a row with green bags...which makes me painfully aware of the fact that I don't have one..._yet_


I normally wouldn't have all that legacy in there, but seeing as I used a legacy bag last week in Tx I didn't have a chance to switch out to all my solid green stuff (and my cosmetic bag I have with a green stripe   ).
ANd yes, I'm channeling the Paddy's still


----------



## bagap

bunnymasseuse said:


> I normally wouldn't have all that legacy in there, but seeing as I used a legacy bag last week in Tx I didn't have a chance to switch out to all my solid green stuff (and my cosmetic bag I have with a green stripe   ).
> ANd yes, I'm channeling the Paddy's still



I say the legacy stuff in there looks supacool!  But I'm more of a coordinating v. matching type person.


----------



## missaudrie

mrose75 said:


> Oh that Lily is beautiful!!


 


Melys28 said:


> Gorgeous!!! ^ ^ ^


 
Thanks ladies!



ssmama said:


> That bag is gorgeous and we are key chain twins (I have that Hello Kitty key chain too.)


 
Thank you! 
I love that keychain so much Ive had it forever, its so dirty now.


----------



## Melys28

Bunny your bag is beautiful =) I love the green and all your accessories inside look so nice I like how you dressed her up , that scarf is so pretty!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

bagap said:


> That's a great tote Bunny and everything coordinates so well, including the scarf.
> 
> BTW, is this in honor of St. Paddy's day ? We've had several posts in a row with green bags...which makes me painfully aware of the fact that I don't have one..._yet_


 
I bought a straw tote at a consignment shop Tuesday - with metallic mint colored trim and suede. I realized afterward I'd bought a green bag on St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

bagap said:


> Very pretty, Arsweb! Love the butterfly charm and the print on that sunglasses case. What brand is that case?


 
I think that's Vera Bradley, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## bagap

OK Bag Lady said:


> I bought a straw tote at a consignment shop Tuesday - with metallic mint colored trim and suede. I realized afterward I'd bought a green bag on St. Patrick's Day.



That's cool!  I soooo need a green bag.  And thanks for the Vera Bradley info!


----------



## kayyle

bunnymasseuse said:


> My current Hamptons Weekend in Green Satin...


 
 That green is so lovely. I always love how you decorate your bags and make it your own!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

kayyle said:


> That green is so lovely. I always love how you decorate your bags and make it your own!


I always get the impression I weigh them down with to much extra stuff  but if I got all of it I might as well use it, right!?


----------



## clb1968

bunnymasseuse said:


> I always get the impression I weigh them down with to much extra stuff  but if I got all of it I might as well use it, right!?


 
So Bunny, have you weighed any of your bags full?

My father in law weighed mine( I think it was an Ergo tote) and it weighed 8 lbs

I hate to leave anything out, I might need it so I am always puting to much in them.


Love all the green.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I'd be afraid to weigh my bags.  I've been carrying way too much lately.


----------



## jelita78

there is actually a hamptons weekend made of satin?
oh i am sooo not knowing this!
that is pure gorgeous!


----------



## anglarry04

jelita78: yes they all are. they are soo nice. I saw them when i went to the Charleston outlet last weekend. i almost got the black one but it was sooo big. I already have alot of big bags i dont need anymore.


----------



## margaritaxmix

bunnymasseuse said:


> My current Hamptons Weekend in Green Satin...


 gorgeous!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

yeah, I'm just impressed with myself that the suede isn't dirty


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Bunny, where did you find a blue polka dotted hangtag?  I love it.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

OK Bag Lady said:


> Bunny, where did you find a blue polka dotted hangtag?  I love it.


It came with the bag, but I got the extra one a while ago off da BAY so that I had one that hung on the front zipper and around the shoulder strap.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Thanks.  I'll be looking for one now.  It just pops with the polka dotted ponytail scarf.


----------



## dragonette

i haven't posted in here for awhile! since i have some simple pics i took for the "today's bag" thread, i'll post them here too!


----------



## farmerswife

dragonette said:


> i haven't posted in here for awhile! since i have some simple pics i took for the "today's bag" thread, i'll post them here too!


 

I love that little bag!!! What is the name?


----------



## dragonette

thanks babe!  it's the legacy thompson coin purse/wristlet!


----------



## margaritaxmix

dragonette said:


> i haven't posted in here for awhile! since i have some simple pics i took for the "today's bag" thread, i'll post them here too!


Soooooooo cute!!!


----------



## bagap

dragonette said:


> i haven't posted in here for awhile! since i have some simple pics i took for the "today's bag" thread, i'll post them here too!



Sooo prettyful and of course LOVE the lining


----------



## dragonette

thanks *bagap* and *margaret*!  

if i change my mobile though, it wouldn't fit anymore! sigh. i really want an iphone!


----------



## sylviasushi27

Inside my Fuschia Op Art Sabrina!











Purse Guts!  All laid out here are

Dooney & Bourke Wristlet (Bubble Print) holds camera
Magenta/Orange Mini Skinny
Raspberry Lurex Wristlet with J charm, holds lipgloss, etc. 
Amanda Mini Skinny - holds coins
Keys with Koi fish keyfob
Keys with Legacy Snapheads
Samsung Instinct
Itouch
Gum
Blue Jewel Pursehook 
University of Maryland ID holder and dorm keys
Mario Star candy tin
Sexy Little Mints from Victoria's Secret
Hello Kitty Swarvoski Compact Mirror- my pride and joy!


----------



## nyc_besos

sylviasushi27 said:


> Inside my Fuschia Op Art Sabrina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purse Guts!  All laid out here are
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Wristlet (Bubble Print) holds camera
> Magenta/Orange Mini Skinny
> Raspberry Lurex Wristlet with J charm, holds lipgloss, etc.
> Amanda Mini Skinny - holds coins
> Keys with Koi fish keyfob
> Keys with Legacy Snapheads
> Samsung Instinct
> Itouch
> Gum
> Blue Jewel Pursehook
> University of Maryland ID holder and dorm keys
> Mario Star candy tin
> Sexy Little Mints from Victoria's Secret
> Hello Kitty Swarvoski Compact Mirror- my pride and joy!





holy pink lady! lol i love it all very cute ! the hk mirror is lovely


----------



## frostedcouture

sylviasushi27 said:


> Inside my Fuschia Op Art Sabrina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purse Guts!  All laid out here are
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Wristlet (Bubble Print) holds camera
> Magenta/Orange Mini Skinny
> Raspberry Lurex Wristlet with J charm, holds lipgloss, etc.
> Amanda Mini Skinny - holds coins
> Keys with Koi fish keyfob
> Keys with Legacy Snapheads
> Samsung Instinct
> Itouch
> Gum
> Blue Jewel Pursehook
> University of Maryland ID holder and dorm keys
> Mario Star candy tin
> Sexy Little Mints from Victoria's Secret
> Hello Kitty Swarvoski Compact Mirror- my pride and joy!



so cute!  I have a case just like that for my iphone. i love the bright colors of everything


----------



## SuLi

Here's my large Steel Sabrina...nothing exciting or colorful:

- Vera Bradley large makeup bag that I use like a Purseket to transfer from bag to bag which contains my keys, small lotion, Rosebud salve, small Longchamp coin purse, personal-sized LV agenda, gum, and business card holder from Anthropologie (not sure if you can see it all)
- Small Totes umbrella
- My iPhone 3G (which I used to take the photo)
- The latest book that I am reading, "Pride and Prejudice and Zombies" -- it's HYSTERICAL!  P&P is one of my favorite books of all time (I read the original once a month) and I love clever re-tellings of the story.
- Coach Penelope wristlet in navy (my DH gave it to me for Valentine's Day)


----------



## wthomp148

MrsLinas said:


> *here's mine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> I absolutely love this bag I need it in my life


----------



## anglarry04

hey all here are some pics of my kristin...

the first one is of her with my organizer, wallet and pill bottle inside. 

the second one is of her with everything in her "sitting" in her seat....LOL


----------



## clb1968

wthomp148 said:


> MrsLinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> *here's mine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> I absolutely love this bag I need it in my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw one on Bonazle for 240 or best offer
> 
> not my bag or ad, I love mine to much to sell it!
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/desi...COACH_POND_ERGO_PATENT_LEATHER_TOTE_11012_NWT
Click to expand...


----------



## purse-cursed

Where is kirsten's seatbelt?!


----------



## louislover260

My Bleecker Leather XL Tote!





It has my Vintage Turnlock Clutch (for phone and keys, so the bleecker leather won't get scratched on the inside)

Keys on Dooney KeyFob

Berry Turnlock Agenda

Coach Penelope Wristlet in Cobalt (for digital camera)

IPod Video with Kelly green Coach Cover

Red Soho Mini Skinny

Mini Sig Cardholder

And here is the inside of the clutch:


----------



## anglarry04

i was just buckling her in. lol....she is big enough to have one too. thing is she is sooo slouchy too that she needs the seatbelt to strap her in and that nothing falls out.


----------



## DangerousJade

louislover260 said:


> My Bleecker Leather XL Tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has my Vintage Turnlock Clutch (for phone and keys, so the bleecker leather won't get scratched on the inside)
> 
> Keys on Dooney KeyFob
> 
> Berry Turnlock Agenda
> 
> Coach Penelope Wristlet in Cobalt (for digital camera)
> 
> IPod Video with Kelly green Coach Cover
> 
> Red Soho Mini Skinny
> 
> Mini Sig Cardholder
> 
> And here is the inside of the clutch:



You have such a unique collection. I really love your taste; there are so many interesting, classic items here.


----------



## jelita78

erkkk!
don't put the keys with the phone! 
u might scratched it!


----------



## louislover260

Thanks Jade!  Lol, Jelita, that phone is just a big hassle!  I can't wait for my contract too be up!


----------



## louislover260

Heres whats in my XL Lily


----------



## bunnymasseuse

In my Teal Ellie ATM....


----------



## margaritaxmix

^  I LOVE IT *Bunny*! I really love all the colorful accessories you always carry and how you dress up your bags. Gorgeous.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

margaritaxmix said:


> ^  I LOVE IT *Bunny*! I really love all the colorful accessories you always carry and how you dress up your bags. Gorgeous.


THanks, looks like someone got to go to the Sakura Matsui this weekend yes? (spelling not included)
Yeah, the only thing I've had to learn is that Ellie's front snap pocket comes loose if you load to much in the front, so that's been a lesson to learn.  I just got the 9.99$ teal skinny from the Amanda satin collection so I'm using it with this bag, but didn't remember to add it until after the pictures were already taken.


----------



## Robicslady

That bag is insanely gorgeous!





bunnymasseuse said:


> In my Teal Ellie ATM....


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^Love the bag!


----------



## louislover260

I love that Josie!!!  That's going on my search list!


----------



## DangerousJade

My mahogany Ergo convertible tote. I love that this bag carries all my daily essentials, but can open up later and carry papers and a notebook.

















And for later, I'll do some stuff-shuffling and switch to my mahogany patent capacity wristlet before I go out. These things hold a ton!


----------



## louislover260

fantastic bag!!!!


----------



## B-Town

Slightly off-topic: *DangerousJade*, I love Chekov!


----------



## DangerousJade

B-Town said:


> Slightly off-topic: *DangerousJade*, I love Chekov!



Checkers makes my heart flutter!  (We're on a nickname basis!)

I am a grad student in literature, and my academic focus is on literary modernism and dramatic lit/performance texts. Chekhov is all over my world right now! I think I have read _The Seagull_ more times this year than I have eaten lunch.


----------



## clb1968

Ergo convertable is very cool, I might have to add it to my list.


----------



## margaritaxmix

DangerousJade said:


> My mahogany Ergo convertible tote. I love that this bag carries all my daily essentials, but can open up later and carry papers and a notebook.
> 
> And for later, I'll do some stuff-shuffling and switch to my mahogany patent capacity wristlet before I go out. These things hold a ton!


Alright, that's it. I NEED a patent capacity wristlet... NOW.


----------



## arsweb

margaritaxmix said:


> Alright, that's it. I NEED a patent capacity wristlet... NOW.



Ah, but one won't cut it! They multiply!


----------



## margaritaxmix

arsweb said:


> Ah, but one won't cut it! They multiply!


Darn tPF and the enabling that comes along with it.


----------



## shezarealgem

My capacity wristlet (sig with pink patent trim) is a staple in my bags!


----------



## B-Town

DangerousJade said:


> Checkers makes my heart flutter!  (We're on a nickname basis!)
> 
> I am a grad student in literature, and my academic focus is on literary modernism and dramatic lit/performance texts. Chekhov is all over my world right now! I think I have read _The Seagull_ more times this year than I have eaten lunch.



One of my majors was English literature with an emphasis in Early Modern English lit. But Russian literature was my first love in literature, thanks to a high school honors English teacher who taught us a ton of it. We read _Uncle Vanya_,_ Three Sisters_ and _The Cherry Orchard _(we went on a field trip to see a performance of this), then _One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich_, and finally _The Brothers Karamazov_. While I have read and reread each of these, and branched out into other works of Russian lit as well, I must admit I've not yet read _The Seagull_! I am definitely adding it to my list, though. 

Your grad program sounds fascinating! What do you hope to do with your degree? I own my own small business and none of the grad programs that really draw me would have much application in terms of helping my business, or even serving as much of a useful credential, which makes the cost a bit hard to justify. My plan is to get my master's in art history or English literature when I'm retired.

Anyway, it's really cool to come across someone here with shared interests beyond Coach!


----------



## DangerousJade

^^^ PMing you.


----------



## arsweb

I'm carrying my Bleecker Shoulder Flap at the moment:


----------



## darlinga

arsweb said:


> I'm carrying my Bleecker Shoulder Flap at the moment:



This picture is 

I love your variety in there!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^that's a lovely pic


----------



## d&blover84

*that's really gorgeous and classic arsweb!*


----------



## codiepop

arsweb, what gorgeous pics of your stunning bleecker flap!! I love how the sun is lightly kissing everything!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

arsweb said:


> I'm carrying my Bleecker Shoulder Flap at the moment:


Yep, I love this bag, I have it too, and seeing yours makes me want to get mine into rotation  sneaky you!
I love those green tea mints too, but the only place I can find them at is Teavana.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*arsweb* - GORGEOUS bag... I love the color and the lighting you took the pic in. So pretty.


----------



## yarbs83

*arsweb -  *I love your bag, and all of the accessories are so bright and sunny -- so pretty!!


----------



## arsweb

Thanks everyone!



bunnymasseuse said:


> Yep, I love this bag, I have it too, and seeing yours makes me want to get mine into rotation  sneaky you!
> I love those green tea mints too, but the only place I can find them at is Teavana.



I'll have to confess to ordering a case of the mints on Amazon, LOL. No one local has them!


----------



## DangerousJade

I have to join the chorus in affirming that you have a classy and classic bag with great accessories.


----------



## clb1968

Me like it too.  I have the sig version of it , but would love an all leather,


----------



## Stella Fleuret

Arsweb, your photos are ABSOLUTELY Gorgeous!! Your essentials are yummy too! Simply beautiful.


----------



## Designer_Love

- wallet
- makeup bag / makeup
- brush
- gum
- mints
- pink razr
- keys
- lotion
- purell
- tissues


----------



## DearBuddha

Inside my Parker shoulder bag  (it's rose, not silver like it looks in these pictures):

-Coach lurex capacity wristlet (inside: Victoria's Secret lip gloss, CG compact, tampons/pads, inhaler-not pictured)
-Kenneth Cole wallet
-Kenneth Cole sunglasses with slip cover
-Kenneth Cole glasses with case
-iPhone (with headphones-not pictured)
-Sm. fabric Eddie Bauer bag that unzips into a grocery bag
-Keys


----------



## gappgirl18

Hi Ladies!!  In my Coach Tonal Patchwork Zoe Purse, I carry my Voyager cell phone, my keys with a Coach Spring Butterfly keychain, my mother of pearl Chanel sunglasses in a Pink Cupcakes Vera hardcase, my Coach Sig checkbook wallet in Black/White, my inhaler, my Pink Cupcakes Vera Tech case with my Kodak Pink camera, my Coach sig wristlet in Black/white (inside I have Colgate Wisps, Orbit gum, Neutrogena chapstick, Urban Decay pressed powder, The Body Shop Apple Blossom parfum, and Advil), a pen, antibacterial hand gel from BBW, and last but not least, my Moterola pink ear piece for my cell


----------



## howardu09

*arsweb*---Wow...Amazing bag and beautiful way to capture it in the photo..Thanks for sharing..


----------



## lillogadget

I am carrying my LG Dare, wallet, keys, wei east lip gloss, oil absorbing sheets, key fob and assorted books =)





http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/4438/0428090349a.jpg


----------



## Crazy for Bags

I love, love, love your bag!!  Was that from the Japan website?


----------



## d&blover84

lillogadget said:


> I am carrying my LG Dare, wallet, keys, wei east lip gloss, oil absorbing sheets, key fob and assorted books =)


 

*this bag is TDF!  Such gorgeous color combos!*


----------



## bunnymasseuse

lillogadget said:


> I am carrying my LG Dare, wallet, keys, wei east lip gloss, oil absorbing sheets, key fob and assorted books =)


Wow, how'd you get all those books in the bag?


----------



## Limelady514

My soho patent leather small flap in POND!


----------



## divadivine682

Whats inside my med black sig sateen carly....

-keys
-ipod itouch
-blackberry storm phone
-lesportsac mini skinny-type thing with hair ties and bobby pins in it
-bright pink camera case with fuji camera
-the "pill" case 
-sunnies
-pen
-tiffany bracelet (took it off yesterday for some reason)
-Legacy stripe wristlet acting as a wallet
-teal Madison cosmetics case with odds and ends in it (ear buds, gum, perfume, bandaids, handwipes sanitizer, blow pop, lip gloss and chap stick)

On the bag is my coach breast cancer awareness charm 













P.S. YAY!!! I finally figured how to post bigger pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOO HOOOO!!


----------



## lillogadget

lillogadget said:


> I am carrying my LG Dare, wallet, keys, wei east lip gloss, oil absorbing sheets, key fob and assorted books =)


Actually I saw this bag on the official coach site a while back. It got taken off not too long after. 

And yes I'm lovin' the color combo =) I'm even happier that not many people have this style. I got lucky with this- got it at an outlet for about $395 (it was 40% off from $659). My boyfriend spotted it for me as this was the last one available. Fell in love with it just as much as he did at first sight xD

And of course yes that's a helluva lot of books ;D

Sorry for the blurry image as this was taken with my LG dare phone so the quality isn't really that great.


----------



## MsAmie

^^ Such a pretty combination on the color! You are def. lucky to have found her at an outlet, I would have scooped that up right away myself if I see one!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Some pics of my current:
















Strap extension using luggage star fob


----------



## bunnymasseuse

The insides:
I keep the small credit card fobs or discount cards in the coin purse





Everything stuffed inside:









In the legacy stripe cosmetic case:





I used the purell carrier and took it out, put in the B&BW product instead, not a true fit but it works:


----------



## B-Town

bunnymasseuse said:


> The insides:
> I keep the small credit card fobs or discount cards in the coin purse



Ooooh, I am totally stealing this idea! Brilliant!


----------



## Taralindsey

What's inside my black Ergo Patent Hobo aka "most favorite bag ever" ???


----------



## DanaC

bunnymasseuse said:


> Wow, how'd you get all those books in the bag?




There is a funny Bunny running around here somewhere.....lol


OK wait, you only carry like one or two of those books rt?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

DanaC said:


> There is a funny Bunny running around here somewhere.....lol
> 
> 
> OK wait, you only carry like one or two of those books rt?



Hey, it's the first thing that crossed my mind, it was like ITS A BUNNY BAG, you can pull multiples out of it (books) and it keeps going!


----------



## Coach12

Taralindsey said:


> What's inside my black Ergo Patent Hobo aka "most favorite bag ever" ???


 

It is one of my favorite bags as well, so easy to carry and looks sharp!


----------



## KaliDaisy

B-Town said:


> Ooooh, I am totally stealing this idea! Brilliant!



Me too!!!  I love it!  Now I just have to find me one of those...


----------



## Snowbunnylife

sylviasushi27 said:


> Inside my Fuschia Op Art Sabrina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purse Guts!  All laid out here are
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Wristlet (Bubble Print) holds camera
> Magenta/Orange Mini Skinny
> Raspberry Lurex Wristlet with J charm, holds lipgloss, etc.
> Amanda Mini Skinny - holds coins
> Keys with Koi fish keyfob
> Keys with Legacy Snapheads
> Samsung Instinct
> Itouch
> Gum
> Blue Jewel Pursehook
> University of Maryland ID holder and dorm keys
> Mario Star candy tin
> Sexy Little Mints from Victoria's Secret
> Hello Kitty Swarvoski Compact Mirror- my pride and joy!



I Love all the pink!!!!


----------



## db89

love it all !!!!!


----------



## ..kels*

inside my medium chocolate carly!


----------



## Tamy1119

My Spectator Sabrina.. My Absolute Favorite Bag right now...






and inside...


----------



## clb1968

Tammy , I love your Spectator, I was not really into them until I saw your post.
The bee is just too cute on there too.


----------



## valerian2223

*Inside my small lavender Sabrina:





















In the bag itself:
Generic black agenda
Pink/rosegold Parker Op Art wristlet
Magenta/silver Penelope checkbook wallet
Bottle of Advil
ID badge for work
Nail file
BB Pearl
Keys

In the wristlet
Burt's Bees lip balm
Pink lipgloss
Retractable lipstick brush
Kitty mirror
Hair tie
Pink eyeglasses cloth
Red iPod w/earbuds
Pen
Pencil
Notepad
Tide-To-Go pen
Book of matches from my wedding
*


----------



## KawaiiMira

bunnymasseuse said:


> Bag I had been using that I just switched out of...



I see Sailormoon! Is that a checkbook cover?


----------



## jelita78

^^how did i miss that post!
bunny! sooo mix-matchy of u!!
gorgeous grey collection!
i am sooo greennnn!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

KawaiiMira said:


> I see Sailormoon! Is that a checkbook cover?


KawaiiMira, yep, that's an old sticker I had gotten from Gadzooks in 97?98? and just placed in on the front of a plain checkbook cover.  I used to have a clear cover that I printed out sailormoon pictures on it and slipped it under to create a new cover.  I think the plastic broke and I had to trash it.


jelita78 said:


> ^^how did i miss that post!
> bunny! sooo mix-matchy of u!!
> gorgeous grey collection!
> i am sooo greennnn!!!


NO, Jelita going to oust-me on my matchy-matchy ness ;p  I have ALWAYS been a fan of sailormoon, even tho I didn't get to know the series until it was shown in the US, I tracked down all the original Japanese shows and followed the entire series, because subbed is MUCH better than dubbed.


----------



## KawaiiMira

Today I am carrying my COACH Large Stitched Signature Hobo Handbag. 


Inside the Bag I Carry:



Coach Soho French Leather Wallet
Coach Soho Leather Wristlet
Coach Signature Mini Skinny
Costco sunglasses and case
Apple iPod Touch
RIM Blackberry Curve
Pen
Keys
Lotion
and a 'Worry Stone'








Inside the Wristlet I Carry:



Comb
Peppermint Gum
Costco glasses cleaner cloth
Revlon Mini Manicure Kit
Tide Pen
Tampon
Neutrogena Lip Moisturizer
Chococat Mirror
Clips







Inside the Mini Skinny I Carry:

Sony Headphones









Inside the Handbag:







I usually carry this handbag or my Medium Leather Soho Hobo. Since I lost my job last year, the Coach spending had to be curbed. Boo. At least I am towards the end of my AA degree, so hopefully having a college degree will open up many more doors for me


----------



## jelita78

oh wow!
that's very organised of u! 

err.. whats a "_worry stone_"?


----------



## choozen1ne

I love all the lip gloss , I also carry 5 or 6 glosses with me at all times !


----------



## KawaiiMira

jelita78 said:


> oh wow!
> that's very organised of u!
> 
> err.. whats a "_worry stone_"?



From Wikipedia:


> *Worry stones* are smooth, polished gemstones in the shape of an oval with a thumb-sized indentation. They originated in Ancient Greece. Held between the index finger and thumb, rubbing them is believed to lessen one's worries. This action is a type of stim which can often create feelings of calmness and reduce stress levels. They enjoyed relatively large popularity in the 1970s.



I have one for me and one for my fiancee. He goes away on business trips almost every week, so we are apart a lot. When I feel sad, worried, or lonely, I take it out and place it in my hands and think of him.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

KawaiiMira said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> I have one for me and one for my fiancee. He goes away on business trips almost every week, so we are apart a lot. When I feel sad, worried, or lonely, I take it out and place it in my hands and think of him.


I have a stone worry stone that has a thumb print on it for where you are supposed to rub it :0


----------



## mcgeek's_girl

The contents of my brand new Parker Satchel (with comentary!):

1) Yellow Parker Leather Satchel  
- I just got this bag on Sunday as a gift from my mom from her trip to Ottawa. I've had my eye on it for weeks and FINALLY I've got it! 
2) Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion
3) Coach blue flower key-ring and Swiss Army Knife
- The keyring is an older one... three years old I think. I made that purchase in Santa Fe, New Mexico (at the same time I bought a black handbag, the name of which I cannot remember for the life of me  )
4) Coach Patchwork Wristlet
-This is my pencil case. It's an older one again, newer than the keyring but still kind of old, I think I've had a year and a bit with this one. I really did like the patchwork style on the smaller pieces like these.
5) Bits of homework
-What's a bag without homework? I'm amazed none of it's wrinkled... 
6) Paid In Blood by Mel Odom
-My current novel.
7) Ecojot Notebook
-I am a writer and this is my portable outlet. I've been stealing far too much notebook paper from myself (which has caught up to me in my Legal Studies class) so I have a notebook now. I especially like Ecojot because they use 100% (yes 100%) recyled paper, all organic dye and recycled bindings in their materials. They use no new materials only the most recycled will do.
8) Excel Polar Ice gum
-My favourite flavour ever.
9) My glasses case.
-WITH the glasses for once!
10) Wallet
-Not a coach wallet :s but it does the trick. It's a Dakine wallet, and I actually really like the design.
11) Nature Valley Sweet and Salty Bar with Almonds
-I like to carry around a little food with me because on Fridays at my school we don't have a lunch period because we get out early. So, no one brings a lunch and some days hunger catches up with you, so I make sure I'm not fishing for change at the vending machine.
12) Memory sticks
-One of these sticks, the one with the Hawaiian print on it, carries my writing projects, pictures, and the like. The other carries my school work.
13) Texas Instrument TI-84 Graphing Calculator
-Math demands it so I have it. It's too big!!! 
14) School ID
-Now mandatory for every high school student in the city! 
15) Kleenex
-Because no classroom has any these days.
16) Coach sketch miniskinny and iPod Nano Chromatic in Purple
-The miniskinny is a favourite of mine; the fabric is getting sort of dusty so I need to clean it up. The iPod is one of my most prized possessions (next to my purse collection). If I didn't have my music, I'd be stifled. And what better to carry my music in that a Coach piece?!
17) Advil Liquid Gels
-Because headaches suck.
18) Maybelline Dream Matte Powder
-The best foundation line I have ever used. I will openly argue that the best product in the Dream Matte line is the liquid, the powder is easier to carry to school for touch-ups.
19) Clinique Lipgloss
20) Mac slide-out mirror
-I've had this thing since 5th grade...
21) Revlon Eyeliner
22) Clinique Lipstick
-Golden Mink is my favourite shade!
23) Lorac longlast lipstick
-For those days when I can't afford to touch up.
24) Clinique Mascara
-The best mascara in the world.
25) Body Shop lip balm in Papaya
-It's my favourite scent; it smells exactly like this punch that our family friends make every time we go over; it's my favourite drink too!
26) Clinique Lipgloss
-I have a lot of Clinique...

That's my bag!


----------



## TechDiva

mcgeek's_girl said:


>


 

I loved the way you numbered your display & described the contents of that beautiful bag. Very clever.


----------



## mcgeek's_girl

TechDiva said:


> I loved the way you numbered your display & described the contents of that beautiful bag. Very clever.


  Thank you! It's a little thing I picked up on the Ecojot blog. The designer of the notebooks decided to do it with her purse and I loved the idea!


----------



## shezarealgem

mcgeek's_girl said:


> Thank you! It's a little thing I picked up on the Ecojot blog. The designer of the notebooks decided to do it with her purse and I loved the idea!


 

Your pic isn't showing up.


----------



## clb1968

The yellow Parker is just so cheerful. love it


----------



## DanaC

mcgeek's_girl That is so pretty. Congrats. I love the yellow Parker.


----------



## mcgeek's_girl

Yay! I'm glad everyone likes it! It was definately worth it!


----------



## TejasMama

Mcgeek...your pictures and description were awesome!  One of the best posts in the thread!


----------



## iheartdooney

mcgeek's_girl, I  your Yellow Parker. 
I am dying for a yellow purse for summer!!


----------



## Lux~Love

Old perfume (Paris Hilton i think?)
Juicy Couture Wallet
vitamins and tylenol
coach eyeglasses
checkbook
keys
cellphone
hand sanitizer


I just cleaned it out a few days ago.. I usually have way more stuff!


----------



## wyllowdaemon

What isnt in it....

*Coach french purse style wallet
*cell phone
*Coach purple turnlock keychain with my keys on it
*80GB Ipod and folding AKG headphones
*One Touch Ultra Mini glucose monitor *pink* 
*gum
*Tide to Go pen
*Tylenol and Tums (stressful job)
*brush
*book
*small notebook and pen
*digital camera
*small makeup case with my MAC hello kitty stuff and a Studio Fix compact
*hand sanitizer
*travel sized hand lotion
....and on the outside the Coach 5 flower or 5 daisy keychain I picked up at the Woodbury Commons outlet for decoration!


----------



## wyllowdaemon

clb1968 said:


> Ok pics of my small black leather Sabrina adorned by my lilac polkadot pony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the contents,purple lurex capacity wristlet and matching skinny, soho wallet, 3x5 planner, striped pencil case and sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my purple lurex capacity contains all the diabetes related stuff I need, in the matching mini skinny I have my Mp3 and earbuds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teal cosmetic case , lipglosses and MAC powder, contact drops and other junk,lol



I have the same meter in pink!  I love that it is so small takes up alot less room!


----------



## wyllowdaemon

bunnymasseuse said:


> Put my asparagus haversack into action earlier than anticipated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I absolutely LOVE the suede Haversack, and Macy's.com has it in Dark pink and turquoise, but I'll have to wait until they hit the outlets.



That bag is a lovely color, wow!


----------



## clb1968

wyllowdaemon said:


> I have the same meter in pink! I love that it is so small takes up alot less room!


 
I have it in pink, green, purple , black and silver, I think I have a blue one too,need to have one in every color ! I also have skins for some of the other meters I use, I like to decorate them


----------



## mrskb81

Lux~Love said:


> Old perfume (Paris Hilton i think?)
> Juicy Couture Wallet
> vitamins and tylenol
> coach eyeglasses
> checkbook
> keys
> cellphone
> hand sanitizer
> 
> 
> I just cleaned it out a few days ago.. I usually have way more stuff!



Which Ergo is this? It looks a little smaller than the Ergo's that I've seen...maybe more "my" size.


----------



## d&blover84

Lux~Love said:


> Old perfume (Paris Hilton i think?)
> Juicy Couture Wallet
> vitamins and tylenol
> coach eyeglasses
> checkbook
> keys
> cellphone
> hand sanitizer
> 
> 
> I just cleaned it out a few days ago.. I usually have way more stuff!


 



*i've been thinking on it ever since you posted this!  i know...nuts.  i figured out what perfume that is.  paris hilton cancan.  smells soooo good.  my husband loves it.    i didn't recognize it because the bottle i have is from the christmas set that has six other ones with it.  good stuff.*


----------



## newmom

..kels* said:


> inside my medium chocolate carly!


 
I love that pink/purple scarf!!  Does anyone know if its a new style, or if it came out a while ago?  Have not seen any on the bay.  TIA!


----------



## ..kels*

^^^^ Thank you!  I got it at an outlet about a year ago. I have no idea what the style number is though, sorry!


----------



## Lux~Love

mrskb81 said:


> Which Ergo is this? It looks a little smaller than the Ergo's that I've seen...maybe more "my" size.




I really have no idea :blink: lol, i got it in 2007... I usually dont even carry it because it is small, but I just recently moved and havent yet discovered where all my purses went, lol, I usually carry much larger bags


----------



## bunnymasseuse

woot, finally changed into a diff bag!


----------



## B-Town

Love how the tattersall works with the patchwork Josie!


----------



## prof ash

*newmom *- i love your compact mirror w/ the heart!!!!! so cute! do you remember where you got it from by any chance?

*bunny *- i love all of the green leather with tattersall - perfect combo


----------



## KaliDaisy

Here are the contents of my medium Zoe (please excuse the dirty apartment carpet):






Contents of capacity wristlet:






Contents of regular wristlet:






This is what's in the zippered pocket inside:










​


----------



## clb1968

..kels* said:


> inside my medium chocolate carly!


 

I love the compact with the heart.


----------



## db89

KaliDaisy said:


> Here are the contents of my medium Zoe (please excuse the dirty apartment carpet):​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents of capacity wristlet:​
> 
> 
> 
> Contents of regular wristlet:​
> 
> 
> 
> This is what's in the zippered pocket inside:​


 wow... i am amazed at what can be packed into your medium ZOE !!


----------



## mzbag

Coach Monogram Wristlet 

Pink Palm Centro
Cash
Drivers License
Credit Card


----------



## clb1968

My Soho sig satchel





all of my assorted stuff


----------



## shezarealgem

In my green carryall: tote capacity wristlet full of beauty items, whiskey french wallet, pink patent mini skinny type wallet, weight watchers handbook, 2 suckers (used to bribe my kids while shopping), cell phone, pre-k graduation picture proofs, sani-gel


----------



## kayyle

clb1968 - Wow, I'm amazed at how much is in your soho satchel! Love the sateen/gold!

shezarealgem - I like the green with pink accessories, pink & green is such a cute combo. Cute grad pics of your girl too!


----------



## clb1968

kayyle said:


> clb1968 - Wow, I'm amazed at how much is in your soho satchel! Love the sateen/gold!
> 
> shezarealgem - I like the green with pink accessories, pink & green is such a cute combo. Cute grad pics of your girl too!


 
Yes, all those pockets are great for organization. It hold quite a bit and is really not that heavy.


----------



## girlwithstyle82

..kels* said:


> ^^^^ Thank you!  I got it at an outlet about a year ago. I have no idea what the style number is though, sorry!



Your brown carly with purple scarf is so pretty. The purple scarf makes it so classy! U have nice taste in bags


----------



## girlwithstyle82

Whats in my bag as of May 20th 2009!

My new coach bag that I got for my birthday on May 17th!!

1 Coach bag
2 Coach wallet
3 Itouch
4 Keys
5 Perfume from victoria secret
6 Tissues
7 Sephora makeup bag, but it holds my ipod nano for the gym
8 Chanel sunglasses
9 Saks Fifth Ave makeup bag (got it at a thrift store $2 dollars!)
10 Pill case
11 Small note book
12 Brush


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Sorry-

I am not very computer piture sabby but this is what is always in my Coach bags.

   My Coach eyeglasses, not shades but their line of eyewear.  They are so beautiful and they have the great eyewear case.

   A Coach wristlet and small wallet I have one of each for each purse.  

    My currect Coach Key chain of choice and my Cell phone charm of choice.

   Last but not list my Coach "B" (last name)   

            YES I JUST LOVE COACH............


----------



## DangerousJade

Inside my small Cherry Sabrina:

















This purse is a black hole. It holds so much in such a compact bag!


----------



## B-Town

Hey, I have that book! Don't necessarily agree with everything Bloom says in it, but I still found it fascinating to read. 

Also, on the topic of purses, I didn't realize how much a small Sabrina could hold! From the outside, they don't look that roomy at all (or at least I haven't thought so).


----------



## DangerousJade

B-Town said:


> Hey, I have that book! Don't necessarily agree with everything Bloom says in it, but I still found it fascinating to read.
> 
> Also, on the topic of purses, I didn't realize how much a small Sabrina could hold! From the outside, they don't look that roomy at all (or at least I haven't thought so).



I have vaguely mixed feelings about Harold Bloom. I think he's ultra-traditional about literature and the literary canon, which I don't totally agree with. Art is always in forward motion, and I think real objectivity requires you to look both ahead of you and behind. That being said, I think Bloom is a genius about getting "the big picture" of the Western literary tradition. I think his brilliance is in articulating why we should care about the great literary works, and what makes them great. A book about why _Hamlet _is *HAMLET!!!* seems like a perfect match for Bloom's insights.

The small Sabrina is outrageously amazing. I can pack a small nation in there and still have room for my iPod. I was a hard sell on Sabrina, and now I want another one. Oy vey.


----------



## missaudrie

1. Ice Breakers gum
2. Blackberry Curve 8900
3. Heritage Stripe Zip Around Wallet
4. Lurex Mini Skinny (used as my camera case)
5. Pen
6. Mac Lipglass in Soft & Slow
7. Strawberry Lip Smacker lipbalm
8. Milani Buzz Worthy Lipgloss in Buzz Off
+My car key which I forgot about cause it's always in the zippered pocket. It's keyless entry &ignition so I never have to take it out of my purse unless I switch purses.


----------



## fcochran

My good friend Lindsay is currently housing lots of essential items such as:
Amanda mini skinny
pink madison envelope wallet
ipod 
cell phone
scarf print cosmetic case
heritage stripe planner
kat von d lip gloss 
hair brush
Ray Bans
Pandora bracelet 
Airline tickets
bottle of water
crackers
old receipts that should be trashed
gum
earrings
baby wipes
lotion
and a movie


----------



## clb1968

DangerousJade said:


> Inside my small Cherry Sabrina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This purse is a black hole. It holds so much in such a compact bag!


 
Wow, you really can put alot in your Sabrina, I put about the same amount in mine, I have a book in it sometimes too.

I really need it in Cherry. I love my black one, but I need another,LOL


----------



## j'adore coach

DangerousJade said:


> I have vaguely mixed feelings about Harold Bloom. I think he's ultra-traditional about literature and the literary canon, which I don't totally agree with. Art is always in forward motion, and I think real objectivity requires you to look both ahead of you and behind. That being said, I think Bloom is a genius about getting "the big picture" of the Western literary tradition. I think his brilliance is in articulating why we should care about the great literary works, and what makes them great. A book about why _Hamlet _is *HAMLET!!!* seems like a perfect match for Bloom's insights.
> 
> The small Sabrina is outrageously amazing. I can pack a small nation in there and still have room for my iPod. I was a hard sell on Sabrina, and now I want another one. Oy vey.




"a small nation"    That's hilarious!


----------



## arsweb

I've been carrying my turquoise large Ergo tote...











I love this bag!


----------



## DangerousJade

^^^

The leather on that bag is _so _gorgeous.


----------



## GossipGirlxox

Don't have too much in my bag now that it's summer and school is out!


----------



## bnjj

This is one of my favourite threads.  I love looking at what everyone has inside their bags.  

If I remember, I might post the contents of my Cherry Sabrina tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Angeltears1945

I have been looking at everyones beautiful bags for so long, I decided to post one of mine {Finally says my wonderful 7 year old son!} 

Let me say now I am Sorry for how long it is...lol.

Lets see where to start I did not think that I could carry this much stuff in this small of a bag!

Lets Start with the outter front pocket:

~Bath and Body Works Blotting Papers
~Frizz Ease {Yes it works, down south all we seem to have are hot bad hair days}
~Burts Bees Cutice Cream {Works like a charm between manis}~
~Little Blue Flash Drive Person
~Ed Hardy lighter {I don't smoke just think they look cool}
~Neutrogena Lip Smoother in Glaze {Perfect nutral tone for everyone}
~Clean & Clear Blotter Papers {Can never have to many here in the summer}
~Bath and Body Works Butterfly Flower {Makes me feel pretty}
***The silver fob on the zipper pull is also Butterfly Flower, only in the solid. It came with a great little zip case that I use for mes and such

Now Inside:

~2 Pens from Diffrent Doctors Offices
~Small Op Art Wallet I think it is a Madsion, if I am wrong PLEASE let me know, I bought it on sale at Dillards for $35 marked down from $98! { I bought it thinking I would give it as a gift, but found I fell in love with it once I tried putting everythin in it!}
~Large Purple notebook, with a Sun sticker on it {I am not a day person, so my DD thought it would be funny to get me a sticker with the sun on it.}
~Small Purple notebook {I use it to record any money that I spend from checking, or cash. It has sooo helped me see where I can cut out things that I may not really need so that I can get the things I really want, like say... More Coach!}
~Small White Zipper Case that came with the Bath and Body Works Butterfly Flowers key fob, I use it for my meds for migranes.
~Pink Dragon
~Glow In The Dark Blue Fairy
~Guard Mouse
~Werewolf {My son gave it to me the day after my wallet was stolen about a year ago, to "guard mommy", so it goes into everybag I use}
~Nightmare {Horse Black tiny keeps away bad dreams}
~Blue Koi Fish
~Lucky Penny {When we had to leave for Hurricane Rita, Each of us got one, my love, daughter, son and I, we think they were lucky as we came home to only no power for about 4 weeks, and my hotel was still standing, and it had power so we had somewhere to stay. It reminds us how lucky we are}
~Rainbow Horse {"So the Nightmare does not get lonely" said my son}
~Baby Ewok
~Little Snake Charm {to keep them away}
~Extra Coach Hangtag {I always have one for some reason}
~Black Leather Checkbook Holder
~"Love" Notebook {My son gave me this one day when I was not feeling well, so I would always know he loves me}
~Madison Large Op Art Wristlet 
~Gold Tattersall Graffiti Wristlet
~Black Parker Op Art Mini Skinny
~Black Mini Skinny 

Inside the Madison Large Op Art Wristlet:

~Wet Ones Singles
~Stash Peach Black Tea
~Bath and Body Works Blue Zebra Mirror
~Hairbands
~Orange Goodys {I hate my headaches}
~Stawberry, Orange, Banana Drink Mix {This stuff is so good with cold water! I have to hide a few in my bag or they are gone when I get home!LOL}
~Clearasil Pimple Blocker Pen {Yeah I know you would think after 30 pimples would leave us alone...}
~Skull Blue pencil
~Mini Tide to go {I LOVE THESE THINGS}
~Jack Black Hand healer for my Love
~Brown lighter my DD brought me back from her field trip.
~Pink Ed Hardy Lighter {I don't smoke but I seem to have more lighters than someone that does...lol.}

Gold Tattersall Graffiti Wristlet:

~Bandages {I have Hello Kitty, Scooby, Huge beautiful Fairies, and Disney Princesses {Fine only Belle and Snow White, I was never much for the others}
~More Goodys {In case there is a shortage or something...lol.}
~BC Powders {Same as Goodys, but taste terrible}
~Green Saftey Razon
~Sting Relief
~2 Kinds of Burn Ointment
~ Rohto V {Best eye drops ever made}
~ Neo To Go
~ Benadryl To Go
~Tweezers

Black Parker Op Art Mini Skinny:

~Oil MD Ginger Roll On
~Blistex Rasberry Lemonaid 
~Bath & Body Works Aromatherapy Headache Relief
~Bath & Body Works Aromatherapy Mental Clarity
~Bath & Body Works Aromatherapy Cold & Flu Therapy

Black Mini Skinny:
~Pictures Of My Beautiful Daughter and Son
~Store Cards
~Headphones and Adaptor for my Moto Q 
~Change for the vending machines at the hospital. You can only eat in the cafateria so much until you need sugar and caffine! {My Mum has stage 4 cancer, all I keep hearing is how rare it is and how fast moving it is and that she is lucky to have lived the last year, and Chemo is working, {they think}  And that She can be alright, but some days it is so very hard.}


----------



## Angeltears1945

last 2 photos...


----------



## missaudrie

Angeltears1945 said:


> last 2 photos...


 WOW you carry A LOT! Where do you get the strawberry orange banana drink mix? It sounds good! I love drink mixes cause I usually always carry a water bottle when I go to work or school.


----------



## Angeltears1945

Target it is their brand, it is the only one I have ever seen


----------



## clb1968

Wow that is alot, I thought mine was bad with all the stuff I carry at times.

Which bag is that, I see Op Art , just not sure on the purse. Parker Hippie?


----------



## jelita78

missaudrie said:


> WOW you carry A LOT!


i was about to say the same thing!!


----------



## cutecoachgirl

I love this thread...gonna post a pic later today...


----------



## Angeltears1945

yeas it is a parker hippie. I LOVE this bag!


----------



## amenor

Wow, you carry a lottttttt!! And I love your bag!!! I'm hunting for one >.<


----------



## B-Town

DangerousJade said:


> A book about why _Hamlet _is *HAMLET!!!* seems like a perfect match for Bloom's insights.



This is a really good way of putting it! I agree that he's very dead-white-man-centric, but that if you want some insight into the traditional Western canon, he's a great source. I am sure he'd think it beneath him, but I wish he'd write something aimed directly at high schoolers. I know several people who, upon actually reading the books they were assigned to read in high school, have enjoyed them and expressed that they wish they'd read the books back in the day. 

Switching topics--*Angeltears*, carrying that much would seriously stress me out! I hate to have more in my purse than what I actually need for the day. (It might be the anal, Type A side of my personality!)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

missaudrie said:


> WOW you carry A LOT! Where do you get the strawberry orange banana drink mix? It sounds good! I love drink mixes cause I usually always carry a water bottle when I go to work or school.


LOL, her bag reminds me of mine, tons of stuff I carry, not all of them do I use in one day, or week


----------



## clb1968

bunnymasseuse said:


> LOL, her bag reminds me of mine, tons of stuff I carry, not all of them do I use in one day, or week


 
Bunny , we just need to weigh one of yours without anything it it, just the fobs, ect on the outside and see what it weighs

I have to carry "everything" too, that is just me. Maybe I will get one of those little carts with wheels on it to roll my purse along beside me


----------



## TheresaD

I have been looking at all of your bags for the past couple of weeks and finally decided to take a picture of just a few things in my op art sabrina.
There's usually more stuff in there (my samantha sunglasses and many other things) but I just got back from a trip and decided to clean it out finally.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

clb1968 said:


> Bunny , we just need to weigh one of yours without anything it it, just the fobs, ect on the outside and see what it weighs
> 
> I have to carry "everything" too, that is just me. Maybe I will get one of those little carts with wheels on it to roll my purse along beside me


Yeah, I'm bad with decorating.  Sometimes my decorations are heavier than individual items in the bag   But I do know I carry to much, and just thinking here, I can name off things I have in there I have yet to touch, but I guess i'm one of those "well if x was to happen I'd be prepared!!" lol....

I guess it's just what makes me who I am, the over pimp-ed out bag wearing bunnY


----------



## Angeltears1945

B-Town said:


> Switching topics--*Angeltears*, carrying that much would seriously stress me out! I hate to have more in my purse than what I actually need for the day. (It might be the anal, Type A side of my personality!)


 

I am the same way, but feel that the one time I leave something at ome, I will need it.


----------



## d&blover84

*I haven't posted my innards in forever!  Here's my new pretty!* * It's not a huge bag, but holds a good bit of stuff!  I love that I already have awesome matching accessories for her.*


----------



## DangerousJade

^^^

I love your french purse and all the colors!


----------



## d&blover84

*thank you^^^*


----------



## Angeltears1945

Angeltears1945 said:


> I am the same way, but feel that the one time I leave something at ome, I will need it.


 
Ifeveryone could please forgive my spelling, I seem to not be able to tyle after having a tooth pulled, maybe the meds...lol.


----------



## Angeltears1945

d&blover84 said:


> *I haven't posted my innards in forever! Here's my new pretty!* * It's not a huge bag, but holds a good bit of stuff! I love that I already have awesome matching accessories for her.*


  I so want that bag, I thought about getting it, but waited, now wish I would not have, it is beautiful!!!


----------



## d&blover84

Angeltears1945 said:


> I so want that bag, I thought about getting it, but waited, now wish I would not have, it is beautiful!!!


 

*Well, if you still want it there are quite a few listed on bonanzle, and ebay for decent prices.  I paid $170 shipped, I believe there's one on bonanzle for under $200.  (not mine)  Supposedly they went for $150 at the outlets, so you can gauge your price on that.  *


----------



## Angeltears1945

thank you!


----------



## Melys28

d&blover84 said:


> *I haven't posted my innards in forever!  Here's my new pretty!* * It's not a huge bag, but holds a good bit of stuff!  I love that I already have awesome matching accessories for her.*



This bag is cute, I so want one! I like how you have everything inside... gotta love the Graffiti


----------



## missaudrie

TheresaD said:


> I have been looking at all of your bags for the past couple of weeks and finally decided to take a picture of just a few things in my op art sabrina.
> There's usually more stuff in there (my samantha sunglasses and many other things) but I just got back from a trip and decided to clean it out finally.


 Pretty bag! I also love your magenta small wallet


----------



## SheGetsWoundUp

In my Coach Op Art Black Sabrina:

- iphone charger
- makeup bag w/ makeup 
- hairbrush
- keys with Coach mouse keyfob
- Excedrin (a must!)
- ipod earbuds in Tiffany envelope
- my OLD ipod**
- iphone 
- Coach wallet
- work badge

** I have a nice new ipod but carry my old one with me everywhere because I don't care if it gets messed up -


----------



## axcelle

In my Rose Gold Madison Metallic Leather Sabrina:

- Kleenex (ugh allergies)
- Exedrin Migraine
- Madison small wallet in Cherry
- Madison wristlet in Cherry
- Chanel glasses case w Rx glasses and sunglasses
- Chewy bar!
- Compact
- iPod shuffle for the car
- BlackJackII


----------



## clb1968

I'll just keep the Sabrina love going.

My large Cherry Sabrina, I think I could almost fit my black small Sabrina inside.


----------



## DanaC

Wow I'm luvin your Sabrina. Very pretty stuff in it too. I always keep a snack in my bag too.


----------



## Angeltears1945

The Sabrina 's are so beautiful, I just can not sem to talk myself into one, though, I have a Hamptions tote that DH got me when I want something that goes on the arm like that. But still I am thinking maybe, one day...


----------



## Sweetpea83

clb, your sabrina is really cute! Love your accessories as well.


----------



## Sweetpea83

TheresaD said:


> I have been looking at all of your bags for the past couple of weeks and finally decided to take a picture of just a few things in my op art sabrina.
> There's usually more stuff in there (my samantha sunglasses and many other things) but I just got back from a trip and decided to clean it out finally.



Love your day planner!


----------



## Sweetpea83

girlwithstyle82 said:


> Whats in my bag as of May 20th 2009!
> 
> My new coach bag that I got for my birthday on May 17th!!
> 
> 1 Coach bag
> 2 Coach wallet
> 3 Itouch
> 4 Keys
> 5 Perfume from victoria secret
> 6 Tissues
> 7 Sephora makeup bag, but it holds my ipod nano for the gym
> 8 Chanel sunglasses
> 9 Saks Fifth Ave makeup bag (got it at a thrift store $2 dollars!)
> 10 Pill case
> 11 Small note book
> 12 Brush




Love it and all the contents!!


----------



## TheresaD

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love your day planner!


----------



## TiffiniCelina

Here's a late reveal of my Mother's Day gift from my son:

*LAVENDER Sabrina---my FIRST leather COACH(**boutique)*
*Daphne charm(*boutique)
*letter "a" charm*(boutique special order)
Contents:

*black SOHO signature CHECKBOOK wallet* (factory)
*lilac signature stripe WRISTLET* (factory) holds lavender motorola V3XX cellphone/HelloKitty cover
*lilac signature stipe MINI SKINNY* (factory)holds singles/change
*pink trigger keyfob *
*pink signature HEART photo keyfob*(boyfriend/son photo)
*lavender reading glasses/black case*
*2 year planner *(wal*mart for work & dr. appointments)
*pink Sony digital camera/case *(circuitcity)
*fossil sunglass bag* (for girlie necessities)
(forgot contents of inside pocket: chapstick, comb, baby lotion)

I only have small Sabrinas. I tried on large size with my contents above, and they got lost in the enormous inside. All in all, since I have found COACH several months ago, I have become very organized in my purse contents. I used to carry unneeded junk, now I leave the extra stuff at home.
:tpfrox:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tiff, love your bag and its contents! I especially love your mini skinny and wristlet..so cute!


----------



## clb1968

The lavender is so pretty.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

awww.. cute purse! I was going to get a Lavander Leather Sabrina, but the color is too similar to my Baby Pink Sabrina.

love the small case letter "a" keyfob you got there! how much was it?  do you mind sharing with me what the style code is?


----------



## TiffiniCelina

twochubbycheeks said:


> awww.. cute purse! I was going to get a Lavander Leather Sabrina, but the color is too similar to my Baby Pink Sabrina.
> 
> love the small case letter "a" keyfob you got there! how much was it? do you mind sharing with me what the style code is?


 
*The STYLE NO. is : 92373 and is $30.00. It is currently on Coach.com. I ordered from boutique so I didn't pay shipping. *

*Thanks for comments*


----------



## d&blover84

*i have that "a" fob!  love it!*


----------



## twochubbycheeks

TiffiniCelina said:


> *The STYLE NO. is : 92373 and is $30.00. It is currently on Coach.com. I ordered from boutique so I didn't pay shipping. *
> 
> *Thanks for comments*


 
thanks dear~


----------



## Conchenn

d&blover84 said:


> *I haven't posted my innards in forever! Here's my new pretty!* * It's not a huge bag, but holds a good bit of stuff! I love that I already have awesome matching accessories for her.*


 
I love the color of your Madison French Purse!  I must have missed that one.  Gorgeous!


----------



## d&blover84

*aww thank ya!  *


----------



## jelita78

hi all!

mokey asked me today about my chameleon insert and i just realised that  i just carry the same thing inside it as it really take me just 5 seconds to shift it in and out of my bags daily..

so, here's the pic of what's inside my large size red chameleon insert!
which i can fit this inside a large sabrina, julianne, large carly, medium ergo tote, and yes, i can fit this large insert inside the small sabrina, medium carly, medium ergo hobo, ergo pleated framed satchel too! 
the tips is the take out the removable flat based piece of the chameleon insert which then allows you to slightly crunch the insert to make it slimmer, iykwim..

















opssiee. totally busted with all those biscuits and crackers at the sides! 





oh one thing i forgot to mention is that i flip the insert inside out.. meaning that initially you will get it with the pockets for pens and all on the outside and zipper part on the inside.. i flip it inside out to have it the other way around as i find it better and neat this way..

and i don't have a make up case as i put all the lispticks, lipgloss, compact powder, perfume, hand cream, hand sanitizer, eyeliner, pens, wipes, etc in the chameleon pockets / slots.. 
also i have 2 envirosax bags inside the outer zippered part of the chameleon insert..
i find this to be the best invention ever! totally handy for me!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Finally, changed out to a diff bag!


----------



## d&blover84

*oh that is really gorgeous bunny!  i'm a sucker for tattersall  *


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

oh! Bunny, I do adore your whole set.


----------



## clb1968

Love all the tattersall Bunny, I am carrying the same cosmetic case right now.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

clb1968 said:


> Love all the tattersall Bunny, I am carrying the same cosmetic case right now.


The only thing with the cosmetic case is that it was SO much bigger than the leather pencil case I was using in my bleecker med. duffle.  So I have to resist the urge to fill it more than the previous case


----------



## chelsea_77

Well I dont have pics of what's 'inside' my Coach...but rather, what's ON my Coach.....


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute pics, chelsea!


----------



## Tamy1119

Ohhhhh how cute...  I LOVE the look of pure contentment on the cat's face...


----------



## Tamy1119

I have finally found the perfect summer bag... my Pink Signature Stripe Tote with the silver accents... I LOVE this bag.... sooo.. here is my summer bag and what I carry inside her...







I carry inside, 2 capacity Wristlets, a Pink Signature Cricket and a Khaki/White Signature Hamptons.. along with my brush, and a pen... Missing are my phone and keys ....


----------



## Tamy1119

Inside the Khaki/White Signature Capacity Wristlet:
Mortin
Bandaids
Important papers 
Lip Gloss
Pictures
Other Cards (not so needed cards)
Amanda Green Mini with Meds, tweezers and small eyeglass screwdriver....


----------



## Tamy1119

In the Pink Cricket Capacity Wristlet...
Madison Magenta Mini with Money (coins and bills)
Picture of Hubby and me in Florida at Planet Hollywood
More bandaids
Stamps
ID, work ID, ATM, Insurance, Fridays Cards...


----------



## Tamy1119

I tend to carry really the bare minimum in my Bags... I don't really wear makeup, and have just some pressed powder in my desk drawer at work if needed... but other than that... I don't use anything else.. LOL..... I hate having a bag that is stuffed full, so hence I only carry what I think I really have to... LOL...


----------



## buttercup784eve

Tamy you are so neat!!  But I have to ask... why so many bandaids?  LOL


----------



## Tamy1119

LOL... I always find I get some sort of cut on my fingers and need a bandaid.. as well as Hubby, whose hands and fingers are a mess from his being a mechanic ... He uses them more than I do.. so I keep stocked up... LMAO...


----------



## Melys28

Bunny,I love all that tattersall,you always have such beautiful sets! Gorgeous!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Melys28 said:


> Bunny,I love all that tattersall,you always have such beautiful sets! Gorgeous!!


Thanks darling, i have a soft spot for the Tattersall


----------



## ~NIKITA~

chelsea_77 said:


> Well I dont have pics of what's 'inside' my Coach...but rather, what's ON my Coach.....



awwww that is too cute


----------



## twochubbycheeks

jelita78 said:


> hi all!
> 
> mokey asked me today about my chameleon insert and i just realised that i just carry the same thing inside it as it really take me just 5 seconds to shift it in and out of my bags daily..
> 
> so, here's the pic of what's inside my large size red chameleon insert!
> which i can fit this inside a large sabrina, julianne, large carly, medium ergo tote, and yes, i can fit this large insert inside the small sabrina, medium carly, medium ergo hobo, ergo pleated framed satchel too!
> the tips is the take out the removable flat based piece of the chameleon insert which then allows you to slightly crunch the insert to make it slimmer, iykwim..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opssiee. totally busted with all those biscuits and crackers at the sides!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh one thing i forgot to mention is that i flip the insert inside out.. meaning that initially you will get it with the pockets for pens and all on the outside and zipper part on the inside.. i flip it inside out to have it the other way around as i find it better and neat this way..
> 
> and i don't have a make up case as i put all the lispticks, lipgloss, compact powder, perfume, hand cream, hand sanitizer, eyeliner, pens, wipes, etc in the chameleon pockets / slots..
> also i have 2 envirosax bags inside the outer zippered part of the chameleon insert..
> i find this to be the best invention ever! totally handy for me!


 

awesome! I use a Chameleon insert too! I have a hot pink insert. I also use my insert inside-out!


----------



## monokuro

I envy you gals that carry little to nothing in your purses!

I have everything but the kitchen sink in mine! LMao. ><


----------



## babyjean06

Everones purses are so neat! Mine is such a mess these days!


----------



## deleckidesign

Legacy Shoulder Bag in Pond!

First pic is my two babies 

All medicines, motrin, cough drops, inhaler, etc. are in the black capacity wristlet. 
All make-up and feminine stuff is in the pink floral wristlet.
ID and credit cards are in the mini skinny.


----------



## clb1968

Ok I will keep the Pond shoulder love going in, since I changed out from your thread the other day,lol











I have in the back zip pocket, my yellow daisy tissue holder and blue leather photo book.

Front pockets have my meds and hair clips and gum, the other pocket has diabetes testing stuff .

Inside is my wallet, teal makeup case, blue leather planner and striped pencil case and Betty Boop sunglasses case with my Coach sunnies, takes up less room than the hardshell Coach one.


----------



## d&blover84

*i can't believe it fits that much stuff charlotte!  it's gorgeous!  and you're a sag too?  i love that charm, so glad i finally found mine.*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love that bag, deleckidesign! Your dog is adorable!


----------



## clb1968

d&blover84 said:


> *i can't believe it fits that much stuff charlotte! it's gorgeous! and you're a sag too? i love that charm, so glad i finally found mine.*


 

Yes I am a sag too, Dec 13.


----------



## d&blover84

*19th here cool  *


----------



## rendodan110

*my navy patent ergo hobo*
navy patent ergo wristlet holds misc stuff makeup,inhaler, miss a kit and small first aid kit etc
coach wallet holds money,cards etc
coach sig and gold 3x5 planner
blackberry pearl my cell phone and lifeline!!!
yellow sig coach camera case holds cigs and lighter
pink patent trim sig coach camera case for ipod touch,fm transmitter and headphones
keys with coach key chain
small tibetan hemp pouch holds charger cords and batteries
small crochet pouch hanging on front of hobo holds bluetooth headset
mints
small notebook
pens
lotion
perfume
comb 
allergy meds
tiger balm
more pics in next post!


----------



## rendodan110

the red and black in the background is my husbands leg in his cupid pajama's!!


----------



## jelita78

rendodan110 >> now u make me want a navy hobo!! and a matching wristlet!!
LOL at your hubby leg! haha


----------



## rendodan110

jelita78 said:


> rendodan110 >> now u make me want a navy hobo!! and a matching wristlet!!
> LOL at your hubby leg! haha


 
You should get a set they are great for rain,snow and any time when you just cannot keep your bag clean!  I get a lot of compliments on  the set.
lol im sure hubby loved having his cupid pj's on TPF!!!!


----------



## Ctbagboy

Hello everyone! I'm new to the site, it's a pleasure to meet you all! 

I have this oversized light blue Hamptons Weekend tote from the new summer 09 men's collection! I love this bag, it's a little on the big side but i still love it! It has so many different pockets and compartments, i just think it's the greatest! 






its a lil' empty because my school stuff isn't in there, we don't have much homework now that junior year is ending 






And this is everything! 






From top left: my ipod touch, Dooney & Bourke leather mini wallet, My Ray Bans (the case is next to it) my copy of Breaking Dawn with some old dayquil on it (Let me just say the Twilight Series is probably the best thing ever), water bottle, my Nintendo DSi, brush, Blistex Silk & Shine chapstick, Burt's Bees beeswax lip balm, my BlackBerry, my J.Crew pencil case, and some Bath and Body Works body lotion in Mango Mandarin (smells yummy)


----------



## aleesara01

jelita78 said:


> hi all!
> 
> mokey asked me today about my chameleon insert and i just realised that  i just carry the same thing inside it as it really take me just 5 seconds to shift it in and out of my bags daily..
> 
> so, here's the pic of what's inside my large size red chameleon insert!
> which i can fit this inside a large sabrina, julianne, large carly, medium ergo tote, and yes, i can fit this large insert inside the small sabrina, medium carly, medium ergo hobo, ergo pleated framed satchel too!
> the tips is the take out the removable flat based piece of the chameleon insert which then allows you to slightly crunch the insert to make it slimmer, iykwim..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opssiee. totally busted with all those biscuits and crackers at the sides!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh one thing i forgot to mention is that i flip the insert inside out.. meaning that initially you will get it with the pockets for pens and all on the outside and zipper part on the inside.. i flip it inside out to have it the other way around as i find it better and neat this way..
> 
> and i don't have a make up case as i put all the lispticks, lipgloss, compact powder, perfume, hand cream, hand sanitizer, eyeliner, pens, wipes, etc in the chameleon pockets / slots..
> also i have 2 envirosax bags inside the outer zippered part of the chameleon insert..
> i find this to be the best invention ever! totally handy for me!



Love this insert!!  Do you have the regular or the extra stiff?  Thanks for the info!!


----------



## jelita78

aleesara01 >> i bought mine from http://www.chameleoninserts.com and mine is actually the LARGE size which available only in the "Structured Handbag Inserts" type.. 
don't worry, it actually can be made slimmer by removing the bottom flat piece which allows u to fit it into one of the sides of the ergo pleated framed satchel, or any of those 2 compartments bags such as peytons, and even small enough to fit into the small sabrina!
and the structured base of the insert helps to make your sabrina, carly or legacy tote to hold their bottom flat shape nicely!


----------



## bnjj

I changed into my Fuschia Pleated Ergo Satchel this morning.


----------



## gabz

havent update in awhile:

i have my parker small rose gold wallet
LV agenda
LV clés
cell
madison cosmetic case


----------



## aleesara01

jelita78 said:


> aleesara01 >> i bought mine from http://www.chameleoninserts.com and mine is actually the LARGE size which available only in the "Structured Handbag Inserts" type..
> don't worry, it actually can be made slimmer by removing the bottom flat piece which allows u to fit it into one of the sides of the ergo pleated framed satchel, or any of those 2 compartments bags such as peytons, and even small enough to fit into the small sabrina!
> and the structured base of the insert helps to make your sabrina, carly or legacy tote to hold their bottom flat shape nicely!



jazakalla!!  By the way, loved your green hijab with the green patent sabrina!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bnjj said:


> I changed into my Fuschia Pleated Ergo Satchel this morning.


LOVE the two tone legacy french wallet!


----------



## babyjean06

My diaper bag--- Loving it! Its so functional.


----------



## New2Coach

^Very cute diaper bag. I wish I would have had a bag like that when mine were little. And congrats on the new baby. I guess I missed that post.


----------



## KaliDaisy

bnjj said:


> I changed into my Fuschia Pleated Ergo Satchel this morning.



 Loving the JBJ pics!   Such a hottie.

I'm liking this purse more and more every time I see it!  Especially all the compartments.


----------



## clb1968

KaliDaisy said:


> Loving the JBJ pics!  Such a hottie.
> 
> I'm liking this purse more and more every time I see it! Especially all the compartments.


 

Yes I was drooling over the JBJ pics too, so yummy!


----------



## bnjj

KaliDaisy said:


> Loving the JBJ pics!  Such a hottie.
> 
> I'm liking this purse more and more every time I see it! Especially all the compartments.


 
Yeah, I  my JBJ cheque book cover.  There are pix on the other side as well.


----------



## jelita78

aleesara01 said:


> jazakalla!!  By the way, loved your green hijab with the green patent sabrina!!


 awwww.. why, thank you..


----------



## Bag Fetish

lillogadget said:


> I am carrying my LG Dare, wallet, keys, wei east lip gloss, oil absorbing sheets, key fob and assorted books =)



HOLY massive pic's.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Those came from an iphone... wow! mind come out small.





samantharae said:


> everyone has such beautiful bags!
> so this my baby, my Legacy satin striped tote which I love with all my heart
> 
> (sorry for the giant pictures, iPhones aren't familiar with the word small)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside we have:
> 
> - my acting wallet, signature wristlet
> - Dolce & Gabanna eyeglasses case
> - Ray Ban Wayfarers in tortoise
> - a gift receipt for my friend's new birthday Madison wristlet
> - CO Bigelow lip buffer
> - a belly button ring from my local piercer's
> - travel sized Juicy Couture roll on from Sephora (that black knob)
> - Bath and Body Works hand sanitizer
> 
> and a whole bunch of Tampax Pearls in the zipper part
> 
> oh and what should be in that empty cellphone pocket:


----------



## Bag Fetish

Oooo I have this wallet, how are you enjoying yours ? 





mrscook said:


> Coach Planner
> Bleeker Wallet
> Optic Signature Capacity
> Madison wristlet
> ipod wall charger adapter (I use mine all day so it dies fast!)
> ipod touch
> LG Chocolate phone
> Bluetooth wireless earpiece for phone
> Mirror
> stethoscope (in nursing school)
> Starbucks gift cards (my honey enables me!)
> Splenda
> Various pain remedies
> Rosebud lip salve
> Murad lip gloss
> Dior lip gloss (A must have!)
> Aveeno lotion


----------



## photogurl

Tamy1119 said:


> I have finally found the perfect summer bag... my Pink Signature Stripe Tote with the silver accents... I LOVE this bag.... sooo.. here is my summer bag and what I carry inside her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carry inside, 2 capacity Wristlets, a Pink Signature Cricket and a Khaki/White Signature Hamptons.. along with my brush, and a pen... Missing are my phone and keys ....



ADORABLE!  i love that but with the light colors does it get dirty easy? i guess it wouldn't be too bad because it is signature fabric. ah soo cute!


----------



## ~NIKITA~

awww i would love to post pics of my bag, but mine is to messy you all put me to shame


----------



## Styleforever

Which Coach bag? 

I change them up so much I have to remember to transfer all items to the bag of the day. 

I carry everything legal to carry in my Coach bags, I know it can take a lick and keep on ticking.


----------



## rendodan110

Styleforever said:


> Which Coach bag?
> 
> I change them up so much I have to remember to transfer all items to the bag of the day.
> 
> I carry everything legal to carry in my Coach bags, I know it can take a lick and keep on ticking.


 I carry all the essentials should I ever get lost I have everything I need to start over lol


----------



## B-Town

rendodan110 said:


> I carry all the essentials should I ever get lost I have everything I need to start over lol



Haha, that's hilarious! Remind me to hang out near you in the event of some sort of cataclysmic disaster that would necessitate rebuilding society--it sounds like you will be prepared!


----------



## rendodan110

B-Town said:


> Haha, that's hilarious! Remind me to hang out near you in the event of some sort of cataclysmic disaster that would necessitate rebuilding society--it sounds like you will be prepared!


Ill look for ya should we have any catastrophy's Im ready!!! lol


----------



## d&blover84

*I have just flooded the forums with pics of my sabrina...but here's her innards!  Now I just need a silver wallet.*


----------



## wifeyb

i hope i attached the thumbnails right!! my first time ever to do a thumbnail! 
in my soho satchel:
keys
checkbook (the ugly one from the bank still)
anti bacterial
afrin (cant breath without this stuff!)
dove deoderant
agenda
blink contact lens drops
carmex jar
comic book wallet (just got at lunch)
hayden harnett wallet
new green sig stipe mini skinny (w/debt card and change)
crazy pills & aleve
aveeno lotion
oil blotter roll (best ever from bbw)
victoria secret lipgloss & black glitter eyeshadow from jane


----------



## wifeyb

d&blover84 said:


> *I have just flooded the forums with pics of my sabrina...but here's her innards!  Now I just need a silver wallet.*


i LOVE LOVE your sabrina!!!!!!!!!!!! so much!!!!! very tempting!!!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I am a Coach Whore today- I do not have pic's but here is my list:

Legacy Pnt Leather Wristlet
Penelope Pnt Leather Slim Env Wallet
Small Agenda Book in Gold
Eye Glasses (Coach)
Eye Glass Case (coach)
Poppy Makeup bag (the one from Japan)
My Legacy Heart & Peace Sign Key Ring (as purse bling)
My Legacy Heart Key Ring (as purse bling)
My Tattoo Fob (for my house keys)
My Butterfly Phone Charm (for my car keys)
My Dragonfly Phone Charm (also for my car keys)

WOW and I almost got a scarf for the bag... It would of looked great...


----------



## Tamy1119

rendodan110 said:


> I carry all the essentials should I ever get lost I have everything I need to start over lol


 

LOL.. Reminds me of The Breakfast Club... Ally Sheedy's character... commenting on why she carries so much "****" in her bag...  "You never know when you're going to have to jam"....


----------



## KaliDaisy

Tamy1119 said:


> LOL.. Reminds me of The Breakfast Club... Ally Sheedy's character... commenting on why she carries so much "****" in her bag...  "You never know when you're going to have to jam"....



 Best movie EVER!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Love seeing what everyone has inside their bags, so neat and organized, unlike mine! LOL


----------



## clb1968

wifeyb said:


> i hope i attached the thumbnails right!! my first time ever to do a thumbnail!
> in my soho satchel:
> keys
> checkbook (the ugly one from the bank still)
> anti bacterial
> afrin (cant breath without this stuff!)
> dove deoderant
> agenda
> blink contact lens drops
> carmex jar
> comic book wallet (just got at lunch)
> hayden harnett wallet
> new green sig stipe mini skinny (w/debt card and change)
> crazy pills & aleve
> aveeno lotion
> oil blotter roll (best ever from bbw)
> victoria secret lipgloss & black glitter eyeshadow from jane


 
So which organizer are you using ?


I just love to see how much we can all cram in our bags.


----------



## SugarDaisy

I cram so much into my bags. I have to reorganize every so often! I love everyone's pics though. I need an organizer too!


----------



## rendodan110

Tamy1119 said:


> LOL.. Reminds me of The Breakfast Club... Ally Sheedy's character... commenting on why she carries so much "****" in her bag... "You never know when you're going to have to jam"....


 I love that movie!!!! secretly I aspire to be just like her. hmmmm i think Ill go make a  captain crunch,pixie stix, minus the bologna- sandwich for lunch


----------



## KaliDaisy

rendodan110 said:


> I love that movie!!!! secretly I aspire to be just like her. hmmmm i think Ill go make a  captain crunch,pixie stix, minus the bologna- sandwich for lunch



Mmmm, yummy.  Make sure you also have one piece of white bread and one piece of wheat.


----------



## Tamy1119

rendodan110 said:


> I love that movie!!!! secretly I aspire to be just like her. hmmmm i think Ill go make a captain crunch,pixie stix, minus the bologna- sandwich for lunch


 

Can you imagine the sugar rush from that.... YIKES!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

d&blover84 said:


> *I have just flooded the forums with pics of my sabrina...but here's her innards!  Now I just need a silver wallet.*



Love that bag and your coach accessories!


----------



## d&blover84

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love that bag and your coach accessories!


 


*thank you*


----------



## wifeyb

clb1968 said:


> So which organizer are you using ?
> 
> 
> I just love to see how much we can all cram in our bags.


Charlotte I'm using the large pink chameleon insert. Loove it


----------



## jeh3v

Here are pictures of my new bag, large patent Zoe, and what I normally carry. I have TONS of room left over in there! 










Legacy Bonnie Wristlet
Purple Amanda Cosmetics Case
Gunmetal Signature Stripe Wallet
Tom Ford Sunglasses
Teal Coin Pouch
Clinique lipstick holder
VS Passport cover


----------



## Juicy_Girl155

I've got:
Make up
Mac lip junk
Mac powder
Blackberry 
Blackberry cover
Halls
Heart of darkness book
Pills + BC
Guess wallet
Dove body mist (Delicious)
Antiperspirant
Lip chap in a neat little circle thing
Doctors note
Coach receipt
RDC Green college thingy
Lotion 
And a brush


----------



## jeh3v

Wow this bag can fit a TON! And this is still with room to spare on the top! Bonnie Tote...









6x8 Agenda
Envelope Wallet
Full size book
MFF clutch
Camera Case
Bonnie Wristlet
Amanda Cosmetics Case
Coin Pouch
Tom Ford Sunglass Case
Passport Case
Amanda Mini skinny
Clinique Lipgloss holder


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow you can really fit a lot of stuff in that tote J! Love all your accessories!


----------



## johnniegirlatl

blackberry curve (work phone)
motorola razr (home cell)
4x7 pda case for the ipod touch, coupons, checkbook, business cards and writing pad
eyeglass case
work keys
home/car keys
laptop
laptop charger
verizon wireless modem
thumb drives
birth control case 
work badge
pill case
wallet


----------



## Delta31

^^^wow that bag holds alot!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Delta31 said:


> ^^^wow that bag holds alot!


Don't get any ideas, you carry WAY  more than her, i've seen your bag!!


----------



## Delta31

bunnymasseuse said:


> Don't get any ideas, you carry WAY more than her, i've seen your bag!!


 

LOL...your so right, I carry way to much items!!!


----------



## buttercup784eve

I love this thread, but haven't posted yet.. Here I go!

Hamptons Straw Tote


----------



## buttercup784eve

The innards. 





Capacity Wristlet has some first aid stuff. (See where the dog got to it?)




Poppy wristlet holds my IPOD and wires and things.




Purple skinny has my discount cards.
D&B change purse holds money and change. 
Liz Claiborne teal wallet has my ID and credit cards.
Datebook has business cards and checkbook.


----------



## buttercup784eve

As you can see, I don't even try to match.  LOL


----------



## New2Coach

^I love that Poppy wristlet! How big is it? Is it the size of a normal wristlet or is it huge like the Bonnie wristlets? 

Sorry about your capacity-my cat likes to chew on my bags. I have to remember to always put them away. She bit into the leather on my new Legacy bag a week after I got it.


----------



## buttercup784eve

It's pretty big.  I think it's the same as the Bonnies.  

I know I can fit my IPOD w/ cover, two headphones, a splitter, charger, and the wires to connect it to the TV/computer (the big wires with the three prong plug in thingie and USB).  Plus you can use it as a wristlet or connect the strap to the other side and have a little handbag.


----------



## jelita78

johnnie!!
u fit your laptop in that bonnie?!!!
what???
can u post some pics of it on the inside of the bag??
wow.. this is amazing!
what size laptop is that??


----------



## Bag Fetish

d&blover84 said:


> *I have just flooded the forums with pics of my sabrina...but here's her innards!  Now I just need a silver wallet.*



Normally not a gray/silver fan but this bag is stunning... Congrat's


----------



## bunnymasseuse

My bag, that BH loves... w/ red & blue stripe down the front :0






















Look Ma, Less Bling, More Zing!


----------



## Designer_Love

-vera bradley wristlet (used as a makeup bag)
- hairbrush
- purell
- orbit gum
- mints
- gold coach keychain
- coach soho siganture french purse
- pink razr cellphone
- clean & clear oil absorbing sheets
- tissues
- covergirl powder
- sephora round-a-pout, seaphora lipgloss, victorias secret lipgloss, mac lipstick, chapstick, sephora lipstick, bare escentuals buxom lips


----------



## d&blover84

Bag Fetish said:


> Normally not a gray/silver fan but this bag is stunning... Congrat's


 


*thank ya!  I'm still carrying it...I can't put her down  *


----------



## Bag Fetish

d&blover84 said:


> *thank ya!  I'm still carrying it...I can't put her down  *



Is this the reg sized Sabrina ?


----------



## d&blover84

*nope, it's large.  small sabrina is way too tiny for all my stuff*


----------



## Bag Fetish

d&blover84 said:


> *nope, it's large.  small sabrina is way too tiny for all my stuff*



Ok thanks... it doesnt look big at all, must be because of the color.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I am carring to bags today due to Monday overflow so here goes

I My LEGACY ALI STRIPE WHITE LEATHER HIPPIE BAG 10325 - 

IN HER-
Legacy Strip Raisin Wallet
Coach Small Gold Agenda
Tattoo Fob

ON HER

Flower Scarf with Legacy Strip Trim and Metal Coach Button
Coach Letter "B"

My Canvas (Navy) and Leather (White), great ebay shop Tote 7770 - 

On her 

Opt Art Ponytail in Pink, Blue, Beigh, & White


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

Designer_Love said:


>


 I am loving the slouch on this bag!  Anyone know the name and style #?  I think it is MFF, right?


----------



## matchonaction

​
inside my bag (today):
international arrivals pouch that is my "bag liner/organizer" it makes switching bags so easy!
- inside that pouch:
raybans, pen case, coach heart coin purse (my first ever coach item, it was a gift), madison small wallet, madison wristlet (ipod case), & ipod touch


----------



## New2Coach

^Cute! I have ever seen one of those heart coin purses before...now I kinda want one. I bet they are impossible to find.
And the more I see a black Sabrina the more I want one of those too.
And tell me more about this international travelers pouch...


----------



## matchonaction

matchonaction said:


> ​
> inside my bag (today):
> international arrivals pouch that is my "bag liner/organizer" it makes switching bags so easy!
> - inside that pouch:
> raybans, pen case, coach heart coin purse (my first ever coach item, it was a gift), madison small wallet, madison wristlet (ipod case), & ipod touch





New2Coach said:


> ^Cute! I have ever seen one of those heart coin purses before...now I kinda want one. I bet they are impossible to find.
> And the more I see a black Sabrina the more I want one of those too.
> And tell me more about this international travelers pouch...



the heart coin purse was a gift from about 8 years ago!! & never seen it on this forum either... but i'll share a closer pic 









i use it to hold my earbuds and mirco microphone

 & the international arrivals pouch can be found at the container store
http://www.containerstore.com/brows...50518&itemIndex=1&CATID=74538&PRODID=10023883
it fits perfectly in the small sabrina. there are three partitions to the bag, i love it, it's like having dividers! two zip (main and front) plus a back velcro pocket. other purse organizers are just open pockets all around. This is like a giant cosmetic case, none of my stuff will fall out when i do switch bags!


----------



## New2Coach

^ thanks again for the pics. That heart case is so cute!


----------



## J. Fisk

matchonaction said:


> the heart coin purse was a gift from about 8 years ago!! & never seen it on this forum either... but i'll share a closer pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i use it to hold my earbuds and mirco microphone



I've seen a lot on ebay recently. Do you know how much it retailed for by any chance?


----------



## matchonaction

J. Fisk said:


> I've seen a lot on ebay recently. Do you know how much it retailed for by any chance?



sorry, no clue


----------



## coachfuchsia

Here's my Legacy Shoulder in camel and her contents ...













Front pocket:
iPod
cotton bag from The Body Shop

Main pocket:
COACH wallet
Hello Kitty case with women's necessities and an extra pair of contact lenses
Hello Kitty pouch with tweezers, nail clippers, and hair stuff
Hello Kitty cell phone and accu
calendar
wet wipes
almond oil daily hand & nail cream from The Body Shop
coconut lip balm from The Body Shop
perfume (at the moment "Oilily Blue Sparkle")
gum
chapstick
lip gloss from Essence
keys (hanging on my door right now)

Inside zip pocket:
plastic bag aka her rain coat


----------



## clb1968

Love the legacy shoulder, I have the same color in the large flap, I think I might need to switch out.


----------



## DangereuX

Here's whats in my bag...i cleaned yesterday! Im so proud lol...

Main bag:






*Faux Snakeskin wallet
*Coach mini makeup bag
*Day Planner/Address Book
*Sleppy Owl Coinpurse
*keys
*Sunglasses
*Checkbook underneath sunglasses
*purple ink pen 

MakeUp Bag contents:





*compact and other mirror
*more lipgloss and lipstick i'll ever need
*Tweezers
*bobby pins and ornate hair combs


----------



## jelita78

wohooooo!!
thats a cute coins purse!
i sooo need to see u modelling that sunnies..
looking soo vintage!
and love the wristband!


----------



## DangereuX

jelita78 said:


> wohooooo!!
> thats a cute coins purse!
> i sooo need to see u modelling that sunnies..
> looking soo vintage!
> and love the wristband!


 
haha, thanks so much! i tend to lean towards the vintage look...i just got the coin purse from Japan, and i made the wristband myself!


----------



## Shani121106

Coach Wallet
Whitestrips
Compact
Birth control pills 
Keys
Mac Makeup case
VS Juiced Berry Lotion


----------



## selkiewriter

DangereuX I love your lil owl coin purse! So cute!


----------



## DangereuX

^^thanks! Just in case anyone would want to get one, here's the link to the seller's store i got it from. They have all different kinds! 

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/tokyo_gift_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_ipgZ


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love that red heart coin purse!


----------



## pitterpatter

in my new Zoe 

Brighton leather wallet, Coach planner, Coach make-up bag, Coach wristlet that homes my Ipod, keys on Coach key holder/card holder, lotion, toy, baby Orajel, and cloth diaper.














can you tell i like pink?


----------



## B-Town

I have that makeup bag--I love it!


----------



## jelita78

oh u can never beat a mom's bag!
way to go!
u're inned one hot mama with that zoe!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

FINALLY changed bags!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Tried to coordinate all items that had the striped lining on the inside...




contents of the wristlet




cards hiding in the back pocket of the purse (sorry had to make sure credit c# was not visible)




contents of the chunky case




contents of the thin green makeup/thin case I did a rehab on




travel cards/fobs hiding in the front pocket...


----------



## jelita78

love it!
but hey, u might want to move that credit card from the back pocket.. kinda dangerous, don't u think so...?

btw, bunny, can u cross-body-sling it?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

jelita78 said:


> love it!
> but hey, u might want to move that credit card from the back pocket.. kinda dangerous, don't u think so...?
> 
> btw, bunny, can u cross-body-sling it?


Nah, it will be against my body so it should be fine.

Cross sling is POSSIBLE but I don't like to split the girls ;p


----------



## LarissaB

bunnymasseuse said:


> Nah, it will be against my body so it should be fine.
> 
> Cross sling is POSSIBLE but I don't like to split the girls ;p


 
LOL I dont like to split the girls up either.  I have the parker hippie and won't wear it crossbody for that reason.  LOL


----------



## selkiewriter

Very cute bag but there's no picture in the front tag, bunny! Are you going to put something in there?


----------



## d&blover84

*i love that bag, i'm slowly starting to watch some of those on ebay.  have you had any problems with color transfer?  i worry since it's such a light color*


----------



## clb1968

bunnymasseuse said:


> FINALLY changed bags!!!


 

I see a bunny tissue holder! It goes great with that bag too.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

selkiewriter said:


> Very cute bag but there's no picture in the front tag, bunny! Are you going to put something in there?


Not sure yet....


d&blover84 said:


> *i love that bag, i'm slowly starting to watch some of those on ebay.  have you had any problems with color transfer?  i worry since it's such a light color*


Since I just started using it today, I don't know  but I am using it prior to spray treating it, so I am crossing my fingers that it doesn't get messed up!


----------



## jelita78

bunnymasseuse said:


> Not sure yet....
> 
> Since I just started using it today, I don't know  but I am using it prior to spray treating it, so I am crossing my fingers that it doesn't get messed up!


u sprayed it?
my i know with what?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

jelita78 said:


> u sprayed it?
> my i know with what?


I was saying I haven't sprayed it YET, but I plan on it, probably with apple guarde protectant spray.


----------



## jelita78

opssiiee.. sorry..

ahhh.. i learn new things everyday from this forum.. i thought the apple repellent spray is just for leather and vinyl only.. so, it can actually do for canvas too? impressive.. 
the bonnie is canvas, right?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

jelita78 said:


> opssiiee.. sorry..
> 
> ahhh.. i learn new things everyday from this forum.. i thought the apple repellent spray is just for leather and vinyl only.. so, it can actually do for canvas too? impressive..
> the bonnie is canvas, right?


Yes, the Wilsons leather spray AND the apple guarde both say on the sides they are ok for fabrics.  Yes, bonnie is canvas, with some gold woven aspects to it.


----------



## just1morebag

this stuff










is in my big berry zoe,,, it can hold so much.. so well.


----------



## chamaka

^^ Love your L.A.M.B. wallet!! I use a L.A.M.B. wallet also :shame: But the rest of my stuff is coach, I swear! lol.


----------



## just1morebag

yep,,, alittle lamb,,, alittle coach... its all good!!! lol


----------



## matchonaction

just1morebag said:


> this stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is in my big berry zoe,,, it can hold so much.. so well.



what brand/kind of iphone case is that?


----------



## Bag Fetish

pitterpatter said:


> in my new Zoe
> 
> Brighton leather wallet, Coach planner, Coach make-up bag, Coach wristlet that homes my Ipod, keys on Coach key holder/card holder, lotion, toy, baby Orajel, and cloth diaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell i like pink?



Ooooo love the pink wallet.


----------



## just1morebag

*matchonaction,,* i am not sure the brand,, i snagged it on ebay,, and am trying to find more colors and can't,,,


----------



## Icecaramellatte

matchonaction said:


> what brand/kind of iphone case is that?



I was going to ask the same question.  I love metallic and it matches your bag!  How much was it?  Sometimes they sell iphone cases at the kiosks at the outlet.  Maybe they have it.  I haven't changed my case for 2 years.  This may be just my excuse to do it.  

The wallet is fantastic too.  I haven't seen this one before.


----------



## jelita78

taken from my recent reveal thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/theyre-here-no-bags-just-small-stuffs-reveal-488991.html
i believe this is one of my best investment..
really need a small compact yet elegant looking bag to use during conducting my workshop seminar event..





which i have these in them;
top zip > wallet, lipstick, compact





middle zip > tissue 





third zip > sweets!


----------



## wifeyb

just1morebag! im loving the lamb wallet! i just bought one on ebay! haha what do you have in the inside snap pocket??? LOVE the berry zoe! im on the hunt for one of those as well! we have great taste! hha


----------



## BDP

jelita78 said:


> taken from my recent reveal thread
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/theyre-here-no-bags-just-small-stuffs-reveal-488991.html
> i believe this is one of my best investment..
> really need a small compact yet elegant looking bag to use during conducting my workshop seminar event..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which i have these in them;
> top zip > wallet, lipstick, compact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> middle zip > tissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> third zip > sweets!



I spy Tous!!!


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

*jelita* - that is so cute!


----------



## coachmiamia

pitterpatter said:


> in my new Zoe
> 
> Brighton leather wallet, Coach planner, Coach make-up bag, Coach wristlet that homes my Ipod, keys on Coach key holder/card holder, lotion, toy, baby Orajel, and cloth diaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell i like pink?



OMG I loved my lg vx8350!!! love your stuff  I'm a pink fan too!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I want that pink wallet it just looks so yummy!!!


----------



## daniellesmommy

^^^Me too!! I just went to brighton.com to see what was there. LOL


----------



## Bag Fetish

daniellesmommy said:


> ^^^Me too!! I just went to brighton.com to see what was there. LOL



hahah i did the same thing.


----------



## pitterpatter

^^ LOL!!! as soon as i saw it in the catalog i went to the boutique and bought it.  great price to!!!


----------



## daniellesmommy

^^^ Did you get it awhile ago?


----------



## pitterpatter

daniellesmommy said:


> ^^^ Did you get it awhile ago?



in May. it never showed up online though. do you have a Brighton near you?


----------



## wifeyb

they have them at von maur! im deciding between the yellow and pink!! only $75!
Von Maur <--- link to the Brighton wallet


----------



## just1morebag

wifeyb said:


> just1morebag! im loving the lamb wallet! i just bought one on ebay! haha what do you have in the inside snap pocket??? LOVE the berry zoe! im on the hunt for one of those as well! we have great taste! hha



thanx,, i really like it too,,, i got that one and a red one from the ideel sale,,, what color do you have?? i decided after much wondering,,, to put my business cards in the snap pocket,,, it a good place fr em... yesss, i love color,, the more the better,,, you'll love the zoe in berry,,, its so rich & purple.


----------



## daniellesmommy

pitterpatter said:


> in May. it never showed up online though. do you have a Brighton near you?



I checked today and they didn't have any. But I see Von Maur does.  Do you mind taking a pic of the inside? Thanks!


----------



## pitterpatter

daniellesmommy said:


> I checked today and they didn't have any. But I see Von Maur does.  Do you mind taking a pic of the inside? Thanks!



lmao!!! :lolots: once i get the baby down i will.  i wasn't as thrilled with the inner but i couldn't resist the outer!!!


----------



## daniellesmommy

pitterpatter said:


> lmao!!! :lolots: once i get the baby down i will.  i wasn't as thrilled with the inner but i couldn't resist the outer!!!


It's okay I luckily found one on eBay with a pic that showed the inside. What the heck were they thinking with that print?? Luckily the outside is so darn cute!


----------



## Bag Fetish

daniellesmommy said:


> It's okay I luckily found one on eBay with a pic that showed the inside. What the heck were they thinking with that print?? Luckily the outside is so darn cute!



I checked ebay the other day too and couldnt find one. I wanted to know what the inside was like as well.


----------



## pitterpatter

Bag Fetish said:


> I checked ebay the other day too and couldnt find one. I wanted to know what the inside was like as well.



here ya go


----------



## daniellesmommy

Maybe different colors have different insides? The cherry one on eBay has leopard print inside. does it have 4 cc slots in the front & then 4 in the back behind the zipper?

Is this the same as your wallet?
(not my listing)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brighton-Twiste...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## pitterpatter

same wallet different color 



daniellesmommy said:


> Maybe different colors have different insides? The cherry one on eBay has leopard print inside. does it have 4 cc slots in the front & then 4 in the back behind the zipper?
> 
> Is this the same as your wallet?
> (not my listing)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brighton-Twister-Large-Wallet-Cherry-New-With-Tags_W0QQitemZ200366792494QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2ea6ca9f2e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## wifeyb

daniellesmommy! i saw that too! i kinda like the red with the leopard print!  i know that the pink and yellow have the same plaid print inside, i checked them out at von maur more than a few times! lol


----------



## mrscook

Okay here is the haul I carry with me inside my very roomy Poppy Op Art Glam Tote!  Whew that is a mouthful!  













Contents:
*Poppy Op Art large wristlet (contains headphones, tanning goggles, antibacterial goo, advil, and Zycam)
*Heritage stripe signature makeup case (contains my vice...lipgloss and more lipgloss!!! Dior and Clinique!)

*Heritage stripe signature mini skinny (contains key to gym, starbucks cards, and change)

*Zoe Patent Rose zip around wallet
*ipod touch
*iphone...too much music to use as ipod too!
*iphone/ipod wall charger
*Dior Lip Glow Color Reviver Balm...changes colors as you apply it!  AMAZING!


----------



## daniellesmommy

^^^Everything matches beautifully!!!!


----------



## daniellesmommy

wifeyb said:


> daniellesmommy! i saw that too! i kinda like the red with the leopard print!  i know that the pink and yellow have the same plaid print inside, i checked them out at von maur more than a few times! lol


QVC has these on sale for $46.88 plus shipping! 

Brighton Twister Large Leather Wallet - QVC.com


----------



## Sassy Wench

mrscook said:


> Okay here is the haul I carry with me inside my very roomy Poppy Op Art Glam Tote!  Whew that is a mouthful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents:
> *Poppy Op Art large wristlet (contains headphones, tanning goggles, antibacterial goo, advil, and Zycam)
> *Heritage stripe signature makeup case (contains my vice...lipgloss and more lipgloss!!! Dior and Clinique!)
> 
> *Heritage stripe signature mini skinny (contains key to gym, starbucks cards, and change)
> 
> *Zoe Patent Rose zip around wallet
> *ipod touch
> *iphone...too much music to use as ipod too!
> *iphone/ipod wall charger
> *Dior Lip Glow Color Reviver Balm...changes colors as you apply it!  AMAZING!



It's like a gorgeous pink confection!  And that cupcake key fob looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Bag Fetish

OMG I want that wallet......  i love the inside...





pitterpatter said:


> here ya go


----------



## Bag Fetish

mrscook said:


> Okay here is the haul I carry with me inside my very roomy Poppy Op Art Glam Tote!  Whew that is a mouthful!



OH that handbag looks yummy!


----------



## blucajun

Such a fun thread! I have the Medium Leah Coated Canvas OpArt in lime green and it's large enough to carry the basics plus more.  Plenty of room for my  checkbook, business card holder, cell phone, misc. keys on old red leather style coach key chain (you know, all those keys you have to carry but rarely use), my Flip video camera, and other odds and ends like misc. barrettes for my toddler, zip bag of goldfish, etc.  I love the front pocket because it is the perfect place to hold all my lip glosses (I'm a lip gloss junkie).


----------



## wifeyb

mrs cook!!! i need to know where you got the BLING case for your iphone or itouch!!!! PLEASE!!!!! and how much?? love love it!!!


----------



## mrscook

wifeyb said:


> mrs cook!!! i need to know where you got the BLING case for your iphone or itouch!!!! PLEASE!!!!! and how much?? love love it!!!



I bought a cheap case and then ordered the swarovski crystals of the bay and did it myself.  I did not wanna pay $300+ for a phone case...that's a bag!  I can PM you what to use if you wanna try it for yourself!


----------



## RealDealGirl

mrscook, I love all the pink!!


----------



## Catbaglover

What a gorgeous collection, MrsCook!


----------



## mrscook

Realdeal and Catbag...Thanks!  I am a little obsessed with pink!


----------



## clb1968

mrscook said:


> I bought a cheap case and then ordered the swarovski crystals of the bay and did it myself. I did not wanna pay $300+ for a phone case...that's a bag! I can PM you what to use if you wanna try it for yourself!


 

Great idea, they have some really astronomical prices on the phone cases.


Love all the pink!


----------



## gina1023

Bag Fetish said:


> OMG I want that wallet...... i love the inside...


 
Just an FYI for you girls that are loving that Brighton wallet, QVC has it on sale for under $50 I think!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I ordered it in pink(rose)  hehehe cant wait for it to get here... I love color


----------



## pitterpatter

Bag Fetish said:


> I ordered it in pink(rose)  hehehe cant wait for it to get here... I love color



 it's beautiful in person!!!


----------



## daniellesmommy

gina1023 said:


> Just an FYI for you girls that are loving that Brighton wallet, QVC has it on sale for under $50 I think!



Yep! I posted it the other day.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

i want the pink brighton wallet too argh!! or the white orrrr the black


----------



## divadivine682

Heres whats in my platinum zoe pouch:

-hello kitty wallet
-hello kitty zip mini skinny-type case (holds bobby pins, hair things and ipod ear buds
-keys
-blackberry curve (which I blinged out recently)
-ipod touch
-mirror compact
-gum
-lip gloss
-pen
-boscia oil blotting papers 

On my bag, I have two little cupcake charms (made by an amazing seller on etsy). I have a bit of a cupcake obsession!! LOL and on the other side I have the original tpf purse charm.


----------



## divadivine682

some upclose pics of my purse charms and hello kitty cell phone case (that case made me want to poke my eyes out!! LOL Had I known how long it would have taken me, I NEVER would have started. Never. Again.)


----------



## wifeyb

Diva!!! I love your bag!! And your case! So did you do that or buy it? I was looking on eBay at some for my iPhone!! Also can you pm me with where you got your cupcakes on etsy?!?! I looove cupcakes so much too! Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## divadivine682

wifeyb said:


> Diva!!! I love your bag!! And your case! So did you do that or buy it? I was looking on eBay at some for my iPhone!! Also can you pm me with where you got your cupcakes on etsy?!?! I looove cupcakes so much too! Thanks a bunch!!!


 
Thanks wifeyb!! I made the case for the phone and it was ridiculous!! I bought a clear case for the phone and added crystals to it (in case I messed up or changed my mind at some point, know what i mean?). Free handing hello kitty was hard since I can barely draw and I messed up on her right ear but all in all i was pretty happy with the results! And I'll def PM you the seller...shes soooo nice!


----------



## Bag Fetish

pitterpatter said:


> it's beautiful in person!!!



awesome to know


----------



## clb1968

divadivine682 said:


> Thanks wifeyb!! I made the case for the phone and it was ridiculous!! I bought a clear case for the phone and added crystals to it (in case I messed up or changed my mind at some point, know what i mean?). Free handing hello kitty was hard since I can barely draw and I messed up on her right ear but all in all i was pretty happy with the results! And I'll def PM you the seller...shes soooo nice!


 
The hello kitty case looks great!


----------



## divadivine682

clb1968 said:


> The hello kitty case looks great!


 
Thank you Charlotte!


----------



## mrscook

Cute Hello Kitty Divaddivine!  

Wifeyb-Here are the pictures I promised you!  Hopefully you can see the different size crystals on the edges I told you about!  HTH!  Have fun!


----------



## jelita78

^^oh my god..
u really put all those crystal by yourself?? 
wohooooo..
impressive..
that's a masterpiece!


----------



## jelita78

diva > i can't believe that zoe pouch could fit soo much! 
it really surprises me!
thanks for the pictures!


----------



## wifeyb

thank you for the pics mrs. cook!! it looks amazing close up! 
PROPS to you and diva for being so patient and crafty to make the bling yourself!!!
im going to attempt....


----------



## d&blover84

*if you don't want to do that there are some cases already blinged on ebay, that i have bought before , that aren't very expensive.  *


----------



## d&blover84

*http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/samsuniquestore_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_ipgZ25  here's the link for the store i bought mine from.  nma, i don't know them personally...just had a good experience with them.*


----------



## daniellesmommy

d&blover84 said:


> *http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/samsuniquestore_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_ipgZ25  here's the link for the store i bought mine from.  nma, i don't know them personally...just had a good experience with them.*


Great! Will check them out.


----------



## mrscook

jelita78 said:


> ^^oh my god..
> u really put all those crystal by yourself??
> wohooooo..
> impressive..
> that's a masterpiece!



Not as bad as it looks like it would be...actually quite a relaxing project!  I like to lone things up in rows so it was right up my alley!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Here is what I got today...

Raisin Legacy Stripe  Kisslock wallet..
Leah Legacy Stripe wristlet....
Gold coach agenda book (small)....


----------



## immijenheap

mrscook said:


> Okay here is the haul I carry with me inside my very roomy Poppy Op Art Glam Tote! Whew that is a mouthful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents:
> *Poppy Op Art large wristlet (contains headphones, tanning goggles, antibacterial goo, advil, and Zycam)
> *Heritage stripe signature makeup case (contains my vice...lipgloss and more lipgloss!!! Dior and Clinique!)
> 
> *Heritage stripe signature mini skinny (contains key to gym, starbucks cards, and change)
> 
> *Zoe Patent Rose zip around wallet
> *ipod touch
> *iphone...too much music to use as ipod too!
> *iphone/ipod wall charger
> *Dior Lip Glow Color Reviver Balm...changes colors as you apply it! AMAZING!


 
Everything is goes great together! I absoluetly LOVE the cupcake charm!!!


----------



## peachygoldfish

Here's mine:





I didn't think this bag could hold so much but it carries everything!






^all here's the contents: my hospital pack, phone, coin purse, paul frank cosmetic bag which houses my ipod and gym card, flash cards of medications, juicy couture wallet, CO bigelow lip shine, pen, hello kitty fan, and my keys


----------



## louislover260

Today I carried my XL Lily to the outlets!!

It as by far the best bag there! lol!

Here is what I had inside:

Hampton's Capacity Wristlet
Coach Mini Skinny
Coach Card Holder
Cell Phone
and Gucci keyholder!

(I keep the front half stuffed so the bag keep it's shape when carrying it... lol I know, I'm wierd)


----------



## prof ash

mrs cook!!!!! LOVE the cupcake charm and the pink ... yummyyyy!!!!!


----------



## colabear1

Peachygolfish- I'm such a big fan of Paul Frank. I work in a hospital and even have Paul Frank scrubs. I love the cosmetic case that you have.


----------



## wifeyb

louislover-get anything good at the outlet
and your actually carrying your gucci keyholder! YAY


----------



## kenseysimone

ipod touch/mirror/ds lite - games/phone/usb





hello kitty - pez/tissues/notebook
transformer bandaids
tic tacs/mentos





staedtler pens/bag of pens/movie ticket/aquarium ticket/wallet/keys


----------



## jelita78

kenseysimone >> gorgeous poppy!!


----------



## Brittany.Nicole

I have a beautiful Coach Signature Stripe Patent Tote (Khaki/Red) that I got last Christmas from my wonderful boyfriend! I wanted this bag forever and was so happy to get it!

Its the perfect size for me and its red (I go to the University of Houston and our colors are red and white, so it matches 90% of my clothing! LOL)

In my bag:
Coach Signature Stripe Accordion Zip Wallet (Khaki/Red) (Last year's Christmas gift from Mom)

Coach Valentines Day Pink Scarf Print Wristlet (This year's Valentine's gift from boyfriend)

Victoria Secret Make Up Bag (Once upon a time it said Very Sexy)

CVS Hand Sanitizer

iPhone 3G (Last year's birthday gift from Dad) in White

Ladybug purse hanger from my job (Hallmark)

In the black and white box I keep my iPhone earbuds and flash drive

Oh and on the side is my store key with a 2006 keychain and UH whistle


----------



## wifeyb

cute brittany!!!! lovin the red!!! what a good boyfriend and mom! my family doesnt support my habit! lol


----------



## LAltiero85

kenseysimone said:


>


  I've decided that I NEEEED this bag in my life.


----------



## *BagGirl158*

LAltiero85 said:


> I've decided that I NEEEED this bag in my life.


 
Haha me too!! But I think I might want the blue one instead


----------



## Brittany.Nicole

Thanks wifeyb! My mom is obsessed with Coach so I think its in my genes! LOL! My boyfriend on the other hand doesn't understand why woman need more than one purse but we have a deal sorta I buy him video games and he buys me purses!


----------



## kenseysimone

LAltiero85 said:


> I've decided that I NEEEED this bag in my life.


 
I am in love with it. 
I was thinking about getting the pink. But I'm super anal about my purse matching my outfit or coming close, so I think all my purses have been like black or brown. It helped that the lining was something different and bold.


----------



## jeye

kenseysimone, i love your purse! and that lining is such a gorgeous colour! 
i also love all your "stuff" everything is so cute! the hello kitty items, the petite nail filer, the pink DSLite etc.


----------



## LAltiero85

kenseysimone said:


> I am in love with it.
> I was thinking about getting the pink. But I'm super anal about my purse matching my outfit or coming close, so I think all my purses have been like black or brown. It helped that the lining was something different and bold.


Well, it's simply GORGEOUS and so chic!  I actually have the opposite problem--I have too many pink bags...the only neutral bags I have are my Espresso Sabrina and my Buck skin Bleecker duffle.  I need a nice black bag...I'm thinking this one may be the right one!  Thanks so much for posting pics of yours!


----------



## jayohwhy

my bag: addison op ed baby bag that i use as a purse [i like the pockets]!









inside: 

my teal cosmetics case is my "always be prepared pouch"-- girlie items, tide pen, make up remover pen, safety pins, purell, usb drive, purse hook, pen, colgate wisps, extra phone battery, blistex, l'occitaine hand cream, listerine strips, bobby pins.

sephora moroccan makeup pouch-- hairbrush, stila baked trio, cinema secrets foundation, mascara, eyeliner, be brushes, sexy motherpucker lip plumper, benefit brow zing, sephora mini heated eyelash curler, evian spray.

black madison op ed mini skinny

brown signature zoe leather capacity wristlet just in case i want to only take a little purse around and leave the big one at the store

coach sunglasses

bottle of smart water

not shown: a pocket full of food-- granola bars, rice krispies treats, jelly beans, beef jerky, gum. :]

I like being prepared!!


----------



## divadivine682

^ wow! You fit so much in there!! Great bag!


----------



## kenseysimone

jeye >> thank you!
LAltiero85 >> I wish I had more pink, Ive had one pink bag and I don't think it was big enough for all of my stuff.


----------



## monokuro

The love..





And her goodies..


----------



## Mokey

That looks beautiful Mono!  I love how you decorated it!


----------



## allycat89

Here's the inside of my Zoe  Not too many accessories yet, but I do have a wristlet and a change purse!


----------



## Designer_Love

Coach Wristlet: My Fiances dogtags usually stay in there
Hairbrush
Vera Bradley Wristlet (used as a makeup bag): covergirl powder, mac lipstick, sephora lipgloss, buxom lips lipgloss, sephora lipstick, chapstick, victorias secret gloss, tutti dolce gloss, sephora round-a-pout
mints
clear and clear oil absorbing sheets
purell
tissues
and my soho french purse


----------



## J. Fisk

monokuro said:


> The love..
> b.wish-ful.net/insidepurse/coachjulianneesalldolled1qws.png
> 
> And her goodies..
> b.wish-ful.net/insidepurse/coachjulianneesalldolled1qws22.png



the key fob looks perfect with that purse!


----------



## allycat89

Designer_Love. . . I *LOVE* your wristlet....SO cute!


----------



## VWLVR

This is fun! Here it is!
















Everythings there, except my cell and camera!


----------



## jelita78

VWLVR >> absolutely love the pinky-ness!!


----------



## J. Fisk

jayohwhy said:


> my bag: addison op ed baby bag that i use as a purse [i like the pockets]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside:
> 
> my teal cosmetics case is my "always be prepared pouch"-- girlie items, tide pen, make up remover pen, safety pins, purell, usb drive, purse hook, pen, colgate wisps, extra phone battery, blistex, l'occitaine hand cream, listerine strips, bobby pins.
> 
> sephora moroccan makeup pouch-- hairbrush, stila baked trio, cinema secrets foundation, mascara, eyeliner, be brushes, sexy motherpucker lip plumper, benefit brow zing, sephora mini heated eyelash curler, evian spray.
> 
> black madison op ed mini skinny
> 
> brown signature zoe leather capacity wristlet just in case i want to only take a little purse around and leave the big one at the store
> 
> coach sunglasses
> 
> bottle of smart water
> 
> not shown: a pocket full of food-- granola bars, rice krispies treats, jelly beans, beef jerky, gum. :]
> 
> I like being prepared!!



do you know the style number for your teal cosmetic case? thanks!


----------



## Lemon06

My pink Franklin Covey, LV cc holder, and a Coach large wristlet - always in my purse!


----------



## divadivine682

Ok, here's my gold metallic pleated hobo...I love this bag to pieces but I'm still on the search (constantly!) for the silver one! If anyone knows where I can find it, PLEASE give me a heads up! Anyway, this is what I've been carrying the last few days.....

-Coach wave kisslock purse as a wallet
-home made tattersall cosmetics case (made from the divider in my diaper bag) with bluetooth headset, ipod earphones, versace perfume, Christian Dior lipstick and lip gloss, mirror, dental floss and a container of advil
-tattersall mini skinny with hair things and bobby pins
-pink blackberry
-keys
-sunglasses
-hello kitty coin purse with loose change in it (i was supposed to leave it in my car but forgot)
-covergirl lip gloss
-ipod touch
-hello kitty mini notebook
-pen


----------



## missaudrie

divadivine682 said:


>


 
I adore your bag and accesorries, very cute!


----------



## divadivine682

^ thank you missaudrie!!


----------



## bellybees

I carry in my Coach bags:
- Oroton wallet (I will definitely be getting a Coach next wallet)
- Digital camera
- "Product Red" Ipod shuffle
- Gucci sunglasses & case.
- Stamps
- Keys
- 4c a litre petrol discount vouchers
- anything that my son decides he doesn't want to carry anymore eg. jumpers, racing cars etc. etc.
- mobile phone
- I don't carry pens or makeup because I am petrified of them ruining the inside of my handbags so I will definitely have to have a look at getting a Coach makeup case.


----------



## Jenn222

Legacy satchel


----------



## Jenn222

Small leather sabrina


----------



## Jenn222

Legacy denim tote


----------



## jelita78

jenn222 >> love those matchy accecssories!!
everything just perfectly gorgeous!!


----------



## Jenn222

thanks youre so sweet!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Jenn222 said:


> Legacy satchel


 
I love the color of your satchel!


----------



## wifeyb

jenn! love the legacy bag! id love to see a modeling pic, so i can see how far it hangs down. also is that the chili red legacy wristlet? perhaps from bonanzle? lol i almost bought that! and whats that magenta in your bag? the bonnie wallet??? i didnt see it in the guts picture....but im loving it....


----------



## alatrop

Madeline!  I've actually been a Vera Bradley girl for the entire year and i'm starting to get a tiny bit back into Coach.  I'm kind of on a ban, though, so no new things for me for awhile. ush:


----------



## jennalovesbags

don't VB accessories match nicely with coach? I don't have much in the way of VB bags anymore but love the color they add to a solid coach bag


----------



## alatrop

jennalovesbags said:


> don't VB accessories match nicely with coach? I don't have much in the way of VB bags anymore but love the color they add to a solid coach bag



They really do!  It also helps that they're all different patterns so it's very easy for me to find what i'm looking for.


----------



## Melys28

Jenn222 said:


> Legacy denim tote


I have always loved this style Coach Bag it is beautiful,your accessories are so cute as well!!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

mrscook said:


> Okay here is the haul I carry with me inside my very roomy Poppy Op Art Glam Tote! Whew that is a mouthful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents:
> *Poppy Op Art large wristlet (contains headphones, tanning goggles, antibacterial goo, advil, and Zycam)
> *Heritage stripe signature makeup case (contains my vice...lipgloss and more lipgloss!!! Dior and Clinique!)
> 
> *Heritage stripe signature mini skinny (contains key to gym, starbucks cards, and change)
> 
> *Zoe Patent Rose zip around wallet
> *ipod touch
> *iphone...too much music to use as ipod too!
> *iphone/ipod wall charger
> *Dior Lip Glow Color Reviver Balm...changes colors as you apply it! AMAZING!


 You have Great taste, I love your Glam bag!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

I have to post pic.s but I have the( Khaki/ Gold )Signature Glam! Inside I have my Madison Leather Wristlet in (Gold),my check book, tidestick, makeup bag, highlighter, pen, mints, advil, coupons, my childrens pics and shot records etc. and then some. This bag is soooo worth the price for the size!!!!!!! The Glam is by far my favorite everyday bag!


----------



## d&blover84

inside my new large rose patent zoe:

-full size brush
-graphite patent small wallet
-black sunglass, and brown sunglasses
-stephanie laurens romance novel
-turquoise fob pouch with splenda (unsweet tea fiend!)
-tattersall graffiti wristlet houses earbuds and camera
-gold optic art lurex capacity has all my MAC goods and ponytail holders
-purple amanda satin cosmetics case has two diff checkbooks, two registers, prescription, pepto chewables, my fave pen


i think that's it, lol.  i love this bag.  heavy, smooshy, and the patent leather is tdf!  decorated with my tattersall graffiti scarf, and daffodil penelope flower charm


----------



## chantal1922

Hi everyone. I am new to the purse forum and this thread. I have loved Coach for almost 10 years. Anyway this is what is in my coach bag:
-Coach Wallet
-Ipod with pink Coach Case
-Coach key chain ID holder (not sure what it is called. I put my access key in it)
-Aveeno Lotion
-NY&CO wristlet with lip glosses, mirror and makeup inside.
-Keys
-Metro Card and office keys
-Phone


----------



## wifeyb

welcome chantal! wed love to see a pic of your beauties!!


----------



## 19yearslater

alatrop said:


> Madeline!  I've actually been a Vera Bradley girl for the entire year and i'm starting to get a tiny bit back into Coach.  I'm kind of on a ban, though, so no new things for me for awhile. ush:


I love your Vera Bradley! And your Madeline. Very nice.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Here's my medium berry zoe all dressed up... and this is what's inside...
Black/Black Signature Bleeker Checkbook wallet
Heritage Stripe Cosmetic Case (Berry)
Pink Purse Mirror
Orbit Mango Melon Gum
Headphones
Excedrin
Eclipse Gum (usually always have to kinds of gum in my purse LOL)
Most of my stuff is in my cosmetic case... lip gloss, blush, powder, chapstick
I don't have much in my bag as I try and not carry a lot anymore since before my bag was super heavy! LOL


----------



## mrscook

dawnqueenb69 said:


> You have Great taste, I love your Glam bag!



Thanks!  I love it too.  I think for the price it is a great grab and go bag!


----------



## Greenone

Today I'm carrying the Large Black Patent Sabrina and here's whats in there.
Left to right in third pic
Umbrella
Python trim Agenda in Punch
Gold Pouch from my Madison Metallic Fringe Tote
Plasitic Scribble Make-up case 
Gemini Key Chain
Madison Slim Envelope in Steel
Madison Small Wallet in Steel which I use for an ID case 
Sunglass/Eyeglass case
Gold Lurex Sig Stripe Wristlet that I keep my ipod in


----------



## matsumekazuo

Greenone: I absolutely love your Large Black Patent Sabrina! I can't believe it holds that many things!


----------



## 2manybagz

greenone
hheeheheheheee,
I have that same planner and love it.
Love your sabrina,
I am going to have to try to post a pix of my steel one...
I love all the gold accesss...
I have a lot of gold stuff too...
Am wanting the steel accessories.


----------



## SittinInCoach

Everyone has such a great and verse collection of accessories and beautiful Coach bags


----------



## wyllowdaemon

dawnqueenb69 said:


> You have Great taste, I love your Glam bag!


 
I totally agree!  Your bag is super cute and everything is so color coordinated.. That's fantastic!


----------



## brenn

It's little... wallet, blackberry storm, ipod touch (has baby's shows on it), lipgloss, keys.  Everything else is in the diaper bag if baby is with me or at home if she's not.  It's my first bag and doesn't hold much, lol.


----------



## CoachGirl12

I need to get more accessories! LOL, I feel like the inside of my bag is way too plain compared to all of you gals accessories! LOL


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love the Coach bags here


----------



## kaseyface




----------



## LAltiero85

kaseyface said:


>


Very cute tote!  My sister just bought this tote and loves it!  Is that a Moleskin notebook?  Very cool! Do you journal?


----------



## chantal1922

I took the pics with my phone so they are not that great


----------



## Tamy1119

My Pale Pink Leather Sabrina... (I soooo love this bag)






What I carry inside.. (missing is my phone and keys)






Ikat Pink Zip-Around Wallet
Madison Magenta Mini (Rx meds, eyeglass repair kit, tweezers)
Madison Teal Mini (lip gloss and bandaids)
Purple notepad with pen (you just can't see the pen)
Excedrin 
Large hair brush


----------



## chantal1922

Your bag is gorgeous Tamy!


----------



## Tamy1119

chantal1922 said:


> Your bag is gorgeous Tamy!





Thank YOU.... I love this Sabrina .. and I bought it "used".. You would NEVER know it by looking at it... !!!!!!


----------



## jelita78

wohooo..
another pink set by tammy!

err wait.. 
u are the same tammy that posted pics of the pink tote a few months ago, right? with all the pink accessories? sorry if i got the wrong tammy!


----------



## dagnyt

I'm normally a "matchy-match" girl but I fell in love with the french wallet in the tattersall print and it goes with EVERY Coach bag I own.  I have the tattersall coin purse key chain to go with it and I have been transferring them over and over.  Right now they are sitting in my mustard colored leather Carly bag which I absolutely love for summer.  It's easy to clean the leather bags, but can anyone tell me how to clean the cloth ones?


----------



## wifeyb

Dagny- I need to see a pic of these!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

dagnyt said:


> I'm normally a "matchy-match" girl but I fell in love with the french wallet in the tattersall print and it goes with EVERY Coach bag I own.  I have the tattersall coin purse key chain to go with it and I have been transferring them over and over.  Right now they are sitting in my mustard colored leather Carly bag which I absolutely love for summer.  It's easy to clean the leather bags, *but can anyone tell me how to clean the cloth ones?*


Baby Wipes...does wonders for cleaning signature bags!  Good luck!


----------



## wifeyb

wowie! i must of overlooked a couple posts!!
*
jayohwhy-i love love your bag! if i had seen this i would of got it as well, all thsoe pockets are too convienent! lol id use it as my purse mainley, then a diaper bag! whats the style number on that???*

*alatrop-what kind of vera bradley wallet and pattern is that? its mauve, brown, green, im really liking it!!!*

*greenone-whats the style number on the plastic scribble make-up case? i need one!!*


----------



## alatrop

wifeyb said:


> wowie! i must of overlooked a couple posts!!
> *
> jayohwhy-i love love your bag! if i had seen this i would of got it as well, all thsoe pockets are too convienent! lol id use it as my purse mainley, then a diaper bag! whats the style number on that???*
> 
> *alatrop-what kind of vera bradley wallet and pattern is that? its mauve, brown, green, im really liking it!!!*
> 
> *greenone-whats the style number on the plastic scribble make-up case? i need one!!*




There's actually no green in the pattern, but it's a Taxi Wallet and the pattern is Carnaby.


----------



## burgandy05

Inside my white leather parker hippie:

Right side:
Vera Bradley electronic case (iPod Classic + headphones)
black stripe legacy mini skinny (metro/subway card)
white patchwork mini skinny (misc store cards + coupons)
keys
chewy sweetarts (emtpy right now)
pen

Left side:
Bleeker Leather Wristlet (cash + cards)
Juicy Couture green (kleenex, compact, medicine, lucky pouch, chapstick, hand sanitizer, usb drive, altoid smalls, stamps)
Very Bradley sungasses case (Parker sunglasses)
Eye glasses
Work blackberry

not in photo:
LG chocolate phone
Work ID
Pepper Spray
girly stuff


----------



## wifeyb

Burgandy! Where did you get that card case with the girl on it? Love it!!


----------



## coachadd1ct

^^ I'm not Burgandy.... But here's a link on where you can purchase....

http://classichardware.com/index.html

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## burgandy05

wifeyb said:


> Burgandy! Where did you get that card case with the girl on it? Love it!!



Caia Koopman is the artist! I discovered her from this thread - a fellow tpfer had caia koopman cases in her bag =)

http://www.caiadesign.com/caiaHome.htm



coachadd1ct said:


> ^^ I'm not Burgandy.... But here's a link on where you can purchase....
> 
> http://classichardware.com/index.html
> 
> Hope this helps!!!



Yup, that's where I bought mine =)


----------



## DebbieAnn

*I have the same card case.  Love it.*


----------



## jelita78

oh burgandy! i've never seen that stripe ponytail before!
i likeeeeee!!


----------



## burgandy05

jelita78 said:


> oh burgandy! i've never seen that stripe ponytail before!
> i likeeeeee!!



Thanks jelita! 

Painted Horse and Carriage Ponytail scarf #98613


----------



## dhampir2005

Strangely enough they are all empty except for one. I use that one to store my unopened makeup since it is the HUGE tote. The only coach item I still use are their change purses. They are only like $20 at the outlet and great for carrying your license and some cash when I go to the gym


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I am totally golden this week...


----------



## jelita78

COACH ADDICT >> they're gorgeous!!
everything soooooo shiny and sparkling! :sunnies
show offs!!


----------



## Designer_Love

-Legacy Stripe Wristlet
- Fiances Dogtags
- Vera Bradley Wristlet
- SoHo French Purse
- Keys
- Tissues
- Purell
- hairbrush
- sephora round-a-pout, victorias secret lipgloss, tutti dolce lipgloss, mac lipstick, sephora lipgloss, be buxom lips, chapstick, bath & body works lip blam
- clean & clear oil absorbing sheets
- receipts from where my fiance bought my engagement ring, where we bought our wedding bands and from my newest coach purchases
- marshall university football sched.
- covergirl powder
- mints


----------



## bagap

*Very pretty!  Love the bag and all the pink accessories!

And I like seeing there are others who carry a dozen lip products with them because ITA that one (or 2 or 3 or 4) is NEVER enough *



Designer_Love said:


> -Legacy Stripe Wristlet
> - Fiances Dogtags
> - Vera Bradley Wristlet
> - SoHo French Purse
> - Keys
> - Tissues
> - Purell
> - hairbrush
> -* sephora round-a-pout, victorias secret lipgloss, tutti dolce lipgloss, mac lipstick, sephora lipgloss, be buxom lips, chapstick, bath & body works lip blam
> - clean & clear oil absorbing sheets*
> - receipts from where my fiance bought my engagement ring, where we bought our wedding bands and from my newest coach purchases
> - marshall university football sched.
> - covergirl powder
> - mints


----------



## wifeyb

lol ITA too on the lip goodies! sometimes im in a chapstick mood, then i want come glossiness, but then which flavor am i am? lol or just a plain clear gloss? oh the possibilities!


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

I have my black raspberry vanilla bath and body works lotion
my lancome makeup bag (lol w/ all mary kay items I sell MK)my Gucci wallet (please this is old my mom got it as a gift and gave it to me so if its fake let me know but i prob wont care my coach wristlet(hold all my pens 
and gremx  so I dont ruin the bag and my Fav pair of brighton sunnys Love them so muchmy skinlogics lip apeel (Great stuff I used to have bad chapped lips) and my blinged out razr and those are supposed to look like the coach sig on my phone lol


----------



## awhitney

Heres my Gold Zoe













TNA makeup bag
Amanda keyholder
Dolce and Gabbana sunglasses
night guard
LV Sarah mono wallet
Blackberry
LV Pomme agenda
epi pens
inhalers
LV cles with keys


----------



## kaseyface

LAltiero85 said:


> Very cute tote!  My sister just bought this tote and loves it!  Is that a Moleskin notebook?  Very cool! Do you journal?



I do! I live out of that planner. I lost it for a week (left it in a classroom) last semester and seriously had to beg my professors for extensions because I literally had NO IDEA what was going on in my life without it.


----------



## kaseyface

Tamy1119 said:


>



I need this wallet in my life ASAP.


----------



## wifeyb

i know isnt that pink ikat amazing?? i think im going to need to join this moleskin group...ive seen them alot....i need a monthly planner do they have them???


----------



## gabz

today i had my madison cosmetic case, my cell, parker small wallet, lv cles, pills and i think that is it!


----------



## wifeyb

love the parker wallet!!


----------



## divadivine682

In my bag I have my usual stuff:
-coach wave kisslock wristlet as my wallet
-blackberry
-keys
-sunglasses
-small notebook
-pen
-cotton candy body spray (my 6 year old son loooves when I wear this!! lol)
-lip gloss
-handmade tattersall pouch with a bunch of odds and ends in it that I don't want loose rolling around the bottom of my bag
-ipod touch
-antibacterial handwipes....

This bag is one I don't use often but I just looove her! My hubby (then boyfriend) got it for me about 10 years ago when I gushed over it in the store then tried to remember exactly where it was then went back and bought it for me. My black leather legacy and she is freshly appled up today and feeling super buttery soft . I doubled up the strap to make it a bit shorter drop although it isn't normally a long one to begin with.....LOVE THIS BAG!


----------



## wifeyb

love your pink blackberry! as much as i like my iphone i still miss my BB!! 
also i think im going to need that wave kisslock! looove it!
and the cotton candy spray! yummmmm have you smelt their marshmellow scent?


----------



## Angeltears1945

Your bag is to die for. I love the older styles, is it just me or do they seem to be made better than some of the newer ones?



divadivine682 said:


> In my bag I have my usual stuff:
> -coach wave kisslock wristlet as my wallet
> -blackberry
> -keys
> -sunglasses
> -small notebook
> -pen
> -cotton candy body spray (my 6 year old son loooves when I wear this!! lol)
> -lip gloss
> -handmade tattersall pouch with a bunch of odds and ends in it that I don't want loose rolling around the bottom of my bag
> -ipod touch
> -antibacterial handwipes....
> 
> This bag is one I don't use often but I just looove her! My hubby (then boyfriend) got it for me about 10 years ago when I gushed over it in the store then tried to remember exactly where it was then went back and bought it for me. My black leather legacy and she is freshly appled up today and feeling super buttery soft . I doubled up the strap to make it a bit shorter drop although it isn't normally a long one to begin with.....LOVE THIS BAG!


----------



## divadivine682

wifeyb said:


> love your pink blackberry! as much as i like my iphone i still miss my BB!!
> also i think im going to need that wave kisslock! looove it!
> and the cotton candy spray! yummmmm have you smelt their marshmellow scent?


 
Marshmallow scent????? OMGosh! no, I haven't smelled that one but i'll definitely keep my eyeballs peeled!! I have a MAJOR sweet tooth and anything that smells like candy, im all over it!

And thanks, my blackberry is my life! I just applied the 'invisible sheild' to it the other day so now the exterior is almost indestructable!!!

I bought the wave kisslock a few years back at the outlet for like $50 (yikes) after this girl picked it up briefly then put it down...then after I scooped it up, she stalked me the whole time in the outlet! Sadly for her, I brought it home....


----------



## divadivine682

Angeltears1945 said:


> Your bag is to die for. I love the older styles, is it just me or do they seem to be made better than some of the newer ones?


 
Thanks sweetie! And no its not you, they are totally indestructable!!! The leather will last for eternity and is so thick and supple...kicks the @$$ of some of the leathers out today


----------



## Peppermint-Kiss

Oooh! I really like your cosmetics case! It's really cute! As for myself, in my brand new Coach purse I keep my brand new Coach wallet, a make up case, my cell phone, and keys.


----------



## faded264

I just started posting here, so I'm not sure if I've posted the pictures correctly.  But I just got a new bag from the outlet as a back to school present to myself.









And in it I have my Coach wristlet, planner, two iPods, Juicy wristlet for makeup, and mini skinny.






Sorry if the pics are bad, I took them with my phone.


----------



## Jennifer75

Oooohhh divadivine682 I LOVE your cosmetics case. Did you handmake it or buy it from someone? I'm thinking of making myself a pen/pencil case out of a legacy scarf but I can't decide.


----------



## divadivine682

Jennifer75 said:


> Oooohhh divadivine682 I LOVE your cosmetics case. Did you handmake it or buy it from someone? I'm thinking of making myself a pen/pencil case out of a legacy scarf but I can't decide.


 
Thank you so much! I made it out of the divider section of my heritage stripe diaper bag! I lined it with a light pink/coral colored fabric and added a zipper at the top. I hated the divider and there was so much leftover fabric so I got creative!


----------



## Jennifer75

Oh, what a great idea!! I think I'm going to go bid on a scarf now and pull out the ole sewing machine. I've been trying to find the perfect pen case (I'm a real estate loan signing agent so I carry quite a few pens) and you've inspired me to go for it! Thank you! And nice job on your case - It's perfect!


----------



## KymAnn

divadivine682 said:


> Thank you so much! I made it out of the divider section of my heritage stripe diaper bag! I lined it with a light pink/coral colored fabric and added a zipper at the top. I hated the divider and there was so much leftover fabric so I got creative!


 

Any chance we could see some more pictures?  It looks pretty nice.


----------



## clb1968

KymAnn said:


> Any chance we could see some more pictures? It looks pretty nice.


 
Here is the thread that she posted to show what was made from the tattersall divider. Very creative.


http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/ok-my-coachies-no-one-freak-out-i-461746.html


----------



## wifeyb

faded! what a nice back to school present for yourself! lol i like the kisslock wristlet lots!!!! :o) whats inside that??


----------



## KymAnn

clb1968 said:


> Here is the thread that she posted to show what was made from the tattersall divider. Very creative.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/ok-my-coachies-no-one-freak-out-i-461746.html


 
Thanks so much for the link.  I missed that thread.


----------



## faded264

wifeyb said:


> faded! what a nice back to school present for yourself! lol i like the kisslock wristlet lots!!!! :o) whats inside that??



I usually just keep my iPod and headphones in there.  But thanks


----------



## wifeyb

*come on ladies! i know some of you had to of got a new bag this labor day weekend! lets see whats inside!! *


----------



## alatrop

The picture is kind of bad (for some reason, I just could not work with the lighting!) but here's what I carry on a daily basis:







Tribeca Tote in Berry Patent
"Ella" sunglasses
Chelsea Pebbled Leather mini skinny in Tobacco
Hamptons (?? I think) Sig wristlet in Lilac
Holiday Patchwork 2007 wristlet
Hamptons Slim Envelope Wallet in Lavender/Mauve (not sure of the proper color name)
keys (with Coach turtle fob!)
hand sanitizer
Soft Lips! (vanilla and strawberry)
LG Glimmer
pens
note pad, coupons, tissue
gum
lotion, Coach receipt, iPod

I was also carrying around a bag of S'Mores Goldfish but I took that out.


----------



## wifeyb

alatrop!!!! lovin the tribecca! and i now need to add the 07 holiday patchwork to my list!!!! love everything!


----------



## coachmommyofmin

Here's my patent black groovy with it's stuffing...

















It could propably fit more stuff, but those are the essentials I need in my purse every day, and I like to keep purse inventory as low as possible


----------



## wifeyb

love it!!! what do you keep in the leopard kisslock pouch? i need it!
but then again, what do i NOT need? LOL


----------



## coachmommyofmin

^^ wifey: i keep a couple of cosmetic items in there, (lipgloss, liner, concealer), a hair clip, some meds and a pen... it fits so much, still has plenty of room left. those kisslock wristlets are great!!! i can only recommend them to others


----------



## SuperMom2

Thought I would post some pics of what's inside my large ergo


----------



## wifeyb

cute supermom! i wanna see all the goodies though! lol not just the top view...im so nosey!  i love this bag! J just got one too!


----------



## SuperMom2

wifeyb said:


> cute supermom! i wanna see all the goodies though! lol not just the top view...im so nosey!  i love this bag! J just got one too!


 
Hehe sure here is a pic of all my goodies. In the wristlet I have bandaids, neo to go spray, aleve, and my secret girly items lol.


----------



## Coach12

SuperMom2 said:


> Thought I would post some pics of what's inside my large ergo


 
What size purse liner is that?


----------



## wifeyb

supermom! love love that you have all the teal ergo accessories!!
and what is that purell?! i want it! is it a spray? 
ive been wanting to get the lysol spray, but i dunno really what to use it on.lol :shame:


----------



## SuperMom2

Coach12 said:


> What size purse liner is that?


 
Its a jumbo purse-to-go liner



wifeyb said:


> supermom! love love that you have all the teal ergo accessories!!
> and what is that purell?! i want it! is it a spray?
> ive been wanting to get the lysol spray, but i dunno really what to use it on.lol :shame:


 
Thanks! The turquoise is my favorite color of all the ergos. Yes it is purell but it is not a spray. Just a new tube they put it in now. I use the lysol spray for when my kids need to use public bathrooms. I use a wet wipe to clean the toilet seat and then lysol spray it. Not sure it does anything but makes me feel better lol.


----------



## CoachGirl12

coachmommyofmin said:


> Here's my patent black groovy with it's stuffing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could propably fit more stuff, but those are the essentials I need in my purse every day, and I like to keep purse inventory as low as possible


I LOVE that ocelot clutch... I have the regular colored leopard print clutch in this and love it but I think I need the grey one as well!


----------



## coachmiamia

Rose patent Zoe, Legacy french purse, coach checkbook, amanda gold skinny, sig pill box, coach keyfob, 4x7 op art planner


----------



## wifeyb

coachmiamia-you are coach decked out!!!! lol how can i not love it all??


----------



## Angeltears1945

I love your bag, I am not a pink person, but this may have changed my mind. Very beautiful!!!



coachmiamia said:


> Rose patent Zoe, Legacy french purse, coach checkbook, amanda gold skinny, sig pill box, coach keyfob, 4x7 op art planner


----------



## JoyW

I just got a New Coach Bag but I have not transferred my things over yet. I am new so I can show a picture yet. Five more Days


----------



## JoyW

Its easy to transfer over to a new bag. It's nice to have the matching wallet but transferring over to a new wallet is a lot more trouble.


----------



## Angeltears1945

This is by far one of my favorite bags!
Inside you will find:
Notebook
Pen
Wristlet
MiniSkinny {That curremtly has my first aid kit in it}
iPhone With Beautiful Case {Inspired by all the great cases I have been seeing here!}
Aquafina Lotion Very little smell and works wonderful}
Cotton Candy Body Spray {Smells beyon yummy}
Skull Sniff's Tissue
"Love" Note book that my 7 year old gave me {one of my most prised possessions}
Poppy Wristlet currently being used as a wallet {The clip makes it MUCH easier to find than the Ali Large wallet I got to go with this bag!}
Green Drawstring Bag that has little "Guards" that my son has given me for my bag

Inside the Wristlet you will find:
Bright Green Razor thingie
Stash Lemon Ginger Tea {wonderful for upset tummy}
Bubble Yum Cotton candy Lipgloss
Kooky Flash Drive
VS Lipglaze in Suprise
Burts Bees Ointment
Bath & Body Blotting Papers
Kissaholic Aphrodisiac Breath Mist
Lighter that my DD brought me back from a field trip
VS Purse spray {currently has Dream Angels Wish inside}
VS Antibactrial Hand Gel
Bonnie Bell LipLites in Cherry Berry Kiss

Om my bag is my Peace Coach KeyFob. {I had the Skull and Crossbones, but was told that I was more a Peaceful Hippie, by my son. Who can argue with the logic of a 7 year old, that has my loves eyes? Nope not me.}

The kitty in the pic is "guarding" my bag and my DD's sunnies. Though to be honest I had to give her 3 treats to get them back! Oh well at least she is pretty!


----------



## coachmiamia

wifeyb said:


> coachmiamia-you are coach decked out!!!! lol how can i not love it all??



Thanks! I love the outlet LOL I sometimes it's hard to say no to myself!


----------



## coachmiamia

Angeltears1945 said:


> I love your bag, I am not a pink person, but this may have changed my mind. Very beautiful!!!



See I usually love pink and almost didn't get this bag but I thought, it's pretty, maybe I'll change my mind... I did! I am in love with it now


----------



## snakeygoddess

....you will find the Poppy Zebra Graffitti Small Wallet (housed in outer compartment and attached to D-ring), Poppy Zebra Graffitti Large Wristlet (housed in middle compartment), OP Art planner (housed in outer compartment with back wall zipper, ), iPod (also on D-Ring) , Sunglasses (housed in outer compartment in cell phone holder.  In the outside compartment multi-function pocket I keep some gum and a tube of Kiss Me lip conditioner from Philosophy. And on the rare occasion that my cell is not in my pocket, it is in this pocket. In the inside multi-funtion pocket I keep Urban Decay De-Slick powder and Stila lip glaze.  In the inside cell-phone pocket I keep Philosophy's Amazing Grace hand cream and Urban Decay Pocket Rocket lip gloss.  I use the wristlet to store my makeup:  Urban Decay Foundation Mineral Powder, POP Beauty lipconditioner, mini perfume in Ed Hardy, mini perfume in True Religion, mini perfume in Juicy Couture, tweezers, mini contact solution.  Also housed in the middle compartment are my regular glasses (for a backup to my contacts) and a pen.  I didn't picture EVERYTHING because I was embarrassed at how junky !


----------



## shezarealgem

What charm/fob is that????  



coachmommyofmin said:


> Here's my patent black groovy with it's stuffing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could propably fit more stuff, but those are the essentials I need in my purse every day, and I like to keep purse inventory as low as possible


----------



## coachadd1ct

^^^ I'm not coachmommyofmin but it's a Juicy Couture Banana Split charm.  It looks as though she put it on a key ring. HTH's!


----------



## shezarealgem

Very cute!


----------



## wifeyb

Snakey!! I need those poppy zebra wallet and wristlet!!
I would live you long time if you posted a close up pic of them and what the inside looked like!!!!


----------



## coachmommyofmin

coachadd1ct said:


> ^^^ I'm not coachmommyofmin but it's a Juicy Couture Banana Split charm. It looks as though she put it on a key ring. HTH's!


 
ITA, it's a juciy couture banana split charm... the groovy's zipper is a keyring-like handle that you can easily adjust any juicy charm with... I'm wearing her with a cupcake and cherries today (juciy)  Love it


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

coachmommyofmin said:


> Here's my patent black groovy with it's stuffing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could propably fit more stuff, but those are the essentials I need in my purse every day, and I like to keep purse inventory as low as possible


I love that bag but was scared it was too small looks like you can stuff quite a bit in it


----------



## Jeannam2008

I know this is probably a really stupid question, but I have to ask because I'm just curious.
Why does everyone carry like 3 or so wristlets/wallets in their bags, what do you use them for? I only have one wallet, and a cosmetic bag in my bag, and my bag still seems empty. Just wondering


----------



## d&blover84

i carry a wristlet, wallet, and a makeup bag.  wallet and makeup bag are obvious...the wristlet holds meds, pen, ponytail holders, earbuds, camera, etc.  whatever random crap i feel i need to carry.  i also have a mini skinny that has splenda in it.  only do that cause it's quick access.  i remember when i didn't use wristlets and had crap everywhere in my purse, or all of it halfheartedly shoved into the zipper pocket of my bag.  it didn't exactly keep my bag, or that pocket clean.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

I usually carry 3 wristlets a makeup bag and my wallet. one has pens hair ties and GermX ( so I dont make a mess on my bags liner. 2nd one has that time of month things and my sunnys (the glass case is just too big).and when I have my 3rd It has my zune, earbuds, and charger/radio tuner.


----------



## Jeannam2008

That's actually a really good idea though to carry wristlets to hold separate items. I never thought of that! I'll be doing that to keep my bag more organized


----------



## Jeannam2008

My recent bag I'm using right now.




XXX Removing fake case...this is not allowed on the forum. Thanks!

- Dooney & Bourke Wallet
- Keys & work keys
- A Dooney & Bourke coin purse
- Make-up bag with all the essentials
- Rumor LG Cell Phone
- iPod Touch 2nd Generation w/ a X cover.
- Nintendo DS
- Burberry Perfume
- Gum (and more candy is inside my bag in a little baggie.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Jeannam2008 said:


> That's actually a really good idea though to carry wristlets to hold separate items. I never thought of that! I'll be doing that to keep my bag more organized


LOL my bf had never done the wristlets till she saw me clean my bag out to transfer and she was amazed. I watched her transfer bags and omgIt was so messy.Most of her mess was receipts everywhere and it was way to cluttered. Well she also loved how my liners are all very clean even after many years of use.


----------



## Angeltears1945

Enjoy, I usually list everything in my bag, but my arm still hurts, even though they took the cast off about 4 days ago!


----------



## wifeyb

its been too long! lol i need some more whats in your bag! haha.
its a lovely fall day and im falling asleep with the windows open....


----------



## xanderbsb

Jeannam2008 said:


> My recent bag I'm using right now.
> Removing pic with fake item...this is not allowed on the forum.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> *- iXxxx! Did you get it at the boutique or outlet and are they still available?*


----------



## Angeltears1945

The cell place where I live sells them, I was told that they were fake, so I never bought one, now I wonder are they?




xanderbsb said:


> I didn't know Coach made an iPod touch cover! Did you get it at the boutique or outlet and are they still available?


----------



## d&blover84

Angeltears1945 said:


> The cell place where I live sells them, I was told that they were fake, so I never bought one, now I wonder are they?


 

they're not made by coach, you can find them on ebay or at the little cell kiosks at the malls.  usually $20, $25.


----------



## Bag Fetish

xanderbsb said:


> I didn't know Coach made an iPod touch cover! Did you get it at the boutique or outlet and are they still available?



Its not by coach, they are sold on ebay as well..


----------



## divadivine682

Today in my carly bag ( loooove this bag) I have a ton of crap:
-a light blue fossil wallet
-coconut lotion from hawaii
-lesportsac 'mini skinny' with hair things in it
-lesportsac pouch with a bunch of stuff in it:
  Ipod earbuds, christian dior lipstick and lipgloss, container of advil, dental floss, bluetooth headset, gum, versace pink crystal perfume, mirror and ricola cough drops.
-Ipod touch
-blackberry curve ( loooove my phone)
-fossil sunglass
-a travel qtips container with pantiliners in it ()
-notebook
-zebra fabric thing I made for tissues...it holds a travel pack of kleenex tissues.
-pen
-hellokitty notebook
-keys
-camera





















I seriously need to downsize the amount of crap I carry but everytime i try to, I am like "but the second I leave the house, I'll need xxx" know what I mean???? LOL


----------



## Jeannam2008

I bought my off eBay, so it's probably a fake cover, but I really don't care, it's just a cell phone cover and I thought it was really adorable. That's about all I'd buy fake. I don't think it's a real big deal.


----------



## d&blover84

Jeannam2008 said:


> I bought my off eBay, so it's probably a fake cover, but I really don't care, it's just a cell phone cover and I thought it was really adorable. That's about all I'd buy fake. I don't think it's a real big deal.


 


who cares, it's cute!  i don't think the coach police are gonna come running after you anyway, lol.    i'd love a neoprene coach sleeve, but i've never seen one


----------



## wifeyb

divadivine! how much can they little lesportsac pouch hold?!?!?! lol thats alot!!!!
cute carly and lips charm!


----------



## divadivine682

wifeyb said:


> divadivine! how much can they little lesportsac pouch hold?!?!?! lol thats alot!!!!
> cute carly and lips charm!


 
LOL Thanks wifey! Yeah, i pretty much packed that little thing to the gills, didn't i?!


----------



## wifeyb

haha yeah! thats amazing how much can fit in that little puppy!!!


----------



## Angeltears1945

Just for the record I am not judging anyone, only wanted you to be informed about the choices you are making in the things that you are buying. 
Forgive me, but I think that after all the research that I did on the subjects of fakes, and what REALLY goes in to making them and where the money is used, I can not stand them. I am not saying this to be all high and mighty or pass judgment, but do you know most fake, or replica anything are made by children? I thought it was all BS until a spoke to a friend when he got back from overseas, he was working in the counterfit trademark items departmant of a goverment agency, that turn up in customs all the time. He told me that his heart broke for the children, and women that were working in these places. Why? So someone does not have to pay full price, or if a brand does not make something, they can get it anyway as long as they do not have to think about where it came from? Sorry but I really hate fakes, replicas, or whatever you choose to call them. Mostly due to all what I was told first hand, by one of the countries finest about what goes into these things. So maybe the "Coach Police" will not come after you, but what about your little inner voice? 
Also this website was to be about not having anything fake, or replica here, it is one of the main reasons that I am still here, and I am sure I am not the only one. Really, I have an iPhone, there are more than enough beautiful case for them out there, we do not need to support these horrible people in any way shape or form.
Sorry if I offended anyone, but I had to say this. I will get off my soap box, now.




Jeannam2008 said:


> I bought my off eBay, so it's probably a fake cover, but I really don't care, it's just a cell phone cover and I thought it was really adorable. That's about all I'd buy fake. I don't think it's a real big deal.


----------



## Angeltears1945

I love your bag. And the lips charm just pops against the black!



divadivine682 said:


> Today in my carly bag ( loooove this bag) I have a ton of crap:
> -a light blue fossil wallet
> -coconut lotion from hawaii
> -lesportsac 'mini skinny' with hair things in it
> -lesportsac pouch with a bunch of stuff in it:
> Ipod earbuds, christian dior lipstick and lipgloss, container of advil, dental floss, bluetooth headset, gum, versace pink crystal perfume, mirror and ricola cough drops.
> -Ipod touch
> -blackberry curve ( loooove my phone)
> -fossil sunglass
> -a travel qtips container with pantiliners in it ()
> -notebook
> -zebra fabric thing I made for tissues...it holds a travel pack of kleenex tissues.
> -pen
> -hellokitty notebook
> -keys
> -camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously need to downsize the amount of crap I carry but everytime i try to, I am like "but the second I leave the house, I'll need xxx" know what I mean???? LOL


----------



## selkiewriter

I finally cracked and got myself a zoe. I just love her and I'd been craving a grey bag. So here's my Petrol Medium Zoe.





A peek inside...





And all spilled out;
Rabbit Pouch- Paperwork like bills and sales slips
Tano 'In the Pink Clutch'- Holding 'that time of the month' stuff
Owl Kisslock purse- Lip stuff
Amethyst OP Art Wristlet- Mirror, hand sanitizer, tumms, eye drops, tweezers
Lip gloss (there's usually a few more tubes that get tossed in my bag)
Wallet
Gum
Purple Nine West case with my phone in it
Boring sunglass case (with equally boring perscription sunnies)
Excedrin
Bath and Body Works Moonlit Path lotion
Mini skinnies with frequent shoppers cards and other cards. The black Juicy skinny has cards I use less (and emergency credit card). The pink op art one has the cards I use the most.


----------



## Angeltears1945

Where did you get that cute owl kisslock change bag? I LOVE IT!!!
The Zoe is beautiful, Now I want an all leather one!


----------



## Jeannam2008

Angeltears1945 said:


> Just for the record I am not judging anyone, only wanted you to be informed about the choices you are making in the things that you are buying.
> Forgive me, but I think that after all the research that I did on the subjects of fakes, and what REALLY goes in to making them and where the money is used, I can not stand them. I am not saying this to be all high and mighty or pass judgment, but do you know most fake, or replica anything are made by children? I thought it was all BS until a spoke to a friend when he got back from overseas, he was working in the counterfit trademark items departmant of a goverment agency, that turn up in customs all the time. He told me that his heart broke for the children, and women that were working in these places. Why? So someone does not have to pay full price, or if a brand does not make something, they can get it anyway as long as they do not have to think about where it came from? Sorry but I really hate fakes, replicas, or whatever you choose to call them. Mostly due to all what I was told first hand, by one of the countries finest about what goes into these things. So maybe the "Coach Police" will not come after you, but what about your little inner voice?
> Also this website was to be about not having anything fake, or replica here, it is one of the main reasons that I am still here, and I am sure I am not the only one. Really, I have an iPhone, there are more than enough beautiful case for them out there, we do not need to support these horrible people in any way shape or form.
> Sorry if I offended anyone, but I had to say this. I will get off my soap box, now.





This thread is for real authentic PURSES and what's in our bag, not what is authentic in our purses...it's just a cell phone case. Leave it at that, it's seriously not a big deal if it's fake...let's worry more about what BAGS are fake than about some tiny little accessory.


----------



## Jeannam2008

d&blover84 said:


> who cares, it's cute!  i don't think the coach police are gonna come running after you anyway, lol.    i'd love a neoprene coach sleeve, but i've never seen one



And thank you, it is really cute! you can find them on Bonanzle, if you haven't tried there yet.


----------



## chanel_diva

Jeannam2008 said:


> My recent bag I'm using right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXX Removing fake case...this is not allowed on the forum. Thanks!
> 
> - Dooney & Bourke Wallet
> - Keys & work keys
> - A Dooney & Bourke coin purse
> - Make-up bag with all the essentials
> - Rumor LG Cell Phone
> - iPod Touch 2nd Generation w/ a X cover.
> - Nintendo DS
> - Burberry Perfume
> - Gum (and more candy is inside my bag in a little baggie.


 

I love that Dooney & Bourke wallet! Where did you get it!?!


----------



## Jeannam2008

chanel_diva said:


> I love that Dooney & Bourke wallet! Where did you get it!?!




Macy's department store, it's the only place in my town that carries them (besides BonTon) or else I'd have to buy it off the site and pay shipping!
I love Dooney & Bourke...almost more than coach...shh  I wish we had a thread for it like this coach one.


----------



## clb1968

Jeannam2008 said:


> This thread is for real authentic PURSES and what's in our bag, not what is authentic in our purses...it's just a cell phone case. Leave it at that, it's seriously not a big deal if it's fake...let's worry more about what BAGS are fake than about some tiny little accessory.


 

I believe it all has to be authentic Coach, that is the reason the mods have edited your picture and post and noted that it is for all Coach to be authentic , purses or accessories.

It was a cute case though.


----------



## Angeltears1945

I presented my point of view is all. Also what is in the bag cute or not should be authentic, sorry. I would be to ashamed to post something that was not, but then that is me, and as stated before I have valid reasons, to myself and to let it go and not say anything would have made me feel like I was not being honest. Also I feel that if we buy fakes, that others that may look up to us, be they sisters, friends, what not, will think it is alright to buy "one little thing that is not authentic", and then it keeps going. I am proud that I work hard to be able to buy nothing but authentic bags, even if they are something from The Gap, or Old Navy. I just feel like to carry a fake anything is to disrespect your self, because if you do not think that you are worth it, no one else will either.



Jeannam2008 said:


> This thread is for real authentic PURSES and what's in our bag, not what is authentic in our purses...it's just a cell phone case. Leave it at that, it's seriously not a big deal if it's fake...let's worry more about what BAGS are fake than about some tiny little accessory.


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ Understandable, no hard feelings. And of course we are all entitled to our own opinions!!!
But after hearing the story your friend told you about children making things over seas, it definitely does make you think twice about certain things your buying. I've honestly never thought about that, or heard of such a thing. And it's absolutely horrible that children are being treated like that.

I just didn't think a simple cell phone cover counted, but I guess it does, and I completely understand your reasons for your opinions!


----------



## Angeltears1945

No problem it happens, I think that everyone has the possiblity to learn something that can change the way they look at things for good or bad, in his case it made me look at things in a diffrent light. Kinda what is tha Karma that comes from buying this item? 
Anyway nope no hard feelings. It was cute, just really wish they would put out an Authentic one, I would so pre order that sucker!
Oh and on a happy note he and his wife adopted two of the children that had no "family" that were "working" in one of these places. They must be two of the kindest, most beautiful souls that I have had the honor of meeting. And they love strawberry ice cream as much as my children and I so they fit in fine here...lol.



Jeannam2008 said:


> ^ Understandable, no hard feelings. And of course we are all entitled to our own opinions!!!
> But after hearing the story your friend told you about children making things over seas, it definitely does make you think twice about certain things your buying. I've honestly never thought about that, or heard of such a thing. And it's absolutely horrible that children are being treated like that.
> 
> I just didn't think a simple cell phone cover counted, but I guess it does, and I completely understand your reasons for your opinions!


----------



## gabz

Come onmore pics pls!!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

Angeltears1945 said:


> No problem it happens, I think that everyone has the possiblity to learn something that can change the way they look at things for good or bad, in his case it made me look at things in a diffrent light. Kinda what is tha Karma that comes from buying this item?
> Anyway nope no hard feelings. It was cute, just really wish they would put out an Authentic one, I would so pre order that sucker!
> Oh and on a happy note he and his wife adopted two of the children that had no "family" that were "working" in one of these places. They must be two of the kindest, most beautiful souls that I have had the honor of meeting. And they love strawberry ice cream as much as my children and I so they fit in fine here...lol.



Awh well that's a happy ending then!!! I'm glad 2 were able to get homes, just something so small like that can make such a big difference in life.


----------



## mlsephoralover

Kristen said:


> Im cheating on Coach today lol. I carried my Speedy 30
> 
> Black Wallet
> Harajuku Lovers Pen Case
> Time Card (for work)
> Cell Phone
> The Body Shop, Body Sprays
> Love Spell lotion
> Hello Kitty Notepad
> Hello Kitty Mirror
> Keys
> Planner


I carry Hello Kitty with my Coach too...lol...I have like a million HK pens. I even have HK stickers in my bag right now....


----------



## clb1968

Ok , I have been on the hunt for some older Coach bags,
this is my Coach City Bag, paid $15 for it on Ebay

Inside I have my
small Cinnamon Parker Wallet
HS round coin purse
op art wristlet for blood glucose meter
Poppy wristlet, from Japan magazine( has pens and misc stuff in it)
blue Coach planner 
small leather Coach card or photo case
compact and lipgloss in front pocket

Ignore the mess on the desk, I only clean it on Feb 29


----------



## anglarry04

clb...
LOVE the city bag! I used to want one but never got one. I have the patricia's legacy though. I love how you fit alot into the bag but it doesn't look overstuffed. Very chic!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

clb1968 said:


> Ok , I have been on the hunt for some older Coach bags,
> this is my Coach City Bag, paid $15 for it on Ebay
> 
> Inside I have my
> small Cinnamon Parker Wallet
> HS round coin purse
> op art wristlet for blood glucose meter
> Poppy wristlet, from Japan magazine( has pens and misc stuff in it)
> blue Coach planner
> small leather Coach card or photo case
> compact and lipgloss in front pocket
> 
> Ignore the mess on the desk, I only clean it on Feb 29


 
OK I gotta tell you "I told you so"  LOL!  I told you when you were searching for vintage that you'd love the City Bag.  She looks awesome with your things.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I love the Cinnamon Wallet with that bag!


----------



## wifeyb

im looking for vintage wallets....some are so overpriced though! theres newer ones going for less! haha


----------



## clb1968

wifeyb said:


> im looking for vintage wallets....some are so overpriced though! theres newer ones going for less! haha


 

Very true.

One of my buddies got the Cinnamon Parker wallet at the outlet for me, so under $30, it looks great with my different brown bags and my cherry Sabrina too.


----------



## clb1968

OK Bag Lady said:


> OK I gotta tell you "I told you so" LOL! I told you when you were searching for vintage that you'd love the City Bag. She looks awesome with your things. Congrats!!!


 
Yes, you did . She is in fantastic shape too.


----------



## selkiewriter

Angeltears1945 said:


> Where did you get that cute owl kisslock change bag? I LOVE IT!!!
> The Zoe is beautiful, Now I want an all leather one!


 
Funny story about that... earlier in this thread I saw a pink one (I think) in someone elses bag and asked her where she got it and she told me from a bay seller. So I went and bought myself one. They have some cute patterns. They even have sleepy rabbit ones (which I may have to get next).

ETA: Page 167 of this thread has the link although the posters pics are no longer there.


----------



## Melys28

awhitney said:


> Heres my Gold Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNA makeup bag
> Amanda keyholder
> Dolce and Gabbana sunglasses
> night guard
> LV Sarah mono wallet
> Blackberry
> LV Pomme agenda
> epi pens
> inhalers
> LV cles with keys



Hey all my Coachies, I have been MIA so catching up on this thread , came across this and it is super gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

*awhitney * your bag is gorgeous!! ^
Oh my gosh I love the color of the lining inside the bag!


----------



## Jeannam2008

A newer more recent one. I took awhile back. I'm feeling lazy so don't feel like taking everything out to post another picture like that, but I will this weekend when I drop by my Coach store to get a new (my very first) Coach wallet.


----------



## shondalicious

Nintendo DS
Coach Key chain (needed one to latch my keys on the hook)
Iphone
Coach wallet
Floss
Viva La Juicy perfume spray


----------



## Nutz4Coach

Cannon camera (not in pic..took pic)
Coach turnlock key fob
Madison embossed zip around
Coach Devlyn Sunnies
Coach Python Wristlet (filled with stuff) used as a cosmetic case
Zune Mp3 & accessories
Cell phone & case


----------



## wifeyb

Nutz I love your innards!!! Classic black. And the embossed and python?! Niiice


----------



## ebethlovesyou

Nutz4Coach said:


> Cannon camera (not in pic..took pic)
> Coach turnlock key fob
> Madison embossed zip around
> Coach Devlyn Sunnies
> Coach Python Wristlet (filled with stuff) used as a cosmetic case
> Zune Mp3 & accessories
> Cell phone & case



SO sleek!  Very nice!


----------



## Nutz4Coach

Thank you ladies. I have this thing for "matching" so when my black & silver sunnies came in a BROWN ONLY case I was like WHAT??!!! Also the liking of my "innards" was TOTALLY HALLIOURUOS !! LOL. Thankx..


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Addison bag (first day using this):
-Red Folder with work papers
-iPhone
-ear buds (in black case)
-Blue Leah Op Art Wristlet - I love how this matches the lining!
-MFF legacy stripe pencil case
-MFF legacy stripe change purse
-Kindle
-keys
-Grandma's secret - just picked up on Tpf recommendation
-Soap & Glory Great Shakes hand lotion
-MFF gold soho mini wallet
-Ali gold card case
-vacuum sealed thermos - empty


----------



## wifeyb

ok so my GIGI was weighing me down and i forgot i have all my recent ebay buys in there still! lol so i had to show! 




a peek inside




and all the innards!!!




no name leopard frame wallet
new ebay purchase-MJ zip clutch $40!!
new LJ purchase- L.A.M.B. bullseye clutch wallet $45
new to me-Legacy wristlet
3 pairs of glasses-can you tell im an optician? lol
coach mini skinnys
another coach wristlet-black
planner, checkbook
my card from my BB buddy, it makes me smile
and other things....


----------



## divadivine682

Wifeyb-- Holy crap! You fit A TON in that thing!! I love the gigi but having a bad back has prevented me from owning one of those beauties. You should weigh it to see how much it weighs with all that stuff in it!  That clay gigi is so pretty!


----------



## jelita78

i was about to say the same thing!
that's plenty of stuffs indeed!


----------



## clb1968

WifeyB, that is a whole lotta stuff in your purse!

My back hurts just thinking about it.

I have the same Whiskey Legacy wristlet, and the matching Ali to go with it.


----------



## chamaka

WifeyB, LOVEEE your L.A.M.B. wallet. You got for a great price too!!


----------



## gabes_mommy

wifeyb - your Gigi is gorgeous!  I am seriously coveting it.


----------



## coachmiamia

clb1968 said:


> Ok , I have been on the hunt for some older Coach bags,
> this is my Coach City Bag, paid $15 for it on Ebay
> 
> Inside I have my
> small Cinnamon Parker Wallet
> HS round coin purse
> op art wristlet for blood glucose meter
> Poppy wristlet, from Japan magazine( has pens and misc stuff in it)
> blue Coach planner
> small leather Coach card or photo case
> compact and lipgloss in front pocket
> 
> Ignore the mess on the desk, I only clean it on Feb 29




I love the Parker wallet! I thought mine would be too small but I am in love with it now  I love your bag!


----------



## wifeyb

Thank you ladies!!
Normally I don't have as much in it, but I didn't want to leave my new purchases at home!! Haha so I had them come along for a ride in the Gigi!
Looove my lamb wallet too! Even more since I got a great deal!


----------



## LAltiero85

Nutz4Coach said:


> Cannon camera (not in pic..took pic)
> Coach turnlock key fob
> Madison embossed zip around
> Coach Devlyn Sunnies
> Coach Python Wristlet (filled with stuff) used as a cosmetic case
> Zune Mp3 & accessories
> Cell phone & case


So beautiful!  I absolutely love this bag!


----------



## LAltiero85

wifeyb said:


> ok so my GIGI was weighing me down and i forgot i have all my recent ebay buys in there still! lol so i had to show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a peek inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and all the innards!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no name leopard frame wallet
> new ebay purchase-MJ zip clutch $40!!
> new LJ purchase- L.A.M.B. bullseye clutch wallet $45
> new to me-Legacy wristlet
> 3 pairs of glasses-can you tell im an optician? lol
> coach mini skinnys
> another coach wristlet-black
> planner, checkbook
> my card from my BB buddy, it makes me smile
> and other things....


OMG....T-D-F....I am STILL kicking myself for selling my gorgeous Gigi...what was I thinking???!!!! Now they are like $1000 on the bay!  Craziness!!!! Stupid stupid stupid..sorry for the rant!  Love your bag!


----------



## wifeyb

thank you LAltiero!!! i loooove her! 
what color did you have? i know they are outrageous on the bay! i was luuucky to find mine on Bonanzle for such a deal!


----------



## LAltiero85

wifeyb said:


> thank you LAltiero!!! i loooove her!
> what color did you have? i know they are outrageous on the bay! i was luuucky to find mine on Bonanzle for such a deal!


you're welcome!  I had a Whiskey Gigi.  Yes the prices are crazy!  They are original price even when they are used, and if 
there are any NWT those are over the original price!


----------



## monokuro

Ahhh!! Just got this toteee.. so cute.. 

Here she is with all her inside goodies.


----------



## LAltiero85

monokuro said:


> Ahhh!! Just got this toteee.. so cute..
> 
> Here she is with all her inside goodies.
> 
> r.wish-ful.net/x/whatsinmaiiiiiiiglammmmmtoteeeee.jpg


Nice!!!!! Looks sooo comfy to wear too!!! I'm really loving these glam totes!


----------



## wifeyb

mono-i spy a marc jacobs wallet!  
im thinking maybe i need to add this to my list! cuuuute


----------



## anglarry04

Monokuro....LOVE LOVE LOVE your bag chica. i've been debating on getting that bag


----------



## monokuro

Hehe.. thank you gals! 
And yes that is a marc jacobs wallet. 

and She is super comfyyy!!


----------



## clb1968

It is so much fun , just seeing what everyone else carries and I always see something I need to buy,LOL


----------



## Jeannam2008

Such great ideas to organize our Coach bags!


----------



## coachadd1ct

Hello everyone! So I decided to switch out bags and am using my Legacy Garcia Tote in Black.  And since it's been a long time since I posted here, I figured it was time for me to share.  You all have taken time to share with me & given me great ideas!!  Now, since I'm using a bigger purse, I've added more than I usually carry since I have the space and she's not heavy.  Enjoy!!

Well here's a picture of her all dressed up!!






Now here's a pic of her all filled up!  I have a purse to go that I've been using and love it!!  






Here's a pic of all the stuff taken out.  I have a legacy stripe capacity wristlet, a legacy stripe kiss lock wristlet, a legacy stripe framed wallet, kleenex, gum, Vera Bradley nail kit, lip glosses, carmex, lotion, pen, purse hook, LG Dare & Fendi Sunglasses(that I put on top of everything).






Here's a pic of what's inside the capacity wristlet.  I didn't take a pic of everything out of it.  It's a pain to reorganize it.  I hope you all don't mind.  I carry dental floss, foundation(wrapped in ziplock so it doesn't get all over), Bath & Body anti-bacterial gel,mini altoids, mirror, advil, tide to go pen, eye drops, eyeliner, nail file, pepsid, panty liner & other personal essentials.






Here's a pic of my Legacy Kisslock Wristlet.  I carry non-essential cards, coupons, shot records, etc. in here--and my ipod headphones when I'm taking it with me!


----------



## d&blover84

this set went perfectly with my yellow shirt with the teal embroidered peacock i wore.  i was very matchy matchy


----------



## wifeyb

ashley-what kind of wristlet is that with all the stripes?!?!?! i need it!!!!!


----------



## d&blover84

wifeyb said:


> ashley-what kind of wristlet is that with all the stripes?!?!?! i need it!!!!!


 

madison pieced leather wristlet- 41453

three on ebay right now, not very cheap though.  i paid $60 or $70 for mine.


----------



## paula3boys

This is always in my bag, no matter what my bag is





everything except the top handle pouch and scarf is always in my bag no matter what my bag is


----------



## ssh6

Seeing all your goods in your Coach bags...wow, I feel really messy.

My daughters put all sorts of stuff in my bag(s).  I get all sorts of surprises.


----------



## SarahJosephina

ssh6 said:


> Seeing all your goods in your Coach bags...wow, I feel really messy.
> 
> My daughters put all sorts of stuff in my bag(s).  I get all sorts of surprises.



So true!  I just switched bags yesterday and my 4 year old son was "helping..."  He then interrogated me about the candy wrappers shoved in there forgetting _he_ was the one who not only placed them there but _also_ ate the contents!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Inside my gorgeous large teal sabrina... I have a couple more items to add to this bag though... will be getting them this week!


----------



## mandarpandar

coachgirl, I just LOVE the teal sabrina and checkbook to match! You are so organized and neat! I love it all


----------



## Jenn222

legacy tote with thompson wallet, bleecker wristlet, legacy mini skinny


----------



## jelita78

CoachGirl12 > i hate u..
now u make me want a teal sabrina even more!


----------



## wifeyb

coachgirl-ima need to borrow that kisslock pouch you have there! i LOVELOVE it!! she looks amazing with your teal sabrina!


----------



## CoachGirl12

mandarpandar said:


> coachgirl, I just LOVE the teal sabrina and checkbook to match! You are so organized and neat! I love it all


Awww thanks hun! I try to be organized! Its nice when Coach makes so many wristlets/mini skinnies, helps keep everything together!


jelita78 said:


> CoachGirl12 > i hate u..
> now u make me want a teal sabrina even more!


LMAO... jelita, you have been wanting a teal sabrina for the longest time! I think that should be next on your wishlist!! 


wifeyb said:


> coachgirl-ima need to borrow that kisslock pouch you have there! i LOVELOVE it!! she looks amazing with your teal sabrina!


LOL... sure you can borrow it... LOL... I know I can't take how beautiful my sabrina looks w/all these beautiful accessories.. I have a couple more to add to this set, I can't wait to get everything, then I'll repost again!


----------



## jelita78

CoachGirl12 said:


> LMAO... jelita, you have been wanting a teal sabrina for the longest time! I think that should be next on your wishlist!!


i know.. *sigh*..
even my own hubby remembers me wanting teal..
but i sort of had a bad experience before.. i won on ebay a teal julianne and the seller was a scam, gave fake tracking number and item never showed up.. lucky that i was able to claim-back from paypal..
and then everybody kept telling that teal easy to scratch, so, i'm not willing to gamble in getting teal sabrina of the ebay..who knows whats the condition really are!
oh well..
i guess if i can't have it, i might just enjoy looking at yours then.. *sigh*..


----------



## CoachGirl12

jelita78 said:


> i know.. *sigh*..
> even my own hubby remembers me wanting teal..
> but i sort of had a bad experience before.. i won on ebay a teal julianne and the seller was a scam, gave fake tracking number and item never showed up.. lucky that i was able to claim-back from paypal..
> and then everybody kept telling that teal easy to scratch, so, i'm not willing to gamble in getting teal sabrina of the ebay..who knows whats the condition really are!
> oh well..
> i guess if i can't have it, i might just enjoy looking at yours then.. *sigh*..


Awww I'm sorry hun that you had that experience! I don't use mine all the time... I switch out of my bags a lot, but when I do use it, I'm pretty careful with it... I've had my teal sabrina for quite some time now and I don't have any scratches on it, even if I did, I'm sure a little apple could take care of it!  Well I hope someday a teal sabrina does come your way because it definitely is a keeper!!


----------



## pitterpatter

CoachGirl12 said:


> Inside my gorgeous large teal sabrina... I have a couple more items to add to this bag though... will be getting them this week!


----------



## Myblackbag

Icecaramellatte said:


>


 
Love this bag!


----------



## pitterpatter

the inners of my bags are all kinds of mismatched!!!! 










LV wallet
LV mini pouchette
Candies glasses
Coach wristlet
Coach agenda
Coach makeup bag
Starbucks coffee to go
baby book and baby socks


----------



## Jeannam2008

I just cleaned out my bag, and organized it better.
Coach Hampton Bag
Dooney & Bourke brown leather wallet
Coack pink wristlet
and no name brand cosmetic bag.


----------



## vannababe

My intestines of my ocelot Audrey!!





1. Madison wallet slim envelope in amethyst/gunmetal
2. Large poppy wristlet in licorice!!!
3. ocelot mini skinny with pave dice


----------



## Pursefreak25

Jenn222 i love your tote


----------



## wifeyb

vanna-spill it! i wanna see it all!!!! i love the ocelet though! alot! and your avatar with the matching short! cute!


----------



## yarbs83

Here's what's in my bag! Sorry for the ick quality pics - it's dark and the flash hates me .

heritage stripe mini skinny - holds store "rewards" cards and random dollars/change

Makeup Bag with body butter, lip balm, lipstick, bandaids, bobby pins, tampons, eye drops

Coach Sunnies (not sure of the name anymore)

Op art makeup bag (I think) - I use it as a wristlet. It holds my id, credit cards, inhaler, money, a few lipglosses. I tend to take this almost everywhere - I use it more than my purse .

Note book w/front pocket for coupons - I keep random lists of things I want to buy, measurements of the rooms of my house (in case I ever find something amazing out and about). It's kind of a "catch all spot" - I write down appointments in there, ideas, ect - then transfer important things to my blackberry later.

Blackberry 

Snapple/Crystal light to go packets

Silicon cup cozy thing

New Book!


----------



## wifeyb

Yarbs!! Your avatar is too much for me!! Lol
I think I need to get that op art wristlet...I never knew what I would carry in it!


----------



## muranogrl

Here's my large sabrina with her "stuff". I don't carry alot of stuff. The only thing that's missing from these photos are my car keys.


----------



## jelita78

muranogrl ?? oh u are sooo in the black mode!
love it with the purple lining!
look sooo sleek and stylish!


----------



## Jenn222




----------



## newcoachlover

Carried my Tribeca for the first time today, here's her insides...


----------



## clb1968

Jenn222 said:


>


 
Beautiful bag!


----------



## wifeyb

jen! love your bag and your matching accessories!!!! gorgeous!


----------



## d&blover84

rose legacy shoulder with my new innards and charm thanks to a lovely tpf'er and bonanzler.


----------



## wifeyb

Ashley! Love that bag! Could you post a modeling pic? I'm not sure about the size for me :0) no Madison pieced wristlet with this? Lol go ahead and send her to me


----------



## OK Bag Lady

d&blover84 said:


> rose legacy shoulder with my new innards and charm thanks to a lovely tpf'er and bonanzler.


 
Ashley, what's in the little pink jar in your first pic?


----------



## d&blover84

wifeyb said:


> Ashley! Love that bag! Could you post a modeling pic? I'm not sure about the size for me :0) no Madison pieced wristlet with this? Lol go ahead and send her to me


 

no modeling pics from me, lol.  at least not on here.  the size is fine, it fits on your shoulder quite nicely, and you can make the strap longer if needed.  im used to having more room in my bag so that took a minute to get used to.  it doesn't look bad with my frame like i was scared it was going to.


----------



## d&blover84

OK Bag Lady said:


> Ashley, what's in the little pink jar in your first pic?


 

dylans candy bar lip gloss in cake batter....its wonderful!  makes your lips soft and smells like cake!

edit: it's at sephora, $8 a tub


----------



## wifeyb

Lol ok then! How much did you score her for? I got the dylans lip balm too in chocolate cupcake and I can't stand it! Lol


----------



## OK Bag Lady

d&blover84 said:


> dylans candy bar lip gloss in cake batter....its wonderful! makes your lips soft and smells like cake!
> 
> edit: it's at sephora, $8 a tub


 
LOL you just want me to go to Sephora's don't you?  I'm like a kid in a candy store there and you know what a lipgloss addict I am!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## clb1968

wifeyb said:


> Ashley! Love that bag! Could you post a modeling pic? I'm not sure about the size for me :0) no Madison pieced wristlet with this? Lol go ahead and send her to me


 
Erica, I have the same one in pond, I will see if I have a pic of me carrying it so you can judge the size, from you pics on the BB RAOK thread, we look to be of a similar size, except I might be taller.


----------



## clb1968

Ok, here I am carrying it, for reference I am 5'8 and fluffy,LOL


----------



## wifeyb

Omg I love it!! Do you have an extender on the strap? Can I ask how long the drop is? I've found a 9 inch drop is perfect for my elbow to get through without having to use my other arm to hike it up. Lol

also is this from '05? I'm bad at legacy years!
Ps-I added you on facebook Charlotte!!


----------



## clb1968

wifeyb said:


> Omg I love it!! Do you have an extender on the strap? Can I ask how long the drop is? I've found a 9 inch drop is perfect for my elbow to get through without having to use my other arm to hike it up. Lol
> 
> also is this from '05? I'm bad at legacy years!
> Ps-I added you on facebook Charlotte!!


 
Yes, I do have an extender on there, forgot about that, with it I am getting about a 10 in drop. That style is 2006, the double front pockets and legacy stripe lining. Coach also brought out the same style in 2007 but it has one large pocket on the front.
2008 or 2009 they made some made for factory stores , different leather, no legacy strips and double pocket .

I added you on FB.


----------



## d&blover84

wifeyb said:


> Lol ok then! How much did you score her for? I got the dylans lip balm too in chocolate cupcake and I can't stand it! Lol


 


oh i love the dylans!  why don't you likeit?  i got the rose for $125.  the listing said it was in kinda rough shape, but she's not.  i appled her and now she's good to go!


----------



## d&blover84

clb1968 said:


> Ok, here I am carrying it, for reference I am 5'8 and fluffy,LOL


 


i'm jealous, i adore this bag


----------



## wifeyb

Ash-the dylans feels greasy to me, like it's not conditioning my lips. Lol I'm picky, i can't stand Burt's bees either. 
What a deal on her! Let me ask this, I used apple on my Gigi and I see no difference at all, some spots the leather still looks dry. Do you use alot of it? It was my first time to ever use apple too.
Ps-do you use an extender on yours? Where can I get them Charlotte??


----------



## d&blover84

wifeyb said:


> Ash-the dylans feels greasy to me, like it's not conditioning my lips. Lol I'm picky, i can't stand Burt's bees either.
> What a deal on her! Let me ask this, I used apple on my Gigi and I see no difference at all, some spots the leather still looks dry. Do you use alot of it? It was my first time to ever use apple too.
> Ps-do you use an extender on yours? Where can I get them Charlotte??


 

i've just now starting appling things and i don't really know how much to use, lol.  on the spots where it still looks dry, i put more.  it really made my teal lindsay shine.  i don't use an extender on mine.  i just put the buckle in the last little hole on the strap and it's fine.


----------



## selkiewriter

d&blover84 said:


> rose legacy shoulder with my new innards and charm thanks to a lovely tpf'er and bonanzler.


 
Oh you've created a monster girl! I love cake batter scents (and ice cream) and sephora. Another item to add to my wishlist. I need to get some of this stuff.


----------



## wifeyb

Can I be a pest and ask what the drop length is when it's on the last hole??


----------



## d&blover84

wifeyb said:


> Can I be a pest and ask what the drop length is when it's on the last hole??


 

you're not being a pest, i don't mind at all! 9".  I held it in the middle and measured from top of strap to the bag..


selkiewriter: try philosophy 3in1 body wash/shampoo/bubble bath.  they have frosted pink layer cake, and vanilla birthday cake.  they smell incredible, and are amazing shampoo and bodywash!  sephora has em, $16 each.  they also bring out special editions for holidays, right now is pumpkin spice, caramel apple, and candy corn.  they're bringing out gingerbread man for christmas....can't wait!!!


----------



## clb1968

The little extenders are just these, they sell them on Ebay and Bonanzle , Walmart has them too.

Not my auction, just an example

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/SCECKERT/items/BRASS_SHOULDER_STRAP_EXTENDER_CLIP_FOR_COACH_CARLY_BAG


----------



## paula3boys

Forgive my stupidity, but how do you put the extender on exactly? Where? I have the legacy shoulder bag 11127 and I'd like to make the drop longer. Please help!


----------



## coachadd1ct

^^Hello Paula!  I happen to have a picture for reference.  I hope this helps!!


----------



## yarbs83

d&blover84 said:


> you're not being a pest, i don't mind at all! 9".  I held it in the middle and measured from top of strap to the bag..
> 
> 
> selkiewriter: try philosophy 3in1 body wash/shampoo/bubble bath.  they have frosted pink layer cake, and vanilla birthday cake.  they smell incredible, and are amazing shampoo and bodywash!  sephora has em, $16 each.  they also bring out special editions for holidays, right now is pumpkin spice, caramel apple, and candy corn.  they're bringing out gingerbread man for christmas....can't wait!!!



I just got the frosted pink layer cake 3 in 1 and I looove it! The only downside is it makes me want a cupcake for breakfast LOL!


----------



## paula3boys

coachadd1ct said:


> ^^Hello Paula! I happen to have a picture for reference. I hope this helps!!


 
Thank you so much for the picture!


----------



## shezarealgem

Whiskey Ali with her stuffing: Chocolat cell, keys, capacity wristlet as makeup bag, green madison wristlet, pink patent mini skinny type, red wallet, hand sani, lotion.  Inside her zippered pocket (not shown) is a Pull-up, babywipes, and checkbook.


----------



## coachadd1ct

paula3boys said:


> Thank you so much for the picture!



No Problem at all!!  You're most welcome!  Glad I was able to help!!!


----------



## wifeyb

coachadd1ct! you should totally post in my thread on how you organize your coach items! i see that cabinet in the background and i likey...id love to see how the bags are!
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/whats-in-your-closet-518921.html


----------



## coachadd1ct

wifeyb said:


> coachadd1ct! you should totally post in my thread on how you organize your coach items! i see that cabinet in the background and i likey...id love to see how the bags are!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/whats-in-your-closet-518921.html



Will do!! I'll get some pics tomorrow and post.  I must say that it's nothing fancy though.  Others in your thread have done a wayyyyy better job.  It's giving me some great ideas!!


----------



## wifeyb

Hey anything is better than mine right now!


----------



## clb1968

coachadd1ct said:


> ^^Hello Paula! I happen to have a picture for reference. I hope this helps!!


 
yep,that is what i do too


----------



## wifeyb

where can you get these extenders at?? 
charlotte why are you up at 3:45 am?! lol


----------



## meridee

I found some in walmart near the lighting fixtures and home decorating


----------



## wifeyb

so coach doesn't officially have any?


----------



## meridee

wifeyb said:


> so coach doesn't officially have any?


Not that I'm aware of. But if they did, I'm sure they'd be way more expensive than what you can buy at Walmart!


----------



## wifeyb

lol so true. so they will have the kinda antique finished ones?? very good to know!!


----------



## meridee

some ladies have found antique finished hooks at other hardware stores. My walmart only had the shiny ones. Do a search for Strap extenders and you should find several different types.


----------



## wifeyb

youre awesome thanks!


----------



## skinnyrabbit

Xtina6405 said:


> Today I'm carrying my Puprle Sude Hobo
> 
> I have inside.....
> 
> - MAC makeup bag (all the make up is in that bag...not loose, I'm not , lol)
> - Sidekick, cell phone
> - Video Ipod with Itrip attached
> - COACH wristlet for camera
> - COACH lurex wallet
> - Minnie Mouse pen
> - Juicy Couture Sunglasses and case
> - Keys
> - COACH Punch Mini skinny
> - COACH white leather planner
> - Trident Gum
> 
> I usually carry much more but this bag is smaller than most




I love your key decorations,  they're cute!


----------



## gabz

currently: parker rose gold wallet, LV cles (w change in it) madison cosmetic case (w egzema creme, lipglosses, pills, keys, mirror and floss), phone, LV agenda


----------



## alatrop

Black Penelope Shopper.


----------



## louislover260

alatrop said:


> Black Penelope Shopper.





I love your Penelope!  Such a classic bag!


----------



## wifeyb

i really think i need to get me a penelope....i love the their patent pink slim envelope wallet!


----------



## d&blover84

i love the berry leather penelope shopper....i think it's MFF.  it's so gorgeous.  they're all over ebay right now, but i'm not paying $200..kwim? 

anyway, here's my new love!


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

d&blover84 said:


> i love the berry leather penelope shopper....i think it's MFF. it's so gorgeous. they're all over ebay right now, but i'm not paying $200..kwim?
> 
> anyway, here's my new love!


 
can I ask what the style # of this bag is? TIA!


----------



## wifeyb

Ash! I need this! Where have I been an what is it called? You are into pink bags right now!!! :0) love it!! What the strap drop length?


----------



## d&blover84

x_TaNgErInE_x said:


> can I ask what the style # of this bag is? TIA!


 

thompson satchel (i think?) style number 11373

erica- 7in strap drop.  it does fit on your shoulder, but tightly.


----------



## wifeyb

EEK, shes not for me then....im thinking of getting one of the older shoulder tote, i cant even thing of the official name :shame: with the one strap, like a bucket tote...i used to have one and it was my FAV FAV FAV!!!! style#10627 MMMmmmm


----------



## Jenn222

wow gorgeous thompson ^

finally got in a new bottle of apple spray so i can finally use my new fabric sabrina! this is my first large sabrina and i love the size!!!


----------



## mrscook

d&blover84 said:


> i love the berry leather penelope shopper....i think it's MFF.  it's so gorgeous.  they're all over ebay right now, but i'm not paying $200..kwim?
> 
> anyway, here's my new love!




I just died!  I LOVE this bag and had no idea it was made in the pink color!  I NEED this!  Where did you find it?!


----------



## d&blover84

mrscook said:


> I just died! I LOVE this bag and had no idea it was made in the pink color! I NEED this! Where did you find it?!


 

lol, i found it on ebay about an hour before it ended this past sunday.  i had NEVER seen it in this color. i don't have the tags or anything so i can't tell you what color it exactly is.  but it's amazing in person, GORGEOUS color. i love it


----------



## wifeyb

jenn- i love love love your bag! the color is tdf! and matching wallet! whats that vera print called?? i need to see whats in there!!!! lol and the blue thing is that a cosmetic case??? i love all of it!!!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## paula3boys

I love seeing all the pictures of bags and accessories. Thank you all for sharing and keep em coming!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

d & blover84 

The Thompson Satchel is stunning, I love the the color...


----------



## Jenn222

wifeyb said:


> jenn- i love love love your bag! the color is tdf! and matching wallet! whats that vera print called?? i need to see whats in there!!!! lol and the blue thing is that a cosmetic case??? i love all of it!!!!! thanks for sharing!


 
thanks wifeyb! the VB pattern is "purple punch" and i also use it with my lavender sabrina, and expresso zoe! that is the "sweetheart pouch" and "wristlet". the make up bag is a super old cosmetic case from American Eagle!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I love the thompson bag as well.  Great find!


----------



## momofgirls

mrscook said:


> I just died! I LOVE this bag and had no idea it was made in the pink color! I NEED this! Where did you find it?!


 I think the color is Rose.


----------



## prof ash

i haven't been on the thread for awhile and my GOODNESS ladies! there are some beautiful bag + accessory combos going on here!!!


----------



## d&blover84

thank you ladies


----------



## dawnqueenb69

COACH ADDICT said:


> I am totally golden this week...
> 
> View attachment 867141
> 
> 
> View attachment 867142


 I have the same Gold Leather Planner, love it!!


----------



## jelita78

ohhhhh
i love gold!!
such sparkling bling bling!!
gorgeous!!


----------



## UFC

:coolpics: Thank you!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Inside my Beautiful Sabrina, is my sm. pop art wallet, my madison leather gold wristlet, gum, pens in a plastic holder so I have No Surprises, Beautiful Perfume, mentos, coupons, checkbook, etc.


----------



## jgkittymom3

Here's mine, with my ridiculous number of work cell phones!!!! I was taking the picture with my personal cell phone, lol!


----------



## Nutz4Coach

Just got this whole ensamble Weds. and used it all for the first time yesterday. (Sunnies & Turnlock Fob & Phone not new)


----------



## HNLP

COACH hamptons signature hobo black/white

Leather Fossil Wallet
Silver Faux leather embossed key chain
and Hello Kitty wearing eyeglasses keychain w/keys
cell phone
totes houndstooth mini umbrella
Clinique GWP makeup bag with essentials


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Editorial Antique Gold Zoe

contents:
Kindle - in Bronze case
iphone
ear buds
hand lotion
Coach cji op art compact wallet
Coach cji op art wristlet
Coach cji op art mini skinny
pill bottle/canister
Coach gold Ali card case
Coach MFF legacy stripe coin pouch
Coach MFFf legacy stripe pencil case
Black Kangol hat
pack of tissues


----------



## NorthStar

Nutz, your pic is SERIOUSLY making me consider a patent ivory Brooke, when I never really gave a 2nd look her way before!!!  Plus the purple??? Ohhhhh myyyyyy....


----------



## clb1968

Icecaramellatte said:


> Editorial Antique Gold Zoe
> 
> contents:
> Kindle - in Bronze case
> iphone
> ear buds
> hand lotion
> Coach cji op art compact wallet
> Coach cji op art wristlet
> Coach cji op art mini skinny
> pill bottle/canister
> Coach gold Ali card case
> Coach MFF legacy stripe coin pouch
> Coach MFFf legacy stripe pencil case
> Black Kangol hat
> pack of tissues


 


Love it, I just got the same bag today from ebay, I love how light it is!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

^^ Yes it is bag twin!


----------



## AhCapp

You ladies have the loveliest bags ever! And I am amazed by the fact that some of you actually match your accessories/ wallets with your bag. Very impressive. *2 thumbs up*

Love all the pics here! ^_^ Make me drool....


----------



## CoachGirl12

Nutz4Coach said:


> Just got this whole ensamble Weds. and used it all for the first time yesterday. (Sunnies & Turnlock Fob & Phone not new)


Your accessories match beautifully w/your Brooke! Gorgeous!


----------



## wifeyb

the ivory brooke and the purple accessories look amazing!!!

and the bronze zoe with all the matching op accessories looks fabulous too!!!

i really need to start buying matching access. sets, it looks so good!


----------



## clb1968

wifeyb said:


> the ivory brooke and the purple accessories look amazing!!!
> 
> and the bronze zoe with all the matching op accessories looks fabulous too!!!
> 
> i really need to start buying matching access. sets, it looks so good!


 
Yes, you need to buy more. The hunt to find matching sets is alot of fun and sometimes money.


----------



## wifeyb

im browsing the bay now!! now just to narrow down what pattern/fabric to start with!


----------



## Nutz4Coach

Just want to say THANK YOU...  ladies !!! ... &#9829;


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Now I can add my new Madison Large Ocelot Wristlet to what I'm carrying in my Parker op Hippie. What a difference in organizing, I have my coupons, medical cards, visa, pen, bandaids, and so much more in it. I just love it!!!!


----------



## wifeyb

yay dawn! show us some pics of her stuffed! shes so pretty, glad you got her@


----------



## rendodan110

In my new large sig Zoe















blackberry Tour
keys
first aid kit
coach camera case with ipod touch and skullcandy headphones
coach camera case with ipod and blackberry chargers
bluetooth headset
small notebook with pen and pencil
coach 3x5 planner
coach french purse
nars orgasm lipgloss
perfume atomizer with ed hardy perfume
rosebud salve
sephora brush and mirror
tin of altoid mints
small mint tin with meds
allergy spray
eyeglasses in case
missing is my cigs and lighter
in wristlet is
small tide to go pen
miss a kit
my mom and sisters spare house keys
rescue remedy
eyeliner and sample size bare minerals with brush
finger nail file and tweezers


----------



## clb1968

rendodan110 said:


> In my new large sig Zoe
> 
> 
> blackberry Tour
> keys
> first aid kit
> coach camera case with ipod touch and skullcandy headphones
> coach camera case with ipod and blackberry chargers
> bluetooth headset
> small notebook with pen and pencil
> coach 3x5 planner
> coach french purse
> nars orgasm lipgloss
> perfume atomizer with ed hardy perfume
> rosebud salve
> sephora brush and mirror
> tin of altoid mints
> small mint tin with meds
> allergy spray
> eyeglasses in case
> missing is my cigs and lighter
> in wristlet is
> small tide to go pen
> miss a kit
> my mom and sisters spare house keys
> rescue remedy
> eyeliner and sample size bare minerals with brush
> finger nail file and tweezers


 
I always like seeing the contents of your bag.

I have one of those camera cases, mine is an older one, leather , I carry my camera in it.

I will have to take pics of the contents of my Zoe, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## rendodan110

clb1968 said:


> I always like seeing the contents of your bag.
> 
> I have one of those camera cases, mine is an older one, leather , I carry my camera in it.
> 
> I will have to take pics of the contents of my Zoe, maybe tomorrow.


 Thank you  Ill check back I wanna see your Zoe and all her accesories too!!!!


----------



## clb1968

Ok, I got pics of my Zoe, I got it for 117 on ebay, looks great, has one little mark on it, hardly noticeable at all.
















In my XL or Editorial Antique Gold Zoe, it is K0882-12669

I have my

tattersall makeup case, lip glosses, compact, hand sanitizer, eye drops
legacy strip wristlet- I have my diabetes stuff in it
blue legacy coin purse
blue 3 X 5 planner
parker cinnamon wallet
poppy cosmetic bag, from a Japan magazine, pens and stuff
purse mirror 
Coach sunnies in Betty Boop case
LG Xenon phone
keys
pocket knife
camera case 
tissues, lost my little tissue holder:cry:


----------



## rendodan110

wow thats a great deal your zoe is gorgeous!!! i love your leather camera case!!!! and your poppy cosmetic bag!!!! I have wanted one of those little coin purses with the clip for so long but I can never find one!!



clb1968 said:


> Ok, I got pics of my Zoe, I got it for 117 on ebay, looks great, has one little mark on it, hardly noticeable at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my XL or Editorial Antique Gold Zoe, it is K0882-12669
> 
> I have my
> 
> tattersall makeup case, lip glosses, compact, hand sanitizer, eye drops
> legacy strip wristlet- I have my diabetes stuff in it
> blue legacy coin purse
> blue 3 X 5 planner
> parker cinnamon wallet
> poppy cosmetic bag, from a Japan magazine, pens and stuff
> purse mirror
> Coach sunnies in Betty Boop case
> LG Xenon phone
> keys
> pocket knife
> camera case
> tissues, lost my little tissue holder:cry:


----------



## clb1968

rendodan110 said:


> wow thats a great deal your zoe is gorgeous!!! i love your leather camera case!!!! and your poppy cosmetic bag!!!! I have wanted one of those little coin purses with the clip for so long but I can never find one!!


 
I am now on the hunt for the tattersall coin purse like that.
I got the blue one on ebay recently.


----------



## KaliDaisy

clb1968 said:


> Ok, I got pics of my Zoe, I got it for 117 on ebay, looks great, has one little mark on it, hardly noticeable at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my XL or Editorial Antique Gold Zoe, it is K0882-12669
> 
> I have my
> 
> tattersall makeup case, lip glosses, compact, hand sanitizer, eye drops
> legacy strip wristlet- I have my diabetes stuff in it
> blue legacy coin purse
> blue 3 X 5 planner
> parker cinnamon wallet
> poppy cosmetic bag, from a Japan magazine, pens and stuff
> purse mirror
> Coach sunnies in Betty Boop case
> LG Xenon phone
> keys
> pocket knife
> camera case
> tissues, lost my little tissue holder:cry:



Hey, I recognize that purse mirror...!   Your new Zoe looks awesome!  That color is so pretty.


----------



## clb1968

KaliDaisy said:


> Hey, I recognize that purse mirror...!  Your new Zoe looks awesome! That color is so pretty.


 
The Legacy lipgloss fob is hanging on the side of the bag!
Thank you


----------



## d&blover84

your zoe is gorgeous!  and what a steal!  i love the tattersall makeup pouch, i wanna get the tattersall fob pouch too!  it's so gorgeous, and so hard to find though.  and when you do its crazy expensive!  i recognize that mirror too.  so pretty


----------



## violet8

1 Saddle Peyton
2 Mini Skinny in Metallic Gold
3 Ginger Sunglasses
4 ID holder with my work access pass
5 Madison Small Wallet in pink
6 iPhone
7 Legacy Mini Skinny with keys
8 Valentine Scarf Print Cosmetic Case
9 Paul Frank Reusable Bag
10 Compact Mirror
11 Bath and Body Works Anti-Bac
12 Lip Smacker in Cotton Candy
13 Smashbox O-gloss
14 Legacy Lipgloss Fob


----------



## clb1968

violet8 said:


> 1 Saddle Peyton
> 2 Mini Skinny in Metallic Gold
> 3 Ginger Sunglasses
> 4 ID holder with my work access pass
> 5 Madison Small Wallet in pink
> 6 iPhone
> 7 Legacy Mini Skinny with keys
> 8 Valentine Scarf Print Cosmetic Case
> 9 Paul Frank Reusable Bag
> 10 Compact Mirror
> 11 Bath and Body Works Anti-Bac
> 12 Lip Smacker in Cotton Candy
> 13 Smashbox O-gloss
> 14 Legacy Lipgloss Fob


 

Looks good. I have the Legacy Lipgloss Fob on my bag too.


----------



## wifeyb

violet8-LOVE YOUR BAG!!!!! when i first looked it looked smaller, and thought what is this bag? lol i love how you numbered everything!!!! so what do you keep in each section in the purse? or do you just kinda seperate all of this between the 2 compartments?
**where did you get that paul frank iphone case? i need one!!!
oh and thanks to you i now NEED #7 and #8 teehee


----------



## Icecaramellatte

LOL I want #7 too!


----------



## clb1968

I want a #7 too, I have been looking at them on ebay.


----------



## wifeyb

I'm only finding bottle green ones on bonanzle, ick. But!!! I got #8 today and should be here shortly!! Lol isn't it funny how we tempt each other?!


----------



## violet8

wifeyb said:


> violet8-LOVE YOUR BAG!!!!! when i first looked it looked smaller, and thought what is this bag? lol i love how you numbered everything!!!! so what do you keep in each section in the purse? or do you just kinda seperate all of this between the 2 compartments?
> **where did you get that paul frank iphone case? i need one!!!
> oh and thanks to you i now NEED #7 and #8 teehee



thanks! I usually just separate them into the 2 compartments. I brought my umbrella yesterday though, so I put the umbrella in one compartment and all the rest in the other 






I got the iPhone case from the Apple store! It's so cute; I installed the matching theme from Cydia as well


----------



## violet8

*wifeyb, Icecaramellatte, clb1968* here are more pics of #7, I just love the yummy lining!


----------



## wifeyb

Violet-How much was the #7? on eBay they are like 50$ and poopy green! Lol i want a grey one! Do you have this dangle off your keys when you drive or just use it to hold them in? 

Also can I ask how much your iPhone case was? The apple store is an hour away for me, so I mostly buy on eBay or mall kiosks.


----------



## violet8

wifeyb said:


> Violet-How much was the #7? on eBay they are like 50$ and poopy green! Lol i want a grey one! Do you have this dangle off your keys when you drive or just use it to hold them in?
> 
> Also can I ask how much your iPhone case was? The apple store is an hour away for me, so I mostly buy on eBay or mall kiosks.



I got the Legacy Mini Skinny for $19 a while ago (early this year I think?) at the outlet. This was at the Niagara Falls Outlet in Canada. My house key and RSA fob are attached to the keyring, I keep my car key and fob separate though, and just keep them in there when not in use 
Good luck hunting for the grey one!

The iPhone case, i got for Cdn$35. I'm not seeing the yellow case on the US Apple site, but here's the link to the blue version http://store.apple.com/us/product/T...0NA&mco=MTA4NTE1MzU&p=3&s=topSellers#overview


----------



## d&blover84

erica keep an eye out on bonanzle, cheaper prices pop up on there.  if i spot a grey one for a good price ill send you the link


----------



## Icecaramellatte

violet8 said:


> *wifeyb, Icecaramellatte, clb1968* here are more pics of #7, I just love the yummy lining!



Thanks for the closeup pics!


----------



## jelita78

crap..
now u just made me want number 7 too !! danggggg


----------



## anglarry04

i have two of the little change purses #7....one in green and brown


----------



## clb1968

I knew I should have gotten one , when I saw them at the outlet, last year when I went.


----------



## wifeyb

d&blover84 said:


> erica keep an eye out on bonanzle, cheaper prices pop up on there.  if i spot a grey one for a good price ill send you the link



you are too good to me!!!!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

violet8 said:


> *wifeyb, Icecaramellatte, clb1968* here are more pics of #7, I just love the yummy lining!


 

7 Legacy Mini Skinny- I have this one in the bronze love it.


----------



## wifeyb

ok enough #7 talk, its making me sad i dont have one yet! lol and cant find one in grey!

as for #8, mama should be getting hers today!!!!!


----------



## Siberia_McLean

I don't have a picture but I have in my purse..

iPhone
iPod
Wallet
Chapstick
Eyeglass Cleaner
Eye Glass Case
Umberlla
Keys
Lotion


----------



## Jenn222




----------



## jelita78

gasp! jen!!! u bought the amethyst op art!!
that is superrrrrlicious!!!!


----------



## clb1968

Jenn222 said:


>


 

I like the colors all together looks great.


----------



## Nutz4Coach

That looks really nice together. Love the matching with the splash of color.


----------



## wifeyb

jenn i love all your purple things! and the purple punch of VB. it makes me smile


----------



## LarissaB

Jenn222, In love with your purple punch Vera accessories!


----------



## Joannek1717

I just moved stuff out of my old Dooney (no hissing please) into my new Coach and have a wallet, checkbook, (on my wishlist - an PURPLE Coach checkbook wallet), cosmetics (I need a bag for those), keys on my Coach keyfob, an envelope of COUPONS (save money on other stuff to spend on Coach),  iphone and some meds.  Boring, huh?  Oh, and my VERY expensive gold watch that's not working.  If it needs more than a battery, I'm gonna scream!!

I'm totally drooling over Jenn's purple stuff. I love purple, but don't have a purple Coach....YET!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## callalilly

Well... it really depends on which of my bags I will be wearing that day. I love my Carly I can just throw anything in there. I have my makeup bag, my keys, perfume, ipod, cell and my wallet.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*In my Parker op art Hippie, is my Poppywristlet, Gramacy Mini Skinny, zip lock with coupons in it, hand sanitizer, tide to go, lip gloss, chapstick ,neosporin, advil, hand cream ,2 cell phones,mentos, extra set of house keys, and a few other odds and ends with Alot of room to spare for some more accessories, lol..My camera is not working but heres some attached pics...*


----------



## wifeyb

dawn-what kind of keychain is that in your avatar? too cute!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

wifeyb said:


> dawn-what kind of keychain is that in your avatar? too cute!


 *Thats the newer Poppy key Fob, hope to get it when they come in.The Full price store that I go to says they sold out .. I have the style #if you want it..*


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I had my SA search all stores and everything for it. I've heard from others that they will be available Jan. 2010!!! The # is 92701...My store will be calling me when they become available again so I will post when I hear...*


----------



## wifeyb

omg its the cutest thing ever!!!!!! EVER! lol i would of never guess its coach! its so different, except the stupid puffball thing. LOL


----------



## Jenn222

thanks soo much for the compliments ladies

dawn love your black wristlet w/ silver Cs i am going to get that now

here is my  petrol  medium zoe. this was an HG of mine before i knew wat hg meant. i got this on ebay NWT for $145 shipped when it was still in the store. i hunted for weeks for the wallet and wristlet and now have what is perhaps my best set of all time lol

also paired with the amanda large wristlet for makeup and the denim josie which has baby blue lining like the zoe


----------



## d&blover84

i looooovvvveeeeee the denim josie jenn!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Ok I've gotta comment on the initial charms on your bag.  They reminded me of something that happened in the classroom next to mine last week.  This little boy got mad at another child and yelled out, "F U you!"  The teacher told me about it after class and said he really wanted to ask the kid what the other U was for!  I'm going to assume the letters are initials and not a statement.  LOL



Jenn222 said:


> thanks soo much for the compliments ladies
> 
> dawn love your black wristlet w/ silver Cs i am going to get that now
> 
> here is my  petrol  medium zoe. this was an HG of mine before i knew wat hg meant. i got this on ebay NWT for $145 shipped when it was still in the store. i hunted for weeks for the wallet and wristlet and now have what is perhaps my best set of all time lol
> 
> also paired with the amanda large wristlet for makeup and the denim josie which has baby blue lining like the zoe


----------



## baglady39

^^ :lolots: Very funny, Ok bag lady!!


----------



## paula3boys

That is funny! I wonder what the extra u was for


----------



## wifeyb

Omg Jenn I love your set!! How much did you score the wallet and wristlet for??? And I've never seen a Josie in real life. What's so special about them?? They are super cute! I'd love to see the inside of it and how much it holds! Does it fold over or just zip?


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Jenn222 said:


> thanks soo much for the compliments ladies
> 
> dawn love your black wristlet w/ silver Cs i am going to get that now
> 
> here is my  petrol  medium zoe. this was an HG of mine before i knew wat hg meant. i got this on ebay NWT for $145 shipped when it was still in the store. i hunted for weeks for the wallet and wristlet and now have what is perhaps my best set of all time lol
> 
> also paired with the amanda large wristlet for makeup and the denim josie which has baby blue lining like the zoe


 Thanks Jenn, I love this wristlet its so pretty... I love your goodies as well...I've decided to get a large leather madison wristlet for my makeup...


----------



## nevadagrl435

Here is what I put in my Op Art Magazine Tote in Graphite. I use it for school and for work, and it is holding up very well, doesn't even seem to get stains. 

What is in it:

-Math 1010 textbook
-Math 1010 textbook student solutions manual
-Composition notebook
-calculator
-pens and pencils
-TRAX and FrontRunner schedules
-Poppy ID Mini Skinny
-Dooney & Bourke pencil case
-Dooney & Bourke wallet
-copy of the December Vanity Fair
-a book for reading (the one shown is Tender is the Night by F.Scott Fitzgerald)
-Reference manual for work
-proficiency checkoff for work
-name badge for work
-migraine meds
-ibprofen
-chapstick
-Tic Tacs and suckers
-gloves
-iPod 
-cell phone
-keys
-hand sanitizer

Yeah, it really does hold that much, and without any problems!


----------



## clb1968

nevadagrl435 said:


> Here is what I put in my Op Art Magazine Tote in Graphite. I use it for school and for work, and it is holding up very well, doesn't even seem to get stains.
> 
> What is in it:
> 
> -Math 1010 textbook
> -Math 1010 textbook student solutions manual
> -Composition notebook
> -calculator
> -pens and pencils
> -TRAX and FrontRunner schedules
> -Poppy ID Mini Skinny
> -Dooney & Bourke pencil case
> -Dooney & Bourke wallet
> -copy of the December Vanity Fair
> -a book for reading (the one shown is Tender is the Night by F.Scott Fitzgerald)
> -Reference manual for work
> -proficiency checkoff for work
> -name badge for work
> -migraine meds
> -ibprofen
> -chapstick
> -Tic Tacs and suckers
> -gloves
> -iPod
> -cell phone
> -keys
> -hand sanitizer
> 
> Yeah, it really does hold that much, and without any problems!


 

Wow that is alot, I like it, I may have to look for one.


----------



## d&blover84

nevadagrl, that bag is gorgeous!  i always wanted the black one


----------



## wifeyb

Nevada-can you take a pic of the straps on your magazine tote? Are they patent? What's the strap drop length?? I love it!!


----------



## nevadagrl435

wifeyb said:


> Nevada-can you take a pic of the straps on your magazine tote? Are they patent? What's the strap drop length?? I love it!!



The handles are not that big. I can carry it on my shoulder barely--not with a big coat or anything. The tote has a set of three different sized rings, all soldered closed, so they won't open and its reinforced where the the handles are attached to the bag. The handles are patent leather. The handles are the same style as the ones on my Sabrinas, but they are slightly bigger.


----------



## Jenn222

large "spotlight"


----------



## divadivine682

I'm back in my black sateen carly again! In her I have:
-coach soho leather studded wallet (with rhinestones!! yahoo! lol)
-coach metallic soho mini skinny with hair things and bobby pins in it
-ipod touch
-blackberry curve
-keys
-camera (in bright pink camera case)
-bath and body works hand sanitizer
-lip stuff
-pen
-tissue case
-dooney & bourke wristlet with many little items in it like earbuds, clean mascara wand (in case my eyebrows get out of shape! lol), little container for advil, perfume, multipurpose tool (like a swiss army knife type thing), dental floss, mirror, gum, travel usb drive, bluetooth headset, etc.....


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Jenn222 said:


> large "spotlight"


 Jenn, where did you get this color...She is Gorgeous...


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Everything in My Poppy Spotlight*
*My op art lurex wristlet(Black)*
*MP3 Player*
*Gramercy Mini Skinny(Grey)*
*Mento's*
*Mentos' Gum*
*Sample Perfumes*
*Beautiful Purse spray perfume*
*Cell Phone x 2*
*Tide stick*
*Kids Pictures*
*Neosporin to go*
*Coach Mints*
*Sprees(candy)*
*Coupons*
*Lipgloss*
*Hair clip*
*Keys*
*Bandaids*
*Some other little things*


----------



## wifeyb

here is my Zoe and what i carry in her daily..... (sorry for the sloppy iphone quality)





her innards:




in random order:
Coach Soho Wallet (empty)
Marc Jacobs wallet (empty LOL i have a wallet fetish)
NoName leopard clutch (stuffed!)
bronze yearly planner
polka dot tpf notebook (keeps wishlists, raoks, ect)
rx guess sunnies
my NERD oliver peoples glasses (hottness!)
coach valentines scarf cosmetic pouch (i should take a pic of her guts)
coach mff legacy kisslock wristler (full of random receipts, cards, bandaids)
calculator & keys
aveeno lotion (the ONLY kind ill use its the bestest)
dove cucumber deoderant (mamas a big girl, i work up a sweat!)


----------



## Jeannam2008

nevadagrl435 said:


> Here is what I put in my Op Art Magazine Tote in Graphite. I use it for school and for work, and it is holding up very well, doesn't even seem to get stains.
> 
> What is in it:
> 
> -Math 1010 textbook
> -Math 1010 textbook student solutions manual
> -Composition notebook
> -calculator
> -pens and pencils
> -TRAX and FrontRunner schedules
> -Poppy ID Mini Skinny
> -Dooney & Bourke pencil case
> -Dooney & Bourke wallet
> -copy of the December Vanity Fair
> -a book for reading (the one shown is Tender is the Night by F.Scott Fitzgerald)
> -Reference manual for work
> -proficiency checkoff for work
> -name badge for work
> -migraine meds
> -ibprofen
> -chapstick
> -Tic Tacs and suckers
> -gloves
> -iPod
> -cell phone
> -keys
> -hand sanitizer
> 
> Yeah, it really does hold that much, and without any problems!



I love your D&B pencil case. It's so cute!
I also have the same D&B wallet except brown


----------



## melanielock

Legacy Wristlet, Camera, Blackberry, Michael Kors Spray Cologne, Checkbook, Make-Up bag, Planner, everything I need!


----------



## wifeyb

i want a new purse!!!!!!!!!! lol so i can post guts in a diff bag!


----------



## clb1968

wifeyb said:


> i want a new purse!!!!!!!!!! lol so i can post guts in a diff bag!


 

Me too!


----------



## wifeyb

^ lol ive been looking on the bay all day! nothing is jumping out! i love my zoe alot....already posted a guts pic of my madeline, ergo pleated tote, and my gigi....all the guts are pretty much the same......


----------



## seaotta

starburst, haha i'm a candy fiend


----------



## alatrop

Penelope Shopper.  I can't seem to switch out of this bag! Maybe i'll just use it all winter.






Inside.  Way too much stuff!  Wallet, coin purse, iPod, gum, lip balm, phone, wristlet, sunglasses (the case is WAY too big), and some other stuff.


----------



## gabz

in my bag: parker rose gold wallet, LV clés (change), wristlet (bleeker black sig) w keys, pills, lipglosses, mirror and bandaids, migraine pills, glasses and my new lavender blackberry curve


----------



## Indigowaters

What was in my bag two weeks ago:


----------



## pitterpatter

here is what is currently in the new Bleeker Flap. 









nothing matches  Coach wallet, Coach checkbook, Louis Vuitton mini pouchette, keys, phone, lotion, car, train, and little people person.


----------



## wifeyb

pitterpatter-can i see a pic of the front of your bag? does it have a long strap?? im really liking it!!

alatrop-just when i thought i was over the penelope! lol what is that wallet you have? a hamptons??? i think i might need that too, pics???


----------



## chanelsiegel89

in my Coach Signature Zoe Shoulder:
-juicy couture zippy wallet
-dooney and bourke wristlette holding ipod touch and ear phones
-2nd dooney and bourke clutch holding tissues, mini LED flashlight, hand sanatizer, tide to go pen, and starbucks via packets.
-target make-up bag holding girly products and make-up
-coach coin purse for change
-donald duck pen from disneyland
-notebook (present from my bf)
-mini moleskin notebook

in the side pockets i have:
-extra hand sanatizer
-hand lotion
:shame:this is my first post please be kind
:shame:will post pic once i figure out how


----------



## pitterpatter

wifeyb said:


> pitterpatter-can i see a pic of the front of your bag? does it have a long strap?? im really liking it!!
> 
> alatrop-just when i thought i was over the penelope! lol what is that wallet you have? a hamptons??? i think i might need that too, pics???



it has an adjustable strap


----------



## alatrop

wifeyb said:


> pitterpatter-can i see a pic of the front of your bag? does it have a long strap?? im really liking it!!
> 
> alatrop-just when i thought i was over the penelope! lol what is that wallet you have? a hamptons??? i think i might need that too, pics???



It's the Hamptons Slim Envelope wallet, I love it!  It's really heavy though.


----------



## MissDaae

In my Coach satchel:

-Black signature print wristlet
-cell phone
-iPod
-Phantom of the Opera book by Gaston Leroux
-Michael Kors sunglasses
-Japanese Cherry blossom lotion and sanitizer
-Midnight Pomegranate hand sanitizer (LOVE)
-chapstick
-feminine schtuff
-gum

I think that's it...


EDIT: Pitterpatter, that is a GORGEOUS purse!!


----------



## MissDaae

Oops... 

More things in my satchel:

-Tiffany's catalog
-Tiffany's box
-Penguin mittens


----------



## divajess

I went crazy taking pics of my new baby, so I figured I'd do a guts picture for this thread.  I love seeing what everyone has in their bags!! 






In my large gray Sabrina:
Hamptons Capacity wristlet in Berry (contains makeup, hair ties & other necessities)
Signature Stripe wristlet in Mahogany (flash drive, cords & meds)
Madison small wallet in Steel
Grace sunglasses
Netbook power cord
Purple iPod nano
iPhone 3G
An RSVP card to send out in the mail 
Barnes & Noble nook ebook reader
Dell Mini 9 netbook (hacked to be a Mac!) in a leopard Cover Bee slipcase

I love how much Sabrina holds!!


----------



## louislover260

Inside my new tote:






Coach Berry Agenda
Coach Madison Cobalt Mini Skinny in Cobalt
Coach Alex Wristlet in Blue (cables, card reader, and flashdrive)
Coach Card Holder
Versace Sunglasses
TMobile MyTouch
Dooney and Bourke AWL Keychain


----------



## magicaria

Brown Coach op mini wallet
cellphone
great lash waterproof mascara
double extend mascara
relvon super lustous lipgloss
and elf lip gloss


----------



## sandals78

here is what's in my Black Op Art Maggie: 

more coach stuff... the only thing not coach here is my coin purse. it's a gift from a colleague...


----------



## ebethlovesyou

sandals78 said:


> here is what's in my Black Op Art Maggie:
> 
> more coach stuff... the only thing not coach here is my coin purse. it's a gift from a colleague...



where did you get that adorable little water bottle?? that's exactly the size i've been looking for to just throw in my bag and go!


----------



## sandals78

hehehe... it's from bros. very good quality. it's capacity is 350ml - not too small or too big. i've been using it for more than 3 years now. i can't go anywhere without it.


----------



## ebethlovesyou

"bros"? do they have a website?


----------



## sandals78

Here's the website. 

http://www.bros.com.my/bros.asp. 

i'm not sure if they're available in the states...


----------



## hellosunshine

divajess said:


> I went crazy taking pics of my new baby, so I figured I'd do a guts picture for this thread.  I love seeing what everyone has in their bags!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my large gray Sabrina:
> Hamptons Capacity wristlet in Berry (contains makeup, hair ties & other necessities)
> Signature Stripe wristlet in Mahogany (flash drive, cords & meds)
> Madison small wallet in Steel
> Grace sunglasses
> Netbook power cord
> Purple iPod nano
> iPhone 3G
> An RSVP card to send out in the mail
> Barnes & Noble nook ebook reader
> Dell Mini 9 netbook (hacked to be a Mac!) in a leopard Cover Bee slipcase
> 
> I love how much Sabrina holds!!



what do u mean 'hacked to be a mac'?


----------



## Butterlite

hellosunshine said:


> what do u mean 'hacked to be a mac'?


it means she changed the operating system on it.


----------



## divajess

Butterlite said:


> it means she changed the operating system on it.



Yes, I did.  Some of the netbooks out there (like mine) are able to have the Mac operating system loaded on them pretty easily to function like real tiny Macbooks if you have the technical know-how.  I couldn't resist, I am too impatient for Apple to put out their stupid Mac tablet!


----------



## clb1968

pitterpatter said:


> here is what is currently in the new Bleeker Flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing matches  Coach wallet, Coach checkbook, Louis Vuitton mini pouchette, keys, phone, lotion, car, train, and little people person.


 


I love this Bleeker bag, I had it in brown sig , and wonderful mother in law that I am , I gave it to my daughter in law when she and my son where home this summer, I need to get another!


----------



## MissDaae

MissDaae said:


> In my Coach satchel:
> 
> -Black signature print wristlet
> -cell phone
> -iPod
> -Phantom of the Opera book by Gaston Leroux
> -Michael Kors sunglasses
> -Japanese Cherry blossom lotion and sanitizer
> -Midnight Pomegranate hand sanitizer (LOVE)
> -chapstick
> -feminine schtuff
> -gum
> -Tiffany's catalog
> -Tiffany's box
> -Penguin mittens
> -socks (?)


 
Pictures:
http://s138.photobucket.com/albums/q246/Miss-Daae/?action=view&current=IMG_2682.jpg&newest=1
http://s138.photobucket.com/albums/q246/Miss-Daae/?action=view&current=IMG_2681.jpg&newest=1
http://s138.photobucket.com/albums/q246/Miss-Daae/?action=view&current=IMG_2678.jpg&newest=1


----------



## wifeyb

great bag guts!!!!

louislover260- cant believe i found you here! 
im lovin the blue accessories!!!! 

sandals-your maggie and innards are amazing!


----------



## wifeyb

ill help you out missdaae....


----------



## wifeyb

soooo photobucket is making my computer run sooo slow and the 3rd pic is the same just without flash, sorry missdaae, i got the main ones though! lol

loving your garnet bag!!!! congrats!


----------



## wifeyb

pps- put those shades in a case girl!!! lol
sorry, its what i do for a living...glasses are my life


----------



## gilsbird

This is my duo - Alex and Leah. I use my Leah as my briefcase during the week and my overnight bag on the weekends. I can not LIVE with my Leah. Those handles are so STRONG with all of the things that I stuff in her! 






My accessories are:
Kiss Lock Change Purse trimmed in gold
Lilac Change Purse
Pink Pill case
Penguin key fob
Red Passport holder trimmed in Red
Beige Passport holder trimmed in Pink
Light Blue sunnie's case
Lilac business card holder 

My accessories are doubled up since I am working overseas and have 2 passports, 2 sets of currencies, etc. If I were home, I would have a lot more in here. 

My overseas colleagues are so funny. First, they thought the translation for purse was "Coach" i.e. "don't put my Coach on the floor", "let me grab my Coach".

Taking Coach global, one country at a time!


----------



## mcoop13

gilsbird said:


> My overseas colleagues are so funny. First, they thought the translation for purse was "Coach" i.e. "don't put my Coach on the floor", "let me grab my Coach".
> 
> Taking Coach global, one country at a time!


 
Too funny!!!


----------



## 2manybagz

That is so funny,,, coach=purse...love that............lol


----------



## louislover260

gilsbird said:


> This is my duo - Alex and Leah. I use my Leah as my briefcase during the week and my overnight bag on the weekends. I can not LIVE with my Leah. Those handles are so STRONG with all of the things that I stuff in her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My accessories are:
> Kiss Lock Change Purse trimmed in gold
> Lilac Change Purse
> Pink Pill case
> Penguin key fob
> Red Passport holder trimmed in Red
> Beige Passport holder trimmed in Pink
> Light Blue sunnie's case
> Lilac business card holder
> 
> My accessories are doubled up since I am working overseas and have 2 passports, 2 sets of currencies, etc. If I were home, I would have a lot more in here.
> 
> My overseas colleagues are so funny. First, they thought the translation for purse was "Coach" i.e. "don't put my Coach on the floor", "let me grab my Coach".
> 
> Taking Coach global, one country at a time!


 

That Leah is beautiful!  My BF's mom has one, and it wears really well!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

In my Large Poppy Spotlight lives, Poppy Leather Wristlet, Tatersall Cosmetic bag, Another cosmetice bag from my DD, gum, Important papers, 2 cell phones, Tide Pen, Estee Lauder Beautiful purse spray, Coach signature purse spray, Chanel sample perfumes,Lancome Juicy tube(lip gloss), a couple of Fobs,and other goodies...This bag can hold a ton....


----------



## munyurika

seaotta said:


> starburst, haha i'm a candy fiend




Lol I ALWAYS have candy in my purse because I get candy cravings. especially chocolate ush:


----------



## CoachGirl12

gilsbird said:


>


Your Alex Tote is GORGEOUS w/that scarf!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Here's my large patent camel sabrina

Gold Legacy Checkbook Wallet
Graffiti Cosmetic Case
Gold Purse Mirror
Gold Mini skinny


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Just figured I'd post a pic. of whats in my bag....*


----------



## louislover260

CoachGirl12 said:


> Here's my large patent camel sabrina
> 
> Gold Legacy Checkbook Wallet
> Graffiti Cosmetic Case
> Gold Purse Mirror
> Gold Mini skinny


 
Awesome set!


----------



## divajess

louislover260 said:


> Awesome set!



I agree...the gold together with the camel patent is swoon-worthy!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Thank you *louislover* and *divajess*!!


----------



## MissDaae

wifeyb said:


> pps- put those shades in a case girl!!! lol
> sorry, its what i do for a living...glasses are my life



Thank you so much for the help 

About the glasses... I'll try to get a case soon. I probably should, just in case 
they'd be tossed around.


----------



## Nola

Ladies I just love this thread, it´s like spying but allowed


----------



## sandals78

thanks, wifey b... my dad thinks i'm crazy for spending so much on COACH stuff... the purse and the innards ... but i think it's worth every penny paid! kekeke...


----------



## peachygoldfish

here's my coral patent sabrina. i didn't realize that she can hold a lot!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

I wanna play!  I love seeing what's in everyone's bags - it's sooo fun!
My Ombre Sabrina is ready to go for tomorrow, so here are her "guts":
Ali Slim Envelope Wallet
Gold Capacity Wristlet w/blotting sheets, mac blotting powder, lip sticks/lip gloss, tweezers, HK pill (Motrin) case, nail file
Gold Pouch w/eye glass cleaning cloth, toothpicks, jump drive, hand santizer and L'Occitane hand lotion
Berry Pouch w/hair brush and cuticle care kit and coupons
Gold Mini Skinny w/Rosary (birthday gift from former sister-in-law and she had it blessed by her Priest - what a thoughful gift!).
Eyeglasses (in the long pink case)
LV Pen Holder w/2 Mont Blanc rollerball pens and 1 mechanical pencil
Pink w/brown polka dot tissue holder (my Mom made a ton of these and they are great!  Keeps your tissues clean).
iPhone 3GS - I'm in love withthis phone!!!
Magnificat
Prayer Cards
iTunes card
Red notebook
Cup holder (a little way to be "green" and not use the cardboard ones at Starbucks)
LV Cles w/car & house keys, Juicy Couture gold Crown charm and inside are gift cards and those little cards for the grocery store, etc.
Wow, I think that's everything - no wonder my bags are so heavy!!!


----------



## wifeyb

peachy & crazy- loving your sabrinas!!!!
thanks for sharing!
my poor zoe is a hot mess inside right now....or id post some more pics


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Thanks WifeyB.  I feel so lucky I found her at the outlet!  Not loving my new Rose Gold Slim Wallet, stuff just doesn't seem to be fitting correctly, so I'm back to my Gold Burberry wallet for now.


----------



## wifeyb

yeah im not a fan of the ali wallets either. i would LOVE to see a pic of your burberry one!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Here's the Burberry wallet.  I got this about 2-3 years ago at Nordstrom on sale.  It's the perfect wallet really.  So, I'm thinking the Ali wallet will have to go back.


----------



## wifeyb

crazy-i love it! does it have a name or style code? i must find one on ebay stat!!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Can't read what's stamped on the wallet except for the word "BURBERRY".  However, I looked on *bay and there is a black one posted and they are calling it the "Molly" wallet.  Hope that helps!


----------



## clb1968

I have been back in my Sabrina all week, forgot how much I like her.
Maybe I will take pics tomorrow.


----------



## BagBerry

I have a coin purse from Anthro shaped like a fish.  I thought about this one in the honeybee print, but how many coin purses does a gal need?  Not exactly designer, but sometimes it's fun to mix it up!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

louislover260 said:


> That Leah is beautiful! My BF's mom has one, and it wears really well!


 

Great collection!


----------



## d&blover84

i haven't posted what's in mine in forever, i don't think.  here's innards of my hamptons vintage leather


----------



## ghall

that is a GORGEOUS bag d&b!!!!


----------



## ghall

today i'm using my large patent camel sabrina w/ the khaki ocelet pony scarf 






a look inside





everything out





the monkey pouch holds 4 diapers and a small pack of travel wipes
i've got my gucci coin  purse
the Coach kisslock coin purse holds hair clips and hair ties for my little girls.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

ghall said:


> today i'm using my large patent camel sabrina w/ the khaki ocelet pony scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a look inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the monkey pouch holds 4 diapers and a small pack of travel wipes
> i've got my gucci coin purse
> the Coach kisslock coin purse holds hair clips and hair ties for my little girls.


 *Wow, that Sabrina holds alot...I'm going you get a large one..By the way, love your Tattersall cosmetic bag,(I have the same one) it will match my Sabrina nicely...That will be nice to put some wipes and a pullup in my bag...*


----------



## ghall

yeah they're large. i won't buy a bag unless #1- it's leather and #2 it can hold that monkey pouch! LOL!


----------



## FirstCoachin09

^^ love it all, where did you get that monkey pouch, i was looking for something that could fit my DS diapers also thanks


----------



## wifeyb

d&b-still loving that bag!!!!! shes georgous!!!! im thinking i may need one of those parker wallet like you have. ao cute! can i take a peek inside? how are the cc slots? and is there a bill folded slot? i dont really care for those "folded" bill compartments....lol. what do you keep in the pink wristlet?? everything is so pretty!

ghall--i need that monkey pouch!!!! where did you get it??? so cute much better than me throwing a random diaper in my purse.


----------



## ghall

let me research! lol!!!

i found it on the LV forum- someone had a few in their pics- asked them where they got it- and they gave me a website for info- i'll pm you when i find it! LOL!


----------



## FirstCoachin09

^^ thanks for the info you rock , i am going to see if i find it also lol, luv it, it's adorable.. i def want some info on that monkey pouch thanks


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

ghall said:


> let me research! lol!!!
> 
> i found it on the LV forum- someone had a few in their pics- asked them where they got it- and they gave me a website for info- i'll pm you when i find it! LOL!



Let me know if you find it as well.  I would love to get one of those.

Thanks


----------



## ghall

i couldn't find it!! but i google personalized diaper and wipe cases and found this! hope it helps!!
http://www.sweetpeababydesigns.com/catalog/Diaper_and_Wipes_Carry_Cases.aspx


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

ghall said:


> i couldn't find it!! but i google personalized diaper and wipe cases and found this! hope it helps!!
> http://www.sweetpeababydesigns.com/catalog/Diaper_and_Wipes_Carry_Cases.aspx




Thanks


----------



## FirstCoachin09

ghall said:


> i couldn't find it!! but i google personalized diaper and wipe cases and found this! hope it helps!!
> http://www.sweetpeababydesigns.com/catalog/Diaper_and_Wipes_Carry_Cases.aspx


 
thank you, i also found some on babiesrus.com they are called diaper cases or something like that


----------



## fox0r

I would look on Etsy.com for some.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*This some of what is in my Newest love...With the size of this Sabrina I can carry Everything,lol....*


----------



## AlyssaP22

In my Coach Bag there is:
keys
mp3 player
phone
lip gloss
silver mini skinny
gramercy op art miniskinny
and eye glass cleaner cloth

I'll post pics later


----------



## clb1968

wifeyb said:


> d&b-still loving that bag!!!!! shes georgous!!!! im thinking i may need one of those parker wallet like you have. ao cute! can i take a peek inside? how are the cc slots? and is there a bill folded slot? i dont really care for those "folded" bill compartments....lol. what do you keep in the pink wristlet?? everything is so pretty!
> 
> ghall--i need that monkey pouch!!!! where did you get it??? so cute much better than me throwing a random diaper in my purse.


 

I have the same wallet .


----------



## octoberschilde

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *This some of what is in my Newest love...With the size of this Sabrina I can carry Everything,lol....*


 

Absolutely GORGEOUS gold collection!  So jealous!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

octoberschilde said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS gold collection! So jealous!


 *Thank you....*


----------



## octoberschilde

Inside my Bleeker

Coach leather gloves
Ikat wallet
keyfob
vb notebook and card case


----------



## LarissaB

octoberschilde said:


> Inside my Bleeker
> 
> Coach leather gloves
> Ikat wallet
> keyfob
> vb notebook and card case


 
I love your VB Pink Elephants note pad.


----------



## designvixen

Wow, there's a lot in my new leather Brooke...
keys,  iPod, phone, Kenneth Cole wallet, Coach Brooke Op Art wristlet with cosmetics inside it, my "purse pharmacy" case, a note pad, a small folding fan, a pack of Orbitz gum, tissue case, hand-sanitizer spray, travel sized bottle of lotion, folding hairbrush, extra hairbands, a mini flashlight, a mini nail file and a cleaning cloth for my glasses. This bag is roomier than it looks...it holds a LOT! Love my Brooke bag and coordinating wristlet/makeup bag!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

octoberschilde said:


> Inside my Bleeker
> 
> Coach leather gloves
> Ikat wallet
> keyfob
> vb notebook and card case


 *I love your Ikat Pink Wallet, its gorgeous....*


----------



## octoberschilde

I'm so in love with it too!  I got it at my outlet for $50 including tax!


----------



## clb1968

I did a What's In your Bag video for a group on FaceBook, so I thought I would share.
It is my black Sabrina and everything I have in her this week.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrNqjVdhcn0


----------



## EmeraldStar

octoberschilde said:


>



Your Ikat wallet is so cute!


----------



## louislover260

Here is what I have in my Thompson!






And a detail of my Versace sunglasses


----------



## d&blover84

^^^^^^^^those versace glasses are sooooo gorg!  love those!


----------



## louislover260

Thanks D&B!  Super sale at Sunglass Hut!


----------



## clb1968

Those are fabulous sunglasses.


----------



## louislover260

Here is what I'm toting around today!


----------



## wifeyb

LL such a big bag for just a few fabulous things!  I want that keyfob so bad!


----------



## Tamy1119

Ok.. here we go..

My Patent Ergo Tote..






and what I carry inside...











The only thing missing is my phone and keys..

Inside the Legacy Clutch (which I use as my wallet) is a Berry Mini with change, as well as my needed cards (ID's, ATM, Credit) and some Bandaids..

Inside the Dooney is what little makeup I carry, a makeup brush, lip gloss, hair ties, and some tiny screw drivers to repair my glasses if needed .. and a couple more bandaids... LOL...

Inside the White Madison Wristlet is my other, not so needed cards (gorcery, etc) and pictures...

Inside the Gold Mini, are 2 small pill cases, one has my meds, the other has some Excedrin...


----------



## louislover260

Very nice Tamy!


----------



## clb1968

Very nice Tammy, I like the legacy clutch.


----------



## d&blover84

heres the accessories i changed into in my pink patent gallery tote


----------



## paula3boys

Cute cji stuff d&b


----------



## COACH ADDICT

d&b I love all the pink items...


----------



## clb1968

What no pink hairbrush, d&b?

Love it all.


----------



## ghall

i'm using my pink tribeca shoulder bag today.. it's the smallest of all of my bags- but carries just as much!






peek inside





everything out


----------



## d&blover84

thanks yall  

and no,no pink brush, lol.  i need one though right?!


----------



## knuttybar

It fun to see how much has changed since I first joined tPF.  It used to be all legacy stripe, legacy stripe, legacy stripe inside the bags.  Now it's all OpArt.  

No matter, it's all pretty!


----------



## shezarealgem

fox0r said:


> I would look on Etsy.com for some.


 
I bought one on etsy and used it for 2 years. They are GREAT! you can just grab it and run to the changing room. look for one with elastic on back to carry a diaper in.
http://www.etsy.com/shop/sweettulip...&ga_page=2&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title


----------



## mcoop13

ghall your tribeca sure holds a lot..looks great!


----------



## *Noelle*

Hi everyone, 
I have been drooling over your beautiful purses so I now it is time to show you my latest buy. I really love my new luci!

Noelle


----------



## ghall

OMG! that is one gorgeous bag!!
another one to add to my evergrowing list! LOL!


----------



## pitterpatter

oh dear  this is a gorgeous bag!!!!



*Noelle* said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been drooling over your beautiful purses so I now it is time to show you my latest buy. I really love my new luci!
> 
> Noelle


----------



## wifeyb

Ghall-is that a hello kitty wallet?! I think I need it! Where did you get it and can I see a pic how the inside is. LOVe your bag!!

Noelle-thank you I now need a LUCI!! What kind of purse organizer insert is that???


----------



## ghall

thanks wifey!
it's actually only a checkbook holder...
i'll get a pic of theinside in a bit and PM you.
i got it when i ordered my hello kitty checks from checksinthemail.com


----------



## bunnymasseuse

*Noelle* said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been drooling over your beautiful purses so I now it is time to show you my latest buy. I really love my new luci!
> 
> Noelle


Don't forget to put pictures in the "I love Luci" thread!


----------



## KaliDaisy

Holy  on the Luci!!  I've been wanting one forever, and that is NOT helping my obsession!


----------



## *Noelle*

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your comments on my Luci. You just made me feel a lot better after spending so much on it..  This will really be my favorite bag ever!

The purse organizer is the Purse to go Jumbo.

Have a good day!


----------



## Doglover1610

Here is a pic of the inside of my Tribeca Op Art (sorry for the dark pic - blast you iPhone!)


----------



## Doglover1610

The contents of my bag: (which is packed with stuffing so she would stay up)

Leather Mini Skinny in Pink
Blue Passport Envelope-Style Holder
MFF Striped Pencil Case
Tribeca Op Art Checkbook Cover
Tribeca Op Art Checkbook Wallet 
Blackberry Curve 8330 (I also own a older-version iPhone)


----------



## louislover260

love the Tribeca!  Great pics Doglover!


----------



## Doglover1610

Thank you very much louislover260!!!


----------



## clb1968

Love the Luci and the Tribeca.

I love see what everyone is carrying in their bags, I always see something I need,LOL


----------



## faerykitten3313

I never relized how much I carry around with me on a daily basis, ok here goes inside my large purple leather garnet we have:
~blackberry pearl in purple case
~extra hair tie
~sunglasses
~coach leather checkbook holder(purple)
~coach leather 3X5 planner (purple)
~generic purple pouch holding (purple)tweezers, (purple)nail clipper, eyelash curler, and eyelash comb
~ L by gwen stefani parfume roller ball
~ purple pens, purple permenant markers and purple highlighter
~ brushpicks toothpicks
~ tide to go
~spray hand sanitizer cvs brand
~ bookmark
~ lint remover sheets
~ extra strength tylenol
~totes purple umbrella
~keys
~contact eye drops
~ folding purple hair brush
~ gum and altoids minis
~ 2 chapsticks
~band aids
~ splenda
~ tissues
~ hand lotion
~ purple notepad
~ Kathy van zeeland wallet (gift from my bf )
plus sony cybershot camera (also gift from bf ), or whatever else I throw in for the day






here she is stuffed




A quick peek inside




Empty with a group shot of all my things sprawled around her


----------



## LarissaB

purplicious!!!!


----------



## 2manybagz

I LOVE THAT KVZ WALLET WITH YOUR BAG KITTEN!!!!
All the purple is so Purdy........


----------



## clb1968

seriously purple!


----------



## traceygirl84

Seriously loving the purple


----------



## HNLP

Purple=Yummy!


----------



## Italiahaircolor

Wow...that is a lot of purple!  I love it!!!


----------



## codiepop

*Noelle* said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been drooling over your beautiful purses so I now it is time to show you my latest buy. I really love my new luci!
> 
> Noelle



It's great to see this Gorgeous Legacy piece in action! Stunning bag, LOVE the lining - can never get enough of the original legacy stripes!!! Oh, I have the same monkey key covers - so cute!


----------



## Jul007ia

I carry EVERYTHING in here.  I usually only wear mascara and chapstick, but I like to carry everything else for "emergencies."  I have a TON of change in my bag... when it bounces, you could hear the change jingling.  Haha.  Writing utensils are another must have.  I wear contacts, so I like to carry my glasses in case I lose one or something.  The little pink coach coin purse is my wallet at the moment.  I have my license in the side slot and my credit card and a twenty in the actual zipper pocket.  And of course, my umbrella... I love it and have been caught in too many storms without it to ever leave it again.

My Coach bag is the Bleecker in plum.  I fell head over heels in love with the color and I have worn it ever since


----------



## Jul007ia

octoberschilde said:


> Inside my Bleeker
> 
> Coach leather gloves
> Ikat wallet
> keyfob
> vb notebook and card case



I have this bag in plum... I LOVE it.  It's the only Coach that I've actually paid full price for!  It's worth every penny.  You're is lovely... the ribbon and key chain are super-cute!


----------



## Jul007ia

shezarealgem said:


> Whiskey Ali with her stuffing: Chocolat cell, keys, capacity wristlet as makeup bag, green madison wristlet, pink patent mini skinny type, red wallet, hand sani, lotion.  Inside her zippered pocket (not shown) is a Pull-up, babywipes, and checkbook.



I love your Coach accessories!  Especially the color of the trim on your wristlet... gorgeous!


----------



## shezarealgem

Jul007ia said:


> I love your Coach accessories! Especially the color of the trim on your wristlet... gorgeous!


 
Thanks! My motto is "if it ain't bright-it ain't right!"

I love the metallic leather zip pouch you have. what is that????


----------



## Silver_Tuesday

Yay! My First "What's In Your Bag"! 







~Art History Text
~Exercise & Papers
~Laptop & Case
~Notebook
~Pencil Case
~Gum (always!)
~Keys
~Wallet
~Second Wallet (used for change)
~Phone


----------



## Butterlite

oh my word! I remember how heavy those art history books were! that bag must be tuff as nails!


----------



## peachygoldfish

Silver_Tuesday said:


> Yay! My First "What's In Your Bag"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Art History Text
> ~Exercise & Papers
> ~Laptop & Case
> ~Notebook
> ~Pencil Case
> ~Gum (always!)
> ~Keys
> ~Wallet
> ~Second Wallet (used for change)
> ~Phone



that's a HUGE textbook! i chew the same gum!


----------



## peachygoldfish

faerykitten3313 said:


> I never relized how much I carry around with me on a daily basis, ok here goes inside my large purple leather garnet we have:
> ~blackberry pearl in purple case
> ~extra hair tie
> ~sunglasses
> ~coach leather checkbook holder(purple)
> ~coach leather 3X5 planner (purple)
> ~generic purple pouch holding (purple)tweezers, (purple)nail clipper, eyelash curler, and eyelash comb
> ~ L by gwen stefani parfume roller ball
> ~ purple pens, purple permenant markers and purple highlighter
> ~ brushpicks toothpicks
> ~ tide to go
> ~spray hand sanitizer cvs brand
> ~ bookmark
> ~ lint remover sheets
> ~ extra strength tylenol
> ~totes purple umbrella
> ~keys
> ~contact eye drops
> ~ folding purple hair brush
> ~ gum and altoids minis
> ~ 2 chapsticks
> ~band aids
> ~ splenda
> ~ tissues
> ~ hand lotion
> ~ purple notepad
> ~ Kathy van zeeland wallet (gift from my bf )
> plus sony cybershot camera (also gift from bf ), or whatever else I throw in for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is stuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick peek inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empty with a group shot of all my things sprawled around her



wow!


----------



## wifeyb

loving all these purse guts!!!! it makes me wanna go buy some of these things!!!! ill be posting a new one tonight!!


----------



## photogurl

this is my favorite thread so i thought i'd post my current bag. sad thing is idk where my photography business cards went? i thought they were in here....


----------



## tweety32976

faerykitten3313 said:


> I never relized how much I carry around with me on a daily basis, ok here goes inside my large purple leather garnet we have:
> ~blackberry pearl in purple case
> ~extra hair tie
> ~sunglasses
> ~coach leather checkbook holder(purple)
> ~coach leather 3X5 planner (purple)
> ~generic purple pouch holding (purple)tweezers, (purple)nail clipper, eyelash curler, and eyelash comb
> ~ L by gwen stefani parfume roller ball
> ~ purple pens, purple permenant markers and purple highlighter
> ~ brushpicks toothpicks
> ~ tide to go
> ~spray hand sanitizer cvs brand
> ~ bookmark
> ~ lint remover sheets
> ~ extra strength tylenol
> ~totes purple umbrella
> ~keys
> ~contact eye drops
> ~ folding purple hair brush
> ~ gum and altoids minis
> ~ 2 chapsticks
> ~band aids
> ~ splenda
> ~ tissues
> ~ hand lotion
> ~ purple notepad
> ~ Kathy van zeeland wallet (gift from my bf )
> plus sony cybershot camera (also gift from bf ), or whatever else I throw in for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is stuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick peek inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empty with a group shot of all my things sprawled around her


 
i love all your purple!!!!


----------



## crystal-d

Yay!!!! purse guts and my first post in this thread.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

YEAH! for smashbox lipgloss, it's the best!

OH and I have that toothbrush... I love it


----------



## ghall

Im just using my new poppy wristlet today. The weather is yucky. DH is driving me everywhere and im just running in and out of stores. 
She holds more than i have in her. Minus my iphone because yhats what im using. But i keep it in the front zipper pocket.


----------



## photogurl

love all the patent ghall!


----------



## Bag Fetish

what color is this bag, gold or bronze?

thanks 




photogurl said:


> this is my favorite thread so i thought i'd post my current bag. sad thing is idk where my photography business cards went? i thought they were in here....


----------



## photogurl

Bag Fetish said:


> what color is this bag, gold or bronze?
> 
> thanks



bronze


----------



## louislover260

ghall said:


> Im just using my new poppy wristlet today. The weather is yucky. DH is driving me everywhere and im just running in and out of stores.
> She holds more than i have in her. Minus my iphone because yhats what im using. But i keep it in the front zipper pocket.


 

Wow that holds so much!


----------



## zoekong

look at my new Coach I bought today.
x
This picture i find from the online store which I bought the bag.

Usually, I put wallet, umbrella, mirror, lipstick, eyebrow pen, foundation make-up, tissue paper in my handbag.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Just got this POPPY SIGNATURE SMALL WALLET today! *LOVE*


----------



## ebethlovesyou

Ilovepurse007 said:


> Just got this POPPY SIGNATURE SMALL WALLET today! *LOVE*



*LOVE* your little floral wristlet! Where is it from??


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^it's from my company ....we do bags and little gifts for some cosmetic brands!


----------



## Jenn222

here is my tribeca tote, i LOVE this bag, pardon the mess inside!


----------



## Jenn222

i used the tribeca yesterday and this today, my XL ergo tote in turquiose (sp)

i use my hampton's vintage violet leather wallet and fushia patent josie clutch


----------



## pitterpatter

^^ LOVE the Ergo!!!


----------



## Jenn222

thank you pitterpatter! i don't know what i'd do without that bag, its sooo lightweight and awesome


----------



## bunnymasseuse

That is a great ergo... love the color... and nice Josie!


----------



## louislover260

Jenn222 said:


> i used the tribeca yesterday and this today, my XL ergo tote in turquiose (sp)
> 
> i use my hampton's vintage violet leather wallet and fushia patent josie clutch


 
Love the color!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^I have that bag in white but turquoise is the HG color!  Thanks for sharing your beauty with us.


----------



## d&blover84

miss blue ombre sabrina finally has all her matching goodies...


----------



## OK Bag Lady

d&blover84 said:


> miss blue ombre sabrina finally has all her matching goodies...


 
Love it Ashley!


----------



## ktdydit

LOVE your bag! Hooray for Animal Crossing!!!  (I have to go through every one of my purses so that I can find my DS version!)


----------



## Indigowaters

All of your goodies are so pretty with that bag. 


d&blover84 said:


> miss blue ombre sabrina finally has all her matching goodies...


----------



## d&blover84

thanks judy and indigo


----------



## JustOneMore74

photogurl said:


> this is my favorite thread so i thought i'd post my current bag. sad thing is idk where my photography business cards went? i thought they were in here....



Love the pics! What is that non-Coach item you have in there that's lavender with gold lattice ~ kind of gypsy-ish looking?? I love it!


----------



## photogurl

a notebook


----------



## TiffiniCelina

d&blover84 said:


> miss blue ombre sabrina finally has all her matching goodies...


   ooooh!!!!  I'm SO Jealous!!!!!!  I don't have any matching goodies except a scarf for the outside.  My ombre is my "Ocean" purse.  When I tell my bf to get my purse, He says which one, and he knows the ombre by Miss Ocean!!!  

I just love your accessories!!!


----------



## d&blover84

TiffiniCelina said:


> ooooh!!!!  I'm SO Jealous!!!!!!  I don't have any matching goodies except a scarf for the outside.  My ombre is my "Ocean" purse.  When I tell my bf to get my purse, He says which one, and he knows the ombre by Miss Ocean!!!
> 
> I just love your accessories!!!





thank you!  miss ombre was one of my holy grails, so i knew i had to get all the goodies to match her!


----------



## brookeab

faerykitten3313 said:


> I never relized how much I carry around with me on a daily basis, ok here goes inside my large purple leather garnet we have:
> ~blackberry pearl in purple case
> ~extra hair tie
> ~sunglasses
> ~coach leather checkbook holder(purple)
> ~coach leather 3X5 planner (purple)
> ~generic purple pouch holding (purple)tweezers, (purple)nail clipper, eyelash curler, and eyelash comb
> ~ L by gwen stefani parfume roller ball
> ~ purple pens, purple permenant markers and purple highlighter
> ~ brushpicks toothpicks
> ~ tide to go
> ~spray hand sanitizer cvs brand
> ~ bookmark
> ~ lint remover sheets
> ~ extra strength tylenol
> ~totes purple umbrella
> ~keys
> ~contact eye drops
> ~ folding purple hair brush
> ~ gum and altoids minis
> ~ 2 chapsticks
> ~band aids
> ~ splenda
> ~ tissues
> ~ hand lotion
> ~ purple notepad
> ~ Kathy van zeeland wallet (gift from my bf )
> plus sony cybershot camera (also gift from bf ), or whatever else I throw in for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is stuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick peek inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empty with a group shot of all my things sprawled around her


 
Love that bag! I REALLY want a garnet now.


----------



## Restore724

*COACH POPPY GROOVY 
$198.00 
style: 13833 
Brown/Brass Sateen Signature*


Hangtag: Removed original tags & attached Legacy heart charm

Inside: Madison capacity wristlet, Metallic ziparound wallet, sunglasses in cloth pouch and _removable crossbody strap at bottom_

Outside pocket: 2 phones and lipgloss (just like a capacity wristlet)


----------



## wifeyb

restore! love your bag and the goodies inside! what do you carry in your wristlet?


----------



## wifeyb

*faerykitten3313--what is the strap drop length on your garnet? i think i might need one now!!!!*


----------



## Restore724

Wristlet has pens, compact powder, mints, flash drive, clippers, small lotion and other misc stuff.  Groovy bag has so much room for a small crossbody bag!  It's a cute casual, weekend bag & fun.



wifeyb said:


> restore! love your bag and the goodies inside! what do you carry in your wristlet?


----------



## photogurl

Restore724 said:


> *COACH POPPY GROOVY
> $198.00
> style: 13833
> Brown/Brass Sateen Signature*
> 
> 
> Hangtag: Removed original tags & attached Legacy heart charm
> 
> Inside: Madison capacity wristlet, Metallic ziparound wallet, sunglasses in cloth pouch and _removable crossbody strap at bottom_
> 
> Outside pocket: 2 phones and lipgloss (just like a capacity wristlet)




I just got the legacy heart charm. does it stay shut well???? haha im paranoid


----------



## louislover260

I like that groovy!  Very nice!


----------



## homme_boy

Here's a look inside my newly christened Thompson slim tote. Inside you will find the following:

- Blackberry mobile device
- Comme Des Garçons wallet
- Gucci sunglasses
- Moleskine journal 
- Nine Stories by JD Salinger
- printout of my Spring semester class schedule


----------



## d&blover84

goodies in my new grey patent peyton


----------



## Restore724

I removed lipgloss and cleaned it out with makeup remover wetcloth.  No issues 



photogurl said:


> I just got the legacy heart charm. does it stay shut well???? haha im paranoid


----------



## clb1968

d&blover84 said:


> goodies in my new grey patent peyton


 

Ok, Ashley, you must get a pink brush, the orange just does not go
and what is with those extra sunnies. You have Coach sunnies , you need no others


----------



## faerykitten3313

wifeyb said:


> *faerykitten3313--what is the strap drop length on your garnet? i think i might need one now!!!!*


 It's around 8 & 1/2 inches ish, it fits nicely on my shoulder, as long as I'm not wearing a thick coat. But even if my layers are too thick it sits really comfortably at the crook of my elbow. I love this bag so much !


----------



## d&blover84

clb1968 said:


> Ok, Ashley, you must get a pink brush, the orange just does not go
> and what is with those extra sunnies. You have Coach sunnies , you need no others





hahahahha, i guess i gotta go find a tiny pink brush, lol.  and the extra sunnies.....girl i used to keep like six in my bag, now they're all in my glovebox.  just haven't transferred that loose pair yet!  (super lazy!)


----------



## ktdydit

Nice bag, nice wallet! You're super organized!


----------



## wifeyb

ok its official, i need a garnet bag


----------



## tweety32976

d&blover84 said:


> miss blue ombre sabrina finally has all her matching goodies...


 I just got this purse. You matched it up very well... Everything is sooo cute!!!!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

photogurl said:


> I just got the legacy heart charm. does it stay shut well???? haha im paranoid



I've been carrying my Legacy Lipgloss Charm on my bags since September and it doesn't come open or melt.  I carried it in 100+ temps too.


----------



## octoberschilde

Inside my new Lurex Poppy Groovy


----------



## d&blover84

OK Bag Lady said:


> I've been carrying my Legacy Lipgloss Charm on my bags since September and it doesn't come open or melt.  I carried it in 100+ temps too.





ditto!  and i use mine on my LV....no worries.


----------



## borntoshop

that New Moon pen!


----------



## wifeyb

october- where did you get that new moon pen?? and i keep seeing those vb coin pouches, they are too cute!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

clb1968 said:


> Ok, Ashley, you must get a pink brush, the orange just does not go
> and what is with those extra sunnies. You have Coach sunnies , you need no others


  *I think the brush goe's nice with the lining of her peyton....I really think all of Ashley's goodies are Nice.....*


----------



## d&blover84

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *I think the brush goe's nice with the lining of her peyton....I really think all of Ashley's goodies are Nice.....*




thank you


----------



## alatrop




----------



## dawnqueenb69

d&blover84 said:


> thank you


 *You are welcome, I love your Peyton, as well as your Pink Goodies....*


----------



## monokuro

I haven't posted in here in ages!!

Here goes! (:

Hamptons Vintage Lindsay in Espresso.











^^;


----------



## louislover260

That Lyndsay looks fantastic!


----------



## octoberschilde

wifeyb said:


> october- where did you get that new moon pen?? and i keep seeing those vb coin pouches, they are too cute!


 
I bought it off ebay.  They have one for edward and one for Jacob


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Here' s a pic. of what is in my bag...I need to take it all out and take a pic.*


----------



## airborne




----------



## Bag Fetish

2 newly purchased bags ..


----------



## heidi3399

love the lindsay!!!!


----------



## louislover260

Here's my new bad boy!

Coach Signature Stripe Carryon


----------



## monokuro

^ What's the name of that cute blue wristlet? Or even the style #?  LOVE IT!


----------



## louislover260

Its the Coach Hampton's Wristlet, style number 41339!  Thanks!


----------



## monokuro

I knew it was something hamptons! Thanks. Totally need to find one of those!


----------



## Butterlite

monokuro said:


> I knew it was something hamptons! Thanks. Totally need to find one of those!


I saw this line at nords rack 2 weeks ago! you may want to call and see if they can find you one, but you will need louislover260 to give you the sku # from the tag if he still has it. With the sku # they can find it for you. The nords rack in Plano, TX some smaller handbags in this color and style.
HTH and good luck finding one!


----------



## monokuro

Butterlite said:


> I saw this line at nords rack 2 weeks ago! you may want to call and see if they can find you one, but you will need louislover260 to give you the sku # from the tag if he still has it. With the sku # they can find it for you. The nords rack in Plano, TX some smaller handbags in this color and style.
> HTH and good luck finding one!


Oh wow! In Plano, TX? That's like my neighbor! Haha.. will check it out! Thanks.


----------



## airborne

Luv your accessories!




louislover260 said:


> Here's my new bad boy!
> 
> Coach Signature Stripe Carryon


----------



## louislover260

talena.airborne said:


> Luv your accessories!


 
Thanks!  And I love that Chanel in your avatar!


----------



## coco&jacobs

I'm new here so hi!  
This is the second designer bag I got. If I'm not mistaken, it is a Coach Hampton Duffle purse. However, I am not sure so I am asking the ladies at another thread. Anyway, this is the usual content of my bag! 
(from l-r: My Coach bag, a book... currently reading Veronika Decides to die, my iPod, my mobile, Gucci wallet, Starbucks planner, pens, sweets, Ray Ban wayfarers, Accessorize coin purse, make-up: Estee Lauder blush, Dior Show & L'Oreal Telescopic mascaras, Avon eyeliner, Revlon lip colour & my lip balm, Elizabeth Arden perfume, my hospital I.D. & my make-up kit!)


----------



## AngelBABY84

^^Love that bag!


----------



## ghall

Poppy glam tote today (or will be using in a few hours when i wake up 





guts!





everything out!




monkey diaper pouch
large agenda
hello kitty checkbook holder
tartan wristlet (germ-x wipes)
kisslock wristlet (hair ties and bobby pins)
ocelet miniskinny (has keys in it)
Gucci duchessa coin pouch
cobalt grammercy mini wallet
platinum guccissima large cosmetic case
camera (in gucci case)
fruit snacks
not pictured- car keys and iphone (i put it in the front zipper pocket for easy access)


----------



## airborne

Welcome hun...



louislover260 said:


> Thanks!  And I love that Chanel in your avatar!


----------



## louislover260

talena.airborne said:


> Welcome hun...


 
Oh you changed it to LV!  I really like the Hampstead!


----------



## wifeyb

Whats a hampstead??


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Here's my goodie's in my large zoe....


----------



## ghall

wifeyb said:


> Whats a hampstead??


that's the name of the LV bag


----------



## Easter Bunny

Hopefully I can get this to work. What's in my Maggie.


----------



## clb1968

So pretty, I really need a purple colored bag.


----------



## clb1968

Turquoise Ergo Hobo, I just for this yesterday. It is another one that I missed out on when they came out, so I know have this one and the british tan too


----------



## PurseKindaGal

photogurl said:


> this is my favorite thread so i thought i'd post my current bag. sad thing is idk where my photography business cards went? i thought they were in here....



Your poppy tote looks so comfortable!! is she?


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Ok GHALL u need to tell me were u got that adorable monkey diaper pouch??? U always have the most adorable stuff!! 1 more question do you post pics with your iPhone? Cuz I have a iPhone and want to be able to post pics! Thanks


----------



## airborne

thANKS you, i ..LOL, change my avatar just about everyday (kinda my way to show "my bag showcase" until I actually have time to my list all my bags...



louislover260 said:


> Oh you changed it to LV!  I really like the Hampstead!


----------



## airborne

this is a cute set up! I luv this thread!



Easter Bunny said:


> Hopefully I can get this to work. What's in my Maggie.


----------



## louislover260

wifeyb said:


> Whats a hampstead??


 
I think you'd like it, check louisvuitton.com and look under women>damier


----------



## louislover260

Easter Bunny said:


> Hopefully I can get this to work. What's in my Maggie.


 
What a beautiful bag!  And I love that ergo wallet!


----------



## Easter Bunny

Thanks LouisLover, Talena, and CLB. I just LOVE her color! I think she is my HG bag.


----------



## BagloverBurr

This thread is cool, for some reason i always wonder what people carry around, or what thier houses look like and such, i am weird


----------



## ashnickers

WAYYY TOO MUCH STUFF in my Zoe!


----------



## Coach12

^^^that is alot of stuff!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

ashnickers said:


> WAYYY TOO MUCH STUFF in my Zoe!




I love your bag and the scarf is so cute! You can fit alot in it!


----------



## oopsididitagain

x


----------



## ashnickers

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> I love your bag and the scarf is so cute! You can fit alot in it!


 

I know!  I realized that once I took the pic - I was like, ah that's a lil' excessive, lol.

It has a GIANT inside pocket on each side along with the cell pocket and additional pockets.

I love her!

Thanks for the compliments on the scarf - got it on a whim, couldn't beat the price!


----------



## fox0r

ashnickers said:


> I know!  I realized that once I took the pic - I was like, ah that's a lil' excessive, lol.
> 
> It has a GIANT inside pocket on each side along with the cell pocket and additional pockets.
> 
> I love her!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the scarf - got it on a whim, couldn't beat the price!




What size is she?


----------



## ashnickers

^^^ Large


----------



## Pursefreak25

EasterBunny- I love your Madison


----------



## Jul007ia

coco&jacobs said:


> I'm new here so hi!
> This is the second designer bag I got. If I'm not mistaken, it is a Coach Hampton Duffle purse. However, I am not sure so I am asking the ladies at another thread. Anyway, this is the usual content of my bag!
> (from l-r: My Coach bag, a book... currently reading Veronika Decides to die, my iPod, my mobile, Gucci wallet, Starbucks planner, pens, sweets, Ray Ban wayfarers, Accessorize coin purse, make-up: Estee Lauder blush, Dior Show & L'Oreal Telescopic mascaras, Avon eyeliner, Revlon lip colour & my lip balm, Elizabeth Arden perfume, my hospital I.D. & my make-up kit!)



I love the Ray Ban Wayfarers!  I just got a pair of Christmas.  They are a classic!


----------



## patentpink

I had to have a huge purse to hold my life ha hah. In mine is..
Hello Kitty checkbook
Hello Kitty Planner
Kindle
Hello Kitty Mac Make up bag
Ipod nano
Tmobile G1
lotion
keys


----------



## mlsephoralover

octoberschilde said:


> Inside my new Lurex Poppy Groovy


I have that same Madison small wallet! Of course and the groovy =) I love them both! I like your little elephant pouch.


----------



## FirstCoachin09

Here is what my kristin has: it's been nice looking at all ur pretties 

The only thing missing is my netbook, it fits that too. But, if i'm using it as a diaper bag it would've had a diaper and some wipes... but these are the things i always carrry no matter what...notice no wallet sometimes i just like mini skinnies even though i do have a madison wallet lol














Now: details

Waverly Cosmetic Bag 
Waverly Heart Coin Purse 
Poppy mini skinny 
Signature Camera Case 
Signature Gloves
My Mickey Mouse Planner 
My Tiny Umbrella 
ITouch 

Inside cosmetic bag:

ITouch Charger
Minnie Mouse Pen
VS Body Spray 
VS Lip Gloss 
Bath & Body lotion & Sanitizer
Bath & Body Chapstick 
Duende Mini Perfume (My Fav) 
Hair Tie


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*^^^Love Victoria Secret Hot, I have it...Nice goodie's in that Beautiful Kristen...*


----------



## octoberschilde

mlsephoralover said:


> I have that same Madison small wallet! Of course and the groovy =) I love them both! I like your little elephant pouch.


 
Thanks!


----------



## FirstCoachin09

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *^^^Love Victoria Secret Hot, I have it...Nice goodie's in that Beautiful Kristen...*



I love that smell too so yummy, thanks dawn ur 2 sweet!


----------



## ScorpionWoman

Right now in my plum belted Ergo: patent black skinny wristlet, B/w signature bonney slim envelope wallet, Lexi sunglasses (S493), Camel lights and lighter, Ojon revitalizing mist, keys, L'Occitane hand cream,  Rosebud salve, prada purse spray and altoids. I don't know how to post photos directly from my phone though.


----------



## CrazyLemmings

I mostly use my Coach Poppy Op Art Tartan Wristlet! It holds all the essentials and is really easy to carry around anywhere! 

Contents:
Coach Ocelot Miniskinny which holds all my cards, & coupons
Ipod Nano 5th gen (red) w/ red skull candy head phones
Cell phone (kept in front pocket for easy access)
Clean & Clear Blot powder
Blink Eye Drops
Make Up: Eye Liner, Lip Liner, Mac Lipstick, Revlon Lipgloss, Chapstick
Keys (attached to miniskinny)


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Wow that little thing holds alot!!


----------



## ghall

my coral kristin flap


----------



## clb1968

CrazyLemmings said:


> I mostly use my Coach Poppy Op Art Tartan Wristlet! It holds all the essentials and is really easy to carry around anywhere!
> 
> Contents:
> Coach Ocelot Miniskinny which holds all my cards, & coupons
> Ipod Nano 5th gen (red) w/ red skull candy head phones
> Cell phone (kept in front pocket for easy access)
> Clean & Clear Blot powder
> Blink Eye Drops
> Make Up: Eye Liner, Lip Liner, Mac Lipstick, Revlon Lipgloss, Chapstick
> Keys (attached to miniskinny)
> View attachment 1013039
> 
> 
> View attachment 1013040
> 
> 
> View attachment 1013041




It really does hold ALOT. So cute.


----------



## clb1968

ghall said:


> my coral kristin flap




So cute and it holds alot too.Love the color.


----------



## Jul007ia

ghall said:


> my coral kristin flap



I love the color and the style of the bag!!  I've never seen this one before and I feel like I've been missing out on life haha  And, I'm totally jealous of your Coach accessories


----------



## ghall

thanks!!! it's a Kristin Flap- from the kristin line! i never knew i'd want it! i've always just wanted a black leather kristin tote!
this bag is still online at coach.com for $458 but i scored it at the outlet for $250!


----------



## alexkxsa

ghall said:


> my coral kristin flap


 
Hello, been sneaking around on this thread for a little now and wanted to comment on how pretty this bag is! And it really does fit a lot ... just a question though, you said that you got this at an outlet. Are all the colors available there? Because I've been lusting after this one for quite a while!


----------



## Butterlite

Nice Kristin Flap Ghall! Hey, you still have the tag on and everything hehehe! Do you carry it around a few times before you cut the tags? Do you have a picture of it closed with all that stuff in it? Just wondering if it bulges weirdly or stresses the latch.


----------



## ghall

hey butterlite!
i actually haven't used it yet! just took those pics for reference  and to see how much would fit into it 
i am using it today though!!!
here's a pic of me wearing it with everything in it


----------



## LAltiero85

^^Wow that looks great on you!!! I can't believe how much you can fit into that bag!  I'm going to look this one up now!


----------



## Jul007ia

ghall said:


> hey butterlite!
> i actually haven't used it yet! just took those pics for reference  and to see how much would fit into it
> i am using it today though!!!
> here's a pic of me wearing it with everything in it



The bag looks great on you  I love the color so much!!!  The coral and gold make for an extremely classy yet modern look!


----------



## ghall

Thank you so much ladies


----------



## Butterlite

Oh DAng!! Nice, thanx for the pic Ghall!  Its really deceiving in size isn't it?I was thinking there for a minute,, no way she can close that thing. I like how glimmery the bag is! I saw a lady walking in the mall with a green one the other day and it looked floppy cuz she didn't have anything in it. Yours actually looks really nice "full".


----------



## CoachGirl12

I really like that Kristin Flap... too bad they are a little on the high end as far as price goes... but they sure are pretty!


----------



## ghall

CoachGirl12 said:


> I really like that Kristin Flap... too bad they are a little on the high end as far as price goes... but they sure are pretty!


they're only $250 down from $458 at the outlets! not too bad i think!


----------



## Mrs_K

ghall said:


> hey butterlite!
> i actually haven't used it yet! just took those pics for reference  and to see how much would fit into it
> i am using it today though!!!
> here's a pic of me wearing it with everything in it



wow!! the kristin really looks good on you!


----------



## LarissaB

GHall I love that bag.  I love all of your stuff in it too!


----------



## ghall

thanks so much ladies!


----------



## JaiLee

My Madison Audrey Op Art Black


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

I love the purple lining of your bag!


----------



## gabz

Madison pink wallet
LV clés
blackberry in lavender
migraine pills
bleeker black sig wristlet w: keys, 2 lipglosses, bandaids, hair clips, more meds and a small mirror
work pass


----------



## XOKIMMY128OX

I love the lining too =) 

I have the same lip gloss. Its the best!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

my poppy opt glam tote..


----------



## Kristen

I returned my matching wallet, because I just couldn't justify the price :X. So now Im just waiting until I find something that I know I'll keep.


----------



## Alaskancoachfan

My gramercy wallet, shoved full of whatever cards I can! 
My Lurex wristlet, packed of my (ahem) aunt flo needs
Sephora mirror (I don't like to carry around my makeup..weird?)
V.S. heavenly perfume roller
Needle and thread!
Keys to my car w/photo ketchain
Eternity
Mini hair straightener.

Still plenty of room





The most precious thing I could fit into my purse!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Omg it's so cute!! I want one of those to lol


----------



## nativebabies

Alaskancoachfan said:


> My gramercy wallet, shoved full of whatever cards I can!
> My Lurex wristlet, packed of my (ahem) aunt flo needs
> Sephora mirror (I don't like to carry around my makeup..weird?)
> V.S. heavenly perfume roller
> Needle and thread!
> Keys to my car w/photo ketchain
> Eternity
> Mini hair straightener.
> 
> Still plenty of room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most precious thing I could fit into my purse!


 
Love the Baby in the Bag!!!!!!!!! Too CUTE!


----------



## ktdydit

Baby says: I am just putting up with this because I cannot walk away yet....
What a cute face 
Love the bag, too btw! Sparkly!


----------



## PurseKindaGal

Alaskancoachfan said:


> My gramercy wallet, shoved full of whatever cards I can!
> My Lurex wristlet, packed of my (ahem) aunt flo needs
> Sephora mirror (I don't like to carry around my makeup..weird?)
> V.S. heavenly perfume roller
> Needle and thread!
> Keys to my car w/photo ketchain
> Eternity
> Mini hair straightener.
> 
> Still plenty of room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most precious thing I could fit into my purse!



so cute!! love your glam tote how do you like her?


----------



## Alaskancoachfan

The glam is my fav currently! I reallllyyy wanted to tartan poppy in black/red but the sales girl talked me out of it and into this. I am so bummed now.

P.S. My brother let me know (exact wording) "He's a man, not an accessory" my mom counterclaimed that good looking men ARE accessories! 

Thought I'd share since it rings true


----------



## clb1968

Finally cut off the tags and started carrying my Garnet


----------



## d&blover84

wow that is pink charlotte!  you can color me a little jealous,


----------



## mrskb81

PurseKindaGal said:


> so cute!! love your glam tote how do you like her?



OOOH! Does the Glam come with a cute baby?????????


----------



## FirstCoachin09

Inside My New LE peyton!

Waverly Heart Purse
Waverly Cosmetic Bag
Poppy Skinny
Camera Case






Laptop and Charger






Not Shown is my itouch & Cell, forgot to take out of bag/ Camera Case & Netbook are shown in first 2 pics


----------



## Kristen

^love the Peyton. Also love that theres a space for your laptop.


----------



## clb1968

d&blover84 said:


> wow that is pink charlotte!  you can color me a little jealous,



Yes very pink.  It holds alot and that is the smaller size, I do not need a bigger one and it fits great on my arm.


----------



## FirstCoachin09

Kristen said:


> ^love the Peyton. Also love that theres a space for your laptop.


 

thank you i know if it wasn't for that i probably wouldn't have gotten it


----------



## airborne

cute!


----------



## FirstCoachin09

^^ thanks!


----------



## Lady&theBag

Alaskancoachfan said:


> The glam is my fav currently! I reallllyyy wanted to tartan poppy in black/red but the sales girl talked me out of it and into this. I am so bummed now.
> 
> P.S. My brother let me know (exact wording) "He's a man, not an accessory" *my mom counterclaimed that good looking men ARE accessories! *
> 
> Thought I'd share since it rings true


 
Your mom's a smart lady!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

clb1968 said:


> Finally cut off the tags and started carrying my Garnet



omg I love it what size is it?  The color is TDF


----------



## clb1968

it is the smaller size,13914 Berry Garnet


----------



## fox0r

Here is all of my junk in my Hailey haha.


----------



## Jenn222

walnut carryall 

walnut wallet
walnut wristlet
legacy cosmetic bag
jewel cosmetic bag
valentine's scarf


----------



## Jenn222

brown siggy spotlight

luckily i found a matching wallet in my current inventory - legacy siggy french purse!
legacy and jewel make up bags
gold jewel medium skinny
valentine's wristlet and scarf


----------



## XOKIMMY128OX

I love the valentine's wristlet and scarf


----------



## Kristen

This bag is very very roomy. All of this stuff fits in my small Sabrina as well.


----------



## coachaddict713

Pop C Glam Tote

-waverly makeup bag (yeah yeah i know, the patterns totalllly don't go together)
-blackberry
-ipod
-pens
-stopwatch (i judge competitive speech tournaments)
-notebook
-wallet


----------



## bevie125

I love this!!! Here is what's in my Patent Berry Zoe:
I love this bag!


----------



## XOKIMMY128OX

I have the same phone as you lol


----------



## bevie125

Lol


----------



## tabithasunshine

Can anyone tell me if you can still buy the Coach pill cases.


----------



## tvstar

love these pics..keep them coming!


----------



## Goodgirl009

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Well I always frequent the LV forum & they had a fun thread. So, I borrowed there idea, hope they don't mind. As for my bag it's pretty boring. My coach cosmetic case, coach mini skinny, ipod w/ case, perfume, LV checkbook & keys...that's what I carry everyday. On weekends when I go on long shopping excursions I bring an extra pair of undies (for son-pottytraining), camera, pads (for that time of the month), & whatever little things I may purchase while I'm out & about.
> My bag looks empty, but I can fit awhole lot more.


 
Your bag is so tidy!!
I have my ipod touch, blackberry, pen, Vera Wang perfume, Coach Madison skinny, make-up bag, some hair clips, bath & body works hand lotion adn sanitizer and rosebud salve lip gloss.


----------



## Pursefreak25

Very cute- Goodgirl009


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love the items in everyones bags.


----------



## Bag Fetish

polka dot wristlet... this baby holds a ton...


----------



## Goodgirl009

Bag Fetish said:


> polka dot wristlet... this baby holds a ton...


 
Hey Fetish.. where you from... I see Pammy there.. Im a Canadian girl too!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Goodgirl009 said:


> Hey Fetish.. where you from... I see Pammy there.. Im a Canadian girl too!!



^^ awesome!! Cold weather canada..


----------



## gabz

Yay more canadians!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

in my black cervo leather tribeca e/w tote:
hand sanitizer 
b&bw warm vanilla sugar lotion
coach wristlet as wallet
brush
pen
keys
hair ties
phone 
estee lauder perfect nude lipstick and cover girl nude shine lipstick 
chapstick
pillbox (for emergencies)
mbymj aviators


----------



## C0ACHGiRL326




----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

C0ACHGiRL326 said:


>



I love your coach bag I want one but in black, but that one looks cute to what's the style number?


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

cid:F4FA6916-2319-4DCF-9E2F-08A1D55D0726


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

I tried posting a pic but for some reason I can't I'll try tomorrow


----------



## jaz213

superstar said:


> My white pleaded hobo w/ white signature card holder, gold trim mini skinny, Coach beauty case, Chanel shades, checkbook, pink razor w/ coach lanyard, and orbitz gum.



Looove it, where did you get your coach cellphone charm? havent seen any of those at the stores?? hmmm


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Jaz 213 cute bag!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Oops it's actually superstarz


----------



## alatrop

I have been using just wristlets lately and I am loving it!  I have been using this one since Tuesday:






Holiday Patchwork 2007 Wristlet, keys with lowercase "a" charm.





Magenta Gramercy Mini Skinny (wallet), Samsung Alias 2, 2 flavors of SoftLips, receipt from Wendy's (I bought a frosty!), gum wrapper, pack of gum.


----------



## Kristen

alatrop said:


> I have been using just wristlets lately and I am loving it!  I have been using this one since Tuesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holiday Patchwork 2007 Wristlet, keys with lowercase "a" charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magenta Gramercy Mini Skinny (wallet), Samsung Alias 2, 2 flavors of SoftLips, receipt from Wendy's (I bought a frosty!), gum wrapper, pack of gum.



I have the top handle pouch in that patchwork, and love it! It's great when I just want to take my wallet keys and phone


----------



## alatrop

Kristen said:


> I have the top handle pouch in that patchwork, and love it! It's great when I just want to take my wallet keys and phone



I don't even really like patchwork, but I am in LOVE with this one!


----------



## clb1968

Wristlets are great. I use one as my wallet often. I love that I can just grab it and go when I don't want to carry my purse.


----------



## borntoshop

alatrop said:


> I don't even really like patchwork, but I am in LOVE with this one!




Me too...I have the tote and zip around wallet...I adore the pattern, but it's the only patchwork that I like. haha...


----------



## Elle oh Elle




----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Cute bag elle!  the scarf is cute also


----------



## Bag Fetish

Inside my stripe satchel...


----------



## gabz

today i have:
Madison medium magenta wallet
LV clés w change and extra loyalty cards etc
my blackberry in lavender!
glasses (gucci!)
my cheap sunnies
and madison teal cosmetic case w my keys (on tiffany key ring), pills and migraine meds, mac lip conditioner, chapstick, burts bees balm, clinique eye roller, bandaids and hair clips


----------



## Sicy




----------



## glamourdoll.

I use my Julianne for school everyday. I'm always surprised at the amount that I can fit in it without overpacking it.. Haha.


----------



## T.I.K.A

love it all ...especially the book, since it's my ultimate fave 



glamourdoll. said:


> I use my Julianne for school everyday. I'm always surprised at the amount that I can fit in it without overpacking it.. Haha.


----------



## chantal1922




----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Here is some of what I carry on a daily basis..I only have 1 wristlet in my Spotlight right now, my Poppy leather wristlet in Black..As well as my Mom's plan it date calendar,MP3 player,2 cell phones,keys,coupons,pens in a clear pouch,girly things,gum, cough drops, makeup, and in my wristlet I have some Chanel sample perfumes, Beautiful perfume purse spray by Estee Lauder, Victoria Heavenly Roll on Perfume and a couple of lip glosses.Oh yeah, on the inside pocket of my Spotlight I have my Drivers license,CC card, and other cards.....This bag holds alot for being the smaller Spotlight.*


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Contents include:
Coach gold trigger key fob
Kindle in Cole Haan Bronze Woven Case
Blue Patent Leah Wristlet
Iphone
Coach Sunglasses
Coach Silver Jewel Print Wallet
Coach MFF Legacy Stripe Change purse
Coach Rose gold Ali mini skinny
Duane Reade Hand Sanitizer
Mac lip balm
V-Moda ear buds
not pictured: Bathed and Infused Spun Honey hand lotion


----------



## Coachnut

Oh my gosh I love your accessories!! 


chantal1922 said:


>


----------



## Juicy_Girl155

Icecaramellatte said:


> Contents include:
> Coach gold trigger key fob
> Kindle in Cole Haan Bronze Woven Case
> Blue Patent Leah Wristlet
> Iphone
> Coach Sunglasses
> Coach Silver Jewel Print Wallet
> Coach MFF Legacy Stripe Change purse
> Coach Rose gold Ali mini skinny
> Duane Reade Hand Sanitizer
> Mac lip balm
> V-Moda ear buds
> not pictured: Bathed and Infused Spun Honey hand lotion



I freaking love this bag!!! What's the name of it!?


----------



## Icecaramellatte

^^^ Tessa!


----------



## thebunny

Just got my new tartan scarf for Easter and HAD to switch to my Carly Carryall!


----------



## FirstCoachin09

Very cute bunny!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Omg everyone has such cute bags !!!!


----------



## nlittman124

gray sabrina...contains the tasha sunglasses in burgundy, some random black leather wallet from the coach outlet, glasses in a vera bradley case, ipod touch/skullcandy heaphones, keys with the old apple fob, and random odds/ends


----------



## Kimmi

^Very pretty!


----------



## Kristen

Coach Madison Carryall. The Purse to Go is a life saver! I don't carry a lot, but it's still so much easier just to pick up one thing and transfer it to another bag. For reference this is the large purse to go, in pink. It fits perfectly all my op art bags, in my siggy, and my soho pebbled tote.


----------



## lovejoyce07

d&blover84
OMG!!!! where/when did coach come out with the wristlet and wallet withe the flowers on it!!! it is adorable!!!!!!! do you know if i still can get it!!! omg!! and did it come in any other colours!! ive been looking for one like that but in brown c's or grey!!!!!


----------



## lovejoyce07

d&blover84 said:


> heres the accessories i changed into in my pink patent gallery tote



OMG!!!! where/when did coach come out with the wristlet and wallet withe the flowers on it!!! it is adorable!!!!!!! do you know if i still can get it!!! omg!! and did it come in any other colours!! ive been looking for one like that but in brown c's or grey!!!!!


----------



## trucoachaddict

Icecaramellatte said:


> Contents include:
> Coach gold trigger key fob
> Kindle in Cole Haan Bronze Woven Case
> Blue Patent Leah Wristlet
> Iphone
> Coach Sunglasses
> Coach Silver Jewel Print Wallet
> Coach MFF Legacy Stripe Change purse
> Coach Rose gold Ali mini skinny
> Duane Reade Hand Sanitizer
> Mac lip balm
> V-Moda ear buds
> not pictured: Bathed and Infused Spun Honey hand lotion


 
I love you Tessa, the perfect shade of blue. And I can't live without my MAC lip balm


----------



## chantal1922

Coachnut said:


> Oh my gosh I love your accessories!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## ashnickers

Madison Walnut Hippie   ---Finally got something Walnut!





Her Guts ---





I dumped everything out and my dog came down from the couch to investigate, lol


----------



## speedyluv

Oh my! GORGEOUS bag!!! What a rich color! And I love, love, love your accessories! Is that the Amanda makeup bag? Luscious color


----------



## Doglover1610

ashnickers said:


> Madison Walnut Hippie   ---Finally got something Walnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her Guts ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped everything out and my dog came down from the couch to investigate, lol



Nice contents! And what a cute pooch!


----------



## ashnickers

^^^ Thanks to both of you 

Yep it is an Amanda cosmetic bag - had to search the bay hard for these at a decent price and I managed to pick up the magenta and purple 

Unfortunately, my dog just had surgery last Friday - can't tell b/c he's so fluffy but he's a terrier/wiener dog mix and he had a bunch of stones in his bladder.  One was even 1/2inch big!  So when he jumped down from the couch (he has staples on his tummy) I thought, 'GOOD SIGN'


----------



## Nikkix2010

My Coach bag....which is packed with EVERYTHING you can imagine!  =)







Inside is;





The make-up bag, not my beautiful model of course! 

& My coach signature wallet in the same color as the bag trimmed in gold.

Contact case, Juicy Couture perfume,an empty pack of gum(now in the trash), a flyer for a muscular dystrophy bowl-a-thon I was leading last sunday...(now in the trash), checkbook, planner(not coach unfortunately) Rock & Republic lip gloss- ALPHA BLONDE(MY FAV!) and Rock & Republic blush-LUST and a load of other odds and ends!


----------



## KaliDaisy

ashnickers - which size hippie is that, the large or the smaller one?

Thanks!


----------



## ashnickers

KaliDaisy said:


> ashnickers - which size hippie is that, the large or the smaller one?
> 
> Thanks!


 

Large Hippie


----------



## Easter Bunny

What's inside my Groovy. She holds a ton!


----------



## ashnickers

WOW ^^^ I'm impressed ... Kinda glad I had the highest bid on a Groovy off the bay now.  

Cute, Cute, Cute!


----------



## Easter Bunny

She's definitely a lot bigger than she looks!


----------



## Jenn222

alex satchel with plenty of room to spare!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Love the Alex tote Jenn222


----------



## Kristen

Easter Bunny said:


> What's inside my Groovy. She holds a ton!



That groovy holds a lot! I may have to get one. Ugh I can't stay on a band to save my life lol


----------



## jaclyns512

well today i just had my wristlet since i was running errands, but she holds alottt. her matching Leah tote counterpart is too big to do heavy shopping with


----------



## VAokiegirl

Inside my Sig Zoe:


inside is:
LV Zippy Organizer
VB Bali Gold cosmetic case
VB Petal Pink checkbook
DB quilted wristlet
Kate Spade agenda
iPhone
and other junk


----------



## VAokiegirl

ashnickers said:


> Madison Walnut Hippie  ---Finally got something Walnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her Guts ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped everything out and my dog came down from the couch to investigate, lol


 
LOVE your bag!  Is this the large?


----------



## sprinkies

ashnickers said:


> Madison Walnut Hippie   ---Finally got something Walnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her Guts ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped everything out and my dog came down from the couch to investigate, lol



hi! i just wanted to say i'm buying this bag due to your reveal. i just love it.


----------



## wis3ly

^^Love the floral scarf! I need to get one!


----------



## Doribelle

Here's my Poppy Spotlight.  I'm usually a L.A.M.B. girl, but I fell in love with this bag.  Sorry for the not so good photos...they were taken from my blackberry.


----------



## Tamy1119

I have that same Spotlight and LOVE LOVE LOVE her......


----------



## BagloverBurr

ohh I used covergirl lash blast mascara to!! lol


----------



## ashnickers

VAokiegirl said:


> LOVE your bag!  Is this the large?


 

Yes, she is the large


----------



## ashnickers

sprinkies said:


> hi! i just wanted to say i'm buying this bag due to your reveal. i just love it.


 

lol, I'm glad I could help


----------



## ashnickers

wis3ly said:


> ^^Love the floral scarf! I need to get one!


 

I know!  I love the print ... had to get it in the pony scarf and the small wallet


----------



## ghall

haven't been in here in a while!
heres my luci






a peek inside





everything out


----------



## AshLovesCL

ghall said:


> haven't been in here in a while!
> heres my luci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a peek inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything out


 Where did you get the adorable bags for "allowance" "loose change" "trustfund" and "Can't buy me love" they are perfect!


----------



## ghall

AshLovesCL said:


> Where did you get the adorable bags for "allowance" "loose change" "trustfund" and "Can't buy me love" they are perfect!


hi! they're Rebecca Minkoff Pouches. I got them at Bloomingdales!


----------



## just1morebag

heres my most favorite coach bag,,, green pearl peyton. she makes it easy for me to stay organized.


----------



## sprinkies

just1morebag said:


> heres my most favorite coach bag,,, green pearl peyton. she makes it easy for me to stay organized.



that is an AWESOME colored bag!!!!


----------



## borntoshop

ghall said:


> haven't been in here in a while!
> heres my luci



ghall, you're too much of an enabler...I just ordered some of those pouches...they will be my first RM pieces!!


----------



## ghall

borntoshop said:


> ghall, you're too much of an enabler...I just ordered some of those pouches...they will be my first RM pieces!!


 
they're sooo awesome! you're gonna love em!


----------



## Scooch

First time posting here....Large black/black signature Zoe!


----------



## wifeyb

smooch-very pretty! i really think i need one of those penelope wallets! is this one the checkbook or slim envelope one??


----------



## Scooch

Thanks wifeyb,  the wallet is the slim envelope one, I never carry my checkbook around with me so this is perfect but I think it would fit a checkbook. I got the wallet at the outlet about a year ago for $60.00!


----------



## wifeyb

just1morebag! whats that silver wallet??? i love me some wallets!

im not speaking to ghall anymore-shes making me get a luci and pouches now!  jk i love you!!!!!


----------



## Doglover1610

wifeyb said:


> just1morebag! whats that silver wallet??? i love me some wallets!
> 
> im not speaking to ghall anymore-shes making me get a luci and pouches now!  jk i love you!!!!!



Ghall made me get the Gillian sandals - what a bully


----------



## codegirl

Doglover1610 said:


> Ghall made me get the Gillian sandals - what a bully


 

LOL!  Ghall made me get a platinum Bridgit awhile ago.  I'm detecting a pattern here!


----------



## clb1968

codegirl said:


> LOL!  Ghall made me get a platinum Bridgit awhile ago.  I'm detecting a pattern here!




She has done the same to me, but it was Rebecca Minkoff and LV items.
you should see the bruises on my arms  LOL


----------



## borntoshop

We should establish a "ghall has enabled us to..." club.  She's done that for a few other pieces that I own...her taste is flawless (and she's a bully  )


----------



## ghall

If you guys dont get some gucci in your life ill get you some real bruises!!! Lol!


----------



## wifeyb

ghall we love you!!! hahaha

now look at her with that avatar pic...tempting us once again.....


----------



## Doglover1610

wifeyb said:


> ghall we love you!!! hahaha
> 
> now look at her with that avatar pic...tempting us once again.....



I know......bad Ghall! BAD!


----------



## a_mee

This is my first post on tPF. But I've been a reading for a while now and you all seem so friendly! Here's my trusty Julianne and everything I was carrying in it in the winter.


----------



## codegirl

ghall said:


> If you guys dont get some gucci in your life ill get you some real bruises!!! Lol!


 
See?  She's doing it again!  LOL


----------



## Boho Bagista

I think I have those earmuffs. So glad Spring is here! Honey, where's your Clipa? They have a silver one that would match your Julianne. And a cute case for your ipod and headphones? 'Time to go shopping...


----------



## Alohikea74




----------



## GingerSnap527

Inside my Black Leather Madison Carryall:

Black Madison Signature French Wallet (outlet find)
Fuschia Madison Large (?) Wristlet (outlet find)
Black Large Purse to Go (just arrived today!)
-Clipa
-Small leather pouch from Peru (holds vitamins for on the go)
-5ive Cobalt Gum
-Two pens (one pink breast cancer, one green from Harrods)
-Pepper Spray
-Red metallic notepad from Metropolitan Museum of Art
-Victoria's Secret Make-Up bag (free with some kind of purchase years ago)

Not pictured: Car loan statement, Jury Duty letter (ugh)


----------



## scrpo83

Inside my work tote:

My purse, wet tissues, pens, small notepad, handphone, my car & house keys, my office id tag & sunglass.


----------



## a_mee

Boho Bagista said:


> I think I have those earmuffs. So glad Spring is here! Honey, where's your Clipa? They have a silver one that would match your Julianne. And a cute case for your ipod and headphones? 'Time to go shopping...


 
You ladies are such enablers! I'm supposed to be saving for a new bag instead of shopping... but I've always wanted a clipa!


----------



## Coach-Obsessed

borntoshop said:


> ghall, you're too much of an enabler...I just ordered some of those pouches...they will be my first RM pieces!!



I just did as well! They are super cute!!


----------



## oh reverie

All my goodies...with my Cockapoo puppy getting into all of it.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Inside my Kristin Leather Tote----My Made for me by Coach wristlet and inside that is coupons, cash, change, DL, Bj's card and other cards---inside my zip part are papers and my bank stuff, and dep. slips---Inside the big part of my bag is my see through makeup bag with my Neo to go, my 3.4 oz. bottle of White Linen Parfum by Estee Lauder,(Mother's Day Gift),Lip gloss, tweezers, and my Tide to go--Gum, Advil, hair clip and scrunchie, and my compact---In the 2 smaller side pockets, I have the Smoky Shadow blast, lip gloss, eye shadow, in the smaller pocket of the 2,  I have hand sanitizer, burt bee's lip balm, Heavenly by Victoria Secret roll on perfume and a special rock 1 of my Daughters gave to me. On the outside front pocket, I have x-tra cards, Mp3 player and another lip balm...This bag holds it ALL....I LOVE IT!!!!*


----------



## SafronAngel

oh reverie said:


> All my goodies...with my Cockapoo puppy getting into all of it.



I love your metallic Brooke!! Gorgeous!


----------



## blah956

i literally tossed everything out and took a pic like that




a black patent "the limited" brand coin purse.
a brown guadalajara souvenir wallet
a brown flexi head band
sanrio keroppi picture holder/wallet
hello kitty picture holder/wallet
poppy black patent wristlet which i use for my cash and my main debit card.
random coupons
my taser


----------



## just1morebag

wifeyb said:


> just1morebag! whats that silver wallet??? i love me some wallets!
> 
> im not speaking to ghall anymore-shes making me get a luci and pouches now!  jk i love you!!!!!



its a tignanello,, one of the "touchables" its just a special deal i found at TJ max,,, but its really soft and bendable. theyre leather too.


----------



## wifeyb

thanks just1more! you peyton is sooo tempting me to add to my wishlist!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

heres whats in my coach today!! kind of boring


----------



## wifeyb

cute spoiled! i used to have that bag, loved it! whats the wallet you have?


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

It's a juicy couture wallet. I love it I got it off eBay


----------



## wifeyb

its cute! you dont even wanna see all the junk in my zoe!!! lol
ok so maybe ill just post my you tube video i did for my site!


----------



## wifeyb

i dunno if this will work....
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=621927270874&oid=281442684337


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Aaawwww I can't see it, because I don't have face book


----------



## wifeyb

dang it! i was trying to post the youtube link but it wont let me because its 14 minutes! lol but for some reason it still plays on my fb site....grrrrr


----------



## blah956

wifeyb said:


> i dunno if this will work....
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=621927270874&oid=281442684337



Video Unavailable
This video either has been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings.


----------



## wifeyb

boooo. i might have to upload another!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Can we get your YouTube name and search? I like watching youtube what's in my purse videos!


----------



## wifeyb

of course!! my name on there is wifeyb821 and its title is "whats in your purse?"

i just discovered those videos a fews months ago and was addicted to them!!!! lol


----------



## Snailz

Holy shoot... 14 minutes?.... ahhh ill watch it... there's nothing else to do here at work... hahaha


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

wifeyb said:


> of course!! my name on there is wifeyb821 and its title is "whats in your purse?"
> 
> i just discovered those videos a fews months ago and was addicted to them!!!! lol



Are u the one with the twilight tatoo? Cuz if it is I saw u


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Snailz said:


> Holy shoot... 14 minutes?.... ahhh ill watch it... there's nothing else to do here at work... hahaha



That's funny I'm a guy (straight), it's always good to let us know


----------



## wifeyb

yes i have the twilight tattoo on my wrist.  JUNE 30th baby Eclipse!!!!!

and Snailz....LOLOL really?! thanks for the memo on your being straight  are you lost though? lol i need to know what bags you carry if any...


----------



## Snailz

wifeyb said:


> yes i have the twilight tattoo on my wrist.  JUNE 30th baby Eclipse!!!!!
> 
> and Snailz....LOLOL really?! thanks for the memo on your being straight  are you lost though? lol i need to know what bags you carry if any...



Lost? Huh? What? NOOOOO!!!! Never been lost... I got the gps... ha ha... If you look back on the Coach Chat thread you'll see I'm not lost... and on the Coach In Action thread you'll see my pic... I just like Coach.... is that wrong? And the only bag I carry is my daughters while she's looking through the toys... ha ha...


----------



## BagloverBurr

I like that your on the forum. I used you as evidence straight  guys use coach, so thanks Snailz


----------



## Snailz

BagloverBurr said:


> I like that your on the forum. I used you as evidence straight  guys use coach, so thanks Snailz



To whom? And what was the response they gave?


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Snailz I'm glad your a straight guy that likes coach as much as us ladys do


----------



## BagloverBurr

to my husband, I have been trying to get him to buy a Coach wallet. He said, I will consider it, nothing flashy though. 

I am wearing him down!


----------



## Snailz

BagloverBurr said:


> to my husband, I have been trying to get him to buy a Coach wallet. He said, I will consider it, nothing flashy though.
> 
> I am wearing him down!



I am trying to get a wallet... but I prefer a tri-fold wallet... but can't find one coach... if I Can I would like one to match both my shoes...


----------



## Snailz

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Snailz I'm glad your a straight guy that likes coach as much as us ladys do



Thanks for complementing me on my straightness... ha ha... but I think we should move these little conversations to the coach chat thread... I don't have anything to show for this thread unless you want to see my socks and my foot... cause that's all that goes into my coach shoes.... besides my Coach Shoehorn...


----------



## photogurl

wifeyb - i LOVE your glasses in your video and your cosmetic case is adorable  but i couldnt see the first part of the video?


----------



## StupidLamb

just1morebag said:


> heres my most favorite coach bag,,, green pearl peyton. she makes it easy for me to stay organized.



I LOVE that color so much! What an awesome bag!


----------



## wifeyb

photogurl said:


> wifeyb - i LOVE your glasses in your video and your cosmetic case is adorable  but i couldnt see the first part of the video?



thank you!! i have lots of lots of glasses, i sell them for a living  the valentine scarf cosmetic pouch?? i grew out of it already! lol too many eyeliners!


----------



## burgandy05

This is my fav thread on tpf!  I fell in love with coach and my HG on this thread.  

I used my silver patent peyton for the first time this month.  I traveled home to see family for a week.  This is the best carry on bag!  Fits perfect under the seat and the patent leather is very protecting.  

Contents:
Asus eeepc + power cord
Vera Bradley Carnaby sunglasses case holding my grey horn Parker sunglasses
Starburts + chewy sweettarts
Very Bradley Carnaby tech case holding my ipod classic + ear buds
Knitting needles + Yarn
Prescription eyeglasses
Blackberry
Bleeker capacity wristlet
Legacy medium wallet
Trail Mix

Not pictured: iPhone


----------



## wifeyb

burgandy-lovin the peyton!! and i like the legacy wallet. this thread is such a guilty pleasure!


----------



## VioletalaMode

Okay, here it goes. I realized later that I forgot to take out the keys and phone I keep in the back pocket :girlwhack:. I got the wristlet on Monday at the outlet for about . I wasn't sure what to use it for but I quickly realized it was a great place to keep all my coupons. Yes, that is popcorn powder that my 4yr old made me buy him last time we went to the movies. That blue stuff you see there on the right is blue goo ($1.99 at Wal-Mart) I use it as lip balm and cuticle cream, works wonders. Leopard thing is my ponytail holder, Gymboree cupcake coin purse was my daughters but she let me have it recently. Gum, aspirin, Ipod touch, floss cause there's nothing worse than going out to eat and having food stuck between your teeth. Wallet which is from Tarjay, pretty cute but I want a Coach one now. Other misc. things.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

VioletalaMode said:


> Okay, here it goes. I realized later that I forgot to take out the keys and phone I keep in the back pocket :girlwhack:. I got the wristlet on Monday at the outlet for about . I wasn't sure what to use it for but I quickly realized it was a great place to keep all my coupons. Yes, that is popcorn powder that my 4yr old made me buy him last time we went to the movies. That blue stuff you see there on the right is blue goo ($1.99 at Wal-Mart) I use it as lip balm and cuticle cream, works wonders. Leopard thing is my ponytail holder, Gymboree cupcake coin purse was my daughters but she let me have it recently. Gum, aspirin, Ipod touch, floss cause there's nothing worse than going out to eat and having food stuck between your teeth. Wallet which is from Tarjay, pretty cute but I want a Coach one now. Other misc. things.


 *I love your Cupcake kisslock...Do you mind telling me where you got it? Thanks*


----------



## VioletalaMode

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *I love your Cupcake kisslock...Do you mind telling me where you got it? Thanks*


 
Sure, I bought it at Gymboree years ago for my daughter.


----------



## wifeyb

so ive been loving me some RM lately, but have carried my lg. black patent zoe this week, shes been my favorite bag for a year! thats so not like me! 

so today a coworker picked up my purse and was like HOLY PEPTO whats in here?! i never thought it was too heavy, then she weighed it! heres a top view....


----------



## wifeyb

yes, i dont even bother zipping it closed now. takes too long to organize everything in tetris order so itll zip.






*i like wallets too much: currently have 3, using the black marc jacobs one, an empty RM wallet, and a cutesy target one (suprisingly not cheapy, reminded me of hobo int. rachel clutch wallet!) also empty, i was soo excited to get these i didnt want to leave them at home so they are carried with me.

*2 RM pouches. both i just got in the mail, tags havent been removed, i opened the package and threw them in my bag too.

*coach mff legacy kisslock wristlet-lip balm jar, receipts, paychecks, usb cord for iphone, headphones
*little coin pouch (dad got me from china) holds my bobby pins.
*sungls, gls cleaner set, gls cleaning cloth
*handy dandy notebook, with current RM measurements for my next bag!
*clear cheetah make up case-cheapy target

and just randomness. :shame: its a hot mess i know....im so unorganized


----------



## wifeyb

ps- weighs 9lbs., it really doesnt feel that heavy when on my shoulder! this bag has amazing hang and has never bothered me. i encourage you to weigh your bag and see how much you haul around with you too!!


----------



## wifeyb

really? :tumbleweed:


----------



## Myblackbag

Love your stuff *wifeyb* especially all the RM.  I carry alot of stuff in my bag too and don't bother to zip it either.


----------



## wifeyb

thanks blackbag!! im liking your bal bag in your avatar!


----------



## lilypan

I have some simple stuff in my bag...





The LV  pouchette carries pens, keys, etc... The coach is used for makeup.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Lilypan I like your bag, plus all the stuff inside


----------



## In LVoe with LV

StupidLamb said:


> I LOVE that color so much! What an awesome bag!


 I agree!!!


----------



## In LVoe with LV

just1morebag said:


> heres my most favorite coach bag,,, green pearl peyton. she makes it easy for me to stay organized.


What a FANTASTIC bag!!! OMG I WANT ONE!!


----------



## lilypan

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Lilypan I like your bag, plus all the stuff inside


 Thanks!


----------



## rendodan110

in my large sigi zoe:
black sateen coach wristlet containing my makeup
brown coach sateen wristlet containing my bluetooth headset
medications, Skullcandy headphones and odds and ends
coach french purse
coach camera case with ipod touch and charger
coach gold sigi planner
coach sunnies scarlet in blush with case
red case with my eyeglasses
pink duct tape card case with discount/store cards
keys on coach key rings 
black puppy pouch(gift from my boyfriend) with my electronic cigarettes and accesories  
not shown is my Blackberry tour 9630


----------



## rendodan110

And  









if anyone knows what these sateen pouches are called please let me know! TIA


----------



## kabaker

Here is what I have in my espresso Julianne:

Coach Madison Wallet in Magenta
Amanda Satin Capacity Wristlet in Magenta
- I keep pens, lip balm, and gum in there.
Coach Alberta Sunnies
My Barnes and Noble Nook
Umbrella from The GAP
Keys with Spring Patchwork Miniskinny attached and Purple Daisy charm attached.


----------



## militarywife01

My absolute favorite Coach bag yet! Perfect size, beautiful teal patentleather trim! I'm in love!!! It carries everything, literally, for me and my daugter. LOL Sleepy Weener dog not included

Contents
Computer power cord, lol.
Coach teal patent small wallet
Loose change
Bank deposit slips, coupon for Ruby Tuesday's, and POA
Ponytails for my daughter
Ring box
Kodak camera
Prescription meds, lotion, hand sanitizer
Burberry Weekend perfume
Tylenol
3 pens, baby nail clippers
Stamps
Yankee car candles, Crest tooth pick/flossers
Yankee travel size room spray, cigarettes and lighter
Pepcid acid reducer, jewelry pick-up slip
Sunglasses, watch
Bubble wand
Hairbrush, eyeglasses
Hot pink makeup bag


----------



## ~Glitzy*Glam~

Hey everyone! Just thought I would share my purple (raisin?) Maggie and all of its contets with ya! Hope you enjoy


----------



## ~Glitzy*Glam~

~Glitzy*Glam~ said:


> Hey everyone! Just thought I would share my purple (raisin?) Maggie and all of its contets with ya! Hope you enjoy


 

Oh shoot! my pics are too big UGH!


----------



## speedyluv

rendodan110 said:


> And
> View attachment 1122931
> 
> 
> View attachment 1122932
> 
> 
> View attachment 1122933
> 
> 
> if anyone knows what these sateen pouches are called please let me know! TIA


 
I'm not sure what they are called, but I LOVE your puppy pouch! Any idea where your BF found it? Sooo cute!


----------



## Chineka

carmex, cell phone, Coach wristlet, mirror, pen, lip gloss, mini notebook


----------



## Snailz

Well it's been awhile since you seen a inside the purse look from my lil girl... she was carrying her coach purse around today and showed me what she had...




Ok let's see... she has her bracelets... jumping frogs... hair clippy things... change for gumballs... money for snacks her snacks... and a receipt from a bag of chips she bought like last week... ha ha...


----------



## Snailz

Well it's been awhile since you seen a inside the purse look from my lil girl... she was carrying her coach purse around today and showed me what she had...




Ok let's see... she has her bracelets... jumping frogs... hair clippy things... change for gumballs... money for snacks her snacks... and a receipt from a bag of chips she bought like last week... ha ha...


----------



## alyrem

my most favorite coach bag:
the poppy C spotlight tote!!!
it's so roomy & the vibrant colors of the bag are just divine!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I LOVE THIS BAG!  I have it in leather but want it in the signature .. OMG 


militarywife01 said:


> My absolute favorite Coach bag yet! Perfect size, beautiful teal patentleather trim! I'm in love!!! It carries everything, literally, for me and my daugter. LOL Sleepy Weener dog not included
> 
> Contents
> Computer power cord, lol.
> Coach teal patent small wallet
> Loose change
> Bank deposit slips, coupon for Ruby Tuesday's, and POA
> Ponytails for my daughter
> Ring box
> Kodak camera
> Prescription meds, lotion, hand sanitizer
> Burberry Weekend perfume
> Tylenol
> 3 pens, baby nail clippers
> Stamps
> Yankee car candles, Crest tooth pick/flossers
> Yankee travel size room spray, cigarettes and lighter
> Pepcid acid reducer, jewelry pick-up slip
> Sunglasses, watch
> Bubble wand
> Hairbrush, eyeglasses
> Hot pink makeup bag


----------



## rendodan110

speedyluv said:


> I'm not sure what they are called, but I LOVE your puppy pouch! Any idea where your BF found it? Sooo cute!


thank you, he bought it at the estes ark in estes park, CO


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Snailz said:


> Well it's been awhile since you seen a inside the purse look from my lil girl... she was carrying her coach purse around today and showed me what she had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let's see... she has her bracelets... jumping frogs... hair clippy things... change for gumballs... money for snacks her snacks... and a receipt from a bag of chips she bought like last week... ha ha...




Her bag is so cute plus everything in it!!


----------



## mytwocents

snailz that is soo cute
jumping frogs...


----------



## anglarry04

Here is my Kristen (08 version) ....

Full with everything..



With everything out...


Inside ...Pink Coach wristlet -used for camera(taking the pic)
Harajuku lovers for sephora makeup bag
black id holder..use for deployment to show id
checkbook holder
D&B card holder - for my id and cc's while i am at work
Coach Siggy organizer
Sunglasses
LV mini pochette - with vitamin paks
Running arm pocket -holds my ipod touch
Coach siggy wristlet with pens
Droid phone -LOVE IT
Vitamin M 
Aleve
LV Porte Tresor Intl wallet
Scrunchie
keys
keychain with 2 usb sticks


----------



## louislover260

anglarry04 said:


> Here is my Kristen (08 version) ....
> 
> Full with everything..
> View attachment 1126382
> 
> 
> With everything out...
> View attachment 1126383
> 
> Inside ...Pink Coach wristlet -used for camera(taking the pic)
> Harajuku lovers for sephora makeup bag
> black id holder..use for deployment to show id
> checkbook holder
> D&B card holder - for my id and cc's while i am at work
> Coach Siggy organizer
> Sunglasses
> LV mini pochette - with vitamin paks
> Running arm pocket -holds my ipod touch
> Coach siggy wristlet with pens
> Droid phone -LOVE IT
> Vitamin M
> Aleve
> LV Porte Tresor Intl wallet
> Scrunchie
> keys
> keychain with 2 usb sticks


 

This is actually a Soho bag!  Very nice line, I have a close friend with the same one in brown!


----------



## ghall

carrying mauve parker slim tote today (one of 2 coach bags i have left!)


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Ghall that is one gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Nodame

Icecaramellatte said:


>



Anyone know where one can get the silver jewel wallet these days? Do outlets carry them? (I'm in far away Aus and as far as I know there is no coach stores in my city). I've only seen this wallet in 3 shades online (silver/pink/aqua), would be interested to know more info. I really like that this compact wallet has so many card slots and a large coin pocket.

TIA!


----------



## HighTopFadeOut

Pursefanatic85 said:


>


 

*I am in LOVE with this bag! Does anyone know the name of** it? I signed up just to find out what it was lol.*


----------



## HighTopFadeOut

just1morebag said:


> heres my most favorite coach bag,,, green pearl peyton. she makes it easy for me to stay organized.


 

*Gorgeous color, gorgeous bag!*


----------



## HighTopFadeOut

icecaramellatte said:


> contents include:
> Coach gold trigger key fob
> kindle in cole haan bronze woven case
> blue patent leah wristlet
> iphone
> coach sunglasses
> coach silver jewel print wallet
> coach mff legacy stripe change purse
> coach rose gold ali mini skinny
> duane reade hand sanitizer
> mac lip balm
> v-moda ear buds
> not pictured: Bathed and infused spun honey hand lotion


 

*love! *


----------



## Dancechika24

ghall said:


> carrying mauve parker slim tote today (one of 2 coach bags i have left!)


 
What are those cute little pouches? I must get them, where are they sold?


----------



## coachmommyofmin

^^ those are rebecca minkoff pouches, you can find some on bay and bonanzle, or asteralice.com may still have a few left...


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Inside my Ikat Maggie, she can hold alot more too and still be light to carry!!!!*


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Oop's posted backwards, still early,lol....Should have posted this 1 st.*


----------



## BerryWriter

I'm currently carrying my Plum Brooke Wristlet as a mini-purse. Love everything about it! It's holding my BlackBerry, my iPod Touch, my mini-wallet, my business card case, my headphones, keys, a pack of tissues, cash, nail file and my mobile hotspot and there's still room!


----------



## September24

BerryWriter said:


> I'm currently carrying my Plum Brooke Wristlet as a mini-purse. Love everything about it! It's holding my BlackBerry, my iPod Touch, my mini-wallet, my business card case, my headphones, keys, a pack of tissues, cash, nail file and my mobile hotspot and there's still room!


 

WOW! That really holds alot!


----------



## DanaC

Is that little notepad thingy from Oberon design? I am saving my money for a cover from them for my Kindle.



BerryWriter said:


> I'm currently carrying my Plum Brooke Wristlet as a mini-purse. Love everything about it! It's holding my BlackBerry, my iPod Touch, my mini-wallet, my business card case, my headphones, keys, a pack of tissues, cash, nail file and my mobile hotspot and there's still room!


----------



## BerryWriter

Hi Dana!

Yep! It's a card case. I use it as my wallet and it holds my bank card, MetroCard (for the subway) ID, etc. I also have a journal from them and a Kindle cover! They are the best!


----------



## DanaC

I knew it when I saw it. I have been drooling over their Kindle covers. How do you fit your Kindle in your wrist-let? lol jkjkk 
I have to take mine everywhere I go. 



BerryWriter said:


> Hi Dana!
> 
> Yep! It's a card case. I use it as my wallet and it holds my bank card, MetroCard (for the subway) ID, etc. I also have a journal from them and a Kindle cover! They are the best!


----------



## cupcake617

Hi everyone! This thread looked fun and I thought I would join in on it!!

I'm new to all of this, so sorry if I screw up! 

Today I was carrying my fav bag: My Coach Patent Large Sabrina in Graphite. 
In my bag I had: 
Coach Patent Wristlet from Outlet
Kate Spade Wallet
Keys with new Poppy Love Charm
Blackberry
Camera
iPod Touch
Sunglasses
Tape measure

I also had a jacket stuffed in there, but I decided it wasn't relavent for the pic :


----------



## IworktobuyCoach

I can't figure out how to load pics on here!!  Can someone help me please?!


----------



## IworktobuyCoach

Here is a picture of my 6 yr old daughter with her Coach and whats inside it.  Thank you to the person that emailed me so and told me how to put pics on here, but why can't I get the actual picture on here?  Why is it only giving the links?  I feel like such an idiot!!


----------



## IworktobuyCoach

Oh!!!  Ok, Never mind!!  Once I posted it I saw that it went to a normal picture!!  woohoo!!  Look out guys!  Now that I know how to do this I'll be here all the time putting pics on!!  Hahahaha


----------



## IworktobuyCoach

Here's my baby girl Luci.
I have my wallet
blackberry
ipod
Coach wristlet for my camera
my planner
Coach coin purse key fob
keys
zebra pouch w/ my daughters pic on it my mom made for me (I keep nail files, tylonol, bandaids, things like that in there
glasses
900 piece pack of gum 
checkbook
lip gloss
pens
extra hair tie
I think that's it.....
On occation there will be sippy cups, diapers & wipes in there also.

Thank goodness for big bags!!


----------



## IworktobuyCoach

Ok, somehow I did that wrong.  I had the pics on there, but then when you clicked on there you could see all my albums in photo bucket!!  oops.  Lets try again.


----------



## tiggycat

IworktobuyCoach said:


> Here is a picture of my 6 yr old daughter with her Coach and whats inside it.  Thank you to the person that emailed me so and told me how to put pics on here, but why can't I get the actual picture on here?  Why is it only giving the links?  I feel like such an idiot!!



Beautiful little girl!  I think we have a Future Coachie here!


----------



## IworktobuyCoach

Thank you so much!!  She IS a Coachie!!  She already has a couple bags, 2 wristlets and the wallet!!!  She embarrasses me though in public because she can spot a fake Coach from a mile awaile and were trying to work on her being quiet until were away from the person before she blurts out "Mommy, that's a fake Coach!"  My husband says I've created a monster!  Like mother like daughter!!


----------



## photogurl

iworktobuycoach - LOVE your daughters valentines print bag a lot! i've been lusting over that bag!


----------



## IworktobuyCoach

Thank you photogurl.  We got it last year at an outlet.  She loves anything pink!


----------



## CLKY

There're many things in my coach tote~

-i-phone 3gs with earphones
-purse
-cosmetic case
-lotion
-hand cream
-pen with a small notebook
-candy
-hair bands & hair clips
and many more small little things

*these causes my bag so heavy.. >.<


----------



## dawnqueenb69

_Here's some of what  I have in my Glam....I love the pop of color and the size of this bag.._


----------



## dawnqueenb69

_Here's the inside of my bag..Love that the lining is Not Purple..._


----------



## Lola69

dawnqueenb69 said:


> _Here's some of what  I have in my Glam....I love the pop of color and the size of this bag.._



very nice!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Lola69 said:


> very nice!


 *Thank you....*


----------



## Myblackbag

BerryWriter said:


> I'm currently carrying my Plum Brooke Wristlet as a mini-purse. Love everything about it! It's holding my BlackBerry, my iPod Touch, my mini-wallet, my business card case, my headphones, keys, a pack of tissues, cash, nail file and my mobile hotspot and there's still room!


 
*berrywriter*, where did you get that keychain thing that your earbuds are wrapped around?


----------



## emilybug

inside my Coach:
Kristin leather wallet
Poppy floral graffiti wristlet for makeup, hair ties, bobby pins
Carly wristlet for receipts, business cards, mailbox key and husband's car key, hand 
       sanitizer, gum, mints
Poppy butterfly coin pouch for change and loose dollars
Egyptian pen
hair pick
perfume


----------



## naughtynicki

Myblackbag said:


> *berrywriter*, where did you get that keychain thing that your earbuds are wrapped around?



I'm not her, but I wanted it and she didn't get back here quick enough for me. 

I found it. http://www.levenger.com/pagetemplates/product/product.asp?params=category=15-103%7Clevel=2-3%7Cpageid=6818


----------



## XOKIMMY128OX

wow i cant believe all that fit in there lol


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

IworktobuyCoach said:


> Here is a picture of my 6 yr old daughter with her Coach and whats inside it. Thank you to the person that emailed me so and told me how to put pics on here, but why can't I get the actual picture on here? Why is it only giving the links? I feel like such an idiot!!


 
Awww she's sooo cute with her M&M''s and bubble yum in her purse!!!


----------



## BerryWriter

naughtynicki said:


> I'm not her, but I wanted it and she didn't get back here quick enough for me.
> 
> I found it. http://www.levenger.com/pagetemplat...?params=category=15-103|level=2-3|pageid=6818



I apologize. I wasn't notified of any replies. You should have PM'd me and I'd have replied right away!  Yes, I got it from Levenger and love it!


----------



## Stylemestevie

Poppy signature large wristlet in Brass? or gold i dunno lol






whats in it?? - whats in it??






ok front zipper first
-my money. cuz imma baller.
-iphone- caseless and naked, im too cheap to buy a new case, lol i also cry when i drop it. 
-a crap ton of coupons LOL






Ok on to the main compartment!
-lol  those stamp cards 
-pencil,redpen, pencil,eraser [this is actually my pencil bag during school]
-listerine pocket mist, neva kno when u gonna smooch some one 
-Oil sheets 
-tiny sephora lipglosses
-Revlon lipgloss in Life's a peach  -Rimmel Lipstick in Nude Delight (I  these two lipcolours together)
-Juicy mirror from juicy purse 
-Clinique mini GWP lipgloss in glamourfull - really nice! a little sticky tho
-Rimmil eye kohl in jet black
-Clinique Superblam moisturizing gloss in Apricot 
-MAC lipglass in Flurry of Fun
-Hair tie


----------



## *BagGirl158*

^ Whoa it's really stuffed! 
Glad to know it fits a lot.


----------



## New2Coach

Yikes, that is one full wristlet. Me likey


----------



## czha

I will play!

Coach wallet
Fedi sun glasses
Chanel eye glasses
Pink polka dot no name makeup bag
Strawberry shopping bag
Key
Cell


----------



## ChrisAusti

Starting at top left:

1. Daily Planner
2. Keys
3. Hand sanitizer
4. Cell phone
5. Wallet
6. Two packs of gum
7. Package of tissues
8. Sunglasses (with case)
9. A tote-shaped change purse that I have had for FOREVER
10. Pill box (holds allergy meds)
11. Ipod
12. Two flash drives
13. Hair tie
14. Assorted pens and pencils





My stuff piled up so you get a feel for the amount of space it takes 





The bag that carries it all, Zoe (small version)


----------



## jlynn114

i just got a poppy glam tote and i love it!! it carries everything-- even clothes for work!!!!


----------



## photogurl

detail (sooo pretty!):




inside:









list:
hair brush
coated canvas pink stripe cosmetic case
ipod touch
pencil case
wristlet 
agenda 
sidekick lx
alterra gift card


----------



## dawnqueenb69

photogurl said:


> detail (sooo pretty!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> list:
> hair brush
> coated canvas pink stripe cosmetic case
> ipod touch
> pencil case
> wristlet
> agenda
> sidekick lx
> alterra gift card


 _Photogurl, I love it all, especially that bag and the lining is Gorgeous_


----------



## photogurl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pnb-W1yA2CE

^video. i tried to just put the youtube box on here but it didnt work


----------



## dawnqueenb69

_I love your youtube video, you are way too cute and I love your Glam Tote.....Also love all of your pink stuff....=)_


----------



## Snailz

Loved the video... all great stufff... I like how colorful everything was... and you're very beautiful...


----------



## photogurl

thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

photogurl-cute tote..love all your contents!


----------



## Sweetpea83

emilybug said:


> inside my Coach:
> Kristin leather wallet
> Poppy floral graffiti wristlet for makeup, hair ties, bobby pins
> Carly wristlet for receipts, business cards, mailbox key and husband's car key, hand
> sanitizer, gum, mints
> Poppy butterfly coin pouch for change and loose dollars
> Egyptian pen
> hair pick
> perfume



Love it all!


----------



## cbarber1123




----------



## cbarber1123

dawnqueenb69 said:


> _Here's the inside of my bag..Love that the lining is Not Purple..._


 That color lining is awesome.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

cbarber1123 said:


> That color lining is awesome.


 *Thank you I like the pink lining in your bag, very pretty!!!!*


----------



## Rockst@r

emilybug said:


> inside my coach:
> Kristin leather wallet
> poppy floral graffiti wristlet for makeup, hair ties, bobby pins
> carly wristlet for receipts, business cards, mailbox key an husband's car key, hand p
> i       sanitizer, gum, mints
> poppy butterfly coin pouch for change and loose dollars
> egyptian pen
> hair pick
> perfume



this is gorgeous!!! Love it all!!!


----------



## emilybug

Had to exchange gold Kristin for black Kristin due to peeling leather, so here she is with all the things I'm currently carrying






Kristin turquoise leather wallet
black/white signature wristlet--receipts, mints, Aleve, mailbox key, business 
      cards, xtra meds for my daughter, breath strips, gum
turnlock leather wristlet--makeup, tweezers, floss, hair ties, bobby pins
poppy butterfly coin case--loose change
waverly wristlet--hand sanitizer
gum
hairbrush
iphone


----------



## Just 1 More

Coach perfume print clutch (I keep stuff I don't wanna dig around for in here -- pen, advil, mints,etc)
Coach makeup case
Mardi gras print eyeglass bag
DKNY sunnies
Big wad o' keys
Cellphone
Cherry print tissue holder
Coach wallet


----------



## Sweetpea83

emilybug-love the bag..and all it's contents!


----------



## photogurl

Just 1 More said:


> Coach perfume print clutch (I keep stuff I don't wanna dig around for in here -- pen, advil, mints,etc)
> Coach makeup case
> Mardi gras print eyeglass bag
> DKNY sunnies
> Big wad o' keys
> Cellphone
> Cherry print tissue holder
> Coach wallet



 omg so jealous of your perfume print clutch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ms.hera

@ photogurl - what is the name/style # of that bag that is above?? (saving and waiting for this bag to come out) Thx so much!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*^^^^I know it is the Quilted Glam Tote...Someone else may help with the Style#*


----------



## ms.hera

@ dawnqueenb69 - Thx a lot!! I'll do some research and try to find it


----------



## September24

ms.hera said:


> @ photogurl - what is the name/style # of that bag that is above?? (saving and waiting for this bag to come out) Thx so much!


 
OMG yes! I am a Glam nut and I would LOVE that bag, I've never seen it before!


----------



## photogurl

the poppy glam ski bunny snowball? thats what i have heard it's called. #15873- suppost to come out in november. JUST IN TIME FOR MY BIRTHDAY! haha


----------



## photogurl

http://www.sunrainey.com/coach-2010-fall-poppy-series.html

^ theres a big picture there


----------



## chantal1922

I pulled out an oldie but goodie today








keys
office badge
advil
gum
ipod with Coach case
Kenneth Cole wallet
mini skinny
Burts Bee's llip balm
Sephora lip gloss
VS lotion


----------



## kabaker

Here is what I have in my new Maggie.












There is:

Magenta Madison Wallet
Magenta Amanda Satin capacity wristlet
COACH Alberta sunnies
ESPN Visitor Pass
Workplace nametag on Ball State lanyard
Gum
Mohegan Sun card
Moist towlette
Betsey Johnson Bangle
Korres Pomegranate Lip Butter
My Keys
Barnes and Noble Nook
Crumpled receipt


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*kabaker, love your pink goodie's....*


----------



## kabaker

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *kabaker, love your pink goodie's....*



Thanks! They match the lining in my espresso Julianne.


----------



## faded264

These aren't the best pictures, since my camera died and I had to take these with my phone, but......

Here's my turquiose op art Kristin tote







And all the goodies inside her...






Violette cosmetic case 
Goldy universal case
CJI applique wallet
Ocelot mini skinny 
Glasses
Gum
2 sets of keys


----------



## dwm

* 3 Sets of Keys (House and 2 Vehicles)
* Pop C Large Wristlet with Assortment of Cosmetics and Perfumes
* Large Purse-to-Go filled with

Penelope Signature Checkbook Wallet
Peppermints
Gum
3 Pens/Highlighter
Hand Sanitizer
Valet Key
Umbrella
Flash Drive
Lotion
Post-It Mini Pad
Bible
 Large Gunmetal/Graphite Zoe holds a LOT!


----------



## cbarber1123




----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

I have the Poppy Pop C Collectible Large Spotlight, and the contents of my bag are:
1. Digital Camera
2. Make up case
3. Umbrella
4. Coin purse
5. Wallet
6. Perfume
7. Cellphone
8. Ipod
9. Pens and some highlighters
10. TTC Metropass


----------



## cbarber1123




----------



## House Whisperer

I am currently not using my coach bag.  Just picked up a cute Kathy Van Zeeland the other night.  In it I have: 

Coach wristlet
Coach change purse
Black leather wallet that hold LOTS of stuff.
Roots credit card holder
creative memories small pink photo album
my daughters epi pen
my daughters "Care Bear" wallet
gum
blackberry
lipstick and power makeup


----------



## RainMaker.

Currently in my bag I have:

- a book " the girl who kicked the hornet's nest
-headphones/ my ipod
- a make up bag with my checkbook and pens ( the zoe and brooke for that matte don't have a lot of pockets
- hand sanitizer
- my glasses and sunglasses cases
- tampons
- my demi clutch which I'm using as my wallet since the loss of my former wallet


----------



## Snailz

RainMaker. said:


> Currently in my bag I have:
> 
> - a book " the girl who kicked the hornet's nest
> -headphones/ my ipod
> - a make up bag with my checkbook and pens ( the zoe and brooke for that matte don't have a lot of pockets
> - hand sanitizer
> - my glasses and sunglasses cases
> - tampons
> - my demi clutch which I'm using as my wallet since the loss of my former wallet



Sorry to hear about the loss of your wallet... that had to suck bad... and... I think your the first person I seen who wrote tampons as an item in your purse... which I'm sure everyone here has but PROBABLY take them out before snapping their picture... ha ha... sorry... just something I noticed...


----------



## photogurl

Snailz said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss of your wallet... that had to suck bad... and... I think your the first person I seen who wrote tampons as an item in your purse... which I'm sure everyone here has but PROBABLY take them out before snapping their picture... ha ha... sorry... just something I noticed...



HAHA i keep mine in the little zippered part so you usually don't see them in my pictures, no need to display. i know a lot of TPFers keep them in there. lol


----------



## RainMaker.

Actually I keep them in the zippered pocket. That way if my purse should happen to fall, my tampons won't end up in front of the world. Bc that's usually where I drop my bag... I'm rather clumsy.


----------



## crazy4coach2010

I am carrying a hamptons satchel in black leather and inside is an op art planner small in black and white. zip around sig stripe wallet in khaki and green, large capacity turnlock wristlet in khaki .  Coach sunglass case ,channel change purse.  Will post pics later.


----------



## ghall

photogurl said:


> http://www.sunrainey.com/coach-2010-fall-poppy-series.html
> 
> ^ theres a big picture there


OMG!!! i want that glam tote! i'm a sucker for quilted leather! also LOVE the leather  jacket on that site!!! must have both!


----------



## crazy4coach2010

This is my satchel and what I carry inside


----------



## Coach12

I have that op art planner, it is wonderful!


----------



## wifeyb

i wanted that OP planner! lol but i ended up getting a Mead one in the school section at Target lol


----------



## travelnprincess

I just saw it online! The planner is so cute!


----------



## wifeyb

i love the black/white OP penelope anything!!!!!


----------



## emilybug




----------



## CashmereFiend

Emilybug, you've accessorized so cutely! LOVE the charms on your charm tote! 

Today I wore my black Gracie satchel. Again! LOVE its cunning little pockets... and I need more good Coach stuff to go in/on it. Will post pics momentarily...


----------



## emilybug

CashmereFiend said:


> Emilybug, you've accessorized so cutely! LOVE the charms on your charm tote!
> 
> Today I wore my black Gracie satchel. Again! LOVE its cunning little pockets... and I need more good Coach stuff to go in/on it. Will post pics momentarily...



Thanks!!
I don't usually buy matching sets (only sometimes), so I kind of like to mix and match, but still try to coordinate a little...


----------



## cbarber1123

emilybug said:


>


 I love your bag. What is the color??


----------



## emilybug

cbarber1123 said:


> I love your bag. What is the color??




Thanks, it's the guava patent charm tote!


----------



## Designer_Love




----------



## cbarber1123




----------



## mizz_tiff

My brand new baby. My Coach Zoe Convertible. This bag holds so much! 









Coach Heritage Stripe wallet
Dior makeup bag
Hello Kitty pouch
Checkbook
Planner
Notebook
Lotion
Burt's Bee's
Jefferson Airplane CD
Cell Phone 
Calculator


*Inside of bag*




​


----------



## speedyluv

Beautiful! LOVE the purple color lining! Now it makes me wanna Zoe


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

cbarber1123 said:


>



I like your bag.. Pretty. Congrats!


----------



## wifeyb

how cute is that hello kitty pouch?!


----------



## Snailz

And what about that calculator?  Nice...


----------



## wifeyb

i know!! lol there is a section in Target with all HK things, i like to gawk n drool....


----------



## burgandy05

wifeyb said:


> how cute is that hello kitty pouch?!



Ditto!


----------



## mizz_tiff

haha! Thanks guys! I thought you might like my HK pouch. My aunt actually got that for me. It is actually supposed to hold a little ice pack for ow-ies (boo boo's & stuff) but I use it for loose change or candy. I have had my HK calculator for awhile now. Maybe about 5+ years. Still works though!


----------



## wifeyb

^no way!!! its an owie buddy?! great idea mizz!!


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

LOL I also had a hello kitty pouch when I was a kid. So cute!


----------



## leighasue

I'm too lazy to take a photo right now but I want to play! So off the top of my head in my Coach Heritage Stripe Tote:

2 small Coach wristlets 
Coach card case
Travel pack of Kleenex
3 lip glosses
Mini hairbrush
Advil and allergy meds
keys
cell phone
sunglasses
2 Bath and Body Works Hand sanitizers
Shea Cashmere and Silk Hand Cream
C.O. Bigelow Rose Salve
hair tie
Reusable tote bag (folds up really small)
Small manicure set
Small sewing kit
Digital camera
Colgate Wisps
Listerine breath strips
Travel size deo
Blotting papers
Crabtree and Evelyn soap leaves
Feminine products
Mail

There is still a bunch of room left in the main compartment and the front and back pockets are almost empty. It amazes me how much I can fit in it because it doesn't look that big.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

leighasue said:


> I'm too lazy to take a photo right now but I want to play! So off the top of my head in my Coach Heritage Stripe Tote:
> 
> 2 small Coach wristlets
> Coach card case
> Travel pack of Kleenex
> 3 lip glosses
> Mini hairbrush
> Advil and allergy meds
> keys
> cell phone
> sunglasses
> 2 Bath and Body Works Hand sanitizers
> Shea Cashmere and Silk Hand Cream
> C.O. Bigelow Rose Salve
> hair tie
> Reusable tote bag (folds up really small)
> Small manicure set
> Small sewing kit
> Digital camera
> Colgate Wisps
> Listerine breath strips
> Travel size deo
> Blotting papers
> Crabtree and Evelyn soap leaves
> Feminine products
> Mail
> 
> There is still a bunch of room left in the main compartment and the front and back pockets are almost empty. It amazes me how much I can fit in it because it doesn't look that big.


 *Wow, that is Alot..But you gotta love Coach's Tote's..They hold everything*


----------



## dawnqueenb69




----------



## cbarber1123




----------



## alatrop




----------



## speedyluv

alatrop said:


>


 
Adorable WALLET!


----------



## alatrop

speedyluv said:


> Adorable WALLET!



Thank you! I love it. It even has a wrist strap (you can see it poking out a little on the right).  I jam my phone in there and just use it as a wristlet sometimes.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

alatrop said:


>


 *alatrop, that bag is Beautiful, I love the color*


----------



## Snailz

Cbarber... hmmm..... there's no good way to say this without me looking a little gay... ha ha... but I like the color of your bag... inside and out...


----------



## cbarber1123

Snailz said:


> Cbarber... hmmm..... there's no good way to say this without me looking a little gay... ha ha... but I like the color of your bag... inside and out...


 LOL...thanks I love it too.


----------



## wifeyb

cbarber- i totally agree, the color of your bag is amazing!!!!! does it fit on the shoulder nice?

alatrop-love love the deep berry color of your bag too! and i almost got that VB wallet! so cute


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

Hey I like your wallet!


----------



## alatrop

wifeyb said:


> alatrop-love love the deep berry color of your bag too! and i almost got that VB wallet! so cute




I call it my puddle of grape juice   It's almost multi-dimensional, really is a great color. Too bad they don't use it for more things!  The wallet is fabulous!  I got the last one they had in the store I went to.


----------



## cbarber1123

wifeyb said:


> cbarber- i totally agree, the color of your bag is amazing!!!!! does it fit on the shoulder nice?
> 
> alatrop-love love the deep berry color of your bag too! and i almost got that VB wallet! so cute


 
I have to use the longer shoulder strap the handles go on my shoulder but it is a little snug but it is very comfortable with the longer strap.


----------



## leighasue

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *Wow, that is Alot..But you gotta love Coach's Tote's..They hold everything*


 
I was never a tote girl until I started using this one. Love it! It holds everything I need and more but doesn't look like I'm carrying a suitcase.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Also have my made for me coach wristlet, and my dustbag and care card in the back zip pocket~
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

Oh you actually have a new bag, dawn. Congrats!!!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

CoachPoppyWhore said:


> Oh you actually have a new bag, dawn. Congrats!!!


 *not new, but new to me, and thanks.*


----------



## chantal1922

I found this little one on my closet floor. I have been carrying it all weekend.


----------



## ralewi

chantal1922 said:


> I found this little one on my closet floor. I have been carrying it all weekend.


So cute.


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks


----------



## cbarber1123

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *Also have my made for me coach wristlet, and my dustbag and care card in the back zip pocket~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Dawn, I am loving your new bag and the lining is gorgeous. congrats girl. I know you love the glam totes


----------



## dawnqueenb69

cbarber1123 said:


> Dawn, I am loving your new bag and the lining is gorgeous. congrats girl. I know you love the glam totes


 *Thanks cbarber1123, I love the color of the lining, it is different.Yeah,and I'm guilty, I do love the size of the totes*


----------



## Coach12

yeah, they carry a lot of stuff. 

I am a big bag girl, I like to carry all of my stuff with me


----------



## Chineka

photogurl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pnb-W1yA2CE
> 
> ^video. i tried to just put the youtube box on here but it didnt work


 

It was a great idea to post a youtube video. I looked at it and left a comment. Maybe there could be a youtube thread started in the Coach section. That would be cool!!!


----------



## pitterpatter

Love!!!



cbarber1123 said:


>


----------



## pitterpatter

super cute wallet!!!



alatrop said:


>


----------



## pitterpatter




----------



## Chineka

Today I'm Carrying Poppy Blocked Op Art Glam Tote -Fuschia






Contents Include:





From Left To Right:
Ipod and Earphones
Mini Calculator
Coach pill box
Coach black wristlet (carmex,mini comb, lipgloss, and lip brush,change included)
Index Card Holder ( studying for Praxis II)
Coach Heritage Stripe Tattersall Passport Case (Currently used as card holder and mini notebook cover)
Cell Phone
Ice Breakers
Coach Paulina Eyeglasses
Compact Mirror
Coach Samantha Sunglasses
*not pictured-Coach signature mini skinny (car and house key on key ring)


----------



## dawnqueenb69




----------



## cbarber1123




----------



## clb1968

cbarber1123 said:


>


 Love the raisin


----------



## blah956

cbarber1123 said:


>



LIAR! lol
you need to take the tags off and use the bag before you can claim that stuff is regularly in there! 
cute bag! i want that one :\


----------



## Chineka

cbarber1123 said:


>


 
I love the rich purple color!!!


----------



## cbarber1123

blah956 said:


> LIAR! lol
> you need to take the tags off and use the bag before you can claim that stuff is regularly in there!
> cute bag! i want that one :\


 LOL...I had the stuff in there but wanted to look the bag over before taking the tags off. I finally removed the tags....LOL


----------



## cbarber1123




----------



## blah956

which size is that one? if it is the large, is it too big for your height?


----------



## cbarber1123

blah956 said:


> which size is that one? if it is the large, is it too big for your height?


 No this is the small size. I am only 5"1 and it is perfect for me.


----------



## wifeyb

cbarb-i just saw this one at the outlet today, and now im sad i didnt get it! lol it looks amazing in the pics!


----------



## madyaguess

i'm a small purse kinda gal..so here's what i carry on everyday basis in my wristlet


- matching mini skinny: used as a wallet
- another mini skinny attached to car key: inside has gas money, misc cards
- makeups: two way foundation, lip balm, lip stick, lip gloss, eyeliner
- iphone


----------



## Coachnut

That is a good amount of things in your wristlet!! I love it.


----------



## madyaguess

Thx! I think that's all i need..(for now anyway LOL )



> That is a good amount of things in your wristlet!! I love it.


----------



## jayohwhy

it's been awhile since i've done this, but its so fun!

large leather maggie mia in black






inside there is





ipad
juicy wallet that sometimes doubles as a clutch
juicy sunglasses (i just liked the case)
brown op art wristlet that has mini perfume, face powder, mints and various hair accouterments
black op art coin purse
extreme warheads! (remember those?)


----------



## Snailz

I also think this is fun... I gotta do my daughters again... it's been awhile... maybe sometime this week... by the way... I LOVE those sour warheads...


----------



## jayohwhy

me too! i recently found them at a vintage candy and soda store that just opened in my town!


----------



## dawnqueenb69




----------



## wifeyb

jayohwhy- love that you said you just liked the case of the juicy sunnies! haha 
let me see the inside of that juicy wallet!! its gorgeous!!!

and dawn-can you lay out the things that are inside your bag? i can see the edge of the coupon holder!


----------



## wifeyb

madyaguess- i love how much you can carry in your wristlet!!! im envious of it! so cute!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

wifeyb said:


> jayohwhy- love that you said you just liked the case of the juicy sunnies! haha
> let me see the inside of that juicy wallet!! its gorgeous!!!
> 
> and dawn-can you lay out the things that are inside your bag? i can see the edge of the coupon holder!


 *Yes, I can brb!*


----------



## dawnqueenb69




----------



## dawnqueenb69

*sorry the pic. is so bright~my camera doesn't always do what I want it toSo yeah, I love the Coach large receipt pouches!*


----------



## wifeyb

its cute! lol i wonder when i next go there i can ask for one! lol
your bag is so cute, what the name of it? what do you keep in your "made for me by coach" wristlet, thats soo cute


----------



## dawnqueenb69

wifeyb said:


> its cute! lol i wonder when i next go there i can ask for one! lol
> your bag is so cute, what the name of it? what do you keep in your "made for me by coach" wristlet, thats soo cute


 *Thank's! The bag is the new op art dot sophia it is the small, but as you can see its not too small.I have odds and ends in my made for me wristlet, like my clean&clear blotting sheets, urban decay primer,my single packets of my powder tums, tide stick and my pens and highlighters.I got my mfmw at FP when they were 68.00, now they have them at the outlet's for around 30.00!Oh and the coach envelope thing for my coupons is Great, it holds my bills too.I keep 1 just for coupons and 1 for bills!*


----------



## jayohwhy

wifeyb said:


> jayohwhy- love that you said you just liked the case of the juicy sunnies! haha
> let me see the inside of that juicy wallet!! its gorgeous!!!
> 
> and dawn-can you lay out the things that are inside your bag? i can see the edge of the coupon holder!



it's the juice lock-it in gold leather. i got it when they had an extra 50% of clearance-- it ended up being $40!











the front pocket fits my samsung vibrant perfectly






and the inside has card holder slots and a zippered pocket!


----------



## Designer_Love

Signature Stripe shoulder bag

this has become my workhorse bag, i've had it over a year now i use this bag about 90% of the time, i don't even slightly go easy on this bag, it's took a heck of a lickin and kept right on tickin, which is why it's my everyday bag. 

- Vera Bradley Wallet
- Vera Bradley Java Blue Wristlet (my makeup bag)
- Sephora Round-a-Pout Beach Ball
- tissues
- hairbrush
- Coach wristlet i use as a change purse
- Covergirl powder
- Clean And Clear oil absorbing sheets
- purell
- pen
- scarf i tie around my bag when i don't take it to work
- wintergreen mints
- Moto Razr v3
- Donna Karen Cashmere Mist perfume sample


----------



## wifeyb

designer love- you have ALOT of change in that wristlet! and i love that you have a big size of purell in your purse 

jayohwhy-love love that wallet! you dont have too much in it, but its amazing! and for $40 a steal!!! thats the the extra pics!


----------



## Chineka

jayohwhy said:


> it's the juice lock-it in gold leather. i got it when they had an extra 50% of clearance-- it ended up being $40!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the front pocket fits my samsung vibrant perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside has card holder slots and a zippered pocket!


 
This wallet is so cute and you got a great deal on it.


----------



## Chineka

dawnqueenb69 said:


>


 
 the made for me by coach wristlet.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Chineka said:


> the made for me by coach wristlet.


 _Thank's chineka_


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I have a ton of stuff in my new Maggie. I was able to fit:
Storypatch Zippy Wallet
Grapefruit Coin
Ocelot Coin
Large Amethyst Wristlet
Both of my Amanda cozzie cases
A Uni case
Eyeglasses

Pic:










I LOVE this bag!!!


----------



## codegirl

PCL - your new Maggie is da bomb!!!  LOVE it!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I know...she is so sexy! I love her to death! And the color...wow...
A Cranberry Mia Maggie would never be able to top it. I am so glad I got this instead of the Cran.

ETA: She is the very first bag I have used my precious Koi on, so you know she is special!! LOL!


----------



## BrookeJ




----------



## ralewi

PickyCoachLover said:


> I have a ton of stuff in my new Maggie. I was able to fit:
> Storypatch Zippy Wallet
> Grapefruit Coin
> Ocelot Coin
> Large Amethyst Wristlet
> Both of my Amanda cozzie cases
> A Uni case
> Eyeglasses
> 
> Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this bag!!!


can you take a pic of the grapefruit coin purse.
thanks


----------



## ralewi

BrookeJ said:


>


 nice bag.  what's in the hippo?(really cute by the way).  Also what do you keep in that zippy bag?


----------



## Jardin de Lis

Argh... I am deleting my post because pictures don't show up. I'll try again later.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Coin purses:


----------



## ralewi

PickyCoachLover said:


> Coin purses:


Love them.  You have an awesome collection.


----------



## BrookeJ

i keep extra change in the hippo bc i hate when my wallet gets fat with to much change and i have loyalty cards in the zip pouch


----------



## sandyclaws

i love my new chainlink maggie  i was surfing the web and just decided to show you guys what i have in her right now....














so far i have....
-hello kitty zippy bag for important receipts
-coach poppy wristlet
-my lime green hobo wallet ( the green)
-bebe glasses
-small first aid kit with hello kitty stickers
-mints
-pen with highlighter
-usb drive with Super Mario squid 
-SD card reader
-small cosmetic bag (mainly for tampons,nail filer,small bottle of lotion)
-chapstick
-pink skull candy headphones with no rubber ends(lol i have small ears so they wont fit with the small rubber ends)
-keys
-blackberry storm
-and finally....my boyfriends wallet (mainly when we go out...he'd rather me carry it when we go out)


----------



## Snailz

Very nice bag... I like the way the silver goes very well with the purple... and yes sometimes a wallet is to much to carry in a guys pocket... I hate it when there's to many bills and it gets so fat... or when you got on those tight pants cause you messed around and didn't do the laundry... it don't feel good sitting down with it in your pocket...but your a good woman for carrying your mans wallet... and also keeps him from spending to much when you go out... ha ha... YOU keep track of all the transactions... :-P


----------



## sandyclaws

^^^ lol i wish i was the one keeping track of the money. but we have our own accounts which is nice b/c i dont have to justify what i spend on a bag. Most of the time i carry his wallet, phone, and keys when we go out. i always make sure he has those 3 things that way i dont have to buy dinner, or drive :laughs:


----------



## Snailz

Ha ha ha... yeah I know you girls have all your little tricks... but as for me... I ALWAYS drive... pay for meals... and make it a good night...


----------



## sandyclaws

thats good to hear Snailz every man should be like you.


----------



## Snailz

sandyclaws said:


> thats good to hear Snailz every man should be like you.



If they were I wouldn't be so special... ha ha ha


----------



## jayohwhy

sandyclaws said:


> -pink skull candy headphones with no rubber ends(lol i have small ears so they wont fit with the small rubber ends)



i use mine without the rubber ends too!


----------



## Snailz

Ha ha ha... small ears are cute though... just do whatever you gotta do to make thing work...


----------



## hunnyplaya

Is the Pink optic signature item in the middle zippered compartment a universal case? Can you please share the style number? 




PickyCoachLover said:


> I have a ton of stuff in my new Maggie. I was able to fit:
> Storypatch Zippy Wallet
> Grapefruit Coin
> Ocelot Coin
> Large Amethyst Wristlet
> Both of my Amanda cozzie cases
> A Uni case
> Eyeglasses
> 
> Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this bag!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

BrookeJ-pretty bag!
PickyCoachLover-cute coin purses!


----------



## Chineka

PickyCoachLover said:


> I have a ton of stuff in my new Maggie. I was able to fit:
> Storypatch Zippy Wallet
> Grapefruit Coin
> Ocelot Coin
> Large Amethyst Wristlet
> Both of my Amanda cozzie cases
> A Uni case
> Eyeglasses
> 
> Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this bag!!!


 
This maggie is tdf. She's so pretty and I love the middle zipper compartments on the Maggies.


----------



## Chineka

BrookeJ said:


>


 
Love how the scarf adds a pop of color to your bag and the hippo is too cute.


----------



## StupidLamb

codegirl said:


> PCL - your new Maggie is da bomb!!!  LOVE it!



TDF!!!! Love it! So gorgeous! Love all your matching stuff inside.


----------



## StupidLamb

Right now I am using my Julia so there is not much inside but here it is. I could actually hold a lot more. I am so pleased with this bag. I never thought I could lover a smaller bag so much.

Silver universal case has all my cards and cash in it. I also put my Evo in there and it fits great. I took this pic with it.

Estee Lauder compact and lipstick, altoids, advil, sunglasses, keys, Cupcakes lip gloss red velvet flavor. Usually there are headphones in my bag for my phone don't know where they are hhmm......

I need a small make up case though because I hate putting make up in my bags with no case. 

Also in this bag I use my purple and grey chain link wristlet at I got it at Nordstrom's but it's downstairs at the moment I am too lazy to go get it. lol I like to use that for keys and change because I hate my keys banging against everything else in my purse. I hate change too and try to get rid of it as quick as I can. I use the wristlet for a wallet when I use this bag and the universal case is great for just my phone but it's roomy so there is the option of putting my cards and cash in there too.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

hunnyplaya said:


> Is the Pink optic signature item in the middle zippered compartment a universal case? Can you please share the style number?


 
I got it from the outlet...they have a ton of optic accessories there now for some reason. I had the dang receipt somewhere, but I can't find it right now. Go get one! LOL! I think they had black, also!


----------



## cbarber1123

StupidLamb said:


> Right now I am using my Julia so there is not much inside but here it is. I could actually hold a lot more. I am so pleased with this bag. I never thought I could lover a smaller bag so much.
> 
> Silver universal case has all my cards and cash in it. I also put my Evo in there and it fits great. I took this pic with it.
> 
> Estee Lauder compact and lipstick, altoids, advil, sunglasses, keys, Cupcakes lip gloss red velvet flavor. Usually there are headphones in my bag for my phone don't know where they are hhmm......
> 
> I need a small make up case though because I hate putting make up in my bags with no case.
> 
> Also in this bag I use my purple and grey chain link wristlet at I got it at Nordstrom's but it's downstairs at the moment I am too lazy to go get it. lol I like to use that for keys and change because I hate my keys banging against everything else in my purse. I hate change too and try to get rid of it as quick as I can. I use the wristlet for a wallet when I use this bag and the universal case is great for just my phone but it's roomy so there is the option of putting my cards and cash in there too.


 I just love this berry Julia. It is just so cute.


----------



## speedyluv

StupidLamb said:


> Right now I am using my Julia so there is not much inside but here it is. I could actually hold a lot more. I am so pleased with this bag. I never thought I could lover a smaller bag so much.
> 
> Silver universal case has all my cards and cash in it. I also put my Evo in there and it fits great. I took this pic with it.
> 
> Estee Lauder compact and lipstick, altoids, advil, sunglasses, keys, Cupcakes lip gloss red velvet flavor. Usually there are headphones in my bag for my phone don't know where they are hhmm......
> 
> I need a small make up case though because I hate putting make up in my bags with no case.
> 
> Also in this bag I use my purple and grey chain link wristlet at I got it at Nordstrom's but it's downstairs at the moment I am too lazy to go get it. lol I like to use that for keys and change because I hate my keys banging against everything else in my purse. I hate change too and try to get rid of it as quick as I can. I use the wristlet for a wallet when I use this bag and the universal case is great for just my phone but it's roomy so there is the option of putting my cards and cash in there too.


 
So pretty! Where did you find that adorable Advil pill case?


----------



## ralewi

http://s882.photobucket.com/albums/ac26/ralewi/In my coach bag/?action=view&current=COACH006.jpg
makeup bag
2 wristlets one for coupons the other is my wallet
poppy wristlet for mp3 player
leather(non coach) jotter
R purple inital charm
lilac jewel coin purse
turnlock agenda 4x6


----------



## Doglover1610

May I interrupt this program to say how much I adore your avatar *ralewi*?  that's the dog I want to get!


----------



## Chineka

ralewi said:


> http://s882.photobucket.com/albums/ac26/ralewi/In my coach bag/?action=view&current=COACH006.jpg
> makeup bag
> 2 wristlets one for coupons the other is my wallet
> poppy wristlet for mp3 player
> leather(non coach) jotter
> R purple inital charm
> lilac jewel coin purse
> turnlock agenda 4x6


 
cute coin purse.


----------



## ralewi

Doglover1610 said:


> May I interrupt this program to say how much I adore your avatar *ralewi*?  that's the dog I want to get!


 
Thanks, I love him so much.


----------



## ralewi

Chineka said:


> cute coin purse.


 
Thanks


----------



## ghall

Here's my kristin guts


----------



## StupidLamb

jayohwhy said:


> i use mine without the rubber ends too!



I have those exact headphones! I thought I had small ears! lol I used the smallest ones they come with. They're great headphones for the price actually. I have gone through a few pairs in the last couple of years. Love to match the colors to my bags. lol


----------



## StupidLamb

speedyluv said:


> So pretty! Where did you find that adorable Advil pill case?




Thanks everyone! 

I actually got that at costco one weekend. You know how they do those demos of stuff and you can try the food? Well, since I guess they can't just give out advil they were giving out those little pills cases. I wish I would have had my hubby grab one too because they are great! I always use it!


----------



## StupidLamb

ghall said:


> Here's my kristin guts




I have always loved that bag! I love all your colorful things inside they match it really cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ghall-love it's contents!


----------



## wifeyb

ghall- im always SO jealous of your insides! so colorful! and i love both the leopard pouches!


----------



## sandyclaws

ghall that bag is fabulous   that blue is TDF!!


----------



## sannyd

PickyCoachLover said:


> I have a ton of stuff in my new Maggie. I was able to fit:
> Storypatch Zippy Wallet
> Grapefruit Coin
> Ocelot Coin
> Large Amethyst Wristlet
> Both of my Amanda cozzie cases
> A Uni case
> Eyeglasses
> 
> Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this bag!!!



ive never see the maggie being used and thought it wasnt feasible to carry now i see it...i love it.


----------



## photogurl

ghall- you are soooooooooo organized! lol love it!


----------



## dwm

Black Large Gathered Sophia - Umbrella, Pocket Bible, and Large Purse-to-Go stuffed with Pop C Large Wristlet, Penelope Sig Checkbook Wallet, and miscellaneous items


----------



## cbarber1123




----------



## trucoachaddict

PickyCoachLover said:


> I have a ton of stuff in my new Maggie. I was able to fit:
> Storypatch Zippy Wallet
> Grapefruit Coin
> Ocelot Coin
> Large Amethyst Wristlet
> Both of my Amanda cozzie cases
> A Uni case
> Eyeglasses
> 
> Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this bag!!!


 
OMG PCL. Your Maggie is sooo beautiful!!!!!


----------



## joyoflife

In my new(!) Madison gathered Sophia (regular size):











I don't carry around much:
sunglasses
wallet
keys
iPhone
cosmetic case (and the one pictured is actually larger than I typically need)


----------



## Snailz

That's a nice bag... I just seen it on the web site... ha ha...


----------



## Sweetpea83

joyoflife-great bag..love how neat you keep the inside.


----------



## joyoflife

Sweetpea83 said:


> joyoflife-great bag..love how neat you keep the inside.



Thank you! I just got her in the mail yesterday and I'm very enamored with her. And yes, I'm a very tidy person who prefers to carry as little as possible. I'm home a lot, though, and I travel by car, so I don't really need to lug around too many essentials. It's funny because I have some larger bags that I love but I just can't fill them up so I've started to feel silly carrying them.

And thanks, *Snailz*. Nice signature quote, by the way!


----------



## Snailz

Thank you I got it from a fortune cookie... no I'm j/k... but it is something I want to get tattooed...


----------



## joyoflife

^Well, it's a good one. I can think of a few people I could pass that along to.


----------



## Luv Purses

In my Mia Leather Harper Satchel during work and school nights, I have the following in my bag:

iPhone
iPad
Notebook
3 sets of keys (Office/Apartment/Car keys)
Pens
Make-up
Set of Screw Drivers
Wallet
Sunglasses

In my small Kirstin Satchel during work I have these in my bag:

iPhone
Wallet
Make-up
Keys
Set of Screw Drivers
Pens
Sunglasses


----------



## Snailz

I gottsa give you kuidos (excuse the spelling) on the screwdriver set...


----------



## Luv Purses

Snailz said:


> I gottsa give you kuidos (excuse the spelling) on the screwdriver set...



Ha ha! Thanks.  I change cellphone faceplates and fix things a lot when I'm on the road. It comes pretty handy.


----------



## crystal-d

*Madsion LG. Dotted Op Art Sophia!!!!*


----------



## alatrop

^^ We have the exact same sanitizer/holder combination on our keys! That Bat Bite stuff smells so good.


----------



## dallasnadia

i have the* biggest CRUSH* on your bag.. the purple is soo chic and i love it.. i might just have to add that my GET IT LIST!!!! 





crystal-d said:


> *Madsion LG. Dotted Op Art Sophia!!!!*


----------



## ghall

very nice crystal and cbarber!


----------



## dallasnadia

I just stared at your collection and you have some awwwwwwwwwwsome bags, wallets, keychains, and so on and so on!!!! 


PickyCoachLover said:


> Coin purses:


----------



## dallasnadia

I also have this bag with a Vera Bradley makeup bag and small coin purse for my ipod.. Only thing i'm missing is a scarf to around it.. thanks for the awesome idea!!!!!!! Gorgeous bag by the way!!!  





Designer_Love said:


> Signature Stripe shoulder bag
> 
> this has become my workhorse bag, i've had it over a year now i use this bag about 90% of the time, i don't even slightly go easy on this bag, it's took a heck of a lickin and kept right on tickin, which is why it's my everyday bag.
> 
> - Vera Bradley Wallet
> - Vera Bradley Java Blue Wristlet (my makeup bag)
> - Sephora Round-a-Pout Beach Ball
> - tissues
> - hairbrush
> - Coach wristlet i use as a change purse
> - Covergirl powder
> - Clean And Clear oil absorbing sheets
> - purell
> - pen
> - scarf i tie around my bag when i don't take it to work
> - wintergreen mints
> - Moto Razr v3
> - Donna Karen Cashmere Mist perfume sample


----------



## ghall

Same insides. But man i LOVE this bag. Has room for ALOT more!


----------



## Doglover1610

^^^ I always love seeing your insides!


----------



## emilybug

*ghall*--your walnut Hamptons is gorgeous!!  I have it in ivory but haven't used it yet! I'm still saving it for cooler weather, but I see you're loving yours! It's beautiful!


----------



## Love4MK

My bag's guts aren't very exciting.  The polka dot pencil case thinger holds pens, bandaids, q-tips and an assortment of things that normally end up at the bottom of one's purse.


----------



## Snailz

^^^ I like the color of that wallet you have...


----------



## cbarber1123

ghall said:


> Same insides. But man i LOVE this bag. Has room for ALOT more!


 This bag is gorgeous and I love the beautiful color.


----------



## Love4MK

Snailz said:


> ^^^ I like the color of that wallet you have...



Thanks!


----------



## donnaoh

jayohwhy said:


> it's been awhile since i've done this, but its so fun!
> 
> large leather maggie mia in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside there is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipad
> juicy wallet that sometimes doubles as a clutch
> juicy sunglasses (i just liked the case)
> brown op art wristlet that has mini perfume, face powder, mints and various hair accouterments
> black op art coin purse
> extreme warheads! (remember those?)


Your Maggie Mia is co cute, what a nice drape and the leather looks so soft! Will have to pick it up and try it out for size the next time I am in the store...

thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## Jeannam2008

Hey Coachies! It's been a long time since I've been in this part of the forum, but I recently bought a new Coach bag (nothing too special)




I'm in love with interior of this bag 









Inside:
Signature Coach clutch (which holds my make up)
Dooney & Bourke Wallet
Tommy Hilfiger coin purse (which holds hair clips, hair ties, bobby pins etc.)
iPod Touch and ear buds
Sunglass (from Target)
Word Search book, note pad
Breast Cancer nail file and case
Bath & Body Works spritzer
Purse Hook, Citi Bank Purse hook and ink pen
Gum, and oil blot sheets for face


----------



## speedyluv

Jeannam2008 said:


> Hey Coachies! It's been a long time since I've been in this part of the forum, but I recently bought a new Coach bag (nothing too special)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with interior of this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> Signature Coach clutch (which holds my make up)
> Dooney & Bourke Wallet
> Tommy Hilfiger coin purse (which holds hair clips, hair ties, bobby pins etc.)
> iPod Touch and ear buds
> Sunglass (from Target)
> Word Search book, note pad
> Breast Cancer nail file and case
> Bath & Body Works spritzer
> Purse Hook, Citi Bank Purse hook and ink pen
> Gum, and oil blot sheets for face


 

Cute purse and great idea to carry a purse holder


----------



## GingerSnap527

I love that Citi bank gave out a purse hook...that's smart thinking. 

Love the nail file!




Jeannam2008 said:


> Hey Coachies! It's been a long time since I've been in this part of the forum, but I recently bought a new Coach bag (nothing too special)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with interior of this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> Signature Coach clutch (which holds my make up)
> Dooney & Bourke Wallet
> Tommy Hilfiger coin purse (which holds hair clips, hair ties, bobby pins etc.)
> iPod Touch and ear buds
> Sunglass (from Target)
> Word Search book, note pad
> Breast Cancer nail file and case
> Bath & Body Works spritzer
> Purse Hook, Citi Bank Purse hook and ink pen
> Gum, and oil blot sheets for face


----------



## Jeannam2008

I actually work with Citi, and when I filled out for a bank card I got a tote,that hook, a lunch bag, and a water bottle lol.


----------



## ghall

Contents of bone croc maggie. I thpight i needed the large but this one holds everything.


----------



## rendodan110

ghall said:


> Contents of bone croc maggie. I thpight i needed the large but this one holds everything.


 
what is in your rebecca minkoff pouchs?


----------



## ghall

Jena se qois has my make up
Un deux trois has my camera and usb
Je taime has hair ties, tied togo, coach spray, wet ones, band aids and advil. 
Cant buy me love holds my loose change


----------



## nawth21




----------



## tabithasunshine

nawth21 I love the purple, which bag is this? Very pretty color, I love me some purple!


----------



## alatrop




----------



## cbarber1123

alatrop said:


>


 Wow that bag really holds alot. I love the vera bradley wallet and your bag is awesome. The color is TDF.


----------



## alatrop

cbarber1123 said:


> Wow that bag really holds alot. I love the vera bradley wallet and your bag is awesome. The color is TDF.



Thank you! It's the best bag I have ever owned. It fits a ton  And the VB wallet is seriously amazing...for just $30!


----------



## 4vryng

alatrop said:


>


 
alatrop, LOVE the color of your Tribeca!


----------



## nawth21

tabithasunshine said:


> nawth21 I love the purple, which bag is this? Very pretty color, I love me some purple!



It's the Madison Shoulder bag


----------



## 4vryng

I was amazed at all I could comfortably carry in my large Parker Hippie, so I thought I'd post this.  I had to take my dad to ER last night for a big cut on his head (no worries, he'll be OK), and I grabbed a few things to keep me comfy during the long wait at ER.


----------



## Snailz

Alatrop... dang you look so organized... nice job...


----------



## alatrop

Snailz said:


> Alatrop... dang you look so organized... nice job...



Thank you 

I actually manage to keep my bag pretty organized and clean 99% of the time, but I do have my moments!


----------



## Chineka

alatrop said:


>


 
Your purse holds a lot and I love the hello kitty planner. That is so cute.


----------



## Katiebear416

4vryng said:


> I was amazed at all I could comfortably carry in my large Parker Hippie, so I thought I'd post this.  I had to take my dad to ER last night for a big cut on his head (no worries, he'll be OK), and I grabbed a few things to keep me comfy during the long wait at ER.


Your purse holds a lot! The last song is a great book. I'm a HUGE fan of Nicholas Sparks!


----------



## 4vryng

Katiebear416 said:


> Your purse holds a lot! The last song is a great book. I'm a HUGE fan of Nicholas Sparks!


 
Yes, it does hold a ton!  My friend is a huge Nicholas Sparks fan too, and she loaned me this book.  So far, I really like it, so I think I'll be reading more of his books.


----------



## tabithasunshine

nawth21 thank-you, I want to get one of those very pretty!


----------



## tabithasunshine

alatrop I love your bag also. Very pretty!


----------



## pp1jb

My beloved Leah


----------



## sandyclaws

gosh...you ladies are all organized! :shame: heres my current bag that i LOVE  its my op art madison Sabrina....i'm a full time student so i'll throw a box of pencils in my bag to sketch during classes. Sorry if my pics are HUGE.
















shes little but can hold what i need


----------



## wifeyb

Sandy- holy meatballs that alot!!! A few things:
1. Is that a hobo international Lauren clutch wallet? Do you love it?!
2. Are those really foldable sunglasses I see?!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sandyclaws

wifeyb said:


> Sandy- holy meatballs that alot!!! A few things:
> 1. Is that a hobo international Lauren clutch wallet? Do you love it?!
> 2. Are those really foldable sunglasses I see?!
> Thanks for sharing!!


 
1. yes it is a hobo lauren wallet...i love it! i've been between wallets and finally spent the money on this one. its a neon green and the inside is a pretty black and white print. it holds a lot and i love that i can just take it to the store instead of hauling my bag

2. yes foldable sunglasses  i bought some D&G a couple years ago loved them but lost them and i have a habit of breaking all my sunglasses and i found these at walmart for $5 and they're great! small enough to hide in my bag and they bend!!


----------



## clb1968

sandyclaws said:


> 1. yes it is a hobo lauren wallet...i love it! i've been between wallets and finally spent the money on this one. its a neon green and the inside is a pretty black and white print. it holds a lot and i love that i can just take it to the store instead of hauling my bag
> 
> 2. yes foldable sunglasses  i bought some D&G a couple years ago loved them but lost them and i have a habit of breaking all my sunglasses and i found these at walmart for $5 and they're great! small enough to hide in my bag and they bend!!


 
I love the brown on brown op art, cant believe I have not gotten a bag with it.

folding sunglasses, too cool , I need some of those.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

sandyclaws said:


> gosh...you ladies are all organized! :shame: heres my current bag that i LOVE  its my op art madison Sabrina....i'm a full time student so i'll throw a box of pencils in my bag to sketch during classes. Sorry if my pics are HUGE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes little but can hold what i need


 Never under estimate the size of a sabrina,lol..I love the color contrast on your sabrina, very pretty I will be looking for some of those sunglasses..I love how they fold up.Do they come in different colors??


----------



## sandyclaws

^^^^^Dawnqueenb69 i saw them in different colors earlier this month,maybe last month? but i think they were on clearance? the white ones were the only ones i saw at the time and it was sunny outside and my sunglasses broke the night before lol they're a great thing to have in the car and be able to slam in a bag or clutch.


----------



## wifeyb

So you use the lauren as a wallet right? Do you find it's too big when you pull it out to pay for something? I'd love to see a pic of it from looking down in it when it's open! I've been wanting one of these but worried it would be so big

Also I think we need a pic of these foldable glasses on you!


----------



## louislover260

That's a busy Sabrina!  Those tic-tacs look tasty!


----------



## leenlovecoach

tabithasunshine said:


> nawth21 thank-you, I want to get one of those very pretty!



OMG!!! we have the same bag!!


----------



## leenlovecoach

pp1jb said:


> My beloved Leah



why i can't see any pics ?


----------



## Snailz

Sandy claws... I like the mushroom and octopus you got... you like playing games or do they just cuute to you?


----------



## sandyclaws

Snailz said:


> Sandy claws... I like the mushroom and octopus you got... you like playing games or do they just cuute to you?



after being with my bf for years his hobbies have rubbed off on me (he also helps manages a gamestore) so i have many game systems and im lovin my 360(with REACH in it )right now but i'll always be loyal to nintendo


----------



## sandyclaws

wifeyb said:


> So you use the lauren as a wallet right? Do you find it's too big when you pull it out to pay for something? I'd love to see a pic of it from looking down in it when it's open! I've been wanting one of these but worried it would be so big
> 
> Also I think we need a pic of these foldable glasses on you!



Where should i post them? and for the wallet i dont think its big at all. when paying i always have my wallet out before hand and its easy to take out my card, show my id, or even hand cash b/c i'll have my spending money in the middle. The inside has only 3 slots for cards and an ID slot which is ok b/c i only have 2 main cards i use but in one of the pockets it has slots for 6 more cards plus 2 more big slots....and on the other pocket its open with a zipper pocket. i'll take pics of it compared to some objects but dont really know where to post it...again....


----------



## tabithasunshine

*leenlovecoach* what bag do you have, and welcome to the thread!


----------



## tabithasunshine

*sandyclaws, * I need some of those sunglasses too, too cute, the rest of your stuff and bag is great also!


----------



## ktdydit

Sandyclaws- I have the same mushroom tin! (well, I have the red and the green ones.) I didn't care much for the candy, but the mushroom itself was too cute to pass up! 

Oh, and we have the same HK mirror...


----------



## Snailz

Ktdydit^^ ha ha... I love the mushrooms to... we had a whole conversation about it... well me and sandyclaws did


----------



## sandyclaws

ktdydit said:


> Sandyclaws- I have the same mushroom tin! (well, I have the red and the green ones.) I didn't care much for the candy, but the mushroom itself was too cute to pass up!
> 
> Oh, and we have the same HK mirror...



Thanks! my bf brought it home one day and gave it to me so i kept the tin and didnt know what to use it for....then i saw someone on the LV forum and they had this can with their tylenol in it, so thats when i started to use mine as well! OH and i love Targets $1 section they always have cute HK stuff


----------



## bevie125

Here is my Mia in Gunmetal, with everything I carry daily


----------



## Snailz

^^^ that's all very neat stuff... I like it To Infinity and Beyond!


----------



## minaj

So pretty! Love your gunmetal Mia Maggie!


----------



## bevie125

Snailz said:


> ^^^ that's all very neat stuff... I like it To Infinity and Beyond!



Isn't it amazing what we keep in out bags for our kids. That is my sons ds case. (But I do play it sometimes)


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Here's what is in my Madison Cinnamon Carryall:





Cinnamon Large Wristlet
Purple Dotted Large Wristlet
Poppy Pink Patent Coin Pouch
Teal & Purple Amanda Cozzies
Eyeglass case
Checkbook wallet (In zipped compartment) in Cinnamon


----------



## YokelMel

PickyCoachLover said:


> Here's what is in my Madison Cinnamon Carryall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinnamon Large Wristlet
> Purple Dotted Large Wristlet
> Poppy Pink Patent Coin Pouch
> Teal & Purple Amanda Cozzies
> Eyeglass case
> Checkbook wallet (In zipped compartment) in Cinnamon


 
Beautifully organized


----------



## Chineka

PickyCoachLover said:


> Here's what is in my Madison Cinnamon Carryall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinnamon Large Wristlet
> Purple Dotted Large Wristlet
> Poppy Pink Patent Coin Pouch
> Teal & Purple Amanda Cozzies
> Eyeglass case
> Checkbook wallet (In zipped compartment) in Cinnamon


 
That Cinnamon color is very rich and beautiful!!! Love how you organized your Madison.


----------



## Chineka

sandyclaws said:


> gosh...you ladies are all organized! :shame: heres my current bag that i LOVE  its my op art madison Sabrina....i'm a full time student so i'll throw a box of pencils in my bag to sketch during classes. Sorry if my pics are HUGE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes little but can hold what i need


 
Your Sabrina sure does hold a lot and I love the style of her. The hello kitty thing is cute!!!


----------



## louislover260

That's alot of stuff!  Nice!


----------



## SheGetsWoundUp

I love this thread!  I haven't done this in a while so here we go...

I'm currently using my dark brown turnlock tote, that surprisingly is one of my favorites.  I loooooove this bag!

Here's what I carry:

Left to right:
- little pouch with usb drive, iphone charger and earbuds (not pictured)
- my iPhone 4 
- my new PERFECT WALLET I just got in Las Vegas.  This thing is what I've been hunting for YEARS!
- my keys
- my wristlet (gift from my brother last christmas) that holds all my odds and ends: gum, BF's car key, lip gloss, chapstick, recorder, pen, pain meds)

I always try to downsize what I carry because I don't want my bag too heavy and I switch bags often and it just makes life easier.

Thanks for checking out my stuff! 

Leslie


----------



## speedyluv

SheGetsWoundUp said:


> I love this thread! I haven't done this in a while so here we go...
> 
> I'm currently using my dark brown turnlock tote, that surprisingly is one of my favorites. I loooooove this bag!
> 
> Here's what I carry:
> 
> Left to right:
> - little pouch with usb drive, iphone charger and earbuds (not pictured)
> - my iPhone 4
> - my new PERFECT WALLET I just got in Las Vegas. This thing is what I've been hunting for YEARS!
> - my keys
> - my wristlet (gift from my brother last christmas) that holds all my odds and ends: gum, BF's car key, lip gloss, chapstick, recorder, pen, pain meds)
> 
> I always try to downsize what I carry because I don't want my bag too heavy and I switch bags often and it just makes life easier.
> 
> Thanks for checking out my stuff!
> 
> Leslie


 
Beautiful bag and so nicely organized-love the wallet! I just purchased the patent turnlock and love it


----------



## SheGetsWoundUp

Thanks!  The wallet I got was the Sutton Signature Skinny Wallet http://******/a5Hc7f


----------



## louislover260

Nice shegetswoundup!  That bag is beautiful!


----------



## ralewi

SheGetsWoundUp said:


> I love this thread! I haven't done this in a while so here we go...
> 
> I'm currently using my dark brown turnlock tote, that surprisingly is one of my favorites. I loooooove this bag!
> 
> Here's what I carry:
> 
> Left to right:
> - little pouch with usb drive, iphone charger and earbuds (not pictured)
> - my iPhone 4
> - my new PERFECT WALLET I just got in Las Vegas. This thing is what I've been hunting for YEARS!
> - my keys
> - my wristlet (gift from my brother last christmas) that holds all my odds and ends: gum, BF's car key, lip gloss, chapstick, recorder, pen, pain meds)
> 
> I always try to downsize what I carry because I don't want my bag too heavy and I switch bags often and it just makes life easier.
> 
> Thanks for checking out my stuff!
> 
> Leslie


 love your bag and your stuff.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

In my coach


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Heres my bag!! :d


----------



## Joannek1717

I have a purple op art madison wallet, two purple coach mini skinnies (one for coupons, one for medical cards, one for discount cards), my coach sunnies, a coach pill holder in hot pink metallic (haven't found a purple one yet) and my purple reading glasses are in a D&B glasses case cuz Coach doesn't make them. And my makeup is in a Coach case that has many colors which was a gift from a lovely TPFer!!  Oh, and my keys are on a Coach keyfob, of course.


----------



## dawnqueenb69




----------



## dawnqueenb69

^^Inside my poppy op art glam tote style#13826.The lining is a pinkish red.I have 2 cosmetic cases,(tattersall and my new graffiti) and  my poppy made for me lg. wristlet in there along with some other smaller items.In the zip compartment, I have the dust bag and care card.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is this a checkbook wallet? 






SheGetsWoundUp said:


> I love this thread!  I haven't done this in a while so here we go...
> 
> I'm currently using my dark brown turnlock tote, that surprisingly is one of my favorites.  I loooooove this bag!
> 
> Here's what I carry:
> 
> Left to right:
> - little pouch with usb drive, iphone charger and earbuds (not pictured)
> - my iPhone 4
> - my new PERFECT WALLET I just got in Las Vegas.  This thing is what I've been hunting for YEARS!
> - my keys
> - my wristlet (gift from my brother last christmas) that holds all my odds and ends: gum, BF's car key, lip gloss, chapstick, recorder, pen, pain meds)
> 
> I always try to downsize what I carry because I don't want my bag too heavy and I switch bags often and it just makes life easier.
> 
> Thanks for checking out my stuff!
> 
> Leslie


----------



## missaudrie

My current bag





What's in it at the moment;

1st compartment:





Middle zippered compartment:





3rd compartment:


----------



## Chineka

missaudrie said:


> My current bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's in it at the moment;
> 
> 1st compartment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle zippered compartment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd compartment:


 
Love the color of the bag and I like how everything was separated into compartments. The Hello Kitty key chain is cute!!!


----------



## tabithasunshine

Wow I love it too, and where did you get the Hello Kitty keychain, I love it also!


----------



## ktdydit

Ha ha that's too funny Snailz! I am a sucker for cute tins...I have way too many of them. My fiance teases me about my collection, but then brings them home for me!!!


----------



## ktdydit

You just gave me a great idea for the Keroppi tin I just emptied...it matches everything in my purse, I was wondering what I could use it for when the candy was gone so that I could keep it in there!


----------



## pebblelina

I'm new here, usually just kinda peek in to see whats all new with Coach.  I'm a Grandma who loves Coach  and just can't resist adding photos of my handbag on here   I carry soo much, why I don't know, I just need it   My excuse is that I need to get in shape and my handbag works for me   Off to take some pictures...


----------



## pebblelina

So, I can't figure out how to upload the pictures ;(


----------



## blah956

ktdydit said:


> You just gave me a great idea for the Keroppi tin I just emptied...it matches everything in my purse, I was wondering what I could use it for when the candy was gone so that I could keep it in there!



i have a pink tin box from VS that used to hold gum. i now put hair pins and hair bands in it for emergencies. just a suggestion


----------



## Restore724

*ZOE Patent Leather*


----------



## tabithasunshine

*Restore724 *I love the inside of your bad my two favorite colors, Very pretty!


----------



## pebblelina

I'm hoping these photos work


----------



## 4vryng

pebblelina said:


> I'm hoping these photos work


 
Yay!!!  You got the pictures to work!  Love your bag and wallet.  Is that the large or regular size Kristin?  Gorgeous!


----------



## pebblelina

4vryng said:


> Yay!!!  You got the pictures to work!  Love your bag and wallet.  Is that the large or regular size Kristin?  Gorgeous!



I have the large Kristin, it's soo big and I love it


----------



## tabithasunshine

pebblelina said:


> I'm hoping these photos work


Very nice I love it, great color!


----------



## pebblelina

tabithasunshine said:


> Very nice I love it, great color!



I love the picture of your lavender tote too, sooo pretty


----------



## tabithasunshine

Thank-you! *pebblelina*


----------



## Snailz

I Like them both esp. The tote...


----------



## Bag Fetish

in my new graphite tote...


----------



## tabithasunshine

Thank-you *Snailz*


*Bag Fetish*   I love you tote!


----------



## missaudrie

Chineka said:


> Love the color of the bag and I like how everything was separated into compartments. The Hello Kitty key chain is cute!!!


Thank you! I love that it has 3 compartments, I joke around w/my bf saying its like he got me 3 bags


----------



## missaudrie

tabithasunshine said:


> Wow I love it too, and where did you get the Hello Kitty keychain, I love it also!


The little hello kitty head? It's actually from a bracelet that I got in the $1 section at Target


----------



## tabithasunshine

missaudrie said:


> The little hello kitty head? It's actually from a bracelet that I got in the $1 section at Target



Wow I love Targets $1 section! I never thought about that though.


----------



## ghall

here's my Black Croc Alexandra guts!


----------



## Snailz

I like your little bag with the skulls... but I REALLY like that little gucci wallet...


----------



## ghall

Thanks! the skull pouch is Treesje. and i love my Guccy keyholder too!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Poppy New york wristlet*
*Poppy graffiti cosmetic case*
*Poppy sig. small wristlet in Ruby*
*Waverly snowqueen coin purse*
*Sm. pad of paper*
*couple of scrunchie's*
*gum & cherry tic tacs*
*B&B works hand sanitizer*
*Inside my 2 multi-function pockets(lip gloss&cards)*
*In the inside zip pocket~dust bag,care card, pic.s of my kids,  papers, extra set of house and car keys, and keys to my Mother's house*
*2 outside zip pockets~(top License,cc,bank card&bj's membership card)~(bottom, insurance cards, giftcards& discount cards)This bag holds Alot...I love it!*


----------



## *BagGirl158*

JC wallet
Coach wristlet that holds hair ties & my ipod
Blue pouch that has candy inside 
Sunglasses
Cupcake pouch that holds the longer straps
Coach mini skinny that holds my spare change and keys


----------



## StupidLamb

I notice just about everyone has gum and hand sanitizer. lol We apparently want to have clean hands and fresh breath.


----------



## *BagGirl158*

*BagGirl158* said:


> JC wallet
> Coach wristlet that holds hair ties & my ipod
> Blue pouch that has candy inside
> Sunglasses
> Cupcake pouch that holds the longer straps
> Coach mini skinny that holds my spare change and keys


 Whoops just want to say that the "cupcake pouch" is actually slice of cake! Silly me


----------



## QnBee9

In my Sophia I have:

-umbrella
-wallet
-nail file
-digital camera
-3 chapsticks
-1 pack of gum
-small hair brush
-lanyard
-Tom Ford sunglasses and case
-buisness cards
-checkbook

Probably more but that is what I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Madison Small Sophia *Zebra Lurex*
















I LOVE this bag!!!


----------



## glazebrookgirl

^^ Wow, she holds alot!  And so cute!


----------



## ralewi

PickyCoachLover said:


> Madison Small Sophia *Zebra Lurex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this bag!!!


 cute.  what do you keep in all those cosmectic bags?


----------



## pebblelina

Sooooo gorgeous, love all the accessories and the elephant is way too cute, your handbag is soo organized, luv it


----------



## PickyCoachLover

One has makeup, other has "lady things", and other has hand sanitizer, pens, lotion...
I really need another one...but can't seem to find the black one. I really want the black one. LOL!


----------



## StupidLamb

PickyCoachLover said:


> Madison Small Sophia *Zebra Lurex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this bag!!!



Pinky you are such a pro!! lol I love your bag SO much!! That purple lining is so pretty!!


----------



## ralewi

PickyCoachLover said:


> One has makeup, other has "lady things", and other has hand sanitizer, pens, lotion...
> I really need another one...but can't seem to find the black one. I really want the black one. LOL!


 You are so organinzed.  I hope you find a black one.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## clb1968

PickyCoachLover said:


> Madison Small Sophia *Zebra Lurex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this bag!!!


 

I saw this yesterday at the boutique , it is a beautiful bag.


----------



## littles717

Here's what's inside my new acorn Alexandra 




Coach carriage sateen wristlet (with hand sanitizer, gum and hair ties)
Coach makeup bag with all my lipglosses and powder
Benneton wallet (its old, but its my fave!)
2 Hello Kitty note pads/books
Hello Kitty check book
Michael Kors sunglasses (in case)
Tissues and Hand lotion


----------



## Juliela

Having fun sharing pics of my new Madison shoulder in cobalt patent! This bag holds a ton -- medium wallet, wristlet, key pouch, cosmetic pouch, medium agenda...and there's room for more!


----------



## littles717

Juliela--loving that bag!!


----------



## Beriloffun

Cute gloves!!


----------



## cbarber1123

littles717 said:


> Here's what's inside my new acorn Alexandra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach carriage sateen wristlet (with hand sanitizer, gum and hair ties)
> Coach makeup bag with all my lipglosses and powder
> Benneton wallet (its old, but its my fave!)
> 2 Hello Kitty note pads/books
> Hello Kitty check book
> Michael Kors sunglasses (in case)
> Tissues and Hand lotion


 Don't you just love your acorn alexandra. I love mine.


----------



## Juliela

littles717 said:


> Juliela--loving that bag!!


 
Thanks Littles!  When are you getting yours???  



Beriloffun said:


> Cute gloves!!


 
Thanks Beril -- they're some old Nordies that I wear a lot cuz the color goes with everything!


----------



## littles717

cbarber1123 said:


> Don't you just love your acorn alexandra. I love mine.


 yess!


----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

Juliela said:


> Having fun sharing pics of my new Madison shoulder in cobalt patent! This bag holds a ton -- medium wallet, wristlet, key pouch, cosmetic pouch, medium agenda...and there's room for more!



I love your bag and all of your matching accessories! 

The last picture looks like an ad for Coach!


----------



## fatefellshort

- Vera Bradely Twirly Birds Pink Zip-Around Wallet
- Louis Vuitton Monogram Canvas Mini HL (I use it as a makeup bag!)
- Vera Bradley Very Berry Paisley Pencil Case
- Nikon Coolpix 
- Viva La Juicy roll on perfume
- Phone
- iPod touch
- Vera Bradley Pinwheel Pink ID Key Fob w/ keys


----------



## paula3boys

littles717 said:


> Here's what's inside my new acorn Alexandra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach carriage sateen wristlet (with hand sanitizer, gum and hair ties)
> Coach makeup bag with all my lipglosses and powder
> Benneton wallet (its old, but its my fave!)
> 2 Hello Kitty note pads/books
> Hello Kitty check book
> Michael Kors sunglasses (in case)
> Tissues and Hand lotion



I have that same Hello Kitty checkbook cover!


----------



## Chineka

SheGetsWoundUp said:


> I love this thread! I haven't done this in a while so here we go...
> 
> I'm currently using my dark brown turnlock tote, that surprisingly is one of my favorites. I loooooove this bag!
> 
> Here's what I carry:
> 
> Left to right:
> - little pouch with usb drive, iphone charger and earbuds (not pictured)
> - my iPhone 4
> - my new PERFECT WALLET I just got in Las Vegas. This thing is what I've been hunting for YEARS!
> - my keys
> - my wristlet (gift from my brother last christmas) that holds all my odds and ends: gum, BF's car key, lip gloss, chapstick, recorder, pen, pain meds)
> 
> I always try to downsize what I carry because I don't want my bag too heavy and I switch bags often and it just makes life easier.
> 
> Thanks for checking out my stuff!
> 
> Leslie


 
I love that tote too. She's a beauty.


----------



## dawnqueenb69




----------



## dawnqueenb69




----------



## dawnqueenb69

*^^I  love how much my Glam Tote can hold!I don't have nearly enough in her.I just re-organized and downsized.*


----------



## ralewi

dawnqueenb69 said:


>


 I would be afraid that spray would leak in my bag.


----------



## ashleyroe

just moved out of my roomy maggie,
into a sabrina...

didnt take everything but i put in my:

kristin op art wallet
cellphone
DB coin purse
and coach eyeglass case.






the coach sunglass case, hair clips, mirrior, pillcase, and lipgloss, stayed behind in the maggie.


----------



## photogurl

dawnqueenb69 said:


>



WOW that wristlet is way bigger than i thought! love it!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

photogurl said:


> WOW that wristlet is way bigger than i thought! love it!


 *Thank's~It is *huge*!!!!I love this wristlet.I compared it to my Bonnie wristlet and my Made for me wristlet..It is longer and taller...*


----------



## ghall

the insides of my Cypress XL Hobo


----------



## just1morebag

ghall said:


> the insides of my Cypress XL Hobo


 love this!!! so tidy and inspires me to get some of these cute bags!!! love the cypress hobo too!!!


----------



## ghall

thank yoU! i am sooo OCD about organization!


----------



## blah956

ghall said:


> thank yoU! i am sooo OCD about organization!



i wish i could be


----------



## glazebrookgirl

Inside my Floral Sophia, this baby can hold A LOT! 

I use the Coach envelopes that they send me when I order things to organize receipts and coupons.

The big bag in the back is re-purposed.  It used to help kids learn French, but my friend turned it into a bag for me.  It isn't fabric, so I store my makeup and stuff in there so if it spills or something, it won't leak.

The red croc bag was a Gift with Purchase from the Estee Lauder counter.  I keep my loyalty cards and business cards in there.  

I love my uni case in tartan!  My ipod and ear buds are in there.

For some reason I have two purse hangers, a dog paw and a shoe one.  I guess in case one breaks, lol?

And a girl has got to have gum, right?


----------



## Sweetpea83

ghall said:


> the insides of my Cypress XL Hobo



LOVE this bag..and it's contents!


----------



## Sweetpea83

pebblelina said:


> I'm hoping these photos work




Pretty bag..love it's color..and matching wallet!


----------



## StupidLamb

glazebrookgirl said:


> Inside my Floral Sophia, this baby can hold A LOT!
> 
> I use the Coach envelopes that they send me when I order things to organize receipts and coupons.
> 
> The big bag in the back is re-purposed.  It used to help kids learn French, but my friend turned it into a bag for me.  It isn't fabric, so I store my makeup and stuff in there so if it spills or something, it won't leak.
> 
> The red croc bag was a Gift with Purchase from the Estee Lauder counter.  I keep my loyalty cards and business cards in there.
> 
> I love my uni case in tartan!  My ipod and ear buds are in there.
> 
> For some reason I have two purse hangers, a dog paw and a shoe one.  I guess in case one breaks, lol?
> 
> And a girl has got to have gum, right?




I have the larger version of that EL makeup bag. Now I wish I  had the smaller one! I like your idea about the Coach envelopes that's a good one!


----------



## glazebrookgirl

StupidLamb said:


> I have the larger version of that EL makeup bag. Now I wish I  had the smaller one! I like your idea about the Coach envelopes that's a good one!



LOL, I have the larger version too!  It is holding my eyeshadows right now.


----------



## just1morebag

heres my black madison shoulder w/ her yummy crimson lining!!!  & my goodies inside.


----------



## Snailz

I like the color of the inside of your bag... you drive a cadillac?


----------



## madyaguess

OK here's mine 









*Front compartment:*
Small wallet 
Mini skinny ~ keeps my coins
Julia wristlet ~ keeps my earphone, iphone cable
Notebook

*Back compartment:*
Coach & EL makeup bag ~ holds my makeups (actually just powder & lots of lipgloss )
Jewel wristlet ~ holds my meds

In the front pocket i have my car keys. My phone is MIA coz i used it to took the pics


----------



## just1morebag

Snailz said:


> I like the color of the inside of your bag... you drive a cadillac?


 thanx snailz,, isnt that crimson interior yummo,, yep i drive an sts.


----------



## coachmommyofmin

just1more- I can't believe you just posted this pic, the interior is UNBELIEVABLY GORGEOUS!!! I was just getting ready to choose a different color, and your pic has brought me right back to not being able to decide... Do you use her as an every day bag? How do you like her so far?


----------



## Beriloffun

What's in my pursey!











This isn't everything, as I am I "travel mode"


----------



## Chineka

just1morebag said:


> heres my black madison shoulder w/ her yummy crimson lining!!! & my goodies inside.


 
The lining is contrast to the black is pretty. I also love the shape of the purse.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'm not taking everything out, was too hard to get in there


----------



## ralewi

bunnymasseuse said:


> I'm not taking everything out, was too hard to get in there


 love your bag and accessories


----------



## just1morebag

coachmommyofmin said:


> just1more- I can't believe you just posted this pic, the interior is UNBELIEVABLY GORGEOUS!!! I was just getting ready to choose a different color, and your pic has brought me right back to not being able to decide... Do you use her as an every day bag? How do you like her so far?


 thanx coachmommy,,, isnt that lining stunning?? such a cool black bag,, im not usaully a basic black bag kinda gal,,, yes i use her for an everyday bag.


Chineka said:


> The lining is contrast to the black is pretty. I also love the shape of the purse.


 thanx chineka


----------



## BuckeyeBabe

Bunny- Love all the matching accesories... so cute!


----------



## clb1968

bunnymasseuse said:


> I'm not taking everything out, was too hard to get in there



I recognize the bunny tissue holder,lol   Love that bag too


----------



## Steffi

Beriloffun said:


> What's in my pursey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't everything, as I am I "travel mode"




Is this a Sophia?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ralewi said:


> love your bag and accessories





BuckeyeBabe said:


> Bunny- Love all the matching accesories... so cute!





clb1968 said:


> I recognize the bunny tissue holder,lol   Love that bag too


thanks, yep, some gifts I always keep in use.

I know the bag looks "dark" on the edges, but I think it's just the gradual darkening of the bag from regular use.


----------



## Beriloffun

Steffi said:


> Is this a Sophia?



Yes, it's the large. It holds so much!


----------



## Headlighted

Here's everything in mine! I can't believe this bag holds as much as it does, and so nicely organized as well!
My keys are in the zipper pocket.
At the top is my organizer, has my Jenny books, notebook and pencil in it.
Next is a Ju-Ju-Be BeQuick that holds diapers/wipes for DS.
Then is my crimson patent Wristlet with all my things.
After that my black Gathered Wallet.
On the sides are my gloves and snacks for DS.


----------



## leenlovecoach

tabithasunshine said:


> *leenlovecoach* what bag do you have, and welcome to the thread!


 the same bag as yours...hehe...may i see yours?the lilac 1


----------



## dawnqueenb69




----------



## donnaoh




----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

donnaoh said:


>



Bag twins!!  Your cat accessories are so cute!!


----------



## donnaoh

Veronica_Sawyer said:


> Bag twins!!  Your cat accessories are so cute!!


thanks! Want to see the inside of my most favourite wallet? (I know it is not Coach but will post pic anyways...)


----------



## donnaoh

donnaoh said:


> thanks! Want to see the inside of my most favourite wallet? (I know it is not Coach but will post pic anyways...)








love this wallet!!


----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

donnaoh said:


> love this wallet!!




That wallet is soooooo cute!!!  I love the fish skeletons!   The cats are adorable. I love their big eyes!  Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## tabithasunshine

That cat wallet and coin purse are adorable, love it!


----------



## Warcraft Wench

Yay for Crabtree & Evelyn's Gardner's Hand Therapy! I love that stuff!! There is a little boutique in the village that sells it and whenever they have %off store wide sales I always go and pick up a few tubes!


----------



## oldbag

May I ask where you bought your wallet? it is absolutely adorable.  Thanks


----------



## donnaoh

oldbag said:


> May I ask where you bought your wallet? it is absolutely adorable.  Thanks


This wallet was purchased while on a trip to Hong Kong (about 4 years ago)...it is designed by a Taiwanese artist name Jimmy Liao. I have never seen his goods sold on this side of the water but have seen it sold online via the UK. 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## emilybug

OMG donnaoh!!! I am in LOVE with your cat coin purse and that cat wallet is PURRRFECT 

seriously, though, I am a cat person and I really love your accessories. Sooooo cute!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Taking the Mermaid Spotlight to class tomorrow...I LOVE her! Loaded her up...

















And she is still only half way full!


----------



## Lola69

^^love all the colorful accessories what do you keep in your cosmetic bags?? just curious


----------



## tabithasunshine

I love the accessories too very pretty and colorful! Love the spotlight.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

The blue I keep makeup in, Purple I keep pens and hand lotion in, and Pink I keep "lady" things in. I use all three with every bag.
I love the Amanda Cases...I wish I had a black one, though!


----------



## wis3ly

PickyCoachLover said:


> The blue I keep makeup in, Purple I keep pens and hand lotion in, and Pink I keep "lady" things in. I use all three with every bag.
> I love the Amanda Cases...I wish I had a black one, though!



I wished u had told me!! LOL I had a NWT black one back in July and got rid of it for pretty cheap...


----------



## nursie

i've been using this bag since i got him before Thanksgiving. (this bag is a him, why i don't know, but he is)  

my blue jean sequin spotlight's guts. 






contents:


----------



## shalomnurse

donnaoh said:


> This wallet was purchased while on a trip to Hong Kong (about 4 years ago)...it is designed by a Taiwanese artist name Jimmy Liao. I have never seen his goods sold on this side of the water but have seen it sold online via the UK.
> 
> Good luck on your search!


 
Oh my goodness.  Your cat wallet and coin purse are TDF.  I wonder if this artist makes dog stuff too?  I am going to do an internet search.


----------



## tabithasunshine

nursie I like you blue jean sequin spotlight and your stuff, pretty!


----------



## TheJuicyDuchess

PickyCoachLover said:


> Taking the Mermaid Spotlight to class tomorrow...I LOVE her! Loaded her up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she is still only half way full!


They're all so gorgeous! The colors are TDF


----------



## dawnqueenb69




----------



## Bag Fetish

dawnqueenb69 said:


>



its blank ?


----------



## sandyclaws

so heres my graduation/xmas gift and i love her! everyone and their mom knows that i'm a sucker for Hello Kitty so my boyfriends friend got me the Hello Kitty key chain and i immediately put it on my bag.....but i'm not sure if its gonna stay lol but heres my baby and whats in her


----------



## BonBonz

Some of you have such organized handbags. Just reminds me that I need to clean out my purse.


----------



## Stephie13

I also carry a Droid Incredible in there, but it's on the charger right now.


----------



## New2Coach

^I love that brown Wristlet. Do you happen to remember what style # or name of it is? Thanks


----------



## tabithasunshine

*sandyclaws* I love your bag and stuff! I am also a HK sucker. Were did you find that cute tape coin purse?


----------



## sandyclaws

tabithasunshine said:


> *sandyclaws* I love your bag and stuff! I am also a HK sucker. Were did you find that cute tape coin purse?



Thanks! im not sure where i got it lol i've had it since high school...i think i got it at HotTopic or at Hastings(the only place that sells cds+ besides BestBuy and Walmart)


----------



## sandyclaws

*Stephie13* you make me want to get out my Sabrina after i just put her up! lol i love all of your stuff and love your wallet


----------



## Stephie13

New2Coach said:


> ^I love that brown Wristlet. Do you happen to remember what style # or name of it is? Thanks




Funny you should ask. I had to post pics of it in the Authenticate This Coavch thread just to figure out what it was. They said it's a real one, and that it's called a Sonoma zip pouch. I think it's pretty old.  I got it for a steal at $27.


----------



## Stephie13

sandyclaws said:


> *Stephie13* you make me want to get out my Sabrina after i just put her up! lol i love all of your stuff and love your wallet




Thank you so much!


----------



## Beriloffun

in kristin crossbody: 
LV cles
keys
wad of cash LOL
misc cards that I took out of my other wallet
and iphone 4 fits too


----------



## Chelsem




----------



## lamujerderene

Here is mine!!


----------



## jayohwhy

lamujerderene said:


> Here is mine!!



Is that the estee lauder cosmetic case I see?


----------



## paula3boys

lamujerderene said:


> Here is mine!!



I have the same purse, gathered wallet, and EL case!


----------



## jayohwhy




----------



## madyaguess

My hippie and her friends (minus the carkey)


----------



## ghall

it's supposed to be yucky and pouring tomorrow. and i only have to go to the gym and run some errands.. so i have patent camel capacity wristlet ready to go. i love these capacity wristlets. they hold EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## dawnqueenb69




----------



## Headlighted

Here's everything I take with me minus my new camera and case.


----------



## ghall

the innards of my large patent silver zoe
raisin kristin checkbook wallet :regular wallet stuff
zebra capacity wristlet : receipts, pens, tide stick, coach purse spray, stamps, address labels, club cards (gym, costco .. blah blah..)
can't buy me love pouch : loose change
Allowance pouch : clips and hair ties
Splurge pouch : band aids, anti bacterial wipes, advil
Red RM Studded Monogram pouch : car and health insurance cards


----------



## bjayadesigns

everything has its own place your so organized! I love it!


----------



## ralewi

ghall said:


> the innards of my large patent silver zoe
> raisin kristin checkbook wallet :regular wallet stuff
> zebra capacity wristlet : receipts, pens, tide stick, coach purse spray, stamps, address labels, club cards (gym, costco .. blah blah..)
> can't buy me love pouch : loose change
> Allowance pouch : clips and hair ties
> Splurge pouch : band aids, anti bacterial wipes, advil
> Red RM Studded Monogram pouch : car and health insurance cards


 coach purse spray?


----------



## I lv my Captain

ghall said:


> the innards of my large patent silver zoe
> raisin kristin checkbook wallet :regular wallet stuff
> zebra capacity wristlet : receipts, pens, tide stick, coach purse spray, stamps, address labels, club cards (gym, costco .. blah blah..)
> can't buy me love pouch : loose change
> Allowance pouch : clips and hair ties
> Splurge pouch : band aids, anti bacterial wipes, advil
> Red RM Studded Monogram pouch : car and health insurance cards


 

Great collection of RM pouches


----------



## ghall

ralewi said:


> coach purse spray?


you know- the travel size perfume? lol.. isn't it called purse spray? LOL.. im a tard.


----------



## ralewi

ghall said:


> you know- the travel size perfume? lol.. isn't it called purse spray? LOL.. im a tard.


oh ok.  I thought i was missing out on a new coach product. LOL


----------



## fabchick1987

I have a brown stipe coach purse.  My DH(when he got me this he was my fiance) got this for christmas for me 2 and a half years ago...maybe a little more lol.  I have in it a:

Purple wallet...dont know the brand
clinique makeup case that holds my little perfume, chapstick, etc.
work badge
keys
iphone
bare escentuals makeup mirror 
lotion 
breath mints

I would take a picture of it but it looks like a tornado ran threw it because I have coupons thrown everywhere.  LoL.  Always gotta save!!!


----------



## Xarlelia

I have a Madison Clover Sophia Satchel and inside, I have my camera, my keys, my wallet and check book, chap stick, lip stick, flexi 8 (hair clip), cell phone, cell phone holder, and a pen. I also have important documents that stay on me at all times.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I added my lg. PTG to my small silver sophia and I can't believe how nice it fits in there..Much more organized*


----------



## madyaguess

*What's in my kristin wristlet*


----------



## clb1968

madyaguess said:


> *What's in my kristin wristlet*​


 
Love all the stuff you in can get in a Kristin wristlet, I really need one.


----------



## madyaguess

^^ yes you should get one!


----------



## ralewi

clb1968 said:


> Love all the stuff you in can get in a Kristin wristlet, I really need one.


 I have the raisin one and love it.  It also has a d-ring.


----------



## tabithasunshine

Inside my black leather Mia tote:


----------



## sandyclaws

^^^ i have that same chapstick! i was like ohhh i want it and its so soft! now its a pain in the but to fit in my pocket oh well! i love everything in your bag esp all the Hello Kitty! what is that Hello Kitty with the glasses, a notepad?


----------



## Stilettolife

I have the Coach Black ALX Signature Sateen Tote

I have a lot of junk, lol

- Coach Wristlet
- Target Cosmetic bag (filled with meds, tampons, aleve, glasses wipes)
- Diabetes stuff (meter, meds)
- notebook
- Nutri-gran bar
- lip gloss
- Bath and Body works: hand santizer, hand lotion
- Inhaler
- pens

Seriously, it's junky and I got that from my mom.  Reducing down to a Coach Hobo


----------



## LinzP




----------



## LinzP

Yahoo I figured out how to post photos!!  Inside my siggy messenger


----------



## tabithasunshine

Thank-you *sandyclaws* I love the chapstick too just not the size. Yes the HK with glasses is a sticky notebook I got from Hastings.


----------



## sandyclaws

tabithasunshine said:


> Thank-you *sandyclaws* I love the chapstick too just not the size. Yes the HK with glasses is a sticky notebook I got from Hastings.



Cute! Yea I loved being able to keep my chopstick on the outside pocket of my Kristin hobo bit can't do it with that huge ball! Lol now I just keep it on my dresser before I go to sleep


----------



## lala042883

i have my wallet my cell phone and my money and  my note book


----------



## PickyCoachLover

ghall said:


> you know- the travel size perfume? lol.. isn't it called purse spray? LOL.. im a tard.


 


ralewi said:


> oh ok. I thought i was missing out on a new coach product. LOL


 
LOL! This interaction just gave me my good laugh for the day!


----------



## ralewi

PickyCoachLover said:


> LOL! This interaction just gave me my good laugh for the day!


I always love a good laugh.


----------



## minaj

Here's my bag-of-the-day: red leather Zoe XL
This is one of my favorite bags. She holds a lot and keeps everything organized with the 2 full zip pockets as well as the 3 slip pockets (I don't like my bags to be cluttered).
Contents:
Embossed turnlock wallet
Embossed Julia large size planner which i don't normally carry around (it was a xmas gift and i didn't want to forget it since i have to work tomorrow) 
Jewel medium coin purse
checkbook cover
silver Coach-Estee Lauder cosmetic bag (contains eyeliner, extra contacts, eye drops, advil, tissue, band-aids, dental floss, nail file, tampons, purse hook, thumb drive) - it holds a ton of necessary stuff!
small black leather zip pen case (unknown designer) - holds pink pen and hello kitty combo pencil/pen
Coach sunglasses in burgandy - can't remember name of shades
maroon ostrich leather Kate Spade mirror w/case
altoid smalls, Origins lip balm, Origins lip stick, L'Occitane shea hand lotion
coach pink valet key fob & multi-charm heart/stars keyfob & detachable black leather handle from a D&B wristlet that i no longer use.


----------



## wanted_cordova

In my bone MSB.  Somewhat clutter-free for now.


----------



## pebblelina

wanted_cordova said:


> In my bone MSB.  Somewhat clutter-free for now.



Gorgeous Gorgeous bag n beautifully organized


----------



## sandyclaws

wanted_cordova said:


> In my bone MSB.  Somewhat clutter-free for now.



i love that lipgloss fob! i so want one but am so dang impatient to order and wait for it! love all your goodies and your bag


----------



## wanted_cordova

pebblelina said:


> Gorgeous Gorgeous bag n beautifully organized



Thank you! 


Sandyclaws:  Girl, just grab it off the bay, lol.  Im the same way.  I want my stuff *now*!


----------



## Stilettolife

Stilettolife said:


> I have the Coach Black ALEX Signature Sateen Tote
> 
> I have a lot of junk, lol
> 
> - Coach Wristlet
> - Target Cosmetic bag (filled with meds, tampons, aleve, glasses wipes)
> - Diabetes stuff (meter, meds)
> - notebook
> - Nutri-gran bar
> - lip gloss
> - Bath and Body works: hand santizer, hand lotion
> - Inhaler
> - pens
> 
> Seriously, it's junky and I got that from my mom.  Reducing down to a Coach Hobo



I'm going to post pics soon.  Also update the contents.


----------



## Stilettolife

wanted_cordova said:


> In my bone MSB.  Somewhat clutter-free for now.



I'm going to use you as inspiration for organization.  BTW love the bag.


----------



## Stilettolife

minaj said:


> Here's my bag-of-the-day: red leather Zoe XL
> This is one of my favorite bags. She holds a lot and keeps everything organized with the 2 full zip pockets as well as the 3 slip pockets (I don't like my bags to be cluttered).
> Contents:
> Embossed turnlock wallet
> Embossed Julia large size planner which i don't normally carry around (it was a xmas gift and i didn't want to forget it since i have to work tomorrow)
> Jewel medium coin purse
> checkbook cover
> silver Coach-Estee Lauder cosmetic bag (contains eyeliner, extra contacts, eye drops, advil, tissue, band-aids, dental floss, nail file, tampons, purse hook, thumb drive) - it holds a ton of necessary stuff!
> small black leather zip pen case (unknown designer) - holds pink pen and hello kitty combo pencil/pen
> Coach sunglasses in burgandy - can't remember name of shades
> maroon ostrich leather Kate Spade mirror w/case
> altoid smalls, Origins lip balm, Origins lip stick, L'Occitane shea hand lotion
> coach pink valet key fob & multi-charm heart/stars keyfob & detachable black leather handle from a D&B wristlet that i no longer use.



Your bag is organized too.  I love your bag.


----------



## tabithasunshine

wanted_cordova said:


> In my bone MSB.  Somewhat clutter-free for now.




Love the bag and your stuff, very pretty!


----------



## tabithasunshine

minaj said:


> Here's my bag-of-the-day: red leather Zoe XL
> This is one of my favorite bags. She holds a lot and keeps everything organized with the 2 full zip pockets as well as the 3 slip pockets (I don't like my bags to be cluttered).
> Contents:
> Embossed turnlock wallet
> Embossed Julia large size planner which i don't normally carry around (it was a xmas gift and i didn't want to forget it since i have to work tomorrow)
> Jewel medium coin purse
> checkbook cover
> silver Coach-Estee Lauder cosmetic bag (contains eyeliner, extra contacts, eye drops, advil, tissue, band-aids, dental floss, nail file, tampons, purse hook, thumb drive) - it holds a ton of necessary stuff!
> small black leather zip pen case (unknown designer) - holds pink pen and hello kitty combo pencil/pen
> Coach sunglasses in burgandy - can't remember name of shades
> maroon ostrich leather Kate Spade mirror w/case
> altoid smalls, Origins lip balm, Origins lip stick, L'Occitane shea hand lotion
> coach pink valet key fob & multi-charm heart/stars keyfob & detachable black leather handle from a D&B wristlet that i no longer use.




Love your purse and the accessories, very pretty!


----------



## minaj

Stilettolife said:


> Your bag is organized too. I love your bag.


Thanks Stilettolife! I think a part of the organization thing is an excuse to buy lots of wallets and wristlets/cases so everything goes with the various sizes and colors of bags, and when the accessories-mix-and-match doesn't work anymore,then i get a new bag and it starts all over. It's a never-ending cycle.


----------



## minaj

tabithasunshine said:


> Love your purse and the accessories, very pretty!


Thanks tabithasunshine!


----------



## ghall

Kristin python hobo..
GORGEOUS dark teal/turquoise lining...
LOVE


----------



## ralewi

ghall said:


> Kristin python hobo..
> GORGEOUS dark teal/turquoise lining...
> LOVE


 love this bag.  Is it the small or large?


----------



## ghall

i think this bag only came in one size? and it's small... but it holds alot!


----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

ghall said:


> Kristin python hobo..
> GORGEOUS dark teal/turquoise lining...
> LOVE



ghall- I love your bag!!

Gorgeous!!


----------



## ralewi

ghall said:


> i think this bag only came in one size? and it's small... but it holds alot!


thanks. I have the small raisin hobo. The python looked a little bit bigger. I did not like the large raisin hobo because it was too big. I think I have too much bulky stuff in my raisin hobo.


----------



## Stilettolife

minaj said:


> Thanks Stilettolife! I think a part of the organization thing is an excuse to buy lots of wallets and wristlets/cases so everything goes with the various sizes and colors of bags, and when the accessories-mix-and-match doesn't work anymore,then i get a new bag and it starts all over. It's a never-ending cycle.


 
I agree.  I'm looking foward to buying more wallets/wristlets/cases.  My tote is so big that I just throw anything in it without giving the items a home.  The wristlets/cases are an excellent Idea.  I'm so glad I found this forum.


----------



## ralewi

Stilettolife said:


> I agree. I'm looking foward to buying more wallets/wristlets/cases. My tote is so big that I just throw anything in it without giving the items a home. The wristlets/cases are an excellent Idea. I'm so glad I found this forum.


 There is a wealth of information here.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Length 9 3/4"x Height 6 1/4"x width 4 14" so its a small bag surprised my self that I fit all this stuff in this little bag. if my glasses werent so big I could fit more but I love my $10 shades. oh and my phone was in the front pocket w/ room to spare


----------



## ralewi

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> Length 9 3/4"x Height 6 1/4"x width 4 14" so its a small bag surprised my self that I fit all this stuff in this little bag. if my glasses werent so big I could fit more but I love my $10 shades. oh and my phone was in the front pocket w/ room to spare


wow that little bag holds alot. really cute bag.


----------



## paula3boys

ghall said:


> Kristin python hobo..
> GORGEOUS dark teal/turquoise lining...
> LOVE



That bag is gorgeous!

What is the style number of the small grafitti makeup case? Do you know? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ghall

Veronica_Sawyer said:


> ghall- I love your bag!!
> 
> Gorgeous!!





paula3boys said:


> That bag is gorgeous!
> 
> What is the style number of the small grafitti makeup case? Do you know? Thanks in advance!



Thank you!!!
Paula- the # is 44598 i think it was like $17


----------



## sandyclaws

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> Length 9 3/4"x Height 6 1/4"x width 4 14" so its a small bag surprised my self that I fit all this stuff in this little bag. if my glasses werent so big I could fit more but I love my $10 shades. oh and my phone was in the front pocket w/ room to spare



love it! it holds a lot! great bag now i NEED one


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

ralewi said:


> wow that little bag holds alot. really cute bag.


I know I couldn't believe it held all that. I got I thought "Humm this is for a short outing" my husband when I ordered it tried talking me out of it said its small. but it hold all my things that I need and more glad I purchased her.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

sandyclaws said:


> love it! it holds a lot! great bag now i NEED one


does this make me an enabler? lol


----------



## sandyclaws

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> does this make me an enabler? lol



oh YEAH! lol but most of the ladies here do too! but i'm a sucker for anything heritage stripw! i just love the look of it and the coated canvas makes it great for any weather and where i live we can easily have rain one day, snow the next, and crazy hot the day after! i really need to get a pay pal account and get one! now my bf is gonna have to give me a lecture AGAIN!


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

sandyclaws said:


> oh YEAH! lol but most of the ladies here do too! but i'm a sucker for anything heritage stripw! i just love the look of it and the coated canvas makes it great for any weather and where i live we can easily have rain one day, snow the next, and crazy hot the day after! i really need to get a pay pal account and get one! now my bf is gonna have to give me a lecture AGAIN!


hes only a bf bf have no say till they are dh lol j/k my dh when we were dating always had something to say but I say "its easier to ask for forgiveness than it is permission" lol


----------



## Stilettolife

Here's what in my bag - Coach Alex Signature Sateen Tote

-Coach Waverly Snow Queen Universal Case
-Coach Hamptons Signature Wristlet
-One touch mini meter
-diabetes med
-Too Faced cosmetics bag
-Target large cosmetics bag
-Anne Klein eyeglass case
-driving gloves


----------



## blah956

i am more fascinated by the hello kitty pajamas


----------



## sandyclaws

Stilettolife said:


> Here's what in my bag - Coach Alex Signature Sateen Tote
> 
> -Coach Waverly Snow Queen Universal Case
> -Coach Hamptons Signature Wristlet
> -One touch mini meter
> -diabetes med
> -Too Faced cosmetics bag
> -Target large cosmetics bag
> -Anne Klein eyeglass case
> -driving gloves



love your bag and it holds alot! and those pjs are cute! was about to get some but they too hot to sleep in for me :]


----------



## Stilettolife

sandyclaws said:


> love your bag and it holds alot! and those pjs are cute! was about to get some but they too hot to sleep in for me :]





blah956 said:


> i am more fascinated by the hello kitty pajamas



lol..... Thanks.  Christmas present from my mom.  I love Hello Kitty.


----------



## ralewi

Stilettolife-love your bag and all your goodies inside.


----------



## ralewi




----------



## sandyclaws

^^^ bag twins  love everything in your bag!


----------



## ralewi

sandyclaws said:


> ^^^ bag twins  love everything in your bag!


thanks.  I love the leather on this bag.


----------



## Jenn222

large khaki sophia =o)


----------



## wanted_cordova

Stilettolife said:


> Here's what in my bag - Coach Alex Signature Sateen Tote
> 
> -Coach Waverly Snow Queen Universal Case
> -Coach Hamptons Signature Wristlet
> -One touch mini meter
> -diabetes med
> -Too Faced cosmetics bag
> -Target large cosmetics bag
> -Anne Klein eyeglass case
> -driving gloves




You took pics.  Yay!  Nice bag and insides.


----------



## wanted_cordova

Jenn222 said:


> large khaki sophia =o)




Fob twins.  Love the bag (and the LV's!)


----------



## ralewi

Jenn222-love your bag nice stuff in also.


----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

ralewi said:


>



I love all your matching accessories!!  Looks great ralewi!!


----------



## Stilettolife

wanted_cordova said:


> You took pics.  Yay!  Nice bag and insides.



Thanks.....this thread taught me how to organize my bag better.


----------



## Stilettolife

ralewi said:


>



thanks...I love what's in your bag.


----------



## blah956

Jenn222 said:


> large khaki sophia =o)





is that an LV multicolore mirror?


----------



## ralewi

Veronica_Sawyer said:


> I love all your matching accessories!!  Looks great ralewi!!


thanks


----------



## Anjellyka98

Inside my Lg Gathered Sophia


----------



## Anjellyka98

Everything taken out.


----------



## tabithasunshine

Anjellyka98 said:


> View attachment 1294359
> 
> Everything taken out.





I love all your stuff, very pretty and soo organized! Cute agenda. Is the silver thing a pill case? If so can you tell me if you got it at an outlet or boutique? Thanks!


----------



## ralewi

Anjellyka98 said:


> View attachment 1294359
> 
> Everything taken out.


 great bag and stuffing.  twins on the pill case.


----------



## Anjellyka98

tabithasunshine said:


> I love all your stuff, very pretty and soo organized! Cute agenda. Is the silver thing a pill case? If so can you tell me if you got it at an outlet or boutique? Thanks!


 
Thank you! Yes, it's a pill case that I got at my local outlet.


----------



## ghall

my super cute gold button bag





my iphone goes in the front pocket for quick and easy access





everythng on the outside


----------



## ralewi

ghall said:


> my super cute gold button bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my iphone goes in the front pocket for quick and easy access
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everythng on the outside


 cute bag.  I did not realize it could hold so much.


----------



## ghall

there's room for more still too!


----------



## spankiefrankie

My Black Madison Leather Sophia Satchel
Inside:
Large Purple Embossed Croc Capacity Wristlet
Purple Embossed Croc Accordion Zip Wallet
Sour Skittles
Urban Decay Ammo Palette
Urban Decay Naked Palette
Dentyne Ice Gum
Keys
Juicy Couture Sunglasses
Apple Iphone 4
Apple Headphones
OPI Nail Polish
Tamiflu
Work Name tag
Pogo Stylus
Bath and Body Works Hand Sanitizer in Dancing Waters

I'm in love with my purse (:


----------



## sandyclaws

love everything in your bag!! even the sour skittles lol *spankiefrankie*


----------



## spankiefrankie

sandyclaws said:


> love everything in your bag!! even the sour skittles lol *spankiefrankie*



they're all gone now! i had such a sweet tooth. it's pretty much the only candy i can really enjoy since i'm allergic to chocolate.


----------



## sandyclaws

i hear ya...i really dont like chocolate and i always get weird faces from guys b/c i guess all guys think women LOVES chocolate!


----------



## ralewi

spankiefrankie said:


> My Black Madison Leather Sophia Satchel
> Inside:
> Large Purple Embossed Croc Capacity Wristlet
> Purple Embossed Croc Accordion Zip Wallet
> Sour Skittles
> Urban Decay Ammo Palette
> Urban Decay Naked Palette
> Dentyne Ice Gum
> Keys
> Juicy Couture Sunglasses
> Apple Iphone 4
> Apple Headphones
> OPI Nail Polish
> Tamiflu
> Work Name tag
> Pogo Stylus
> Bath and Body Works Hand Sanitizer in Dancing Waters
> 
> I'm in love with my purse (:


great stuff.


----------



## nursie

poppy luxey satchel


----------



## ralewi

nursie said:


> poppy luxey satchel


your so organized.  love your stuff. Is the black wallet a coach wallet?


----------



## nursie

ty ralewi. no the small black wallet you see on the left is just some no name thing from tjmaxx...it opens accordian-like and i keep all those store discount cards in it...it was $5 and is indestructable


----------



## ralewi

nursie said:


> ty ralewi. no the small black wallet you see on the left is just some no name thing from tjmaxx...it opens accordian-like and i keep all those store discount cards in it...it was $5 and is indestructable


that's a great idea and price. what do you use the 2 other things behind it for?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I have many lv items in mine.  Chanel sunnies, umbrella, stuff for class.


----------



## nursie

ralewi said:


> that's a great idea and price. what do you use the 2 other things behind it for?


 oh behind it are my checkbook and a 2011 yearly planner (that was my end of the year gift at my last dentist appointment)


----------



## ghall

just loaded up patent camel sophia for the first time!


----------



## clb1968

ghall said:


> just loaded up patent camel sophia for the first time!



Love the pink Julia planner


----------



## sandyclaws

love this thread! i think its one of my favorites to check back up on and see everyone's beautiful bags!


----------



## Restore724

Large *Sophia* has lots of room but I do not carry much stuff.
17 (L) x 12 (H) x 3 ¼ (W)


----------



## ghall

gorgeous picture!


----------



## Restore724

ghall said:


> gorgeous picture!


 

Thanks, the patent leather is gorgeous in person.


----------



## ralewi

Restore724 said:


> Large *Sophia* has lots of room but I do not carry much stuff.
> 17 (L) x 12 (H) x 3 ¼ (W)


love the bag. you really don't carry much in your bag but it is lovely stuff.


----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

ghall said:


> my super cute gold button bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my iphone goes in the front pocket for quick and easy access
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everythng on the outside



G- That Poppy button bag is soooo cute!!  Love the heart/peace sign fob on it!!    iPhone twins!


----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

spankiefrankie said:


> My Black Madison Leather Sophia Satchel
> Inside:
> Large Purple Embossed Croc Capacity Wristlet
> Purple Embossed Croc Accordion Zip Wallet
> Sour Skittles
> Urban Decay Ammo Palette
> Urban Decay Naked Palette
> Dentyne Ice Gum
> Keys
> Juicy Couture Sunglasses
> Apple Iphone 4
> Apple Headphones
> OPI Nail Polish
> Tamiflu
> Work Name tag
> Pogo Stylus
> Bath and Body Works Hand Sanitizer in Dancing Waters
> 
> I'm in love with my purse (:


*spankiefrankie- I love your black Sophia!!  Especially that Bee fob!!  It is too cute!!  Your purple croc accessories are lovely!  My fave color!*



nursie said:


> poppy luxey satchel


*nursie- you are so organized!  I love all of your accessories!  *



ghall said:


> just loaded up patent camel sophia for the first time!


*G- Love your patent Sophia!!  The accessories are beautiful!  LOVE the JC charms!!  Your last reveal inspired me to check out the JC subforum.  Now I am in trouble!!  There are so many cute fobs!  And they are so detailed.  *


----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

Restore724 said:


> Large *Sophia* has lots of room but I do not carry much stuff.
> 17 (L) x 12 (H) x 3 ¼ (W)



Gorgeous Sophia Restore274!!  I love your purple croc accessories!  Beautiful picture!


----------



## 4vryng

Restore724 said:


> Large *Sophia* has lots of room but I do not carry much stuff.
> 17 (L) x 12 (H) x 3 ¼ (W)


 
*Restore724*-- We're "insides" twins! I have the same purple croc wallet and wristlet and the Maui Jim sunnies case! My daugher saw this pic and thought it was my bag. I WISH it was, cause I would LOVE to have a crimson Sophia! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## ghall

Veronica_Sawyer said:


> G- That Poppy button bag is soooo cute!!  Love the heart/peace sign fob on it!!    iPhone twins!





Veronica_Sawyer said:


> *spankiefrankie- I love your black Sophia!!  Especially that Bee fob!!  It is too cute!!  Your purple croc accessories are lovely!  My fave color!*
> 
> 
> *nursie- you are so organized!  I love all of your accessories!  *
> 
> 
> *G- Love your patent Sophia!!  The accessories are beautiful!  LOVE the JC charms!!  Your last reveal inspired me to check out the JC subforum.  Now I am in trouble!!  There are so many cute fobs!  And they are so detailed.  *


Thanks R!!!


----------



## Bre

Contents of my Gallery E/W Tote 15147:
* L.A.M.B. Manadalay Clutch Wallet
* Keys w/Island Nectar Pocket Bac, VS bra perks & Aerie mini cards
* Damask key fob from Pink Gasoline. Matching coffee cozy in my car  http://www.etsy.com/people/PinkGasoline?ref=pr_profile
* Cell Phone
* Small digi frame that wont fit on my keychain 
* Notebook
* Kotex travel case
* Pacifica Hawaiian Ruby Guava lotion
* My current nail color for nail appointments - Essie's "Chinchilly"
* Burt's Bees Hand Salve and Balm
* Clinique Case which holds:
  * Smashbox Wicked Gloss in Coy
  * theBalm Plumper in Cocoa My Coconut
  * Stila Lip Glaze in Honey Dew
  * Lancome Juicy Tubes in Rain Boots
  * Jack Black Lip Balm in Vanilla Lavender
  * Murad Pom Lip Protector 
  * Lip Fusion XL mini
  * Bobbi Brown Crystal Gloss mini
  * Smashbox O-Gloss mini
  * Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy mini
  * Michael Kors Rollerball 


This tote is a workhorse but the little Clinique mini cosmetic case holds a ridiculous amount of stuff, it's unreal. I usually have more crap in there but she is a new bag so I did lots of organizer when I moved into her.


----------



## ralewi

Bre said:


> Contents of my Gallery E/W Tote 15147:
> * L.A.M.B. Manadalay Clutch Wallet
> * Keys w/Island Nectar Pocket Bac, VS bra perks & Aerie mini cards
> * Damask key fob from Pink Gasoline. Matching coffee cozy in my car  http://www.etsy.com/people/PinkGasoline?ref=pr_profile
> * Cell Phone
> * Small digi frame that wont fit on my keychain
> * Notebook
> * Kotex travel case
> * Pacifica Hawaiian Ruby Guava lotion
> * My current nail color for nail appointments - Essie's "Chinchilly"
> * Burt's Bees Hand Salve and Balm
> * Clinique Case which holds:
> * Smashbox Wicked Gloss in Coy
> * theBalm Plumper in Cocoa My Coconut
> * Stila Lip Glaze in Honey Dew
> * Lancome Juicy Tubes in Rain Boots
> * Jack Black Lip Balm in Vanilla Lavender
> * Murad Pom Lip Protector
> * Lip Fusion XL mini
> * Bobbi Brown Crystal Gloss mini
> * Smashbox O-Gloss mini
> * Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy mini
> * Michael Kors Rollerball
> 
> 
> This tote is a workhorse but the little Clinique mini cosmetic case holds a ridiculous amount of stuff, it's unreal. I usually have more crap in there but she is a new bag so I did lots of organizer when I moved into her.


 nice stuff.  that's a lot of lipgloss. I thought I was the only one who carried more than one tube of lipgloss LOL


----------



## db89

Bre said:


> Contents of my Gallery E/W Tote 15147:
> * L.A.M.B. Manadalay Clutch Wallet
> * Keys w/Island Nectar Pocket Bac, VS bra perks & Aerie mini cards
> * Damask key fob from Pink Gasoline. Matching coffee cozy in my car  http://www.etsy.com/people/PinkGasoline?ref=pr_profile
> * Cell Phone
> * Small digi frame that wont fit on my keychain
> * Notebook
> * Kotex travel case
> * Pacifica Hawaiian Ruby Guava lotion
> * My current nail color for nail appointments - Essie's "Chinchilly"
> * Burt's Bees Hand Salve and Balm
> * Clinique Case which holds:
> * Smashbox Wicked Gloss in Coy
> * theBalm Plumper in Cocoa My Coconut
> * Stila Lip Glaze in Honey Dew
> * Lancome Juicy Tubes in Rain Boots
> * Jack Black Lip Balm in Vanilla Lavender
> * Murad Pom Lip Protector
> * Lip Fusion XL mini
> * Bobbi Brown Crystal Gloss mini
> * Smashbox O-Gloss mini
> * Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy mini
> * Michael Kors Rollerball
> 
> 
> This tote is a workhorse but the little Clinique mini cosmetic case holds a ridiculous amount of stuff, it's unreal. I usually have more crap in there but she is a new bag so I did lots of organizer when I moved into her.


 wow. i thought i was the only one carrying all this stuff !


----------



## jenniletv

ghall said:


> Kristin python hobo..
> GORGEOUS dark teal/turquoise lining...
> LOVE


 

Bag Twins!!  Although I am not sure its big enough for me.  I just put mod pics in my reveal thread, but this only came in one size right?  Maybe I need to put my stuff in it and carry it around a bit....


----------



## Chineka

Restore724 said:


> Large *Sophia* has lots of room but I do not carry much stuff.
> 17 (L) x 12 (H) x 3 ¼ (W)


 

Love the color of your Sophia!!! She's a beauty.


----------



## Chineka

Bre said:


> Contents of my Gallery E/W Tote 15147:
> * L.A.M.B. Manadalay Clutch Wallet
> * Keys w/Island Nectar Pocket Bac, VS bra perks & Aerie mini cards
> * Damask key fob from Pink Gasoline. Matching coffee cozy in my car  http://www.etsy.com/people/PinkGasoline?ref=pr_profile
> * Cell Phone
> * Small digi frame that wont fit on my keychain
> * Notebook
> * Kotex travel case
> * Pacifica Hawaiian Ruby Guava lotion
> * My current nail color for nail appointments - Essie's "Chinchilly"
> * Burt's Bees Hand Salve and Balm
> * Clinique Case which holds:
> * Smashbox Wicked Gloss in Coy
> * theBalm Plumper in Cocoa My Coconut
> * Stila Lip Glaze in Honey Dew
> * Lancome Juicy Tubes in Rain Boots
> * Jack Black Lip Balm in Vanilla Lavender
> * Murad Pom Lip Protector
> * Lip Fusion XL mini
> * Bobbi Brown Crystal Gloss mini
> * Smashbox O-Gloss mini
> * Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy mini
> * Michael Kors Rollerball
> 
> 
> This tote is a workhorse but the little Clinique mini cosmetic case holds a ridiculous amount of stuff, it's unreal. I usually have more crap in there but she is a new bag so I did lots of organizer when I moved into her.


 

Love the classic style of your tote and how everything matches in the inside of the purse.


----------



## lamujerderene

Restore724 said:


> Large *Sophia* has lots of room but I do not carry much stuff.
> 17 (L) x 12 (H) x 3 ¼ (W)



Same Bag same Fob, Isn't the perfect fob for the perfect bag?


----------



## neobaglover

Kicking myself in the butt for not getting this bag... gorgeous!



Restore724 said:


> Large *Sophia* has lots of room but I do not carry much stuff.
> 17 (L) x 12 (H) x 3 ¼ (W)


----------



## ghall

Poppy button bag innards


----------



## paula3boys

Thanks for the pics of your button bag G! You fit a lot in there, but it doesn't look stuffed. That is great. Love the colorful items in there btw. 

I can't wait to use my button bag soon!


----------



## coachmommyofmin

My second button bag is out for delivery, can't wait to get it! G- thank's for the pics, you've made me SOOOO excited about mine


----------



## ktdydit

I think that Clinique case has a black hole inside of it. I have the same one, and I can keep jamming things into it with room to spare every time. (Usually a bunch of lip gloss, as well.)

I have now got to search out that wallet. I think I am in love...


----------



## Bre

ktdydit said:


> I think that Clinique case has a black hole inside of it. I have the same one, and I can keep jamming things into it with room to spare every time. (Usually a bunch of lip gloss, as well.)
> 
> I have now got to search out that wallet. I think I am in love...



It seriously is a little black hole  I can't believe how much goes into that little thing!


----------



## Kayla91

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1316714&stc=1&d=1296794489

Inside my Coach Leather Pleated Soho Tote (F13733):

- Coach Leather Buckle Zip Around Wallet (F43384)
- Coach Cosmetic Case (F43890)
                 - Sephora travel size Mascara
                 - Smashbox Travel size O-Gloss
                 - Smashbox 35mm Eyeshadow
                 - Smashbox Heartbreaker Blush
                 - Smashbox travel size Photo Finish Primer
                 - It's a 10 Miracle leave-in product 
                 - Nectarine Mint Hand sanitizer
                 - Lancome Juicy Tubes Gloss in Rainboots
                 - WetSlicks Fruit Spritzers Gloss in Raspberry Splash
                 - Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss in Cactus Flower
                 - Sally Hansen Cuticle Massage Cream
- Charlaine Harris' All Together Dead (True Blood book)
- Travel mirror/Tweezers case & Tweezers
- Blackberry Curve
- California Tan tanning goggles and holders
- Keys
                 - Coach Pave Heart Lip Multi Mix Key Chain (92453)
                 - Coach Brass Pave Stars Key Chain (92810)
                 - Snowflake Keyfob
                 - Sweet Pea Hand Sanitizer in Hot Pink holder
- Armani Exchange Sunglasses
- Full Size Sweet Pea Body Spray and Body Lotion
- DKNY Be Delicious Perfume Roller Ball


----------



## Kayla91

Inside my Coach Leather Pleated Soho Tote (F13733):

- Coach Leather Buckle Zip Around Wallet (F43384)
- Coach Cosmetic Case (F43890)
- Sephora travel size Mascara
                 - Smashbox Travel size O-Gloss
                 - Smashbox 35mm Eyeshadow
                 - Smashbox Heartbreaker Blush
                 - Smashbox travel size Photo Finish Primer
                 - It's a 10 Miracle leave-in product 
                 - Nectarine Mint Hand sanitizer
                 - Lancome Juicy Tubes Gloss in Rainboots
                 - WetSlicks Fruit Spritzers Gloss in Raspberry Splash
                 - Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss in Cactus Flower
                 - Sally Hansen Cuticle Massage Cream​ - Charlaine Harris' All Together Dead (True Blood book)
- Travel mirror/Tweezers case & Tweezers
- Blackberry Curve
- California Tan tanning goggles and holders
- Keys
- Coach Pave Heart Lip Multi Mix Key Chain (92453)
                 - Coach Brass Pave Stars Key Chain (92810)
                 - Snowflake Keyfob
                 - Sweet Pea Hand Sanitizer in Hot Pink holder​ - Armani Exchange Sunglasses
- Full Size Sweet Pea Body Spray and Body Lotion
- DKNY Be Delicious Perfume Roller Ball


----------



## Bre

Kayla91 said:


> Inside my Coach Leather Pleated Soho Tote (F13733):
> 
> - Coach Leather Buckle Zip Around Wallet (F43384)
> - Coach Cosmetic Case (F43890)- Sephora travel size Mascara
> - Smashbox Travel size O-Gloss
> - Smashbox 35mm Eyeshadow
> - Smashbox Heartbreaker Blush
> - Smashbox travel size Photo Finish Primer
> - It's a 10 Miracle leave-in product
> - Nectarine Mint Hand sanitizer
> - Lancome Juicy Tubes Gloss in Rainboots
> - WetSlicks Fruit Spritzers Gloss in Raspberry Splash
> - Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss in Cactus Flower
> - Sally Hansen Cuticle Massage Cream​- Charlaine Harris' All Together Dead (True Blood book)
> - Travel mirror/Tweezers case & Tweezers
> - Blackberry Curve
> - California Tan tanning goggles and holders
> - Keys- Coach Pave Heart Lip Multi Mix Key Chain (92453)
> - Coach Brass Pave Stars Key Chain (92810)
> - Snowflake Keyfob
> - Sweet Pea Hand Sanitizer in Hot Pink holder​- Armani Exchange Sunglasses
> - Full Size Sweet Pea Body Spray and Body Lotion
> - DKNY Be Delicious Perfume Roller Ball



 Finally!! Kay, you have a ton in that bag!


----------



## Kayla91

Bre said:


> Finally!! Kay, you have a ton in that bag!



This doesn't even take up a quarter of the room it can hold, but it's all I can carry since the bag is naturally so heavy!!


----------



## Bre

Kayla91 said:


> This doesn't even take up a quarter of the room it can hold, but it's all I can carry since the bag is naturally so heavy!!



It's a lot bigger than I had imagined it!


----------



## ktdydit

Holy keyrings, Batman!!! But seriously, Kayla91...I am coveting all of your stuff...


----------



## Kayla91

Bre said:


> It's a lot bigger than I had imagined it!



Dimensions Approx.: 17"L x 9"H x 6"W ~  Approx. 10"-11.5" Drop

Just to get an idea, and compare to your bag


----------



## Kayla91

ktdydit said:


> Holy keyrings, Batman!!! But seriously, Kayla91...I am coveting all of your stuff...



Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

I love the True Blood books too. Nice bag- it holds a lot!


----------



## misshcouture

everyones bags inards are so beautiful!!!


----------



## lorim321

CastoCreations said:


> Oh gosh...I just got my brand new Coach purse and LOVE it. It has my new Coach wallet (which I also love), my cell phone, business cards, gum, a couple of pens, and my variety of lip balm / lip sticks.
> 
> I definitely have my eye on one of the larger tote style purses though.


 Beautiful work


----------



## lorim321

I am about to get my first coach and will show you whats inside as soon as I get it!


----------



## madyaguess

It's been so long since i posted in here so since i have a long weekend with me i took some pics. Haha can you tell that i love purple  ?






What do i keep in my zoe pouch:
* Mini skinny attached to car key (misc cards inside)
* Julia wristlet (two way foundation, gloss, lip balm inside)
* Gramercy small wallet
* Iphone (taking the pic)


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## HibiscusT

I just found this community this week and wanted to join this thread. This is my first post, so I'm hoping I don't screw this up.

In my Rocker:

Waverly Hearts Zip Around Wallet
Pop C Universal Case 
Bath & Body Works cosmetic case 
Legacy Stripe PDA case 
Coin Purse 
Id Case
Hello Kitty Pouch
Hello Kitty Day Planner
Tokidoki Mints
Bubble Yum
Chap Stick
And my HTC Incredible - used to take pics


----------



## paula3boys

Your hello kitty stuff is so cute hibiscusT
Thanks for sharing your pics. You can fit a lot in that rocker!


----------



## HibiscusT

Thanks! I can't believe I actually got the photos to post.  This purse does hold a lot and this is the smaller size. I'd say this is my favorite Coach bag that I own.


----------



## ralewi

HibiscusT said:


> I just found this community this week and wanted to join this thread. This is my first post, so I'm hoping I don't screw this up.
> 
> In my Rocker:
> 
> Waverly Hearts Zip Around Wallet
> Pop C Universal Case
> Bath & Body Works cosmetic case
> Legacy Stripe PDA case
> Coin Purse
> Id Case
> Hello Kitty Pouch
> Hello Kitty Day Planner
> Tokidoki Mints
> Bubble Yum
> Chap Stick
> And my HTC Incredible - used to take pics


 Great stuff.  I had no idea this bag held so much.


----------



## Rockst@r

Very nice Rocker! I love this bag and have been trying to decide on which color.


----------



## Jardin de Lis

HibiscusT said:


> Thanks! I can't believe I actually got the photos to post. This purse does hold a lot and this is the smaller size. I'd say this is my favorite Coach bag that I own.


 
I was surprised how big it was when I got mine having never seen one in person. The small is supposed to be 12" wide but that's for the bottom of the bag -- the sides spread out to about 16", and the 5" width spreads out about 12". They should have a disclaimer on the website "Warning: Coach Handbags are larger than they appear".


----------



## HibiscusT

Jardin de Lis said:


> They should have a disclaimer on the website "Warning: Coach Handbags are larger than they appear".



Very true - I bought this bag because blue is my favorite color and the measurements on the website said it was the same size as the Hailey crossbody that I had been carrying.  When I first got it out of the box I thought I had accidentally purchased the large Rocker.


----------



## Bag Fetish

SOLD!
I'm buying one when i'm at the outlet next week..








Stylemestevie said:


> Poppy signature large wristlet in Brass? or gold i dunno lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats in it?? - whats in it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok front zipper first
> -my money. cuz imma baller.
> -iphone- caseless and naked, im too cheap to buy a new case, lol i also cry when i drop it.
> -a crap ton of coupons LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok on to the main compartment!
> -lol  those stamp cards
> -pencil,redpen, pencil,eraser [this is actually my pencil bag during school]
> -listerine pocket mist, neva kno when u gonna smooch some one
> -Oil sheets
> -tiny sephora lipglosses
> -Revlon lipgloss in Life's a peach  -Rimmel Lipstick in Nude Delight (I  these two lipcolours together)
> -Juicy mirror from juicy purse
> -Clinique mini GWP lipgloss in glamourfull - really nice! a little sticky tho
> -Rimmil eye kohl in jet black
> -Clinique Superblam moisturizing gloss in Apricot
> -MAC lipglass in Flurry of Fun
> -Hair tie


----------



## COACH_GAL

Madison OP ART SOPHIA TEAL













FROM LEFT TO RIGHT 
1)GERM X HAND SANITIZER
2)COCO BUTTER HAND LOTION
3)COACH WRISTLET WHICH I CARRY MY PINK IPOD IN
4)JERGENS LOTION
5)MIDNIGHT POMEGRANTE ANTIBACTERIA HAND GEL
6)PINK COACH COIN PURSE WHICH CARRYS MY MINTS AND BAND AIDS 
7)HELLO KITTY HAND WIPES
8)COACH WALLET
9)COACH SUNGLASS CASE
10)COACH MADISON LURX ZEBRE MINI SKINNY
11)ESTE LAUDER MAKE UP BAG 
      INSIDE 1)ESTE LAUDER BEAUTIFUL AND PLEASURES PERFUME
                2)SNASHBOX LIP GLOSS
                3)LIP SMACKER
                4)BURTS BEES
                5)JEMMA KIDD LIP
                6)RIMMEL LASH ACCELERATOR MASCARA 
                7)LAVANILLA LIP SHINE
                 8)TRAVEL SIZE MARC JACOBS LOLA , PURE BY DKNY   AND     SOME RANDOM ONE.
 12)FLASH DRIVE 
13) TRAVEL SIZE REFILLABLE PURSE SPRAY
14)KOTEX TRAVEL
15)PHONE CHARGER
16)FINER NAIL CLIPPERS , NAIL FILES AND NAIL BRUSH


----------



## Bag Fetish

which coach wallet is that?   Looks like a card/checkbook holder 





COACH_GAL said:


> Madison OP ART SOPHIA TEAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM LEFT TO RIGHT
> 1)GERM X HAND SANITIZER
> 2)COCO BUTTER HAND LOTION
> 3)COACH WRISTLET WHICH I CARRY MY PINK IPOD IN
> 4)JERGENS LOTION
> 5)MIDNIGHT POMEGRANTE ANTIBACTERIA HAND GEL
> 6)PINK COACH COIN PURSE WHICH CARRYS MY MINTS AND BAND AIDS
> 7)HELLO KITTY HAND WIPES
> 8)COACH WALLET
> 9)COACH SUNGLASS CASE
> 10)COACH MADISON LURX ZEBRE MINI SKINNY
> 11)ESTE LAUDER MAKE UP BAG
> INSIDE 1)ESTE LAUDER BEAUTIFUL AND PLEASURES PERFUME
> 2)SNASHBOX LIP GLOSS
> 3)LIP SMACKER
> 4)BURTS BEES
> 5)JEMMA KIDD LIP
> 6)RIMMEL LASH ACCELERATOR MASCARA
> 7)LAVANILLA LIP SHINE
> 8)TRAVEL SIZE MARC JACOBS LOLA , PURE BY DKNY AND SOME RANDOM ONE.
> 12)FLASH DRIVE
> 13) TRAVEL SIZE REFILLABLE PURSE SPRAY
> 14)KOTEX TRAVEL
> 15)PHONE CHARGER
> 16)FINER NAIL CLIPPERS , NAIL FILES AND NAIL BRUSH


----------



## Bag Fetish

double post


----------



## COACH_GAL

Its the coach signature multi case with Id . I have another coach wallet that has all the bells and whistles but I actually love this one more.


----------



## Bag Fetish

do you mind posting pic's of the inside? 


COACH_GAL said:


> Its the coach signature multi case with Id . I have another coach wallet that has all the bells and whistles but I actually love this one more.


----------



## Lola69

Jardin de Lis said:


> I was surprised how big it was when I got mine having never seen one in person. The small is supposed to be 12" wide but that's for the bottom of the bag -- the sides spread out to about 16", and the 5" width spreads out about 12". They should have a disclaimer on the website "Warning: Coach Handbags are larger than they appear".





HibiscusT said:


> Very true - I bought this bag because blue is my favorite color and *the measurements on the website said it was the same size as the Hailey crossbody that I had been carrying.  When I first got it out of the box I thought I had accidentally purchased the large Rocker*.



Thank you guys for mentiong this! I also have the hailey and have been debating this bag for sometime and i was thinking idk?? cause it seems like the same size as the hailey according to coach.com and i didn't want 2 of the same size bags. Very good to know. Would you have side by side pics of the 2?


----------



## HibiscusT

Lola69 said:


> Thank you guys for mentiong this! I also have the hailey and have been debating this bag for sometime and i was thinking idk?? cause it seems like the same size as the hailey according to coach.com and i didn't want 2 of the same size bags. Very good to know. Would you have side by side pics of the 2?



I can post some pics of the two side by side. I'm away from home right now, so it will be Wednesday before I can get them up. Is it ok to post them in this thread?


----------



## Lola69

HibiscusT said:


> I can post some pics of the two side by side. I'm away from home right now, so it will be Wednesday before I can get them up. Is it ok to post them in this thread?



Thanks so much!!  I am not sure if 1 pic will hurt, but in case mods say something there is the coach in action thread, i guess there? Here is the link, I notice sometimes people post modeling shots and pics of their bags sitting somewhere. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/pictures-of-your-coach-in-action-406571-122.html


----------



## COACH_GAL

Sure


----------



## sandyclaws

I love the color of the teal sophia....I want her next!


----------



## Bag Fetish

awesome thanks. Are you able to hold bills(paper money) in this wallet without folding it ? 



COACH_GAL said:


> Sure


----------



## Bag Fetish

Inside my new wristlet.. Its perfect for my keys, gum, work needs and my phone   the front pocket hold my cash


----------



## COACH_GAL

ummmm Yes it holds everything very nicely !


----------



## clb1968

Bag Fetish said:


> Inside my new wristlet.. Its perfect for my keys, gum, work needs and my phone   the front pocket hold my cash



Which wristlet is it?


----------



## Lola69

HibiscusT said:


> I can post some pics of the two side by side. I'm away from home right now, so it will be Wednesday before I can get them up. Is it ok to post them in this thread?



Sorry don't need the pics no more went with my hailey to the store and did comparisons thanks anyway


----------



## HibiscusT

Lola69 said:


> Sorry don't need the pics no more went with my hailey to the store and did comparisons thanks anyway



No problem. Did you decide to get a Rocker?  I do agree with you about the Rocker strap being a lot shorter than other crossbody bags.


----------



## Bag Fetish

here you go.. 





clb1968 said:


> Which wristlet is it?


----------



## COACH_GAL

Ohhhhh I love that one!


----------



## nursie

what my small toffee croc sophia holds:







from L to R. 
top row: lulu organizer for store discount cards,insurance cards,professional licenses.coin purse for coins and a burts bees lip balm.checkbook and daily planner.

bottom row: wristlet holds store receipts,mini bath and body works hand sanitizer. wallet


----------



## Jardin de Lis

^^^Nice color pallet^^^


----------



## Lola69

HibiscusT said:


> No problem. Did you decide to get a Rocker?  I do agree with you about the Rocker strap being a lot shorter than other crossbody bags.



Hey! Sorry, just saw this message well to my surprise hubby got it for me, it was waiting for me in the mail, my v~day gift. So happy i love it!  It is much bigger than my Hailey. I don't like it cross body, i think i am going to use it as a satchel. I think i need a new wallet and coin purse to match . I am going to post some pics also : My stuff along with my lil baby's.


----------



## lorim321

The inside of my poppy pocket hobo


----------



## ralewi

nursie said:


> what my small toffee croc sophia holds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from L to R.
> top row: lulu organizer for store discount cards,insurance cards,professional licenses.coin purse for coins and a burts bees lip balm.checkbook and daily planner.
> 
> bottom row: wristlet holds store receipts,mini bath and body works hand sanitizer. wallet


 I love how you coordinate your accessories with your bags.


----------



## ralewi

Lola69 said:


> Hey! Sorry, just saw this message well to my surprise hubby got it for me, it was waiting for me in the mail, my v~day gift. So happy i love it!  It is much bigger than my Hailey. I don't like it cross body, i think i am going to use it as a satchel. I think i need a new wallet and coin purse to match . I am going to post some pics also : My stuff along with my lil baby's.


 That bag holds alot. Love that inlaid wristlet.


----------



## ralewi

lorim321 said:


> The inside of my poppy pocket hobo


 I love the lining of this bag.


----------



## lorim321

ralewi said:


> I love the lining of this bag.


 Thanks  meee tooo


----------



## Lola69

ralewi said:


> That bag holds alot. Love that inlaid wristlet.



Thank you sweetie, it was a gift and i love it to death


----------



## Bag Fetish

with tons of room to spare...


nursie said:


> what my small toffee croc sophia holds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from L to R.
> top row: lulu organizer for store discount cards,insurance cards,professional licenses.coin purse for coins and a burts bees lip balm.checkbook and daily planner.
> 
> bottom row: wristlet holds store receipts,mini bath and body works hand sanitizer. wallet


----------



## Bag Fetish

in my sophia today ... 
coach gloves,
bleeker wallet, 
large wristlet, I use this for work, had meds, keys, cards, and gum in it 
small legecy wristlet, has pictures, cards and mis stuff 
hand cream, advil
lv cles with keys attached,
some mail and date book.


----------



## Jardin de Lis

Small patent Sophia:

Cole Haan large patent leather wallet
Leather Bonnie wristlet
Signature card wallet (holds my pictures and hubbie's Army dog tag)
Cell phone
Pad paper / pen
Pepper spray (forgot)
Clinique DDL (who can live without this stuff?)

A minimalist as you can see -- just like to carry what I might need while out and about.


----------



## Bag Fetish

good use for a skinny mini... 





Jardin de Lis said:


> Small patent Sophia:
> 
> Cole Haan large patent leather wallet
> Leather Bonnie wristlet
> Signature card wallet (holds my pictures and hubbie's Army dog tag)
> Cell phone
> Pad paper / pen
> Pepper spray (forgot)
> Clinique DDL (who can live without this stuff?)
> 
> A minimalist as you can see -- just like to carry what I might need while out and about.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Inside my ski bunny glam tote..I just bought this tan Jumbo purse to go from Pursebling.com.It is great to help with giving my bag structure..If anyone is interested in having a discount code to order some purse accessorie's, pm meMine was $16.11 with the code(reg.$18.95 )and All products include Free shipping!*


----------



## Blue Chaos

I'm new to tPF and since I can't do a reveal, I thought I would jump in here. Just got my Poppy Rocker for Valentine's Day and I love this bag. The small holds a ton of stuff.

Roxy Organizer
Wallet
Cosmetic Case
Wristlet
Wristlet
Coin Case
Anne Klein Sunglasses
iPhone cable & adapter which I carry in small dust bag
iPhone (used for photos)


----------



## blah956

Blue Chaos said:


> I'm new to tPF and since I can't do a reveal, I thought I would jump in here. Just got my Poppy Rocker for Valentine's Day and I love this bag. The small holds a ton of stuff.
> 
> Roxy Organizer
> Wallet
> Cosmetic Case
> Wristlet
> Wristlet
> Coin Case
> Anne Klein Sunglasses
> iPhone cable & adapter which I carry in small dust bag
> iPhone (used for photos)



awesommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme


----------



## loveglam

Blue Chaos said:


> I'm new to tPF and since I can't do a reveal, I thought I would jump in here. Just got my Poppy Rocker for Valentine's Day and I love this bag. The small holds a ton of stuff.
> 
> Roxy Organizer
> Wallet
> Cosmetic Case
> Wristlet
> Wristlet
> Coin Case
> Anne Klein Sunglasses
> iPhone cable & adapter which I carry in small dust bag
> iPhone (used for photos)



Your heart shaped case is so cute!


----------



## ralewi

Blue Chaos said:


> I'm new to tPF and since I can't do a reveal, I thought I would jump in here. Just got my Poppy Rocker for Valentine's Day and I love this bag. The small holds a ton of stuff.
> 
> Roxy Organizer
> Wallet
> Cosmetic Case
> Wristlet
> Wristlet
> Coin Case
> Anne Klein Sunglasses
> iPhone cable & adapter which I carry in small dust bag
> iPhone (used for photos)



Love your stuff.  Everything. Is organized so well.


----------



## Blue Chaos

Thank you all for your nice comments.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Attempted to use your code, cant be used, you have it because you submitted a review. thanks anyway!








dawnqueenb69 said:


> *Inside my ski bunny glam tote..I just bought this tan Jumbo purse to go from Pursebling.com.It is great to help with giving my bag structure..If anyone is interested in having a discount code to order some purse accessorie's, pm meMine was $16.11 with the code(reg.$18.95 )and All products include Free shipping!*


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Bag Fetish said:


> Attempted to use your code, cant be used, you have it because you submitted a review. thanks anyway!


 *Yeah, maybe you have to purchase your first item at reg. price (which is still good), and the shipping is always Free, and that alone is worth it*


----------



## trucoachaddict

Pics are a little blurry I used my cell. I was at work and my supervisor was like "omg you take pictures of yor bag too" LOL


----------



## ralewi

trucoachaddict said:


> Pics are a little blurry I used my cell. I was at work and my supervisor was like "omg you take pictures of yor bag too" LOL


I love how all your accessories match.


----------



## sandyclaws

Inside my GRAPHITE poppy sequence groovy.
*FRONT POCKET* - Droid X
  -chaptstick and 2 lipglosses

*INSIDE* - receipts  
  -small midnight pomegranate body spray
  -tissues
  -poppy embellished patent slim zip wallet 
  -planner
  -mini skinny
  -mints
  -inhaler


----------



## mizz_tiff

In my Coach bag today:


Burt's Bees
Lotion
Mini Sig Cosmetic Pouch
AT&T Quickfire
Hello Kitty Calculator
Hello Kitty Wallet (Got it for V-day )
Hello Kitty Mirror
Car Keys
Notepad
Checkbook
Planner/Calendar
Pen


----------



## trucoachaddict

ralewi said:


> I love how all your accessories match.


 

Thanks Ralewi.


----------



## ralewi

sandyclaws said:


> Inside my GRAPHITE poppy sequence groovy.
> *FRONT POCKET* - Droid X
> -chaptstick and 2 lipglosses
> 
> *INSIDE* - receipts
> -small midnight pomegranate body spray
> -tissues
> -poppy embellished patent slim zip wallet
> -planner
> -mini skinny
> -mints
> -inhaler


I love that wallet


----------



## ralewi

mizz_tiff said:


> In my Coach bag today:
> 
> 
> Burt's Bees
> Lotion
> Mini Sig Cosmetic Pouch
> AT&T Quickfire
> Hello Kitty Calculator
> Hello Kitty Wallet (Got it for V-day )
> Hello Kitty Mirror
> Car Keys
> Notepad
> Checkbook
> Planner/Calendar
> Pen


cute hello kitty stuff.


----------



## mizz_tiff

ralewi said:


> cute hello kitty stuff.




Thank you.


----------



## sandyclaws

ralewi said:


> I love that wallet



Thanks! I love this wallet so much...my bf catches me looking in my bags to glance at it. My favorite wallet so far


----------



## callyne18

i don't have a lot!  here's my share!











(L-R): coupon heart envelope, Juicy Couture Eye Glasses, MK patent black wallet, tissue, lipsticks, card holder, mirror, Purell hand sanitizer, hair clip, Clean&Clear oil absorbent sheets and keys.

sorry for the photo quality, i'm using my cellphone.


----------



## ralewi

chillyne said:


> i don't have a lot!  here's my share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (L-R): coupon heart envelope, Juicy Couture Eye Glasses, MK patent black wallet, tissue, lipsticks, card holder, mirror, Purell hand sanitizer, hair clip, Clean&Clear oil absorbent sheets and keys.
> 
> sorry for the photo quality, i'm using my cellphone.


nice stuff. where did you get the coupon heart envelope?


----------



## Tamy1119

trucoachaddict said:


> Pics are a little blurry I used my cell. I was at work and my supervisor was like "omg you take pictures of yor bag too" LOL




LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS.... I have the Cosmetic case....


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

2011 Spring Large black leather Kristin hobo

-Hand sanitizer
-hand lotions
-Kleenex
-crappy cell phone
-keys
-my glasses/case
-my work calendar
-black leather Coach Zoe accordian wallet
-two flower pouches (large one has chapstick, feminine products, ibuprofen, etc) and the small one has my iPod nano and earphones
- my police badge/holder


----------



## ralewi

HisWifeTheirMom said:


> 2011 Spring Large black leather Kristin hobo
> 
> -Hand sanitizer
> -hand lotions
> -Kleenex
> -crappy cell phone
> -keys
> -my glasses/case
> -my work calendar
> -black leather Coach Zoe accordian wallet
> -two flower pouches (large one has chapstick, feminine products, ibuprofen, etc) and the small one has my iPod nano and earphones
> - my police badge/holder


 great stuff.


----------



## alatrop




----------



## COACH_GAL

trucoachaddict said:


> Pics are a little blurry I used my cell. I was at work and my supervisor was like "omg you take pictures of yor bag too" LOL


 

Awwwwe I love the sophias , Twins on teal !!!!!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Inside my soho suede demi flap in(Flint)..Its not as small as it looks!I haven't finished loading her up for tomorrow~Purchased~11/27/05!!!!*


----------



## nubeepurselover

i always buy large bags because i carry school supplies, sunglass cases, and most of all my MacBook Pro!


----------



## trucoachaddict

ralewi said:


> I love how all your accessories match.


 

Thanks Ralewi.


----------



## trucoachaddict

Tamy1119 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS.... I have the Cosmetic case....


 

Thanks Tamy. Hoping to score the universal case.


----------



## clb1968

carrying my 3d op art blue groovy







contents of front pocket






and main pocket


----------



## baiyishang

alatrop said:


> what's the name for this bag? Love the color.


----------



## naughtynicki

ralewi said:


> nice stuff. where did you get the coupon heart envelope?


i want to know too


----------



## callyne18

ralewi said:


> nice stuff. where did you get the coupon heart envelope?


 


naughtynicki said:


> i want to know too


 
ooppssiiee sorry for the late reply. i got it from a Korean store near my work place.  it is a zip plastic envelope. i've attached couple pics!


----------



## violetrose

Lip balm, Altoids, a fine black rollerball pen & a vintage coinpurse!


----------



## Coachnut

alatrop said:


>


That is the Patent Ergo...not sure if this is pond blue or not.


----------



## Snailz

Hey now that I got my first Coach bag I need to do one of these... I'm excited...


----------



## sandyclaws

what kind of bag did you get?! ohhh...i cant wait to see :]^^^^^^


----------



## Snailz

Huh who me? I posted some pics in the chat thread... still need to do the guts...


----------



## Senoj

I have:

wallet
ipod
hand sanitizer
camera
cell phone
coach wristlet
lotion
bills
cosmetic case
umbrella
daily text
small notebook
check book
asprin
visine

I think that's about it


----------



## Snailz

Ok I think this is the FIRST EVER guys Coach bag done in this thread... I may be wrong... but here it is...






So far I have my Dolce & Gabanna The One cologne... eye glasses in case my contacts ever get lost or something... hand lotion... stun gun... nail clipper... wallet... Ipod... Coach lanyard id holder for work... extra pen...

And this is also my very first bag ever so I'm still getting use to what I should keep in there and what can go... but so far it's been pretty good...


----------



## Snailz

Oh and the phone charger...


----------



## Jardin de Lis

I always wondered what men carried in their man bags, a curiosity like... do scotts wear anything under their kilts LOL. Tried to talk my husband into carrying a bag like that but he just gave me the stink-eye. He carries a leather backpack anyhow so what's the big deal with sizing it down a bit? Hmmm, maybe he senses that I would "borrow" it a day or two?


----------



## Snailz

Yeah I use to ask everyone for lotion and noone had any... and the nail clipper... and a pen... or paper (which I just added)... and I told my wife yesterday... I could get used to this whole bag thing... my pockets have been freed up... so I don't have to worry about emptying them out to sit down comfortably... but I am liking it a lot... I don't think I could carry a bigger bag... cause everything fits in this one...


----------



## sandyclaws

thats so cool that you carry your own stuff! lol my bf hands me his wallet, phone, keys, and sunglasses as soon as we leave the car ... anywho nice bag


----------



## alatrop

baiyishang said:


> alatrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's the name for this bag? Love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Ergo Hobo (2007-ish). Color is called Pond.
Click to expand...


----------



## nypnay

inside my black sabrina :


----------



## jmentzer

Nutz4Coach said:


> Just got this whole ensamble Weds. and used it all for the first time yesterday. (Sunnies & Turnlock Fob & Phone not new)


 
Does anyone know which bag this is??


----------



## StupidLamb

sandyclaws said:


> thats so cool that you carry your own stuff! lol my bf hands me his wallet, phone, keys, and sunglasses as soon as we leave the car ... anywho nice bag




I agree my dad and my husband are always asking me to put their stuff in my bag and I hate it! lol

I like your bag alot snailz! I hope you never have to use that stun gun! lol


----------



## ralewi

nypnay said:


> inside my black sabrina :


What is that little case with heart on top and  the zip case with the hearts on it? I love hearts


----------



## nypnay

The tin with the hearts is a compact mirror! Its actually a heart with a bow!! And the bag with the hearts it where i keep my womanly items hehe + advil, floss, perfume atomizer, etc.


----------



## spunkn

Oddest thing...my 8 year old's stinky Vans shoe.  He broke his foot and I put his shoe in my bag while at the ER.  Totally forgot about it until I went into the bag and found his shoe there the next day.  Mind you, it's the shoe he's had for the last two years and wear all the time when he's not wearing his dress shoes for school.  Totally unCoach, huh?

At least it came in handy when I went shopping at a consignment shop and totally forgot his shoe size and had an A-ha moment that I didn't need him there to size him.


----------



## ralewi

nypnay said:


> The tin with the hearts is a compact mirror! Its actually a heart with a bow!! And the bag with the hearts it where i keep my womanly items hehe + advil, floss, perfume atomizer, etc.


so cute.


----------



## ralewi

spunkn said:


> Oddest thing...my 8 year old's stinky Vans shoe. He broke his foot and I put his shoe in my bag while at the ER. Totally forgot about it until I went into the bag and found his shoe there the next day. Mind you, it's the shoe he's had for the last two years and wear all the time when he's not wearing his dress shoes for school. Totally unCoach, huh?
> 
> At least it came in handy when I went shopping at a consignment shop and totally forgot his shoe size and had an A-ha moment that I didn't need him there to size him.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

nypnay said:


> inside my black sabrina :


 
Girl, PLEASE tell me this is the large Sabrina and not the regular size?!?!  If you can cram all that stuff into a regular Sabrina, then I must be doing something verrrrry wrong with mine!  LOL!


----------



## nypnay

This is the smaller size! The key is to keep them all in their tiny bags


----------



## Irishgrrrl

nypnay said:


> This is the smaller size! The key is to keep them all in their tiny bags


 
Ahhhh!  Thanks for the tip!  Now I have an excuse to go to the outlet and shop for tiny little bags!


----------



## RaeRae09

tabithasunshine said:


> Inside my black leather Mia tote:



EOS lip balm. Heck yes!!!


----------



## RaeRae09

ghall said:


> the insides of my Cypress XL Hobo



What type of LV wallet is that? It's so cute.


----------



## Snailz

.


----------



## Snailz

Is this wrong? Carrying my Bud Light around Circus Circus?






I had 2 encounters tonight... one with a BIG guy and one with a little guy... first the little guy... he said behind my. Back to his GF "is that guy wearing a purse?" I got in his face and told him he shouldn't hate it if my bag looked better than his GF's bag... so she hit him and told him to shut up and said she wanted a Coach Bag... ha ha... the big guy was looking at me and chuckling under his breath when he LOST at the strong man sledge hammer game... I took my turn and placed my bag on the gate hook.... and wouldn't you know it... I won my daughter a teddy bear for ringing the bell that guy couldn't reach... ha ha ha... Coach... it's for REAL MEN... sorry... just needeed to vent a bit...


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

lmao great story thanks for sharing





Snailz said:


> Is this wrong? Carrying my Bud Light around Circus Circus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 2 encounters tonight... one with a BIG guy and one with a little guy... first the little guy... he said behind my. Back to his GF "is that guy wearing a purse?" I got in his face and told him he shouldn't hate it if my bag looked better than his GF's bag... so she hit him and told him to shut up and said she wanted a Coach Bag... ha ha... the big guy was looking at me and chuckling under his breath when he LOST at the strong man sledge hammer game... I took my turn and placed my bag on the gate hook.... and wouldn't you know it... I won my daughter a teddy bear for ringing the bell that guy couldn't reach... ha ha ha... Coach... it's for REAL MEN... sorry... just needeed to vent a bit...


----------



## New2Coach

Snailz said:


> Is this wrong? Carrying my Bud Light around Circus Circus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 2 encounters tonight... one with a BIG guy and one with a little guy... first the little guy... he said behind my. Back to his GF "is that guy wearing a purse?" I got in his face and told him he shouldn't hate it if my bag looked better than his GF's bag... so she hit him and told him to shut up and said she wanted a Coach Bag... ha ha... the big guy was looking at me and chuckling under his breath when he LOST at the strong man sledge hammer game... I took my turn and placed my bag on the gate hook.... and wouldn't you know it... I won my daughter a teddy bear for ringing the bell that guy couldn't reach... ha ha ha... Coach... it's for REAL MEN... sorry... just needeed to vent a bit...



I love it! I would love to have seen the look on those guys faces


----------



## Jasmine K.

Snailz said:


> Is this wrong? Carrying my Bud Light around Circus Circus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 2 encounters tonight... one with a BIG guy and one with a little guy... first the little guy... he said behind my. Back to his GF "is that guy wearing a purse?" I got in his face and told him he shouldn't hate it if my bag looked better than his GF's bag... so she hit him and told him to shut up and said she wanted a Coach Bag... ha ha... the big guy was looking at me and chuckling under his breath when he LOST at the strong man sledge hammer game... I took my turn and placed my bag on the gate hook.... and wouldn't you know it... I won my daughter a teddy bear for ringing the bell that guy couldn't reach... ha ha ha... Coach... it's for REAL MEN... sorry... just needeed to vent a bit...


 

 too funny!!!


----------



## StupidLamb

Snailz said:


> Is this wrong? Carrying my Bud Light around Circus Circus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 2 encounters tonight... one with a BIG guy and one with a little guy... first the little guy... he said behind my. Back to his GF "is that guy wearing a purse?" I got in his face and told him he shouldn't hate it if my bag looked better than his GF's bag... so she hit him and told him to shut up and said she wanted a Coach Bag... ha ha... the big guy was looking at me and chuckling under his breath when he LOST at the strong man sledge hammer game... I took my turn and placed my bag on the gate hook.... and wouldn't you know it... I won my daughter a teddy bear for ringing the bell that guy couldn't reach... ha ha ha... Coach... it's for REAL MEN... sorry... just needeed to vent a bit...




Hilarious!! And I bet they had not bug light either! lol


----------



## Jardin de Lis

Snailz said:


> Is this wrong? Carrying my Bud Light around Circus Circus?..


 
 You are so funny


----------



## Snailz

Hey it works... two tall cans fit right in there... and yeah those guys got put in their places... where they need to stay...think twice before you step to this Coachie....


----------



## samshopping416

Let's see....carrying signature black wristlet, signature zip around wallet, water bottle, iphone 4...


----------



## dawnqueenb69




----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Heres everything in my poppy ski bunny glam tote!This bag can hold ALOT,lol...But I love it*


----------



## StupidLamb

StupidLamb said:


> Hilarious!! And I bet they had not bug light either! lol




ha ha what the heck? I must have posted this from my phone and the predictive text came up with that nonsense. I meant I bet they had NO BUD light either! lol


----------



## Snailz

I was wondering what you were talking about... crazy iphones... you ever been to thatb site... damnyou autocorrect.com?


----------



## newcoachlover

My new camel Sophia!!!!!


----------



## jmentzer

Zoe is the perfect bag! I love all of the pockets and the soft leather is amazing!


----------



## Lola69

dawnqueenb69 said:


>





newcoachlover said:


> My new camel Sophia!!!!!




Love both of your insides. I notice you guys mix hardware in your accessories i usually don't do that, but it looks good in both your bags that it's encouraging to me do it also.


----------



## Jardin de Lis

newcoachlover said:


> My new camel Sophia!!!!!


 

Gorgeous bag! I like your wristlet too.


----------



## ralewi

newcoachlover said:


> My new camel Sophia!!!!!


 love your accesories


----------



## ralewi

jmentzer said:


> Zoe is the perfect bag! I love all of the pockets and the soft leather is amazing!


 Zoe's rock. I have a black patent one.  I love this color.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Lola69 said:


> Love both of your insides. I notice you guys mix hardware in your accessories i usually don't do that, but it looks good in both your bags that it's encouraging to me do it also.


 *Thank You Lola69 That is so sweet of you!I never used to do this, but since purchasing my Ski Bunny Glam, I haven't even thought about it!!I really didn't care for  gold hardware, Until this bag I also love the Snowqueen accessorie's...Having a dark lining, I think multi-accessorie's look nice..I never had a bag with a black lining, but I love itAgain, thank's for noticing*


----------



## lorim321

Lola69 said:


> Love both of your insides. I notice you guys mix hardware in your accessories i usually don't do that, but it looks good in both your bags that it's encouraging to me do it also.


 I have a hard time mixing hardware too , I usually cant let my accessories contrast the lining of my bag either  OCD what can I say...its sad because most of the pics on here with mismatched things look awesome!


----------



## ralewi

^^I used to not mix hardware, but it was so hard to find accessories that I liked and the right colors.  So now I mix hardware.


----------



## StupidLamb

Snailz said:


> I was wondering what you were talking about... crazy iphones... you ever been to thatb site... damnyou autocorrect.com?




No I will check it out, is it funny? My phone comes up with some of the weirdest stuff sometimes that makes me laugh!


----------



## StupidLamb

ralewi said:


> ^^I used to not mix hardware, but it was so hard to find accessories that I liked and the right colors.  So now I mix hardware.



omg I never even thought about it!! lol I'm surprised I didn't! But then most of my bags have silver hardware because that's my favorite and so my accessories tend to be the same.


----------



## newcoachlover

Lola69 said:


> Love both of your insides. I notice you guys mix hardware in your accessories i usually don't do that, but it looks good in both your bags that it's encouraging to me do it also.


I don't mind mixing inside the bag, its hanging fobes of different metals outside I used to not like doing. But I don't mind it so much anymore...it gets really hard especially when you really like the item and it only comes in one metal choice.



Jardin de Lis said:


> Gorgeous bag! I like your wristlet too.



Thank You!!!


ralewi said:


> love your accesories



Thanks...they're a little old. Time for some upgrading!!


----------



## Lola69

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *Thank You Lola69 That is so sweet of you!I never used to do this, but since purchasing my Ski Bunny Glam, I haven't even thought about it!!I really didn't care for  gold hardware, Until this bag I also love the Snowqueen accessorie's...Having a dark lining, I think multi-accessorie's look nice..I never had a bag with a black lining, but I love itAgain, thank's for noticing*



No Problem yes just today i did some mixing i'll post a pic soon. 



lorim321 said:


> I have a hard time mixing hardware too , I usually cant let my accessories contrast the lining of my bag either  OCD what can I say...*its sad because most of the pics on here with mismatched things look awesome!*



They do look awesome!! I have a problem lol I do this all the time try to match, but it also gets expensive. I have some LV accessories that i try to match with my Coach bags, but it's hard to do being that the hardware is so different.



ralewi said:


> ^^I used to not mix hardware, but it was so hard to find accessories that I liked and the right colors.  So now I mix hardware.



I am learning to mix it up too. Doesn't look as bad as i thought. 



StupidLamb said:


> omg I never even thought about it!! lol I'm surprised I didn't! But then most of my bags have silver hardware because that's my favorite and so my accessories tend to be the same.



That's good, but i am really trying to mix it up let's see how that goes. LOL



newcoachlover said:


> *I don't mind mixing inside the bag, its hanging fobes of different metals outside I used to not like doing. But I don't mind it so much anymore...it gets really hard especially when you really like the item and it only comes in one metal choice.*
> 
> Thank You!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks...they're a little old. Time for some upgrading!!



This is true, it is hard finding key fobs to match the hardware on the  bag. I still don't mix that, as much as i try. I have issues LOL


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*^^Lola69~I can't wait to see what you have come up with..*


----------



## Lola69

^^ haha will post a little later or tomorrow


----------



## CrazyLemmings

Inside my ocelot gallery tote


----------



## StupidLamb

CrazyLemmings said:


> Inside my ocelot gallery tote
> View attachment 1356522
> 
> 
> View attachment 1356521




I love it! I love your matching accessories! Is this bag MFF? I really want this bag!


----------



## OcelotMia

This is my first post ever so I hope it works out okay!  This is also probably the longest post on this thread. =/

My black Poppy Signature Sateen Glam Tote that I carry for work: 








Contents:
purple polka dot cosmetics case
purple iPod Nano
small brush
pocket calendar
Franklin Covey planner
purple wallet from The Icing
Madison Op Art dotted wristlet
Mad Hatter journal 
peppermint foot spray from The Body Shop 
Gray/Purple Clover small wristlet





Cover Fx Cream Foundation
Excedrin Migraine (I am going to get a sugar skull pill box from classichardware.com for this)
Sally Hansen lip gloss
cuticle nippers
Qtica Cuticle Balm
Solar Balm (also for cuticles)








(my camera does not get along with this shade of purple!)

purple coin purse
Pilot G-2 pens (LOOOOOVE!)
earphones that came with my purple/black BlackBerry Curve 9330 (not pictured because I forgot)
Icebreakers mints
not pictured - small pack of tissues (purple packaging...can you guess my favorite color??)

And everything that's in the zippered pocket:




deodorant
Bettie Page tampon case
LAVANILA Pure Vanilla rollerball
The Body Shop Hemp Hand Protector
Palmer's Cocoa Butter swivel stick (used as chapstick mostly)
small L'Occitane Hand Creme
B&BW Dark Kiss lotion
keys (San Diego is my hometown)

A crop from another picture to show my Valentine's key chain.  I love hearts like crazy and this key chain is practically my favorite thing ever!  I also want to get a purple scarf to tie on the other end of the handle.




And since I can only post 8 pictures, here's the outside of my Mia Ocelot Carryall which is prettier than the inside.  It's my first ever Coach bag--hence my username--and I carry this when I go out with friends.  It's a bit fancy though, so I'm on the lookout for a more casual bag.


----------



## ralewi

^^love all your stuff and your description of everything is great. I carry Excedrin migraine with me always. I also love hearts.


----------



## Tamy1119

WOW... YOu carry alot... but the Coach Tote makes it sooo easy, doesn't it???

LOVE EVERYTHING...


----------



## newcoachlover

Wow wouldnt think all of that was in there...so well hidden!!! Cute bags and I like that mad hatter journal..lol!!


----------



## Bagaholic23

I use mini wristlets for just about everything!  I use one for my camera.  One for my credit cards/cash in case I don't want to use my whole wallet or purse when running a quick errand.  One holds any medicine I have to take throughout the day.  They come in the cutest colors and really brighten up any bag for a really decent price.


----------



## dawnqueenb69




----------



## Bag Fetish

large purple sophia


----------



## sandyclaws

All of your sophias make me miss mine! They're all gorgeous!


----------



## sandyclaws

here's what is inside my bag right now...i got her Saturday and got home and changed into her. just love this color 














-INSIDE THOSE 2 POCKETS
 *i keep my lip gloss and foundation in one
 *and in the other pocket i keep my small pomegranate body spray

-MAIN COMPARTMENT
 *red Julia Planner
 *patent leather poppy zippy wallet
 *moonlight path small to go lotion
 *glasses (for computer/video games)
 *my lovely coach sunnies
 *hello kitty makeup bag (inhaler, medication, the pink estee lauder lipstick that came with the silver coach makeup collaboration, a moist towelette from a bbq place)
 *mini skinny that i have my usb drives in right now
 *fossil business card holder
 *chapstick
 *sour gummy worms i put in my bag last night and forgot to eat them when we watched a movie
 *another inhaler 
 *car keys with the sanitizer attached...
 *my phone is usually in there but i used it to take the pics...so my droid X
and i think thats it!


----------



## speedyluv

sandyclaws said:


> here's what is inside my bag right now...i got her Saturday and got home and changed into her. just love this color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -INSIDE THOSE 2 POCKETS
> *i keep my lip gloss and foundation in one
> *and in the other pocket i keep my small pomegranate body spray
> 
> -MAIN COMPARTMENT
> *red Julia Planner
> *patent leather poppy zippy wallet
> *moonlight path small to go lotion
> *glasses (for computer/video games)
> *my lovely coach sunnies
> *hello kitty makeup bag (inhaler, medication, the pink estee lauder lipstick that came with the silver coach makeup collaboration, a moist towelette from a bbq place)
> *mini skinny that i have my usb drives in right now
> *fossil business card holder
> *chapstick
> *sour gummy worms i put in my bag last night and forgot to eat them when we watched a movie
> *another inhaler
> *car keys with the sanitizer attached...
> *my phone is usually in there but i used it to take the pics...so my droid X
> and i think thats it!


 
LOVE this color, too! Do you mind telling me what size your Ashley is? Is it the small? Holds so much!


----------



## sandyclaws

speedyluv said:


> LOVE this color, too! Do you mind telling me what size your Ashley is? Is it the small? Holds so much!



its the large Ashley...i was going to get the smaller one but i love carrying this bag as a shoulder bag and its easier to get into rather than the small. plus it still loos good as a handbag


----------



## MarneeB

dawnqueenb69 said:


>


 

Those accessories look so pretty next to that pink lining!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

MarneeB said:


> Those accessories look so pretty next to that pink lining!


 *Thank youI love the pink lining!!*


----------



## paula3boys

I don't think I have ever done "what's in your bag" or if I have, it has been awhile. I really love my new waverly floral accessories so had to show them in the bag I put them in today. Forgive the poor cell phone pics and hyper flash (mostly on the first picture)





14323 raspberry (pink) patent Hailey- took two of her hangtags off and put my pave stars fob on her





the guts (you can get a glimpse of my favorite gum in the interior slip pocket LOL)





from left to right, top to bottom:
black gathered zip wallet, waverly floral universal case, waverly floral cosmetic case, black patent Julia card case
Hello Kitty checkbook cover, waverly floral wristlet


----------



## clb1968

I love the new waverly pieces, so pretty.


----------



## newcoachlover

^^Your insides are yummy...I soooo want that wallet!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Thanks girls. I love that wallet. It is my favorite of all time!


----------



## littles717

LOVE the waverly accessories, and twins on the hello kitty checkbook cover! 


paula3boys said:


> I don't think I have ever done "what's in your bag" or if I have, it has been awhile. I really love my new waverly floral accessories so had to show them in the bag I put them in today. Forgive the poor cell phone pics and hyper flash (mostly on the first picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14323 raspberry (pink) patent Hailey- took two of her hangtags off and put my pave stars fob on her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the guts (you can get a glimpse of my favorite gum in the interior slip pocket LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from left to right, top to bottom:
> black gathered zip wallet, waverly floral universal case, waverly floral cosmetic case, black patent Julia card case
> Hello Kitty checkbook cover, waverly floral wristlet


----------



## forevercowgirl

paula3boys said:


> Thanks girls. I love that wallet. It is my favorite of all time!


It's lovely!  there is just something about a coach wallet..once you have one, nothing else will ever do!


----------



## forevercowgirl

turningpointedonkeyrescue.com/what's%20inside2.jpg


----------



## lorim321

I really love those waverly pieces!


----------



## trucoachaddict

newcoachlover said:


> My new camel Sophia!!!!!


 Nice Sophia..love your wallet & sisters on the coin purse.


----------



## trucoachaddict

paula3boys said:


> I don't think I have ever done "what's in your bag" or if I have, it has been awhile. I really love my new waverly floral accessories so had to show them in the bag I put them in today. Forgive the poor cell phone pics and hyper flash (mostly on the first picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14323 raspberry (pink) patent Hailey- took two of her hangtags off and put my pave stars fob on her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the guts (you can get a glimpse of my favorite gum in the interior slip pocket LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from left to right, top to bottom:
> black gathered zip wallet, waverly floral universal case, waverly floral cosmetic case, black patent Julia card case
> Hello Kitty checkbook cover, waverly floral wristlet


 
Beautiful.. Hailey is the perfect crossbody. I'm 5'10" and it's the perfect length. And I adore your waverly pieces!!


----------



## paula3boys

Thank you! I agree- it is a perfect crossbody and I am loving my new waverly


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*~Inside my sv/light cream khaki/sweetheart groovy #16293~I can't believe what can fit into this bag,I love it!!*


----------



## Daisygirl21

I love these threads! 

today i carried a red (discontinued  ) coach poppy glam tote:

Medium pink vera bradley makeup bag
Small vera bradley makeup bag, also pink

envelope-style large pink(nardels)&brown juicy wallet
small container of q-tips
little plastic baggy containing white sugar (for my puppy incase she gets hypoglycemic)
the package of cotton rounds that i need to buy more of
a pink straw (lol)
my car keys (on a cute lilly pulitzer key fob strappy thing)
bath and bodyworks apricot vanilla triple moisture creme
bobby pins

~in the medium makeup bag:
blotting papers
honey altoids
colgate wisps
tide to go pen
orbit sweet mint gum
weleda "skin food" (super thick lotion)
cuticle oil
true blue spa(bath&bodyworks) paraffin hand lotion
Tylenol and aleive 

~in the small one:
Korres lip butter
nyx jumbo eye pencil in : cottage cheese
Clinique pressed powder
nars mascara
clinique gel face lotion
cherry vaseline lip therepy


----------



## Daisygirl21

Daisygirl21 said:


> I love these threads!
> 
> today i carried a red (discontinued  ) coach poppy glam tote:
> 
> Medium pink vera bradley makeup bag
> Small vera bradley makeup bag, also pink
> 
> envelope-style large pink(nardels)&brown juicy wallet
> small container of q-tips
> little plastic baggy containing white sugar (for my puppy incase she gets hypoglycemic)
> the package of cotton rounds that i need to buy more of
> a pink straw (lol)
> my car keys (on a cute lilly pulitzer key fob strappy thing)
> bath and bodyworks apricot vanilla triple moisture creme
> bobby pins
> 
> ~in the medium makeup bag:
> blotting papers
> honey altoids
> colgate wisps
> tide to go pen
> orbit sweet mint gum
> weleda "skin food" (super thick lotion)
> cuticle oil
> true blue spa(bath&bodyworks) paraffin hand lotion
> Tylenol and aleive
> 
> ~in the small one:
> Korres lip butter
> nyx jumbo eye pencil in : cottage cheese
> Clinique pressed powder
> nars mascara
> clinique gel face lotion
> cherry vaseline lip therepy


oh and my iphone haha


----------



## blah956

apparently i need to hire a purse organizer as well for my bag to look as put together as you ladies!!!!


----------



## MarneeB

blah956 said:


> apparently i need to hire a purse organizer as well for my bag to look as put together as you ladies!!!!


 

Yea, this is what I was thinking also, lol!


----------



## spruitt7

Question:

Is there a "Whats In Your Wristlet" Thread???? I've searched a few times, but I cant seem to find it. Lol.


----------



## Bag Fetish

spruitt7 said:


> Question:
> 
> Is there a "Whats In Your Wristlet" Thread???? I've searched a few times, but I cant seem to find it. Lol.




what do you use your wristlet for .. there are a few


----------



## InBloom

Phone, money, I.D., lip balm, and keys


----------



## Lola69

So i was going to mix and match the metals like most of you who do it wonderfully, but i couldn't pull it off. It didn't look so bad, but it still bothered me. So, i stood with silver HW with my accessories. I tried *dawnqueenb69*, but i have issues LOL, you do it so lovely though :0)

Inside my Rocker:

Inlaid Wristlet being used as a make-up bag
HK embossed wallet, Love it! Reminds me of my LV Zippy
Sunglasses inside black case with studs
Mickey Coin purse has change and my ear phones inside
HK coin purse has antibacterial in there, would hate for an explosion to happen in my bag
HK mints
VS Very Sexy Body Splash
My keys

Not pictured Iphone (charging)


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Lola69 said:


> So i was going to mix and match the metals like most of you who do it wonderfully, but i couldn't pull it off. It didn't look so bad, but it still bothered me. So, i stood with silver HW with my accessories. I tried *dawnqueenb69*, but i have issues LOL, you do it so lovely though :0)
> 
> Inside my Rocker:
> 
> Inlaid Wristlet being used as a make-up bag
> HK embossed wallet, Love it! Reminds me of my LV Zippy
> Sunglasses inside black case with studs
> Mickey Coin purse has change and my ear phones inside
> HK coin purse has antibacterial in there, would hate for an explosion to happen in my bag
> HK mints
> VS Very Sexy Body Splash
> My keys
> 
> Not pictured Iphone (charging)


*Thats Ok  I love all of your goodie's, especially the hello kitty. I do love Silver HW much more than gold/brass.*


----------



## Lola69

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *Thats Ok  I love all of your goodie's, especially the hello kitty**. I do love Silver HW much more than gold/brass.*



Thank you _

and yes i do 2 lol, i am seeing that now!
_


----------



## nursie

this is from a few days ago. i loaded my poppy striped glam tote up when the weather was sunny and in the 70's. ever since that day it's been in the 40's with rain, so everything came right back out. 
but here's what was in it for that one day:

gum in the outer pocket:










everything back in:





lotion and antibac in this cheapie wristlet from NY&CO:


----------



## trucoachaddict

Love your legacy stripes. The flowers on your wristlet are adorable.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

This is great, Thanks for sharing ladies!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I have bills, graff cosmetic case, guess wallet, small legacy wristlet, keys, in there..

in the zipper side pocket I have the strap stuffed in there, passport, some important papers.


----------



## Jardin de Lis

nursie said:


> this is from a few days ago. i loaded my poppy striped glam tote up when the weather was sunny and in the 70's. ever since that day it's been in the 40's with rain, so everything came right back out.


 
Same thing happened here. It got so hot we ran the air conditioner for one day, next day back down to 40 degrees and the heater has been on ever since lol. The NY&Co wristlet is so darling!! I love that.


----------



## Lilix

In my Madison Sophia right now is;

My iTouch 16G (desperately in need of charging)
An Essential Italian book by Berlitz
NOOKcolor with case
Headphones
A giant freaking bag of change that probably has 50$ in it. It's heavy as all heck!


----------



## Bag Fetish

do you find the handle on this wristlet stiff ? 







Stylemestevie said:


> Poppy signature large wristlet in Brass? or gold i dunno lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats in it?? - whats in it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok front zipper first
> -my money. cuz imma baller.
> -iphone- caseless and naked, im too cheap to buy a new case, lol i also cry when i drop it.
> -a crap ton of coupons LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok on to the main compartment!
> -lol  those stamp cards
> -pencil,redpen, pencil,eraser [this is actually my pencil bag during school]
> -listerine pocket mist, neva kno when u gonna smooch some one
> -Oil sheets
> -tiny sephora lipglosses
> -Revlon lipgloss in Life's a peach  -Rimmel Lipstick in Nude Delight (I  these two lipcolours together)
> -Juicy mirror from juicy purse
> -Clinique mini GWP lipgloss in glamourfull - really nice! a little sticky tho
> -Rimmil eye kohl in jet black
> -Clinique Superblam moisturizing gloss in Apricot
> -MAC lipglass in Flurry of Fun
> -Hair tie


----------



## Bag Fetish

IS this a regular size or large sophia ? 






Beriloffun said:


> What's in my pursey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't everything, as I am I "travel mode"


----------



## jade

Here's what I've got, sorry for crappy image quality.  I haven't transferred all my stuff yet since this is a NEW acquisition from today. But this is the bulk of my purse contents. (Gosh, I didn't know I had so much purple stuff.  )

Wristlet: lip gloss, space pen, eye drops, perfume roller ball, pill box
Cosmetic bag: tide pen, hand sanitizer, hand cream, lipstick, mini mascara, mini eye liner, hair elastics, nail file
Kristen Studded Wallet
Business Card Case
Comb

missing: gum, mini notepad, keys, receipts


----------



## Bag Fetish

I have been thru all 274 pages... looking for large and small ashleys to see what would work best for me .. I didnt see many


----------



## Bag Fetish

Regular size khaki.brown carly


----------



## dawnqueenb69




----------



## clb1968

Bag Fetish said:


> I have been thru all 274 pages... looking for large and small ashleys to see what would work best for me .. I didnt see many


Look for large and small Sabrina's, they would be similar.
I am sure that I have picks of mine in here, I had both sizes.


----------



## Hurrem1001

No pics, sorry. 

My purse(wallet)
Car keys
Shopping list
Pen knife
lip balm
cell phone
Dr's appt. cards.
pen


----------



## ghall

inside my large patent camel sabrina


----------



## Bag Fetish

ThAts A sOPHIA


----------



## girlbot

ghall said:


> inside my large patent camel sabrina


I love your purple wallet


----------



## ghall

Bag Fetish said:


> ThAts A sOPHIA


oh yeah.. just wishfull thinking! LOL... i never shoulda sold my large patent camel sabrina


----------



## ghall

girlbot said:


> I love your purple wallet


thanks! it's my favorite! marc jacobs


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Black Jordana





Contents:
-Waverly Hearts Wallet
-Waverly Hearts Wristlet
-iPad
-Rosegold mini skinny
-earbuds
-hand lotion
-hand sanitizer
-work CD
-roll of $ coins
-BCA pen (Bic???)
-work keys
-home keys
-Mac lip balm

This is the best bag!  It has so many pockets.  If I wasn't a purse addict, I'd never need another bag again.  But I am so...


----------



## ghall

Love your ipad case!! Where'd you get it?


----------



## girlbot

Icecaramellatte said:


> Black Jordana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents:
> -Waverly Hearts Wallet
> -Waverly Hearts Wristlet
> -iPad
> -Rosegold mini skinny
> -earbuds
> -hand lotion
> -hand sanitizer
> -work CD
> -roll of $ coins
> -BCA pen (Bic???)
> -work keys
> -home keys
> -Mac lip balm
> 
> This is the best bag!  It has so many pockets.  If I wasn't a purse addict, I'd never need another bag again.  But I am so...


So so cute!! I love that all of your accessories match


----------



## Icecaramellatte

ghall said:


> Love your ipad case!! Where'd you get it?



Apple!  It's the Apple SmartCover.  



girlbot said:


> So so cute!! I love that all of your accessories match



Thanks.


----------



## missaudrie

Icecaramellatte said:


> Black Jordana



Ooh I love all the pink accessories! And the bag is fab too!!


----------



## ralewi

Icecaramellatte said:


> Black Jordana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents:
> -Waverly Hearts Wallet
> -Waverly Hearts Wristlet
> -iPad
> -Rosegold mini skinny
> -earbuds
> -hand lotion
> -hand sanitizer
> -work CD
> -roll of $ coins
> -BCA pen (Bic???)
> -work keys
> -home keys
> -Mac lip balm
> 
> This is the best bag!  It has so many pockets.  If I wasn't a purse addict, I'd never need another bag again.  But I am so...


I love your bag and accessories


----------



## girlbot




----------



## Bag Fetish

what is the cute makeup bag you have ?  I like the colorful stuff


----------



## girlbot

Bag Fetish said:


> what is the cute makeup bag you have ?  I like the colorful stuff


I got it at Borders about two years ago, but I saw some similar ones recently!


----------



## girlbot

Bag Fetish said:


> what is the cute makeup bag you have ?  I like the colorful stuff


The smaller one, I just barely got at Bath & Body Works!


----------



## jade

girlbot said:


>



Where is your car key ring from?  Is that a monogram?  Cute!


----------



## Bag Fetish

girlbot said:


> The smaller one, I just barely got at Bath & Body Works!



 the one behind your wallet?


----------



## girlbot

Bag Fetish said:


> the one behind your wallet?



That one was from Borders


----------



## girlbot

jade said:


> Where is your car key ring from?  Is that a monogram?  Cute!



Thanks! Yeah it's monogramed! I got it from glitzyglam.com! There are also tons on etsy )


----------



## gogoroflcopter

My large Sabrina... My most used Coach bag...





Contents:
Coach embossed wallet
Pink planner
16 gb iPod Nano
Lady Gaga Beats headphones
Lotion
Pink Swiss Army knife
Versace eyeglasses/case
iStub cable
Keys and random pen/pencil bag


----------



## girlbot

gogoroflcopter said:


> My large Sabrina... My most used Coach bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents:
> Coach embossed wallet
> Pink planner
> 16 gb iPod Nano
> Lady Gaga Beats headphones
> Lotion
> Pink Swiss Army knife
> Versace eyeglasses/case
> iStub cable
> Keys and random pen/pencil bag


Where did you get your green pencil bag? I LOVE IT!


----------



## gogoroflcopter

@Girlbot, I found it at TJ Maxx very randomly... They always have random things!


----------



## Jeannam2008

My new Coach bag.




- Coach Wallet
- Vera Bradley wristlet (with medicines,band aids, nose spray, and stuff like that inside)
- Coach Clutch (with mascara, liner, lip balms and glosses, mirror, nail clippers, perfume samples)
- 2 packs of gum, starburst candy, and a maxwell house cappuccino cooler.
- Nivea a kiss of milk and honey lip balm
- Phone car charger
- Planner, note book, coupon holder
- Car keys, work badge, iPod Touch
- B&BW Twilight woods lotion


----------



## speedyluv

Jeannam2008 said:


> My new Coach bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Coach Wallet
> - Vera Bradley wristlet (with medicines,band aids, nose spray, and stuff like that inside)
> - Coach Clutch (with mascara, liner, lip balms and glosses, mirror, nail clippers, perfume samples)
> - 2 packs of gum, starburst candy, and a maxwell house cappuccino cooler.
> - Nivea a kiss of milk and honey lip balm
> - Phone car charger
> - Planner, note book, coupon holder
> - Car keys, work badge, iPod Touch
> - B&BW Twilight woods lotion


 
Love your bag! I just bought the Sophia in the same color, but too small for me. What is the name of your bag?


----------



## Jeannam2008

speedyluv said:


> Love your bag! I just bought the Sophia in the same color, but too small for me. What is the name of your bag?


  I have no idea what mines called, on my receipt is says Mad Dot Opa Carryall lol if that even helps  haha


----------



## LunaLove

I love hello kitty haha


----------



## girlbot

LunaLove said:


> I love hello kitty haha


I love hello kitty too!!!!! Great bag!


----------



## LunaLove

girlbot said:


> I love hello kitty too!!!!! Great bag!



thanks! yea i love herrrrrrrrr I actually have a tiny tattoo of her, just her face and a red bow. haha


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Inside my Kristin leather Hippie..*


----------



## girlbot

LunaLove said:


> thanks! yea i love herrrrrrrrr I actually have a tiny tattoo of her, just her face and a red bow. haha


Ahhh I love it!!


----------



## Restore724

_Another reason I love Sophia bag..._
I attended family graduation and did not want to carry around my bag and camera bag. Its stressful to carry too many bags.  The stadium seats are cramped and small. I had to carry zipclosure bag to prevent losing anything on the floor.  I planned to carry tote but realized I do not have one. I wanted Gallery tote with full zipper but they were out of leather and I was not connecting with signature fabric.  

So, I thought about carrying large Sophia python but did not want it to get damaged especially with cramped space. To my surprise regular size Sophia dotted black carried my large colette wristlet (miniskinny, phone, keys, lipstick, pen, misc), large sunglass case, and most important megazoom camera.  After bag was zipped, it was not bulky at all. I think I could also have removed sunglass case and bring snacks and bottled water.

Since I used the extra shoulder strap, I was able to get to my camera quickly and put it back while we were standing for applause.  I was even able to slip in 8x11 program pamplet into bag.   When we went out for dinner, I just carried my large colette wristlet (love how functional it is).


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Inside my kristin leather hippie(mushroom)~She holds alot..The only thing I left out was my digital camera..*


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*My Poppy graffiti cos. case has my lipglosse's, dental floss, sample's of my Coach perfume's,Purse size Rare Pearls perfume  and a couple of other small things..My Madison Floral wristlet has my cash,coins, License, and other card's...*


----------



## paula3boys

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *My Poppy graffiti cos. case has my lipglosse's, dental floss, sample's of my Coach perfume's,Purse size Rare Pearls perfume  and a couple of other small things..My Madison Floral wristlet has my cash,coins, License, and other card's...*



What is that Hello Kitty thing? Is it a mirror? I haven't seen it before


----------



## dawnqueenb69

paula3boys said:


> What is that Hello Kitty thing? Is it a mirror? I haven't seen it before


 *Yep it is a mirror !! I got it at Target for like $2.00....*


----------



## paula3boys

Oh cool!


----------



## Charstar

I took of photo of whats in my bag, a rare day indeed.
Shown, 
My Coach sunglasses and case, my new Coach wallet, 
my coach coin holder, my keys with my Coach Star Keyfob
Gold Coach Wristlet  hairbrush, D&B Disney Cosmetic Bag
and My purse

Not shown: A Fake Coach- wristlet - it's a brown one with C's 
But I don't want to encourage people to buy these at all.
It's not something I would buy myself but my mom gave this and I actually found a good reason to use, it holds my pens inside 
( If one them breaks hopefully this will save my actually Coach items from being damaged)


It took me forever to get all this stuff to actually match, 
Is it wrong to be to matchy? 
Starting to wonder if I got to much now.


----------



## Carley29

Charstar said:


> I took of photo of whats in my bag, a rare day indeed.
> Shown,
> My Coach sunglasses and case, my new Coach wallet,
> my coach coin holder, my keys with my Coach Star Keyfob
> Gold Coach Wristlet hairbrush, D&B Disney Cosmetic Bag
> and My purse
> 
> Not shown: A Fake Coach- wristlet - it's a brown one with C's
> But I don't want to encourage people to buy these at all.
> It's not something I would buy myself but my mom gave this and I actually found a good reason to use, it holds my pens inside
> ( If one them breaks hopefully this will save my actually Coach items from being damaged)
> 
> 
> It took me forever to get all this stuff to actually match,
> Is it wrong to be to matchy?
> Starting to wonder if I got to much now.


Your tote looks well organized and I like everything to match too. I am just not that good at matching like you are.


----------



## nursie

just moved in to my small tan python sophia...filled with my non-coach cheapie stuff:


----------



## girlbot

nursie said:


> just moved in to my small tan python sophia...filled with my non-coach cheapie stuff:


Very pretty!


----------



## mizz_tiff

Charstar said:


> I took of photo of whats in my bag, a rare day indeed.
> Shown,
> My Coach sunglasses and case, my new Coach wallet,
> my coach coin holder, my keys with my Coach Star Keyfob
> Gold Coach Wristlet  hairbrush, D&B Disney Cosmetic Bag
> and My purse
> 
> Not shown: A Fake Coach- wristlet - it's a brown one with C's
> But I don't want to encourage people to buy these at all.
> It's not something I would buy myself but my mom gave this and I actually found a good reason to use, it holds my pens inside
> ( If one them breaks hopefully this will save my actually Coach items from being damaged)
> 
> 
> It took me forever to get all this stuff to actually match,
> Is it wrong to be to matchy?
> Starting to wonder if I got to much now.






I have the same exact bag!!! We are bag twins


----------



## PickyCoachLover

nursie said:


> just moved in to my small tan python sophia...filled with my non-coach cheapie stuff:
> 
> *snip*


 
I am loving how you matched these accs to the bag...who cares if they aren't Coach! You have a good eye for matching. Beautiful!


----------



## ralewi

nursie said:


> just moved in to my small tan python sophia...filled with my non-coach cheapie stuff:


Love this bag nursie love how your accessories match so well.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

A better pic. of the insides of my Kristin Hippie ~


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*^^I just use the front pocketof my bag for some of my makeup, a couple of purse size perfumes,dental floss, Mac lip glosses, my Bare escentuals mineral veil and brush, and then there are just a couple of smaller things in there..But this bag does hold more than one would think *


----------



## Robicslady

girlbot said:


> Very pretty!


 And it all matches perfectly!


----------



## alyssa18o6

Wanted to show off my new beauty  I love her already, and I think her size is perfect!








- Cheapy pocket calender from Target.
- Coach daisy applique small zip around ($25 at the outlet!)
- Keep calm & have a cupcake notebook.
- Vera Bradley small makeup bag.
* excedrin, hand lotion, EOS lip balm, Revlon Lipstick, NYX lipgloss, hairties, bobby pins and oil blotter sheets.
- Keys.
- B&BW Dark Kiss body spray (my favorite!)
- Coach poppy graffiti mini skinny.
* holds frequent buyer cards, gift cards, business cards, etc. cards.
- DKNY coin purse.
* I took this out of my purse after I took this picture, and put my coins in the coin spot in the wallet.
- Tums.
- iPhone charger.

my phone was missing, and my camera which I used to take the pictures


----------



## muggles

^^ Great bag!


----------



## danigreen1

My new Colette hobo  :

Coach sunglasses (in case)
Pink sig wallet
keys 
Ipod
lavender Coach mirror/compact
Coach pill case
hand sanitizer hanging from bag
Kate Spade planner
Coach chubby holds my goods - gloss, mini lotions, etc..
Coach coin purse (sea horse)
phone not in pic - used to take pics...


----------



## temo

Inside my Stewardess Bag.


----------



## lurkernomore

danigreen1 said:


> My new Colette hobo  :
> 
> Coach sunglasses (in case)
> Pink sig wallet
> keys
> Ipod
> lavender Coach mirror/compact
> Coach pill case
> hand sanitizer hanging from bag
> Kate Spade planner
> Coach chubby holds my goods - gloss, mini lotions, etc..
> Coach coin purse (sea horse)
> phone not in pic - used to take pics...



Aren't you amazed at how much this bag holds? I have the plum and the black siggy, and I love them!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

My new bag from the Gilroy outlets (only $101 was $298)  LOVE, the color


----------



## dilynsev

What I carry in my Coach bag: My phone.....The latest book i'm reading, a Coach wristlet and coin holder. A bigger Coach wristlet for private girl items. Reading glasses, hand lotion and nail clippers and tissue,  a small LED flashlight and a pair of small sissors cause I hate how tall the straws are when you buy a fountain drink. ........ lol Im weird, I know.


----------



## speedyluv

danigreen1 said:


> My new Colette hobo  :
> 
> Coach sunglasses (in case)
> Pink sig wallet
> keys
> Ipod
> lavender Coach mirror/compact
> Coach pill case
> hand sanitizer hanging from bag
> Kate Spade planner
> Coach chubby holds my goods - gloss, mini lotions, etc..
> Coach coin purse (sea horse)
> phone not in pic - used to take pics...


 
Love it!!
Now let's see the new Parker I know you have


----------



## ktheartscoach

temo said:


> Inside my Stewardess Bag.



Looooove this!!!


----------



## temo

ktheartscoach said:


> Looooove this!!!


 

Awe thanks!  It's a great old bag. If a bag could be a soulmate, this one would be mine, I think.


----------



## AScott

Black Julia.....I have my cell phone, wristlet with credit cards, mac compact, folder, bottled water and keys..wow!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Inside my Poppy Ski Bunny Glam Tote ~I've missed carrying her. She is great for the Summer =)*


----------



## charchar1

You ladies are all so organized, you put me to shame!! :shame:


----------



## Daniisaddicted

http://www.flickr.com/photos/11519974@N02/5816058964/
Brought my Ashley to work today.

My camera, hand sanitizer, pen pouch, keys, Excedrin, BlackBerry Torch, notebook, Poppy cosmetic case with all of my makeup in it, wallet, Big Red, my engagement ring I apparently forgot to put on this morning, a fob I got for my birthday and finally my work keys.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

http://www.flickr.com/photos/64068089@N02/5833509223/in/photostream


----------



## zackchien

anything i use, include my small laptop and the chargers


----------



## sandyclaws

just got back from getting my car cleaned :] my new to me bonnie satchel... i got this yesterday and moved right in! 







-Coach Julia red patent leather agenda
-Dolce & Gabbana eye glasses
-small PEACH CITRUS bath and body works lotion
-eyeglass spray/cleaner
-Coach mini skinny
-Coach poppy patent leather wallet
-Fossil business card holder
-inhaler
-Keroppi brush/mirror
-nail filer in its pink holder
-Coach pefume my Bestie got me as a Graduation present
-rimmel lipgloss
-Estee Lauder lipgloss
-Chanel lipgloss
-Anee Klein watch
-random USB drive
-gum/blotting paper/pressed poweder
-car keys on a HELLO KITTY lanyard and with my Coach cupcake fob


----------



## dawnqueenb69

sandyclaws said:


> just got back from getting my car cleaned :] my new to me bonnie satchel... i got this yesterday and moved right in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Coach Julia red patent leather agenda
> -Dolce & Gabbana eye glasses
> -small PEACH CITRUS bath and body works lotion
> -eyeglass spray/cleaner
> -Coach mini skinny
> -Coach poppy patent leather wallet
> -Fossil business card holder
> -inhaler
> -Keroppi brush/mirror
> -nail filer in its pink holder
> -Coach pefume my Bestie got me as a Graduation present
> -rimmel lipgloss
> -Estee Lauder lipgloss
> -Chanel lipgloss
> -Anee Klein watch
> -random USB drive
> -gum/blotting paper/pressed poweder
> -car keys on a HELLO KITTY lanyard and with my Coach cupcake fob


 *Wow, youre bonnie holds alot!!It all looks nice*


----------



## paula3boys

Oooooh I can't wait to find the red patent agenda at the outlet!


----------



## PurseKindaGal

alyssa18o6 said:


> Wanted to show off my new beauty  I love her already, and I think her size is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cheapy pocket calender from Target.
> - Coach daisy applique small zip around ($25 at the outlet!)
> - Keep calm & have a cupcake notebook.
> - Vera Bradley small makeup bag.
> * excedrin, hand lotion, EOS lip balm, Revlon Lipstick, NYX lipgloss, hairties, bobby pins and oil blotter sheets.
> - Keys.
> - B&BW Dark Kiss body spray (my favorite!)
> - Coach poppy graffiti mini skinny.
> * holds frequent buyer cards, gift cards, business cards, etc. cards.
> - DKNY coin purse.
> * I took this out of my purse after I took this picture, and put my coins in the coin spot in the wallet.
> - Tums.
> - iPhone charger.
> 
> my phone was missing, and my camera which I used to take the pictures




Love your notebook where did you buy it?


----------



## ralewi

sandyclaws said:


> just got back from getting my car cleaned :] my new to me bonnie satchel... i got this yesterday and moved right in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Coach Julia red patent leather agenda
> -Dolce & Gabbana eye glasses
> -small PEACH CITRUS bath and body works lotion
> -eyeglass spray/cleaner
> -Coach mini skinny
> -Coach poppy patent leather wallet
> -Fossil business card holder
> -inhaler
> -Keroppi brush/mirror
> -nail filer in its pink holder
> -Coach pefume my Bestie got me as a Graduation present
> -rimmel lipgloss
> -Estee Lauder lipgloss
> -Chanel lipgloss
> -Anee Klein watch
> -random USB drive
> -gum/blotting paper/pressed poweder
> -car keys on a HELLO KITTY lanyard and with my Coach cupcake fob


That bag holds alot. I have i have a nail file in a pink holder also it is so cute. Awesome score on this bag.


----------



## greenes_girl

I've been trying to upload pictures but for some reason the upload isn't working. But! I will describe to you what frequents my COACH bags. 

-my purple d&g shades
-my crimson and gold COACH wallet (or whichever one matches with the bag I carry that day)
-tiny bottle of contact solution
-nail file
-photo of my husband in his military uniform
-urban decay eyeliner
-boing concealor
-Dior mascara
-Urban decay shadow for touchups
-Vera Wang Princess perfume
-Keys, with a cute purple key fob op art photo holder


----------



## CoachCruiser

My chelsea Coach wallet in curry to match my bag, my coupon to Talbots, and a bill to mail (it's a small purse!)....on large purse days I carry everything from magazines to my lunch inside.


----------



## alyssa18o6

PurseKindaGal said:


> Love your notebook where did you buy it?




Sorry for the horribly late reply, but I got it at Barnes & Nobles! I also saw them on Amazon as well!


----------



## redrose000

temo said:


> Inside my Stewardess Bag.



Luv the grey wallet. what brand is it?


----------



## temo

redrose000 said:


> Luv the grey wallet. what brand is it?


 
Thankyou!  It's a Hayden Harnett Lido in Lead Leather.


----------



## moi00177

Got this wristlet last Sunday. It is now in my large Longchamp bag. I can always pull this cute one out when I don't want to carry a huge bag. 

This little one holds 
my check book
starbucks card
burt's bee lip shimmer
earbuds
cell phone &
key holder.


----------



## Kansashalo

temo said:


> Inside my Stewardess Bag.



I have not seen this beauty in action in a long time - thanks for posting pics.  The Stewardess bag is such a classic, timeless beauty!


----------



## Igusia

Hi to everyone...it's my first post "what's in your bag"
finger cross U like it...

Today I have:

Blackberry Torch with I made photos
Miu Miu Cardholder
Burberry Haymarket Check Ziparound Wallet
Burberry Prorsum cosmetic bag full of lipstics 
L'occitane hand cream
Mini Cooper S key with Furla Duck Keychain
Ray-Ban
 Bobbi Brown Illuminating Finish Powder


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Igusia welcome to TPF - you did great with your first post. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Inside my Kristen leather zip top tote (in mushroom):

Fossil sunglasses
Makeup bag
Julia leather zippy wallet (in surf)
Bath & Body Works midnight pomegranate body lotion
Kleenex
Keys w/Coach key ring.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Igusia said:


> Hi to everyone...it's my first post "what's in your bag"
> finger cross U like it...
> 
> Today I have:
> 
> Blackberry Torch with I made photos
> Miu Miu Cardholder
> Burberry Haymarket Check Ziparound Wallet
> Burberry Prorsum cosmetic bag full of lipstics
> L'occitane hand cream
> Mini Cooper S key with Furla Duck Keychain
> Ray-Ban
> Bobbi Brown Illuminating Finish Powder




Hello..and welcome! Pretty bag!


----------



## lorim321

Inside my fawn medium patent zoe:
gunmetal zippy wallet
soho platinum wristlet
poppy makeup bag
keys
cellphone
gum


----------



## lorim321

Welcome to tpf igusia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweetpea83 said:


> Inside my *Kristin* leather zip top tote (in mushroom):
> 
> Fossil sunglasses
> Makeup bag
> Julia leather zippy wallet (in surf)
> Bath & Body Works midnight pomegranate body lotion
> Kleenex
> Keys w/Coach key ring.




Ooops typo*


----------



## neobaglover

I'm not too sure what my signature tote is called, I bought it in 2005 and its quite tiny.

Inside is:
Vuitton Epi Electric small agenda - which lives in its dust-bag so it stays scratch free
Vuitton damier pocket agenda - used as a wallet
Vuitton pochette - make-up bag
Vuitton groom key ring 
Coach wristlet - more make-up
Gucci Floral perfume - as my grabby daughter grabbed it out of the pic


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Inside my Kristin Hobo~*
*Pop c zippy wallet*
*paper's*
*Powder compact*
*In the multi-function pockets~lip gloss,oil blotting sheets, and some cards. In the smaller pocket, lipgloss, sm. jewel pen, and cough drops*
*In the front outside pocket~Ipod, gum, mini hot pink brush, and a case with my dental floss.*


----------



## whateve

Inside my absolutely gorgeous wisteria embossed leather sophia:
Madison black sparkle leather accordion wallet
Orange Poppy sunglasses case
Coach pill bottle case, coin purse, and card case all in Chelsea white and pink floral, very cute!
Then a bunch of non Coach items:
phone, keys, lip gloss, eyedrops, coin sorter wallet, dental floss, lotion, etc.


----------



## Clara_Tiara82

All the essentials. 
Make-up, Money (lots  ), hand sanitizer, lipstick, cards, and that little guy you don't leave home without


----------



## BrookeJ

Inside my Large Alexandra 15272  LOVE my Alexandra bc she holds a TON!!


----------



## pursegirl10

Wow, some of you have an enormous amount of stuff in your bags. Unfortunately, I have back/shoulders issue so I can't put a ton in mine and sticking with a smaller bag now(most of the time that is). I just purchased a small Coach Hamptons Black Pleated Shoulder bag. I would put up a photo, but anyways. What I am carrying in it is:

cell phone

small cosmetic bag which includes: lip stick, compact hair brush with mirror, contact lens refresh drops, concealer stick, benadryl capsules(i have allergies)

Pen

thin credit card wallet

checkbook

Things I need to add are a small tube of hand lotion, gum, hand sanitizer, kleenex and small note pad. I sometimes carry sunglasses in purse but not always. There's probably more stuff, but I can only fit so much in this purse


----------



## girlbot

BrookeJ said:


> Inside my Large Alexandra 15272  LOVE my Alexandra bc she holds a TON!!


I love that hippo and srawberry! What are they?!


----------



## BrookeJ

The hippo is a change purse I love hippos!!!  I have the hippo fob attached to my bag right now  and the strawberry is a reusable shopping bag  I got it at bed bath and beyond. Ive also seen them at world market. It's perfect when I just buy a few things and dont want to waste a plastic bag.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I have been carrying my Yellow Signature stripe satchel for the last week... 







Inside


----------



## Antonia

Here is my contribution...my Magenta Julianne!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Bag Fetish said:


> I have been carrying my Yellow Signature stripe satchel for the last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside


 *I love the color combo on this bag She looks comfy to carry too!!*


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Antonia said:


> Here is my contribution...my Magenta Julianne!


 *This bag is gorgeous inside and out!!*


----------



## Bag Fetish

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *I love the color combo on this bag She looks comfy to carry too!!*


 
Its very light on its own. Holds a ton, and fits nicely over your shoulder.. One of my summer time fav's. I bought the pink but in the tote.. I now wish I would have bought it in the satchel...


----------



## pursegirl10

I had previously written what was in my bag, but tonight took an actual photo of my bag, which is an all black (Coach Hamptons Signature Pleated Shoulder Bag). It's not the best photo, but it will do. This bag is small, but it fits quite a few items, and I still have nothing in that zipper pocket as well as nothing in one of the slip pockets. 

The following items are in my bag:

Genuine leather skinny wallet(don't know the brand)
checkbook
cell phone
mini memo pad w/pen(super cute..just bought it)
Estee Lauder small cosmetic bag includes: opti-free refresh drops, covergirl concealer stick, clinique lipstick, kiss my face mint lip balm, Clinique compact mirror & brush, a bandaid, and a few benadryl capsules(for allergies if needed)
sunglasses(random pair..I need new ones)


----------



## donnaoh

Bag Fetish said:


> I have been carrying my Yellow Signature stripe satchel for the last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside


What a gorgeous classy shape!


----------



## BellestChele

I can't believe I haven't done this before! Here's my large parchment laser cut Sophia!











Inside my Sophia is:

Matching zip around wallet
Cheap makeup case filled with nail clippers, pens, brush, chapstick, and hair ties
Colette wristlet used to kleenex and little bottle of aspirn
Julia mini skinny with store cards and insurance cards in it
Paperback book
Poppy universal case with my cell phone
Car keys with the Poppy red flower fob


----------



## iMeg

Phone is at home and I'm wasting time at work, but currently, I have my matching coach wallet/clutch thingy (I'm new at this), my notebook of topics I need to review for the curriculum I'm writing, my daily meds so I won't be all depressed and cry, my keys on my cute daisy fob keychain and a MAC makeup bag with the daily essentials in it -- MSF, MAC pro longwear lipstick in my fav nude, oil papers w/rice powder, etc.  Oh, and my emergency cocoa nibs.  ^_^


----------



## Jessi319

temo said:


> Inside my Stewardess Bag.


 
totally love this!!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

In My Bag Today


----------



## coachlover3

in my signature stripe tote:
matching wrisltet
keys with coach key fobs
keys for work
cell phone
guess wallet
calendar


----------



## dawnqueenb69

* Inside my audrey inlaid python leigh tote!! Its endless*


----------



## lorim321

dawnqueenb69 said:


> * Inside my audrey inlaid python leigh tote!! Its endless*


 You are soooo cute dawnqueenb69...I love your posts


----------



## lorim321




----------



## codegirl

Cricket White and Coral accessories with Madison Peony Croc Carryall. (also a coral Amanda satin cosmetic case)


----------



## lorim321




----------



## BrownEyedMe

Hi all  I'm new to the fourm and Coach. I figured I would introduce myself and show what's inside my new Coach, which was a score from my local outlet store. (Caught a 30% off sale )

24CM Signature East West Duffle
Wristlet
D&B wallet (currently looking for a Coach wallet to replace it)
Fossil coin purse (also looking to replace with a Coach)
Holster for my Blackberry
Brush
Keys
Tupperwear smigit with some Advil


----------



## speedyluv

Welcome! Your bag is so cute and organized


----------



## BrownEyedMe

speedyluv said:


> Welcome! Your bag is so cute and organized


 
Thank you.


----------



## trucoachaddict

BrownEyedMe said:


> Hi all  I'm new to the fourm and Coach. I figured I would introduce myself and show what's inside my new Coach, which was a score from my local outlet store. (Caught a 30% off sale )
> 
> 24CM Signature East West Duffle
> Wristlet
> D&B wallet (currently looking for a Coach wallet to replace it)
> Fossil coin purse (also looking to replace with a Coach)
> Holster for my Blackberry
> Brush
> Keys
> Tupperwear smigit with some Advil


 

Welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## BrownEyedMe

trucoachaddict said:


> Welcome to the forum!!!!


 
Thank you


----------



## KristyNikol

Today I carried my Madison OP Art Sateen Sophia Satchel :

Planner
iPhone
Water bottle
Tissues
Gum
Pen
Coach Makeup Bag
Tide-To-Go Pen
Compact Mirror
LV Wallet
Chanel Sunglasses
Hand Sanitizer


----------



## emilybug




----------



## daytona_mania

wallet, keys and cell


----------



## daytona_mania

forgot to add, bottle water, sunglasses and umbrella


----------



## Pursestan

Coach wallet, iPhone, keys, packet of tissues, lipgloss and hand lotion.


----------



## nursie




----------



## Scooch

nursie said:


>


 
Love it Nursie! So pretty for fall!


----------



## KristyNikol

photogurl said:


>


I Love this picture! Everything is so cute!


----------



## rlin9200

Inside my Kristin Spectator hobo:

Michael Kors Astor wallet in purple
leather cosmetic bag 
tissue
gum 
Coach picture frame fob
purple ink pen that rolled to the edge of the table


----------



## ahowe07

Am I the only one who loves purses but doesn't carry them? I carry a bag for school, I have a toddler and baby and rarely ever carry a bag for them (never a diaper bag!) but all I have are my keys and my itty bitty wallet. I have beautiful purses in my closet that I never use!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Python sophia ... in small.


----------



## just1morebag

Bag Fetish said:


> Python sophia ... in small.


 NICE!!!! u got one!! dont you love it??!!


----------



## bubu123

nursie said:


>


Nice! MY dream color of Sophia! And I LOVEEEEEEEE the poppy pop c wristlet!


----------



## Bag Fetish

just1morebag said:


> NICE!!!! u got one!! dont you love it??!!


 

Yes I got the small, I didnt even look for a large altho i'm sure I could have worked with it. Its much lighter then the woven... The bag is to die for!!!
I'm happy I decided on this one ... 
And its your fault .. LOL


----------



## nursie

bubu123 said:


> Nice! MY dream color of Sophia! And I LOVEEEEEEEE the poppy pop c wristlet!


 
thank you!!


----------



## Camnagem

Nursie you look fabulous carrying that Lindsey in your avatar!  LOVE it on you!


----------



## MedicGirl

*I just got my first COACH and I love it! So right now inside mine is just paper =)  I got the Lindsey in Persimmon, and soon I'll have her loaded up!*


----------



## nursie

Camnagem said:


> Nursie you look fabulous carrying that Lindsey in your avatar! LOVE it on you!


 
thank you so much!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I have that little coach graf costmetic case and LOVE IT!  I use it every day for work. Its perfectfor holding keys, small things, and I love that it has a the front zipper for my coffee change    I think i'm going to use this until its totally worn out...  






Jenn222 said:


> large khaki sophia =o)


----------



## just1morebag

MedicGirl said:


> *I just got my first COACH and I love it! So right now inside mine is just paper =)  I got the Lindsey in Persimmon, and soon I'll have her loaded up!*


 lol


----------



## Bag Fetish

today in my croc sophia





Wallet, passport holder, Lv pouch holds my gps car charger, keys, advil, sunglass case, hand cream, graff pouch, 





Graff pouch with all my little stuff, extra keys, deoderant,pens, lip gloss, 
Just odds and ends





Passport case with p/prts, extra business cards, res card, some keepsake notes, 2$ bill


----------



## ClassicLeather

in my bag you will find a coach wallet, coach make up bag, and coach coin purse.


----------



## PurseAppeal

Matching Coach wallet, Coach sunglasses, cell phone, ipod, checkbook, cosmetics, lotion, breath mints, body spray, hand sanitizer, hair spray, comb, advil, pens and post its.  I can fit a lot in there!!!


----------



## cfca22

Inside my Madison quilted Chevron I have my large zip around phyton MK wallet, my Burberry sunglasses, my Burberry make up bag, agenda, keys, my blackberry bold (not in the picture bc I was using it to take the pictures), brush,gum, and a Burberry pouch with I took of my Haymarket tote to use it for now until I buy the matching wristlet for this purse.


----------



## MedtechCarol

Inside my new metallic Emerson I just picked up...such a fun bag!
Wallet, cosmetic bag, 2 skinnys, pill box, sunglasses, keys, phone (using to take the pic lol) big hairclip and study cards.


----------



## cfca22

MedtechCarol said:


> Inside my new metallic Emerson I just picked up...such a fun bag!
> Wallet, cosmetic bag, 2 skinnys, pill box, sunglasses, keys, phone (using to take the pic lol) big hairclip and study cards.



I love the color of your bag. Its making me like that style very pretty


----------



## MedtechCarol

cfca22 said:


> I love the color of your bag. Its making me like that style very pretty


 
Thank you! I've been altering my collection to be more rounded and include a variety of styles I might not normally buy and it's been working out well- I have to force myself to go outside my comfort zone with metallics (normally I'm afraid of the rubbing off or daintiness of metallics). But this one feels very sturdy and I like it a lot!


----------



## emilybug

MedtechCarol said:


> Inside my new metallic Emerson I just picked up...such a fun bag!
> Wallet, cosmetic bag, 2 skinnys, pill box, sunglasses, keys, phone (using to take the pic lol) big hairclip and study cards.




We are bag twins on the Emerson and twins on the Legacy coin purse!


----------



## MedtechCarol

emilybug said:


> We are bag twins on the Emerson and twins on the Legacy coin purse!


 
Well I'll fess up hehe! It was your totally rockin' reveal and fabulous mod pics of this gorgeous bag that made up my mind- I knew I wanted a metallic bag and after seeing how cute it was on you I had to have it!!! So I begged for a coupon code and another tpfer gave me the $100 off $300....so I high-tailed it to Coach and grabbed the last one (I had to take the floor model LOL!) So thank you for such a great reveal- I would imagine all of your cute pics inspire (enable??) us! 

And I love that keychain- everytime my daughter does chores I tell her to grab her coins from my blue coin purse and it totally keeps her out of my wallet!


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Inside my black Kristin Satchel is my medium black Op Art kisslock French Purse Wallet, 2 pillbox cases (1 pewter metallic, 1 gray/white coated canvas print) folding mirror to match pillbox case print, Poppy black patent embossed C capacity wristlet with my makeup, 4 mini skinnies of various prints, my new Legacy card case which I adore and have not put anything in yet!  and my keys and phone!


----------



## kysayshi

I have a wallet (vtg Gucci), Coach wrist-let (I think its called the Amanda), glasses (Burberry), cell phone (Evo, not pictured because I used it to take this picture), and tons of receipts littering the bottom


----------



## cfca22

Inside my Madison Op Art Sabrina in Large I have keys, blackberry charger, MK wallet, Burberry sunglasses, agenda, Coach make-up bag, Burberry pouch with receipts and other junk, brush, lotion, Blackberry bold in white which I used to take the pictures


----------



## miriama59

A Coach wallet, cell phone, Oscar de la Renta sunglasses, keys, lip balm, mini photo album..


----------



## graebelle

Inside my Buff Croc (just switched to today) i have my embossed croc zip wallet with matching wristlet, my iphone, keys, coach blk cosmetic case, D&G sunglasses, my daughter's iphone and my son's ipod-- and desp. needs a purse organizer which i just ordered today..


----------



## trucoachaddict

MedtechCarol said:


> Inside my new metallic Emerson I just picked up...such a fun bag!
> Wallet, cosmetic bag, 2 skinnys, pill box, sunglasses, keys, phone (using to take the pic lol) big hairclip and study cards.



I love your Emerson MTC.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Inside my Kristin leather zip tote (in mushroom).


----------



## Sweetpea83

cfca22 said:


> Inside my Madison Op Art Sabrina in Large I have keys, blackberry charger, MK wallet, Burberry sunglasses, agenda, Coach make-up bag, Burberry pouch with receipts and other junk, brush, lotion, Blackberry bold in white which I used to take the pictures




Cute bag!


----------



## Sweetpea83

MedtechCarol said:


> Inside my new metallic Emerson I just picked up...such a fun bag!
> Wallet, cosmetic bag, 2 skinnys, pill box, sunglasses, keys, phone (using to take the pic lol) big hairclip and study cards.




Pretty bag....we have the same poppy wristlet!


----------



## cfca22

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cute bag!



Thank you I love this style I had to get another just in another color


----------



## RealDealGirl

cfca22 said:


> Inside my Madison Op Art Sabrina in Large I have keys, blackberry charger, MK wallet, Burberry sunglasses, agenda, Coach make-up bag, Burberry pouch with receipts and other junk, brush, lotion, Blackberry bold in white which I used to take the pictures


 
Your Burberry pouch is tdf! Just a perfect size.


----------



## cfca22

RealDealGirl said:


> Your Burberry pouch is tdf! Just a perfect size.


 Thanks its actually from my Burberry Haymarket Tote bag. I like using it with everybag I have


----------



## pursegirl57

Inside my dotted op-art Sophia I have a matching wallet, Goldy universal case holding my smart phone, mff apple coin case, id holder, and key fob, reading glasses, Brighton card case, vintage gold lame mini clutch and checkbook holder, sequin coin purse which right now is holding various small items.


----------



## cfca22

pursegirl57 said:


> Inside my dotted op-art Sophia I have a matching wallet, Goldy universal case holding my smart phone, mff apple coin case, id holder, and key fob, reading glasses, Brighton card case, vintage gold lame mini clutch and checkbook holder, sequin coin purse which right now is holding various small items.



Yay we are bag twins that's the one I just switched to today


----------



## pursegirl57

cfca22 said:


> Yay we are bag twins that's the one I just switched to today



Yay!  Do you have the brown?  I think I saw that you posted the purple?  Or do you have both?


----------



## cfca22

pursegirl57 said:


> Yay!  Do you have the brown?  I think I saw that you posted the purple?  Or do you have both?



Just the purple on this style


----------



## pursegirl57

cfca22 said:


> Just the purple on this style



I like that color too!  I have it in the red also.


----------



## cfca22

pursegirl57 said:


> I like that color too!  I have it in the red also.



Oh wow that must look nice. I found mine at the outlet in Ontario Mills, Ontario,CA. This was my first outlet purchased i've had her for at least 2 years. I love the size and style this was my first colored purse bc I only had black


----------



## cfca22

Inside my sophia I have
Burberry pouch
Zebra purse organizer
MBMJ sunnies
Brush
Coach make-up bag love looks small but fits everything I need
Headphones 
Agenda
Band aids 
Vitamins which I still forget to take ops
Inhaler and zyrtec (I have asthma and allergies
Keys and my blackberry not in the picture bc I was using it
Hand wipes
Legacy zippy wallet
And I think thats about it


----------



## MedtechCarol

My new outlet girl going out today since her accessories finally arrived. 
Croc Emerson in bone my first "exotic" with snowflake fob even though it's 84 today:





Her belly full:





Inside is croc zip wallet in rasberry, large croc wristlet in rasberry, legacy capacity wristlet, madison dotted wristlet, keys, phone (using to take pic), glasses and big hair clip.


----------



## cfca22

MedtechCarol said:


> My new outlet girl going out today since her accessories finally arrived.
> Croc Emerson in bone my first "exotic" with snowflake fob even though it's 84 today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her belly full:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside is croc zip wallet in rasberry, large croc wristlet in rasberry, legacy capacity wristlet, madison dotted wristlet, keys, phone (using to take pic), glasses and big hair clip.


Love your new purse so goegeous


----------



## MedtechCarol

cfca22 said:


> Love your new purse so goegeous


 
Thank you!


----------



## fleurdelis816

MedtechCarol said:


> My new outlet girl going out today since her accessories finally arrived.
> Croc Emerson in bone my first "exotic" with snowflake fob even though it's 84 today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her belly full:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside is croc zip wallet in rasberry, large croc wristlet in rasberry, legacy capacity wristlet, madison dotted wristlet, keys, phone (using to take pic), glasses and big hair clip.


 
Love the raspberry wallet and wristlet!! Coordinate with your Emerson very well!!!


----------



## sandyclaws

op art ocelot Marielle


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

sandyclaws said:


> op art ocelot Marielle



love your bag, cute stuff


----------



## crystal-d

sandyclaws said:


> op art ocelot Marielle


 *I love it!!!!! and your iPhone case*


----------



## Bag Fetish

sandyclaws said:


> op art ocelot Marielle


 
what phone case is that ?


----------



## crystal-d

looks like a outter box


----------



## sandyclaws

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> what phone case is that ?



It's a pink/blue otterbox. I love it!!!! Reminds me of cotton candy! And best part is the protection for my phone! I love how I have a different color. I haven't seen anyone with the same one around town


----------



## Bag Fetish

sandyclaws said:


> It's a pink/blue otterbox. I love it!!!! Reminds me of cotton candy! And best part is the protection for my phone! I love how I have a different color. I haven't seen anyone with the same one around town


I have an otter box but mine doesnt have the rubber covering the front of my phone ... like yours have the blue there..


----------



## sandyclaws

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I have an otter box but mine doesnt have the rubber covering the front of my phone ... like yours have the blue there..



You might have the otterbox commuter case. I have the otterbox defender case. It has a built screen protecter


----------



## Chineka

pursegirl57 said:


> Inside my dotted op-art Sophia I have a matching wallet, Goldy universal case holding my smart phone, mff apple coin case, id holder, and key fob, reading glasses, Brighton card case, vintage gold lame mini clutch and checkbook holder, sequin coin purse which right now is holding various small items.


 
love the color and both of the coin purses.


----------



## Euclase

MedtechCarol said:


> My new outlet girl going out today since her accessories finally arrived.
> Croc Emerson in bone my first "exotic" with snowflake fob even though it's 84 today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her belly full:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside is croc zip wallet in rasberry, large croc wristlet in rasberry, legacy capacity wristlet, madison dotted wristlet, keys, phone (using to take pic), glasses and big hair clip.



I'm somewhat obsessed with that snowflake fob, and your bag sets it off so nicely.  Great choices!


----------



## joynjoy

*My lovely sophia sequin*






*...with...*


----------



## cfca22

Inside my Madison Chevron:

2 Burberry pouches
Blackberry phone in her new leopard case
Burberry wallet
Burberry sunglasses
Brush
Hair clip
Hand cream
And my coupon of $100 off at Coach taking it w me in case I find something I like in Vegas


----------



## glitterpear83

My current daily carry, in black Audrey: gathered leather wallet in grey, Samantha sunglasses, cosmetic case from the outlet (not sure of the name), keys, phone & apple pie gum!


----------



## MedtechCarol

rynamyn said:


> My current daily carry, in black Audrey: gathered leather wallet in grey, Samantha sunglasses, cosmetic case from the outlet (not sure of the name), keys, phone & apple pie gum!


 
Beautiful accessories! We're bag twins! I love this bag (I have black and crimson) and it's like Hermoine's bag- I swear it's deceptively massive inside!


----------



## glitterpear83

MedtechCarol said:
			
		

> Beautiful accessories! We're bag twins! I love this bag (I have black and crimson) and it's like Hermoine's bag- I swear it's deceptively massive inside!



Yep I love it - I couldn't believe how spacious it is on the inside!


----------



## cfca22

Inside my MADISON OP ART SATEEN LINDSEY SATCHEL 18649

Allure magazine
Macys magazine
Coach zippy
keys
JULIA OP ART POLISHED TWILL BRUSH CASE
small water bottle
Burberry pouch
agenda
phone..


----------



## pursegirl57

Madison Metallic Leather Shoulder bag with some of the accessories I keep inside


----------



## baghag411

I love how coordinated you are!!  Very cute!


----------



## pursegirl57

baghag411 said:


> I love how coordinated you are!!  Very cute!



Thank-you!


----------



## nursie

pursegirl57 said:


> Madison Metallic Leather Shoulder bag with some of the accessories I keep inside


 
this is absolutely beautiful together!


----------



## pursegirl57

nursie said:


> this is absolutely beautiful together!



Thank-you Nursie!


----------



## ralewi

pursegirl57 said:


> Madison Metallic Leather Shoulder bag with some of the accessories I keep inside


 This is a beautiful set.


----------



## pursegirl57

ralewi said:


> This is a beautiful set.



Thanks!


----------



## sandyclaws

pursegirl57 said:


> Madison Metallic Leather Shoulder bag with some of the accessories I keep inside


 
its so sparkly...love it...beautiful


----------



## wifeyb

Pursegirl- love all the shimmers from your bag and accessories!!!! Does it get dirty fast


----------



## pebblelina

This is soooo gorgeous, just breathtaking.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Hope this works(I'm posting from my iPhone)

Bronze signature tote..


----------



## pursegirl57

sandyclaws said:


> its so sparkly...love it...beautiful



Thanks Sandyclaws! 



wifeyb said:


> Pursegirl- love all the shimmers from your bag and accessories!!!! Does it get dirty fast



Thank-you!  I haven't gotten any of it dirty yet, but I take really good care of the purse and accessories.  I only carry it for a few days at a time, and don't use it on rainy days.



pebblelina said:


> This is soooo gorgeous, just breathtaking.



Thank-you!


----------



## pgtea

no pics yet!  but  wanted to contribute a lindsey post!  i tried on both abigail and lindsey, both in leather, today at the FP store, and both fit my two large wristlets comfortably!

**** universal sleeves for ipad/kindle don't fit well in abigail!  nor in the regular (not large) maggie.  boo!  you can close the recessed zipper on abigail over the sleeve, but have to sort of stretch it over the sleeve.  sleeve fits well in the lindsay******


got my first bag-- black leather lindsey with brass h/w...
this bag looks so SMALL compared to the linea pelle dylan foldover tote i was carrying before buying the new bag tonight!  about the size of two lindseys when worn unfolded!  but the lindsey is so light and i'm glad i bought a new persimmon wristlet to replace the two rm zip pouches-- both leather with heavy , attached-key-rings!  the wristlet is lighter than the two rm pouches and takes up less space...


MAIN BODY:
- black madison large leather wristlet = wallet (in it, is my teal croc id skinny, persimmon flap card case with misc. cards/receipts, checkbook and pen)
- persimmon large leather wristlet (5-6 lippies, otc meds, tube of yu-be cream...love!)
- julia patent universal case with droid-- doesn't fit in exterior "secret" zip pocket of lindsey   but hangs out inside the bag
- kindle (not fire-- the older wi-fi/3g one with the keyboard) in its timbuk2 case, which is 0.8 x 8.3 x 5.7
- hello kitty clear plastic/pvc pouch with kindle cord & plug/absorbent cloth for kindle/wet-purse-emergencies), this is the pouch that came with samples from a recent sephora promo in november..very flat, 7.5x4.5
- terrifically-ugly sunglasses case , 6.5x2.5x2...rounded 3-d trapezoid shape...the original case for my mbmj shades  is TOO BIG!!  (love designer sunglasses' cases but theyre so bulky!)
- and room for more?  i can put everything in without piling things on top of each other (except for phone in case...i lay that on top of stuff).  i put my kindle in between both wristlets so no chance of any color transfer, if possible, but i don't like the idea of the plastic pouch with kindle accessories, as the corners are very sharp and i love the purple lindsey lining!

POCKETS!
- smaller interior pocket fits my simply saliine nasal spray perfectly
- bigger pocket ...don't know yet...maybe my rollerball perfumes or keys?
- zip pocket holds travel bath body works vanilla bean noel lotion   , colgate wisps that i'm too afraid to squish in my wristlet with my cosmetics b/c of the somewhat sharp edges of the plastic, tiny bag with hair ties/clips
-exterior cool zip pocket has my new sephora case (about 4x3.25--opens like a book and there's a mirror on one side and blotting tissue holder in the other)   and two fresh sugar lip balms in their annoying screw-tops , argh!  (great non-chemical spf substitute that smells lemony is this spf 30(?) jane iredale balm but i think mine expired)


wish there was a ring on the lining for my keys!  i think ill toss them in the exterior zip pocket or someplace else....


----------



## photogurl

pursegirl57 said:


> Madison Metallic Leather Shoulder bag with some of the accessories I keep inside



absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## pursegirl57

photogurl said:


> absolutely gorgeous!



Thank-you!


----------



## cbarber1123

pursegirl57 said:


> Madison Metallic Leather Shoulder bag with some of the accessories I keep inside


 Very beautiful set.


----------



## MedtechCarol

Grass Julianne...love this bag!


----------



## cfca22

MedtechCarol said:


> Grass Julianne...love this bag!


 
Nice purse


----------



## BellevueLady

MedtechCarol said:


> Grass Julianne...love this bag!


 
Very cheerful!


----------



## MedtechCarol

cfca22 said:


> Nice purse


 


BellevueLady said:


> Very cheerful!


 
Thanks, ladies! It was dreary today and I had a splitting headache, so pulled out a spring bag to cheer me up...which isn't neon or glow in the dark at all like it looks with my weird flash!


----------



## zoora

here is whats in my chelsea reese stachel - this is when i got to work. a wristlet, phone, purse, sunglass, shopping bag and keys. hmm i have a prob with this new bag, i couldnt fit in my diary for work..but i guess i love this bag so much i guess for 2012, i'm getting a small rectangular diary to fit in






and here is a pic when i got out with my kids

wallet, keys, phone, water tumbler, one diaper and one cloth (kinda of abusing the bag rite?)


----------



## zoora

MedtechCarol said:


> Grass Julianne...love this bag!



oh gosh!! i love everything u had!! it all matches!!!!!!!


----------



## freakflagflyin

MedtechCarol said:


> Grass Julianne...love this bag!



I love this, very very nice color and your stuff  is gorgeous


----------



## Chineka

MedtechCarol said:


> Grass Julianne...love this bag!


 
I love the color of the purse along with the shape. I also love all of the pouches/wristlets that went inside.


----------



## Chineka

rynamyn said:


> My current daily carry, in black Audrey: gathered leather wallet in grey, Samantha sunglasses, cosmetic case from the outlet (not sure of the name), keys, phone & apple pie gum!


 
I've always admired this bag and it carries a lot.


----------



## Shugarplum

*Actually nothing but some change,( momma said always leave come change in there..lol I found a dollar when I needed it..lol) I changed out to my new purse and it's sitting in my closet.*


----------



## alyssa18o6

MedtechCarol said:


> Grass Julianne...love this bag!



What is that legacy wristlet/wallet? I NEED!


----------



## MedtechCarol

alyssa18o6 said:


> What is that legacy wristlet/wallet? I NEED!


 
The wallet I think was 06 legacy (someone correct me here if I'm experiencing a brief coach senility moment). The green wristlet is I believe a MFF version and the blue one I'm not sure about...I know it comes in other colors. I love kisslock accessories.


----------



## freakflagflyin




----------



## freakflagflyin

http://s1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/lorim8825/Snapbucket/?action=view&current=37086C3D.jpg


----------



## Bag Fetish

freakflagflyin said:


> http://s1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/lorim8825/Snapbucket/?action=view&current=37086C3D.jpg


----------



## SophieChic

I don't have access to a camera right now but my coach contains my organizer, which was custom painted for me by an artist (it's purple and silver and very special to me)..... my coach wallet...... coach large wristlet which contains pillbox, nail file, eye drops, tampons, some make up, hand cream and dental floss......my tiny red coach wristlet which contains powder and blush and make up brush........in each interior pocket are my two phones (my work phone and personal phone),.......and in the zippered pocket of all of my bags I carry things I need to get to quickly like pens, lip gloss, my keys and a tiny folded hairbrush. Whew....that's enough!


----------



## cfca22

SophieChic said:


> I don't have access to a camera right now but my coach contains my organizer, which was custom painted for me by an artist (it's purple and silver and very special to me)..... my coach wallet...... coach large wristlet which contains pillbox, nail file, eye drops, tampons, some make up, hand cream and dental floss......my tiny red coach wristlet which contains powder and blush and make up brush........in each interior pocket are my two phones (my work phone and personal phone),.......and in the zippered pocket of all of my bags I carry things I need to get to quickly like pens, lip gloss, my keys and a tiny folded hairbrush. Whew....that's enough!



Great description


----------



## cfca22

Inside my Lindsey I have:

Large kristin wristlet in plum
Agenda
Brush
Coach make up
Large gathered writslet in midnight (christmas gift from my brother yay)
Keys
Blackberry


----------



## Chineka

cfca22 said:


> Inside my Lindsey I have:
> 
> Large kristin wristlet in plum
> Agenda
> Brush
> Coach make up
> Large gathered writslet in midnight (christmas gift from my brother yay)
> Keys
> Blackberry


 
I love the color of your large kristin wristlet. It's beautiful. Also I love that your purse holds a lot.


----------



## MedtechCarol

cfca22 said:


> Inside my Lindsey I have:
> 
> Large kristin wristlet in plum
> Agenda
> Brush
> Coach make up
> Large gathered writslet in midnight (christmas gift from my brother yay)
> Keys
> Blackberry


 
Beautiful bag and it's just gorgeous inside!!


----------



## photogurl

Ok so this has always been my favorite thread and I haven't posted in it in a long while since I haven't been able to get anything new but I still thought I'd take some quick pics of what I am currently using. This is/was my HG bag that I searched for about 2 years and after using it twice the corners like wore out! I don't understand the wristlet I have that matches is in mint condition and I've used it about a hundred or more times! I was so careful with it! Anyways still madly in love with it so here is what I keep in it- It can fit about a million more things- it is huge! 













and sorry not to hurt your eyes but here is what happened to the corners for no reason, it looks like a huge snag!


----------



## cfca22

photogurl said:


> Ok so this has always been my favorite thread and I haven't posted in it in a long while since I haven't been able to get anything new but I still thought I'd take some quick pics of what I am currently using. This is/was my HG bag that I searched for about 2 years and after using it twice the corners like wore out! I don't understand the wristlet I have that matches is in mint condition and I've used it about a hundred or more times! I was so careful with it! Anyways still madly in love with it so here is what I keep in it- It can fit about a million more things- it is huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry not to hurt your eyes but here is what happened to the corners for no reason, it looks like a huge snag!



Ooooh no super sucks I wonder what happend.  Still a great bag I also like the pink beanie I was going to get the hot pink one the last time I was at the outlet, but I forgot


----------



## cfca22

MedtechCarol said:


> Beautiful bag and it's just gorgeous inside!!


Thank you MedtechCarol I am in live with her. Was so happy I finally was able to move in. She got a lot of complimaints today


Chineka said:


> I love the color of your large kristin wristlet. It's beautiful. Also I love that your purse holds a lot.



Thank you. It does hold a lot I still had a lot of room left.


----------



## pursegirl57

Some items I've been carrying inside my red legacy medium studio flap.  This was my first Coach bag back in 2001.


----------



## graebelle

pursegirl57 said:


> Some items I've been carrying inside my red legacy medium studio flap.  This was my first Coach bag back in 2001.


Wow! what a great set you have there, i love the color theme you have going on--


----------



## Chineka

pursegirl57 said:


> Some items I've been carrying inside my red legacy medium studio flap. This was my first Coach bag back in 2001.


 
What a beautiful purse. It has held up well over the years . I love how everything is color coordinated. That's a great wallet.


----------



## freakflagflyin

Bag Fetish said:


>



Thanks


----------



## mspears2010

This new purse is bigger than what I've been carrying lately, so it feels very empty right now.


----------



## pursegirl57

Chineka said:


> What a beautiful purse. It has held up well over the years . I love how everything is color coordinated. That's a great wallet.



Thank-you Chineka!


----------



## Chineka

mspears2010 said:


> This new purse is bigger than what I've been carrying lately, so it feels very empty right now.


 
I love the purse and it does seem to have a lot of room.


----------



## pgtea

posted in the past about my lindsey's contents, but here is a pic 

from back of bag to front:
- zip pocket has gum, small zip pouch with hair clips/bobby and safety pins
- madison large leather wristlet in black with wallet items
- kindle (3?  the keyboard one, smaller than dx and slightly bigger than kindle fire) in timbuk2 case 
- madison large leather wristlet in persimmon with otc meds, lippies, dental stuff, rollerballs

one side has an ugly brown sunglasses case (mbmj one that came with my shades was HUGE)

other side has a julia patent universal case in magenta for my phone

slip pockets have nasal spray in one pocket, and blotting papers/lippies in the other

i try to make my spf lippies (fresh sugar ones!) within easy reach so itll make me remember to apply them more often when i drive!

other pics have large wristlet holding checkbook/pen, id skinny, and flap card case


----------



## BettyLace

If I told you, I'd have to befriend you...


----------



## Restore724

*Sophia gathered with Legacy accessories *


----------



## trucoachaddict

Restore724 said:


> *Sophia gathered with Legacy accessories *



Black Gathered Sophia + Legacy Striped Accessories = Gorgeous


----------



## Inferknight

pgtea said:


> posted in the past about my lindsey's contents, but here is a pic
> 
> from back of bag to front:
> - zip pocket has gum, small zip pouch with hair clips/bobby and safety pins
> - madison large leather wristlet in black with wallet items
> - kindle (3?  the keyboard one, smaller than dx and slightly bigger than kindle fire) in timbuk2 case
> - madison large leather wristlet in persimmon with otc meds, lippies, dental stuff, rollerballs
> 
> one side has an ugly brown sunglasses case (mbmj one that came with my shades was HUGE)
> 
> other side has a julia patent universal case in magenta for my phone
> 
> slip pockets have nasal spray in one pocket, and blotting papers/lippies in the other
> 
> i try to make my spf lippies (fresh sugar ones!) within easy reach so itll make me remember to apply them more often when i drive!
> 
> other pics have large wristlet holding checkbook/pen, id skinny, and flap card case



Twins on the Persimmon Card Case and Turquoise Croc Embossed ID Skinny.


----------



## Lola69

Restore724 said:


> *Sophia gathered with Legacy accessories *



Beautiful!


----------



## pgtea

Yay inferknight!


----------



## Bag Fetish

More pic's can be seen here .. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/cutting-of-the-tag-723554.html

I did swtich my small stuff from my vera bradley case to my madison coach cosmetic case. and switch into my coach wallet.


----------



## Restore724

**** Updated ***

Sophia gathered with 5 Legacy accessories: 
zippy wallet, wristlet, universal case, card case and keychain*


----------



## LVoeletters

LunaLove said:


> I love hello kitty haha



omg where is that owl charm from?? if its from coach what year is it? im dying from the cuteness!


----------



## freakflagflyin

BettyLace said:


> If I told you, I'd have to befriend you...



Well then, tell us, we ll be your friend


----------



## mariak16

Restore724 said:


> **** Updated ***
> 
> Sophia gathered with 5 Legacy accessories:
> zippy wallet, wristlet, universal case, card case and keychain*


Gorgeous! I love all your legacy stripes accessories!


----------



## ladyraven65

Restore724 said:


> *Sophia gathered with Legacy accessories *


 Love all of the Legacy accessories!


----------



## pursegirl57

Restore724 said:


> *Sophia gathered with Legacy accessories *



Twins on everything in this picture except the large wristlet!


----------



## Restore724

********************************************************
_*Thanks mariak16, ladyraven65, pursegirl57, lola69, trucoachaddict! *_
I keep admiring how pretty the legacy stripe is. When I open my bag and it makes me happy to see all the legacy colors.



********************************************************
**** Updated *** Sophia gathered with 5 Legacy accessories: 
Zippy wallet, wristlet, universal case, card case and keychain*


----------



## September24

Restore724 said:
			
		

> Sophia gathered with Legacy accessories



beautiful set!!!


----------



## mizz_tiff

Restore724 said:


> ********************************************************
> _*Thanks mariak16, ladyraven65, pursegirl57, lola69, trucoachaddict! *_
> I keep admiring how pretty the legacy stripe is. When I open my bag and it makes me happy to see all the legacy colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ********************************************************
> **** Updated *** Sophia gathered with 5 Legacy accessories:
> Zippy wallet, wristlet, universal case, card case and keychain*



Wow, nice Legacy collection! Looks great with the bag.


----------



## MedtechCarol

Restore724 said:


> ********************************************************
> _*Thanks mariak16, ladyraven65, pursegirl57, lola69, trucoachaddict! *_
> I keep admiring how pretty the legacy stripe is. When I open my bag and it makes me happy to see all the legacy colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ********************************************************
> **** Updated *** Sophia gathered with 5 Legacy accessories: *
> *Zippy wallet, wristlet, universal case, card case and keychain*


One of the prettiest sets I've ever seen- gorgeous!!


----------



## freakflagflyin

Inside my groovy:
Zippy wallet
Julia cosmetic case
Keys
Phone
iPod 

Sent fr


----------



## LunaLove

LVoeletters said:


> omg where is that owl charm from?? if its from coach what year is it? im dying from the cuteness!



If you're talking about my purple one? Then its Coach! I love it, she is such a hottie. They are actually making a pink one that is very similar. It is supposed to come out around Feb I believe, someone posted it from the Book.


----------



## pursegirl57

My Soho ski hobo with a few items that I carry inside.


----------



## madlin271

Dear Restore724, love your Sophia Gathered and the legacy accessories! they are in my wishlist this year...


----------



## madlin271

I had been reading all of the posts here and all of you had inspired me to be an avid Coach collector myself. i will post pics once i own one 
hope to see more of coach handbags, wristlets, charms etc...


----------



## cfca22

Inside my Chevron Lindsey:

Burberry cosmetic bag
Gucci wallet
Keys
Phone (not in the picture BC I was taking the pictures with it)
Agenda
Large Kristin wristlet in plum
Small lotion
Burberry sunnies


----------



## lurkernomore

Switching bags today (_need_ patent for the snow), and thought I would show what I usually carry!
zippy wallet (all time favorite Coach wallet) in surf
MFF patent wristlet (holds all of my small stuff)
2 Kate Spade wristlets _ I love these they are great for travel
Cole Haan sunglasses and case
cheap Target mittens/gloves I lose gloves all of the time so I probably have ten pairs of these!


----------



## crazynbk

Restore724 said:


> ********************************************************
> _*Thanks mariak16, ladyraven65, pursegirl57, lola69, trucoachaddict! *_
> I keep admiring how pretty the legacy stripe is. When I open my bag and it makes me happy to see all the legacy colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ********************************************************
> **** Updated *** Sophia gathered with 5 Legacy accessories:
> Zippy wallet, wristlet, universal case, card case and keychain*


Woooooooow!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I'm breaking her in... Less then 24 hrs after buying her... So unheard of for me...

Sent from my iPhone!!!


----------



## mizz_tiff

Inside my Coach Ashley Satchel


----------



## PorarBear12

Question for all you ladies 

Do you just toss your keys into your bag loose, or do you put them inside of something?  I'm always afraid that my keys will scratch up my wallet or the lining of my bag, so I recently bought an ID skinny and have been keeping my keys inside of that!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Toss them in my bag.. normally if I have cell pockets and they are empty i'll try and toss them in there but otherwise .. in the bag!



PorarBear12 said:


> Question for all you ladies
> 
> Do you just toss your keys into your bag loose, or do you put them inside of something? I'm always afraid that my keys will scratch up my wallet or the lining of my bag, so I recently bought an ID skinny and have been keeping my keys inside of that!


----------



## cfca22

PorarBear12 said:


> Question for all you ladies
> 
> Do you just toss your keys into your bag loose, or do you put them inside of something?  I'm always afraid that my keys will scratch up my wallet or the lining of my bag, so I recently bought an ID skinny and have been keeping my keys inside of that!



I put them inside one of the pockets. Its much easier to get them in and out


----------



## pgtea

PorarBear12 said:


> Question for all you ladies
> 
> Do you just toss your keys into your bag loose, or do you put them inside of something?  I'm always afraid that my keys will scratch up my wallet or the lining of my bag, so I recently bought an ID skinny and have been keeping my keys inside of that!




i was wondering about that and revived an older thread not too long ago, about keycases....seems like the men's line has some but i havent tried them yet!  

i did try the mini skinny trick (i also have an ID skinny which i use for license, insurance, cc's, aaa card) and i like it!  can't zip it closed but at least the pointy ends of the keys can stay in, so i dont worry about messing up the beautiful linings on some of my bags    plus, this gave me an excuse to buy another coach SLG!

mini skinny in cherry leather:

















i could probably take off the extra silver ring holding my car key and the loop fob and put everything on the gold mini skinny ring for easier fit, but the m.s. ring is so hard to open and if i need to get my car fixed or something, it'd be a PITA to take the car key off that ring, quickly!  i have there:  2 house keys, work fob, mini flashlight, and car key


----------



## MedtechCarol

Most bags I leave the inner zip empty just for keeping keys. Or on older bags use my D ring. On my dowel flaps I use the front pockets since I have to open the flap anyway & it's easier for me to access the front pockets (they're huge!) on those bags. I love the skinny mini idea tho- cool!


----------



## pgtea

MedtechCarol said:


> Most bags I leave the inner zip empty just for keeping keys. Or on older bags use my D ring. On my dowel flaps I use the front pockets since I have to open the flap anyway & it's easier for me to access the front pockets (they're huge!) on those bags. I love the skinny mini idea tho- cool!




it looks sort of silly with it unzipped but it does hold the keys in!    i wish my bags had the d-ring but i only have the newer ones from this year!   the linings are so pretty , especially the one in my kristin bag (baby blue with a slight greenish/olive tinge?) so that's what made me get nervous and try the mini skinny thing that some other members have mentioned!  though nothing has happened with me tossing my keys-sans-mini-skinny in..linings seem to be rather durable!


----------



## PorarBear12

pgtea said:


> i could probably take off the extra silver ring holding my car key and the loop fob and put everything on the gold mini skinny ring for easier fit, but the m.s. ring is so hard to open and if i need to get my car fixed or something, it'd be a PITA to take the car key off that ring, quickly!  i have there:  2 house keys, work fob, mini flashlight, and car key



I also have a silver key ring attached to the gold ring.  It makes my ID skinny kinda lumpy though, so I'm thinking about removing the silver ring to see if it is any better without it.

I just wish the skinnies weren't so flat, so that my keys wouldn't make them look awkward/lumpy!!  I was beginning to think I was weird for using the ID skinny for my keys, since they don't seem to fit very well.  Glad to know that others put their keys inside too


----------



## gabz

I keep my keys inside a skinny: just my house key, parents house key, and in canada we use keys for our mailboxes

I keep my provincial health card in the pocket and justgrab this to toss in my gym bag too


----------



## Clovers

I keep my keys in the front outer pocket too (if there is one) or usually in the cellphone pouch, I keep my cellphone on me.  

Here is my Coach Graffiti Satchel I used today


----------



## Bag Fetish

I have that cute graff cosmetic case ... Thumbs up!!





Clovers said:


> I keep my keys in the front outer pocket too (if there is one) or usually in the cellphone pouch, I keep my cellphone on me.
> 
> Here is my Coach Graffiti Satchel I used today


----------



## BellevueLady

cfca22 said:


> I put them inside one of the pockets. Its much easier to get them in and out


 
Ditto.


----------



## socalygurl

In my Coach bag is a Coach wallet, Coach sunglasses, Choach pouch, Coach keychains on my keys. I'm a fien


----------



## cfca22

Inside myMadison Op art Lindsey:
2 Burberry pouches
1 Burberry umbrella
NBA Xbox game I just bought for my bf
Agenda
iPod headbuds
MbMJ zip around wallet
my Michele watch in her pouch
Keys
Blackberry


----------



## Finja

Restore724 said:


> ********************************************************
> _*Thanks mariak16, ladyraven65, pursegirl57, lola69, trucoachaddict! *_
> I keep admiring how pretty the legacy stripe is. When I open my bag and it makes me happy to see all the legacy colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ********************************************************
> **** Updated *** Sophia gathered with 5 Legacy accessories:
> Zippy wallet, wristlet, universal case, card case and keychain*



Gorgeous combo.. I love it. Didnt fancy the Madison black  gathered but now looking at yours, am in love...


----------



## Finja

zoora said:


> here is whats in my chelsea reese stachel - this is when i got to work. a wristlet, phone, purse, sunglass, shopping bag and keys. hmm i have a prob with this new bag, i couldnt fit in my diary for work..but i guess i love this bag so much i guess for 2012, i'm getting a small rectangular diary to fit in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a pic when i got out with my kids
> 
> wallet, keys, phone, water tumbler, one diaper and one cloth (kinda of abusing the bag rite?)



apa khabar?? Cute satchel... Salams sis.. Malaysian living in US here


----------



## Chineka

Clovers said:
			
		

> I keep my keys in the front outer pocket too (if there is one) or usually in the cellphone pouch, I keep my cellphone on me.
> 
> Here is my Coach Graffiti Satchel I used today



Love it and all the accessories.




			
				cfca22 said:
			
		

> Inside myMadison Op art Lindsey:
> 2 Burberry pouches
> 1 Burberry umbrella
> NBA Xbox game I just bought for my bf
> Agenda
> iPod headbuds
> MbMJ zip around wallet
> my Michele watch in her pouch
> Keys
> Blackberry



I like the burberry pouches and what a great purse.


----------



## madlin271

*pgtea*, i never thought of placing the keys inside the mini skinny. would give it a try (another excuse of having a mini skinny )

*cfca22*, wow! very nice and neat!


----------



## cfca22

Chineka said:


> Love it and all the accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the burberry pouches and what a great purse.


 
Thank you! I love them Now I need a pink one and a red one


madlin271 said:


> *pgtea*, i never thought of placing the keys inside the mini skinny. would give it a try (another excuse of having a mini skinny )
> 
> *cfca22*, wow! very nice and neat!


 Thank *Madlin271* I hate when I have a messy purse. This is why I love my pouches or the large wristlets.


----------



## VanessaJean

Great bags everyone!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Here is my brand new black patent Poppy Cinch.  I love everything about this bag especially the pink lining! 

I wrapped a ponytail scarf to add a touch of colour
I keep my keys in the small slit pocket inside. 
LV cles, gum, mints and tissues in the inner zip pocket
Dior Lipstick and blackberry in front outer pocket
Matching wallet
Coach blk leather pouch for my make up
Coach Agenda
Coach Pill Case


----------



## Rhayne

Here's whats in my Soho small signature hobo (the first Coach I ever got, back in 2007 i believe)

Keys
wristlet with Nautica card holder which holds my license and store cards.
aveeno lotion
makeup case with aspirin, a pen, bobbypins, a hair elastic and girlie products


----------



## madlin271

cfca22 said:


> Thank you! I love them Now I need a pink one and a red one
> 
> Thank *Madlin271* I hate when I have a messy purse. This is why I love my pouches or the large wristlets.



*cfca22, *, couldnt agree more!


----------



## MarneeB

Shoebaglady said:


> Here is my brand new black patent Poppy Cinch. I love everything about this bag especially the pink lining!
> 
> I wrapped a ponytail scarf to add a touch of colour
> I keep my keys in the small slit pocket inside.
> LV cles, gum, mints and tissues in the inner zip pocket
> Dior Lipstick and blackberry in front outer pocket
> Matching wallet
> Coach blk leather pouch for my make up
> Coach Agenda
> Coach Pill Case


 

Gorgeous! I love that bag!


----------



## trucoachaddict

Miss Plum Lindsay


----------



## mrskolar09

I apologize in advance for the low rent pic, I took it on my Blackberry, lol

So in my Glam tote...

I have:
a Nook in a pink case
Juicy sunnies in their case
Vinnies tampon case (lol, I've had it since my junior year of college)
pink heart keychain that's going to replace the Hello Kitty one currently on my bag
Hello Kitty checkbook
gum
large patchwork wristlet that I keep my cards and reciepts in
little butterfly wristlet for cash
anti-bac gel
Nintendo DS
Hello Kitty pop up brush
pile of coupons (Juicy, BK, B&BW)
wet naps
bandaid
Tic-Tacs
Hello Kitty dayplanner
Hello Kitty notebook
Tide to Go pen
Rolaids
Hello Kitty lip balm
pen
emery board
makeup case
hand lotion
keyring with all my member card thingies
my Blackberry would be in there too, but I used it to take the pic

I can't believe all that stuff fit, especially with all the Hello Kitty crammed in there!


----------



## dollface53

trucoachaddict said:


> Miss Plum Lindsay
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585302



Really pretty, and so organized. Which Juicy Tubes is that, sort of looks like a gorgeous sparkly pink/peach?


----------



## trucoachaddict

dollface53 said:


> Really pretty, and so organized. Which Juicy Tubes is that, sort of looks like a gorgeous sparkly pink/peach?



Thanks Df53. Its Raspberry Ice.


----------



## sandyclaws

mrskolar09 said:


> I apologize in advance for the low rent pic, I took it on my Blackberry, lol
> 
> So in my Glam tote...
> 
> I have:
> a Nook in a pink case
> Juicy sunnies in their case
> Vinnies tampon case (lol, I've had it since my junior year of college)
> pink heart keychain that's going to replace the Hello Kitty one currently on my bag
> Hello Kitty checkbook
> gum
> large patchwork wristlet that I keep my cards and reciepts in
> little butterfly wristlet for cash
> anti-bac gel
> Nintendo DS
> Hello Kitty pop up brush
> pile of coupons (Juicy, BK, B&BW)
> wet naps
> bandaid
> Tic-Tacs
> Hello Kitty dayplanner
> Hello Kitty notebook
> Tide to Go pen
> Rolaids
> Hello Kitty lip balm
> pen
> emery board
> makeup case
> hand lotion
> keyring with all my member card thingies
> my Blackberry would be in there too, but I used it to take the pic
> 
> I can't believe all that stuff fit, especially with all the Hello Kitty crammed in there!


 
OH SNAP! you're all HELLO KITTYd out!! love it!! i used to carry my 3DS in my bag too...but i've been so busy i cant play! and i so WANT your tampon case   love your bag and innards


----------



## enigma97

Shoebaglady said:


> Here is my brand new black patent Poppy Cinch. I love everything about this bag especially the pink lining!
> 
> I wrapped a ponytail scarf to add a touch of colour
> I keep my keys in the small slit pocket inside.
> LV cles, gum, mints and tissues in the inner zip pocket
> Dior Lipstick and blackberry in front outer pocket
> Matching wallet
> Coach blk leather pouch for my make up
> Coach Agenda
> Coach Pill Case


 

what's the item # on the scarf?? I am thinking I saw it a few days ago at the outlet and am kicking myself for not buying it...It woudl go perfect with my black glam UAGH!


----------



## mrskolar09

sandyclaws said:


> OH SNAP! you're all HELLO KITTYd out!! love it!! i used to carry my 3DS in my bag too...but i've been so busy i cant play! and i so WANT your tampon case  love your bag and innards


 
Lol, thanks!  My poor DS could use some love too, I've been on the same level of Super Princess Peach for about 2 and 1/2 years now.

They actually still make the cases, except now they also come in color instead of just the plain coated canvas.  http://www.tamponcase.com/Tampon-Cases/Cases-Landing-Page.html


----------



## Shoebaglady

enigma97 said:


> what's the item # on the scarf?? I am thinking I saw it a few days ago at the outlet and am kicking myself for not buying it...It woudl go perfect with my black glam UAGH!


 
It is such a versatile scarf !  The item # is F97418


----------



## sandyclaws

mrskolar09 said:


> Lol, thanks!  My poor DS could use some love too, I've been on the same level of Super Princess Peach for about 2 and 1/2 years now.
> 
> They actually still make the cases, except now they also come in color instead of just the plain coated canvas.  http://www.tamponcase.com/Tampon-Cases/Cases-Landing-Page.html



OMG thanks so much for the link!! im going to have to get one now!! and i agree with you on the Princess Peach....lol i totally gave up! im not sure how my lil sister got farther on it than i did but i switched to Super Mario instead


----------



## mrskolar09

No problem!  I'm happy to share


----------



## enigma97

Shoebaglady said:


> It is such a versatile scarf ! The item # is F97418


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## tnsweetness

In my Black Woven Sophia today...
-Large Animal Print Wristlet
-Small Animal Print Wristlet
-Animal Print Mini Skinny
-Small Black Sequin Wristlet
-Gathered Wallet in Parchment
-Blinged out Hello Kitty Droid X2
-Hello Kitty Planner
-Feather Pen
-Keys with my Coach Boot and Coach Bear
-Lexus key

This lil bag sure does hold alot!


----------



## cfca22

tnsweetness said:


> In my Black Woven Sophia today...
> -Large Animal Print Wristlet
> -Small Animal Print Wristlet
> -Animal Print Mini Skinny
> -Small Black Sequin Wristlet
> -Gathered Wallet in Parchment
> -Blinged out Hello Kitty Droid X2
> -Hello Kitty Planner
> -Feather Pen
> -Keys with my Coach Boot and Coach Bear
> -Lexus key
> 
> This lil bag sure does hold alot!


Very pretty I like that leopard feather pen


----------



## tnsweetness

cfca22 said:


> Very pretty I like that leopard feather pen


 
Thanks!  Everytime I go somewhere and get it out ppl have a fit over it!  Would you believe that I bought that at Cracker Barrel??


----------



## cfca22

tnsweetness said:


> Thanks!  Everytime I go somewhere and get it out ppl have a fit over it!  Would you believe that I bought that at Cracker Barrel??




Oh man I want one


----------



## tnsweetness

mrskolar09 said:


> I apologize in advance for the low rent pic, I took it on my Blackberry, lol
> 
> So in my Glam tote...
> 
> I have:
> a Nook in a pink case
> Juicy sunnies in their case
> Vinnies tampon case (lol, I've had it since my junior year of college)
> pink heart keychain that's going to replace the Hello Kitty one currently on my bag
> Hello Kitty checkbook
> gum
> large patchwork wristlet that I keep my cards and reciepts in
> little butterfly wristlet for cash
> anti-bac gel
> Nintendo DS
> Hello Kitty pop up brush
> pile of coupons (Juicy, BK, B&BW)
> wet naps
> bandaid
> Tic-Tacs
> Hello Kitty dayplanner
> Hello Kitty notebook
> Tide to Go pen
> Rolaids
> Hello Kitty lip balm
> pen
> emery board
> makeup case
> hand lotion
> keyring with all my member card thingies
> my Blackberry would be in there too, but I used it to take the pic
> 
> I can't believe all that stuff fit, especially with all the Hello Kitty crammed in there!


 
I LOVE all your Hello Kitty stuff!!  I am a BIG fan of her too!  Have you seen the Loungefly HK patent purses?  I have 4 of them in Gunmetal, Red, Pink and Purple...They are TDF!


----------



## Shoebaglady

tnsweetness said:


> In my Black Woven Sophia today...
> -Large Animal Print Wristlet
> -Small Animal Print Wristlet
> -Animal Print Mini Skinny
> -Small Black Sequin Wristlet
> -Gathered Wallet in Parchment
> -Blinged out Hello Kitty Droid X2
> -Hello Kitty Planner
> -Feather Pen
> -Keys with my Coach Boot and Coach Bear
> -Lexus key
> 
> This lil bag sure does hold alot!


 
Love the bag and everything in it!  It is all perfectly coordinated!


----------



## tnsweetness

Shoebaglady said:


> Love the bag and everything in it! It is all perfectly coordinated!


Thank you Shoebaglady!  I have the same purse in Pewter as well and Love them both SO much!


----------



## AndagainSalvage

not much! a pink leather coin purse that I keep my business cards in (perfect size) a small change purse from costa rica, my buds, a novel borrowed from my friend's 16-year-old daughter lol, trina turk wallet from thrift shop, and the keys to my vehicle of course. Oh, and the iphone with which I took this photo. I don't carry make-up or pens or anything. No more disaster explosions if I can help it.


----------



## poppypink21

Snipped the tags off my Madison Gathered Lindsey in Graphite...
What's in my bag? Hmmm....











I love PINK!!! I got my purse organizer (from QVC) which holds my make up, body spray, hand lotion, hand sanitizer, alcohol wipes, coupon organizer... With my Coach multifunction pouch for my camera, my Poppy Chan wristlet for coins and gift cards and receipts, my ever dependable Coach wallet, and purse hook!!!!!


----------



## sandyclaws

poppypink21 said:


> Snipped the tags off my Madison Gathered Lindsey in Graphite...
> What's in my bag? Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1587749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1587755
> 
> 
> I love PINK!!! I got my purse organizer (from QVC) which holds my make up, body spray, hand lotion, hand sanitizer, alcohol wipes, coupon organizer... With my Coach multifunction pouch for my camera, my Poppy Chan wristlet for coins and gift cards and receipts, my ever dependable Coach wallet, and purse hook!!!!!


 
so glad you snipped those tags!! this bag is HAWT!! looks sooooo good


----------



## poppypink21

sandyclaws said:


> so glad you snipped those tags!! this bag is HAWT!! looks sooooo good


Thanks!!! I still cannot believe I have her in my arm... After 2 months of waiting.... Whew!!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

mrskolar09 said:


> I apologize in advance for the low rent pic, I took it on my Blackberry, lol
> 
> So in my Glam tote...
> 
> I have:
> a Nook in a pink case
> Juicy sunnies in their case
> Vinnies tampon case (lol, I've had it since my junior year of college)
> pink heart keychain that's going to replace the Hello Kitty one currently on my bag
> Hello Kitty checkbook
> gum
> large patchwork wristlet that I keep my cards and reciepts in
> little butterfly wristlet for cash
> anti-bac gel
> Nintendo DS
> Hello Kitty pop up brush
> pile of coupons (Juicy, BK, B&BW)
> wet naps
> bandaid
> Tic-Tacs
> Hello Kitty dayplanner
> Hello Kitty notebook
> Tide to Go pen
> Rolaids
> Hello Kitty lip balm
> pen
> emery board
> makeup case
> hand lotion
> keyring with all my member card thingies
> my Blackberry would be in there too, but I used it to take the pic
> 
> I can't believe all that stuff fit, especially with all the Hello Kitty crammed in there!


 
I love that even your tic tacs match your accessories!!! Are they pink?

I just got the glam tote and I am astonished at how much it holds! It is fantastic!


----------



## mrskolar09

tnsweetness said:


> I LOVE all your Hello Kitty stuff!! I am a BIG fan of her too! Have you seen the Loungefly HK patent purses? I have 4 of them in Gunmetal, Red, Pink and Purple...They are TDF!


 
I have, they are so HOT!   I love the pink color, and when I get one, that'll be the color, lol




Shoebaglady said:


> I love that even your tic tacs match your accessories!!! Are they pink?
> 
> I just got the glam tote and I am astonished at how much it holds! It is fantastic!


 
They are pink!  They're a new strawberry flavor... even my DH likes them
I don't have many Coach bags (just 3 so far) but when I need to haul around a lot of junk, the glam tote is my go to girl!


----------



## BuPa

In my Black Sage, i have:
Poppy Legacy Zippy Wallet
Poppy Legacy wristlet where I keep my IPhone
Madison Ocelot wristlet where i keep my cards and phone USB cable
HCF wristlet where i keep my girly stuffs
Signature Stripe Mini Skinny for my keys 
Not in the picture: my phone, lip gloss,and hand sanitizer which I left in the bag 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Restore724

*Abigail *with factory outlet *Tattersall *accessories 
(ponytail scarf, large zippy wallet, medium zip wallet, medium wristlet, miniskinny)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Restore724 said:


> *Abigail *with factory outlet *Tattersall *accessories
> (ponytail scarf, large zippy wallet, medium zip wallet, medium wristlet, miniskinny)


 
LOVE that tattersall set!!!


----------



## pp1jb

poppypink21 said:


> Snipped the tags off my Madison Gathered Lindsey in Graphite...
> What's in my bag? Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1587749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1587755
> 
> 
> I love PINK!!! I got my purse organizer (from QVC) which holds my make up, body spray, hand lotion, hand sanitizer, alcohol wipes, coupon organizer... With my Coach multifunction pouch for my camera, my Poppy Chan wristlet for coins and gift cards and receipts, my ever dependable Coach wallet, and purse hook!!!!!


Is this the large size?


----------



## pp1jb

tnsweetness said:


> In my Black Woven Sophia today...
> -Large Animal Print Wristlet
> -Small Animal Print Wristlet
> -Animal Print Mini Skinny
> -Small Black Sequin Wristlet
> -Gathered Wallet in Parchment
> -Blinged out Hello Kitty Droid X2
> -Hello Kitty Planner
> -Feather Pen
> -Keys with my Coach Boot and Coach Bear
> -Lexus key
> 
> This lil bag sure does hold alot!


Is this the large size.  Looking at buying one but can't decide on the small or large one?


----------



## tnsweetness

pp1jb said:


> Is this the large size. Looking at buying one but can't decide on the small or large one?


 
This one is the small.  I have both the black and pewter in the small.  I am 5'3" 113lbs so the large was too big for me.


----------



## cfca22

Inside my Lindsey:

Agenda
Keys
MK watch
Gathered wallet
nylon cosmetic case 
Op art cosmetic case


----------



## poppypink21

pp1jb said:


> Is this the large size?


The lindsey comes in only one size... Its a big bag.... Since Coach is not makin the large sophia... This style was the replacement... It is more of a n/s style rather than e/w


----------



## Shoebaglady

My Poppy Glam Tote.


----------



## sandyclaws

BuPa said:


> In my Black Sage, i have:
> Poppy Legacy Zippy Wallet
> Poppy Legacy wristlet where I keep my IPhone
> Madison Ocelot wristlet where i keep my cards and phone USB cable
> HCF wristlet where i keep my girly stuffs
> Signature Stripe Mini Skinny for my keys
> Not in the picture: my phone, lip gloss,and hand sanitizer which I left in the bag
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 OMG i LOVE LOVE LOVE your sage and all the innards look so good!! 



Restore724 said:


> *Abigail *with factory outlet *Tattersall *accessories
> (ponytail scarf, large zippy wallet, medium zip wallet, medium wristlet, miniskinny)


 your Abigail is TDF!! i love the tattersall accessories 


cfca22 said:


> Inside my Lindsey:
> 
> Agenda
> Keys
> MK watch
> Gathered wallet
> nylon cosmetic case
> Op art cosmetic case


 HOLY SMOKES!!! you're are so tempting me away from wanting a baby sage and instead i want a LINDSEY!! i want it now!!



Shoebaglady said:


> My Poppy Glam Tote.


 I love your red!! its pretty awesome when you get all the matching accessories


----------



## cfca22

sandyclaws said:


> OMG i LOVE LOVE LOVE your sage and all the innards look so good!!
> 
> 
> your Abigail is TDF!! i love the tattersall accessories
> 
> HOLY SMOKES!!! you're are so tempting me away from wanting a baby sage and instead i want a LINDSEY!! i want it now!!
> 
> 
> I love your red!! its pretty awesome when you get all the matching accessories



DO it! do it! hehehehehehehehehehehehhhehehehehe I love love loveeeeee my Cherry Lindsey. Why not both? If you can


----------



## Shoebaglady

cfca22 said:


> Inside my Lindsey:
> 
> Agenda
> Keys
> MK watch
> Gathered wallet
> nylon cosmetic case
> Op art cosmetic case


 
Love this bag!!!  I have the op art cc and it holds everything!!


----------



## sandyclaws

cfca22 said:


> DO it! do it! hehehehehehehehehehehehhhehehehehe I love love loveeeeee my Cherry Lindsey. Why not both? If you can


oh boy....really....dont TEMPT ME!! bahaha i just received my HG bag in the mail today!! so i can only get 1 new bag....hehehe


----------



## Bag Fetish

I'f love to see some jayden filled bags .. I was just searching the bag and see a few of you ladies have one ... dont be shy and show us your inner self


----------



## cfca22

My other lindsey


----------



## tnsweetness

^^^Love all your Coach accessories...and the bag is AWESOME!


----------



## cfca22

tnsweetness said:


> ^^^Love all your Coach accessories...and the bag is AWESOME!



Thank you


----------



## Bag Fetish

Hey ladies with your jaydens... i'd love to see what you can stuff in there ...


----------



## MedtechCarol

Took lake Allie out for her maiden voyage today 
Dressed ready to go!






Peek inside....she is M A S S I V E even by my standards...LOVE HER!





Her guts!
Though I did have a sweater I didn't include, even with a sweater there's room to spare!


----------



## nursie

poppy sweetheart pink sequin rocker holds the following:


----------



## Shoebaglady

nursie said:


> poppy sweetheart pink sequin rocker holds the following:


 
I love all the pink!!! Your accessories are so pretty!!  Do you have a pic of the bag, I've never seen it....please?


----------



## nursie

Shoebaglady said:


> I love all the pink!!! Your accessories are so pretty!! Do you have a pic of the bag, I've never seen it....please?


 
oh yes! thank you, this is one of my favorite bags !


----------



## MedtechCarol

nursie said:


> poppy sweetheart pink sequin rocker holds the following:



Omg love this!!! Cute pink it's awesome!


----------



## Shoebaglady

nursie said:


> oh yes! thank you, this is one of my favorite bags !


 
Thanks for posting this!  I can see why she's one of your faves - definite show stopper!  LOVE IT!


----------



## smileglu

Today, I cut the tag, switched bag and started to use Sophia Patent Leather Cobalt (outlet find 2 weeks ago). Made this video to show how much it can hold which is a lot more than it looks. Hope this helps those who are considering the regular size Sophia.


----------



## KatK

nursie said:


> poppy sweetheart pink sequin rocker holds the following:



Perfect accessories to go with your Poppy Sweetheart Sequin Rocker!


----------



## Shoebaglady

.


----------



## Shoebaglady

smileglu said:


> Today, I cut the tag, switched bag and started to use Sophia Patent Leather Cobalt (outlet find 2 weeks ago). Made this video to show how much it can hold which is a lot more than it looks. Hope this helps those who are considering the regular size Sophia.




Great video!  I love that bag!


----------



## Restore724

smileglu said:
			
		

> Today, I cut the tag, switched bag and started to use Sophia Patent Leather Cobalt (outlet find 2 weeks ago). Made this video to show how much it can hold which is a lot more than it looks. Hope this helps those who are considering the regular size Sophia.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWo9A31SE_o">YouTube Link</a>



You Rock! This was an amazing video review about how much regular size Sophia holds. 
Congrats on your great outlet find. Enjoy!


----------



## smileglu

Shoebaglady said:


> Great video! I love that bag!


 


Restore724 said:


> You Rock! This was an amazing video review about how much regular size Sophia holds.
> Congrats on your great outlet find. Enjoy!


 
Thanks shoebaglady and restore724  

TPF (90% of the time) and Youtube (unboxing, reviews etc) is  like my wikipedia of bag research (style, size, capacity, pros/cons etc) - I love returning the favor by providing valuable information to bag lovers like us. And videos are actually fun to do - the only drag is the long wait for the upload on YT.


----------



## BrownEyedMe

Pewter Brooke with silver hardwear and grey lining.

Back zipper pocket: Pen, screen cleaner for phone, misc papers, coupons.
Main conpartment: Coach wallet, Coach wristlet (folding brush/comb, mirror, chapstick, cleaning bag for sunglases) Coach universal case (headphones, small container with Advil, holster for phone) Coach coin purse, gum, keys. Not in pic-phone (used to take pic)


----------



## Chineka

cfca22 said:
			
		

> My other lindsey



Beautiful purse and I love the purple wristlet/pouch.


----------



## Chineka

nursie said:
			
		

> poppy sweetheart pink sequin rocker holds the following:



I love how it is all pink, which is one of my favorite colors. The cupcake coin purse is so adorable.


----------



## cfca22

Chineka said:


> Beautiful purse and I love the purple wristlet/pouch.



Thank you Chineka


----------



## Shoebaglady

Moms night out with my Mini Sophia in patent plum:


----------



## Molly0

This little lady really holds a lot for one so small!


----------



## cfca22

Inside my MSB

Matching gunmetal zippy
Agenda
MBMJ sunnie
Julia Op Art cosmetic bag
Large kristin wristlet
Michele watch
Poppy leather coin purse with legacy strips


----------



## VanessaJean

Beautiful bag and accessories. I have it in black and love it!


----------



## mmsfoxxie

Chineka said:


> Beautiful purse and I love the purple wristlet/pouch.


 
Chineka...my condolesences on the loss of your dad and grandmother.  I had a loss in 2011 as well.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Can we see some of those cute little poppy cinch bags loaded with stuff


----------



## Chineka

mmsfoxxie said:


> Chineka...my condolesences on the loss of your dad and grandmother.  I had a loss in 2011 as well.



Thanks. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Chineka

cfca22 said:


> Inside my MSB
> 
> Matching gunmetal zippy
> Agenda
> MBMJ sunnie
> Julia Op Art cosmetic bag
> Large kristin wristlet
> Michele watch
> Poppy leather coin purse with legacy strips



I love the purple julia cosmetic bag. What a beautiful color.


----------



## sandyclaws

woohoo! i love LOVE LOVE!! this thread!! i've been carrying my Fawn baby sage and was thinking about doing a "whats in my bag pic"....just to give people an idea of what the bs can hold  cant wait to get home and do this!! now just a fair warning it might be messy :shame:


----------



## sandyclaws

Omg I have so much stuff in my baby sage!!


----------



## Chineka

sandyclaws said:


> Omg I have so much stuff in my baby sage!!



Nice purse. You have some really cool accessories, such as the hello kitty key ring. I also love the purple mini skinny and the pink zip around wallet is adorable.


----------



## ahowe07

I 'm surprised how organized all your bags are, everything in their own little case/pouch. Is this because you are changing bags frequently? 
I only carry my phone, keys, sunglasses, chapstick, and my tiny wallet that is big enough to hold some cards and folded up dollar bills.


----------



## cfca22

ahowe07 said:


> I 'm surprised how organized all your bags are, everything in their own little case/pouch. Is this because you are changing bags frequently?
> I only carry my phone, keys, sunglasses, chapstick, and my tiny wallet that is big enough to hold some cards and folded up dollar bills.



I hate messy purses so that's my main reason.


----------



## Chineka

My black leather Hailey-

Gallery Zip Around Wallet
Brown Wristlet
Pill Case
Planner
Mini composition book
Comb
Mints
Carmex
Hand Sanitizer
Hand Lotion
Glasses - omitted from photo


----------



## lamujerderene




----------



## Shoebaglady

My new large Sophia !
- gathered wallet Bordeaux
- op art brush cosmetic case purple
- poppy patent zippy black
- pocket agenda patent leather black
- poppy I.d holder in ruby
- pill case - keys - blackberry


----------



## minaj

Coach Kristin Round leather Sage satchel in black.
Contents:  julia planner; Trish McEvoy haircalf cosmetic case; red leather coach checkbook case; Kate Spade pink ostrich leather wallet; keys with coach bunny fob on red Dooney & Bourke wristlet strap; work keys on Michael Kors yellow handbag keyfob; coach jewel medium skinny coin purse; coach ginger sunglasses; kate spade mirror compact; cream-colored leather pen case; pink Kate Spade Play Dates notebook;  altoid smalls mints; origins lipstick and lip balm; L'Occitane Shea butter handcream; Bath&Bodyworks anti-bacterial gel in japanese cherry blossom


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## m3rma1d

I still can't believe how much Sophia holds...



Grey Stitched Sophia




Nom nom nom..




Left to right starting with top row:
African Violet Magazine, New York State African Violet Society newsletter (with my friend Sylvia on the cover), pink Bic, small bottle of Prada perfume (BF's sister works at International Food & Fragrances so I get lots of non-packaged goodies), phone battery charger.
Coach cosmetic bag, Coach animal print wristlet (packed w/ 2 phone batteries, wall charger, & car adapter), Coach ID lanyard with my Red Cross ID badge.
Rx sunglasses in case  (need a coach holder for these, will take up less room), Coach legacy valet keyring with keys, Coach Madison op art wallet.
Coach legacy card case (stuffed with cards promoting my African violet blog), Coach pink heart coin case.

And I feel like I could still stuff more crap in there! But I'm trying to be good and carry less.


----------



## pgtea

updated pic of organizing with some waverly hearts accessories that i purchased!  i prefer id skinny with wristlet as my wallet/receipt/transaction-register holder so i didnt get the waverly zip wallet....  






love my hello kitty compact mirror!  it's glittery!  when you open it up, one side has a mirror, the other has a shallow tray to hold a mini hk comb that came with the compact!

clockwise, sort of:

1. mirror/comb
2. small pouch to hold ginger candies for nausea, bobby pins, safety pins, barettes, elastics
3. larger pouch (this and #2 are clear on the other side) to hold rollerball, atomizer, loccitane mini shea butter, blotting papers, listerine strips
4.  jujube sunglasses hard case that fits my oversized sunglasses perfectly
5.  madison croc wristlet in raspberry (re-bought it!) with id skinny to hold license/insurance/aaa/rite-aid cards, and in the wristlet are receipts, transaction register, pen, and gift cards
6.  waverly hearts universal case to hold iphone4s, and i use the credit card slip pockets inside the case to hold a mini screen wiping cloth and dock/earphone port silicone plugs ($.99 on amazon plus shipping! to keep dust or raindrops out of the holes)
7.  waverly hearts cosmetic case with otc meds, two lippies, sephora samples of caudalie face lotion and clinique zit cream for emergencies
8.  my melody zip pouch for mobile phone but i use it to hold some new jewelry (t&co!) that ive been buying lately.  i know it's not good to carry jewelry around but i actually use the zip case to hold a silver polishing cloth and empty spare pouch/case for my everyday pieces that i put on in the morning, in case i need to take off a piece for a moment at work
9.  waverly hearts small wristlet to hold iphone headphones, plug adaptor, usb cord, and copy of phone insurance plan

not pictured but posted in another thread is my cherry madison leather mini skinny with keys attached and a mini tube of saline nasal spray i keep in one of the bag's slip pockets


----------



## m3rma1d

m3rma1d said:


> ... (BF's sister works at International Food & Fragrances)...



Oops, I meant International FLAVORS & Fragrances... I hadn't eaten yet when I posted this, had cloud on the brain lol


----------



## Shoebaglady

m3rma1d said:


> I still can't believe how much Sophia holds...
> 
> View attachment 1617522
> 
> Grey Stitched Sophia
> 
> 
> View attachment 1617523
> 
> Nom nom nom..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1617525
> 
> Left to right starting with top row:
> African Violet Magazine, New York State African Violet Society newsletter (with my friend Sylvia on the cover), pink Bic, small bottle of Prada perfume (BF's sister works at International Food & Fragrances so I get lots of non-packaged goodies), phone battery charger.
> Coach cosmetic bag, Coach animal print wristlet (packed w/ 2 phone batteries, wall charger, & car adapter), Coach ID lanyard with my Red Cross ID badge.
> Rx sunglasses in case (need a coach holder for these, will take up less room), Coach legacy valet keyring with keys, Coach Madison op art wallet.
> Coach legacy card case (stuffed with cards promoting my African violet blog), Coach pink heart coin case.
> 
> And I feel like I could still stuff more crap in there! But I'm trying to be good and carry less.


 
Everytime I see your Sophia, I kick myself for not picking it up at the outlet.  It is so beautiful and I am really astonished at how much you can fit inside.  I wouldn't have guessed it!!



pgtea said:


> updated pic of organizing with some waverly hearts accessories that i purchased! i prefer id skinny with wristlet as my wallet/receipt/transaction-register holder so i didnt get the waverly zip wallet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my hello kitty compact mirror! it's glittery! when you open it up, one side has a mirror, the other has a shallow tray to hold a mini hk comb that came with the compact!
> 
> clockwise, sort of:
> 
> 1. mirror/comb
> 2. small pouch to hold ginger candies for nausea, bobby pins, safety pins, barettes, elastics
> 3. larger pouch (this and #2 are clear on the other side) to hold rollerball, atomizer, loccitane mini shea butter, blotting papers, listerine strips
> 4. jujube sunglasses hard case that fits my oversized sunglasses perfectly
> 5. madison croc wristlet in raspberry (re-bought it!) with id skinny to hold license/insurance/aaa/rite-aid cards, and in the wristlet are receipts, transaction register, pen, and gift cards
> 6. waverly hearts universal case to hold iphone4s, and i use the credit card slip pockets inside the case to hold a mini screen wiping cloth and dock/earphone port silicone plugs ($.99 on amazon plus shipping! to keep dust or raindrops out of the holes)
> 7. waverly hearts cosmetic case with otc meds, two lippies, sephora samples of caudalie face lotion and clinique zit cream for emergencies
> 8. my melody zip pouch for mobile phone but i use it to hold some new jewelry (t&co!) that ive been buying lately. i know it's not good to carry jewelry around but i actually use the zip case to hold a silver polishing cloth and empty spare pouch/case for my everyday pieces that i put on in the morning, in case i need to take off a piece for a moment at work
> 9. waverly hearts small wristlet to hold iphone headphones, plug adaptor, usb cord, and copy of phone insurance plan
> 
> not pictured but posted in another thread is my cherry madison leather mini skinny with keys attached and a mini tube of saline nasal spray i keep in one of the bag's slip pockets


 
YOu have fantastic accessories!!!  They are adorable - love they way they all coordinate without being too matchy matchy.


----------



## pgtea

^^ thank you!!!  i havent bought bags, lately, and have just worked on accessorizing/organizing!   im just worried about the coated canvas on the waverly hearts cracking, eventually, with use?  so i used my FB pce to get the nylon quilted chevron small cosmetic pouch in the magenta/fuchsia(?) color as a back-up for the waverly cosmetics as i saw it in the store and loved the shade of pink!  itll probably match my hk mirror and i still have my julia patent universal case for my phone in magenta, too!  
i have oversized mbmj sunglasses, the only shades that fit my face/nose and dont slide down or the lenses dont hit my cheeks when i smile (http://www.endless.com/Marc-Jacobs-...79-8391678-2290214?ie=UTF8&suppressRedirect=1) and they were pretty affordable for somewhat "designer" shades (i usually wore oversized black shades that were just $10).  the ju-jube case i got from ebags and it was the only pink case i could find online that wasnt ginormous (like some hardcase/shell ones on amazon for cheaper)...the jujube find im quite proud of, haha, as id been looking a long time for a cute/pink case that could fit big sunglasses and this one does it, and is way smaller than the original mbmj case it came with!!


----------



## vanhornink

m3rma1d said:


> I still can't believe how much Sophia holds...
> 
> View attachment 1617522
> 
> Grey Stitched Sophia
> 
> 
> View attachment 1617523
> 
> Nom nom nom..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1617525
> 
> Left to right starting with top row:
> African Violet Magazine, New York State African Violet Society newsletter (with my friend Sylvia on the cover), pink Bic, small bottle of Prada perfume (BF's sister works at International Food & Fragrances so I get lots of non-packaged goodies), phone battery charger.
> Coach cosmetic bag, Coach animal print wristlet (packed w/ 2 phone batteries, wall charger, & car adapter), Coach ID lanyard with my Red Cross ID badge.
> Rx sunglasses in case  (need a coach holder for these, will take up less room), Coach legacy valet keyring with keys, Coach Madison op art wallet.
> Coach legacy card case (stuffed with cards promoting my African violet blog), Coach pink heart coin case.
> 
> And I feel like I could still stuff more crap in there! But I'm trying to be good and carry less.



Wow yeah she holds quite a bit...gorgeous bag.......


----------



## vanhornink

pgtea said:


> updated pic of organizing with some waverly hearts accessories that i purchased!  i prefer id skinny with wristlet as my wallet/receipt/transaction-register holder so i didnt get the waverly zip wallet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my hello kitty compact mirror!  it's glittery!  when you open it up, one side has a mirror, the other has a shallow tray to hold a mini hk comb that came with the compact!
> 
> clockwise, sort of:
> 
> 1. mirror/comb
> 2. small pouch to hold ginger candies for nausea, bobby pins, safety pins, barettes, elastics
> 3. larger pouch (this and #2 are clear on the other side) to hold rollerball, atomizer, loccitane mini shea butter, blotting papers, listerine strips
> 4.  jujube sunglasses hard case that fits my oversized sunglasses perfectly
> 5.  madison croc wristlet in raspberry (re-bought it!) with id skinny to hold license/insurance/aaa/rite-aid cards, and in the wristlet are receipts, transaction register, pen, and gift cards
> 6.  waverly hearts universal case to hold iphone4s, and i use the credit card slip pockets inside the case to hold a mini screen wiping cloth and dock/earphone port silicone plugs ($.99 on amazon plus shipping! to keep dust or raindrops out of the holes)
> 7.  waverly hearts cosmetic case with otc meds, two lippies, sephora samples of caudalie face lotion and clinique zit cream for emergencies
> 8.  my melody zip pouch for mobile phone but i use it to hold some new jewelry (t&co!) that ive been buying lately.  i know it's not good to carry jewelry around but i actually use the zip case to hold a silver polishing cloth and empty spare pouch/case for my everyday pieces that i put on in the morning, in case i need to take off a piece for a moment at work
> 9.  waverly hearts small wristlet to hold iphone headphones, plug adaptor, usb cord, and copy of phone insurance plan
> 
> not pictured but posted in another thread is my cherry madison leather mini skinny with keys attached and a mini tube of saline nasal spray i keep in one of the bag's slip pockets



Everything is so cute...


----------



## pgtea

thanks!!


----------



## Kansashalo

minaj said:


> Coach Kristin Round leather Sage satchel in black.
> Contents:  julia planner; Trish McEvoy haircalf cosmetic case; red leather coach checkbook case; Kate Spade pink ostrich leather wallet; keys with coach bunny fob on red Dooney & Bourke wristlet strap; work keys on Michael Kors yellow handbag keyfob; coach jewel medium skinny coin purse; coach ginger sunglasses; kate spade mirror compact; *cream-colored leather pen case*; pink Kate Spade Play Dates notebook;  altoid smalls mints; origins lipstick and lip balm; L'Occitane Shea butter handcream; Bath&Bodyworks anti-bacterial gel in japanese cherry blossom



Where did you purchase your leather pen case? I've been looking for something just like that FOR-EV-ER!!

PM me if you can't post publicly.


----------



## Chineka

minaj said:
			
		

> Coach Kristin Round leather Sage satchel in black.
> Contents:  julia planner; Trish McEvoy haircalf cosmetic case; red leather coach checkbook case; Kate Spade pink ostrich leather wallet; keys with coach bunny fob on red Dooney & Bourke wristlet strap; work keys on Michael Kors yellow handbag keyfob; coach jewel medium skinny coin purse; coach ginger sunglasses; kate spade mirror compact; cream-colored leather pen case; pink Kate Spade Play Dates notebook;  altoid smalls mints; origins lipstick and lip balm; L'Occitane Shea butter handcream; Bath&Bodyworks anti-bacterial gel in japanese cherry blossom



Nice bag and it holds a lot of things 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Chineka

pgtea said:
			
		

> updated pic of organizing with some waverly hearts accessories that i purchased!  i prefer id skinny with wristlet as my wallet/receipt/transaction-register holder so i didnt get the waverly zip wallet....
> 
> love my hello kitty compact mirror!  it's glittery!  when you open it up, one side has a mirror, the other has a shallow tray to hold a mini hk comb that came with the compact!
> 
> clockwise, sort of:
> 
> 1. mirror/comb
> 2. small pouch to hold ginger candies for nausea, bobby pins, safety pins, barettes, elastics
> 3. larger pouch (this and #2 are clear on the other side) to hold rollerball, atomizer, loccitane mini shea butter, blotting papers, listerine strips
> 4.  jujube sunglasses hard case that fits my oversized sunglasses perfectly
> 5.  madison croc wristlet in raspberry (re-bought it!) with id skinny to hold license/insurance/aaa/rite-aid cards, and in the wristlet are receipts, transaction register, pen, and gift cards
> 6.  waverly hearts universal case to hold iphone4s, and i use the credit card slip pockets inside the case to hold a mini screen wiping cloth and dock/earphone port silicone plugs ($.99 on amazon plus shipping! to keep dust or raindrops out of the holes)
> 7.  waverly hearts cosmetic case with otc meds, two lippies, sephora samples of caudalie face lotion and clinique zit cream for emergencies
> 8.  my melody zip pouch for mobile phone but i use it to hold some new jewelry (t&co!) that ive been buying lately.  i know it's not good to carry jewelry around but i actually use the zip case to hold a silver polishing cloth and empty spare pouch/case for my everyday pieces that i put on in the morning, in case i need to take off a piece for a moment at work
> 9.  waverly hearts small wristlet to hold iphone headphones, plug adaptor, usb cord, and copy of phone insurance plan
> 
> not pictured but posted in another thread is my cherry madison leather mini skinny with keys attached and a mini tube of saline nasal spray i keep in one of the bag's slip pockets



I love your croc wristlet, and of course the cute hello kitty mirror. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Bagomania

Wallet, cell phone, wet wipes, tissue papers and car keys.


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## pgtea

Chineka said:


> I love your croc wristlet, and of course the cute hello kitty mirror.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thankies!!  the mirror is pretty darn big but i love the color/glitter!


----------



## vanhornink

Gathered Leather Lindsey




Everything inside...




Then all the stuff outside....




Makeup bag......




Everything outside of the makeup bag..


----------



## Bag Fetish

vanhornink said:
			
		

> Gathered Leather Lindsey
> 
> Everything inside...
> 
> Then all the stuff outside....
> 
> Makeup bag......
> 
> Everything outside of the makeup bag..



What is that white hello kitty  in the 3rd pic


----------



## sushigal

vanhornink said:


> Gathered Leather Lindsey
> Everything inside...
> Then all the stuff outside....
> Makeup bag......
> Everything outside of the makeup bag..



Is that the large lindsey ? Wow you sure fit alot of stuff in there. I like how you are organized


----------



## Bag Fetish

sushigal said:


> Is that the large lindsey ? Wow you sure fit alot of stuff in there. I like how you are organized


 
lindsey comes in one size ...  but yes its "lindsey"


----------



## cbarber1123

Restore724 said:


> ********************************************************
> _*Thanks mariak16, ladyraven65, pursegirl57, lola69, trucoachaddict! *_
> I keep admiring how pretty the legacy stripe is. When I open my bag and it makes me happy to see all the legacy colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ********************************************************
> **** Updated *** Sophia gathered with 5 Legacy accessories: *
> *Zippy wallet, wristlet, universal case, card case and keychain*


 Is this the small or large sophia?? I love this bag. I will be coming home with the small sunday. I can't wait. I love this picture.


----------



## Shoebaglady

Bag Fetish said:


>


 
Beautiful colours inside and out !  Aveeno is my fave too


----------



## vanhornink

Bag Fetish said:


> What is that white hello kitty  in the 3rd pic



The bigger one furthest away from the bag is a DS game holder, it can hold 4 games...I love that thing, so darn cute. When I saw it I had to have it. $7.00 at the Walmart....


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> Beautiful colours inside and out !  Aveeno is my fave too



Thanks!


----------



## Bag Fetish

vanhornink said:
			
		

> The bigger one furthest away from the bag is a DS game holder, it can hold 4 games...I love that thing, so darn cute. When I saw it I had to have it. $7.00 at the Walmart....



And what is the other?? 
Neat idea for your games.


----------



## vanhornink

Bag Fetish said:


> And what is the other??
> Neat idea for your games.


The smaller one by the purse is a mirror....the day I bought my purse they have a Sanrio Store in that mall and I saw the mirror and wanted it..its really cute...love Hello Kitty....


----------



## Bag Fetish

vanhornink said:


> The smaller one by the purse is a mirror....the day I bought my purse they have a Sanrio Store in that mall and I saw the mirror and wanted it..its really cute...love Hello Kitty....


 
cute thanks!


----------



## minaj

Kansashalo said:


> Where did you purchase your leather pen case? I've been looking for something just like that FOR-EV-ER!!
> 
> PM me if you can't post publicly.


 
It's from Flax Art store in San Francisco CA. It's called the Double Pen Pouch by Pierre Belvedere for $32.50 item # 1835875 in beige leather (really looks like a lighter cream). good luck finding one!


----------



## minaj

minaj said:


> It's from Flax Art store in San Francisco CA. It's called the Double Pen Pouch by Pierre Belvedere for $32.50 item # 1835875 in beige leather (really looks like a lighter cream). good luck finding one!


 
here are additional pix since i've gotten a couple of PM's regarding interest in the pen case. Inside & back side have this really nice fabric contrast, rest of pen case in cream leather.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Taking Sophia out today! Feel free to make fun of me...yes, I am a neat freak


----------



## dollface53

LVoeShopping said:


> Taking Sophia out today! Feel free to make fun of me...yes, I am a neat freak



I have that same planner in the brown signature with dark brown leather.


----------



## tnsweetness

Inside my Chevron today...




Parchment Gathered Wallet
Chevron Wristlet
Animal Print Mini Skinny
Triple C Cosmetic Case
Hello Kitty Planner
Blinged out Droid X2
Leopard Print Feather Pen
Michael Kors Sunnies
Keys


----------



## LVoeShopping

dollface53 said:


> I have that same planner in the brown signature with dark brown leather.



I'm liking it, perfect size!



tnsweetness said:


> Inside my Chevron today...
> 
> View attachment 1626082
> 
> 
> Parchment Gathered Wallet
> Chevron Wristlet
> Animal Print Mini Skinny
> Triple C Cosmetic Case
> Hello Kitty Planner
> Blinged out Droid X2
> Leopard Print Feather Pen
> Michael Kors Sunnies
> Keys



Holy crap!  I think I just died and went to heaven when I saw this! Can I live in your Chevron too? ... please  LOL


----------



## tnsweetness

LVoeShopping said:


> I'm liking it, perfect size!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap!  I think I just died and went to heaven when I saw this! Can I live in your Chevron too? ... please  LOL


 
How funny!


----------



## MedtechCarol

tnsweetness said:


> Inside my Chevron today...
> 
> View attachment 1626082
> 
> 
> Parchment Gathered Wallet
> Chevron Wristlet
> Animal Print Mini Skinny
> Triple C Cosmetic Case
> Hello Kitty Planner
> Blinged out Droid X2
> Leopard Print Feather Pen
> Michael Kors Sunnies
> Keys


 
OMG this totally rocks! Gorgeous purple ya got there! Love it ALL!!


----------



## mikkki

tnsweetness said:


> Inside my Chevron today...
> 
> View attachment 1626082
> 
> 
> Parchment Gathered Wallet
> Chevron Wristlet
> Animal Print Mini Skinny
> Triple C Cosmetic Case
> Hello Kitty Planner
> Blinged out Droid X2
> Leopard Print Feather Pen
> Michael Kors Sunnies
> Keys



 Love the purple!!


----------



## coachdude1

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> Taking Sophia out today! Feel free to make fun of me...yes, I am a neat freak



Lovelovelove all the wallets in one purse!


----------



## tnsweetness

MedtechCarol said:


> OMG this totally rocks! Gorgeous purple ya got there! Love it ALL!!


 


mikkki said:


> Love the purple!!


Thanks to both of you but it is actually Mahogany (Brown)!  It does look purple in this pick tho!  I am, HOWEVER, on the prowl for the PLUM CHEVRON NOW!


----------



## LVoeShopping

coachdude1 said:
			
		

> Lovelovelove all the wallets in one purse!



: ty:


----------



## Shoebaglady

In my large black leather sophia.


----------



## tnsweetness

In my Black Woven Sophia....












Parchment Gathered Wallet
Ocelot Wristlet
Gunmetal Sequin Wristlet
Black Sequin Wristlet
Coach Sunnies in Gunmetal Soft Case
Hello Kitty Planner
Hello Kitty Droid X2


----------



## KTScrlet

tnsweetness said:


> In my Black Woven Sophia....
> View attachment 1628228
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628229
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628230
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628231
> 
> 
> Parchment Gathered Wallet
> Ocelot Wristlet
> Gunmetal Sequin Wristlet
> Black Sequin Wristlet
> Coach Sunnies in Gunmetal Soft Case
> Hello Kitty Planner
> Hello Kitty Droid X2



_*Love it.*_


----------



## tnsweetness

KTScrlet said:


> _*Love it.*_


 
Thank u!


----------



## trucoachaddict

tnsweetness said:


> In my Black Woven Sophia....
> View attachment 1628228
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628229
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628230
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628231
> 
> 
> Parchment Gathered Wallet
> Ocelot Wristlet
> Gunmetal Sequin Wristlet
> Black Sequin Wristlet
> Coach Sunnies in Gunmetal Soft Case
> Hello Kitty Planner
> Hello Kitty Droid X2


 

Very pretty.


----------



## tnsweetness

trucoachaddict said:


> Very pretty.


 
Thank you!


----------



## vanhornink

tnsweetness said:


> In my Black Woven Sophia....
> View attachment 1628228
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628229
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628230
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628231
> 
> 
> Parchment Gathered Wallet
> Ocelot Wristlet
> Gunmetal Sequin Wristlet
> Black Sequin Wristlet
> Coach Sunnies in Gunmetal Soft Case
> Hello Kitty Planner
> Hello Kitty Droid X2



Very nice stuff...love all the pink/purple


----------



## BellevueLady

tnsweetness said:


> In my Black Woven Sophia....
> View attachment 1628228
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628229
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628230
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628231
> 
> 
> Parchment Gathered Wallet
> Ocelot Wristlet
> Gunmetal Sequin Wristlet
> Black Sequin Wristlet
> Coach Sunnies in Gunmetal Soft Case
> Hello Kitty Planner
> Hello Kitty Droid X2


 
I always want a Parchment gathered leather wallet.  Is it easy to get dirty?  TIA.


----------



## tnsweetness

vanhornink said:


> Very nice stuff...love all the pink/purple


Thanks!



BellevueLady said:


> I always want a Parchment gathered leather wallet. Is it easy to get dirty? TIA.


 No, mine doesn't seem to.  I have had it since Early December and it still looks like new!


----------



## cbarber1123

tnsweetness said:


> In my Black Woven Sophia....
> View attachment 1628228
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628229
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628230
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628231
> 
> 
> Parchment Gathered Wallet
> Ocelot Wristlet
> Gunmetal Sequin Wristlet
> Black Sequin Wristlet
> Coach Sunnies in Gunmetal Soft Case
> Hello Kitty Planner
> Hello Kitty Droid X2


 
Love this bag and you have beautiful things. I love hello kitty.


----------



## tnsweetness

cbarber1123 said:


> Love this bag and you have beautiful things. I love hello kitty.


 
Thanks so Much!!  I LOVE HELLO KITTY TOO!!  I made my phone cover and ppl love it everywhere I go!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Shoebaglady said:


> In my large black leather sophia.



Love it, so neat an organized 



tnsweetness said:


> In my Black Woven Sophia....
> View attachment 1628228
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628229
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628230
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628231
> 
> 
> Parchment Gathered Wallet
> Ocelot Wristlet
> Gunmetal Sequin Wristlet
> Black Sequin Wristlet
> Coach Sunnies in Gunmetal Soft Case
> Hello Kitty Planner
> Hello Kitty Droid X2



...you never cease to surprise me! ...all that purple


----------



## tnsweetness

...you never cease to surprise me! ...all that purple [/QUOTE]
 None of it is purple!  It is black and gunmetal!  Someone said my Mahogany stuff the other day was purple....must be a sign I need some PURPLE stuff!
Thanks tho!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Still using my dove glam tote..
Inside the side pocket I have a small bag of mc Donald's cookies my snack for work.. 
Missing is my wallet.  I'm using my coach woven zip around.


----------



## Chineka

Shoebaglady said:


> In my large black leather sophia.



Love the waverly hearts design and the color of the lining.



tnsweetness said:


> In my Black Woven Sophia....
> View attachment 1628228
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628229
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628230
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628231
> 
> 
> Parchment Gathered Wallet
> Ocelot Wristlet
> Gunmetal Sequin Wristlet
> Black Sequin Wristlet
> Coach Sunnies in Gunmetal Soft Case
> Hello Kitty Planner
> Hello Kitty Droid X2



We are wristlet twins with the black wristlet. Cute hello kitty items.



Bag Fetish said:


> Still using my dove glam tote..
> Inside the side pocket I have a small bag of mc Donald's cookies my snack for work..
> Missing is my wallet.  I'm using my coach woven zip around.



I love how the totes can hold so much stuff. McDonald's cookies are good . I was sad when they took away the apple dippers from the menu.


----------



## MarneeB

tnsweetness said:


> Thanks so Much!! I LOVE HELLO KITTY TOO!! I made my phone cover and ppl love it everywhere I go!


 

You made the phone cover?! It's so pretty!


----------



## tnsweetness

MarneeB said:


> You made the phone cover?! It's so pretty!


Yes...Thank you!  Its just rhinestones, cabochons and glue...and alot of time!


----------



## Shoebaglady

LVoeShopping said:


> Love it, so neat an organized


 
Thanks! I knew you'd appreciate my neat and tidy bag 



Chineka said:


> Love the waverly hearts design and the color of the lining.


 
Thanks Chineka ~ it's the only exciting and colourful thing in my bag   Out of curiosity, are you a model?


----------



## tnsweetness

Chineka said:


> Love the waverly hearts design and the color of the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> We are wristlet twins with the black wristlet. Cute hello kitty items.
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the totes can hold so much stuff. McDonald's cookies are good . I was sad when they took away the apple dippers from the menu.


 Thank You!  I LOVE HK too!  Yay on being Twins!


----------



## Chineka

Shoebaglady said:


> Thanks! I knew you'd appreciate my neat and tidy bag
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chineka ~ it's the only exciting and colourful thing in my bag   Out of curiosity, are you a model?



I'm actually an English Teacher, but everybody says that I should be a model


----------



## LVoeShopping

...Ahhhhh!!! How did that little rat get in there???  Ohh wait...that's not a rat, he's a min pin  (my poor daughter in the back looking at me like I'm crazy!)


----------



## tnsweetness

LVoeShopping said:


> ...Ahhhhh!!! How did that little rat get in there???  Ohh wait...that's not a rat, he's a min pin  (my poor daughter in the back looking at me like I'm crazy!)


 Love him...
Great bag and GORGEOUS daughter!


----------



## LVoeShopping

tnsweetness said:


> Love him...
> Great bag and GORGEOUS daughter!



awww thank you


----------



## freakflagflyin

LVoeShopping said:


> ...Ahhhhh!!! How did that little rat get in there???  Ohh wait...that's not a rat, he's a min pin  (my poor daughter in the back looking at me like I'm crazy!)



Hope He doesnt pee in there Hee Hee


----------



## LVoeShopping

freakflagflyin said:


> Hope He doesnt pee in there Hee Hee



oh man  I would be so upset! haha


----------



## nc.girl

LVoeShopping said:


> ...Ahhhhh!!! How did that little rat get in there???  Ohh wait...that's not a rat, he's a min pin  (my poor daughter in the back looking at me like I'm crazy!)



Awww, I want the dog, the bag, and the keyfob! LOL, love your daughter's expression too!


----------



## LVoeShopping

nc.girl said:


> Awww, I want the dog, the bag, and the keyfob! LOL, love your daughter's expression too!



thank you  he is a little trouble maker...but very cute!


----------



## freakflagflyin

Inside my large silver patent Zoe 
Coach sunglass case with black coach Samantha sunglasses
Green Julia cosmetic bag
Keys on legacy key fob
Eos lip balm 
Poppy zippy wallet (gunmetal)
And my white iPhone 4 that I am using to take the pics


----------



## LVoeShopping

freakflagflyin said:


> View attachment 1641122
> 
> 
> Inside my large silver patent Zoe
> Coach sunglass case with black coach Samantha sunglasses
> Green Julia cosmetic bag
> Keys on legacy key fob
> Eos lip balm
> Poppy zippy wallet (gunmetal)
> And my white iPhone 4 that I am using to take the pics
> 
> View attachment 1641122



Love all your goodies


----------



## freakflagflyin

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> Love all your goodies



Thanks


----------



## Gypsycruiser

LVoeShopping said:


> ...Ahhhhh!!! How did that little rat get in there???  Ohh wait...that's not a rat, he's a min pin  (my poor daughter in the back looking at me like I'm crazy!)



Cute picture.....all your babies!


----------



## trucoachaddict

Camel Patent Sabrina



View attachment 1


----------



## freakflagflyin

trucoachaddict said:


> Camel Patent Sabrina
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 1643262
> 
> 
> View attachment 1643268



Nice!!! Now I m going over to ebay to see if I can find a camel patent sabrina  LOL


----------



## trucoachaddict

freakflagflyin said:
			
		

> Nice!!! Now I m going over to ebay to see if I can find a camel patent sabrina  LOL



I hope you can one at great price. She is my favorite Sabrina. Future bag twins.


----------



## Chineka

trucoachaddict said:


> Camel Patent Sabrina
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 1643262
> 
> 
> View attachment 1643268



What a beautiful bag and I've always liked that shape. It seems to hold a lot 



LVoeShopping said:


> ...Ahhhhh!!! How did that little rat get in there???  Ohh wait...that's not a rat, he's a min pin  (my poor daughter in the back looking at me like I'm crazy!)



lol....cute pic and lovely purse.



freakflagflyin said:


> View attachment 1641122
> 
> 
> Inside my large silver patent Zoe
> Coach sunglass case with black coach Samantha sunglasses
> Green Julia cosmetic bag
> Keys on legacy key fob
> Eos lip balm
> Poppy zippy wallet (gunmetal)
> And my white iPhone 4 that I am using to take the pics
> 
> View attachment 1641122



Zoe is one of my favorite Coach purses that I keep grabbing for . I love the lining of yours and the color.


----------



## nursie

chelsea emerson embossed croc in putty. i've been feeling a need to carry more and more so this has been great for that!







all of this:






fits somewhere among the three giant sections


----------



## LVoeShopping

Plum Patent Sophia


----------



## LVoeShopping

nursie said:
			
		

> chelsea emerson embossed croc in putty. i've been feeling a need to carry more and more so this has been great for that!
> 
> all of this:
> 
> fits somewhere among the three giant sections



Love all your goodies!


----------



## Bag Fetish

what's in there .. ? 





LVoeShopping said:


> Plum Patent Sophia


----------



## freakflagflyin

Chineka said:


> What a beautiful bag and I've always liked that shape. It seems to hold a lot
> 
> 
> 
> lol....cute pic and lovely purse.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoe is one of my favorite Coach purses that I keep grabbing for . I love the lining of yours and the color.



Zoe is my favorite too!!! I had a whole bunch of mediums and One large. I kept the large (this one in the pic) and sold all the mediums because they just wouldnt hold all of my stuff LOL....Thanks


----------



## freakflagflyin

trucoachaddict said:


> I hope you can one at great price. She is my favorite Sabrina. Future bag twins.



I havnt found one yet in this color, I am going to keep looking


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Inside my Large Black Leather Sophia - nothing matches but I'm OK with that!    My keys, phone, work keys and hand sanitizer aren't in this pic and all the stuff I have in the zipper pocket, girl items, bluetooth earpiece, nail file, dental floss, etc.


----------



## Just 1 More

I get attached to my accessories so I still have pretty much the same from a year or 2 ago...And I guess I keep 'em too because the bright colors are easy to see in the big bags I carry...I did ditch my wallet for an MFF lg wristlet because I wanted a clutch to carry on occasion that would hold all my cards & cell phone, yet be lightweight & easy to clean. (Cell phone's not pictured 'cause that 's what I used for the pic.)

Kristin's really slouchy so I had to hold her open to get the pic!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> what's in there .. ?



Gathered leather zip around wallet, Hamptons agenda, Madison card flap case and Julia card case...light traveler


----------



## LVoeShopping

Crazy for Bags said:
			
		

> Inside my Large Black Leather Sophia - nothing matches but I'm OK with that!    My keys, phone, work keys and hand sanitizer aren't in this pic and all the stuff I have in the zipper pocket, girl items, bluetooth earpiece, nail file, dental floss, etc.



I love all the miss matching! It's perfect!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

LVoeShopping said:


> I love all the miss matching! It's perfect!


Thanks, I think all the different colors compliment each other at least.  It's very happy looking inside my bag!


----------



## zoora

Finja said:


> apa khabar?? Cute satchel... Salams sis.. Malaysian living in US here



owh hi there!! seronoknya living over there!! nasib i tak duduk.. tidak, tiap hari drool for bags


----------



## danigreen1

All my goodies inside my lovely Sophia.


----------



## Chineka

nursie said:


> chelsea emerson embossed croc in putty. i've been feeling a need to carry more and more so this has been great for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fits somewhere among the three giant sections



I love this purse. It's really pretty. I also love the purple lining.



LVoeShopping said:


> Plum Patent Sophia



Beautiful plum color



Crazy for Bags said:


> Inside my Large Black Leather Sophia - nothing matches but I'm OK with that!    My keys, phone, work keys and hand sanitizer aren't in this pic and all the stuff I have in the zipper pocket, girl items, bluetooth earpiece, nail file, dental floss, etc.



This purse sure does hold a lot of stuff  I love your Coach wristlet.



Just 1 More said:


> I get attached to my accessories so I still have pretty much the same from a year or 2 ago...And I guess I keep 'em too because the bright colors are easy to see in the big bags I carry...I did ditch my wallet for an MFF lg wristlet because I wanted a clutch to carry on occasion that would hold all my cards & cell phone, yet be lightweight & easy to clean. (Cell phone's not pictured 'cause that 's what I used for the pic.)
> 
> Kristin's really slouchy so I had to hold her open to get the pic!



You have some great accessories.


----------



## Chineka

danigreen1 said:


> All my goodies inside my lovely Sophia.



I spotted a Coach pill box in the left corner. I love the bright colors on it. It reminds me of Spring. Sophia seems to be able to carry a lot, which I like


----------



## danigreen1

Chineka said:


> I spotted a Coach pill box in the left corner. I love the bright colors on it. It reminds me of Spring. Sophia seems to be able to carry a lot, which I like



  Love the pill box!  they were hard to find for awhile, but seem to be back now.  Love mine!   And I do love the Sophia so far!  This is my first (but she won't be my last!)


----------



## danigreen1

m3rma1d said:


> I still can't believe how much Sophia holds...
> 
> View attachment 1617522
> 
> Grey Stitched Sophia
> 
> 
> View attachment 1617523
> 
> Nom nom nom..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1617525
> 
> Left to right starting with top row:
> African Violet Magazine, New York State African Violet Society newsletter (with my friend Sylvia on the cover), pink Bic, small bottle of Prada perfume (BF's sister works at International Food & Fragrances so I get lots of non-packaged goodies), phone battery charger.
> Coach cosmetic bag, Coach animal print wristlet (packed w/ 2 phone batteries, wall charger, & car adapter), Coach ID lanyard with my Red Cross ID badge.
> Rx sunglasses in case  (need a coach holder for these, will take up less room), Coach legacy valet keyring with keys, Coach Madison op art wallet.
> Coach legacy card case (stuffed with cards promoting my African violet blog), Coach pink heart coin case.
> 
> And I feel like I could still stuff more crap in there! But I'm trying to be good and carry less.




Love your Sophia and all of your goodies inside!


----------



## m3rma1d

danigreen1 said:


> Love your Sophia and all of your goodies inside!



Thanks!
I'm now carrying the patent Orchid Sophia with the same stuff inside.. Well, except now got the current version of the African Violet Magazine


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Chineka said:


> This purse sure does hold a lot of stuff  I love your Coach wristlet.
> You have some great accessories.


Thank you.  I holds quite a bit and there's still room for more.  I love it!


----------



## Chineka

In my Coach Hailey:

Coach Eyeglasses
Coach Pill Box
Coach Wallet-Gallery Leather Zip Around
Coach Brown Wristlet
Kleenex
Mints
Hand Sanitizer
Keys
iPhone (Omitted from pic)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## coachmommyofmin

I felt adventurous today, so here are a few creative shots of what's in my Black Waxed Glam tote, I love this bag!


----------



## Chineka

coachmommyofmin said:
			
		

> I felt adventurous today, so here are a few creative shots of what's in my Black Waxed Glam tote, I love this bag!



Beautiful bag that I live also. I might have to get one myself...lol. Great accessories. Is that I coach planner that I see, which is black and patent leather?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## coachmommyofmin

Chineka said:


> Beautiful bag that I live also. I might have to get one myself...lol. Great accessories. Is that I coach planner that I see, which is black and patent leather?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank You! Yes, it's the small 4x7 Coach Patent Zip Around Planner that's still on the website. The first planner that I actually use every day  Glam totes are so practical!


----------



## alyssa18o6

Shoebaglady said:


> Great video!  I love that bag!



Wow, I have a regular Sophia as well and I feel like I can't put anything in mine! I'm looking to get a bigger size in May when I take an adventure to the outlets. Maybe I just need to minimize big time, haha.


----------



## modanhoney

Sialia said:


> I don't have a camera with me at school but right now my bag (gallery tote) contains:
> 
> - Signature duffle wristlet in brass/brown (holding all kinds of odds and ends, like Swiss Army knife, eyeglass repair kit, breath strips, Tide To Go pen, 2 flashdrives, bandaids, mini sewing kit, mini Maglite, Tylenol & Advil & PMS Relief tablets, pen, emery board, spare car keys) - this wristlet holds A LOT!
> 
> - Hamptons Sig mini-skinny in black/black
> - Hamptons Sig mini wallet in khaki/crimson
> - dayplanner (sadly, not Coach )
> - mini umbrella
> - MP3 player
> - cellphone
> - gloves
> - keys (home, car, school)
> - many lipglosses/lipbalms/lipsticks
> - magazine
> - empty lunch containers
> - gum
> - kleenex
> - mints
> - cough drops
> 
> LOVE my Gallery Tote - it holds so much!


LMAO....Girl, I have anything in my purse but the Kitchen sink.......
Whatever you want I have it in my PURSE!


----------



## 123cgv

This is my first post!  I have a new Lindsey Satchel.  Inside I have a large wallet, umbrella, Nook,  cell phone, keys, credit card case, and calendar book. Have room to spare!  Love this purse!


----------



## tonij2000

123cgv said:


> This is my first post!  I have a new Lindsey Satchel.  Inside I have a large wallet, umbrella, Nook,  cell phone, keys, credit card case, and calendar book. Have room to spare!  Love this purse!



Congrats and we'd love to see pics!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Geranium Ashley my new bag for the summer


----------



## dollface53

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Geranium Ashley my new bag for the summer



Wow very nice. Do you know the style number of that cosmetic satchel?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

dollface53 said:


> Wow very nice. Do you know the style number of that cosmetic satchel?


 
I sorry I don't know the number of the cosmetic case or the wallet.  I purchased over 2 yrs ago.  You may be able to find one by looking on ebay.  

THanks


----------



## Bag Fetish

its a chubby (sp)  ^^^^


----------



## KTScrlet

_*I switch between my Ashley *** my Damier Azur in *** spring *** summer.  It is *** prettiest blue.  It photographed a little darker than it actually is.
*_


----------



## KTScrlet

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Geranium Ashley my new bag for *** summer



Love *** color ** your bag.


----------



## Bag Fetish

KTScrlet said:


> _*I switch between my Ashley *** my Damier Azur in *** spring *** summer. It is *** prettiest blue. It photographed a little darker than it actually is.*_


 
 Nice bag.. is it actually silver ?  I love the contents


----------



## dollface53

Bag Fetish said:


> its a chubby (sp)  ^^^^



Thank you so very much!


----------



## tonij2000

My Glam Tote and it's contents with plenty of room for more! This is what I carry everyday in everybag (except for clutches and smaller crossbody bags).


----------



## LVoeShopping

tonij2000 said:
			
		

> My Glam Tote and it's contents with plenty of room for more! This is what I carry everyday in everybag (except for clutches and smaller crossbody bags).



Holy cow! I can't believe how much you can fit in that bag  love all your goodies!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

LVoeShopping said:


> Holy cow! I can't believe how much you can fit in that bag  love all your goodies!!!


 
glam tote will hold your life!!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Bag Fetish said:


> glam tote will hold your life!!



I guess so  Maybe I should get one for traveling, I never would of thought it was so spacious!


----------



## LVoeShopping

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Geranium Ashley my new bag for the summer



She is soooo gorgey  how did you hang that scarf? it looks perfect! I stink at scarf tying/hanging LOL


----------



## Bag Fetish

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> I guess so  Maybe I should get one for traveling, I never would of thought it was so spacious!



Yep it is.. I have had my wallet, make up case, bottle of water, full size canon. Slr camera, hubs *** bag, and munchies in there and it will still close.. When I've travelled... It's perfect!!

posted from my iPhone!!!


----------



## KTScrlet

Bag Fetish said:


> Nice bag.. is it actually silver ?
> 
> 
> I love the contents



*Thanks.  The bag is blue, although it does look a little silver in the photo.*


----------



## abbie001

Black patent Poppy Spotlight.


----------



## LVoeShopping

abbie001 said:
			
		

> Black patent Poppy Spotlight.



What an adorable bag!


----------



## abbie001

LVoeShopping said:


> What an adorable bag!


 Thank You


----------



## Bag Fetish

KTScrlet said:


> *Thanks. The bag is blue, although it does look a little silver in the photo.*


 didnt realize they made blue ...what is the style code??


----------



## nuki

Love my coach bag the best bag ever....


----------



## starofmay

abbie001 said:


> Black patent Poppy Spotlight.



Oh, dear! That's the bag that started my Coach obsession! I've been wanting for a long long time! Just can't find it anywhere anymore. So beautiful!


----------



## abbie001

Thank you ! I  it ! I think it is my Fav out of all my coach.


----------



## Shoebaglady

In my large leather sophia:












1. Louis Vuitton pochette (make up and meds)
2. Emilio Pucci large patent leather wallet
3. Gucci guccissima leather card holder (points cards and gift cards)
4. Coach agenda
5. Coach Daisy coin purse (keys, bandaids, hair tie)
6. Coach Daisy universal case (Ipod and ear buds)
7. Coach pill case
8. Cynthia Rowley sunglasses
9. Blackberry
10. Louis Vuitton key pouch (keys and extra cell battery)


----------



## LVoeShopping

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> In my large leather sophia:
> 
> 1. Louis Vuitton pochette (make up and meds)
> 2. Emilio Pucci large patent leather wallet
> 3. Gucci guccissima leather card holder (points cards and gift cards)
> 4. Coach agenda
> 5. Coach Daisy coin purse (keys, bandaids, hair tie)
> 6. Coach Daisy universal case (Ipod and ear buds)
> 7. Coach pill case
> 8. Cynthia Rowley sunglasses
> 9. Blackberry
> 10. Louis Vuitton key pouch (keys and extra cell battery)



Love all your goodies!


----------



## MedtechCarol

Shoebaglady said:


> In my large leather sophia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Louis Vuitton pochette (make up and meds)
> 2. Emilio Pucci large patent leather wallet
> 3. Gucci guccissima leather card holder (points cards and gift cards)
> 4. Coach agenda
> 5. Coach Daisy coin purse (keys, bandaids, hair tie)
> 6. Coach Daisy universal case (Ipod and ear buds)
> 7. Coach pill case
> 8. Cynthia Rowley sunglasses
> 9. Blackberry
> 10. Louis Vuitton key pouch (keys and extra cell battery)


 
So bright and colorful and fun! It's like a party in there- LOVE IT!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty!


----------



## Shoebaglady

LVoeShopping said:


> Love all your goodies!


 
Thank you !! 



MedtechCarol said:


> So bright and colorful and fun! It's like a party in there- LOVE IT!!


 
Thanks !!!! I love the way you describe it   I used to everything matching in my bag but tpf'ers inspired me to try mixing and matching.....now, it's a PARTY!!


----------



## Chineka

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Geranium Ashley my new bag for the summer



what a beautiful color that this purse is.  I love your two matching wallets.



KTScrlet said:


> _*I switch between my Ashley *** my Damier Azur in *** spring *** summer.  It is *** prettiest blue.  It photographed a little darker than it actually is.
> *_



Great purse.



tonij2000 said:


> My Glam Tote and it's contents with plenty of room for more! This is what I carry everyday in everybag (except for clutches and smaller crossbody bags).



This purse sure does carry a lot. Thanks for sharing.



abbie001 said:


> Black patent Poppy Spotlight.



Love that this purse is shiny and that it carries a lot.



nuki said:


> Love my coach bag the best bag ever....



Lovely purse.



Shoebaglady said:


> In my large leather sophia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Louis Vuitton pochette (make up and meds)
> 2. Emilio Pucci large patent leather wallet
> 3. Gucci guccissima leather card holder (points cards and gift cards)
> 4. Coach agenda
> 5. Coach Daisy coin purse (keys, bandaids, hair tie)
> 6. Coach Daisy universal case (Ipod and ear buds)
> 7. Coach pill case
> 8. Cynthia Rowley sunglasses
> 9. Blackberry
> 10. Louis Vuitton key pouch (keys and extra cell battery)



I especially love your Coach agenda and I also love your Coach Daisy accessories. This purse has always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## JoRea08

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Geranium Ashley my new bag for the summer


Pretty color! Love the matching bandeau scarf and accessories.


----------



## JoRea08

tnsweetness said:


> In my Black Woven Sophia today...
> -Large Animal Print Wristlet
> -Small Animal Print Wristlet
> -Animal Print Mini Skinny
> -Small Black Sequin Wristlet
> -Gathered Wallet in Parchment
> -Blinged out Hello Kitty Droid X2
> -Hello Kitty Planner
> -Feather Pen
> -Keys with my Coach Boot and Coach Bear
> -Lexus key
> 
> This lil bag sure does hold alot!


I love your bag and accessories! Cool pen!


----------



## tnsweetness

JoRea08 said:


> I love your bag and accessories! Cool pen!


 
Thanks so much!  The pen is from Cracker Barrel!


----------



## KTScrlet

Chineka said:


> Originally Posted by *KTScrlet*
> 
> _*I switch between my Ashley *** my Damier Azur in ***  spring *** summer.  It is *** prettiest blue.  It photographed a little  darker than it actually is.
> *_
> 
> Great purse.



_*Thank you.*_


----------



## KTScrlet

Bag Fetish said:


> didnt realize they made blue ...what is the style code??



Tag with code is somewhere.  I know that it is an Ashley, and that Coach calls the color slate, but I call it blue.


----------



## nicole75

I hope one of these days, Coach makes the Alexandra in a TARDIS blue, because these bags truly are bigger on the inside. #DoctorWhoFTW

This is what's inside of my bag. And I still have room for my key fob and bottle water and cardigan!


----------



## starente

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Well I always frequent the LV forum & they had a fun thread. So, I borrowed there idea, hope they don't mind. As for my bag it's pretty boring. My coach cosmetic case, coach mini skinny, ipod w/ case, perfume, LV checkbook & keys...that's what I carry everyday. On weekends when I go on long shopping excursions I bring an extra pair of undies (for son-pottytraining), camera, pads (for that time of the month), & whatever little things I may purchase while I'm out & about.
> My bag looks empty, but I can fit awhole lot more.


I have too much stuffed into mine! Paper, makeup, medication....the list goes on!


----------



## amquirk

nicole75 said:
			
		

> I hope one of these days, Coach makes the Alexandra in a TARDIS blue, because these bags truly are bigger on the inside. #DoctorWhoFTW
> 
> This is what's inside of my bag. And I still have room for my key fob and bottle water and cardigan!



LOL love the Tardis reference, my hubby loves Doctor Who and he's kinda got me hooked too


----------



## Shoebaglady

I was surprised at how much I could fit in my mini sophia.  It holds  so much and without losing its shape ~ I love this bag!    (sorry about the extra large photo's.  Excuse the finger prints)
















~Poppy zippy wallet
~LV key pouch (keys, bandaids, extra cell battery, hair elastic)
~Blackberry Playbook
~Blackberry
~Lipstick 
~Bag charm/table purse holder thingy
~ Book: Game of Thrones (I'm totally obsessed)
~Gum


----------



## pursegirl57

Shoebaglady said:


> I was surprised at how much I could fit in my mini sophia.  It holds  so much and without losing its shape ~ I love this bag!    (sorry about the extra large photo's.  Excuse the finger prints)



This is the mini?  Wow!  I can't believe how much it holds!  I considered this one also, because it's so cute.


----------



## dollface53

Shoebaglady said:


> I was surprised at how much I could fit in my mini sophia.  It holds  so much and without losing its shape ~ I love this bag!    (sorry about the extra large photo's.  Excuse the finger prints)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Poppy zippy wallet
> ~LV key pouch (keys, bandaids, extra cell battery, hair elastic)
> ~Blackberry Playbook
> ~Blackberry
> ~Lipstick
> ~Bag charm/table purse holder thingy
> ~ Book: Game of Thrones (I'm totally obsessed)
> ~Gum



How do you like your Playbook, I have one too. Beautiful bag you have also.


----------



## ChristinaDanise

In my black sateen Ashley carryall...

-Phone
-Belle sunnies
-Keys
-iPod
-Victoria's Secret cosmetic case (tweezers, lip gloss, extra hair ties, bobby pins)
-Gum
-Listerine dissolving breath strips
-Colgate Wisps (I love me some fresh breath...Can you tell?)
-Sudoku
-Womanly stuff (No TMI here!)
-Excedrin
-Camera
-Allergy relief pills (I have an unknown allergy. Annoying.)
-Victoria's Secret lotion
-Hello Kitty head-shaped Easter egg with change in it (lol, I got sick of losing my change purse.)
-Matching large black sateen wristlet, as a wallet (ID, coupons, gift cards, money, notes)


----------



## Shoebaglady

dollface53 said:


> How do you like your Playbook, I have one too. Beautiful bag you have also.


 
Thanks!  I am becoming more and more fond of the Playbook.  I think the video chat and it's compact size are my favourite features. I got it in early december but haven't really explored everything it can do yet.


----------



## dollface53

Shoebaglady said:


> Thanks!  I am becoming more and more fond of the Playbook.  I think the video chat and it's compact size are my favourite features. I got it in early december but haven't really explored everything it can do yet.



Oh, it can do a lot. Did you upgrade the OS to 2.0? It makes some awesome improvements.


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Decided not to be lazy.

My iPod and Wisps don't like to be photographed. But you get the idea. I guess I also forgot to mention a few things, like the lighter, the body mist, and the deodorant...Oh, well.

She holds a lot...And I can still get her to close!


----------



## burgandy05

ChristinaDanise said:


> Decided not to be lazy.
> 
> My iPod and Wisps don't like to be photographed. But you get the idea. I guess I also forgot to mention a few things, like the lighter, the body mist, and the deodorant...Oh, well.
> 
> She holds a lot...And I can still get her to close!



I love your hello kitty items!


----------



## wungdot

Coach checkbook billfold or french purse wallet. Coach iphone case. Coach skinny for coupons and receipts. Coach chunky case for makeup and incidentals.


----------



## ChristinaDanise

burgandy05 said:


> I love your hello kitty items!


 

Thank you! The camera case was a great find at Toys R Us and the Easter egg head was sold at Target in a 3 pack!


----------



## Bag Fetish

ChristinaDanise said:


> Decided not to be lazy.
> 
> My iPod and Wisps don't like to be photographed. But you get the idea. I guess I also forgot to mention a few things, like the lighter, the body mist, and the deodorant...Oh, well.
> 
> She holds a lot...And I can still get her to close!


Now this is a tease since I have been on and off with this bag..


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Bag Fetish said:


> Now this is a tease since I have been on and off with this bag..



It's calling you! "Come back to meeee!"  lol. I like it cuz it holds more than some of my others. My Siggy Stripe tote only barely holds all of it.


----------



## chocofrapp

Inside my Chainlink bag


----------



## ChristinaDanise

chocofrapp said:


> Inside my Chainlink bag



Love the variety you have going on. Very cute umbrella!


----------



## Bag Fetish

ChristinaDanise said:


> It's calling you! "Come back to meeee!"  lol. I like it cuz it holds more than some of my others. My Siggy Stripe tote only barely holds all of it.


its all just trouble .. LOL


----------



## Shoebaglady

chocofrapp said:


> Inside my Chainlink bag


 
All the bright colours are so fun and cheery.  I love the wallet and the agenda!


----------



## chocofrapp

ChristinaDanise said:


> Love the variety you have going on. Very cute umbrella!


 


Shoebaglady said:


> All the bright colours are so fun and cheery. I love the wallet and the agenda!


 
Thank you ladies.


----------



## nursie

abigail. with a purse to go organizer


----------



## photogurl

^ ohhhh love all the pink nursie! and I love how your accessories all look great together


----------



## Bag Fetish

did you get the jumbo?  looks great in there  

and I love the color of abby  



nursie said:


> abigail. with a purse to go organizer


----------



## nursie

photogurl said:
			
		

> ^ ohhhh love all the pink nursie! and I love how your accessories all look great together



Thank you!


----------



## nursie

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> did you get the jumbo?  looks great in there
> 
> and I love the color of abby



Yes that one is the jumbo...just enough room left over to stick my agenda between the Ptg and Abigail's lining


----------



## Bag Fetish

nursie said:


> Yes that one is the jumbo...just enough room left over to stick my agenda between the Ptg and Abigail's lining


 
Perfect!!!


----------



## athomephoto

nicole75 said:


> I hope one of these days, Coach makes the Alexandra in a TARDIS blue, because these bags truly are bigger on the inside. #DoctorWhoFTW
> 
> This is what's inside of my bag. And I still have room for my key fob and bottle water and cardigan!


My cousin just got the most amazing Doctor Who tattoo! I just convinced my husband this bag was probably big enough for school, and I am so glad to see I was right! Now my birthday just has to get here!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes

I love all that pink!!  I have looked those bags over and over again. Maybe it is finally time to commit to them. They really hold a lot!  Very pretty, inside and out!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Just switching into my silver/dove glam.
Inside.. Navy leather coach wristlet
Plum patent wallet (coach)
Coach poppy pop c wristlet
Missing is my phone and keys
The coach dust bag is a charm I'm returning to the outlet cuz I have two.


----------



## Jessi319

Shoebaglady said:


> I was surprised at how much I could fit in my mini sophia. It holds so much and without losing its shape ~ I love this bag!  (sorry about the extra large photo's. Excuse the finger prints)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Poppy zippy wallet
> ~LV key pouch (keys, bandaids, extra cell battery, hair elastic)
> ~Blackberry Playbook
> ~Blackberry
> ~Lipstick
> ~Bag charm/table purse holder thingy
> ~ Book: Game of Thrones (I'm totally obsessed)
> ~Gum


 I keep seeing the Sophias in reveals and hope to get one someday!  I love that it holds this much.!   And I am currently carrying book 4 of the Game of Thrones series...my new obsession too!!!


----------



## Jessi319

tnsweetness said:


> Yes...Thank you! Its just rhinestones, cabochons and glue...and alot of time!


 
did you apply the pretty blingies to one of the snap on cases?   I assume you didn't put it directly ont o the phone??  I LOVE IT!!


----------



## tnsweetness

Jessi319 said:


> did you apply the pretty blingies to one of the snap on cases? I assume you didn't put it directly ont o the phone?? I LOVE IT!!


 
Yes, I bought the case on ebay and attached all the bling with E-6000 glue....
I have made several of these...I have all different ones in all colors....
But they ALL have Hello Kitty on them....I LOVE HK!


----------



## Jessi319

tnsweetness said:


> Yes, I bought the case on ebay and attached all the bling with E-6000 glue....
> I have made several of these...I have all different ones in all colors....
> But they ALL have Hello Kitty on them....I LOVE HK!


 
me too!!  you've inspired me to go buy some phone bling....I assume a hot glue or some jewel-it glue at JoAnns will do the trick?  thank you for the inspiration....


----------



## tnsweetness

Jessi319 said:


> me too!! you've inspired me to go buy some phone bling....I assume a hot glue or some jewel-it glue at JoAnns will do the trick? thank you for the inspiration....


 
I PM'd you...


----------



## Shoebaglady

Jessi319 said:


> I keep seeing the Sophias in reveals and hope to get one someday! I love that it holds this much.! And I am currently carrying book 4 of the Game of Thrones series...my new obsession too!!!


 
Game of Thrones is incredible!  I'm glad there is another Coachie who is just as obsessed as I am!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Small Sophia


----------



## photogurl

Bag Fetish said:


> Just switching into my silver/dove glam.
> Inside.. Navy leather coach wristlet
> Plum patent wallet (coach)
> Coach poppy pop c wristlet
> Missing is my phone and keys
> The coach dust bag is a charm I'm returning to the outlet cuz I have two.



gorgeous bag!!!!!


----------



## Coachie3

nursie said:


> abigail. with a purse to go organizer



Love your bag and contents!!! May i ask you what size your agenda is?


----------



## princess69

tnsweetness said:
			
		

> In my Black Woven Sophia....
> 
> Parchment Gathered Wallet
> Ocelot Wristlet
> Gunmetal Sequin Wristlet
> Black Sequin Wristlet
> Coach Sunnies in Gunmetal Soft Case
> Hello Kitty Planner
> Hello Kitty Droid X2



How long ago did you get the gunmetal sunnies case?  I need that in my life!!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## nursie

Coachie3 said:


> Love your bag and contents!!! May i ask you what size your agenda is?


 
it's the smaller size agenda. ty


----------



## tnsweetness

princess69 said:


> How long ago did you get the gunmetal sunnies case? I need that in my life!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
How funny YOU should ask...
I got it at the ORLANDO outlet December 1, 2011...


----------



## ledobe

Jessi319 said:


> I keep seeing the Sophias in reveals and hope to get one someday!  I love that it holds this much.!   And I am currently carrying book 4 of the Game of Thrones series...my new obsession too!!!



Oh no really?  I've been obsessed with those books for years.  One of the reasons I justified getting a kindle back when they were expensive was because I was reading and re-reading these books so much.


----------



## ElvenEyes

Here is the bag I am carrying right now.  My Coach Madison Sophia Gathered Leather satchel in Pearl Grey. My husband gave it to me last year as an anniversary gift.  I'm loving it! I have a video of What is in my bag on YT, but not sure if I am allowed to attach that or not, so I don't dare!  Here are some pictures...hope they come out okay!


----------



## vanhornink

ElvenEyes said:


> Here is the bag I am carrying right now.  My Coach Madison Sophia Gathered Leather satchel in Pearl Grey. My husband gave it to me last year as an anniversary gift.  I'm loving it! I have a video of What is in my bag on YT, but not sure if I am allowed to attach that or not, so I don't dare!  Here are some pictures...hope they come out okay!



Wow you can fit a lot in Sophia, when I saw her at Coach she didnt seem like she could fit all that in her. BTW gorgeous bag, I love the gathered bags, I have one in Lindsey in Tuberose. I wish I could see your YT video I love watching those vids.


----------



## ElvenEyes

vanhornink said:


> Wow you can fit a lot in Sophia, when I saw her at Coach she didnt seem like she could fit all that in her. BTW gorgeous bag, I love the gathered bags, I have one in Lindsey in Tuberose. I wish I could see your YT video I love watching those vids.



It took some creative planning, but I got it all in comfy!


----------



## vanhornink

elveneyes said:


> it took some creative planning, but i got it all in comfy!



lol...


----------



## nursie

ElvenEyes said:


> Here is the bag I am carrying right now. My Coach Madison Sophia Gathered Leather satchel in Pearl Grey. My husband gave it to me last year as an anniversary gift. I'm loving it! I have a video of What is in my bag on YT, but not sure if I am allowed to attach that or not, so I don't dare! Here are some pictures...hope they come out okay!


 
everything looks so beautiful together!


----------



## Jessi319

ledobe said:


> Oh no really? I've been obsessed with those books for years. One of the reasons I justified getting a kindle back when they were expensive was because I was reading and re-reading these books so much.


I honestly DON'T know why I waited til now to start reading that series.   That's right up my alley....the exact type of books I"ve read most of my life!!  just love it!


----------



## ledobe

Jessi319 said:


> I honestly DON'T know why I waited til now to start reading that series.   That's right up my alley....the exact type of books I"ve read most of my life!!  just love it!



So, you're saying you're a nerd?  

If you're reading the first book, hang on, you're in for a bumpy ride!


----------



## Jessi319

ledobe said:


> So, you're saying you're a nerd?
> 
> If you're reading the first book, hang on, you're in for a bumpy ride!


 

haha yes!!!   I am a sci fi &nfantasy book lovin NERD!!


----------



## dollface53

Jessi319 said:


> haha yes!!!   I am a sci fi &nfantasy book lovin NERD!!



OMG, you ladies made me go on amazon and buy the 4 book set for my Kindle. Can't wait to start it.


----------



## ledobe

Jessi319 said:


> haha yes!!!   I am a sci fi &nfantasy book lovin NERD!!



It's probably a good thing you started late.  It's been TORTURE waiting for the books to come out. I'm hoping the HBO series will light a fire under his @$$ and get him to work a little faster.

He lives in this area, I've met him, he's a very nice man.  I've resisted the urge to find out where he lives and lock him up with a typewriter.


----------



## Jessi319

ledobe said:


> It's probably a good thing you started late. It's been TORTURE waiting for the books to come out. I'm hoping the HBO series will light a fire under his @$$ and get him to work a little faster.
> 
> He lives in this area, I've met him, he's a very nice man. I've resisted the urge to find out where he lives and lock him up with a typewriter.


 

haha!!! that's why I am stalling at the beginning of the 4th book.  I'm going to just wait to read the 5th book for as long as I can stand it.


----------



## Jessi319

dollface53 said:


> OMG, you ladies made me go on amazon and buy the 4 book set for my Kindle. Can't wait to start it.


 
I did the exact same thing not long ago!!! the 4 book set!! The Kindle is the best invention ever!! I bought the 4 piece paperback cover set because my husband likes to borrow my kindle so I figured I'd rather just have a copy of the books in addition to the set that's on my kindle!!  Now we can both read it.


----------



## dollface53

Jessi319 said:


> I did the exact same thing not long ago!!! the 4 book set!! The Kindle is the best invention ever!! I bought the 4 piece paperback cover set because my husband likes to borrow my kindle so I figured I'd rather just have a copy of the books in addition to the set that's on my kindle!!  Now we can both read it.



I have had 3 different generations of Kindle, since they came out. Amazing invention. I recently sold mine as I bought an Android Galaxy Tab 10" tablet and I put the Kindle app on that and also on my Android phone, so I an read while I am out. I love that the app syncs the pages read across all the platforms. I can't wait to start it!


----------



## ledobe

dollface53 said:


> I have had 3 different generations of Kindle, since they came out. Amazing invention. I recently sold mine as I bought an Android Galaxy Tab 10" tablet and I put the Kindle app on that and also on my Android phone, so I an read while I am out. I love that the app syncs the pages read across all the platforms. I can't wait to start it!



I have the original, dinosaur kindle and I refuse to buy a new one for myself until it breaks!  I am accused of having all the latest gadgets but I find something that works I stick with it, and I have a great, almost coach like (lol) leather cover for it.  I bought third generation for my daughter a year ago and the $79 version for my husband last christmas...other than the difference in size, I like my old one better.  I think it really is the cover that makes me love it. 

I also have a small tablet but I read A LOT and I prefer the e-ink to a lighted screen.  I also have an iPhone and I can sync across all three devices, but I do most of my reading on my dinosaur!

(this is still on topic because my kindle is ALWAYS in my Coach bag!)


----------



## ledobe

Oh and here are pix of my kindle dinosaur & cover


----------



## GingerbreadGirl

ledobe said:


> I have the original, dinosaur kindle and I refuse to buy a new one for myself until it breaks! I am accused of having all the latest gadgets but I find something that works I stick with it, and I have a great, almost coach like (lol) leather cover for it. I bought third generation for my daughter a year ago and the $79 version for my husband last christmas...other than the difference in size, I like my old one better. I think it really is the cover that makes me love it.
> 
> I also have a small tablet but I read A LOT and I prefer the e-ink to a lighted screen. I also have an iPhone and I can sync across all three devices, but I do most of my reading on my dinosaur!
> 
> (this is still on topic because my kindle is ALWAYS in my Coach bag!)


 
I'm like that too, I have the Sony ereader from a couple of years ago and I won't upgrade it. I just love it too much. I have been TRYING to find a Coach case that will fit it forever. It's older so it's not quite the same size as most of the current ereaders and also Kindle is more popular and has more available accessories. I have yet to find the "just right" cover for it.


----------



## Shoebaglady

My new persimmon Sophia 




inside;




All the organized pouches......




And organized chaos!


----------



## shopanistaholic

I, as a guy, have a coach messenger bag, although I don't know the name. 
I usually carry my cell phone, bag of tissues, a couplepacks of gum and mints, some candy, wallet(also coach), car and housekeys, and my eyeglass case. I usually also carry my ipad and other school essentials for college.
 Kinda boring now that I think about it. Lol.


----------



## DaniHutch

In my Coach Poppy:
Gathered pearl grey wallet
D&G sunglasses 
Coach factory wristlet in gunmetal( i keep lipstick and other little things in it)
Evo 3D
Gum 
Glasses
Keys
Perfume
Iboprofen
Some jewerly i just forgot to take out
Handlotion
Car charger for cell
Head phones for cell


----------



## MoxiePixie

New here and have spent way too much time browsing this thread!  But you've all inspired me to organize my purse better.  All I do is throw in my wallet, my Kindle (goes everywhere with me!) my phone, and let the random makeup sink to the bottom.  My purse is a mess.  So now I'm going to hit the closest outlet to find pretty wristlets and pouches to organize the fuchsia Hailey I just ordered this morning.  Once I get Hailey nice and organized I'll post pictures.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

MoxiePixie said:
			
		

> New here and have spent way too much time browsing this thread!  But you've all inspired me to organize my purse better.  All I do is throw in my wallet, my Kindle (goes everywhere with me!) my phone, and let the random makeup sink to the bottom.  My purse is a mess.  So now I'm going to hit the closest outlet to find pretty wristlets and pouches to organize the fuchsia Hailey I just ordered this morning.  Once I get Hailey nice and organized I'll post pictures.



I too have been inspired to organize my bag! I did the same thing, put things in wristlets and pouches. I now I have things better organized and easier to do purse changeovers. 

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

DaniHutch said:
			
		

> In my Coach Poppy:
> Gathered pearl grey wallet
> D&G sunglasses
> Coach factory wristlet in gunmetal( i keep lipstick and other little things in it)
> Evo 3D
> Gum
> Glasses
> Keys
> Perfume
> Iboprofen
> Some jewerly i just forgot to take out
> Handlotion
> Car charger for cell
> Head phones for cell



Beautiful bag! I am in love with the lining.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> My new persimmon Sophia
> 
> inside;
> 
> All the organized pouches......
> 
> And organized chaos!



Beautiful color!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## DaniHutch

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Beautiful bag! I am in love with the lining.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 

Thank you!


----------



## DaniHutch

MoxiePixie said:


> New here and have spent way too much time browsing this thread! But you've all inspired me to organize my purse better. All I do is throw in my wallet, my Kindle (goes everywhere with me!) my phone, and let the random makeup sink to the bottom. My purse is a mess. So now I'm going to hit the closest outlet to find pretty wristlets and pouches to organize the fuchsia Hailey I just ordered this morning. Once I get Hailey nice and organized I'll post pictures.


 

The wristlets are awesome!! Need some more as well.


----------



## Shoebaglady

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Beautiful color!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Thanks CoachIsMyCrack2 !!!!!!


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> Thanks CoachIsMyCrack2 !!!!!!



You're welcome! 
Coach is such wonderful eye candy...  

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## manolita

shopanistaholic said:


> I, as a guy, have a coach messenger bag, although I don't know the name.
> I usually carry my cell phone, bag of tissues, a couplepacks of gum and mints, some candy, wallet(also coach), car and housekeys, and my eyeglass case. I usually also carry my ipad and other school essentials for college.
> Kinda boring now that I think about it. Lol.



post a pic! I would love to see what a male Coachie carries around!


----------



## alyssa18o6

DaniHutch said:


> In my Coach Poppy:
> Gathered pearl grey wallet
> D&G sunglasses
> Coach factory wristlet in gunmetal( i keep lipstick and other little things in it)
> Evo 3D
> Gum
> Glasses
> Keys
> Perfume
> Iboprofen
> Some jewerly i just forgot to take out
> Handlotion
> Car charger for cell
> Head phones for cell




Love your bag  Also Girls Revert from Rue21 is my favorite fragrance!!!


----------



## DaniHutch

alyssa18o6 said:


> Love your bag  Also Girls Revert from Rue21 is my favorite fragrance!!!


 

Thank you. Yeah mine too, it smells so fresh!!


----------



## addicted2you

gorgeous bags . great thread. im a huge coach fan been trying to branch out though lol


----------



## anita0205

ElvenEyes said:
			
		

> Here is the bag I am carrying right now.  My Coach Madison Sophia Gathered Leather satchel in Pearl Grey. My husband gave it to me last year as an anniversary gift.  I'm loving it! I have a video of What is in my bag on YT, but not sure if I am allowed to attach that or not, so I don't dare!  Here are some pictures...hope they come out okay!



your purse is so lovely, I love the texture and color as well!


----------



## m3rma1d

Here is Grass/Cerulean Willis with a nice full belly...




And here's what's inside with that gorgeous Legacy lining...




Top row left to right:

-Coach ocelot print small wristlet (holds my phone charger cord and wall & car adapters, extra phone batteries, & headphones)
-Coach card case (holds biz cards for promoting my African violet blog)
-Burt's Bees lipbalm (usually just keep this in my pants pocket)
-Eyeliner, eyeshadow, mascara (goes in  inside zipped compartment)
-Coach purse-sized Legacy perfume spray 
-Sharpie Twin Tip (also goes in zipped compartment)


Bottom row left to right:

-Coach coin purse (filled with Emergency Pinball Quarters!! Goes in the front inner pouch)
-Coach soft sunnies case (holds cheap Rx sunnies from Wal*Mart)
-Coach orchid patent slim wallet
-Coach ID holder with my Red Cross badge


----------



## bcolada20

m3rma1d said:


> Here is Grass/Cerulean Willis with a nice full belly...
> 
> View attachment 1729079
> 
> 
> And here's what's inside with that gorgeous Legacy lining...
> 
> View attachment 1729085
> 
> 
> Top row left to right:
> 
> -Coach ocelot print small wristlet (holds my phone charger cord and wall & car adapters, extra phone batteries, & headphones)
> -Coach card case (holds biz cards for promoting my African violet blog)
> -Burt's Bees lipbalm (usually just keep this in my pants pocket)
> -Eyeliner, eyeshadow, mascara (goes in  inside zipped compartment)
> -Coach purse-sized Legacy perfume spray
> -Sharpie Twin Tip (also goes in zipped compartment)
> 
> 
> Bottom row left to right:
> 
> -Coach coin purse (filled with Emergency Pinball Quarters!! Goes in the front inner pouch)
> -Coach soft sunnies case (holds cheap Rx sunnies from Wal*Mart)
> -Coach orchid patent slim wallet
> -Coach ID holder with my Red Cross badge



Does the Patent Slim wallet have any zippered compartments?


----------



## m3rma1d

bcolada20 said:
			
		

> Does the Patent Slim wallet have any zippered compartments?



Yep, along the back outside.

But I took the "What's inside" pic above too soon, 'cos I JUST picked up the Zippy that matches my Willis at the outlet! *happydance*
(truthfully, I like the style of the slim  much more than Zippy, BUT, my love of matching bag/wallet trumps that! LOL)


----------



## m3rma1d

Here we go, updated pic  of contents:




And also a pic to show how it all fits. Ever play Tetris? I am really good at it.


----------



## bcolada20

oooh ok....and love your bag btw! and totally impressed how you fit all that in there!


----------



## KTScrlet

m3rma1d said:


> Here is Grass/Cerulean Willis with a nice full belly...
> 
> View attachment 1729079
> 
> 
> _*Beautiful bag.*_


----------



## m3rma1d

bcolada20 said:


> oooh ok....and love your bag btw! and totally impressed how you fit all that in there!



Thanks!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

m3rma1d said:


> Here is Grass/Cerulean Willis with a nice full belly...
> 
> View attachment 1729079
> 
> 
> And here's what's inside with that gorgeous Legacy lining...
> 
> View attachment 1729085
> 
> 
> Top row left to right:
> 
> -Coach ocelot print small wristlet (holds my phone charger cord and wall & car adapters, extra phone batteries, & headphones)
> -Coach card case (holds biz cards for promoting my African violet blog)
> -Burt's Bees lipbalm (usually just keep this in my pants pocket)
> -Eyeliner, eyeshadow, mascara (goes in inside zipped compartment)
> -Coach purse-sized Legacy perfume spray
> -Sharpie Twin Tip (also goes in zipped compartment)
> 
> 
> Bottom row left to right:
> 
> -Coach coin purse (filled with Emergency Pinball Quarters!! Goes in the front inner pouch)
> -Coach soft sunnies case (holds cheap Rx sunnies from Wal*Mart)
> -Coach orchid patent slim wallet
> -Coach ID holder with my Red Cross badge


 
I never thought in a million years that you could fit that much into the Willis!!!  I love your orchid slim wallet!


----------



## olayinka00

what i can say on the view is that the brand coach is and ancient American handbags company...i love coach


----------



## MedtechCarol

Figured I'd post it here, too since I haven't pulled her out in a while...easily softest bag I own. But here's inside parchment braided editorial zoe. I do love this bag, it's GINORMOUS!!
Outside full:





How she is with all the stuff, missing is a sweater...barely fills the bottom:




Standing b/c stuffed with a sweater! Inside legacy wallet, two kisslock cosmetic bags, pillbox, sunglasses, phone, keys, dvds that I've had a week (I love/hate redbox!) 





Tomorrow heading to the outlet...maybe I will find some new stuff to fill this giant purse!


----------



## Coachie3

MedtechCarol said:
			
		

> Figured I'd post it here, too since I haven't pulled her out in a while...easily softest bag I own. But here's inside parchment braided editorial zoe. I do love this bag, it's GINORMOUS!!
> Outside full:
> 
> How she is with all the stuff, missing is a sweater...barely fills the bottom:
> 
> Standing b/c stuffed with a sweater! Inside legacy wallet, two kisslock cosmetic bags, pillbox, sunglasses, phone, keys, dvds that I've had a week (I love/hate redbox!)
> 
> Tomorrow heading to the outlet...maybe I will find some new stuff to fill this giant purse!



Just wanted to say I love that bag!! It's so pretty and I love the handle


----------



## MedtechCarol

Coachie3 said:


> Just wanted to say I love that bag!! It's so pretty and I love the handle


 
Thank you!! This particular bag is sooooo soft...makes me want to just sit and pet it all day LOL!


----------



## Audhee2626

m3rma1d said:


> Here is Grass/Cerulean Willis with a nice full belly...
> 
> View attachment 1729079
> 
> 
> And here's what's inside with that gorgeous Legacy lining...
> 
> View attachment 1729085
> 
> 
> Top row left to right:
> 
> -Coach ocelot print small wristlet (holds my phone charger cord and wall & car adapters, extra phone batteries, & headphones)
> -Coach card case (holds biz cards for promoting my African violet blog)
> -Burt's Bees lipbalm (usually just keep this in my pants pocket)
> -Eyeliner, eyeshadow, mascara (goes in  inside zipped compartment)
> -Coach purse-sized Legacy perfume spray
> -Sharpie Twin Tip (also goes in zipped compartment)
> 
> 
> Bottom row left to right:
> 
> -Coach coin purse (filled with Emergency Pinball Quarters!! Goes in the front inner pouch)
> -Coach soft sunnies case (holds cheap Rx sunnies from Wal*Mart)
> -Coach orchid patent slim wallet
> -Coach ID holder with my Red Cross badge


Nice bag.. And the legacy lining, so stunning


----------



## Audhee2626

tnsweetness said:


> In my Black Woven Sophia....
> View attachment 1628228
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628229
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628230
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628231
> 
> 
> Parchment Gathered Wallet
> Ocelot Wristlet
> Gunmetal Sequin Wristlet
> Black Sequin Wristlet
> Coach Sunnies in Gunmetal Soft Case
> Hello Kitty Planner
> Hello Kitty Droid X2


I love Hello Kitty too!! Kyaaa.. 

Ps. I made a hello kitty party last year for my daughter 1st bday


----------



## tnsweetness

Audhee2626 said:


> I love Hello Kitty too!! Kyaaa..
> 
> Ps. I made a hello kitty party last year for my daughter 1st bday


 
Thanks so much...Have you seen the patent Loungefly Hello Kitty bags?  I have 9 different colors with matching wallets.  They are SO cute.

I have loved HK since I was a little girl.  My Mom informed me that my 40th birthday in November will consist of Hello Kitty!  I am excited for the HK, not so much for the birthday tho!!


----------



## Audhee2626

tnsweetness said:


> Thanks so much...Have you seen the patent Loungefly Hello Kitty bags?  I have 9 different colors with matching wallets.  They are SO cute.
> 
> I have loved HK since I was a little girl.  My Mom informed me that my 40th birthday in November will consist of Hello Kitty!  I am excited for the HK, not so much for the birthday tho!!



Havent seen yet..
Omg we must make HK lover forum hhahahaha


----------



## tnsweetness

Audhee2626 said:


> Havent seen yet..
> Omg we must make HK lover forum hhahahaha


 
LOL!  That would be great!


----------



## pmburk

I did a little shopping this past weekend, and got a new bag and all new accessories!  I was looking at the Audrey patent leather cinched tote, but I ended up getting the Peyton on clearance at Dillard's. I actually spent *less* than the price of just the Audrey tote on the Peyton, wallet, cosmetic cases, and the card case! So happy! 

My Coach Peyton leather shoulder bag in Coral - the pic makes it look dark pink, but it is really more orange.






And what's inside:









- Julia leather universal case in light pink (holds my Droid 4)
- Julia patent leather magenta card case for business cards
- Fossil 3 cosmetic cases. I LOVE how well these coordinate with the bag & wallet, and they were a great price - $45 for all 3. Largest one holds makeup, smallest is pharmaceutical & tampons, medium is my Leatherman, flashlight, etc.
- Madison embossed croc skinny wallet in silver/khaki
- Ray-Ban Clubmasters
- car & house keys


----------



## DaniHutch

pmburk said:


> I did a little shopping this past weekend, and got a new bag and all new accessories!  I was looking at the Audrey patent leather cinched tote, but I ended up getting the Peyton on clearance at Dillard's. I actually spent *less* than the price of just the Audrey tote on the Peyton, wallet, cosmetic cases, and the card case! So happy!
> 
> My Coach Peyton leather shoulder bag in Coral - the pic makes it look dark pink, but it is really more orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Julia leather universal case in light pink (holds my Droid 4)
> - Julia patent leather magenta card case for business cards
> - Fossil 3 cosmetic cases. I LOVE how well these coordinate with the bag & wallet, and they were a great price - $45 for all 3. Largest one holds makeup, smallest is pharmaceutical & tampons, medium is my Leatherman, flashlight, etc.
> - Madison embossed croc skinny wallet in silver/khaki
> - Ray-Ban Clubmasters
> - car & house keys


 

What great finds!! Congrats. Love it, everything works so good togethere!


----------



## pmburk

^ Thank you! I'm in love with it all!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Moved into my ruby glam tote!


----------



## DaniHutch

Bag Fetish said:


> Moved into my ruby glam tote!


 

Gosh!!! I love your stuff!! Especially your wallet!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

DaniHutch said:


> Gosh!!! I love your stuff!! Especially your wallet!!


 
thank you!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> Moved into my ruby glam tote!



Love your stuffs.....what is the LV case?  I love that!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:


> Love your stuffs.....what is the LV case? I love that!


 
Nylon Lv case I got many many years ago...  It holds my gps charger


----------



## ElvenEyes

Bag Fetish said:


> Moved into my ruby glam tote!



Love it all and jealous of your round coin purse. I wish Coach would put more of these out. I love them!


----------



## Shoebaglady

I've moved into my new legacy stripe glam tote  A little colour for a rain filled gloomy week.











I can fill this bag and it is still light and comfortable to carry.....it is fantastic!!!!!


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Shoebaglady said:


> I've moved into my new legacy stripe glam tote  A little colour for a rain filled gloomy week.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744436
> 
> 
> I can fill this bag and it is still light and comfortable to carry.....it is fantastic!!!!!



Twins on the dove coin purse! Really loving your purple chevron back there.


----------



## cfca22

Inside my Lindsey.


----------



## MedtechCarol

cfca22 said:


> Inside my Lindsey.


 
GASP!! Gorgeous!!!

What is the thing that looks like an envelope? Is it a wallet of some sort? Love that and all the LV accessories look FAB!


----------



## MedtechCarol

Shoebaglady said:


> I've moved into my new legacy stripe glam tote  A little colour for a rain filled gloomy week.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744436
> 
> 
> I can fill this bag and it is still light and comfortable to carry.....it is fantastic!!!!!


 
I love this!! I swear the green interior makes the whole bag, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Shoebaglady

cfca22 said:


> Inside my Lindsey.



Is that the cherry?  It looks so much richer in your photos. Gorgeous!  



MedtechCarol said:


> I love this!! I swear the green interior makes the whole bag, it's gorgeous!



Thanks friend   I agree. I'm kind of tempted to flip it inside out!!


----------



## cfca22

MedtechCarol said:


> GASP!! Gorgeous!!!
> 
> What is the thing that looks like an envelope? Is it a wallet of some sort? Love that and all the LV accessories look FAB!



Thank you 

I bought a bronzer from Cargo and it came in this small envelope/pouch I use it to put my allergy medication and inhaler.


----------



## cfca22

Shoebaglady said:


> Is that the cherry?  It looks so much richer in your photos. Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks friend   I agree. I'm kind of tempted to flip it inside out!!



Hi yes this is the cherry lindsey


----------



## Shoebaglady

ChristinaDanise said:


> Twins on the dove coin purse! Really loving your purple chevron back there.



Thank you!  That coin purse is my new obsession. I love that little thing!


----------



## City Chic

cfca22 said:


> Inside my Lindsey.



Lovely bag and accessories! I adore the airmail pouch, where is it from?


----------



## cfca22

City Chic said:


> Lovely bag and accessories! I adore the airmail pouch, where is it from?



Thank you the pouch is from Cargo cosmetics


----------



## LVoeShopping

Switching in to Allie this morning...


----------



## LVoeShopping

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Inside my Lindsey.



Yummy!


----------



## cfca22

LVoeShopping said:


> Yummy!



 twins on the agenda I love it


----------



## Bag Fetish

You need to move out of that bag and sell it to me ...  LOL (JK)   I hope you're enjoying her 





I've moved into my new legacy stripe glam tote  A little colour for a rain filled gloomy week.
















Shoebaglady said:


> I've moved into my new legacy stripe glam tote  A little colour for a rain filled gloomy week.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744436
> 
> 
> I can fill this bag and it is still light and comfortable to carry.....it is fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> You need to move out of that bag and sell it to me ...  LOL (JK)   I hope you're enjoying her
> 
> I've moved into my new legacy stripe glam tote  A little colour for a rain filled gloomy week.



OMG!!! I was thinking about you this morning!!! You'll be the first person to know if I break up with LS GT  
The 20% off is on at the outlets today. Aegean was peeling so, I returned it .


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:


> OMG!!! I was thinking about you this morning!!! You'll be the first person to know if I break up with LS GT
> The 20% off is on at the outlets today. Aegean was peeling so, I returned it .


 
but then didnt have any legacy


----------



## pmburk

LVoeShopping said:


> Switching in to Allie this morning...



Twins on the patent business card case!


----------



## LVoeShopping

cfca22 said:
			
		

> twins on the agenda I love it



Me too! That thing gets so much use it's not even funny!


----------



## LVoeShopping

pmburk said:
			
		

> Twins on the patent business card case!



Love the patent little stuff, I don't feel so bad about the floating around in the bottom of my bag because I know they will hold up


----------



## Bag Fetish

Card case twins!!

Yours is orchid right ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






LVoeShopping said:


> Switching in to Allie this morning...







Switching in to Allie this morning... 
Attached Images


----------



## LVoeShopping

Bag Fetish said:


> Card case twins!!
> 
> Yours is orchid right ?


 
The flap case is Orchid


----------



## Bag Fetish

LVoeShopping said:


> The flap case is Orchid


 
totally love mine


----------



## LVoeShopping

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> totally love mine



Me too! IMO Orchid was one of the best patent colors ever...so multi dimensional in the light!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Switched to my "man bag"  This bag has so many compartments that I don't need a purse organizer! I wish some of the women's bags had this feature.  I added a flower hangtag from a MFF bag to add a feminine touch. 




Inside the main compartment: wallet, orchid wristlet with receipts, coupons & loose paper, push lock coin purse with store cards, gift cards & business cards. In the 4 inner pockets there is my allergy/advil meds, inhaler, lipsticks, blotting paper, q-tip container, mirror, la vanilla grapefruit perfume roller & la mer body creme and lotion.  




Inside zipper compartment: mints and gum. 




The out snap compartment. I have a cold so it's full of tissue packs.




The outer zippered compartment: keys, cell would in there but it's charging, more tissue and a card holder.


----------



## coachdude1

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> Switched to my "man bag"  This bag has so many compartments that I don't need a purse organizer! I wish some of the women's bags had this feature.  I added a flower hangtag from a MFF bag to add a feminine touch.
> 
> Inside the main compartment: wallet, orchid wristlet with receipts, coupons & loose paper, push lock coin purse with store cards, gift cards & business cards. In the 4 inner pockets there is my allergy/advil meds, inhaler, lipsticks, blotting paper, q-tip container, mirror, la vanilla grapefruit perfume roller & la mer body creme and lotion.
> 
> Inside zipper compartment: mints and gum.
> 
> The out snap compartment. I have a cold so it's full of tissue packs.
> 
> The outer zippered compartment: keys, cell would in there but it's charging, more tissue and a card holder.



What bag is this? For a men's bag, it's really cute! I usually shun the men's line, I really don't like the coarse, rough and tumble image men's purses seem to HAVE to have, by and large.


----------



## Shoebaglady

coachdude1 said:
			
		

> What bag is this? For a men's bag, it's really cute! I usually shun the men's line, I really don't like the coarse, rough and tumble image men's purses seem to HAVE to have, by and large.



Thanks  it is cute! The style number is F70456. It's a MFF piece but the leather on it is thick and chewy. It's similar to the FP bag with the c's imprinted on the entire bag.  I really like this and may buy the luggage colour as well


----------



## coachdude1

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> Thanks  it is cute! The style number is F70456. It's a MFF piece but the leather on it is thick and chewy. It's similar to the FP bag with the c's imprinted on the entire bag.  I really like this and may buy the luggage colour as well



Is it current in outlets?


----------



## Shoebaglady

coachdude1 said:


> Is it current in outlets?



I'm pretty sure it is. I was there on Tuesday and they still had them.


----------



## Audhee2626

cfca22 said:


> Inside my Lindsey.


Nice..nice..nice..red colour..*kyaaa


----------



## cfca22

Audhee2626 said:


> Nice..nice..nice..red colour..*kyaaa



Thank you


----------



## LVoeShopping

Traveling extremely light today. Glam tote for field day @ my daughters school


----------



## trucoachaddict

cfca22 said:


> Inside my Lindsey.



Simply Gorgeous


----------



## cfca22

trucoachaddict said:


> Simply Gorgeous



Thank You


----------



## ktheartscoach

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> Traveling extremely light today. Glam tote for field day @ my daughters school



Love your bag, and have serious envy for that RM teal color!


----------



## DaniHutch

Got a new bag and a view new goodies  ! I guess it's time  . I'm still not done. Need to get a Coach tech sleeve for my Kindle.....


----------



## LVoeShopping

ktheartscoach said:
			
		

> Love your bag, and have serious envy for that RM teal color!



Thank you! I definitely have a Teal bug lately, I just can't get enough of that color


----------



## Shoebaglady

DaniHutch said:


> Got a new bag and a view new goodies  ! I guess it's time  . I'm still not done. Need to get a Coach tech sleeve for my Kindle.....



Your pics make me want this bag!!!!


----------



## emilybug

Finally got my BT Willis organized, thanks to many helpful pics on other threads!  Now I can finally use her!


----------



## Shoebaglady

emilybug said:


> Finally got my BT Willis organized, thanks to many helpful pics on other threads!  Now I can finally use her!




That is CRAZY!!! I can't believe  you were able to fit all of that in there!  Love your bag and your colourful accessories, esp. the pushlock pouch!


----------



## emilybug

Shoebaglady said:


> That is CRAZY!!! I can't believe  you were able to fit all of that in there!  Love your bag and your colourful accessories, esp. the pushlock pouch!



Thanks! From seeing others' pics, I realized that in order to make this bag work for me, I was going to have to carry the bigger accessories vertically, which I never do.....but it works! I can fit all my essentials!


----------



## vanhornink

emilybug said:


> Finally got my BT Willis organized, thanks to many helpful pics on other threads!  Now I can finally use her!



I still cant believe you fit all that in there, even vertically..wow...


----------



## LVoeShopping

Fawn Laila all ready to go!


----------



## emilybug

LVoeShopping said:


> Fawn Laila all ready to go!



Gorgeous!  
I love those pouches!


----------



## Scorpio1101

LVoeShopping said:


> Fawn Laila all ready to go!


Love the RM accessories and the Fawn Laila, of course!


----------



## LVoeShopping

emilybug said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!
> I love those pouches!






			
				Scorpio1101 said:
			
		

> Love the RM accessories and the Fawn Laila, of course!



Thank you both!!!


----------



## nicole75

For the next 18-20 days this will be the only bag I'll have to carry. My putty patent Ashley carryall is my go to vacation, road trip, zoo, amusement park, whatever bag.  It's patent so I don't have to worry about the leather too much and I can carry it 4 different ways. 

This is all the stuff that's going with me:

First up, my little Mary Poppins bag. I love freaking people out as I continuously pull stuff out of it.  I wish it was TARDIS blue. "It's bigger on the inside". This little wonder carries everything I need, really. Mints, contact stuff, my small first aid kid with band aids and anti bacterial ointment, lipsticks and lipbutters, nail stuff, pen, tube of lotion, hand sanitizers. 

The little cupcake bag is a manicure set. 
The other little bag holds makeup, hair and other feminine needs. 
My nook! Never leave without it. 
My geranium large wristlet acts as my wallet. 
And, of course, tissues. I'm always sneezing.


----------



## StephNap127

nicole75 said:


> For the next 18-20 days this will be the only bag I'll have to carry. My putty patent Ashley carryall is my go to vacation, road trip, zoo, amusement park, whatever bag.  It's patent so I don't have to worry about the leather too much and I can carry it 4 different ways.
> 
> This is all the stuff that's going with me:
> 
> First up, my little Mary Poppins bag. I love freaking people out as I continuously pull stuff out of it.  I wish it was TARDIS blue. "It's bigger on the inside". This little wonder carries everything I need, really. Mints, contact stuff, my small first aid kid with band aids and anti bacterial ointment, lipsticks and lipbutters, nail stuff, pen, tube of lotion, hand sanitizers.
> 
> The little cupcake bag is a manicure set.
> The other little bag holds makeup, hair and other feminine needs.
> My nook! Never leave without it.
> My geranium large wristlet acts as my wallet.
> And, of course, tissues. I'm always sneezing.



Love to see your set up!  Do you use the long strap at all?  I have mine taken off but wondering if should keep attached or keep in the car.


----------



## nicole75

StephNap127 said:
			
		

> Love to see your set up!  Do you use the long strap at all?  I have mine taken off but wondering if should keep attached or keep in the car.



I usually carry it crossbody,so I leave the long strap on. If I do carry it on my shoulder, the long strap has never bothered me dangling.


----------



## Shoebaglady

nicole75 said:


> For the next 18-20 days this will be the only bag I'll have to carry. My putty patent Ashley carryall is my go to vacation, road trip, zoo, amusement park, whatever bag.  It's patent so I don't have to worry about the leather too much and I can carry it 4 different ways.
> 
> This is all the stuff that's going with me:
> 
> First up, my little Mary Poppins bag. I love freaking people out as I continuously pull stuff out of it.  I wish it was TARDIS blue. "It's bigger on the inside". This little wonder carries everything I need, really. Mints, contact stuff, my small first aid kid with band aids and anti bacterial ointment, lipsticks and lipbutters, nail stuff, pen, tube of lotion, hand sanitizers.
> 
> The little cupcake bag is a manicure set.
> The other little bag holds makeup, hair and other feminine needs.
> My nook! Never leave without it.
> My geranium large wristlet acts as my wallet.
> And, of course, tissues. I'm always sneezing.



You're making me want this bag.  Esp. now that it is on sale ~ I must try to track one down!!

Love your stuffs!


----------



## MedtechCarol

nicole75 said:


> For the next 18-20 days this will be the only bag I'll have to carry. My putty patent Ashley carryall is my go to vacation, road trip, zoo, amusement park, whatever bag. It's patent so I don't have to worry about the leather too much and I can carry it 4 different ways.
> 
> This is all the stuff that's going with me:
> 
> First up, my little Mary Poppins bag. I love freaking people out as I continuously pull stuff out of it. I wish it was TARDIS blue. "It's bigger on the inside". This little wonder carries everything I need, really. Mints, contact stuff, my small first aid kid with band aids and anti bacterial ointment, lipsticks and lipbutters, nail stuff, pen, tube of lotion, hand sanitizers.
> 
> The little cupcake bag is a manicure set.
> The other little bag holds makeup, hair and other feminine needs.
> My nook! Never leave without it.
> My geranium large wristlet acts as my wallet.
> And, of course, tissues. I'm always sneezing.


 
AWESOME!! Not only do I love this bag, but I really want to go on a road trip LOL! Beautiful and I can't believe it holds so much stuff- that is great!! The perfect road trip bag!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Poppy Liquid Slim Tote:



























~ LV Josephine Wallet in blue
~ Cargo make up case
~ My $5 wally-mart agenda with my $50 LV inserts :giggles:
~ dove pushlock coin purse I use as my pill container 
~ gunmetal pushlock coin purse for extra cards and business cards
~ LV mono cles & blackberry in front pouch
~ Orchid wristlet - Ipod & earbuds in zipper pocket


----------



## StephNap127

nicole75 said:


> I usually carry it crossbody,so I leave the long strap on. If I do carry it on my shoulder, the long strap has never bothered me dangling.



Thanks!  Maybe I'll attach the strap and see how I like it.


----------



## StephNap127

Shoebaglady said:


> You're making me want this bag.  Esp. now that it is on sale ~ I must try to track one down!!
> 
> Love your stuffs!



Price was amazing on last FOS.   If I hadn't bought a platinum leather one recently and cut the tags.. I may have gotten the putty one.. great deal..$55 less than mine... but I am loving my Ashley Carryall..


----------



## armysfcwife

Just got my new aubergine abigail and so far loving her. Please disregard the messy table

Here's what she's packin'

1. Reagan Sunnies/Coach Case
2. Big bag of jolly ranchers (went to see Magic Mike and I didn't want to spend a billion dollars on candy at the theater)
3. Zip around wallet from a recent factory online sale
4. Large Flat Starfish wristliet (also factory online) that has some foundation, concealer, mirror, etc.
5. Seashell ID Skinny that has my military id, driver's license, and primary cards that I use on a daily basis
6. Handmade ACU zippy pouch (I made it from some scraps from my husband's old uniform that I made a bag out of)


----------



## Shoebaglady

armysfcwife said:
			
		

> Just got my new aubergine abigail and so far loving her. Please disregard the messy table
> 
> Here's what she's packin'
> 
> 1. Reagan Sunnies/Coach Case
> 2. Big bag of jolly ranchers (went to see Magic Mike and I didn't want to spend a billion dollars on candy at the theater)
> 3. Zip around wallet from a recent factory online sale
> 4. Large Flat Starfish wristliet (also factory online) that has some foundation, concealer, mirror, etc.
> 5. Seashell ID Skinny that has my military id, driver's license, and primary cards that I use on a daily basis
> 6. Handmade ACU zippy pouch (I made it from some scraps from my husband's old uniform that I made a bag out of)



That bag is just gorgeous!!!! The handmade pouch is so cute! Great job !


----------



## Bag Fetish

I just got my pce and told a friend I was going to buy this bag with it ... i know crazy cuz I dont normally pay that much for a bag but its just delish!!!  Congrat'.. 



armysfcwife said:


> Just got my new aubergine abigail and so far loving her. Please disregard the messy table
> 
> Here's what she's packin'
> 
> 1. Reagan Sunnies/Coach Case
> 2. Big bag of jolly ranchers (went to see Magic Mike and I didn't want to spend a billion dollars on candy at the theater)
> 3. Zip around wallet from a recent factory online sale
> 4. Large Flat Starfish wristliet (also factory online) that has some foundation, concealer, mirror, etc.
> 5. Seashell ID Skinny that has my military id, driver's license, and primary cards that I use on a daily basis
> 6. Handmade ACU zippy pouch (I made it from some scraps from my husband's old uniform that I made a bag out of)


----------



## armysfcwife

@shoebaglady thank you so much

@bag fetish she def is delish. The color is just amazing and it's so shimmery in natural light, love it!


----------



## BuckeyeBabe

armysfcwife said:
			
		

> Just got my new aubergine abigail and so far loving her. Please disregard the messy table
> 
> Here's what she's packin'
> 
> 1. Reagan Sunnies/Coach Case
> 2. Big bag of jolly ranchers (went to see Magic Mike and I didn't want to spend a billion dollars on candy at the theater)
> 3. Zip around wallet from a recent factory online sale
> 4. Large Flat Starfish wristliet (also factory online) that has some foundation, concealer, mirror, etc.
> 5. Seashell ID Skinny that has my military id, driver's license, and primary cards that I use on a daily basis
> 6. Handmade ACU zippy pouch (I made it from some scraps from my husband's old uniform that I made a bag out of)



Your bag is gorgeous but more importantly .... How was Magic Mike?


----------



## emilybug




----------



## Bag Fetish

armysfcwife said:


> @shoebaglady thank you so much
> 
> @bag fetish she def is delish. The color is just amazing and it's so shimmery in natural light, love it!



thanks!


----------



## Coachie3

BuckeyeBabe said:
			
		

> Your bag is gorgeous but more importantly .... How was Magic Mike?



Second that


----------



## armysfcwife

Coachie3 said:


> Second that


 
Magic Mike = o.m.g. AMAZING


----------



## Bag Fetish

Missing is my wallet, keys and phone

posted from my iPhone!!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

In my NEW anthracite glam


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:


> In my NEW anthracite glam
> 
> View attachment 1783300



love it!! what app are you using to make your pic's ... ?


----------



## anjc

Where do ya'll put ink pens?  I am a student (again..at 49!) and I need pens and pencils, but I do not want to ruin the inside of my beautiful bags!


----------



## Bag Fetish

anjc said:


> Where do ya'll put ink pens?  I am a student (again..at 49!) and I need pens and pencils, but I do not want to ruin the inside of my beautiful bags!



I put mine in a vera bradley case.. or wristlet.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vera-Bradley...s-/160792255688?pt=Wallet&hash=item256ff71cc8

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/vera-bradley...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item1c26befe88


----------



## anjc

I LOVE that red Vera Bradley wristlet! Thank you for the idea!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Bag Fetish said:


> love it!! what app are you using to make your pic's ... ?



It is called PIC COLLAGE.


----------



## Shoebaglady

anjc said:
			
		

> Where do ya'll put ink pens?  I am a student (again..at 49!) and I need pens and pencils, but I do not want to ruin the inside of my beautiful bags!



I have one pen in my agenda and one pen in an inner pocket. I make sure that the pens cannot open easily. The pen I have in the inner pocket has a cap. 





If I need more than one or two pens/pencils, I use a leather pencil case from Danier.


----------



## Brandy Marie

*Giant Coach bag contains the following: Don't Judge! 

foundation(3 kinds)
concealer(2 kinds)
bronzer
pressed powder
mascara
eye liner creme pot
eye liner pencil
lipstick(2 kinds)
carmex lip balm
eye brow powder
blush
Mini Este Lauder mirror
Brittany Spears Fantasy perfume
Victoria Secret Berry Splash body spray
nail file
nail clipper
meds(2 kinds)
cough drops
tissue pack
birth control
bottle of liquid(usual water)
pencils/pens
notepad
textbook/binder(on days I have class)
eye glasses case containing glasses and contact case
contact solution(mini bottle)
mini toothbrush/toothpaste, floss
AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST: matching coach wristlet with id's,cards, etc *


----------



## PiojisPink

I'm a minimalist, only carry what's strictly necessary.


----------



## whateve

anjc said:


> Where do ya'll put ink pens?  I am a student (again..at 49!) and I need pens and pencils, but I do not want to ruin the inside of my beautiful bags!


I used to use an eyeglass case, one of the kind that snaps closed. Now I use this Michael Kors pencil case. It is wipe clean inside and out.


----------



## PiojisPink

anjc said:
			
		

> Where do ya'll put ink pens?  I am a student (again..at 49!) and I need pens and pencils, but I do not want to ruin the inside of my beautiful bags!



I just carry one pen in the inner pocket and the pen is kinda hard to open


----------



## CoachGirl12

PiojisPink said:


> I'm a minimalist, only carry what's strictly necessary.


Love that pink willis, gorg!


----------



## PiojisPink

CoachGirl12 said:


> Love that pink willis, gorg!



thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pebblelina

My new Coach Legacy Clutch 48021 in Cognac

inside:
Wallet
iPhone
Gum
Keys
Coach Bracelet in Vachette
Stamps in envelope 
Pandora bracelet n Pandora Pearl Necklace in Coach jewelry bag
Comb
Nicotine Gum & Nicotrol Inhaler ( trying really hard to quit)
MAC Perfume Roller
Tide Pen
Estée Lauder Lip Gloss
NYX Lip Pencil
2 MAC Containers with Baby Aspirins & Xanax ( I have a ruff life )
Rosary
Bluetooth for iPhone
Coach Mini Skinny
     3 Bandages
     3 Safety Pins
     2 Dental Floss Sticks
     1 Glass Nail File
     Pair of Contacts
     2 ear gels for Bluetooth
     Small bottle of Clear Eyes for Contacts
     Short iPhone Cord


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

pebblelina said:


> My new Coach Legacy Clutch 48021 in Cognac
> 
> inside:
> Wallet
> iPhone
> Gum
> Keys
> Coach Bracelet in Vachette
> Stamps in envelope
> Pandora bracelet n Pandora Pearl Necklace in Coach jewelry bag
> Comb
> Nicotine Gum & Nicotrol Inhaler ( trying really hard to quit)
> MAC Perfume Roller
> Tide Pen
> Estée Lauder Lip Gloss
> NYX Lip Pencil
> 2 MAC Containers with Baby Aspirins & Xanax ( I have a ruff life )
> Rosary
> Bluetooth for iPhone
> Coach Mini Skinny
> 3 Bandages
> 3 Safety Pins
> 2 Dental Floss Sticks
> 1 Glass Nail File
> Pair of Contacts
> 2 ear gels for Bluetooth
> Small bottle of Clear Eyes for Contacts
> Short iPhone Cord



I love this so much, Thanks for showing us how much fits in it. I was thinking of getting this. Do you have the Item # for the bracelet?


----------



## pebblelina

SilviaLovesBags said:
			
		

> I love this so much, Thanks for showing us how much fits in it. I was thinking of getting this. Do you have the Item # for the bracelet?



The bracelet is 96317, I bought 2 of them, one in Vachette n one in Black, I love them . There are more colors available if you'd like some other colors.  And thank you for the kind words


----------



## Bag Fetish

Can someone bump some pics of what the dome satchel... 
I think I want one in denim


----------



## MedtechCarol

pebblelina said:


> My new Coach Legacy Clutch 48021 in Cognac
> 
> inside:
> Wallet
> iPhone
> Gum
> Keys
> Coach Bracelet in Vachette
> Stamps in envelope
> Pandora bracelet n Pandora Pearl Necklace in Coach jewelry bag
> Comb
> Nicotine Gum & Nicotrol Inhaler ( trying really hard to quit)
> MAC Perfume Roller
> Tide Pen
> Estée Lauder Lip Gloss
> NYX Lip Pencil
> 2 MAC Containers with Baby Aspirins & Xanax ( I have a ruff life )
> Rosary
> Bluetooth for iPhone
> Coach Mini Skinny
> 3 Bandages
> 3 Safety Pins
> 2 Dental Floss Sticks
> 1 Glass Nail File
> Pair of Contacts
> 2 ear gels for Bluetooth
> Small bottle of Clear Eyes for Contacts
> Short iPhone Cord


 
That is absolutely beautiful!! And holy smokes it holds a lot!!! I'm going to post my little bag for tomorrow, it doesn't hold anything like this...this clutch is a FANTASTIC design!! Fabulous purchase, what a classic!


----------



## MedtechCarol

Here's my little bag for tomorrow...a "somewhat" oldie but goodie. Does not hold anything like what that fabulous legacy clutch above does, wow! But I thought I'd show a picture...the opening on this bag is not wide enough for me, but I love it anyway just cuz she's different LOL!


----------



## pebblelina

MedtechCarol said:
			
		

> Here's my little bag for tomorrow...a "somewhat" oldie but goodie. Does not hold anything like what that fabulous legacy clutch above does, wow! But I thought I'd show a picture...the opening on this bag is not wide enough for me, but I love it anyway just cuz she's different LOL!



WOW soooo adorable and I love the accessories sooo much, can't wait to see all the goodies inside


----------



## tobefetching

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> Can someone bump some pics of what the dome satchel...
> I think I want one in denim



Ask and you shall receive! My dome holds A TON! And I forgot the front pocket (tissues and gum inside but not pictured). There's still room inside even with all my junk!



Inside...



Explosion!


----------



## HappySilly

MedtechCarol said:
			
		

> Here's my little bag for tomorrow...a "somewhat" oldie but goodie. Does not hold anything like what that fabulous legacy clutch above does, wow! But I thought I'd show a picture...the opening on this bag is not wide enough for me, but I love it anyway just cuz she's different LOL!



That purse is unique!  Love that denim/blue wallet.


----------



## Bag Fetish

tobefetching said:
			
		

> Ask and you shall receive! My dome holds A TON! And I forgot the front pocket (tissues and gum inside but not pictured). There's still room inside even with all my junk!
> 
> Inside...
> 
> Explosion!



Holy heavens this bag holds the world.. I now want this bag in denim.... Come to mamma!!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

MedtechCarol said:


> Here's my little bag for tomorrow...a "somewhat" oldie but goodie. Does not hold anything like what that fabulous legacy clutch above does, wow! But I thought I'd show a picture...the opening on this bag is not wide enough for me, but I love it anyway just cuz she's different LOL!



Love this bag, so unique!


----------



## Restore724

pebblelina said:


> My new Coach Legacy Clutch 48021 in Cognac
> 
> inside:
> Wallet
> iPhone
> Gum
> Keys
> Coach Bracelet in Vachette
> Stamps in envelope
> Pandora bracelet n Pandora Pearl Necklace in Coach jewelry bag
> Comb
> Nicotine Gum & Nicotrol Inhaler ( trying really hard to quit)
> MAC Perfume Roller
> Tide Pen
> Estée Lauder Lip Gloss
> NYX Lip Pencil
> 2 MAC Containers with Baby Aspirins & Xanax ( I have a ruff life )
> Rosary
> Bluetooth for iPhone
> Coach Mini Skinny
> 3 Bandages
> 3 Safety Pins
> 2 Dental Floss Sticks
> 1 Glass Nail File
> Pair of Contacts
> 2 ear gels for Bluetooth
> Small bottle of Clear Eyes for Contacts
> Short iPhone Cord


 
Wow, that little wristlet holds a ton of stuff!  I only wish it has ring on other side so that it can also be carried as top handle.  Congrats!


----------



## Restore724

*Sophia Gathered Aubergine* 





Holds Purse to Go Zip Up small (or large) from pursebling.com, phone, keys. 
I stack 2 eyeglasses, large wallet upright for quick access and adds structure to bag.




Purse to Go Zip Up small from pursebling.com


----------



## ledobe

pebblelina said:


> My new Coach Legacy Clutch 48021 in Cognac
> 
> inside:
> Wallet
> iPhone
> Gum
> Keys
> Coach Bracelet in Vachette
> Stamps in envelope
> Pandora bracelet n Pandora Pearl Necklace in Coach jewelry bag
> Comb
> Nicotine Gum & Nicotrol Inhaler ( trying really hard to quit)
> MAC Perfume Roller
> Tide Pen
> Estée Lauder Lip Gloss
> NYX Lip Pencil
> 2 MAC Containers with Baby Aspirins & Xanax ( I have a ruff life )
> Rosary
> Bluetooth for iPhone
> Coach Mini Skinny
> 3 Bandages
> 3 Safety Pins
> 2 Dental Floss Sticks
> 1 Glass Nail File
> Pair of Contacts
> 2 ear gels for Bluetooth
> Small bottle of Clear Eyes for Contacts
> Short iPhone Cord



Ok,


Love that lil clutch from the first time I saw her. Congrats!
where did you get ghat comb? Reminds me of mine that I live but can't find another like it!


----------



## pebblelina

ledobe said:
			
		

> Ok,
> 
> 
> [*]Love that lil clutch from the first time I saw her. Congrats!
> [*]where did you get ghat comb? Reminds me of mine that I live but can't find another like it!



Hi,
I think I bought the comb at "Meijer."


----------



## jan1124

pebblelina said:


> My new Coach Legacy Clutch 48021 in Cognac
> 
> inside:
> Wallet
> iPhone
> Gum
> Keys
> Coach Bracelet in Vachette
> Stamps in envelope
> Pandora bracelet n Pandora Pearl Necklace in Coach jewelry bag
> Comb
> Nicotine Gum & Nicotrol Inhaler ( trying really hard to quit)
> MAC Perfume Roller
> Tide Pen
> Estée Lauder Lip Gloss
> NYX Lip Pencil
> 2 MAC Containers with Baby Aspirins & Xanax ( I have a ruff life )
> Rosary
> Bluetooth for iPhone
> Coach Mini Skinny
> 3 Bandages
> 3 Safety Pins
> 2 Dental Floss Sticks
> 1 Glass Nail File
> Pair of Contacts
> 2 ear gels for Bluetooth
> Small bottle of Clear Eyes for Contacts
> Short iPhone Cord


  What a fantastic little clutch!  Congrats on a GREAT choice!  I can't believe how much it holds... and super price! ($158)


----------



## Shoebaglady

In new black mff LAURA TOTE . This thing holds sooo much!!! I love that it has a wide opening so you can see all your things.  Even with everything I have in it, there is still plenty of room for more & it is still light weight.  It was an awesome deal too! I'm so glad I took a chance & gave it a try ! 





Love that it has a pen pocket!!


----------



## HappySilly

Nice tote! Loving all your accessories.


----------



## m3rma1d

MedtechCarol said:


> Here's my little bag for tomorrow...a "somewhat" oldie but goodie. Does not hold anything like what that fabulous legacy clutch above does, wow! But I thought I'd show a picture...the opening on this bag is not wide enough for me, but I love it anyway just cuz she's different LOL!



What's the name?? SOooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuute!!!


----------



## MedtechCarol

m3rma1d said:


> What's the name?? SOooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuute!!!


 
Thanks! It's 42579 Bonnie applique top handle pouch.


----------



## tonij2000

Hailey with room for more...





RM pouch w/ camera, comb, brush, MK lotion, MbMJ mirror and sunnies, Coach watermelon coin purse, hand sanitizer, phone, 2 chargers, RM Benjamins wallet, pen, Sephora case with cosmetics/brushes and Coach universal case.


----------



## LvoesBags

Shoebaglady said:


> In new black mff LAURA TOTE . This thing holds sooo much!!! I love that it has a wide opening so you can see all your things.  Even with everything I have in it, there is still plenty of room for more & it is still light weight.  It was an awesome deal too! I'm so glad I took a chance & gave it a try !
> 
> 
> View attachment 1785215
> 
> 
> Love that it has a pen pocket!!
> 
> View attachment 1785214
> 
> 
> View attachment 1785213
> 
> 
> View attachment 1785212



Great mff tote. Im buying my first mff tote today  I have really studied the bags from both, fp and the factory. The same company makes them and its that just one store is better priced than the other. The quality, colors, styles are all still quite nice. Thanks for sharing your lovely tote and accessories.


----------



## Shoebaglady

LvoesBags said:


> Great mff tote. Im buying my first mff tote today  I have really studied the bags from both, fp and the factory. The same company makes them and its that just one store is better priced than the other. The quality, colors, styles are all still quite nice. Thanks for sharing your lovely tote and accessories.



Thanks and congrats on your new tote! I really like the mff bags. They've improved leaps and bounds.  I really like the mff leather and the siggy bags are durable.  I can't wait to see your new tote!


----------



## LvoesBags

Shoebaglady said:


> Thanks and congrats on your new tote! I really like the mff bags. They've improved leaps and bounds.  I really like the mff leather and the siggy bags are durable.  I can't wait to see your new tote!


Thanks, I did pick it up today. I love it! It does seem durable, and I love the signature print along with the color combo. I will post pics soon. I do agree that mff bags have come along way.


----------



## LvoesBags

Shoebaglady said:


> Thanks and congrats on your new tote! I really like the mff bags. They've improved leaps and bounds.  I really like the mff leather and the siggy bags are durable.  I can't wait to see your new tote!


----------



## Shoebaglady

LvoesBags said:


>



Bag twins on the BS ~ I love it!!! Great tote!!!  It's perfect for year round use  and the Poppy chan fob matches beautifully!!!   Congrats!!!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Trying to cram basics into my new-to-me Bleecker small flap hobo:


----------



## Coachie3

Shoebaglady said:


> Trying to cram basics into my new-to-me Bleecker small flap hobo:


 i have always liked this bag.....and such a pretty color too


----------



## LvoesBags

Shoebaglady said:


> Bag twins on the BS ~ I love it!!! Great tote!!!  It's perfect for year round use  and the Poppy chan fob matches beautifully!!!   Congrats!!!!


 on BS twins, and thank you!! I love my mine too.
The tote is a great tote. being the ideal size, and made very well. Cant forget, it only cost $80.00. Oh, and I want to get all of the Poppy chan girls eventually. I have pinky, and goldy so far.


----------



## LvoesBags

Shoebaglady said:


> Trying to cram basics into my new-to-me Bleecker small flap hobo:


Wow, this color and lining is Gorgeous!! So cute for when you dont want to carry Everything.


----------



## keenersarmywife




----------



## cfca22

tobefetching said:


> Ask and you shall receive! My dome holds A TON! And I forgot the front pocket (tissues and gum inside but not pictured). There's still room inside even with all my junk!
> 
> View attachment 1785098
> 
> Inside...
> 
> View attachment 1785099
> 
> Explosion!



Love your accessories


----------



## tobefetching

cfca22 said:


> Love your accessories


 
Thank you! It was a rather sloppy shot with bad lighting... you'll be seeing my stuff again on here!


----------



## Shoebaglady

keenersarmywife said:


>



Love all your coordinated accessories in a fab bag!!!


----------



## Mandy421

Ivory Audrey Cinch Tote (smaller size)


----------



## madlin271

Wow. Nice coordination there...


----------



## coachfanatic101

vanhornink said:


> Gathered Leather Lindsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then all the stuff outside....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makeup bag......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything outside of the makeup bag..


 i love your gathered leather i have the same one!!!! super cute


----------



## vanhornink

coachfanatic101 said:


> i love your gathered leather i have the same one!!!! super cute



Thanks...... isn't the Tuberose beautiful....she is my everyday bag and I have used her everyday since mid February when I bought her..enjoy yours...


----------



## eanderson511

I have my new Coach wallet and Madison wristlet along with the watermelon coin purse.  I love Coach!


----------



## cfca22

.


----------



## Bag Fetish

You use a travalo as well  






cfca22 said:


> .


----------



## cfca22

Bag Fetish said:


> You use a travalo as well



Yes I do


----------



## Bag Fetish

cfca22 said:


> Yes I do


 
I had one that leaked and contacted them .. they sent me
 4 new ones


----------



## kimberleyg

Bag Fetish said:


> I had one that leaked and contacted them .. they sent me
> 4 new ones


hi!  I had no idea what you were talking about, then I googled it!  What a great idea!!  I went on ebay and ordered one!  I always wishe I had my perfume in a smaller container to  put in my bag!  Nothing like it for a quick pick me up at mid day!
Thanks!!!!


----------



## cfca22

Bag Fetish said:


> I had one that leaked and contacted them .. they sent me
> 4 new ones



Oh wow sucks but cool that they actually send you new ones. 
I bought mine at Nordstrom and few days later I bought a purfume and they gave me one so now I have two and both are pink


----------



## ledobe

kimberleyg said:


> hi!  I had no idea what you were talking about, then I googled it!  What a great idea!!  I went on ebay and ordered one!  I always wishe I had my perfume in a smaller container to  put in my bag!  Nothing like it for a quick pick me up at mid day!
> Thanks!!!!



Neither did I, but when I googled it, I got a bunch of cross dressers!  WTH does Google think I want to look at?


----------



## Bag Fetish

kimberleyg said:


> hi! I had no idea what you were talking about, then I googled it! What a great idea!! I went on ebay and ordered one! I always wishe I had my perfume in a smaller container to put in my bag! Nothing like it for a quick pick me up at mid day!
> Thanks!!!!


 They are neat, I actually saw them first watching you tube vid's..
I love them


----------



## Bag Fetish

cfca22 said:


> Oh wow sucks but cool that they actually send you new ones.
> I bought mine at Nordstrom and few days later I bought a purfume and they gave me one so now I have two and both are pink


 Sweet.. I had two with different in each .. now I have a handfu  

stocking stuffers for xmas.


----------



## Bag Fetish

ledobe said:


> Neither did I, but when I googled it, I got a bunch of cross dressers! WTH does Google think I want to look at?


http://www.travalo.com/


----------



## cfca22

ledobe said:


> Neither did I, but when I googled it, I got a bunch of cross dressers!  WTH does Google think I want to look at?



LOL I was google something I forgot what it was and I got naked chicks and I was at work. I was looking for medical supplies???


----------



## cfca22

Bag Fetish said:


> Sweet.. I had two with different in each .. now I have a handfu
> 
> stocking stuffers for xmas.



Great idea 

Mine is not like the travelo which you pump from the bottom I have to open and spray it in. I think the travelo is a lot better


----------



## kimberleyg

ledobe said:


> Neither did I, but when I googled it, I got a bunch of cross dressers!  WTH does Google think I want to look at?


ROFL!!!!  Too funny!!!  When I first got the internet I googled Cheese cake to get some recipes and got a porn site!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ms.cbear

My Gathered Leather Lindsey in Mushroom is packed & still so much room(:


----------



## ms.cbear




----------



## Shoebaglady

ms.cbear said:


>



very organized & great accessories!


----------



## ms.cbear

Thank you :giggles:


----------



## Live_Love_Bags

*This is my very 1st thread on here... a few things in my gold coach graffiti tattersall​*
*Perfume
Carmax
Box cutter
lotion
tissue
medicine​*​









​


----------



## Myblackbag

whateve said:


> I used to use an eyeglass case, one of the kind that snaps closed. Now I use this Michael Kors pencil case. It is wipe clean inside and out.



Gorgeous color!


----------



## chocofrapp




----------



## Coach12

What is the name and style number of the coach bag in your picture? Thanks


----------



## wifeyb

my new birthday bag!! 
not too messy inside since I just switched over last night when I got it....


----------



## laurakasbaum

This is what is in my Poppy Sateen Glam Tote (purchased in December 2011).










-iPhone (not pictured)
-Vinyasa scarf from lululemon
-Coach sunglasses
-Coach makeup bag
-Coach business card holder
-Coach checkbook wallet
-Pen and magenta Sharpie (always have a Sharpie!)
-monkey finger puppet (this thing traveled Europe with me in 2005)
-dog treats for Riley (when I have him in the car with me)
-Baggu reusable bag (HATE getting plastic bags from Target or the grocery store)
-Jouer lipgloss in Birchbox Pink
-flash drive
-YMCA membership card
-loose change
-earbuds for iPhone
-Brewers pins (one that says "Brew Crew" and one that is of Milwaukee County Stadium)
-Moleskin notebook
-planner (some thing are better left to pen and paper, in my opinion)
-Kleenex
-Ricola throat drops
-tampon
-Orbit White gum
-Cynthia Rowley band-aids
-tili bag with Clif Bar (blueberry), KIND bar (blueberry and vanilla), LaraBar Uber, and Starbucks Triple Berry Hibiscus Refreshers
-Lunch in Paris book
-PureMoist contact solution
-Bliss hand creme
-Advil
-Bayer Aspirin
-small wintergreen Altoids


----------



## sandyclaws

wifeyb said:


> my new birthday bag!!
> not too messy inside since I just switched over last night when I got it....


 LOVE IT!!! 



laurakasbaum said:


> This is what is in my Poppy Sateen Glam Tote (purchased in December 2011).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -iPhone (not pictured)
> -Vinyasa scarf from lululemon
> -Coach sunglasses
> -Coach makeup bag
> -Coach business card holder
> -Coach checkbook wallet
> -Pen and magenta Sharpie (always have a Sharpie!)
> -monkey finger puppet (this thing traveled Europe with me in 2005)
> -dog treats for Riley (when I have him in the car with me)
> -Baggu reusable bag (HATE getting plastic bags from Target or the grocery store)
> -Jouer lipgloss in Birchbox Pink
> -flash drive
> -YMCA membership card
> -loose change
> -earbuds for iPhone
> -Brewers pins (one that says "Brew Crew" and one that is of Milwaukee County Stadium)
> -Moleskin notebook
> -planner (some thing are better left to pen and paper, in my opinion)
> -Kleenex
> -Ricola throat drops
> -tampon
> -Orbit White gum
> -Cynthia Rowley band-aids
> -tili bag with Clif Bar (blueberry), KIND bar (blueberry and vanilla), LaraBar Uber, and Starbucks Triple Berry Hibiscus Refreshers
> -Lunch in Paris book
> -PureMoist contact solution
> -Bliss hand creme
> -Advil
> -Bayer Aspirin
> -small wintergreen Altoids


 dang woman you're really packing some stuff!! i love the pink on this bag


----------



## Bag Fetish

laurakasbaum said:
			
		

> This is what is in my Poppy Sateen Glam Tote (purchased in December 2011).
> 
> -iPhone (not pictured)
> -Vinyasa scarf from lululemon
> -Coach sunglasses
> -Coach makeup bag
> -Coach business card holder
> -Coach checkbook wallet
> -Pen and magenta Sharpie (always have a Sharpie!)
> -monkey finger puppet (this thing traveled Europe with me in 2005)
> -dog treats for Riley (when I have him in the car with me)
> -Baggu reusable bag (HATE getting plastic bags from Target or the grocery store)
> -Jouer lipgloss in Birchbox Pink
> -flash drive
> -YMCA membership card
> -loose change
> -earbuds for iPhone
> -Brewers pins (one that says "Brew Crew" and one that is of Milwaukee County Stadium)
> -Moleskin notebook
> -planner (some thing are better left to pen and paper, in my opinion)
> -Kleenex
> -Ricola throat drops
> -tampon
> -Orbit White gum
> -Cynthia Rowley band-aids
> -tili bag with Clif Bar (blueberry), KIND bar (blueberry and vanilla), LaraBar Uber, and Starbucks Triple Berry Hibiscus Refreshers
> -Lunch in Paris book
> -PureMoist contact solution
> -Bliss hand creme
> -Advil
> -Bayer Aspirin
> -small wintergreen Altoids



Holy loaded!!! Fob twins! This pink is so much nicer then this seasons


----------



## laurakasbaum

What's really sad is that I just cleaned my bag out...this is what I consider essential!


----------



## wifeyb

laurakasbaum said:
			
		

> What's really sad is that I just cleaned my bag out...this is what I consider essential!



lol its what y bag used to always look like  everything but the kitchen sink!! I was always prepared!


----------



## laurakasbaum

wifeyb said:


> lol its what y bag used to always look like  everything but the kitchen sink!! I was always prepared!



My DH always makes fun of me, but when he needs something and we aren't at home, who does he ask?! lol.

And this isn't even what I take to WORK on a daily basis, either! If I did a WIHB for my work bag, you all would probably cry, haha.


----------



## madlin271

wifeyb said:
			
		

> lol its what y bag used to always look like  everything but the kitchen sink!! I was always prepared!



I would like to say mine was too. Before I join this thread, it may look like a kitchen sink inside...lol. But thru this thread, I learnt that the wristlets will help us much especially when u need to reorganise everything. So, I must say that mine was no longer a DIY hardware store lookalike, but it still weighs the same! Maybe heavier though...lol... DH did complained about the weight but he knows that the heavy Sophia is the rescuer of of day (ESP when we are away from home). So, ...to be prepared at all time is better than nothing.


----------



## madlin271

laurakasbaum said:
			
		

> My DH always makes fun of me, but when he needs something and we aren't at home, who does he ask?! lol.
> 
> And this isn't even what I take to WORK on a daily basis, either! If I did a WIHB for my work bag, you all would probably cry, haha.



Dear Laura, my DH makes fun of my Sophia too. And that happened before he needed something ASAP. I agreed that during working days, she is heavier but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Shoebaglady

My large op art Sophia :


----------



## sandyclaws

I've been light lately....here what I have in my bag now. The only thing missing is my iPad (which I uses to snap this shot). My Large Sabrina.


----------



## Chineka

Love the red wallet.




			
				wifeyb said:
			
		

> my new birthday bag!!
> not too messy inside since I just switched over last night when I got it....



Congrats on the birthday bag. I love it.




			
				laurakasbaum said:
			
		

> This is what is in my Poppy Sateen Glam Tote (purchased in December 2011).
> 
> -iPhone (not pictured)
> -Vinyasa scarf from lululemon
> -Coach sunglasses
> -Coach makeup bag
> -Coach business card holder
> -Coach checkbook wallet
> -Pen and magenta Sharpie (always have a Sharpie!)
> -monkey finger puppet (this thing traveled Europe with me in 2005)
> -dog treats for Riley (when I have him in the car with me)
> -Baggu reusable bag (HATE getting plastic bags from Target or the grocery store)
> -Jouer lipgloss in Birchbox Pink
> -flash drive
> -YMCA membership card
> -loose change
> -earbuds for iPhone
> -Brewers pins (one that says "Brew Crew" and one that is of Milwaukee County Stadium)
> -Moleskin notebook
> -planner (some thing are better left to pen and paper, in my opinion)
> -Kleenex
> -Ricola throat drops
> -tampon
> -Orbit White gum
> -Cynthia Rowley band-aids
> -tili bag with Clif Bar (blueberry), KIND bar (blueberry and vanilla), LaraBar Uber, and Starbucks Triple Berry Hibiscus Refreshers
> -Lunch in Paris book
> -PureMoist contact solution
> -Bliss hand creme
> -Advil
> -Bayer Aspirin
> -small wintergreen Altoids



Love the style of this purse. I always carry a planner, but I also input things into the calendar on my iPhone as a backup.


----------



## Chineka

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> My large op art Sophia :



I love all of the bright colors. That purse organizer is a great investment.  I'm looking for a nice one.




			
				sandyclaws said:
			
		

> I've been light lately....here what I have in my bag now. The only thing missing is my iPad (which I uses to snap this shot). My Large Sabrina.



Love the purse and the wallet. It has a vintage look to it and I like the flowers.


----------



## coachfanatic101

vanhornink said:


> Thanks...... isn't the Tuberose beautiful....she is my everyday bag and I have used her everyday since mid February when I bought her..enjoy yours...


 
 i do every bit of it. i care for it like its my bsby


----------



## ClasiChic

clb1968 said:


> I wish I was carrying a Coach handbag today!
> 
> I did carry a
> COACH HAMPTONS SIGNATURE SMALL WRISTLET
> and a mini skinny, not sure of the name on it.
> a Clinquie GWP makeup bag,
> pens, keys, and a couple of insurance forms
> small hair brush.
> pocket knife
> 
> All this was carried in my black Stone Mountain shoulder bag, my next handbag will be a Coach !!!!


So sorry about your soldier


----------



## ClasiChic

Mandy421 said:


> Ivory Audrey Cinch Tote (smaller size)


Love your Coach purse !


----------



## ClasiChic

wifeyb said:


> my new birthday bag!!
> not too messy inside since I just switched over last night when I got it....


Pretty !


----------



## ClasiChic

Shoebaglady said:


> very organized & great accessories!


That's the way my purse is ..... organized !


----------



## ClasiChic

beanpolejd said:


> I like that striped Legacy make-up case.  I guess that's not available anymore, huh?  If you don't mid me asking, how much was that case?


Love your collection !


----------



## Coachie3

Inside my saffron hailey


----------



## cfca22

Inside my cherry lindsey all that's missing are my keys and phone


----------



## Bag Fetish

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Inside my cherry lindsey all that's missing are my keys and phone



That cherry looks so rich in pictures.. looks pretty!!
Im sad that it's not it's true color..


----------



## liza0714

http://www.flickr.com/photos/24218498@N08/7678036692/

My poppy hobo.  

Only thing missing is my iphone, but I took the picture with it.


----------



## cfca22

Bag Fetish said:


> That cherry looks so rich in pictures.. looks pretty!!
> Im sad that it's not it's true color..



Mine looks red red


----------



## Bag Fetish

cfca22 said:


> Mine looks red red


I wonder if the lindseys were a different color.. because it does look very red...  compared to the abby/maggie


----------



## cfca22

Bag Fetish said:


> I wonder if the lindseys were a different color.. because it does look very red...  compared to the abby/maggie



Probably not sure. When people comment on my bag they always say that's a great red no orange tone to it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

cfca22 said:


> Probably not sure. When people comment on my bag they always say that's a great red no orange tone to it.


Well i'm sad I didnt get one of those ...


----------



## cfca22

Bag Fetish said:


> Well i'm sad I didnt get one of those ...



I'm sorry


----------



## Esquared72

I'm procrastinating at work this morning  so here is what is in my 1998 Station Bag:

Black Coach wristlet
Rebecca Minkoff fuschia Cory pouch
Tory Burch sunglasses
Lodis card case
Pen (yes, I know - I'm just asking for trouble carrying a pen around!)
Bliss hand cream
Wintergreen Altoids
Keys
Not pictured...iPhone (as it's my camera)


----------



## CoachLife

No pictures but in my COACH poppy limited edition pink glam tote I've got my black COACH wristlet, COACH change pouch, STARBUCKS mints, old phone and junk haha Definitly was a great idea getting a purse large enough to fit everything and then some!!


----------



## Viror

I wanna play! 

In my Madison leather Sophia satchel in parchment (with the Pave Girly Mix key ring as a bag charm): 

- Madison gathered leather zip wallet in brass/black
- Coach eyeglasses in Blondelle w/ the hard case
- Phone/iTouch
- Eclipse gum
- Rosebud Strawberry lip balm
- _The Happiness Project _by Gretchen Rubin 
- Keys (in a little green pouch)
- Airborne and pills
- Bath and Body Works Paradise Coconut hand sanitizer


----------



## Chineka

eehlers said:


> I'm procrastinating at work this morning  so here is what is in my 1998 Station Bag:
> 
> Black Coach wristlet
> Rebecca Minkoff fuschia Cory pouch
> Tory Burch sunglasses
> Lodis card case
> Pen (yes, I know - I'm just asking for trouble carrying a pen around!)
> Bliss hand cream
> Wintergreen Altoids
> Keys
> Not pictured...iPhone (as it's my camera)



That's a beautiful and classic purse.



Viror said:


> I wanna play!
> 
> In my Madison leather Sophia satchel in parchment (with the Pave Girly Mix key ring as a bag charm):
> 
> - Madison gathered leather zip wallet in brass/black
> - Coach eyeglasses in Blondelle w/ the hard case
> - Phone/iTouch
> - Eclipse gum
> - Rosebud Strawberry lip balm
> - _The Happiness Project _by Gretchen Rubin
> - Keys (in a little green pouch)
> - Airborne and pills
> - Bath and Body Works Paradise Coconut hand sanitizer



Bath and Body Works has the best smelling hand sanitizer. Pumpkin Caramel Latte is my personal favorite 



Coachie3 said:


> Inside my saffron hailey



I love this color.



cfca22 said:


> Inside my cherry lindsey all that's missing are my keys and phone



Great accessories.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

eehlers said:
			
		

> I'm procrastinating at work this morning  so here is what is in my 1998 Station Bag:
> 
> Black Coach wristlet
> Rebecca Minkoff fuschia Cory pouch
> Tory Burch sunglasses
> Lodis card case
> Pen (yes, I know - I'm just asking for trouble carrying a pen around!)
> Bliss hand cream
> Wintergreen Altoids
> Keys
> Not pictured...iPhone (as it's my camera)



Your bag is a beautiful classic!


----------



## Esquared72

Chineka said:


> That's a beautiful and classic purse.





CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Your bag is a beautiful classic!



Thanks!  I love her to pieces - classic and functional all rolled into one gorgeous leather package.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

eehlers said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I love her to pieces - classic and functional all rolled into one gorgeous leather package.



You're welcome! I love your description!


----------



## Viror

Chineka said:


> That's a beautiful and classic purse.
> 
> 
> 
> Bath and Body Works has the best smelling hand sanitizer. Pumpkin Caramel Latte is my personal favorite
> 
> 
> 
> I love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> Great accessories.


They do, I am obsessed! 

I've never heard of that one, that sounds delicious!


----------



## Shoebaglady

I'm switching bags and here are the contents going into my Shell Laila.


----------



## Cherie818

keenersarmywife said:


>



I seriously adore this bag.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> I'm switching bags and here are the contents going into my Shell Laila.



Love everything! 
Accessories are so fun...like dress-up for your bag.


----------



## tonij2000

Shoebaglady said:


> I'm switching bags and here are the contents going into my Shell Laila.
> 
> View attachment 1829302



Lovely!

I didn't realize the pushlock wristlets came in diferent sizes, luv em


----------



## keenersarmywife

Cherie818 said:


> I seriously adore this bag.


Thanks i love it too. Have used it for less than a week though before i switched to a new bag (used that for 2 days) and am now using a Kristin domed satchel. We are in the middle of a move & i was afraid it would get ruined so i packed it away.


----------



## Chineka

Shoebaglady said:


> I'm switching bags and here are the contents going into my Shell Laila.
> 
> View attachment 1829302



I love all of the wristlets and cases. What a great way to organize


----------



## Lexic4

Shoebaglady said:


> I'm switching bags and here are the contents going into my Shell Laila.
> 
> View attachment 1829302



I'm thinking of using wristlets, etc to organize in my purse. What sizes do you suggest and what do you put in them?


----------



## photogurl

laurakasbaum said:


> This is what is in my Poppy Sateen Glam Tote (purchased in December 2011).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -iPhone (not pictured)
> -Vinyasa scarf from lululemon
> -Coach sunglasses
> -Coach makeup bag
> -Coach business card holder
> -Coach checkbook wallet
> -Pen and magenta Sharpie (always have a Sharpie!)
> -monkey finger puppet (this thing traveled Europe with me in 2005)
> -dog treats for Riley (when I have him in the car with me)
> -Baggu reusable bag (HATE getting plastic bags from Target or the grocery store)
> -Jouer lipgloss in Birchbox Pink
> -flash drive
> -YMCA membership card
> -loose change
> -earbuds for iPhone
> -Brewers pins (one that says "Brew Crew" and one that is of Milwaukee County Stadium)
> -Moleskin notebook
> -planner (some thing are better left to pen and paper, in my opinion)
> -Kleenex
> -Ricola throat drops
> -tampon
> -Orbit White gum
> -Cynthia Rowley band-aids
> -tili bag with Clif Bar (blueberry), KIND bar (blueberry and vanilla), LaraBar Uber, and Starbucks Triple Berry Hibiscus Refreshers
> -Lunch in Paris book
> -PureMoist contact solution
> -Bliss hand creme
> -Advil
> -Bayer Aspirin
> -small wintergreen Altoids



OMG OMG OMG I was just about to say yayyyy! someone who is coach crazy and from Milwaukee AND has a glam, then I realized it was you!!! haha glad you are on here!!!!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Lexic4 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of using wristlets, etc to organize in my purse. What sizes do you suggest and what do you put in them?



Hi there! I use all sizes of wristlets.  The cosmetic case has qtips, blotting paper, make-up, creams/lotions, hair ties and bandaids.  The medium wristlet holds my iPhone charger (wall & car).  The smallest poppy push lock coin purse carries my three pill containers as well as other foil packed medication.  I also use the medium size wristlets for loose paper, coupons, pictures my kids have drawn for me & receipts.  

I change the wristlets often depending on what will fit in my purse.  I'm not a fan of digging and hunting for my things so the wristlet/pouches works well for me.  

I'll take a pics if you like .


----------



## Shoebaglady

Chineka said:
			
		

> I love all of the wristlets and cases. What a great way to organize



Thanks Chineka!!!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:
			
		

> Love everything!
> Accessories are so fun...like dress-up for your bag.



Thanks!! I agree! I love opening my bag and seeing an array of bright colours


----------



## Shoebaglady

tonij2000 said:
			
		

> Lovely!
> 
> I didn't realize the pushlock wristlets came in diferent sizes, luv em



Thanks tonij2000!!!!  The large is the push lock wristlet and the small is the coin purse. I love these things. I have to stop myself from buying them bc I really do not need them all but they're so darn cute


----------



## Lexic4

Shoebaglady said:


> Hi there! I use all sizes of wristlets.  The cosmetic case has qtips, blotting paper, make-up, creams/lotions, hair ties and bandaids.  The medium wristlet holds my iPhone charger (wall & car).  The smallest poppy push lock coin purse carries my three pill containers as well as other foil packed medication.  I also use the medium size wristlets for loose paper, coupons, pictures my kids have drawn for me & receipts.
> 
> I change the wristlets often depending on what will fit in my purse.  I'm not a fan of digging and hunting for my things so the wristlet/pouches works well for me.
> 
> I'll take a pics if you like .



That would be great!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Lexic4 said:
			
		

> That would be great!  Thank you so much!



This is what's in my bag right now:











This is what my bag usually looks like.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Using your Mk bag I see....  

what is this colorful things in your wallet ? 






Shoebaglady said:


> This is what's in my bag right now:
> View attachment 1835238
> 
> View attachment 1835236
> 
> View attachment 1835239
> 
> View attachment 1835237
> 
> View attachment 1835240
> 
> 
> This is what my bag usually looks like.
> 
> View attachment 1835241


----------



## jeya13

Right now in my poppy quilted leather shopper (anthracite), I am carrying:

&#9632; coach poppy cosmetic pouch
&#9632; sunglasses
&#9632; kipling wallet
&#9632; keys
&#9632; small card case (for random cards)
&#9632; pill case
&#9632; gum
&#9632; tissues
&#9632; iphone


----------



## MedtechCarol

Shoebaglady said:


> This is what's in my bag right now:
> View attachment 1835238
> 
> View attachment 1835236
> 
> View attachment 1835239
> 
> View attachment 1835237
> 
> View attachment 1835240
> 
> 
> This is what my bag usually looks like.
> 
> View attachment 1835241


 
Coolness! Is that a coin purse with the meds? And what wallet is that, is it Coach?

Your bag looks great all organized...that MK has a ton of pockets, I thought it was a purse organizer at first!


----------



## Shoebaglady

MedtechCarol said:
			
		

> Coolness! Is that a coin purse with the meds? And what wallet is that, is it Coach?
> 
> Your bag looks great all organized...that MK has a ton of pockets, I thought it was a purse organizer at first!



Hey Friend!!!!   Thanks & yes, I use the push lock coin purse to hold my pill bottles.  Truth be told, I have nothing else to put in it is so.....I ditched the box and used the coin purse.  The wallet is the Madison double zip in mushroom which is fabulous! I love this MK bag (looks like the lv totally).  I'm a sucker for many compartments and pockets. Everything has a place.  I'm finding it difficult to move out of this bag bc I have it just the way I like it . But I'm still a Coachie......


----------



## Shoebaglady

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> Using your Mk bag I see....
> 
> what is this colorful things in your wallet ?



It is called a Power Mate Plus - portable back up battery for my iPhone. It's affordable, portable and handy


----------



## Lexic4

Shoebaglady said:


> This is what's in my bag right now:
> View attachment 1835238
> 
> View attachment 1835236
> 
> View attachment 1835239
> 
> View attachment 1835237
> 
> View attachment 1835240
> 
> 
> This is what my bag usually looks like.
> 
> View attachment 1835241



Thank you so much!  Your bag looks so great all organized!


----------



## sandyclaws

Sorry if the pics are too big? I'm posting from my phone. Here's my midnight gathered all ready for today...


----------



## momofgirls

Coachie3 said:


> Inside my saffron hailey


Do u know the style number to your patent wallet?


----------



## Bag Fetish

This bag is a tease for many reasons.. I love pink! 
I wish they still had the round zipper pulls.. I hate what they have on the new ones.. 
Did I say I love pink??


----------



## Coachie3

momofgirls said:


> Do u know the style number to your patent wallet?


 It's 47942


----------



## LVoeShopping

sandyclaws said:


> Sorry if the pics are too big? I'm posting from my phone. Here's my midnight gathered all ready for today...


 
Love all the color here! Makes you smile just looking at everything together


----------



## Bag Fetish

audrey cinches loaded ???


----------



## Shoebaglady

Large duffle :


----------



## LVoeShopping

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> Large duffle :



Love the color variety...and your reminding me I need to buy a Cles!


----------



## tobefetching

So, the lipsticks come and go, but this is basically what I carry ALL of the time. It looks like a ton, but all this even fits in my Kristin Dome Satchel!



Today, my leather Poppy Glam. 




And the stuff...



What's in my Louis Vuitton affiche mini pochette. 



Louis Vuitton affiche small agenda with Tiffany pen. 



Coach Legacy wallet in cobalt, sunglasses and my "emergency" kit of cosmetics, band aids, eye stuff, etc. 

And apparently my other 2 pictures are too big, even though I took them with the same iPhone camera as the rest... Meh. The end!


----------



## cozyc

Mini duffle. She still has room.


----------



## Shoebaglady

LVoeShopping said:


> Love the color variety...and your reminding me I need to buy a Cles!



Thanks   I  the cles!!!



tobefetching said:


> So, the lipsticks come and go, but this is basically what I carry ALL of the time. It looks like a ton, but all this even fits in my Kristin Dome Satchel!
> 
> View attachment 1843255
> 
> Today, my leather Poppy Glam.
> 
> View attachment 1843242
> 
> 
> And the stuff...
> 
> View attachment 1843243
> 
> What's in my Louis Vuitton affiche mini pochette.
> 
> View attachment 1843247
> 
> Louis Vuitton affiche small agenda with Tiffany pen.
> 
> View attachment 1843252
> 
> Coach Legacy wallet in cobalt, sunglasses and my "emergency" kit of cosmetics, band aids, eye stuff, etc.
> 
> And apparently my other 2 pictures are too big, even though I took them with the same iPhone camera as the rest... Meh. The end!



Love your stuffs   esp. the LV mini pochette and matching agenda!  The cobalt blue looks so rich in your pics! 



cozyc said:


> Mini duffle. She still has room.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1843414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1843415



It surprised me how much you can fit in this bag!  I like that it holds way  more than a swingpack but doesn't appear bulky


----------



## Bag Fetish

cozyc said:
			
		

> Mini duffle. She still has room.



Oh how I wish I could travel this light..


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's in my Lula's Legacy.  She can hold a lot more, but I'm traveling light today. 

Tokidoki pouch
MbMJ sunnies
Coach wallet
Abas coin purse
Keys
(Not pictured - my iPhone)


----------



## cozyc

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> It surprised me how much you can fit in this bag!  I like that it holds way  more than a swingpack but doesn't appear bulky



It surprised me too. Even looking at it you still don't think it holds this much


----------



## cozyc

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> Oh how I wish I could travel this light..



I used to have to carry more then I had some shoulder surgeries and I figured out real quick what was necessary. If I travel I have to carry more but I can get by with this if I drive because I leave certain things in my car.


----------



## emilybug




----------



## angelic*ruin

emilybug said:


>



I love the variety of color.  Has to make it much easier to grab exactly which item you need.


----------



## angelic*ruin

I used my mini British Tan Willis last night when we went to the local German-American Festival.  It was perfect to carry just what I needed.  And it wasn't even completely full!











By the way, the Madison card case pictured below is AWESOME for mini bags.  Fits a ton of cards a small wad of cash and even has a few pockets to place more important cards for easy retrieval.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

I love all the colors, they're all beautiful! I love your bag too!  Gorgeous combination!


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

angelic*ruin said:
			
		

> I used my mini British Tan Willis last night when we went to the local German-American Festival.  It was perfect to carry just what I needed.  And it wasn't even completely full!
> 
> By the way, the Madison card case pictured below is AWESOME for mini bags.  Fits a ton of cards a small wad of cash and even has a few pockets to place more important cards for easy retrieval.



Your Willis is beautiful, love the color!  I like the card case too....


----------



## Bag Fetish

I like that blue (wristlet) under the bag on the right ... does it have a zipper pocket inside or just a slit pocket ?  ?? 


emilybug said:


>


----------



## Shoebaglady

I love this rainbow of goodies!  It looks so cheerful


----------



## Shoebaglady

^^^ my quote didn't stick the first time. 

(nor the second time. ~ above quote is meant for emilybug~)


----------



## naughtynicki

tobefetching said:


> View attachment 1843252



You've officially sold me on the bag. It's gorgeous. 

Where'd you get the Hello Kitty pouch? I am HK obsessed and I've never seen something so wonderful.


----------



## emilybug

Bag Fetish said:


> I like that blue (wristlet) under the bag on the right ... does it have a zipper pocket inside or just a slit pocket ?  ??



There's no zipper pocket inside....it has a long slip pocket and a few credit card slots.


----------



## emilybug

Shoebaglady said:


> I love this rainbow of goodies!  It looks so cheerful



Thanks!  I couldn't just choose one color for a theme so I decided to get a little something in every color!


----------



## tobefetching

naughtynicki said:


> You've officially sold me on the bag. It's gorgeous.
> 
> Where'd you get the Hello Kitty pouch? I am HK obsessed and I've never seen something so wonderful.


 
It was a Freebie! I think the deal was spend $25 and pick a free cosmetic pouch (there were 3 to choose from, not all Hello Kitty) filled with samples when I ordered from Sephora online. May have been a Facebook fan exclusive. It was months ago. I'd check eBay!


----------



## LvoesBags

Inside my bag- the legacy basket clutch-picked up the adelle sunnies yesterday along with the madison chain wristlet  My clutch holds all my essentials!


----------



## LvoesBags




----------



## nihash

angelic*ruin said:


> I used my mini British Tan Willis last night when we went to the local German-American Festival.  It was perfect to carry just what I needed.  And it wasn't even completely full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the Madison card case pictured below is AWESOME for mini bags.  Fits a ton of cards a small wad of cash and even has a few pockets to place more important cards for easy retrieval.


I got this Madison card case last week for about 18$...I however feel like it will show dirt soon..Is there any way I can clean it?


----------



## naughtynicki

tobefetching said:


> It was a Freebie! I think the deal was spend $25 and pick a free cosmetic pouch (there were 3 to choose from, not all Hello Kitty) filled with samples when I ordered from Sephora online. May have been a Facebook fan exclusive. It was months ago. I'd check eBay!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Just switched into katarina


----------



## TXBagLvrMe

This thread was highly enjoyable while I battle insomnia


----------



## whateve

emilybug said:


>


Love the rainbow!


----------



## MKB0925

TXBagLvrMe said:


> This thread was highly enjoyable while I battle insomnia



I am also going through a stage of insomnia..I agree TPF is very entertaining..


----------



## Bag Fetish

Moving into my new Bordeaux Abby... In the car


----------



## vanhornink

Bag Fetish said:


> Moving into my new Bordeaux Abby... In the car



Bag fetish you are too funny...gorgeous bag though..enjoy her...


----------



## kimberleyg

Bag Fetish said:


> Moving into my new Bordeaux Abby... In the car


you are so funny.....I thought I was the only one who does things like that!!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

vanhornink said:
			
		

> Bag fetish you are too funny...gorgeous bag though..enjoy her...



Thanks!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

kimberleyg said:
			
		

> you are so funny.....I thought I was the only one who does things like that!!!!!



I was in the back seat so what better to do on the way home.


----------



## paula3boys

Bag Fetish said:


> Moving into my new Bordeaux Abby... In the car



What is that pouch that looks like it has legacy colors? I love the bordeaux. I'd like to find bordeaux and/or fuschia Abigail


----------



## Bag Fetish

paula3boys said:


> What is that pouch that looks like it has legacy colors? I love the bordeaux. I'd like to find bordeaux and/or fuschia Abigail



its just a satin pouch from ebay... there was another member here that had one ..


----------



## coachie7187

What a fun thread! 

My Kristin Laila Satchel has:
*Kristin wallet
*Burt's Bees
*Pens
*Contact eye drops
*Gum
*Flora sunglasses
*Keys 
*The Madison universal case 
*Cell phone
*Random receipts
*Urban Decay lip junkie in "Naked"


----------



## luv1

Biker chick essentials in my Black Siggy Pouch with Patent Skinny!!!!! This sure has some mikes behind it!!!!


----------



## shellyd

Here's what's in my field bag:

In the back zip pocket:
Sunflower Legacy Slim wallet
Purse pack Kleenex
Purse pack of anti-bac wipes

Main compartment:
Textbook
iPad
Gum
Cosmetic with tech stuff (cords, jump drive, etc)
Legacy Carnelian Pencil Case with pens, pencils, post it's
Full size umbrella
Vera Bradley brush and pencils with lipstick, pills, assorted girl needs
Knitting (a hat for my niece)

Front pockets:
Compact brush
Altoids
Phone 

Back slip:
Keys on a lanyard


----------



## paublina

That's awesome Shelly! What bag is this? Seems like you can fit a TON of stuff in that bag


----------



## shellyd

paublina said:
			
		

> That's awesome Shelly! What bag is this? Seems like you can fit a TON of stuff in that bag



It's the Coach Classics Field Bag in navy. It really is the perfect messenger bag. Soft and light glove tanned leather. It's a working bag. I have a few flashier bags, but nothing beats this one for hauling my stuff around! Great for travel too.


----------



## luv1

shellyd said:


> Here's what's in my field bag:
> 
> In the back zip pocket:
> Sunflower Legacy Slim wallet
> Purse pack Kleenex
> Purse pack of anti-bac wipes
> 
> Main compartment:
> Textbook
> iPad
> Gum
> Cosmetic with tech stuff (cords, jump drive, etc)
> Legacy Carnelian Pencil Case with pens, pencils, post it's
> Full size umbrella
> Vera Bradley brush and pencils with lipstick, pills, assorted girl needs
> Knitting (a hat for my niece)
> 
> Front pockets:
> Compact brush
> Altoids
> Phone
> 
> Back slip:
> Keys on a lanyard


I love to mix my Vera with Coach, too!!!!! I am as much of a Vera addict as Coach!!!!! The new cosmetic trio sets are perfect for using in the larger bags to organize!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Id like to see some molly's and rory's loaded up ... 

Of all the new bags that have come out those two are the only ones that have caught my eye..


----------



## whypaymore

I am taking my boy out so these are the things inside.......Yep, DH, I need a lighter purse, don't be surprised when you notice a new Coach


----------



## luv1

In my Green Gallery Zip Tote....
Green small wristlet for cash and cards
Lemon coin purse
Pleated Siggy small wristlet holds Avon compact, liquid shadow in iced mocha, color and gloss duo in nude, chapstick, clippers, bath and body works carried away body spray and lotion


----------



## luv1

luv1 said:
			
		

> In my Green Gallery Zip Tote....
> Green small wristlet for cash and cards
> Lemon coin purse
> Pleated Siggy small wristlet holds Avon compact, liquid shadow in iced mocha, color and gloss duo in nude, chapstick, clippers, bath and body works carried away body spray and lotion



Oops here's the pic....


----------



## LVoeShopping

luv1 said:
			
		

> Oops here's the pic....



Cute! I love that little lemon


----------



## MakeMeBelieve

Bag Fetish said:


> Id like to see some molly's and rory's loaded up ...
> 
> Of all the new bags that have come out those two are the only ones that have caught my eye..



Here you go - my Rory ready for work. She holds a TON.


















This is what is in there:

Signature Stripe Wristlet (Holds all my cords/chargers/headphones)
Black Nylon Wristlet (feminine care stuffs)
Madison Op Art Wristlet (travel toothbrush, dental floss and toothpaste)
Orange Mesh Zip Pouch (Medicines/Bandaids/Hand Sanitizer)
Rattle/Doll/Teether/Pacifier for my DD
Boogie Wipes for DD
Signature Card Case
Pink/Red Makeup Bag
Car Keys
Pepper Spray
Mini Agenda
Gum
Hand Lotion
VS to go perfume
Lip Gloss
Lunch & Snack
iPhone
Razr M


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^^ Holy cow she holds a ton


----------



## MakeMeBelieve

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> ^^^ Holy cow she holds a ton



I forgot to add I also have my lunch in there lol. Plus there is room for more!


----------



## Bag Fetish

is the lindsey hard to find things in .... seems like a deep dark hole....


----------



## LVoeShopping

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> is the lindsey hard to find things in .... seems like a deep dark hole....



I don't think things are hard to find at all in Lindsey, very close to the interior size of Abigail IMO. Here's a pic hanging, then sitting open on a chair. HTH


----------



## Bag Fetish

LVoeShopping said:


> I don't think things are hard to find at all in Lindsey, very close to the interior size of Abigail IMO. Here's a pic hanging, then sitting open on a chair. HTH


 she puddles ... I love it! 
I hope to be lucky and my outlet gets one for me.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> she puddles ... I love it!
> I hope to be lucky and my outlet gets one for me.



Super puddles...the leather is amazingly yummy


----------



## jojoluvspurses

LVoeShopping your bag is gorgeous! What color  is she and was this at the outlet??


----------



## LVoeShopping

jojoluvspurses said:
			
		

> LVoeShopping your bag is gorgeous! What color  is she and was this at the outlet??



Thank you! It is the Fuchsia leather Lindsey and I've heard they hit outlets this week


----------



## paula3boys

and don't you just love the smell and the smooshy feel of that fuschia leather?! Loving mine. I am getting a divide and conquer so she will hold shape better though


----------



## luv1

Inside Poppy Liquid Gloss Hippie:
Siggy Grey Pleated Wristlet holds cash and cards, Metallic Silver Kisslock Coin holds change, Silver Metallic Round Coin holds Zyrtec, Advil, and Chapstick, VS Cosmetic Pouch holds Avon compact, lipgloss, liquid eye shadow, Bath and Body Works Carried Away lotion and body spray.


----------



## AimEMcC13

COACH saffron zip wallet
Bose headphones case that also holds my iPhone 4
Brighton Check book cover 
Chanel glasses
Chanel sunglasses 
gum!


----------



## donnaoh

MakeMeBelieve said:


> Here you go - my Rory ready for work. She holds a TON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what is in there:
> 
> Signature Stripe Wristlet (Holds all my cords/chargers/headphones)
> Black Nylon Wristlet (feminine care stuffs)
> Madison Op Art Wristlet (travel toothbrush, dental floss and toothpaste)
> Orange Mesh Zip Pouch (Medicines/Bandaids/Hand Sanitizer)
> Rattle/Doll/Teether/Pacifier for my DD
> Boogie Wipes for DD
> Signature Card Case
> Pink/Red Makeup Bag
> Car Keys
> Pepper Spray
> Mini Agenda
> Gum
> Hand Lotion
> VS to go perfume
> Lip Gloss
> Lunch & Snack
> iPhone
> Razr M


That's a ton alright!

What a work horse Rory will be for a long time! I love it!


----------



## tobefetching

I'm carrying the same stuff I always carry so I'm not going to take it out or list what's in the accessories. This is in my new Fuchsia medium Candace, nice and organized, with my new matching Turnlock wallet and matching large wristlet. 



I did switch up my sunglasses to some Coach though.


----------



## Bag Fetish

love it all! 



tobefetching said:


> I'm carrying the same stuff I always carry so I'm not going to take it out or list what's in the accessories. This is in my new Fuchsia medium Candace, nice and organized, with my new matching Turnlock wallet and matching large wristlet.
> View attachment 1892385
> 
> 
> I did switch up my sunglasses to some Coach though.
> View attachment 1892386


----------



## m3rma1d

tobefetching said:


> I'm carrying the same stuff I always carry so I'm not going to take it out or list what's in the accessories. This is in my new Fuchsia medium Candace, nice and organized, with my new matching Turnlock wallet and matching large wristlet.
> View attachment 1892385
> 
> 
> I did switch up my sunglasses to some Coach though.
> View attachment 1892386



What's the name on those sunnies? (and price if you don't mind?)
Very cute!!


----------



## newsophialover

luv1 said:


> Inside Poppy Liquid Gloss Hippie:
> Siggy Grey Pleated Wristlet holds cash and cards, Metallic Silver Kisslock Coin holds change, Silver Metallic Round Coin holds Zyrtec, Advil, and Chapstick, VS Cosmetic Pouch holds Avon compact, lipgloss, liquid eye shadow, Bath and Body Works Carried Away lotion and body spray.



Love all the nice neutral colors!


----------



## tobefetching

m3rma1d said:
			
		

> What's the name on those sunnies? (and price if you don't mind?)
> Very cute!!



Scarlet S809 Blush $159 is what my little sticky tag says (and inside the glasses too, minus the price of course). I don't remember if I got them at FP or the outlet. I've had them for a little while.


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

tobefetching said:
			
		

> I'm carrying the same stuff I always carry so I'm not going to take it out or list what's in the accessories. This is in my new Fuchsia medium Candace, nice and organized, with my new matching Turnlock wallet and matching large wristlet.
> 
> I did switch up my sunglasses to some Coach though.



Oh my gosh, I love all the pink! So organized...beautiful!


----------



## Indigowaters

tobefetching said:


> I'm carrying the same stuff I always carry so I'm not going to take it out or list what's in the accessories. This is in my new Fuchsia medium Candace, nice and organized, with my new matching Turnlock wallet and matching large wristlet.
> View attachment 1892385
> 
> 
> I did switch up my sunglasses to some Coach though.
> View attachment 1892386


Gorgeous pictures! Love the pink.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Do you zip this bag ? 
It almost looks like it would be hard to get things in and out of if you did ? 






tobefetching said:


> I'm carrying the same stuff I always carry so I'm not going to take it out or list what's in the accessories. This is in my new Fuchsia medium Candace, nice and organized, with my new matching Turnlock wallet and matching large wristlet.
> View attachment 1892385
> 
> 
> I did switch up my sunglasses to some Coach though.
> View attachment 1892386


----------



## luv1

newsophialover said:


> Love all the nice neutral colors!


Thank You!!!!


----------



## tobefetching

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> Do you zip this bag ?
> It almost looks like it would be hard to get things in and out of if you did ?



I do zip it. Not hard at all. I can even shove my hand in one of the puckered out sides and grab my iPhone from the pocket without unzipping it.


----------



## MakeMeBelieve

Bag Fetish said:


> Do you zip this bag ?
> It almost looks like it would be hard to get things in and out of if you did ?


I don't zip mine. I'm lazy


----------



## Shoebaglady

tobefetching said:


> I'm carrying the same stuff I always carry so I'm not going to take it out or list what's in the accessories. This is in my new Fuchsia medium Candace, nice and organized, with my new matching Turnlock wallet and matching large wristlet.
> View attachment 1892385
> 
> 
> I did switch up my sunglasses to some Coach though.
> View attachment 1892386



These pis made my heart skip a beat....   Love how vibrant the colour is!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sweet!



tobefetching said:


> I do zip it. Not hard at all. I can even shove my hand in one of the puckered out sides and grab my iPhone from the pocket without unzipping it.


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's in my vintage Lenox bag (minus my iPhone, which is my camera) - this bag is surprisingly roomy and can definitely fit more and did this morning...namely, my instant oatmeal packets for breakfast.


----------



## tonij2000

Large purple Sophia


----------



## scarr

I love my big bags because I can carry everything! I am super happy with my Black Rory Satchel here are her contents:

I have a medium, clear rectangular pouch purchased from Target. This pouch is stuffed with medicinal things such as bandaids, Tylenol, bug off, etc. 

Next I have a smaller, black, rectangular pouch that came with the clear pouch. This is full of make-up items such as lip balm, powder, mascara, etc. 

Next is my color block wallet, my pepper spray, umbrella, keys, an array of pens, chapstick, breath strips (also, you can see my cat's foot haha).

Even with all this I have plenty of room for more - I usually have a book, Kindle and a soda bottle with me as well.


----------



## Bag Fetish

tonij2000 said:
			
		

> Large purple Sophia



That is one full bag!!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Posted in the Rory & Molly clubhouse also, here is my new baby! She is so perfect for me, I am just over the moon with happiness! 

Inside are large wristlet, pushlock wristlet, and ID skinny from FOS, Chelsea wine patent zippy wallet and wristlet from Fall 2011, keys (Fossil keyfob), gum, and hand sanitizer. Not shown are my iPhone, large ziploc bag of coupons, and large ziploc bag with change of clothes for DD. Even with all of that, there's room for more and she does not hurt my very bad back.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ktheartscoach

scarr said:
			
		

> I love my big bags because I can carry everything! I am super happy with my Black Rory Satchel here are her contents:



Bag twins! Thank you SO much for your pics, you really helped me decide on Rory instead of Candace for my needs. Love all your goodies!


----------



## shellyd

ktheartscoach said:
			
		

> Posted in the Rory & Molly clubhouse also, here is my new baby! She is so perfect for me, I am just over the moon with happiness!
> 
> Inside are large wristlet, pushlock wristlet, and ID skinny from FOS, Chelsea wine patent zippy wallet and wristlet from Fall 2011, keys (Fossil keyfob), gum, and hand sanitizer. Not shown are my iPhone, large ziploc bag of coupons, and large ziploc bag with change of clothes for DD. Even with all of that, there's room for more and she does not hurt my very bad back.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I hope you don't mind me asking, but what do you keep in your push lock wristlet? I have one and love it, but I just can't figure out what to put in it.


----------



## ktheartscoach

I don't mind at all, I'm interested in what everybody uses their accessories for, too! In the front pocket I have my business cards and DH's also. Inside, in the little back pocket I have artificial sweetener. In the bigger part, I have all the discount/membership/etc. cards, and any unused gift cards. 

I do a fair amount of business travel, which was the original reason for getting Rory  When I travel, I'll empty out those membership, etc. cards and put all my "important" cards (drivers license, debit card, company Amex, health insurance) and my cash in that part, then clip it to the zip pocket on the back wall of the bag. 

Were you surprised by the size of this wristlet? I kinda expected it to be closer to an ID skinny, but it's big enough to be a wallet, I think. Sort of wanting more colors now, but I'm holding out hope for a tourmaline or fuschia tassel  

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Snailz

hey guys (girls)... ha ha. its been awhile for me again. i'm sorry i keep going off the planet and popping in now and again. but i do got a new bag (well new to me) ... but i will do a "whats in my bag" tomorrow. so you all have something to look forward to.


----------



## shellyd

ktheartscoach said:
			
		

> I don't mind at all, I'm interested in what everybody uses their accessories for, too! In the front pocket I have my business cards and DH's also. Inside, in the little back pocket I have artificial sweetener. In the bigger part, I have all the discount/membership/etc. cards, and any unused gift cards.
> 
> I do a fair amount of business travel, which was the original reason for getting Rory  When I travel, I'll empty out those membership, etc. cards and put all my "important" cards (drivers license, debit card, company Amex, health insurance) and my cash in that part, then clip it to the zip pocket on the back wall of the bag.
> 
> Were you surprised by the size of this wristlet? I kinda expected it to be closer to an ID skinny, but it's big enough to be a wallet, I think. Sort of wanting more colors now, but I'm holding out hope for a tourmaline or fuschia tassel
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I was surprised by the size! I think it could be used as a wallet, but I don't because I'm picky and have to have a separate coin compartment. You make a good point about securing it for travel. I think it's fabulous just haven't found the best use for it yet.


----------



## ktheartscoach

Yes, I hear you...having the coins loose is a PITA. I'm thinking about using a mini skinny inside for coins, but that's kinda hard for me to get coins out of, so it's not a great fix. Hmmmmmm....


----------



## Snailz

ok here it is. please keep in mind i only been in my new bag for a week now. i'm going to try to keep it from left to right and top to bottom. but here it goes.






first is my Coach Day planner. Hand lotion. fiji body spray. bottle of ibuprofen. quiticle pick thingy. tweezers. rubik's cube (i love this thing. i need to solve it at LEAST once a day.) fork (i forgot it in there when i took lunch to work one day. ha ha ha) Watch. Scope travel size. EMPTY wallet. ha ha. Eye glass repair kit. eye glasses. D&G cologne. crochet needle (starting anotherstring of trades with it. and also learned how to do it myself.) Ratchet for work. contact case. Gerber multi tool in case. pocket knife. Bid\g and small nail clipper. and about 3 dollars in quarters. thats all i have in there now. will do an update later on. thanks for looking and feel free to make any comments. no matter how funny or crazy. ha ha. thanks


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Snailz said:


> ok here it is. please keep in mind i only been in my new bag for a week now. i'm going to try to keep it from left to right and top to bottom. but here it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first is my Coach Day planner. Hand lotion. fiji body spray. bottle of ibuprofen. quiticle pick thingy. tweezers. rubik's cube (i love this thing. i need to solve it at LEAST once a day.) fork (i forgot it in there when i took lunch to work one day. ha ha ha) Watch. Scope travel size. EMPTY wallet. ha ha. Eye glass repair kit. eye glasses. D&G cologne. crochet needle (starting anotherstring of trades with it. and also learned how to do it myself.) Ratchet for work. contact case. Gerber multi tool in case. pocket knife. Bid\g and small nail clipper. and about 3 dollars in quarters. thats all i have in there now. will do an update later on. thanks for looking and feel free to make any comments. no matter how funny or crazy. ha ha. thanks



Love it, Welcome back!


----------



## suetheshopper

shellyd said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking, but what do you keep in your push lock wristlet? I have one and love it, but I just can't figure out what to put in it.





I love my push lock wristlet!! I have all my cards in plastic sleeves. It's like 6 plastic sleeves all *fanned* together. Paper money also inside or the inside back pocket. Coins in the front push lock pocket. My phone even fits inside. I was surprised that everything fit. I don't usually put my phone inside, but it could work. And it's easy to get at the money & cards at the store, instead of a wallet with slots Try it!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Can someone please post a picture of their Penny and see what fits inside? I would appreciate it. Thanks...


----------



## luv1

suetheshopper said:
			
		

> I love my push lock wristlet!! I have all my cards in plastic sleeves. It's like 6 plastic sleeves all *fanned* together. Paper money also inside or the inside back pocket. Coins in the front push lock pocket. My phone even fits inside. I was surprised that everything fit. I don't usually put my phone inside, but it could work. And it's easy to get at the money & cards at the store, instead of a wallet with slots Try it!!



Do you have the "metallic leather" one???? I was thinking of ordering one from FOS to match my Stardust Glam.... Do you know if it will???? Also if you don't mind, what size wristlet do they compare to???? Thank you!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Isnt that bag just so tempting?? 






Like so darn tempting if I didnt already have a pink bag!!   Tho I am itching for a molly color block!!




Shoebaglady said:


> These pis made my heart skip a beat....   Love how vibrant the colour is!  Just gorgeous!









			
				tobefetching said:
			
		

> I'm carrying the same stuff I always carry so I'm not going to  take it out or list what's in the accessories. This is in my new Fuchsia  medium Candace, nice and organized, with my new matching Turnlock  wallet and matching large wristlet.
> Attachment 1892385
> 
> I did switch up my sunglasses to some Coach though.
> Attachment 1892386


----------



## LVoeShopping

tobefetching said:
			
		

> I'm carrying the same stuff I always carry so I'm not going to take it out or list what's in the accessories. This is in my new Fuchsia medium Candace, nice and organized, with my new matching Turnlock wallet and matching large wristlet.
> 
> I did switch up my sunglasses to some Coach though.



So much fuchsia goodness


----------



## Younglove

In my poppy cross body hobo bag:
Planner
iPhone charger & headphones
Gum
Ray bans
Dolce and gabanna sunglasses
Coach wallet
Coach pill case
Germ x
Vera Bradley tech case I use to hold makeup
Mirror
Keys
Ipad with matching sleeve


----------



## Younglove

cfca22 said:


> .



So curios what's in the mail envelope looking thing??


----------



## lolaisodd

I didn't bring my Coach bag today but felt like sharing a photo so I hope you are okay with me sharing what's in my Coach wristlet (also known as the Lunch Bag)! This is my Coach Ginger Beet Large Wristlet which I bought from Woodbury Premium Outlet when I was in New York in July. I love the colour so I also bought the Coach Ginger Beet Ashley Satchel which has served me fabulously. 

In it, I have:
- my new patent agnès b wallet
- my BlackBerry
- green tea wet wipes
- a polka dotted pen

I should also have my Samsung Galaxy S3 phone in red but it is being used to take this photo


----------



## lolaisodd

tobefetching said:


> I'm carrying the same stuff I always carry so I'm not going to take it out or list what's in the accessories. This is in my new Fuchsia medium Candace, nice and organized, with my new matching Turnlock wallet and matching large wristlet.
> View attachment 1892385
> 
> 
> I did switch up my sunglasses to some Coach though.
> View attachment 1892386



Aww, I think I should feel very happy carrying this out all day. It's full of girlish charm.


----------



## cfca22

Younglove said:


> So curios what's in the mail envelope looking thing??



Its from Cargo cosmetics. I bought a bronzer and it came with this pouch and a mascara didn't like the make up but I did like this pouch. I use it as my asthma, allergy, and pain kit


----------



## Shoebaglady

Bag Fetish said:


> Isnt that bag just so tempting??




I think this Candace in Fuchsia has your name written all over it!  I wonder how the corners are wearing on these Legacy pieces....


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> I think this Candace in Fuchsia has your name written all over it!  I wonder how the corners are wearing on these Legacy pieces....



I wish! It is delish but since I have pink.......  

How is your duffle holding up?


----------



## Bag Fetish

todays bag and her insides ... 





 I have a jumbo TPG in there.. which for me is just enough structure.... to stop the major sag of a glam, but more so easier to switch bags.


----------



## 2Blessed

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> todays bag and her insides ...
> 
> I have a jumbo TPG in there.. which for me is just enough structure.... to stop the major sag of a glam, but more so easier to switch bags.



Love your organizer. I just got a set of 3 on eBay. They fit my different size bags and most of my vintage ones too. I couldn't tell for sure but it looks like the pockets are inside on your organizer? The ones I got have them on the outside. I wonder which would be easier to use, do you have an opinion?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Travelon-Pu...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Bag Fetish

I dont even like the looks of that.. but that is just IMO.. I like what I have..   its soft so my bags dont look for stiff and formed. 



2Blessed said:


> Love your organizer. I just got a set of 3 on eBay. They fit my different size bags and most of my vintage ones too. I couldn't tell for sure but it looks like the pockets are inside on your organizer? The ones I got have them on the outside. I wonder which would be easier to use, do you have an opinion?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Travelon-Pu...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## 2Blessed

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I dont even like the looks of that.. but that is just IMO.. I like what I have..   its soft so my bags dont look for stiff and formed.



What style is your if you don't mind my asking? Also does it have a bottom? I haven't noticed this one being stiff at all but then I have only used it in my vintage bags so far.


----------



## Bag Fetish

2Blessed said:


> What style is your if you don't mind my asking? Also does it have a bottom? I haven't noticed this one being stiff at all but then I have only used it in my vintage bags so far.



Yes it does. its a purse to go (PTG)


----------



## 2Blessed

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> Yes it does. its a purse to go (PTG)



I have looked at that one online. I liked it but I guess it makes a difference when I can see it in person. I may just order one to see how I like it. I really do like the ones I have so far tho. I'm just getting too old and impatient to dig for things in my bag. I want to open my bag and have them standing up waiting for me! Lol!


----------



## ralewi

Kristin plum hippie













siggie small wristlet with purple suede trim-using as wallet
purple patent skinny-medical cards
clear travelon zippered bag-makeup and nail stuff
coach mirror
fossil pill case-aleve and vitamins
lip gloss
Listerine strips-berry
round gramercy coin purse-phone charger cord and earbuds
trident gum
puffs Kleenex
coach slim case-I got from the outlet that I believe is from the mens line card slot on the front use for business cards. slip front pocket use for coupons.  Inside zippered part use for receipts and there is also another card pocket use for gift cards. Love it.


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's in my large Kristin Hobo. I'll probably be looking into getting an organizer. 

I'm obviously a big fan of Rebecca Minkoff pouches...three of them in this bag - great colors, cute sayings and different functional sizes - the two sizes here are Cory (the smaller one) and Erin (the two larger ones).

Then there's my MbMJ wallet and sunnies, my Tiffany eyeglasses, my Abas coin purse, Coach siggy ID case, work badge, and keys with pave locks keychain. Not pictured is my iPhone with RM cheetah case.


----------



## LVoeShopping

eehlers said:
			
		

> Here's what's in my large Kristin Hobo. I'll probably be looking into getting an organizer.
> 
> I'm obviously a big fan of Rebecca Minkoff pouches...three of them in this bag - great colors, cute sayings and different functional sizes - the two sizes here are Cory (the smaller one) and Erin (the two larger ones).
> 
> Then there's my MbMJ wallet and sunnies, my Tiffany eyeglasses, my Abas coin purse, Coach siggy ID case, work badge, and keys with pave locks keychain. Not pictured is my iPhone with RM cheetah case.



I love your mix of goodies!


----------



## LVoeShopping

ralewi said:
			
		

> Kristin plum hippie
> 
> siggie small wristlet with purple suede trim-using as wallet
> purple patent skinny-medical cards
> clear travelon zippered bag-makeup and nail stuff
> coach mirror
> fossil pill case-aleve and vitamins
> lip gloss
> Listerine strips-berry
> round gramercy coin purse-phone charger cord and earbuds
> trident gum
> puffs Kleenex
> coach slim case-I got from the outlet that I believe is from the mens line card slot on the front use for business cards. slip front pocket use for coupons.  Inside zippered part use for receipts and there is also another card pocket use for gift cards. Love it.



I literally was in awe when I saw how much you could fit in that hippie!!!


----------



## ralewi

LVoeShopping said:


> I literally was in awe when I saw how much you could fit in that hippie!!!


Me too.lol  I forgot to add that my big dell streak 5 with otterbox case fit in the front pocket(used it to take the pics).


----------



## Esquared72

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> I love your mix of goodies!



Thanks! I have a thing for bright colored accessories, apparently.  Does make it easier to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## newsophialover

Changed back to Shell hobo for weekend away with nephews and niece. Love them to bits, but would not risk bringing any woven items when they're around!


----------



## SobaNoodleFan

Now that it's finally stopped raining, I'm switching back to my trusty Poppy Glam Tote. I'm always amazed by how much this thing holds without looking like it's busting at the seams.

Zippered cosmetics pouch (BizzieLizzie on Etsy)
Mirror w/pouch
The Sak iPod case
Designers Guild coin purse
MICHAEL Michael Kors zip wallet
Pashmina
Folding Target grocery bag
Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 tablet
Tablet case (BertiesCloset on Etsy)
Solid lotion in exotic pear (SimpleTraditions on Etsy, highly recommended if your hands get dry in the cold)


----------



## Bag Fetish

SobaNoodleFan said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/88734793@N04/8109227805/
> 
> Now that it's finally stopped raining, I'm switching back to my trusty Poppy Glam Tote. I'm always amazed by how much this thing holds without looking like it's busting at the seams.
> 
> Zippered cosmetics pouch (BizzieLizzie on Etsy)
> Mirror w/pouch
> The Sak iPod case
> Designers Guild coin purse
> MICHAEL Michael Kors zip wallet
> Pashmina
> Folding Target grocery bag
> Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 tablet
> Tablet case (BertiesCloset on Etsy)
> Solid lotion in exotic pear (SimpleTraditions on Etsy, highly recommended if your hands get dry in the cold)



Isn't this just the best bag..? 
I'm still using mine and love it.. I'm debating replacing my 2009 black with a newer model.. Just because it has the wider spaced handles and the usable front pocket.


----------



## shellyd

I have this same glam tote, and at the risk of sounding like a purse abuser, it holds up well in the rain!


----------



## jeya13

I posted in the MK forum the other day and this stuff is the same as what was in my MK bag...
Brighton wallet
Brighton cosmetic bag (see 2nd photo for contents)
Brighton lipgloss case
Pouch for feminine items
Pouch for wet wipes, pad & pencils
Coach key fob wristlet
Tissues and gum
Small box for jewelry

I also carry regularly-
Sunglasses (waiting on a case from Brighton-yes, I am loving their accessories )
Reusable shopping bag and snacks


----------



## Younglove

cfca22 said:


> Its from Cargo cosmetics. I bought a bronzer and it came with this pouch and a mascara didn't like the make up but I did like this pouch. I use it as my asthma, allergy, and pain kit




I think it's adorable! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bevie125

This is what I currently have in my Pink Scarlet Willis


----------



## Shoebaglady

bevie125 said:


> This is what I currently have in my Pink Scarlet Willis



Love the colour of the gathered wallet against the pink willis!


----------



## bevie125

Shoebaglady said:


> Love the colour of the gathered wallet against the pink willis!


 
Thank you! This is my all time most favorite wallet.


----------



## luv1

newsophialover said:


> Changed back to Shell hobo for weekend away with nephews and niece. Love them to bits, but would not risk bringing any woven items when they're around!


Lol you are a brave soul even with the Shell bag!!!! My neices and nephew require patent all the way!!!! Lol or sometimes I just suck it up and carry a Vera Bradley tote!!! They are a bunch of hot messes!!!!!


----------



## Restore724

bevie125 said:
			
		

> This is what I currently have in my Pink Scarlet Willis



Love that color!  Wow that holds a lot. How do you organize all that stuff to fit in willis bag?


----------



## Shoebaglady

In my plum patent Lindsey 




My MK cosmetic case


----------



## champagne_taste

Shoebaglady said:


> In my plum patent Lindsey
> View attachment 1923377
> 
> View attachment 1923386
> 
> My MK cosmetic case
> View attachment 1923381
> 
> View attachment 1923384


 
Now you have me wanting the Lindsey and the cosmetic case! Love!


----------



## Shoebaglady

champagne_taste said:


> Now you have me wanting the Lindsey and the cosmetic case! Love!



  I'm such a good influence


----------



## bevie125

Restore724 said:


> Love that color! Wow that holds a lot. How do you organize all that stuff to fit in willis bag?


 
LOL, it took me a few tries to get it right, but so far I put the skinny flat on the bottom, then I put the cosmetic bag flat on top of that, the wallet sits nicely on top of the cosmetic bag and the lotion and tissues fit on the sides. My keys, cell phone, and lanyard slip in the back outside pocket. Believe it or not, I still have some room for other things if I need.


----------



## Shoebaglady

bevie125 said:


> This is what I currently have in my Pink Scarlet Willis



Still stalking this Willis pic! I can't believe you fit a full size gathered leather zippy in there.  Can you show us a pic of everything inside?  You make this very tempting!


----------



## 2manybagz

bevie125 said:


> This is what I currently have in my Pink Scarlet Willis


 What color is that wallet.?
It is beautiful.
TIA


----------



## bevie125

2manybagz said:


> What color is that wallet.?
> It is beautiful.
> TIA


 
Thank you! It's the Champagne color


----------



## bevie125

Shoebaglady said:


> Still stalking this Willis pic! I can't believe you fit a full size gathered leather zippy in there. Can you show us a pic of everything inside? You make this very tempting!


 
LOL, yes it holds alot more than it looks. Here is an inside pic (I promise everything is inside)


----------



## Shoebaglady

bevie125 said:
			
		

> LOL, yes it holds alot more than it looks. Here is an inside pic (I promise everything is inside)



Thanks for the pic! There is more room left ?!?! Wow!!! I'm impressed!


----------



## ktheartscoach

This is my MFF Legacy Turnlock Tote, in mahogany. These came out in Fall 2009, and were much softer than the MFF Legacy at the end of 2008 (not hating, I have one of those too and love it all up, just took more Apple-ing and Leather CPR to get it smooshified). In this bag I have my Bleecker wallet in bottle green (love that wallet), and MFF flower appliqué wristlet and tech case from last summer, and the pushlock wristlet that does not match or coordinate. 

One of the great things about this bag is all of the pockets, and the pretty lining. I'm an equal opportunity bag-hoarder, and this one was probably in my top 5 MFF purchases.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## bevie125

ktheartscoach said:


> This is my MFF Legacy Turnlock Tote, in mahogany. These came out in Fall 2009, and were much softer than the MFF Legacy at the end of 2008 (not hating, I have one of those too and love it all up, just took more Apple-ing and Leather CPR to get it smooshified). In this bag I have my Bleecker wallet in bottle green (love that wallet), and MFF flower appliqué wristlet and tech case from last summer, and the pushlock wristlet that does not match or coordinate.
> 
> One of the great things about this bag is all of the pockets, and the pretty lining. I'm an equal opportunity bag-hoarder, and this one was probably in my top 5 MFF purchases.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


 
This is such a pretty bag, I love the richness of the brown and the fun lining


----------



## ktheartscoach

bevie125 said:
			
		

> This is such a pretty bag, I love the richness of the brown and the fun lining



Thank you, sweet Bevie!


----------



## cfca22

Everything inside my round Kristen satchel


----------



## tarafied

Hampton's line 2007.


----------



## Shoebaglady

cfca22 said:


> Everything inside my round Kristen satchel



LOVES all your stuff!  Esp. the mini pochette


----------



## Shoebaglady

tarafied said:


> Hampton's line 2007.



The pouch with the woman wearing the hat is cute.  What treasure does that hold?


----------



## tarafied

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> The pouch with the woman wearing the hat is cute.  What treasure does that hold?



Thanks, my mom got me that when she was in Paris. This is the other side. Holds my Chapstick and eye drops.


----------



## cfca22

Shoebaglady said:


> LOVES all your stuff!  Esp. the mini pochette



Thank You


----------



## Lyndsey21

I've lurked here for a couple weeks, drooling over everybody's gorgeous bags. I don't think I've wanted more Coach bags since joining this forum.  Here's my favorite, Fawn Laila, with all my stuff. It's an early birthday present from dh and I don't think I've ever loved a bag so much. Thanks for letting me share these pictures! 












Some of my stuff is really old, the blue hamptons wallet is 10 years old! It was my first coach wallet and it's held up great. I keep my boys' insurance cards and immunization records in there because I was always misplacing them. I recently got the madison double zip wallet (mushroom, I think, or gray?) and the lace parchment clutch at my outlet. And the pink signature cosmetic bag is also SEVERAL years old, but I just can't get rid of it. I always have a magazine because the pick-up lane at my kids' school is OUTRAGEOUS. The coach poppy perfume roller ball is great, I really love the scent. And, the evian water spray is pretty over the top, but the sun's hot here and a little spritz is super refreshing. The pink and orange striped case is a freebie from target and it fits my phone, a galaxy note, perfectly. The blue pattern cosmetic is also a freebie from target and I have lip stuff, a cuticle pen, gum, and my favorite ever, shisheido blotting papers. Thanks for looking!


----------



## treasured

Lyndsey21 said:


> I've lurked here for a couple weeks, drooling over everybody's gorgeous bags. I don't think I've wanted more Coach bags since joining this forum.  Here's my favorite, Fawn Laila, with all my stuff. It's an early birthday present from dh and I don't think I've ever loved a bag so much. Thanks for letting me share these pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my stuff is really old, the blue hamptons wallet is 10 years old! It was my first coach wallet and it's held up great. I keep my boys' insurance cards and immunization records in there because I was always misplacing them. I recently got the madison double zip wallet (mushroom, I think, or gray?) and the lace parchment clutch at my outlet. And the pink signature cosmetic bag is also SEVERAL years old, but I just can't get rid of it. I always have a magazine because the pick-up lane at my kids' school is OUTRAGEOUS. The coach poppy perfume roller ball is great, I really love the scent. And, the evian water spray is pretty over the top, but the sun's hot here and a little spritz is super refreshing. The pink and orange striped case is a freebie from target and it fits my phone, a galaxy note, perfectly. The blue pattern cosmetic is also a freebie from target and I have lip stuff, a cuticle pen, gum, and my favorite ever, shisheido blotting papers. Thanks for looking!



What a luxe, rich looking bag! The leather is gorgeous and wow it holds a lot!
I love the parchment clutch too. 
I remember those days in the school pickup line, I used to go through all of my mail! LOL
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lyndsey21

treasured said:


> What a luxe, rich looking bag! The leather is gorgeous and wow it holds a lot!
> I love the parchment clutch too.
> I remember those days in the school pickup line, I used to go through all of my mail! LOL
> Happy Birthday!



Thank you! Yeah, the pick-up line's the worst. That's what the cuticle pen, lotion, & magazine is for. And I'm usually checking this website on my phone, too! Priorities.....


----------



## Shoebaglady

Lyndsey21 said:


> I've lurked here for a couple weeks, drooling over everybody's gorgeous bags. I don't think I've wanted more Coach bags since joining this forum.  Here's my favorite, Fawn Laila, with all my stuff. It's an early birthday present from dh and I don't think I've ever loved a bag so much. Thanks for letting me share these pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my stuff is really old, the blue hamptons wallet is 10 years old! It was my first coach wallet and it's held up great. I keep my boys' insurance cards and immunization records in there because I was always misplacing them. I recently got the madison double zip wallet (mushroom, I think, or gray?) and the lace parchment clutch at my outlet. And the pink signature cosmetic bag is also SEVERAL years old, but I just can't get rid of it. I always have a magazine because the pick-up lane at my kids' school is OUTRAGEOUS. The coach poppy perfume roller ball is great, I really love the scent. And, the evian water spray is pretty over the top, but the sun's hot here and a little spritz is super refreshing. The pink and orange striped case is a freebie from target and it fits my phone, a galaxy note, perfectly. The blue pattern cosmetic is also a freebie from target and I have lip stuff, a cuticle pen, gum, and my favorite ever, shisheido blotting papers. Thanks for looking!



I love this bag!!! I'm kicking myself for not picking up more Laila's when they were at the outlet.  Twins on the double zip wallet   Your bag contents are so pretty and coordinated


----------



## Lyndsey21

Shoebaglady said:


> I love this bag!!! I'm kicking myself for not picking up more Laila's when they were at the outlet.  Twins on the double zip wallet   Your bag contents are so pretty and coordinated



Thank you! Mine came from ebay...would've MUCH rather paid the outlet prices, but i guess it's better than retail. Don't you love the wallet? I was using a slim envelope before for cards and $$ and I love this one so much more. There's spots for everything, and the leather smells SO good. I have always been obsessed with bag insides. When we were little, my sister and I used to love to empty out the contents of my mom's purse when we were bored in church. She would be like, "AGAIN, girls??" I think we have the purse gene, haha.


----------



## Sweetpea83

ktheartscoach said:


> Posted in the Rory & Molly clubhouse also, here is my new baby! She is so perfect for me, I am just over the moon with happiness!
> 
> Inside are large wristlet, pushlock wristlet, and ID skinny from FOS, Chelsea wine patent zippy wallet and wristlet from Fall 2011, keys (Fossil keyfob), gum, and hand sanitizer. Not shown are my iPhone, large ziploc bag of coupons, and large ziploc bag with change of clothes for DD. Even with all of that, there's room for more and she does not hurt my very bad back.
> 
> Thanks for looking!




Love this bag..must get it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Kristin leather zip top tote (in mushroom).

Metallic cosmetic bag
Coach Poppy wristlet
Coach wallet (forgot the name..in sea foam)
Eclipse gum
Keys (with Coach keychain)
Philosophy body lotion (the gingerbread girl)
Pen


----------



## BellevueLady

Sweetpea83 said:


> Coach Kristin leather zip top tote (in mushroom).
> 
> Metallic cosmetic bag
> Coach Poppy wristlet
> Coach wallet (forgot the name..in sea foam)
> Eclipse gum
> Keys (with Coach keychain)
> Philosophy body lotion (the gingerbread girl)
> Pen


 
Your bag is very organized.    My bag is pretty much like that.


----------



## coach0512

I'm super impressed with the amount of stuff fitting into some of these purses. I have a black coach solo and typically it has ray ban sunglasses, chapstick, handmade wallet and my keys


----------



## SophieChic

Just to make this thread more interesting, I thought I might mention that in addition to carrying my usual wristlets, wallet, agenda and phones, I have had to add a new wristlet with a rather unusual content. Ready? 

A rather large vial of horse tranquilizer and a few syringes. Don't think I have seen that yet on here before. 

As to why, to try to make a long story short, I have an injured horse that has to be kept confined with very controlled excercise, and rarely, esp when the weather is rotten, she is going ape when she is walked, due to the long periods of confinment, and vet feels she could hurt herself worse from all the bouncing around. Was going to keep it out at the barn, but according to the vial it needs to stay at room temperature, and it just gets too cold at the barn, and I need to have it with me. Hence....my new addition to my wristlet. I'm hoping this sitiation won't last too long, or I may be the one needing the sedatives (sigh).


----------



## ralewi

SophieChic said:


> Just to make this thread more interesting, I thought I might mention that in addition to carrying my usual wristlets, wallet, agenda and phones, I have had to add a new wristlet with a rather unusual content. Ready?
> 
> A rather large vial of horse tranquilizer and a few syringes. Don't think I have seen that yet on here before.
> 
> As to why, to try to make a long story short, I have an injured horse that has to be kept confined with very controlled excercise, and rarely, esp when the weather is rotten, she is going ape when she is walked, due to the long periods of confinment, and vet feels she could hurt herself worse from all the bouncing around. Was going to keep it out at the barn, but according to the vial it needs to stay at room temperature, and it just gets too cold at the barn, and I need to have it with me. Hence....my new addition to my wristlet. I'm hoping this sitiation won't last too long, or I may be the one needing the sedatives (sigh).


hope your horse gets better soon.


----------



## ktheartscoach

SophieChic said:


> Just to make this thread more interesting, I thought I might mention that in addition to carrying my usual wristlets, wallet, agenda and phones, I have had to add a new wristlet with a rather unusual content. Ready?
> 
> A rather large vial of horse tranquilizer and a few syringes. Don't think I have seen that yet on here before.
> 
> As to why, to try to make a long story short, I have an injured horse that has to be kept confined with very controlled excercise, and rarely, esp when the weather is rotten, she is going ape when she is walked, due to the long periods of confinment, and vet feels she could hurt herself worse from all the bouncing around. Was going to keep it out at the barn, but according to the vial it needs to stay at room temperature, and it just gets too cold at the barn, and I need to have it with me. Hence....my new addition to my wristlet. I'm hoping this sitiation won't last too long, or I may be the one needing the sedatives (sigh).



First, I hope your horse gets better soon!  Second, I am showing my age here, but if you went on Let's Make a Deal, you would win hands-down!


----------



## MedtechCarol

SophieChic said:


> Just to make this thread more interesting, I thought I might mention that in addition to carrying my usual wristlets, wallet, agenda and phones, I have had to add a new wristlet with a rather unusual content. Ready?
> 
> A rather large vial of horse tranquilizer and a few syringes. Don't think I have seen that yet on here before.
> 
> As to why, to try to make a long story short, I have an injured horse that has to be kept confined with very controlled excercise, and rarely, esp when the weather is rotten, she is going ape when she is walked, due to the long periods of confinment, and vet feels she could hurt herself worse from all the bouncing around. Was going to keep it out at the barn, but according to the vial it needs to stay at room temperature, and it just gets too cold at the barn, and I need to have it with me. Hence....my new addition to my wristlet. I'm hoping this sitiation won't last too long, or I may be the one needing the sedatives (sigh).


 
I'm sorry, I hope she gets better. 
I will say horse tranquilizer is not something I could ever guess is in someone's handbag!


----------



## cfca22

Inside my black MSB


----------



## Bag Fetish

that bag is HAWT! 






Can I ask, Is the bag heavy on its own?? 



cfca22 said:


> Inside my black MSB


----------



## LVoeShopping

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Inside my black MSB



LVoe all your goodies


----------



## cfca22

Bag Fetish said:


> that bag is HAWT!
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/coach/1935733d1352095055-whats-in-your-coach-bag-los-20angeles-20121104-00514.jpg
> 
> Can I ask, Is the bag heavy on its own??


Thank You . I honestly don't think the bag is heavy.


LVoeShopping said:


> LVoe all your goodies



Thank You very much


----------



## bevie125

This is what I'm carrying in my Black Cherry Duffle


----------



## BellevueLady

bevie125 said:


> This is what I'm carrying in my Black Cherry Duffle


 
I have the same pop-up hairbrush from Sephora.


----------



## pmburk

Here's what's inside my black Legacy Rory:






- Fossil triple cosmetic bag set - large blue print one is makeup, medium black with white is medications & feminine stuff, small blue print is handy dandy things like my Leatherman & pocket knife, and my work keys 
- Coach Sabrina blue sunnies in case
- Black eel wallet - probably be replacing this with a Legacy zip wallet soon
- Legacy Universal case with Droid 4 phone
- Gingerbread hand cream


----------



## pmburk

bevie125 said:


> This is what I'm carrying in my Black Cherry Duffle


 
I love the metallic accessories, so pretty! I keep kicking myself for not getting in on that Estee Lauder promo with the Coach makeup bags, but at the time I swore I didn't "need" one. Ugh!


----------



## BellevueLady

pmburk said:


> Here's what's inside my black Legacy Rory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Fossil triple cosmetic bag set - large blue print one is makeup, medium black with white is medications & feminine stuff, small blue print is handy dandy things like my Leatherman & pocket knife, and my work keys
> - Coach Sabrina blue sunnies in case
> - Black eel wallet - probably be replacing this with a Legacy zip wallet soon
> - Legacy Universal case with Droid 4 phone
> - Gingerbread hand cream


 
Very organized bag.


----------



## Shoebaglady

Bag Fetish said:


> that bag is HAWT!
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/coach/1935733d1352095055-whats-in-your-coach-bag-los-20angeles-20121104-00514.jpg
> 
> Can I ask, Is the bag heavy on its own??



This bag is gorgeous and would totally suit you, my friend!


----------



## iluvstars

Here's what's in my Mini Rory!




lv zippy coin purse
waverly snow queen mini skinny
legacy leather small cosmetic case
lotion
kleenex
keys
compact brush
iPhone (not pictured)

All of these items fit in my Minnie Duffle too!


----------



## newsophialover

inside the madison tote


----------



## balmer79

Thats a great tread!!! 
I have to admit lately Ive been carrying WAY too many things, in my leather ashley, anything from my GPS, cords and chargers for iphone and laptop, being a mom of a 14 year old boy and a stepmom to 4 and 3 year old girl, Ive been neglecting the bottom of my Coach a little bit....

This motivates me to get it all sorted out!!!

(on the prowl for wristlets.... 

Thanks everyone for the inspiration!


----------



## LVoeShopping

newsophialover said:
			
		

> inside the madison tote



 the number one bag on my wish list right now! So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> This bag is gorgeous and would totally suit you, my friend!



Thanks!!!


----------



## vanhornink

Lindsey gathered leather in tuberose....I have had her since February and have used her the whole time except for about a months time....she makes me smile...love her....

















I just started to sell Mary Kay and I just received my pin a few days ago...I am really excited about this venture....




Here it is back in there and I cleaned out any receipts, etc out...


----------



## Lyndsey21

vanhornink said:


> Lindsey gathered leather in tuberose....I have had her since February and have used her the whole time except for about a months time....she makes me smile...love her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just started to sell Mary Kay and I just received my pin a few days ago...I am really excited about this venture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is back in there and I cleaned out any receipts, etc out...
> http://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii507/vanhhornink/
> whatsinsidemypurse001.jpg



Love the pink!! So pretty. And the brown wristlet / cosmetic case is cool, too. Is that the capacity wristlet?


----------



## petlouie

vanhornink said:


> Lindsey gathered leather in tuberose....I have had her since February and have used her the whole time except for about a months time....she makes me smile...love her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just started to sell Mary Kay and I just received my pin a few days ago...I am really excited about this venture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is back in there and I cleaned out any receipts, etc out...


 
can you tell me where you got those hello kitty chapsticks?


----------



## vanhornink

Lyndsey21 said:


> Love the pink!! So pretty. And the brown wristlet / cosmetic case is cool, too. Is that the capacity wristlet?



Ya know I am not sure of the name of it, I had bought it from eBay, an awesome price, brand new and if I remember right I want to say it was under $20.00. Its a large wristlet with the turn lock at the top.


----------



## vanhornink

petlouie said:


> can you tell me where you got those hello kitty chapsticks?



I found them at Target. I bought that set just for the little Hello Kitty mirror/key chain that was in the set, LOL. That is on my bag if you look at the one pic, its the smaller one that sits flat on the bag....the lip glosses aren't bad...


----------



## petlouie

vanhornink said:


> I found them at Target. I bought that set just for the little Hello Kitty mirror/key chain that was in the set, LOL. That is on my bag if you look at the one pic, its the smaller one that sits flat on the bag....the lip glosses aren't bad...


 
thanks for the info.  ill have to look for them next time im at target.


----------



## vanhornink

petlouie said:


> thanks for the info.  ill have to look for them next time im at target.



You are so welcome. They had a bunch of stuff on an end cap over by the makeup, that's where it was in my store anyway.


----------



## ncgirl89

iluvstars said:


> Here's what's in my Mini Rory!
> 
> View attachment 1940334
> 
> 
> lv zippy coin purse
> waverly snow queen mini skinny
> legacy leather small cosmetic case
> lotion
> kleenex
> keys
> compact brush
> iPhone (not pictured)
> 
> All of these items fit in my Minnie Duffle too!


oh wow! the mini rory holds a lot more than I expected it to


----------



## sandyclaws

Here's my UV Candace with all her insides ^_^ love this bag so much!


----------



## LvoesBags

sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 1945040
> 
> 
> Here's my UV Candace with all her insides ^_^ love this bag so much!



Love your uv candace! I'm debating her and wanted to ask you if this is a color you would wear year round. I'm looking at her in the black, but love purple.


----------



## Cytheria

sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 1945040
> 
> 
> Here's my UV Candace with all her insides ^_^ love this bag so much!



Love this bag! Do you have a modeling picture of it? I am thinking about getting one but not sure what it looks like on someone. Thanks!


----------



## sandyclaws

LvoesBags said:


> Love your uv candace! I'm debating her and wanted to ask you if this is a color you would wear year round. I'm looking at her in the black, but love purple.


i do plan on using this bag all year round...i'm normally not a person that only uses a bag for a season. this purple is so vibrant yet again its not so out there...if that makes sense? this bag is so perfect and i'm sure you're going to love it if you chose to grab one...theres so much room and theres a place for everything in this bag (has 2 full zippers on the inside, plus the 2 "cell phone" pockets, plus the pen holder in between the cell phone pockets)



Cytheria said:


> Love this bag! Do you have a modeling picture of it? I am thinking about getting one but not sure what it looks like on someone. Thanks!


Thank you! this bag is won my heart and has become my HG bag... i retired my last HG bag b/c this bag is so much more delicious....oh and i'll post model pics in the "modeling" thread


----------



## LvoesBags

sandyclaws said:


> i do plan on using this bag all year round...i'm normally not a person that only uses a bag for a season. this purple is so vibrant yet again its not so out there...if that makes sense? this bag is so perfect and i'm sure you're going to love it if you chose to grab one...theres so much room and theres a place for everything in this bag (has 2 full zippers on the inside, plus the 2 "cell phone" pockets, plus the pen holder in between the cell phone pockets)
> 
> 
> Thank you! this bag is won my heart and has become my HG bag... i retired my last HG bag b/c this bag is so much more delicious....oh and i'll post model pics in the "modeling" thread



Thank you! Sounds like candace is very functional  Enjoy yours


----------



## Sweetpea83

BellevueLady said:


> Your bag is very organized.    My bag is pretty much like that.



Thanks!


----------



## Lyndsey21

sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 1945040
> 
> 
> Here's my UV Candace with all her insides ^_^ love this bag so much!



Wow, I love your bag! And all your colorful accessories. I don't think you could gave a bad day carrying this around, it's just so bright and happy! 
It's between Candace and Rory for me, I can't decide. Were you considering other bags?


----------



## sandyclaws

Lyndsey21 said:
			
		

> Wow, I love your bag! And all your colorful accessories. I don't think you could gave a bad day carrying this around, it's just so bright and happy!
> It's between Candace and Rory for me, I can't decide. Were you considering other bags?



I was actually .... Was wanting the fuchsia Candace but this UV color is so rare to find in bags (and I can always find a pink bag later).....and I actually ended up ordering a fuchsia Molly tonight! This bags is my HG bag for sure though


----------



## Lyndsey21

sandyclaws said:


> I was actually .... Was wanting the fuchsia Candace but this UV color is so rare to find in bags (and I can always find a pink bag later).....and I actually ended up ordering a fuchsia Molly tonight! This bags is my HG bag for sure though



Lucky you! The UV and fuchsia are my favorite legacy colors. Congrats on your new, new bag!!


----------



## sandyclaws

Lyndsey21 said:
			
		

> Lucky you! The UV and fuchsia are my favorite legacy colors. Congrats on your new, new bag!!



Thanks! I love this bag so much I wish I could sleep with it lol


----------



## Lyndsey21

This is by far my favorite thread here, I love to see everything everyone carries. This is my Classic Duffel I scored from ebay. It didn't come with a hangtag and after reading about people getting wrong or ugly replacement tags from coach, I just didn't bother to replace it. I had a satin swing pack from several years ago I wasn't using anymore and recycled those tags here. I reused the pink zipper pull, too. Now I just need to get a tassel and I'm set!









And here's everything that's inside. I ordered a purse organizer from purse to go because I was a little concerned about color transfer since the inside of this bag isn't lined. I love the lavender color of the liner with the brown leather. Plus, it makes it much easier to see everything in the bag.


----------



## Joylen

Lyndsey21 said:


> This is by far my favorite thread here, I love to see everything everyone carries. This is my Classic Duffel I scored from ebay. It didn't come with a hangtag and after reading about people getting wrong or ugly replacement tags from coach, I just didn't bother to replace it. I had a satin swing pack from several years ago I wasn't using anymore and recycled those tags here. I reused the pink zipper pull, too. Now I just need to get a tassel and I'm set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's everything that's inside. I ordered a purse organizer from purse to go because I was a little concerned about color transfer since the inside of this bag isn't lined. I love the lavender color of the liner with the brown leather. Plus, it makes it much easier to see everything in the bag.




It looks great, the pink really is pretty on it!


----------



## BunnyRoca

My Legacy Candace Large Carryall
&bull;Coach Madison wallet
&bull;Minkoff key pouch
&bull;Altoids
&bull;C.O. Bigelow rose salve
&bull;Hand sanitizer
&bull;Tide bleach pen
&bull;ELF Zit Zapper
&bull;Mini Cooper water bottle
&bull;Car key
&bull;iPhone (not pictured)


----------



## thedseer

BunnyRoca said:


> My Legacy Candace Large Carryall
> &bull;Coach Madison wallet
> &bull;Minkoff key pouch
> &bull;Altoids
> &bull;C.O. Bigelow rose salve
> &bull;Hand sanitizer
> &bull;Tide bleach pen
> &bull;ELF Zit Zapper
> &bull;Mini Cooper water bottle
> &bull;Car key
> &bull;iPhone (not pictured)



yay MINI 

Love your Candace too! Cognac is so pretty.


----------



## hastyfar

Wallet, meds, iphone, mini altoids, lipstick, gloss, small lotion.


----------



## emilybug

Legacy soft wallet Sunflower
Legacy cosmetic case Tourmaline 
Legacy vachetta motif wristlet: band aids, qtips, alcohol swabs, Tums, small manicure kit
Madison magenta chain wristlet: receipts, store discount cards, business cards, credit cards etc
Legacy motif coin purse: coins
Tattersall wristlet: Rx 
Hemp lotion
Coach lip glosses
VS Love Spell


----------



## Lyndsey21

emilybug said:


> Legacy soft wallet Sunflower
> Legacy cosmetic case Tourmaline
> Legacy vachetta motif wristlet: band aids, qtips, alcohol swabs, Tums, small manicure kit
> Madison magenta chain wristlet: receipts, store discount cards, business cards, credit cards etc
> Legacy motif coin purse: coins
> Tattersall wristlet: Rx
> Hemp lotion
> Coach lip glosses
> VS Love Spell



Oh my gosh!! I love all your legacy stuff! So colorful!


----------



## sandyclaws

emilybug said:


> Legacy soft wallet Sunflower
> Legacy cosmetic case Tourmaline
> Legacy vachetta motif wristlet: band aids, qtips, alcohol swabs, Tums, small manicure kit
> Madison magenta chain wristlet: receipts, store discount cards, business cards, credit cards etc
> Legacy motif coin purse: coins
> Tattersall wristlet: Rx
> Hemp lotion
> Coach lip glosses
> VS Love Spell



YOU MAKE ME WANT THIS BAG! the leather on it looks so squishy i just love it!! and i love all your legacy accessories!! all gorgeous! love your insides


----------



## LVoeShopping

emilybug said:
			
		

> Legacy soft wallet Sunflower
> Legacy cosmetic case Tourmaline
> Legacy vachetta motif wristlet: band aids, qtips, alcohol swabs, Tums, small manicure kit
> Madison magenta chain wristlet: receipts, store discount cards, business cards, credit cards etc
> Legacy motif coin purse: coins
> Tattersall wristlet: Rx
> Hemp lotion
> Coach lip glosses
> VS Love Spell



How are you liking the Legacy Soft Wallet? This recently has been on my radar and in trying to decide wether to take the plunge or not.


----------



## emilybug

LVoeShopping said:


> How are you liking the Legacy Soft Wallet? This recently has been on my radar and in trying to decide wether to take the plunge or not.



I love it! I'm wanting it in UV and fuschia too!


----------



## emilybug

sandyclaws said:


> YOU MAKE ME WANT THIS BAG! the leather on it looks so squishy i just love it!! and i love all your legacy accessories!! all gorgeous! love your insides



It is super squishy and really comfy to carry! Holds everything! I got it on sale for 30% off at Dillards.


----------



## emilybug

Lyndsey21 said:


> Oh my gosh!! I love all your legacy stuff! So colorful!



Thank you!


----------



## vanhornink

emilybug said:


> Legacy soft wallet Sunflower
> Legacy cosmetic case Tourmaline
> Legacy vachetta motif wristlet: band aids, qtips, alcohol swabs, Tums, small manicure kit
> Madison magenta chain wristlet: receipts, store discount cards, business cards, credit cards etc
> Legacy motif coin purse: coins
> Tattersall wristlet: Rx
> Hemp lotion
> Coach lip glosses
> VS Love Spell




Gorgeous tote, this is the madison leather tote right?? Love it....


----------



## emilybug

vanhornink said:


> Gorgeous tote, this is the madison leather tote right?? Love it....



Thank you! And yes, it's the Madison tote in cognac. To me, it's more like caramel or butterscotch though. Super soft and so comfy!


----------



## tobefetching

I usually carry a lot but today I just grabbed my beautiful but under used Legacy clutch and a few essentials, so I thought I'd share!



Inside I've got...


My gathered leather wallet in tuberose
Pink sticky notes to leave at work
3 Hershey's miniatures because I've been craving chocolate like a mofo lately
Some sugar gel stuff that I think is for diabetics (I need to get checked) for when I lose energy
Receipt from Dunkin Donuts this morning (yay free birthday Coolatta!)
3 powerball tickets (one for me and each of my parents) cause that would solve my medical issues (fingers crossed!)
MAC lip liner, stick and gloss from the holiday set
2 prescription anti nausea pills (they are amazing - dissolve right on your tongue)
My keys with 2 Coach fobs (frog prince and girly lips and hearts), Gucci fob and my Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene cles (how did I live without that?! Love!)
Pink pill case with Tylenol and stuff
Pacifica French Lilac solid perfume 
...and a random $60 that my ex fiancée put in my birthday card. Lol.


----------



## HappySilly

tobefetching said:
			
		

> I usually carry a lot but today I just grabbed my beautiful but under used Legacy clutch and a few essentials, so I thought I'd share!
> 
> Inside I've got...
> 
> My gathered leather wallet in tuberose
> Pink sticky notes to leave at work
> 3 Hershey's miniatures because I've been craving chocolate like a mofo lately
> Some sugar gel stuff that I think is for diabetics (I need to get checked) for when I lose energy
> Receipt from Dunkin Donuts this morning (yay free birthday Coolatta!)
> 3 powerball tickets (one for me and each of my parents) cause that would solve my medical issues (fingers crossed!)
> MAC lip liner, stick and gloss from the holiday set
> 2 prescription anti nausea pills (they are amazing - dissolve right on your tongue)
> My keys with 2 Coach fobs (frog prince and girly lips and hearts), Gucci fob and my Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene cles (how did I live without that?! Love!)
> Pink pill case with Tylenol and stuff
> Pacifica French Lilac solid perfume
> ...and a random $60 that my ex fiancée put in my birthday card. Lol.




I LOVE this clutch. Fits the perfect amount of stuff and looks great. 
GOOD LUCK ON THOSE LOTTO TICKETS!!!


----------



## Lyndsey21

tobefetching said:


> I usually carry a lot but today I just grabbed my beautiful but under used Legacy clutch and a few essentials, so I thought I'd share!
> View attachment 1954756
> 
> 
> Inside I've got...
> View attachment 1954757
> 
> My gathered leather wallet in tuberose
> Pink sticky notes to leave at work
> 3 Hershey's miniatures because I've been craving chocolate like a mofo lately
> Some sugar gel stuff that I think is for diabetics (I need to get checked) for when I lose energy
> Receipt from Dunkin Donuts this morning (yay free birthday Coolatta!)
> 3 powerball tickets (one for me and each of my parents) cause that would solve my medical issues (fingers crossed!)
> MAC lip liner, stick and gloss from the holiday set
> 2 prescription anti nausea pills (they are amazing - dissolve right on your tongue)
> My keys with 2 Coach fobs (frog prince and girly lips and hearts), Gucci fob and my Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene cles (how did I live without that?! Love!)
> Pink pill case with Tylenol and stuff
> Pacifica French Lilac solid perfume
> ...and a random $60 that my ex fiancée put in my birthday card. Lol.



I love your clutch! The clutch in yellow is on my list!!! 
Happy. Birthday!! 
Is it your birthday today?? (It's mine,  I'm 33, yuck!)


----------



## tobefetching

Lyndsey21 said:
			
		

> I love your clutch! The clutch in yellow is on my list!!!
> Happy. Birthday!!
> Is it your birthday today?? (It's mine,  I'm 33, yuck!)



It's on Saturday  I'll be 30. Goodbye 20s! Man, that's sounds so inaccurate. I think I'm 24. Lol.


----------



## ledobe

tobefetching said:


> It's on Saturday  I'll be 30. Goodbye 20s! Man, that's sounds so inaccurate. I think I'm 24. Lol.



Imagine how I feel. I'm 49 and still think I'm 24. 



(Happy Birthday!)


----------



## tobefetching

ledobe said:
			
		

> Imagine how I feel. I'm 49 and still think I'm 24.
> 
> (Happy Birthday!)



You're only as old as you feel! Just don't date 20 year old boys. Lol. (My 30 year old friend just married one and it's weird).


----------



## Joylen

tobefetching said:


> I usually carry a lot but today I just grabbed my beautiful but under used Legacy clutch and a few essentials, so I thought I'd share!
> View attachment 1954756
> 
> 
> Inside I've got...
> View attachment 1954757
> 
> My gathered leather wallet in tuberose
> Pink sticky notes to leave at work
> 3 Hershey's miniatures because I've been craving chocolate like a mofo lately
> Some sugar gel stuff that I think is for diabetics (I need to get checked) for when I lose energy
> Receipt from Dunkin Donuts this morning (yay free birthday Coolatta!)
> 3 powerball tickets (one for me and each of my parents) cause that would solve my medical issues (fingers crossed!)
> MAC lip liner, stick and gloss from the holiday set
> 2 prescription anti nausea pills (they are amazing - dissolve right on your tongue)
> My keys with 2 Coach fobs (frog prince and girly lips and hearts), Gucci fob and my Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene cles (how did I live without that?! Love!)
> Pink pill case with Tylenol and stuff
> Pacifica French Lilac solid perfume
> ...and a random $60 that my ex fiancée put in my birthday card. Lol.


 
I love it! I got this bag in the Black Cherry color and it's really pretty. I can't believe how much it holds! Love the Colbalt, I would love one in that color too.


----------



## nursie

Large champagne sophia


----------



## sandyclaws

nursie said:
			
		

> Large champagne sophia



Ooo I love all your insides! So organized and go so nicely with the bag!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I need visuals please .. woven round 19312 stuffed ....


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:


> In my large black leather sophia.



My friend! Do you still have this black zippy wallet ?


----------



## paula3boys

Bag Fetish said:


> My friend! Do you still have this black zippy wallet ?



I have that black zippy wallet, but don't know if I am going to keep it or not. It is nice though. Did you have questions about it?


----------



## Bag Fetish

paula3boys said:
			
		

> I have that black zippy wallet, but don't know if I am going to keep it or not. It is nice though. Did you have questions about it?



Is that your picture?


----------



## paula3boys

Bag Fetish said:


> Is that your picture?



No, that isn't my picture.


----------



## Bag Fetish

paula3boys said:
			
		

> No, that isn't my picture.



Ok I got confused thinking I thought it was someone else.. 
Thanks


----------



## paula3boys

Bag Fetish said:


> Ok I got confused thinking I thought it was someone else..
> Thanks



Sorry, I thought I was being helpful


----------



## Bag Fetish

paula3boys said:
			
		

> Sorry, I thought I was being helpful



No it's ok... I was just wondering if she still had that wallet..


----------



## treasured

Bag Fetish said:


> I need visuals please .. woven round 19312 stuffed ....



This is for you Bag Fetish!
I put in what I normally fit in my small Sophia and you can see there is a lot more room. The inside is deeper. 
BTW I do find the leather stiff so I have a bit of a love/hate relationship with this bag! Hope this helps!


----------



## treasured

Outside pic with contents
Medium wristlet,zip around wallet, glasses, sunglasses, iPhone,small wristlet


----------



## Bag Fetish

first thank you for the pic's. she is a tad roomier then small sophia .. which is a plus!!   She looks as deep at a katarina... 
second what color is this bag? 






treasured said:


> Outside pic with contents
> Medium wristlet,zip around wallet, glasses, sunglasses, iPhone,small wristlet


----------



## treasured

It's mushroom


----------



## Bag Fetish

treasured said:


> It's mushroom



I just died! that it is ..... Woven mushroom come to momma !!!! 
Where are the purse gods now???


----------



## nursie

sandyclaws said:


> Ooo I love all your insides! So organized and go so nicely with the bag!



thank you! i love when i can find things to coordinate


----------



## Bag Fetish

Moved into my pewter woven sophia... no organizer and it works much better.


----------



## NurseKelly

Here's what's inside my new gold metallic Maggie:






Coach signature cosmetic bag
Coach waverly floral wallet 
Louis Vuitton roses pochette 
Michael Kors aviators
Gum
Glasses


----------



## emilybug

NurseKelly said:


> Here's what's inside my new gold metallic Maggie:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1960767
> 
> 
> Coach signature cosmetic bag
> Coach waverly floral wallet
> Louis Vuitton roses pochette
> Michael Kors aviators
> Gum
> Glasses



Very pretty!


----------



## cupcakegirl

In case anyone wants to see what fits in the penny...

Here's what I carried in mine yesterday:
sunglasses (without the case)
card case
phone
car key
lip balm
tic tacs


----------



## Lyndsey21

cupcakegirl said:


> In case anyone wants to see what fits in the penny...
> 
> Here's what I carried in mine yesterday:
> sunglasses (without the case)
> card case
> phone
> car key
> lip balm
> tic tacs



If I could edit down what I carry, I would wear a penny in a second! Love your card case, too!


----------



## jeya13

I have been carrying my black cherry legacy duffle for one week (love it!) and here's what's inside..

~UV slim wallet for just the essentials
~Legacy motif small wristlet which holds non essential cards
~Tourmaline medium cosmetic pouch with a few items like hand cream, compact, etc.
~Brighton sunglass case and lipgloss case (with lipstick and other small items in it)
~Foldup brush, tissues, mints and gum
~Hand sanitizer, legacy key fob 
~Iphone (not pictured, goes in the empty slip pocket)

And there is still plenty of room left so when my kids are with me I throw in a large cobalt wristlet which holds snacks, wet wipes, drawing stuff, etc.


----------



## drspock7

What's in my bag.......LV



 My damier accessories and my ipad mini


----------



## NurseKelly

emilybug said:
			
		

> Very pretty!



Thank you =)


----------



## sandyclaws

cupcakegirl said:


> In case anyone wants to see what fits in the penny...
> 
> Here's what I carried in mine yesterday:
> sunglasses (without the case)
> card case
> phone
> car key
> lip balm
> tic tacs


seeing this makes me want a Penny!! its so gorgeous...i LOVE the pink and the tassels



jeya13 said:


> I have been carrying my black cherry legacy duffle for one week (love it!) and here's what's inside..
> 
> ~UV slim wallet for just the essentials
> ~Legacy motif small wristlet which holds non essential cards
> ~Tourmaline medium cosmetic pouch with a few items like hand cream, compact, etc.
> ~Brighton sunglass case and lipgloss case (with lipstick and other small items in it)
> ~Foldup brush, tissues, mints and gum
> ~Hand sanitizer, legacy key fob
> ~Iphone (not pictured, goes in the empty slip pocket)
> 
> And there is still plenty of room left so when my kids are with me I throw in a large cobalt wristlet which holds snacks, wet wipes, drawing stuff, etc.


the more i see these duffles the more i fall in love with them. love your tourmaline too



drspock7 said:


> What's in my bag.......LV
> 
> View attachment 1961707
> 
> My damier accessories and my ipad mini


i love this!! the outside pocket is awesome


----------



## pmburk

LVoeShopping said:


> How are you liking the Legacy Soft Wallet? This recently has been on my radar and in trying to decide wether to take the plunge or not.



I know this wasn't directed at me, but I got the wallet in black last Friday and I LOVE it. I was concerned it was going to be a little small - I originally wanted a slim zip, which is more what I'm used to carrying - but it is so perfect. It actually holds a lot and is a really nice size. I have a Rory and it works perfectly, but it is also slim enough to work in a small bag, possibly even a clutch.


----------



## LVoeShopping

pmburk said:
			
		

> I know this wasn't directed at me, but I got the wallet in black last Friday and I LOVE it. I was concerned it was going to be a little small - I originally wanted a slim zip, which is more what I'm used to carrying - but it is so perfect. It actually holds a lot and is a really nice size. I have a Rory and it works perfectly, but it is also slim enough to work in a small bag, possibly even a clutch.



Thanks  I too gave in and bought one! I love it, what a perfect wallet!


----------



## yellowbernie

drspock7 said:


> What's in my bag.......LV
> 
> View attachment 1961707
> 
> My damier accessories and my ipad mini



What bag is this?  Courtenay?


----------



## drspock7

yellowbernie said:


> What bag is this?  Courtenay?



Legacy archival bucket.
Catch'em while you can at nordies (40% off). I went back today and all five bags were gone. The two other colors of this and the duffle sacs. Can't pass up a good deal


----------



## Shoebaglady

Bag Fetish said:


> My friend! Do you still have this black zippy wallet ?



I'm so late to reply.....sorry! 

Nope, that beauty went to my sister and she LOVES it!!!  It's her favourite wallet.


----------



## Shoebaglady

emilybug said:


> Legacy soft wallet Sunflower
> Legacy cosmetic case Tourmaline
> Legacy vachetta motif wristlet: band aids, qtips, alcohol swabs, Tums, small manicure kit
> Madison magenta chain wristlet: receipts, store discount cards, business cards, credit cards etc
> Legacy motif coin purse: coins
> Tattersall wristlet: Rx
> Hemp lotion
> Coach lip glosses
> VS Love Spell



I love every single accessory you have!


----------



## Shoebaglady

drspock7 said:


> Legacy archival bucket.
> Catch'em while you can at nordies (40% off). I went back today and all five bags were gone. The two other colors of this and the duffle sacs. Can't pass up a good deal



That's a crazy deal!


----------



## coachliebbe

My COACH purse it getting to small with the type of job I have: always some papers, tons of antibacterial wipes and hand sanitizer, snacks, extra pens and make up! Guest where I work? Airport of course  Well, I guest it could be worse


----------



## emilybug

Shoebaglady said:


> I love every single accessory you have!



Thanks! I'm finding it difficult to switch out of these accessories because they're just so colorful and I love seeing the rainbow when I look in my bag!


----------



## Mom2jtv

drspock7 said:


> What's in my bag.......LV
> 
> View attachment 1961707
> 
> My damier accessories and my ipad mini



What kind of case is that for your iPad mini?  Looks great!


----------



## raggs

Everyone's accessories are so beautiful and everyone's so _organized_ that I'm blaming this forum for my recent wristlet shopping spree.  I need to organize things, you see.  Yes, that's it!


----------



## drspock7

Mom2jtv said:


> What kind of case is that for your iPad mini?  Looks great!




Its a photive case sold by butterfly photo that i got off amazon.

This one:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009XEBBCA?vid=NO


----------



## LVoeShopping

Here's my Python Madison Tote all packed up and ready to go


----------



## Shoebaglady

LVoeShopping said:


> Here's my Python Madison Tote all packed up and ready to go



  I love the bag and all its insides!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> I love the bag and all its insides!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you! I am growing more obsessed with the Legacy accessories by the day, the colors are so gorgeous!


----------



## Lyndsey21

LVoeShopping said:


> Here's my Python Madison Tote all packed up and ready to go



Love the color of the lining with all your colorful things!


----------



## jeya13

Lyndsey21 said:


> Love the color of the lining with all your colorful things!



Same here! And I am loving the colorful legacy accessories too


----------



## cupcakegirl

Lyndsey21 said:


> If I could edit down what I carry, I would wear a penny in a second! Love your card case, too!


Thanks!  It's a fun little hands-free bag!  



sandyclaws said:


> seeing this makes me want a Penny!! its so gorgeous...i LOVE the pink and the tassels


You totally need a penny!!!


----------



## raggs

Oh wow I'm loving all the colorful Legacy accessories! They're gorgeous!  (adds something else to my ever-growing wish list.  This forum is dangerous!  )


----------



## Shoebaglady

Sophia



Inside




Everything









View attachment 1965455


----------



## Bag Fetish

You got a new LV wallet??? 


Shoebaglady said:


> Sophia
> 
> View attachment 1965438
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> View attachment 1965439
> 
> 
> Everything
> 
> View attachment 1965440
> 
> View attachment 1965450
> 
> View attachment 1965451
> 
> View attachment 1965453
> 
> View attachment 1965455


----------



## Shoebaglady

Bag Fetish said:


> You got a new LV wallet???



Good eye, my friend!!!! Yes, it is pre-loved from a good friend!  It's better than my josephine!  It holds a ton and I love love love love it!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> Sophia
> 
> Inside
> 
> Everything



As usual I love everything in your bag  how is that MK mirror cosmetic pouch holding up? I was looking at a card case at Macy's the other day but I was curious about wear.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:


> Good eye, my friend!!!! Yes, it is pre-loved from a good friend!  It's better than my josephine!  It holds a ton and I love love love love it!



Awesome... Enjoy!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Bag Fetish said:


> You got a new LV wallet???





LVoeShopping said:


> As usual I love everything in your bag  how is that MK mirror cosmetic pouch holding up? I was looking at a card case at Macy's the other day but I was curious about wear.



Awww, thanks LVoe !  The MK is holding up beautifully and is a great, durable & pretty case.  I haven't moved out of it since I got it from a fab friend   I say go for the card case!

I have awesome friends!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:


> Awww, thanks LVoe !  The MK is holding up beautifully and is a great, durable & pretty case.  I haven't moved out of it since I got it from a fab friend   I say go for the card case!
> 
> I have awesome friends!!


Glad  you're loving the MK case ....


----------



## ledobe

Shoebaglady said:


> Sophia
> View attachment 1965460
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> View attachment 1965439
> 
> 
> Everything
> 
> View attachment 1965440
> 
> View attachment 1965450
> 
> View attachment 1965451
> 
> View attachment 1965453
> 
> View attachment 1965455
> 
> View attachment 1965462




All the cool stuff in your bag and I have to ask about the comb!  I have something similar that came in a set that I love and have been unable to find another. Do you remember where you got yours?


----------



## Shoebaglady

ledobe said:


> All the cool stuff in your bag and I have to ask about the comb!  I have something similar that came in a set that I love and have been unable to find another. Do you remember where you got yours?



THanks! yes, I actually just bought it on thursday.  I got it from a local beauty supplier shop.


----------



## Bag Fetish

cupcakegirl said:


> In case anyone wants to see what fits in the penny...
> 
> Here's what I carried in mine yesterday:
> sunglasses (without the case)
> card case
> phone
> car key
> lip balm
> tic tacs



 Is this card case worth the $$?   Is it soft?





 I am debating one of these or the flap card case..


----------



## Bag Fetish

I am looking for something small, inexpensive to use in a wristlet.

Ideas?


----------



## LVoeShopping

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I am looking for something small, inexpensive to use in a wristlet.
> 
> Ideas?



What's going to go in it? Cards, coins?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Yes!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Tonight's. bag...&bull;


----------



## Lyndsey21

Shoebaglady said:


> Sophia
> View attachment 1965460
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> View attachment 1965439
> 
> 
> Everything
> 
> View attachment 1965440
> 
> View attachment 1965450
> 
> View attachment 1965451
> 
> View attachment 1965453
> 
> View attachment 1965455
> 
> View attachment 1965462



Wow, you've got some beautiful stuff! Love the lining color of your Sophia, too.


----------



## Shoebaglady

Lyndsey21 said:


> Wow, you've got some beautiful stuff! Love the lining color of your Sophia, too.



Thanks! I love the red lining too!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Will this orchid patent slim wallet fit in a large madison wristlet ? 







(pic belongs to m3rma1d)


----------



## cupcakegirl

Bag Fetish said:


> Is this card case worth the $$?   Is it soft?
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/coach/1961112d1354027765-whats-in-your-coach-bag-p3.jpg
> I am debating one of these or the flap card case..



Yes, I really like it!  It's great for a few cards and some cash.  But if you are looking for something to hold coins as well, this won't work...


----------



## abandonedimages

I love looking through here, a lot of awesome combinations!


----------



## NurseKelly

Here's my black metallic leather Claire my boyfriend just gave me 






iPad mini with Despicable Me skin
Louis Vuitton pochette
Coach cosmetic case
Coach wallet






Love the lining of it!


----------



## Halloweenmommy

NurseKelly said:


> Here's my black metallic leather Claire my boyfriend just gave me
> 
> 
> Love the lining of it!



She's awesome!! Claire is one of my very favorites!!!!!


----------



## Ghost55

tobefetching said:


> I usually carry a lot but today I just grabbed my beautiful but under used Legacy clutch and a few essentials, so I thought I'd share!
> View attachment 1954756
> 
> 
> Inside I've got...
> View attachment 1954757
> 
> My gathered leather wallet in tuberose
> Pink sticky notes to leave at work
> 3 Hershey's miniatures because I've been craving chocolate like a mofo lately
> Some sugar gel stuff that I think is for diabetics (I need to get checked) for when I lose energy
> Receipt from Dunkin Donuts this morning (yay free birthday Coolatta!)
> 3 powerball tickets (one for me and each of my parents) cause that would solve my medical issues (fingers crossed!)
> MAC lip liner, stick and gloss from the holiday set
> 2 prescription anti nausea pills (they are amazing - dissolve right on your tongue)
> My keys with 2 Coach fobs (frog prince and girly lips and hearts), Gucci fob and my Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene cles (how did I live without that?! Love!)
> Pink pill case with Tylenol and stuff
> Pacifica French Lilac solid perfume
> ...and a random $60 that my ex fiancée put in my birthday card. Lol.



Thanks for this pic and post! I am going to get the large Toumaline asap!!!!


----------



## Ghost55

sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 1945040
> 
> 
> Here's my UV Candace with all her insides ^_^ love this bag so much!



LOVE this!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Still using my large Madison animal print wristlet


----------



## raggs

I love that wristlet - but I especially love the Hello Kitty mirror.  My daughter (25) has one like that she's had since she was small and it always makes me smile!


----------



## Bag Fetish

raggs said:
			
		

> I love that wristlet - but I especially love the Hello Kitty mirror.  My daughter (25) has one like that she's had since she was small and it always makes me smile!


Thanks! 
The hello kitty is a pill case


----------



## raggs

I thought it looked slightly different but assumed it was the camera angle.  In that case - I need one of those!  And regardless, both your bag and the Hello Kitty make me smile.  It's so cheerful!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Here's what's in my Rory. I just "reorganized", having gotten some new MFF accessories at the outlet this week during the sale.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Can I Ask why you carry two wallets ?? 






accessorygirl2 said:


> Here's what's in my Rory. I just "reorganized", having gotten some new MFF accessories at the outlet this week during the sale.


----------



## accessorygirl2

LOL. 2 wallets because the navy one has a checkbook and all those annoying discount cards and coupons you have to carry for every store now. The pink zippy wallet I use for my credit cards, license, etc. I don't always bring the navy wallet, but if I leave it at home I will invariably need one of those discount cards or coupons. I just can't fit all my crap into one wallet. And I don't really need to carry a checkbook, I don't know why I do. Habit I guess. It's really hard for me to downsize.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Gotcha!!!   But I really have to say after having one of those madison checkbook wallets they hold a ton and more when you dont have the checkbook in there.. 





accessorygirl2 said:


> LOL. 2 wallets because the navy one has a checkbook and all those annoying discount cards and coupons you have to carry for every store now. The pink zippy wallet I use for my credit cards, license, etc. I don't always bring the navy wallet, but if I leave it at home I will invariably need one of those discount cards or coupons. I just can't fit all my crap into one wallet. And I don't really need to carry a checkbook, I don't know why I do. Habit I guess. It's really hard for me to downsize.


----------



## sandyclaws

i just love coming to this thread!! so many pretty bags!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Bag Fetish said:


> Gotcha!!!   But I really have to say after having one of those madison checkbook wallets they hold a ton and more when you dont have the checkbook in there..



I took your advice and combined all my stuff into the Madison wallet and took out the checkbook. Now I don't have to carry the zippy wallet anymore and it lightened my load quite a bit. Thanks for the suggestion! I hadn't thought of it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

accessorygirl2 said:


> I took your advice and combined all my stuff into the Madison wallet and took out the checkbook. Now I don't have to carry the zippy wallet anymore and it lightened my load quite a bit. Thanks for the suggestion! I hadn't thought of it.


Awesome!!!!  glad it worked out for you


----------



## sandyclaws

Here's what's in my bag...minus my iPhone that I used to snap this pic. This bag holds so much and is so comfy on. This is how squishy my bag got from just 1 day! ONE DAY!!! I'm in love with this bag.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I love that hello kitty case 






sandyclaws said:


> Here's what's in my bag...minus my iPhone that I used to snap this pic. This bag holds so much and is so comfy on. This is how squishy my bag got from just 1 day! ONE DAY!!! I'm in love with this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978349


----------



## raggs

I too love that Hello Kitty case! And someone else who has to carry inhaler around - nice to meet you.  They resist all my attempts at organizing my bag (them and the Epi-pens).


----------



## Lyndsey21

sandyclaws said:


> Here's what's in my bag...minus my iPhone that I used to snap this pic. This bag holds so much and is so comfy on. This is how squishy my bag got from just 1 day! ONE DAY!!! I'm in love with this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978349



Ahhh!!! I love your bag!! And that fuchsia wallet. Must. get. one.


----------



## sandyclaws

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I love that hello kitty case



Thanks! It was an Xmas present last year! It's just so cute to NOT use it


----------



## sandyclaws

raggs said:
			
		

> I too love that Hello Kitty case! And someone else who has to carry inhaler around - nice to meet you.  They resist all my attempts at organizing my bag (them and the Epi-pens).



Thanks! I know I hate having to carry my inhaler cuz sometimes it's so bulky! I'm carrying 2 b/c 1 is almost out and my luck ill need my new one when my other one is out.


----------



## sandyclaws

Lyndsey21 said:
			
		

> Ahhh!!! I love your bag!! And that fuchsia wallet. Must. get. one.



Thank you ^_^ this wallet is AMAZING! So happy with this wallet. Slim and holds a lot.


----------



## raggs

sandyclaws said:


> Thanks! I know I hate having to carry my inhaler cuz sometimes it's so bulky! I'm carrying 2 b/c 1 is almost out and my luck ill need my new one when my other one is out.



I've got two in my bag right now for the same reason.  They take up so much room!


----------



## Halloweenmommy

Bag Fetish said:


> Awesome!!!!  glad it worked out for you



I took out my checkbook, too.  MUCH lighter!


----------



## Mama20

raggs said:


> I too love that Hello Kitty case! And someone else who has to carry inhaler around - nice to meet you.  They resist all my attempts at organizing my bag (them and the Epi-pens).


I have to have a bag big enough for my kid's epi pen too


----------



## raggs

Mama20 said:


> I have to have a bag big enough for my kid's epi pen too



They are bulky aren't they?  Add the two inhalers and I just don't even look at the smaller bags.


----------



## gabz

Missing my phone since I used it to take the pic


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

I have in my Black Cherry Candace today my Etienne Aigner wallet, Envirosax bag (that coincidentally matches my red handbag! ), notebook, GWP Guerlain makeupbag, Jergens handcream, RMK sunscreen, Lamy rollerball pen, business cards, and J&J blotting sheets. 

I sometimes stick my Blackberry in one of the pockets but usually I just carry it in my hand.


----------



## Lyndsey21

I don't really have anything new or ground-breaking to share here, but it's raining out, we're stuck at home and I am about as bored as my kids are right now. So, while they're playing toys, I'm playing with my bag, haha.











The only new thing I have is the round coin purse, which I don't use for change. I use it for my watch when I want to take it off, like at the park, beach, etc. The watch isn't anything fancy, it was a $20 ebay score, but I still don't want it to get all scratched up. Oh, and the emerald tassel key chain is from the outlet! $16, incl. tax!! I think I might go back for another one...


----------



## Bag Fetish

What do you keep in your small legacy cosmetic case, I'm debating grabbing one tomorrow in the yellow.



Lyndsey21 said:


> I don't really have anything new or ground-breaking to share here, but it's raining out, we're stuck at home and I am about as bored as my kids are right now. So, while they're playing toys, I'm playing with my bag, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only new thing I have is the round coin purse, which I don't use for change. I use it for my watch when I want to take it off, like at the park, beach, etc. The watch isn't anything fancy, it was a $20 ebay score, but I still don't want it to get all scratched up. Oh, and the emerald tassel key chain is from the outlet! $16, incl. tax!! I think I might go back for another one...


----------



## Lyndsey21

Here's what I use it for. I was actually debating getting a med. cosmetic in tourmaline or the yellow small cosmetic. I really like this size, even though it's small. 

Here's what I have inside right now:










And to show how small it is, this is a compact. If I put this inside the cosmetic bag, it will fit, but I'd only be able to put something REALLY small on either side of it. And the coach rollerball is outside it, so you get an idea of how long it is. Hope it helps!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Lyndsey21 said:
			
		

> Here's what I use it for. I was actually debating getting a med. cosmetic in tourmaline or the yellow small cosmetic. I really like this size, even though it's small.
> 
> Here's what I have inside right now:
> 
> And to show how small it is, this is a compact. If I put this inside the cosmetic bag, it will fit, but I'd only be able to put something REALLY small on either side of it. And the coach rollerball is outside it, so you get an idea of how long it is. Hope it helps!



Thanks!! 
I think I would use it for a wallet inside my wristlets


----------



## Shoebaglady

Bag Fetish said:


> Thanks!!
> I think I would use it for a wallet inside my wristlets



I like the small in sunflower! Great idea for a wallet.  I was thinking for my earbuds, purse hook and measuring tape.  It's so cute!


----------



## seafoaming

Lyndsey21 said:


> I don't really have anything new or ground-breaking to share here, but it's raining out, we're stuck at home and I am about as bored as my kids are right now. So, while they're playing toys, I'm playing with my bag, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only new thing I have is the round coin purse, which I don't use for change. I use it for my watch when I want to take it off, like at the park, beach, etc. The watch isn't anything fancy, it was a $20 ebay score, but I still don't want it to get all scratched up. Oh, and the emerald tassel key chain is from the outlet! $16, incl. tax!! I think I might go back for another one...



So cute! what is the name of this bag?


----------



## emilybug

seafoaming said:


> So cute! what is the name of this bag?



It's the new Courtenay


----------



## Lyndsey21

seafoaming said:


> So cute! what is the name of this bag?



It's Courtenay in bright coral, thanks!


----------



## Lyndsey21

Bag Fetish said:


> Thanks!!
> I think I would use it for a wallet inside my wristlets



Great idea! It would be really cute inside a wristlet, perfect to separate stuff from your phone, keys, etc.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Inside my brand new lindsey!


----------



## paula3boys

I didn't realize the citron Lindsey had purple interior. Nice!


----------



## Bag Fetish

paula3boys said:


> I didn't realize the citron Lindsey had purple interior. Nice!



If you are referring to my bag ^^^ its the saffron


----------



## paula3boys

Bag Fetish said:


> If you are referring to my bag ^^^ its the saffron



Oh I was just at the outlet today and citron looked like that to me (I read the tag for citron). Sorry!


----------



## cozyc

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> Inside my brand new lindsey!



Yay! So glad you found one


----------



## Bag Fetish

paula3boys said:


> Oh I was just at the outlet today and citron looked like that to me (I read the tag for citron). Sorry!


\
gotcha! thought you were talking about mine being the new color...


----------



## Bag Fetish

cozyc said:


> Yay! So glad you found one


Yes from the FOS    I just had to go pick it up ...


----------



## whateve

Teal croc sophia with matching wallet and ocelot accessories. I'm still waiting for them to make an ocelot card case. Until then, I have to use my boring black siggy one. The gold patchwork double kisslock coin purse is a favorite that I use all the time even though it doesn't match anything else.


----------



## jeya13

whateve said:


> Teal croc sophia with matching wallet and ocelot accessories. I'm still waiting for them to make an ocelot card case. Until then, I have to use my boring black siggy one. The gold patchwork double kisslock coin purse is a favorite that I use all the time even though it doesn't match anything else.



LOVE the teal color and how coordinated your accessories are!


----------



## gabz

An update w this cute pouch I found @ indigo yesterday


----------



## tobefetching

gabz said:
			
		

> An update w this cute pouch I found @ indigo yesterday



Is that pouch a Rebecca Minkoff? Sure looks like one! It's cute.


----------



## gabz

tobefetching said:


> Is that pouch a Rebecca Minkoff? Sure looks like one! It's cute.



Thx def looks minkoff-esque but just a no name from indigo, our big bookstore chain in canada


----------



## Lyndsey21

whateve said:


> Teal croc sophia with matching wallet and ocelot accessories. I'm still waiting for them to make an ocelot card case. Until then, I have to use my boring black siggy one. The gold patchwork double kisslock coin purse is a favorite that I use all the time even though it doesn't match anything else.



Very pretty color combo with the teal and silver. Your bag and insides are so classy!!


----------



## Lyndsey21

gabz said:


> An update w this cute pouch I found @ indigo yesterday



I really love that pouch. Wish I was in Canada...


----------



## bagee

whateve said:


> Teal croc sophia with matching wallet and ocelot accessories. I'm still waiting for them to make an ocelot card case. Until then, I have to use my boring black siggy one. The gold patchwork double kisslock coin purse is a favorite that I use all the time even though it doesn't match anything else.



Love this bag, that color is so pretty! May I ask what fob you have on her? It looks really cute?!!


----------



## whateve

bagee said:


> Love this bag, that color is so pretty! May I ask what fob you have on her? It looks really cute?!!



Thank you! I got this bag last Christmas. The fob is older. It has suede tassels with tiny hangtags. Hyacinth probably knows the style number.


----------



## SophieChic

Have reorganized recently to carry in my large Sophias and Lindseys with new wristlets and wallet from the bay -eeeeee!!- wristlets are so addictive!

So I've got two large wristlets, a strawberry keychain wristlet, an alexandra tartan wallet, my organizer, and my sunglasses case which is cute and looks like a little purse.

So....in the zipper pocket is my strawberry wristlet with my pillbox (enamel with a purse on it), tiny emery board, and listerine strip packet.....my foldable hairbrush......pen

In the two inside open pockets are my phone (I have finally downsized to one phone for work and personal), and my fresh sugar lip balm.

Then in the body of the bag I have my wallet, my organizer, my sunglasses case, and......

Wristlet one, a large navy gathered is personal stuff.....dental floss, little disposable toothbrushes, eye drops, pad and tampons, hair bands.

Wristlet two, a large purple patent ashley is beauty stuff........hand cream and sanitizer from b&b works, powder foundation, pressed powder, little blush, tiny brush to apply it all, lipliner, eyeliner, and stick eye shadow, lipstick, and a fresh rollerball grapefruit perfume

I keep them all lined up side by side with the sunglasses case at one end. This means that I can also slide my work tablet in easily as well, and my bag also zips with no problem.

It is interesting that although I don't use all my stuff every day, the stuff I do use every day like my phone, brush, lip balm, I keep near me in the internal pockets. But also, recently after work I have needed to freshen my make up a couple of times and I love being able to pull out that ashley wristlet and easily get to my things. I adore being organized, it gives me some wierd sense of comfort.


----------



## bagee

whateve said:


> Thank you! I got this bag last Christmas. The fob is older. It has suede tassels with tiny hangtags. Hyacinth probably knows the style number.



It's really cute!


----------



## wifeyb

ive been MIA for too long, but I always love coming and stalking this thread! i cannot wait to get my hands on some of these new bright colors in accessories!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Hi.  I spend the majority of my time in the Hermes section but came across this thread and have enjoyed looking at the pics and reading the information.  Thank you!


----------



## Ghost55

Legacy UV Duffle


----------



## sandyclaws

Ghost55 said:


> Legacy UV Duffle



Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Ghost55

sandyclaws said:


> Beautiful!!!!!



Thank you doll!


----------



## ashynichole

Gathered Satin Ashley Satchel in Ocean


----------



## Bag Fetish

ashynichole said:


> Gathered Satin Ashley Satchel in Ocean



Love the color of this bag... 
Do you use a wristlet as your wallet?


----------



## ashynichole

Bag Fetish said:


> Love the color of this bag...
> Do you use a wristlet as your wallet?



Yeah, I do. I'm slightly new to coach(I only have 4 bags, two MFF, two FP), so I don't have a wallet yet. And I don't carry my checkbook or cash so the wristlet holds my ID & cards just fine.


----------



## Bag Fetish

ashynichole said:


> Yeah, I do. I'm slightly new to coach(I only have 4 bags, two MFF, two FP), so I don't have a wallet yet. And I don't carry my checkbook or cash so the wristlet holds my ID & cards just fine.



Thats awesome!   I wish I could carry so light.
Do you use both wristlets as wallets or only one ?


----------



## ashynichole

Bag Fetish said:


> Thats awesome!   I wish I could carry so light.
> Do you use both wristlets as wallets or only one ?



I use the medium ocean wristlet as a wallet, the black one contains hand sanitizer & burt's bees lipbalm. I'm trying to stay organized with this new purse, so I took out a bunch of stuff I don't really need to carry.


----------



## Bag Fetish

ashynichole said:
			
		

> I use the medium ocean wristlet as a wallet, the black one contains hand sanitizer & burt's bees lipbalm. I'm trying to stay organized with this new purse, so I took out a bunch of stuff I don't really need to carry.



That's awesome!!


----------



## sandyclaws

ashynichole said:
			
		

> Gathered Satin Ashley Satchel in Ocean



So organized! Love it!


----------



## sandyclaws

Since I got new accessories and I'm using my Molly I wanted to show what's inside mine right now 






-large Tourmaline Legacy wristlet
-Legacy fuchsia soft wallet
-monogram UV card holder
-Legacy motif wristlet
-Lurex zebra mini skinny
-eye glasses 
-Chapstick, lipstick, lipgloss and gum
*keys and phone are not pictured but are in my bag too ^_^


----------



## LVoeShopping

sandyclaws said:
			
		

> Since I got new accessories and I'm using my Molly I wanted to show what's inside mine right now
> 
> -large Tourmaline Legacy wristlet
> -Legacy fuchsia soft wallet
> -monogram UV card holder
> -Legacy motif wristlet
> -Lurex zebra mini skinny
> -eye glasses
> -Chapstick, lipstick, lipgloss and gum
> *keys and phone are not pictured but are in my bag too ^_^



I  all your legacy goodies!


----------



## Bag Fetish

sandyclaws said:
			
		

> Since I got new accessories and I'm using my Molly I wanted to show what's inside mine right now
> 
> -large Tourmaline Legacy wristlet
> -Legacy fuchsia soft wallet
> -monogram UV card holder
> -Legacy motif wristlet
> -Lurex zebra mini skinny
> -eye glasses
> -Chapstick, lipstick, lipgloss and gum
> *keys and phone are not pictured but are in my bag too ^_^



Love it all!


----------



## Lyndsey21

sandyclaws said:


> Since I got new accessories and I'm using my Molly I wanted to show what's inside mine right now
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998898
> 
> 
> -large Tourmaline Legacy wristlet
> -Legacy fuchsia soft wallet
> -monogram UV card holder
> -Legacy motif wristlet
> -Lurex zebra mini skinny
> -eye glasses
> -Chapstick, lipstick, lipgloss and gum
> *keys and phone are not pictured but are in my bag too ^_^



So pretty! Love the hangtag wristlet!!


----------



## Mom2jtv

sandyclaws said:
			
		

> Since I got new accessories and I'm using my Molly I wanted to show what's inside mine right now
> 
> -large Tourmaline Legacy wristlet
> -Legacy fuchsia soft wallet
> -monogram UV card holder
> -Legacy motif wristlet
> -Lurex zebra mini skinny
> -eye glasses
> -Chapstick, lipstick, lipgloss and gum
> *keys and phone are not pictured but are in my bag too ^_^



Love love love!  Do you carry the same items in your duffle, too?


----------



## MarneeB

sandyclaws said:


> Since I got new accessories and I'm using my Molly I wanted to show what's inside mine right now
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998898
> 
> 
> -large Tourmaline Legacy wristlet
> -Legacy fuchsia soft wallet
> -monogram UV card holder
> -Legacy motif wristlet
> -Lurex zebra mini skinny
> -eye glasses
> -Chapstick, lipstick, lipgloss and gum
> *keys and phone are not pictured but are in my bag too ^_^





Beautiful, love all the colors! Your white wristlet with the hangtags is TDF!


----------



## sandyclaws

LVoeShopping said:


> I  all your legacy goodies!


Thank you!! I love my legacy collection 



Bag Fetish said:


> Love it all!


Thanks doll!



Lyndsey21 said:


> So pretty! Love the hangtag wristlet!!


Thanks! I was a bit on the fence about it! But I do love all the colors on it. 



Mom2jtv said:


> Love love love!  Do you carry the same items in your duffle, too?


Yes!! I actually changed into my duffle the next day b/c I received a fob in the mail that I'm in LOVE with and it looks like it was made for my duffle. All of this fits nicely in my duffle with room to spare ^_^



MarneeB said:


> Beautiful, love all the colors! Your white wristlet with the hangtags is TDF!


Thanks! The wristlet is a cream color...it's vachetta leather so it will darken over time. I can't wait to see how it'll turn. Whoop whoop!


----------



## Mandy421

sandyclaws said:


> Since I got new accessories and I'm using my Molly I wanted to show what's inside mine right now
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998898
> 
> 
> -large Tourmaline Legacy wristlet
> -Legacy fuchsia soft wallet
> -monogram UV card holder
> -Legacy motif wristlet
> -Lurex zebra mini skinny
> -eye glasses
> -Chapstick, lipstick, lipgloss and gum
> *keys and phone are not pictured but are in my bag too ^_^



Pics like this cause problems for my bank account.


----------



## tobefetching

Mandy421 said:
			
		

> Pics like this cause problems for my bank account.


----------



## peppermintfleur

I don't really have much. I have a tiny bag in there that holds pads(for emergencies), chapstick, floss, oil removing face sheets. I have hand sanitizer, wallet and a bottle of water.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Here is what's in my new issy...
Not sure why the pic is huge .. sorry 
yellow legacy case has my ear buds, phone charger, some meds and travalo,
animal print case has all small items, hair ties, pens, cold meds, lady stuff,
Keys, coach gloves, wallet, mints, hello kitty is a pill container


----------



## Lyndsey21

Bag Fetish said:


> Here is what's in my new issy...
> Not sure why the pic is huge .. sorry
> yellow legacy case has my ear buds, phone charger, some meds and travalo,
> animal print case has all small items, hair ties, pens, cold meds, lady stuff,
> Keys, coach gloves, wallet, mints, hello kitty is a pill container



Your key ring is really cute!! And the leather on your Isabelle looks beautiful, congrts!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Lyndsey21 said:


> Your key ring is really cute!! And the leather on your Isabelle looks beautiful, congrts!



 Its funny I bought the heart/key ring a while ago and put it away, I told my hubby it was going to be my keyring for me new car... he laughed and said shouldnt you have the car first...? 
Well about a month later I got a new car  hehehe


----------



## Lyndsey21

Bag Fetish said:


> Its funny I bought the heart/key ring a while ago and put it away, I told my hubby it was going to be my keyring for me new car... he laughed and said shouldnt you have the car first...?
> Well about a month later I got a new car  hehehe


----------



## jeya13

This is what's in my slim poppy tote-

Legacy soft wallet and card case
Brighton cosmetic bag, pill box and lip gloss case
Wet ones and pack of Kleenex
Gum & mints 
Eyeglasses wipe
Legacy stripes key fob
Metal paper & pen holder w/cute owl on it
Iphone (not pictured)

Of course there is plenty of space for more, but this is what's always in it


----------



## yellowbernie

Bag Fetish said:


> Here is what's in my new issy...
> Not sure why the pic is huge .. sorry
> yellow legacy case has my ear buds, phone charger, some meds and travalo,
> animal print case has all small items, hair ties, pens, cold meds, lady stuff,
> Keys, coach gloves, wallet, mints, hello kitty is a pill container



Yay!!! you got your Isabelle, did you get it today?  It's gorgeous and love all your goodies.


----------



## Bag Fetish

yellowbernie said:


> Yay!!! you got your Isabelle, did you get it today?  It's gorgeous and love all your goodies.


thank you.. I pick her up yesterday...

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/spy-pics-and-796047.html


----------



## Shoebaglady

This is only the second time I'm using the Kristin pinnacle tote but I've had it for months!  I wasn't too fond of it so I put it away.  I took it out yesterday and it's finally love!!!  I'm so glad I didn't return it!!  

Black Isotoner gloves
Pink leopard make up case from La Senza
Lip gloss
Pink leopard compact from La Senza
Q-tips case 
Kristin wallet in peony 
LV cles
LV Trunks and Bags Agenda PM (as my notebook)
Ruby wristlet with ear buds, iPhone accessories, tape measure and purse hook.


----------



## sandyclaws

Bag Fetish said:


> Here is what's in my new issy...
> Not sure why the pic is huge .. sorry
> yellow legacy case has my ear buds, phone charger, some meds and travalo,
> animal print case has all small items, hair ties, pens, cold meds, lady stuff,
> Keys, coach gloves, wallet, mints, hello kitty is a pill container


love your issy! the color is so fun and youre so organized 



jeya13 said:


> This is what's in my slim poppy tote-
> 
> Legacy soft wallet and card case
> Brighton cosmetic bag, pill box and lip gloss case
> Wet ones and pack of Kleenex
> Gum & mints
> Eyeglasses wipe
> Legacy stripes key fob
> Metal paper & pen holder w/cute owl on it
> Iphone (not pictured)
> 
> Of course there is plenty of space for more, but this is what's always in it


i didn't think i'd like this bag...but after seeing what all it can hold and how pretty the lining is i'm really loving this bag!



Shoebaglady said:


> This is only the second time I'm using the Kristin pinnacle tote but I've had it for months!  I wasn't too fond of it so I put it away.  I took it out yesterday and it's finally love!!!  I'm so glad I didn't return it!!
> 
> Black Isotoner gloves
> Pink leopard make up case from La Senza
> Lip gloss
> Pink leopard compact from La Senza
> Q-tips case
> Kristin wallet in peony
> LV cles
> LV Trunks and Bags Agenda PM (as my notebook)
> Ruby wristlet with ear buds, iPhone accessories, tape measure and purse hook.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012790


OMG this bag is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!! i used to have that kristin wallet and i kick myself for ever selling it  one of the best wallet ever!! love it all


----------



## LVoeShopping

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> This is only the second time I'm using the Kristin pinnacle tote but I've had it for months!  I wasn't too fond of it so I put it away.  I took it out yesterday and it's finally love!!!  I'm so glad I didn't return it!!
> 
> Black Isotoner gloves
> Pink leopard make up case from La Senza
> Lip gloss
> Pink leopard compact from La Senza
> Q-tips case
> Kristin wallet in peony
> LV cles
> LV Trunks and Bags Agenda PM (as my notebook)
> Ruby wristlet with ear buds, iPhone accessories, tape measure and purse hook.



Those pink leopard goodies are too cute!


----------



## Shoebaglady

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> Those pink leopard goodies are too cute!



Thanks!  The best part is that the case was $4 and the mirror was $2


----------



## Bag Fetish

What is that wallet i see!! Miss you keep things from me!!!! 





shoebaglady said:


> this is only the second time i'm using the kristin pinnacle tote but i've had it for months!  I wasn't too fond of it so i put it away.  I took it out yesterday and it's finally love!!!  I'm so glad i didn't return it!! :d
> 
> black isotoner gloves
> pink leopard make up case from la senza
> lip gloss
> pink leopard compact from la senza
> q-tips case
> kristin wallet in peony
> lv cles
> lv trunks and bags agenda pm (as my notebook)
> ruby wristlet with ear buds, iphone accessories, tape measure and purse hook.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012790


----------



## Shoebaglady

sandyclaws said:


> OMG this bag is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!! i used to have that kristin wallet and i kick myself for ever selling it  one of the best wallet ever!! love it all



Thank you, sandyclaws!   This is a comfy bag for being so huge!  I have to agree, this kristin wallet is fantastic!!!  I LOVE your legacy collection.  



Bag Fetish said:


> What is that wallet i see!! Miss you keep things from me!!!!



I keep on meaning to tell you about it but the topic always changes....


----------



## Lyndsey21

Shoebaglady said:


> This is only the second time I'm using the Kristin pinnacle tote but I've had it for months!  I wasn't too fond of it so I put it away.  I took it out yesterday and it's finally love!!!  I'm so glad I didn't return it!!
> 
> Black Isotoner gloves
> Pink leopard make up case from La Senza
> Lip gloss
> Pink leopard compact from La Senza
> Q-tips case
> Kristin wallet in peony
> LV cles
> LV Trunks and Bags Agenda PM (as my notebook)
> Ruby wristlet with ear buds, iPhone accessories, tape measure and purse hook.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012790



Very Beautiful bag! I love the pink leopard case!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Lyndsey21 said:


> Very Beautiful bag! I love the pink leopard case!



Thanks Lyndsey21!!!  I think it's really fun


----------



## Lyndsey21

My new-to-me beach tote and what's inside













from top:
legacy double zip pouch UV wristlet
gap pink/orange leather clutch (using it as kindle case)
small pink case, no brand (using for gum and mints)
legacy small cosmetic cases in sunflower and silver (one for perfume, one for lipglosses)
teal wallet 
coach brush case 
coach blue wallet, bought it in 2003 from fp!!! (for kids' and my insurance cards and all other cards)
amore pacific face toner spray from sephora 
coach round coin purse in chambray
neon green jelly sunglass case


----------



## Shoebaglady

Lyndsey21 said:


> My new-to-me beach tote and what's inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from top:
> legacy double zip pouch UV wristlet
> gap pink/orange leather clutch (using it as kindle case)
> small pink case, no brand (using for gum and mints)
> legacy small cosmetic cases in sunflower and silver (one for perfume, one for lipglosses)
> teal wallet
> coach brush case
> coach blue wallet, bought it in 2003 from fp!!! (for kids' and my insurance cards and all other cards)
> amore pacific face toner spray from sephora
> coach round coin purse in chambray
> neon green jelly sunglass case



The bag is pretty but I love all your colourful SLG's !  It's like  party in your bag   I esp love the brush case.  I must have it next pce!


----------



## Lyndsey21

Shoebaglady said:


> The bag is pretty but I love all your colourful SLG's !  It's like  party in your bag   I esp love the brush case.  I must have it next pce!



Thank you! Ever since this legacy collection, all I've wanted is COLOR. Always been a black leather bag girl before.


----------



## sandyclaws

Lyndsey21 said:
			
		

> My new-to-me beach tote and what's inside
> 
> from top:
> legacy double zip pouch UV wristlet
> gap pink/orange leather clutch (using it as kindle case)
> small pink case, no brand (using for gum and mints)
> legacy small cosmetic cases in sunflower and silver (one for perfume, one for lipglosses)
> teal wallet
> coach brush case
> coach blue wallet, bought it in 2003 from fp!!! (for kids' and my insurance cards and all other cards)
> amore pacific face toner spray from sephora
> coach round coin purse in chambray
> neon green jelly sunglass case



My gawd this bag is beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!  the color...the cute mini tassels...the shape...EVERYTHING!! And it carries so much and you're legacy insides are gorgeous!!


----------



## Lyndsey21

sandyclaws said:


> My gawd this bag is beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!  the color...the cute mini tassels...the shape...EVERYTHING!! And it carries so much and you're legacy insides are gorgeous!!



Awwww, shucks!!! Thanks! You've got some stunners, too!


----------



## theheidis

Lyndsey21 said:


> My new-to-me beach tote and what's inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from top:
> legacy double zip pouch UV wristlet
> gap pink/orange leather clutch (using it as kindle case)
> small pink case, no brand (using for gum and mints)
> legacy small cosmetic cases in sunflower and silver (one for perfume, one for lipglosses)
> teal wallet
> coach brush case
> coach blue wallet, bought it in 2003 from fp!!! (for kids' and my insurance cards and all other cards)
> amore pacific face toner spray from sephora
> coach round coin purse in chambray
> neon green jelly sunglass case


this is so pretty, it looks like the pinnacle audrey - why is it a "beach tote"? It looks far too fancy to bring to the beach!


----------



## Lyndsey21

theheidis said:


> this is so pretty, it looks like the pinnacle audrey - why is it a "beach tote"? It looks far too fancy to bring to the beach!



Thanks! I think it was a limited edition?? coachgirl555 has one and I shamelessly copied her and got one, too!  It's a Pierre Le Tan Seafoam Beach Tote, and I'd never set it in the sand either, lol!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Kristin black round satchel:


----------



## LvoesBags

Inside my mini rory!


----------



## cozyc

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> Kristin black round satchel:



Love!! Do you mind me asking what you keep in your sunflower legacy pencil case? I have the same one and haven't settled what to use her for. Thank you


----------



## CoachNewbie1280

Inside my new Poppy Cherry Perri Hippie


----------



## LvoesBags

Today I have my tourmaline medium cosmetic case in my mini rory. This bag holds all I need daily, and it zips nicely.


----------



## bevie125

LvoesBags said:


> Today I have my tourmaline medium cosmetic case in my mini rory. This bag holds all I need daily, and it zips nicely.



Love!!! I want one so bad! Would you mind telling me all that you in her?


----------



## LvoesBags

bevie125 said:


> Love!!! I want one so bad! Would you mind telling me all that you in her?



I don't mind at all  I have my legacy soft leather wallet, medium tourmaline cosmetic case, floral mini skinny, signature purse spray, the new love purse spray, some papers, pictures, etc. I could fit more in there if I needed to. My large UV cosmetic case also fits in my mini rory.

I love this bag! (I forgot, in the slip pocket, I have my hello kitty oil blotters from sephora)


----------



## Chineka

CoachNewbie1280 said:


> Inside my new Poppy Cherry Perri Hippie



That's a beautiful color and it holds a lot. Enjoy your new purse.


----------



## Chineka

LvoesBags said:


> Today I have my tourmaline medium cosmetic case in my mini rory. This bag holds all I need daily, and it zips nicely.



This bag is great for multiple purposes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mariak16

This is what I carry in my duffle. Forgot to include my cell, but obviously that fits with not problem. I have loads of room to spare!


----------



## Lyndsey21

Shoebaglady said:


> Kristin black round satchel:
> 
> View attachment 2020782
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020783



The yellow and pink colors look great against the black lining. Very Pretty!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Moved back into issy 





Missing is my wallet... It's upstairs


----------



## pinksprinkles8

mariak16 said:


> This is what I carry in my duffle. Forgot to include my cell, but obviously that fits with not problem. I have loads of room to spare!



Twins! Don't you just love this duffle...


----------



## Bag Fetish

do you keep your sunnies in your jelly eye glass case ?  does it keep them safe .... 






Lyndsey21 said:


> My new-to-me beach tote and what's inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from top:
> legacy double zip pouch UV wristlet
> gap pink/orange leather clutch (using it as kindle case)
> small pink case, no brand (using for gum and mints)
> legacy small cosmetic cases in sunflower and silver (one for perfume, one for lipglosses)
> teal wallet
> coach brush case
> coach blue wallet, bought it in 2003 from fp!!! (for kids' and my insurance cards and all other cards)
> amore pacific face toner spray from sephora
> coach round coin purse in chambray
> neon green jelly sunglass case


----------



## Lyndsey21

Bag Fetish said:


> do you keep your sunnies in your jelly eye glass case ?  does it keep them safe ....



I do. My sunglasses are just cheap ones from Target and they fit inside great. So far so good. I just throw it in the bag with everything else. I'm not overly rough with my things and mainly wanted to protect the shades from scratches. I got the case cause I loved the color.. btw, the case was from ebay, SUPER inexpensive. HTH!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Inside my new hampton weekend tote


----------



## Bag Fetish

Lyndsey21 said:


> I do. My sunglasses are just cheap ones from Target and they fit inside great. So far so good. I just throw it in the bag with everything else. I'm not overly rough with my things and mainly wanted to protect the shades from scratches. I got the case cause I loved the color.. btw, the case was from ebay, SUPER inexpensive. HTH!



Awesome thanks


----------



## Lyndsey21

Bag Fetish said:


> Inside my new hampton weekend tote



Pretty!! Love how your wallet and cases match the pencil case. And are those little cherries on the zipper of the other case?? Very cute, love it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Lyndsey21 said:


> Pretty!! Love how your wallet and cases match the pencil case. And are those little cherries on the zipper of the other case?? Very cute, love it.



Yes they are little cherries


----------



## yellowbernie

This is what's in my Black Courtenay.











Chloe Marcie wallet
Soft wallet in fuchsia
checkbook holder in fuchsia
small cosmetic case in sunflower
wristlet
blotting/blush papers in navy holder
HK mirror
vb eyeglass holder with readers
mentos gum
clea de pau lipstick & sugar balm
keys
small address book/and coach tag with all the store discount cards
Think that's all.


----------



## sdh

yellowbernie said:


> This is what's in my Black Courtenay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Marcie wallet
> Soft wallet in fuchsia
> checkbook holder in fuchsia
> small cosmetic case in sunflower
> wristlet
> blotting/blush papers in navy holder
> HK mirror
> vb eyeglass holder with readers
> mentos gum
> clea de pau lipstick & sugar balm
> keys
> small address book/and coach tag with all the store discount cards
> Think that's all.


Love the fuschia wallet and checkbook holder, and the Chloe!  Wow.  The Courtenay can hold a lot without being/looking gigantic!!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## LVforMe

yellowbernie said:


> This is what's in my Black Courtenay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Marcie wallet
> Soft wallet in fuchsia
> checkbook holder in fuchsia
> small cosmetic case in sunflower
> wristlet
> blotting/blush papers in navy holder
> HK mirror
> vb eyeglass holder with readers
> mentos gum
> clea de pau lipstick & sugar balm
> keys
> small address book/and coach tag with all the store discount cards
> Think that's all.


How are you liking your soft wallet?


----------



## yellowbernie

LVforMe said:


> How are you liking your soft wallet?



I love it, it holds quite a bit, and still stays slim.


----------



## Mandy421

yellowbernie said:


> I love it, it holds quite a bit, and still stays slim.



It does!  I don't know why people keep saying it's a small bag.  It's really not!


----------



## yellowbernie

Mandy421 said:


> It does!  I don't know why people keep saying it's a small bag.  It's really not!



Well it's long but it's slim.  I put extra cards & coupons in mine, and it still seems to stay slim, not bulky. Which makes it fit nicely in my bag.


----------



## Lyndsey21

yellowbernie said:


> This is what's in my Black Courtenay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Marcie wallet
> Soft wallet in fuchsia
> checkbook holder in fuchsia
> small cosmetic case in sunflower
> wristlet
> blotting/blush papers in navy holder
> HK mirror
> vb eyeglass holder with readers
> mentos gum
> clea de pau lipstick & sugar balm
> keys
> small address book/and coach tag with all the store discount cards
> Think that's all.



I love everything, especially your wallets!! Glad I'm not the only one who carries around more than 1 wallet!


----------



## LvoesBags

Inside my candace. This bag holds so much and then some


----------



## starflower05

_ my dooney & bourke wallet 
_ pen
_ mints 
_ my spare key
_ maybelline eyestudio in blue
_revlon lipgloss in bordeaux
_ lancome lipstick in rouge in love
_ physicians formula ph maker lipgloss
_ benfit lipstick in wanna


----------



## theheidis

LvoesBags said:


> Inside my candace. This bag holds so much and then some



Your accessories are awesome!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

My bff gave me this fab gift today. Here are pics of what's in my gathered small bag.


----------



## Lyndsey21

Shoebaglady said:


> My bff gave me this fab gift today. Here are pics of what's in my gathered small bag.
> 
> View attachment 2032091
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032100
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032099
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032101
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032109



What a nice friend!! And the slim wallet looks great in the metallic --love this finish!


----------



## LvoesBags

theheidis said:


> Your accessories are awesome!!



Thank you!


----------



## mariak16

I was worried the Willis would be too small for me, but it's the perfect size for what I carry! Before I bought it I searched for packed pictures an only found a few, so hopefully these will help someone else who is wondering how much it can hold.


----------



## jeya13

mariak16 said:


> I was worried the Willis would be too small for me, but it's the perfect size for what I carry! Before I bought it I searched for packed pictures an only found a few, so hopefully these will help someone else who is wondering how much it can hold.



That is amazing how much fits in there! Very helpful, thanks for posting


----------



## jlo110

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Well I always frequent the LV forum & they had a fun thread. So, I borrowed there idea, hope they don't mind. As for my bag it's pretty boring. My coach cosmetic case, coach mini skinny, ipod w/ case, perfume, LV checkbook & keys...that's what I carry everyday. On weekends when I go on long shopping excursions I bring an extra pair of undies (for son-pottytraining), camera, pads (for that time of the month), & whatever little things I may purchase while I'm out & about.
> My bag looks empty, but I can fit awhole lot more.


Very nice handbag and accessories. I carry my LV Wallet, iPhone, hand sanitizer from Bath & Body Works, some lip gloss & Filofax agenda.


----------



## Shoebaglady

Willis










Sorry for the double pics


----------



## WVUdani

Since Valentine's day is coming up I'm carrying my heritage bias heart tote with matching scarf and owl heart keyfob. Inside my bag is the matching cosmetic case with sephora and Victoria secret lipgloss, hand lotion and Benefit concealer. I'm carrying the matching bias heart wallet as well. I also have my coach contact lens case in my bag that I use for my finger nail clippers and bobby pins. I carry my coach pill case and sunglasses case with coach "Amelia" sunglasses of course. I have my car keys with coach key fob and owl accessories.


----------



## firstclasscoach

WVUdani said:


> Since Valentine's day is coming up I'm carrying my heritage bias heart tote with matching scarf and owl heart keyfob. Inside my bag is the matching cosmetic case with sephora and Victoria secret lipgloss, hand lotion and Benefit concealer. I'm carrying the matching bias heart wallet as well. I also have my coach contact lens case in my bag that I use for my finger nail clippers and bobby pins. I carry my coach pill case and sunglasses case with coach "Amelia" sunglasses of course. I have my car keys with coach key fob and owl accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039473


Ready for love!  How cute and fun!


----------



## paula3boys

WVUdani said:


> Since Valentine's day is coming up I'm carrying my heritage bias heart tote with matching scarf and owl heart keyfob. Inside my bag is the matching cosmetic case with sephora and Victoria secret lipgloss, hand lotion and Benefit concealer. I'm carrying the matching bias heart wallet as well. I also have my coach contact lens case in my bag that I use for my finger nail clippers and bobby pins. I carry my coach pill case and sunglasses case with coach "Amelia" sunglasses of course. I have my car keys with coach key fob and owl accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039473



Where did you get the cute owl stuff and what are they exactly?


----------



## ktheartscoach

WVUdani said:


> Since Valentine's day is coming up I'm carrying my heritage bias heart tote with matching scarf and owl heart keyfob. Inside my bag is the matching cosmetic case with sephora and Victoria secret lipgloss, hand lotion and Benefit concealer. I'm carrying the matching bias heart wallet as well. I also have my coach contact lens case in my bag that I use for my finger nail clippers and bobby pins. I carry my coach pill case and sunglasses case with coach "Amelia" sunglasses of course. I have my car keys with coach key fob and owl accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039473


Love your bag and all the accessories! You've inspired me to get out my pink stuff for V-Day! Thanks!


----------



## WVUdani

ktheartscoach said:


> Love your bag and all the accessories! You've inspired me to get out my pink stuff for V-Day! Thanks!



What pink items are you going to use? Sounds fun!!! Pink is my favorite color so I love valentines day b/c of all the pretty shades of red and pink!!


----------



## WVUdani

paula3boys said:


> Where did you get the cute owl stuff and what are they exactly?


I have the teal owl lipgloss tube holder, nail file and compact mirror all from bath and body works, my 4 month d daughter's nursery is owl themed so I just love owls


----------



## Mandy421

WVUdani said:
			
		

> Since Valentine's day is coming up I'm carrying my heritage bias heart tote with matching scarf and owl heart keyfob. Inside my bag is the matching cosmetic case with sephora and Victoria secret lipgloss, hand lotion and Benefit concealer. I'm carrying the matching bias heart wallet as well. I also have my coach contact lens case in my bag that I use for my finger nail clippers and bobby pins. I carry my coach pill case and sunglasses case with coach "Amelia" sunglasses of course. I have my car keys with coach key fob and owl accessories.



Festive! I don't know what those blue owl things are but they are really cute.


----------



## WVUdani

Mandy421 said:


> Festive! I don't know what those blue owl things are but they are really cute.


A nail file and compact mirror from bath and body works


----------



## ktheartscoach

WVUdani said:
			
		

> What pink items are you going to use? Sounds fun!!! Pink is my favorite color so I love valentines day b/c of all the pretty shades of red and pink!!



I'm kind of debating, most likely my magenta heritage stripe from 2009, possibly my MFF rugby duffle from the same year. But, then I thought about maybe my tattersall tote from last spring...I just can't decide! I love pink, it's such a great spring color.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Legacy LARGE wristlet owners (one with zipper on the outside) 

Can see some pic's of what this baby will hold ?? thanks!


----------



## Mom2jtv

Bag Fetish said:


> Legacy LARGE wristlet owners (one with zipper on the outside)
> 
> Can see some pic's of what this baby will hold ?? thanks!



Are you talking about the clutch?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Mom2jtv said:


> Are you talking about the clutch?



this one


----------



## Bag Fetish

emilybug said:


> Finally got my BT Willis organized, thanks to many helpful pics on other threads!  Now I can finally use her!



I'm looking at buying one of these ... which thread are you talking about ??


----------



## Mom2jtv

Bag Fetish said:


> this one



Here's some information.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/two-new-spring-accessories-799391.html#post23822011

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/legacy-large-clutch-opinions-793441.html#post23584343


----------



## Bag Fetish

Mom2jtv said:


> Here's some information.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/two-new-spring-accessories-799391.html#post23822011
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/legacy-large-clutch-opinions-793441.html#post23584343



thanks!!


----------



## WVUdani

sandyclaws said:


> Since I got new accessories and I'm using my Molly I wanted to show what's inside mine right now
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998898
> 
> 
> -large Tourmaline Legacy wristlet
> -Legacy fuchsia soft wallet
> -monogram UV card holder
> -Legacy motif wristlet
> -Lurex zebra mini skinny
> -eye glasses
> -Chapstick, lipstick, lipgloss and gum
> *keys and phone are not pictured but are in my bag too ^_^


Obsessed with all your legacy items!!


----------



## Mom2jtv

Bag Fetish said:


> thanks!!



The first link was actually the wristlet which is smaller than the clutch. The clutch looks like it holds a lot!


----------



## Lyndsey21

Bag Fetish said:


> thanks!!



If you'd like to see what the large colorblock wristlet holds, let me know and I can load it up and take some pics!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Lyndsey21 said:


> If you'd like to see what the large colorblock wristlet holds, let me know and I can load it up and take some pics!



Thanks!! 
I had another member email me
Pics. 
I was at coach today and got a view of the size and was impressed


----------



## emilybug

Bag Fetish said:


> I'm looking at buying one of these ... which thread are you talking about ??



I just now saw you posted this. It's not alerting me when I have quotes!

I don't remember what threads they were, but probably some of the Willis threads. I just remember seeing pics of how others organized their Willis bags and it inspired me


----------



## Bag Fetish

Today... Using my hamptons tote in ultraviolet 












And still easy and light to carry.


----------



## zaara10

Bag Fetish said:


> Today... Using my hamptons tote in ultraviolet
> 
> And still easy and light to carry.



I'm still hoping to find this bag!! I missed them on sale @ Lord & Taylor. I love the uv + siggy.


----------



## Bag Fetish

zaara10 said:


> I'm still hoping to find this bag!! I missed them on sale @ Lord & Taylor. I love the uv + siggy.



good luck!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Bag Fetish said:


> Today... Using my hamptons tote in ultraviolet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still easy and light to carry.



I have moved out of  ^^^ and into willis


----------



## albeli

I recently changed from using a divide and conquer to using wristlets to organize my bag.

This is how I organize my Courtenays. 




Front pocket is only my phone. 




A peek inside my chambray Courtenay. 




Everything unloaded. 




Parchment motif small wristlet holds receipts. 




Fuchsia small wristlet holds lip colors and a small mirror. 




Carnelian small wristlet holds band aids and other hygiene products. 




Ultraviolet motif small wristlet holds medications. 




Rx rayban sunnies and Ralph Lauren glasses. Looking for soft leather Coach cases. 

I forgot to take a pic of my wallet. It's the one in this pic.




Wallet shown in front. 

I'm waiting on a legacy cobalt soft wallet and a bleeker pen holder in navy. 

Random items are Check book, pens, gum, keys.


----------



## Mom2jtv

zaara10 said:


> I'm still hoping to find this bag!! I missed them on sale @ Lord & Taylor. I love the uv + siggy.



Hey there, this bag is on sale on Macy's website for 180.60. I was just looking at it!


----------



## Bag Fetish

OMG IS that a skinny wallet ... ??? 






albeli said:


> I recently changed from using a divide and conquer to using wristlets to organize my bag.
> 
> This is how I organize my Courtenays.
> 
> View attachment 2043707
> 
> 
> Front pocket is only my phone.
> 
> View attachment 2043710
> 
> 
> A peek inside my chambray Courtenay.
> 
> View attachment 2043711
> 
> 
> Everything unloaded.
> 
> View attachment 2043715
> 
> 
> Parchment motif small wristlet holds receipts.
> 
> View attachment 2043716
> 
> 
> Fuchsia small wristlet holds lip colors and a small mirror.
> 
> View attachment 2043720
> 
> 
> Carnelian small wristlet holds band aids and other hygiene products.
> 
> View attachment 2043725
> 
> 
> Ultraviolet motif small wristlet holds medications.
> 
> View attachment 2043727
> 
> 
> Rx rayban sunnies and Ralph Lauren glasses. Looking for soft leather Coach cases.
> 
> I forgot to take a pic of my wallet. It's the one in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 2043733
> 
> 
> Wallet shown in front.
> 
> I'm waiting on a legacy cobalt soft wallet and a bleeker pen holder in navy.
> 
> Random items are Check book, pens, gum, keys.


----------



## albeli

Bag Fetish said:


> OMG IS that a skinny wallet ... ???



I think that's what it's called. It's from last year. Pics.


----------



## Bag Fetish

OMG I *MUST* HAVE THIS WALLET!! 





albeli said:


> I think that's what it's called. It's from last year. Pics.
> 
> View attachment 2043870



IT has a tons of card slots, coins, omg!


----------



## Mandy421

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> this one



Got mine today...

Legacy large clutch in fuchsia


----------



## Bag Fetish

Mandy421 said:


> Here' mine...
> 
> Legacy large clutch in fuchsia



I am so impressed at the size and what it holds ..


----------



## albeli

Bag Fetish said:


> OMG I *MUST* HAVE THIS WALLET!!
> 
> IT has a tons of card slots, coins, omg!



I got it off 38ay because by then the color was deleted. If you do a search for "Coach Madison skinny wallet," tons come up in different colors.  

You can see in my pics that the card slots have room underneath for bills--that's under both sets of slots, so you can put bills under one side and coupons, etc. under the other side.


----------



## Bag Fetish

albeli said:


> I got it off 38ay because by then the color was deleted. You can see that the card slots have room underneath for bills--that's under both sets of slots, so you can put bills under one side and coupons, etc. under the other side.


im so attracted to pink its crazy... Love it!  I looked at this wallet today but in black.. I should have bought it but black is blah!


----------



## Shoebaglady

In my mini Willis:


----------



## CeeBe

Bag Fetish said:


> im so attracted to pink its crazy... Love it!  I looked at this wallet today but in black.. I should have bought it but black is blah!



It's a great wallet!  I have it in the desert rose colour. I saw it in black a few weeks ago but didn't get it and now I'm kicking myself for it  
I don't like big bulky wallets and this fits everything I need perfectly.


----------



## zaara10

Mom2jtv said:


> Hey there, this bag is on sale on Macy's website for 180.60. I was just looking at it!



I saw that too. But L&T had it for $130 plus 15% off. I had it in my cart but it disappeared at checkout


----------



## Arizabif

Shoebaglady said:


> In my mini Willis:
> 
> View attachment 2044010
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044011



Twins on the mini Willis.  I  that shiny bag so much!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Arizabif said:


> Twins on the mini Willis.  I  that shiny bag so much!



It is adorable and the capacity is surprising!


----------



## sandyclaws

WVUdani said:


> Obsessed with all your legacy items!!



thanks  its such a happy site to see the color inside my bag


----------



## whateve

I can fit a lot more than I thought into Willis! The trick is to make two layers! On the bottom I put my pillbox and my large double kisslock coinpurse lying flat. I don't need either of these very often so it okay that I can't get to them easily. The top layer is my huge wallet and sunglasses case. The slip pocket holds my card case. I put my keys, phone and chapstick in the outside pocket. I feel they are secure in there because I can push them down to the bottom of the pocket. I still have a tiny bit more room in the inside zip pocket for some small items.


----------



## oachcay

whateve said:


> I can fit a lot more than I thought into Willis! The trick is to make two layers! On the bottom I put my pillbox and my large double kisslock coinpurse lying flat. I don't need either of these very often so it okay that I can't get to them easily. The top layer is my huge wallet and sunglasses case. The slip pocket holds my card case. I put my keys, phone and chapstick in the outside pocket. I feel they are secure in there because I can push them down to the bottom of the pocket. I still have a tiny bit more room in the inside zip pocket for some small items.



I just got the same berry Willis and can't wait to fill her up! Thanks for posting pics of how much can fit!


----------



## tnsweetness

Inside my Hot Pink Juliette...

Parchment Gathered Wallet
Black Agenda
Heritage Cosmetic Case
Heritage Small Wristlet
Heritage Mini Skinny
Heritage Card Case
Hello Kitty Contact Lens Case
Hello Kitty Card Case
Cupcake Tissues 
Samsung Galaxy S3 with Hello Kitty Case
Coach Mirror
Keys
Feather Pen


----------



## Mandy421

tnsweetness said:
			
		

> Inside my Hot Pink Juliette...
> 
> Parchment Gathered Wallet
> Black Agenda
> Heritage Cosmetic Case
> Heritage Small Wristlet
> Heritage Mini Skinny
> Heritage Card Case
> Hello Kitty Contact Lens Case
> Hello Kitty Card Case
> Cupcake Tissues
> Samsung Galaxy S3 with Hello Kitty Case
> Coach Mirror
> Keys
> Feather Pen



HK card case is soooooo cute


----------



## albeli

tnsweetness said:


> View attachment 2046850
> 
> 
> Inside my Hot Pink Juliette...
> 
> Parchment Gathered Wallet
> Black Agenda
> Heritage Cosmetic Case
> Heritage Small Wristlet
> Heritage Mini Skinny
> Heritage Card Case
> Hello Kitty Contact Lens Case
> Hello Kitty Card Case
> Cupcake Tissues
> Samsung Galaxy S3 with Hello Kitty Case
> Coach Mirror
> Keys
> Feather Pen



Love the Hello Kitty item on the far left (contact case?). The sparkly one, not the pink embossed one.


----------



## tnsweetness

albeli said:


> Love the Hello Kitty item on the far left (contact case?). The sparkly one, not the pink embossed one.



Thanks!
Yes....it is a contact lens case.  Got on eBay.


----------



## tnsweetness

Mandy421 said:


> HK card case is soooooo cute



Thank You...it is from loungefly.com.


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Haven't done this in forever because the TPF app ALWAYS crashes.

Inside my Glam. Finally learned the goodness of organizing stuff inside other things and not having to dig!

Reusable Poppy nylon tote
Burberry glasses
Coach sunglasses
Siggy pill case has:
- Hello Kitty band aids
- Allergy medicine
- Excedrin
- Sanitizing wipes
- Orajel
Matching Poppy pushlock coin purse has:
- ID
- Gift cards
- Money
- Stamps
Siggy cosmetic case (latest eBay find...$27, NWT! This thing holds a LOT!) has:
- Hairspray
- Eye drops
- Hand lotion
- Tide To Go
- Colgate Wisps
- Listerine strips
- Poppy Flower purse spray
- Lip gloss
- Victoria's Secret mirror
- Headband
- Hair ties
- Bobby pins
- Tweezers
- Nail clippers
- Small box to put my piercings in when they aren't appropriate...lol.
Hello Kitty head has:
- Gum
Lighter

Not pictured: Phone, keys.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Newly purchased glam style #18988






pill case, 
sunflower cosmetic  case > iphone charger, ear buds, and halls,
tourmaline cosmetic case > odds and ends, deodorant, hair ties, cold meds, pens, extra keys, tooth pic's lipgloss, perfume, 
cobalt pencil case > I am using as my wallet  
Fush card case

Missing are my gloves, keys and iphone.


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## Esquared72

Here's what is in Patent Cashmere Lindsey:

Aveda Makeup Pouch
RM Cory pouch (rewards cards/receipts)
Tokidoki pouch (gum/mints)
Coach coin purse
Alexander Wang Black Fumo Key Pouch
Tiffany eyeglasses
Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch in Pearlized Anthracite
[not pictured: phone and work badge]


----------



## cozyc

Lol this made me laugh.... Love your Willis!!


----------



## cozyc

cozyc said:


> Lol this made me laugh.... Love your Willis!!



That was for bagfetish but it didn't show up


----------



## Shoebaglady

Bag Fetish said:


> Newly purchased glam style #18988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pill case,
> sunflower cosmetic  case > iphone charger, ear buds, and halls,
> tourmaline cosmetic case > odds and ends, deodorant, hair ties, cold meds, pens, extra keys, tooth pic's lipgloss, perfume,
> cobalt pencil case > I am using as my wallet
> Fush card case
> 
> Missing are my gloves, keys and iphone.



SKITTLES!!!!!!!! Loving all the colours in your purse.


----------



## Bag Fetish

cozyc said:


> That was for bagfetish but it didn't show up



 Glad you like that .... just being silly while switching bags.


----------



## Shoebaglady

eehlers said:


> Here's what is in Patent Cashmere Lindsey:
> 
> Aveda Makeup Pouch
> RM Cory pouch (rewards cards/receipts)
> Tokidoki pouch (gum/mints)
> Coach coin purse
> Alexander Wang Black Fumo Key Pouch
> Tiffany eyeglasses
> Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch in Pearlized Anthracite
> [not pictured: phone and work badge]



This bag is simply divine!  It looks sooooo luxe and refined.  The colour is sophisticated and timeless.....  It's insides are fun, too!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:


> SKITTLES!!!!!!!! Loving all the colours in your purse.



thanks my friend!


----------



## Esquared72

Shoebaglady said:


> This bag is simply divine!  It looks sooooo luxe and refined.  The colour is sophisticated and timeless.....  It's insides are fun, too!



Thanks! I'm loving it. And I've been slowly getting my SLGs to a place where I've found my key pieces that I use in every bag (my wallet/pouch addiction was almost as bad as my purse addiction so this is progress!).


----------



## jayohwhy

Inside my colorblock hallie

Outside zipper pocket: lip balm, pill case, classroom keys, car keys, hand lotion 

Outside slip pocket: purse hook, mints, candy, iphone5

Inside: ipad mini, laura mercier makeup bag with odds and ends, kate spade wallet, pen, sunglasses.


----------



## jeya13

Inside my Peyton tote with lots of room to spare..




Large wallet by Brighton
Legacy medium cosmetic case
Lipgloss and pill cases by Brighton
pack of Kleenex, wet wipes
Microfiber eyeglass wipe
Hand sanitizer and gum
Iphone (not shown)


----------



## gabz

Missing my iPhone since I used it as my camera


----------



## Shoebaglady

jayohwhy said:


> Inside my colorblock hallie
> 
> Outside zipper pocket: lip balm, pill case, classroom keys, car keys, hand lotion
> 
> Outside slip pocket: purse hook, mints, candy, iphone5
> 
> Inside: ipad mini, laura mercier makeup bag with odds and ends, kate spade wallet, pen, sunglasses.



You have me really considering this bag!  I love all the pockets!



jeya13 said:


> Inside my Peyton tote with lots of room to spare..
> 
> View attachment 2050335
> 
> 
> Large wallet by Brighton
> Legacy medium cosmetic case
> Lipgloss and pill cases by Brighton
> pack of Kleenex, wet wipes
> Microfiber eyeglass wipe
> Hand sanitizer and gum
> Iphone (not shown)



The coated canvas on these bags are so durable!  Beautiful legacy cosmetic case!



gabz said:


> Missing my iPhone since I used it as my camera



What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## KCeboKing

eehlers said:


> Here's what is in Patent Cashmere Lindsey:
> 
> Aveda Makeup Pouch
> RM Cory pouch (rewards cards/receipts)
> Tokidoki pouch (gum/mints)
> Coach coin purse
> Alexander Wang Black Fumo Key Pouch
> Tiffany eyeglasses
> Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch in Pearlized Anthracite
> [not pictured: phone and work badge]



Love the colors and the organization!!! Makes me want to get organized!


----------



## KCeboKing

zaara10 said:


> I saw that too. But L&T had it for $130 plus 15% off. I had it in my cart but it disappeared at checkout



Hello! I just saw it on *bay for $150....


----------



## jayohwhy

Shoebaglady said:


> You have me really considering this bag!  I love all the pockets!



I've been obsessed with having enough pockets lately and I've been happy with all the pockets in this bag!


----------



## Esquared72

KCeboKing said:


> Love the colors and the organization!!! Makes me want to get organized!



Thanks!  I tend to carry neutral bags, but I love colorful SLGs.  It's like having a party in my bag!  Plus, it helps me quickly find and grab what I need, especially in my larger bags.


----------



## KCeboKing

eehlers said:


> Thanks!  I tend to carry neutral bags, but I love colorful SLGs.  It's like having a party in my bag!  Plus, it helps me quickly find and grab what I need, especially in my larger bags.



Haha I'm new.... what does SLG mean?  I know! I have so many large bags! After seeing these, I am ready to hit the stores to get some new smaller cases so I can do some organization myself!


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

jayohwhy said:


> Inside my colorblock hallie
> 
> Outside zipper pocket: lip balm, pill case, classroom keys, car keys, hand lotion
> 
> Outside slip pocket: *purse hook*, mints, candy, iphone5
> 
> Inside: ipad mini, laura mercier makeup bag with odds and ends, kate spade wallet, pen, sunglasses.



I LOVE your purse hook!


----------



## DebbieAnn

KCeboKing said:


> Haha I'm new.... what does SLG mean?  I know! I have so many large bags! After seeing these, I am ready to hit the stores to get some new smaller cases so I can do some organization myself!




*SLG = small leather goods*


----------



## photogurl

Here is a video of what is in my carryall on Youtube:


----------



## sandyclaws

photogurl said:


> Here is a video of what is in my carryall on Youtube:
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNvatbeE078">YouTube Link</a>



Love watching videos!! I would of never guessed all of that fits in there


----------



## KCeboKing

DebbieAnn said:


> *SLG = small leather goods*



Thanks!! I will get all this lingo down eventually.   this site makes me want to go shopping. haha Not that I really needed any more encouragement to buy a bag....


----------



## photogurl

sandyclaws said:


> Love watching videos!! I would of never guessed all of that fits in there



Thanks! It is really crammed in there! lol


----------



## Bag Fetish

photogurl said:


> Here is a video of what is in my carryall on Youtube:



 Love watching what's in my bag video's. 
Can you tell me what kind of case you have on your iphone? thanks!


----------



## BrownEyedMe

Posting this for LvoesBags. Hope it gives you an idea of what all Juliette will hold.

Sorry my pictures are so big, was having all kinds of issues trying to get them posted and I forgot to resize them.

The first one shows her stuffed and zipped. The rest are self explanatory. The organizer is a cheapie from Amazon. With all her stuff there's still room for more. 

Organizer
Compact clutch wallet 
Small wristlet
Universal case
Coin purse
Sunglasses
Otterbox holster
Keys
Kindle fire in a case
Chargers for iPhone and Kindle
And the green and white striped thing is a pillow case I carry just in case I'm caught out in the rain and don't want my bag to get wet. Strange I know, my husband and kids make fun of me but I baby my bags and like to keep them looking like new.


----------



## LvoesBags

BrownEyedMe said:


> Posting this for LvoesBags. Hope it gives you an idea of what all Juliette will hold.
> 
> The first one shows her stuffed and zipped. The rest are self explanatory. The organizer is a cheapie from Amazon. With all her stuff there's still room for more.
> 
> Organizer
> Compact clutch wallet
> Small wristlet
> Universal case
> Coin purse
> Sunglasses
> Otterbox holster
> Keys
> Kindle fire in a case
> Chargers for iPhone and Kindle
> And the green and white striped thing is a pillow case I carry just in case I'm caught out in the rain and don't want my bag to get wet. Strange I know, my husband and kids make fun of me but I baby my bags and like to keep them looking like new.



Wow! First I must say your magenta is beautiful. This bag holds Alot, just what I need. I can't wait to get my jade juliette! Thank you so much for all of your help!


----------



## BrownEyedMe

Your welcome, and thank you!! Enjoy your Jade Juliette when you get her.



LvoesBags said:


> Wow! First I must say your magenta is beautiful. This bag holds Alot, just what I need. I can't wait to get my jade juliette! Thank you so much for all of your help!


----------



## photogurl

Bag Fetish said:


> Love watching what's in my bag video's.
> Can you tell me what kind of case you have on your iphone? thanks!



Thanks!! It is from Walgreens, super cheap for good quality!


----------



## pmburk

My brand new Black Cherry Candace & accessories


----------



## newsophialover

pmburk said:


> My brand new Black Cherry Candace & accessories



beautiful!


----------



## vanhornink

Here's what's in my newest bag Lindsey in Fuchsia....sorry for the big pics I dont know how to re-size and all that stuff...


----------



## HurricainAngela

albeli said:


> I recently changed from using a divide and conquer to using wristlets to organize my bag.
> 
> This is how I organize my Courtenays.
> 
> View attachment 2043707
> 
> 
> Front pocket is only my phone.
> 
> View attachment 2043710
> 
> 
> A peek inside my chambray Courtenay.
> 
> View attachment 2043711
> 
> 
> Everything unloaded.
> 
> View attachment 2043715
> 
> 
> Parchment motif small wristlet holds receipts.
> 
> View attachment 2043716
> 
> 
> Fuchsia small wristlet holds lip colors and a small mirror.
> 
> View attachment 2043720
> 
> 
> Carnelian small wristlet holds band aids and other hygiene products.
> 
> View attachment 2043725
> 
> 
> Ultraviolet motif small wristlet holds medications.
> 
> View attachment 2043727
> 
> 
> Rx rayban sunnies and Ralph Lauren glasses. Looking for soft leather Coach cases.
> 
> I forgot to take a pic of my wallet. It's the one in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 2043733
> 
> 
> Wallet shown in front.
> 
> I'm waiting on a legacy cobalt soft wallet and a bleeker pen holder in navy.
> 
> Random items are Check book, pens, gum, keys.


omg! weslaco! im from brownsville! were almost neighbors! love your bag!


----------



## albeli

HurricainAngela said:


> omg! weslaco! im from brownsville! were almost neighbors! love your bag!



Crazy! That clinic has several offices. I'm actually in McAllen! Hey neighbor!


----------



## tobefetching

In my dome satchel.


----------



## jeya13

Here's what I have in my berry willis...


----------



## anna_mg

I always thought that navy blue is my color, but it turns out, I like red a lot as well  

In my Ergo Signature Hobo:
cosmetic case (Mandarina Duck)
agenda / notebook
wallet
two pocket knives (it helps to have a screwdriver ready, or a knife to cut an apple and so on, and one of them has a flashlight as well!)
my HTC Desire Z (the last smartphone with real qwerty keyboard, I will have real trouble finding anything better)
lipstick (Clinique)
lipgloss (Chanel)
car keys 
home keys
folding hairbrush
folding mirror
hand cream (The Body Shop, hemp line)
small vial of roll-on DKNY Be Delicious
Flash USB
cleaning wipes for glasses
sunglasses

and some random bits and bobs


----------



## jayohwhy

Inside my colorblock hallie (updated with my new slgS)

Outside zip pocket: classroom keys, loccitane lotion, Dior lipstick mini

Outside slip pocket: MK watch, pursehook, mints

Inside slip pockets: sunglasses, pen, hello kitty zip pouch with candy

Inside zip pocket: tissues, hand wipes, vday card for husband

Main pocket:

LV toiletry pouch: battery pack, charging cables for iPhone and husbands galaxy s3, wall adapter, cleaning cloth, and lanyard for phone, Swiss Army knife 

Coach makeup bag: hair clips, hair ties, soft picks for teeth, mirror, Clinique happy mini, tide pen, Rimmel eyeliner, pill case

My new coach perforated legacy wristlet & waverly Id holder : cash, cards, coins and coupons

Ipad mini

Not pictured. Verizon iPhone 5 in life proof case


----------



## albeli

Updated because I got some extra items. Each item is a different color and holds something specific. 




Inside my Courtenay. 




Front pocket holds phone in fuchsia monogrammed case. 




Everything out of the bag. Love my Coach Rainbow!

What's in what?

Legacy Parchment motif wristlet--receipts
Legacy Ultraviolet motif wristlet-- medication
Legacy Fuchsia wristlet--lip colors and small perfume
Legacy Black cherry wristlet-- nail care
Legacy Carnelian wristlet--band aids and personal hygiene
Legacy Lemon card case--business cards and appointment cards
Legacy stripe key fob
Bleeker lime pencil case--sunglasses
Bleeker ocean coin case--jewelry
Chambray Legacy tassel--zipper pull
Cobalt soft wallet
Bleeker navy pencil case--eye glasses
Black Coach checkbook (had for at least ten years


----------



## Lyndsey21

albeli said:


> View attachment 2062172
> 
> 
> Inside my Courtenay.
> 
> View attachment 2062175
> 
> 
> Front pocket holds phone in fuchsia monogrammed case.
> 
> View attachment 2062177
> 
> 
> Everything out of the bag. I bought Legacy and Bleeker items in different colors to form a Coach Rainbow!
> 
> Legacy Parchment motif wristlet--receipts
> Legacy Ultraviolet motif wristlet-- medication
> Legacy Fuchsia wristlet--lip colors and small perfume
> Legacy Black cherry wristlet-- nail care
> Legacy Carnelian wristlet--band aids and personal hygiene
> Legacy Lemon card case--business cards and appointment cards
> Legacy stripe key fob
> Bleeker lime pencil case--sunglasses
> Bleeker ocean coin case--jewelry
> Chambray Legacy tassel--zipper pull
> Cobalt soft wallet
> Bleeker navy pencil case--eye glasses
> Black Coach checkbook (had for at least ten years



So cute!! Love ALL the colors!


----------



## cloveo

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mariak16

albeli said:


> Updated because I got some extra items. Each item is a different color and holds something specific.
> 
> View attachment 2062172
> 
> 
> Inside my Courtenay.
> 
> View attachment 2062175
> 
> 
> Front pocket holds phone in fuchsia monogrammed case.
> 
> View attachment 2062177
> 
> 
> Everything out of the bag. Love my Coach Rainbow!
> 
> What's in what?
> 
> Legacy Parchment motif wristlet--receipts
> Legacy Ultraviolet motif wristlet-- medication
> Legacy Fuchsia wristlet--lip colors and small perfume
> Legacy Black cherry wristlet-- nail care
> Legacy Carnelian wristlet--band aids and personal hygiene
> Legacy Lemon card case--business cards and appointment cards
> Legacy stripe key fob
> Bleeker lime pencil case--sunglasses
> Bleeker ocean coin case--jewelry
> Chambray Legacy tassel--zipper pull
> Cobalt soft wallet
> Bleeker navy pencil case--eye glasses
> Black Coach checkbook (had for at least ten years



Now that is FUN! Love it!


----------



## albeli

mariak16 said:


> Now that is FUN! Love it!





cloveo said:


> Thanks for sharing!





Lyndsey21 said:


> So cute!! Love ALL the colors!



Thanks! I love all the colors! So pretty, like candy.


----------



## Headlighted

Inside my new Willis.


----------



## sandyclaws

Inside my mff Cherry Ashley


----------



## dhampson

sandyclaws said:


> Inside my mff Cherry Ashley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072700


It looks like it can hold quite a bit. Yea!  I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Chloefaith

Hmmm, I have gum, a pen, my coach Kyra flower wristlet, 
Lip gloss, water bottle and my keys plus my protein bars. Try to keep it light but it's very hard.


----------



## farris2

sandyclaws said:


> Inside my mff Cherry Ashley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072700



So pretty! I noticed the Ashey is on sale again at the factory site.The colors are just meh though.


----------



## WVUdani

sandyclaws said:


> Inside my mff Cherry Ashley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072700


Love!!!


----------



## zatilaqmar

sandyclaws said:


> Inside my mff Cherry Ashley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072700


I love everything in your Coach :O


----------



## zatilaqmar

BrownEyedMe said:


> Posting this for LvoesBags. Hope it gives you an idea of what all Juliette will hold.
> 
> Sorry my pictures are so big, was having all kinds of issues trying to get them posted and I forgot to resize them.
> 
> The first one shows her stuffed and zipped. The rest are self explanatory. The organizer is a cheapie from Amazon. With all her stuff there's still room for more.
> 
> Organizer
> Compact clutch wallet
> Small wristlet
> Universal case
> Coin purse
> Sunglasses
> Otterbox holster
> Keys
> Kindle fire in a case
> Chargers for iPhone and Kindle
> And the green and white striped thing is a pillow case I carry just in case I'm caught out in the rain and don't want my bag to get wet. Strange I know, my husband and kids make fun of me but I baby my bags and like to keep them looking like new.


omg love the bright color!


----------



## zatilaqmar

photogurl said:


> Here is a video of what is in my carryall on Youtube:



that's a lot of Coach!


----------



## sandyclaws

dhampson said:


> It looks like it can hold quite a bit. Yea!  I can't wait to get it.





farris2 said:


> So pretty! I noticed the Ashey is on sale again at the factory site.The colors are just meh though.





WVUdani said:


> Love!!!





zatilaqmar said:


> I love everything in your Coach :O



thanks ladies....this little bag holds a bunch


----------



## Thehandbaglover

tobefetching said:


> I'm carrying the same stuff I always carry so I'm not going to take it out or list what's in the accessories. This is in my new Fuchsia medium Candace, nice and organized, with my new matching Turnlock wallet and matching large wristlet.
> View attachment 1892385
> 
> 
> I did switch up my sunglasses to some Coach though.
> View attachment 1892386



so adorable youy new bag and accesories! The color is just amazing! I am in love!


----------



## carinas

cupcakegirl said:


> In case anyone wants to see what fits in the penny...
> 
> Here's what I carried in mine yesterday:
> sunglasses (without the case)
> card case
> phone
> car key
> lip balm
> tic tacs



...and your Penny color matches your cupcake frosting 1:1


----------



## LVoeShopping

UV Hamptons Weekend tote all packed up and ready for the day


----------



## sandyclaws

LVoeShopping said:


> UV Hamptons Weekend tote all packed up and ready for the day



Yay!!!! You kept it!!! Love the insides ^_^


----------



## LVoeShopping

sandyclaws said:


> Yay!!!! You kept it!!! Love the insides ^_^



The straps seem a little better with weight in the bag, she's so pretty I gotta at least try!


----------



## bellesister

This is the current bag that i'm using on workdays, and its insides &#128516;


----------



## Bag Fetish

All inside


----------



## nickers84

Does anyone have any suggestions for non-Coach wristlets/pouches etc? I would love some bright colored legacy pieces but can't find any (other than the website for a few) so I thought I'd think outside the box


----------



## sandyclaws

Bag Fetish said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/coach/2082160d1361732815-love-love-love-image-791191447.jpg
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/coach/2082161d1361732820-love-love-love-image-3521738447.jpg
> 
> All inside
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/coach/2082141d1361731736-love-love-love-image-3907740743.jpg


STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT ALL you make me WANT that sunflower case!! 



nickers84 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for non-Coach wristlets/pouches etc? I would love some bright colored legacy pieces but can't find any (other than the website for a few) so I thought I'd think outside the box


i always scope the $1 section at Target and any clearence sections at various places to find cute lil pouches. I've got fun kisslock pouches for almost nothing at Dillards before, fun Hello Kitty makeup pouch from Walmart, and and my makeup bag is from Bath and Body works .....just look around i'm sure with Spring approaching you'll find bright colors everywhere


----------



## accessorygirl2

nickers84 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for non-Coach wristlets/pouches etc? I would love some bright colored legacy pieces but can't find any (other than the website for a few) so I thought I'd think outside the box



Vera Bradley accessories are well made and very lightweight because they're fabric. I have the eyeglass case, contacts case, and tech case and they are great.


----------



## MissuzNderle

Inside my Black Molly.


----------



## dhampson

accessorygirl2 said:


> Vera Bradley accessories are well made and very lightweight because they're fabric. I have the eyeglass case, contacts case, and tech case and they are great.


I was going to suggest Vera Bradley too. They have lots of options and fun patterns.


----------



## sandyclaws

MissuzNderle said:


> Inside my Black Molly.



oh my!! your black Molly is so gorgeous with all the colored insides!! love it


----------



## MissuzNderle

sandyclaws said:


> oh my!! your black Molly is so gorgeous with all the colored insides!! love it



Thanks! That's my favorite part too! She's like a surprise inside!!


----------



## jeya13

Inside my cobalt saffiano crossbody..


----------



## Mom2jtv

jeya13 said:


> Inside my cobalt saffiano crossbody..



This looks like a great size!


----------



## nihash

jeya13 said:


> Inside my cobalt saffiano crossbody..


Funny...I have exactly those 4 wallets from your profile pic!!!


----------



## nihash

nickers84 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for non-Coach wristlets/pouches etc? I would love some bright colored legacy pieces but can't find any (other than the website for a few) so I thought I'd think outside the box


I would say Vera Bradley too..I have the medium cosmetic..it's awesome..and very lightweight..will post a picture for u


----------



## nickers84

nihash said:


> I would say Vera Bradley too..I have the medium cosmetic..it's awesome..and very lightweight..will post a picture for u




Thank you


----------



## nickers84

sandyclaws said:


> STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT ALL you make me WANT that sunflower case!!
> 
> 
> i always scope the $1 section at Target and any clearence sections at various places to find cute lil pouches. I've got fun kisslock pouches for almost nothing at Dillards before, fun Hello Kitty makeup pouch from Walmart, and and my makeup bag is from Bath and Body works .....just look around i'm sure with Spring approaching you'll find bright colors everywhere


I just snagged a large legacy fuchsia clutch on eBay so it's a start!


----------



## farris2

nickers84 said:


> I just snagged a large legacy fuchsia clutch on eBay so it's a start!



Hmmm I get a 30% discount in the gift shop at work and they carry Vera Bradley. I really need a cosmetic bag that will keep my mineral powder from getting into my bag.Ive been keeping it in a plastic bag.


----------



## alyssa18o6

My Coach Daisy Ocelot spotlight. 

Victoria secret clear pink pouch for coupons.
Disney yearly calendar.
Blue cosmetic bag (target freebie).
-has extra contacts, solution and a contact case.
Coach ocelot zip around wallet.
Modella cosmetic bag.
-has lip products.
Dolce & Gabbana eyeglasses in case.
Twilight woods frag mist from B&BW.
Infinite Summer frag from Rue21.
iPhone 4 in Kate Spade case ($20 from Tj Maxx!)
Las Vegas pouch.
- holds store cards, gift cards, etc.
Silk Elements hand cream from Sally's.


----------



## Esquared72

Coach Fest 2013 in my Textured Duffle! The one non-Coach item...my Tiffany eyeglasses.


----------



## MedtechCarol

Finally have a day off so I'm playing with my purses!! Inside Pinnacle Carrie I used yesterday.... Croc wallet and medium wristlet, makeup pouch, reading glasses, coin purse, brush, keys, work ID. Actually in the zip side I have meds just didn't show those!


----------



## sandyclaws

alyssa18o6 said:


> My Coach Daisy Ocelot spotlight.
> 
> Victoria secret clear pink pouch for coupons.
> Disney yearly calendar.
> Blue cosmetic bag (target freebie).
> -has extra contacts, solution and a contact case.
> Coach ocelot zip around wallet.
> Modella cosmetic bag.
> -has lip products.
> Dolce & Gabbana eyeglasses in case.
> Twilight woods frag mist from B&BW.
> Infinite Summer frag from Rue21.
> iPhone 4 in Kate Spade case ($20 from Tj Maxx!)
> Las Vegas pouch.
> - holds store cards, gift cards, etc.
> Silk Elements hand cream from Sally's.



I love this bag!!! So so much!! And it carries so much!


----------



## sandyclaws

eehlers said:


> Coach Fest 2013 in my Textured Duffle! The one non-Coach item...my Tiffany eyeglasses.



Oooo love everything!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandyclaws

MedtechCarol said:


> Finally have a day off so I'm playing with my purses!! Inside Pinnacle Carrie I used yesterday.... Croc wallet and medium wristlet, makeup pouch, reading glasses, coin purse, brush, keys, work ID. Actually in the zip side I have meds just didn't show those!



Oooo I love this and you're so organized!


----------



## Shoebaglady

In my beautiful metallic duffle


----------



## Shoebaglady

jeya13 said:


> inside my cobalt saffiano crossbody..



love love love!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:


> In my beautiful metallic duffle



Very nice! 
What color is the inside of your bag.?


----------



## Mom2jtv

Shoebaglady said:


> In my beautiful metallic duffle



Please tell me tell me tell me how you use your passport case. I want one and I need ideas?  It looks a bit fatter than just a passport in there. 

Eat, okay I looked again and see you included a pic of the interior!  Duh!


----------



## Mom2jtv

Mom2jtv said:


> Please tell me tell me tell me how you use your passport case. I want one and I need ideas?  It looks a bit fatter than just a passport in there.
> 
> Eat, okay I looked again and see you included a pic of the interior!  Duh!



That was supposed to say ETA not Eat!


----------



## Karolyn333

Shoebaglady said:


> In my beautiful metallic duffle



Using the passport cover as a planner is a great idea!!! I just ordered the sunflower one but I my return for that idea


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Black Legacy Molly with matching Large Wristlet and Slim Zip Wallet:


----------



## dhampson

Here's what is in my new Molly...

Vera Bradley: wallet, small cosmetic, clip ID case with a purse hanger inside, a tech case with gift cards and stamp cards inside.
Ear buds in the black pouch, sunglasses, and my loyalty cards on a book ring

All fits easily with room to spare.


----------



## Bag Fetish

dhampson said:


> Here's what is in my new Molly...
> 
> Vera Bradley: wallet, small cosmetic, clip ID case with a purse hanger inside, a tech case with gift cards and stamp cards inside.
> Ear buds in the black pouch, sunglasses, and my loyalty cards on a book ring
> 
> All fits easily with room to spare.



Love everything...!! 
Is that a Vera Bradley wallet? I like your idea about the tech case.


----------



## dhampson

Bag Fetish said:


> Love everything...!!
> Is that a Vera Bradley wallet? I like your idea about the tech case.


Yep. It is a VB wallet. Thanks.


----------



## shiouri

Not sure if I can actually post pictures yet, so I may just have to describe.. Right now I've been carrying my new Saffiano medium color block tote (camel/coral) with a Coach mini wallet thingy from the outlet store, but I'm going to switch to my full size Coach signature checkbook wallet tomorrow. Alongside that, I've got my iPad Mini, theater textbook, notebook, sketchbook, about 6 different types of medication since I had my wisdom teeth out recently, athletic pants and a Beats Antique tee, pens, pencils, car keys, and my cellphone.


----------



## shorty1024

now that i think about it, this pic actually belongs in this thread instead of the mini tanner clubhouse(?)... 
my newest baby from coach: the perforated mini tanner...with my ipad+keyboard, oversized wallet, ID, hand sanitizer, lipgloss (it's somewhere there) and my [bare] iphone 4 in the outer pocket


----------



## sandyclaws

shorty1024 said:


> now that i think about it, this pic actually belongs in this thread instead of the mini tanner clubhouse(?)...
> my newest baby from coach: the perforated mini tanner...with my ipad+keyboard, oversized wallet, ID, hand sanitizer, lipgloss (it's somewhere there) and my [bare] iphone 4 in the outer pocket



Oh wow! Is that the mini ipad? Or a regular? I love the tanner so much.


----------



## shorty1024

sandyclaws said:


> Oh wow! Is that the mini ipad? Or a regular? I love the tanner so much.



it's actually the iPad 2...i cant close the zippers anymore with it inside tho. and given some reviews that the strap broke, i should opt not to carry it inside this bag 
the mini ipad would actually be perfect for the mini tanner (or should it be the other way around?)


----------



## sandyclaws

shorty1024 said:


> it's actually the iPad 2...i cant close the zippers anymore with it inside tho. and given some reviews that the strap broke, i should opt not to carry it inside this bag
> the mini ipad would actually be perfect for the mini tanner (or should it be the other way around?)



wow!! im surprised that you can fit the ipad2 in it!! thats awesome!! maybe i'll get a mini now....they're so darn cute and seem like i could fit what i NEED in it


----------



## jeya13

Inside my pretty Juliette..

Cosmetic bag
Sm. wristlet
Notepad
Saffiano wallet
Tissues
Hand sanitizer
Key fob w/rewards tags

Not pictured: gum, pill case (in zippered pocket)
iPhone (goes in front hidden pocket)


----------



## sandyclaws

jeya13 said:


> Inside my pretty Juliette..
> 
> Cosmetic bag
> Sm. wristlet
> Notepad
> Saffiano wallet
> Tissues
> Hand sanitizer
> Key fob w/rewards tags
> 
> Not pictured: gum, pill case (in zippered pocket)
> iPhone (goes in front hidden pocket)



love your bag and everything inside!! esp that cute notepad


----------



## jeya13

sandyclaws said:


> love your bag and everything inside!! esp that cute notepad



Thanks! Got the notepad @ Barnes & noble


----------



## nickers84

I ordered the large leather perforated wristlet in watermelon/snow with my appreciation card! Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## brightheart

This thread is fascinating!  I love seeing what everyone has in their beautiful bags.

Question for those of you with the Legacy Leather Medium Cosmetic Bags - where did you find them?  I looked on the Coach website, but I only see them in Carnelian (medium) and yellow (small).  I would *love* a silver or tourmaline one!  I didn't even see them on the Bay.  Does anyone know if they have been discontinued?


----------



## Mom2jtv

brightheart said:


> This thread is fascinating!  I love seeing what everyone has in their beautiful bags.
> 
> Question for those of you with the Legacy Leather Medium Cosmetic Bags - where did you find them?  I looked on the Coach website, but I only see them in Carnelian (medium) and yellow (small).  I would *love* a silver or tourmaline one!  I didn't even see them on the Bay.  Does anyone know if they have been discontinued?



I have the large fuchsia and medium UV. Neither were on the website when I ordered them, but I called JAX directly and they had a few in stock. I do not know about them being discontinued, but it would seem they aren't restocking them. They are great little items so you might try calling. Good luck!


----------



## LvoesBags

brightheart said:


> This thread is fascinating!  I love seeing what everyone has in their beautiful bags.
> 
> Question for those of you with the Legacy Leather Medium Cosmetic Bags - where did you find them?  I looked on the Coach website, but I only see them in Carnelian (medium) and yellow (small).  I would *love* a silver or tourmaline one!  I didn't even see them on the Bay.  Does anyone know if they have been discontinued?



I got my med tourmaline and large uv right when they came out. I figured they would be a hot seller. Call Coach, you never know


----------



## shorty1024

sandyclaws said:


> wow!! im surprised that you can fit the ipad2 in it!! thats awesome!! maybe i'll get a mini now....they're so darn cute and seem like i could fit what i NEED in it



and maybe i'll get an ipad mini  -- mini for a mini 

i wrote a short review about my mini tanner...i wonder if sharing the link is prohibited?
lavieetdemie.blogspot.com


----------



## brightheart

Mom2jtv said:


> I have the large fuchsia and medium UV. Neither were on the website when I ordered them, but I called JAX directly and they had a few in stock. I do not know about them being discontinued, but it would seem they aren't restocking them. They are great little items so you might try calling. Good luck!





LvoesBags said:


> I got my med tourmaline and large uv right when they came out. I figured they would be a hot seller. Call Coach, you never know



Thanks for the tip, Mom2jtv and LvoesBags!  I really want the tourmaline or UV!


----------



## farris2

Medium BC Duffle
Ipad 2 Large Chloe Glasses case,sunglass case,turnlock wallet,BC wristlet


----------



## brightheart

So I called JAX and was told they have no more tourmaline in medium, and only ONE UV!  And they couldn't guarantee that it is actually there.  Since I can't justify paying FP and shipping, I'll just have to wait until the PCE starts on Friday to see if that one might be left.


----------



## Bag Fetish

brightheart said:


> So I called JAX and was told they have no more tourmaline in medium, and only ONE UV!  And they couldn't guarantee that it is actually there.  Since I can't justify paying FP and shipping, I'll just have to wait until the PCE starts on Friday to see if that one might be left.



Call your coach store. Have them do a check and they will ship for free, and mention pce is out Friday and could they apply it.

I just did that for a wallet.
In which has been to the outlet so my lovely Sa is going to do a pa when it arrives.


----------



## brightheart

Bag Fetish said:


> Call your coach store. Have them do a check and they will ship for free, and mention pce is out Friday and could they apply it.
> 
> I just did that for a wallet.
> In which has been to the outlet so my lovely Sa is going to do a pa when it arrives.



Wow, that's awesome!  I don't have a relationship with a SA - I've been primarily shopping online over the years.  But I'll give a try.  Thanks!


----------



## LvoesBags

TooManyWantMore said:


> Black Legacy Molly with matching Large Wristlet and Slim Zip Wallet:
> View attachment 2092944
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092945
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092946
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092947




Molly's holds so much, I love it!


----------



## zaara10

Inside my jade Juliette today...


----------



## jeya13

zaara10 said:


> Inside my jade Juliette today...
> 
> View attachment 2097509



So pretty!


----------



## nickers84

My large legacy perforated wristlet in watermelon/snow will be here today! Yay! Hubby has strict instructions to not go anywhere Fed-Ex arrives!


----------



## chrissyd

Lots of stuff in my Rory!


----------



## dhampson

chrissyd said:


> Lots of stuff in my Rory!


I love those Baby Lips.


----------



## jeya13

In my Isabelle..

iPad mini in ereader case (champagne)
Cosmetic case
Small wristlet
Notepad with pen
Medium Madison wallet
Key fob with rewards tags
Hand sanitizer, tissues
Inside zipped pocket has gum, mints, Tylenol 
Outer zip pocket is where I put my phone


----------



## jeya13

Can't attach 2 pics at once for some reason so here's my other one..


----------



## yellowbernie

jeya13 said:


> Can't attach 2 pics at once for some reason so here's my other one..



Love all your goodies, what color is your izzy?


----------



## jeya13

yellowbernie said:


> Love all your goodies, what color is your izzy?



Thanks, it's jade


----------



## Bag Fetish

Inside Candace, 






and my zippy does fit in the zipper side pocket.


----------



## MultitudeOfBags

I love the jade


----------



## bluehour29

This thread is very inspirational to me! I'm impressed with how organized many of your bags are. I've always been a just-toss-everything-in-the bag person, but after browsing this thread.....I think I need more cases to keep things better organized.


----------



## Lyndsey21

Bag Fetish said:


> Inside Candace,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my zippy does fit in the zipper side pocket.



Cute! I'm debating a candace. Do you love the size, handles? 

Like your zippy! Is that the colorblock, fuchsia/navy?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Lyndsey21 said:


> Cute! I'm debating a candace. Do you love the size, handles?
> 
> Like your zippy! Is that the colorblock, fuchsia/navy?


Yes! I should have got the navy/red  didnt know they had them and the wallet in the navy/fush

but I love this zippy   regardless of the color ...


----------



## MultitudeOfBags

bluehour29 said:


> This thread is very inspirational to me! I'm impressed with how organized many of your bags are. I've always been a just-toss-everything-in-the bag person, but after browsing this thread.....I think I need more cases to keep things better organized.



I know what you mean, so many nice bags and cute little inserts. It's neat to see the variety.


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's in my graphite Candace. The wallet is a Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch in anthracite - love how it looks with the graphite!


----------



## jeya13

bluehour29 said:


> This thread is very inspirational to me! I'm impressed with how organized many of your bags are. I've always been a just-toss-everything-in-the bag person, but after browsing this thread.....I think I need more cases to keep things better organized.



I used to do the same thing. But once I got married and started a family I became so much more organized with everything and it carried over to the inside of my purse, lol. Now I  cant live without all the little accessories to keep things organized and easy to find


----------



## Buttlerfly

zaara10 said:


> Inside my jade Juliette today...
> 
> View attachment 2097509


I love the combination with the purple wallet!!!


----------



## Chineka

eehlers said:


> Here's what's in my graphite Candace. The wallet is a Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch in anthracite - love how it looks with the graphite!



Great purse and I love all of your accessories.



Bag Fetish said:


> Inside Candace,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my zippy does fit in the zipper side pocket.



It's roomy and I love that the side pocket is not small.






jeya13 said:


> In my Isabelle..
> 
> iPad mini in ereader case (champagne)
> Cosmetic case
> Small wristlet
> Notepad with pen
> Medium Madison wallet
> Key fob with rewards tags
> Hand sanitizer, tissues
> Inside zipped pocket has gum, mints, Tylenol
> Outer zip pocket is where I put my phone



That is such a beautiful color. I was looking at this purse yesterday. It holds a lot, and I love that an iPad can fit it.


----------



## sandyclaws

whats in my Colorblock Regular Duffle.....






- pink/gold Bath & Body works makeup bag (has the cutest gold tassel on the end)
- HOBO Lauren wallet 
- 2 glasses (sunnies and rx glasses)
- inhaler
- avon hand cream
- PINK VS body spray
- keys with leopard print heart fob
- HK leopard bow mirror along with some pills
- papers/small notepad
- UV cardholder 

i'm trying hard to NOT carry everything so the makeup bag will mainly only go in my bag when i'm at going to work and then most likely be taken out once i get home.


----------



## zaara10

Buttlerfly said:


> I love the combination with the purple wallet!!!



Thanks! I'm not matchy matchy w/ my accessories to bags (i just use whatever i have) but everything seems to go w/ jade.


----------



## Fiberluver

Shoebaglady said:


> In my mini Willis:
> 
> View attachment 2044010
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044011



Thanks for posting this one! I just got a mini Willis & was wondering what the heck could go in it!


----------



## Fiberluver

bevie125 said:


> LOL, yes it holds alot more than it looks. Here is an inside pic (I promise everything is inside)



Thanks for sharing how to get everything in a Willis. I plan on re-arranging mine!


----------



## Fiberluver

shellyd said:


> Here's what's in my field bag:
> 
> In the back zip pocket:
> Sunflower Legacy Slim wallet
> Purse pack Kleenex
> Purse pack of anti-bac wipes
> 
> Main compartment:
> Textbook
> iPad
> Gum
> Cosmetic with tech stuff (cords, jump drive, etc)
> Legacy Carnelian Pencil Case with pens, pencils, post it's
> Full size umbrella
> Vera Bradley brush and pencils with lipstick, pills, assorted girl needs
> Knitting (a hat for my niece)
> 
> Front pockets:
> Compact brush
> Altoids
> Phone
> 
> Back slip:
> Keys on a lanyard



Love the Field Bag!!! I have one in British Tan. Also have the same iPad cover!


----------



## Fiberluver

My lovey! My BT Field Bag.


----------



## dhampson

tnsweetness said:


> View attachment 2046850
> 
> 
> Inside my Hot Pink Juliette...
> 
> Parchment Gathered Wallet
> Black Agenda
> Heritage Cosmetic Case
> Heritage Small Wristlet
> Heritage Mini Skinny
> Heritage Card Case
> Hello Kitty Contact Lens Case
> Hello Kitty Card Case
> Cupcake Tissues
> Samsung Galaxy S3 with Hello Kitty Case
> Coach Mirror
> Keys
> Feather Pen


I want to live in this bag with all the pink, hearts, Hello Kitty, cupcakes, & princess crown.  Very fun and so cute!!


----------



## Lyndsey21

jeya13 said:


> Inside my cobalt saffiano crossbody..



Goin' through this thread and I'm really surprised at what's fitting in your crossbody! 

Didn't realize this bag was that tall because it looks like you have lots of room above your wristlets. Is that a full-size water bottle? Or mini. 

Really cute!


----------



## jeya13

Lyndsey21 said:


> Goin' through this thread and I'm really surprised at what's fitting in your crossbody!
> 
> Didn't realize this bag was that tall because it looks like you have lots of room above your wristlets. Is that a full-size water bottle? Or mini.
> 
> Really cute!



It's a very roomy bag  The water bottle shown is mini, but a regular one (not huge) would also fit.


----------



## changeling

Alas..too much. There is an old COACH fold over snap wallet, a similar age change purse and then the detritus of a usual purse. I have just ordered a purse organizer. Perhaps last years daybook and all those uncapped pens  need to disappear


----------



## Bag Fetish

TooManyWantMore said:


> Black Legacy Molly with matching Large Wristlet and Slim Zip Wallet:
> View attachment 2092944
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092945
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092946
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092947



You keep makeup in your large wristlet ?


----------



## Bag Fetish

albeli said:


> I think that's what it's called. It's from last year. Pics.
> 
> View attachment 2043870


*I had to come back and find these pics.... Can you tell me does your paper money fit in here without folding it ? *



albeli said:


> I got it off 38ay because by then the color was deleted. If you do a search for "Coach Madison skinny wallet," tons come up in different colors.
> 
> You can see in my pics that the card slots have room underneath for bills--that's under both sets of slots, so you can put bills under one side and coupons, etc. under the other side.


----------



## Bag Fetish

CeeBe said:


> It's a great wallet!  I have it in the desert rose colour. I saw it in black a few weeks ago but didn't get it and now I'm kicking myself for it
> I don't like big bulky wallets and this fits everything I need perfectly.


Do you have pic's of this wallet loaded.. I am on a wallet freak again. Even tho I am loving my zippy now that I have a zipper fix... but for the price of this skinny I dont want to be sorry I didnt pick one up.


----------



## VirtualTampa

Bag Fetish said:


> *I had to come back and find these pics.... Can you tell me does your paper money fit in here without folding it ? *



Not the other poster, but I think that's a skinny wallet and yes money fits in.

One side is slit pocket and the other is more like an envelope pocket. My money is in the envelope pocket on the right side.


----------



## Bag Fetish

VirtualTampa said:


> Not the other poster, but I think that's a skinny wallet and yes money fits in.
> 
> One side is slit pocket and the other is more like an envelope pocket. My money is in the envelope pocket on the right side.



Yes that is the wallet!





 Which color is yours?   Is that your daily wallet or do you change it up?

I like that it has a ton of card slots. Doesnt seem like it will get over bulky, and had a coin section.

I dont carry bills (paper money) often.. I meanly use my debit card.. but its nice to know it will fit without folding.. I hate folded money!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Bag Fetish said:


> You keep makeup in your large wristlet ?
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/coach/2092947d1362337034-whats-in-your-coach-bag-dsc_0868.jpg



I do. It's like the perfect size for what I use. I wish I would've bought more of them.


----------



## Bag Fetish

TooManyWantMore said:


> I do. It's like the perfect size for what I use. I wish I would've bought more of them.


I dont carry makeup with me     otherwise I think it would be great.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Bag Fetish said:


> I dont carry makeup with me     otherwise I think it would be great.



My problem is that I usually don't wear makeup out of the house. Our family always plans everything last minute so I like to be prepared just in case I need to put my face on, LOL.


----------



## Bag Fetish

TooManyWantMore said:


> My problem is that I usually don't wear makeup out of the house. Our family always plans everything last minute so I like to be prepared just in case I need to put my face on, LOL.


 makes sense then!


----------



## VirtualTampa

Bag Fetish said:


> Yes that is the wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which color is yours?   Is that your daily wallet or do you change it up?
> 
> I like that it has a ton of card slots. Doesnt seem like it will get over bulky, and had a coin section.
> 
> I dont carry bills (paper money) often.. I meanly use my debit card.. but its nice to know it will fit without folding.. I hate folded money!



It's Punch/Brass, but looks a lot darker in the picture. It's my daily wallet, but I don't usually have cash in there, I do the same and use my debit mostly. I only had cash from my PA @ the outlet yesterday 

I have another one in the plum/purplish patent from last year. I forget the name of the color. It was only $45 ish at the FOS last summer so I couldn't resist and fell in love with it.  I hate patent but loved the wallet so grabbed this punch one a few weeks ago @ Macy's w/ my star rewards discount.


----------



## Bag Fetish

VirtualTampa said:


> It's Punch/Brass, but looks a lot darker in the picture. It's my daily wallet, but I don't usually have cash in there, I do the same and use my debit mostly. I only had cash from my PA @ the outlet yesterday
> 
> I have another one in the plum/purplish patent from last year. I forget the name of the color. It was only $45 ish at the FOS last summer so I couldn't resist and fell in love with it.  I hate patent but loved the wallet so grabbed this punch one a few weeks ago @ Macy's w/ my star rewards discount.



Yes I have seen the purple patent you are talking about. I was goin to buy one last month in Vegas.. Decided against it because like you, I like the leather better.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

What a great thread this is.  It's very interesting to see what everyone else puts in their bags and how they organize it all.  Lots of great ideas.   Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

In my bag today
I been using this for a while - since I got the wallet so I need to change in to another set!
NOTHING is loose in my bag!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

crazyforcoach09 said:


> In my bag today
> I been using this for a while - since I got the wallet so I need to change in to another set!
> NOTHING is loose in my bag!!!!



I WANT your wristlets!   Does your large one have cc slots in it ?


----------



## paula3boys

crazyforcoach09 said:


> In my bag today
> I been using this for a while - since I got the wallet so I need to change in to another set!
> NOTHING is loose in my bag!!!!



Cute. Someone likes purple!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

paula3boys said:


> Cute. Someone likes purple!


 
MY FAV color

I need to change to one of my  other sets

I might do that tonight


----------



## paula3boys

crazyforcoach09 said:


> MY FAV color
> 
> I need to change to one of my  other sets
> 
> I might do that tonight



Are you going to show? Do you have a red set?


----------



## Bag Fetish

paula3boys said:


> Are you going to show? Do you have a red set?


Oh you should see the sets she has ...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hi, Y'all.  I'd like to show you what I put in my Brown Patent Gallery EW Tote. I'm still new at this, so I hope it works.    Sorry for the cell phone pictures.  I hope you can tell what it all is.  I have two small wristlets, a checkbook, coin purse, my ipod, a tube of lotion, pill container, eye drops, my work badge, and mentos.  The only thing missing is my iphone (which took the pictures) and my keys.

Thanks for letting me share.  I really enjoy seeing everyone's pictures on this thread.

View attachment 2111124


View attachment 2111123


View attachment 2111122


----------



## paula3boys

Bag Fetish said:


> Oh you should see the sets she has ...



I'd love to! This is my favorite thread on tpf


----------



## Mom2jtv

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi, Y'all.  I'd like to show you what I put in my Brown Patent Gallery EW Tote. I'm still new at this, so I hope it works.    Sorry for the cell phone pictures.  I hope you can tell what it all is.  I have two small wristlets, a checkbook, coin purse, my ipod, a tube of lotion, pill container, eye drops, my work badge, and mentos.  The only thing missing is my iphone (which took the pictures) and my keys.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  I really enjoy seeing everyone's pictures on this thread.
> 
> View attachment 2111124
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111123
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111122


 
Pretty!  I love the color of the inside of this bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Mom2jtv said:


> Pretty!  I love the color of the inside of this bag!



Thanks!  I like seeing what the inside of the bag looks like almost as much as the inside. It's a surprise sometimes..


----------



## carinas

My everyday bag saffiano Mini Satchel. It might be mini, but it holds plenty of stuff for a mini.












Inside pocket fits my lipstick, Poppy rollerball and my phone easy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

carinas said:


> My everyday bag saffiano Mini Satchel. It might be mini, but it holds plenty of stuff for a mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside pocket fits my lipstick, Poppy rollerball and my phone easy.


 

Very pretty!  I looked at one of those in Dillards the other day.


----------



## sandyclaws

carinas said:


> My everyday bag saffiano Mini Satchel. It might be mini, but it holds plenty of stuff for a mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside pocket fits my lipstick, Poppy rollerball and my phone easy.


 
dang that is alot for a mini bag!! so pretty


----------



## Bag Fetish

Cutting the tags and moving in... 
Colorblock Molly!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bag Fetish said:


> Cutting the tags and moving in...
> Colorblock Molly!



Beautiful!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks!


----------



## kimberleyg

Bag Fetish said:


> Cutting the tags and moving in...
> Colorblock Molly!


You are going to love her!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

kimberleyg said:


> You are going to love her!!



I do love her and the black/sliver siggy is coming home with me!!!  I am debating returning graphite because she is heavy.. heavier then cb for sure.


----------



## nihash

carinas said:


> My everyday bag saffiano Mini Satchel. It might be mini, but it holds plenty of stuff for a mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside pocket fits my lipstick, Poppy rollerball and my phone easy.


Nice!!! What is the thing that looks like a tourmaline cosmetic case?


----------



## carinas

nihash said:


> Nice!!! What is the thing that looks like a tourmaline cosmetic case?



It's not Tourmaline cosmetic case, but Ralph Lauren leather Turquoise cosmetic case.


----------



## Bag Fetish

nihash said:


> Nice!!! What is the thing that looks like a tourmaline cosmetic case?



http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-58-Laure...064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4171aa8210

NMA!


----------



## emilybrooke

All ready for the week!
I just got Candace on Friday night so I'm looking forward to seeing how she works out this week.

So far I've loaded up my usual necessities and everything fits perfectly.

- Makeup bag
- Numerous lipsticks/glosses/powders/etc
- My beloved Erin Condren planner
- iPad Mini in a Vera case
- Wallet (please excuse the houndstooth; I'm hoping to find a nice one this week for the new bag)
- Chanel Coco Mademoiselle (best ever)
- Keys and coin purse


----------



## emilybrooke

Bag Fetish said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-58-Laure...064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4171aa8210
> 
> NMA!



Oh, I need this.. what a gorgeous color!


----------



## yellowbernie

emilybrooke said:


> All ready for the week!
> I just got Candace on Friday night so I'm looking forward to seeing how she works out this week.
> 
> So far I've loaded up my usual necessities and everything fits perfectly.
> 
> - Makeup bag
> - Numerous lipsticks/glosses/powders/etc
> - My beloved Erin Condren planner
> - iPad Mini in a Vera case
> - Wallet (please excuse the houndstooth; I'm hoping to find a nice one this week for the new bag)
> - Chanel Coco Mademoiselle (best ever)
> - Keys and coin purse


Enjoy your new beauty, and like all your goodies inside.


----------



## MedtechCarol

emilybrooke said:


> All ready for the week!
> I just got Candace on Friday night so I'm looking forward to seeing how she works out this week.
> 
> So far I've loaded up my usual necessities and everything fits perfectly.
> 
> - Makeup bag
> - Numerous lipsticks/glosses/powders/etc
> - My beloved Erin Condren planner
> - iPad Mini in a Vera case
> - Wallet (please excuse the houndstooth; I'm hoping to find a nice one this week for the new bag)
> - Chanel Coco Mademoiselle (best ever)
> - Keys and coin purse



Lovely! I love the bag and everything inside!


----------



## Mom2jtv

emilybrooke said:


> All ready for the week!
> I just got Candace on Friday night so I'm looking forward to seeing how she works out this week.
> 
> So far I've loaded up my usual necessities and everything fits perfectly.
> 
> - Makeup bag
> - Numerous lipsticks/glosses/powders/etc
> - My beloved Erin Condren planner
> - iPad Mini in a Vera case
> - Wallet (please excuse the houndstooth; I'm hoping to find a nice one this week for the new bag)
> - Chanel Coco Mademoiselle (best ever)
> - Keys and coin purse


 
That's great!  I have been looking at those planners lately.  You say it's "beloved" so no point in asking if you love it.


----------



## emilybrooke

Mom2jtv said:


> That's great!  I have been looking at those planners lately.  You say it's "beloved" so no point in asking if you love it.



I contemplated for quite some time before I finally went for it.. $60 for a planner seems insane, but I absolutely love it.  It is honestly a great investment!


----------



## zzombiekitty

Hi everyone! I'm fairly new to the forum, though I've been a Coach fan and handbag collector since I was about 16.

Anyway, this week (I like to rotate my bags every week) I'm using my Black Molly. 

What I have inside: my legacy slim wallet in ultra violet, coach large wristlet, coach small card case, tokidoki cosmetic bag, pink coin purse, work phone, hand lotion, tissues, gum, and iPod ear buds.


----------



## sandyclaws

zzombiekitty said:


> Hi everyone! I'm fairly new to the forum, though I've been a Coach fan and handbag collector since I was about 16.
> 
> Anyway, this week (I like to rotate my bags every week) I'm using my Black Molly.
> 
> What I have inside: my legacy slim wallet in ultra violet, coach large wristlet, coach small card case, tokidoki cosmetic bag, pink coin purse, work phone, hand lotion, tissues, gum, and iPod ear buds.


 
oooo Molly looks so good in black! i bet that leather is awesome!!! i love your tokidoki makeup bag!! cute stuff


----------



## zzombiekitty

Thank you, Sandyclaws! Yeah, I originally wanted Molly in black cherry but my boyfriend faught me in getting black because "it's a classic color". I can't say he's wrong, I love this bag, and it surprised me how much it holds! I can even fit my DSLR along with everything else.


----------



## sandyclaws

Here's what's in my colorblock Rory. It's a bit messy as I've just been throwing everything inside

-lotion
-Fuchsia legacy soft wallet
-sunnies and eyeglasses
-earbuds and charger
-UV card holder
-siggy medium skinny (keep tampons in this)
-cute Disney pencil case I got as a gift (keep my lip stuff, pen, and extra reward cards in here)
-receipts, coupons, email, small notebook
-hairbush/mirror & HK bow mirror 
-VS body spray 
-inhaler
-keys
-and it got cut off but I have a small bottle of lotion


----------



## sandyclaws

zzombiekitty said:


> Thank you, Sandyclaws! Yeah, I originally wanted Molly in black cherry but my boyfriend faught me in getting black because "it's a classic color". I can't say he's wrong, I love this bag, and it surprised me how much it holds! I can even fit my DSLR along with everything else.


 
oh yea! i'm always surprised at how much stuff i can fit in my Molly!! i can throw my ipad2 in mine along with all the other stuff i had in there!! INSANE!! def. a great small bag to carry that holds alot!!


----------



## bevie125

Inside my Graphite/Berry Molly


----------



## sandyclaws

bevie125 said:


> Inside my Graphite/Berry Molly
> View attachment 2119037


 
GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! i love all your insides!! loving that ocelot and that poppy wristlet


----------



## bevie125

zzombiekitty said:


> Hi everyone! I'm fairly new to the forum, though I've been a Coach fan and handbag collector since I was about 16.
> 
> Anyway, this week (I like to rotate my bags every week) I'm using my Black Molly.
> 
> What I have inside: my legacy slim wallet in ultra violet, coach large wristlet, coach small card case, tokidoki cosmetic bag, pink coin purse, work phone, hand lotion, tissues, gum, and iPod ear buds.


Twins on the make up bag! I'm starting to love Molly more and more!


----------



## bevie125

sandyclaws said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! i love all your insides!! loving that ocelot and that poppy wristlet


Thank you! The poppy wristlet serves as my first aid kit LOL!


----------



## Bag Fetish

bevie125 said:


> Inside my Graphite/Berry Molly
> View attachment 2119037



is your uv slim wallet smooth or is it slightly textured??

Molly & uv twins!


----------



## Karolyn333

Loving my molly with all the accessories.


----------



## bevie125

Bag Fetish said:


> is your uv slim wallet smooth or is it slightly textured??
> 
> Molly & uv twins!


Hello twin! LOL, the front flap is slightly textured, but the rest is smooth. I have the fuschia one too and that one is very smooth all around.


----------



## Bag Fetish

bevie125 said:


> Hello twin! LOL, the front flap is slightly textured, but the rest is smooth. I have the fuschia one too and that one is very smooth all around.



 I think I like the textured more ...    although im still on the fence about this wallet, i'm having a love hate relationship with it.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Phoebe in Sand


----------



## jeya13

TooManyWantMore said:


> Phoebe in Sand
> View attachment 2124939
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124940
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124941



Nice! How are you liking the separate compartments?


----------



## TooManyWantMore

jeya13 said:


> Nice! How are you liking the separate compartments?



Ya know, I've never liked compartments...ever but I don't mind it with this bag. I guess because they are so big and easy to get in and out of. I used it today and I'm really enjoying this bag.


----------



## bevie125

Bag Fetish said:


> I think I like the textured more ...    although im still on the fence about this wallet, i'm having a love hate relationship with it.


 
I have to admit I do like the textured feel of the wallet. I felt that way at first, but it's absolute love for this wallet now. It holds so much more than you'd think


----------



## Sarah03

TooManyWantMore said:


> Phoebe in Sand
> View attachment 2124939
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124940
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124941



I love it!  What a perfect bag!  There may be a Phoebe in my future


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Sarah03 said:


> I love it!  What a perfect bag!  There may be a Phoebe in my future



I really love this bag! It's gorgeous just sitting there not being used and looks great on. Holds a ton and is comfy to wear. I would definitely check this one out, it's a great bag.


----------



## MarneeB

TooManyWantMore said:


> Phoebe in Sand
> View attachment 2124939
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124940
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124941


 


Wow, beautiful bag!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

MarneeB said:


> Wow, beautiful bag!



Thanks! It's definitely love.


----------



## emilybug

Inside my cognac Rory


----------



## Sarah03

TooManyWantMore said:


> I really love this bag! It's gorgeous just sitting there not being used and looks great on. Holds a ton and is comfy to wear. I would definitely check this one out, it's a great bag.


 
I have a patent Maggie that I love to use.  Is Phoebe similar?


----------



## Sarah03

emilybug said:


> Inside my cognac Rory


 
Your Rory is so pretty!  I love the colorful insides, too!!


----------



## topursewithlove

My new mini tanner.. realizing I might need a bigger bag. Good, this means I get to go shopping!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Sarah03 said:


> I have a patent Maggie that I love to use.  Is Phoebe similar?



I think they are similar. I think Phoebe is a little bigger, I personally like the compartments better on Phoebe (so easy to access) and the leather is very nice. I think if you love Maggie, you'll be head over heels for Phoebe. It's like an upgraded Maggie.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

emilybug said:


> Inside my cognac Rory



Very pretty! So colorful and organized.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

topursewithlove said:


> My new mini tanner.. realizing I might need a bigger bag. Good, this means I get to go shopping!



Yeah, you might need a tad more room. Lovely bag though, love this color!


----------



## Raqy

Decided to move into my Woven Kristen  for a Lil while. 




Inside pockets



Front pocket


----------



## BlueEyedPita91

My coach purse is a hot mess I have an explosion of mix and match designer accessories in my bag!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Raqy said:


> Decided to move into my Woven Kristen  for a Lil while.
> 
> View attachment 2126982
> 
> 
> Inside pockets
> View attachment 2126983
> 
> 
> Front pocket
> View attachment 2126984


I love all the fun colors and cases that you have in here! Very pretty and organized! 


BlueEyedPita91 said:


> My coach purse is a hot mess I have an explosion of mix and match designer accessories in my bag!


I love the way it looks when everything is mixed and colorful! Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Bag Fetish

bevie125 said:


> I have to admit I do like the textured feel of the wallet. I felt that way at first, but it's absolute love for this wallet now. It holds so much more than you'd think



I like that it expands


----------



## emilybrooke

Not much this week. 
Keys, Vera coin purse with work keys attached, makeup bag, and zippy wallet.


----------



## cozyc

emilybrooke said:


> Not much this week.
> Keys, Vera coin purse with work keys attached, makeup bag, and zippy wallet.
> 
> View attachment 2134652



I love your bag  How do you like it? I have been thinking about this as my next purchase.


----------



## emilybrooke

cozyc said:


> I love your bag  How do you like it? I have been thinking about this as my next purchase.



I absolutely love it. I hated paying the price, but I loved it so much I couldn't wait to see if it went to outlets or not. It is by far my favorite!


----------



## cozyc

emilybrooke said:


> I absolutely love it. I hated paying the price, but I loved it so much I couldn't wait to see if it went to outlets or not. It is by far my favorite!



Lol well now I for sure want it! Is the inside black too?


----------



## emilybrooke

cozyc said:


> Lol well now I for sure want it! Is the inside black too?



It is!


----------



## Little Bag Lady

emilybrooke said:


> Not much this week.
> Keys, Vera coin purse with work keys attached, makeup bag, and zippy wallet.
> 
> View attachment 2134652


Love the bag and the little coin purse too!


----------



## emilybrooke

Little Bag Lady said:


> Love the bag and the little coin purse too!



Thank you! It was one of my valentine gifts (since its heart shaped). I use it for my work keys and I keep change and tampons and other necessities in it. Haha.


----------



## sandyclaws

emilybrooke said:


> Not much this week.
> Keys, Vera coin purse with work keys attached, makeup bag, and zippy wallet.
> 
> View attachment 2134652


 
im amazed at how little you have to carry!! must be nice......oh by the way that bag is gorgeous! and i love the colors on your zippy


----------



## emilybrooke

sandyclaws said:


> im amazed at how little you have to carry!! must be nice......oh by the way that bag is gorgeous! and i love the colors on your zippy



I recently switched jobs so I have to carry a LOT less. I used to fill my medium candace to where stuff was sticking out, haha! 
And thanks! I looked high and low for that zippy and randomly saw it in a case at Dillard's last week. Needless to say, I wasn't leaving without it!


----------



## thebaglady5

I love the heart shaped coin purse!  It is so cute!


----------



## emilybrooke

thebaglady5 said:


> I love the heart shaped coin purse!  It is so cute!



Thanks!!


----------



## BellestChele

I snipped the tags on my canary Phoebe tonight and loaded her up for tomorrow!! I love this bag! 

Nothing in my bag matches! lol But here it is: 







All loaded up! My Kindle Paperwhite, robin zip around wallet, floral wristlet, two mini skinnies, keys, universal case (for my iPhone), and tissues.


----------



## LvoesBags

BellestChele said:


> I snipped the tags on my canary Phoebe tonight and loaded her up for tomorrow!! I love this bag!
> 
> Nothing in my bag matches! lol But here it is:
> 
> View attachment 2138067
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138068
> 
> 
> All loaded up! My Kindle Paperwhite, robin zip around wallet, floral wristlet, two mini skinnies, keys, universal case (for my iPhone), and tissues.



Love this! What do you keep in the zip compartment? I love all of your colorful goodies


----------



## bagee

BellestChele said:


> I snipped the tags on my canary Phoebe tonight and loaded her up for tomorrow!! I love this bag!
> 
> Nothing in my bag matches! lol But here it is:
> 
> View attachment 2138067
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138068
> 
> 
> All loaded up! My Kindle Paperwhite, robin zip around wallet, floral wristlet, two mini skinnies, keys, universal case (for my iPhone), and tissues.



I'm not into matchy matchy...I prefer different colors, patterns, textures..things that go with...not match, so I love this!


----------



## BellestChele

LvoesBags said:


> Love this! What do you keep in the zip compartment? I love all of your colorful goodies



Thank you! I don't keep much in the middle compartment because I think the other two are easier to get in so just the floral wristlet and the mini skinnies.


----------



## BellestChele

bagee said:


> I'm not into matchy matchy...I prefer different colors, patterns, textures..things that go with...not match, so I love this!



Thank you!! I'm the same way. Even though I love a certain print, I get bored if it's all the same. Gotta mix it up!


----------



## LvoesBags

BellestChele said:


> Thank you! I don't keep much in the middle compartment because I think the other two are easier to get in so just the floral wristlet and the mini skinnies.



I love the floral wristlet! Can I ask if it was a fp purchase or outlet? Thank you


----------



## Bag Fetish

LvoesBags said:


> I love the floral wristlet! Can I ask if it was a fp purchase or outlet? Thank you



they are at the outlet...


----------



## LvoesBags

Bag Fetish said:


> they are at the outlet...



Thanks


----------



## BellestChele

LvoesBags said:


> I love the floral wristlet! Can I ask if it was a fp purchase or outlet? Thank you



Thank you! I do too!! It matches my gray Phoebe too because there is gray patent leather trim on it and a gray flower!

This print is at the outlet now but it's a FP version.  Good luck! The style number is 49198.


----------



## LvoesBags

BellestChele said:


> Thank you! I do too!! It matches my gray Phoebe too because there is gray patent leather trim on it and a gray flower!
> 
> This print is at the outlet now but it's a FP version.  Good luck! The style number is 49198.



Thank you  I noticed the grey in it, I love it! Actually, I just looked at it again. It would go with the grey, canary, cobalt, etc..LOL..Think I need to get back to work!! I took a break to check in. Thats the beauty of working at home!


----------



## BellestChele

LvoesBags said:


> Thank you  I noticed the grey in it, I love it! Actually, I just looked at it again. It would go with the grey, canary, cobalt, etc..LOL..Think I need to get back to work!! I took a break to check in. Thats the beauty of working at home!



Yes! At the the time, I was going to keep my grey, canary, and cobalt. So it would have been prefect for all three! But the cobalt is being returned but it still goes great with my other two!


----------



## nursie

here's my tribute to things not matching, but they "go" with my Madison ultramarine tote


----------



## tobefetching

My fuchsia Molly is full of LVoe!


LV DE cosmetic bag
LV DE mini pochette
LV Empriente Curieuse wallet in Terre
LV Affiche agenda with Tiffany pen
Pink mace!
Little piggy day planner I track my spending in :omg:
Travel Wet Ones
Chanel sunglasses
Reading glasses in random Kate Spade case
Conair comb brush
Bic pen (the best!)
MAC lipstick in Divine Choice
MAC lipstick in Candy Yum Yum
Sephora Hello Kitty sweet gloss in Pinkie
Car keys with Coach frog fob, Coach hearts fob and Gucci keychain
LV vernis cles in Rose Pop
iPhone with pink metallic inCase (using to take picture)

And ON the bag is my cute Coach parrot fob and tourmaline tassel.


----------



## LvoesBags

Inside Phoebe-I have my soft leather wallet, sutton python signature stripe wristlet,  tourmaline med cosmetic case, fuchsia card case, lil legacy sac that my robin photo fob came in ( I have my bare minerals mineral veil in that), sephora card, inhaler, store reward cards on a key chain with my robin photo fob, and a couple of other lil things


----------



## Nicky80

LvoesBags said:


> Inside Phoebe-I have my soft leather wallet, sutton python signature stripe wristlet,  tourmaline med cosmetic case, fuchsia card case, lil legacy sac that my robin photo fob came in ( I have my bare minerals mineral veil in that), sephora card, inhaler, store reward cards on a key chain with my robin photo fob, and a couple of other lil things



Love your bag and everything in it!! May I ask where you got the striped drawstring pouch from?


----------



## LvoesBags

Nicky80 said:


> Love your bag and everything in it!! May I ask where you got the striped drawstring pouch from?


Thank you! My robin photo fob (in the pic) came in the legacy stripe pouch..I love it!


----------



## Nicky80

LvoesBags said:


> Thank you! My robin photo fob (in the pic) came in the legacy stripe pouch..I love it!



Thank you for letting me know. Now I need that fob as well.


----------



## Krismeustri

I recently purchased my first ever coach bag - wheee! My lovely black Coach Willis which has not left my side since I got it.
I'm being extra careful and trying not to deform it, so I only have:
-phone
-wallet (yes, i need to upgrade from this horrible one)
-notebook
-pen
-granol bar
-cough sweets


----------



## MarneeB

Krismeustri said:


> I recently purchased my first ever coach bag - wheee! My lovely black Coach Willis which has not left my side since I got it.
> I'm being extra careful and trying not to deform it, so I only have:
> -phone
> -wallet (yes, i need to upgrade from this horrible one)
> -notebook
> -pen
> -granol bar
> -cough sweets


 

Lovely bag! Nothing beats that yummy leather!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

What a pretty notebook!  Enjoy your first Coach!


----------



## Arizabif

Fuchsia Molly!  I need to put a new fob on her, now that winter is (hopefully) over here in Chicago.

Travelling kind of light.  

-Small cosmetics case in sunflower, (has asthma inhaler and chapstick, the two things that will send me orbital if I can't find immediately!).
-Medium cosmetics case in tourmaline, (has a pen, sharpie, kleenex, hand lotion)
-Legacy large wristlet in fuchsia, (has gps, thumb drive, assorted "techie" things
-Fossil cargo wallet, (love this thing.  I tried using a Coach zippy wallet, and it just wasn't the same.  I actually sighed with relief to put all my stuff back in this wallet, because it stays perfectly organized in there!) 

The only thing missing is my phone and keys.  Phone is on the charger, and keys usually stay in my pocket when I'm out and about.


----------



## Bag Fetish

twins on all three cases in the same colors 
love Molly!! 





Arizabif said:


> Fuchsia Molly!  I need to put a new fob on her, now that winter is (hopefully) over here in Chicago.
> 
> Travelling kind of light.
> 
> -Small cosmetics case in sunflower, (has asthma inhaler and chapstick, the two things that will send me orbital if I can't find immediately!).
> -Medium cosmetics case in tourmaline, (has a pen, sharpie, kleenex, hand lotion)
> -Legacy large wristlet in fuchsia, (has gps, thumb drive, assorted "techie" things
> -Fossil cargo wallet, (love this thing.  I tried using a Coach zippy wallet, and it just wasn't the same.  I actually sighed with relief to put all my stuff back in this wallet, because it stays perfectly organized in there!)
> 
> The only thing missing is my phone and keys.  Phone is on the charger, and keys usually stay in my pocket when I'm out and about.


----------



## Arizabif

Bag Fetish said:


> twins on all three cases in the same colors
> love Molly!!


 
 Molly.  I have a cognac Molly scheduled to arrive any minute, and hopefully my order for a UV large cosmetic case will go through and not get cancelled, (come on usps!  come on Jax!).  I've been thinking about getting a parchment Molly.  It seems like it would be so pretty for summer!


----------



## nihash

Arizabif said:


> Fuchsia Molly!  I need to put a new fob on her, now that winter is (hopefully) over here in Chicago.
> 
> Travelling kind of light.
> 
> -Small cosmetics case in sunflower, (has asthma inhaler and chapstick, the two things that will send me orbital if I can't find immediately!).
> -Medium cosmetics case in tourmaline, (has a pen, sharpie, kleenex, hand lotion)
> -Legacy large wristlet in fuchsia, (has gps, thumb drive, assorted "techie" things
> -Fossil cargo wallet, (love this thing.  I tried using a Coach zippy wallet, and it just wasn't the same.  I actually sighed with relief to put all my stuff back in this wallet, because it stays perfectly organized in there!)
> 
> The only thing missing is my phone and keys.  Phone is on the charger, and keys usually stay in my pocket when I'm out and about.



If you don't mind - is the cargo wallet a bifold ?? Been looking for a small wallet!! Are those at macys?


----------



## Arizabif

nihash said:


> If you don't mind - is the cargo wallet a bifold ?? Been looking for a small wallet!! Are those at macys?


I dont think they are in current production.  I have two, black which I found at Goodwill for $4, and brown that I found on ebay for $30.

I will post a pic of mine for you later if you like. I tried to find one on ebay or bonanza, but cant find the exact one!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Nicky80 said:


> Love your bag and everything in it!! May I ask where you got the striped drawstring pouch from?


Coach/ Comes with jewelry.... I got a small one with a fob and asked if they had a larger one and they gave me a few. This was months ago and I guess it was at the end of the legacy.. so she didnt mind getting rid of them.


----------



## LvoesBags

Nicky80 said:


> Thank you for letting me know. Now I need that fob as well.


I'd go in and ask for a pouch. When I went in to pick up my phoebe and fob (around the 3rd week of March), they had lots of the striped pouches  The fob is adorable and I love the color, (robin)...


----------



## Krismeustri

MarneeB said:


> Lovely bag! Nothing beats that yummy leather!


I know, i just love the heaviness of it!


----------



## nihash

Arizabif said:


> I dont think they are in current production.  I have two, black which I found at Goodwill for $4, and brown that I found on ebay for $30.
> 
> I will post a pic of mine for you later if you like. I tried to find one on ebay or bonanza, but cant find the exact one!


Thanks so much!! Yes would love to see pics of yours if possible!! I am headed to macys today and I think they carry fossil so I will check there too!


----------



## jeya13

In my salmon woven Maggie:
	

		
			
		

		
	



-Coach legacy medium cosmetic pouch (tourmaline)
-Coach Julia slim zip wallet
-RM sunglasses case
-RM cory pouches with various items (PYT stands for "pick your treat" and holds gum and mints )
-tissues
-hand sanitizer
-zebra planner from Target
-Coach key fob with rewards tags


----------



## iuvcoach

Inside my grey phoebe 

UV Slim Wallet
Tourmaline Cosmetic 
Hello Kitty Coin
2-RM Pouch 
Hello Kitty Eyeglass Case
Elephant Keyring


----------



## LvoesBags

iuvcoach said:


> Inside my grey phoebe
> 
> UV Slim Wallet
> Tourmaline Cosmetic
> Hello Kitty Coin
> 2-RM Pouch
> Hello Kitty Eyeglass Case
> Elephant Keyring
> 
> View attachment 2149667


Love! Where can I get the rm pouches?


----------



## iuvcoach

LvoesBags said:


> Love! Where can I get the rm pouches?



Thanks, I ordered the pink one from amazon and black one from eBay   You can also find them at zappo and rebeccaminkoff.com


----------



## LvoesBags

iuvcoach said:


> Thanks, I ordered the pink one from amazon and black one from eBay   You can also find them at zappo and rebeccaminkoff.com


Thanks


----------



## Bag Fetish

iuvcoach said:


> Inside my grey phoebe
> 
> UV Slim Wallet
> Tourmaline Cosmetic
> Hello Kitty Coin
> 2-RM Pouch
> Hello Kitty Eyeglass Case
> Elephant Keyring
> 
> View attachment 2149667



I NEED MANI/PEDI  pouch!!!!
love it all


----------



## iuvcoach

LvoesBags said:


> Thanks


----------



## iuvcoach

Bag Fetish said:


> I NEED MANI/PEDI  pouch!!!!
> love it all
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/coach/2149667d1366486139-whats-in-your-coach-bag-imageuploadedbypurseforum1366486135.330783.jpg



Thanks, you will love the rm pouch its a bright pink and leather is nice.  Inside is cute too


----------



## Bag Fetish

jeya13 said:


> In my salmon woven Maggie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149654
> 
> -Coach legacy medium cosmetic pouch (tourmaline)
> -Coach Julia slim zip wallet
> -RM sunglasses case
> -RM cory pouches with various items (PYT stands for "pick your treat" and holds gum and mints )
> -tissues
> -hand sanitizer
> -zebra planner from Target
> -Coach key fob with rewards tags
> 
> View attachment 2149655



 Do you actually put your sunnies in there ?


----------



## KCeboKing

Where did you get the Hello Kitty coin and eye glass case? I have an obsession, and these may need to be added!


----------



## iuvcoach

KCeboKing said:


> Where did you get the Hello Kitty coin and eye glass case? I have an obsession, and these may need to be added!



I bought the HK coin at the HK store and the eyeglass case was purchased from the eye center in Walmart.


----------



## crystal-d

iuvcoach said:


> Inside my grey phoebe
> 
> UV Slim Wallet
> Tourmaline Cosmetic
> Hello Kitty Coin
> 2-RM Pouch
> Hello Kitty Eyeglass Case
> Elephant Keyring
> 
> View attachment 2149667



Love everything


----------



## iuvcoach

crystal-d said:


> Love everything



Thanks lady


----------



## jeya13

Bag Fetish said:


> Do you actually put your sunnies in there ?
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/coach/2149654d1366485507-whats-in-your-coach-bag-imageuploadedbypurseforum1366485506.407594.jpg



Yes  And I also recommend the mani pedi pouch if you love pink! I actually don't love bright pink but liked it better than the other color choices.


----------



## Bag Fetish

jeya13 said:


> Yes  And I also recommend the mani pedi pouch if you love pink! I actually don't love bright pink but liked it better than the other color choices.



Well I checked out RM site and with shipping and duty. that is an extra 29$ on top of the price so I guess this is out for me


----------



## Esquared72

jeya13 said:


> In my salmon woven Maggie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149654
> 
> -Coach legacy medium cosmetic pouch (tourmaline)
> -Coach Julia slim zip wallet
> -RM sunglasses case
> -RM cory pouches with various items (PYT stands for "pick your treat" and holds gum and mints )
> -tissues
> -hand sanitizer
> -zebra planner from Target
> -Coach key fob with rewards tags
> 
> View attachment 2149655



I am a HUGE fan of RM pouches! Great colors, leathers, and cute sayings. I have four of them...one Cory pouch in fuschia (Saving is SO last year), a yellow Erin (Survival Kit), a cobalt Erin (Nerd Alert), and a red Benjamins pouch/wallet. Such a fun way to cart around all my little items. Love the Mani-Pedi pouch!


----------



## jeya13

eehlers said:


> I am a HUGE fan of RM pouches! Great colors, leathers, and cute sayings. I have four of them...one Cory pouch in fuschia (Saving is SO last year), a yellow Erin (Survival Kit), a cobalt Erin (Nerd Alert), and a red Benjamins pouch/wallet. Such a fun way to cart around all my little items. Love the Mani-Pedi pouch!



I totally agree and love the sayings on your RM pouches too!


----------



## bcolada20

eehlers said:


> I am a HUGE fan of RM pouches! Great colors, leathers, and cute sayings. I have four of them...one Cory pouch in fuschia (Saving is SO last year), a yellow Erin (Survival Kit), a cobalt Erin (Nerd Alert), and a red Benjamins pouch/wallet. Such a fun way to cart around all my little items. Love the Mani-Pedi pouch!


 those RM pouches are adorable! Are they about the same size as a small coach wristlet?


----------



## Esquared72

bcolada20 said:


> those RM pouches are adorable! Are they about the same size as a small coach wristlet?



They actually come in different sizes, which is great. The Cory size is the smallest and probably closest to a small Coach wristlet, then there's Erin, and the largest is Kerry which is really quite big - like the size of a clutch.


----------



## Arizabif

nihash said:


> Thanks so much!! Yes would love to see pics of yours if possible!! I am headed to macys today and I think they carry fossil so I will check there too!


 
Sorry for my slooow response.  Here's the Fossil wallet I have, in sort of a British Tan color.  I got it second hand, so I don't know the original price or official name of the color.  I've seen them advertised on ebay as "cargo wallets", so that is what I have always called it.  It has 2 currency slip pockets, which is nice for seperating cash and receipts.  There is also a zippered coin pocket on the back, and a small slip pocket on the front (the part that says "Fossil" is the pocket).


----------



## nihash

Arizabif said:


> Sorry for my slooow response.  Here's the Fossil wallet I have, in sort of a British Tan color.  I got it second hand, so I don't know the original price or official name of the color.  I've seen them advertised on ebay as "cargo wallets", so that is what I have always called it.  It has 2 currency slip pockets, which is nice for seperating cash and receipts.  There is also a zippered coin pocket on the back, and a small slip pocket on the front (the part that says "Fossil" is the pocket).


Thanks so so so much for going through all of that picture taking..Sincerely appreciate it!! I will now be on the lookout for this one!!
I have this one: NMA http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-M...p-/330910026314?pt=Wallet&hash=item4d0bc64a4a
This wallet has totally spoiled me...It can hold so much stuff however can be so skinny ..true to its name..SO I am looking for another similar one..and what you have seems perfect!!


----------



## Arizabif

nihash said:


> Thanks so so so much for going through all of that picture taking..Sincerely appreciate it!! I will now be on the lookout for this one!!
> I have this one: NMA http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-M...p-/330910026314?pt=Wallet&hash=item4d0bc64a4a
> This wallet has totally spoiled me...It can hold so much stuff however can be so skinny ..true to its name..SO I am looking for another similar one..and what you have seems perfect!!


That one looks really nice!  

Be warned, when fully loaded my cargo wallet is quite a fatty!


----------



## bcolada20

eehlers said:


> They actually come in different sizes, which is great. The Cory size is the smallest and probably closest to a small Coach wristlet, then there's Erin, and the largest is Kerry which is really quite big - like the size of a clutch.


 thanks for the info!


----------



## mightymama

I don't have my camera atm but right now I just have my wallet, phone, lip gloss, and some receipts


----------



## jeya13

Here's what I fit in my mini duffle -

Legacy universal case with iPhone and $ inside
Brighton lipgloss case
Tissues
Gum
Hand sanitizer

And there's room to toss in my keys or other small items when I'm out and about


----------



## iuvcoach

Tourmaline Cosmetic 
UV Soft Wallet
Kiwi Gathered Uni Case 
RM Poppy Pink Pouch
HK Coin Pouch


----------



## LvoesBags

iuvcoach said:


> Tourmaline Cosmetic
> UV Soft Wallet
> Kiwi Gathered Uni Case
> RM Poppy Pink Pouch
> HK Coin Pouch
> 
> View attachment 2157765


Love everything! Twins on phoebe and the tourmaline cos case  Mine is in my bag!


----------



## iuvcoach

LvoesBags said:


> Love everything! Twins on phoebe and the tourmaline cos case  Mine is in my bag!



Thank you. Tourmaline is the best color and perfect size.


----------



## LvoesBags

iuvcoach said:


> Thank you. Tourmaline is the best color and perfect size.


Yes! I agree on both the color and the size..It is my favorite makeup bag


----------



## gcantele

Sialia said:


> I don't have a camera with me at school but right now my bag (gallery tote) contains:
> 
> - Signature duffle wristlet in brass/brown (holding all kinds of odds and ends, like Swiss Army knife, eyeglass repair kit, breath strips, Tide To Go pen, 2 flashdrives, bandaids, mini sewing kit, mini Maglite, Tylenol & Advil & PMS Relief tablets, pen, emery board, spare car keys) - this wristlet holds A LOT!
> 
> - Hamptons Sig mini-skinny in black/black
> - Hamptons Sig mini wallet in khaki/crimson
> - dayplanner (sadly, not Coach )
> - mini umbrella
> - MP3 player
> - cellphone
> - gloves
> - keys (home, car, school)
> - many lipglosses/lipbalms/lipsticks
> - magazine
> - empty lunch containers
> - gum
> - kleenex
> - mints
> - cough drops
> 
> LOVE my Gallery Tote - it holds so much!


That's alot


----------



## gcantele

nihash said:


> Thanks so so so much for going through all of that picture taking..Sincerely appreciate it!! I will now be on the lookout for this one!!
> I have this one: NMA http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-M...p-/330910026314?pt=Wallet&hash=item4d0bc64a4a
> This wallet has totally spoiled me...It can hold so much stuff however can be so skinny ..true to its name..SO I am looking for another similar one..and what you have seems perfect!!


Nice!


----------



## Ellapretty

What's inside my Mini Tanner Tote:

Coach Wallet, MU bag, LV keyholder, sunglasses, Coach coin purse, Coach Waverly Universal Case, Notebook.


----------



## cfca22

Inside my new Romy
LV PM agenda, Josephine wallet, Gucci cosmetic bag, antibacterial wipes, emergency kit pouch, MK pouch, and LV mini P


----------



## coachgirl555

Inside my romy (perforated navy)


----------



## bagee

Wow! This bag is a lot bigger than I thought! Cool..thx for pics!!


----------



## coachgirl555

bagee said:


> Wow! This bag is a lot bigger than I thought! Cool..thx for pics!!


 
It really is and it's so nice because you can see all you need without digging around blind..
I had every thing I carry in my big bags in her and had not one problem getting anything out or putting it back in... 
the eyeglass case on the left is full of my pens & sharpies I use for work & the ocolet case has my Galaxy Note 2 phone which is huge so they are not flat by any means & my dlb zip wallet...


----------



## Pamlanndz

This is my most recent purse dump --Cleaning out-Kristin Elevated Satchel in Mauve with Coach Emerald Wallet , Coach Coral Card Case, Vera Bradley Medium Cosmetic Case for Emergency Candy for Kids, Vera Bradley Brush and Pencil Case for Makeup, Anna Sui Princess Mirror Rose, Moleskine Mini Notebook, My RayBan Aviators, Evian Spray-Those are all the essentials anyways


----------



## Pamlanndz

Pretty Much-Everything but the cat. He only appeared after the dump-Forgot to add to my original post.


----------



## Pamlanndz

Sorry,so many posts, but thought I'd show the organized version after the dump
In my Kristin Elevated Satchel in Mauve there are 4 pockets:1Large Inner w/Zipper, 2small open & 1 Large Front OuterPocket *^~^*

Inner Zipper:
~Sanrio Mini Folder with coupons
~Vera Bradley Change Purse w/Assorted Lip Balms
~My emergency Candy,Hi-Chew and Keroppi Green Apple Sours
~Anna Sui Princess Mirror in Rosé
<Pay Anywhere Credit Processor for iPhone for  my business
~Cell phone Propper
~**Evian Brumisateur Face Water-Long time essential

Inner Small Open Pocket #1:
~Moleskine Mini Notebook
~Sanrio Notebook
~Sanrio Pen
~Appt Cards
~Dolce Gabbana The One Travel Perfume
~Clinique Black Honey Lip Gloss
~AeroPen
~CuticlePen
~iPad Stylus
~Shiseido Lip Pencil

Inner Pocket #2:
~VS-SexyLittleThings Body Spray
~Sample Lotions
~Bath&BodyWorks Hand Wipes

Outer Pocket:
~JosieMaran Face Wipes
~Love&Toast Hand Creme
~Rosebud, MochaRose Lip Balm Pot
~MiniPhoneCharger
~NailFile& Flashlight Pen
~LipSmacker Vanilla Lip Balm
~**Sonic Toothbrush, Zebra**Awesome-Just need a refresh sometimes 

Main Bag:
>Vera Bradley Medium Cosmetic Bag __>Emergency Candy for Kids
~Vera Bradley Brush&Pencil Case w/
__>LauraMercier SecretCamouflage/Brush
__>**Tweezerman Travel Tweezers-Ever notice how you can see like every eyebrow hair growing in , in the car mirror-#redlighttweezing
__>Anna Sui Folding Hair Brush...
~Coach Emerald Wallet/ChangePurse
~Coach Coral Card Case
~RayBan Aviators

Ninja Bunny Sack
~Ninja Bunny Highlighters
~Matroyshka Lip Balm
~Keroppi Strawberry Sours
** This stays rolled up in my purse in case I have to run out real quick,I just throw my wallet and card case in there**
-----------I Love Everything in my purse as much as I love it--------*^~^*


----------



## brightheart

Wow, I had no idea the Romy could hold that much!  I'm pretty impressed.  I saw it at the outlet the other day and it seemed to be a decent size, but I still didn't think it was that roomy.  Thanks for the detailed shots!



coachgirl555 said:


> Inside my romy (perforated navy)


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Pamlanndz said:


> View attachment 2160867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty Much-Everything but the cat. He only appeared after the dump-Forgot to add to my original post.



I love you cat rug!! where did you get   - Your real cat is cute too and so is the coach stuff


----------



## jeya13

SilviaLovesBags said:


> I love you cat rug!! where did you get   - Your real cat is cute too and so is the coach stuff



I was going to say the same thing exactly!


----------



## gettingthere

I'm new here and I just wanted to say thanks so much for posting these. It's very helpful for choosing new bags!


----------



## emilybrooke

I was also going to ask about the cat rug. Ha!


----------



## Mom2jtv

Pamlanndz said:


> View attachment 2160867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty Much-Everything but the cat. He only appeared after the dump-Forgot to add to my original post.


 
I love the cat rug!  I love cats!


----------



## bagee

Pamlanndz said:


> View attachment 2160867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty Much-Everything but the cat. He only appeared after the dump-Forgot to add to my original post.



I love your cat and your cat rug!!


----------



## Mom2jtv

I thought I would share the inside of my new Marine Rory with the even newer jumbo Purse to Go organizer. Inside my bag I have:

UV slim zip wallet
UV large Wristlet
Fuchsia round coin pouch
Filofax Finsbury in raspberry
Kindle paperwhite with purple cover
Some kind of magenta pen/pencil case
Kate Spade sunnies
Mints
Gum
Card key and work keys
Tissues


----------



## Mom2jtv

Mom2jtv said:


> I thought I would share the inside of my new Marine Rory with the even newer jumbo Purse to Go organizer. Inside my bag I have:
> 
> UV slim zip wallet
> UV large Wristlet
> Fuchsia round coin pouch
> Filofax Finsbury in raspberry
> Kindle paperwhite with purple cover
> Some kind of magenta pen/pencil case
> Kate Spade sunnies
> Mints
> Gum
> Card key and work keys
> Tissues
> View attachment 2165312



Forgot the second pic, LOL!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Mom2jtv said:


> Forgot the second pic, LOL!
> View attachment 2165317



what size filofax do you use?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Mom2jtv said:


> I thought I would share the inside of my new Marine Rory with the even newer jumbo Purse to Go organizer. Inside my bag I have:
> 
> UV slim zip wallet
> UV large Wristlet
> Fuchsia round coin pouch
> Filofax Finsbury in raspberry
> Kindle paperwhite with purple cover
> Some kind of magenta pen/pencil case
> Kate Spade sunnies
> Mints
> Gum
> Card key and work keys
> Tissues
> View attachment 2165312


 


Mom2jtv said:


> Forgot the second pic, LOL!
> View attachment 2165317


 

Very cool!  I love how Rory stands up better with the organizer inside.  Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Mom2jtv

Bag Fetish said:


> what size filofax do you use?


 
It's a personal size.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Mom2jtv said:


> It's a personal size.



thanks, Do you have pic's of what it looks like inside.. ?


----------



## Mom2jtv

Bag Fetish said:


> thanks, Do you have pic's of what it looks like inside.. ?


 
I have a few.  What are you interested in seeing?  I have only recently (about 6 weeks) gone back to a paper planning system, and I am still working on my sections and all of that so I haven't made dividers yet.  I will take some pics for you, if you want.  I have a couple on my newish blog www.purpleismyhappy.com.  I started the blog to start sharing my love of stationery, bags and purple, mostly!


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^^ I will check out your blog, thanks!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Mom2jtv said:


> Forgot the second pic, LOL!
> View attachment 2165317



Really cool, for a minute I though we were Filofax Twins, but mine is a Chameleon


----------



## Mom2jtv

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Really cool, for a minute I though we were Filofax Twins, but mine is a Chameleon



The chameleon is lovely!  I actually just got a Finchley today and have now found Filofax nirvana!!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Mom2jtv said:


> The chameleon is lovely!  I actually just got a Finchley today and have now found Filofax nirvana!!



I love Filofax!!, In the UK they have a "Saffiano" version, but its not available here in the US


----------



## Mom2jtv

Oh, it will be!  I want that one also, although I usually prefer leather.  I love the name and the color is TDF!


----------



## Bag Fetish

in my new Phoebe,


----------



## Mom2jtv

SilviaLovesBags said:


> I love Filofax!!, In the UK they have a "Saffiano" version, but its not available here in the US



The Saffiano Filofax are on the US site now.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Mom2jtv said:


> The Saffiano Filofax are on the US site now.



Thanks for the heads up!  on my way there.....


----------



## emilybrooke

Traded out my colorblock zippy wallet into this one from FOS. I needed a new wallet and I couldn't pass up the $36 price! Funny because it ended up sold out super fast last week, and popped back up two days later at $79. Silly FOS!


----------



## emilybrooke

Sorry for the double picture


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pretty!  What a cheerful color for spring and summer.


----------



## sseigal

What would you use in a Penny Leather Cross body? I just purchased one and it is quite small. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mom2jtv

sseigal said:


> What would you use in a Penny Leather Cross body? I just purchased one and it is quite small. Any suggestions?



Evening out stuff. Lipstick, purse size perfume spray, gum, phone, maybe lip balm. Money. I think that about all.


----------



## albeli

Legacy perf large wristlet in Robin/Chalk, legacy slim zip wallet in Robin, ray ban case, Ralph Lauren eyeglass case, gum, keys, and phone (taking pic with phone).


----------



## cupcakegirl

albeli said:


> Legacy perf large wristlet in Robin/Chalk, legacy slim zip wallet in Robin, ray ban case, Ralph Lauren eyeglass case, gum, keys, and phone (taking pic with phone).
> 
> View attachment 2175109
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175110



*Awesome!  Love the eye poppin' combo!*


----------



## albeli

cupcakegirl said:


> *Awesome!  Love the eye poppin' combo!*



I looooove this color!


----------



## wifeyb

Omg loving the robin color!!!


----------



## zaara10

sseigal said:


> What would you use in a Penny Leather Cross body? I just purchased one and it is quite small. Any suggestions?



Just the essentials. W/ my keys in there too, not much else fits... iPhone, card case wallet w/ a few cards & cash, lipgloss, tissues & hand sanitizer.


----------



## karina_g

Love the pop of color with the black bag.


----------



## ashnashna

Mom2jtv said:


> I thought I would share the inside of my new Marine Rory with the even newer jumbo Purse to Go organizer. Inside my bag I have:
> 
> UV slim zip wallet
> UV large Wristlet
> Fuchsia round coin pouch
> Filofax Finsbury in raspberry
> Kindle paperwhite with purple cover
> Some kind of magenta pen/pencil case
> Kate Spade sunnies
> Mints
> Gum
> Card key and work keys
> Tissues
> View attachment 2165312


very sophisticated bag.


----------



## Purse06

Congrats on scoring that slim yellow wallet at the great price! I was little late for ordering it, and it was sold out super fast. Now I am still waiting for it to come back at that price...Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mom2jtv

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  on my way there.....



Just wondering, did you get the Saffiano Filofax?  I really, really want it but I decided to pass because it's not leather and I can't see one in person. I'm just curious is you got one and if you like it.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Mom2jtv said:


> Just wondering, did you get the Saffiano Filofax?  I really, really want it but I decided to pass because it's not leather and I can't see one in person. I'm just curious is you got one and if you like it.



No, I didn't get. I wanted an A5 but they don't have any in stock. I thought about getting a personal but I already have two (Chameleon & Osterly)


----------



## Mom2jtv

SilviaLovesBags said:


> No, I didn't get. I wanted an A5 but they don't have any in stock. I thought about getting a personal but I already have two (Chameleon & Osterly)



Oh, too bad. I don't think it will come in A5, but that would be pretty. I am hooked on The Original now and I think it would be great in A5, but I am a personal size girl. I have 6 of that size including the Original that's on order.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Mom2jtv said:


> Oh, too bad. I don't think it will come in A5, but that would be pretty. I am hooked on The Original now and I think it would be great in A5, but I am a personal size girl. I have 6 of that size including the Original that's on order.



How did you order the original? I didn't see on the US site.  What color did you get?  I saw the green on the UK site and I want!!!!  We need a filofax thread


----------



## Mom2jtv

SilviaLovesBags said:


> How did you order the original? I didn't see on the US site.  What color did you get?  I saw the green on the UK site and I want!!!!  We need a filofax thread



I ordered it from Pens and Leather. They are supposed to be getting them in next week. However their dates can get pushed out quite frequently.  I would assume the original will be on the US site soon.  I ordered the patent purple. I am not usually a fan of patent leather but the purple is so gorgeous I had to make an exception.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Mom2jtv said:


> I ordered it from Pens and Leather. They are supposed to be getting them in next week. However their dates can get pushed out quite frequently.  I would assume the original will be on the US site soon.  I ordered the patent purple. I am not usually a fan of patent leather but the purple is so gorgeous I had to make an exception.



I want to know what you think when you get it


----------



## EwithDG

Inside my Kyra (?) bag.  Not sure what the print is called.  Been using it for work and it's the perfect size at the moment.  Inside:

- Target wallet
- BCBG change pouch that I use for my keys instead
- BCBG makeup pouch
- Boscia oil blotting sheets
- Coach fruit charm lanyard ID
- Iphone

Bag charm is this leather tassel I got from Winners (:


----------



## Cinnamon718

EwithDG said:


> Inside my Kyra (?) bag.  Not sure what the print is called.  Been using it for work and it's the perfect size at the moment.  Inside:
> 
> - Target wallet
> - BCBG change pouch that I use for my keys instead
> - BCBG makeup pouch
> - Boscia oil blotting sheets
> - Coach fruit charm lanyard ID
> - Iphone
> 
> Bag charm is this leather tassel I got from Winners (:



Are the Boscia sheets in a plastic case? Looks interesting.


----------



## EwithDG

TOBagGirl said:


> Are the Boscia sheets in a plastic case? Looks interesting.



http://www.sephora.com/fashionably-matte-32-value-P376057?skuId=1458454

Yeah, it was a set from Sephora.

This set contains:
- 100 Sheets Green Tea Blotting Linens 
- 100 Sheets Fresh Blotting Linens 
- Linen holder (it has a mirror too)


----------



## Shoebaglady

EwithDG said:


> Inside my Kyra (?) bag.  Not sure what the print is called.  Been using it for work and it's the perfect size at the moment.  Inside:
> 
> - Target wallet
> - BCBG change pouch that I use for my keys instead
> - BCBG makeup pouch
> - Boscia oil blotting sheets
> - Coach fruit charm lanyard ID
> - Iphone
> 
> Bag charm is this leather tassel I got from Winners (:



Loving all your stuffs....did you get that tassel recently?  I must have one!!


----------



## cassiecat

what's in my coach bag?  


more coach


----------



## Cinnamon718

EwithDG said:


> http://www.sephora.com/fashionably-matte-32-value-P376057?skuId=1458454
> 
> Yeah, it was a set from Sephora.
> 
> This set contains:
> - 100 Sheets Green Tea Blotting Linens
> - 100 Sheets Fresh Blotting Linens
> - Linen holder (it has a mirror too)



Thanks for the link. They're really pretty. $22 expensive?


----------



## EwithDG

Shoebaglady said:


> Loving all your stuffs....did you get that tassel recently?  I must have one!!



Sorry I got it last year at this Winners in Calgary. I forgot which mall. Try Ebay maybe? Goodluck!


----------



## EwithDG

TOBagGirl said:


> Thanks for the link. They're really pretty. $22 expensive?


The Boscia blotting sheets are my fave and they were $10(?) on their own anyways. And I bought it when I had 15% off being a VIB at Sephora.

Yea you should try them. And Sephora has a great return policy btw (:


----------



## Lynnie62

just my wallet and sighs, not a Coach wallet but soon!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:


> Loving all your stuffs....did you get that tassel recently?  I must have one!!



from here http://www.ebay.ca/itm/WOMENS-HANDB...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item25770a97fe


----------



## luxluna

iuvcoach said:


> Tourmaline Cosmetic
> UV Soft Wallet
> Kiwi Gathered Uni Case
> RM Poppy Pink Pouch
> HK Coin Pouch
> 
> View attachment 2157765



Gahh I have been thinking of this bag.. is it a heavy one?


----------



## luxluna

Bag Fetish said:


> I NEED MANI/PEDI  pouch!!!!
> love it all
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/coach/2149667d1366486139-whats-in-your-coach-bag-imageuploadedbypurseforum1366486135.330783.jpg



The kitty charms are so cute! Do they come with the purse?


----------



## luxluna

toomanywantmore said:


> phoebe in sand
> View attachment 2124939
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124940
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124941



beautiful.


----------



## bagghista

Inside my Coach Poppy Spotlight in Black and Gun Metal &#128139;


----------



## ZSP

albeli said:


> Legacy perf large wristlet in Robin/Chalk, legacy slim zip wallet in Robin, ray ban case, Ralph Lauren eyeglass case, gum, keys, and phone (taking pic with phone).
> 
> View attachment 2175109
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175110



What is the name/style# of this handbag?  I love it and am too lazy to search.  LOL


----------



## jeya13

What's inside my white woven Madison shoulder bag-


----------



## jeya13

The contents-

VB small cosmetic bag
iPhone with matching VB cover
Coach saffiano wallet in coral
Keys
Hand sanitizer
Tissues
Sunglasses and microfiber wipe
Zebra pocket planner
Pad and pen
Earbuds


----------



## mrop

jeya13 said:


> The contents-
> 
> VB small cosmetic bag
> iPhone with matching VB cover
> Coach saffiano wallet in coral
> Keys
> Hand sanitizer
> Tissues
> Sunglasses and microfiber wipe
> Zebra pocket planner
> Pad and pen
> Earbuds



This holds way more than I thought! Would love to see a mod shot to get an idea of the size of this bag!


----------



## jeya13

mrop said:


> This holds way more than I thought! Would love to see a mod shot to get an idea of the size of this bag!



This isn't the best mod shot but its one I had taken back when I first got the bag a few mos ago..


----------



## luz

my Gigi has my daily stuff for work. this is my most beloved of all my bags. 
-house keys
-work keys
-burts bees hand cream
-phone (which i used to take this pic)
-hobo lauren wallet
-rose the one perfume
-pencase
-scarf
-girl stuff encased
-chicken soup for the soul count your blessings book
-wet ones 
-purse hook (white flower)


----------



## Coachmomme

luxluna said:


> Gahh I have been thinking of this bag.. is it a heavy one?


That is a lovely collection! And a beautiful photograph!


----------



## Coachmomme

My Coach Legacy Molly in Ultraviolet holds my mint Coach Tech case (I use it as a wallet), my sunglasses case that I pulled from my Alice and Olivia luggage from the Neiman Marcus Holiday collaboration with Target, my Judith Leiber compact mirror from the NM collection, and my keys.  I love my Molly! She is my first Coach purchase and the gateway to my addiction


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Coachmomme said:


> My Coach Legacy Molly in Ultraviolet holds my mint Coach Tech case (I use it as a wallet), my sunglasses case that I pulled from my Alice and Olivia luggage from the Neiman Marcus Holiday collaboration with Target, my Judith Leiber compact mirror from the NM collection, and my keys. I love my Molly! She is my first Coach purchase and the gateway to my addiction


 

Don't you just love Molly!  Your UV Molly is gorgeous!  I have 3 of them now.  The most recent being my Tourmaline Molly.  Beautiful aqua color.


----------



## Coachmomme

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Don't you just love Molly!  Your UV Molly is gorgeous!  I have 3 of them now.  The most recent being my Tourmaline Molly.  Beautiful aqua color.


Ooh the tourmaline was so beautiful too!!  I have never loved a handbag like my Molly, it was destiny that I found her .


----------



## zzombiekitty

Coachmomme said:


> My Coach Legacy Molly in Ultraviolet holds my mint Coach Tech case (I use it as a wallet), my sunglasses case that I pulled from my Alice and Olivia luggage from the Neiman Marcus Holiday collaboration with Target, my Judith Leiber compact mirror from the NM collection, and my keys.  I love my Molly! She is my first Coach purchase and the gateway to my addiction



I've been trying to find a UV Molly! She's gorgeous! I love the Molly bag, I have her in five colors... So sad she was discontinued. Have fun with yours, she's beautiful.


----------



## Coachmomme

zzombiekitty said:


> I've been trying to find a UV Molly! She's gorgeous! I love the Molly bag, I have her in five colors... So sad she was discontinued. Have fun with yours, she's beautiful.


I know, it is such an amazing style!  And the leather is amazing!  What are your colors?  Any luck on ebay?


----------



## zzombiekitty

Coachmomme said:


> I know, it is such an amazing style!  And the leather is amazing!  What are your colors?  Any luck on ebay?



I have black, tourmaline, fuchsia, colorblock navy/fuchsia, and black cherry. I bought three of them from the outlet and two from FP boutique.


----------



## Coachmomme

zzombiekitty said:


> I have black, tourmaline, fuchsia, colorblock navy/fuchsia, and black cherry. I bought three of them from the outlet and two from FP boutique.


Ooh the tourmaline and fuschia were top on my list! I just love that collection of colors!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Coachmomme said:


> Ooh the tourmaline was so beautiful too!! I have never loved a handbag like my Molly, it was destiny that I found her .


 

I know what you mean!  I abslutely love Molly.  I have the tourmaline, fuschia CB and black on black siggy.  Love them all.


----------



## Mom2jtv

I've shared my bag before, but I laid everything out for a blog post so I thought I'd share the pics here also. 

Inside marine Rory I have:
Purse-to-go jumbo organizer 
Filofax
Legacy slim zip wallet in UV
Large legacy wristlet in UV (holds essentials including everything from a miniflashlight to hair ties)
Round Legacy coin case in fuchsia
Legacy card case in robin
Tissues
Lipstick
Gum and mints
Kate Spade Sunglasses
LePen set
Assorted ballpoint pens
Work keys and key card
Pill case full of vitamins
Not pictured is my phone, car keys, water bottle, and iPhone charging cable.

These are the things I carry to work everyday. My regular handbag holds much less.


----------



## pandee25

i have the patent black poppy bag... in it, has....
wallet, makeup bag (mostly lip stuff, mirror, blotting paper, and hand sanitizer), housekeys/carkeys, planner, pepper spray (in case for nighttime), pen, and sunglasses


----------



## Coachmomme

Mom2jtv said:


> View attachment 2200441
> View attachment 2200442
> View attachment 2200443
> 
> 
> I've shared my bag before, but I laid everything out for a blog post so I thought I'd share the pics here also.
> 
> Inside marine Rory I have:
> Purse-to-go jumbo organizer
> Filofax
> Legacy slim zip wallet in UV
> Large legacy wristlet in UV (holds essentials including everything from a miniflashlight to hair ties)
> Round Legacy coin case in fuchsia
> Legacy card case in robin
> Tissues
> Lipstick
> Gum and mints
> Kate Spade Sunglasses
> LePen set
> Assorted ballpoint pens
> Work keys and key card
> Pill case full of vitamins
> Not pictured is my phone, car keys, water bottle, and iPhone charging cable.
> 
> These are the things I carry to work everyday. My regular handbag holds much less.


Ooh so cute! Love your accessories, I am a huge fan of anything in the ultraviolet color!


----------



## gettingthere

Inside tanner n-s tote:

Accordion double zip wallet
Sunglasses
Lunch
Large pouch with tampons, tide to go, headphones, epipen, hand cream, pen, perfume rollerball
Umbrella
Card case
Water bottle
Keys in outer pocket


----------



## gettingthere

Here are the pics!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gettingthere said:


> Here are the pics!
> View attachment 2200966
> 
> View attachment 2200968


 
Is this the regular sized Tanner or the mini Tanner? 

TIA


----------



## gettingthere

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Is this the regular sized Tanner or the mini Tanner?
> 
> TIA



Lol. Regular. And it still wasn't full. A very comfy bag on the shoulder even when loaded up


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gettingthere said:


> Lol. Regular. And it still wasn't full. A very comfy bag on the shoulder even when loaded up


 

Thanks!!


----------



## zaara10

jeya13 said:


> This isn't the best mod shot but its one I had taken back when I first got the bag a few mos ago..



I love this bag! I've been eyeing it in black. But it might be too similar to my black Kristin clutch w/ the chain straps.


----------



## anjc

Mom2jtv said:


> View attachment 2200441
> View attachment 2200442
> View attachment 2200443



I am in LOVE with this bag!!!  I know it will be older when I finish with all of my med classes, but I so want to treat myself to this style/color bag when I am done!


----------



## Coachmomme

Well I meant to post this last night, but here is what I carried for date night with the hubby! It's so fun to use my Legacy Penny in fuchsia because 98 per cent of the time I carry bigger handbags to accommodate the necessities of motherhood! She received so many compliments...is it possible for your handbag to influence your mood? Because mine certainly did last night!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Coachmomme said:


> Well I meant to post this last night, but here is what I carried for date night with the hubby! It's so fun to use my Legacy Penny in fuchsia because 98 per cent of the time I carry bigger handbags to accommodate the necessities of motherhood! She received so many compliments...is it possible for your handbag to influence your mood? Because mine certainly did last night!


 

Gorgeous!  Love the fuschia color, too.  And yes!  It is very possible for a handbag to influence your mood.  Happens to me all the time.  Some bags I have makes me smile just looking at them.  I love that.


----------



## Coachmomme

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous!  Love the fuschia color, too.  And yes!  It is very possible for a handbag to influence your mood.  Happens to me all the time.  Some bags I have makes me smile just looking at them.  I love that.


Thanks!  The Penny purse is teeny but holds my phone, ID with a skinny wallet (which really want...the robin color) and maybe a compact.  But if its only a few hours, it's all I need!  And yes I am a huge fan of the fuchsia, I am kicking myself for not getting a wallet!


----------



## mightymama

Lots of stuff!  My daughter's coach wallet, my wallet, lip gloss, business cards, gym, receipts, a list for the store, some change, sunglasses.
Love my Coach purse!


----------



## yellowbernie

Here is what is in my new Legacy Signature weekend tote. It is so comfortable to wear and light weight


----------



## yellowbernie

And now the picture of all the goodies. 





Black Legacy Zip Wallet, 
Legacy colbalt slim wallet
Legacy small cosmetic bag in sunflower
Legacy motif wristlet
black leather notepad holder
vb eyeglass holder with readers
Mentos gum
Legacy card case in Chambry
Coach Mirror
Inhaler
Nasal spray
In the zip pocket I carry small store discount cards.


----------



## Coachmomme

yellowbernie said:


> And now the picture of all the goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Legacy Zip Wallet,
> Legacy colbalt slim wallet
> Legacy small cosmetic bag in sunflower
> Legacy motif wristlet
> black leather notepad holder
> vb eyeglass holder with readers
> Mentos gum
> Legacy card case in Chambry
> Coach Mirror
> Inhaler
> Nasal spray
> In the zip pocket I carry small store discount cards.


Oh I love all your legacy organizers!  The colors are darling, and what a great bag!! I have been eyeing this in the orange color, niceto see how much it can hold!


----------



## yellowbernie

Coachmomme said:


> Oh I love all your legacy organizers!  The colors are darling, and what a great bag!! I have been eyeing this in the orange color, niceto see how much it can hold!


Thanks, it's a great bag, very light weight.  You should get it.  Oh and yes it does hold alot.


----------



## user448751

Love looking at this thread.    Everyone has such cute accessories.

I'm a minimalist on most days.  Unless I have the kids with me, then it tends to fill up.


----------



## gettingthere

larali said:


> Love looking at this thread.    Everyone has such cute accessories.
> 
> I'm a minimalist on most days.  Unless I have the kids with me, then it tends to fill up.



Love this minimalism. I've just gotten the big bag bug so now I'm filling it


----------



## jeya13

yellowbernie said:


> And now the picture of all the goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Legacy Zip Wallet,
> Legacy colbalt slim wallet
> Legacy small cosmetic bag in sunflower
> Legacy motif wristlet
> black leather notepad holder
> vb eyeglass holder with readers
> Mentos gum
> Legacy card case in Chambry
> Coach Mirror
> Inhaler
> Nasal spray
> In the zip pocket I carry small store discount cards.



Cute bag and love all the accessories!


----------



## tnsweetness

I am always shocked at how much the Juliette holds...




This Madison girl's belly is full of Legacy! Lol




UV Wristlet
Cobalt pencil case with Lemon and Fuschia  card holders
Fuschia zip around wallet
Silver Agenda
Tourmaline medium cosmetic case
Lemon large card holder
Fuschia coin purse
Legacy card holder 
Coach mirror
Keys 
Samsung Galaxy S3 with HK cover


----------



## tnsweetness

Oh and I use the coin purse for Flash drives...the Hello Kitty is a flash drive too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

As of today!

iPad missing bc I am using it!


----------



## Bag Fetish

crazyforcoach09 said:


> As of today!
> 
> iPad missing bc I am using it!



I love your patent case(navy) which is that .. did you cut the strap?


----------



## luv1

Raspberry Op Art Maggie
Hula Girl Fob
Magenta pleated leather wristlet
Raspberry Op Art small wallet
Chain link small wristlet
Script frame wristlet 
Legacy stripe umbrella


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bag Fetish said:


> I love your patent case(navy) which is that .. did you cut the strap?



Audrey capacity wristlet
strap..didnt come with strap only long pull tag


----------



## Shoebaglady

what's in my LV Hampstead mm....all Coach!! I use the clutch as a catch all & the passport holder as an agenda!


----------



## nihash

larali said:


> Love looking at this thread.    Everyone has such cute accessories.
> 
> I'm a minimalist on most days.  Unless I have the kids with me, then it tends to fill up.



Love the wallet . Is it a coach??


----------



## Lola69

Shoebaglady said:


> what's in my LV Hampstead mm....all Coach!! I use the clutch as a catch all & the passport holder as an agenda!
> View attachment 2210461



Love all of this!!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Lola69 said:


> Love all of this!!!


----------



## user448751

nihash said:


> Love the wallet . Is it a coach??



Thank you!  No, it's a vintage Etienne Aigner which I am also obsessed with, besides Coach   I have a couple of vintage Aigner purses now, the wallet, and I'm waiting for a vintage card case in the mail.


----------



## Shoebaglady

Here is what I am carrying in my Miranda:


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:


> Here is what I am carrying in my Miranda:
> View attachment 2213191
> 
> View attachment 2213192
> 
> View attachment 2213193



What do you keep in your golf ball holder... ? 
I have debated one just for the case.. how much are they ?


----------



## Shoebaglady

Bag Fetish said:


> What do you keep in your golf ball holder... ?
> I have debated one just for the case.. how much are they ?



It's a great little golf ball case!!!! Reminds me of an LV mini papillion  I love the clasp on it to hang off d~rings. Right now, I'm using it for cosmetics but I also use it to holds my meds. Mine was $17.50.


----------



## Caspin22

Moving back into Devin today, so I thought I'd take a shot of my stuff:

Flat motif wristlet in UV
Large wristlet in Marine
MFF brown siggy universal case
Kenneth Cole Reaction checkbook cover (soon to be replaced with a Poppy purple polka dot double zip wallet with PCE)
Poppy medium skinny for business cards
MFF wallet that I can't let go of because I love the style, functionally
Tartan Scottie badge holder
iPhone
Keys with Coach terrier fob


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> Moving back into Devin today, so I thought I'd take a shot of my stuff:
> 
> Flat motif wristlet in UV
> Large wristlet in Marine
> MFF brown siggy universal case
> Kenneth Cole Reaction checkbook cover (soon to be replaced with a Poppy purple polka dot double zip wallet with PCE)
> Poppy medium skinny for business cards
> MFF wallet that I can't let go of because I love the style, functionally
> Tartan Scottie badge holder
> iPhone
> Keys with Coach terrier fob
> 
> View attachment 2213586


 
I love all your purple goodies!!!


----------



## Caspin22

Sarah03 said:


> I love all your purple goodies!!!



Can you tell what my favorite color is?


----------



## bagee

Shoebaglady said:


> what's in my LV Hampstead mm....all Coach!! I use the clutch as a catch all & the passport holder as an agenda!
> View attachment 2210461



Looks so pretty in there!


----------



## bagee

Shoebaglady said:


> Here is what I am carrying in my Miranda:
> View attachment 2213191
> 
> View attachment 2213192
> 
> View attachment 2213193



Oh I keep stalking for Miranda!


----------



## bagee

Canderson22 said:


> Can you tell what my favorite color is?



Great color...lots of pretties in that bag!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:


> It's a great little golf ball case!!!! Reminds me of an LV mini papillion  I love the clasp on it to hang off d~rings. Right now, I'm using it for cosmetics but I also use it to holds my meds. Mine was $17.50.
> View attachment 2213524


omg i want o.....


----------



## jeya13

Sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## bevie125

Mini Legacy Archival Satchel in watermelon/snow


----------



## KCeboKing

bevie125 said:


> Mini Legacy Archival Satchel in watermelon/snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215431
> 
> View attachment 2215432
> 
> View attachment 2215435



Omg!!! That bag is fabulous!!! I love it!!! I fear it would be too small for me, but I still want it!!!


----------



## Caspin22

bevie125 said:


> Mini Legacy Archival Satchel in watermelon/snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215431
> 
> View attachment 2215432
> 
> View attachment 2215435



Sooooo cute!  And is that a cobalt patent Willis I spy behind her?


----------



## bevie125

Canderson22 said:


> Sooooo cute!  And is that a cobalt patent Willis I spy behind her?



Thank you! Yes that would be a patent Willis behind her


----------



## bevie125

KCeboKing said:


> Omg!!! That bag is fabulous!!! I love it!!! I fear it would be too small for me, but I still want it!!!



Thank you, I thought the same thing, but as you see she holds quite a bit


----------



## Caspin22

bevie125 said:


> Mini Legacy Archival Satchel in watermelon/snow



I saw one of these at my outlet today - so small and cute and smooshy soft in person!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> Can you tell what my favorite color is?



I'm right there with you!!  Ill have to post my updated goodies soon!!


----------



## Sarah03

I got her in the mail and moved right in!  Mama Sage in Platinum!
View attachment 2218561

View attachment 2218562

View attachment 2218563


----------



## Scooch

Sarah03 said:


> I got her in the mail and moved right in! Mama Sage in Platinum!
> View attachment 2218561
> 
> View attachment 2218562
> 
> View attachment 2218563


 
Gorgeous! Waiting patiently for my Black Laila to get here! Tommorow cant get here fast enough!


----------



## Sarah03

Scooch said:


> Gorgeous! Waiting patiently for my Black Laila to get here! Tommorow cant get here fast enough!


 
Thanks!  I cant wait to see pics of your Laila!  Black laila is next on my list... for the right price 

Congrats!


----------



## thewiseprincess

bevie125 said:


> Mini Legacy Archival Satchel in watermelon/snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215431
> 
> View attachment 2215432
> 
> View attachment 2215435



She is gorgeous!

How is the watermelon color? I have been trying to figure out whether I should get a perforated duffle in watermelon/snow, and in some pictures it looks brighter/more hot pink than in others. I love how it looks in your pictures, but some of the other pictures I've seen are just too bright for me. I know it is a different bag, but do you find the color of your watermelon/snow bag to change depending on lighting? If so, does it usually look the way it does in your photos or does it change significantly?

Thanks!


----------



## bevie125

thewiseprincess said:


> She is gorgeous!
> 
> How is the watermelon color? I have been trying to figure out whether I should get a perforated duffle in watermelon/snow, and in some pictures it looks brighter/more hot pink than in others. I love how it looks in your pictures, but some of the other pictures I've seen are just too bright for me. I know it is a different bag, but do you find the color of your watermelon/snow bag to change depending on lighting? If so, does it usually look the way it does in your photos or does it change significantly?
> 
> Thanks!



I love the watermelon color! Yes it is bright, but I dont find it to be hurting your eyes bright. I agree that some pictures are hard to judge it's true color, it does have a lot to do with the lighting in the room, etc. I say go far it! It's a great Pop of color.


----------



## sandyclaws

Sarah03 said:


> I got her in the mail and moved right in! Mama Sage in Platinum!
> View attachment 2218561
> 
> View attachment 2218562
> 
> View attachment 2218563


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!! i wish i could carry this light!! love the details on this bag


----------



## Sarah03

sandyclaws said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!! i wish i could carry this light!! love the details on this bag


 Thank you!  All the details make her so pretty!  I'm with ya... its going to be difficult to not put a bunch of stuff in her "Just because it will fit" lol


----------



## iuvcoach

bevie125 said:


> Mini Legacy Archival Satchel in watermelon/snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215431
> 
> View attachment 2215432
> 
> View attachment 2215435



So cute


----------



## Bag Fetish

in my molly today is 13.3" acer laptop


----------



## Mom2jtv

Canderson22 said:


> Moving back into Devin today, so I thought I'd take a shot of my stuff:
> 
> Flat motif wristlet in UV
> Large wristlet in Marine
> MFF brown siggy universal case
> Kenneth Cole Reaction checkbook cover (soon to be replaced with a Poppy purple polka dot double zip wallet with PCE)
> Poppy medium skinny for business cards
> MFF wallet that I can't let go of because I love the style, functionally
> Tartan Scottie badge holder
> iPhone
> Keys with Coach terrier fob
> 
> View attachment 2213586



Love all these purple things!


----------



## thewiseprincess

Bag Fetish said:


> in my molly today is 13.3" acer laptop
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/coach/2221104d1371307703-molly-owners-imageuploadedbypurseforum1371307701.804322.jpg



Oh my goodness, when I saw the stickers on your laptop, I thought it said Science:Nation instead of Stance:Nation and then I automatically thought the Form>Function was supposed to mean that form begets function and was wondering why there wasn't a full arrow there. Man oh man, biochemistry hasn't left me even though the semester ended. 

In other news, I'm really impressed that a 13.3" laptop fits into the Molly!


----------



## Bag Fetish

thewiseprincess said:


> Oh my goodness, when I saw the stickers on your laptop, I thought it said Science:Nation instead of Stance:Nation and then I automatically thought the Form>Function was supposed to mean that form begets function and was wondering why there wasn't a full arrow there. Man oh man, biochemistry hasn't left me even though the semester ended.
> 
> In other news, I'm really impressed that a 13.3" laptop fits into the Molly!



Lol...


----------



## Shoebaglady

In my large Sophia:


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:


> In my large Sophia:
> 
> View attachment 2222585



Love it all... 
I'm playing with my bags today and trying to decide which to use


----------



## pinksprinkles8

Shoebaglady said:


> In my large Sophia:
> 
> View attachment 2222585


I love all your fuchsia goodness inside


----------



## Shoebaglady

Bag Fetish said:


> Love it all...
> I'm playing with my bags today and trying to decide which to use



Thanks  With your collection, that must be a very hard decision with all those lovelies!!



pinksprinkles8 said:


> I love all your fuchsia goodness inside



  awww, thanks!


----------



## sandyclaws

Shoebaglady said:


> In my large Sophia:
> 
> View attachment 2222585



I love the Sophia and I love this print! Black on black siggy is one of my fab prints


----------



## Shoebaglady

sandyclaws said:


> I love the Sophia and I love this print! Black on black siggy is one of my fab prints



  Thanks!!  It's one of those bags that is carefree and reliable.


----------



## bevie125

Inside my Legacy Archival two tone Magazine Tote in Sand/Watermelon


----------



## bostongirl19

I travel pretty light, so my bag usually has:

-stripe slim wallet
-phone
-keys
-hand lotion
-body spray
-lip balm
-tweezers
-nail clippers
-small utility knife
-hand sanitizer
-point & shoot camera, occasionally dslr with a small lens
-lipstick
-"emergency kit" (tiny bag w/ floss, sewing kit, tampon, breath drops, stain wipe, etc)

I try not to carry too much, just the things I generally might need with me.


----------



## luv1

Shoebaglady said:


> what's in my LV Hampstead mm....all Coach!! I use the clutch as a catch all & the passport holder as an agenda!
> View attachment 2210461


 How do you use the passport holder as an agenda? Are there inserts to fit?


----------



## Shoebaglady

luv1 said:


> How do you use the passport holder as an agenda? Are there inserts to fit?



Yes, the small 3x5 Coach spiral agenda fits perfectly!


----------



## luv1

Shoebaglady said:


> Yes, the small 3x5 Coach spiral agenda fits perfectly!


 Thank you so much!!! I desperately need a Coach agenda!!!!!


----------



## Kmiller_41

Here's all my stuff


----------



## Shoebaglady

luv1 said:


> Thank you so much!!! I desperately need a Coach agenda!!!!!



You're welcome!  Now, that i've discovered using the passport cover as an agenda, all my other agenda's are unused.  It's so sleek!



Kmiller_41 said:


> View attachment 2228146
> 
> 
> Here's all my stuff



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Just switched bags... 

Changed the insides too


^^ this little gem holds a ton.


----------



## NurseKelly

Switched to my Maggie today since it's raining:


----------



## Shoebaglady

Bag Fetish said:


> Just switched bags...
> 
> Changed the insides too
> 
> 
> ^^ this little gem holds a ton.



I need to get one of those zippered cases!


----------



## Shoebaglady

NurseKelly said:


> Switched to my Maggie today since it's raining:
> 
> View attachment 2230849



Love your goodies!  What is the case with the owl on it....that is cute!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:


> I need to get one of those zippered cases!



I am loving them... and the price is right.


----------



## snwglobe

I am a recent convert to zippered cases.  They are so helpful when switching bags.  I prefer one side clear or with mesh so I can see what is inside.



Shoebaglady said:


> I need to get one of those zippered cases!


----------



## nihash

Bag Fetish said:


> Just switched bags...
> 
> Changed the insides too
> 
> 
> ^^ this little gem holds a ton.


Wowww..do you have a style number for the zippered case??? TIA!


----------



## dolphinsdurban

My coach bag is with lots of items in the bag


----------



## LvoesBags

Inside my Plume Phoebe  

Legacy Black soft wallet
Legacy Tourmaline med cosmetic case
Legacy Robin photo fob
Mace in the Pink case
Gum
Store reward cards 
Deposit slips and other paperwork
Legacy stripe pouch (lip balm and hand sanitizer)


----------



## janetter

In my Zoe I have a zippered pouch with " leakable items" sunglasses, Coach op art planner..lg, gum, life savers, coach sig envelope wallet, keys on Coach cherry and twinkie keychains,


----------



## AnieB

Wow do I have a lot of shopping to do!  All I have at the moment is a Coach signature small wristlet that I bought at coach factory online store and of course lotion, hand sanitizer and lip stuff.  Love browsing through everyone's post to get ideas!  Thanks girls!  : )


----------



## janetter

I also added a small vial of spf 50 to my zippered case


----------



## Sierraxoxo

White Pebbled Leather Brooke Hobo (absolutely gorgeous)
- vera bradley turnlock wallet in mocha rouge
-cell phone
- mini body spray
- off brand makeup pouch
- Chapstick (red velvet cupcake)


----------



## MamaLuvsCoach

Phoebe and friends...


----------



## nihash

janetter said:


> I also added a small vial of spf 50 to my zippered case


Where did you get your zippered case? Desperately looking for one!Thanks!


----------



## janetter

Its a Coach vial case for medicines, I just put my must haves in it, sunscreen in one of the vials,( I got them 3 plastic pill cases from walmart) I put tylanol. Chapstick, mini nail clippers and file spare contacts, In the other case I put my once a month kit whixh contains a compact tampon, thong liner, extra thong, fenanine wipes, midol. A girl has to be prepaired!


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Here's a picture of my purse from yesterday's post...


----------



## sandyclaws

Here's what's in my bag today

Minus my iphone that I used to take the pic and charger 

-large Tourmaline wristlet
-hobo Lauren wallet
-car keys
-work keys
-small VS body spray
-Avon lotion
-probably 1 Kleenex left in the plastic 
-small notebook
-glasses


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sierraxoxo said:


> Here's a picture of my purse from yesterday's post...



I WANT THIS BAG!! 
 what color is the lining?


----------



## evenuette

Bag Fetish said:


> I WANT THIS BAG!!
> what color is the lining?


Agreed! Tell us more.  I don't recognize it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

That is Brooke.. the parchment bag! 


Black Phoebe


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Bag Fetish said:


> I WANT THIS BAG!!
> what color is the lining?


It's a gorgeous lavender I can post a pic if you'd like.


----------



## Sierraxoxo

evenuette said:


> Agreed! Tell us more.  I don't recognize it.


It's the pebbled leather Brooke Hobo


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sierraxoxo said:


> It's a gorgeous lavender I can post a pic if you'd like.



Please! Is this the regular size or the Xl? 
Can you post the style code?


----------



## evenuette

Looking at the dimensions, it looks so similar to the silver pebbled leather MFF duffle that is on its way to me -- just with two handles (which I kind of like better).


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Bag Fetish said:


> Please! Is this the regular size or the Xl?
> Can you post the style code?


I'm not sure if it is the regular or XL size, so I took a mod pic to give you an idea. And the style code is F17165.

(Please ignore my attire, today's my day off and I felt like being lazy, also ignore the mess which is my room lol)

(Also in the last pic the spot is on the mirror, not the bag)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sierraxoxo said:


> I'm not sure if it is the regular or XL size, so I took a mod pic to give you an idea. And the style code is F17165.
> 
> (Please ignore my attire, today's my day off and I felt like being lazy, lol)



Omg I want this bag.. 
I need to locate it in this color.. Thanks


----------



## LvoesBags

MamaLuvsCoach said:


> Phoebe and friends...


Love this! Everything is so pretty and close to matching your phoebe.


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Bag Fetish said:


> Omg I want this bag..
> I need to locate it in this color.. Thanks


It really is a gorgeous bag!! And I think they might have it on Amazon.


----------



## MamaLuvsCoach

LvoesBags said:


> Love this! Everything is so pretty and close to matching your phoebe.




Thank you! Actually most of this matches my cranberry Phoebe a lot better.


----------



## ZSP

This is what's in most every bag I carry...except for a really small one like my pocket purse.





I had that Brooke bag in pebbled leather a couple of years ago and returned it.  Now I could kick myself.  It's really a great bag.


----------



## evenuette

ZSP said:


> This is what's in most every bag I carry...except for a really small one like my pocket purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had that Brooke bag in pebbled leather a couple of years ago and returned it.  Now I could kick myself.  It's really a great bag.


Love the Lodis credit card wallet! I ordered one off eBay and mine is coming tomorrow.


----------



## gettingthere

Wow. My tanner tote can hold so much! Giving a talk at a different university tomorrow so I've packed tonight. 

15" MacBook Pro retina
Double zip legacy wallet
Sunglasses
Small saffiano wristlets with tissues perfume, lipstick etc
Large pouch with headphones and misc crap
Red thing is a shopping bag
Umbrella
Extra key pouch
Extra card holder
Jumbo PTG organizer

LV cles with house and car keys and license is not in pic but in the outside zippered pocket. 

Still b comfy on shoulder and room for lunch!


----------



## diva7633

Loading up my new Fuchsia Rory


----------



## bevie125

Rory Colorblock Navy/Black


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

bevie125 said:


> Rory Colorblock Navy/Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2239634
> View attachment 2239635


 

Twins on the fob and the bag!  I have mine loaded up and ready for work tomorrow.  GMTA!!


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## nabila11

bevie125 said:


> Rory Colorblock Navy/Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2239634
> View attachment 2239635


your Rory is gorgeous...


----------



## nabila11

bevie125 said:


> Rory Colorblock Navy/Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2239634
> View attachment 2239635


and also your bag charm..I love it


----------



## Sarah03

I moved into Laila tonight!  I need to break her in a little more!  So here are her insides...
UV Wallet, black signature checkbook cover, purple lurex wristlet, Coach Lisbeth sunglasses, and Kleenex!!
View attachment 2245140

Next, the contents of the wristlet
View attachment 2245141

A close up of the key fob I attached
View attachment 2245142

And miss Laila!
View attachment 2245143

Thanks for looking


----------



## Sarah03

diva7633 said:


> Loading up my new Fuchsia Rory
> 
> View attachment 2238804


 
Beautiful bag!  And I love all of your colorful accessories!!


----------



## Sarah03

bevie125 said:


> Rory Colorblock Navy/Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2239634
> View attachment 2239635


 Love it all!!  Beautiful!


----------



## bagee

Sarah03 said:


> I moved into Laila tonight!  I need to break her in a little more!  So here are her insides...
> UV Wallet, black signature checkbook cover, purple lurex wristlet, Coach Lisbeth sunglasses, and Kleenex!!
> View attachment 2245140
> 
> Next, the contents of the wristlet
> View attachment 2245141
> 
> A close up of the key fob I attached
> View attachment 2245142
> 
> And miss Laila!
> View attachment 2245143
> 
> Thanks for looking



Gorgeous bag... and insides!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sarah03 said:


> I moved into Laila tonight!  I need to break her in a little more!  So here are her insides...
> UV Wallet, black signature checkbook cover, purple lurex wristlet, Coach Lisbeth sunglasses, and Kleenex!!
> View attachment 2245140
> 
> Next, the contents of the wristlet
> View attachment 2245141
> 
> A close up of the key fob I attached
> View attachment 2245142
> 
> And miss Laila!
> View attachment 2245143
> 
> Thanks for looking


 

Beautiful bag!  Her insides are pretty as well!


----------



## Sarah03

Thanks bagee & nutsaboutcoach!!


----------



## Caspin22

Giving my MSB a break and moving into marine duffle for the week, so I figured I'd take a photo of everything while it's out.


----------



## lanta1999

Had to downsize for my city Willis.
UV small wristlet-holds debit card and cash
Lemon medium skinny holds store cards, insurance cards, etc.
 Cobalt pencil case holds receipts
 Calendar, pillcase, powder, lipgloss, keys, and phone(not pictured).


----------



## lanta1999

I forgot to mention the pink binder in the back holds my coupons so I can afford more Coach!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Trying out my Rose Perri Hippie.. It holds everything that was inside Isabelle,


----------



## sandyclaws

Bag Fetish said:


> Trying out my Rose Perri Hippie.. It holds everything that was inside Isabelle,


 
what i didn't know you had this!! or did i miss it? love the color and its so cute!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

lamujerderene said:


>



which bag is this you have in your signature?


----------



## ChicMama23

I have the same bag and I love it.  I typically carry my coach wallet or wristlets, cell, pen, lip balm, gum, note pad, hand sanitizer and change purse.


----------



## regenayu

I had a small Dooney and Bourke purse before and just upgraded to a larger Coach purse! In my bag, I carry:
-my journal
-keys
-wallet
-reading book
-earphones
-iPod


Loving my new (and BIGGER) purse!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

regenayu said:


> I had a small Dooney and Bourke purse before and just upgraded to a larger Coach purse! In my bag, I carry:
> -my journal
> -keys
> -wallet
> -reading book
> -earphones
> -iPod
> 
> 
> Loving my new (and BIGGER) purse!


 
Welcome!
Which Coach bag did you get?


----------



## paulina1234

New to me metro clutch .... With my wallet, checkbook, card & lipstick case and keys, and sunnies. Wrist strap is tucked away in loops under the lid.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

paulina1234 said:


> New to me metro clutch .... With my wallet, checkbook, card & lipstick case and keys, and sunnies. Wrist strap is tucked away in loops under the lid.
> View attachment 2255801
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255800



What a beautiful clutch!!!!


----------



## bagee

paulina1234 said:


> New to me metro clutch .... With my wallet, checkbook, card & lipstick case and keys, and sunnies. Wrist strap is tucked away in loops under the lid.
> View attachment 2255801
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255800



I love this! Classy!!


----------



## emilybug

Bag Fetish said:


> Trying out my Rose Perri Hippie.. It holds everything that was inside Isabelle,



I love this! Look at that slouch! Mmmmmmm! She looks really roomy, too!


----------



## Bag Fetish

emilybug said:


> I love this! Look at that slouch! Mmmmmmm! She looks really roomy, too!


Yes she is ..


----------



## paulina1234

Thank you 
Just discovering "vintage coach"...


----------



## Scarytales

Hii!! I'm new here and yesterday I just moved into my new Marine Courtenay!


----------



## SoFloGirl

Scarytales said:


> Hii!! I'm new here and yesterday I just moved into my new Marine Courtenay!



The color is amazing, love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Scarytales said:


> Hii!! I'm new here and yesterday I just moved into my new Marine Courtenay!


 

Welcome!  Love your Marine Courtenay!


----------



## yellowbernie

Scarytales said:


> Hii!! I'm new here and yesterday I just moved into my new Marine Courtenay!


Hi, Welcome love your Courtenay, the color is so pretty, I have it in Black and am carrying it now.  Enjoy.


----------



## iuvcoach

Fuchsia Molly w/ cupcake fob 

Large UV Cosmetic
Robin Slim Wallet
Fuchsia Card Case 
HK Coin Holder


----------



## iuvcoach

iuvcoach said:


> fuchsia molly w/ cupcake fob
> 
> large uv cosmetic
> robin slim wallet
> fuchsia card case
> hk coin holder


----------



## Mom2jtv

iuvcoach said:


> View attachment 2261789



I love these colors together!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

In my new to me Ali which I adore~
Pochette: gum, foldable tote, comb, mac compact, lipsticks, lip balm, hand sanitizer, tissue, hair ties, tweezers, nail file, pen, snack bar, nail cutter. 
Floral pouch: mints
Madras pouch: cotton swabs, nivea cream, tape measure, moist towelettes. 
Passport holder I use as an agenda.
Madras golf ball holder: medication.
Cles: extra cell phone battery
Wallet, keys, gum, gloss. 



Inside:


----------



## sandyclaws

Scarytales said:


> Hii!! I'm new here and yesterday I just moved into my new Marine Courtenay!


welcom to tPF!!! if you LOVE Coach then you'll have blast here ^_^ your bag is GORGEOUS and i love everything that you have!! i know have the need to have a lil skull pouch! oooo and i love your Jack ;]



iuvcoach said:


> View attachment 2261789


gorgeous as always! loving your HK too 


Shoebaglady said:


> In my new to me Ali which I adore~
> Pochette: gum, foldable tote, comb, mac compact, lipsticks, lip balm, hand sanitizer, tissue, hair ties, tweezers, nail file, pen, snack bar, nail cutter.
> Floral pouch: mints
> Madras pouch: cotton swabs, nivea cream, tape measure, moist towelettes.
> Passport holder I use as an agenda.
> Madras golf ball holder: medication.
> Cles: extra cell phone battery
> Wallet, keys, gum, gloss.
> View attachment 2262456
> 
> 
> Inside:
> View attachment 2262457


holy cow!! that lil bag carries so much!! oooo i bet the leather is just amazing too


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what I'm lugging around in my large Kristin hobo today.  She looks all neat and tidy now, but by tonight it'll be a jumbled up free-for-all in there. 

Ray-Ban sunglasses
Tiffany eyeglasses
RM tomato red Erin pouch ("I Came, I Shopped, I Conquered") - makeup
MbMJ Hazelnut Classic Q Trifold Wallet
RM electric fuchsia Cory pouch ("Saving is SO last year") - barettes, Clipa, throat drops, etc.
Gum
Ferragamo credit card case in shell gray - business cards and loyalty program cards
MbMJ Cement Classic Q key pouch

Not pictured is my iPhone.


----------



## Shoebaglady

sandyclaws said:


> holy cow!! that lil bag carries so much!! oooo i bet the leather is just amazing too




I was surprised at how much I could fit in there too!  The leather is amazing and survived a trip through the washing machine unscathed.


----------



## cchan32

Mom2jtv said:


> View attachment 2200441
> View attachment 2200442
> View attachment 2200443
> 
> 
> I've shared my bag before, but I laid everything out for a blog post so I thought I'd share the pics here also.
> 
> Inside marine Rory I have:
> Purse-to-go jumbo organizer
> Filofax
> Legacy slim zip wallet in UV
> Large legacy wristlet in UV (holds essentials including everything from a miniflashlight to hair ties)
> Round Legacy coin case in fuchsia
> Legacy card case in robin
> Tissues
> Lipstick
> Gum and mints
> Kate Spade Sunglasses
> LePen set
> Assorted ballpoint pens
> Work keys and key card
> Pill case full of vitamins
> Not pictured is my phone, car keys, water bottle, and iPhone charging cable.
> 
> These are the things I carry to work everyday. My regular handbag holds much less.


LOVE the color!


----------



## KTScrlet

Scarytales said:


> Hii!! I'm new here and yesterday I just moved into my new Marine Courtenay!



Love the bag and contents.  I love Pink Chiffon also.


----------



## KTScrlet

iuvcoach said:


> View attachment 2261789



So pretty.


----------



## ledobe

Shoebaglady said:


> In my new to me Ali which I adore~
> Pochette: gum, foldable tote, comb, mac compact, lipsticks, lip balm, hand sanitizer, tissue, hair ties, tweezers, nail file, pen, snack bar, nail cutter.
> Floral pouch: mints
> Madras pouch: cotton swabs, nivea cream, tape measure, moist towelettes.
> Passport holder I use as an agenda.
> Madras golf ball holder: medication.
> Cles: extra cell phone battery
> Wallet, keys, gum, gloss.
> View attachment 2262456
> 
> 
> Inside:
> View attachment 2262457



Did you get that in eBay recently?  Just curious because I recently talked myself out of bidding on one. I love my whiskey Ali and I love pink bags but I'm broke!  Super cute though, this post is going to make it harder to resist next time!

Anyway, what I'm here to ask is: what are you using in your passport cover?


----------



## photogurl

iuvcoach said:


> View attachment 2261789



I love all the bright colors! I am very jealous of your cupcake fob!


----------



## Shoebaglady

ledobe said:


> Did you get that in eBay recently?  Just curious because I recently talked myself out of bidding on one. I love my whiskey Ali and I love pink bags but I'm broke!  Super cute though, this post is going to make it harder to resist next time!
> 
> Anyway, what I'm here to ask is: what are you using in your passport cover?



No, I'm not an eBayer at all.   I got this from a friend in the US who wasn't using it.  I'd love an Ali in whiskey.  It's such a great bag and hold sooooo much!!!

I use Coach's 3x5 agenda in the passport holder.  It is perfect.  I have a few of the zip around agenda's but they are too bulky.  This one is sleek and compact.   it !!!!


----------



## ledobe

Shoebaglady said:


> No, I'm not an eBayer at all.  I got this from a friend in the US who wasn't using it. I'd love an Ali in whiskey. It's such a great bag and hold sooooo much!!!
> 
> I use Coach's 3x5 agenda in the passport holder. It is perfect. I have a few of the zip around agenda's but they are too bulky. This one is sleek and compact.  it !!!!


 
Thanks-I'll have to check out the agenda.  I kept thinking it might be good for that but I'd never done the research, thanks for posting your idea!


----------



## sandyclaws

Hot pink gathered Lindsey


----------



## Bag Fetish

sandyclaws said:


> Hot pink gathered Lindsey
> View attachment 2266729



LUST this color


----------



## paula3boys

sandyclaws said:


> Hot pink gathered Lindsey
> View attachment 2266729



I need to get uv card case and tourmaline wristlet. Sigh....


----------



## sandyclaws

paula3boys said:


> I need to get uv card case and tourmaline wristlet. Sigh....



Aww thanks. I love how handy the card cases are


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

sandyclaws said:


> Hot pink gathered Lindsey
> View attachment 2266729



I love how colorful the inside of your bag is!!


----------



## SandraElle

I'm just 2 months and 19 days into my Coach obsession so not everything is matchy-matchy yet. Give me time. Also, y'all understand this could...and most likely will...all change by tomorrow. But for today, this is what I have in my Marine Rory:


iPad with turquoise leather cover. Not Coach. (The crowd gasps!)
Black Legacy eReader sleeve. (I won't tell you what's really in it.)
Bright Magenta Legacy Large Wristlet. (Holds my 943 tubes of lip gloss beautifully.)
Legacy gray croc-embossed accordion zip wallet. (A pre-buy to the matching gray croc-embossed Legacy Large Harper satchel I plan to get in September unless I whine enough and he gives in to my needs sooner.)
Misc needful things: Maui Jim sunglasses, Starbucks after-coffee mints, best ever Retinol anti-aging hand cream with SPF 12, and an extra key to my vehicle on my vintage spinning spur key chain.


----------



## Caspin22

SandraElle said:


> I'm just 2 months and 19 days into my Coach obsession so not everything is matchy-matchy yet. Give me time. Also, y'all understand this could...and most likely will...all change by tomorrow. But for today, this is what I have in my Marine Rory:
> 
> 
> iPad with turquoise leather cover. Not Coach. (The crowd gasps!)
> Black Legacy eReader sleeve. (I won't tell you what's really in it.)
> Bright Magenta Legacy Large Wristlet. (Holds my 943 tubes of lip gloss beautifully.)
> Legacy gray croc-embossed accordion zip wallet. (A pre-buy to the matching gray croc-embossed Legacy Large Harper satchel I plan to get in September unless I whine enough and he gives in to my needs sooner.)
> Misc needful things: Maui Jim sunglasses, Starbucks after-coffee mints, best ever Retinol anti-aging hand cream with SPF 12, and an extra key to my vehicle on my vintage spinning spur key chain.



Beautiful!!  I especially love that gray croc wallet...I have an obsession with all things grey lately for some reason!


----------



## sandyclaws

SandraElle said:


> I'm just 2 months and 19 days into my Coach obsession so not everything is matchy-matchy yet. Give me time. Also, y'all understand this could...and most likely will...all change by tomorrow. But for today, this is what I have in my Marine Rory:
> 
> 
> iPad with turquoise leather cover. Not Coach. (The crowd gasps!)
> Black Legacy eReader sleeve. (I won't tell you what's really in it.)
> Bright Magenta Legacy Large Wristlet. (Holds my 943 tubes of lip gloss beautifully.)
> Legacy gray croc-embossed accordion zip wallet. (A pre-buy to the matching gray croc-embossed Legacy Large Harper satchel I plan to get in September unless I whine enough and he gives in to my needs sooner.)
> Misc needful things: Maui Jim sunglasses, Starbucks after-coffee mints, best ever Retinol anti-aging hand cream with SPF 12, and an extra key to my vehicle on my vintage spinning spur key chain.



Love your Rory!! And it doesn't matter if you're not matchy matchy. I have 2 wallets and I wear them with all my bags. I like variety and like to have an array of color. Love your insides. So organized ^_^


----------



## SandraElle

sandyclaws said:


> Love your Rory!! And it doesn't matter if you're not matchy matchy. I have 2 wallets and I wear them with all my bags. I like variety and like to have an array of color. Love your insides. So organized ^_^



Yeah, being organized is a curse. Everything has to be in its proper place at all times. Accessories placed in the bag in a stairstep fashion (largest to smallest) with the Coach name facing forward and visible...sunglass case always tucked on the side nearest me when the bag is in the passenger seat...bla bla bla.  Is that weird?


----------



## jailnurse93

I'm carrying my black Rory today and this is what's inside.  I carry all of this stuff all of the time; it even fits in my Willis.  I do have vintage British Tan Coach; I think it's called a Compact bag??  When I carry it, I put my wallet and stuff that I access the most in it; the rest of my stuff I put in my black Lucky Whipstitch tote.  Yes, I carry TWO purses at once!  I'm an addict.  LOL

~Wallet (Leather Mundi Trifold)
~4" x 6" Cosmetics bag (a no-name lined suede bag)  Along with a few cosmetics, I always keep my pen in this bag.  Better safe than sorry.
~Coin purse (No-name leather zip; it has the image of stars, moon, and a city-scape.  I LOVE this thing)
~A pair of clean panties in a tiny leather zip bag (yeah, I go commando and have been caught in Dr's exam rooms without any--never again!! LOL)
~My dear mom's small card case wallet (Samsonite leather zip around-- she is in assisted living and I need her state ID and insurance cards for taking her to Dr's).
~Keys
~A neatly rolled nylon slip lead (to round up any stray dogs that I come across.  I also keep a Mendota slip lead hanging from the rear view mirror of my Jeep)


~~~In the inside zipper pocket of my purses, I always have the following:
---LED flashlight
--Spyderco knife w/ straight and serated edge
--Small pill case w/ meds and 2 Tylenol
--USB Flashdrive
--Tic Tac mints
--A spare Bic lighter

~~In the other two inside pockets:
--Reading glasses
--Sunglasses

I RARELY, if ever, put my phone in my purse!  It's always in the pocket of my Levi's.  I'd never hear it otherwise.  I also won't put an open pack of cigarettes in my bag; I hate tobacco in the bottom of my bag!  I will put an unopened one in though.... 


Listing all of my items makes it appear that I carry ALOT of stuff but in reality, everything that I carry is small.  I always keep my bag, wallets, cosmetics case super-organized.  I cannot stand an untidy wallet or purse!  I rarely have reciepts just floating around.  They are pulled out ASAP and entered into my debit ledger.

I've been carrying my black Rory for about a week now so it's time to move out of it.  I'm moving into either my Fossil Maddox Messenger in Scarlet or my brown Badgley Mischka belted satchel (I honestly don't know this bag's name--I think it was a Nordstrom exclusive).  Of course they are both leather!  I don't own a bag that isn't leather.

I also have a work bag, Frye Logan Zip Tote, that I carry.  I'm never without a change of clothes/shoes and an extra set of work clothes.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

SandraElle said:


> Yeah, being organized is a curse. Everything has to be in its proper place at all times. Accessories placed in the bag in a stairstep fashion (largest to smallest) with the Coach name facing forward and visible...sunglass case always tucked on the side nearest me when the bag is in the passenger seat...bla bla bla.  *Is that weird*?


 

Nope.  Not at all.  I'm the same way.


----------



## lis_sing

Inside my pebbled leather chelsea flap bag


----------



## Suzanne B.

SandraElle said:


> Yeah, being organized is a curse. Everything has to be in its proper place at all times. Accessories placed in the bag in a stairstep fashion (largest to smallest) with the Coach name facing forward and visible...sunglass case always tucked on the side nearest me when the bag is in the passenger seat...bla bla bla.  Is that weird?



Holy OCD Batman! There are others like me out there!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzanne B. said:


> Holy OCD Batman! There are others like me out there!


 
LOL, we're every where......   There are more of us than you know...


----------



## SandraElle

Suzanne B. said:


> Holy OCD Batman! There are others like me out there!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL, we're every where......   There are more of us than you know...



Yeah, except I call it CDO so it's in alphabetical order.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

SandraElle said:


> Yeah, except I call it CDO so it's in alphabetical order.



Yes, and capitalized!  I hear ya!


----------



## summerdaffodil

Taking my brand new Large Duffle in Cognac for a day out with the kids & here's what I can fit comfortably so far: 

- iPad Mini in Belkin Case
- Ferragamo Continental Wallet
- Ray Ban RB Oversize
- Alterna Makeup Case
- Marc Jacob Daisy Case for receipts, membership cards & coupons.
- Pampers Baby Wipes
- Candy
- Car & House Keys
- Samsung SGH3 (used to take pic) + Earphones 

It was quite heavy & I didn't even bring my iPad this time, not sure if I still can squeeze it in.


----------



## summerdaffodil

SandraElle said:


> I'm just 2 months and 19 days into my Coach obsession so not everything is matchy-matchy yet. Give me time. Also, y'all understand this could...and most likely will...all change by tomorrow. But for today, this is what I have in my Marine Rory:
> ....



It's a perfect shade of purple in a beautiful purse


----------



## summerdaffodil

iuvcoach said:


> View attachment 2261789



Gorgeous!! And I love your Hello Kitty Case


----------



## ledobe

jailnurse93 said:


> I'm carrying my black Rory today and this is what's inside.  I carry all of this stuff all of the time; it even fits in my Willis.  I do have vintage British Tan Coach; I think it's called a Compact bag??  When I carry it, I put my wallet and stuff that I access the most in it; the rest of my stuff I put in my black Lucky Whipstitch tote.  Yes, I carry TWO purses at once!  I'm an addict.  LOL
> 
> ~Wallet (Leather Mundi Trifold)
> ~4" x 6" Cosmetics bag (a no-name lined suede bag)  Along with a few cosmetics, I always keep my pen in this bag.  Better safe than sorry.
> ~Coin purse (No-name leather zip; it has the image of stars, moon, and a city-scape.  I LOVE this thing)
> ~A pair of clean panties in a tiny leather zip bag (yeah, I go commando and have been caught in Dr's exam rooms without any--never again!! LOL)
> ~My dear mom's small card case wallet (Samsonite leather zip around-- she is in assisted living and I need her state ID and insurance cards for taking her to Dr's).
> ~Keys
> ~A neatly rolled nylon slip lead (to round up any stray dogs that I come across.  I also keep a Mendota slip lead hanging from the rear view mirror of my Jeep)
> 
> 
> ~~~In the inside zipper pocket of my purses, I always have the following:
> ---LED flashlight
> --Spyderco knife w/ straight and serated edge
> --Small pill case w/ meds and 2 Tylenol
> --USB Flashdrive
> --Tic Tac mints
> --A spare Bic lighter
> 
> ~~In the other two inside pockets:
> --Reading glasses
> --Sunglasses
> 
> I RARELY, if ever, put my phone in my purse!  It's always in the pocket of my Levi's.  I'd never hear it otherwise.  I also won't put an open pack of cigarettes in my bag; I hate tobacco in the bottom of my bag!  I will put an unopened one in though....
> 
> 
> Listing all of my items makes it appear that I carry ALOT of stuff but in reality, everything that I carry is small.  I always keep my bag, wallets, cosmetics case super-organized.  I cannot stand an untidy wallet or purse!  I rarely have reciepts just floating around.  They are pulled out ASAP and entered into my debit ledger.
> 
> I've been carrying my black Rory for about a week now so it's time to move out of it.  I'm moving into either my Fossil Maddox Messenger in Scarlet or my brown Badgley Mischka belted satchel (I honestly don't know this bag's name--I think it was a Nordstrom exclusive).  Of course they are both leather!  I don't own a bag that isn't leather.
> 
> I also have a work bag, Frye Logan Zip Tote, that I carry.  I'm never without a change of clothes/shoes and an extra set of work clothes.


 

I thought I was the only weirdo who keeps leashes around just in case of a random stray. Mine is in my car, not in my purse though


----------



## jailnurse93

ledobe said:


> I thought I was the only weirdo who keeps leashes around just in case of a random stray. Mine is in my car, not in my purse though


 
Yay!  Wonderful!  We just can't leave our little friends:doggie:  out there on their own to fend for themselves.  They depend on us.  :doggie:


----------



## Caspin22

SandraElle said:


> Yeah, being organized is a curse. Everything has to be in its proper place at all times. Accessories placed in the bag in a stairstep fashion (largest to smallest) with the Coach name facing forward and visible...sunglass case always tucked on the side nearest me when the bag is in the passenger seat...bla bla bla.  Is that weird?



Not even a little bit weird.  Everything has to be in the right order and facing the right direction for me as well!!


----------



## ledobe

jailnurse93 said:


> Yay!  Wonderful!  We just can't leave our little friends:doggie:  out there on their own to fend for themselves.  They depend on us.  :doggie:



I live in an area where there are quite a few loose dogs, unfortunately.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Canderson22 said:


> Not even a little bit weird.  Everything has to be in the right order and facing the right direction for me as well!!



Do your kitchen cabinets look like a display in The Container Store with all the dry goods (cereal, rice,etc) in containers organized neatly?...and the can goods cabinet look like the cabinets in the Julia Roberts movie, Sleeping with the Enemy? (perfect neat orderly stacks / rows)  

Whew! It ain't just me!


----------



## Esquared72

The contents of my new Vermillion N/S Saffiano. 
View attachment 2271984


----------



## Caspin22

Suzanne B. said:


> Do your kitchen cabinets look like a display in The Container Store with all the dry goods (cereal, rice,etc) in containers organized neatly?...and the can goods cabinet look like the cabinets in the Julia Roberts movie, Sleeping with the Enemy? (perfect neat orderly stacks / rows)
> 
> Whew! It ain't just me!



<shifty eyes>  Maybe.....


----------



## Suzanne B.

Canderson22 said:


> <shifty eyes>  Maybe.....


----------



## MamaLuvsCoach

This is what I have in Miss Parchment Phoebe today:

Miss Phoebe sporting a tassel from Fittings in shinny gold with gold hardware.

Embossed LQD Gloss Ereader, with ipad mini 
Legacy Metallic LTH Champagne large wristlet

LRL Champagne Zippy wallet
Embossed LQD Gloss passport, used with 3x5 notebook paper 
Madison Leather card case in parchment

Middle zip compartment not shown, MFF sunglass cases, and eyeglass case.


----------



## Bag Fetish

MamaLuvsCoach said:


> This is what I have in Miss Parchment Phoebe today:
> 
> Miss Phoebe sporting a tassel from Fittings in shinny gold with gold hardware.
> 
> Embossed LQD Gloss Ereader, with ipad mini
> Legacy Metallic LTH Champagne large wristlet
> 
> LRL Champagne Zippy wallet
> Embossed LQD Gloss passport, used with 3x5 notebook paper
> Madison Leather card case in parchment
> 
> Middle zip compartment not shown, MFF sunglass cases, and eyeglass case.



Love it all! 
Is there a link to a website for that tassel?


----------



## SandraElle

Bag Fetish said:


> Love it all!
> Is there a link to a website for that tassel?


 
Don't mean to jump ahead of MamaLuvsCoach, but I was birddogging that tassel, too! Here's the link (I think):

http://fitting.us.com/


----------



## MamaLuvsCoach

Bag Fetish said:


> Love it all!
> Is there a link to a website for that tassel?


Sure, you can go to http://fitting.us.com/ or look up tassels on Etsy.com 

She's got some beautiful colors. FYI, I bought mine in 4" with hardware measures 6".  She has 6" with hardware measures 8". Depending on how you intend on using them. Where I used mine with Phoebe at the middle zipper, the 4" is plenty and I wouldn't go any larger without it hanging to low.


----------



## MamaLuvsCoach

SandraElle said:


> Don't mean to jump ahead of MamaLuvsCoach, but I was birddogging that tassel, too! Here's the link (I think):
> 
> http://fitting.us.com/


That's it!  

You go girl!  *hugs*


----------



## SandraElle

MamaLuvsCoach said:


> Where I used mine with Phoebe at the middle zipper, the 4" is plenty and I wouldn't go any larger without it hanging to low.


 
Never would have thought to put it there, but it looks like the perfect spot for it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

MamaLuvsCoach said:


> Sure, you can go to http://fitting.us.com/ or look up tassels on Etsy.com
> 
> She's got some beautiful colors. FYI, I bought mine in 4" with hardware measures 6".  She has 6" with hardware measures 8". Depending on how you intend on using them. Where I used mine with Phoebe at the middle zipper, the 4" is plenty and I wouldn't go any larger without it hanging to low.



Thank you!


----------



## MamaLuvsCoach

SandraElle said:


> Never would have thought to put it there, but it looks like the perfect spot for it.


Thank you, I took the inspiration from the newest Phoebe, that is larger than the original one. I saw the tassels and thought, hmmm I can do that! LOL


----------



## Bag Fetish

Marine Love!


----------



## ladydior30

lovely coach bag with animal prints!


----------



## sandyclaws

eehlers said:


> The contents of my new Vermillion N/S Saffiano.
> View attachment 2271984


 i love all your pouches!! and that tote is HAWT!!



MamaLuvsCoach said:


> This is what I have in Miss Parchment Phoebe today:
> 
> Miss Phoebe sporting a tassel from Fittings in shinny gold with gold hardware.
> 
> Embossed LQD Gloss Ereader, with ipad mini
> Legacy Metallic LTH Champagne large wristlet
> 
> LRL Champagne Zippy wallet
> Embossed LQD Gloss passport, used with 3x5 notebook paper
> Madison Leather card case in parchment
> 
> Middle zip compartment not shown, MFF sunglass cases, and eyeglass case.


 OOOO i love that pink ereader case you have...i think thats what it is? the pink siggy in the back..its gorgeous!! ooo and i love how you added the tassels 



Bag Fetish said:


> Marine Love!
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/coach/2274953d1375112333-which-coach-bag-are-you-carrying-today-imageuploadedbypurseforum1375112330.661952.jpg


love it!!! esp your HK and the hawt ocelot!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

sandyclaws said:


> i love all your pouches!! and that tote is HAWT!!
> 
> 
> OOOO i love that pink ereader case you have...i think thats what it is? the pink siggy in the back..its gorgeous!! ooo and i love how you added the tassels
> 
> 
> love it!!! esp your HK and the hawt ocelot!!!



Thanks!!!


----------



## paulina1234

Bag Fetish said:


> Marine Love!
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/coach/2274953d1375112333-which-coach-bag-are-you-carrying-today-imageuploadedbypurseforum1375112330.661952.jpg



Oh is this the new ovelot wristlet in there? Do you like it?


----------



## paulina1234

Here is the humongous amount of stuff i put in small madeline yesterday..


----------



## Bag Fetish

jeya13 said:


> Inside my cobalt saffiano crossbody..



Dang ... My med is going to feel like luggage if the cross body has this much room


----------



## Bag Fetish

paulina1234 said:


> Oh is this the new ovelot wristlet in there? Do you like it?


 yes it is ... and yes I love it!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Inside UV Candace 
Orange pouch has odds and ends.. Kind of a catch all. 
Pop c pencil case... Extra cards, pictures, coupons, gift cards. Things I don't need every day. 
Metallic wristlet- iPhone that needs to go to apple. 
Animal print I'm using as a wallet.
Drivers lic, bank cards, ins, $$
Zebra print fob has coins in it. 
Golf ball case has gum, advil, hair ties, tweezers


----------



## Bag Fetish

Nixed moving  into candace was raining today^^^ feeling old school and moved into Orchid Maggie. 
Animal print wristlet, keys & zebra coin fob  in middle zip section

Orange pouch on the side with 2 small pockets.

The rest in the other side with inner zipper + cell in the zip pocket.


----------



## photogurl

Everyone was asking for an update so here is an updated video of what's in my bag:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSZALbTkBgs


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ I had to giggle at the false lash attached to your cosmetic case... 
Great video...


----------



## paulina1234

photogurl said:


> Everyone was asking for an update so here is an updated video of what's in my bag:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSZALbTkBgs



I can't watch video right now as I am on lunchbreak at work, but thanks to you and bagfetish to  updating one of my favorite threads!


----------



## photogurl

Bag Fetish said:


> ^^ I had to giggle at the false lash attached to your cosmetic case...
> Great video...



oh haha I know, I had to edit out my panic attack because I thought it was the one I was wearing! lol


----------



## Bag Fetish

photogurl said:


> oh haha I know, I had to edit out my panic attack because I thought it was the one I was wearing! lol



Lol...


----------



## ktheartscoach

Hi, sweet Coachie friends! I've been on hiatus due to work and trying to stay focused and wait for what I wanted. Black Rory from PCE last Fall, tourmaline and fuschia tassels from FOS early this year, fuschia zippy from Dillard's sale in June, and FINALLY robin perforated clutch and motif uni case from FOS a couple of weeks ago. I like to carry Rory with the zipper facing out.

The clutch is like 3 wristlets in one with the front and inside zippers and inside large open area and open pocket. I can easily put the zippy, uni, and my keys and iPhone in the clutch for quick trips when I don't want to take my big bag. The motif uni case has OTC meds, band aids in various themes, and a tiny tube of neosporin (yep, I have kids). 

Not shown: iPad, iPhone, keys.

There's a slight difference in color between the tourmaline and robin, but it's like two different shades on the same paint sample. This system works great for me, I can switch bags quickly (usually my Dooney florentine satchel in chestnut), I generally carry big bags! For file bag days, I have to grab a few things out of the clutch, but it's not like a whole move.

Thanks for looking


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

ktheartscoach said:


> Hi, sweet Coachie friends! I've been on hiatus due to work and trying to stay focused and wait for what I wanted. Black Rory from PCE last Fall, tourmaline and fuschia tassels from FOS early this year, fuschia zippy from Dillard's sale in June, and FINALLY robin perforated clutch and motif uni case from FOS a couple of weeks ago. I like to carry Rory with the zipper facing out.
> 
> The clutch is like 3 wristlets in one with the front and inside zippers and inside large open area and open pocket. I can easily put the zippy, uni, and my keys and iPhone in the clutch for quick trips when I don't want to take my big bag. The motif uni case has OTC meds, band aids in various themes, and a tiny tube of neosporin (yep, I have kids).
> 
> Not shown: iPad, iPhone, keys.
> 
> There's a slight difference in color between the tourmaline and robin, but it's like two different shades on the same paint sample. This system works great for me, I can switch bags quickly (usually my Dooney florentine satchel in chestnut), I generally carry big bags! For file bag days, I have to grab a few things out of the clutch, but it's not like a whole move.
> 
> Thanks for looking
> View attachment 2290185




Ah yes; just got a perforated clutch in navy/citrine delivered from eBay and was astonished at how big it is! It definitely can carry alot. Love your tassels and accessories too.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Very cute! Pink everything! I'm obsessed with lipgloss too.

I looked up "Coach Rory Satchel" on youtube after watching your vid and saw this one. So much purty Coach stuff. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWgayuK6uLw


----------



## ktheartscoach

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Ah yes; just got a perforated clutch in navy/citrine delivered from eBay and was astonished at how big it is! It definitely can carry alot. Love your tassels and accessories too.



Thank you! The navy/citrine is GORGEOUS!


----------



## ktheartscoach

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Very cute! Pink everything! I'm obsessed with lipgloss too.
> 
> I looked up "Coach Rory Satchel" on youtube after watching your vid and saw this one. So much purty Coach stuff.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWgayuK6uLw



That is a great video, thank you for sharing it. She is so cute!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

ktheartscoach said:


> Thank you! The navy/citrine is GORGEOUS!



Yes; can't wait to take her out!


----------



## photogurl

eehlers said:


> The contents of my new Vermillion N/S Saffiano.
> View attachment 2271984



LOL i LOVE your sheep!!!


----------



## dwm

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Very cute! Pink everything! I'm obsessed with lipgloss too.
> 
> I looked up "Coach Rory Satchel" on youtube after watching your vid and saw this one. So much purty Coach stuff.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWgayuK6uLw


 Thanks for sharing this video!  Really cute!


----------



## WVUdani

In hot pink gathered L:
Hot pink gathered universal case
Legacy stripe Juliette card case
Uv legacy motif wristlet
Tattersall golf ball case (for lipgloss)
Sequin sig pill case
Orange slice change purse
Keys with coach album.


----------



## SandraElle

I've been carrying my Carnelian Large Tanner tote for a few days since I got her for a bargain price on FOS last week ($498/$149). I love her to death. The only problem is that my bright magenta Legacy large wristlet (aka my cosmetic bag) clashed horribly! So much it hurt my eyes to look at them together. 

Life is so hard sometimes...

Anyway, last night I stopped at Elephant Trunk and I happened upon a Vera Bradley medium cosmetic case at 40% off!

Carnelian Tanner.
Blue iPad case.
Parchment Leuchtturm note pad.
Black Coach eReader case.
New Vera Bradley cosmetic in a mix of Carnelian, Blue, Parchment Black & Tan.
Tan Maui Jim sunglass case.
Parchment Madison woven zip wallet.
French bulldog fob w/ Brighton heart key chain.

I think the new VB case ties everything in my bag together in a very kumbaya sort of way, don't you agree?


----------



## suetheshopper

WVUdani said:


> In hot pink gathered L:
> Hot pink gathered universal case
> Legacy stripe Juliette card case
> Uv legacy motif wristlet
> Tattersall golf ball case (for lipgloss)
> Sequin sig pill case
> Orange slice change purse
> Keys with coach album.




What do you fit inside the HP uni case??
I have the same one. It doesn't seem to have enough slots inside. Deciding to exchange for the zippy wallet or keep both??


----------



## WVUdani

suetheshopper said:


> What do you fit inside the HP uni case??
> I have the same one. It doesn't seem to have enough slots inside. Deciding to exchange for the zippy wallet or keep both??



It doesn't fit much lol I just have the three things I use the most, license, military ID and bank card and cash, I use the little card case for the rest.


----------



## Chineka

WVUdani said:


> In hot pink gathered L:
> Hot pink gathered universal case
> Legacy stripe Juliette card case
> Uv legacy motif wristlet
> Tattersall golf ball case (for lipgloss)
> Sequin sig pill case
> Orange slice change purse
> Keys with coach album.



Beautiful color purse and I love the key fob.


----------



## Chineka

SandraElle said:


> I've been carrying my Carnelian Large Tanner tote for a few days since I got her for a bargain price on FOS last week ($498/$149). I love her to death. The only problem is that my bright magenta Legacy large wristlet (aka my cosmetic bag) clashed horribly! So much it hurt my eyes to look at them together.
> 
> Life is so hard sometimes...
> 
> Anyway, last night I stopped at Elephant Trunk and I happened upon a Vera Bradley medium cosmetic case at 40% off!
> 
> Carnelian Tanner.
> Blue iPad case.
> Parchment Leuchtturm note pad.
> Black Coach eReader case.
> New Vera Bradley cosmetic in a mix of Carnelian, Blue, Parchment Black & Tan.
> Tan Maui Jim sunglass case.
> Parchment Madison woven zip wallet.
> French bulldog fob w/ Brighton heart key chain.
> 
> I think the new VB case ties everything in my bag together in a very kumbaya sort of way, don't you agree?



I love your purse and all of the colorful accessories to go along with it.


----------



## iuvcoach

HP Gathered J 
HP gathered wallet
Tourmaline cosmetic 
Zebra coin 
HK coin


----------



## iuvcoach

Forgot pic lol


----------



## Bag Fetish

iuvcoach said:


> Forgot pic lol
> View attachment 2295118



Twin on Juliette, cosmetic case and coin fob.

And I WANT THE GATHERED WALLET!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Forgot pic lol
> View attachment 2295118


We wallets twins. Cant wait for the mailman.


----------



## Lexic4

Any suggestions for a wallet that will fit in a mini Willis?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Lexic4 said:


> Any suggestions for a wallet that will fit in a mini Willis?


 
I use small wristlets as wallets a lot of times in my bags.  Not sure how that would work in a mini willis, though. Maybe that could work for you as well.


----------



## Caspin22

Lexic4 said:


> Any suggestions for a wallet that will fit in a mini Willis?



I have this small Madison wallet and it does not fit in my mini Willis. Not sure if the small Saff zip arounds would...they are slimmer.


----------



## gkb10112

Coach Wallet, iPhone, lipgloss, car keys (:


----------



## Lexic4

Canderson22 said:


> I have this small Madison wallet and it does not fit in my mini Willis. Not sure if the small Saff zip arounds would...they are slimmer.
> 
> View attachment 2296973


Thank you!  I had been looking at something similar to that wondering if it would fit so I am so glad you let me know it doesn't!!!


----------



## JaimeY

WVUdani said:


> In hot pink gathered L:
> Hot pink gathered universal case
> Legacy stripe Juliette card case
> Uv legacy motif wristlet
> Tattersall golf ball case (for lipgloss)
> Sequin sig pill case
> Orange slice change purse
> Keys with coach album.



OMG I love it all!  Where did you get the clasp thing that you attached to the ice cream fob to attach to your bag?  Thanks!


----------



## WVUdani

JaimeY said:


> OMG I love it all!  Where did you get the clasp thing that you attached to the ice cream fob to attach to your bag?  Thanks!



Thanks!! I got the swivel clips on eBay, they are very high quality


----------



## Suzanne B.

Lexic4 said:


> Any suggestions for a wallet that will fit in a mini Willis?


 

OH, nevermind.....I missed it was the MINI Willis........


----------



## Sarah03

Moved in to HOT PINK Juliette!  I'm lovin the brightness!!
View attachment 2299949
View attachment 2299950
View attachment 2299951

I use the black wristlet for loose ends (hand sanitizer, lip gloss, mini perfume, etc.), the small pink card case for "reward cards" & coupons, the pink polka dot case for change, & the robin universal case is my ID & credit card case!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sarah03 said:


> Moved in to HOT PINK Juliette! I'm lovin the brightness!!
> View attachment 2299949
> View attachment 2299950
> View attachment 2299951
> 
> I use the black wristlet for loose ends (hand sanitizer, lip gloss, mini perfume, etc.), the small pink card case for "reward cards" & coupons, the pink polka dot case for change, & the robin universal case is my ID & credit card case!


 
Pretty!!


----------



## JaimeY

Sarah03 said:


> Moved in to HOT PINK Juliette!  I'm lovin the brightness!!
> View attachment 2299949
> View attachment 2299950
> View attachment 2299951
> 
> I use the black wristlet for loose ends (hand sanitizer, lip gloss, mini perfume, etc.), the small pink card case for "reward cards" & coupons, the pink polka dot case for change, & the robin universal case is my ID & credit card case!



I LOVE this bag.  I am so mad at myself for passing on it two weekends ago at the outlet.  Hoping it shows up on fos.  I did manage to find the wallet at the outlet yesterday and it's beautiful!  It'll go nicely with my black leather kara I think.


----------



## Sarah03

JaimeY said:


> I LOVE this bag.  I am so mad at myself for passing on it two weekends ago at the outlet.  Hoping it shows up on fos.  I did manage to find the wallet at the outlet yesterday and it's beautiful!  It'll go nicely with my black leather kara I think.


It's worth the money!  I hope she does show up on FOS for you!  If not, there have been some decent deals on evil bay.  The hot pink will definitely go with your black kara!  that will look awesome!!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty!!


thank you!


----------



## minaj

Finally got my new wallet yesterday to match my Ocelot Madeline! I'm really loving this bag!


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Beautiful ocelet set!


----------



## jane

Gathered chevron Madeline







Madison slim envelope wallet
Legacy emerald wristlet
LV koala agenda
Droid
Tin for my daughter's crayons
Keys with BV fob
Legacy colorblock med skinny


----------



## iuvcoach

minaj said:


> Finally got my new wallet yesterday to match my Ocelot Madeline! I'm really loving this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307204



So cute


----------



## paulina1234

jane said:


> Gathered chevron Madeline
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/coach/2307584d1377381128-which-coach-bag-are-you-carrying-today-contents.jpg
> 
> Madison slim envelope wallet
> Legacy emerald wristlet
> LV koala agenda
> Droid
> Tin for my daughter's crayons
> Keys with BV fob
> Legacy colorblock med skinny



Love the emerald wristlet


----------



## paulina1234

Celebrating the first outing of coral crossbody saffi


With beach mix fob


Stuffed


With sunnies, umbrella, notebooks and check book, ocelot wristlet, wallet, coin purse, and keys (phone is missing)


----------



## SandraElle

paulina1234 said:


> Celebrating the first outing of coral crossbody saffi
> View attachment 2308408
> 
> With beach mix fob
> View attachment 2308409
> 
> Stuffed
> View attachment 2308410
> 
> With sunnies, umbrella, notebooks and check book, ocelot wristlet, wallet, coin purse, and keys (phone is missing)
> View attachment 2308411



I am on a Saffiano tote kick. I want them all. Thank you for my morning feeding.


----------



## paulina1234

SandraElle said:


> I am on a Saffiano tote kick. I want them all. Thank you for my morning feeding.



Lol, me too. I was kinda meh when they came out (i wanted a prada), but once i got my first item i just couldn't stop fondling it. Still can't... Lol.


----------



## SandraElle

paulina1234 said:


> Lol, me too. I was kinda meh when they came out (i wanted a prada), but once i got my first item i just couldn't stop fondling it. Still can't... Lol.



Same here. I can't stop thinking about the large size in Scarlet and Black Violet. But as much as I want to buy them now, I cant help but think they'll be on FOS soon for 1/2. Grant me patience...


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

paulina1234 said:


> Celebrating the first outing of coral crossbody saffi
> View attachment 2308408
> 
> With beach mix fob
> View attachment 2308409
> 
> Stuffed
> View attachment 2308410
> 
> With sunnies, umbrella, notebooks and check book, ocelot wristlet, wallet, coin purse, and keys (phone is missing)
> View attachment 2308411



I don't normally love the color Coral, but your bag is making me change my mind 
Love everything!


----------



## paulina1234

SilviaLovesBags said:


> I don't normally love the color Coral, but your bag is making me change my mind
> Love everything!



I'm one of the few people on this planet that don't look good in red (i am quite pale and have reddish brown hair). So sadly i had to resell my black cherry rambler bag and i find that coral gives me that pop of color without looking odd. It all depends how it looks on you!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

paulina1234 said:


> I'm one of the few people on this planet that don't look good in red (i am quite pale and have reddish brown hair). So sadly i had to resell my black cherry rambler bag and i find that coral gives me that pop of color without looking odd. It all depends how it looks on you!



That is sad BC Rambler is a beautiful bag too. The Coral looks good on you though, I saw the mod shot and I need one these bags


----------



## iuvcoach

Not carrying much today in Small Cranberry Phoebe 

Black Gathered Wallet
Leopard Cosmetic Pouch
Hello Kitty Coin 
iPhone


----------



## netlawyer

Ms. Pebbled Rory is going on her first business trip!!  Here we are in the airport.  I decided to carry one bag rather than a separate purse and computer bag. 

Shawl, notebook, travel folder, Kindle, cosmetic bag, vintage card/coin case, sunglasses, new Saffiano phone wallet in Marigold, and an E-reader case to hold pens and electronics accessories. I bought two of the e- reader cases and find they are handy for wrangling these types of things.  Bigger than a wristlet but thinner than a clutch.


----------



## SandraElle

netlawyer said:


> Ms. Pebbled Rory is going on her first business trip!!  Here we are in the airport.  I decided to carry one bag rather than a separate purse and computer bag.
> 
> Shawl, notebook, travel folder, Kindle, cosmetic bag, vintage card/coin case, sunglasses, new Saffiano phone wallet in Marigold, and an E-reader case to hold pens and electronics accessories. I bought two of the e- reader cases and find they are handy for wrangling these types of things.  Bigger than a wristlet but thinner than a clutch.


 
I've been so tempted by this bag on FOS. Just haven't pulled the trigger yet. Don't see her often here. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Stokes




----------



## Coachmomme

Today I am rockin my Lemon Haley with new HP gathered wallet, skinny lemon wallet, UV coin purse, and mint tech case.  Oh, and phone but my kids are taking goofy videos with it


----------



## Coachmomme

iuvcoach said:


> Not carrying much today in Small Cranberry Phoebe
> 
> Black Gathered Wallet
> Leopard Cosmetic Pouch
> Hello Kitty Coin
> iPhone
> 
> View attachment 2308581


So freakin cute!  Love it


----------



## Coachmomme

Stokes said:


> View attachment 2309710
> View attachment 2309711


Bag twins!  .  I just love Haley


----------



## Coachmomme

netlawyer said:


> Ms. Pebbled Rory is going on her first business trip!!  Here we are in the airport.  I decided to carry one bag rather than a separate purse and computer bag.
> 
> Shawl, notebook, travel folder, Kindle, cosmetic bag, vintage card/coin case, sunglasses, new Saffiano phone wallet in Marigold, and an E-reader case to hold pens and electronics accessories. I bought two of the e- reader cases and find they are handy for wrangling these types of things.  Bigger than a wristlet but thinner than a clutch.


Wow she holds a lot!  I have always loved that color combo!  Have a nice trip!


----------



## Redskinsfan

I've been watching this forum for months, I love all the pretty bags! Thought I'd share my coach poppy


----------



## iuvcoach

Coachmomme said:


> So freakin cute!  Love it



Thank you!!


----------



## iuvcoach

Coachmomme said:


> Today I am rockin my Lemon Haley with new HP gathered wallet, skinny lemon wallet, UV coin purse, and mint tech case.  Oh, and phone but my kids are taking goofy videos with it



Love all the colors together


----------



## Coachmomme

iuvcoach said:


> Love all the colors together


Thanks, me too!  I love the accessories as much as the lovely handbags LOL!  It's so fun to coordinate all the pieces with the purse


----------



## paulina1234

Stokes said:


> View attachment 2309710
> View attachment 2309711



Blush haley looks super cute!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Switched into my pewter woven Sophia ..


----------



## HappySilly

Bag Fetish said:


> Switched into my pewter woven Sophia ..



I love your accessories.
ETA: Not just these, but also other accessories you've shown in this thread.


----------



## netlawyer

Bag Fetish said:


> Switched into my pewter woven Sophia ..



Gorgeous!  I love seeing everyone's accessories!!  A friend of mine used to make fun of me for putting all of my stuff in little bags.  (And sometimes putting the little bags in a bag before they went in the purse.)  It looks so neat and orderly!


----------



## minaj

Is your gold ereader case by coach? It's super cute!


----------



## minaj

Sorry - I meant to reply to Netlawyer's post but it didn't attach/copy. I love that gold e-reader!


----------



## Bag Fetish

HappySilly said:


> I love your accessories.
> ETA: Not just these, but also other accessories you've shown in this thread.


thank you.. I like to have a bag filled with skittles  



netlawyer said:


> Gorgeous!  I love seeing everyone's accessories!!  A friend of mine used to make fun of me for putting all of my stuff in little bags.  (And sometimes putting the little bags in a bag before they went in the purse.)  It looks so neat and orderly!


thanks, Yes makes things easier to find. I think i started this when I had an open top bag and it fell in the car.. EVERYTHING went flying... it taught me a lesson


----------



## sandyclaws

Bag Fetish said:


> Switched into my pewter woven Sophia ..



love it!! i need to find a cute lil kisslock pouch. you're so organized


----------



## Bag Fetish

sandyclaws said:


> love it!! i need to find a cute lil kisslock pouch. you're so organized


thanks.. I use my zebra kisslock for change, and generally keep it in my car for my coffee money


----------



## luv1

Inside my Kiwi Madison Tote


----------



## JulieESG

What's in my Mini Tanner







Hobo Lauren Wallet 
Coach Sequin Small Wristlet 
     (Contains: Lip Gloss, Small Mirror, Eye Drops, Nail File, Tape Measure, Pill Box and Ricola Lozenges)
Tissue Cozy
Compact
Mints
Hand Sanitizer 
Not Pictured: Two Pens, Work Badge, Keys and Phone

I was afraid the Hobo wallet would be too big, but it fits just fine.






For easy access, I keep my keys in the interior zip pocket and my phone in the interior slip pocket (the phone is not in the photo becuase I used it to take the picture.)

I keep my work badge in the little exterior zip pocket on the back. I can scan it right through the bag without having to take it out.

There is still lots of room at the top, but the bag is a little tippy as it is, and I don't want it to get too top-heavy.


----------



## sandyclaws

JulieESG said:


> What's in my Mini Tanner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo Lauren Wallet
> Coach Sequin Small Wristlet
> (Contains: Lip Gloss, Small Mirror, Eye Drops, Nail File, Tape Measure, Pill Box and Ricola Lozenges)
> Tissue Cozy
> Compact
> Mints
> Hand Sanitizer
> Not Pictured: Two Pens, Work Badge, Keys and Phone
> 
> I was afraid the Hobo wallet would be too big, but it fits just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For easy access, I keep my keys in the interior zip pocket and my phone in the interior slip pocket (the phone is not in the photo becuase I used it to take the picture.)
> 
> I keep my work badge in the little exterior zip pocket on the back. I can scan it right through the bag without having to take it out.
> 
> There is still lots of room at the top, but the bag is a little tippy as it is, and I don't want it to get too top-heavy.



oh wow!! i didn't think a HOBO Lauren would fit in the MT!! that makes me super excited!! love how this lil bag surprises me every time with everything it can hold!! thanks for the pic


----------



## JulieESG

sandyclaws said:


> oh wow!! i didn't think a HOBO Lauren would fit in the MT!! that makes me super excited!! love how this lil bag surprises me every time with everything it can hold!! thanks for the pic



I just switched to that Hobo wallet after the zipper finally broke on the little Coach legacy zip-around mini wallet that I had for, no lie, 11 years. I wasn't sure I'd like the size and shape, but I have to say, after about a month of use, I straight-up love it. With all the compartments, it holds EVERYTHING, and it's remarkably easy to get ID, cash and cards in and out. Can't say enough good things.


----------



## sandyclaws

JulieESG said:


> I just switched to that Hobo wallet after the zipper finally broke on the little Coach legacy zip-around mini wallet that I had for, no lie, 11 years. I wasn't sure I'd like the size and shape, but I have to say, after about a month of use, I straight-up love it. With all the compartments, it holds EVERYTHING, and it's remarkably easy to get ID, cash and cards in and out. Can't say enough good things.



right! i totally agree! i just switched wallets earlier this week and i love using my  HOBO Lauren wallet. it works as a clutch too!! i sometimes will just take my wallet and put my phone inside and head off to a work lunch ^_^


----------



## sandyclaws

*sorry for crappy pic...took it with my ipad*

heres what i have in my Cognac Rory ^_^
-HOBO Lauren wallet
-Large tourmaline wristlet
-hello kitty makeup bag
-pink eyeglass pouch
-UV monogram Card Holder
-green/gold notebook
-chapstick, inhaler, and lotion
-sunglasses (not in its case..i just keep it in one of the pockets inside)
-keys
-phone


----------



## JulieESG

sandyclaws said:


> *sorry for crappy pic...took it with my ipad*
> 
> heres what i have in my Cognac Rory ^_^
> -HOBO Lauren wallet
> -Large tourmaline wristlet
> -hello kitty makeup bag
> -pink eyeglass pouch
> -UV monogram Card Holder
> -green/gold notebook
> -chapstick, inhaler, and lotion
> -sunglasses (not in its case..i just keep it in one of the pockets inside)
> -keys
> -phone



I keep looking at Cognac Rorys on ebay. SUCH a pretty color. And, seeing it next to your Lauren wallet, not as huge as I had feared. Does it get heavy with everything inside? How do you use the pockets?


----------



## sandyclaws

JulieESG said:


> I keep looking at Cognac Rorys on ebay. SUCH a pretty color. And, seeing it next to your Lauren wallet, not as huge as I had feared. Does it get heavy with everything inside? How do you use the pockets?



it can get heavy...but with everything i had in it i was able to run to walmart and get some groceries using the walmart basket on top of carrying Rory on my shoulder (with the long strap) and she wasnt heavy at all....theres some times when it IS heavy but i'll just double up the long strap and make Rory into a hobo bag....

and the outside zippered pocket i keep my work keys, car keys, chapstick, and sometimes my phone. Super easy to keep things in that pocket that i know i'll be needing fast. 

and the 2 pocket inside i use one for my inhaler and the smaller one for my sunglasses. I dont put anything in the zippered inside pocket. 

and i dont think Rory is too big at all! i'm only 5'2-3" and i love it!! even as a satchel i rock it...lol 

PS!! plus she slouches ever so nicely!! so even with all my stuff inside the bag its about only half full and sits so pretty


----------



## HappySilly

sandyclaws said:


> *sorry for crappy pic...took it with my ipad*
> 
> heres what i have in my Cognac Rory ^_^



Love your cognac Rory and her innards. That phone case is too cool.


----------



## SandraElle

This is sooo not me, but I want something Hello Kitty!!!


----------



## KCeboKing

sandyclaws said:


> *sorry for crappy pic...took it with my ipad*
> 
> heres what i have in my Cognac Rory ^_^
> -HOBO Lauren wallet
> -Large tourmaline wristlet
> -hello kitty makeup bag
> -pink eyeglass pouch
> -UV monogram Card Holder
> -green/gold notebook
> -chapstick, inhaler, and lotion
> -sunglasses (not in its case..i just keep it in one of the pockets inside)
> -keys
> -phone



Twinsies on the Hello Kitty makeup bag! Love it!


----------



## HappySilly

SandraElle said:


> This is sooo not me, but I want something Hello Kitty!!!



I totally understand. HK has so much cool stuff out there. Even things that cater to an adult.


----------



## missjay7

sandyclaws said:


> *sorry for crappy pic...took it with my ipad*
> 
> heres what i have in my Cognac Rory ^_^
> -HOBO Lauren wallet
> -Large tourmaline wristlet
> -hello kitty makeup bag
> -pink eyeglass pouch
> -UV monogram Card Holder
> -green/gold notebook
> -chapstick, inhaler, and lotion
> -sunglasses (not in its case..i just keep it in one of the pockets inside)
> -keys
> -phone



This is adorable! I love all of it


----------



## cilantro

netlawyer said:


> Ms. Pebbled Rory is going on her first business trip!!  Here we are in the airport.  I decided to carry one bag rather than a separate purse and computer bag.
> 
> Shawl, notebook, travel folder, Kindle, cosmetic bag, vintage card/coin case, sunglasses, new Saffiano phone wallet in Marigold, and an E-reader case to hold pens and electronics accessories. I bought two of the e- reader cases and find they are handy for wrangling these types of things.  Bigger than a wristlet but thinner than a clutch.


Love your stuff! Gives me inspiration to pack my bag. I always have my lightening cable, ip5 earphones, thumb drive, sd cards, card reader and keys amongst my bigger items like ipad mini, brolly,camera and what not. May I know what the white color thing that looks like lightning cable? I'm guessing it's for ip5?

I'm thinking of getting the e/w case or small wristlet but undecided yet. How's your phone wallet like? Can it fit with a case? Is it one of those where you open it and the phone stays on with the wallet?


----------



## netlawyer

cilantro said:


> Love your stuff! Gives me inspiration to pack my bag. I always have my lightening cable, ip5 earphones, thumb drive, sd cards, card reader and keys amongst my bigger items like ipad mini, brolly,camera and what not. May I know what the white color thing that looks like lightning cable? I'm guessing it's for ip5?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the e/w case or small wristlet but undecided yet. How's your phone wallet like? Can it fit with a case? Is it one of those where you open it and the phone stays on with the wallet?



I posted some photos of my phone wallet here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/e-w-uni-case-834249-2.html#post25293495
I really love it.  I am locked out of FOS right now, but you might want to consider an e-reader case for all your tech gadgets, I would have had to size up to a small clutch to fit everything and the e-reader case stays pretty thin.  They were $39 when I got mine - I got the silver one and a bright coral.

The little lightning cable is just that!  It is Nomad Cable, I kickstarted it which is how I got mine but they are available to order.  They are made to go on your keyring.

http://keroproducts.com/products/nomad-cable-lightning


----------



## cilantro

netlawyer said:


> I posted some photos of my phone wallet here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/e-w-uni-case-834249-2.html#post25293495
> I really love it.  I am locked out of FOS right now, but you might want to consider an e-reader case for all your tech gadgets, I would have had to size up to a small clutch to fit everything and the e-reader case stays pretty thin.  They were $39 when I got mine - I got the silver one and a bright coral.
> 
> The little lightning cable is just that!  It is Nomad Cable, I kickstarted it which is how I got mine but they are available to order.  They are made to go on your keyring.
> 
> http://keroproducts.com/products/nomad-cable-lightning


Oh I posted there too haha. I was asking about the uni case and wristlet as I wanted to get small wallet for quick errands. You know I'm thinking of getting the wrsitlet for the thumb drive, sd cards as they aren't really big they can get lost if I just put it in my bag like that. So annoying. The e-reader case? You mean the one that fits the ipad mini? What leather is it? Legacy? How is it holding up? Scratches easily? I can't decide if I should get the uni case and wristlet in legacy or just stick to saff. Decisions, decisions...

That's so cool! I need one too. Speaking of which, I need to get a portable charger for my ip5 b/c the battery is always running low!


----------



## ReallyElle

I just purchased a wristlet yesterday for the same purpose you mentioned. Also netlawyer let us know how the e-reader case is holding up please. Have a great day.


----------



## paula3boys

I have a fuschia legacy leather e-reader case and it doesn't scratch easy


----------



## bevie125

Inside my patent diagonal Juliette


----------



## maglife

Shoebaglady said:


> Yes, the small 3x5 Coach spiral agenda fits perfectly!



Can you post more pictures of the agenda you have?


----------



## sandyclaws

bevie125 said:


> Inside my patent diagonal Juliette
> 
> View attachment 2321563
> 
> View attachment 2321566
> 
> View attachment 2321568



Man oh man do I LOVE your wallet! So hot! Your bag and insides are awesome.


----------



## caitatonic

My Cobalt Lindsey.. love the size. Holds my iPad, Madison checkbook wallet, Legacy leather cosmetic case (I haven't seen many of these around, coach.com didn't have them up for long?), Legacy Ocelot tech case, glasses case. Plenty of room for more, but the iPad makes it heavy as is.


----------



## paula3boys

caitatonic said:


> My Cobalt Lindsey.. love the size. Holds my iPad, Madison checkbook wallet, Legacy leather cosmetic case (I haven't seen many of these around, coach.com didn't have them up for long?), Legacy Ocelot tech case, glasses case. Plenty of room for more, but the iPad makes it heavy as is.



Love all of this. Pretty colors


----------



## paulina1234

caitatonic said:


> My Cobalt Lindsey.. love the size. Holds my iPad, Madison checkbook wallet, Legacy leather cosmetic case (I haven't seen many of these around, coach.com didn't have them up for long?), Legacy Ocelot tech case, glasses case. Plenty of room for more, but the iPad makes it heavy as is.



Beautiful color combo, how well coordinated everything is ...!


----------



## LCHallWill

Inside my Classic Olive Duffle...

Kate Spade zip around wallet 
Kate Spade sunglasses case
Kate Spade cosmetic case
Eyeglass case from Walmart
Coach pencil case
iPad in Coach case
Excedrin migraine, lotion, gum, hand sanitizer, lint roller, head phones, keys


----------



## bevie125

sandyclaws said:


> Man oh man do I LOVE your wallet! So hot! Your bag and insides are awesome.



Thanks Sandyclaws


----------



## sandyclaws

caitatonic said:


> My Cobalt Lindsey.. love the size. Holds my iPad, Madison checkbook wallet, Legacy leather cosmetic case (I haven't seen many of these around, coach.com didn't have them up for long?), Legacy Ocelot tech case, glasses case. Plenty of room for more, but the iPad makes it heavy as is.


wowza!! that Coblat Lindsey is TDF!! 



LCHallWill said:


> Inside my Classic Olive Duffle...
> 
> Kate Spade zip around wallet
> Kate Spade sunglasses case
> Kate Spade cosmetic case
> Eyeglass case from Walmart
> Coach pencil case
> iPad in Coach case
> Excedrin migraine, lotion, gum, hand sanitizer, lint roller, head phones, keys


OLIVE DUFFLE  the leather looks amazing and the color!! oMG THE COLOR!!! amazing!!


----------



## LCHallWill

sandyclaws said:


> wowza!! that Coblat Lindsey is TDF!!
> 
> 
> OLIVE DUFFLE  the leather looks amazing and the color!! oMG THE COLOR!!! amazing!!



Thank you!  Olive is one of my fav colors, so of course I love it But you're right, the leather is amazing too!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Figured I'd give this a shot. 
Julia python embossed card case
Scarf print coin case
No name leopard print checkbook wallet
 Keys
Phone ( not shown, using it to take pics)
Android tablet in case. 

Not too bad for a little bag, lol.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

netlawyer said:


> Ms. Pebbled Rory is going on her first business trip!!  Here we are in the airport.  I decided to carry one bag rather than a separate purse and computer bag.
> 
> Shawl, notebook, travel folder, Kindle, cosmetic bag, vintage card/coin case, sunglasses, new Saffiano phone wallet in Marigold, and an E-reader case to hold pens and electronics accessories. I bought two of the e- reader cases and find they are handy for wrangling these types of things.  Bigger than a wristlet but thinner than a clutch.


The metallic wristlet-type clutch is an e-reader?! Awesome! That Rory is lovely; perfect color combo for those of us who are sometimes less adventurous with brightly colored bags (like me, lol).


----------



## TiffanyS88

Here's whats inside my Legacy Weekend tote












-Coach Sunglasses case
-Coach Wristlet
-Brush
-Keys
-Vera Bradley cosmetic case
-Vera Bradley wallet
-When I'm on the go my IPhone is also in there.


----------



## simplyparticula

Here's my Poppy Dylan Colorblock all packed up with lots of Coach goodies today. I'm using my Park wristlet as a wallet at the moment. It's working fairly well although I need more slots. And that ancient iPhone 3G is limping along, hopefully until the new models are released!

I swear, it all fits. Here's proof.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

simplyparticula said:


> Here's my Poppy Dylan Colorblock all packed up with lots of Coach goodies today. I'm using my Park wristlet as a wallet at the moment. It's working fairly well although I need more slots. And that ancient iPhone 3G is limping along, hopefully until the new models are released!
> 
> I swear, it all fits. Here's proof.



I love this!!


----------



## sandyclaws

simplyparticula said:


> Here's my Poppy Dylan Colorblock all packed up with lots of Coach goodies today. I'm using my Park wristlet as a wallet at the moment. It's working fairly well although I need more slots. And that ancient iPhone 3G is limping along, hopefully until the new models are released!
> 
> I swear, it all fits. Here's proof.



This bag is too cute!


----------



## paula3boys

simplyparticula said:


> Here's my Poppy Dylan Colorblock all packed up with lots of Coach goodies today. I'm using my Park wristlet as a wallet at the moment. It's working fairly well although I need more slots. And that ancient iPhone 3G is limping along, hopefully until the new models are released!
> 
> I swear, it all fits. Here's proof.



I hadn't seen that before but it's cute especially with the scarf


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Just got this lovely today. She's so slouchy, it was hard to take this pic...Sorry about the pink line, I had a card on my keys that had the numbers really visible.

Inside my grey Isabelle:
Grey Madison leather checkbook wallet
Coach Pop C folding tote
Burberry glasses
Coach sunnies
Coach siggy pill case holds headache medicine, etc.
Coach siggy PVC cosmetic case holds extra hair ties, hairspray, etc.
Keys/hand sanitizer
And I'm using my S4 to take the picture, but it's usually in one of the slip pockets.


----------



## sandyclaws

ChristinaDanise said:


> Just got this lovely today. She's so slouchy, it was hard to take this pic...Sorry about the pink line, I had a card on my keys that had the numbers really visible.
> 
> Inside my grey Isabelle:
> Grey Madison leather checkbook wallet
> Coach Pop C folding tote
> Burberry glasses
> Coach sunnies
> Coach siggy pill case holds headache medicine, etc.
> Coach siggy PVC cosmetic case holds extra hair ties, hairspray, etc.
> Keys/hand sanitizer
> And I'm using my S4 to take the picture, but it's usually in one of the slip pockets.



OMG do you have a lego key holder?? << just noticed your pink LEGO but not sure if its attached to your keys or just a random LEGO in your purse ^_^ love the green inside lining


----------



## ChristinaDanise

sandyclaws said:


> OMG do you have a lego key holder?? << just noticed your pink LEGO but not sure if its attached to your keys or just a random LEGO in your purse ^_^ love the green inside lining



Yes! It's a Lego keychain - I went to the Lego store to pick up a Millennium Falcon Lego set for my bf and saw it on clearance - just had to have it! 

Thanks!! I do too. I wish Coach would make more bags with colourful linings. I'm very sick of the boring old tan or lavender.


----------



## myserendipity

simplyparticula said:


> Here's my Poppy Dylan Colorblock all packed up with lots of Coach goodies today. I'm using my Park wristlet as a wallet at the moment. It's working fairly well although I need more slots. And that ancient iPhone 3G is limping along, hopefully until the new models are released!
> 
> I swear, it all fits. Here's proof.


Ohhh gosh all RED!! Beautiful..


----------



## myserendipity

iuvcoach said:


> Forgot pic lol
> View attachment 2295118


Fabulous collection!!


----------



## myserendipity

emilybug said:


> Inside my cognac Rory


I love all of your collection!! especially the 'white' leather wristlet and fushia coin purse...


----------



## caitatonic

Swapped to my black Sophia for the week, haven't used her in months! I didn't realize my iPad would fit inside but surprisingly, it does! I hadn't swapped to my medium wallet when I took the pics but I always use the medium one in my Sophia to save space.


----------



## missjay7

caitatonic said:


> Swapped to my black Sophia for the week, haven't used her in months! I didn't realize my iPad would fit inside but surprisingly, it does! I hadn't swapped to my medium wallet when I took the pics but I always use my medium one in my Sophia to save space.



Wow im amazed your ipad fits in there!! I own the same bag and never wouldve thought!


----------



## caitatonic

missjay7 said:


> Wow im amazed your ipad fits in there!! I own the same bag and never wouldve thought!



I never thought it would either, especially with everything else inside.. but it does! I saw somebody mention it on a different thread, I never would've thought to try it and was even considering selling my Sophia. It doesn't even push on the zipper when it's zipped up either.


----------



## lurkernomore

Went away for a long weekend and took my cobalt saff tote to carry what I needed. I brought my cobalt medium skinny, cobalt saff uni case, emerald clutch for going out to dinner (loved her with dark jeans and a black top), and my Hamptons wristlet for extra stuff.


----------



## Jackaayy

Inside my Ocelot Penny shoulder bag (I think is what it's called) I'm a big bag kinda girl but I love this one! Inside I carry:
Chanel lipstick in boy
LV Cles which is my wallet
Car/house keys
Nintendo 3DS


----------



## sandyclaws

Jackaayy said:


> Inside my Ocelot Penny shoulder bag (I think is what it's called) I'm a big bag kinda girl but I love this one! Inside I carry:
> Chanel lipstick in boy
> LV Cles which is my wallet
> Car/house keys
> Nintendo 3DS
> 
> View attachment 2335665
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335661



CUTE!! i love the Penny but get soo shy about how small it is! i'm a big bag kinda girl too. Yours is gorgeous and i love the ocelot! ps i love your DS!!! i had that one then the hubby traded it for the bigger one...i miss the purple one!


----------



## Jackaayy

sandyclaws said:


> CUTE!! i love the Penny but get soo shy about how small it is! i'm a big bag kinda girl too. Yours is gorgeous and i love the ocelot! ps i love your DS!!! i had that one then the hubby traded it for the bigger one...i miss the purple one!



Thank you! It makes me think about what my essentials really are. Apparently my 3DS is one of them  LOL! Don't be shy about carrying this... You will love it


----------



## Coachmomme

UV Molly with....
Gathered metallic wallet
Phone
Keys
Mint universal zip around case
Sunglasses case


----------



## Citruspeel

My Coach Poppy Petal Print Rocker 
Prada Baroque Sunnies 
The skully bag has my makeup
My favorite hand cream 
Matching Coach Poppy wallet
My "extra" keys with coach skull
My car/house keys with pea pod

Plus some other crap/garbage not pictured 

This purse is quite old & dirty. I'd like a new one, but I love this one soo much, & haven't found another I like.


----------



## SandraElle

Citruspeel said:


> View attachment 2336435
> 
> 
> My Coach Poppy Petal Print Rocker
> Prada Baroque Sunnies
> The skully bag has my makeup
> My favorite hand cream
> Matching Coach Poppy wallet
> My "extra" keys with coach skull
> My car/house keys with pea pod
> 
> Plus some other crap/garbage not pictured
> 
> This purse is quite old & dirty. I'd like a new one, but I love this one soo much, & haven't found another I like.


 
Oooooo. I love that skull cosmetic case. What brand is it or where did you find it?

Love the skull keyfob too but they want a mint for them on ebay.


----------



## Citruspeel

SandraElle said:


> Oooooo. I love that skull cosmetic case. What brand is it or where did you find it?
> 
> Love the skull keyfob too but they want a mint for them on ebay.



Lol, the cosmetic case isn't a designer bag, it's by planetwise they make baby items, but my daughter doesn't need it anymore. The inside is completely waterproof and perfect size for my purse. http://www.planetwiseinc.com/Planet_Wise_Travel_WetDry_Bag_51_cat.html
The skull fob I got at an outlet in Las Vegas 2ish years ago, there's also a pink & black one I want.


----------



## SandraElle

Citruspeel said:


> Lol, the cosmetic case isn't a designer bag, it's by planetwise they make baby items, but my daughter doesn't need it anymore. The inside is completely waterproof and perfect size for my purse. http://www.planetwiseinc.com/Planet_Wise_Travel_WetDry_Bag_51_cat.html
> The skull fob I got at an outlet in Las Vegas 2ish years ago, there's also a pink & black one I want.


 
Thanks!


----------



## BellevueLady

Coachmomme said:


> UV Molly with....
> Gathered metallic wallet
> Phone
> Keys
> Mint universal zip around case
> Sunglasses case



What an organized bag!


----------



## Esquared72

Here is what I'm carrying in my Graphite Candace - she's so roomy. 
View attachment 2342207

View attachment 2342208


----------



## Britexmom

This is my everyday stuff, the magenta wristlet holds hygiene and first aid, the purple wallet I use as a place for my coupons, calculator , pens, tape measure and small notepad . The pink wallet is used as my daily wallet ... And I always carry hand wipes as I am a bit crazy about no germs &#128521;


----------



## sandyclaws

Using my Jade Juliette


----------



## jeya13

Inside my new soft legacy drawstring bag which I am loving. 

Burberry wallet
Coach FOS cosmetic pouch (love this!)
LV pocket agenda
LV 6 key holder
iPhone
Pen in protective pouch
Pouch with feminine essentials
Mints
Hand sanitizer 
Kleenex
Earbuds

Trying to keep stuff to a minimum so my shoulder isn't killing me after carrying for a short time. Helps that I always clean my bag out at the end of the day.


----------



## Nicacanadiense

Coachmomme said:


> UV Molly with....
> Gathered metallic wallet
> Phone
> Keys
> Mint universal zip around case
> Sunglasses case



The uv molly and gathered wallet in metallic look exquisite together


----------



## Citruspeel

I have that skull on my purse too


----------



## Citruspeel

Love the sugar skull keychain too


----------



## comfortzone

Love it! (I have a cobalt blue Juliette; wish I had jade, too!) If you  don't mind sharing, where did you get that cool cassette tape bag and  multicolored skull keychain attached to your keys? Also, is that an inhaler? Do you  place it in your bag as pictured? Right now I carry my son's in an insulated,  padded lunch bag because I'm worried it might get too hot and/or pushed  by accident in the bag if I don't. It's bulky though. Do you have such  concerns, or you think such precautions are overkill? Cute stuff and bag!!


----------



## cherry0017

Here is my Campbell camera bag.

I have Penny too but I would say this camera bag can hold more than double than Penny.
It holds everything I need for weekend shopping!

Small wristlet with my cards and some cash and keys inside
Legacy Small cosmetic bag
hand sanitizer
camera ( I don't need this but just because it's "camera bag")
My phone in a outside pocket which is perfect size!

Inside is pretty lavender color and zip pocket and one pocket.
It's is such a functional bag!

*I am not sure why photo goes side ways....


----------



## sandyclaws

comfortzone said:


> Love it! (I have a cobalt blue Juliette; wish I had jade, too!) If you  don't mind sharing, where did you get that cool cassette tape bag and  multicolored skull keychain attached to your keys? Also, is that an inhaler? Do you  place it in your bag as pictured? Right now I carry my son's in an insulated,  padded lunch bag because I'm worried it might get too hot and/or pushed  by accident in the bag if I don't. It's bulky though. Do you have such  concerns, or you think such precautions are overkill? Cute stuff and bag!!



thanks! i wish i had cobalt juliette!! the cassette tape pouch i've had since high school. I just got it at one of those book/dvd/game stores where they had wallets/bags and stuff section. The day of the dead skull is a key chain i got from a store called Spencers Gifts in the mall (a gag gift store/random/drinking game store).....and yes i just throw my inhaler in my bag. At times i'll keep it in one of the slip pockets inside my bag, in a large wristlet, or in the inside zippered pocket of the bag so i can reach it quickly....but ive never ever thought about my inhaler accidentally getting pushed inside my bag before.


----------



## sandyclaws

cherry0017 said:


> Here is my Campbell camera bag.
> 
> I have Penny too but I would say this camera bag can hold more than double than Penny.
> It holds everything I need for weekend shopping!
> 
> Small wristlet with my cards and some cash and keys inside
> Legacy Small cosmetic bag
> hand sanitizer
> camera ( I don't need this but just because it's "camera bag")
> My phone in a outside pocket which is perfect size!
> 
> Inside is pretty lavender color and zip pocket and one pocket.
> It's is such a functional bag!
> 
> *I am not sure why photo goes side ways....



omg thats awesome!! i love love love your camera bag and it surprises me how much can fit inside!! so cool!


----------



## sandyclaws

Citruspeel said:


> I have that skull on my purse too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2350162



twins!


----------



## suetheshopper

cherry0017 said:


> Here is my Campbell camera bag.
> 
> I have Penny too but I would say this camera bag can hold more than double than Penny.
> It holds everything I need for weekend shopping!
> 
> Small wristlet with my cards and some cash and keys inside
> Legacy Small cosmetic bag
> hand sanitizer
> camera ( I don't need this but just because it's "camera bag")
> My phone in a outside pocket which is perfect size!
> 
> Inside is pretty lavender color and zip pocket and one pocket.
> It's is such a functional bag!
> 
> *I am not sure why photo goes side ways....





Nice! It does hold a lot!!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

cherry0017 said:


> Here is my Campbell camera bag.
> 
> I have Penny too but I would say this camera bag can hold more than double than Penny.
> It holds everything I need for weekend shopping!
> 
> Small wristlet with my cards and some cash and keys inside
> Legacy Small cosmetic bag
> hand sanitizer
> camera ( I don't need this but just because it's "camera bag")
> My phone in a outside pocket which is perfect size!
> 
> Inside is pretty lavender color and zip pocket and one pocket.
> It's is such a functional bag!
> 
> *I am not sure why photo goes side ways....




You make this make this bag look soooo good that I want to run up to the outlet, and I don't even usually like python!


----------



## NurseAnn

Crossbody Saffiano







Most of my purse is filled with items I carry for my son.  

-Change of clothes
-Baby wipes
-Snack for DS
-Madison leather wristlet (for punch cards, grocery cards, receipts)
-MFF ocelot wristlet (feminine products, meds, eye drops, small sunscreen)
-hand sanitizer
-pressed powder
-Saffiano soft wallet


----------



## cupcakegirl

cherry0017 said:


> Here is my Campbell camera bag.
> 
> I have Penny too but I would say this camera bag can hold more than double than Penny.
> It holds everything I need for weekend shopping!
> 
> Small wristlet with my cards and some cash and keys inside
> Legacy Small cosmetic bag
> hand sanitizer
> camera ( I don't need this but just because it's "camera bag")
> My phone in a outside pocket which is perfect size!
> 
> Inside is pretty lavender color and zip pocket and one pocket.
> It's is such a functional bag!
> 
> *I am not sure why photo goes side ways....



Hi!  What color is your legacy cosmetic case?  TIA!


----------



## cherry0017

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> You make this make this bag look soooo good that I want to run up to the outlet, and I don't even usually like python!



I was not fun of Python either! But because it's a tiny bag, looks so cute!!
You should get one too 




NurseAnn said:


> Crossbody Saffiano
> 
> View attachment 2357304
> 
> 
> View attachment 2357305
> 
> 
> Most of my purse is filled with items I carry for my son.
> 
> -Change of clothes
> -Baby wipes
> -Snack for DS
> -Madison leather wristlet (for punch cards, grocery cards, receipts)
> -MFF ocelot wristlet (feminine products, meds, eye drops, small sunscreen)
> -hand sanitizer
> -pressed powder
> -Saffiano soft wallet



Beautiful red!!
Crossbody saffiano is great size.


----------



## cherry0017

cupcakegirl said:


> Hi!  What color is your legacy cosmetic case?  TIA!


I think it's camel.


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

cherry0017 said:


> I was not fun of Python either! But because it's a tiny bag, looks so cute!!
> You should get one too



Lol!  I'm still in search of the perfect small bag that isn't too "special occasion". So I might! My local outlet had a great sale this past weekend and I had no time to go. Looks like this week is also pretty full. Maybe next weekend, hopefully.


----------



## cupcakegirl

cherry0017 said:


> I think it's camel.



Thanks!  I forgot about camel... it looks like sand, but thought these cases were discontinued.  I don't know why they stopped making them... sigh.


----------



## BillieJeanPink

This is fun!
In my Cognac Rory...



Coach: Poppy Lotion and Perfume, Checkbook Wallet, Umbrella, Leather Make-Up Bag, Wristlet, Studded Cell Phone Case, Pill Case w/ picture fob attached, Contact Lens Case, Key Signature Fob, Coin Purse, Business Card Holder, Legacy Scarf
iPad 3, MK Gloves, Sunglasses Case and Eye Glasses Case.


----------



## sandyclaws

BillieJeanPink said:


> This is fun!
> In my Cognac Rory...
> 
> 
> 
> Coach: Poppy Lotion and Perfume, Checkbook Wallet, Umbrella, Leather Make-Up Bag, Wristlet, Studded Cell Phone Case, Pill Case w/ picture fob attached, Contact Lens Case, Key Signature Fob, Coin Purse, Business Card Holder, Legacy Scarf
> iPad 3, MK Gloves, Sunglasses Case and Eye Glasses Case.



Twins on the Rory! Love this bag! I love that you carry a lot! Pretty insides


----------



## Charlotte88

My new red Chanel lipstick..


----------



## jeep317

Charlotte88 said:


> My new red Chanel lipstick..



Oooh I love Chanel Lipsticks!  What color, can you swatch it?


----------



## sandyclaws

Loaded up my tote and ready for work tomorrow ^_^


----------



## BillieJeanPink

sandyclaws said:


> Twins on the Rory! Love this bag! I love that you carry a lot! Pretty insides



Thank you sandyclaws!


----------



## comfortzone

sandyclaws said:


> thanks! i wish i had cobalt juliette!! the cassette tape pouch i've had since high school. I just got it at one of those book/dvd/game stores where they had wallets/bags and stuff section. The day of the dead skull is a key chain i got from a store called Spencers Gifts in the mall (a gag gift store/random/drinking game store).....and yes i just throw my inhaler in my bag. At times i'll keep it in one of the slip pockets inside my bag, in a large wristlet, or in the inside zippered pocket of the bag so i can reach it quickly....but ive never ever thought about my inhaler accidentally getting pushed inside my bag before.



Ah, OK. Good to know about the inhaler! I have to check out Spencers Gifts and other stores -- always on the lookout for smaller bags for the little things (medicine, lip gloss, etc.), plus I really love adding keychains to my bags.  Love your style, btw!


----------



## hellokittylover

Sandyclaws love the hello kitty case!


----------



## jayohwhy

What's inside my new phoebe!

-saffiano wallet
-hermergency case
-hand wipes
-mints
-house keys 
-sugar balm
-Dior lipstick
-vernis key pouch 
-small water bottle
-perfume autonomizers
-mk watch
-Tiffany pen
-pencil 
-ray-ban aviators


----------



## coachluvr13

Serendipity said:


> Mine has LV accessories.  Lately I have been purchasing more Coach though.  Some of their accessories are adorable.


Agree! Love the LV multi, especially.


----------



## iuvcoach

Ocelot Phoebe

Kiwi Wallet
Leopard Cos Case
Hello Kitty Kisslock Coin
Mints in Leopard Tin


----------



## iuvcoach

iuvcoach said:


> ocelot phoebe
> 
> kiwi wallet
> leopard cos case
> hello kitty kisslock coin
> mints in leopard tin


----------



## paula3boys

iuvcoach said:


> View attachment 2368651




Where did you get cute tin?


----------



## iuvcoach

paula3boys said:


> Where did you get cute tin?




Victoria secrets


----------



## sandyclaws

jayohwhy said:


> View attachment 2366047
> 
> What's inside my new phoebe!
> 
> -saffiano wallet
> -hermergency case
> -hand wipes
> -mints
> -house keys
> -sugar balm
> -Dior lipstick
> -vernis key pouch
> -small water bottle
> -perfume autonomizers
> -mk watch
> -Tiffany pen
> -pencil
> -ray-ban aviators





iuvcoach said:


> View attachment 2368651



Great phoebes ladies


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's inside my Deep Port Courtenay:
View attachment 2372149

Planner
LeSportsac pouch w/chargers & earbuds
Tokidoki pouch with odds and ends
LeSportsac case with pens and pencils
MbMJ key pouch in Cement
Kleenex
Sunnies - MbMJ in cheap case from Marshalls
Hand sanitizer
Mentos gum in Sweet Mint. (Looooove)
Eyedrops for contacts
Lola by Marc Jacobs rollerball
MbMJ Classic Q Trifold Wallet in Chianti
Clipa


----------



## simplyparticula

My latest lady, Archival Rambler, is packed very tight with all this stuff. Since I don't want to give up my reader, I've had to settle for a tiny card wallet. Not sure where I"ll put receipts, but I've been loving her for the last few days. She has the smooshiest Legacy leather.

Keys are the in the back pocket still, and using the phone to take pictures. Oh, I also have a mini tissue pack in the front pocket. It's that time of year


----------



## ktheartscoach

In my legacy cognac duffle (my lovah):

Deep port legacy zip clutch - seriously, when I look back on my life, discovering the zip clutch in place of handbag organizer will be one of my proudest accomplishments. This one was about $26 out of pocket for me, after gift cards and the FB event. It's like having 2 small and one large wristlet in one, PLUS you get an actual bag for going out!

Bottle green bleecker checkbook wallet
British tan bleecker mini skinny
Legacy tag motif uni case for boo-boos and OTC meds

And I also put my bottle green and British tan bleecker luggage tags on one chain with the little brass hangtag on the same side as the tassels.

This bag is getting buried with me. Words cannot describe my love.


----------



## ktheartscoach

Almost forgot! All loaded up (there's room for more stuff) and on the shoulder (yes, I've cropped that pic, there's no phantom child hand in my yard).


----------



## treasured

ktheartscoach said:


> In my legacy cognac duffle (my lovah):
> 
> Deep port legacy zip clutch - seriously, when I look back on my life, discovering the zip clutch in place of handbag organizer will be one of my proudest accomplishments. This one was about $26 out of pocket for me, after gift cards and the FB event. It's like having 2 small and one large wristlet in one, PLUS you get an actual bag for going out!
> 
> Bottle green bleecker checkbook wallet
> British tan bleecker mini skinny
> Legacy tag motif uni case for boo-boos and OTC meds
> 
> And I also put my bottle green and British tan bleecker luggage tags on one chain with the little brass hangtag on the same side as the tassels.
> 
> This bag is getting buried with me. Words cannot describe my love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2373857
> View attachment 2373858
> View attachment 2373859
> View attachment 2373860
> View attachment 2373861


Beautiful! Don't you love it when you find that bag that is just perfect for you?
Where did you get those great embossed Coach tags, I've never seen those?


----------



## ktheartscoach

treasured said:


> Beautiful! Don't you love it when you find that bag that is just perfect for you?
> Where did you get those great embossed Coach tags, I've never seen those?




Thank you!!! On the tags, I got the British tan one in the FP store in The Plaza in Kansas City - that was right when they came out for Fall 1997. I stalked eBay for the bottle green one, and the wallet, and the duffle. I love that set but haven't seemed to master the bleecker duffle.

Here's one on eBay now (not my auction):

http://******/1ibVZyR


----------



## simplyparticula

ktheartscoach said:


> In my legacy cognac duffle (my lovah):
> 
> Deep port legacy zip clutch - seriously, when I look back on my life, discovering the zip clutch in place of handbag organizer will be one of my proudest accomplishments. It's like having 2 small and one large wristlet in one, PLUS you get an actual bag for going out!
> 
> This bag is getting buried with me. Words cannot describe my love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2373857
> View attachment 2373858
> View attachment 2373859
> View attachment 2373860
> View attachment 2373861



So you use the clutch zipped open to corral all the loose bits? Cool idea! 

I'm still waiting to feel undying love for a handbag. I would have said it was my first coach bag, a Legacy East West Demi Pouch 9596 in medium grey blue, but I outgrew it when I had kids.


----------



## ktheartscoach

simplyparticula said:


> So you use the clutch zipped open to corral all the loose bits? Cool idea!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to feel undying love for a handbag. I would have said it was my first coach bag, a Legacy East West Demi Pouch 9596 in medium grey blue, but I outgrew it when I had kids.




Yep, I have the top unzipped with the little tassel tucked inside. It works so well, and the clutch is fun all by itself. I wish there was some way to MacGyver a shoulder strap...hmmmmm...


----------



## paulina1234

ktheartscoach said:


> Yep, I have the top unzipped with the little tassel tucked inside. It works so well, and the clutch is fun all by itself. I wish there was some way to MacGyver a shoulder strap...hmmmmm...




I did one once! Pulled a strap from my mini satchel all the way through under the zipper and clipped both ends together with dogleash clips. Thinking about letting a leather shop add some strap o-rings to the sides.


----------



## ktheartscoach

paulina1234 said:


> I did one once! Pulled a strap from my mini satchel all the way through under the zipper and clipped both ends together with dogleash clips. Thinking about letting a leather shop add some strap o-rings to the sides.




THANK YOU! That is perfect!


----------



## Bag Fetish

ktheartscoach said:


> In my legacy cognac duffle (my lovah):
> 
> Deep port legacy zip clutch - seriously, when I look back on my life, discovering the zip clutch in place of handbag organizer will be one of my proudest accomplishments. This one was about $26 out of pocket for me, after gift cards and the FB event. It's like having 2 small and one large wristlet in one, PLUS you get an actual bag for going out!
> 
> Bottle green bleecker checkbook wallet
> British tan bleecker mini skinny
> Legacy tag motif uni case for boo-boos and OTC meds
> 
> And I also put my bottle green and British tan bleecker luggage tags on one chain with the little brass hangtag on the same side as the tassels.
> 
> This bag is getting buried with me. Words cannot describe my love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2373857
> View attachment 2373858
> View attachment 2373859
> View attachment 2373860
> View attachment 2373861



I want the wallet!!!!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Bag Fetish said:


> I want the wallet!!!!




Thank you! I took a few more pics so you can see the pockets, I still find them on eBay - sometimes they're missing the checkbook part.


----------



## Bag Fetish

does yours have card slots under the checkbook cover ?


----------



## ktheartscoach

No, it has a pocket where you could put your checks in if they came bound on the side instead of the top.


----------



## Bag Fetish

ok thanks, i'm hoping to find one with card slots on the bottom as well... thanks again.


----------



## coachluvr13

ktheartscoach said:


> In my legacy cognac duffle (my lovah):
> 
> Deep port legacy zip clutch - seriously, when I look back on my life, discovering the zip clutch in place of handbag organizer will be one of my proudest accomplishments. This one was about $26 out of pocket for me, after gift cards and the FB event. It's like having 2 small and one large wristlet in one, PLUS you get an actual bag for going out!
> 
> Bottle green bleecker checkbook wallet
> British tan bleecker mini skinny
> Legacy tag motif uni case for boo-boos and OTC meds
> 
> And I also put my bottle green and British tan bleecker luggage tags on one chain with the little brass hangtag on the same side as the tassels.
> 
> This bag is getting buried with me. Words cannot describe my love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2373857
> View attachment 2373858
> View attachment 2373859
> View attachment 2373860
> View attachment 2373861


Love all of the organization!! I hate having too many loose things in my bag lol.


----------



## am2k6

simplyparticula said:


> My latest lady, Archival Rambler, is packed very tight with all this stuff. Since I don't want to give up my reader, I've had to settle for a tiny card wallet. Not sure where I"ll put receipts, but I've been loving her for the last few days. She has the smooshiest Legacy leather.
> 
> Keys are the in the back pocket still, and using the phone to take pictures. Oh, I also have a mini tissue pack in the front pocket. It's that time of year


Love all the reds! How do you carry your sunglasses? I find most cases too big to fit in my smaller bags


----------



## am2k6

simplyparticula said:


> My latest lady, Archival Rambler, is packed very tight with all this stuff. Since I don't want to give up my reader, I've had to settle for a tiny card wallet. Not sure where I"ll put receipts, but I've been loving her for the last few days. She has the smooshiest Legacy leather.
> 
> Keys are the in the back pocket still, and using the phone to take pictures. Oh, I also have a mini tissue pack in the front pocket. It's that time of year


Oh, and I'm stealing your clip idea for coupons!


----------



## Diamond88

NurseAnn said:


> Crossbody Saffiano
> 
> View attachment 2357304
> 
> 
> View attachment 2357305
> 
> 
> Most of my purse is filled with items I carry for my son.
> 
> -Change of clothes
> -Baby wipes
> -Snack for DS
> -Madison leather wristlet (for punch cards, grocery cards, receipts)
> -MFF ocelot wristlet (feminine products, meds, eye drops, small sunscreen)
> -hand sanitizer
> -pressed powder
> -Saffiano soft wallet


what a great set !


----------



## iuvcoach

Fuchsia Borough Mini

FS Dark Plume wallet (front pocket)
HK coin (middle pocket) 
Cosmetic Pouch (back pocket) Also phone and keys in pockets


----------



## AmMo

iuvcoach said:


> Fuchsia Borough Mini
> 
> FS Dark Plume wallet (front pocket)
> HK coin (middle pocket)
> Cosmetic Pouch (back pocket) Also phone and keys in pockets
> 
> View attachment 2385178




Love your bag!!! Didn't even know it came in this colour.


----------



## LvoesBags

iuvcoach said:


> Fuchsia Borough Mini
> 
> FS Dark Plume wallet (front pocket)
> HK coin (middle pocket)
> Cosmetic Pouch (back pocket) Also phone and keys in pockets
> 
> View attachment 2385178


Love!

 My full size wallet fits in my mini alpine moss. But I'm still looking for a more practical size. I do find the mini borough to be a workable size.


----------



## iuvcoach

AmMo said:


> Love your bag!!! Didn't even know it came in this colour.




Thank you. 



LvoesBags said:


> Love!
> 
> My full size wallet fits in my mini alpine moss. But I'm still looking for a more practical size. I do find the mini borough to be a workable size.




Thanks, yes it is the perfect size for me too. Def could be my daily bag. I am thinking of ordering the small glitter wallet to use.


----------



## LvoesBags

iuvcoach said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, yes it is the perfect size for me too. Def could be my daily bag. I am thinking of ordering the small glitter wallet to use.


Your welcome! The small glitter wallet would be a nice choice for your minis..


----------



## NurseAnn

Diamond88 said:


> what a great set !



Thank you!  I love red!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Before I switch bags again...


----------



## simplyparticula

am2k6 said:


> Love all the reds! How do you carry your sunglasses? I find most cases too big to fit in my smaller bags



I use the interior phone pocket for my sunglasses - my phone goes in the back zip with my keys on this bag. I've never kept my sunglasses in a case, but I rarely spend more than $40 a pair. These are Vera Bradley on clearance - they've lasted just fine for almost a year that way.



am2k6 said:


> Oh, and I'm stealing your clip idea for coupons!



 That was a desperation attempt years ago to corral all the gift cards and dept store coupons  - rubber bands kept breaking. I used to have a cute Vera Bradley clip I used, but my sister mooched it off me and I haven't gotten around to replacing it. It also forces me to keep the pile manageable - when it doesn't fit in the clip anymore, it's time to check the expiration dates, use some of the gift cards, etc. I bought the orange card case to use for the cards, but it has become my wallet of choice lately.


----------



## Coachmomme

DP Phoebe ready to go for tomorrow!
Gathered wallet
Slim wallet
Sunglasses case
Diaper case
Keys w/suede birdie


----------



## frivofrugalista

Like the glasses and diaper case...and of course the bag!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Coachmomme said:


> DP Phoebe ready to go for tomorrow!
> Gathered wallet
> Slim wallet
> Sunglasses case
> Diaper case
> Keys w/suede birdie



Why two wallets?


----------



## Coachmomme

Bag Fetish said:


> Why two wallets?


Slim wallet is for cash and store coupons etc. Gathered  holds my main CCs and ID


----------



## Coachmomme

frivofrugalista said:


> Like the glasses and diaper case...and of course the bag!



Thanks hun!


----------



## am2k6

simplyparticula said:


> I use the interior phone pocket for my sunglasses - my phone goes in the back zip with my keys on this bag. I've never kept my sunglasses in a case, but I rarely spend more than $40 a pair. These are Vera Bradley on clearance - they've lasted just fine for almost a year that way.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a desperation attempt years ago to corral all the gift cards and dept store coupons  - rubber bands kept breaking. I used to have a cute Vera Bradley clip I used, but my sister mooched it off me and I haven't gotten around to replacing it. It also forces me to keep the pile manageable - when it doesn't fit in the clip anymore, it's time to check the expiration dates, use some of the gift cards, etc. I bought the orange card case to use for the cards, but it has become my wallet of choice lately.





I see... I love hearing about all the different ways people organize these things


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Coachmomme said:


> Slim wallet is for cash and store coupons etc. Gathered  holds my main CCs and ID


 

Good idea on the two wallets - 
I use a makeup case for receipts - might have to try the another wallet

thanks for the TIP lady


----------



## Bag Fetish

Coachmomme said:


> Slim wallet is for cash and store coupons etc. Gathered  holds my main CCs and ID


Interesting


----------



## Coachmomme

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Good idea on the two wallets -
> I use a makeup case for receipts - might have to try the another wallet
> 
> thanks for the TIP lady


Thanks hun! Slim wallet smaller than zip around, and I feel more organized this way.  Plus I love my accessories as much as the bag, I like to see all that color in my bag! Treat my slim wallet like a wristlet it works for me!


----------



## bevie125

Marine Haley today


----------



## bevie125

Forgot her insides lol! Marine Haley


----------



## tannedsilk

I have a variety of wallets, wristlets, cosmetic bags, fobs etc in an attempt to use them all I am switching out weekly on Sundays. I call them my Sunday smalls. Here are past few weeks selections.


----------



## tannedsilk

Pic


----------



## tannedsilk

Guess I can only do one at a time


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> Guess I can only do one at a time





tannedsilk said:


> Pic



Love love love


----------



## Coachmomme

tannedsilk said:


> Pic





tannedsilk said:


> Guess I can only do one at a time



Great color combos!  And I love that you switch your keychain, I need to do that more often


----------



## cupcakegirl

tannedsilk said:


> I have a variety of wallets, wristlets, cosmetic bags, fobs etc in an attempt to use them all I am switching out weekly on Sundays. I call them my Sunday smalls. Here are past few weeks selections.





tannedsilk said:


> Pic





tannedsilk said:


> Guess I can only do one at a time



Wow, TOTALLY impressed that you swap everything out weekly *including your fobs*!!!


----------



## tannedsilk

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love love love





Coachmomme said:


> Great color combos!  And I love that you switch your keychain, I need to do that more often





cupcakegirl said:


> Wow, TOTALLY impressed that you swap everything out weekly *including your fobs*!!!



Thanks Ladies.  The keys are so much easier to find with the fob attached, and as I'm switching them out weekly, seem to be wearing well.


----------



## tannedsilk

Now the ap will let me add pics again, here's the other set.


----------



## annpan23

tannedsilk said:


> Now the ap will let me add pics again, here's the other set.


Nice sets! Love the waverly cherry! I should've gotten the wallet...


----------



## iuvcoach

tannedsilk said:


> Guess I can only do one at a time







tannedsilk said:


> Now the ap will let me add pics again, here's the other set.




Nice sets, they are both so cute.


----------



## tannedsilk

annpan23 said:


> Nice sets! Love the waverly cherry! I should've gotten the wallet...





iuvcoach said:


> Nice sets, they are both so cute.



Thanks Ladies!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I changed last night into


----------



## sandyclaws

tannedsilk said:


> Now the ap will let me add pics again, here's the other set.


love your sets! so pretty and organized



crazyforcoach09 said:


> I changed last night into


love all the colors!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

sandyclaws said:


> love your sets! so pretty and organized
> 
> 
> love all the colors!


 

THANKS Lady


----------



## sandyclaws

bevie125 said:


> Forgot her insides lol! Marine Haley
> View attachment 2388965
> View attachment 2388966



i love your insides....gimme your wallet please


----------



## Coachmomme

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I changed last night into


So cute!!!  Love the UV


----------



## AmMo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I changed last night into




Love!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Coachmomme said:


> So cute!!!  Love the UV


 


AmMo said:


> Love!


 

THANKS Ladies - Needed some color in my bags


----------



## pink sapphire

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I changed last night into


 Beautiful love the purple wallet please can you tell me color and number thank you


----------



## Coachmomme

UV Molly out today!
Gathered clutch and wallet
Sunnies 
Diaper pouch for little man
Keys with new penguin keychain
(It snowed overnight here so she had to come along today!)


----------



## iuvcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I changed last night into




So colorful and cute!!


----------



## iuvcoach

Coachmomme said:


> UV Molly out today!
> Gathered clutch and wallet
> Sunnies
> Diaper pouch for little man
> Keys with new penguin keychain
> (It snowed overnight here so she had to come along today!)




Love the pouches, they are so cute and so is everything else!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> So colorful and cute!!


 

Thanks lady bug


----------



## Coachmomme

iuvcoach said:


> Love the pouches, they are so cute and so is everything else!!!



Thanks hun!


----------



## GA Peach

Wow!  Y'all are all nice, neat, organized, AND coordinated!  I feel like a big ole slob.............this could be life changing for me.......<as I plan an outlet trip after work to find cute wristlets and cases>


----------



## paulina1234

GA Peach said:


> Wow!  Y'all are all nice, neat, organized, AND coordinated!  I feel like a big ole slob.............this could be life changing for me.......<as I plan an outlet trip after work to find cute wristlets and cases>




Its called "small leather goods addiction" and is somewhat cheaper than bag addiction


----------



## paulina1234

Miss c was stuffffed today !!!!!


----------



## GA Peach

paulina1234 said:


> Its called "small leather goods addiction" and is somewhat cheaper than bag addiction


 
I see!  *tannedsilk *even had the fob coordinated!  You better WORK!  You all are fabulous!  OK, so I'm starting small with my small leather goods addiction.........this is the cheapest I have ever made it out of a Coach Outlet Store.


----------



## paulina1234

GA Peach said:


> I see!  *tannedsilk *even had the fob coordinated!  You better WORK!  You all are fabulous!  OK, so I'm starting small with my small leather goods addiction.........this is the cheapest I have ever made it out of a Coach Outlet Store.



Lol.. Admiring your resistance! And cute little accessories!


----------



## tannedsilk

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I changed last night into



Lovely!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> Lovely!


 
thanks Sis


----------



## iuvcoach

paulina1234 said:


> Miss c was stuffffed today !!!!!
> View attachment 2390606



Miss C holds a lot, love the ocelot with it!


----------



## tonij2000

paulina1234 said:


> Its called "small leather goods addiction" and is somewhat cheaper than bag addiction



True but those smalls can quickly add up to the price of a good deleted bag, lol!


----------



## zaara10

I know I should browse through this thread for the answer, but...  can someone please post or repost a pic of their phoebe's insides? I'm new to the phoebe & compartments & can't quite figure out how best to pack & organize her. Thanks!!!


----------



## Coachmomme

zaara10 said:


> I know I should browse through this thread for the answer, but...  can someone please post or repost a pic of their phoebe's insides? I'm new to the phoebe & compartments & can't quite figure out how best to pack & organize her. Thanks!!!


I will when kids to bed . I use my gathered clutch as extra storage for receipts/coupons/misc, I think we have the same silver one!   It fits in small P as well as reg size.


----------



## sandyclaws

Inside my legacy archival bucket ^_^
tourmaline large wristlet
ocelot double zip wallet
Rayban sunnies 
chambray coin purse
small notebook
Chapstick
inhaler
mints
pink eyeglasses case with my glasses inside

**outside pocket holds my keys and phone


----------



## AmMo

sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 2391900
> 
> View attachment 2391901
> 
> 
> Inside my legacy archival bucket ^_^
> tourmaline large wristlet
> ocelot double zip wallet
> Rayban sunnies
> chambray coin purse
> small notebook
> Chapstick
> inhaler
> mints
> pink eyeglasses case with my glasses inside
> 
> **outside pocket holds my keys and phone




Love your accessories! I need to post what's in my bag one of these days, this is such a fun thread!


----------



## tonij2000

zaara10 said:


> I know I should browse through this thread for the answer, but...  can someone please post or repost a pic of their phoebe's insides? I'm new to the phoebe & compartments & can't quite figure out how best to pack & organize her. Thanks!!!



No pic but I put my wallet, meds and coin case in the middle zippered section, stuff I reach for regularly like my brush and cosmetics bag in the front section (where the hangtag is) and everything else in the back compartment.


----------



## minaj

paulina1234 said:


> Miss c was stuffffed today !!!!!
> View attachment 2390606




What a gorgeous bag! I love this purple!!


----------



## zaara10

tonij2000 said:


> No pic but I put my wallet, meds and coin case in the middle zippered section, stuff I reach for regularly like my brush and cosmetics bag in the front section (where the hangtag is) and everything else in the back compartment.


 
Thanks! That sounds like basically what I carry, plus a snack or 2. I like the wallet in the zippered section bc of the "security" of it.


----------



## sandyclaws

paulina1234 said:


> Miss c was stuffffed today !!!!!
> View attachment 2390606


gorgeous!! i love your insides!!



AmMo said:


> Love your accessories! I need to post what's in my bag one of these days, this is such a fun thread!


thanks :] i'm trying to be more organized LOL gimme a couple days and it wont look like this


----------



## zaara10

sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 2391900
> 
> View attachment 2391901
> 
> 
> Inside my legacy archival bucket ^_^
> tourmaline large wristlet
> ocelot double zip wallet
> Rayban sunnies
> chambray coin purse
> small notebook
> Chapstick
> inhaler
> mints
> pink eyeglasses case with my glasses inside
> 
> **outside pocket holds my keys and phone



Oooh, very very nice! I need a tourmaline wristlet!


----------



## paulina1234

sandyclaws said:


> gorgeous!! i love your insides!!



Thanks I love your insides too 



minaj said:


> What a gorgeous bag! I love this purple!!


I'm still carrying her and can't move out. It must be love


----------



## paulina1234

sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 2391900
> 
> View attachment 2391901
> 
> 
> Inside my legacy archival bucket ^_^
> tourmaline large wristlet
> ocelot double zip wallet
> Rayban sunnies
> chambray coin purse
> small notebook
> Chapstick
> inhaler
> mints
> pink eyeglasses case with my glasses inside
> 
> **outside pocket holds my keys and phone


Way to organize a bucket! Coin purse twinsies!


----------



## Caspin22

zaara10 said:


> I know I should browse through this thread for the answer, but...  can someone please post or repost a pic of their phoebe's insides? I'm new to the phoebe & compartments & can't quite figure out how best to pack & organize her. Thanks!!!



First, to me, the "front" pocket is the side with the hangtag and the two smaller interior pockets.  The "back" is the side with the inside zip pocket.

In the back compartment, I have my large flat motif wristlet, and my large Legacy wristlet.  In the front, I have a Poppy double zip wallet (store loyalty cards and my checkbook), and my Madison medium wallet (debit/credit cards/license/never any cash).

In the middle zip pocket, I keep my medium double zip wristlet, gum, etc (stuff that I don't need to get to as often).

My phone and work badge go in the two small interior pockets, and I always drop my keys into the same front corner so I know right where to reach for them.

I never use the inside zip pocket in any of my bags because I change out so often and I'll forget to grab stuff...


----------



## AmMo

I love this thread and always wanted to post on it, so here's what's currently inside my regular black duffle:






This is my favourite and most used Coach bag.


----------



## Coachmomme

AmMo said:


> I love this thread and always wanted to post on it, so here's what's currently inside my regular black duffle:
> 
> View attachment 2393872
> View attachment 2393873
> View attachment 2393874
> 
> 
> This is my favourite and most used Coach bag.


Love all the fuchsia and UV accessories!  . Cuuuuute


----------



## AmMo

Coachmomme said:


> Love all the fuchsia and UV accessories!  . Cuuuuute




Thank you!


----------



## eggtartapproved

My first post in this thread =) - in my Coach Legacy carnelian and tan colorblock clutch, for date night.


----------



## CoastalCoachy

eggtartapproved said:


> My first post in this thread =) - in my Coach Legacy carnelian and tan colorblock clutch, for date night.


Love seeing how others trim down what they carry to make a clutch work! Love this!


----------



## CoastalCoachy

AmMo said:


> I love this thread and always wanted to post on it, so here's what's currently inside my regular black duffle:
> 
> View attachment 2393872
> View attachment 2393873
> View attachment 2393874
> 
> 
> This is my favourite and most used Coach bag.


Verrrry nice! Love Legacy!


----------



## AmMo

CoastalCoachy said:


> Verrrry nice! Love Legacy!




Thanks! Legacy leather is my favorite hands down.


----------



## LvoesBags

I use my small needlepoint wallet and small ocelot wristlet in my Mini B. Perfect accessories


----------



## tonij2000

Persimmon lindsey


----------



## Coachmomme

LvoesBags said:


> I use my small needlepoint wallet and small ocelot wristlet in my Mini B. Perfect accessories


Soooo cute!


----------



## Coachmomme

tonij2000 said:


> Persimmon lindsey
> View attachment 2394636


I love your accessories!!  So coordinated!


----------



## iuvcoach

LvoesBags said:


> I use my small needlepoint wallet and small ocelot wristlet in my Mini B. Perfect accessories




So cute!!


----------



## iuvcoach

tonij2000 said:


> Persimmon lindsey
> View attachment 2394636




Love all the colors!


----------



## LvoesBags

tonij2000 said:


> Persimmon lindsey
> View attachment 2394636


So colorful! Love it


Coachmomme said:


> Soooo cute!





iuvcoach said:


> So cute!!



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## freezebreeze

I am traveling back with my new hunt phoebe..it fits a lot...


----------



## ktheartscoach

I just posted a thread about Rory as my best business travel bag ever:

9 interview folders
Desk calendar
Secure folder
Journal/notebook
Robin perforated clutch
Fuschia zippy wallet
Tag motif uni case
MFF black sig large wristlet
MFF black sig card case
Tissues, ear buds, wipes, gloves, breath strips, gum

Not pictured: iPad in case, iPhone, and pashmina from Stein Mart

She is SUCH an amazing bag!


----------



## sandyclaws

tonij2000 said:


> Persimmon lindsey
> View attachment 2394636


you're killing me!! i love that lindsey and your guts are always so LOVELY! 



freezebreeze said:


> I am traveling back with my new hunt phoebe..it fits a lot...


what a great color!! an happy to hear she can be a great traveling bag



ktheartscoach said:


> I just posted a thread about Rory as my best business travel bag ever:
> 
> 9 interview folders
> Desk calendar
> Secure folder
> Journal/notebook
> Robin perforated clutch
> Fuschia zippy wallet
> Tag motif uni case
> MFF black sig large wristlet
> MFF black sig card case
> Tissues, ear buds, wipes, gloves, breath strips, gum
> 
> Not pictured: iPad in case, iPhone, and pashmina from Stein Mart
> 
> She is SUCH an amazing bag!
> 
> View attachment 2394859
> View attachment 2394864
> View attachment 2394866



OMG i love love love your pictures!! this really shows how versatile Rory can be!! love that she can be a great travel bag too!!


----------



## Onekiss0813

AmMo said:


> I love this thread and always wanted to post on it, so here's what's currently inside my regular black duffle:
> 
> View attachment 2393872
> View attachment 2393873
> View attachment 2393874
> 
> 
> This is my favourite and most used Coach bag.


Great purse, have you had a problem with the strap? Mine is peeling on the sides.


----------



## AmMo

Onekiss0813 said:


> Great purse, have you had a problem with the strap? Mine is peeling on the sides.




No I haven't. When did it start peeling? If it wasn't very long after using it I would take it into Coach!


----------



## SandraElle

ktheartscoach said:


> I just posted a thread about Rory as my best business travel bag ever:
> 
> 9 interview folders
> Desk calendar
> Secure folder
> Journal/notebook
> Robin perforated clutch
> Fuschia zippy wallet
> Tag motif uni case
> MFF black sig large wristlet
> MFF black sig card case
> Tissues, ear buds, wipes, gloves, breath strips, gum
> 
> Not pictured: iPad in case, iPhone, and pashmina from Stein Mart
> 
> She is SUCH an amazing bag!


 
Loaded up with all that and still showing a little slouch. Love it.


----------



## ktheartscoach

sandyclaws said:


> OMG i love love love your pictures!! this really shows how versatile Rory can be!! love that she can be a great travel bag too!!




Thank you! She's so much more than I ever expected when I bought her!



SandraElle said:


> Loaded up with all that and still showing a little slouch. Love it.




Isn't it amazing? When I looked at everything I needed, my first thought was "no way", but she proved me wrong!


----------



## iuvcoach

Fuchsia Mini B 

JC Cat Eye Glasses Charm
Black Glitter Wallet
HK Kisslock Coin 
Ocelot Wristlet


----------



## AmMo

iuvcoach said:


> Fuchsia Mini B
> 
> JC Cat Eye Glasses Charm
> Black Glitter Wallet
> HK Kisslock Coin
> Ocelot Wristlet
> 
> View attachment 2396498
> 
> View attachment 2396499




Everything is super cute and compliments your bag so well!


----------



## Coachmomme

iuvcoach said:


> Fuchsia Mini B
> 
> JC Cat Eye Glasses Charm
> Black Glitter Wallet
> HK Kisslock Coin
> Ocelot Wristlet
> 
> View attachment 2396498
> 
> View attachment 2396499


This is beyond cute with your fuchsia borough!  I was planning to preorder ocelot and glitter accessories during Macys friends and fam! . Great minds accessorize alike lol


----------



## LvoesBags

iuvcoach said:


> Fuchsia Mini B
> 
> JC Cat Eye Glasses Charm
> Black Glitter Wallet
> HK Kisslock Coin
> Ocelot Wristlet
> 
> View attachment 2396498
> 
> View attachment 2396499



Awesome bag and accessories! Twins on the Ocelot wristlet.  the JC charm is too cute..


----------



## sandyclaws

iuvcoach said:


> Fuchsia Mini B
> 
> JC Cat Eye Glasses Charm
> Black Glitter Wallet
> HK Kisslock Coin
> Ocelot Wristlet
> 
> View attachment 2396498
> 
> View attachment 2396499



cute cute cute!! love this bag and your glitter!!!


----------



## Coachmomme

Marine Duffle today w/new accessories!
Tearose clutch
Gunmetal ziparound wallet
Cranberry small wallet


----------



## TiffanyS88

tonij2000 said:


> Persimmon lindsey
> View attachment 2394636


LOVE the MK case!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Coachmomme said:


> Marine Duffle today w/new accessories!
> Tearose clutch
> Gunmetal ziparound wallet
> Cranberry small wallet


Love it


----------



## Coachmomme

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love it


Thanks hun!


----------



## iuvcoach

sandyclaws said:


> cute cute cute!! love this bag and your glitter!!!







LvoesBags said:


> Awesome bag and accessories! Twins on the Ocelot wristlet.  the JC charm is too cute..







Coachmomme said:


> This is beyond cute with your fuchsia borough!  I was planning to preorder ocelot and glitter accessories during Macys friends and fam! . Great minds accessorize alike lol







AmMo said:


> Everything is super cute and compliments your bag so well!




Thanks ladies, I am very happy with this set. They are just perfect for the minis B!!


----------



## LvoesBags

Coachmomme said:


> Marine Duffle today w/new accessories!
> Tearose clutch
> Gunmetal ziparound wallet
> Cranberry small wallet


Love your set!!


----------



## Coachmomme

LvoesBags said:


> Love your set!!


Thank u!!


----------



## Coachmomme

Blush Haley got a mini makeover w/autumn inspired accessories!
Gathered Aubergine Wallet
Twisted Tearose Clutch
Cranberry Small Wallet


----------



## Coachmomme

Oops here she is!


----------



## AmMo

Coachmomme said:


> Oops here she is!




So pretty!! I want ALL of your accessories!


----------



## Coachmomme

AmMo said:


> So pretty!! I want ALL of your accessories!


Thank you!  Outlet finds (all but gathered wallet were very recent, last 2 weeks!).


----------



## BonBonz

Coachmomme said:


> Oops here she is!



Love the color combinations! Twins on the clutch!

What do you put in your cranberry wallet?


----------



## Coachmomme

BonBonz said:


> Love the color combinations! Twins on the clutch!
> 
> What do you put in your cranberry wallet?


Gathered wallet gets cc's I use everyday, insurance cards,etc, clutch gets coupons/kid's random art and , and the small wallet gets other misc cards (museum and zoo memberships, license, coins in zippered compartment.). I am experimenting with how to organize it all but so far this works for me!  I could get away with using wallet and clutch only but I love my "smalls" and feel more organized when its more spaced out and not overstuffed.


----------



## iuvcoach

Coachmomme said:


> Oops here she is!




Love everything!!


----------



## Coachmomme

iuvcoach said:


> Love everything!!


Thanks hun!  I just love Haley


----------



## tannedsilk

Coachmomme said:


> Oops here she is!



Lovely!  I like how it all coordinates


----------



## Mama20

Coachmomme said:


> Oops here she is!



So pretty!  Love the soft colors!


----------



## Coachmomme

tannedsilk said:


> Lovely!  I like how it all coordinates



Thanks lady!  



Mama20 said:


> So pretty!  Love the soft colors!



Thank u!  I really enjoy my accessories and bags equally and love trading out wallets and wristlets....a little more expense to my hobby but worth it!


----------



## bevie125

Inside Orange Spice small Phoebe.


----------



## LvoesBags

bevie125 said:


> Inside Orange Spice small Phoebe.
> 
> View attachment 2401753
> 
> View attachment 2401754



So pretty!! I love all the colorful goodies


----------



## Mrs.Bunny

What's in my bag? A hot mess, that's what!

Rory in Bright Coral:

Diapers/Wipes for my son
A huggie from my alma mater
Fossil pouch in Starburst
Deux Lux Jax Wallet in Galaxy
Vera Bradley mini file thing in Island Blooms
Carolina Herrara for Target notebook
Not one, but TWO May Books Agendas
A dinosaur comb/brush (Who the heck knows, lol)
Tory Burch sunnies on monogrammed croakies (I'm Southern, y'all, we monogram everything.)
Earbuds
Lotion
Six Million Lip Products
Business cards (graphic designer)
Washi Tape
Hair ties
Blues suede Baggu pouch
iPad mini
iPhone 


I cannot live without a large handbag...well, for longer than a day, lol.


----------



## molly21

Here is my new coach east/west madison in cranberry!


----------



## sandyclaws

What's in my Madison Madeline e/w satchel  

-ocelot double wallet
-hello Kitty pouch (holds my lip stuff, pen, mirror)
-pink eyeglass pouch
-uv card holder
-inhaler, fox sanitizer, hand lotion
-small notebook and planner
-bird coin purse (head buds & charger)
-raybans


----------



## bevie125

Graphite Berry Molly


----------



## sandyclaws

bevie125 said:


> Graphite Berry Molly
> 
> View attachment 2409415
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409416



I love your insides!! Hot pink


----------



## bevie125

sandyclaws said:


> I love your insides!! Hot pink



Thanks, they make me happy! I'm loving your stuff too inside that gorgeous Madeline!!!


----------



## bevie125

Fucshia duffle with her accessories. I want to thank whoever here suggested using the Legacy Clutch as purse organizer. Love it!


----------



## maglife

That is so pretty. Never thought clutch as organiser&#128076;


----------



## iuvcoach

Mini Riley w/ JC castle charm 
Ocelot wristlet 
Glitter wallet
HK coin pouch 

A lot of black but I love it


----------



## Moving to Texas

black hearts poppy...not sure if this is the correct name





http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy45/tanisha_banks/20131011_1029341_zpsfb158834.jpg
Not sure I uploaded the pictures. Items in my bag:
checkbook
Aleve
coach makeup bag
pen
gift card
Pink Wallet


----------



## Moving to Texas

iuvcoach...love he fuchasia mini


----------



## Jennylee133

iuvcoach said:


> Mini Riley w/ JC castle charm
> Ocelot wristlet
> Glitter wallet
> HK coin pouch
> 
> A lot of black but I love it
> 
> View attachment 2433496




What cute pieces! Everything looks great together!


----------



## iuvcoach

Thank you!!


----------



## sandyclaws

think i'll be downsizing again tonight....as much as this all fits inside my willis right now i think i can eliminate some more stuff

inside my pink scarlet Willis 









-large tourmaline wristlet
-small body spray
-eyeglass pouch
-fuchsia legacy slim wallet
-cute bird coin purse
-keys
-small notebook
-uv card holder


----------



## Bag Fetish

sandyclaws said:


> think i'll be downsizing again tonight....as much as this all fits inside my willis right now i think i can eliminate some more stuff
> 
> inside my pink scarlet Willis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -large tourmaline wristlet
> -small body spray
> -eyeglass pouch
> -fuchsia legacy slim wallet
> -cute bird coin purse
> -keys
> -small notebook
> -uv card holder



Love all of it enjoy Willis! I might break mine out tmrw


----------



## Trudysmom

sandyclaws said:


> think i'll be downsizing again tonight....as much as this all fits inside my willis right now i think i can eliminate some more stuff
> 
> inside my pink scarlet Willis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -large tourmaline wristlet
> -small body spray
> -eyeglass pouch
> -fuchsia legacy slim wallet
> -cute bird coin purse
> -keys
> -small notebook
> -uv card holder


I can fit a lot into my Willis bags. Love your pictures.


----------



## bunnycat

I love how organized your purse is Sandyclaws!

MIne's not nearly  so tidy with pretty matching things but I thought I'd share what I DID find in my purse.  I forgot I had stuffed a shirt that was in back of my car in to my little Peyton. Then I came down with the flu late last week and forgot it was there and it settled at the bottom. So this is what I took out of my bag when I finally took things out to change purses. (It still had room to spare though I need to take a lesson from Sandyclaws and put in my hand sanitizer, clearly...)

Brown suede (possibly Coach, got it preloved with a bag) wristlet stuffed full of papers and pens and lipgloss (need to clean that up).
Mini Skinny with ID and keys attached
More papers
soft glasses case
phone
black shirt


----------



## sandyclaws

bunnycat said:


> I love how organized your purse is Sandyclaws!
> 
> MIne's not nearly  so tidy with pretty matching things but I thought I'd share what I DID find in my purse.  I forgot I had stuffed a shirt that was in back of my car in to my little Peyton. Then I came down with the flu late last week and forgot it was there and it settled at the bottom. So this is what I took out of my bag when I finally took things out to change purses. (It still had room to spare though I need to take a lesson from Sandyclaws and put in my hand sanitizer, clearly...)
> 
> Brown suede (possibly Coach, got it preloved with a bag) wristlet stuffed full of papers and pens and lipgloss (need to clean that up).
> Mini Skinny with ID and keys attached
> More papers
> soft glasses case
> phone
> black shirt
> 
> View attachment 2437182
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437183




Why thank you. Lol the Willis bag made me really downsize. I love how much could for in your Peyton bag. Love that bag. Enjoy


----------



## bunnycat

sandyclaws said:


> Why thank you. Lol the Willis bag made me really downsize. I love how much could for in your Peyton bag. Love that bag. Enjoy



Thank you! it is such a cute little bag. I love to carry it around!


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what is in my N/S Vermillion Tote. I may have Boy Scout Disorder - carrying a ton of stuff so that I can "be prepared":

Anne Klein makeup bag
Tea bags (toffee/hazelnut - yum!)
A doctor bill
Coach foldable/reusable tote
B&BW Cashmere Glow
Ipsy bag (chargers, USB, earbuds)
Ray Bans
MJ Zip Clutch wallet
Kleenex
MJ Honey coin purse
MbMJ neoprene phone wristlet
Texting gloves
Hello Kitty plaid mirror
Keys
MJ Lola rollerball
Bliss hand cream
Chanel glossimer
Pen
Anti-bac gel


----------



## sandyclaws

eehlers said:


> Here's what is in my N/S Vermillion Tote. I may have Boy Scout Disorder - carrying a ton of stuff so that I can "be prepared":
> 
> Anne Klein makeup bag
> Tea bags (toffee/hazelnut - yum!)
> A doctor bill
> Coach foldable/reusable tote
> B&BW Cashmere Glow
> Ipsy bag (chargers, USB, earbuds)
> Ray Bans
> MJ Zip Clutch wallet
> Kleenex
> MJ Honey coin purse
> MbMJ neoprene phone wristlet
> Texting gloves
> Hello Kitty plaid mirror
> Keys
> MJ Lola rollerball
> Bliss hand cream
> Chanel glossimer
> Pen
> Anti-bac gel



your insides are AWESOME!! i'm digging your HK Mirror!


----------



## Apelila

Aloha everyone...Here is what's inside my Coach bag...Hope you guys enjoy


----------



## bagladykym

Here is what I normally carry, all cozy inside Kelsey:

black Coach wristlet as wallet
silver wristlet for powercords, flash drive & bluetooth
purple wristlet for gift cards/coupons
green Clinique makeup bag
Oakley sunglasses in cloth bag
reading glasses in small hard case
keys
gum
Eos lip balm

in Kelsey's zipper compartment:
ELF lipstick
EO hand spray
Mini shuffle
pen
lighter (no, I don't smoke, but if you've ever seen Survivor you know that fire = life; I don't plan on not being able to light a fire if necessary)


----------



## bevie125

Coastal Blue Pebbled Duffle


----------



## ktheartscoach

In my peyton patent tote in Merlot:

Deep port legacy clutch as organizer -this is my tried and true method, and I'm loving it! - small items, all of the billion chargers, flashlight, rescue remedy, and the uni case and med skinny fit right in there, too

Cognac slim zip

Legacy tag motif uni case

Darcy gold leather medium skinny

Darcy gold leather cosmetic case

Also, a pic to show the color of the leather under the patent - it's an exact match to deep port!

In pockets: iPhones (work and personal), hand sanitizer, pens, folded up plastic grocery bag, keys, Kleenex


----------



## MKB0925

bevie125 said:


> Coastal Blue Pebbled Duffle
> 
> View attachment 2443271



Love this bag...I have been thinking this may be my next purchase...how do you like it?


----------



## bevie125

MKB0925 said:


> Love this bag...I have been thinking this may be my next purchase...how do you like it?



I love it! The leather is super soft.


----------



## baglover57




----------



## Apelila

Here is my Bag...


----------



## Apelila

ktheartscoach said:


> In my peyton patent tote in Merlot:
> 
> Deep port legacy clutch as organizer -this is my tried and true method, and I'm loving it! - small items, all of the billion chargers, flashlight, rescue remedy, and the uni case and med skinny fit right in there, too
> 
> Cognac slim zip
> 
> Legacy tag motif uni case
> 
> Darcy gold leather medium skinny
> 
> Darcy gold leather cosmetic case
> 
> Also, a pic to show the color of the leather under the patent - it's an exact match to deep port!
> 
> In pockets: iPhones (work and personal), hand sanitizer, pens, folded up plastic grocery bag, keys, Kleenex
> 
> View attachment 2443360
> View attachment 2443361
> View attachment 2443362
> View attachment 2443363


Wow you rock that red color..so pretty


----------



## Sarah03

Cognac Lindsey!
View attachment 2445946


Madison gathered wallet in Metallic, glitter zip case (for kindle), sequin express wristlet (chap stick, pens, etc.), Kleenex, lotion.  I guess her insides are "holiday" colored & do not match!  
View attachment 2445947

View attachment 2445949


----------



## ktheartscoach

Apelila said:


> Wow you rock that red color..so pretty




Thank you! She's a cheery bag &#128522;


----------



## WVUdani

In pink pearl Carie:
Legacy fuchsia soft wallet
Legacy fuchsia coin case
Legacy coral medium skinny
Legacy ultraviolet wristlet
Powder blue sig. Checkbook cover
Signature pill case
Daisy script sunglasses case (with coach Amelia shades)
Victoria's Secret glitter mirror
Schnauzer hand sanitizer 
Keys with coach luggage tag
Peppermint lotion
Leopard brush


----------



## Apelila

WVUdani said:


> In pink pearl Carie:
> Legacy fuchsia soft wallet
> Legacy fuchsia coin case
> Legacy coral medium skinny
> Legacy ultraviolet wristlet
> Powder blue sig. Checkbook cover
> Signature pill case
> Daisy script sunglasses case (with coach Amelia shades)
> Victoria's Secret glitter mirror
> Schnauzer hand sanitizer
> Keys with coach luggage tag
> Peppermint lotion
> Leopard brush


Great bag and wow most of it are Coach cuteness,goodies..etc. that bag is very different i like it


----------



## sandyclaws

bagladykym said:


> Here is what I normally carry, all cozy inside Kelsey:
> 
> black Coach wristlet as wallet
> silver wristlet for powercords, flash drive & bluetooth
> purple wristlet for gift cards/coupons
> green Clinique makeup bag
> Oakley sunglasses in cloth bag
> reading glasses in small hard case
> keys
> gum
> Eos lip balm
> 
> in Kelsey's zipper compartment:
> ELF lipstick
> EO hand spray
> Mini shuffle
> pen
> lighter (no, I don't smoke, but if you've ever seen Survivor you know that fire = life; I don't plan on not being able to light a fire if necessary)



lol i love that you have a lighter in case you need to survive!! maybe i need to carry one now too! i love how so much fits inside your kelsey. shes lovely!



bevie125 said:


> Coastal Blue Pebbled Duffle
> 
> View attachment 2443271


ahhh you know i love your duffle! i love how everything looks so good together



ktheartscoach said:


> In my peyton patent tote in Merlot:
> 
> Deep port legacy clutch as organizer -this is my tried and true method, and I'm loving it! - small items, all of the billion chargers, flashlight, rescue remedy, and the uni case and med skinny fit right in there, too
> 
> Cognac slim zip
> 
> Legacy tag motif uni case
> 
> Darcy gold leather medium skinny
> 
> Darcy gold leather cosmetic case
> 
> Also, a pic to show the color of the leather under the patent - it's an exact match to deep port!
> 
> In pockets: iPhones (work and personal), hand sanitizer, pens, folded up plastic grocery bag, keys, Kleenex
> 
> View attachment 2443360
> View attachment 2443361
> View attachment 2443362
> View attachment 2443363


GORGEOUS!! i love how you used the clutch as an organizer!! you're so organized 




Apelila said:


> Here is my Bag...


cute bag! i love the fob you added and it holds so much! 



Sarah03 said:


> Cognac Lindsey!
> View attachment 2445946
> 
> 
> Madison gathered wallet in Metallic, glitter zip case (for kindle), sequin express wristlet (chap stick, pens, etc.), Kleenex, lotion.  I guess her insides are "holiday" colored & do not match!
> View attachment 2445947
> 
> View attachment 2445949


my goodness!! LINDSEY! ahhh this is so gorgeous! i love your glitter and your gathered wallet!


----------



## sandyclaws

WVUdani said:


> In pink pearl Carie:
> Legacy fuchsia soft wallet
> Legacy fuchsia coin case
> Legacy coral medium skinny
> Legacy ultraviolet wristlet
> Powder blue sig. Checkbook cover
> Signature pill case
> Daisy script sunglasses case (with coach Amelia shades)
> Victoria's Secret glitter mirror
> Schnauzer hand sanitizer
> Keys with coach luggage tag
> Peppermint lotion
> Leopard brush



i love your insides! so colorful and cheerful! loving your VS mirror


----------



## WVUdani

sandyclaws said:


> i love your insides! so colorful and cheerful! loving your VS mirror



Thanks sandyclaws


----------



## cfcjc9908

- samsung cam
- keys
- sephora gc
- coach park leather small wallet 
- iphone goes in the front pocket


----------



## arret77

Inside my cranberry Phoebe. I probably carry too much stuff but I can't seem to downsize. Lol


----------



## sandyclaws

arret77 said:


> Inside my cranberry Phoebe. I probably carry too much stuff but I can't seem to downsize. Lol



its ok  i probably carry too much too! i love your phoebe esp your Hot Pink unicase!! gorgeous.......is that a mini skinny hanging off your Phoebe? or is it just off to the side?


----------



## sandyclaws

*inside my pearl grey lasercut Sophia *







*-large Tourmaline wristlet
-fuchsia soft wallet
-lucky brand eye glasses
-rayban sunnies w/o its case (too lazy to open and take them out)
-inhaler and the iphone case i'm using right now , army green with gold studs
-Coach birdie pouch 
-2 notebooks (green for bills and chevron for my year)
-keys on a Coach leather valet
-pen (that should be in my wristlet), chapstick, lipstick, and HK mirror*


----------



## arret77

sandyclaws said:


> its ok  i probably carry too much too! i love your phoebe esp your Hot Pink unicase!! gorgeous.......is that a mini skinny hanging off your Phoebe? or is it just off to the side?


Thanks! It's a id skinny to hold my work badge. Much cutter then the one my work gave me. Lol. Yes I have it attached to the front of my purse so it's visible.


----------



## GingerJade

I would post a picture but it would just bore everyone, haha! I'm using a small black Phoebe, with silver hardware. Right now it contains:

On one side-
Coach wallet
1 diaper
Little pack of wipes

Middle-
Epi pen
A few benadryl in a zip lock

Other side-
Brush
Comb
This sephora mirror thing, like a compact

Little pockets in lining-
2 tubes of lipstick
Cellphone


----------



## hazelgreen

bagladykym said:


> Here is what I normally carry, all cozy inside Kelsey:
> 
> black Coach wristlet as wallet
> silver wristlet for powercords, flash drive & bluetooth
> purple wristlet for gift cards/coupons
> green Clinique makeup bag
> Oakley sunglasses in cloth bag
> reading glasses in small hard case
> keys
> gum
> Eos lip balm
> 
> in Kelsey's zipper compartment:
> ELF lipstick
> EO hand spray
> Mini shuffle
> pen
> lighter (no, I don't smoke, but if you've ever seen Survivor you know that fire = life; I don't plan on not being able to light a fire if necessary)



Wow, the Kelsey fits a lot more than I expected. I like the idea of having a wristlet just for gift cards. Mine are all over.  Does it look okay with all of it in there.


----------



## Apelila

Here are what I carry inside my coach bag Have a good day!


----------



## bagladykym

hazelgreen said:


> Wow, the Kelsey fits a lot more than I expected. I like the idea of having a wristlet just for gift cards. Mine are all over.  Does it look okay with all of it in there.



I know!  It holds a lot more than I expected too!  I was on the fence about keeping it for just that reason.  It doesn't look stuffed or bulgey at all.  I've got my eye on chestnut.


----------



## xiaohuamao

New to the forum, but I love looking at everyone's bags and                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 accessories!
Here's Coach Sophia in patent leather, great for the snowy winter weather.
Just got organized with

Small MK wallet
Poppy flower skinny mini holding ID and train tickets
Coin purse holding various cards not frequently used and receipts
Small LeSportSac cosmetic case holding random stuff


----------



## st.love

Inside my black gathered Lindsey today




Coach saff cosmetic case 
Coach Legacy large wristlet
LV small ring agenda
LV Pomme d'Amour Zippy wallet 
Ray ban folding wayfarers
Lipglosses


----------



## Moving to Texas

arret77 beautiful bag...would like the Phoebe to be my next purchase


----------



## arret77

Moving to Texas said:


> arret77 beautiful bag...would like the Phoebe to be my next purchase


Thanks! I love her! The leather is amazing and the color is tdf! They didn't have her at my local outlet so I had to do a charge send. She arrived on Christmas eve. She was my Christmas present to myself.


----------



## yellowbernie

This is what is inside my Legacy Black Violet Hobo









Black violet zip around wallet
Deep port slim wallet
Fushcia Check holder
Fushcia passport case
Small yellow cosmetic case
vb eyeglass case with glasses
kleenex
inhaler
Iphone 4


----------



## frivofrugalista

yellowbernie said:


> This is what is inside my Legacy Black Violet


Wow she holds a lot. Thought she was a small bag.


----------



## frivofrugalista

AC Riley. I don't carry a lot in my small bags but she can fit more.


----------



## yellowbernie

frivofrugalista said:


> Wow she holds a lot. Thought she was a small bag.


No she's not small, she's the same size as the Courtenay.


----------



## ktheartscoach

sandyclaws said:


> GORGEOUS!! i love how you used the clutch as an organizer!! you're so organized
> 
> 
> !




Thank you! I put the O in OCD &#128541;


----------



## ktheartscoach

sandyclaws said:


> *inside my pearl grey lasercut Sophia *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-large Tourmaline wristlet
> -fuchsia soft wallet
> -lucky brand eye glasses
> -rayban sunnies w/o its case (too lazy to open and take them out)
> -inhaler and the iphone case i'm using right now , army green with gold studs
> -Coach birdie pouch
> -2 notebooks (green for bills and chevron for my year)
> -keys on a Coach leather valet
> -pen (that should be in my wristlet), chapstick, lipstick, and HK mirror*




LOOOOOVVVVVEEEEEE this bag!!


----------



## sandyclaws

frivofrugalista said:


> AC Riley. I don't carry a lot in my small bags but she can fit more.




This bag is soooo cute! Love that she hold more too


----------



## frivofrugalista

sandyclaws said:


> This bag is soooo cute! Love that she hold more too


Thanks lady!


----------



## firegypsy




----------



## firegypsy

the only thing that bums be out is that I can't zip my iPad in because of it's case.  Ah well.


----------



## singe242

I love this thread and have lurked a long time! Here is what is inside my pebbled leather duffle in coastal blue:
Legacy turnlock wallet in bright coral
Legacy large wristlet in black (holds makeup, contact stuff, comb, mirror, etc.)
Small wristlet in pink glitter fabric (receipts)
Checkbook
Pill case
Sunglasses
Zip pocket:
Notebook 
Keys
Manicure set
Multifunction pockets:
Gum
Mints
Lotion
Sanitizer
Kleenex
Front pocket:
Lip stuff
Headphones
Phone


----------



## sdh

I love that pebbled Navy duffle!  Where did you get that beautiful bag?


----------



## singe242

sdh said:


> I love that pebbled Navy duffle!  Where did you get that beautiful bag?



It was on FOS beginning of December. My birthday present to myself. I love it and so glad I didn't settle for the grey full price!


----------



## Cassdur11




----------



## frivofrugalista

Cassdur11 said:


> View attachment 2465409



What bag is that? Great insides!


----------



## kcoach

Got my Bleecker Preston Satchel on December 12th and moved into it immediately. Have not moved out since. That is how much I LOVE this bag. I have yet to wear an outfit that it doesn't go with. Here's what I have in it - and I have tons of room left. I don't carry a whole lot and I like being able to peek in and see everything easily. 

iPad mini, cosmetic bag, wallet, checkbook, portable phone charger, coin purse, lotion, pen, gum, keys and a little notebook. And I carry my iPhone in the little outside pocket.


----------



## frivofrugalista

kcoach said:


> Got my Bleecker Preston Satchel on December 12th.


It is a great bag and holds a lot.


----------



## kcoach

frivofrugalista said:


> It is a great bag and holds a lot.


 
Thanks - it really does hold a lot - too much! If it was full, it would weigh a ton.


----------



## ildera5

firegypsy said:


>





firegypsy said:


> the only thing that bums be out is that I can't zip my iPad in because of it's case.  Ah well.



I love these pics!  I have this bag and wondered what to do with it .. thanks for the ideas .  What do you hold in the thin zippered purple case?


----------



## ildera5

kcoach said:


> Got my Bleecker Preston Satchel on December 12th and moved into it immediately. Have not moved out since. That is how much I LOVE this bag. I have yet to wear an outfit that it doesn't go with. Here's what I have in it - and I have tons of room left. I don't carry a whole lot and I like being able to peek in and see everything easily.
> 
> iPad mini, cosmetic bag, wallet, checkbook, portable phone charger, coin purse, lotion, pen, gum, keys and a little notebook. And I carry my iPhone in the little outside pocket.



Okay, I have the owl pouch and that wallet; does that mean I need the Preston Satchel too?  

Do you happen to have a mod shot by any chance?  I can't seem to find any in the forum .


----------



## KTScrlet

*In my Sadie.*


----------



## sandyclaws

KTScrlet said:


> *In my Sadie.*



love your pic...and that day of dead skull


----------



## cupcakegirl

KTScrlet said:


> *In my Sadie.*


Gorgeous photo!  All the contents are gorgeous too!  Love the pink and brown color palette!

...and the little kitty cat photobomb!


----------



## KTScrlet

sandyclaws said:


> love your pic...and that day of dead skull



Thank you.  I use the day of the dead tin for my cinnamon mentos, altoids, and tic tacs.


----------



## KTScrlet

cupcakegirl said:


> Gorgeous photo!  All the contents are gorgeous too!  Love the pink and brown color palette!
> 
> ...and the little kitty cat photobomb!



Thank you.  Lucy loves to get in my purse photos.


----------



## Caspin22

Haven't done one of these in a while. So, here's what's in my bag!


----------



## KTScrlet

Canderson22 said:


> Haven't done one of these in a while. So, here's what's in my bag!
> 
> View attachment 2467784



Very pretty.  Love that shade of purple.


----------



## KTScrlet

kcoach said:


> Got my Bleecker Preston Satchel on December 12th and moved into it immediately. Have not moved out since. That is how much I LOVE this bag. I have yet to wear an outfit that it doesn't go with. Here's what I have in it - and I have tons of room left. I don't carry a whole lot and I like being able to peek in and see everything easily.
> 
> iPad mini, cosmetic bag, wallet, checkbook, portable phone charger, coin purse, lotion, pen, gum, keys and a little notebook. And I carry my iPhone in the little outside pocket.



Love this bag.  I think the bag I want for spring/summer is a Preston.  It is the beige bag with the pink accents.


----------



## Kmiller_41

What's inside my Minetta


----------



## cindylouaz

Does a full size wallet fit in the middle zippered compartment in the Minetta?


----------



## Kmiller_41

cindylouaz said:


> Does a full size wallet fit in the middle zippered compartment in the Minetta?




No, it would not fit in the middle section. That section is very small.


----------



## bagladykym

Kmiller_41 said:


> What's inside my Minetta



Do you find the middle zipper section akward?  It's way too small to fit anything other than a few receipts, and it makes what should be a large-ish inside very small.  I tried to love mine, but ended up giving it to my sister because of the middle section.  Even tho I don't carry all that much, everything was too squished in the other sections.  I thought about just cutting it out, but couldn't bring myself to deface a Coach.  Bummer, cause I really love the shape and outside pocket on Minetta.


----------



## Kmiller_41

bagladykym said:


> Do you find the middle zipper section akward?  It's way too small to fit anything other than a few receipts, and it makes what should be a large-ish inside very small.  I tried to love mine, but ended up giving it to my sister because of the middle section.  Even tho I don't carry all that much, everything was too squished in the other sections.  I thought about just cutting it out, but couldn't bring myself to deface a Coach.  Bummer, cause I really love the shape and outside pocket on Minetta.




I don't even use the middle section. Like you said, it's just way too small for anything. It probably would have been better if they just didn't even have that section. Luckily I don't carry that much so its still able to hold all my stuff without looking overly full. Sorry it didn't work for you  I'm sure your sister is happy though, lol!


----------



## Smurfette123

KTScrlet said:


> *In my Sadie.*


My friend's significant other bought her that as her first coach.  She's in love with it!  So pretty in real life too!  She may be hooked now.


----------



## kcoach

ildera5 said:


> Okay, I have the owl pouch and that wallet; does that mean I need the Preston Satchel too?
> 
> Do you happen to have a mod shot by any chance?  I can't seem to find any in the forum .


Yes you need a Preston!  Here is my thread with a couple of mod shots http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/reveal-bleecker-preston-satchel-in-graphite-847365.html


----------



## kcoach

KTScrlet said:


> Love this bag.  I think the bag I want for spring/summer is a Preston.  It is the beige bag with the pink accents.


Love that beige one with pink trim!


----------



## BrownEyedMe

In my Grey Quartz Maggie

Front pocket: Cosmetic case with ear buds, phone holster, Altoids, lotion, phone charger, chap stick, brush, comb, and some Advil. 
Time cards for work. 

Middle zip pocket: Poppy Double Zip wallet, coin purse, work ID, and phone. 

Back pocket: sunglasses in case and keys. 

I'm really surprised all she can carry and still not look overly stuffed. Also like the organization and the ease of getting to what I need without digging in a bottomless pit.


----------



## virtue1982

I've been lurking around the forum for a long time. This is my first post. Inside of my black Legacy duffle.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

virtue1982 said:


> I've been lurking around the forum for a long time. This is my first post. Inside of my black Legacy duffle.
> 
> View attachment 2473875


Wow!! Cute bag! How much does it weigh with all your stuff inside? Lol
I haven't posted with this thread yet...I guess mine would look like a lot too , if I took all my stuff out ! Lol


----------



## virtue1982

Thatsmypurse said:


> Wow!! Cute bag! How much does it weigh with all your stuff inside? Lol
> I haven't posted with this thread yet...I guess mine would look like a lot too , if I took all my stuff out ! Lol




Thanks! It's not too heavy with all of my things inside. The duffle carries well.


----------



## Mom2jtv

virtue1982 said:


> I've been lurking around the forum for a long time. This is my first post. Inside of my black Legacy duffle.
> 
> View attachment 2473875




Love! Do you have an organizer or insert in the duffle. She still seems to stand even with all her insides out.


----------



## virtue1982

Mom2jtv said:


> Love! Do you have an organizer or insert in the duffle. She still seems to stand even with all her insides out.




Thanks! Nope, no organizer/insert in my duffle.


----------



## Kdisaster

In my new Madison Small Graphic Print Sadie are:

Perforated Zip around wallet in navy/citrine
Card holder
Coin purse
Hand lotion
Chapstick
Blotting tissue
Sephora mirror
And my work pass in the front pocket with my iphone.... 

This held more stuff then I thought it would...


----------



## frivofrugalista

Kdisaster said:


> View attachment 2475587
> 
> In my new Madison Small


Love this bag!!!


----------



## Caspin22

Kdisaster said:


> View attachment 2475587
> 
> 
> In my new Madison Small Graphic Print Sadie are:
> 
> Perforated Zip around wallet in navy/citrine
> Card holder
> Coin purse
> Hand lotion
> Chapstick
> Blotting tissue
> Sephora mirror
> And my work pass in the front pocket with my iphone....
> 
> This held more stuff then I thought it would...




That bag is freaking adorable!!


----------



## Kdisaster

frivofrugalista said:


> Love this bag!!!




Thank you! I had to get it with PCE when I saw it online....


----------



## Kdisaster

Canderson22 said:


> That bag is freaking adorable!!




My fave bag right now!!!


----------



## ildera5

Kdisaster said:


> View attachment 2475587
> 
> 
> In my new Madison Small Graphic Print Sadie are:
> 
> Perforated Zip around wallet in navy/citrine
> Card holder
> Coin purse
> Hand lotion
> Chapstick
> Blotting tissue
> Sephora mirror
> And my work pass in the front pocket with my iphone....
> 
> This held more stuff then I thought it would...



LOVE that pattern!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Cassdur11

frivofrugalista said:


> What bag is that? Great insides!




Hey! Sorry it took me so long to respond, I'm still trying to figure out how to use this app, lol. It's called the coach basic bag. I love it!


----------



## iuvcoach

Kdisaster said:


> View attachment 2475587
> 
> 
> In my new Madison Small Graphic Print Sadie are:
> 
> Perforated Zip around wallet in navy/citrine
> Card holder
> Coin purse
> Hand lotion
> Chapstick
> Blotting tissue
> Sephora mirror
> And my work pass in the front pocket with my iphone....
> 
> This held more stuff then I thought it would...



Love this bag!!


----------



## vanhornink

In my tuberose Lindsey, my go to bag, my workhorse a first shot of the inside 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and everything out:
2 capacity wristlets-the purple one I just won on eBay and it came in yesterday
Small wristlet
Zip around wallet in tuberose 
Universal case in gathered leather-also just won on eBay and have been wanting one for a long time 
Coach coin purse which is well over 20 years old
Vera Bradley card case
Dr paperwork( blood work) 
Ring with the store cards on it
Tinkerbell brush
Mints


----------



## bigal

vanhornink said:


> In my tuberose Lindsey, my go to bag, my workhorse a first shot of the inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2478660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and everything out:
> 2 capacity wristlets-the purple one I just won on eBay and it came in yesterday
> Small wristlet
> Zip around wallet in tuberose
> Universal case in gathered leather-also just won on eBay and have been wanting one for a long time
> Coach coin purse which is well over 20 years old
> Vera Bradley card case
> Dr paperwork( blood work)
> Ring with the store cards on it
> Tinkerbell brush
> Mints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2478721


WOW! You can fit a lot in your Lindsey.  It looks like you have space left for more too.  Love it!  

I need to look up the Lindsey.   Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sarah03

In my gunmetal baby sage: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2478750

Gathered zip around in metallic, large wristlet in purple lurex, Kate Spade planner, parking pass, lotion. 
View attachment 2478751

View attachment 2478752


----------



## vanhornink

bigal said:


> WOW! You can fit a lot in your Lindsey.  It looks like you have space left for more too.  Love it!
> 
> I need to look up the Lindsey.   Thank you for sharing.


 

Thank you and yes she holds a ton..when I first bought her I thought oh my God she is a huge bag and I didn't know if I would get used to her but I have had her almost 2 years and she doesn't look so big to me now..I wish they didn't discontinue making them..its my favorite bag..


----------



## kingsland

Keys
Phone
Address book
Lipstick
Clear nail polish
Pacifier
Boogie wipes
Diaper
Teething ring


----------



## Jennifoo

vanhornink said:


> Thank you and yes she holds a ton..when I first bought her I thought oh my God she is a huge bag and I didn't know if I would get used to her but I have had her almost 2 years and she doesn't look so big to me now..I wish they didn't discontinue making them..its my favorite bag..


Okay, I LOVE your tuberose Lindsey. So pretty. I wasn't into Coach when this was available or I would have gotten one for sure. I have the black Lindsey with brass hardware and I agree that she holds quite a lot. I just love the wide mouth, too, and it's so easy to load and unload. The Lindsey is about as large as I want to go, though.


----------



## vanhornink

Jennifoo said:


> Okay, I LOVE your tuberose Lindsey. So pretty. I wasn't into Coach when this was available or I would have gotten one for sure. I have the black Lindsey with brass hardware and I agree that she holds quite a lot. I just love the wide mouth, too, and it's so easy to load and unload. The Lindsey is about as large as I want to go, though.


 

Thank you. I had the black one in one hand and the tuberose in the other when I was deciding, my husband said the pink one looks sexy on you so that was the clincher but I was leaning towards her myself just afraid of the color so light but I am pretty careful with my bags and I have to say she has held up very well...yes I agree that she is so easy to get into, etc. and I love the wide mouth on her too. If your not afraid of eBay I still see the tuberose being sold....


----------



## fashionista1984

Special Request: Can someone do a "What's in your bag" for the flight bag? Thank you!


----------



## tnsweetness

Here is my "Valentine Edition" of "What's in my bag?" 







Red Coach Agenda
Fuschia Legacy Wristlet
Hot Pink Gathered Wallet and Unicase
Heritage Bias Hearts Cosmetic Case
Pink Glitter Wristlet
S3 with HK phone cover
Tissues
Hands Santizer
Lipgloss
Keys


----------



## Kdisaster

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my "Valentine Edition" of "What's in my bag?"
> 
> View attachment 2480281
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480282
> 
> 
> Red Coach Agenda
> Fuschia Legacy Wristlet
> Hot Pink Gathered Wallet and Unicase
> Heritage Bias Hearts Cosmetic Case
> Pink Glitter Wristlet
> S3 with HK phone cover
> Tissues
> Hands Santizer
> Lipgloss
> Keys




Omg!!! I want all of it!!!


----------



## Sarah03

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my "Valentine Edition" of "What's in my bag?"
> 
> View attachment 2480281
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480282
> 
> 
> Red Coach Agenda
> Fuschia Legacy Wristlet
> Hot Pink Gathered Wallet and Unicase
> Heritage Bias Hearts Cosmetic Case
> Pink Glitter Wristlet
> S3 with HK phone cover
> Tissues
> Hands Santizer
> Lipgloss
> Keys



Love it!!!!!


----------



## GatorMom

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my "Valentine Edition" of "What's in my bag?"
> 
> View attachment 2480281
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480282
> 
> 
> Red Coach Agenda
> Fuschia Legacy Wristlet
> Hot Pink Gathered Wallet and Unicase
> Heritage Bias Hearts Cosmetic Case
> Pink Glitter Wristlet
> S3 with HK phone cover
> Tissues
> Hands Santizer
> Lipgloss
> Keys




Omg I'm loving that pink and purple &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## GatorMom

Park wallet
Black wristlet with reward cards/membership cards
VB wristlet for pens, pocketknife, flashlight
Screen cleaners
Hand lotion
Keys
Phone 
Hair clip
Gloves
Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## Jnet200

Hubby surprised me with this bag just yesterday!! ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 so I don't have matching accessories yet!!!! So here is what I carried in it today!!! &#128149; 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 he picked this color because I'm a jean t-shirt gal!!!


----------



## GatorMom

Jnet200 said:


> Hubby surprised me with this bag just yesterday!! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I don't have matching accessories yet!!!! So here is what I carried in it today!!! &#128149;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he picked this color because I'm a jean t-shirt gal!!!


Cute!! I'm one of those kinda gals, too


----------



## Jnet200

GatorMom said:


> Cute!! I'm one of those kinda gals, too




Yes!! I have a 6 month old and a soon to be 3 year old! I have to dress comfortable, but that who I have always been


----------



## Jnet200

GatorMom said:


> Park wallet
> Black wristlet with reward cards/membership cards
> VB wristlet for pens, pocketknife, flashlight
> Screen cleaners
> Hand lotion
> Keys
> Phone
> Hair clip
> Gloves
> Burt's Bees lip balm
> View attachment 2480354
> View attachment 2480355




I love the color on the bag&#128149;


----------



## GatorMom

Jnet200 said:


> Yes!! I have a 6 month old and a soon to be 3 year old! I have to dress comfortable, but that who I have always been


That's an excellent reason! I have 4 so I understand


----------



## GatorMom

Jnet200 said:


> I love the color on the bag&#128149;


Me too, love this bag. I'd love to have it in blue and eggplant too!


----------



## arret77

I switched from my phoebe to my poppy tartan satchel since it's supposed to rain for the next few days. This was the first delete that I bought. Here's what's inside.


----------



## tamy1965

Jnet200 said:


> Hubby surprised me with this bag just yesterday!! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I don't have matching accessories yet!!!! So here is what I carried in it today!!! &#128149;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he picked this color because I'm a jean t-shirt gal!!!


I got this bag too, bought in outlet few months ago but never wore it. Can you fit large wallet there?


----------



## Jnet200

Yes you can!!!! This bag is so awesome bc I usually do carry a lot of things which is I like it! I need a matching large wallet


----------



## Thatsmypurse

arret77 said:


> I switched from my phoebe to my poppy tartan satchel since it's supposed to rain for the next few days. This was the first delete that I bought. Here's what's inside.


Nice colors , your accessories match your bag so well...most of my accessories are pretty neutral...I have a lot of bright bags and don't wanna keep buying new
matching wallets! Lol...the wallets can be expensive ! I Would rather buy another purse!
I'm gonna post whats inside my Courtenay in a minute!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Courtenay with new Zebra fob I got today at my FOS...and Peyton dream wristlet...


----------



## arret77

Thatsmypurse said:


> Courtenay with new Zebra fob I got today at my FOS...and Peyton dream wristlet...


Thanks! It's just a coincidence that my accessories match my purse. That's one of my older purses.  And pink and purple are my favorite colors. I didn't realize that most of them are those colors until now! Haha!

I love your purse. The leather looks so nice!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

arret77 said:


> Thanks! It's just a coincidence that my accessories match my purse. That's one of my older purses.  And pink and purple are my favorite colors. I didn't realize that most of them are those colors until now! Haha!
> 
> I love your purse. The leather looks so nice!


Thank You! Legacy leather is nice and thick and is so soft! Love to pet it ! Lol


----------



## ktheartscoach

Today in Black Rory...

Robin clutch
Cognac slim zip
Darcy gold cosmetic
Darcy gold medium skinny with fuschia tassel fob
Kleenex
Fuschia tassel from duffle kit

I'm ready for Spring! &#128516;


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ktheartscoach said:


> Today in Black Rory...
> 
> Robin clutch
> Cognac slim zip
> Darcy gold cosmetic
> Darcy gold medium skinny with fuschia tassel fob
> Kleenex
> Fuschia tassel from duffle kit
> 
> I'm ready for Spring! &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482863
> View attachment 2482864


Love your accessories and your tassels..so pretty!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love your accessories and your tassels..so pretty!




Thank you! My name is ktheartscoach and I'm a tasselaholic. I last tasseled this afternoon. I hope to tassel tomorrow.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ktheartscoach said:


> Thank you! My name is ktheartscoach and I'm a tasselaholic. I last tasseled this afternoon. I hope to tassel tomorrow.


Im with you! That's why I have six Legacy bags! Those tassels get me every time! So bummed they discontinued the line..,,maybe it's better this way! No it's not!


----------



## tabithasunshine

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my "Valentine Edition" of "What's in my bag?"
> 
> View attachment 2480281
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480282
> 
> 
> Red Coach Agenda
> Fuschia Legacy Wristlet
> Hot Pink Gathered Wallet and Unicase
> Heritage Bias Hearts Cosmetic Case
> Pink Glitter Wristlet
> S3 with HK phone cover
> Tissues
> Hands Santizer
> Lipgloss
> Keys


I love it!!!! PINK and Hello Kitty! My faves!


----------



## tnsweetness

Kdisaster said:


> Omg!!! I want all of it!!!





Sarah03 said:


> Love it!!!!!





GatorMom said:


> Omg I'm loving that pink and purple &#10084;&#65039;



Thanks Ladies!


----------



## tnsweetness

tabithasunshine said:


> I love it!!!! PINK and Hello Kitty! My faves!



Thank u!


----------



## huhi123

ktheartscoach said:


> Today in Black Rory...
> 
> Robin clutch
> Cognac slim zip
> Darcy gold cosmetic
> Darcy gold medium skinny with fuschia tassel fob
> Kleenex
> Fuschia tassel from duffle kit
> 
> I'm ready for Spring! &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482863
> View attachment 2482864


Love your black Rory!! And also those tasselsss! I just got myself a Rory and I love playing with the tassels...flicking it here and there..running it through my fingers. Its a thick and gorgeous leather! Are the small tassels on the key fob also like that? I haven't seen them in real life. Just wondering do they feel the same? Thanks.


----------



## ktheartscoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Im with you! That's why I have six Legacy bags! Those tassels get me every time! So bummed they discontinued the line..,,maybe it's better this way! No it's not!




Right? Now I'm all stalking 6pm, Dillards and Macy's...gahhhhhhh



huhi123 said:


> Love your black Rory!! And also those tasselsss! I just got myself a Rory and I love playing with the tassels...flicking it here and there..running it through my fingers. Its a thick and gorgeous leather! Are the small tassels on the key fob also like that? I haven't seen them in real life. Just wondering do they feel the same? Thanks.




Thank you!! I think the shorter ones are a little stiffer - not plasticky, just not as flexible. But that could just be me and my tasselaholism &#128516;


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Same bag, different day! To comfy and lazy to move into a new bag..maybe tomorrow! lol


----------



## tamy1965

ktheartscoach said:


> Today in Black Rory...
> 
> Robin clutch
> Cognac slim zip
> Darcy gold cosmetic
> Darcy gold medium skinny with fuschia tassel fob
> Kleenex
> Fuschia tassel from duffle kit
> 
> I'm ready for Spring! &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482863
> View attachment 2482864


wow how nice, twins on gold cosmetic case. I don't use mine for cosmetics. it is my coupon bag, love it.


----------



## arret77

I'm gonna change into my new zebra convertible hippie. I'm trying to decide which wallet to use. The one on the left - zebra zippy wallet or the one that right- cranberry madison small wallet. What do you think?


----------



## tonyajosmith

My life is in my Coach Bag


----------



## GatorMom

ktheartscoach said:


> Thank you! My name is ktheartscoach and I'm a tasselaholic. I last tasseled this afternoon. I hope to tassel tomorrow.


----------



## GatorMom

ktheartscoach said:


> Today in Black Rory...
> 
> Robin clutch
> Cognac slim zip
> Darcy gold cosmetic
> Darcy gold medium skinny with fuschia tassel fob
> Kleenex
> Fuschia tassel from duffle kit
> 
> I'm ready for Spring! &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482863
> View attachment 2482864


All your tasselly goodness makes me happy. Need more tassels!!


----------



## bigal

tonyajosmith said:


> My life is in my Coach Bag



Never did that or felt it necessary, until I bought my first new Coach bag in December.  But, I can fit so much in there!


----------



## ktheartscoach

tamy1965 said:


> wow how nice, twins on gold cosmetic case. I don't use mine for cosmetics. it is my coupon bag, love it.




Thank you! Don't you love that cosmetic bag? It's much larger than I expected!



GatorMom said:


>







GatorMom said:


> All your tasselly goodness makes me happy. Need more tassels!!




&#128516; thank you! They complete me.


----------



## Kdisaster

arret77 said:


> I'm gonna change into my new zebra convertible hippie. I'm trying to decide which wallet to use. The one on the left - zebra zippy wallet or the one that right- cranberry madison small wallet. What do you think?




Zebra zippy!! Omg that is cute... I need a new wallet....


----------



## arret77

Kdisaster said:


> Zebra zippy!! Omg that is cute... I need a new wallet....


Thanks! I chose the zebra zippy.  I asked my boyfriend for his opinion and he voted for the zebra zippy too! Lol


----------



## TiffanyS88

arret77 said:


> I'm gonna change into my new zebra convertible hippie. I'm trying to decide which wallet to use. The one on the left - zebra zippy wallet or the one that right- cranberry madison small wallet. What do you think?


cranberry!


----------



## Shoebaglady

What's in my Saff Mini Tanner in navy  




And inside all packed: 




It's such a great bag!!!


----------



## arret77

Shoebaglady said:


> What's in my Saff Mini Tanner in navy
> 
> View attachment 2485707
> 
> 
> And inside all packed:
> 
> View attachment 2485708
> 
> 
> It's such a great bag!!!


Twins on the MT! I love your SLGs!


----------



## tamy1965

ktheartscoach said:


> Thank you! Don't you love that cosmetic bag? It's much larger than I expected!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128516; thank you! They complete me.


yes it is huge! i have one smaller one in blue but even that one is very roomy, i also think that dome shape makes it very roomy, lots fit int it


----------



## amandah313

arret77 said:


> I'm gonna change into my new zebra convertible hippie. I'm trying to decide which wallet to use. The one on the left - zebra zippy wallet or the one that right- cranberry madison small wallet. What do you think?




Loving the combo you have there!


----------



## arret77

amandah313 said:


> Loving the combo you have there!


Thanks! The zippy wallet is the perfect size for the hippie without being bulky.


----------



## GatorMom

Updated version of What's In My Bag, had to include my new heart print cosmetic bag!





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## jailnurse93

What's in my Black Rory?



Clockwise, starting at 11, is my Madison Gathered Universal Case for my Nokia Lumia. The flashlight, spare Bic, and pillcase are kept in the inner zip of Rory, night cityscape leather coin pouch, unlined, for spare change. I bought this at some little store in a reststop between here and Atlanta 10 years ago. I love this thing. The leather Samsonite zip around cardcase/notepad wallet is my mom's. She's in assisted living and I take her to all of her appointments. She used to like to go out shopping at the Dollar Store but doesn't do that anymore. I really don't need to carry this all the time but I do for sentimental reasons. Reading glasses, Bleecker Pencil Case, keys, Yellow Park Sm Wristlet. I carry a compact, lipstick and concealer in it, my black leather Mundi Trifold Wallet, Coach Owl Coin purse, which I carry a pair of clean panties in. Yeah, I go commando and have been stuck at a Drs and told to strip down and put on a gown:shame:! Never again! 



Slip lead for stray dogs, Spyderco straight/serated edge knife, store cards on ring, lil mag light, pens...



I cannot stand to have a messy bag or wallet!  I never let receipts linger in my wallet or bag!  They are entered into my checkbook ledger as soon as I get home (I'm obsessive about keeping track of my money) and the receipt is either put away or thrown away.  I'm a smoker but I never, ever put cigarettes in my purse.  Too messy.


----------



## ledobe

jailnurse93 said:


> What's in my Black Rory?
> 
> View attachment 2493127
> 
> Clockwise, starting at 11, is my Madison Gathered Universal Case for my Nokia Lumia. The flashlight, spare Bic, and pillcase are kept in the inner zip of Rory, night cityscape leather coin pouch, unlined, for spare change. I bought this at some little store in a reststop between here and Atlanta 10 years ago. I love this thing. The leather Samsonite zip around cardcase/notepad wallet is my mom's. She's in assisted living and I take her to all of her appointments. She used to like to go out shopping at the Dollar Store but doesn't do that anymore. I really don't need to carry this all the time but I do for sentimental reasons. Reading glasses, Bleecker Pencil Case, keys, Yellow Park Sm Wristlet. I carry a compact, lipstick and concealer in it, my black leather Mundi Trifold Wallet, Coach Owl Coin purse, which I carry a pair of clean panties in. Yeah, I go commando and have been stuck at a Drs and told to strip down and put on a gown:shame:! Never again!
> View attachment 2493128
> 
> 
> Slip lead for stray dogs, Spyderco straight/serated edge knife, store cards on ring, lil mag light, pens...
> View attachment 2493129



I love that you carry a lead. I keep leashes in my car.


----------



## jailnurse93

ledobe said:


> I love that you carry a lead. I keep leashes in my car.


 
Oh yay! I love knowing that people are out there to help pets that are in need! Yes, I keep a Mendota Slip in my Jeep also. Also a big stainless bowl, a gallon of water, and a kitty carrier crate. I used to carry canned cat food but, yeah, that became a problem in hot weather --and cold weather.

My disabled brother lives with me now and sometimes I will ride with him. He knows the tone of my "Aww!"---He knows that I see a dog wandering alone. It's so funny; he just pulls over, LOL. I don't even get as far as saying "Aww, look at that dog, please stop." He just knows that "aww!" and the tone and pulls over, haha.


----------



## bagladykym

jailnurse93 said:


> Slip lead for stray dogs



What a great idea!!  I have used my dog's lead for strays in the neighborhood, but never thought to keep a small one with me when away.


----------



## Whovian

jailnurse93 said:


> Slip lead for stray dogs



We don't really have a problem with stray dogs around here, but homeless begging on corners with dogs. I always have ziplocs of food and treats in my car along with bottled water. About 90% of the time they are more appreciative that I am giving their dog something to eat rather than them, but I always give them water.


----------



## jailnurse93

bagladykym said:


> What a great idea!! I have used my dog's lead for strays in the neighborhood, but never thought to keep a small one with me when away.


 
I bet your vet has these real small nylon ones, like the one that I keep in my BLeecker.  Mine uses them to take a dog from exam room to lab.  They have the vet clinic stamped on.  You can also find them really cheap on ebay.   I keep a bigger, sturdier one in my vehicle....


----------



## jailnurse93

Whovian said:


> We don't really have a problem with stray dogs around here, but homeless begging on corners with dogs. I always have ziplocs of food and treats in my car along with bottled water. About 90% of the time they are more appreciative that I am giving their dog something to eat rather than them, but I always give them water.


 
Awww....you are a kind soul.  It is hard to see, they depend on us, poor things.:doggie:


----------



## Shoebaglady

I am amazed at how much my small Sadie can carry!!!!






All inside:



LOVE THIS BAG!!!!!


----------



## jailnurse93

What's in my *new Legacy Studded Clutch*?



I haven't carried a casual clutch in many years. Although I read the measurements, it was a very pleasant surprise on how big this bag is. It is wonderful! I do love love love it! 


I've had to leave very little behind. (I did a "What's in my Black Rory?" last night.) It packs surprisingly more than I thought. I have all the essentials; leaving very little behind and items can be swapped out for different needs. I can always do without the cosmetics case if I want to use this bag on a day that I take my mom to the Dr's and add her wallet back in. Thanks for looking, tPFers!


----------



## GatorMom

jailnurse93 said:


> What's in my *new Legacy Studded Clutch*?
> 
> View attachment 2494155
> 
> I haven't carried a casual clutch in many years. Although I read the measurements, it was a very pleasant surprise on how big this bag is. It is wonderful! I do love love love it!
> View attachment 2494156
> 
> I've had to leave very little behind. (I did a "What's in my Black Rory?" last night.) It packs surprisingly more than I thought. I have all the essentials; leaving very little behind and items can be swapped out for different needs. I can always do without the cosmetics case if I want to use this bag on a day that I take my mom to the Dr's and add her wallet back in. Thanks for looking, tPFers!
> View attachment 2494157


That's a great bag!


----------



## KricketCollects

jailnurse93 said:


> What's in my *new Legacy Studded Clutch*?
> 
> View attachment 2494155
> 
> I haven't carried a casual clutch in many years. Although I read the measurements, it was a very pleasant surprise on how big this bag is. It is wonderful! I do love love love it!
> View attachment 2494156
> 
> I've had to leave very little behind. (I did a "What's in my Black Rory?" last night.) It packs surprisingly more than I thought. I have all the essentials; leaving very little behind and items can be swapped out for different needs. I can always do without the cosmetics case if I want to use this bag on a day that I take my mom to the Dr's and add her wallet back in. Thanks for looking, tPFers!
> View attachment 2494157




Wow!  I'm impressed!  Very nice!


----------



## Sarah03

I'm making an attempt to be festive for Valentines day. So this week I'm carrying magenta Isabelle!
View attachment 2496791
View attachment 2496792
View attachment 2496793


----------



## Shoebaglady

Sarah03 said:


> I'm making an attempt to be festive for Valentines day. So this week I'm carrying magenta Isabelle!
> View attachment 2496791
> View attachment 2496792
> View attachment 2496793



Beautiful bag!  I love everything inside! Twins on the gathered leather zippy wallet!


----------



## amandah313

Sarah03 said:


> I'm making an attempt to be festive for Valentines day. So this week I'm carrying magenta Isabelle!
> View attachment 2496791
> View attachment 2496792
> View attachment 2496793




I really like this bag!


----------



## GatorMom

Revised-revision with my new legacy clutch


----------



## Sarah03

Shoebaglady said:


> Beautiful bag!  I love everything inside! Twins on the gathered leather zippy wallet!




Thanks!  Don't you just love gathered leather?  I have had this wallet since September & haven't moved out!


----------



## Sarah03

amandah313 said:


> I really like this bag!




Thank you!  It's super comfortable!


----------



## Kdisaster

Sarah03 said:


> I'm making an attempt to be festive for Valentines day. So this week I'm carrying magenta Isabelle!
> View attachment 2496791
> View attachment 2496792
> View attachment 2496793




I am loving your idea!!!!


----------



## arret77

I changed to my gunmetal silver Kristin.  I haven't used her in awhile.  I also changed wallets.


----------



## Caspin22

Here's my Hobo's innards.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Canderson22 said:


> Here's my Hobo's innards.
> 
> View attachment 2498814


Beautiful insides. That UV pops


----------



## Divina916

Shoebaglady said:


> I am amazed at how much my small Sadie can carry!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2494143
> 
> View attachment 2494144
> 
> 
> All inside:
> View attachment 2494145
> 
> 
> LOVE THIS BAG!!!!!


Love the bag!!! Color is stunning!


----------



## tabithasunshine

Sarah03 said:


> I'm making an attempt to be festive for Valentines day. So this week I'm carrying magenta Isabelle!
> View attachment 2496791
> View attachment 2496792
> View attachment 2496793


Love it! So cute!!!!


----------



## cherry0017

Molly in Valentine's theme for this week.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^ WOW beautiful bag  I love the color contrast


----------



## Shoebaglady

Divina916 said:


> Love the bag!!! Color is stunning!



Thanks


----------



## Caspin22

cherry0017 said:


> Molly in Valentine's theme for this week.




All of it is beautiful. Such cheerful colors!!


----------



## amandah313

This is what I carry in my COACH park hobo. I love me some COACH and Vera Bradley!


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's in my Candace. 

RM nerd alert Erin pouch
Small notebook
Burberry wallet
Chloe sunglasses
Chanel no. 5
Kindle PaperWhite (just bought this and LOVE it!)
Keys
RM phone pouch
Vera Bradley pen
Hello Kitty tin with Altoids


----------



## huhi123

In my Black Silver Lindsey for this week:
-large clutch in carnelian for papers n misc stuff
-hot pink madison gathered accordion zip as main wallet
-legacy fuschia round coin purse for earpods n charger
-owl coin purse for coins
-poppy studded double zip wristlet in magenta as my going out for lunch wallet
-poppy double zip wristlet in rose for receipts and misc cards
-cheap pink and black pouch for ladies stuff
-orange and red stripe is my ipad
-yellow reusable bag for groceries
-purse hanger
-and iphone which is not pictured

I carry a lot. Lol! Wish I could carry less but all these seem like essentials. Love my black and silver lindsey..my HG bag!


----------



## LvoesBags

huhi123 said:


> View attachment 2502848
> View attachment 2502849
> View attachment 2502851
> 
> 
> In my Black Silver Lindsey for this week:
> -large clutch in carnelian for papers n misc stuff
> -hot pink madison gathered accordion zip as main wallet
> -legacy fuschia round coin purse for earpods n charger
> -owl coin purse for coins
> -poppy studded double zip wristlet in magenta as my going out for lunch wallet
> -poppy double zip wristlet in rose for receipts and misc cards
> -cheap pink and black pouch for ladies stuff
> -orange and red stripe is my ipad
> -yellow reusable bag for groceries
> -purse hanger
> -and iphone which is not pictured
> 
> I carry a lot. Lol! Wish I could carry less but all these seem like essentials. Love my black and silver lindsey..my HG bag!


Love all of your color full insides  
Twins on the legacy coin pouch, other than mine being UV


----------



## Whovian

eehlers said:


> Kindle PaperWhite (just bought this and LOVE it!)



I just bought a Paperwhite too!! My DH was complaining that my iPad was too bright when he was trying to sleep, even on the lowest brightness setting. I even got the neat magnetic case from Amazon with the magnet that sleep/wakes your Kindle.


----------



## tabithasunshine

My Valentines bag!


----------



## amandah313

tabithasunshine said:


> My Valentines bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504556




So cute!!!


----------



## WVUdani

tabithasunshine said:


> My Valentines bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504556


Drooooooolll


----------



## WVUdani

huhi123 said:


> View attachment 2502848
> View attachment 2502849
> View attachment 2502851
> 
> 
> In my Black Silver Lindsey for this week:
> -large clutch in carnelian for papers n misc stuff
> -hot pink madison gathered accordion zip as main wallet
> -legacy fuschia round coin purse for earpods n charger
> -owl coin purse for coins
> -poppy studded double zip wristlet in magenta as my going out for lunch wallet
> -poppy double zip wristlet in rose for receipts and misc cards
> -cheap pink and black pouch for ladies stuff
> -orange and red stripe is my ipad
> -yellow reusable bag for groceries
> -purse hanger
> -and iphone which is not pictured
> 
> I carry a lot. Lol! Wish I could carry less but all these seem like essentials. Love my black and silver lindsey..my HG bag!


Love it!! Esp the owls  I can't believe you can fit all that : P


----------



## GatorMom

Canderson22 said:


> Here's my Hobo's innards.
> 
> View attachment 2498814




I want that clutch! If I don't find something in uv or bv soon, I just might keel over


----------



## Caspin22

GatorMom said:


> I want that clutch! If I don't find something in uv or bv soon, I just might keel over




It's actually the large wristlet, in Marine. Awesome color and a great size for inside a bag. The clutch has a zipper on the front and is much larger.


----------



## huhi123

WVUdani said:


> Love it!! Esp the owls  I can't believe you can fit all that : P




Thanks! I cant help it but I tend to carry the whole house in my bag. Lol!


----------



## huhi123

Canderson22 said:


> Here's my Hobo's innards.
> 
> View attachment 2498814




Loving all the purple goodness!!


----------



## GatorMom

Canderson22 said:


> It's actually the large wristlet, in Marine. Awesome color and a great size for inside a bag. The clutch has a zipper on the front and is much larger.




*adding marine to my list*


----------



## angelic*ruin

Inside my medium black pebbled Borough:


iPad
Samsung Note 3 phone
Love Red Saffiano Cosmetic Case
Love Red Saffiano Continental Wallet
Painted Dot Mini Skinny
Coach purse hanger
Microfiber cleaning cloth
Earphones


----------



## Whovian

angelic*ruin said:


> Inside my medium black pebbled Borough:
> 
> 
> iPad
> Samsung Note 3 phone
> Love Red Saffiano Cosmetic Case
> Love Red Saffiano Continental Wallet
> Painted Dot Mini Skinny
> Coach purse hanger
> Microfiber cleaning cloth
> Earphones



LOL! At first glance I thought your phone was an old school iPod!!


----------



## angelic*ruin

Whovian said:


> LOL! At first glance I thought your phone was an old school iPod!!



lol...I didn't think about that until you mentioned it.  It does look like old school iPod.


----------



## sandyclaws

*my dream signature mff tote ^_^*












-2 notebooks (chevron & dots) with a pen that goes in the "pen pocket" of the purse
-chapstick and lipstick i'm using for the day
-inhaler
-sunnies
-lemon card holder
-lotion & hairspray
-car keys
-eye glasses
-large Tourmaline legacy wristlet
-3DS
-and black/white wristlet that i'm using as my wallet


----------



## LvoesBags

sandyclaws said:


> *my dream signature mff tote ^_^*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -2 notebooks (chevron & dots) with a pen that goes in the "pen pocket" of the purse
> -chapstick and lipstick i'm using for the day
> -inhaler
> -sunnies
> -lemon card holder
> -lotion & hairspray
> -car keys
> -eye glasses
> -large Tourmaline legacy wristlet
> -3DS
> -and black/white wristlet that i'm using as my wallet



Love it!! Twins on the black and white wristlet..I also use mine as my wallet.


----------



## paula3boys

sandyclaws said:


> *my dream signature mff tote ^_^*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -2 notebooks (chevron & dots) with a pen that goes in the "pen pocket" of the purse
> -chapstick and lipstick i'm using for the day
> -inhaler
> -sunnies
> -lemon card holder
> -lotion & hairspray
> -car keys
> -eye glasses
> -large Tourmaline legacy wristlet
> -3DS
> -and black/white wristlet that i'm using as my wallet




I took wristlet strap off of my tourmaline wristlet too. I need to look at that black/white wristlet. Looks so cute


----------



## ktheartscoach

In my cognac duffle with fuschia duffle kit:

Tourmaline tassel fob on a brass clip from Ace Hardware &#128512;
Robin/chalk perforated legacy clutch (as purse organizer, and zip pockets hold all the "little stuff" - clippers, mini Swiss Army knife, earplugs, bobby pins, prayer box, eyeglass lens cleaners, lipstick, compact, paper clips, safety pins, artificial sweetener, ponytail holders, crystal light packets, etc.)
Cognac slim zip wallet
Legacy tag motif uni case (OTC meds, neosporin, bandaids)
Darcy gold leather medium skinny with keys, loyalty cards
Louis Vuitton checkbook cover (paying tuition today)
Not shown: Darcy gold leather cosmetic case


This bag is so easy to carry and I have to restrain myself from getting another color.


----------



## sandyclaws

ktheartscoach said:


> In my cognac duffle with fuschia duffle kit:
> 
> Tourmaline tassel fob on a brass clip from Ace Hardware &#128512;
> Robin/chalk perforated legacy clutch (as purse organizer, and zip pockets hold all the "little stuff" - clippers, mini Swiss Army knife, earplugs, bobby pins, prayer box, eyeglass lens cleaners, lipstick, compact, paper clips, safety pins, artificial sweetener, ponytail holders, crystal light packets, etc.)
> Cognac slim zip wallet
> Legacy tag motif uni case (OTC meds, neosporin, bandaids)
> Darcy gold leather medium skinny with keys, loyalty cards
> Louis Vuitton checkbook cover (paying tuition today)
> Not shown: Darcy gold leather cosmetic case
> 
> 
> This bag is so easy to carry and I have to restrain myself from getting another color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2509163



love this!! i see more and more people using their clutch as an organizer these days. I'll have to look into it. love your duffle with the pink


----------



## LvoesBags

Inside My Phoebe 
Black/white wristlet (use as my wallet)
Razzles 
Zip Bag with a few makeup items and dental floss
Key chain with store discount cards
Small cosmetic case with first aid items
Grey sig checkbook cover that holds my bank register
MAC lipstick 
EOS blueberry lip balm
Mints
HK Sunglasses pouch
Pepper spray in pink case


----------



## ktheartscoach

sandyclaws said:


> love this!! i see more and more people using their clutch as an organizer these days. I'll have to look into it. love your duffle with the pink




Thank you! The idea came when I was looking for a purse organizer...I thought "if I buy this clutch, which is the same price, I get another bag!" and now I have two. These clutches are killer. I keep waiting for another color I like to hit FOS. And I appreciate your sweet words - I love your style!


----------



## anjc

I am AMAZED and give you guys HUGE props! HOW on EARTH do you manage to get so much into a bag??  I am obviously not organized enough to do this!


----------



## Camnagem

Inside my Large Toffee Croc Sophia today:




Just the guts:




Madison Capacity Wristlets in Plum and Ginger (ginger holds checkbook, pens, receipts, notepad; plum holds misc girlie stuff)
Purple Gathered Wallet
Small Black Violet Saffiano Leather Planner
Pink Saffiano Universal Case (holds iPhone 5S in otterbox case perfectly!)
Sunnies
Keys and Purse Holder


----------



## janetter

Limited Edition Parker NYC Tote.....steampunk sunglasses in case, coach poppy wristlet ( have to shop for a wallet soon!)  coach card case in black, zebra stripe makeup bag...pens....take 5 gum....halls couch drops....kleenex tissue.....bath and body works sample lotion....comb with extra hair ties....keys....


----------



## frivofrugalista

Inside my Seamist Preston. I love Coach small bags because they hold a lot!


----------



## bigal

frivofrugalista said:


> Inside my Seamist Preston. I love Coach small bags because they hold a lot!


Whoa! You really can fit a lot in there!  That's awesome!


----------



## frivofrugalista

bigal said:


> Whoa! You really can fit a lot in there!  That's awesome!


I know, amazed!


----------



## Camnagem

frivofrugalista said:


> Inside my Seamist Preston. I love Coach small bags because they hold a lot!



Fabulous!  Thank you so much for posting this!  Now I know it will hold everything I was hoping it would in the mini size.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Camnagem said:


> Fabulous!  Thank you so much for posting this!  Now I know it will hold everything I was hoping it would in the mini size.


You're welcome!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

That baby holds a lot! That's how my mini tanner is... Doesn't look like it would hold much..but it does! Enjoy your new bag, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Chineka

Camnagem said:


> Inside my Large Toffee Croc Sophia today:
> 
> View attachment 2515082
> 
> 
> Just the guts:
> 
> View attachment 2515083
> 
> 
> Madison Capacity Wristlets in Plum and Ginger (ginger holds checkbook, pens, receipts, notepad; plum holds misc girlie stuff)
> Purple Gathered Wallet
> Small Black Violet Saffiano Leather Planner
> Pink Saffiano Universal Case (holds iPhone 5S in otterbox case perfectly!)
> Sunnies
> Keys and Purse Holder


Beautiful purse and I love all of the colorful accessories.


----------



## Jennifoo

Camnagem said:


> Inside my Large Toffee Croc Sophia today:
> 
> View attachment 2515082
> 
> 
> Just the guts:
> 
> View attachment 2515083
> 
> 
> Madison Capacity Wristlets in Plum and Ginger (ginger holds checkbook, pens, receipts, notepad; plum holds misc girlie stuff)
> Purple Gathered Wallet
> Small Black Violet Saffiano Leather Planner
> Pink Saffiano Universal Case (holds iPhone 5S in otterbox case perfectly!)
> Sunnies
> Keys and Purse Holder


Wowseroo!!! I just love how your slgs pop with the purple lining of your bag- sooooo very pretty.


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> Inside my Seamist Preston. I love Coach small bags because they hold a lot!




This is beautiful!  The seamist is a great color. I can't believe how much fits in there!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Camnagem said:


> Inside my Large Toffee Croc Sophia today:
> 
> View attachment 2515082
> 
> 
> Just the guts:
> 
> View attachment 2515083
> 
> 
> Madison Capacity Wristlets in Plum and Ginger (ginger holds checkbook, pens, receipts, notepad; plum holds misc girlie stuff)
> Purple Gathered Wallet
> Small Black Violet Saffiano Leather Planner
> Pink Saffiano Universal Case (holds iPhone 5S in otterbox case perfectly!)
> Sunnies
> Keys and Purse Holder




Love the Sophia & all her guts!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah03

I'm switching into Laila for the week!
View attachment 2516876

View attachment 2516881

-large wristlet in chalk/marine for all the little items
-metallic gathered zip around
-KS planner
-ID skinny (gift cards & coupons)
-keys
-sunglasses
View attachment 2516889


----------



## frivofrugalista

Thatsmypurse said:


> That baby holds a lot! That's how my mini tanner is... Doesn't look like it would hold much..but it does! Enjoy your new bag, it's gorgeous!





Sarah03 said:


> This is beautiful!  The seamist is a great color. I can't believe how much fits in there!!!


Thanks, I'm loving her. Carried her for 8 hours and didn't feel like I had anything on.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> I'm switching into Laila for the week!
> View attachment 2516876
> 
> View attachment 2516881
> 
> -large wristlet in chalk/marine for all the little items
> -metallic gathered zip around
> -KS planner
> -ID skinny (gift cards & coupons)
> -keys
> -sunglasses
> View attachment 2516889


Love this beauty and her insides.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Camnagem said:


> Inside my Large Toffee Croc Sophia today:
> View attachment 2515082
> 
> Just the guts:
> View attachment 2515083
> 
> Madison Capacity Wristlets in Plum and Ginger (ginger holds checkbook, pens, receipts, notepad; plum holds misc girlie stuff)
> Purple Gathered Wallet
> Small Black Violet Saffiano Leather Planner
> Pink Saffiano Universal Case (holds iPhone 5S in otterbox case perfectly!)
> Sunnies
> Keys and Purse Holder


COLOURFUL inside. Such a beautiful bag, I love Sophia!


----------



## bigal

Sarah03 said:


> I'm switching into Laila for the week!
> View attachment 2516876
> 
> View attachment 2516881
> 
> -large wristlet in chalk/marine for all the little items
> -metallic gathered zip around
> -KS planner
> -ID skinny (gift cards & coupons)
> -keys
> -sunglasses
> View attachment 2516889



So pretty! Love the colorful accessories!


----------



## Camnagem

Chineka said:


> Beautiful purse and I love all of the colorful accessories.





Jennifoo said:


> Wowseroo!!! I just love how your slgs pop with the purple lining of your bag- sooooo very pretty.





Sarah03 said:


> Love the Sophia & all her guts!  Gorgeous!





frivofrugalista said:


> COLOURFUL inside. Such a beautiful bag, I love Sophia!



Thank you all so much!  I have an addiction to the colorful small stuff.  I'm always looking for more, lol.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Camnagem said:


> Inside my Large Toffee Croc Sophia today:
> 
> View attachment 2515082
> 
> 
> Just the guts:
> 
> View attachment 2515083
> 
> 
> Madison Capacity Wristlets in Plum and Ginger (ginger holds checkbook, pens, receipts, notepad; plum holds misc girlie stuff)
> Purple Gathered Wallet
> Small Black Violet Saffiano Leather Planner
> Pink Saffiano Universal Case (holds iPhone 5S in otterbox case perfectly!)
> Sunnies
> Keys and Purse Holder



 This makes me wish my croc sophia wasnt packed away .. I love the accenting colors you have inside next to that  delish lining...


----------



## GA Peach

janetter said:


> Limited Edition Parker NYC Tote.....steampunk sunglasses in case, coach poppy wristlet ( have to shop for a wallet soon!)  coach card case in black, zebra stripe makeup bag...pens....take 5 gum....halls couch drops....kleenex tissue.....bath and body works sample lotion....comb with extra hair ties....keys....


Love this........but I love all things NYC!


----------



## the_axolotl

Inside my quartz madison sadie:


Patagonia raincoat
3ds XL
Umbrella (definitely overkill, but I wanted to protect the purse)
EOS lipbalm
Wallet
Kindle Paperwhite

I ended up getting the larger sadie and am not used to a large bag, so I'm having a little trouble filling it.


----------



## frivofrugalista

janetter said:


> Limited Edition Parker NYC Tote.....steampunk sunglasses in case, coach poppy wristlet ( have to shop for a wallet soon!)  coach card case in black, zebra stripe makeup bag...pens....take 5 gum....halls couch drops....kleenex tissue.....bath and body works sample lotion....comb with extra hair ties....keys....


I've never seen this bag before but such a work of art!


----------



## bigal

the_axolotl said:


> Inside my quartz madison sadie:
> 
> 
> Patagonia raincoat
> 3ds XL
> Umbrella (definitely overkill, but I wanted to protect the purse)
> EOS lipbalm
> Wallet
> Kindle Paperwhite
> 
> I ended up getting the larger sadie and am not used to a large bag, so I'm having a little trouble filling it.


Nice to be able to fit all that inside!


----------



## frivofrugalista

the_axolotl said:


> Inside my quartz madison sadie:
> 
> Patagonia raincoat
> 3ds XL
> Umbrella (definitely overkill, but I wanted to protect the purse)
> EOS lipbalm
> Wallet
> Kindle Paperwhite
> I ended up getting the larger sadie and am not used to a large bag, so I'm having a little trouble filling it.


LOVE this bag and not surprised at all this that's roomy and stylish looking as well.


----------



## Chineka

the_axolotl said:


> Inside my quartz madison sadie:
> 
> 
> Patagonia raincoat
> 3ds XL
> Umbrella (definitely overkill, but I wanted to protect the purse)
> EOS lipbalm
> Wallet
> Kindle Paperwhite
> 
> I ended up getting the larger sadie and am not used to a large bag, so I'm having a little trouble filling it.


Nice and roomy purse. I'm all for taking the Kindle everywhere I go.


----------



## Whovian

the_axolotl said:


> Inside my quartz madison sadie:
> 
> 
> Patagonia raincoat
> 3ds XL
> Umbrella (definitely overkill, but I wanted to protect the purse)
> EOS lipbalm
> Wallet
> Kindle Paperwhite
> 
> I ended up getting the larger sadie and am not used to a large bag, so I'm having a little trouble filling it.


Ha! The only reason I carry an umbrella anymore is to protect my bag!


----------



## the_axolotl

bigal said:


> Nice to be able to fit all that inside!



Yeah, but I'm not used to carrying around a bag that's so heavy! 



frivofrugalista said:


> LOVE this bag and not surprised at all this that's roomy and stylish looking as well.



Thanks! I love it too- It's my first large purchase from coach, but as long as it holds up it almost certainly won't be my last!



Chineka said:


> Nice and roomy purse. I'm all for taking the Kindle everywhere I go.



Haha, the day I don't take my kindle with me is the day I actually have time to read on it. 



Whovian said:


> Ha! The only reason I carry an umbrella anymore is to protect my bag!



I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Camnagem

Bag Fetish said:


> This makes me wish my croc sophia wasnt packed away .. I love the accenting colors you have inside next to that  delish lining...



Thank you!  I love the lining too and I'm currently hunting for a bag in that color!


----------



## sandyclaws

LvoesBags said:


> Inside My Phoebe
> Black/white wristlet (use as my wallet)
> Razzles
> Zip Bag with a few makeup items and dental floss
> Key chain with store discount cards
> Small cosmetic case with first aid items
> Grey sig checkbook cover that holds my bank register
> MAC lipstick
> EOS blueberry lip balm
> Mints
> HK Sunglasses pouch
> Pepper spray in pink case


cute!! love it



Camnagem said:


> Inside my Large Toffee Croc Sophia today:
> 
> View attachment 2515082
> 
> 
> Just the guts:
> 
> View attachment 2515083
> 
> 
> Madison Capacity Wristlets in Plum and Ginger (ginger holds checkbook, pens, receipts, notepad; plum holds misc girlie stuff)
> Purple Gathered Wallet
> Small Black Violet Saffiano Leather Planner
> Pink Saffiano Universal Case (holds iPhone 5S in otterbox case perfectly!)
> Sunnies
> Keys and Purse Holder


omg purple gathered wallet!! TDF 



frivofrugalista said:


> Inside my Seamist Preston. I love Coach small bags because they hold a lot!


yea it holds alot!! woah 


Sarah03 said:


> I'm switching into Laila for the week!
> View attachment 2516876
> 
> View attachment 2516881
> 
> -large wristlet in chalk/marine for all the little items
> -metallic gathered zip around
> -KS planner
> -ID skinny (gift cards & coupons)
> -keys
> -sunglasses
> View attachment 2516889


gorgeous!! love that bag and wristlet 


the_axolotl said:


> Inside my quartz madison sadie:
> 
> 
> Patagonia raincoat
> 3ds XL
> Umbrella (definitely overkill, but I wanted to protect the purse)
> EOS lipbalm
> Wallet
> Kindle Paperwhite
> 
> I ended up getting the larger sadie and am not used to a large bag, so I'm having a little trouble filling it.


awesome!! so jealous of that 3ds


----------



## faintlymacabre

Here's my medium Borough in pebbled black!  I love the compartments so much!!







Front zip compartment contains a zip pouch full of random stuff.  Tissues, tampons, USB sticks, micro-USB cable for my phone, hand sanitizer, whatever.





Compartment #2 (open) contains my notebook and my pen case.





Middle zipped compartment contains my wallet and card case.





Compartment #4 (open) contains my phone, keys, work access card, lipgloss, sunglass case, and awkwardly-shaped hardcase for my headphones.  Phone not shown because I had to use it to take pics.





Rear zip compartment contains a Baggu, and random paperwork (not shown for the sake of neatness).


----------



## Chineka

faintlymacabre said:


> Here's my medium Borough in pebbled black!  I love the compartments so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front zip compartment contains a zip pouch full of random stuff.  Tissues, tampons, USB sticks, micro-USB cable for my phone, hand sanitizer, whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compartment #2 (open) contains my notebook and my pen case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle zipped compartment contains my wallet and card case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compartment #4 (open) contains my phone, keys, work access card, lipgloss, sunglass case, and awkwardly-shaped hardcase for my headphones.  Phone not shown because I had to use it to take pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear zip compartment contains a Baggu, and random paperwork (not shown for the sake of neatness).



I've been eyeing this purse for a while and I love all of the compartments as well. Thanks for sharing how those compartments really ad value to the purse.


----------



## Reitelle

I love this color... gorgeous!


----------



## crystal-d

Sarah03 said:


> I'm switching into Laila for the week!
> View attachment 2516876
> 
> View attachment 2516881
> 
> -large wristlet in chalk/marine for all the little items
> -metallic gathered zip around
> -KS planner
> -ID skinny (gift cards & coupons)
> -keys
> -sunglasses
> View attachment 2516889




Bag twins and I love the guts


----------



## angelic*ruin

Inside the Saffiano Tablet Crossbody.


----------



## frivofrugalista

angelic*ruin said:


> Inside the Saffiano Tablet Crossbody.


I love this crossbody and her insides are cheery as well!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Don't know why, but I've never thought to post in this thread. Here's a pic of Zebra Phoebe and her smalls. 
View attachment 2520546


----------



## bigal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Don't know why, but I've never thought to post in this thread. Here's a pic of Zebra Phoebe and her smalls.
> View attachment 2520546



Oh miss zebra phoebe and her smalls are so pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

bigal said:


> Oh miss zebra phoebe and her smalls are so pretty!


 
Thanks!  I'm happy that everything was either from the outlet or Dillards clearance.


----------



## Sarah03

crystal-d said:


> Bag twins and I love the guts



Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

bigal said:


> So pretty! Love the colorful accessories!



Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

angelic*ruin said:


> Inside the Saffiano Tablet Crossbody.



I love it!  Pretty insides!







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Don't know why, but I've never thought to post in this thread. Here's a pic of Zebra Phoebe and her smalls.
> View attachment 2520546



I love your zebra phoebe & coordinating SLGs!  Now that you've found this thread, come back to post more!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sarah03 said:


> I love it! Pretty insides!
> 
> *I love your zebra phoebe & coordinating SLGs! Now that you've found this thread, come back to post more!! *




Thanks!  I think I will!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

frivofrugalista said:


> Inside my Seamist Preston. I love Coach small bags because they hold a lot!


OMG! Love the color and texture of this pebbled leather. Beautiful bag!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

ktheartscoach said:


> Today in Black Rory...
> 
> Robin clutch
> Cognac slim zip
> Darcy gold cosmetic
> Darcy gold medium skinny with fuschia tassel fob
> Kleenex
> Fuschia tassel from duffle kit
> 
> I'm ready for Spring! &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482863
> View attachment 2482864


Love it! I have the black Rory too and bought a grey tassel kit for her... now I want more!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

frivofrugalista said:


> AC Riley. I don't carry a lot in my small bags but she can fit more.


What a fun color! May I ask what pouch that is in the front? I love the oversized gold zipper and the leather ribbon thingie...


----------



## frivofrugalista

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> What a fun color! May I ask what pouch that is in the front? I love the oversized gold zipper and the leather ribbon thingie...


Will look you style # for you tonight, its the saffiano wristlets and front one is a coinpurse...looks bigger than it is.


----------



## frivofrugalista

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> OMG! Love the color and texture of this pebbled leather. Beautiful bag!


Thank you


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

frivofrugalista said:


> Will look you style # for you tonight, its the saffiano wristlets and front one is a coinpurse...looks bigger than it is.


Thanks so much!


----------



## tamy1965

angelic*ruin said:


> Inside the Saffiano Tablet Crossbody.


oh wow so tablet crossbodies are that roomy? i thought they only fit like your tablet! would a large wallet fit?


----------



## frivofrugalista

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Thanks so much!


Here is info on the wristlet. The coin purse was sold out quickly but style # is 51015.


----------



## angelic*ruin

tamy1965 said:


> oh wow so tablet crossbodies are that roomy? i thought they only fit like your tablet! would a large wallet fit?



Not all tablet crossbody bags fit that much.  This particular crossbody is bigger than most others I've seen.  A large wallet would fit, but you may need to make adjustments to whatever else you carry in it.  I don't like mine packed too tight, so I use the medium continental wallet so I can comfortably carry other items I need.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

frivofrugalista said:


> Here is info on the wristlet. The coin purse was sold out quickly but style # is 51015.


Thank you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## zaara10

Inside midnight oak phoebe today...
Legacy cognac slim zip wallet
Siggy cosmetics case
Bleecker ocean ID card case 
Julia sunglasses 
Elephant wallet thingy for coupons
Tissues


----------



## frivofrugalista

zaara10 said:


> Inside midnight oak phoebe today...
> Legacy cognac slim zip wallet
> Siggy cosmetics case
> Bleecker ocean ID card case
> Julia sunglasses
> Elephant wallet thingy for coupons
> Tissues
> View attachment 2525351


Great insides.  But I adore that elephant thingy!


----------



## Sarah03

zaara10 said:


> Inside midnight oak phoebe today...
> Legacy cognac slim zip wallet
> Siggy cosmetics case
> Bleecker ocean ID card case
> Julia sunglasses
> Elephant wallet thingy for coupons
> Tissues
> View attachment 2525351




Gorgeous bag & insides!  The ocean blue bleecker is HOT!  Love it!


----------



## zaara10

frivofrugalista said:


> Great insides.  But I adore that elephant thingy!



Thanks  I love it too. I got it years ago on a trip to visit my grandmother in Bangladesh.


----------



## Younglove

My metallic Juliette I love her!! 
In it I have 
Legacy stripe wristlet with makeup in it
Mini skinny id case I just got at the outlet for $17!!
Bronze Madison wallet
Germ x
Pill case with ibuprofen 
And coach eye glass case I got at tj max for like $5


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Zebra Kelsey and her smalls ready for a day of shopping. The lighting in my house is terrible, and makes this print look purple. She's really a brown. 
View attachment 2528133


----------



## UnderTheStars

jailnurse93 said:


> What's in my *new Legacy Studded Clutch*?
> 
> View attachment 2494155
> 
> I haven't carried a casual clutch in many years. Although I read the measurements, it was a very pleasant surprise on how big this bag is. It is wonderful! I do love love love it!
> View attachment 2494156
> 
> I've had to leave very little behind. (I did a "What's in my Black Rory?" last night.) It packs surprisingly more than I thought. I have all the essentials; leaving very little behind and items can be swapped out for different needs. I can always do without the cosmetics case if I want to use this bag on a day that I take my mom to the Dr's and add her wallet back in. Thanks for looking, tPFers!
> View attachment 2494157



This really needs to be a crossbody, I'd die.


----------



## Sarah03

Younglove said:


> My metallic Juliette I love her!!
> In it I have
> Legacy stripe wristlet with makeup in it
> Mini skinny id case I just got at the outlet for $17!!
> Bronze Madison wallet
> Germ x
> Pill case with ibuprofen
> And coach eye glass case I got at tj max for like $5




Beautiful bag & great insides!!


----------



## Sarah03

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Zebra Kelsey and her smalls ready for a day of shopping. The lighting in my house is terrible, and makes this print look purple. She's really a brown.
> View attachment 2528133




Cute!!  Love the matching insides!


----------



## Sarah03

Moving in to Lindsey!!
View attachment 2530350
View attachment 2530351


----------



## Younglove

Sarah03 said:


> Moving in to Lindsey!!
> View attachment 2530350
> View attachment 2530351



OMG that Lindsey is GORGOEUS! And I love the mini skinny and the Madison wallet!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Black Siggy Molly and her smalls
View attachment 2531227


----------



## Sarah03

Younglove said:


> OMG that Lindsey is GORGOEUS! And I love the mini skinny and the Madison wallet!




Thank you!  I'm obsessed with Lindsey now that she's discontinued!  Lol.


----------



## Sarah03

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Siggy Molly and her smalls
> View attachment 2531227




Lookin good!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Newly acquired cranberry phoebe and I moved in when I got home.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Bag Fetish said:


> Newly acquired cranberry phoebe and I moved in when I got home.


Opens like a Lamborghini...love the insides!


----------



## Bag Fetish

frivofrugalista said:


> Opens like a Lamborghini...love the insides!



Thank you!!


----------



## mcbeal

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!  I'm obsessed with Lindsey now that she's discontinued!  Lol.


The Lindsey is love! One of the best bags ever! Beauty and functionality.  
And your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## letstalkbags

Color block Pat -bag: tablet, lip balm, saff. soft wallet and universal/ phone case, coin purse, cosmetic pouch for lippy's, pen , and other... plus keys.


----------



## Caspin22

Sophia and her innards. Large Legacy wristlet in Marine, Legacy Python wallet in Coastal Blue, and pink Waverly small wristlet. 

I'm posting both photos because it always freaks me out how different the colors look with and without flash.


----------



## paula3boys

Canderson22 said:


> Sophia and her innards. Large Legacy wristlet in Marine, Legacy Python wallet in Coastal Blue, and pink Waverly small wristlet.
> 
> I'm posting both photos because it always freaks me out how different the colors look with and without flash.
> 
> View attachment 2533505
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533506




Gorgeous marine wristlet! I need to find one eventually


----------



## Caspin22

paula3boys said:


> Gorgeous marine wristlet! I need to find one eventually




I wanted that wristlet so bad when Marine first came out, I bought it from boutique with PCE. She's been my little workhorse ever since.


----------



## berval

Bethy said:


> I need a bigger purse!
> Mine has:
> *Coach Khaki/Tobacco Sig Checkbook Wallet
> *Keys
> *Cell phone
> *Pepper spray
> *Chapstick
> 
> And I can barely zip it. I can't wait for my new purse to get here so I can put more stuff in it, lol.


pepper spray, good idea. i used to keep one in my bag as well. i should do it again...


----------



## Sarah03

I took my Kelsey shopping today, and she is the perfect size!  I took my accordion zip, ID skinny, sunglasses, & a lip gloss (iPhone & car keys not pictured). 
View attachment 2534496
View attachment 2534497


----------



## Jenniedel

My Coach Poppy Floral Scarf Tote in Desert Sky/Neutral packs a lot of my stuff - both for work & play!


----------



## purrfectcat

Canderson22 said:


> Sophia and her innards. Large Legacy wristlet in Marine, Legacy Python wallet in Coastal Blue, and pink Waverly small wristlet.
> 
> I'm posting both photos because it always freaks me out how different the colors look with and without flash.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533505
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533506


Hee hee, I think this is so funny because I do the exact same thing with my pics. I have the python wallet and Haley in the same color and it throws me off how different the blues look!


Lol, I  same thing about the flash/n


----------



## angelic*ruin

Inside my medium Black pebbled Borough:

Saffiano continental wallet
Saffiano cosmetic case
Kiss-lock cosmetic case
Painted dots mini skinny
Coach bag hook
Cleaning cloth
Headphones
Samsung Note 3 phone
iPad Mini


----------



## vanhornink

mcbeal said:


> The Lindsey is love! One of the best bags ever! Beauty and functionality.
> And your bag is gorgeous!


 
I second this..


----------



## Sarah03

mcbeal said:


> The Lindsey is love! One of the best bags ever! Beauty and functionality.
> And your bag is gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> Sophia and her innards. Large Legacy wristlet in Marine, Legacy Python wallet in Coastal Blue, and pink Waverly small wristlet.
> 
> I'm posting both photos because it always freaks me out how different the colors look with and without flash.
> 
> View attachment 2533505
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533506




Gorgeous bag & insides!  The large legacy wristlets are so useful!


----------



## Sarah03

angelic*ruin said:


> Inside my medium Black pebbled Borough:
> 
> 
> Saffiano continental wallet
> 
> Saffiano cosmetic case
> 
> Kiss-lock cosmetic case
> 
> Painted dots mini skinny
> 
> Coach bag hook
> 
> Cleaning cloth
> 
> Headphones
> 
> Samsung Note 3 phone
> 
> iPad Mini




So gorgeous!  The leather on the borough looks amazing. What kind of iPad case is that?  It's cute!


----------



## Sarah03

vanhornink said:


> I second this..




Thank you!


----------



## angelic*ruin

Sarah03 said:


> So gorgeous!  The leather on the borough looks amazing. What kind of iPad case is that?  It's cute!



It's a Griffin Survivor case with custom colors hot pink & dark purple.  My fav color combo.


----------



## tannedsilk

Jenniedel said:


> My Coach Poppy Floral Scarf Tote in Desert Sky/Neutral packs a lot of my stuff - both for work & play!



Cute, what cover do you have on your Samsung tab?


----------



## Jenniedel

tannedsilk said:


> Cute, what cover do you have on your Samsung tab?




The brand is Belk. It's light & compact so it doesn't make the tab bulky.


----------



## tannedsilk

Jenniedel said:


> The brand is Belk. It's light & compact so it doesn't make the tab bulky.



Thanks, I'll have to take a look at them.


----------



## alyssa18o6

Sarah03 said:


> I took my Kelsey shopping today, and she is the perfect size!  I took my accordion zip, ID skinny, sunglasses, & a lip gloss (iPhone & car keys not pictured).
> View attachment 2534496
> View attachment 2534497




Beautiful bag, I'm super jealous!


----------



## Sarah03

alyssa18o6 said:


> Beautiful bag, I'm super jealous!




Thank you! It was a lucky outlet score


----------



## Kalina123

tlloveshim said:


> Here's my Chelsea hobo with my Hayden-Harnett pouch, HH coin purse, Marc Jacobs sunglasses/case, Fossil wallet (hoping to replace it with a mini skinny for Christmas!!!), cell phone and Rogue Escape pod (in front). I also have my keys on a silver trigger key fob and have the T charm and moon charm! My pouch has my checkbook and pens, coin purse has Tylenol, Airborne, nail clippers and lip balm. The Pod has my change in it!


I love that little coin purse on the front right! 

What is it?


----------



## Caspin22

Here's my Hobo with her innards.


----------



## brightheart

Canderson22 said:


> Here's my Hobo with her innards.
> 
> View attachment 2548136



Love it!  I hope you don't mind me asking - what is the small silver item?


----------



## Caspin22

brightheart said:


> Love it!  I hope you don't mind me asking - what is the small silver item?




I don't mind a bit!  It's an MFF mirror in silver liquid gloss. Very handy.


----------



## brightheart

Canderson22 said:


> I don't mind a bit!  It's an MFF mirror in silver liquid gloss. Very handy.
> 
> View attachment 2548884
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548885



Thank you!    It's really cute!  Now I'll have to keep an eye out when I go to the outlet...


----------



## sandyclaws

Using my mff tote and I love this bag! But boy oh boy am I a mess LOL I have a habit of throwing everything inside my bag! Oh well. ^_^

-WRECK THIS JOURNAL
-HK pouch (has some colored pencils, pencil sharpener, and a gluestick)
-colorful makeup bag a friend got me for my bday 
-punch gathered wallet
-eyeglasses in pink pouch
-iphone charger
-pen
-2 packs of gum
-keys
-sunglasses (that i rarely ever put back in their case let alone carry the case for it)
-notebook for notes/bills
-hand sanitizer
-inhaler


----------



## icerain303

sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 2549140
> 
> 
> Using my mff tote and I love this bag! But boy oh boy am I a mess LOL I have a habit of throwing everything inside my bag! Oh well. ^_^
> 
> -WRECK THIS JOURNAL
> -HK pouch (has some colored pencils, pencil sharpener, and a gluestick)
> -colorful makeup bag a friend got me for my bday
> -punch gathered wallet
> -eyeglasses in pink pouch
> -iphone charger
> -pen
> -2 packs of gum
> -keys
> -sunglasses (that i rarely ever put back in their case let alone carry the case for it)
> -notebook for notes/bills
> -hand sanitizer
> -inhaler




Oh my gosh love your tote and everything in it!!!!!


----------



## missjay7

sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 2549140
> 
> 
> Using my mff tote and I love this bag! But boy oh boy am I a mess LOL I have a habit of throwing everything inside my bag! Oh well. ^_^
> 
> -WRECK THIS JOURNAL
> -HK pouch (has some colored pencils, pencil sharpener, and a gluestick)
> -colorful makeup bag a friend got me for my bday
> -punch gathered wallet
> -eyeglasses in pink pouch
> -iphone charger
> -pen
> -2 packs of gum
> -keys
> -sunglasses (that i rarely ever put back in their case let alone carry the case for it)
> -notebook for notes/bills
> -hand sanitizer
> -inhaler




Love it! This bag is the perfect work tote! I actually got this same bag because of some cute pictures you posted of it awhile back


----------



## mrsinsyder

My LV wallet (below), Samsung S4 and BB Z10, Maui Jim aviators, a hairbrush, at least 2 lip balms, and my iPad air on most days.


----------



## brightheart

sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 2549140
> 
> 
> Using my mff tote and I love this bag! But boy oh boy am I a mess LOL I have a habit of throwing everything inside my bag! Oh well. ^_^
> 
> -WRECK THIS JOURNAL
> -HK pouch (has some colored pencils, pencil sharpener, and a gluestick)
> -colorful makeup bag a friend got me for my bday
> -punch gathered wallet
> -eyeglasses in pink pouch
> -iphone charger
> -pen
> -2 packs of gum
> -keys
> -sunglasses (that i rarely ever put back in their case let alone carry the case for it)
> -notebook for notes/bills
> -hand sanitizer
> -inhaler



That tote is really stylish!  I love your cute accessories.


----------



## LVoeluv

Here's my poppy crossbody and what fits inside 
Thanks for letting me share :-p


----------



## tamy1965

sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 2549140
> 
> 
> Using my mff tote and I love this bag! But boy oh boy am I a mess LOL I have a habit of throwing everything inside my bag! Oh well. ^_^
> 
> -WRECK THIS JOURNAL
> -HK pouch (has some colored pencils, pencil sharpener, and a gluestick)
> -colorful makeup bag a friend got me for my bday
> -punch gathered wallet
> -eyeglasses in pink pouch
> -iphone charger
> -pen
> -2 packs of gum
> -keys
> -sunglasses (that i rarely ever put back in their case let alone carry the case for it)
> -notebook for notes/bills
> -hand sanitizer
> -inhaler


love your tote, bought them same in burgundy and now am being a bit lost if i will use it because it won't zip up

how do you use it as it doesn't zip up. if you go somewhere anyone can stick their hand in and take whatever, doesn't feel safe. or if i drop it everything would fall out. 

when i bought it i thought it had a zipper. could you share if it bothers you or not?


----------



## tannia20

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Well I always frequent the LV forum & they had a fun thread. So, I borrowed there idea, hope they don't mind. As for my bag it's pretty boring. My coach cosmetic case, coach mini skinny, ipod w/ case, perfume, LV checkbook & keys...that's what I carry everyday. On weekends when I go on long shopping excursions I bring an extra pair of undies (for son-pottytraining), camera, pads (for that time of the month), & whatever little things I may purchase while I'm out & about.
> My bag looks empty, but I can fit awhole lot more.


nice coach bag


----------



## coachie mama

I was so bored waiting for my kids.. So I took these pics.


----------



## coachie mama

Oops hit send before attaching pics   my small gathered Sophia carrying a big DSLR Canon 7D with lens, Kristin wallet, cosmetic case, striped hat, red foldable tote, mints, and my cellphone (taking these pics) and it can still zip close!


----------



## Sarah03

coachie mama said:


> Oops hit send before attaching pics   my small gathered Sophia carrying a big DSLR Canon 7D with lens, Kristin wallet, cosmetic case, striped hat, red foldable tote, mints, and my cellphone (taking these pics) and it can still zip close!




Holy moly, she holds a lot!  & looks beautiful doing it!!


----------



## brightheart

coachie mama said:


> Oops hit send before attaching pics   my small gathered Sophia carrying a big DSLR Canon 7D with lens, Kristin wallet, cosmetic case, striped hat, red foldable tote, mints, and my cellphone (taking these pics) and it can still zip close!



I am super impressed that your DSLR fit in there!  Gorgeous bag.


----------



## Sarah03

Diagonal Pleated Juliette in Petal
View attachment 2557707
View attachment 2557709
View attachment 2557711

The yellow wristlet is from express. I LOVE their wristlets!  They're so soft & roomy.  
Also pictured: UV Slim zip, KS planner, glitter ID skinny, ... other odds & ends


----------



## ashnickers

tamy1965 said:


> love your tote, bought them same in burgundy and now am being a bit lost if i will use it because it won't zip up
> 
> how do you use it as it doesn't zip up. if you go somewhere anyone can stick their hand in and take whatever, doesn't feel safe. or if i drop it everything would fall out.
> 
> when i bought it i thought it had a zipper. could you share if it bothers you or not?


I have the same bag in brown - bought it in September 
I never worry about it bc it's always tucked under my arm, close to my body.  It's stiff so it's stands up by itself even when there is barely anything it it. 

Using the dog leash clasp like shown can also be another option to wear for a more secure feeling when under your arm


----------



## ashnickers

Jenniedel said:


> My Coach Poppy Floral Scarf Tote in Desert Sky/Neutral packs a lot of my stuff - both for work & play!


I LOVE THIS PRINT! Saw it on coach factory site as a baby bag & eve loved that!


----------



## tannia20

here's my forest green penelope & ashley and other personal things.
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## sthrncin

Heres whats in my Anna Sui Dragonfly. Hobo wallet, 3 LP cosmetic bags, and the anna sui case, avon lotion, lip balm, and a Fossil change purse, oh and hand sanitizer of course.


----------



## dearashaly

I am new to the purse world. I first purchased my Coach bag late November 2012. 

I purchased many, sold many, and kept many as I was obsessed with Coach. Lol : p 

My current Coach purse that I am carrying is the Drawstring style Bag in their signature collection.

I usually stick a purse organizer in there so I wouldn't lose my stuff. 
What's in the purse organizer is my: Tissue, Yes to cucumber facial wipes, pens, sticky notes, wallet, face lotion, hand lotion, and my keys


----------



## sandyclaws

coachie mama said:


> Oops hit send before attaching pics   my small gathered Sophia carrying a big DSLR Canon 7D with lens, Kristin wallet, cosmetic case, striped hat, red foldable tote, mints, and my cellphone (taking these pics) and it can still zip close!


dannnnng~ i thought you were carrying a Lindsey!! then again i know that the small Sophia's CAN hold alot  congrats! 


Sarah03 said:


> Diagonal Pleated Juliette in Petal
> View attachment 2557707
> View attachment 2557709
> View attachment 2557711
> 
> The yellow wristlet is from express. I LOVE their wristlets!  They're so soft & roomy.
> Also pictured: UV Slim zip, KS planner, glitter ID skinny, ... other odds & ends


omg i love how you have so much BRIGHTNESS in your bag. i'm sure its super easy to find what you need with all the bright goodies  


sthrncin said:


> Heres whats in my Anna Sui Dragonfly. Hobo wallet, 3 LP cosmetic bags, and the anna sui case, avon lotion, lip balm, and a Fossil change purse, oh and hand sanitizer of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559862


gotta give HOBO some love!! love your wallet and who doesn't LOVE that duffle


----------



## sthrncin

Yes, I do love this Hobo wallet!! It is so pretty and very easy to use and carry.


----------



## Sarah03

sandyclaws said:


> omg i love how you have so much BRIGHTNESS in your bag. i'm sure its super easy to find what you need with all the bright goodies




Thanks!  I love colorful accessories.  They spice up my bags!


----------



## iuvcoach

Mini Preston with new accessories


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Mini Preston with new accessories


Perfect. Just perfect


----------



## iuvcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect. Just perfect



Thanks


----------



## icerain303

iuvcoach said:


> Mini Preston with new accessories



Oh I could die...I love all your accessories and preston!!!


----------



## iuvcoach

icerain303 said:


> Oh I could die...I love all your accessories and preston!!!



Thank you


----------



## LvoesBags

iuvcoach said:


> Mini Preston with new accessories



Love!!


----------



## pbnjam

My drawstring bag and insides:
- Coach coin purse
- Kipling key fob 
- Kipling cosmetic case, holds some floss, compact powder, small comb, hair ties, hand sanitizer...
- LV wallet


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

iuvcoach said:


> Mini Preston with new accessories


cute Hello Kitty pouch where did you get it?


----------



## brightheart

iuvcoach said:


> Mini Preston with new accessories


So totally cute!  You have the cutest accessories always!



pbnjam said:


> My drawstring bag and insides:
> - Coach coin purse
> - Kipling key fob
> - Kipling cosmetic case, holds some floss, compact powder, small comb, hair ties, hand sanitizer...
> - LV wallet


The drawstring bag holds a good amount of stuff!  And the leather looks soooo smooshy!


----------



## LVoeluv

iuvcoach said:


> Mini Preston with new accessories



Such cute Kitty purse! Love the new spring collection you have too,simply gorgeous!  &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## KCeboKing

iuvcoach said:


> Mini Preston with new accessories



Omg! Want that kitty pouch! Where did you get it?! Love!!


----------



## iuvcoach

KCeboKing said:


> Omg! Want that kitty pouch! Where did you get it?! Love!!



Thanks, I found it on eBay. 







LVoeluv said:


> Such cute Kitty purse! Love the new spring collection you have too,simply gorgeous!  &#128525;&#128525;





Thank you!!!




*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> cute Hello Kitty pouch where did you get it?




Thanks, ebay! !






brightheart said:


> So totally cute!  You have the cutest accessories always!
> 
> 
> The drawstring bag holds a good amount of stuff!  And the leather looks soooo smooshy!



Thank you


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Here's what I pulled out of my Madison East/West Tote (shown in the background): 

1. Dooney & Bourke cosmetic case
2. Coach portable shopping bag
3. Coach 3x5 Turnlock Agenda in Gold
4. Coach MFF pill case
5. EOS lip balm
6. Louis Vuitton Cles (The key ring part is tucked inside. I use this only for coins and my purse hook.) 
7. Coach Legacy Archive Two Tone Card Case (don't recall the name of the color)
8. Hello Kitty sunglass case
9. Louis Vuitton Porte Billets Carte Bleue wallet (discontinued men's style)
10. My craptastic cheapie phone 
11. Hello Kitty mirror compact

Edited to add: I just realized I forgot to list my Coach Saffiano 4-Key Holder in Black, because it was out of frame when I snapped the pic. Oops!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

I finally got this coach pink/lavender and white soho flap. Pre loved, of course. I had forgotten how much I wanted this bag back in the day...

Gum, of course
Chanel Caviar wallet
Nintendo 3ds xl & charger
hair ties
car keys
eos lipbalm
eye drops


----------



## brightheart

In my Saffiano mini satchel today:
Crayon/paper holder for DD (blue with deer)
Hand wipes
Saffiano slim zip wallet
Legacy medium cosmetic case
Kleenex (gray)
Fruit snacks 
Keys
iPhone (not pictured)


----------



## missjay7

brightheart said:


> View attachment 2569473
> 
> 
> In my Saffiano mini satchel today:
> Crayon/paper holder for DD (blue with deer)
> Hand wipes
> Saffiano slim zip wallet
> Legacy medium cosmetic case
> Kleenex (gray)
> Fruit snacks
> Keys
> iPhone (not pictured)




Whoa! I own of these in coral and did not think it was possible to fit all of this! That's amazing!


----------



## brightheart

missjay7 said:


> Whoa! I own of these in coral and did not think it was possible to fit all of this! That's amazing!




It's a great little bag!  The slim zip wallet is really quite slim, so I think it helps a lot.


----------



## Jenniedel

ashnickers said:


> I LOVE THIS PRINT! Saw it on coach factory site as a baby bag & eve loved that!




Yes, lovely bold print.


----------



## ksheika

In my UV Candace: gathered leather wallet, coral gathered leather wristlet, card holder, large sunglasses case, colour block wristlet and hand lotion.


----------



## ksheika

Sorry I hadn't attached a photo...here it is.


----------



## sandyclaws

My bag is sorta clean today ^_^
Large Sophia today 




-punch gathered zip around wallet
-eyeglass pouch 
-3DS XL
-makeup bag
-keys
-pen
-starburst
-inhaler
-hand sanitizer
-sunglasses (rarely keep them in their case so I put them in one of the pockets)
-Chapstick


----------



## sandyclaws

pbnjam said:


> My drawstring bag and insides:
> - Coach coin purse
> - Kipling key fob
> - Kipling cosmetic case, holds some floss, compact powder, small comb, hair ties, hand sanitizer...
> - LV wallet


i love all your insides!! from that cute cosmetic case to that jaw dropping LV wallet!! 


ksheika said:


> Sorry I hadn't attached a photo...here it is.


twinzees with the wallet  great insides


----------



## little tree

I had this little blue coach bag purchased from a Canada outlet last year. I spent just above $100 on it and it turns out to be such a great investment. I absolutely love the Chanel taste of it and received so many compliments. It can fit so many stuff.
	

		
			
		

		
	







In it, I have:
iPad mini
iPhone
Hand cream
Lip Stick
Sticky note pad
Tissue
Gum
Coach card holder


----------



## arret77

This is what's inside my gym purse. I use this so I don't have to put my stuff in a locker. I use the built in credit card slots for my ID and $.
Inside:
Gum
Lip balm
Keys
Phone
Ear buds
Arm band with ipod


----------



## Caspin22

sandyclaws said:


> My bag is sorta clean today ^_^
> Large Sophia today
> 
> View attachment 2571865



You know I luuuuuuuurve this bag, and all your pretty colors inside!!!


----------



## pbnjam

sandyclaws said:


> My bag is sorta clean today ^_^
> Large Sophia today
> 
> View attachment 2571865
> 
> 
> -punch gathered zip around wallet
> -eyeglass pouch
> -3DS XL
> -makeup bag
> -keys
> -pen
> -starburst
> -inhaler
> -hand sanitizer
> -sunglasses (rarely keep them in their case so I put them in one of the pockets)
> -Chapstick


Thank you for your comment. I love your Sophia and bright colored accessories! Some day I will get a Sophia too. But for now I need to save some money.


----------



## sandyclaws

arret77 said:


> This is what's inside my gym purse. I use this so I don't have to put my stuff in a locker. I use the built in credit card slots for my ID and $.
> Inside:
> Gum
> Lip balm
> Keys
> Phone
> Ear buds
> Arm band with ipod



i love this idea!! what a great way to just have everything with you!! i love your brightness


----------



## ledobe

arret77 said:


> This is what's inside my gym purse. I use this so I don't have to put my stuff in a locker. I use the built in credit card slots for my ID and $.
> Inside:
> Gum
> Lip balm
> Keys
> Phone
> Ear buds
> Arm band with ipod



I have this little Hadley clutch, it's tiny but it holds a surprising amount!


----------



## arret77

sandyclaws said:


> i love this idea!! what a great way to just have everything with you!! i love your brightness


Thanks! It's very handy! But I think I just look for any reason to use a purse! Lol.


ledobe said:


> I have this little Hadley clutch, it's tiny but it holds a surprising amount!


Yeah I was surprised that it could hold so much without looking too bulky.


----------



## bobbyjean

little tree said:


> I had this little blue coach bag purchased from a Canada outlet last year. I spent just above $100 on it and it turns out to be such a great investment. I absolutely love the Chanel taste of it and received so many compliments. It can fit so many stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572568
> View attachment 2572569
> View attachment 2572570
> View attachment 2572572
> 
> 
> In it, I have:
> iPad mini
> iPhone
> Hand cream
> Lip Stick
> Sticky note pad
> Tissue
> Gum
> Coach card holder



That's a very cute bag!


----------



## tamy1965

missjay7 said:


> Whoa! I own of these in coral and did not think it was possible to fit all of this! That's amazing!


they are roomy, aren't they? I got one for my DD for her wedding and honey moon and she could not believe how much she could fit in there! the ones she has is toffee color


----------



## tamy1965

little tree said:


> I had this little blue coach bag purchased from a Canada outlet last year. I spent just above $100 on it and it turns out to be such a great investment. I absolutely love the Chanel taste of it and received so many compliments. It can fit so many stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572568
> View attachment 2572569
> View attachment 2572570
> View attachment 2572572
> 
> 
> In it, I have:
> iPad mini
> iPhone
> Hand cream
> Lip Stick
> Sticky note pad
> Tissue
> Gum
> Coach card holder


twins on card case!


----------



## little tree

tamy1965 said:


> twins on card case!




Great taste


----------



## little tree

bobbyjean said:


> That's a very cute bag!




Thanks so much!!! That's the first time if received a reply


----------



## vesperholly

lvuittonaddict said:


> I finally got this coach pink/lavender and white soho flap. Pre loved, of course. I had forgotten how much I wanted this bag back in the day...
> 
> Gum, of course
> Chanel Caviar wallet
> Nintendo 3ds xl & charger
> hair ties
> car keys
> eos lipbalm
> eye drops
> 
> View attachment 2568665



Aww so pretty! That gives me such nostalgia! My first "big girl" bag was a black leather soho flap - I think I got it in 1999? 2000? while I was still in college. I had a credit to Saks from a returned gift and remember thinking I was crazy to buy a Coach purse full price, even with a credit. Still have it!


----------



## luckymeNot

sadly my coach is sitting in a corner of the room with only the authenticity card in it. at least i still have my lanyard around my neck :giggles:


----------



## Moving to Texas

little tree...all that came out of that little bag. Nice bag


----------



## little tree

Moving to Texas said:


> little tree...all that came out of that little bag. Nice bag


 
Thanks - I fell in love with it the first moment I saw it


----------



## MissDaphne

My beautiful coach pebbled leather satchel! 

I keep so much in it! 
LeSportSac pouch-keeps my makeup
Second LeSportSac pouch-keeps my pens
My work pass
My hello kitty card holder-keeps loyalty cards
Michael Kors wallet
Crabtree and Evelyn lotion
Canon camera
Sunglasses
2 moleskine notebooks-one for work and the other is an agenda
A book-currently it's: the fault in our stars


----------



## pbnjam

MissDaphne said:


> My beautiful coach pebbled leather satchel!
> 
> I keep so much in it!
> LeSportSac pouch-keeps my makeup
> Second LeSportSac pouch-keeps my pens
> My work pass
> My hello kitty card holder-keeps loyalty cards
> Michael Kors wallet
> Crabtree and Evelyn lotion
> Canon camera
> Sunglasses
> 2 moleskine notebooks-one for work and the other is an agenda
> A book-currently it's: the fault in our stars


Lovely bag! I've never seen this style.  I would so get this crossbody satchel in this color if they had it now... Looks like the perfect size!


----------



## MissDaphne

pbnjam said:


> Lovely bag! I've never seen this style.  I would so get this crossbody satchel in this color if they had it now... Looks like the perfect size!



Yeah! I love it! I've never seen anyone else that has it!  If I remember correctly it was from their heritage collection...around 2009... when I used to work there. LOL


----------



## bobbyjean

little tree said:


> Thanks so much!!! That's the first time if received a reply



I think it's adorable


----------



## Caspin22

Haven't done one of these in a while. Here's what's in my Cobalt Duffle!


----------



## zaara10

Canderson22 said:


> Haven't done one of these in a while. Here's what's in my Cobalt Duffle!
> 
> View attachment 2587253



I love all your coach goodies! So organized too!


----------



## zaara10

Here's what's in my saff mini satchel today minus keys & a phone.


----------



## brightheart

zaara10 said:


> Here's what's in my saff mini satchel today minus keys & a phone.
> View attachment 2589005


I love your accessories!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I always forget to do this. Here's Molly and her smalls. 
View attachment 2595539


----------



## ledobe

I love this thread but hardly ever post in it. Couldn't resist sharing what I put my poor old bleecker duffle through when I back back to the hotel room on Austin though. 

Here she is loaded up, this is the medium ink, #11422, btw, and she's definitely on the small side for a duffle.  




And dumped out. Yes the t shirt, small tablet and the bottle of wine were in there too!


----------



## Moving to Texas

nutsaboutcoach..love the bag and the accessories


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Teal Croc Sophia and her smalls. 
View attachment 2598784


----------



## bigal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Teal Croc Sophia and her smalls.
> View attachment 2598784



Stunning and oh so gorgeous croc!  I have a question.  Do you condition the croc?  It is croc embossed leather right?  I have a peacock croc embossed bag and a real croc just wondering how best to care for them.  (I should dig out the care card on my coach croc embossed)  Thanks!


----------



## Caspin22

bigal said:


> Stunning and oh so gorgeous croc!  I have a question.  Do you condition the croc?  It is croc embossed leather right?  I have a peacock croc embossed bag and a real croc just wondering how best to care for them.  (I should dig out the care card on my coach croc embossed)  Thanks!




I have the same bag and I condition it with Apple Leather Care. I'm not sure about real croc though!


----------



## bigal

Canderson22 said:


> I have the same bag and I condition it with Apple Leather Care. I'm not sure about real croc though!



Ok, thanks!  Do you think I could use leather CPR?  I have that on hand.  

I think my croc bag is real...it looks handmade, it looks real.  Maybe I'll post it up in the rehab thread to see if anyone there can chime in.

Thanks so much!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Waiting to go inside for my son's school program, snapped a pic of mint Courtenay with cognac slim zip, gold Darcy cosmetic and medium skinny, and legacy motif uni case.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Moving to Texas said:


> nutsaboutcoach..love the bag and the accessories


 

Thank you!!


----------



## Penelope G

Can't believe all the stuff that fits in my vintage Coach Court bag...


----------



## Penelope G

Penelope G said:


> Can't believe all the stuff that fits in my vintage Coach Court bag...



Here's the picture


----------



## bigal

Penelope G said:


> Here's the picture



Write! That is a lot of stuff!  I'm going to carry my court to dinner tonight.  Wish I had the shoulder strap for my black one.  I also have a brown one.  They are so cute and functional.


----------



## Penelope G

bigal said:


> Write! That is a lot of stuff!  I'm going to carry my court to dinner tonight.  Wish I had the shoulder strap for my black one.  I also have a brown one.  They are so cute and functional.


Yes! I emptied it for a #whatsinmybag on Instagram and couldn't believe my eyes! Yes it's so roomy and versatile! I also wish I could buy an extra strap because I would need one that's adjustable.

Enjoy your night out with your bag!


----------



## Reitelle

On her maiden voyage today, the Preston Mini in Sea Mist. Inside we have...  1. Mini notebook for note taking and store lists. 2. Sunblock because I like to drive with the sun roof open and the Florida sun is a force to be reckoned with! 3. New Fossil wallet I just got today at Dillards (couldn't find anything the right size or color by Coach) 4. Kate Spade key pouch that I use for hand sanitizer and spare keys. 5. Coach zebra scarf I had tied to the handle but I was worried it would come undone so I took it off. 5. Coach mirror compact. 6. Two nyx butter glosses that I alternate between.


----------



## Mommas2boys

What 2 butter glosses do you have? 



Reitelle said:


> On her maiden voyage today, the Preston Mini in Sea Mist. Inside we have...  1. Mini notebook for note taking and store lists. 2. Sunblock because I like to drive with the sun roof open and the Florida sun is a force to be reckoned with! 3. New Fossil wallet I just got today at Dillards (couldn't find anything the right size or color by Coach) 4. Kate Spade key pouch that I use for hand sanitizer and spare keys. 5. Coach zebra scarf I had tied to the handle but I was worried it would come undone so I took it off. 5. Coach mirror compact. 6. Two nyx butter glosses that I alternate between.


----------



## paula3boys

Reitelle said:


> On her maiden voyage today, the Preston Mini in Sea Mist. Inside we have...  1. Mini notebook for note taking and store lists. 2. Sunblock because I like to drive with the sun roof open and the Florida sun is a force to be reckoned with! 3. New Fossil wallet I just got today at Dillards (couldn't find anything the right size or color by Coach) 4. Kate Spade key pouch that I use for hand sanitizer and spare keys. 5. Coach zebra scarf I had tied to the handle but I was worried it would come undone so I took it off. 5. Coach mirror compact. 6. Two nyx butter glosses that I alternate between.



Looks like possibly the glosses I own- Strawberry Parfait and Tiramisu or Creme Brulee? They are all nice though


----------



## Reitelle

Mommas2boys said:


> What 2 butter glosses do you have?


Tiramisu and Eclair  I just got into the butter glosses a few weeks ago and absolutely love them, they all smell like cupcakes


----------



## BeachBagGal

Reitelle said:


> On her maiden voyage today, the Preston Mini in Sea Mist. Inside we have...  1. Mini notebook for note taking and store lists. 2. Sunblock because I like to drive with the sun roof open and the Florida sun is a force to be reckoned with! 3. New Fossil wallet I just got today at Dillards (couldn't find anything the right size or color by Coach) 4. Kate Spade key pouch that I use for hand sanitizer and spare keys. 5. Coach zebra scarf I had tied to the handle but I was worried it would come undone so I took it off. 5. Coach mirror compact. 6. Two nyx butter glosses that I alternate between.


What a cute bag! Love the color!


----------



## Penelope G

zaara10 said:


> Here's what's in my saff mini satchel today minus keys & a phone.
> View attachment 2589005


What a roomy bag! And pretty small bags to keep it organized. Lovet it!


----------



## Stazerd

I would buy the Bleeker Daily in every color if I could!


----------



## LvoesBags

Stazerd said:


> I would buy the Bleeker Daily in every color if I could!



Me too  I have the 2  that I "had" to have lol. Silt and PR!!
I love all your insides and your daily!


----------



## Sarah03

In my Pale Lemon Mini P:
View attachment 2608166
View attachment 2608167
View attachment 2608168


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Madison Patent Diagonal Tote in Punch and her smalls 
View attachment 2608602


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

ktheartscoach said:


> Waiting to go inside for my son's school program, snapped a pic of mint Courtenay with cognac slim zip, gold Darcy cosmetic and medium skinny, and legacy motif uni case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601488


Purrrty! Love the mint bag and motif wristlet


----------



## sandyclaws

This is my favorite thread!! Here's my Love Red Daily....fits more than I expected &#10084;&#65039;



wristlet-using as my wallet I also have a lemon card case inside it for my extra cards 
inhaler 
bird wristlet to hold my change 
folding RayBans sunnies 
HK pouch-hand sanitizer, pen, medicine, lipstick, Chapstick, powder 
keys 
I have the daily strap inside cuz I'm deciding if I like the Willis strap better
****not pictured is my phone & eyeglasses


----------



## BeachBagGal

sandyclaws said:


> This is my favorite thread!! Here's my Love Red Daily....fits more than I expected &#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2609995
> 
> 
> wristlet-using as my wallet I also have a lemon card case inside it for my extra cards
> inhaler
> bird wristlet to hold my change
> folding RayBans sunnies
> HK pouch-hand sanitizer, pen, medicine, lipstick, Chapstick, powder
> keys
> I have the daily strap inside cuz I'm deciding if I like the Willis strap better
> ****not pictured is my phone & eyeglasses


I like the Willis strap on it. I guess you couldn't guess since I commented on it in 3 different threads.


----------



## ktheartscoach

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Purrrty! Love the mint bag and motif wristlet




Thank you! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## GA Peach

Silver/Onyx Pinnacle Haley.............large and in charge.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I haven't seen anyone post what fits in a small Georgie. She's fairly roomy, and to me is the best of both worlds. I now love compartments...but I love satchels too! Having two zippered compartments helps keep me really organized. This is what I had in Cora yesterday. Georgie is just a smidge smaller-shorter and not quite as deep, but larger than I thought! On the Coach website, their Amazon model makes Georgie seem tiny...lol. 




Rouge Slim zip Wallet and PR small wristlet ( which holds my lip glosses ) in one section....




Darcy cosmetic bag I use as a mini-organizer in the other. My phone will probably ride in the outside pocket, or in the bigger of the inner pockets. 


Here's everything I carry in my smaller bags including contents of cosmetic bag. ( sunnies in their hard case, reading glasses in a soft case, calcium chews, protein bar, and my Pomegranate MFF change purse. ) My car keys are just loose in my purse.


----------



## Savvy4

iNeedCoffee said:


> I haven't seen anyone post what fits in a small Georgie. She's fairly roomy, and to me is the best of both worlds. I now love compartments...but I love satchels too! Having two zippered compartments helps keep me really organized. This is what I had in Cora yesterday. Georgie is just a smidge smaller-shorter and not quite as deep, but larger than I thought! On the Coach website, their Amazon model makes Georgie seem tiny...lol.
> 
> View attachment 2611037
> 
> 
> Rouge Slim zip Wallet and PR small wristlet ( which holds my lip glosses ) in one section....
> 
> View attachment 2611040
> 
> 
> Darcy cosmetic bag I use as a mini-organizer in the other. My phone will probably ride in the outside pocket, or in the bigger of the inner pockets.
> 
> 
> Here's everything I carry in my smaller bags including contents of cosmetic bag. ( sunnies in their hard case, reading glasses in a soft case, calcium chews, protein bar, and my Pomegranate MFF change purse. ) My car keys are just loose in my purse.
> 
> View attachment 2611049


Love all the pink. Is that a coach wallet in front of the bag on the right?


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Savvy4 said:


> Love all the pink. Is that a coach wallet in front of the bag on the right?



Thanks! Yes, it's the Madison skinny wallet. I incorrectly called it the slim zip above.


----------



## lurkernomore

So my bag is technically not a Coach bag, but it was filled with Coach! I went to visit my mom in Florida this weekend for Mother's Day, so I carried my Cole Haan tote that I . I filled her with my large robin/chalk perf clutch, my navy patent Audrey wallet, and an id holder from the outlet. The accessories were perfect for holding everything I needed. Since I was flying and renting a car by myself, I needed to be as organized as possible!


----------



## arret77

lurkernomore said:


> So my bag is technically not a Coach bag, but it was filled with Coach! I went to visit my mom in Florida this weekend for Mother's Day, so I carried my Cole Haan tote that I . I filled her with my large robin/chalk perf clutch, my navy patent Audrey wallet, and an id holder from the outlet. The accessories were perfect for holding everything I needed. Since I was flying and renting a car by myself, I needed to be as organized as possible!


That's such a cute tote! Love the colors! The accessories are a perfect match.


----------



## lurkernomore

arret77 said:


> That's such a cute tote! Love the colors! The accessories are a perfect match.




Thanks! I always think of blues and greens when I go to Florida - and this tote had held up surprisingly well. There is a patent leather on the bottom, so I don't feel too guilty when I have to put it down on the floor.


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> So my bag is technically not a Coach bag, but it was filled with Coach! I went to visit my mom in Florida this weekend for Mother's Day, so I carried my Cole Haan tote that I . I filled her with my large robin/chalk perf clutch, my navy patent Audrey wallet, and an id holder from the outlet. The accessories were perfect for holding everything I needed. Since I was flying and renting a car by myself, I needed to be as organized as possible!




Great colors! Hope you had a nice trip


----------



## ktheartscoach

lurkernomore said:


> So my bag is technically not a Coach bag, but it was filled with Coach! I went to visit my mom in Florida this weekend for Mother's Day, so I carried my Cole Haan tote that I . I filled her with my large robin/chalk perf clutch, my navy patent Audrey wallet, and an id holder from the outlet. The accessories were perfect for holding everything I needed. Since I was flying and renting a car by myself, I needed to be as organized as possible!




I can't resist...totes adorbs! &#128516; love the colors and pattern, twins on the clutch, hope you had a great trip - you were styling with your bag!


----------



## lurkernomore

ktheartscoach said:


> I can't resist...totes adorbs! &#128516; love the colors and pattern, twins on the clutch, hope you had a great trip - you were styling with your bag!



Thanks! The funny thing is when I first got this tote, I thought it was HUGE, not so much now
Don't you love the clutch? It fits just the right amount of stuff!


----------



## ktheartscoach

That clutch is one of my favorite things! I am sooooo tempted to get the matching Hailey on FOS now, but I'd like to stay married so, better not &#128516;


----------



## citybaglady

I wore this fuschia basket clutch for the first time yesterday, and got lots of compliments. I was surprised by how much it can hold.


----------



## MarikaBe

Got a New very cute orange clutch, festive for the summer! All I can fit in it though is  my Yellow wallet, a lip balm (my FAV! Pink blush from Nivea) and my cell phone!! To get my keys in, I have to put them under my wallet!!! lol


----------



## firstclasscoach

Tourmaline Molly with matching turnlock wallet & hangtags fob, carnelian pencil pouch, vachetta/tourmaline round zip coin pouch, watermelon wristlet, black ereader zip sleeve, camel Saffiano electronics case, calendar, tissues

Not pictured: home & work keys, earbuds, phone charger, pink iPhone 5C used to take pic


----------



## pbnjam

firstclasscoach said:


> View attachment 2642488
> 
> Tourmaline Molly with matching turnlock wallet & hangtags fob, carnelian pencil pouch, vachetta/tourmaline round zip coin pouch, watermelon wristlet, black ereader zip sleeve, camel Saffiano electronics case, calendar, tissues
> 
> Not pictured: home & work keys, earbuds, phone charger, pink iPhone 5C used to take pic


So pretty! Love all of your legacy items!


----------



## firstclasscoach

pbnjam said:


> So pretty! Love all of your legacy items!



Thank you!  Can you believe I once posted on tpf that I thought Legacy was boring and that I was more of a Madison girl?  Don't get me wrong, I do love me some Madison styles.  But once you go Legacy 2012, it's hard to stop.


----------



## Caspin22

Violet Duffle with UV flat case, Fuschia large wristlet, teal croc wristlet, Kate Spade Stacy wallet, and silver liquid gloss mirror.


----------



## Mom2jtv

Canderson22 said:


> Violet Duffle with UV flat case, Fuschia large wristlet, teal croc wristlet, Kate Spade Stacy wallet, and silver liquid gloss mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2642502




Your pic has me thinking I will be pulling out the violet Duffle for tomorrow!!  Gorg!


----------



## LvoesBags

Inside my Sig canvas tote-
Large Bleeker Wristlet (soapstone/charcoal)
Small wristlet (silver glitter)
Kleenex 
Loreal concealer
Axe mini body spray
Vera Bradley Check Book Cover
Eucerin Face Mini Sunscreen 
Mini hand lotion
Pepper Spray (pink case)
Store reward cards
Mac lipstick
Blister lipbalm
Mints
Nail file
Special K bar


----------



## amygrier

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Well I always frequent the LV forum & they had a fun thread. So, I borrowed there idea, hope they don't mind. As for my bag it's pretty boring. My coach cosmetic case, coach mini skinny, ipod w/ case, perfume, LV checkbook & keys...that's what I carry everyday. On weekends when I go on long shopping excursions I bring an extra pair of undies (for son-pottytraining), camera, pads (for that time of the month), & whatever little things I may purchase while I'm out & about.
> My bag looks empty, but I can fit awhole lot more.


Love your bag!


----------



## kbnkch

*


----------



## Shoebaglady

What's in my dark plume Phoebe &#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#10084;&#65039;&#128153; 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS BAG!!!!!!
~Ocelot large wristlet - cosmetics
~Ocelot small wristlet - iPhone accessories
~LV azur cles - band aids & pill case
~LV monogram cles - keys, band aids, antibacterial wipes, stevia packets
~LV Rayures Zippy wallet in vernis pomme
~tissues
~sunnies
~Shopaholic tin with mirror and gum
~MAC clear cosmetic case with lippies
~MAC compact 
~iPhone with hearts case


----------



## pbnjam

Shoebaglady said:


> What's in my dark plume Phoebe &#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#10084;&#65039;&#128153;
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS BAG!!!!!!
> ~Ocelot large wristlet - cosmetics
> ~Ocelot small wristlet - iPhone accessories
> ~LV azur cles - band aids & pill case
> ~LV monogram cles - keys, band aids, antibacterial wipes, stevia packets
> ~LV Rayures Zippy wallet in vernis pomme
> ~tissues
> ~sunnies
> ~Shopaholic tin with mirror and gum
> ~MAC clear cosmetic case with lippies
> ~MAC compact
> ~iPhone with hearts case
> View attachment 2655313
> View attachment 2655314


Wow this bag sure holds a lot of stuff. Very pretty bag and love your accessories too.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Was very surprised I could fit all of this in my Madison Madeline E/W Saffiano in Parchment





Same things in Madison N/S Saffiano Tote Bronze. Plenty of room left for more.


----------



## jenn805

Shoebaglady said:


> What's in my dark plume Phoebe &#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#10084;&#65039;&#128153;
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS BAG!!!!!!
> ~Ocelot large wristlet - cosmetics
> ~Ocelot small wristlet - iPhone accessories
> ~LV azur cles - band aids & pill case
> ~LV monogram cles - keys, band aids, antibacterial wipes, stevia packets
> ~LV Rayures Zippy wallet in vernis pomme
> ~tissues
> ~sunnies
> ~Shopaholic tin with mirror and gum
> ~MAC clear cosmetic case with lippies
> ~MAC compact
> ~iPhone with hearts case
> View attachment 2655313
> View attachment 2655314



love it all
Where did u get the ocelot wristlets?


----------



## jenn805

Shoebaglady said:


> What's in my dark plume Phoebe &#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#10084;&#65039;&#128153;
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS BAG!!!!!!
> ~Ocelot large wristlet - cosmetics
> ~Ocelot small wristlet - iPhone accessories
> ~LV azur cles - band aids & pill case
> ~LV monogram cles - keys, band aids, antibacterial wipes, stevia packets
> ~LV Rayures Zippy wallet in vernis pomme
> ~tissues
> ~sunnies
> ~Shopaholic tin with mirror and gum
> ~MAC clear cosmetic case with lippies
> ~MAC compact
> ~iPhone with hearts case
> View attachment 2655313
> View attachment 2655314



love it all
Where did u get the ocelot wristlets?


----------



## tnsweetness

Tourmaline Molly 
-LV MC Insolite Wallet
-LV MC Cosmetic Case
-LV MC Card Case
-Coach Card Case
-Coach Legacy Champagne Agenda
-Coach Gunmetal Sunglass Case with Coach Sunnies
-HK Pocketbac antibacterial 
-HK Tissues
-Keys
-Samsung S3 with Pearl HK cover


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tnsweetness said:


> Tourmaline Molly
> -LV MC Insolite Wallet
> -LV MC Cosmetic Case
> -LV MC Card Case
> -Coach Card Case
> -Coach Legacy Champagne Agenda
> -Coach Gunmetal Sunglass Case with Coach Sunnies
> -HK Pocketbac antibacterial
> -HK Tissues
> -Keys
> -Samsung S3 with Pearl HK cover
> 
> View attachment 2661568
> 
> 
> View attachment 2661569
> 
> 
> View attachment 2661570


She holds alotttttt


----------



## paula3boys

tnsweetness said:


> Tourmaline Molly
> -LV MC Insolite Wallet
> -LV MC Cosmetic Case
> -LV MC Card Case
> -Coach Card Case
> -Coach Legacy Champagne Agenda
> -Coach Gunmetal Sunglass Case with Coach Sunnies
> -HK Pocketbac antibacterial
> -HK Tissues
> -Keys
> -Samsung S3 with Pearl HK cover
> 
> View attachment 2661568
> 
> 
> View attachment 2661569
> 
> 
> View attachment 2661570




Love the LV stuff paired with Molly, nice colors together


----------



## Caspin22

tnsweetness said:


> Tourmaline Molly
> -LV MC Insolite Wallet
> -LV MC Cosmetic Case
> -LV MC Card Case
> -Coach Card Case
> -Coach Legacy Champagne Agenda
> -Coach Gunmetal Sunglass Case with Coach Sunnies
> -HK Pocketbac antibacterial
> -HK Tissues
> -Keys
> -Samsung S3 with Pearl HK cover
> 
> View attachment 2661568
> 
> 
> View attachment 2661569
> 
> 
> View attachment 2661570



All gorgeous!  Love that bag on you, too!!


----------



## tnsweetness

Canderson22 said:


> All gorgeous!  Love that bag on you, too!!



Thank you Cupcake!


----------



## tnsweetness

paula3boys said:


> Love the LV stuff paired with Molly, nice colors together



Thanks Doll.


----------



## Shoebaglady

jenn805 said:


> love it all
> Where did u get the ocelot wristlets?



Thank you!! I received the ocelot wristlets as gifts but I know they were purchased at a FP boutique back in December '13


----------



## Shoebaglady

tnsweetness said:


> tourmaline molly
> -lv mc insolite wallet
> -lv mc cosmetic case
> -lv mc card case
> -coach card case
> -coach legacy champagne agenda
> -coach gunmetal sunglass case with coach sunnies
> -hk pocketbac antibacterial
> -hk tissues
> -keys
> -samsung s3 with pearl hk cover
> 
> View attachment 2661568
> 
> 
> View attachment 2661569
> 
> 
> View attachment 2661570



beautiful!!! Loving all the mc pieces and who doesn't love hk???


----------



## jenn805

Shoebaglady said:


> Thank you!! I received the ocelot wristlets as gifts but I know they were purchased at a FP boutique back in December '13



Thanks
I called  jax they show 2 in stock
I ordered one. : )


----------



## jenn805

jenn805 said:


> Thanks
> I called  jax they show 2 in stock of the large size
> I ordered one. : )


----------



## Caspin22

Inside my small embellished Sophia:

UV Legacy Motif flat zip case
Fuchsia Legacy Lg Wristlet
Teal Croc Small Madison Wristlet
Kate Spade Stacy wallet in Aster
Sunglasses case
Work badge
Silver Liquid gloss mirror 
Gum


----------



## Shoebaglady

jenn805 said:


> Thanks
> I called  jax they show 2 in stock
> I ordered one. : )



Congrats!!! It's by far my fave ocelot print that coach has ever done


----------



## Shoebaglady

Canderson22 said:


> Inside my small embellished Sophia:
> 
> UV Legacy Motif flat zip case
> Fuchsia Legacy Lg Wristlet
> Teal Croc Small Madison Wristlet
> Kate Spade Stacy wallet in Aster
> Sunglasses case
> Work badge
> Silver Liquid gloss mirror
> Gum
> 
> View attachment 2664875



I love all the colours!  So pretty!


----------



## Shoebaglady

firstclasscoach said:


> View attachment 2642488
> 
> Tourmaline Molly with matching turnlock wallet & hangtags fob, carnelian pencil pouch, vachetta/tourmaline round zip coin pouch, watermelon wristlet, black ereader zip sleeve, camel Saffiano electronics case, calendar, tissues
> 
> Not pictured: home & work keys, earbuds, phone charger, pink iPhone 5C used to take pic





firstclasscoach said:


> Thank you!  Can you believe I once posted on tpf that I thought Legacy was boring and that I was more of a Madison girl?  Don't get me wrong, I do love me some Madison styles.  But once you go Legacy 2012, it's hard to stop.



Love everything!!! You're right! I thought the same thing....now, I wish Legacy was still around.  I miss the vibrant colours!


----------



## huhi123

Inside my bag(s) today:

Had to bring back some work home for the weekend so I brought along my trusty N/S City Tote today. My daily just came in yesterday and couldn't wait to bring her out. I put my daily in my saff tote so that later I can take her out when she's stuffed with paperwork. The daily acts as a great purse organizer and smaller purse. Lol.




In my black/gold N/S Saffiano City Tote:
- bleecker daily shoulder bag in cornflower

In my Daily:
- hot pink madison gathered accordion zip wallet
- bright coral legacy medium skinny
- lemon legacy card case
- fuschia legacy round coin purse
- pink owl novelty coin purse
- cosmetic case
- glasses case





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LittleGuyLucy

Wow, I am so impressed by all of your bright, beautiful purse accessories. Not to mention the _organizational skills_ you tPFers seem to have. 

I need to learn from everyone's example. My bags always double as a black hole! My greatest accomplishment is a coordinating wallet.


----------



## Caspin22

LittleGuyLucy said:


> Wow, I am so impressed by all of your bright, beautiful purse accessories. Not to mention the _organizational skills_ you tPFers seem to have.
> 
> I need to learn from everyone's example. My bags always double as a black hole! My greatest accomplishment is a coordinating wallet.



I used to just toss things into my bags too, and it was always a mess.  Now, there are no loose items.  This has three main purposes.

First is organization - I always know where to find an item regardless of which bag I'm carrying.

Second is cleanliness - there is NEVER loose candy, makeup, pens, etc in my bag that could potentially melt, leak, etc and leave marks on my bag's lining.  My linings all look brand new, and stay that way.

Third, it makes is so much easier to change bags when you only need to move 6 or 8 items, and not handfuls of loose junk.

And as a side note...I actually try NOT to match, ever...I love a variety of textures and colors when I look inside my bag...that's just my personal style!


----------



## ralewi

binoulars(random)
coach black leather makeup bag
sally hansen hand lotion
MK purple wristlet(use as wallet, coach mini skinny inside)
coach heart shaped lilac zippered coin purse(keep eye drops in it)
reuseable bag(might rain today, so i will put my coach bag in it)
coach card case(for reciepts and coupons, i also have a little pen in the zippered part)
EOS lip balm passion fruit(I love it)
Cottenelle fresh flushable wipes(love the case)

My bag is not always this organized, but I'm working on keeping it this way.


----------



## macde90

LittleGuyLucy said:


> Wow, I am so impressed by all of your bright, beautiful purse accessories. Not to mention the _organizational skills_ you tPFers seem to have.
> 
> I need to learn from everyone's example. My bags always double as a black hole! My greatest accomplishment is a coordinating wallet.


 
Mine too! I'm really should get a purse organizer.


----------



## Sarah03

In my Pink Ruby Mini Preston
View attachment 2682580
View attachment 2682581

Ocelot Wristlet, Kleenex, Medium Skinny (used as wallet-LOVE), mini skinny (coupons), VS mirror, Bombshell roller ball, pocket bac, & VS tin for excederin (much cuter than a gigantic bottle)


----------



## Minne Bags

Sarah03 said:


> In my Pink Ruby Mini Preston
> View attachment 2682580
> View attachment 2682581
> 
> Ocelot Wristlet, Kleenex, Medium Skinny (used as wallet-LOVE), mini skinny (coupons), VS mirror, Bombshell roller ball, pocket bac, & VS tin for excederin (much cuter than a gigantic bottle)



Love all of your pink accessories! I have a silver medium skinny and love it. Did you get your pink one recently? I've only seen black and gray.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> In my Pink Ruby Mini Preston
> View attachment 2682580
> View attachment 2682581
> 
> Ocelot Wristlet, Kleenex, Medium Skinny (used as wallet-LOVE), mini skinny (coupons), VS mirror, Bombshell roller ball, pocket bac, & VS tin for excederin (much cuter than a gigantic bottle)


All pinked up! Cute!


----------



## Sarah03

Minne Bags said:


> Love all of your pink accessories! I have a silver medium skinny and love it. Did you get your pink one recently? I've only seen black and gray.




Thanks!  I got the medium skinny off of FOS recently. It's Bright Magenta!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> All pinked up! Cute!




Thanks!


----------



## jenn805

Sarah03 said:


> In my Pink Ruby Mini Preston
> View attachment 2682580
> View attachment 2682581
> 
> Ocelot Wristlet, Kleenex, Medium Skinny (used as wallet-LOVE), mini skinny (coupons), VS mirror, Bombshell roller ball, pocket bac, & VS tin for excederin (much cuter than a gigantic bottle)



So cute, love all your accessories


----------



## Caspin22

I changed out a couple of smalls so here's an updated guts pic, with BV Needlepoint Phoebe:


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Inside my Legacy N/S satchel I have the glitter lizard skinny wallet, Legacy Stripe sm. wristlet, MFF coin purse, MFF cosmetic bag which holds sunnies, reading glasses and a few other odds and ends, and MFF med. wristlet . I love the compartments.  Can't believe I didn't like them until I got a Phoebe. I don't put anything in the middle zipper compartment..yet.


----------



## jenn805

iNeedCoffee said:


> Inside my Legacy N/S satchel I have the glitter lizard skinny wallet, Legacy Stripe sm. wristlet, MFF coin purse, MFF cosmetic bag which holds sunnies, reading glasses and a few other odds and ends, and MFF med. wristlet . I love the compartments.  Can't believe I didn't like them until I got a Phoebe. I don't put anything in the middle zipper compartment..yet.



Nice accessories


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> I changed out a couple of smalls so here's an updated guts pic, with BV Needlepoint Phoebe:
> 
> View attachment 2683348




BV is so pretty!  Love her guts, too


----------



## Sarah03

iNeedCoffee said:


> Inside my Legacy N/S satchel I have the glitter lizard skinny wallet, Legacy Stripe sm. wristlet, MFF coin purse, MFF cosmetic bag which holds sunnies, reading glasses and a few other odds and ends, and MFF med. wristlet . I love the compartments.  Can't believe I didn't like them until I got a Phoebe. I don't put anything in the middle zipper compartment..yet.




Very nice. The leather on your bag looks beautiful. Love the legacy stripe wristlet, too!!


----------



## zaara10

Canderson22 said:


> I changed out a couple of smalls so here's an updated guts pic, with BV Needlepoint Phoebe:
> 
> View attachment 2683348



So pretty! I love it all!


----------



## zaara10

Sarah03 said:


> In my Pink Ruby Mini Preston
> View attachment 2682580
> View attachment 2682581
> 
> Ocelot Wristlet, Kleenex, Medium Skinny (used as wallet-LOVE), mini skinny (coupons), VS mirror, Bombshell roller ball, pocket bac, & VS tin for excederin (much cuter than a gigantic bottle)



Lovely!


----------



## Saumur

Camnagem said:


> Pink Saffiano Universal Case (holds iPhone 5S in otterbox case perfectly!)



How did you get your phone to fit into that case? 
I have an iPhone 5S with Otterbox case, and it is really snug in my Saffiano Universal Case, I don't dare fully zip it closed all around because it feels like the zipper will burst. Even if I do zip it around, I can't add anything else inside (one or two credit cards, for example). I'm looking for another slightly larger wristlet that can accomodate an iPhone in Otterbox.


----------



## MedtechCarol

iNeedCoffee said:


> Inside my Legacy N/S satchel I have the glitter lizard skinny wallet, Legacy Stripe sm. wristlet, MFF coin purse, MFF cosmetic bag which holds sunnies, reading glasses and a few other odds and ends, and MFF med. wristlet . I love the compartments.  Can't believe I didn't like them until I got a Phoebe. I don't put anything in the middle zipper compartment..yet.



OMG I love ths!!! What a fabulous look, from the fob to the legacy wristlet. Just love love love it!!


----------



## Minne Bags

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks!  I got the medium skinny off of FOS recently. It's Bright Magenta!




Thanks, Sarah!


----------



## CatePNW

iNeedCoffee said:


> Inside my Legacy N/S satchel I have the glitter lizard skinny wallet, Legacy Stripe sm. wristlet, MFF coin purse, MFF cosmetic bag which holds sunnies, reading glasses and a few other odds and ends, and MFF med. wristlet . I love the compartments.  Can't believe I didn't like them until I got a Phoebe. I don't put anything in the middle zipper compartment..yet.


I'll just take everything in your photo, thanks!  LOL  I do love that bag, I love the legacy stripe fob and all the pretty cases!  I need to start collecting cases for things and get another wallet.  Not sure what I want, but I'm hoping some of the FOS accessories start speaking to me, before they are sold out!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Newly acquired sage...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Changed into this


----------



## yellowbernie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Changed into this


Love that wallet, did you get that at the outlet?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

yellowbernie said:


> Love that wallet, did you get that at the outlet?



Thanks. Nah from FOS a while back. Was retail $298. Was $89 on FOS.


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's in my siggy Alexandra (except for my phone - it's charging):

RM 'Nerd Alert' Erin pouch
MbMJ aviator sunglasses
Tiffany eyeglasses
Hobo Lauren wallet
Gum
Mirror
Lip balm
Moleskine notebook and pen
Tissues
Tokidoki pouch
MbMJ key pouch


----------



## xjenn74

This is my first post & I've been following this thread for awhile. Thanks to you all for tips on organizing!! I didn't realize wristlets and such can keep everything in order & keep the inside of your purse so clean! 

This is my lovely small gathered Madison. She's small but can hold quite a bit 
Inside:
-small glitter wristlet (keeps work keys & name tag)
-purple glitter cosmetic bag (hairspray, Marc Anthony beach wave spray, band aids, bobby pins)
-Multi-dot card case (ID, credit cards)
-pink liquid gloss card case (reward cards & insurance cards)
-iPad Mini
-keys


----------



## princess69

xjenn74 said:


> This is my first post & I've been following this thread for awhile. Thanks to you all for tips on organizing!! I didn't realize wristlets and such can keep everything in order & keep the inside of your purse so clean!
> 
> This is my lovely small gathered Madison. She's small but can hold quite a bit
> Inside:
> -small glitter wristlet (keeps work keys & name tag)
> -purple glitter cosmetic bag (hairspray, Marc Anthony beach wave spray, band aids, bobby pins)
> -Multi-dot card case (ID, credit cards)
> -pink liquid gloss card case (reward cards & insurance cards)
> -iPad Mini
> -keys
> View attachment 2692761
> View attachment 2692764
> View attachment 2692765


Welcome!  Cute bag & accessories - where'd you get that purple glitter case???


----------



## xjenn74

princess69 said:


> Welcome!  Cute bag & accessories - where'd you get that purple glitter case???




Thank you!  The purple cosmetic case is actually an off brand- I purchased it at a store called Meijer, which is pretty much like a Target/Walmart. I THINK the brand is Modella. Unfortunately it doesn't have the brand anywhere on the bag


----------



## GA Peach

xjenn74 said:


> This is my first post & I've been following this thread for awhile. Thanks to you all for tips on organizing!! I didn't realize wristlets and such can keep everything in order & keep the inside of your purse so clean!
> 
> This is my lovely small gathered Madison. She's small but can hold quite a bit
> Inside:
> -small glitter wristlet (keeps work keys & name tag)
> -purple glitter cosmetic bag (hairspray, Marc Anthony beach wave spray, band aids, bobby pins)
> -Multi-dot card case (ID, credit cards)
> -pink liquid gloss card case (reward cards & insurance cards)
> -iPad Mini
> -keys
> View attachment 2692761
> View attachment 2692764
> View attachment 2692765


Welcome!  Very cute..............yes, wristlets and cases are wonderful, aren't they?  It's a lot better for me than digging around at the bottom of my purse for lip gloss and the like.  All I have to do is pull out my case where everything is neatly tucked away.  I love it!  Makes switching bags a lot easier, too.


----------



## xjenn74

GA Peach said:


> Welcome!  Very cute..............yes, wristlets and cases are wonderful, aren't they?  It's a lot better for me than digging around at the bottom of my purse for lip gloss and the like.  All I have to do is pull out my case where everything is neatly tucked away.  I love it!  Makes switching bags a lot easier, too.




It makes it much more convenient! My very first Coach bag, I would throw all my stuff in there.. Loose lotions, sanitizer & whatnot. A few times the cap would come open & my poor bag got so dirty on the inside. As much as I'd hate to ruin a wristlet, I'd rather they become dirty than my bags. I could buy a new wristlet but I become too attached to my bags lol, plus they're way more expensive.


----------



## pbnjam

E/W Duffle in Deep Port and insides


----------



## Esquared72

Inside my new Phoebe...

Vera Bradley makeup bag
Tokidoki pouch (chargers, earbuds)
Coach sunglasses
Tiffany eyeglasses
Burberry wallet
Moleskine
Keys
Hand sanitizer
Lip balm
Gum
Clipa purse hook
Tissues

Missing from pic: iPhone and Kindle Paperwhite


----------



## Wudge

xjenn74 said:


> This is my first post & I've been following this thread for awhile. Thanks to you all for tips on organizing!! I didn't realize wristlets and such can keep everything in order & keep the inside of your purse so clean!
> 
> This is my lovely small gathered Madison. She's small but can hold quite a bit
> Inside:
> -small glitter wristlet (keeps work keys & name tag)
> -purple glitter cosmetic bag (hairspray, Marc Anthony beach wave spray, band aids, bobby pins)
> -Multi-dot card case (ID, credit cards)
> -pink liquid gloss card case (reward cards & insurance cards)
> -iPad Mini
> -keys
> View attachment 2692761
> View attachment 2692764
> View attachment 2692765



Your bag is so pretty. What a lovely, cheerful color.


----------



## iuvcoach

Jade Rhyder

Purple Iris Double Wristlet
(wallet)
Black Bleecker Wristlet (cosmetic case)
HK Coin
Tissues
KS Eyeglass case


----------



## wifeyb

iuvcoach said:


> Jade Rhyder
> 
> Purple Iris Double Wristlet
> (wallet)
> Black Bleecker Wristlet (cosmetic case)
> HK Coin
> Tissues
> KS Eyeglass case




Wristlets twinsies!!! And I looooove it!! Also used as a wallet
Does the Ryder fit on the shoulder???


----------



## iuvcoach

wifeyb said:


> Wristlets twinsies!!! And I looooove it!! Also used as a wallet
> Does the Ryder fit on the shoulder???



It is a great color and so fun to use. No the short straps are handheld only but you could use the long strap for shoulder or crossbody.


----------



## wifeyb

Never mind  just checked the thread, def not


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

eehlers said:


> Inside my new Phoebe...
> 
> Vera Bradley makeup bag
> Tokidoki pouch (chargers, earbuds)
> Coach sunglasses
> Tiffany eyeglasses
> Burberry wallet
> Moleskine
> Keys
> Hand sanitizer
> Lip balm
> Gum
> Clipa purse hook
> Tissues
> 
> Missing from pic: iPhone and Kindle Paperwhite


I love the flowery hand sanitizer case and SP gum! Twins on the Clipa


----------



## Caspin22

Inside Miss Molly...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> Inside Miss Molly...
> 
> View attachment 2702548


Ooo love all those colors together!


----------



## princess_xoxo

Carrying my new to me Coach Penelope Pebbled Leather Hobo Bag that I purchased for only $15.00 

I don't usually carry too much in my handbags. 

1. Louis Vuitton Vernis Wallet
2. Victoria's Secret Mini Cosmetic Bag/Coin Purse
3. Keys
4. Droid Mini


----------



## LuxyQ

Hello Everybody! This is my first post, but I have beenfollowing TPF for a while. I live in Europe and Coach purses are quite scarce,especially affordable ones. I have to do with Ebay-finds and an occasional tripof friends a/o family to the U.S.A. Thanks to you all I have been able to makesome succesful choices on Coach bags with hardly ever seeing or touching themin real life. I own this classy bag since June, it was a lucky ebay find. Sheis now my favorite summer bag!  

Coach Madison Madeline / orange spice:
(fingers crossed for the picture uploading)

Extra cotton bag
Notebook
Deodorant
Light pink cover from H&M: pen, comb, parfume, mirror,band aids, aspirine 
Wallet Modalu
Keys
Sunglasses in H&M case
Water bottle
Umbrella
Ipod
Small cover from Accesorize: usb, phone charger, spare keys
Passport


----------



## iuvcoach

GM Rhyder 24


----------



## Suzanne B.

LuxyQ said:


> Hello Everybody! This is my first post, but I have beenfollowing TPF for a while. I live in Europe and Coach purses are quite scarce,especially affordable ones. I have to do with Ebay-finds and an occasional tripof friends a/o family to the U.S.A. Thanks to you all I have been able to makesome succesful choices on Coach bags with hardly ever seeing or touching themin real life. I own this classy bag since June, it was a lucky ebay find. Sheis now my favorite summer bag!
> 
> Coach Madison Madeline / orange spice:
> (fingers crossed for the picture uploading)
> 
> Extra cotton bag
> Notebook
> Deodorant
> Light pink cover from H&M: pen, comb, parfume, mirror,band aids, aspirine
> Wallet Modalu
> Keys
> Sunglasses in H&M case
> Water bottle
> Umbrella
> Ipod
> Small cover from Accesorize: usb, phone charger, spare keys
> Passport



Congratulations on your first post and a great coach bag! And welcome! 



iuvcoach said:


> GM Rhyder 24



Luv the gunmetal!


----------



## LuxyQ

Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> GM Rhyder 24


 

Cuteness


----------



## IceAngel

I'm really minimal in what I carry in my bag so the mini satchel has been the most perfect size bag! But nothing matches and I desperately need to replace my pink case with a real cosmetic case! I just can't decide what to get.


----------



## frivofrugalista

I just threw these in to show someone...but I think it's going to be my new innards! Taste the Rainbow!


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> I just threw these in to show someone...but I think it's going to be my new innards! Taste the Rainbow!


Oh fun rainbow! What is the green - dbl wristlet?


----------



## Jenniedel

Borough bag innards:

Wallet
Sunnies w/ pouch
Notebook
Pen
Mirror
Lipgloss 
Tablet
Cosmetics pouch
iPhone5 (not in pic, used for snapshot)


----------



## LuxyQ

Jenniedel said:


> View attachment 2714163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borough bag innards:
> 
> Wallet
> Sunnies w/ pouch
> Notebook
> Pen
> Mirror
> Lipgloss
> Tablet
> Cosmetics pouch
> iPhone5 (not in pic, used for snapshot)


 

Oh!, this is beautiful! Looks like an item from a fashion magazine


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh fun rainbow! What is the green - dbl wristlet?


Yes. Poppy double zip wrislet in Kelly green!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Jenniedel said:


> View attachment 2714163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borough bag innards:
> 
> Wallet
> Sunnies w/ pouch
> Notebook
> Pen
> Mirror
> Lipgloss
> Tablet
> Cosmetics pouch
> iPhone5 (not in pic, used for snapshot)


Beautiful!


----------



## Nomorelye

frivofrugalista said:


> I just threw these in to show someone...but I think it's going to be my new innards! Taste the Rainbow!




I love the rainbow. It's so pretty. Thanks for the pictures. I'm inspired.


----------



## Jenniedel

LuxyQ said:


> Oh!, this is beautiful! Looks like an item from a fashion magazine







frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful!




Thanks much for appreciating!


----------



## Caspin22

frivofrugalista said:


> I just threw these in to show someone...but I think it's going to be my new innards! Taste the Rainbow!



Such happy colors!!!  I love multi innards!!



Jenniedel said:


> View attachment 2714163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borough bag innards:
> 
> Wallet
> Sunnies w/ pouch
> Notebook
> Pen
> Mirror
> Lipgloss
> Tablet
> Cosmetics pouch
> iPhone5 (not in pic, used for snapshot)



Beautiful photo..not just the stuff in it, but the photo itself, too!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Yes. Poppy double zip wrislet in Kelly green!


Love that color!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Absolutely love the size of the Classic Satchel. Small but holds a lot and easy to carry.


----------



## katierose

Thought I'd post a photo since I managed to match bag and stuff today. Usually change bags every day or two but not wallets.


----------



## Jenniedel

Canderson22 said:


> Beautiful photo..not just the stuff in it, but the photo itself, too!!



Thank you! 



frivofrugalista said:


> Absolutely love the size of the Classic Satchel. Small but holds a lot and easy to carry.



Wow, amazing small bag!



katierose said:


> Thought I'd post a photo since I managed to match bag and stuff today. Usually change bags every day or two but not wallets.



Lovely match! Is the color more light beige or pale pink?


----------



## whateve

Jenniedel said:


> View attachment 2714163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borough bag innards:
> 
> Wallet
> Sunnies w/ pouch
> Notebook
> Pen
> Mirror
> Lipgloss
> Tablet
> Cosmetics pouch
> iPhone5 (not in pic, used for snapshot)


Ooh, thanks for posting! I'm going to borrow the handle wrapping trick!


----------



## katierose

Jenniedel said:


> ......................
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely match! Is the color more light beige or pale pink?



Thanks! They are actually parchment, off white. Poor photo in poor light.


----------



## Jenniedel

whateve said:


> Ooh, thanks for posting! I'm going to borrow the handle wrapping trick!



Happy to share! I learned the handle wrapping here at tPF and I love the look on my Borough. 



katierose said:


> Thanks! They are actually parchment, off white. Poor photo in poor light.



Ok, thanks. Lighting is sometimes tricky. Still, lovely collection!


----------



## Moving to Texas

xjenn74 love the bag especially the color


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

Jenniedel said:


> View attachment 2714163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borough bag innards:
> 
> Wallet
> Sunnies w/ pouch
> Notebook
> Pen
> Mirror
> Lipgloss
> Tablet
> Cosmetics pouch
> iPhone5 (not in pic, used for snapshot)


Beautiful photo, beautiful everything! Love the scarf wrap!


----------



## Jenniedel

CoachIsMyCrack2 said:


> Beautiful photo, beautiful everything! Love the scarf wrap!




Thank you! Scarf wrapping is just one of many things I learned here in this great forum.


----------



## Caspin22

Today:


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Canderson22 said:


> Today:
> 
> View attachment 2722725



Gorgeous!!! Love the shades of blue and how they all tie in with the purple.


----------



## Caspin22

iNeedCoffee said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love the shades of blue and how they all tie in with the purple.




Thanks!  Close to half my collection is  in the blue/teal/purple range and apparently many of my smalls are as well!!  Love those colors.


----------



## pmburk

My Stewardess bag in British Tan with my Legacy soft wallet in Cognac. Almost a perfect match! I also have a sunglasses case, makeup bag & my phone... but I didn't take pictures of those.


----------



## Vicieux Rose

pmburk said:


> My Stewardess bag in British Tan with my Legacy soft wallet in Cognac. Almost a perfect match! I also have a sunglasses case, makeup bag & my phone... but I didn't take pictures of those.


So classical! I love your wallet!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Sm. Zebra Phoebe and her smalls ; glitter lizard skinny wallet, sm. Zebra wristlet,  peach rose saffiano cosmetic case, and med. MFF tan ( I think ) wristlet.


----------



## Caspin22

Here's my stuff inside my soft Borough.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> Here's my stuff inside my soft Borough.
> 
> View attachment 2733910


Loving all that purple and blue peeking through.


----------



## Caspin22

BeachBagGal said:


> Loving all that purple and blue peeking through.



All my favorite colors!!


----------



## PeCe

Borough bags can make you look so organized.  In my white Borough bag with brown edgepaint leather I keep a white and brown two tone Coach accordion zippered wallet. It not only matches the leather colors it also fits perfectly in the inside zippered hidden compartment of the Borough. I love the way the white of the wallet shows off my manicured nails!


----------



## Reitelle

Canderson22 said:


> Today:
> 
> View attachment 2722725


That wallet; is it black violet?! I didn't know that even existed!


----------



## Caspin22

Reitelle said:


> That wallet; is it black violet?! I didn't know that even existed!



It's Lacquer Blue.


----------



## missy_g

Lol..yes that's a Harry Potter wand too.
PS- I like Vera Bradley accessories. They're light and if they get dirty I can throw in the wash. I don't like the bags nearly as much though. They feel like theyre going to snap if I stuff them full.


----------



## missy_g

OMG! I forgot to include this in the pic because I was using it. I carry this everywhere because you never know when there will be coffee around


----------



## yellowbernie

missy_g said:


> OMG! I forgot to include this in the pic because I was using it. I carry this everywhere because you never know when there will be coffee around


Well this made me laugh..don't think I've seen this before..


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's in my new Hadley Satchel


----------



## Caspin22

What's in my Earth Soft Borough?  This stuff!

Legacy large Wristlet in Marine, Madison Skinny Wallet in Olive Grey, and Grommet Small Wristlet in Brick.


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> What's in my Earth Soft Borough?  This stuff!
> 
> Legacy large Wristlet in Marine, Madison Skinny Wallet in Olive Grey, and Grommet Small Wristlet in Brick.
> 
> View attachment 2757756




Love it all, especially the grommet Wristlet!!


----------



## Caspin22

Sarah03 said:


> Love it all, especially the grommet Wristlet!!



Thanks!  I was excited to find it today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> What's in my Earth Soft Borough?  This stuff!
> 
> Legacy large Wristlet in Marine, Madison Skinny Wallet in Olive Grey, and Grommet Small Wristlet in Brick.
> 
> View attachment 2757756


Classy innards you got there!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Changed into


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Changed into



 Love love love black and red together.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> Love love love black and red together.


 

Thanks!!!


----------



## suetheshopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Changed into



Ooohhhh.....I like those!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

suetheshopper said:


> Ooohhhh.....I like those!!


 

Thanks Sue !!!!


----------



## JaimeY

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Changed into



Love it!  I love those gathered wallets, and I know you have the matching Lindsey.  Did you already have that wallet in hopes of finding the matching bag?


----------



## purslv

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Changed into



love this!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

JaimeY said:


> Love it!  I love those gathered wallets, and I know you have the matching Lindsey.  Did you already have that wallet in hopes of finding the matching bag?



Thanks. Wallet is raspberry. Bag is Red. But they close. I had wallet for a lonnnnnnnnng time


----------



## zaara10

In my mini saff today... (I love how this bag keeps everything organized & right within reach).


----------



## pbnjam

zaara10 said:


> In my mini saff today... (I love how this bag keeps everything organized & right within reach).
> View attachment 2762473
> View attachment 2762475


Those are very cute accessories. I love your legacy wristlet.


----------



## zaara10

pbnjam said:


> Those are very cute accessories. I love your legacy wristlet.



Thanks! That colorful long one is actually a pencil case from the dollar store


----------



## BeachBagGal

zaara10 said:


> In my mini saff today... (I love how this bag keeps everything organized & right within reach).
> View attachment 2762473
> View attachment 2762475


Fun colors inside - love!


----------



## Mariquel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Changed into



Black and red looks so classic.....reminds me of going back-to-school shopping.


----------



## Mariquel

zaara10 said:


> In my mini saff today... (I love how this bag keeps everything organized & right within reach).
> View attachment 2762473
> View attachment 2762475



Love all those bright colors inside the black bag!  Twins on the purple wristlet, you just reminded me that I haven't used it yet. :shame: What's the one with all the writing, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## zaara10

Mariquel said:


> Love all those bright colors inside the black bag!  Twins on the purple wristlet, you just reminded me that I haven't used it yet. :shame: What's the one with all the writing, if you don't mind me asking?



Thanks! My sister gave that to me a while ago & I'm not sure where it's from. It's little but good for holding bandages, hand sanitizer & Tylenol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Mariquel said:


> Black and red looks so classic.....reminds me of going back-to-school shopping.


Thank you


----------



## letstalkbags

Love the leopard wristlet and coin purse for my soft B bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

letstalkbags said:


> Love the leopard wristlet and coin purse for my soft B bag.


Cute - love the animal print!


----------



## sthrncin

Inside my Coach Dragonfly duffle...Anna Sui matching wristlet, Coach motif wristlet, Linea Pelle Dylan red wallet, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Linea Pelle turquoise wristlet, Fossil ladybug coin pouch, hand sanitizer.


----------



## huhi123

sthrncin said:


> Inside my Coach Dragonfly duffle...Anna Sui matching wristlet, Coach motif wristlet, Linea Pelle Dylan red wallet,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linea Pelle turquoise wristlet, Fossil ladybug coin pouch, hand sanitizer.


Love your dragonfly. Sooo beautiful!!


----------



## sthrncin

huhi123 said:


> Love your dragonfly. Sooo beautiful!!




Thanks so much!!&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## katierose

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Changed into



So nice! I've never seen those plaid pieces, look great with the red.


----------



## katierose

sthrncin said:


> Inside my Coach Dragonfly duffle...Anna Sui matching wristlet, Coach motif wristlet, Linea Pelle Dylan red wallet,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linea Pelle turquoise wristlet, Fossil ladybug coin pouch, hand sanitizer.



Beautiful bag, one of my favorites.
Nice color on the SLGs, helps find them in a duffle.


----------



## MKB0925

sthrncin said:


> Inside my Coach Dragonfly duffle...Anna Sui matching wristlet, Coach motif wristlet, Linea Pelle Dylan red wallet,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linea Pelle turquoise wristlet, Fossil ladybug coin pouch, hand sanitizer.



Gorgeous and all her goodies inside too!


----------



## sthrncin

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous and all her goodies inside too!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Esquared72

Just loaded this into Edie. Though after I took the pic, I moved the compact, eos balm, and tissues into my blue RM pouch to consolidate a bit more. Didn't realize how much loose stuff I have floating around.


----------



## sthrncin

katierose said:


> Beautiful bag, one of my favorites.
> Nice color on the SLGs, helps find them in a duffle.




Thank you so much!!


----------



## addicted2you

My coach 24cm signature duffle. Shes starting to frey a little but im replacing her with the same bag in gold. Ive been on such a gold kick lately! Theres not much i try to stay light. 

Keys!(coach poppy mini skinny in gold)
Coach poppy floral wristlet
Gold baggu small pouch (holds my everyday jewelry so i dont forget it)
LV key cles Damier Ebene for my change
Lotion
Chapstick
Eyeglass cloth
Theres a headband and bobby pins somewhere

It really holds alot depending on my day and where i go i end up filling it up when i shop!


----------



## MKB0925

addicted2you said:


> My coach 24cm signature duffle. Shes starting to frey a little but im replacing her with the same bag in gold. Ive been on such a gold kick lately! Theres not much i try to stay light.
> 
> Keys!(coach poppy mini skinny in gold)
> Coach poppy floral wristlet
> Gold baggu small pouch (holds my everyday jewelry so i dont forget it)
> LV key cles Damier Ebene for my change
> Lotion
> Chapstick
> Eyeglass cloth
> Theres a headband and bobby pins somewhere
> 
> It really holds alot depending on my day and where i go i end up filling it up when i shop!



My friend has the gold and it is so pretty...such a great neutral!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

addicted2you said:


> My coach 24cm signature duffle. Shes starting to frey a little but im replacing her with the same bag in gold. Ive been on such a gold kick lately! Theres not much i try to stay light.
> 
> Keys!(coach poppy mini skinny in gold)
> Coach poppy floral wristlet
> Gold baggu small pouch (holds my everyday jewelry so i dont forget it)
> LV key cles Damier Ebene for my change
> Lotion
> Chapstick
> Eyeglass cloth
> Theres a headband and bobby pins somewhere
> 
> It really holds alot depending on my day and where i go i end up filling it up when i shop!


Baggu! I'm so addicted to that brand...


----------



## LovinLV510

I found this grommet duffle at a Dillards sale for 30% off. I love how Louis Vuitton multicolor accessories match & pop with the black duffle.&#128155;&#128153;&#128156;&#10084;&#65039;&#128151;


----------



## frivofrugalista

LovinLV510 said:


> I found this grommet duffle at a Dillards sale for 30% off. I love how Louis Vuitton multicolor accessories match & pop with the black duffle.&#128155;&#128153;&#128156;&#10084;&#65039;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782904



Great set!


----------



## LovinLV510

frivofrugalista said:


> Great set!




Thanks!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Esquared72

In new Teal Edie   :
Kate Spade Lacey wallet
Vera Bradley makeup bag (odds and ends - lotion, Advil, eyedrops, etc.)
Ipsy bag (charger cords, thumb drive)
Coach sunglasses
Tissues
Pen/stylus
Planner
Kisslock pouch (earbuds)
Mints
Eos lip balm
Comb 
Gum
iPhone (MbMJ case)
Tiffany eyeglasses
Keys
Hand sanitizer
Chapstick
Mini Swiss Army knife


----------



## Sarah03

In my Ocelot Madeline
View attachment 2783330
View attachment 2783331

Medium skinny as my wallet
Ocelot wristlet for chap stick & other loose items
And pepper spray- just in case!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Small Dakotah is not so small in holding my essentials...


----------



## LovinLV510

frivofrugalista said:


> Small Dakotah is not so small in holding my essentials...




Love the Dakotah! So pretty!&#128525;


----------



## frivofrugalista

LovinLV510 said:


> Love the Dakotah! So pretty!&#128525;



Thank you, me too!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

frivofrugalista said:


> Small Dakotah is not so small in holding my essentials...


Still in love with that adorable, tiny Coach l-zip coin purse. It was an exclusive promo, or something like that, right?


----------



## frivofrugalista

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Still in love with that adorable, tiny Coach l-zip coin purse. It was an exclusive promo, or something like that, right?


It became an Asian exclusive I believe. was lucky to score it and don't even put anything in it just keep in my bag.


----------



## Citruspeel

frivofrugalista said:


> It became an Asian exclusive I believe. was lucky to score it and don't even put anything in it just keep in my bag.




I love it. It's adorable.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Citruspeel said:


> I love it. It's adorable.



Thanks


----------



## Tiggr7

Here's my newest prize.


----------



## frivofrugalista

HermesLover said:


> I just love the quilted leather!! Her bag is so cute!



Gorgeous...


----------



## tamy1965

Inside my ocelot (whatever bag is that? Carry all or what?) is large ocelot wristlet with black coach wallet and small wristlet inside, small wristlet has gum and mints inside. Then medium park wristlet with make up etc then pill box and my Gucci glass case


----------



## ralewi

this is so cute.  what is the name and style#?


----------



## ralewi

Tiggr7 said:


> Here's my newest prize.


what is the name and style#


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Tiggr7 said:


> Here's my newest prize.



Adorable!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> In new Teal Edie   :
> Kate Spade Lacey wallet
> Vera Bradley makeup bag (odds and ends - lotion, Advil, eyedrops, etc.)
> Ipsy bag (charger cords, thumb drive)
> Coach sunglasses
> Tissues
> Pen/stylus
> Planner
> Kisslock pouch (earbuds)
> Mints
> Eos lip balm
> Comb
> Gum
> iPhone (MbMJ case)
> Tiffany eyeglasses
> Keys
> Hand sanitizer
> Chapstick
> Mini Swiss Army knife



I love how roomy the Edie is! Sorely tempted to purchase it in violet.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sorry I'm on my phone and wondering if anyone has posted what's in Georgie.. 
I have my eye on this (my outlet is holding one) and before I pay I want to see what it will hold.. 
I'm not able to get to an outlet as I'm in India... So I'm buying this totally sight unseen.. 
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Tiggr7

ralewi said:


> what is the name and style#



I'm sure you have seen them now. Just incase Leather Hangtag # 52507


----------



## Tiggr7

frenziedhandbag said:


> Adorable!


Thank You!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Small dakotah


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> Small dakotah


That fits a lot! Nice and roomy!


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> That fits a lot! Nice and roomy!


Thank you!


----------



## OtakuMom

In mine (a used Gallery that I got on eBay):

My keys
Wallet
Etsy credit card reader
Red umbrella
Lanyard with work ID and keys on it
Brand new Coach wristlet that I picked up at the outlet yesterday on sale
        -- Inside it, I keep my cords/chargers for devices
iPad (usually)
Phone (usually)
Charger Pack for devices (so I don't have to go searching for a plug to charge my devices)


----------



## Esquared72

Inside my Madison NS Tote:


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

pbnjam said:


> Small dakotah


Tokidoki x Hello Kitty! Was just looking at some cute little goodies from that collection on ebay the other day... your pic makes me want to go have another look...


----------



## pbnjam

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Tokidoki x Hello Kitty! Was just looking at some cute little goodies from that collection on ebay the other day... your pic makes me want to go have another look...




Thank you! It's available on sanrio.com too.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! It's available on sanrio.com too.


Thanks!


----------



## Sarah03

I'm lovin my Blue Dakotah. Here's what's inside:
View attachment 2811188
View attachment 2811189


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> I'm lovin my Blue Dakotah. Here's what's inside:
> View attachment 2811188
> View attachment 2811189



Pretty pink and blue!


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> Pretty pink and blue!




Thanks!  I'm quite obsessed with pink.


----------



## Mabob

My purple Edie has:
wallet
keys
phone
lint roller thing
little zippered thing with all my lip gloss/lipstick
gloves
advil
cold medicine
bandaids

Nothing too exciting


----------



## Caspin22

Mabob said:


> My purple Edie has:
> wallet
> keys
> phone
> lint roller thing
> little zippered thing with all my lip gloss/lipstick
> gloves
> advil
> cold medicine
> bandaids
> 
> Nothing too exciting




Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## letstalkbags

Inside soft B today


----------



## BeachBagGal

letstalkbags said:


> Inside soft B today


Love the animal print!!


----------



## letstalkbags

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the animal print!!


Thanks, me too. Got them at the outlet.


----------



## Jewel Lover

You all shame me with how neat you keep your bags! Mine has
phone
wallet overstuffed with too many cards, photos, cash, etc.
a couple of pens
lipstick
keys
case with business cards
and a layer of change, paperclips, and jolly ranchers along the bottom
oh, and a few tissues

Keep meaning to switch to a smaller bag, since I no longer have the sunglasses, sunblock, etc. in it, but never seem to make the time. And the smaller bag will make it easier to tell my guy to carry his own wallet. Whenever we're together, which is pretty much all the time, he manages to sneak it into my purse.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Jewel Lover said:


> You all shame me with how neat you keep your bags! Mine has
> phone
> wallet overstuffed with too many cards, photos, cash, etc.
> a couple of pens
> lipstick
> keys
> case with business cards
> and a layer of change, paperclips, and jolly ranchers along the bottom
> oh, and a few tissues
> 
> Keep meaning to switch to a smaller bag, since I no longer have the sunglasses, sunblock, etc. in it, but never seem to make the time. And the smaller bag will make it easier to tell my guy to carry his own wallet. Whenever we're together, which is pretty much all the time, he manages to sneak it into my purse.



Does he give you a wad of keys too? Mine has finally found a comfortable wallet so he usually keeps it. I get the wad of keys he can't seem to pare down to a pocket totable amount.


----------



## Jewel Lover

Suzanne B. said:


> Does he give you a wad of keys too? Mine has finally found a comfortable wallet so he usually keeps it. I get the wad of keys he can't seem to pare down to a pocket totable amount.



Well...we live together and usually just take one set of keys. But, of course, I have to carry them. And keys can get heavy! Do you have to carry TWO sets around?


----------



## sandyclaws

frivofrugalista said:


> Small Dakotah is not so small in holding my essentials...







pbnjam said:


> Small dakotah







Sarah03 said:


> I'm lovin my Blue Dakotah. Here's what's inside:
> View attachment 2811188
> View attachment 2811189




Omg I've been out of the loop!!! These bags hold so much!! And the leather looks AMAZING!! Gosh so gorgeous


----------



## pbnjam

sandyclaws said:


> Omg I've been out of the loop!!! These bags hold so much!! And the leather looks AMAZING!! Gosh so gorgeous


 It does hold a lot!  Although sometimes I have to strategically position my things in order to fasten the snap closure. I would describe it as an in between small and medium size bag.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Jewel Lover said:


> Well...we live together and usually just take one set of keys. But, of course, I have to carry them. And keys can get heavy! Do you have to carry TWO sets around?


 
Lol! Yep! Though I have to admit that my keys consists of a car fob, 1 car key and 1 house key. His, on the other hand is a whole wad of keys....what is it with some guys and keys?


----------



## Bag Fetish

newly acquired daily... Love it!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum "in India"


----------



## MKB0925

Bag Fetish said:


> View attachment 2824396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newly acquired daily... Love it!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum "in India"



Very pretty...what color is that?  Sand?


----------



## Bag Fetish

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty...what color is that?  Sand?




Silt 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum "in India"


----------



## Sarah03

In my Whiplash Tatum Tote:
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2846238

View attachment 2846239
View attachment 2846242

-madison slim envelope wallet in sea mist
-bleecker flight wristlet in sea mist
-double zip wristlet in purple iris

I also keep my work badge, pager, car keys, & iPhone in there. There are also some "Thank you" notes in the side pocket.


----------



## Apelila

It's been my go to back lately 
Thank you for letting me share!!!


----------



## Apelila

Sarah03 said:


> In my Whiplash Tatum Tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846238
> 
> View attachment 2846239
> View attachment 2846242
> 
> -madison slim envelope wallet in sea mist
> -bleecker flight wristlet in sea mist
> -double zip wristlet in purple iris
> 
> I also keep my work badge, pager, car keys, & iPhone in there. There are also some "Thank you" notes in the side pocket.


I love that white coach wristlet and wallet


----------



## Caspin22

Sarah03 said:


> In my Whiplash Tatum Tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846238
> 
> View attachment 2846239
> View attachment 2846242
> 
> -madison slim envelope wallet in sea mist
> -bleecker flight wristlet in sea mist
> -double zip wristlet in purple iris
> 
> I also keep my work badge, pager, car keys, & iPhone in there. There are also some "Thank you" notes in the side pocket.



I LOVE that bag!  But I must say...it's been a long time since I've seen a pager!


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> I LOVE that bag!  But I must say...it's been a long time since I've seen a pager!




Thank you!  You'd think the hospital I work for would just use our cell phones instead of pagers. Lol. I feel like a weirdo carrying it around!


----------



## icerain303

In my new beauty!!!


----------



## bigal

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!  You'd think the hospital I work for would just use our cell phones instead of pagers. Lol. I feel like a weirdo carrying it around!



Pagers are better than cell phones as the signal they use can be reached in more places than cell phones.   I'm guessing that is why.


----------



## chanelfendi

Apelila said:


> It's been my go to back lately
> Thank you for letting me share!!!



What is the name of this bag?


----------



## Apelila

chanelfendi said:


> What is the name of this bag?


I believe it's one of the bleeker collection


----------



## mustluvpurses

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Well I always frequent the LV forum & they had a fun thread. So, I borrowed there idea, hope they don't mind. As for my bag it's pretty boring. My coach cosmetic case, coach mini skinny, ipod w/ case, perfume, LV checkbook & keys...that's what I carry everyday. On weekends when I go on long shopping excursions I bring an extra pair of undies (for son-pottytraining), camera, pads (for that time of the month), & whatever little things I may purchase while I'm out & about.
> My bag looks empty, but I can fit awhole lot more.


I love all of the Cute things you have In your bag. You make me want to clean mine out and go shopping for adorable knick knacks and a make up bag. Now I'm going to have to go spend $$ on a make up bag on ebay tonight. lol. Plus a new thing of mints and a new key chain. Love it!


----------



## shiashell79

Just received this Poppy glam tote in a trade in flawless condition!  I couldn't wait to use it so here's what I'm carrying and what's inside.


----------



## nanabags

Bag Fetish said:


> View attachment 2824396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newly acquired daily... Love it!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum "in India"


Bag Fetish, can you tell me the name of that bag? I love the color and the bag


----------



## Bag Fetish

nanabags said:


> Bag Fetish, can you tell me the name of that bag? I love the color and the bag




Is a bleeder daily in slit 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum "in India"


----------



## LV4m3

I believe this purse is called the Daily. I have it in tan and am loving it so far.
What's inside:
LV mini pochette 
LV key pouch
Marc by Marc Jacobs key pouch
Tory Burch wallet
Gum/snacks
3 lipsticks
DKNY rollerball
Kleenex 
Wet Ones
Teething toy


----------



## letstalkbags

Floral print PAGE from SAS.


----------



## Suzieque

Mine is a nice old red vintage city bag, just the right size for wearing cross body. Inside you will find a small Coach ID wallet, chap stick, two of the same color lipsticks (GO FIGURE), postal receipts and a pack of gum.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

My Teal crossgrain leather mini Bennett (sunglasses case is underneath the cosmetic bag)








Inside the cosmetic bag: 2 sets of keys, pen, emergency caribeaner, emergency binder ring, mirror, lipstick, nail file, and tissues


----------



## AlbertsLove

Here is my worned everyday, just got her polished , New Willis. Love this bag. I can fit just what I need for work and normal evryday. I think I can fit a narrow makeup pouch. Inside is my Eos hand lotion and chapball? Lol. My Emile and Key pouch in DE. Love them all. Oh and my favorite agenda.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

AlbertsLove said:


> Here is my worned everyday, just got her polished , New Willis. Love this bag. I can fit just what I need for work and normal evryday. I think I can fit a narrow makeup pouch. Inside is my Eos hand lotion and chapball? Lol. My Emile and Key pouch in DE. Love them all. Oh and my favorite agenda.


Legacy lining makes me smile... Cute combo!


----------



## COACH_GAL

I haven't posted in a long time, but here is my new to me New Willis, I love it!!!!


----------



## AlbertsLove

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Legacy lining makes me smile... Cute combo!


It really does. I wish more stuff had it...


----------



## AlbertsLove

COACH_GAL said:


> I haven't posted in a long time, but here is my new to me New Willis, I love it!!!!



Awesome. I am looking for another one.  Love your combo. I have an itchy for a navt colores one.


----------



## COACH_GAL

AlbertsLove said:


> Awesome. I am looking for another one.  Love your combo. I have an itchy for a navt colores one.



Thank you!!!! That will be great, I pretty much love all the colors the Willis comes in. No color looks bad on it lol

I looked all over and found one for the right price on eBay. I'm pretty cautious and very picky. But I saw this one and had to have it.  I did research and asked plenty of questions before I pulled the trigger. I want to get one in berry next.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

The innards of my Small Dakotah. I bought red SLG's for a pop of color, plus I figured why not get something that will go with my ruby Legacy Duffle? 

- Canvas Banned Books pouch (holds my clear makeup case)
- Rebecca Minkoff "Shopping is my Cardio #NordyGirl" pouch (holds my Moleskine, pen, floss, phone charger, and other misc items)
- Rebecca Minkoff "Life of the Party" pouch (my wallet for this bag)
- leopard tissue case
- J. Crew/Baggu houndstooth eco bag
*Not shown - my keys (kept in the interior zip pocket) and my iPhone 6 (usually in my coat pocket or my hand, lol)


----------



## eleanors36

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> The innards of my Small Dakotah. I bought red SLG's for a pop of color, plus I figured why not get something that will go with my ruby Legacy Duffle?
> 
> - Canvas Banned Books pouch (holds my clear makeup case)
> - Rebecca Minkoff "Shopping is my Cardio #NordyGirl" pouch (holds my Moleskine, pen, floss, phone charger, and other misc items)
> - Rebecca Minkoff "Life of the Party" pouch (my wallet for this bag)
> - leopard tissue case
> - J. Crew/Baggu houndstooth eco bag
> *Not shown - my keys (kept in the interior zip pocket) and my iPhone 6 (usually in my coat pocket or my hand, lol)


Like the RM slgs and love the Banned Books pouch.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

eleanors36 said:


> Like the RM slgs and love the Banned Books pouch.


Thanks! Gotta love eBay for random, cool finds


----------



## WVUdani

In my 2 year olds Coach bag


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

WVUdani said:


> In my 2 year olds Coach bag


Haha, how adorable! She even has a smartphone. :giggles:


----------



## WVUdani

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Haha, how adorable! She even has a smartphone. :giggles:


She loves to be like mommy


----------



## katierose

WVUdani said:


> In my 2 year olds Coach bag





WVUdani said:


> She loves to be like mommy



Oh, so sweet!


----------



## Esquared72

Inside my Signature Edie...


----------



## pbnjam

Inside my patricia: 
- Kate spade wristlet for cosmetics
- planner
- gloves
- owl coin case
- hearts case for misc cards
- Coach legacy soft wallet
- Coach id card case
- ipad air
- iphone is missing from picture


----------



## tonij2000

WVUdani said:


> In my 2 year olds Coach bag



Just adorable!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 2874752
> 
> 
> Inside my patricia:
> - Kate spade wristlet for cosmetics
> - planner
> - gloves
> - owl coin case
> - hearts case for misc cards
> - Coach legacy soft wallet
> - Coach id card case
> - ipad air
> - iphone is missing from picture


Oh wow, I haven't even seen a Patricia in that Legacy color combo... I like the little owl, too.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

chanelfendi said:


> What is the name of this bag?


Preeeetty sure that's a "basket clutch"


----------



## ralewi

WVUdani said:


> In my 2 year olds Coach bag


so cute


----------



## pbnjam

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Oh wow, I haven't even seen a Patricia in that Legacy color combo... I like the little owl, too.




Thank you! Yup it came out with the other Legacy items in 2012. At the time I saw my SA wearing it and it was love at first sight. And the owl I got after I saw it on tpf prob from this very thread!


----------



## wifeyb

inside my most favorite duffle:
first up birds eye: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
then her insides -the power bank and pens I need to pouch up!


----------



## pbnjam

wifeyb said:


> inside my most favorite duffle:
> first up birds eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then her insides -the power bank and pens I need to pouch up!
> View attachment 2876195


I love your glasses! I mean accessories. They're so fun and colorful.


----------



## ralewi

Just got this and is my favorite color using it as a purse organizer, so much lighter than others I have tried.
 Trina bag-note pad, mp3 player, ear buds and pen.
fold-able tote bag.
migraine med.
Coach brush bag-vitamins, eos lip balm and nail file.
  Clear bag-lg Bluetooth 
  Coach-receipts and coupons
  MK-zippy wallet
  Gold zippy coin purse.
  Reading glasses









The tote was folded up in this little pouch.  I have been looking for a light weight cosmetic case and this works perfectly.
 Hand Sanitizer
  Cleansing Wipes
  Blotting sheets
  Lint remover sheets
  Revlon nail groom pouch
  Coach mirror
  Mac Pressed Power
  Eyeliner 
  Mac lipstick
  Mascara 
  Tinted lip gloss
  Fossil pill case


----------



## paula3boys

ralewi said:


> Just got this and is my favorite color using it as a purse organizer, so much lighter than others I have tried.
> Trina bag-note pad, mp3 player, ear buds and pen.
> fold-able tote bag.
> migraine med.
> Coach brush bag-vitamins, eos lip balm and nail file.
> Clear bag-lg Bluetooth
> Coach-receipts and coupons
> MK-zippy wallet
> Gold zippy coin purse.
> Reading glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was folded up in this little pouch.  I have been looking for a light weight cosmetic case and this works perfectly.
> Hand Sanitizer
> Cleansing Wipes
> Blotting sheets
> Lint remover sheets
> Revlon nail groom pouch
> Coach mirror
> Mac Pressed Power
> Eyeliner
> Mac lipstick
> Mascara
> Tinted lip gloss
> Fossil pill case




What is the cute heart thing? Is that the pill case?


----------



## ralewi

paula3boys said:


> What is the cute heart thing? Is that the pill case?


Yes it is a fossil pill case I got years ago from tjmaxx.  I love it.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

eehlers said:


> Inside my Signature Edie...


Where'd you find the leather case for your Datawatch keycard? I hate the old plastic sleeve my company gave me; it's wayyyy too big, lol


----------



## Esquared72

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Where'd you find the leather case for your Datawatch keycard? I hate the old plastic sleeve my company gave me; it's wayyyy too big, lol




I actually bought it at Wilson's Leather for, I think, about $8.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

eehlers said:


> I actually bought it at Wilson's Leather for, I think, about $8.


Ohhh ok, great. Thanks!


----------



## syncopation

Haha. Nobody is going to post the truly embarrassing things that are in purses. Let's face it, going through someone's bag is a huge violation of privacy. I'd have a panic attack if someone went through my bag. I'd feel so violated.


----------



## frivofrugalista

syncopation said:


> Haha. Nobody is going to post the truly embarrassing things that are in purses. Let's face it, going through someone's bag is a huge violation of privacy. I'd have a panic attack if someone went through my bag. I'd feel so violated.



Nothing embarrassing in mine. Never been a messy person with my bags, everything is as is. I'm sure most of the ladies that post here post exactly what they carry.


----------



## syncopation

I just meant like personal stuff that you probably carry in your bag that you wouldn't necessarily want to share with the world. I think we can guess what those are.


----------



## jade

syncopation said:


> I just meant like personal stuff that you probably carry in your bag that you wouldn't necessarily want to share with the world. I think we can guess what those are.




It is amazing there is still a stigma for admitting you have pads and tampons. How many of us sneak them in the bathroom when we are at work or bring our whole purse with us even though it is safe and secure at your desk just so you aren't exposing them to the world.


----------



## syncopation

Oh no, I was thinking of much worse things.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

jade said:


> It is amazing there is still a stigma for admitting you have pads and tampons. How many of us sneak them in the bathroom when we are at work or bring our whole purse with us even though it is safe and secure at your desk just so you aren't exposing them to the world.


Hmmm... this is true. I hide them in my sleeve if I don't have pockets on my outfit. i've done some silly stuff to hide tampons on my way to the bathroom. *sigh*


----------



## whateve

syncopation said:


> Oh no, I was thinking of much worse things.


I don't have anything worse in my purse. Maybe because I'm married?


----------



## frivofrugalista

whateve said:


> I don't have anything worse in my purse. Maybe because I'm married?



Neither do I and I'm single...wonder what will be worse .


----------



## syncopation

I am beginning to make myself look rather ridiculous, aren't I...?


----------



## Hoalatha

syncopation said:


> I am beginning to make myself look rather ridiculous, aren't I...?



I've been following this topic for a couple days now, hoping to hear about these worse things that people keep in their bags...


----------



## whateve

syncopation said:


> I am beginning to make myself look rather ridiculous, aren't I...?





Hoalatha said:


> I've been following this topic for a couple days now, hoping to hear about these worse things that people keep in their bags...


Gosh, me too! I'm so curious! What could it be? Condoms, pregnancy test kit, a gun, switchblade, mace, adult diapers, fuzzy handcuffs, edible panties, frosting?


----------



## Hoalatha

whateve said:


> Gosh, me too! I'm so curious! What could it be? Condoms, pregnancy test kit, a gun, switchblade, mace, adult diapers, fuzzy handcuffs, edible panties, frosting?



Actually, a vibrator was the first naughty thing that came to my mind, but then I thought: do people often find themselves out in the world wishing they had one? 

Maybe my life is just too boring to imagine such a world.


----------



## carinas

whateve said:


> Gosh, me too! I'm so curious! What could it be? Condoms, pregnancy test kit, a gun, switchblade, mace, adult diapers, fuzzy handcuffs, edible panties, frosting?



:giggles: too funny

I didn't know there were such things like edible panties...


----------



## frivofrugalista

whateve said:


> Gosh, me too! I'm so curious! What could it be? Condoms, pregnancy test kit, a gun, switchblade, mace, adult diapers, fuzzy handcuffs, edible panties, frosting?





Hoalatha said:


> Actually, a vibrator was the first naughty thing that came to my mind, but then I thought: do people often find themselves out in the world wishing they had one?
> 
> Maybe my life is just too boring to imagine such a world.



Buahaha....no words!


----------



## zaara10

whateve said:


> Gosh, me too! I'm so curious! What could it be? Condoms, pregnancy test kit, a gun, switchblade, mace, adult diapers, fuzzy handcuffs, edible panties, frosting?



Lol! Maybe "medicinal marijuana."


----------



## Suzanne B.

carinas said:


> :giggles: too funny
> 
> I didn't know there were such things like edible panties...


 
Spenser's...... http://unique-gifts.spencersonline.com/search#view=grid&w=edible%20panties

Don't ask me how I knew this..... :lolots:


----------



## bagladykym

You are all cracking me up!!!


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

I just looked in mine. I am carrying a Mini Borough, and I have my wallet, a multi-tool, a Disney Jasmine wristlet filled with first aid supplies, a deck of Go Fish cards, Story Cubes, a pen and a pack of tissues. My phone gets thrown in the middle pocket when I go out. When I carry a bigger bag, I add a cosmetics bag, a reusable shopping bag, whatever book I am reading and sometimes a journal. So, basics and a few extras to keep the kids occupied if we end up waiting somewhere, but nothing too embarrassing in my bag. 

I'm looking to slim down my wallet for when I carry mini bags. I have the Madison Skinny wallet, and I put my checkbook in it even though I don't think it's meant to be there. I don't always need to carry my checkbook. Anyone have suggestions for when I want to carry a checkbook and when I don't? Also, any opinions on Bellroy wallets. My husband just ordered one. I know they are more for men, but I find the owl adorable. Thanks!


----------



## Jck

Hoalatha said:


> Actually, a vibrator was the first naughty thing that came to my mind, but then I thought: do people often find themselves out in the world wishing they had one?
> 
> Maybe my life is just too boring to imagine such a world.




That was the first thing came to my mind too! But I thought, who would have one in their purse? Now I'm really starting to wonder..


----------



## Hoalatha

Suzanne B. said:


> Spenser's...... http://unique-gifts.spencersonline.com/search#view=grid&w=edible panties
> 
> Don't ask me how I knew this..... :lolots:



That's the only reason why I knew about the existence of edible underwear too! I remember being so scandalized when my friend took me into Spencer's for the first time in high school.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pbnjam

I think this thread hasn't had this much action in a while. LOL


----------



## Suzanne B.

pbnjam said:


> I think this thread hasn't had this much action in a while. LOL



This thread or the posters in here? :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## ZSP

hoalatha said:


> i've been following this topic for a couple days now, hoping to hear about these worse things that people keep in their bags...





whateve said:


> gosh, me too! I'm so curious! What could it be? Condoms, pregnancy test kit, a gun, switchblade, mace, adult diapers, fuzzy handcuffs, edible panties, frosting?





hoalatha said:


> actually, a vibrator was the first naughty thing that came to my mind, but then i thought: Do people often find themselves out in the world wishing they had one?





zaara10 said:


> lol! Maybe "medicinal marijuana."





frivofrugalista said:


> buahaha....no words!





bagladykym said:


> you are all cracking me up!!!



roflmao


----------



## Jck

suzanne b. said:


> this thread or the posters in here? :lolots::lolots::lolots:




&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## jade

whateve said:


> I don't have anything worse in my purse. Maybe because I'm married?




I thought you had to worry about the married ones.


----------



## jade

carinas said:


> :giggles: too funny
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know there were such things like edible panties...




I dated a guy once who was always hoping i was not wearing panties. Maybe people have some in their bag?


----------



## Hoalatha

It got really quiet in here after that. I notice we haven't heard from the one who got us all into this mess.


----------



## whateve

Reviving this thread to reveal what my mini duffle can hold. There's no extra room for edible panties though! 
I've packed it in two layers to take advantage of the shape. On the bottom, phone case which I use for coupons, cosmetic case, card case, coin purse, keys. Top layer is wallet and sunglasses case. Phone goes in the pocket or between wallet and sunglasses case.


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> Reviving this thread to reveal what my mini duffle can hold. There's no extra room for edible panties though!
> I've packed it in two layers to take advantage of the shape. On the bottom, phone case which I use for coupons, cosmetic case, card case, coin purse, keys. Top layer is wallet and sunglasses case. Phone goes in the pocket or between wallet and sunglasses case.



Very smart layering/packing.  That's a lot you have in there.  I'll have to try this technique too.


----------



## zaara10

whateve said:


> Reviving this thread to reveal what my mini duffle can hold. There's no extra room for edible panties though!
> I've packed it in two layers to take advantage of the shape. On the bottom, phone case which I use for coupons, cosmetic case, card case, coin purse, keys. Top layer is wallet and sunglasses case. Phone goes in the pocket or between wallet and sunglasses case.



Omg I must have this bag!!!


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> Very smart layering/packing.  That's a lot you have in there.  I'll have to try this technique too.





zaara10 said:


> Omg I must have this bag!!!


Enabling day and night; that's what I'm here for!


----------



## rendodan110

TahoeAndStitch said:


> I just looked in mine. I am carrying a Mini Borough, and I have my wallet, a multi-tool, a Disney Jasmine wristlet filled with first aid supplies, a deck of Go Fish cards, Story Cubes, a pen and a pack of tissues. My phone gets thrown in the middle pocket when I go out. When I carry a bigger bag, I add a cosmetics bag, a reusable shopping bag, whatever book I am reading and sometimes a journal. So, basics and a few extras to keep the kids occupied if we end up waiting somewhere, but nothing too embarrassing in my bag.
> 
> I'm looking to slim down my wallet for when I carry mini bags. I have the Madison Skinny wallet, and I put my checkbook in it even though I don't think it's meant to be there. I don't always need to carry my checkbook. Anyone have suggestions for when I want to carry a checkbook and when I don't? Also, any opinions on Bellroy wallets. My husband just ordered one. I know they are more for men, but I find the owl adorable. Thanks!




I hate carrying a check book so I just tear a couple checks out and carry those in my wallet.


----------



## Caspin22

rendodan110 said:


> I hate carrying a check book so I just tear a couple checks out and carry those in my wallet.



I do the exact same thing!


----------



## whateve

rendodan110 said:


> I hate carrying a check book so I just tear a couple checks out and carry those in my wallet.





Canderson22 said:


> I do the exact same thing!


How do you remember what to record in your checkbook? 

The only time I carry my checkbook is when I'm going to be making a deposit or withdrawal at the bank. I pay for everything with a card or cash.


----------



## onyc1960

Just found a vintage looking Coach purse in the back of my closet and it had some old money in it.  Fun find!


----------



## whateve

onyc1960 said:


> Just found a vintage looking Coach purse in the back of my closet and it had some old money in it.  Fun find!


I'd love to see your purse!

ETA: If you'll post pictures including one of the creed, I can authenticate it and possibly tell you something about it. Post your pictures in the authenticate thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-889527-130.html#post28095533


----------



## Hierophilic

whateve said:


> Gosh, me too! I'm so curious! What could it be? Condoms, pregnancy test kit, a gun, switchblade, mace, adult diapers, fuzzy handcuffs, edible panties, frosting?



I'm so guilty. Some of the uh, unmentionables? I carry are condoms (ayyy you never know, right? Wrap it or regret it!), a switch blade, my taser. Some other odd things I've had to carry have been crickets in a zip baggie (hey, there was no place else to put them on the way home from petsmart), approx 300$ in singles, a friends panties, a full flask of vodka on a Wednesday afternoon, a tiny hammer, a length of someone's hair, a dead spider in a single serving solo cup thing and Oh! I almost forgot: At one point, I was carrying an njoy pure wand (that's a little more than_ 1 1/2 pounds _of steel). There's probably more, but this is all I can recall of the 'Weird Stuff in my Bag' category. 

No shame, whether you openly admit it or not, we've all carried weird stuff in our bag one time or another!


----------



## carinas

Hierophilic said:


> I'm so guilty. Some of the uh, unmentionables? I carry are condoms (ayyy you never know, right? Wrap it or regret it!), a switch blade, my taser. Some other odd things I've had to carry have been crickets in a zip baggie (hey, there was no place else to put them on the way home from petsmart), approx 300$ in singles, a friends panties, a full flask of vodka on a Wednesday afternoon, a tiny hammer, a length of someone's hair, a dead spider in a single serving solo cup thing and Oh! I almost forgot: At one point, I was carrying an njoy pure wand (that's a little more than_ 1 1/2 pounds _of steel). There's probably more, but this is all I can recall of the 'Weird Stuff in my Bag' category.
> 
> No shame, whether you openly admit it or not, we've all carried weird stuff in our bag one time or another!



 ok... there you go ladies.


----------



## whateve

carinas said:


> ok... there you go ladies.


Obviously I didn't let my imagination run wild enough.


----------



## Caspin22

whateve said:


> How do you remember what to record in your checkbook?
> 
> The only time I carry my checkbook is when I'm going to be making a deposit or withdrawal at the bank. I pay for everything with a card or cash.



I haven't written anything in a check register or "balanced my checkbook" in probably 5 years.  I look at online banking daily, I always know about how much should be in the account, and I know immediately if something isn't right.  I only write a handful of checks per year, and I'm the only one with access to my bank account (single and my son has his own account and debit card) so it's pretty simple.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hierophilic said:


> I'm so guilty. Some of the uh, unmentionables? I carry are condoms (ayyy you never know, right? Wrap it or regret it!), a switch blade, my taser. Some other odd things I've had to carry have been crickets in a zip baggie (hey, there was no place else to put them on the way home from petsmart), approx 300$ in singles, a friends panties, a full flask of vodka on a Wednesday afternoon, a tiny hammer, a length of someone's hair, a dead spider in a single serving solo cup thing and Oh! I almost forgot: At one point, I was carrying an njoy pure wand (that's a little more than_ 1 1/2 pounds _of steel). There's probably more, but this is all I can recall of the 'Weird Stuff in my Bag' category.
> 
> No shame, whether you openly admit it or not, we've all carried weird stuff in our bag one time or another!



Okay i'll bite why the dead spider? lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> I haven't written anything in a check register or "balanced my checkbook" in probably 5 years.  I look at online banking daily, I always know about how much should be in the account, and I know immediately if something isn't right.  I only write a handful of checks per year, and I'm the only one with access to my bank account (single and my son has his own account and debit card) so it's pretty simple.



Gosh, i haven't had checks in years! I am not sure if i even recall how to write one.


----------



## HesitantShopper

I don't think i have ever had much that would be considered 'wild' in my purse the odd tractor part or some pieces for farm livestock stuff..(hooks, latches etc)

My biggest problem is i gather receipts, like oodles and don't clean the thing out for weeks.. it's like they breed in there or something.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

carinas said:


> ok... there you go ladies.


Crickets? To feed a critter? (I used to have an oriental fire-bellied toad, and when i couldn't find worms in the backyard, I'd have to buy a tub of the fellas, or tiny crickets.)


----------



## whateve

Canderson22 said:


> I haven't written anything in a check register or "balanced my checkbook" in probably 5 years.  I look at online banking daily, I always know about how much should be in the account, and I know immediately if something isn't right.  I only write a handful of checks per year, and I'm the only one with access to my bank account (single and my son has his own account and debit card) so it's pretty simple.


I can't not balance my checkbook. I do most of my banking online but I still write everything in my checkbook so I can keep track of the balance. I get nervous when I use my debit card that I'll forget to record it.

The only checks I write are for property tax and people who are fixing things in my house, like a plumber or handyman.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

whateve said:


> How do you remember what to record in your checkbook?
> 
> The only time I carry my checkbook is when I'm going to be making a deposit or withdrawal at the bank. I pay for everything with a card or cash.



I am more looking for a really slim checkbook wallet than other options. I have no idea why I feel like I have to have the complete checkbook and register with me. I know I can record checks later or look it up online, but I like to do it the old fashioned way.

With kids in sports, I feel like I need checks all the time. Dance fees, team sweatshirts, coach gifts etc. It never ends. Someone is always asking for money.


----------



## Hierophilic

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Crickets? To feed a critter? (I used to have an oriental fire-bellied toad, and when i couldn't find worms in the backyard, I'd have to buy a tub of the fellas, or tiny crickets.)



I have a lasiodora parahybana, pink bird eating spider, and a bearded dragon named Ben! I usually order them offline, but I couldn't get their normal food so.


----------



## Hierophilic

carinas said:


> ok... there you go ladies.


:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Hierophilic

HesitantShopper said:


> Okay i'll bite why the dead spider? lol


It was a H. carolinensis, or a Carolina wolf spider that had died and I guess the wind pushed it from it's burrow, so it was in very nice condition. Nobody had stepped on it, no ants or birds either! She was quite a large specimen, so I went into a near by restaurant and asked for a solo cup container to put her in and bring her home with me. I still have her in, now in a glass vial on my mantle. I love insects, I would like to study entomology, but more specifically, arachnology.


----------



## katierose

Canderson22 said:


> I haven't written anything in a check register or "balanced my checkbook" in probably 5 years.  I look at online banking daily, I always know about how much should be in the account, and I know immediately if something isn't right.  I only write a handful of checks per year, and I'm the only one with access to my bank account (single and my son has his own account and debit card) so it's pretty simple.





whateve said:


> I can't not balance my checkbook. I do most of my banking online but I still write everything in my checkbook so I can keep track of the balance. I get nervous when I use my debit card that I'll forget to record it.
> 
> The only checks I write are for property tax and people who are fixing things in my house, like a plumber or handyman.



I let the bank balance my checkbook, or account, for me. I've found they are a lot more accurate than I am, LOL. I've done it this way since I got the online banking years ago.
To make sure no checks bounce, I leave extra money in there, so no problems.

I do carry my checkbook in my wallet, if there's no room I just carry the check book without the register and write the check info on the back of the book. 
That said, it does drive me crazy not to know where a check went to or how much it was, so I do have to write it down someplace.


----------



## vesperholly

katierose said:


> I do carry my checkbook in my wallet, if there's no room I just carry the check book without the register and write the check info on the back of the book.
> That said, it does drive me crazy not to know where a check went to or how much it was, so I do have to write it down someplace.



A lot of banks will have scans of the check available when you log into your account. I can see the front and back of every check I write. It's not a high end feature because I have a free basic checking account.


----------



## whateve

vesperholly said:


> A lot of banks will have scans of the check available when you log into your account. I can see the front and back of every check I write. It's not a high end feature because I have a free basic checking account.


Yes, but that is only after it is cashed. If you give it to an individual rather than a business, they might not take it to the bank right away. If I don't write it down at the time, I might forget to leave enough money in the account.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hierophilic said:


> It was a H. carolinensis, or a Carolina wolf spider that had died and I guess the wind pushed it from it's burrow, so it was in very nice condition. Nobody had stepped on it, no ants or birds either! She was quite a large specimen, so I went into a near by restaurant and asked for a solo cup container to put her in and bring her home with me. I still have her in, now in a glass vial on my mantle. I love insects, I would like to study entomology, but more specifically, arachnology.



Okay that answered it!


----------



## fuzzymummy

whateve said:


> How do you remember what to record in your checkbook?
> 
> The only time I carry my checkbook is when I'm going to be making a deposit or withdrawal at the bank. I pay for everything with a card or cash.


 Almost all of my financial transactions are done automatically.  I haven't carried a chequebook for years.  In Canada, almost no-one accepts cheques anymore with the advent of debit cards.  My purse has the usual things, phone, sunglasses, mini makeup case, wallet, change purse (they got rid of pennies; nickels and dimes probably wont be far behind, and one dollar and two dollar bills have been replaced by coin) always carry a mini tape measure because you never know when you'll find the perfect bedside table.  Car keys, key chain, dog leash (never know when you'll see a stray running on the road) and the odd stone I've seen that I like and old seeds I've taken from plants I like but never got around to planting.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Hierophilic said:


> I have a lasiodora parahybana, pink bird eating spider, and a bearded dragon named Ben! I usually order them offline, but I couldn't get their normal food so.


Oh wow! Spiders are very interesting (and very necessary) but I'm afraid of the bigger ones, except Daddy Long Legs. lol


----------



## ZSP

fuzzymummy said:


> Almost all of my financial transactions are done automatically.  I haven't carried a chequebook for years.  In Canada, almost no-one accepts cheques anymore with the advent of debit cards.  My purse has the usual things, phone, sunglasses, mini makeup case, wallet, change purse (they got rid of pennies; nickels and dimes probably wont be far behind, and one dollar and two dollar bills have been replaced by coin) *always carry a mini tape measure because you never know when you'll find the perfect bedside table.  Car keys, key chain, dog leash (never know when you'll see a stray running on the road) and the odd stone I've seen that I like and old seeds I've taken from plants I like but never got around to planting.*



I carry a small tape measure too...and a dog lead and collar for the very same reason, dog treats to lure that loose dog.  Occasionally a rock/stone.  Are we sisters?  lol


----------



## fuzzymummy

ZSP said:


> I carry a small tape measure too...and a dog lead and collar for the very same reason, dog treats to lure that loose dog.  Occasionally a rock/stone.  Are we sisters?  lol


 Soul sisters?


----------



## Hierophilic

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Oh wow! Spiders are very interesting (and very necessary) but I'm afraid of the bigger ones, except Daddy Long Legs. lol


Oh she's lovely! Tarantulas, especially new world species, aren't really all that dangerous. About the same 'bite' as a bee sting, but they don't usually sting. They flick urticating hairs, itchy but harmless. And even that's hard to get calmer ones to do. Spiders are my favorite c:


----------



## Suzanne B.

TahoeAndStitch said:


> I am more looking for a really slim checkbook wallet than other options. I have no idea why I feel like I have to have the complete checkbook and register with me. I know I can record checks later or look it up online, but I like to do it the old fashioned way.
> 
> With kids in sports, I feel like I need checks all the time. Dance fees, team sweatshirts, coach gifts etc. It never ends. Someone is always asking for money.



I'm with ya, I still have the need for checks and am still old school enough to prefer them most of the time. I'm also a firm believer that cash is king. I will allow no business to have access to my checking account as in direct withdrawals for bills. I made that mistake once, lesson learned.......

We're not dinosaurs yet, there's still a lot of us like that in the world, old,young and in between.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Hierophilic said:


> It was a H. carolinensis, or a Carolina wolf spider that had died and I guess the wind pushed it from it's burrow, so it was in very nice condition. Nobody had stepped on it, no ants or birds either! She was quite a large specimen, so I went into a near by restaurant and asked for a solo cup container to put her in and bring her home with me. I still have her in, now in a glass vial on my mantle. I love insects, I would like to study entomology, but more specifically, arachnology.


 
I'm a spider and snake person myself. I had a tarantula some years ago and even have a tarantula tattoo. And this is adorning wall space in my Coach room. 
I don't remember what kind of spider it is, my daughter gave it to me years ago.


----------



## ZSP

My fellow tpf members...you all can keep all those spiders wherever you live.  I do not like spiders.at.all.  I mean not at all.  I live in the desert southwest and put up with all kinds of critters in the yard and occasionally in the house.  Nope, nope...not my thing.  lol


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> My fellow tpf members...you all can keep all those spiders wherever you live.  I do not like spiders.at.all.  I mean not at all.  I live in the desert southwest and put up with all kinds of critters in the yard and occasionally in the house.  Nope, nope...not my thing.  lol


I agree. I am afraid to open this thread now for fear of seeing another spider!


----------



## zaara10

whateve said:


> I agree. I am afraid to open this thread now for fear of seeing another spider!



Omg me too!! I just got creeped out scrolling past that spider pic!!! Must look at pretty bags now. *shudder*


----------



## pbnjam

Since I am not too busy at work, here is what I have in my bag today. Just slight variations from before.


----------



## Zealous

I'm getting ready to travel & want to bring a bag for sightseeing that's durable & not too big. I've been back & forth deciding. This is what I'm considering & currently carrying to see if it's manageable.

In my vintage Coach (made in NYC) leather bag (11x10x4):

DSLR camera in a drawstring bag (for a tiny bit of protection)
Coach patent leather embossed agenda
Coach slim leather cosmetic bag (for tin with mints & mirror, lip gloss, hotel-size lotion, cover-up stick, eyeliner)
Coach slim signature card/coin wallet
phone (not pictured)


----------



## whateve

Zealous said:


> I'm getting ready to travel & want to bring a bag for sightseeing that's durable & not too big. I've been back & forth deciding. This is what I'm considering & currently carrying to see if it's manageable.
> 
> In my vintage Coach (made in NYC) leather bag (11x10x4):
> 
> DSLR camera in a drawstring bag (for a tiny bit of protection)
> Coach patent leather embossed agenda
> Coach slim leather cosmetic bag (for tin with mints & mirror, lip gloss, hotel-size lotion, cover-up stick, eyeliner)
> Coach slim signature card/coin wallet
> phone (not pictured)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912952


Is that a shoulder sac? One of my favorites! I would be a little worried about carrying so much weight. When I got mine, one of the rivets holding on the buckles broke. Some of the designs only have one rivet on each side. The later versions have two rivets; we think because they figured out that the one rivet was a bad idea, especially because the rivets hit right in the middle of the seam. I love your skinny makeup kit.

Where are you going? I've traveled with a fabric glam and a saffiano tote. I try to find something that can handle any kind of weather and isn't too heavy.


----------



## whateve

zaara10 said:


> Omg me too!! I just got creeped out scrolling past that spider pic!!! Must look at pretty bags now. *shudder*


I wish this thread would get enough posts so the spider will be on the previous page and I won't have to risk scrolling by it.


----------



## letstalkbags

zaara10 said:


> Omg me too!! I just got creeped out scrolling past that spider pic!!! Must look at pretty bags now. *shudder*





whateve said:


> I wish this thread would get enough posts so the spider will be on the previous page and I won't have to risk scrolling by it.



 Me too !


----------



## letstalkbags

Zealous said:


> I'm getting ready to travel & want to bring a bag for sightseeing that's durable & not too big. I've been back & forth deciding. This is what I'm considering & currently carrying to see if it's manageable.
> 
> In my vintage Coach (made in NYC) leather bag (11x10x4):
> 
> DSLR camera in a drawstring bag (for a tiny bit of protection)
> Coach patent leather embossed agenda
> Coach slim leather cosmetic bag (for tin with mints & mirror, lip gloss, hotel-size lotion, cover-up stick, eyeliner)
> Coach slim signature card/coin wallet
> phone (not pictured)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912952


Love vintage Coach, best leather ever !


----------



## letstalkbags

pbnjam said:


> Since I am not too busy at work, here is what I have in my bag today. Just slight variations from before.
> 
> View attachment 2910448
> View attachment 2910449


I love your accessories and the colors look so good together !


----------



## Sarah03

letstalkbags said:


> Me too !




Me too. So I'm not carrying a Coach bag, but I've got coach accessories!  Anything to help move the thread along 
View attachment 2913223


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> Me too. So I'm not carrying a Coach bag, but I've got coach accessories!  Anything to help move the thread along
> View attachment 2913223



In my blue Dakotah with Coach and LV accessories....the opposite of you!


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> In my blue Dakotah with Coach and LV accessories....the opposite of you!





The speedy is my first LV anything!  I am debating my next purchase... An accessory of some sort. It's so hard to choose!


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> The speedy is my first LV anything!  I am debating my next purchase... An accessory of some sort. It's so hard to choose!


I really, really love this wallet that belongs to another tpfer. I wish I had known about it when it was available. Every year I check to see what design they are doing but nothing comes close to as cute as this one.


----------



## frivofrugalista

whateve said:


> I really, really love this wallet that belongs to another tpfer. I wish I had known about it when it was available. Every year I check to see what design they are doing but nothing comes close to as cute as this one.


You can find one pre-loaded.  I also look forward to the designs.


Sarah03 said:


> The speedy is my first LV anything!  I am debating my next purchase... An accessory of some sort. It's so hard to choose!


Depends what you "need"...it can get addictive real quick. I have business cards holders of both brands...don't ask why. Lol. Pochette is a useful gem.


----------



## frivofrugalista

I think the creature is gone now...but inside my Dakotah and I forgot my agenda in the front pocket.


----------



## Zealous

whateve said:


> Is that a shoulder sac? One of my favorites! I would be a little worried about carrying so much weight. When I got mine, one of the rivets holding on the buckles broke. Some of the designs only have one rivet on each side. The later versions have two rivets; we think because they figured out that the one rivet was a bad idea, especially because the rivets hit right in the middle of the seam. I love your skinny makeup kit.
> 
> Where are you going? I've traveled with a fabric glam and a saffiano tote. I try to find something that can handle any kind of weather and isn't too heavy.




Hi! I believe it is a shoulder sac!  I like it a lot too. You're also correct that it has only one rivet per side.  I'd be sad to break it. I think I've been too focused on hoping to carry a classic piece. (It's my first trip to Europe: London & Paris! Super giddy about it!) I've streamlined what I'll carry for sight-seeing. My agenda holds my Diabetic supplies so that's not too heavy. The camera is the bulk of the weight. Thanks for suggesting bags to consider! I will keep an eye out while thrifting.  I have a Park Leather Hobo that might work. It's big and the leather seems durable. 

Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## Zealous

letstalkbags said:


> Love vintage Coach, best leather ever !




 I really love that vintage leather! 

Happy day to you!


----------



## sandyclaws

pbnjam said:


> Since I am not too busy at work, here is what I have in my bag today. Just slight variations from before.
> 
> View attachment 2910448
> View attachment 2910449




Omg I love this wallet!  Gorgeous


----------



## sandyclaws

I love this thread ^_^ here's what's inside my duffel 
***not pictured are my car keys that are hanging and my phone (I'm using to take the pic)****


----------



## sthrncin

sandyclaws said:


> I love this thread ^_^ here's what's inside my duffel
> ***not pictured are my car keys that are hanging and my phone (I'm using to take the pic)****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917749




I love the tampon case and pill case. Who are they made by?


----------



## sandyclaws

sthrncin said:


> I love the tampon case and pill case. Who are they made by?




Thanks! I remember seeing a tPF member with this case and I knew I needed one too! You can get them at www.tamponcase.com

And the pill pouch is a find I found at my TJMAXX. The brand is MIAMICA


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> I think the creature is gone now...but inside my Dakotah and I forgot my agenda in the front pocket.


You have so many pretty slgs. 


whateve said:


> I really, really love this wallet that belongs to another tpfer. I wish I had known about it when it was available. Every year I check to see what design they are doing but nothing comes close to as cute as this one.


O I missed out on this too. I attempted to look for one on ebay and now it's fetching for a pretty penny.


sandyclaws said:


> Omg I love this wallet!  Gorgeous


Thank you. I had to return another wallet since now I have way too many wallets. But this one feels like 


sandyclaws said:


> I love this thread ^_^ here's what's inside my duffel
> ***not pictured are my car keys that are hanging and my phone (I'm using to take the pic)****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917749


Your cases look like so much fun! Very cute and colorful guts!


----------



## whateve

sandyclaws said:


> I love this thread ^_^ here's what's inside my duffel
> ***not pictured are my car keys that are hanging and my phone (I'm using to take the pic)****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917749


Twins on the wallet, I think. Is that raspberry? One of those I couldn't part with when I downsized my wallet collection.

It's nice to see you again. How is life treating you?


----------



## sandyclaws

whateve said:


> Twins on the wallet, I think. Is that raspberry? One of those I couldn't part with when I downsized my wallet collection.
> 
> It's nice to see you again. How is life treating you?




Yes it's raspberry!! Love this wallet. 

Life's just been busy. New job and less time to switch over bags and get online .... BUT I get to focus on bags that I love and can wear for weeks at a time  

Can't wait to see all the new bags here


----------



## pbnjam

Got some new slgs from Orla Kiely yesterday.


----------



## JazzyMac

Forgot to take the items out of my Studded Wristlet but:  Hermes Calvi, LV DE Cles, LV Vernis Cles


----------



## Hierophilic

OOOOH! Hmmm, looking at it... how large is the spider in leg diameter? If it's quite large, it may be a mounted T. blondi? judging by the color, size of the legs and pedipalps, along with the fangs. T.blondi's are my fave, you're so lucky to have this!! And I love spiders, I have a youngish (4yrs, still not to full size) L.Parahybana. I had another, older t who was about 10 years old and died from old age last summer! I miss her. It's so cool to meet another purse fan who also loves spiders!!!


----------



## Hierophilic

sandyclaws said:


> I love this thread ^_^ here's what's inside my duffel
> ***not pictured are my car keys that are hanging and my phone (I'm using to take the pic)****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917749


I need that tampon case in my life tbqh! What color are your raybans? They look like a metallic matte-ish purple, they're really beautiful with the green lenses!


----------



## ilikesunshine

JazzyMac said:


> Forgot to take the items out of my Studded Wristlet but:  Hermes Calvi, LV DE Cles, LV Vernis Cles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920676
> 
> View attachment 2920678



That wristlet is sooo pretty!


----------



## Sarah03

JazzyMac said:


> Forgot to take the items out of my Studded Wristlet but:  Hermes Calvi, LV DE Cles, LV Vernis Cles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920676
> 
> View attachment 2920678




That's a gorgeous clutch, Jazzy!


----------



## sandyclaws

Hierophilic said:


> I need that tampon case in my life tbqh! What color are your raybans? They look like a metallic matte-ish purple, they're really beautiful with the green lenses!




Thanks!! The tampon case is a fun thing to have in your bag  

And my sunnies [emoji7] they're one of my current purchases and I love em!!! They're from the COSMO collection and they amazing how they feel matte and looks has a different color depending on how you look at them!!! And the green lenses are awesome 
Here's a stock pick at the top and the same sunnies at different angles on the bottom


----------



## JazzyMac

ilikesunshine said:


> That wristlet is sooo pretty!







Sarah03 said:


> That's a gorgeous clutch, Jazzy!




Thank you!


----------



## Bag Fetish

sandyclaws said:


> I love this thread ^_^ here's what's inside my duffel
> ***not pictured are my car keys that are hanging and my phone (I'm using to take the pic)****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917749




I want that wallet!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum "in India"


----------



## rosamonde

pbnjam said:


> Got some new slgs from Orla Kiely yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2918297



Ohh...nice!


----------



## pbnjam

rosamonde said:


> Ohh...nice!




Thank you!


----------



## Shadowaye

Although this isn't as glamorous as the newer Coach bags, i keep finding myself coming back to this trusty companion of mine. The 'Large Leather Ashley Satchel in the color Bone'. 

I have literally been using this bag for over 3 years! I just love this one so much! Its sad that they stopped making these, I should've stocked up lol. Im not really a tote girl so thats why i think this Ashley is the perfect shape size and comfort for everyday use. 

The Ashley can still hold a planner and a 500ml water bottle and a scarf and still have enough space for small folded up shopping bags or such. She is so roomy! I'm obsessed with her!


----------



## bigal

Shadowaye said:


> Although this isn't as glamorous as the newer Coach bags, i keep finding myself coming back to this trusty companion of mine. The 'Large Leather Ashley Satchel in the color Bone'.
> 
> I have literally been using this bag for over 3 years! I just love this one so much! Its sad that they stopped making these, I should've stocked up lol. Im not really a tote girl so thats why i think this Ashley is the perfect shape size and comfort for everyday use.
> 
> The Ashley can still hold a planner and a 500ml water bottle and a scarf and still have enough space for small folded up shopping bags or such. She is so roomy! I'm obsessed with her!



I love my Ashley too!  I picked her up a few months ago.   They are great bags! 

Love yours!


----------



## sandyclaws

Shadowaye said:


> Although this isn't as glamorous as the newer Coach bags, i keep finding myself coming back to this trusty companion of mine. The 'Large Leather Ashley Satchel in the color Bone'.
> 
> 
> 
> I have literally been using this bag for over 3 years! I just love this one so much! Its sad that they stopped making these, I should've stocked up lol. Im not really a tote girl so thats why i think this Ashley is the perfect shape size and comfort for everyday use.
> 
> 
> 
> The Ashley can still hold a planner and a 500ml water bottle and a scarf and still have enough space for small folded up shopping bags or such. She is so roomy! I'm obsessed with her!




I love the Ashley bags!! Totally regret selling my celery colored one  I love yours and all the sparkly goodies inside.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Inside my taxi tote 28, I have my Kylie as a wristlet (and as a crossbody bag for a concert tonight), my Madison skinny wallet in Buff glitter lizard,tan medium wristlet, red Darcy cosmetic bag, and Darcy coin purse, and my no name ipad case. I also have my umbrella, sunnies, and hubby snacks packed in there. Everything fits nicely. I love this tote. She's durable, but classy.


----------



## FlaSue

My "fun Friday" bag with my stuff.  My sisters make fun of me because I carry a lot of different Coach pouches that don't match my Coach bags.


----------



## zaara10

iNeedCoffee said:


> Inside my taxi tote 28, I have my Kylie as a wristlet (and as a crossbody bag for a concert tonight), my Madison skinny wallet in Buff glitter lizard,tan medium wristlet, red Darcy cosmetic bag, and Darcy coin purse, and my no name ipad case. I also have my umbrella, sunnies, and hubby snacks packed in there. Everything fits nicely. I love this tote. She's durable, but classy.


So nice & organized! And coordinated! &#128077;


----------



## Caspin22

FlaSue said:


> My "fun Friday" bag with my stuff.  My sisters make fun of me because I carry a lot of different Coach pouches that don't match my Coach bags.




None of my innards ever match either. That's what makes it fun!


----------



## Mariquel

FlaSue said:


> My "fun Friday" bag with my stuff.  My sisters make fun of me because I carry a lot of different Coach pouches that don't match my Coach bags.



I like having different patterns/colors.......things are easier to find that way.


----------



## pringirl

In my phoebe bag:
1st compartmt: Brolly, rayban sunglasses, tissue holder, handcream, sunblock, staff pass in left pocket, swarovski pen, keys in right pocket
Centre zipped: DKNY saffiano leather wallet
3rd: Vouchers, bills, misc in inner zip (lip balm, eyedrop, painkiller, compact powder, earpiece)


----------



## wifeyb

I'm thinking I need a taxi tote now!!!


----------



## Sarah03

pringirl said:


> In my phoebe bag:
> 1st compartmt: Brolly, rayban sunglasses, tissue holder, handcream, sunblock, staff pass in left pocket, swarovski pen, keys in right pocket
> Centre zipped: DKNY saffiano leather wallet
> 3rd: Vouchers, bills, misc in inner zip (lip balm, eyedrop, painkiller, compact powder, earpiece)




Beautiful!


----------



## Sarah03

In my mint duffle:
View attachment 2930387

View attachment 2930388


----------



## wifeyb

very organized Sarah03!! this is my favorite bag and is such a mess


----------



## ivyvid

wifeyb said:


> very organized Sarah03!! this is my favorite bag and is such a mess


Ditto


----------



## Sarah03

wifeyb said:


> very organized Sarah03!! this is my favorite bag and is such a mess







ivyvid said:


> Ditto




Aww thanks!  I was never organized until I joined TPF. My purses were a hot mess of loose change and receipts!  Now I put my accessories to good use


----------



## sandyclaws

Sarah03 said:


> In my mint duffle:
> View attachment 2930387
> 
> View attachment 2930388




Gorgeous! I love how you added the fuchsia tassels


----------



## Sarah03

sandyclaws said:


> Gorgeous! I love how you added the fuchsia tassels




Thanks, SC!


----------



## Mariquel

Sarah03 said:


> In my mint duffle:
> View attachment 2930387
> 
> View attachment 2930388



Great how you matched those bold accessories with your subdued duffle, I love it!


----------



## Sarah03

Mariquel said:


> Great how you matched those bold accessories with your subdued duffle, I love it!



Thanks!  I do love the bold accessories- even if they don't match!


----------



## Kitts

Sarah03 said:


> Aww thanks!  I was never organized until I joined TPF. My purses were a hot mess of loose change and receipts!  Now I put my accessories to good use




Please share your secret for receipts!  My purse is a hot mess of them and I need a new solution!


----------



## paula3boys

Kitts said:


> Please share your secret for receipts!  My purse is a hot mess of them and I need a new solution!



I personally use my legacy pencil case in cobalt to store receipts/coupons and a pen


----------



## Sarah03

Kitts said:


> Please share your secret for receipts!  My purse is a hot mess of them and I need a new solution!




Wristlets!


----------



## Sarah03

I'm trying to make it a habit of switching out my bags as often as possible. My collection has grown, and I need to enjoy all of them!  I switched into Teal Whiplash Tatum:
View attachment 2932502

View attachment 2932503


----------



## MimiRN

Sarah03 said:


> I'm trying to make it a habit of switching out my bags as often as possible. My collection has grown, and I need to enjoy all of them!  I switched into Teal Whiplash Tatum:
> View attachment 2932502
> 
> View attachment 2932503



WOW! You are sooo organized! This is a great idea...I dont switch bags often enough because of sqitching things out...this makes it look so easy & fast...thanks for sharing!


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> I'm trying to make it a habit of switching out my bags as often as possible. My collection has grown, and I need to enjoy all of them!  I switched into Teal Whiplash Tatum:
> View attachment 2932502
> 
> View attachment 2932503



Very pretty!  That tote ia such a beauty!


----------



## Cyra

Sarah03 said:


> I'm trying to make it a habit of switching out my bags as often as possible. My collection has grown, and I need to enjoy all of them!  I switched into Teal Whiplash Tatum:
> View attachment 2932502
> 
> View attachment 2932503



Amazing discipline!  I've bought the Ocelot wristlet and want to get organized.  Well done!!


----------



## Sarah03

MimiRN said:


> WOW! You are sooo organized! This is a great idea...I dont switch bags often enough because of sqitching things out...this makes it look so easy & fast...thanks for sharing!



Thanks! This is only bag #2, so we will see how long it lasts!  The lack of "loose" items definitely makes it easy to switch bags.



MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty!  That tote ia such a beauty!



Thank you!  It's one of my favorites!



Cyra said:


> Amazing discipline!  I've bought the Ocelot wristlet and want to get organized.  Well done!!



Yay!  Glad to help enable you. Definitely post some pics for us!


----------



## letstalkbags

This taxi totes bottom width is thinner but still  pretty big, so I keep a tiny flashlight in pocket to help find things against the black lining.
 Hope I don't need help finding the flashlight, LOL ...
 (not shown sunglasses and ipad mini)


----------



## Sarah03

letstalkbags said:


> This taxi totes bottom width is thinner but still  pretty big, so I keep a tiny flashlight in pocket to help find things against the black lining.
> Hope I don't need help finding the flashlight, LOL ...
> (not shown sunglasses and ipad mini)




Gorgeous tote!  I just love that print. Nice idea with the flashlight!  I'm with you, bags with black interior make it darn near impossible to find anything!


----------



## sandyclaws

Sarah03 said:


> I'm trying to make it a habit of switching out my bags as often as possible. My collection has grown, and I need to enjoy all of them!  I switched into Teal Whiplash Tatum:
> View attachment 2932502
> 
> View attachment 2932503



That tore! OMG love it so much! Your inside are amazing too. Does this bag get heavy? The leather is just gorgeous!



letstalkbags said:


> This taxi totes bottom width is thinner but still  pretty big, so I keep a tiny flashlight in pocket to help find things against the black lining.
> Hope I don't need help finding the flashlight, LOL ...
> (not shown sunglasses and ipad mini)



Right! Sometimes I hate the black lining cuz it's so dark inside but it's always handy to keep a flashlight  like your goodies


----------



## Caspin22

letstalkbags said:


> This taxi totes bottom width is thinner but still  pretty big, so I keep a tiny flashlight in pocket to help find things against the black lining.
> Hope I don't need help finding the flashlight, LOL ...
> (not shown sunglasses and ipad mini)



OK, now I need this tote!


----------



## letstalkbags

Sarah03 said:


> I'm trying to make it a habit of switching out my bags as often as possible. My collection has grown, and I need to enjoy all of them!  I switched into Teal Whiplash Tatum:
> View attachment 2932502
> 
> View attachment 2932503


I'm gonna try to be this organized and use your ideas with the wristlets , especially for receipts.
 It really looks great !


----------



## letstalkbags

Sarah03 said:


> Gorgeous tote!  I just love that print. Nice idea with the flashlight!  I'm with you, bags with black interior make it darn near impossible to find anything!


Thanks !



sandyclaws said:


> Right! Sometimes I hate the black lining cuz it's so dark inside but it's always handy to keep a flashlight  like your goodies


 Thank you !



Canderson22 said:


> OK, now I need this tote!


I thought you might like these new taxi totes, especially the blue/black badlands print . They are so nice it is hard to choose just one !


----------



## Caspin22

letstalkbags said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> 
> I thought you might like these new taxi totes, especially the blue/black badlands print . They are so nice it is hard to choose just one !




I do, they're quirky and fun. I like the Ward totes too and they're $100 cheaper. Just gotta wait for a good department store sale!!


----------



## Sarah03

sandyclaws said:


> That tore! OMG love it so much! Your inside are amazing too. Does this bag get heavy? The leather is just gorgeous!



Thank you!  The only time it's heavy is when I load it up for work- which is the addition of my pager, badge/keys, & my agenda (it's a leather one,so it's kinda heavy anyway). It's fine with just the basics!  The leather on this bag is soo nice, too!



letstalkbags said:


> I'm gonna try to be this organized and use your ideas with the wristlets , especially for receipts.
> It really looks great !




Thank you!  I hope it works out for you. Post some pics!!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Decided to use my Legacy West hobo handbag for a little while... I tend to have bright as hell accessories with these very dark bags but here's what I got:

















What I have is: Calvin Klein makeup bag/case, eyeglasses case, bank book, pen, Marvel Comic wallet that I got from Comic Con here last month and another wallet (Franco Sarto). Oh, and gum!


----------



## timesthree

img1.avenuek.com/1020/122363-6b098b11-d791-45fb-9256-cff9cb3c81e4_335.jpg


This is a store shot of my Madison Sophia... In my bag is a jumble of..... groan... OK, I'll be honest now... Dirty hankerchief, foil from lifesaver peppermints, Swarovski pen, Christian Lacroix note book (which is falling apart because I've ripped so many pages out) Gucci wallet ( *smile*) MOR cosmetics lip balm, blackberry, finger puppet..... don't laugh!! I have a baby I have to keep occupied!! Nuk dummy, grotty spoon from feeding aforementioned bub solids, IPod, Caroline Herrera perfume, nail file aaaaaand old plane ticket which I cant bear to throw out coz it has too many good memories attached... This bag is a star... because she has the pleated leather she expands quite impressively without looking even the slightest bit obese!!


----------



## Caspin22

I changed out accessories last night. I love the bright purple against the earthy tones.


----------



## whateve

Canderson22 said:


> I changed out accessories last night. I love the bright purple against the earthy tones.
> 
> View attachment 2939633


I love those colors together! I wish I had gotten something in that purple! I love all the colors of this collection.


----------



## sandyclaws

Canderson22 said:


> I changed out accessories last night. I love the bright purple against the earthy tones.
> 
> View attachment 2939633




Gorgeous! Love that green and purp together ^_^


----------



## justeen

My small Coach hampton python stripe purse, with Coach Samantha glasses, yoga cat agenda,  organic chapstick, skullcandy headphones, keys, and coach wallet!


----------



## Caspin22

I changed out all my smalls today so thought I'd share a photo. 

UV Motif Flat Zip Case
Legacy Large Wristlet in Tourmaline
Madison Skinny Wallet in Lacquer Blue
Madison Wristlet in Teal Croc


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> I changed out all my smalls today so thought I'd share a photo.
> 
> UV Motif Flat Zip Case
> Legacy Large Wristlet in Tourmaline
> Madison Skinny Wallet in Lacquer Blue
> Madison Wristlet in Teal Croc
> 
> View attachment 2958926


Nice combo of smalls!


----------



## Purselove17

A coach wallet and coin purse, for sure


----------



## pbnjam

Inside my duffle: 

- Coach coin purse
- Kate Spade wristlet for splenda, tea bags, misc cards
- Longchamp beige cosmetic case for spare lock, pen, comb, lotion, hand sanitizer, hair ties, maxi pad, lip balm, eye glass microfiber cloth, pressed powder, and KIND bar
- D&B key case for keys and extra ear buds
- ipad air 2
- tissue
- phone - not in picture


----------



## ilikesunshine

Canderson22 said:


> I changed out accessories last night. I love the bright purple against the earthy tones.
> 
> View attachment 2939633



Love how the colors look with each other!



Canderson22 said:


> I changed out all my smalls today so thought I'd share a photo.
> 
> UV Motif Flat Zip Case
> Legacy Large Wristlet in Tourmaline
> Madison Skinny Wallet in Lacquer Blue
> Madison Wristlet in Teal Croc
> 
> View attachment 2958926



Wish I hadn't missed out on that bag...I have the Olive Triple & Brick Grommet.  Love how it looks with your accessories!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Sarah03 said:


> Aww thanks!  I was never organized until I joined TPF. My purses were a hot mess of loose change and receipts!  Now I put my accessories to good use



I was organized but not as much as I am now.  I got so many great ideas from TPF


----------



## pringirl

pbnjam said:


> Inside my duffle:
> 
> - Coach coin purse
> - Kate Spade wristlet for splenda, tea bags, misc cards
> - Longchamp beige cosmetic case for spare lock, pen, comb, lotion, hand sanitizer, hair ties, maxi pad, lip balm, eye glass microfiber cloth, pressed powder, and KIND bar
> - D&B key case for keys and extra ear buds
> - ipad air 2
> - tissue
> - phone - not in picture
> 
> View attachment 2960753



So pretty and organised!! &#128525;


----------



## pbnjam

pringirl said:


> So pretty and organised!! &#128525;


 
Thank you! If nothing else is organized, my bag will be!


----------



## cbarber1123

Uv duffle


----------



## GA Peach

cbarber1123 said:


> Uv duffle




Pretty!  I love the coordination.  I have the same Large Wristlet and Slim Zip Wallet to match my Fuchsia duffle.  I love Legacy accessories!


----------



## cbarber1123

GA Peach said:


> Pretty!  I love the coordination.  I have the same Large Wristlet and Slim Zip Wallet to match my Fuchsia duffle.  I love Legacy accessories!



Me too. I like matching accessories. I bet the fuchsia is gorgeous.


----------



## Mariquel

cbarber1123 said:


> Uv duffle



What a pretty set!  If you don't mind, what brand is that flowered wristlet?  It coordinates so well! That black small is cute too.


----------



## cbarber1123

Mariquel said:


> What a pretty set!  If you don't mind, what brand is that flowered wristlet?  It coordinates so well! That black small is cute too.



The floral wristlet is Dooney and bourke and the black pouch is Rebecca minkoff.


----------



## Mariquel

cbarber1123 said:


> The floral wristlet is Dooney and bourke and the black pouch is Rebecca minkoff.



Thanks!  No wonder I like it so much, I have a few D&B smalls that coordinate well with my Coach bags too.


----------



## cbarber1123

Mariquel said:


> Thanks!  No wonder I like it so much, I have a few D&B smalls that coordinate well with my Coach bags too.



I actually have a matching Dooney and bourke floral satchel and I always take that coin purse with me. It's very versatile.


----------



## Sarah03

I'm breaking out my Dakotah!
View attachment 2970549

View attachment 2970550

View attachment 2970551

Inside: tourmaline cosmetic case, ocelot double zip phone wallet, misc junk I carry around [emoji6]


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Sarah03 said:


> I'm breaking out my Dakotah!
> View attachment 2970549
> 
> View attachment 2970550
> 
> View attachment 2970551
> 
> Inside: tourmaline cosmetic case, ocelot double zip phone wallet, misc junk I carry around [emoji6]


Sooo pretty! Makes me want one in this color


----------



## Sarah03

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Sooo pretty! Makes me want one in this color




Thank you!


----------



## tflowers921

Here's what's in my taxi tote: 
-iPad 
-MK wallet
-Ipsy pouch
-Le Sportsac pouch 
-tissue packs 
-Express clutch 
-2 iPhones 
-keys 
-VB sunglasses case 



With room to spare  I often slip a travel mug of tea in here too!


----------



## juls12

Inside my mini Cora. MK wallet, Coach Key Cles, mirror, tissues and lipstick. That's all I can fit in it


----------



## itsmc

What's inside my coach Cora
- sunglasses case + sunglasses inside 
- notebook (I write down my work schedule) 
- star retractable purse hanger
- sudoku 
- pen
- lotion 
- keys 
- flower pill container 
- mirror 
- macaroon coin pouch (where I put my lip balm, and loose change) 
- foldable shopping bag (they charge $.25 for shopping bags where I live)
- MK wallet 
- iPhone (only the case is showing since I used my phone to take the picture)


----------



## juls12

itsmc said:


> What's inside my coach Cora
> - sunglasses case + sunglasses inside
> - notebook (I write down my work schedule)
> - star retractable purse hanger
> - sudoku
> - pen
> - lotion
> - keys
> - flower pill container
> - mirror
> - macaroon coin pouch (where I put my lip balm, and loose change)
> - foldable shopping bag (they charge $.25 for shopping bags where I live)
> - MK wallet
> - iPhone (only the case is showing since I used my phone to take the picture)



We got the same bag  But somehow you manage to get way more stuff in it than I do.


----------



## teamsalinas

emilybug said:


>


what bag is this? i love it!


----------



## Caspin22

teamsalinas said:


> what bag is this? i love it!




Not my photo, but it's the Legacy Archival Bucket Bag in Black Cherry. Awesome bag - I used to have one and I'm sad I sold it.


----------



## whateve

Canderson22 said:


> Not my photo, but it's the Legacy Archival Bucket Bag in Black Cherry. Awesome bag - I used to have one and I'm sad I sold it.


I rarely use mine because it is so big but I'm keeping it for those rare occasions when I want a giant bag. The leather is so yummy!


----------



## teamsalinas

Thanks!! I love it!!!


----------



## teamsalinas

I have a duffle, but would love for t to have an external pocket like that!!


----------



## Caspin22

whateve said:


> I rarely use mine because it is so big but I'm keeping it for those rare occasions when I want a giant bag. The leather is so yummy!




To me, the bucket is a medium sized bag, but you're generally a small bag gal, right?


----------



## whateve

Canderson22 said:


> To me, the bucket is a medium sized bag, but you're generally a small bag gal, right?


I consider myself a medium bag person! I can't carry super small bags like a Penny. I have a few small bags, like the mini Preston and mini Bleecker duffle, but that is the smallest I'll go. My preference is for bags similar to the Isabelle or regular Legacy duffle.  I don't carry enough stuff normally for the bucket and it looks too big on me. It doesn't squish down as much as the duffle.


----------



## Caspin22

whateve said:


> I consider myself a medium bag person! I can't carry super small bags like a Penny. I have a few small bags, like the mini Preston and mini Bleecker duffle, but that is the smallest I'll go. My preference is for bags similar to the Isabelle or regular Legacy duffle.  I don't carry enough stuff normally for the bucket and it looks too big on me. It doesn't squish down as much as the duffle.



You're right - because of the way the straps are attached, the bucket stays upright, where the duffle slouches and gets "shorter" when carried.  I saw a lady at the grocery store last week with a brass/camel bucket and it was beautiful - made me miss my BC.


----------



## whateve

Canderson22 said:


> You're right - because of the way the straps are attached, the bucket stays upright, where the duffle slouches and gets "shorter" when carried.  I saw a lady at the grocery store last week with a brass/camel bucket and it was beautiful - made me miss my BC.


The black cherry is so pretty that I don't think I'll ever give it up. I almost bought a black cherry duffle so I could get rid of the bucket but I was afraid the color and leather wouldn't be as nice. I love the thick leather on the bucket.


----------



## juls12

I changed out my MK wallet for a Coach Cles and now I've got more space left over in my Cora.


----------



## IceAngel

In my midnight blue Margo...











turquoise filofax planner
ipad mini
my ancient Hamptons turnlock wallet that is so old but I love it and can't find any other wallet that I love more, lol. 
nolita wristlet
katedori 
lip stuff


----------



## paula3boys

IceAngel said:


> In my midnight blue Margo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turquoise filofax planner
> ipad mini
> my ancient Hamptons turnlock wallet that is so old but I love it and can't find any other wallet that I love more, lol.
> nolita wristlet
> katedori
> lip stuff




Love the color of your Filofax!


----------



## teamsalinas

Gorgeous!


----------



## IceAngel

paula3boys said:


> Love the color of your Filofax!



Thanks!


----------



## pbnjam

IceAngel said:


> In my midnight blue Margo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turquoise filofax planner
> ipad mini
> my ancient Hamptons turnlock wallet that is so old but I love it and can't find any other wallet that I love more, lol.
> nolita wristlet
> katedori
> lip stuff


Cute bag! The shape of it is very nice. Plus love the blue with gold hw.


----------



## Caspin22

I can't quite bring myself to move out of my Studded Edie yet, so I compromised by switching out some smalls. Everyone got a nice massage with Apple Conditioner in the process - it was like a SLG spa day!

Can you tell what my favorite colors are?  LOL


----------



## whateve

Canderson22 said:


> I can't quite bring myself to move out of my Studded Edie yet, so I compromised by switching out some smalls. Everyone got a nice massage with Apple Conditioner in the process - it was like a SLG spa day!
> 
> Can you tell what my favorite colors are?  LOL
> 
> View attachment 2985690


I can see we have the same favorite colors!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Canderson22 said:


> I can't quite bring myself to move out of my Studded Edie yet, so I compromised by switching out some smalls. Everyone got a nice massage with Apple Conditioner in the process - it was like a SLG spa day!
> 
> Can you tell what my favorite colors are?  LOL
> 
> View attachment 2985690



SLG spa day...I love it!!
 Lovely colors...I'm going through a "blue" period myself.  Most of my newest bags are some shade of blue. I regret not getting that lacquer blue skinny wallet, but I've now got a Dooney accordian wallet in Ocean. I may still try to find something in that gorgeous lacquer blue.


----------



## phale

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Well I always frequent the LV forum & they had a fun thread. So, I borrowed there idea, hope they don't mind. As for my bag it's pretty boring. My coach cosmetic case, coach mini skinny, ipod w/ case, perfume, LV checkbook & keys...that's what I carry everyday. On weekends when I go on long shopping excursions I bring an extra pair of undies (for son-pottytraining), camera, pads (for that time of the month), & whatever little things I may purchase while I'm out & about.
> My bag looks empty, but I can fit awhole lot more.


 that's a nice collection you have.


----------



## Caspin22

iNeedCoffee said:


> SLG spa day...I love it!!
> 
> Lovely colors...I'm going through a "blue" period myself.  Most of my newest bags are some shade of blue. I regret not getting that lacquer blue skinny wallet, but I've now got a Dooney accordian wallet in Ocean. I may still try to find something in that gorgeous lacquer blue.




Of all my Skinny wallets, the Lacquer Blue is my favorite. The accordion style wallets don't work for me, so I'm hoping they either continue making the skinny or replace it with something similar.


----------



## IceAngel

pbnjam said:


> Cute bag! The shape of it is very nice. Plus love the blue with gold hw.



Thank you. I'm always drawn to the bags that have lots of shiny hardware!


----------



## aundria17

Carrying light today. Just my Henri Bendel  Monogram wallet, coach card holder keychain, spare battery for my note 4, and lip essentials.


----------



## pbnjam

aundria17 said:


> Carrying light today. Just my Henri Bendel  Monogram wallet, coach card holder keychain, spare battery for my note 4, and lip essentials.




Cute lining on your purse organizer!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

aundria17 said:


> Carrying light today. Just my Henri Bendel  Monogram wallet, coach card holder keychain, spare battery for my note 4, and lip essentials.


Ugh, you're making me reeeeeeally want a tatum tote. Lol


----------



## MNPurser

Gorgeous purses, love all the colors.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IceAngel

aundria17 said:


> Carrying light today. Just my Henri Bendel  Monogram wallet, coach card holder keychain, spare battery for my note 4, and lip essentials.



Every time I see this bag in this color it makes me want it more!


----------



## Esquared72

Thought I'd share what I've loaded into my new studded Edie:
View attachment 3006421

Rebecca Minkoff "Nerd Alert" pouch (daily odds & ends, lip products)
Compact umbrella
Notebook
EOS lip balm
Mints
Tissues
Tiffany eyeglasses
Alexander Wang pouch (charger cords, earbuds, thumb drive)
Hand cream
Chapstick 
iPhone 5S
Pen
Sunglasses
MbMJ wallet
MbMJ key pouch


----------



## yellowbernie

Here's what's in my new Pebble leather shoulder bag in chalk.





Coach Madison Zip Around wallet in black
Cole Haan card wallet
Coach Legacy checkbook holder in fuschia
Brigton sunnies
Hobo Lipstick holder
Rebecca Minkoff wristlet
Coach eyeglass holder with readers
small Agenda
Not pictured is my phone and keys.


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> Thought I'd share what I've loaded into my new studded Edie:
> View attachment 3006421
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff "Nerd Alert" pouch (daily odds & ends, lip products)
> Compact umbrella
> Notebook
> EOS lip balm
> Mints
> Tissues
> Tiffany eyeglasses
> Alexander Wang pouch (charger cords, earbuds, thumb drive)
> Hand cream
> Chapstick
> iPhone 5S
> Pen
> Sunglasses
> MbMJ wallet
> MbMJ key pouch


Cute accessories! Love your nerd alert pouch. Is that larger than a cory pouch? Sometimes I find the cory pouch to be too small.


yellowbernie said:


> Here's what's in my new Pebble leather shoulder bag in chalk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Madison Zip Around wallet in black
> Cole Haan card wallet
> Coach Legacy checkbook holder in fuschia
> Brigton sunnies
> Hobo Lipstick holder
> Rebecca Minkoff wristlet
> Coach eyeglass holder with readers
> small Agenda
> Not pictured is my phone and keys.


Love your insides esp that Bang pouch. Actually I adore anything with comic font. Also love legacy fuschia. What a pretty pink!


----------



## yellowbernie

pbnjam said:


> Cute accessories! Love your nerd alert pouch. Is that larger than a cory pouch? Sometimes I find the cory pouch to be too small.
> 
> Love your insides esp that Bang pouch. Actually I adore anything with comic font. Also love legacy fuschia. What a pretty pink!


Thanks


----------



## Sarah03

In my Cobalt Phoebe!
Gathered Leather Wallet in Hot Pink
Floral Wristlet 
Ocelot Wristlet
Coach Taryn sunglasses 

Not pictured: work badge & pager, iPhone 6

View attachment 3008472

View attachment 3008473


----------



## Bag Fetish

I miss my "Ocelot Wristlet" so much...
 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Esquared72

pbnjam said:


> Cute accessories! Love your nerd alert pouch. Is that larger than a cory pouch? Sometimes I find the cory pouch to be too small.




Thanks! The Nerd Alert is larger than the Cory pouch...by quite a bit. This is the Kerry size, I believe. Get a lot more use out of this size over the Cory. [emoji4]


----------



## dolali

Sarah03 said:


> In my Cobalt Phoebe!
> Gathered Leather Wallet in Hot Pink
> Floral Wristlet
> Ocelot Wristlet
> Coach Taryn sunglasses
> 
> Not pictured: work badge & pager, iPhone 6
> 
> View attachment 3008472
> 
> View attachment 3008473



Love your pic with all the happy colors. Your phoebe is beautiful!


----------



## Sarah03

Bag Fetish said:


> I miss my "Ocelot Wristlet" so much...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I'm sorry 



dolali said:


> Love your pic with all the happy colors. Your phoebe is beautiful!




Thank you!  I'm a bright color kind of girl!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sarah03 said:


> I'm sorry



It was in my purse when it was stolen 



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> In my Cobalt Phoebe!
> Gathered Leather Wallet in Hot Pink
> Floral Wristlet
> Ocelot Wristlet
> Coach Taryn sunglasses
> 
> Not pictured: work badge & pager, iPhone 6
> 
> View attachment 3008472
> 
> View attachment 3008473


Love all the pretty colors and prints!


----------



## zaara10

In my rhyder24 today:


----------



## pbnjam

zaara10 said:


> In my rhyder24 today:
> View attachment 3009065
> View attachment 3009066


Love your slgs, esp that Times Square pouch!


----------



## fuzzymummy

zaara10 said:


> In my rhyder24 today:
> View attachment 3009065
> View attachment 3009066


 Loving that Times Square pouch!!  Who made it and where can I get one?


----------



## Katiesmama

Me three for the Times Square pouch.  Can I also ask a question.  I just bought the floral wristlet this weekend at Dillards.  On sale, and I loved that print the moment I saw it.  But I'm not one to carry a wristlet instead of a purse.   What else do you use yours for?   I had thought maybe of keeping receipts in it, but would love to hear what other uses everyone comes up with.   Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Katiesmama said:


> Me three for the Times Square pouch.  Can I also ask a question.  I just bought the floral wristlet this weekend at Dillards.  On sale, and I loved that print the moment I saw it.  But I'm not one to carry a wristlet instead of a purse.   What else do you use yours for?   I had thought maybe of keeping receipts in it, but would love to hear what other uses everyone comes up with.   Thanks!



I throw small items in mine so I don't have to dig for them....clippers, ponytail band, tin with pain reliever tablets, extra body jewelry, etc, etc.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Katiesmama said:


> Me three for the Times Square pouch.  Can I also ask a question.  I just bought the floral wristlet this weekend at Dillards.  On sale, and I loved that print the moment I saw it.  But I'm not one to carry a wristlet instead of a purse.   What else do you use yours for?   I had thought maybe of keeping receipts in it, but would love to hear what other uses everyone comes up with.   Thanks!



I keep Splenda packets, Plackers, calcium chews, sometimes jewelry ( if I need to remove it ) and assorted other small items in my smaller wristlets. Pretty much anything that can easily clutter up or get lost in my purse goes into smaller wristlets. I wonder how I ever managed before I started organizing my purse by using SLGs!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Katiesmama said:


> Me three for the Times Square pouch.  Can I also ask a question.  I just bought the floral wristlet this weekend at Dillards.  On sale, and I loved that print the moment I saw it.  But I'm not one to carry a wristlet instead of a purse.   What else do you use yours for?   I had thought maybe of keeping receipts in it, but would love to hear what other uses everyone comes up with.   Thanks!


I have a RM pouch that I use just for giftcards.


----------



## zaara10

pbnjam said:


> Love your slgs, esp that Times Square pouch!







fuzzymummy said:


> Loving that Times Square pouch!!  Who made it and where can I get one?







Katiesmama said:


> Me three for the Times Square pouch.  Can I also ask a question.  I just bought the floral wristlet this weekend at Dillards.  On sale, and I loved that print the moment I saw it.  But I'm not one to carry a wristlet instead of a purse.   What else do you use yours for?   I had thought maybe of keeping receipts in it, but would love to hear what other uses everyone comes up with.   Thanks!




Thanks! The pouch was part of a set of 3 I picked up in the travel/luggage section of tj maxx a few months ago. There's no brand name on it, sorry! Just a little birdie icon on the small fabric tag.
This one is a good size to keep makeup in, but my smaller uv coach wristlet holds my hand sanitizer, Tylenol, band aids & tissues. I've also used wristlets for coupons & gift cards.


----------



## Katiesmama

Thank you all for the suggestions!   I usually have odd pieces/scraps of paper in my purse that I've jotted something on to remind myself.   I'll start with keeping these bits and pieces in my wristlet and once started, I'll probably find more and more


----------



## fuzzymummy

Katiesmama said:


> Me three for the Times Square pouch.  Can I also ask a question.  I just bought the floral wristlet this weekend at Dillards.  On sale, and I loved that print the moment I saw it.  But I'm not one to carry a wristlet instead of a purse.   What else do you use yours for?   I had thought maybe of keeping receipts in it, but would love to hear what other uses everyone comes up with.   Thanks!


 I use my wristlets as makeup pouches.  If I'm away on vacation and don't want to lug a purse around then I put most of my makeup in the purse then use them as a wristlet.


----------



## eph3_lin

Hi all,


I have medium black pebbled borough (the first version that came out) and still haven't wear this because the strap that came with the bag is non adjustable strap. 


I asked my fried to buy it for me when she traveled to US however she bought wrong version. I just come across to this forum and I thought maybe you guys can give me suggestion on where to get the adjustable strap for this type of bag?


Or anyone have extra adjustable strap that they want to sell it to me, please 


Thank you


----------



## pbnjam

In my e/w duffle today:

- LC birdcage pouch for lotion, powder, lip balm, pads, comb, sanitizer
- Coach floral embossed slim wallet
- Coach skinny pouch for gift cards, business cards, rewards cards
- Sunglasses in brown case
- Icebreakers, keys, Coach id card case
- LC Foulonne coin purse


----------



## oldbaglover

Well organized, PBJ.  I feel that organized bags stay cleaner and last longer!


----------



## pbnjam

oldbaglover said:


> Well organized, PBJ.  I feel that organized bags stay cleaner and last longer!



Thanks! I hope so.


----------



## letstalkbags

My Rhyder 24 holds a lot for a little bag. 
Cosmetic case, metallic wristlet, lipstick, eos, slim wallet, keys and coin purse .
 ( Thanks Zaara10 for making me "wants" this after seeing your pics. )


----------



## aubergined

letstalkbags said:


> My Rhyder 24 holds a lot for a little bag.
> Cosmetic case, metallic wristlet, lipstick, eos, slim wallet, keys and coin purse .
> ( Thanks Zaara10 for making me "wants" this after seeing your pics. )




Nice colors! love how the floral and red metallic go eith the rhyder


----------



## gayboy

Lately I've been feeling sorry for my Coach Borough bag as it's my fav bag but I didn't use it for a couple of months, so although I only had 2 exams and no plans all day, I carried it... with only my keys, a few pens, my student ID and a bag of maltesers (chocolate)  It was so light, I felt silly...

I would almost never carry as much as in the video, but here's what fits in it when I try (which is barely ever! P.S. the reasons my videos have no 'ladies products' as one viewer kindly worded is because I'm male )


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

gayboy said:


> Lately I've been feeling sorry for my Coach Borough bag as it's my fav bag but I didn't use it for a couple of months, so although I only had 2 exams and no plans all day, I carried it... with only my keys, a few pens, my student ID and a bag of maltesers (chocolate)  It was so light, I felt silly...
> 
> I would almost never carry as much as in the video, but here's what fits in it when I try (which is barely ever! P.S. the reasons my videos have no 'ladies products' as one viewer kindly worded is because I'm male )



Wow, it fits a lot! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sarah03

I'm back to contribute to my favorite thread!  I'm carrying my Platinum Woven Laila. 
View attachment 3033388

Inside:
View attachment 3033390

All coach accessories of course
View attachment 3033391


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> I'm back to contribute to my favorite thread!  I'm carrying my Platinum Woven Laila.
> View attachment 3033388
> 
> Inside:
> View attachment 3033390
> 
> All coach accessories of course
> View attachment 3033391



Love the bag and insides...especially the teal hangtag case!


----------



## letstalkbags

aubergined said:


> Nice colors! love how the floral and red metallic go eith the rhyder


Thanks. The floral print is one of my favorites.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Here's what fits in my new Madison top handle gathered leather bag, 51908. My huge hard case for my Gorgina sunnies, my Madison double L zip wristlet (doubles as a makeup case), saffiano small wallet, and keys.


----------



## carterazo

Inside my juicy colored kelsey:


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is that the larger one.. Outlet version? 
Love the color


----------



## hipchick66

carterazo said:


> Inside my juicy colored kelsey:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035650




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## carterazo

Bag Fetish said:


> Is that the larger one.. Outlet version?
> Love the color



This is the small FP version.


----------



## carterazo

hipchick66 said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thanks!


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> Love the bag and insides...especially the teal hangtag case!



Thank you!



carterazo said:


> Inside my juicy colored kelsey:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035650




I love this kelsey!  It's a great shade of purple.


----------



## hipchick66

What's inside my Snoopy Surrey


----------



## wifeyb

inside my sunflower duffle: 


I finally got this organization thing down!


----------



## Zealous

wifeyb said:


> inside my sunflower duffle:
> View attachment 3054257
> 
> I finally got this organization thing down!




I really like all the bright, fun colors!


----------



## Sarah03

I wasted no time moving in to this pretty bag- Pink Ruby Edie:
View attachment 3058480
View attachment 3058481
View attachment 3058482


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I wasted no time moving in to this pretty bag- Pink Ruby Edie:
> View attachment 3058480
> View attachment 3058481
> View attachment 3058482



what pretty pieces to have in there~


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> what pretty pieces to have in there~




Thank you!


----------



## MarneeB

Sarah03 said:


> I wasted no time moving in to this pretty bag- Pink Ruby Edie:
> View attachment 3058480
> View attachment 3058481
> View attachment 3058482


 
Love that color! And the accessories are lovely!!


----------



## Sarah03

MarneeB said:


> Love that color! And the accessories are lovely!!




Thank you!!


----------



## Sarah03

I've swapped bags, but not accessories. That being said, I'm using my Rhyder 24 in Teal, & it holds the same amount of stuff as my duffle!
View attachment 3070219

View attachment 3070220
View attachment 3070221

My iPhone and teal hangtag case are not pictured.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> I've swapped bags, but not accessories. That being said, I'm using my Rhyder 24 in Teal, & it holds the same amount of stuff as my duffle!
> View attachment 3070219
> 
> View attachment 3070220
> View attachment 3070221
> 
> My iPhone and teal hangtag case are not pictured.



WOW! Love everything!


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> WOW! Love everything!




Thank you!!  I'm excited to carry the Rhyder!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I've swapped bags, but not accessories. That being said, I'm using my Rhyder 24 in Teal, & it holds the same amount of stuff as my duffle!
> View attachment 3070219
> 
> View attachment 3070220
> View attachment 3070221
> 
> My iPhone and teal hangtag case are not pictured.


Love that color! Super cute accessories too!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color! Super cute accessories too!




Thank you!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I've swapped bags, but not accessories. That being said, I'm using my Rhyder 24 in Teal, & it holds the same amount of stuff as my duffle!
> View attachment 3070219
> 
> View attachment 3070220
> View attachment 3070221
> 
> My iPhone and teal hangtag case are not pictured.



Nice accessories! love the teal Ryder too.


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice accessories! love the teal Ryder too.




Thank you!


----------



## Jesabella

Today I'm carrying my Ergo (love those legacy stripes!). I have a mix of accessories but it's mostly Coach bags and Fossil stuff. When I want or need something bigger, I break out my Fossil Vintage Reissue Tote.

Here's my stuff:

Fossil Vintage Reissue wallet
Coach small cosmetic case (violet, pebbled leather)
Coach medium cosmetic case (tourmaline, legacy leather)
Coach double kisslock wristlet (black, signature)
Wilson's Leather change purse (brown, pebbled leather)
Fossil sunglasses in microfiber bag
Cell phone, not pictured




And the second picture is everything packed up in the Ergo!  When I change bags I just move it all in. Sometimes I like the idea of changing my wallet to match my bag but that's just not practical for me.


----------



## wifeyb

I need this double kisslock wristlet!!!! can't find it on eBay!
love this ergo tote!!!!



Jesabella said:


> Today I'm carrying my Ergo (love those legacy stripes!). I have a mix of accessories but it's mostly Coach bags and Fossil stuff. When I want or need something bigger, I break out my Fossil Vintage Reissue Tote.
> 
> Here's my stuff:
> 
> Fossil Vintage Reissue wallet
> Coach small cosmetic case (violet, pebbled leather)
> Coach medium cosmetic case (tourmaline, legacy leather)
> Coach double kisslock wristlet (black, signature)
> Wilson's Leather change purse (brown, pebbled leather)
> Fossil sunglasses in microfiber bag
> Cell phone, not pictured
> 
> View attachment 3075328
> 
> 
> And the second picture is everything packed up in the Ergo!  When I change bags I just move it all in. Sometimes I like the idea of changing my wallet to match my bag but that's just not practical for me.
> 
> View attachment 3075330


----------



## Caspin22

Changed out bag and smalls today so thought I'd take a group shot.  Navy patent Audrey with black violet needlepoint Skinny Wallet, Fuchsia Legacy Lg Wristlet, and small wristlet in the Hawk Feather design.


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> Changed out bag and smalls today so thought I'd take a group shot.  Navy patent Audrey with black violet needlepoint Skinny Wallet, Fuchsia Legacy Lg Wristlet, and small wristlet in the Hawk Feather design.
> 
> View attachment 3077874




Love it all!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Posting this as a reference for a couple of ladies who asked to see...here's what I normally carry to concerts, which is usually the only time I carry small crossbody bags...I fit in my Galaxy S 5 ( with a thin case ), printed out tickets, lipstick or lip balm, and my debit cards and DL ( you can see them peeking out from behind the label. I'm paranoid about oversharing...haha ). I couldn't fit keys or sunnies. Hubby carries his  car keys in his pocket, and I usually leave my sunnies hidden in the car, or just leave them on. This is the smallest bag I own. I am surprised I got as much stuff as I did in there...lol. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Sarah03

iNeedCoffee said:


> Posting this as a reference for a couple of ladies who asked to see...here's what I normally carry to concerts, which is usually the only time I carry small crossbody bags...I fit in my Galaxy S 5 ( with a thin case ), printed out tickets, lipstick or lip balm, and my debit cards and DL ( you can see them peeking out from behind the label. I'm paranoid about oversharing...haha ). I couldn't fit keys or sunnies. Hubby carries his  car keys in his pocket, and I usually leave my sunnies hidden in the car, or just leave them on. This is the smallest bag I own. I am surprised I got as much stuff as I did in there...lol. Hope this helps!!




Thank you for sharing!  I look at this every time I go to Macy's. It's beautiful!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Changed out bag and smalls today so thought I'd take a group shot.  Navy patent Audrey with black violet needlepoint Skinny Wallet, Fuchsia Legacy Lg Wristlet, and small wristlet in the Hawk Feather design.
> 
> View attachment 3077874



What great pieces and bag!


----------



## daisyorange

iNeedCoffee said:


> Posting this as a reference for a couple of ladies who asked to see...here's what I normally carry to concerts, which is usually the only time I carry small crossbody bags...I fit in my Galaxy S 5 ( with a thin case ), printed out tickets, lipstick or lip balm, and my debit cards and DL ( you can see them peeking out from behind the label. I'm paranoid about oversharing...haha ). I couldn't fit keys or sunnies. Hubby carries his  car keys in his pocket, and I usually leave my sunnies hidden in the car, or just leave them on. This is the smallest bag I own. I am surprised I got as much stuff as I did in there...lol. Hope this helps!!


Hi Ineedcoffee, Thanks for the reveal. i can imagine how cute it'll look on you.


----------



## Miats

iNeedCoffee said:


> Posting this as a reference for a couple of ladies who asked to see...here's what I normally carry to concerts, which is usually the only time I carry small crossbody bags...I fit in my Galaxy S 5 ( with a thin case ), printed out tickets, lipstick or lip balm, and my debit cards and DL ( you can see them peeking out from behind the label. I'm paranoid about oversharing...haha ). I couldn't fit keys or sunnies. Hubby carries his  car keys in his pocket, and I usually leave my sunnies hidden in the car, or just leave them on. This is the smallest bag I own. I am surprised I got as much stuff as I did in there...lol. Hope this helps!!



Thank you for doing this review , it's a really good looking little purse. It's too small for me unfortunately... It was either this or crosstown crossbody..so I think I'll go for crosstown


----------



## iNeedCoffee

daisyorange said:


> Hi Ineedcoffee, Thanks for the reveal. i can imagine how cute it'll look on you.


You're welcome. To be honest, the Chanel WOC looked a lot better, but this is A LOT less expensive!! 



Miats said:


> Thank you for doing this review , it's a really good looking little purse. It's too small for me unfortunately... It was either this or crosstown crossbody..so I think I'll go for crosstown



You're welcome. Yes, the clutch wallet is very small. I saw the Crosstown in person at Dilard's. I liked it, but wanted the clutch wallet because of its removable strap.


----------



## a.tsao

HI!Im a newbie here! Im always curious about what people have in their bags, love this forum! I actually just got this bag 2 weeks ago! and Im loving it


----------



## HesitantShopper

a.tsao said:


> HI!Im a newbie here! Im always curious about what people have in their bags, love this forum! I actually just got this bag 2 weeks ago! and Im loving it



Cute items! nice purse as well.


----------



## a.tsao

HesitantShopper said:


> Cute items! nice purse as well.



Thank you!!   That makeup bag is about 5  years old, but still in pretty good shape


----------



## Cyra

Canderson22 said:


> Changed out bag and smalls today so thought I'd take a group shot.  Navy patent Audrey with black violet needlepoint Skinny Wallet, Fuchsia Legacy Lg Wristlet, and small wristlet in the Hawk Feather design.
> 
> View attachment 3077874



Very pretty choices in styles and colors of your smalls!!  You'll be able to see what you need in a flash!!


----------



## Taxitina1530

Coach City Tote... Pics don't do her justice.


----------



## Amata.

Keys, sunglasses, travel-size tube of sunscreen, iPhone, MK wallet, a mini hair brush and a tube of Clearasil 
Sometimes I'm hauling my MacBook air, no problem at all


----------



## Mom2jtv

Taxitina1530 said:


> Coach City Tote... Pics don't do her justice.




I have the lighter colored one on the way. I'm so excited! I debated between this one and the lighter (the color name is escaping me). Your picture makes me wonder if I made the right choice. It's so pretty!


----------



## Headlighted

Contents of my Rhyder crossbody. Holds more than I expected! There's a touch more room if I need anything else but this is my day to day.
Wallet
Lip products
MK Sunglasses (in a pouch since the case is thicker than the bag!
Quest bar (weight loss problems lol!)
Hand sanitizer 
Not pictured is a pen, gum, keys and iPhone.


----------



## pbnjam

Headlighted said:


> Contents of my Rhyder crossbody. Holds more than I expected! There's a touch more room if I need anything else but this is my day to day.
> Wallet
> Lip products
> MK Sunglasses (in a pouch since the case is thicker than the bag!
> Quest bar (weight loss problems lol!)
> Hand sanitizer
> Not pictured is a pen, gum, keys and iPhone.



Love your bag! I have the green one but I like your black one too. Very classy! 
I got the same hand sanitizer scent too. Love these fall scents and load up on it every year.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Headlighted said:


> Contents of my Rhyder crossbody. Holds more than I expected! There's a touch more room if I need anything else but this is my day to day.
> Wallet
> Lip products
> MK Sunglasses (in a pouch since the case is thicker than the bag!
> Quest bar (weight loss problems lol!)
> Hand sanitizer
> Not pictured is a pen, gum, keys and iPhone.



That's so cute!! I used to be anti-small bag, but lately that's ALL I'm carrying. Thank you for posting what will fit in your little cutie.

I always carry protein bars too, so the smaller bags I use have to be able to accommodate. ( I forgot to see if one will fit in the little clutch WOC I posted a while back...bummer. )


----------



## Sarah03

Headlighted said:


> Contents of my Rhyder crossbody. Holds more than I expected! There's a touch more room if I need anything else but this is my day to day.
> 
> Wallet
> 
> Lip products
> 
> MK Sunglasses (in a pouch since the case is thicker than the bag!
> 
> Quest bar (weight loss problems lol!)
> 
> Hand sanitizer
> 
> Not pictured is a pen, gum, keys and iPhone.




This bag is awesome. It really holds a lot for its size!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Headlighted

pbnjam said:


> Love your bag! I have the green one but I like your black one too. Very classy!
> I got the same hand sanitizer scent too. Love these fall scents and load up on it every year.


Your thread was a big part of the reason I was sold on it! I love that scent too, one of the first I can stand. I'll need to get more. I'm on a vanilla kick right now!



iNeedCoffee said:


> That's so cute!! I used to be anti-small bag, but lately that's ALL I'm carrying. Thank you for posting what will fit in your little cutie.
> 
> I always carry protein bars too, so the smaller bags I use have to be able to accommodate. ( I forgot to see if one will fit in the little clutch WOC I posted a while back...bummer. )


I have always been the same way, always needed a big bag. I think that years of diaper bags ruined me, I've become a total minimalist.

They make my life a lot easier. I could probably fit a 2nd in there too if I had to.



Sarah03 said:


> This bag is awesome. It really holds a lot for its size!  Thank you for sharing!



Thanks! There is definitely still space too, I've just become a minimalist. I will say, I had the lipgloss as and hand sani in a hang tag wristlets and it bulked it up too much for my liking with my sunglasses.


----------



## ayumiken

Headlighted said:


> Contents of my Rhyder crossbody. Holds more than I expected! There's a touch more room if I need anything else but this is my day to day.
> Wallet
> Lip products
> MK Sunglasses (in a pouch since the case is thicker than the bag!
> Quest bar (weight loss problems lol!)
> Hand sanitizer
> Not pictured is a pen, gum, keys and iPhone.


Wow! This is great. I love your coach crossbody bag.  It is small but terrible to carry those stuffs you have enumerated.  I love the color and style. Its worth enough. Congrats


----------



## HesitantShopper

Headlighted said:


> Contents of my Rhyder crossbody. Holds more than I expected! There's a touch more room if I need anything else but this is my day to day.
> Wallet
> Lip products
> MK Sunglasses (in a pouch since the case is thicker than the bag!
> Quest bar (weight loss problems lol!)
> Hand sanitizer
> Not pictured is a pen, gum, keys and iPhone.



Pretty roomy bag! and twins on the sanitizer just bought that scent yesterday lol


----------



## ayumiken

a.tsao said:


> HI!Im a newbie here! Im always curious about what people have in their bags, love this forum! I actually just got this bag 2 weeks ago! and Im loving it


I love the pouch in pink stripes


----------



## HesitantShopper

My Madison remake satchel 

Zip around wallet

Peanuts 21 wristlet

And finally embossed apricot wristlet 

There is a slip pocket so it holds my nail stuff and lippy.


----------



## CatePNW

My puddle of smooshy leather, aka Madison Silt Hobo.  

Disney Wallet for my coupons
Coach card holder
Coach sunglasses in Fossil bag

Purse organizer insert has:

Coach wallet
DB Coin case
Cosmetic case
Mints
Lip creams
Keys and fob


----------



## a.tsao

ayumiken said:


> I love the pouch in pink stripes



Thank you


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's in my Rouge Phoebe:
View attachment 3125148

Ray-ban sunglasses (in A. McQueen case)
Tory Burch makeup bag
Lip balm 
Ferragamo card case/wallet 
Hair brush 
Longchamp coin purse 
Alexander Wang key pouch (chargers, thumb drives)
Beats earbuds
Keys
iPhone with MbMJ case


----------



## Sarah03

eehlers said:


> Here's what's in my Rouge Phoebe:
> View attachment 3125148
> 
> Ray-ban sunglasses (in A. McQueen case)
> Tory Burch makeup bag
> Lip balm
> Ferragamo card case/wallet
> Hair brush
> Longchamp coin purse
> Alexander Wang key pouch (chargers, thumb drives)
> Beats earbuds
> Keys
> iPhone with MbMJ case




The polka dots!  I love them!  Great insides- thanks for sharing!


----------



## pbnjam

In my sand legacy duffle: planner, pencil case, wildbeast card case, pack of pens, fossil penguin coin pouch, coach tribal cosmetic case, cole haan case, keys and coach slim envelope wallet.


----------



## CatePNW

eehlers said:


> Here's what's in my Rouge Phoebe:
> View attachment 3125148
> 
> Ray-ban sunglasses (in A. McQueen case)
> Tory Burch makeup bag
> Lip balm
> Ferragamo card case/wallet
> Hair brush
> Longchamp coin purse
> Alexander Wang key pouch (chargers, thumb drives)
> Beats earbuds
> Keys
> iPhone with MbMJ case



Nice accessories and I LOVE that little Longchamp coin purse!


----------



## CatePNW

pbnjam said:


> In my sand legacy duffle: planner, pencil case, wildbeast card case, pack of pens, fossil penguin coin pouch, coach tribal cosmetic case, cole haan case, keys and coach slim envelope wallet.
> View attachment 3125593



So beautiful!  I love that wild beast card case and the tribal case.


----------



## pbnjam

CatePNW said:


> My puddle of smooshy leather, aka Madison Silt Hobo.
> 
> Disney Wallet for my coupons
> Coach card holder
> Coach sunglasses in Fossil bag
> 
> Purse organizer insert has:
> 
> Coach wallet
> DB Coin case
> Cosmetic case
> Mints
> Lip creams
> Keys and fob
> 
> View attachment 3104922
> View attachment 3104923
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104924
> View attachment 3104925



Twins on the organizer.  Love your Disney wallet. I just went to Disney World and now I am obsessed with all things Disney.



CatePNW said:


> So beautiful!  I love that wild beast card case and the tribal case.




Thank you. The wild beast case is very soft, easy to get the cards out and has a good amt of slots.


----------



## MKB0925

pbnjam said:


> In my sand legacy duffle: planner, pencil case, wildbeast card case, pack of pens, fossil penguin coin pouch, coach tribal cosmetic case, cole haan case, keys and coach slim envelope wallet.
> View attachment 3125593



Beautiful. ..love the sand color...so pretty!


----------



## Esquared72

Sarah03 said:


> The polka dots!  I love them!  Great insides- thanks for sharing!







CatePNW said:


> Nice accessories and I LOVE that little Longchamp coin purse!




Thank you! [emoji2]


----------



## pbnjam

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful. ..love the sand color...so pretty!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Caspin22

These are my innards this week. .Legacy large wristlet in Black Cherry, Madison Skinny Wallet in Lacquer Blue, and the hangtag case in green.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Canderson22 said:


> These are my innards this week. .Legacy large wristlet in Black Cherry, Madison Skinny Wallet in Lacquer Blue, and the hangtag case in green.
> 
> View attachment 3128007



Gorgeous colors!


----------



## LV4m3

iNeedCoffee said:


> Posting this as a reference for a couple of ladies who asked to see...here's what I normally carry to concerts, which is usually the only time I carry small crossbody bags...I fit in my Galaxy S 5 ( with a thin case ), printed out tickets, lipstick or lip balm, and my debit cards and DL ( you can see them peeking out from behind the label. I'm paranoid about oversharing...haha ). I couldn't fit keys or sunnies. Hubby carries his  car keys in his pocket, and I usually leave my sunnies hidden in the car, or just leave them on. This is the smallest bag I own. I am surprised I got as much stuff as I did in there...lol. Hope this helps!!




This is so cute! What is the name of this purse?!


----------



## pbnjam

Just when you think I'm done with posting pictures of my saddle bag. Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> Just when you think I'm done with posting pictures of my saddle bag. Lol
> 
> View attachment 3131900


lol. Nahhh don't stop! It's a great bag!


----------



## pbnjam

beachbaggal said:


> lol. Nahhh don't stop! It's a great bag!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Zebra Pheebs and her guts: apricot skinny wallet, zebra small wristlet, my sunnies case, and peach rose saffiano cosmetic bag.


----------



## BleuSaphir

My wallet
LV key pouch 
2 Pens
Earphones 
Hand sanitizer 
Chapstick 
And my iPhone 5s (Not pictured. Using my phone as the camera)


----------



## abwd

pbnjam said:


> Just when you think I'm done with posting pictures of my saddle bag. Lol
> 
> View attachment 3131900



Thank you.  What size is this?


----------



## pbnjam

abwd said:


> Thank you.  What size is this?




This is a medium. It can hold my ipad air, planner, card case, coin case, slim wallet, cosmetic case, keys, earbuds, and phone. It's not as big as a nomad but still a good size.


----------



## abwd

pbnjam said:


> This is a medium. It can hold my ipad air, planner, card case, coin case, slim wallet, cosmetic case, keys, earbuds, and phone. It's not as big as a nomad but still a good size.



Thanks.  I don't think I can pull of a medium, but need the space.  I am in a pickle!!


----------



## scoutmhen

Jesabella said:


> Today I'm carrying my Ergo (love those legacy stripes!). I have a mix of accessories but it's mostly Coach bags and Fossil stuff. When I want or need something bigger, I break out my Fossil Vintage Reissue Tote.
> 
> Here's my stuff:
> 
> Fossil Vintage Reissue wallet
> Coach small cosmetic case (violet, pebbled leather)
> Coach medium cosmetic case (tourmaline, legacy leather)
> Coach double kisslock wristlet (black, signature)
> Wilson's Leather change purse (brown, pebbled leather)
> Fossil sunglasses in microfiber bag
> Cell phone, not pictured
> 
> View attachment 3075328
> 
> 
> And the second picture is everything packed up in the Ergo!  When I change bags I just move it all in. Sometimes I like the idea of changing my wallet to match my bag but that's just not practical for me.
> 
> View attachment 3075330




Glad to see someone showing the Ergo some love! My first Coach was a signature Ergo hobo. Love that Fossil wallet too!


----------



## cot

HesitantShopper said:


> My Madison remake satchel
> 
> Zip around wallet
> 
> Peanuts 21 wristlet
> 
> And finally embossed apricot wristlet
> 
> There is a slip pocket so it holds my nail stuff and lippy.
> 
> View attachment 3104481



Can the wristlet fit in iPhone 6 Plus?


----------



## duckcamolove

I love this! In my Candace I have:


----------



## HesitantShopper

cot said:


> Can the wristlet fit in iPhone 6 Plus?



I am not sure, i can measure it for you?


----------



## overcomer

Here is what's always in my bag :
*Sunglasses/case
*Book and pens
*Purse
*Cell phone
*My keys
*Some snacks


----------



## cot

HesitantShopper said:


> I am not sure, i can measure it for you?



That will be great !!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cot said:


> That will be great !!



Okay..

about 8 1/4 inches wide..

about 5 1/4 inches tall

so yes, in looking at it at 6+ should fit.. my 5 fits with loads of room to spare. It doesn't have much depth, that said being a glove tanned leather it will expand.

hope that helps, feel free to ask more if you wish, i love the turnlock on it!


----------



## cot

HesitantShopper said:


> Okay..
> 
> about 8 1/4 inches wide..
> 
> about 5 1/4 inches tall
> 
> so yes, in looking at it at 6+ should fit.. my 5 fits with loads of room to spare. It doesn't have much depth, that said being a glove tanned leather it will expand.
> 
> hope that helps, feel free to ask more if you wish, i love the turnlock on it!



Thanks, this is really helpful 
Will be getting it if there's still stocks
The other wristlet I got was just too small to fit 6plus


----------



## pbnjam

Packed less today since I won't be going to gym today and don't have my ipad air with me. Since upgrading to iphone 6s, I think I can survive without my ipad air. 

Here with me today is my Sephora cosmetic bag, Dooney wallet, Fossil card case, Coach round coin purse and keys.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Packed less today since I won't be going to gym today and don't have my ipad air with me. Since upgrading to iphone 6s, I think I can survive without my ipad air.
> 
> Here with me today is my Sephora cosmetic bag, Dooney wallet, Fossil card case, Coach round coin purse and keys.
> 
> View attachment 3157022




Absolutely love this bag! And I agree the 6s is everything !!!


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Absolutely love this bag! And I agree the 6s is everything !!!




Thank you. I upgraded from 5s to 6s so the screen is a lil bigger which helps a lot. I love the rose gold!


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Thank you. I upgraded from 5s to 6s so the screen is a lil bigger which helps a lot. I love the rose gold!




I went from a Samsung... Yup love the rose gold and got that even though I dislike pink [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Packed less today since I won't be going to gym today and don't have my ipad air with me. Since upgrading to iphone 6s, I think I can survive without my ipad air.
> 
> Here with me today is my Sephora cosmetic bag, Dooney wallet, Fossil card case, Coach round coin purse and keys.
> 
> View attachment 3157022



I love how organized your things are a and the pouches are so pretty.   Very inspired now!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Packed less today since I won't be going to gym today and don't have my ipad air with me. Since upgrading to iphone 6s, I think I can survive without my ipad air.
> 
> Here with me today is my Sephora cosmetic bag, Dooney wallet, Fossil card case, Coach round coin purse and keys.
> 
> View attachment 3157022



Lovely pieces! twins on the round coin pouch(tho mine resides with my oldest daughter now lol)


----------



## Sarah03

What's in my Champagne Gathered Lindsey...





Hot Pink Gathered Zip Around, Pink floral wristlet, KS Planner, sunglasses, ibuprofen, mints, etc. I love this bag!


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> I love how organized your things are a and the pouches are so pretty.   Very inspired now!





HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely pieces! twins on the round coin pouch(tho mine resides with my oldest daughter now lol)


 Thank you Iamminda and HS. Eek my 4 yo niece keeps asking to play with my round coin pouch to pretend to go shopping with it.


Sarah03 said:


> What's in my Champagne Gathered Lindsey...
> View attachment 3165561
> 
> View attachment 3165562
> View attachment 3165563
> 
> Hot Pink Gathered Zip Around, Pink floral wristlet, KS Planner, sunglasses, ibuprofen, mints, etc. I love this bag!


 Champagne is so pretty!! Love all the pink slgs too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Thank you Iamminda and HS. *Eek my 4 yo niece keeps asking to play with my round coin pouch to pretend to go shopping with it.
> *
> Champagne is so pretty!! Love all the pink slgs too.



LOL. Well my girly who has it is all grown and married but she saw i didn't use it much and felt it needed purpose -with her- lol.


----------



## Mariquel

Sarah03 said:


> What's in my Champagne Gathered Lindsey...
> View attachment 3165561
> 
> View attachment 3165562
> View attachment 3165563
> 
> Hot Pink Gathered Zip Around, Pink floral wristlet, KS Planner, sunglasses, ibuprofen, mints, etc. I love this bag!



Your Lindsey has such a beautiful sheen! Love the look of your accessories with the lining too.


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's in my Taxi Tote:
View attachment 3168383


----------



## Sarah03

What's in my Racing Green Ace Satchel


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> What's in my Racing Green Ace Satchel
> View attachment 3193492
> 
> View attachment 3193494
> 
> View attachment 3193496




Wow she can fit a good amount of stuff! Beautiful bag and love all the accessories!


----------



## CatePNW

I love the eye candy in this thread!  Shame that these pretty littles spend their time hiding in the bags!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> What's in my Racing Green Ace Satchel
> View attachment 3193492
> 
> View attachment 3193494
> 
> View attachment 3193496




Gorgeous bag and insides!


----------



## singe242

My Nomad and what's inside! I love this bag SO much.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Sarah03 said:


> What's in my Champagne Gathered Lindsey...
> View attachment 3165561
> 
> View attachment 3165562
> View attachment 3165563
> 
> Hot Pink Gathered Zip Around, Pink floral wristlet, KS Planner, sunglasses, ibuprofen, mints, etc. I love this bag!



Hey Sarah, where is your wristlet from? The pattern/style of it.. Is it a new collection? Or a bit older? I can only find a limited amount of them (if any) online, its super cute


----------



## Sarah03

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Hey Sarah, where is your wristlet from? The pattern/style of it.. Is it a new collection? Or a bit older? I can only find a limited amount of them (if any) online, its super cute




I got it from Macy's in the spring (I think).  I can't remember the name of the print. If I figure it out, I'll report back!


----------



## Caspin22

singe242 said:


> My Nomad and what's inside! I love this bag SO much.




I spy a Large Legacy Wristlet and a Madison Skinny Wallet!  I have both in several colors each and am never without one of each in my bag. Favorite accessories ever!!!


----------



## CatePNW

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Hey Sarah, where is your wristlet from? The pattern/style of it.. Is it a new collection? Or a bit older? I can only find a limited amount of them (if any) online, its super cute



That light pink floral is the Bramble Rose pattern, think it's from last year.


----------



## Sarah03

CatePNW said:


> That light pink floral is the Bramble Rose pattern, think it's from last year.







Sarah03 said:


> I got it from Macy's in the spring (I think).  I can't remember the name of the print. If I figure it out, I'll report back!







lotusflowerbaum said:


> Hey Sarah, where is your wristlet from? The pattern/style of it.. Is it a new collection? Or a bit older? I can only find a limited amount of them (if any) online, its super cute




Yes!  It is called Bramble Rose. Thanks, CatePNW!


----------



## Robertchase

Wallet, phone, keys, lip gloss and altoids


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

fendifemale said:


> The one I'm talking about looks a lot like that but has a bigger folding flap over it and the same signature buckle (maybe a bit bigger buckle). I love it, and if you are in the corporate/professional world ppl cant help but take you serious with a bag like this.



Thank you !


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I finally switched out of my Kristin, and switched to holiday innards. I'll keep the colors until New Year's Day, probably. I wish I had a red tassel to add to my bag. I have carnelian, but haven't tried it yet to see if it's too orangey red.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

And of course, I forgot to attach the picture.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> And of course, I forgot to attach the picture.



Love all that X-mas goodness!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> And of course, I forgot to attach the picture.



what pretty items! great bag too.


----------



## Mariquel

iNeedCoffee said:


> And of course, I forgot to attach the picture.



Love the colors of your items, especially the ever-beautiful Emerald duffle.


----------



## Caspin22

iNeedCoffee said:


> And of course, I forgot to attach the picture.




Love it all!!!


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> And of course, I forgot to attach the picture.



Very pretty!  Great idea to do Christmas color bags this month.


----------



## Sarah03

What's in my Coach Swagger Crossbody (35956)






LV Cles for my ID and CCs
Coach card case for all other cards
Wristlet for odds & ends
My iPhone 6 fits in the back slip pocket


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> What's in my Coach Swagger Crossbody (35956)
> View attachment 3212504
> 
> View attachment 3212506
> 
> View attachment 3212508
> 
> LV Cles for my ID and CCs
> Coach card case for all other cards
> Wristlet for odds & ends
> My iPhone 6 fits in the back slip pocket



I love this bag! It's insides are pretty too! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> I love this bag! It's insides are pretty too! Thanks for posting!!!




You're welcome!  Macy's.com has it at a good price right now.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> You're welcome!  Macy's.com has it at a good price right now.



Hmmmmm &#128552;&#128552;


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Sarah03 said:


> What's in my Coach Swagger Crossbody (35956)
> View attachment 3212504
> 
> View attachment 3212506
> 
> View attachment 3212508
> 
> LV Cles for my ID and CCs
> Coach card case for all other cards
> Wristlet for odds & ends
> My iPhone 6 fits in the back slip pocket


 Love it all!


----------



## Sarah03

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Love it all!




Thank you!


----------



## Bayou Minou

Sarah03 said:


> What's in my Coach Swagger Crossbody (35956)
> View attachment 3212504
> 
> View attachment 3212506
> 
> View attachment 3212508
> 
> LV Cles for my ID and CCs
> Coach card case for all other cards
> Wristlet for odds & ends
> My iPhone 6 fits in the back slip pocket



Oh so pretty!!!

I was in Belk's tonight and saw the hologram tote.  I must have looked like a kid, all wide eyed gawking at it.  Came home and just ordered the wristlet.


----------



## Sarah03

Bayou Minou said:


> Oh so pretty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Belk's tonight and saw the hologram tote.  I must have looked like a kid, all wide eyed gawking at it.  Came home and just ordered the wristlet.




Thank you! Hologram is a great choice- post pics when your wristlet arrives!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Sarah03 said:


> I've swapped bags, but not accessories. That being said, I'm using my Rhyder 24 in Teal, & it holds the same amount of stuff as my duffle!
> View attachment 3070219
> 
> View attachment 3070220
> View attachment 3070221
> 
> My iPhone and teal hangtag case are not pictured.



You can fit all that in there?! Omg I may need to get this!


----------



## Sarah03

lotusflowerbaum said:


> You can fit all that in there?! Omg I may need to get this!




Yes!  That little bag holds a ton & it isn't heavy at all. It's one of my favorite small bags.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Sarah03 said:


> Yes!  That little bag holds a ton & it isn't heavy at all. It's one of my favorite small bags.



I can't decide between the regular or this... but after your picture... lol I think I may have found my answer !


----------



## Sarah03

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I can't decide between the regular or this... but after your picture... lol I think I may have found my answer !




I tried the regular, and I felt like the shape didn't work as well for me. It pained me to return it, but it just looked weird on me. The 24 is a great size though. I use it quite a bit.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Sarah03 said:


> I tried the regular, and I felt like the shape didn't work as well for me. It pained me to return it, but it just looked weird on me. The 24 is a great size though. I use it quite a bit.




Sarah! Thanks to you, I've purchased a pre loved gunmetal rhyder 24. 
 G1493. 33684 Im guessing it was made July 2014..if I deciphered that right? Lol


----------



## Sarah03

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Sarah! Thanks to you, I've purchased a pre loved gunmetal rhyder 24.
> 
> G1493. 33684 Im guessing it was made July 2014..if I deciphered that right? Lol




Awesome!  Yes, G14 is July 14. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## pbnjam

My last Coach wimb for 2015.... Lol just making it sound special. [emoji38] Happy New Year my Coach loving friends! [emoji322]&#127870;






Carried this rhyder crossbody today. Only my phone was not included.


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> My last Coach wimb for 2015.... Lol just making it sound special. [emoji38] Happy New Year my Coach loving friends! [emoji322]&#127870;
> 
> View attachment 3227886
> 
> View attachment 3227887
> 
> 
> Carried this rhyder crossbody today. Only my phone was not included.



Happy New Year!  I love this bag!  Twinnie on the DE cles.  I want that monogram round coin purse.


----------



## Sarah03

pbnjam said:


> My last Coach wimb for 2015.... Lol just making it sound special. [emoji38] Happy New Year my Coach loving friends! [emoji322]&#127870;
> 
> View attachment 3227886
> 
> View attachment 3227887
> 
> 
> Carried this rhyder crossbody today. Only my phone was not included.




Love this! And buster, too!


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year!  I love this bag!  Twinnie on the DE cles.  I want that monogram round coin purse.




Thank you! My favorite LV slg is this cles. I put my metrocard and keys in there which ensures that I reach for it everyday. I just love it! Round coin purse was bought on a whim.. So far I have decided to use it for earbuds. Have you heard that it may be discontinued?


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> My last Coach wimb for 2015.... Lol just making it sound special. [emoji38] Happy New Year my Coach loving friends! [emoji322]&#127870;
> 
> View attachment 3227886
> 
> View attachment 3227887
> 
> 
> Carried this rhyder crossbody today. Only my phone was not included.




Love your innards and Happy New Year! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> Love this! And buster, too!





frivofrugalista said:


> Love your innards and Happy New Year! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Thank you ladies! My New Year's resolution regarding bags is to not buy anymore small bags  and just really make sure each new bag purchase fits my lifestyle. **Notice I did not say to go on ban. Trying not to break any resolutions...


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! My favorite LV slg is this cles. I put my metrocard and keys in there which ensures that I reach for it everyday. I just love it! Round coin purse was bought on a whim.. So far I have decided to use it for earbuds. Have you heard that it may be discontinued?



I haven't heard about it possibly being discontinued (oh no!).  I love my cles too--all three canvas and vernis go in my purse so I use them everyday too.  How did I survive without them before?  Lol


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Thank you ladies! My New Year's resolution regarding bags is to not buy anymore small bags  and just really make sure each new bag purchase fits my lifestyle. **Notice I did not say to go on ban. Trying not to break any resolutions...




Lol, I need a ban! [emoji28] after many LV purchases this year and a lot of selling I only try and buy bags that fit my lifestyle too. One in, one out policy worked really well so I will stick to that!


----------



## MKB0925

pbnjam said:


> My last Coach wimb for 2015.... Lol just making it sound special. [emoji38] Happy New Year my Coach loving friends! [emoji322]&#127870;
> 
> View attachment 3227886
> 
> View attachment 3227887
> 
> 
> Carried this rhyder crossbody today. Only my phone was not included.




I Love this...it is definitely a great last purchase! Happy New Year!


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> I haven't heard about it possibly being discontinued (oh no!).  I love my cles too--all three canvas and vernis go in my purse so I use them everyday too.  How did I survive without them before?  Lol



I heard one youtuber mention that but I don't know for sure. What do you put in your cles? You use them all in one bag? 



frivofrugalista said:


> Lol, I need a ban! [emoji28] after many LV purchases this year and a lot of selling I only try and buy bags that fit my lifestyle too. One in, one out policy worked really well so I will stick to that!



I should do that too! I need to do one big clean first and then implement one in, one out. 



MKB0925 said:


> I Love this...it is definitely a great last purchase! Happy New Year!




Thank you! My first purchase of the year is coming soon! [emoji51][emoji2]


----------



## reginatina

My new black Nomad. I didn't remove any of the wrappings or even the price tag from it, but using it tonight for date night. Its contents are:  

--  Filofax mini classic organiser, black (typical planner stuff along with identification, insurance cards, and bank cards)
--  Coach Skinny Mini, black with white contrast stitching (money and gift cards)
--  Mesh pen pouch, black (pens, ear buds)
--  Basics makeup pouch (Mirror, tweezers, mini manicure kit, hair ties, pain reliever, Gas X, tampon, hand sanitizer, lotion, floss, lip balm, tissues, gum)
--  Sunglasses
--  Keys and Garage door opener 
--  iPhone 5s in Hello Kitty case


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> I heard one youtuber mention that but I don't know for sure. What do you put in your cles? You use them all in one bag?
> [emoji51][emoji2]



I posted it elsewhere but I don't use a wallet anymore.  My cash goes in a ZCP. One cles holds DL, insurance cards, main bank/credit cards.  Another cles holds library card, Costco Macy's and other credit cards.  Another holds reward cards and Starbucks cards.  Another holds receipts.  Just got a mini pochette which I will put my Chapstick, lotion, aspirin, tic tac, etc.  I want a zippy Multicartes later when they restock. Guess I have become a big SLG fan.  So you bought something already this year?  That was fast .


----------



## pbnjam

reginatina said:


> My new black Nomad. I didn't remove any of the wrappings or even the price tag from it, but using it tonight for date night. Its contents are:
> 
> --  Filofax mini classic organiser, black (typical planner stuff along with identification, insurance cards, and bank cards)
> --  Coach Skinny Mini, black with white contrast stitching (money and gift cards)
> --  Mesh pen pouch, black (pens, ear buds)
> --  Basics makeup pouch (Mirror, tweezers, mini manicure kit, hair ties, pain reliever, Gas X, tampon, hand sanitizer, lotion, floss, lip balm, tissues, gum)
> --  Sunglasses
> --  Keys and Garage door opener
> --  iPhone 5s in Hello Kitty case



Gorgeous bag! Love your HK accessories. [emoji1]



Iamminda said:


> I posted it elsewhere but I don't use a wallet anymore.  My cash goes in a ZCP. One cles holds DL, insurance cards, main bank/credit cards.  Another cles holds library card, Costco Macy's and other credit cards.  Another holds reward cards and Starbucks cards.  Another holds receipts.  Just got a mini pochette which I will put my Chapstick, lotion, aspirin, tic tac, etc.  I want a zippy Multicartes later when they restock. Guess I have become a big SLG fan.  So you bought something already this year?  That was fast .




O that's interesting! I'm always looking for new ideas to use that lil cles. Slgs are fun, small, and just as dangerous for the wallet. Yes I bought a new bag a few days ago from FOS with the help of a friend. Can't wait to get it soon. [emoji2]


----------



## reginatina

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous bag! Love your HK accessories. [emoji1]



Thanks, pbnj!  I'm loving your bags. You're the reason I need a saddle bag in my life. Waiting for the additional colors in the 37200 to become available.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

pbnjam said:


> My last Coach wimb for 2015.... Lol just making it sound special. [emoji38] Happy New Year my Coach loving friends! [emoji322]&#127870;
> 
> View attachment 3227886
> 
> View attachment 3227887
> 
> 
> Carried this rhyder crossbody today. Only my phone was not included.



Love your collection !!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Sarah03 said:


> Awesome!  Yes, G14 is July 14. Can't wait to see pics!



Yes I'll post them in the mini reveal thread and try to tag you!!  I can't wait to use it


----------



## pbnjam

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Love your collection !!


Thank you! 


reginatina said:


> Thanks, pbnj!  I'm loving your bags. You're the reason I need a saddle bag in my life. Waiting for the additional colors in the 37200 to become available.



Yes we all need saddle bags! LOL. I really like it. Actually think this may be the best saddle bag out there this season... Love the pockets.


----------



## Sarah03

My studded Gramercy came today. I had a hard time finding info or pics of any Gramercy, so here's a few pics of her with my stuff inside


----------



## Sarah03

What's in my Holgram Market tote?  More hologram things! Haha


----------



## frivofrugalista

This bag holds quite a bit with room to spare: mini Rhyder Satchel


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> This bag holds quite a bit with room to spare: mini Rhyder Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243953




So cute & I love your accessories. Buster is too cute! I love my Rhyder 24s. They are the roomiest small bags around!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> So cute & I love your accessories. Buster is too cute! I love my Rhyder 24s. They are the roomiest small bags around!




Thank you, I'm trying to rotate all my bags and slgs and purge what I don't use. I love the Ryder's, such a sturdy bag!
And I love all your posts and accessories, just been a bit lazy replying. [emoji23] You truly have a great collection.


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you, I'm trying to rotate all my bags and slgs and purge what I don't use. I love the Ryder's, such a sturdy bag!
> And I love all your posts and accessories, just been a bit lazy replying. [emoji23] You truly have a great collection.




I am also doing the bag rotation- I've got my eyes on some new bags (as usual).  It's a good feeling to sell of the bags that are not getting the love they need!  Thanks for the compliments- you also have a beautiful collection!!


----------



## MKB0925

frivofrugalista said:


> This bag holds quite a bit with room to spare: mini Rhyder Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243953




Wow...that is a really good amount! Nice insides and love the Rhyder! [emoji106]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> I am also doing the bag rotation- I've got my eyes on some new bags (as usual).  It's a good feeling to sell of the bags that are not getting the love they need!  Thanks for the compliments- you also have a beautiful collection!!



Yup, I'm waiting for the fall and Mickey collection and saving up! And thank you [emoji5]&#65039;



MKB0925 said:


> Wow...that is a really good amount! Nice insides and love the Rhyder! [emoji106]



Thank you, can fit more in but don't need to carry extras I don't need


----------



## Dmurphy1

frivofrugalista said:


> This bag holds quite a bit with room to spare: mini Rhyder Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243953


Gorgeous !! Love the Rhyder satchel, enjoy !!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous !! Love the Rhyder satchel, enjoy !!




Thanks!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Are there any Sierra satchels posted.. I'd love to see what one holds  

Or even a thread on them, thanks


----------



## CatePNW

Mixed Media Preston.  Holds so much more than I have in it too.


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> What's in my Holgram Market tote?  More hologram things! Haha
> View attachment 3236136
> 
> View attachment 3236137


Gorgeous hologram! The color is so dreamy.


frivofrugalista said:


> This bag holds quite a bit with room to spare: mini Rhyder Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243953


Love your accessories esp the lil Coach red card case and epi SLGs.


CatePNW said:


> Mixed Media Preston.  Holds so much more than I have in it too.
> 
> View attachment 3247577
> View attachment 3247578


Cute pouches! Love the little cherry too.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sarah03 said:


> My studded Gramercy came today. I had a hard time finding info or pics of any Gramercy, so here's a few pics of her with my stuff inside
> View attachment 3233451
> 
> View attachment 3233452
> 
> View attachment 3233453
> 
> View attachment 3233454



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## Mariquel

Sarah03 said:


> What's in my Holgram Market tote?  More hologram things! Haha
> View attachment 3236136
> 
> View attachment 3236137



That's one gorgeous set!


----------



## Mariquel

frivofrugalista said:


> This bag holds quite a bit with room to spare: mini Rhyder Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243953





CatePNW said:


> Mixed Media Preston.  Holds so much more than I have in it too.
> 
> View attachment 3247577
> View attachment 3247578



Lots of slgs.......women after my own heart!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Mariquel said:


> Lots of slgs.......women after my own heart!




[emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## Sarah03

Mariquel said:


> That's one gorgeous set!




Thank you!


----------



## tanpeaches

Stanton Carryall 26 on metallic cherry. It holds a lot more than I thought.


----------



## MKB0925

tanpeaches said:


> View attachment 3256183
> 
> 
> Stanton Carryall 26 on metallic cherry. It holds a lot more than I thought.




Wow that is a a lot!  Love all your accessories and beautiful bag too!


----------



## tanpeaches

MKB0925 said:


> Wow that is a a lot!  Love all your accessories and beautiful bag too!




Thank you &#128578;


----------



## Hlopez707

This is what I'm currently carrying, could anyone please give me the name of this bag? My boyfriend got it for me 2 years ago and I never got the name of it?


----------



## Caspin22

Hlopez707 said:


> View attachment 3259448
> 
> View attachment 3259449
> 
> This is what I'm currently carrying, could anyone please give me the name of this bag? My boyfriend got it for me 2 years ago and I never got the name of it?




It appears to be F18917 Peyton Signature Tote. You can confirm by looking at the numbers stamped on the creed patch on the inside lining of the bag.


----------



## Mia Wallace

*Inside my Bohemian Pinnacle...It's been 10 years and I'm still in love with the Legacy Stripe.
*


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mia Wallace said:


> *Inside my Bohemian Pinnacle...It's been 10 years and I'm still in love with the Legacy Stripe.
> 
> *




Oh wow love all those stripes! [emoji3]


----------



## Mia Wallace

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow love all those stripes! [emoji3]


*Thank you BeachBagGal!!!*


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Mia Wallace said:


> *Inside my Bohemian Pinnacle...It's been 10 years and I'm still in love with the Legacy Stripe.
> *


Legacy stripes are very classic and cheery. Good choice!


----------



## Mia Wallace

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Legacy stripes are very classic and cheery. Good choice!


Thank you Ouiouilexiaussi. Legacy stripes are cheery...I think that's why I'm still in love with it!


----------



## Mariquel

Mia Wallace said:


> *Inside my Bohemian Pinnacle...It's been 10 years and I'm still in love with the Legacy Stripe.
> *



Of course you do......those are great classics!


----------



## reginatina

Mia Wallace said:


> *Inside my Bohemian Pinnacle...It's been 10 years and I'm still in love with the Legacy Stripe.*




All those stripes are giving me legacy stripe envy!  So timeless.  Gonna search the bay for some goodies.


----------



## Moving to Texas

Mia Wallace said:


> *Inside my Bohemian Pinnacle...It's been 10 years and I'm still in love with the Legacy Stripe.
> *


Love the bag and accessories


----------



## Moving to Texas

Bag Fetish said:


> Are there any Sierra satchels posted.. I'd love to see what one holds
> 
> Or even a thread on them, thanks


Love the accessories


----------



## Mia Wallace

reginatina said:


> All those stripes are giving me legacy stripe envy!  So timeless.  Gonna search the bay for some goodies.





Moving to Texas said:


> Love the bag and accessories



Thank you Ladies...


----------



## tanpeaches

Everything I need for work.


----------



## MKB0925

tanpeaches said:


> Everything I need for work.
> 
> View attachment 3278848
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278869




So pretty! I love Hailey and such pretty insides!


----------



## yellowbernie

Inside my new Black Rogue.


----------



## SEWDimples

yellowbernie said:


> Inside my new Black Rogue.



This bag is gorgeous!!!


----------



## yellowbernie

SEWDimples said:


> This bag is gorgeous!!!


Thanks


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

yellowbernie said:


> Inside my new Black Rogue.


I never really paid Rogue that much attention, but it looks amazing here


----------



## Sarah03

In my Cornflower Rogue


----------



## Mariquel

Sarah03 said:


> In my Cornflower Rogue
> View attachment 3305690
> View attachment 3305691



Love the variety of colors you carry in your pretty Cornflower Rogue! Great slg's!


----------



## pbnjam

tanpeaches said:


> Everything I need for work.
> 
> View attachment 3278848
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278869



Very pretty accessories! Your bag looks small but it holds a lot. Perfect!



yellowbernie said:


> Inside my new Black Rogue.



Gorgeous bag and fun accessories! Love the Bang pouch.



Sarah03 said:


> In my Cornflower Rogue
> View attachment 3305690
> View attachment 3305691




Cornflower is so pretty! Cute pouches too. Do you put anything on the sides or only in the zippered compartment?


----------



## Sarah03

Mariquel said:


> Love the variety of colors you carry in your pretty Cornflower Rogue! Great slg's!




Thank you!


pbnjam said:


> Cornflower is so pretty! Cute pouches too. Do you put anything on the sides or only in the zippered compartment?




Thank you! I think I'm going to limit what I put in the sides- I'll probably just put my phone in there.


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what is currently in my Madison N/S Tote in Midnight Oak (I have this bag in Scarlet, too - really need to carry it more often!)


----------



## Ellapretty

I can fit so much into my vintage Coach Willis - my full-size wallet, phone, keys and even my makeup pouch!


----------



## sandyclaws

This is my fav thread!! Love seeing what everyone keeps inside


----------



## reginatina

sandyclaws said:


> this is my fav thread!! Love seeing what everyone keeps inside



+1


----------



## KM7029

Here is what is in my bag:


----------



## Caspin22

Today's smalls - Legacy Large Wristlet in Champagne, Shearling Wristlet in Banana, and Madison Skinny Wallet in Parchment Python.


----------



## sandyclaws

Canderson22 said:


> Today's smalls - Legacy Large Wristlet in Champagne, Shearling Wristlet in Banana, and Madison Skinny Wallet in Parchment Python.
> 
> View attachment 3314449




I love that splash of yellow!


----------



## hallie1983

In the Rogue today! Flying with congestion 

Note: an iPad fits perfectly inside the Rogue!


----------



## mrskolar09

In my new to me colorblock Willis, I have:

Makeup compact, foaming hand sanitizer, packet of Kleenex, scribble mini skinny with store club cards attached (it's stuffed with extra cards that don't fit in my wallet), optic small wristlet with coupons and gift cards inside, zip wallet, Lip Smacker, and pen.  

I also carry an iPhone 6 in an Otterbox case, which either goes inside or in the outside pocket, but I used it to snap the picture.  

I never gave the Willis much thought when there were tons of them being released, but since then I've had two kids, and I gave it a second look when I found one in a resale shop.  It's ended up being my perfect hands free mommy bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

mrskolar09 said:


> View attachment 3318306
> 
> 
> In my new to me colorblock Willis, I have:
> 
> Makeup compact, foaming hand sanitizer, packet of Kleenex, scribble mini skinny with store club cards attached (it's stuffed with extra cards that don't fit in my wallet), optic small wristlet with coupons and gift cards inside, zip wallet, Lip Smacker, and pen.
> 
> I also carry an iPhone 6 in an Otterbox case, which either goes inside or in the outside pocket, but I used it to snap the picture.
> 
> I never gave the Will much thought when there were tons of them being released, but since then I've had two kids, and I gave it a second look when I found one in a resale shop.  It's ended up being my perfect hands free mommy bag!




So cute and love the color! [emoji3]


----------



## mrskolar09

Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Iluvhaute

LV cosmetic pouch and key holder 
Current wallet at the moment, which is a wristlet. 
Sunglasses
Business cards in pink coach thingy.

I have been walking around with all my stuff in my new Rouge, as I'm trying to decide if I'm going to keep her.


----------



## Iluvhaute

hallie1983 said:


> View attachment 3317203
> 
> 
> In the Rogue today! Flying with congestion
> 
> Note: an iPad fits perfectly inside the Rogue!




I haven't  yet used the suede pockets on my rogue. They feel so delicate [emoji21]


----------



## soonergirl

Iluvhaute said:


> I haven't  yet used the suede pockets on my rogue. They feel so delicate [emoji21]




Had a SA tell me yesterday they are starting to get comments/complaints about the suede wearing poorly.


----------



## Iluvhaute

soonergirl said:


> Had a SA tell me yesterday they are starting to get comments/complaints about the suede wearing poorly.



Ah come on! I hope not. But it does feel really...thin? Is that the right way to describe it?


----------



## Shortee619

Black Coach cosmetic bag, rose gold Coach wallet, portable phone charger, gum and a travel size perfume &#128522;


----------



## Caspin22

eehlers said:


> Here's what is currently in my Madison N/S Tote in Midnight Oak (I have this bag in Scarlet, too - really need to carry it more often!)
> View attachment 3306966



Where is the "nerd alert" pouch from, please?  I love it!


----------



## carterazo

Sarah03 said:


> In my Cornflower Rogue
> View attachment 3305690
> View attachment 3305691



What a gorgeous combination of slg's.  I must look at this line.  They go with everything!


----------



## Esquared72

Canderson22 said:


> Where is the "nerd alert" pouch from, please?  I love it!




Thanks! It's a Rebecca Minkoff Erin pouch. I got it 3 or 4 years ago from Nordstrom.


----------



## Sarah03

carterazo said:


> What a gorgeous combination of slg's.  I must look at this line.  They go with everything!




Thank you! They are from the hologram collection.


----------



## Caspin22

eehlers said:


> Thanks! It's a Rebecca Minkoff Erin pouch. I got it 3 or 4 years ago from Nordstrom.




Thank you!!


----------



## PrettyCoachGirl

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 3328427
> 
> 
> LV cosmetic pouch and key holder
> Current wallet at the moment, which is a wristlet.
> Sunglasses
> Business cards in pink coach thingy.
> 
> I have been walking around with all my stuff in my new Rouge, as I'm trying to decide if I'm going to keep her.


So pretty!


----------



## lobeey

I always carry 
-lipstick
-mascara
-phone
-wallet
- sunglasses
-books

Should really get one bigger coach bags to keep them all in !


----------



## lobeey

tanpeaches said:


> Everything I need for work.
> 
> View attachment 3278848
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278869


Nice choice of perfume


----------



## lobeey

Sarah03 said:


> What's in my Coach Swagger Crossbody (35956)
> View attachment 3212504
> 
> View attachment 3212506
> 
> View attachment 3212508
> 
> LV Cles for my ID and CCs
> Coach card case for all other cards
> Wristlet for odds & ends
> My iPhone 6 fits in the back slip pocket


I never seen such combo for swagger before, not in my country at least. Sweet !


----------



## GirlyNerd

I carry two bags daily... previous laptop bag died a few months ago and I replaced it with a coach Metropolitan Courier in mahogany during the last PCE. I had my eye on this bag for years but kept getting distracted...

My only gripe about the Metropolitan Courier is the laptop sleeve in it does not fit the 15 inch macbook pro... I can't get away with a macbook air as I need the pro with the discrete gfx card and moving to a non macbook gives me other problems I have to sort through. This means I end up using the main compartment for the laptop and the laptop sleeve for my ipad and other items. 

Metropolitan Courier carries:
- macbook pro 15 inch 
- ipad 2 
- laptop charger cable
- iphone/ipad charger cable
- connecter dongles x3
- power brick converter dongle
- donut notebook
- donut pen and normal pen
- usb stick

metro courier also has the googly charm and the orange tassel to dress it up. Originally this bag was going to get large pepper Rexy but it didn't work out so well in practice. 

My other bag is the medium size Rogue in chalk. I don't find this bag heavy but I admit that I don't have the original Rogue to compare it against. The Rogue does not get as heavy as my large Rory. I think because I can't stuff as many things in it. 

Rogue carries: 
- wallet 
- iphone 6s (not pictured)
- Rx regular glasses
- Rx computer glasses for wearing over contacts
- sunglasses (not pictured)
- foundation/powder
- earbud headphones 
- 2 sets of keys plus car key (not pictured)
- access key for work
- business card case
- kate spade bee coin purse
- teal coach makeup bag carries medication, extra contacts, eye drops, contact solution, contact case


----------



## HandbagDiva354

GirlyNerd said:


> I carry two bags daily... previous laptop bag died a few months ago and I replaced it with a coach Metropolitan Courier in mahogany during the last PCE. I had my eye on this bag for years but kept getting distracted...
> 
> My only gripe about the Metropolitan Courier is the laptop sleeve in it does not fit the 15 inch macbook pro... I can't get away with a macbook air as I need the pro with the discrete gfx card and moving to a non macbook gives me other problems I have to sort through. This means I end up using the main compartment for the laptop and the laptop sleeve for my ipad and other items.
> 
> Metropolitan Courier carries:
> - macbook pro 15 inch
> - ipad 2
> - laptop charger cable
> - iphone/ipad charger cable
> - connecter dongles x3
> - power brick converter dongle
> - donut notebook
> - donut pen and normal pen
> - usb stick
> 
> metro courier also has the googly charm and the orange tassel to dress it up. Originally this bag was going to get large pepper Rexy but it didn't work out so well in practice.
> 
> My other bag is the medium size Rogue in chalk. I don't find this bag heavy but I admit that I don't have the original Rogue to compare it against. The Rogue does not get as heavy as my large Rory. I think because I can't stuff as many things in it.
> 
> Rogue carries:
> - wallet
> - iphone 6s (not pictured)
> - Rx regular glasses
> - Rx computer glasses for wearing over contacts
> - sunglasses (not pictured)
> - foundation/powder
> - earbud headphones
> - 2 sets of keys plus car key (not pictured)
> - access key for work
> - business card case
> - kate spade bee coin purse
> - teal coach makeup bag carries medication, extra contacts, eye drops, contact solution, contact case



Your kitty looks so happy!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

GirlyNerd said:


> I carry two bags daily... previous laptop bag died a few months ago and I replaced it with a coach Metropolitan Courier in mahogany during the last PCE. I had my eye on this bag for years but kept getting distracted...
> 
> My only gripe about the Metropolitan Courier is the laptop sleeve in it does not fit the 15 inch macbook pro... I can't get away with a macbook air as I need the pro with the discrete gfx card and moving to a non macbook gives me other problems I have to sort through. This means I end up using the main compartment for the laptop and the laptop sleeve for my ipad and other items.
> 
> Metropolitan Courier carries:
> - macbook pro 15 inch
> - ipad 2
> - laptop charger cable
> - iphone/ipad charger cable
> - connecter dongles x3
> - power brick converter dongle
> - donut notebook
> - donut pen and normal pen
> - usb stick
> 
> metro courier also has the googly charm and the orange tassel to dress it up. Originally this bag was going to get large pepper Rexy but it didn't work out so well in practice.
> 
> My other bag is the medium size Rogue in chalk. I don't find this bag heavy but I admit that I don't have the original Rogue to compare it against. The Rogue does not get as heavy as my large Rory. I think because I can't stuff as many things in it.
> 
> Rogue carries:
> - wallet
> - iphone 6s (not pictured)
> - Rx regular glasses
> - Rx computer glasses for wearing over contacts
> - sunglasses (not pictured)
> - foundation/powder
> - earbud headphones
> - 2 sets of keys plus car key (not pictured)
> - access key for work
> - business card case
> - kate spade bee coin purse
> - teal coach makeup bag carries medication, extra contacts, eye drops, contact solution, contact case


Omg, the bee!


----------



## GirlyNerd

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Omg, the bee!


I smile every time I see it.


----------



## pbnjam

Not a lot in my Crosby bag - Lv round coin purse, coach saffiano key case, orla kiely lzip wallet, Lonchamp LM cuir pouch, and a notepad.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Coach Swagger 21 Rainbow Colorblock
She's small but holds quite a bit


----------



## pbnjam

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Coach Swagger 21 Rainbow Colorblock
> She's small but holds quite a bit
> 
> View attachment 3369979
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369982




Love the fun colors! Very cute SLGs. Love the fuchsia lining on your LVs.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pbnjam said:


> Love the fun colors! Very cute SLGs. Love the fuchsia lining on your LVs.



Thank you! 
My LV key holder & Clemence wallet are *HOT PINK*
I forgot to mention my iPhone 6s is in my handbag too.


----------



## reginatina

What's in my red Coach Willis:
--  Filofax mini classic organiser, black and Filofax Calipso ballpen, green (typical planner stuff along with identification, insurance cards, and bank cards)
--  Coach Skinny Mini (money and gift cards)
--  Victoria's Secret makeup bag (Mirror, tweezers, mini manicure kit, hair ties, pain reliever, Gas X, hand sanitizer, lotion, floss, lip balm, gum, ear buds)
--  Tissues
--  Sunglasses
--  Keys
--  iPhone 5s

She's so elegant.


----------



## Iamminda

reginatina said:


> What's in my red Coach Willis:
> --  Filofax mini classic organiser, black and Filofax Calipso ballpen, green (typical planner stuff along with identification, insurance cards, and bank cards)
> --  Coach Skinny Mini (money and gift cards)
> --  Victoria's Secret makeup bag (Mirror, tweezers, mini manicure kit, hair ties, pain reliever, Gas X, hand sanitizer, lotion, floss, lip balm, gum, ear buds)
> --  Tissues
> --  Sunglasses
> --  Keys
> --  iPhone 5s
> 
> She's so elegant.



Your Willis is stunning!  I did not know they made it in red -- the perfect red.  Lucky you


----------



## Alesa

reginatina said:


> What's in my red Coach Willis:
> --  Filofax mini classic organiser, black and Filofax Calipso ballpen, green (typical planner stuff along with identification, insurance cards, and bank cards)
> --  Coach Skinny Mini (money and gift cards)
> --  Victoria's Secret makeup bag (Mirror, tweezers, mini manicure kit, hair ties, pain reliever, Gas X, hand sanitizer, lotion, floss, lip balm, gum, ear buds)
> --  Tissues
> --  Sunglasses
> --  Keys
> --  iPhone 5s
> 
> She's so elegant.



Beautiful! It is indeed an elegant bag. I have a Station Bag in that color, but of course it can't fit quite as much as your Willis holds. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## reginatina

Alesa said:


> Beautiful! It is indeed an elegant bag. I have a Station Bag in that color, but of course it can't fit quite as much as your Willis holds. Thanks for sharing!



Thank you. I don't carry a lot, but anything smaller and I would have problems. Would love to see your Station Bag, too!



Iamminda said:


> Your Willis is stunning!  I did not know they made it in red -- the perfect red.  Lucky you



Thank you, she is a beauty and I love her so. She's one of my prized pieces!


----------



## pbnjam

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Thank you!
> My LV key holder & Clemence wallet are *HOT PINK*
> I forgot to mention my iPhone 6s is in my handbag too.


O hot pink! haha thanks for letting me know. It's very pretty!


reginatina said:


> What's in my red Coach Willis:
> --  Filofax mini classic organiser, black and Filofax Calipso ballpen, green (typical planner stuff along with identification, insurance cards, and bank cards)
> --  Coach Skinny Mini (money and gift cards)
> --  Victoria's Secret makeup bag (Mirror, tweezers, mini manicure kit, hair ties, pain reliever, Gas X, hand sanitizer, lotion, floss, lip balm, gum, ear buds)
> --  Tissues
> --  Sunglasses
> --  Keys
> --  iPhone 5s
> 
> She's so elegant.


Very cute bag and scarf combo. Also love the red leather!


----------



## reginatina

pbnjam said:


> O hot pink! haha thanks for letting me know. It's very pretty!
> 
> Very cute bag and scarf combo. Also love the red leather!



Thank you.  I normally don't adorn my bags, but I thought I would try something different.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

reginatina said:


> What's in my red Coach Willis:
> --  Filofax mini classic organiser, black and Filofax Calipso ballpen, green (typical planner stuff along with identification, insurance cards, and bank cards)
> --  Coach Skinny Mini (money and gift cards)
> --  Victoria's Secret makeup bag (Mirror, tweezers, mini manicure kit, hair ties, pain reliever, Gas X, hand sanitizer, lotion, floss, lip balm, gum, ear buds)
> --  Tissues
> --  Sunglasses
> --  Keys
> --  iPhone 5s
> 
> She's so elegant.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

GirlyNerd said:


> I carry two bags daily... previous laptop bag died a few months ago and I replaced it with a coach Metropolitan Courier in mahogany during the last PCE. I had my eye on this bag for years but kept getting distracted...
> 
> My only gripe about the Metropolitan Courier is the laptop sleeve in it does not fit the 15 inch macbook pro... I can't get away with a macbook air as I need the pro with the discrete gfx card and moving to a non macbook gives me other problems I have to sort through. This means I end up using the main compartment for the laptop and the laptop sleeve for my ipad and other items.
> 
> Metropolitan Courier carries:
> - macbook pro 15 inch
> - ipad 2
> - laptop charger cable
> - iphone/ipad charger cable
> - connecter dongles x3
> - power brick converter dongle
> - donut notebook
> - donut pen and normal pen
> - usb stick
> 
> metro courier also has the googly charm and the orange tassel to dress it up. Originally this bag was going to get large pepper Rexy but it didn't work out so well in practice.
> 
> My other bag is the medium size Rogue in chalk. I don't find this bag heavy but I admit that I don't have the original Rogue to compare it against. The Rogue does not get as heavy as my large Rory. I think because I can't stuff as many things in it.
> 
> Rogue carries:
> - wallet
> - iphone 6s (not pictured)
> - Rx regular glasses
> - Rx computer glasses for wearing over contacts
> - sunglasses (not pictured)
> - foundation/powder
> - earbud headphones
> - 2 sets of keys plus car key (not pictured)
> - access key for work
> - business card case
> - kate spade bee coin purse
> - teal coach makeup bag carries medication, extra contacts, eye drops, contact solution, contact case


lmao, your cat!


----------



## pbnjam

In my small Coach Dakotah:


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Kristin Large Hobo in Blue Mist (also carrying my iPhone 6s)
Today it's cloudy sorry for the poor lighting


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pbnjam said:


> In my small Coach Dakotah:
> View attachment 3376142



Lovely handbag! She holds quite a bit. I love the Minnie Mouse case too.


----------



## pbnjam

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Lovely handbag! She holds quite a bit. I love the Minnie Mouse case too.







HandbagDiva354 said:


> Kristin Large Hobo in Blue Mist (also carrying my iPhone 6s)
> Today it's cloudy sorry for the poor lighting
> 
> View attachment 3377954
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377955




Thank you! I'm channeling Disney with my Lesportsac pouch. [emoji16]

Love your accessories too esp the legacy ones. The pink is very pretty. Is it fuchsia?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! I'm channeling Disney with my Lesportsac pouch. [emoji16]
> 
> Love your accessories too esp the legacy ones. The pink is very pretty. Is it fuchsia?




Yes it's fuchsia[emoji177]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I had a lot to carry today so I pulled this out of hibernation. I never carry it because the material is so light colored it will easily stain. I may get rid of it if I don't find a way to keep it clean because I never baby my handbags. Any suggestions would be appreciated




Plus my iPhone 6s


----------



## HesitantShopper

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I had a lot to carry today so I pulled this out of hibernation. I never carry it because the material is so light colored it will easily stain. I may get rid of it if I don't find a way to keep it clean because I never baby my handbags. Any suggestions would be appreciated
> 
> View attachment 3385920
> View attachment 3385921
> 
> Plus my iPhone 6s


Oh such a cool bag! love your contents too! sorry no advice on the lighter color, as i don't own any.


----------



## Murphy47

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I had a lot to carry today so I pulled this out of hibernation. I never carry it because the material is so light colored it will easily stain. I may get rid of it if I don't find a way to keep it clean because I never baby my handbags. Any suggestions would be appreciated
> 
> View attachment 3385920
> View attachment 3385921
> 
> Plus my iPhone 6s



I use Scotchguard on mine. 
It will "melt" the non canvas areas so make sure to cover those when spraying.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I may try that. It's the perfect size tote & it`s comfortable to carry but I can`t keep living in fear of stains.. .


Murphy47 said:


> I use Scotchguard on mine.
> It will "melt" the non canvas areas so make sure to cover those when spraying.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh such a cool bag! love your contents too! sorry no advice on the lighter color, as i don't own any.


Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Packing up the whiplash saddle bag for the first time today!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Packing up the whiplash saddle bag for the first time today!!



Look at you all color coordinated! [emoji173]️


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Packing up the whiplash saddle bag for the first time today!!



Love and love all the insides too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> Love and love all the insides too!


  Thanks, girl!


BeachBagGal said:


> Look at you all color coordinated! [emoji173]️


    Well, at least my PURSE is!!!   LOL


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Packing up the whiplash saddle bag for the first time today!!



STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caspin22

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I had a lot to carry today so I pulled this out of hibernation. I never carry it because the material is so light colored it will easily stain. I may get rid of it if I don't find a way to keep it clean because I never baby my handbags. Any suggestions would be appreciated
> 
> View attachment 3385920
> View attachment 3385921
> 
> Plus my iPhone 6s



I want the Fendi monster pouch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Canderson22 said:


> I want the Fendi monster pouch!!!!!!!!!


It`s one of my favorites! Get one!


----------



## HeatherL

Here's what's in my Cornflower Nomad!
Any excuse to take pics & post this beauty!!
Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3412467
> 
> View attachment 3412469
> 
> View attachment 3412471
> 
> 
> Here's what's in my Cornflower Nomad!
> Any excuse to take pics & post this beauty!!
> Thanks for letting me share!!



The Nomad's are perfection. Don't you just love it.....


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> The Nomad's are perfection. Don't you just love it.....



Yes, perfection is the best word to describe this bag!  It's total love!!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Traveling light today:


----------



## SEWDimples

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3412467
> 
> View attachment 3412469
> 
> View attachment 3412471
> 
> 
> Here's what's in my Cornflower Nomad!
> Any excuse to take pics & post this beauty!!
> Thanks for letting me share!!


Beautiful. Also, like that you have a purse hanger.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nude Colorblock Swagger and stuff...


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Nude Colorblock Swagger and stuff...



Love the bag and all the insides! [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Nude Colorblock Swagger and stuff...



That's some gorgeousness right there!


----------



## Hierophilic

Everything in my butterfly swagger 27! MK sunglasses, kitty coin purse, verioiq blood sugar monitor (with Slytherin Keychain on the zipper pull), minimergency kit, Rebecca Minkoff Ava wallet and Aquarius pouch.


----------



## Sarah03

Hierophilic said:


> View attachment 3448940
> 
> Everything in my butterfly swagger 27! MK sunglasses, kitty coin purse, verioiq blood sugar monitor (with Slytherin Keychain on the zipper pull), minimergency kit, Rebecca Minkoff Ava wallet and Aquarius pouch.



Your swagger is beautiful! I love your insides, too- you have a lot of fun SLGs!


----------



## pbnjam

Hierophilic said:


> View attachment 3448940
> 
> Everything in my butterfly swagger 27! MK sunglasses, kitty coin purse, verioiq blood sugar monitor (with Slytherin Keychain on the zipper pull), minimergency kit, Rebecca Minkoff Ava wallet and Aquarius pouch.



Such a pretty bag! Love your cute accessories. [emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

Here is my wimb for this past week. In my Coach Saddle bag: Orla Kiely wallet, Orla Kiely for target cosmetic case, Lesportsac x Disney square case, LV DA cles, LV monogram card case and monogram round coin purse.


----------



## PrettyCoachGirl

Hierophilic said:


> View attachment 3448940
> 
> Everything in my butterfly swagger 27! MK sunglasses, kitty coin purse, verioiq blood sugar monitor (with Slytherin Keychain on the zipper pull), minimergency kit, Rebecca Minkoff Ava wallet and Aquarius pouch.


Beautiful!


----------



## Sarah03

Up next on my Speed Dating adventure is my Black Dakotah!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Up next on my Speed Dating adventure is my Black Dakotah!
> View attachment 3458923
> View attachment 3458924
> View attachment 3458925



Woohoo! Let us know how it turns out. [emoji3]


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Woohoo! Let us know how it turns out. [emoji3]



Will do!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> Up next on my Speed Dating adventure is my Black Dakotah!
> View attachment 3458923
> View attachment 3458924
> View attachment 3458925



I love this bag!!!! I hope she makes the cut....


----------



## musiclover

I'm carrying my Swagger in denim with gold hardware. Inside is my Coach denim/old brass clutch, Coach fuchsia patent agenda, LV pm agenda and LV mini-pochette with this year's animation.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3464847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm carrying my Swagger in denim with gold hardware. Inside is my Coach denim/old brass clutch, Coach fuchsia patent agenda, LV pm agenda and LV mini-pochette with this year's animation.



Denim is such a pretty color and I like your SLGs too.


----------



## branbran1984

Drifter with her charm[emoji12]


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Denim is such a pretty color and I like your SLGs too.



Thank you, Iamminda!  I'm developing a fondness for LV SLGs. Not sure if that's a good thing or not....hmmm?


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Thank you, Iamminda!  I'm developing a fondness for LV SLGs. Not sure if that's a good thing or not....hmmm?



I am quite addicted to their SLGs too


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> I am quite addicted to their SLGs too



LOL!  I'm having a good laugh at your reply!  I love the little emoticon. I guess that's what happens when we start buying....


----------



## Kidclarke




----------



## Sarah03

Kidclarke said:


> View attachment 3467251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467253



Love your rogue & the pretty contents. Your nails are pretty, too!


----------



## Kidclarke

Sarah03 said:


> Love your rogue & the pretty contents. Your nails are pretty, too!



Thank you!!


----------



## musiclover

My beautiful soft tan Borough in all her loveliness with a few friends:  an outlet wristlet in cranberry and some LV goodies as well (pochette accessoires OM, agenda PM, round coin purse and cles all in monogram).


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3472067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful soft tan Borough in all her loveliness with a few friends:  an outlet wristlet in cranberry and some LV goodies as well (pochette accessoires OM, agenda PM, round coin purse and cles all in monogram).



Really like this color Borough and your SLGs, especially the round coin purse (been toying with the idea of getting one for so long!!!  And when I decided to buy it while on summer vacation, the two LVs I went to did not have it!!!  Just wasn't meant to be .  )


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Really like this color Borough and your SLGs, especially the round coin purse (been toying with the idea of getting one for so long!!!  And when I decided to buy it while on summer vacation, the two LVs I went to did not have it!!!  Just wasn't meant to be .  )



I'm so sorry to hear that because I know how disappointing it can be when you have your heart set on something-- LV Milla in monogram  and a Tivoli for me!  But, I wonder if you should try again. They say that third time is the charm!


----------



## pbnjam

It took me a bit to find this thread again. Alright time to bump it back up with my Market tote wimb!


----------



## musiclover

pbnjam said:


> It took me a bit to find this thread again. Alright time to bump it back up with my Market tote wimb!
> View attachment 3579030



I love your combination of Coach, LV and Minnie Mouse!  Three of my favourite things. This is a beautiful Tote.


----------



## pbnjam

musiclover said:


> I love your combination of Coach, LV and Minnie Mouse!  Three of my favourite things. This is a beautiful Tote.



Thank you musiclover! [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> It took me a bit to find this thread again. Alright time to bump it back up with my Market tote wimb!
> View attachment 3579030



Beautiful tote and SLGs.  What is that Mickey (?) cardholder in the middle of the back row?  Am still thinking about that round coin purse a year later!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Thank you Iamminda! That is a Kate Spade x Minnie card case. I ordered a few items from that collab but end up only keeping the card case and charm. You should get it! I love it but will admit that I have been neglecting all my other coin purses.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Can someone post a pic or tell me what fits inside your Nolita 19 wristlet? Thanks!


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Can someone post a pic or tell me what fits inside your Nolita 19 wristlet? Thanks!



Hi BBG, I can fit quite a bit into the Nolita 19. I use it often when going to the hairdresser, quick shop for groceries or as an organizer in my bag. 

An iPhone 5, plus an LV Cles and cash fit in easily, plus room for a little more, eg., lipstick. 

An LV Cles and LV round coin purse fit inside. Probably a small set of keys as well. 

Four passports and receipts from travel fits inside with room to spare.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Hi BBG, I can fit quite a bit into the Nolita 19. I use it often when going to the hairdresser, quick shop for groceries or as an organizer in my bag.
> 
> An iPhone 5, plus an LV Cles and cash fit in easily, plus room for a little more, eg., lipstick.
> 
> An LV Cles and LV round coin purse fit inside. Probably a small set of keys as well.
> 
> Four passports and receipts from travel fits inside with room to spare.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thx! That helps. [emoji3]


----------



## soonergirl

Reviving this thread with the Swagger Shoulder Bag. 

Small wallet, wristlet, nail kit, coin case with fob for car, lotion, gum, lipstick. There's more room on top but this is all I need to carry and I don't like to dig. Phone goes in the back pocket.


----------



## carterazo

soonergirl said:


> Reviving this thread with the Swagger Shoulder Bag.
> 
> Small wallet, wristlet, nail kit, coin case with fob for car, lotion, gum, lipstick. There's more room on top but this is all I need to carry and I don't like to dig. Phone goes in the back pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3677982
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677983


That's quite a bit, actually.  [emoji41]


----------



## Sarah03

soonergirl said:


> Reviving this thread with the Swagger Shoulder Bag.
> 
> Small wallet, wristlet, nail kit, coin case with fob for car, lotion, gum, lipstick. There's more room on top but this is all I need to carry and I don't like to dig. Phone goes in the back pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3677982
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677983



That little cutie holds a lot! Thank you for sharing. 
PS- I spy Vice lipstick! I lovvve them. What color do you use?


----------



## soonergirl

Sarah03 said:


> That little cutie holds a lot! Thank you for sharing.
> PS- I spy Vice lipstick! I lovvve them. What color do you use?



I'm obsessed with all things UD but especially the lipstick! This one is Trance - it's a workday fav with Amulet, Tampered and Ravenswood. Weekends are Oblivion, 1993 and Studded. I can't pick just one!!! What are your favs?


----------



## Sarah03

soonergirl said:


> I'm obsessed with all things UD but especially the lipstick! This one is Trance - it's a workday fav with Amulet, Tampered and Ravenswood. Weekends are Oblivion, 1993 and Studded. I can't pick just one!!! What are your favs?



I'm writing these down to check them out! I am also a UD junkie. I'm obsessed with the 24/7 eyeliner, primer potion, and the Naked palettes. My 2 go to Vice lipstick colors are Naked for daily use and Ravenswood for everything else. I have a true red (can't remember the name) and I believe I also have Amulet. I need more [emoji16]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I'm writing these down to check them out! I am also a UD junkie. I'm obsessed with the 24/7 eyeliner, primer potion, and the Naked palettes. My 2 go to Vice lipstick colors are Naked for daily use and Ravenswood for everything else. I have a true red (can't remember the name) and I believe I also have Amulet. I need more [emoji16]



Totally agree with you - UD junkie big time!!! I have more 24/7 eyeliners than I can count. [emoji14]


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Totally agree with you - UD junkie big time!!! I have more 24/7 eyeliners than I can count. [emoji14]



Same! I bought the 8 packs and other value sets when they were available from Sephora. My favorites are Rockstar and Perversion.


----------



## goodbyeblues

I wanted to join in this thread now that I finally have my bag contents neat and organized!  This is my Nomad Crossbody so it's the smaller size, in case anyone wants to know how much fits. You can definitely carry more in this bag though, I don't fill it up all the way.



Shown (clockwise from top left): small makeup pouch, medium makeup pouch, sunglasses, reading glasses, wet wipes, 1941 key case aka wallet, pebbled key case aka coin purse
Not shown: smartphone, keys

The glasses cases are from PatchworkTime on Etsy, they're nicely made and padded and the perfect size for my glasses without taking up too much space. The small makeup pouch is from thepurplehedgehog on Etsy and also really well made. The medium makeup pouch was bought from an artist's booth at a comic convention, but unfortunately I don't remember the artist's name.


----------



## inkfade

I also have a Nomad crossbody, but in dark aubergine! I carry:

-Apt. 9 wallet I got from Kohl's for a whopping $7 (have not yet upgraded to a Coach wallet, am still looking)
-Tin w/ pocket knife and hair tie
-1 pair of Rx glasses (not pictured with case)
-1 pair of Rx sunglasses (not pictured with case)
-Rhodia pocket notebook
-2 pens
-iPod Classic (not pictured with earbuds)
-Keys (not pictured)


----------



## musiclover

Back in my Coach Ergo this weekend with a summertime keyring-my MFF glitter watermelon.  Today I'm carrying my Coach cerise slim zip wallet, my LV DA mini-Pochette and a very pretty Kate Spade floral pouch for receipts.


----------



## Hierophilic

inkfade said:


> I also have a Nomad crossbody, but in dark aubergine! I carry:
> 
> -Apt. 9 wallet I got from Kohl's for a whopping $7 (have not yet upgraded to a Coach wallet, am still looking)
> -Tin w/ pocket knife and hair tie
> -1 pair of Rx glasses (not pictured with case)
> -1 pair of Rx sunglasses (not pictured with case)
> -Rhodia pocket notebook
> -2 pens
> -iPod Classic (not pictured with earbuds)
> -Keys (not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 3694912



Whaaaat you still have an iPod classic!? Mind if I ask if you've had it since it came out or bought it second hand? I have the touch and it's not holding up nearly as well and is kind of crap really. Does it still work smoothly? Sorry for the questions. There's so few people with the OG iPod in working condition and I've always found them to be really cool. I never had the money to get one as a kid (I was 14-15 when they first came out).


----------



## whateve

Hierophilic said:


> Whaaaat you still have an iPod classic!? Mind if I ask if you've had it since it came out or bought it second hand? I have the touch and it's not holding up nearly as well and is kind of crap really. Does it still work smoothly? Sorry for the questions. There's so few people with the OG iPod in working condition and I've always found them to be really cool. I never had the money to get one as a kid (I was 14-15 when they first came out).


I have an ipod classic too! I bought it first hand. I liked that I could fit as much music on there as I wanted without worrying about running out of space. I used it every day for 3 or 4 years. I haven't used it in a long time but I think it still works fine. I have two ipod shuffles that I still use. I have an adapter with speakers I plug them into so I can listen in my bathroom.


----------



## Hierophilic

whateve said:


> I have an ipod classic too! I bought it first hand. I liked that I could fit as much music on there as I wanted without worrying about running out of space. I used it every day for 3 or 4 years. I haven't used it in a long time but I think it still works fine. I have two ipod shuffles that I still use. I have an adapter with speakers I plug them into so I can listen in my bathroom.



This is entirely off topic but I love that so much that they are still in use. I may end up buying one off eBay after my iPod touch meets its long suffering death. It's been so slow and I've factory reset it 5+ times and it's only been 3 years of owning it.


----------



## whateve

Hierophilic said:


> This is entirely off topic but I love that so much that they are still in use. I may end up buying one off eBay after my iPod touch meets its long suffering death. It's been so slow and I've factory reset it 5+ times and it's only been 3 years of owning it.


I think it is luck. I don't think Apple's quality control was very good. With my shuffles, I had two that died within the warranty period so they were replaced.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

I love my new to me Coach bag!! I usually have my hologram makeup case which has lotion, hand sanitizer, lipstick, tampons and deodorant in there, my ocelot Coach wallet and some more lotion (my favorite from Bath and Body!) and I have my pill box for those random headaches or runny noses. Then I have the VS mini makeup bag that has all my iPhone accessories (charger, headphones, lightening adapter) and then of course my travel Chanel Coco Mademoiselle perfume which is by far the best smelling stuff ever to have been created!!!


----------



## whatevany

I'm carrying a Mercer 24 and here is what I have:
Vera Bradley "On a Roll" makeup case.
Lodis slim card case. I bought this because it fits well in my Pocket Purse. A full-size wallet does fit in the Mercer also.
Vera Bradley checkbook cover.
Readers with case.
IPhone 7 (not shown)
Keys (not shown)


----------



## whateve

whatevany said:


> I'm carrying a Mercer 24 and here is what I have:
> Vera Bradley "On a Roll" makeup case.
> Lodis slim card case. I bought this because it fits well in my Pocket Purse. A full-size wallet does fit in the Mercer also.
> Vera Bradley checkbook cover.
> Readers with case.
> IPhone 7 (not shown)
> Keys (not shown)
> View attachment 3713078


I like the shape of that makeup case! Does it cover the complete bottom of the purse?


----------



## whatevany

whateve said:


> I like the shape of that makeup case! Does it cover the complete bottom of the purse?


Yes it does. I wanted a makeup case to store my odds and ends and was loving this pattern from Vera Bradley. It was either this one or a typical shaped case. The shape is what sold me on it, its so adorable


----------



## goodbyeblues

whatevany said:


> I'm carrying a Mercer 24 and here is what I have:
> Vera Bradley "On a Roll" makeup case.
> Lodis slim card case. I bought this because it fits well in my Pocket Purse. A full-size wallet does fit in the Mercer also.
> Vera Bradley checkbook cover.
> Readers with case.
> IPhone 7 (not shown)
> Keys (not shown)
> View attachment 3713078


Love all the patterns and your gorgeous Mercer! I actually thought about buying that Lodis card wallet for my mom, because her current wallet is huge and stuffed full of cards. How are you liking it?


----------



## whatevany

goodbyeblues said:


> Love all the patterns and your gorgeous Mercer! I actually thought about buying that Lodis card wallet for my mom, because her current wallet is huge and stuffed full of cards. How are you liking it?


I like it a lot actually. I needed something compact and red, I think your mom will like it too!


----------



## goodbyeblues

whatevany said:


> I like it a lot actually. I needed something compact and red, I think your mom will like it too!


It sounds perfect! Thanks for sharing your opinion.


----------



## Chiichan

whateve said:


> I have an ipod classic too! I bought it first hand. I liked that I could fit as much music on there as I wanted without worrying about running out of space. I used it every day for 3 or 4 years. I haven't used it in a long time but I think it still works fine. I have two ipod shuffles that I still use. I have an adapter with speakers I plug them into so I can listen in my bathroom.



I have two of them! I use one for the car and my husbands sad unused one for the office. I hate when I'm using maps and it interrupts my song ("turn right in 1000ft", 30 seconds later "turn right in 500ft", etc). It keeps it all separate. I also find it endearing when I can hear the hard drive turning.


----------



## musiclover

whatevany said:


> I'm carrying a Mercer 24 and here is what I have:
> Vera Bradley "On a Roll" makeup case.
> Lodis slim card case. I bought this because it fits well in my Pocket Purse. A full-size wallet does fit in the Mercer also.
> Vera Bradley checkbook cover.
> Readers with case.
> IPhone 7 (not shown)
> Keys (not shown)
> View attachment 3713078


I love the colour on your Vera accessories!  So very pretty!


----------



## sarah hearts purses

Excuse the cat paws in the photo; she refused to move!
I carry around this Coach I stole from mom years ago (though to be fair, she doesn't use small bags like this now anyways) I love carrying it around when I don't need too many things!
In my bag:

Vera Bradley Tech Case with my blood tester, insulin, shots, and cards in it
Burt's Bees chapstick and tinted lip balm
my keys (with an old coach keychain I found in a parking lot lol)
my rosary in its case
Tory Burch Sunglasses
a cough drop
a penny
apple headphones (not pictured)


----------



## Hobbsy

sarah hearts purses said:


> Excuse the cat paws in the photo; she refused to move!
> I carry around this Coach I stole from mom years ago (though to be fair, she doesn't use small bags like this now anyways) I love carrying it around when I don't need too many things!
> In my bag:
> 
> Vera Bradley Tech Case with my blood tester, insulin, shots, and cards in it
> Burt's Bees chapstick and tinted lip balm
> my keys (with an old coach keychain I found in a parking lot lol)
> my rosary in its case
> Tory Burch Sunglasses
> a cough drop
> a penny
> apple headphones (not pictured)


Love kitty paws! Do you carry the penny for good luck?


----------



## sarah hearts purses

Hobbsy said:


> Love kitty paws! Do you carry the penny for good luck?


haha no! I just found it in the bottom of my purse!


----------



## Manyana

I always bring mini wallet, two cellphones and small cosmetic bag (two lipstick, powder and parfume).


----------



## marissa214

I've been traveling for two weeks and this is the longest I've carried this turnlock hobo. I have to say it has really grown on me!  Here's what I've got stashed inside. 


The big straw wristlet (from Kohl's) has pens, my headphones and usually also stores the little pill case. In the pill case, I store extra contacts in case my luggage gets delayed or I run out. 


The little dragonfly coin pouch was a gift from a friend in Japan. I always have chapstick, advil, and my target sunglasses. 
The happy bird wristlet holds extra cards. I still regret not getting the happy birds reversible tote!  I just love that print. Finally, the slim wallet is an outlet wallet and I love it!  The card slots are rainbow colored and so cheerful. I get lots of compliments on it. It also has a wrist strap and can hold a phone so sometimes I carry it on its own.


----------



## musiclover

sarah hearts purses said:


> Excuse the cat paws in the photo; she refused to move!
> I carry around this Coach I stole from mom years ago (though to be fair, she doesn't use small bags like this now anyways) I love carrying it around when I don't need too many things!
> In my bag:
> 
> Vera Bradley Tech Case with my blood tester, insulin, shots, and cards in it
> Burt's Bees chapstick and tinted lip balm
> my keys (with an old coach keychain I found in a parking lot lol)
> my rosary in its case
> Tory Burch Sunglasses
> a cough drop
> a penny
> apple headphones (not pictured)


Gorgeous handbag and I just love those sweet kitty paws!


----------



## designerdiva87

alwayscoffee89 said:


> View attachment 3712987
> View attachment 3712990
> 
> 
> I love my new to me Coach bag!! I usually have my hologram makeup case which has lotion, hand sanitizer, lipstick, tampons and deodorant in there, my ocelot Coach wallet and some more lotion (my favorite from Bath and Body!) and I have my pill box for those random headaches or runny noses. Then I have the VS mini makeup bag that has all my iPhone accessories (charger, headphones, lightening adapter) and then of course my travel Chanel Coco Mademoiselle perfume which is by far the best smelling stuff ever to have been created!!!




What bag is this? It's beautiful!


----------



## HeatherL

[emoji173]️


----------



## okdot

Maybe we can bring some activity back to this thread! I'll try to contribute something tomorrow, I've unpacked my bag for today already.

If any mods see this, maybe you'd consider making this thread a sticky so it doesn't get lost again? Thanks


----------



## okdot

Okay so I ended up packing up my rogue for tomorrow so I could get this thread rolling again 
Here's my playful patchwork rogue + embroidered rexy friend:




The inside of this bag is what I love the most; the bright orange lifts my mood every time:








This is the most I'd carry in a rogue on any given day, if I needed more stuff I'd take a tote too. It's going to be a long day so my cosmetic pouch is super full, it's actually surprising that this little snoopy case can hold so much! I don't always take it, usually opting for a smaller pouch with just the basics. Here's what you see in my bag for 'today':

Moleskin notebook + Keith Haring x Coach pencil case 
Keys with a masquerade fob from Venice
Kate Spade Wallet
Dior sunglasses with case
 Compact hair brush
 Chanel travel perfume spray + Chanel powder
Bulgari silk scarf (some celestial theme, still celebrating the solar eclipse?)
Coach Snoopy pouch with: lip stain, chap-stick, mini mirror, hand cream, floss, Listerine strips, glass wipes, eye drops, Bioderma micellar water, Estee Lauder advanced night repair serum (I use this anytime my skin needs moisture), hair ties and clip, and a mini case for earrings or other tiny jewelry I might need to store and don't want to lose. 

Phone + headphones, of course. Not pictured


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what I am currently carrying in my Rogue Satchel. Not pictured: iPhone in Kate Spade case.


----------



## HeatherL

Here is my (small) Bandit. 









Inside the bag contents.  My phone goes in here as well but it's being used to take the pics.
View attachment 3909276


Inside the detachable bag contents.
View attachment 3909277


Edit:  sorry for the duplicate pics, it wouldn't let me delete.


----------



## carterazo

HeatherL said:


> Here is my (small) Bandit.
> View attachment 3909268
> 
> View attachment 3909269
> 
> View attachment 3909270
> 
> View attachment 3909271
> 
> 
> Inside the bag contents.  My phone goes in here as well but it's being used to take the pics.
> View attachment 3909276
> 
> 
> Inside the detachable bag contents.
> View attachment 3909277
> 
> 
> Edit:  sorry for the duplicate pics, it wouldn't let me delete.


I'm loving your slg with the (cat?) eyes. May I ask where you got it?


----------



## HeatherL

carterazo said:


> I'm loving your slg with the (cat?) eyes. May I ask where you got it?



Thanks!  It's Longchamp.  I think I got it in 2015 so I don't think it's available any longer.


----------



## carterazo

HeatherL said:


> Thanks!  It's Longchamp.  I think I got it in 2015 so I don't think it's available any longer.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## princeali189

Here is what’s in my new Metropolitan Tote CG: 
(Starting top left and going counterclockwise)
2 notepads
SurfacePro tablet (work tablet)
Reusable tote bag
Prada cardholder
Gum
iPhone 5SE (work phone)
LV cles 
Prada sunglasses
Planner
ASOS toiletry bag (filled with pens and pencils)
Not pictured:
iPhone 7+
Clinical paperwork in a folder
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
I have to say I’m impressed by how organized it keeps me. I can put my MacBook Air in addition to everything else and it fits fine.


----------



## crisca1512

branbran1984 said:


> Drifter with her charm[emoji12]


I love the Drifter  I have the carryall in black and the regular in Cherry  Best Coach bag ever


----------



## JVSXOXO

This is everything that _should_ be in my bag. I didn't pull out all the other junk that I need to clear out! I might move back into my Beechwood 25 this week. My hangtag fell off and I snagged one on Ebay with the helpful eye of another TPFer    Got the delivery confirmation so I look forward to opening it later.


----------



## sunsh1ne

I love my Market tote! It’s my everyday workhorse. 

Notebook 
Planner
Mini pochette (w/ extra contacts, hair ties, other odds and ends)
Toiletry Pouch (w/ compact, lotion, sanitizer, lip gloss)
Wallet
ID card for work


----------



## Lavidacolor

Here’s a repost of my bag reveal since it’s also a WIMB pic, but I wanted to add it to this thread  although if I’m perfectly honest, not pictured is more makeup/lip products because I don’t want to seem like a crazy person that carries a dozen lippies around in her bag! Lol


----------



## Runnurse21

Lavidacolor said:


> View attachment 3943129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a repost of my bag reveal since it’s also a WIMB pic, but I wanted to add it to this thread  although if I’m perfectly honest, not pictured is more makeup/lip products because I don’t want to seem like a crazy person that carries a dozen lippies around in her bag! Lol


Your Blooms wallet looks amazing with the color of your purse!


----------



## tealocean

Sorry I don't have pics. I'm new here and need to figure this out.
I like to organize with everything in pouches so I can find it all-especially needed in the Margot since it's partly open, and I would lose little things!  I have 2 Coach small leather goods and the rest are mostly little Ipsy makeup bags or other tiny bags. I'd like to find some that are half the size of Ipsy bags. I just have one that size.

Coach Smooth Wallet croc embossed 
Coach corner zip wristlet
Tiny pouch with Altoid Small Cinnamon sugarfree mints and a low carb protein bar
Small bag with makeup
Small bag with a lightweight scarf and tissues
Small bag with "emergency" items
Small bag with deck of cards
Sunglasses in a way too big case! I need to see if they will fit into a smaller one.
Keys
Phone


----------



## elvisfan4life

princeali189 said:


> Here is what’s in my new Metropolitan Tote CG:
> (Starting top left and going counterclockwise)
> 2 notepads
> SurfacePro tablet (work tablet)
> Reusable tote bag
> Prada cardholder
> Gum
> iPhone 5SE (work phone)
> LV cles
> Prada sunglasses
> Planner
> ASOS toiletry bag (filled with pens and pencils)
> Not pictured:
> iPhone 7+
> Clinical paperwork in a folder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932886
> View attachment 3932885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say I’m impressed by how organized it keeps me. I can put my MacBook Air in addition to everything else and it fits fine.


Love this is it a man's bag what are the dimensions?


----------



## Suzanne B.

tealocean said:


> *Sunglasses in a way too big case*! I need to see if they will fit into a smaller one.
> Keys
> Phone


Oh, I know that feeling! I've had a pair of Costas for years and that large case is a real space killer. And they won't fit in a smaller hard case. On occasion I've had to resort to a soft case for my smaller bags.


----------



## tealocean

sunsh1ne said:


> I love my Market tote! It’s my everyday workhorse.
> 
> Notebook
> Planner
> Mini pochette (w/ extra contacts, hair ties, other odds and ends)
> Toiletry Pouch (w/ compact, lotion, sanitizer, lip gloss)
> Wallet
> ID card for work
> 
> View attachment 3942855


This sight is beautiful! I usually think I prefer more of the structured bags that have top handles and a strap, but am finding that totes are perfect for the little pouches, and can fit a planner, and I feel carefree when I carry one!


----------



## musiclover

My Borough with LV essentials inside.


----------



## tealocean

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3751469
> View attachment 3751470
> 
> [emoji173]️


 Is that a Filofax mini pen I see?  I have one Filofax pen, and it looks just like it! Same color too.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3951994
> 
> My Borough with LV essentials inside.


I love everything here


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> I love everything here


Thank you, IM!  I am very fond of my Boroughs and you know how I feel about LV!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Here is my wimb for this past week.



That is quite a lot that goes into your Saddle bag. Sorely tempted!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> That is quite a lot that goes into your Saddle bag. Sorely tempted!



The medium saddle is a good size. Sometimes you can find it on sale! I have 2 already... [emoji28]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> The medium saddle is a good size. Sometimes you can find it on sale! I have 2 already... [emoji28]


Medium? I'm slightly confused. The current Saddle 23 is the small?


----------



## Suzanne B.

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium? I'm slightly confused. The current Saddle 23 is the small?


The 23 is a smaller one, then there's the medium one ( like the medium sized Rogue, it has no number) then there's the larger 35 and to top it off, there was a men's version, the 38. ( Which was discontinued for the currant 33) confused yet?   

Style number 27300 is the medium one. It is 11 - 12 inches wide and the saddle bag 23 is around 9 inches wide.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Suzanne B. said:


> confused yet?



Grateful thanks for explaining it in detail to me. This is super helpful for a Coach newbie. I like the Tea Rose line and simple minimalist designs of late.


----------



## Suzanne B.

frenziedhandbag said:


> Grateful thanks for explaining it in detail to me. This is super helpful for a Coach newbie. I like the Tea Rose line and simple minimalist designs of late.


You're very welcome! I can't speak about the 23, but I have a medium one ( and another on the way) and they really do hold a lot.....and I'm normally a medium-large tote using person. The only concession I make when using the saddle bag is that I use a slim full length wallet rather than a full sized accordion wallet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Suzanne B. said:


> You're very welcome!



The hunt starts now to see whether I can get to try on the medium saddle. I always need to have water and my mini umbrella with me so I definitely will like to compare which size works for me.


----------



## BDP

All this plus my phone and feminine products in my baby Ramblers Legacy today.


----------



## Suzanne B.

frenziedhandbag said:


> The hunt starts now to see whether I can get to try on the medium saddle. I always need to have water and my mini umbrella with me so I definitely will like to compare which size works for me.


Depending on what else you carry, you might want to bump up to the 35. I could put a water and a mini umbrella in my medium sized one with all the rest of my stuff, but it would be lying sideways on top of my other stuff....I will try to get you a photo.


----------



## Suzanne B.

frenziedhandbag said:


> The hunt starts now to see whether I can get to try on the medium saddle. I always need to have water and my mini umbrella with me so I definitely will like to compare which size works for me.


Here are a few shots. My iPhone goes in the back pocket and my wallet in the front pocket, the rest in the larger section. The beige item is a very small purse to go organizer which I prefer to use for smaller items rather than a wristlet....plus I have my mother’s checkbook, a spare pair of glasses, a card case, etc, etc.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Suzanne B. said:


> Here are a few shots.



Oh, thank you so much for the photos. It helps a lot in visualizing what fits into this bag. I am a fan of bag organisers. I like how everything has its place in your bag. So neat and tidy!


----------



## MKB0925

BDP said:


> All this plus my phone and feminine products in my baby Ramblers Legacy today.
> 
> View attachment 3968075
> View attachment 3968076


Love this bag!!


----------



## MKB0925

pbnjam said:


> Here is my wimb for this past week. In my Coach Saddle bag: Orla Kiely wallet, Orla Kiely for target cosmetic case, Lesportsac x Disney square case, LV DA cles, LV monogram card case and monogram round coin purse.
> 
> View attachment 3451705


Love this bag and color...I am trying to scale down my bag size...will definitely need to look into this one. Definitely holds the everyday necessities!


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> Up next on my Speed Dating adventure is my Black Dakotah!
> View attachment 3458923
> View attachment 3458924
> View attachment 3458925


Love Dakotah too...such an awesome bag!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Here’s what I’ve been carrying around in Mr. Dr. Doodle:

Oh Bloody Hell pouch for ‘that time of the month’
Car Keys
Altoids
ESOS Lip Balm
Random Crystal Light Packet
Paper Mate Pen
Bath & Body Works Lotion and Pocket Bac
Sephora x Moschino Teddy Bear Mirror Compact
Coach x Keith Haring (Outlet Collection) Card Case
Coach 1941 Rocket Ship Card Case
Kate Spade Klondike Coin Purse
Kate Spade ‘Hot Stuff’ Coin Purse (4 My Headphones)
Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick (Hawkwind)
iPhone 6+
House of Holland Sunnies

Also, sometimes I take my iPad Mini 4 with me.


----------



## HeatherL

tealocean said:


> Is that a Filofax mini pen I see?  I have one Filofax pen, and it looks just like it! Same color too.



Actually, it’s a Tiffany pen [emoji4]


----------



## Sarah03

I’ve been carrying my Rhyder 24 for a little while now & want to share what fits! 
LV Victorine wallet
Coach Wristlet and Mini Skinny 
Lotion
Key Fob
Planner
Ibuprofen

It holds a bit more, too! [emoji41]


----------



## tealocean

HeatherL said:


> Actually, it’s a Tiffany pen [emoji4]


It's beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3977757
> View attachment 3977758
> 
> I’ve been carrying my Rhyder 24 for a little while now & want to share what fits!
> LV Victorine wallet
> Coach Wristlet and Mini Skinny
> Lotion
> Key Fob
> Planner
> Ibuprofen
> 
> It holds a bit more, too! [emoji41]


What a great bag in a gorgeous color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3977116
> 
> 
> Here’s what I’ve been carrying around in Mr. Dr. Doodle:
> 
> Oh Bloody Hell pouch for ‘that time of the month’
> Car Keys
> Altoids
> ESOS Lip Balm
> Random Crystal Light Packet
> Paper Mate Pen
> Bath & Body Works Lotion and Pocket Bac
> Sephora x Moschino Teddy Bear Mirror Compact
> Coach x Keith Haring (Outlet Collection) Card Case
> Coach 1941 Rocket Ship Card Case
> Kate Spade Klondike Coin Purse
> Kate Spade ‘Hot Stuff’ Coin Purse (4 My Headphones)
> Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick (Hawkwind)
> iPhone 6+
> House of Holland Sunnies
> 
> Also, sometimes I take my iPad Mini 4 with me.



Fun stuff (love the Hot Stuff!)! I want to play around and check out what’s on your desk. You have some things that look interesting. [emoji3]Haha


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3977757
> View attachment 3977758
> 
> I’ve been carrying my Rhyder 24 for a little while now & want to share what fits!
> LV Victorine wallet
> Coach Wristlet and Mini Skinny
> Lotion
> Key Fob
> Planner
> Ibuprofen
> 
> It holds a bit more, too! [emoji41]



I knew this had to be your bag of goodies before I even saw your username! Haha [emoji3]


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> I knew this had to be your bag of goodies before I even saw your username! Haha [emoji3]



lol
I love how we know each other by our bags and their contents! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> lol
> I love how we know each other by our bags and their contents! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Hahaha I know right!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji23][emoji1303]


----------



## BDP

My Ramblers Legacy continues to surprise me with what all I can pack in her. She has quickly become my most favorite bag EVER. Here she is stuffed with more stuff than I ever imagined. She holds just as much as I put in my Mercer 30, albeit a slightly tighter fit. 

Everything in except phone (used to take pics) and sunglasses (they sit on top)




Today’s contents: 
* Kate Spade 4 key holder 
* Pill case
* Hologram corner zip wristlet with headphones, power bank, chapstick, Halls cough drops, Kleenex and a bobby pin
* Hologram mini skinny for bus money
* hologram small trifold wallet
* small square pouch from Tous
* Kobo Aura H2O reader (it’s a 6.8” screen so it’s fairly large)
* 8” tablet (same size as iPad mini)
* Sunglasses 




Tablet inside, reader slips in back pocket like a glove



Sunglasses go up top, phone goes in front pocket with key holder


----------



## MKB0925

BDP said:


> My Ramblers Legacy continues to surprise me with what all I can pack in her. She has quickly become my most favorite bag EVER. Here she is stuffed with more stuff than I ever imagined. She holds just as much as I put in my Mercer 30, albeit a slightly tighter fit.
> 
> Everything in except phone (used to take pics) and sunglasses (they sit on top)
> 
> View attachment 3981700
> 
> 
> Today’s contents:
> * Kate Spade 4 key holder
> * Pill case
> * Hologram corner zip wristlet with headphones, power bank, chapstick, Halls cough drops, Kleenex and a bobby pin
> * Hologram mini skinny for bus money
> * hologram small trifold wallet
> * small square pouch from Tous
> * Kobo Aura H2O reader (it’s a 6.8” screen so it’s fairly large)
> * 8” tablet (same size as iPad mini)
> * Sunglasses
> 
> View attachment 3981703
> 
> 
> Tablet inside, reader slips in back pocket like a glove
> View attachment 3981707
> 
> 
> Sunglasses go up top, phone goes in front pocket with key holder
> View attachment 3981708


Wow that fits a lot never would have thought it could! Love the Rambler!


----------



## Suzanne B.

BDP said:


> My Ramblers Legacy continues to surprise me with what all I can pack in her. She has quickly become my most favorite bag EVER. Here she is stuffed with more stuff than I ever imagined. She holds just as much as I put in my Mercer 30, albeit a slightly tighter fit.
> 
> Everything in except phone (used to take pics) and sunglasses (they sit on top)
> 
> View attachment 3981700
> 
> 
> Today’s contents:
> * Kate Spade 4 key holder
> * Pill case
> * Hologram corner zip wristlet with headphones, power bank, chapstick, Halls cough drops, Kleenex and a bobby pin
> * Hologram mini skinny for bus money
> * hologram small trifold wallet
> * small square pouch from Tous
> * Kobo Aura H2O reader (it’s a 6.8” screen so it’s fairly large)
> * 8” tablet (same size as iPad mini)
> * Sunglasses
> 
> View attachment 3981703
> 
> 
> Tablet inside, reader slips in back pocket like a glove
> View attachment 3981707
> 
> 
> Sunglasses go up top, phone goes in front pocket with key holder
> View attachment 3981708


Wow! I would have never guessed it could hold all that! Love the butterfly pill case.


----------



## goodbyeblues

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3977757
> View attachment 3977758
> 
> I’ve been carrying my Rhyder 24 for a little while now & want to share what fits!
> LV Victorine wallet
> Coach Wristlet and Mini Skinny
> Lotion
> Key Fob
> Planner
> Ibuprofen
> 
> It holds a bit more, too! [emoji41]


I have this bag too (in light blue) and love the capacity. It's a great bag! Yours is such a pretty color too!


----------



## Sarah03

goodbyeblues said:


> I have this bag too (in light blue) and love the capacity. It's a great bag! Yours is such a pretty color too!



Thank you! I just love this little bag. I bet your light blue is beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

1941 Saddle (medium) bag. Phone not pictured.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

goodbyeblues said:


> I have this bag too (in light blue) and love the capacity. It's a great bag! Yours is such a pretty color too!



I have this bag too (in gunmetal)!  It’s amazing how much you can fit in this bag!


----------



## Iluvhaute

My new signature Riley. Holds a decent amount of stuff!!


----------



## whateve

Iluvhaute said:


> My new signature Riley. Holds a decent amount of stuff!!


I'm really surprised at how much it holds!


----------



## Iluvhaute

whateve said:


> I'm really surprised at how much it holds!


It does hold a good amount of stuff. And it’s not really stuffed.


----------



## SEWDimples

Iluvhaute said:


> My new signature Riley. Holds a decent amount of stuff!!


Yes, it does. Nice to know. I was thinking it was too small.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

I just use a Coach Mini Skinny. Inside I fit cash, my license, Triple AAA card, old college id (not sure why I haven't taken it out... Lol), insurance card and my train card.


----------



## carterazo

Iluvhaute said:


> My new signature Riley. Holds a decent amount of stuff!!


I saw it at the store a while back and love the size! It's such a classy bag. I really fits a lot! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## tealocean

AManIntoFashion said:


> I just use a Coach Mini Skinny. Inside I fit cash, my license, Triple AAA card, old college id (not sure why I haven't taken it out... Lol), insurance card and my train card.


I love this minimalism!


----------



## Lake Effect

So my trusty Sling bag was packed to travel with me today. This is what I could get into this baby:  small VB purse that has wallet and small odd n ends like tissues, cough drops mints; small VB pouch with other odds n ends like 3 lip balms, eye drops etc, VB tech pouch with charging cords, inhalers , small book, cell phone, Samsung Nook, iPad Air - not pictured as I am posting with it- , snack, packets, tech stand, hair brush, keys! 
This bag is roughly the dimensions of a Duffle Sac. And why it is not a good idea for me ( specifically my neck and shoulders) to carry one on a daily basis. The strap handle however, makes it easy to hand carry. Being tall probably helps that too. Since I bought this bag with a few dark stains on the bottom that didn’t come out, I am fearless about literally *slinging* it around. Bonus, it fits under the plane seat in front of me with room to spare for long legs


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4025364
> 
> So my trusty Sling bag was packed to travel with me today. This is what I could get into this baby:  small VB purse that has wallet and small odd n ends like tissues, cough drops mints; small VB pouch with other odds n ends like 3 lip balms, eye drops etc, VB tech pouch with charging cords, inhalers , small book, cell phone, Samsung Nook, iPad Air - not pictured as I am posting with it- , snack, packets, tech stand, hair brush, keys!
> This bag is roughly the dimensions of a Duffle Sac. And why it is not a good idea for me ( specifically my neck and shoulders) to carry one on a daily basis. The strap handle however, makes it easy to hand carry. Being tall probably helps that too. Since I bought this bag with a few dark stains on the bottom that didn’t come out, I am fearless about literally *slinging* it around. Bonus, it fits under the plane seat in front of me with room to spare for long legs


What a great post! These are really fun for me to see. Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Stephg

Carrying my black rogue 36 today, the big Coach pouch fits diapers and wipes perfectly!


----------



## musiclover

Ergo tote in camel today with 1941 denim clutch (my main wallet), Coach Madison small leopard coin purse and my new Beechwood bloom cosmetic case.


----------



## musiclover

Stephg said:


> Carrying my black rogue 36 today, the big Coach pouch fits diapers and wipes perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 4026159


I love your fishy crackers and D and B coin pouch!  My kids ate lots of those little crackers when they were small.  I still enjoy eating myself!


----------



## Stephg

musiclover said:


> I love your fishy crackers and D and B coin pouch!  My kids ate lots of those little crackers when they were small.  I still enjoy eating myself!



Gotta keep them on hand for when toddler turns into a grouchy pants


----------



## musiclover

Stephg said:


> Gotta keep them on hand for when toddler turns into a grouchy pants


Aww...it’s so hard when they are little. When my son was small, he went from hungry to hangry in a flash.  Fishy crackers can save the moment.  (It was always while I was trying something on).


----------



## Lake Effect

I am finishing up a break here and was sorting out my Monterey Hobo, which I tossed, quite a lot into, yesterday and today. This is
1) exhibit A why I will not get a Duffle sac or Helen’s Legacy, look what I have done to this medium size bag!
2) for all the gals carrying mismatched pouches and a general hodge- podge 
Edited to , and also iPad Air in a slim cover, too!


----------



## musiclover

A couple of LV sweeties in my denim Dinky 24 from last night’s Opera of “The Overcoat.”


----------



## musiclover

It’s the weekend so here we go again with my camel Ergo tote.  I love this bag, it’s so soft, and my navy Court bag for my busy Saturdays. They look great and there’s no fuss.




I’ve switched over to my KH coin purse from my leopard Madison coin purse which is quite tiny.


----------



## whateve

wrong thread!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> A couple of LV sweeties in my denim Dinky 24 from last night’s Opera of “The Overcoat.”
> 
> View attachment 4058225


Such a beautiful bag and straps! Lovely!


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Such a beautiful bag and straps! Lovely!


Thank you!  I carried it with the strap doubled over my shoulder and it was so comfortable. It was easy to carry and I still had my phone and keys inside.


----------



## Esquared72

Inside my denim Isla...missing is my iPhone that I usually keep in the back slip pocket.


----------



## Esquared72

Inside my vintage Lightweights Camera Bag.


----------



## musiclover

A couple of pink pretties with my weekend bag, Ergo camel tote.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> A couple of pink pretties with my weekend bag, Ergo camel tote.
> 
> View attachment 4087144


Those look so pretty and happy together!


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Those look so pretty and happy together!


Thank you, TO!  I do love pink and it's fun to look into my bag and see all that sweetness!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Thank you, TO!  I do love pink and it's fun to look into my bag and see all that sweetness!


You're welcome! I love pinks too, especially brights and sweet flowers!


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> You're welcome! I love pinks too, especially brights and sweet flowers!


Me, too!  I can never get enough floral patterns and Coach has some lovely ones these days.  I'm trying to be judicious in my selection and buying only what I will use, and selling pieces I'm not reaching for as often.  It just helps to keep things in check.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Me, too!  I can never get enough floral patterns and Coach has some lovely ones these days.  I'm trying to be judicious in my selection and buying only what I will use, and selling pieces I'm not reaching for as often.  It just helps to keep things in check.


I only have solids and 2 ombres so far, but will enjoy some florals someday! I know what you mean about being selective! I got way too much at once and have not bought anything for almost 2 months. I'm enjoying seeing everyone's goodies! Thankfully I have enough to go through without getting bored!


----------



## anthrosphere

Here are my items and what I usually carry in my Coach Parker. Pictured here are my sunglasses + case, makeup pouch full of junk like mini notebook and scissor, pen, lots of wet napkins, compact lotion and mirror, etc. Also my iPhone. I have attached a second picture to show a few items that I have in my makeup bag.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Here are my items and what I usually carry in my Coach Parker. Pictured here are my sunglasses + case, makeup pouch full of junk like mini notebook and scissor, pen, lots of wet napkins, compact lotion and mirror, etc. Also my iPhone. I have attached a second picture to show a few items that I have in my makeup bag.
> 
> View attachment 4089800
> View attachment 4089799


Those stickers look so cute on your Parker!


----------



## anthrosphere

whateve said:


> Those stickers look so cute on your Parker!


Thank you so much Whateve.


----------



## tealocean

anthrosphere said:


> Here are my items and what I usually carry in my Coach Parker. Pictured here are my sunglasses + case, makeup pouch full of junk like mini notebook and scissor, pen, lots of wet napkins, compact lotion and mirror, etc. Also my iPhone. I have attached a second picture to show a few items that I have in my makeup bag.
> 
> View attachment 4089800
> View attachment 4089799


What a sweet looking bag! I love the butterfly! Thanks for showing us what fits. Parker's #1 on my wishlist.


----------



## anthrosphere

tealocean said:


> What a sweet looking bag! I love the butterfly! Thanks for showing us what fits. Parker's #1 on my wishlist.


Thank you tealocean! Yeah the Parker is worth every penny. Even with my items inside, there are still plenty of space left for other essentials! It's totally worth it.


----------



## reginatina

Loving my Mini Campus Backpack.  Same stuff, different bag. 

Mini Skinny (cash and coins), Filofax mini (cards, ID, insurance cards, and typical planner stuff), sunglasses, toiletry pouch (tissues, mirror, lip balm, medication, tweezers, nippers, hair ties, floss, mints, lotion, hand sanitizer, tampon), little pouch from Daiso (earbuds), and keys.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

I still love WIMBs!

In my Coach Isla Chain Crossbody:

* iPhone 7 & case with cat phone ring
* Coach pleated pouch holds key fob
* Coach vintage skinny make-up kit holds a mini mechanical pencil, eye drops, lotion, nail file, bandaids, hand wipe, concealer stick, hair elastic & pins
* Coach card pouch as wallet (with added ring & chain) holds ~6 cards & bills
* mint tin with mirror (very old but I just keep refilling!)
* EOS lip balm
* reading glasses
* DIY matchbook sticky note holder


----------



## whateve

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> I still love WIMBs!
> 
> In my Coach Isla Chain Crossbody:
> 
> * iPhone 7 & case with cat phone ring
> * Coach pleated pouch holds key fob
> * Coach vintage skinny make-up kit holds a mini mechanical pencil, eye drops, lotion, nail file, bandaids, hand wipe, concealer stick, hair elastic & pins
> * Coach card pouch as wallet (with added ring & chain) holds ~6 cards & bills
> * mint tin with mirror (very old but I just keep refilling!)
> * EOS lip balm
> * reading glasses
> * DIY matchbook sticky note holder


I have a couple of those vintage skinny pouches but I've never used them. They are so nice.


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> I have a couple of those vintage skinny pouches but I've never used them. They are so nice.


Whateve, do you have a style number for the skinny pouch?   Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> Whateve, do you have a style number for the skinny pouch?   Thank you!


It's 7170.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

whateve said:


> I have a couple of those vintage skinny pouches but I've never used them. They are so nice.



Hi, whateve! I love it! Not sure what I’d do without it. I’ve tried newer pouches & wristlets but this one really works for me & it’s so softly worn in. Funny bc I recently saw one of my vintage leaflets & the old description of it still holds true for today!


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> It's 7170.


Thank you!  They look like a great size for lipstick and misc items.  I hate the little wristlets that have the strap attached to them!  They get tangled up in my bag but don't want to cut them off either.  I have a pouch that is lined inside with ivory/blue cotton but wouldn't call this skinny as it is about 1" wide.  I don't see a style # on it but like this one, too.


----------



## Bagmedic

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Hi, whateve! I love it! Not sure what I’d do without it. I’ve tried newer pouches & wristlets but this one really works for me & it’s so softly worn in. Funny bc I recently saw one of my vintage leaflets & the old description of it still holds true for today!


Sounds like the one I have but wouldn't call it skinny!  Measurements seem to line up but no mention of depth in the ad.  I'd say mine is 1" deep.  It has the ticking lining.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Bagmedic said:


> Sounds like the one I have but wouldn't call it skinny!  Measurements seem to line up but no mention of depth in the ad.  I'd say mine is 1" deep.  It has the ticking lining.



The Chunky?! #7165 






Sorry I missed the question of yours earlier. I’m a slow composer & tend to miss recent posts.


----------



## Bagmedic

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> The Chunky?! #7165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed the question of yours earlier. I’m a slow composer & tend to miss recent posts.


Well that makes sense and I love the name!  I'm going to have to get the Skinny now, too!  I have Chunky in Black and Red.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Bagmedic said:


> Well that makes sense and I love the name!  I'm going to have to get the Skinny now, too!  I have Chunky in Black and Red.



And, it’s decided... I’m going to have to find a Chunky too!


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> Well that makes sense and I love the name!  I'm going to have to get the Skinny now, too!  I have Chunky in Black and Red.





theblissfullyobsessed said:


> And, it’s decided... I’m going to have to find a Chunky too!


I have the chunky in British tan and the skinny in banana and aqua.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

whateve said:


> I have the chunky in British tan and the skinny in banana and aqua.



Oh wow! I’ve never seen a Skinny banana! (Ha!) And aqua is awesome. Is it the same line as the aqua Carnival bag? ‘96? And the cute key fob?


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Here’s the dark berry mixed leather regular Dreamer when I was doing a fit check. It tightly fits my LV epi Pochette, LV Sarah wallet, Coach metallic small wristlet, and a generic business card case. My iPhone X w/ case doesn’t fit with all that in the main compartment but does tightly fit in one of the outside slip pockets. Not much room left for sunnies and keys so it’s going back.


----------



## whateve

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Oh wow! I’ve never seen a Skinny banana! (Ha!) And aqua is awesome. Is it the same line as the aqua Carnival bag? ‘96? And the cute key fob?


Yes it is.


----------



## tealocean

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> I still love WIMBs!
> 
> In my Coach Isla Chain Crossbody:
> 
> * iPhone 7 & case with cat phone ring
> * Coach pleated pouch holds key fob
> * Coach vintage skinny make-up kit holds a mini mechanical pencil, eye drops, lotion, nail file, bandaids, hand wipe, concealer stick, hair elastic & pins
> * Coach card pouch as wallet (with added ring & chain) holds ~6 cards & bills
> * mint tin with mirror (very old but I just keep refilling!)
> * EOS lip balm
> * reading glasses
> * DIY matchbook sticky note holder


I like your picture and how you organize the bag. Wow! it hold a lot more than I imagined!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

tealocean said:


> I like your picture and how you organize the bag. Wow! it hold a lot more than I imagined!



Thank you, tealocean! I’m happy to share as I totally enjoy seeing what everyone else carries & how they organize.


----------



## ZigZagHandBagGirl

This is what I carry in my Rogue 25, everything fits nicely!


----------



## Hobbsy

LinzG_ said:


> This is what I carry in my Rogue 25, everything fits nicely!
> 
> View attachment 4318458


That's a lot more than I thought the size would hold! Your Rogue is lovely!


----------



## ZigZagHandBagGirl

Hobbsy said:


> That's a lot more than I thought the size would hold! Your Rogue is lovely!


Thank you!  Yes, its size is deceiving!  I keep my makeup bag + lotion + keys in the middle zip compartment with some small stuff inside of the zip pockets.  My phone + wallets stay on the outside slide pockets.  Or, sometimes I hook my keys onto the D-rings.


----------



## BeachBagGal

LinzG_ said:


> This is what I carry in my Rogue 25, everything fits nicely!
> 
> View attachment 4318458



Your dog keychain is so cute!!


----------



## ZigZagHandBagGirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Your dog keychain is so cute!!


Thanks!  It's Tory Burch, I got it last year.  They had a whole line of weenie dog stuff that sold out fast!


----------



## cathy_raveny

I usually carry Signature Gallery Tote in black. 
Inside: my Cellphone, Lipbalm, some cash, checkbook, ID's, etc..


----------



## Icing_Time

LinzG_ said:


> This is what I carry in my Rogue 25, everything fits nicely!
> 
> View attachment 4318458


Amazing. You look like you have organization down pat!


----------



## LVBagLady

Icing_Time said:


> Amazing. You look like you have organization down pat!


I just bought that bag this past Monday. I haven't used it yet.  It's a beautiful bag, but it's smaller than what I usually carry. I'm carrying a Rogue 36 right now. I think it's a 36. It's bigger than the regular.


----------



## Esquared72

Inside my Patricia’s Legacy...she is officially vintage this year [emoji173]️


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

eehlers said:


> Inside my Patricia’s Legacy...she is officially vintage this year [emoji173]️


Ooh a Longchamp coin pouch! How do you like it? What do you use it for? I've been eyeing one for awhile!


----------



## Esquared72

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Ooh a Longchamp coin pouch! How do you like it? What do you use it for? I've been eyeing one for awhile!



I love mine. I use it for odds & ends...hand sanitizer, eye drops, hair ties.


----------



## Sarah03

I just bought the Frame Bag 23 and wanted to share what fits inside!





It’s a fairly roomy bag for its size. The back pocket will hold my iPhone 7 with a slim case, but it’s hard to get my phone back out of the pocket. Maybe it will stretch with time.
ETA- the items pictured fit comfortably without stuffing the bag full, so I am sure it could hold a bit more.


----------



## Alexa5

Sarah03 said:


> I just bought the Frame Bag 23 and wanted to share what fits inside!
> View attachment 4349488
> View attachment 4349489
> View attachment 4349490
> View attachment 4349491
> 
> It’s a fairly roomy bag for its size. The back pocket will hold my iPhone 7 with a slim case, but it’s hard to get my phone back out of the pocket. Maybe it will stretch with time.
> ETA- the items pictured fit comfortably without stuffing the bag full, so I am sure it could hold a bit more.


Thanks for sharing this!  I am so torn...I keep eyeing this bag, and I think I prefer it in black (will be back in stock next month), but your pic of the white is better than Coach's pic.  Hmmm... and it is in stock.


----------



## Sarah03

Alexa5 said:


> Thanks for sharing this!  I am so torn...I keep eyeing this bag, and I think I prefer it in black (will be back in stock next month), but your pic of the white is better than Coach's pic.  Hmmm... and it is in stock.



It’s a tough choice, but I chose white because it is more understated to me. The Dalmatians blend into the look of this bag vs. standing out and that’s what won me over. From a distance it looks like a floral frame bag, but up close you can see those little cuties. Good luck deciding!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

My Outlet reversible tote is so nice and organized!


----------



## Alexa5

Sarah03 said:


> It’s a tough choice, but I chose white because it is more understated to me. The Dalmatians blend into the look of this bag vs. standing out and that’s what won me over. From a distance it looks like a floral frame bag, but up close you can see those little cuties. Good luck deciding!


I completely agree.  I kept going back and looking at the two and as much as I love the purple with the black, I do think over time, the understated white will make the most sense.  And I think I like the gold kisslock with the white a little more.  I already bought the kisslock coinpurse in black, and it is super cute, but I think for the larger piece the white is a good option.  Unfortunately you have sold me with your great pics, and I have bought it.  lol.  I suck--I clearly am going through a period of no will power.  I have returned several of the bags I bought though, so hopefully that counts for something!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> I just bought the Frame Bag 23 and wanted to share what fits inside!
> View attachment 4349488
> View attachment 4349489
> View attachment 4349490
> View attachment 4349491
> 
> It’s a fairly roomy bag for its size. The back pocket will hold my iPhone 7 with a slim case, but it’s hard to get my phone back out of the pocket. Maybe it will stretch with time.
> ETA- the items pictured fit comfortably without stuffing the bag full, so I am sure it could hold a bit more.


So cute! If this was aristocats........[emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Sarah03 said:


> I just bought the Frame Bag 23 and wanted to share what fits inside!
> View attachment 4349488
> View attachment 4349489
> View attachment 4349490
> View attachment 4349491
> 
> It’s a fairly roomy bag for its size. The back pocket will hold my iPhone 7 with a slim case, but it’s hard to get my phone back out of the pocket. Maybe it will stretch with time.
> ETA- the items pictured fit comfortably without stuffing the bag full, so I am sure it could hold a bit more.



It’s a sweet bag, Sarah03! And I really like your wristlet! Is your card pouch a newer one?


----------



## tealocean

Sarah03 said:


> I just bought the Frame Bag 23 and wanted to share what fits inside!
> View attachment 4349488
> View attachment 4349489
> View attachment 4349490
> View attachment 4349491
> 
> It’s a fairly roomy bag for its size. The back pocket will hold my iPhone 7 with a slim case, but it’s hard to get my phone back out of the pocket. Maybe it will stretch with time.
> ETA- the items pictured fit comfortably without stuffing the bag full, so I am sure it could hold a bit more.


Wow, this is so adorable and fits a lot more than it appears to hold!


----------



## tealocean

OogleAtLuxury said:


> My Outlet reversible tote is so nice and organized!


Beautiful organization!


----------



## Sarah03

Alexa5 said:


> I completely agree.  I kept going back and looking at the two and as much as I love the purple with the black, I do think over time, the understated white will make the most sense.  And I think I like the gold kisslock with the white a little more.  I already bought the kisslock coinpurse in black, and it is super cute, but I think for the larger piece the white is a good option.  Unfortunately you have sold me with your great pics, and I have bought it.  lol.  I suck--I clearly am going through a period of no will power.  I have returned several of the bags I bought though, so hopefully that counts for something!!


Well since you have the coin purse it’s a good compromise! I’m glad we will be Bag twins! This Disney release has been tough to resist, so don’t beat yourself up. At least you did have some returns!


Hobbsy said:


> So cute! If this was aristocats........[emoji48][emoji48]


Thanks! Oh my gosh, I wish they would have released some Aristocats leather items. Coach! Don’t forget about the cat lovers of the world! 


theblissfullyobsessed said:


> It’s a sweet bag, Sarah03! And I really like your wristlet! Is your card pouch a newer one?



Thank you! The card pouch is from the original 1941 release a few years ago. It’s slightly larger than the new ones:


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> I completely agree.  I kept going back and looking at the two and as much as I love the purple with the black, I do think over time, the understated white will make the most sense.  And I think I like the gold kisslock with the white a little more.  I already bought the kisslock coinpurse in black, and it is super cute, but I think for the larger piece the white is a good option.  Unfortunately you have sold me with your great pics, and I have bought it.  lol.  I suck--I clearly am going through a period of no will power.  I have returned several of the bags I bought though, so hopefully that counts for something!!


This bag looks really unique and beautiful. I hope it ends up being a great choice for you!


----------



## tealocean

Double post


----------



## brightblonde

Sarah03 said:


> I just bought the Frame Bag 23 and wanted to share what fits inside!
> View attachment 4349488
> View attachment 4349489
> View attachment 4349490
> View attachment 4349491
> 
> It’s a fairly roomy bag for its size. The back pocket will hold my iPhone 7 with a slim case, but it’s hard to get my phone back out of the pocket. Maybe it will stretch with time.
> ETA- the items pictured fit comfortably without stuffing the bag full, so I am sure it could hold a bit more.




Thanks for posting photos & a review.  I'm considering that one or the color block.  

Hope they add Lady & the Tramp to the collection.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you! The card pouch is from the original 1941 release a few years ago. It’s slightly larger than the new ones:
> View attachment 4349768



Thanks for the info & comparison photo, Sarah! I have the green pouch with the leather strap that I’ve twice changed to other chains/clips. I really like the one on your pink pouch.


----------



## Sarah03

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Thanks for the info & comparison photo, Sarah! I have the green pouch with the leather strap that I’ve twice changed to other chains/clips. I really like the one on your pink pouch.



Thanks! These little guys are so useful. I especially love the blue one as it has a metallic interior.


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

Sarah03 said:


> I just bought the Frame Bag 23 and wanted to share what fits inside!
> View attachment 4349488
> View attachment 4349489
> View attachment 4349490
> View attachment 4349491
> 
> It’s a fairly roomy bag for its size. The back pocket will hold my iPhone 7 with a slim case, but it’s hard to get my phone back out of the pocket. Maybe it will stretch with time.
> ETA- the items pictured fit comfortably without stuffing the bag full, so I am sure it could hold a bit more.



Hi I love this style of bag and it is one I am eyeing up! I just wanted to get your thoughts about how easy to use - is it easy to get into the bag and is the kiss lock closure sturdy? It looks like it can fit a good amount!


----------



## Lucylu29

Hobbsy said:


> So cute! If this was aristocats........[emoji48][emoji48]



I agree! I was so excited when it looked like there was finally going to be something with cats, what a let down [emoji45] Don't they realize that they're are many Coach fans that are cat people too?!?


----------



## Hobbsy

Lucylu29 said:


> I agree! I was so excited when it looked like there was finally going to be something with cats, what a let down [emoji45] Don't they realize that they're are many Coach fans that are cat people too?!?


No one does! Makes me mad.


----------



## reginatina

Thought I'd share what I'm carrying for date night.  As I mentioned in another thread, I'm really digging my MFF Strawberry Mae.

--  Filofax mini classic organiser, black and Filofax Calipso ballpen, green (typical planner stuff along with identification, insurance cards)
--  Coach foldover card case, black (cards, money)
--  Aimee Kestenberg makeup bag (tissues, wet wipes, tampon, mirror, tweezers, nipper, hair ties, medication, hand sanitizer, lotion, floss, mints)
--  Sunglasses
--  Small Daiso pouch with earbuds
--  Kissing whale keychains (one with house and car keys, one with office key)
--  Blistex lip balm


----------



## tealocean

reginatina said:


> View attachment 4456734
> 
> Thought I'd share what I'm carrying for date night.  As I mentioned in another thread, I'm really digging my MFF Strawberry Mae.
> 
> --  Filofax mini classic organiser, black and Filofax Calipso ballpen, green (typical planner stuff along with identification, insurance cards)
> --  Coach foldover card case, black (cards, money)
> --  Aimee Kestenberg makeup bag (tissues, wet wipes, tampon, mirror, tweezers, nipper, hair ties, medication, hand sanitizer, lotion, floss, mints)
> --  Sunglasses
> --  Small Daiso pouch with earbuds
> --  Kissing whale keychains (one with house and car keys, one with office key)
> --  Blistex lip balm


I love seeing these what's in your bag pics! I have a Filofax too, but I've never seen a mini one! So cute!  Now that I use smaller purses, I don't even keep the pocket size in my bag. I should take a look at the mini size sometime.


----------



## meepabeep

Cheating w/ a MK bag today, but this is what I (almost) always have in my bags:
- phone (not pictured)
- Coach phone wristlet, used as a wallet
- Coach coin purse, used as a makeup bag (I only wear concealer and red lipstick)
- reading glasses
- keys w/ a Coach hangtag as a keychain
I sometimes have an umbrella too, on rainy days, in bigger bags than the one pictured. I sometimes skip the wallet in little bags, like my Coach crossbody clutch.


----------



## reginatina

tealocean said:


> I love seeing these what's in your bag pics! I have a Filofax too, but I've never seen a mini one! So cute!  Now that I use smaller purses, I don't even keep the pocket size in my bag. I should take a look at the mini size sometime.



The mini has been discontinued, but you can always find them on eBay. They are ridiculously expensive for the size, but at times you can find a decent deal. The size is perfect for me. I still prefer making lists on paper and writing appointments on the calendar.  Also, I know this is insane, I don't like keeping contacts in my phone that I'm not close to. So, having the phone pages help for the numbers I don't use regularly, but enough to want to keep handy. 

I just bought a new one on eBay in red. I've always liked black accessories in my purse. I don't need to have the accessories match the color of the bag, but I'm trying to be random and bought a red wallet and Filofax. Still have yet to use it. I've attached a pic here.


----------



## tealocean

reginatina said:


> View attachment 4458245
> 
> 
> The mini has been discontinued, but you can always find them on eBay. They are ridiculously expensive for the size, but at times you can find a decent deal. The size is perfect for me. I still prefer making lists on paper and writing appointments on the calendar.  Also, I know this is insane, I don't like keeping contacts in my phone that I'm not close to. So, having the phone pages help for the numbers I don't use regularly, but enough to want to keep handy.
> 
> I just bought a new one on eBay in red. I've always liked black accessories in my purse. I don't need to have the accessories match the color of the bag, but I'm trying to be random and bought a red wallet and Filofax. Still have yet to use it. I've attached a pic here.


Thank you; this is adorable! I love colors inside a bag. I hope the new red is fun for you!  I prefer to write things down too. My calendar is in the Filofax, and I have a larger one for a brain dump. I love going back to see ideas, goals, and the ones that came to fruition!


----------



## reginatina

tealocean said:


> Thank you; this is adorable! I love colors inside a bag. I hope the new red is fun for you!  I prefer to write things down too. My calendar is in the Filofax, and I have a larger one for a brain dump. I love going back to see ideas, goals, and the ones that came to fruition!



I do the same thing...I like to go back and revisit my old calendars.  I save all of them and it's nice to see previous plans and special events. I sometimes debate getting rid of a planner and putting it all in my phone, but I love checking off things on a list. It's just so satisfying.


----------



## Suzanne B.

reginatina said:


> I do the same thing...I like to go back and revisit my old calendars.  I save all of them and it's nice to see previous plans and special events. I sometimes debate getting rid of a planner and putting it all in my phone, but I love checking off things on a list. It's just so satisfying.


Lists are the only way I can remember it all. I list everything, grocery list, household chores, hurricane preparation, etc. And I do have a sense of accomplishment when I have everything on my chore / to do list scribbled off.


----------



## tealocean

reginatina said:


> I do the same thing...I like to go back and revisit my old calendars.  I save all of them and it's nice to see previous plans and special events. I sometimes debate getting rid of a planner and putting it all in my phone, but I love checking off things on a list. It's just so satisfying.


I don't save them all, but do keep the special pages. I know from experience I'd eventually get rid of them, and with the loose sheets I can save the ones I want to revisit. It must be so neat to have all of your old calendars though! 


Suzanne B. said:


> Lists are the only way I can remember it all. I list everything, grocery list, household chores, hurricane preparation, etc. And I do have a sense of accomplishment when I have everything on my chore / to do list scribbled off.


 Maybe I'd be more organized with more lists.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sarah03 said:


> I just bought the Frame Bag 23 and wanted to share what fits inside!
> View attachment 4349488
> View attachment 4349489
> View attachment 4349490
> View attachment 4349491
> 
> It’s a fairly roomy bag for its size. The back pocket will hold my iPhone 7 with a slim case, but it’s hard to get my phone back out of the pocket. Maybe it will stretch with time.
> ETA- the items pictured fit comfortably without stuffing the bag full, so I am sure it could hold a bit more.


So pretty! I ordered the regular 23 frame bag, which is about to arrive in a couple of days. Just wanted to know how you like wearing it so far?


----------



## reginatina

Carrying my Floral Bloom Chelsea Crossbody.

Tealocean gave me the push I needed to swap out my black classic Filofax for my red Belgravia Filofax and my black Foldover card case for my washed red envelope card case.  Everything else is the same.  I tend to carry all black accessories, but decided to mix it up.  Also got a new keychain from the hospital gift shop.


----------



## tealocean

reginatina said:


> View attachment 4470627
> 
> Carrying my Floral Bloom Chelsea Crossbody.
> 
> Tealocean gave me the push I needed to swap out my black classic Filofax for my red Belgravia Filofax and my black Foldover card case for my washed red envelope card case.  Everything else is the same.  I tend to carry all black accessories, but decided to mix it up.  Also got a new keychain from the hospital gift shop.


 Looking good, and they go with the sweet blooms on your bag! How are you liking the pop of color in your bag?


----------



## reginatina

tealocean said:


> Looking good, and they go with the sweet blooms on your bag! How are you liking the pop of color in your bag?



Thank you!  Surprisingly, I'm loving the color.  I love looking in my purse and seeing the pretty splash of red.  I do appreciate you giving me input, sometimes all you need is a little push to try something new.


----------



## tealocean

reginatina said:


> Thank you!  Surprisingly, I'm loving the color.  I love looking in my purse and seeing the pretty splash of red.  I do appreciate you giving me input, sometimes all you need is a little push to try something new.


Yay!  It's good to hear you're having fun with it. I used to have one bag and always black.  I'm really enjoying color too!


----------



## reginatina

tealocean said:


> Yay!  It's good to hear you're having fun with it. I used to have one bag and always black.  I'm really enjoying color too!



Same!  In my twenties all I had were black bags.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Packing this beauty to carry tomorrow! Haven't used my rogue in a while!! Owl is new, got him today from DBF!


----------



## reginatina

First time using this pretty.  My Pocket Purse in BT.  I had to minimize what I carry, but not too much.

I normally carry a card case or a mini skinny for cash, a few cards, and coins, but I just slid the cash and cards in a pocket in the purse.  
Essentials Pouch:  Mirror, Wipes, Tissue, Tampon, OTC Meds, Floss, Mints, Hand Sanitizer, Lotion, Tweezers, Cuticle nippers, hair ties, 
Filofax Mini
Earphones in black pouch
Two lip balms
Keys
Sunglasses out of case
I can slide my phone in the slip pocket if need be, but it's usually in my hands.


----------



## reginatina

Today I'm carrying the very deceptive Regina.  She can hold a lot.  Not too tight of a fit where the bag has bulges and I can get everything in and out without trouble.  I can fit everything I normally carry (essentials pouch, sunglasses (with case!!), earbuds in pouch, mini planner, mini skinny, lip balm, keys).  I just switched into a slimmer mini skinny and instead of two lip products, I'm only carrying one.  I can slip my phone in the back if I need to.


----------



## tealocean

reginatina said:


> Today I'm carrying the very deceptive Regina.  She can hold a lot.  Not too tight of a fit where the bag has bulges and I can get everything in and out without trouble.  I can fit everything I normally carry (essentials pouch, sunglasses (with case!!), earbuds in pouch, mini planner, mini skinny, lip balm, keys).  I just switched into a slimmer mini skinny and instead of two lip products, I'm only carrying one.  I can slip my phone in the back if I need to.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542734


Wow! You really fit a lot in there! I need to take lessons.  You know I noticed your planner in there! I love seeing WIMB posts. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## reginatina

tealocean said:


> Wow! You really fit a lot in there! I need to take lessons.  You know I noticed your planner in there! I love seeing WIMB posts. Thanks for sharing!



Thank you!  I try,  I spent a good 15 minutes rearranging to see what I can fit,  I know you love my mini planners.  I'll definitely keep an eye out for you if I see any good deals.


----------



## Molly0

There is tons of room in this 2014 Satchel for the few things I’m carrying today.


----------



## tealocean

Thank you! I can't imagine fitting even the mini ones in, but you have fit one in the Regina! When I use the Regina, I use a wristlet or pouch, and I see that I need to get more creative!


----------



## tealocean

Molly0 said:


> There is tons of room in this 2014 Satchel for the few things I’m carrying today.
> View attachment 4543760


Ah! Nice and airy! Great red!


----------



## A1aGypsy

I love these threads!!!!


----------



## reginatina

@tealocean you definitely to post in the thread.  I'm sure you carry more than a wristlet.


----------



## dissyg

Way too much stuff!

My Bedford is also my school bag, lol. I like it better than the messenger bag I was using before - expands and shrinks much better. Wallet goes in zip pocket, phone in snap pocket, keys on snap loop (can grab them without taking my bag off my shoulder, no problem), books and notebooks and laptop and all my other crap in the middle. The pouch holds all my little stuff - pens, meds, lotion, headphones, and even more stuff I can’t even remember right now.


----------



## MrsHinzo




----------



## tealocean

reginatina said:


> @tealocean you definitely to post in the thread.  I'm sure you carry more than a wristlet.


 Okay! I will take a picture. I don't use the Regina often so don't laugh, but yes, I like everything contained in a wristlet and the pockets. My secret is that if needed, I have a tote in the car or sitting nearby with the big things. I'm still learning to go small.


----------



## tealocean

reginatina said:


> @tealocean you definitely to post in the thread.  I'm sure you carry more than a wristlet.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 It's pretty funny, but in this bag, I keep everything (except phone) in a *double* wristlet.  I could just carry the wristlet, but prefer to be hands free, and find this bag cute. This is an old picture of the Swagger Shoulderbag 20 and double corner zip wristlet. I only use it when I don't need to carry keys. Next time I wear the Regina, I'll see what else can fit and take pictures.


----------



## reginatina

tealocean said:


> View attachment 4547151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty funny, but in this bag, I keep everything (except phone) in a *double* wristlet.  I could just carry the wristlet, but prefer to be hands free, and find this bag cute. This is an old picture of the Swagger Shoulderbag 20 and double corner zip wristlet. I only use it when I don't need to carry keys. Next time I wear the Regina, I'll see what else can fit and take pictures.



Great colors!  Do you tend to carry smaller bags?


----------



## tealocean

reginatina said:


> Great colors!  Do you tend to carry smaller bags?


Thank you! Yes now I do! I was using a medium size. In the past year, I've loved going smaller, but often with a tote on the side or a pouch in the car. If I'm going somewhere I need to wait around, I like to bring a book and pen and paper. But as far as keeping one on me, I am loving smaller bags now!


----------



## reginatina

tealocean said:


> Thank you! Yes now I do! I was using a medium size. In the past year, I've loved going smaller, but often with a tote on the side or a pouch in the car. If I'm going somewhere I need to wait around, I like to bring a book and pen and paper. But as far as keeping one on me, I am loving smaller bags now!



You're welcome!

I carry small to medium size bags.  In addition to my purse, I bring a tote with me to work and leave it there for the week and put it back in my car on the weekend.  I moonlight on weekends, so it comes with me.  On Sunday, I tend to replace anything I've used.  It's stuff I bring when I go on overnight trips, as well.  Just things like an extra battery charger for my phone and iPad, an extra charger, a small notebook, toiletries, wipes, flashlight, umbrella...things I don't need on small trips to the store, but know I may need during a long day at work or after.  I just like to be prepared.

.


----------



## tealocean

reginatina said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I carry small to medium size bags.  In addition to my purse, I bring a tote with me to work and leave it there for the week and put it back in my car on the weekend.  I moonlight on weekends, so it comes with me.  On Sunday, I tend to replace anything I've used.  It's stuff I bring when I go on overnight trips, as well.  Just things like an extra battery charger for my phone and iPad, an extra charger, a small notebook, toiletries, wipes, flashlight, umbrella...things I don't need on small trips to the store, but know I may need during a long day at work or after.  I just like to be prepared.
> 
> .


That's a great idea! When I use a tote, I bring it in and out daily as needed since usually it contains things I need regularly. Sometimes I just bring a pouch with a few extras.


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

I’ve been waiting all year for fall just to carry this bag! I’m not changing out of this for a while. Here is my butterscotch rogue and what’s inside. I spent tonight cleaning out receipts and loose change. Might as well add a post for my fellow coach lovers too!
This along with my Lululemon weekender bag carries everything I need for the weekend. My cat had to come check out what was going on lol.




I’ve been looking for a crossbody bag so I don’t have to carry so much when I’m at. Perhaps a frame bag?


----------



## tealocean

Birthdayconfetti said:


> I’ve been waiting all year for fall just to carry this bag! I’m not changing out of this for a while. Here is my butterscotch rogue and what’s inside. I spent tonight cleaning out receipts and loose change. Might as well add a post for my fellow coach lovers too!
> This along with my Lululemon weekender bag carries everything I need for the weekend. My cat had to come check out what was going on lol.
> View attachment 4552335
> View attachment 4552336
> View attachment 4552337
> 
> I’ve been looking for a crossbody bag so I don’t have to carry so much when I’m at. Perhaps a frame bag?


A lightweight crossbody will spoil you! Have fun trying one.


----------



## reginatina

My newly purchased vintage Prairie. I love the look of the bag. I was concerned about the way my things would fit, because the bag’s interior is a little small and oddly shaped. My things do fit, but not as I like them to. I do love the bag, she’s a beaut.  In the main larger section I placed my sunglasses, mini Filofax, mini skinny, and essentials pouch. In the front pocket, my earbuds case, lip balm, keys, and work ID.


----------



## tealocean

reginatina said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I carry small to medium size bags.  In addition to my purse, I bring a tote with me to work and leave it there for the week and put it back in my car on the weekend.  I moonlight on weekends, so it comes with me.  On Sunday, I tend to replace anything I've used.  It's stuff I bring when I go on overnight trips, as well.  Just things like an extra battery charger for my phone and iPad, an extra charger, a small notebook, toiletries, wipes, flashlight, umbrella...things I don't need on small trips to the store, but know I may need during a long day at work or after.  I just like to be prepared.
> 
> .





	

		
			
		

		
	
  I tried a pocket Domino planner in the Regina, and it fits!  Usually I would have this same double corner zip wristlet, a key holder, and maybe another tiny pouch, but now I know this fits! I believe this is the ultra violet color.


----------



## reginatina

tealocean said:


> View attachment 4559431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried a pocket Domino planner in the Regina, and it fits!  Usually I would have this same double corner zip wristlet, a key holder, and maybe another tiny pouch, but now I know this fits! I believe this is the ultra violet color.



Love the color of your Domino!  I can't believe a Pocket Filofax fits in the Regina and you've laid it horizontally.  I think I'm gonna try the double corner zip wristlet and use it as my essentials pouch/card holder. Did you get yours at the outlet or boutique?  The outlet has a variety of colors, so I may pop in there after work this week.


----------



## tealocean

reginatina said:


> Love the color of your Domino!  I can't believe a Pocket Filofax fits in the Regina and you've laid it horizontally.  I think I'm gonna try the double corner zip wristlet and use it as my essentials pouch/card holder. Did you get yours at the outlet or boutique?  The outlet has a variety of colors, so I may pop in there after work this week.


Thank you! I love that bright Domino color too! It's almost like the Disney purple but more royal blue.

They fit vertically too, and you will have a lot more room on either side instead of empty space on top, but the bag *just *closes that way. I love that wristlet because of the 2 sides!  It also makes it so easy to switch bags. I got mine preloved, but I believe it was an outlet color, "Atlantic". It's a really nice pebbled leather.  I hope it works well for you! I also use a card case, and would put it in the zip pocket in the Regina if I needed more space in the wristlet.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

reginatina said:


> My newly purchased vintage Prairie. I love the look of the bag. I was concerned about the way my things would fit, because the bag’s interior is a little small and oddly shaped. My things do fit, but not as I like them to. I do love the bag, she’s a beaut.  In the main larger section I placed my sunglasses, mini Filofax, mini skinny, and essentials pouch. In the front pocket, my earbuds case, lip balm, keys, and work ID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558714



So pretty! Looks like you got one in excellent condition; have always liked this bag.


----------



## reginatina

tealocean said:


> Thank you! I love that bright Domino color too! It's almost like the Disney purple but more royal blue.
> 
> They fit vertically too, and you will have a lot more room on either side instead of empty space on top, but the bag *just *closes that way. I love that wristlet because of the 2 sides!  It also makes it so easy to switch bags. I got mine preloved, but I believe it was an outlet color, "Atlantic". It's a really nice pebbled leather.  I hope it works well for you! I also use a card case, and would put it in the zip pocket in the Regina if I needed more space in the wristlet.



I know what you mean about a bag "just" closing. I can fit a lot in my Regina as you saw in one of my posts, but it *just *closes because of my sunglass case. 

I'm gonna look on eBay too for some of the wristlets.  I just find people mark stuff up so high and there are usually great deals at the outlet. 



ouiouilexiaussi said:


> So pretty! Looks like you got one in excellent condition; have always liked this bag.



Thank you. Someone rehabbed it and did a beautiful job. I love the bag and she's not too heavy at all.


----------



## Pimpernel

My first Coach (preloved, in great condition), but not my last: Peyton Jordan Double-Zip Carryall in Saffiano - I´m not sure if it´s Tan, Walnut or Luggage (anyone?). My inner OCD is happy with its maaany compartments. Contents (today I´m travelling light, trust me):

- LV Sarah wallet in empreinte Aurore
- LV Rosalie coin purse in Mono Fuchsia
- Checkered brown no-name cosmetic pouch (has 3 zip + 1 flap compartments, each one for: 1. make-up; 2. chargers/earplugs/USB/Swiss knife; 3. Meds; 4. Lady hygiene stuff)
- Checkered brown no-name multicard case (for loyalty cards & coupons)
- Sunglass case in brown croc print
- Pepper spray, flower pen, Montegrappa Felicità fountain pen
- Wool shawl
- Also phone I took pic with, plus LV cles in empreinte Cerise stuck in the door keylock :-p


----------



## reginatina

In my mini Charlie this weekend:
My new LeSportsac x Hello Kitty square cosmetic bag that holds all my essentials
Sunglasses
Mini Filofax
Coach Envelope Card Case
Small pouch with earbuds
Two lip balms
Keys


----------



## anglarry04

Pimpernel said:


> My first Coach (preloved, in great condition), but not my last: Peyton Jordan Double-Zip Carryall in Saffiano - I´m not sure if it´s Tan, Walnut or Luggage (anyone?). My inner OCD is happy with its maaany compartments. Contents (today I´m travelling light, trust me):
> 
> - LV Sarah wallet in empreinte Aurore
> - LV Rosalie coin purse in Mono Fuchsia
> - Checkered brown no-name cosmetic pouch (has 3 zip + 1 flap compartments, each one for: 1. make-up; 2. chargers/earplugs/USB/Swiss knife; 3. Meds; 4. Lady hygiene stuff)
> - Checkered brown no-name multicard case (for loyalty cards & coupons)
> - Sunglass case in brown croc print
> - Pepper spray, flower pen, Montegrappa Felicità fountain pen
> - Wool shawl
> - Also phone I took pic with, plus LV cles in empreinte Cerise stuck in the door keylock :-p
> View attachment 4561168


Where did you get the checkered makeup pouch? i need one


----------



## Bag Fetish

anglarry04 said:


> Where did you get the checkered makeup pouch? i need one


Amazon


----------



## princeali189

Bored at work so I though I’d snag a picture . Here’s what’s in my canvas metropolitan tote today. 
Coach toiletry pouch 
LV key cles 
Car keys
Prada cars holder
Ray van and Prada sunglasses
JSC metal straws
AirPods
Work/school binders


----------



## inkfade

In my Dylan 10: rx sunglasses, Coach horse and carriage card case, and wireless earbuds. Not pictured are my phone, which slips easily in the outer back pocket, and my keys which lay on top of everything inside.


----------



## reginatina

Enjoying the stripes whenever I open this bag.  What's in my bag:  lip balm, mints from Chik-fil-a (I always take a handful along with their cute ketchups), Filofax, coin purse, keys, sunglasses, essentials pouch, and my AirPods.


----------



## Sarah03

reginatina said:


> Enjoying the stripes whenever I open this bag.  What's in my bag:  lip balm, mints from Chik-fil-a (I always take a handful along with their cute ketchups), Filofax, coin purse, keys, sunglasses, essentials pouch, and my AirPods.
> View attachment 4638330
> View attachment 4638331


Great bag! I love the legacy stripe lining in those bags. Beautiful!


----------



## reginatina

Sarah03 said:


> Great bag! I love the legacy stripe lining in those bags. Beautiful!



Thank you!  The lining is really beautiful.  I always look on ebay for some SLGs.


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Saddle marleigh 20


----------



## CoachFan73

Currently in this month's accessories


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MTO


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> MTO



But...what's in it?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> But...what's in it?


Jaja I posted on wrong place


----------



## RuedeNesle

Most of the current contents in my Coach Carly. ( ebay purchase, 01/26/2020)
Switched out my Dooney wristlet for my chalk Coach 19 wristlet. (Inside: Rosebud Salve, small tin of Nivea Creme, Systane Ultra, Neosporin, bandages, mirror, tweezers, Wet Ones hand wipes, Nice n Clean lens wipes, Cottenelle flushable wipes, and another tube of MAC lipstick.)

Switched to one of my Clairefontaine notebooks. (I love buying notebooks! I have a drawer full of notebooks with only a few pages used.) I use the Moleskine book as my daily planner.

Purchased a long chain from ebay. It's hooked to the D ring inside the bag, and my key chain. It makes it easy to pull out my keys and unlock the door without unhooking them, even if the bag is on my shoulder.

My pen/pencil collection is growing. I need to pick a couple of pens and one pencil.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Most of the current contents in my Coach Carly. ( ebay purchase, 01/26/2020)
> Switched out my Dooney wristlet for my chalk Coach 19 wristlet. (Inside: Rosebud Salve, small tin of Nivea Creme, Systane Ultra, Neosporin, bandages, mirror, tweezers, Wet Ones hand wipes, Nice n Clean lens wipes, Cottenelle flushable wipes, and another tube of MAC lipstick.)
> 
> Switched to one of my Clairefontaine notebooks. (I love buying notebooks! I have a drawer full of notebooks with only a few pages used.) I use the Moleskine book as my daily planner.
> 
> Purchased a long chain from ebay. It's hooked to the D ring inside the bag, and my key chain. It makes it easy to pull out my keys and unlock the door without unhooking them, even if the bag is on my shoulder.
> 
> My pen/pencil collection is growing. I need to pick a couple of pens and one pencil.
> View attachment 4671527



Beautiful WIMB .  I think you need a (red!) pencil case/pouch because it makes me nervous to see loose pens in a bag (the idea of pen marks inside a purse scares me, lol).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful WIMB .  I think you need a (red!) pencil case/pouch because it makes me nervous to see loose pens in a bag (the idea of pen marks inside a purse scares me, lol).


Hi Minda!
Thanks! In 2009 I ordered a bag online. When it arrived I wasn't sure if I loved the style. The only thing I knew I loved was the color. It was a vibrant red!  The night it arrived I loaded it for work the next day. I decided I'd look at it in the morning and see how I felt. The next morning I woke up to a blue stain, bigger than a silver dollar, on the front of the bag! I accidentally put my blue gel ink pen in one of the inside pockets without the top on and it bleed all inside the pocket and penetrated the leather! I couldn't return it and I never carried it. I joked that I owned a $300.00 gel ink pen. Since that incident and until recently I always carried my pens in a pouch. When I tried downsizing my bags I had to take out the pouch because of room, but I was carrying one or two pens. It was hard at first and I'm still paranoid about ink marks. Now that I'm carrying more pens and slightly bigger bags maybe I should think about getting a pouch.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Minda!
> Thanks! In 2009 I ordered a bag online. When it arrived I wasn't sure if I loved the style. The only thing I knew I loved was the color. It was a vibrant red!  The night it arrived I loaded it for work the next day. I decided I'd look at it in the morning and see how I felt. The next morning I woke up to a blue stain, bigger than a silver dollar, on the front of the bag! I accidentally put my blue gel ink pen in one of the inside pockets without the top on and it bleed all inside the pocket and penetrated the leather! I couldn't return it and I never carried it. I joked that I owned a $300.00 gel ink pen. Since that incident and until recently I always carried my pens in a pouch. When I tried downsizing my bags I had to take out the pouch because of room, but I was carrying one or two pens. It was hard at first and I'm still paranoid about ink marks. Now that I'm carrying more pens and slightly bigger bags maybe I should think about getting a pouch.



Ouch — a $300 pen?  Lol.  Maybe you can use a ziplock for now


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Ouch — a $300 pen?  Lol.  Maybe you can use a ziplock for now


Yeah, I should dig in my drawer and get a pouch before I ride with my DD to the city this morning. If something should happen I'll relive our posts over and over in my head! 
Have a great weekend!


----------



## blackbutterfly

Carrying my Swagger again. I forgot how much I loved this bag.


----------



## HeatherL

Color block Chaise Cypress
Wristlet is for essentials, Advil, tums, eye drops, etc.
Woodstock Mini skinny is my wallet.
Coach Rexy card holder is for store credit cards and loyalty cards.
Kate Spade card holder is for gift cards.
Grand Canyon pouch is for keys.
Longchamp is for antibacterial hand gel & hand cream.
Brown velvet pouch is for removing rings for when applying the gel and hand cream.
Forgot to add my sunglasses but they fit with a case as well.


----------



## blackbutterfly

Hmm I might have to get this...



HeatherL said:


> View attachment 4672311
> View attachment 4672312
> 
> Color block Chaise Cypress
> Wristlet is for essentials, Advil, tums, eye drops, etc.
> Woodstock Mini skinny is my wallet.
> Coach Rexy card holder is for store credit cards and loyalty cards.
> Kate Spade card holder is for gift cards.
> Grand Canyon pouch is for keys.
> Longchamp is for antibacterial hand gel & hand cream.
> Brown velvet pouch is for removing rings for when applying the gel and hand cream.
> Forgot to add my sunglasses but they fit with a case as well.


----------



## HeatherL

blackbutterfly said:


> Hmm I might have to get this...



I’d say go for it!  It’s so easy to carry and comfortable.  Fits all the essentials and more, it really is a great bag.


----------



## Cachou97

In my new to me Coach chocolate brown satchel: 
-LV Josephine wallet
-LV DE cosmetic pouch 
-planner 
-sunglasses 
-tiffany &co jewelry pouch (for when I take off my bracelet before ballet class) 
-pencil pouch 
-tissues 
-Samsung Note 9 (used to take pic)


----------



## whateve

Here's what fits inside Emery 21. Not pictured are my phone and my sunglasses. The sunglasses fit without a case but it requires a bit of Tetris.


----------



## IntheOcean

whateve said:


> Here's what fits inside Emery 21. Not pictured are my phone and my sunglasses. The sunglasses fit without a case but it requires a bit of Tetris.


That Emery 21 is surprisingly spacious on the inside!


----------



## IntheOcean

Cachou97 said:


> In my new to me Coach chocolate brown satchel:
> -LV Josephine wallet
> -LV DE cosmetic pouch
> -planner
> -sunglasses
> -tiffany &co jewelry pouch (for when I take off my bracelet before ballet class)
> -pencil pouch
> -tissues
> -Samsung Note 9 (used to take pic)


What a beautiful bag! Love the leather and the design.


----------



## Cachou97

IntheOcean said:


> What a beautiful bag! Love the leather and the design.


Thank you!!


----------



## Mindy340

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3977116
> 
> 
> Here’s what I’ve been carrying around in Mr. Dr. Doodle:
> 
> Oh Bloody Hell pouch for ‘that time of the month’
> Car Keys
> Altoids
> ESOS Lip Balm
> Random Crystal Light Packet
> Paper Mate Pen
> Bath & Body Works Lotion and Pocket Bac
> Sephora x Moschino Teddy Bear Mirror Compact
> Coach x Keith Haring (Outlet Collection) Card Case
> Coach 1941 Rocket Ship Card Case
> Kate Spade Klondike Coin Purse
> Kate Spade ‘Hot Stuff’ Coin Purse (4 My Headphones)
> Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick (Hawkwind)
> iPhone 6+
> House of Holland Sunnies
> 
> Also, sometimes I take my iPad Mini 4 with me.


Can you please tell me what the name of the Coach card case in red hanging off your bag is? And where you bought it?  Thank you so much!


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Most of the current contents in my Coach Carly. ( ebay purchase, 01/26/2020)
> Switched out my Dooney wristlet for my chalk Coach 19 wristlet. (Inside: Rosebud Salve, small tin of Nivea Creme, Systane Ultra, Neosporin, bandages, mirror, tweezers, Wet Ones hand wipes, Nice n Clean lens wipes, Cottenelle flushable wipes, and another tube of MAC lipstick.)
> 
> Switched to one of my Clairefontaine notebooks. (I love buying notebooks! I have a drawer full of notebooks with only a few pages used.) I use the Moleskine book as my daily planner.
> 
> Purchased a long chain from ebay. It's hooked to the D ring inside the bag, and my key chain. It makes it easy to pull out my keys and unlock the door without unhooking them, even if the bag is on my shoulder.
> 
> My pen/pencil collection is growing. I need to pick a couple of pens and one pencil.
> View attachment 4671527


Hi RN! I love all that red and the little chalk wristlet in there! I enjoy little notebooks too.  I used a Moleskine for a while and love those, but right now I use a refillable planner. I have a pad of paper from Clairefontaine (Triomphe) but haven't seen their books. That's funny about having multiples with a couple pages used. That's one reason I love the refillable ones; so I can move things around as needed. lol! Thanks for the peek in your bag.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Here's what fits inside Emery 21. Not pictured are my phone and my sunglasses. The sunglasses fit without a case but it requires a bit of Tetris.


 I love this colorful sight! That's great even your sunglasses fit.


----------



## tealocean

blackbutterfly said:


> Carrying my Swagger again. I forgot how much I loved this bag.





HeatherL said:


> View attachment 4672311
> View attachment 4672312
> 
> Color block Chaise Cypress
> Wristlet is for essentials, Advil, tums, eye drops, etc.
> Woodstock Mini skinny is my wallet.
> Coach Rexy card holder is for store credit cards and loyalty cards.
> Kate Spade card holder is for gift cards.
> Grand Canyon pouch is for keys.
> Longchamp is for antibacterial hand gel & hand cream.
> Brown velvet pouch is for removing rings for when applying the gel and hand cream.
> Forgot to add my sunglasses but they fit with a case as well.





Cachou97 said:


> In my new to me Coach chocolate brown satchel:
> -LV Josephine wallet
> -LV DE cosmetic pouch
> -planner
> -sunglasses
> -tiffany &co jewelry pouch (for when I take off my bracelet before ballet class)
> -pencil pouch
> -tissues
> -Samsung Note 9 (used to take pic)


I love these! Thanks for sharing what's in your bag. I enjoy seeing all the shapes and colors of all the little things you carry and how they all fit in.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> Hi RN! I love all that red and the little chalk wristlet in there! I enjoy little notebooks too.  I used a Moleskine for a while and love those, but right now I use a refillable planner. I have a pad of paper from Clairefontaine (Triomphe) but haven't seen their books. That's funny about having multiples with a couple pages used. That's one reason I love the refillable ones; so I can move things around as needed. lol! Thanks for the peek in your bag.


Hi TO! 
You're welcome!
My "problem" is I try to downsize my bags to carry when I'm walking or taking buses in the city. Sometimes my current notebook is too big for my walking bags so I switch to one that fits all the bags I'm currently carrying. Then I think the notebook is too small when I carry a bigger bag. Added to that, I go through phases where I want a notebook with perforated pages. If I see a notebook with perforated pages I'll try to make it work, even though it may be too big/small, or it may not have grid lines.


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TO!
> You're welcome!
> My "problem" is I try to downsize my bags to carry when I'm walking or taking buses in the city. Sometimes my current notebook is too big for my walking bags so I switch to one that fits all the bags I'm currently carrying. Then I think the notebook is too small when I carry a bigger bag. Added to that, I go through phases where I want a notebook with perforated pages. If I see a notebook with perforated pages I'll try to make it work, even though it may be too big/small, or it may not have grid lines.


I know what you mean about them not fitting.  I don't always have room for even the small ones in very small bags, but if I really want to, I can usually squeeze a slim one in there.


----------



## reginatina

whateve said:


> Here's what fits inside Emery 21. Not pictured are my phone and my sunglasses. The sunglasses fit without a case but it requires a bit of Tetris.



I'm so happy you posted this. I was going to ask when I saw your bag in the "What bag are you carrying?" thread. I do think it may be a bit small for me, but it's such a pretty color and silhouette.


----------



## Saaski

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TO!
> You're welcome!
> My "problem" is I try to downsize my bags to carry when I'm walking or taking buses in the city. Sometimes my current notebook is too big for my walking bags so I switch to one that fits all the bags I'm currently carrying. Then I think the notebook is too small when I carry a bigger bag. Added to that, I go through phases where I want a notebook with perforated pages. If I see a notebook with perforated pages I'll try to make it work, even though it may be too big/small, or it may not have grid lines.



I have the same issue (kind of) but with my planner. I still can't manage to switch to a digital planner (it's just so much BETTER to make hand-written notes, for me) and I tend to gravitate towards the medium-sized planners that are about 8x5. It's a great size for the actual writing--not so much for downsizing.

And if I AM taking my planner with me, I might as well also take my medium 8x5 notebook too...


----------



## tealocean

Saaski said:


> I have the same issue (kind of) but with my planner. I still can't manage to switch to a digital planner (it's just so much BETTER to make hand-written notes, for me) and I tend to gravitate towards the medium-sized planners that are about 8x5. It's a great size for the actual writing--not so much for downsizing.
> 
> And if I AM taking my planner with me, I might as well also take my medium 8x5 notebook too...


LOL! I love writing things down too. Thankfully I don't carry my planner around unless I'm going somewhere to write in it. We need to start a paper and planner thread or is there one already?  There is a pen thread in here.


----------



## Saaski

tealocean said:


> LOL! I love writing things down too. Thankfully I don't carry my planner around unless I'm going somewhere to write in it. We need to start a paper and planner thread or is there one already?  There is a pen thread in here.



I've been trying to distance myself from my planner more with that in mind! 

Planner thread "how big is it? what does it look like? What do you use it for?" ("are you also an overpacker?")


----------



## RuedeNesle

Saaski said:


> I have the same issue (kind of) but with my planner. I still can't manage to switch to a digital planner (it's just so much BETTER to make hand-written notes, for me) and I tend to gravitate towards the medium-sized planners that are about 8x5. It's a great size for the actual writing--not so much for downsizing.
> 
> And if I AM taking my planner with me, I might as well also take my medium 8x5 notebook too...





tealocean said:


> LOL! I love writing things down too. Thankfully I don't carry my planner around unless I'm going somewhere to write in it. We need to start a paper and planner thread or is there one already?  There is a pen thread in here.



Hi Saaski and TO!
I keep my Moleskine notebook that I use as my planner in my bag Monday-Friday. I don't have a hectic schedule, in fact most days are the same old, same old, But the _ONE _time I'm out and about and someone asks me about doing something on a certain day, I have to write it in my Moleskine! Even though I have a notebook with me, it's not the same thing.


----------



## whateve

reginatina said:


> I'm so happy you posted this. I was going to ask when I saw your bag in the "What bag are you carrying?" thread. I do think it may be a bit small for me, but it's such a pretty color and silhouette.


Thank you! Truthfully, I could do with a bit more room but I love it so I'm making it work. It wouldn't have worked as well before when my wallet was bigger. The only problem I have with small bags is having to take things out to get to other things. I don't have to do that with bigger purses.


----------



## reginatina

Here's what's in my Cassie.  I've avoided this bag for awhile, because i didn't think it would fit my daily essentials.  I don't like when purses bulge too much.  I watch the "What's in my bag" youtube videos a lot and when I see a Cassie overstuffed and forced shut, it makes me cringe.  The bag is not too wide, so I didn't think my essentials pouch (the widest item I keep) would fit, but surprisingly, it worked well.  Fortunately, I did a trial on a display Cassie at Macy's.  Same stuff:  mini Filofax, mini skinny, sunglasses, essentials pouch, lip balm, keys, earbuds, and a new pack of gum my bf bought (and forgot) and asked to keep in my purse.    I included a side view of the bag with it loaded to show it the compartments don't spread out too much.


----------



## IntheOcean

reginatina said:


> Here's what's in my Cassie.  I've avoided this bag for awhile, because i didn't think it would fit my daily essentials.  I don't like when purses bulge too much.  I watch the "What's in my bag" youtube videos a lot and when I see a Cassie overstuffed and forced shut, it makes me cringe.  The bag is not too wide, so I didn't think my essentials pouch (the widest item I keep) would fit, but surprisingly, it worked well.  Fortunately, I did a trial on a display Cassie at Macy's.  Same stuff:  mini Filofax, mini skinny, sunglasses, essentials pouch, lip balm, keys, earbuds, and a new pack of gum my bf bought (and forgot) and asked to keep in my purse.    I included a side view of the bag with it loaded to show it the compartments don't spread out too much.
> View attachment 4678851
> View attachment 4678852
> View attachment 4678853


Cassie is surprisingly roomy! Yours doesn't look overstuffed at all.  And the color is so beautiful.


----------



## tealocean

reginatina said:


> Here's what's in my Cassie.  I've avoided this bag for awhile, because i didn't think it would fit my daily essentials.  I don't like when purses bulge too much.  I watch the "What's in my bag" youtube videos a lot and when I see a Cassie overstuffed and forced shut, it makes me cringe.  The bag is not too wide, so I didn't think my essentials pouch (the widest item I keep) would fit, but surprisingly, it worked well.  Fortunately, I did a trial on a display Cassie at Macy's.  Same stuff:  mini Filofax, mini skinny, sunglasses, essentials pouch, lip balm, keys, earbuds, and a new pack of gum my bf bought (and forgot) and asked to keep in my purse.    I included a side view of the bag with it loaded to show it the compartments don't spread out too much.
> View attachment 4678851
> View attachment 4678852
> View attachment 4678853


Wow, it holds a lot and looks beautiful! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## reginatina

IntheOcean said:


> Cassie is surprisingly roomy! Yours doesn't look overstuffed at all.  And the color is so beautiful.



Thank you!  I've been searching for an oxblood colored bag.  I'm glad I got this one.



tealocean said:


> Wow, it holds a lot and looks beautiful! Thanks for showing us!



TO, you know how much I love this thread.  Thank you, as always.


----------



## oldbag

blackbutterfly said:


> Carrying my Swagger again. I forgot how much I loved this bag.


Hi, can you please tell me what the interesting little bag with the music note holds. I like the design and shape.

Thanks


----------



## blackbutterfly

oldbag said:


> Hi, can you please tell me what the interesting little bag with the music note holds. I like the design and shape.
> 
> Thanks



earbuds, dongle, charger, and little block.


----------



## houseof999

This turnlock lunchbox pouch is surprisingly roomy!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> View attachment 4681723
> 
> This turnlock lunchbox pouch is surprisingly roomy!


What a pretty sight! I can't believe all of that fits inside! I love the mineral color and the fun slgs too.


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> What a pretty sight! I can't believe all of that fits inside! I love the mineral color and the fun slgs too.


I usually don't carry all these things. Most days just keys, wallet and my phone . Occasionally I'll take a lipstick or lip gloss. Someone mentioned about the bags being not big enough to carry sunglasses so I had to try that and a little makeup which I ideally would like to carry but I don't. Lol! There's still a back pocket outside that I didn't put anything in. Also I didn't just the inside zipper pocket with the see though mesh wall. There's another little pocket on the front inside that can hold a frequently used card also.


----------



## Saaski

houseof999 said:


> View attachment 4681723
> 
> This turnlock lunchbox pouch is surprisingly roomy!


No kidding! That's a good amount of carry.


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> I usually don't carry all these things. Most days just keys, wallet and my phone . Occasionally I'll take a lipstick or lip gloss. Someone mentioned about the bags being not big enough to carry sunglasses so I had to try that and a little makeup which I ideally would like to carry but I don't. Lol! There's still a back pocket outside that I didn't put anything in. Also I didn't just the inside zipper pocket with the see though mesh wall. There's another little pocket on the front inside that can hold a frequently used card also.


That's amazing it will hold that much and more! I love when bags have that little inside zip pocket for a card case, and helps it hold so much more.


----------



## blackbutterfly

I dumped my whole bag just for you all


----------



## IntheOcean

blackbutterfly said:


> I dumped my whole bag just for you all


Beautiful bag and the perfectionist in me always finds it especially nice when the SLGs and other contents match the bag (I guess you do, too)


----------



## blackbutterfly

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bag and the perfectionist in me always finds it especially nice when the SLGs and other contents match the bag (I guess you do, too)


I do!! Minus the blue LV card case of course  I guess it’s time to go shopping again!


----------



## IntheOcean

blackbutterfly said:


> I do!! Minus the blue LV card case of course  I guess it’s time to go shopping again!


I think it looks good among its black and grey companions. Reminded me of the sea at night.


----------



## tealocean

blackbutterfly said:


> I dumped my whole bag just for you all


Thank you.  What a lovely sight!


----------



## MrMotivations

"What's In My Bag"..."Is my bone in there?"


----------



## BeachBagGal

MrMotivations said:


> "What's In My Bag"..."Is my bone in there?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697015


Awww that’s adorable!


----------



## inkfade

In my Coach Nomad crossbody in dark denim: 
Coach card case
Coach Rexy key loop
Rx sunglasses and rx glasses (soft cases not pictured, as they're ugly and I'm looking for new ones lol)
Airpod Pros in case
Not pictured are my ID badge for work and obviously my phone


----------



## Saaski

inkfade said:


> In my Coach Nomad crossbody in dark denim:
> Coach card case
> Coach Rexy key loop
> Rx sunglasses and rx glasses (soft cases not pictured, as they're ugly and I'm looking for new ones lol)
> Airpod Pros in case
> Not pictured are my ID badge for work and obviously my phone
> 
> View attachment 4704859


You travel light!


----------



## inkfade

Saaski said:


> You travel light!



I really do! For a while I was carrying very small crossbody bags where I could only fit a card case, one pair of glasses, and then have to clip my keys to the outside of the bag somewhere, so when I switched into bigger bags again, I guess my having gotten used to carrying nothing kind of carried over lol. I love carrying this little, though. It's light on my shoulder, easy to find things in my bag, and I have room for small things I might acquire while shopping, etc. I used to carry way more than this, but am so glad I downsized my every day load.


----------



## anthrosphere

Here are a few pics of what fits in the wicker Willis.

What I have:
¬ eyeglass pouch
¬ makeup pouch
¬ card case
¬ hand sanitizer
¬ keys
¬ mints
Missing: My pixel 4 phone.

All the items except my phone fits inside comfortably. If I remove the sanitizer, I can stretch the gussets out a little to give some extra room for my phone. I also included pics of the bag all nice and full, as well as a side view of the gusset that has stretched out a bit.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Here are a few pics of what fits in the wicker Willis.
> 
> What I have:
> ¬ eyeglass pouch
> ¬ makeup pouch
> ¬ card case
> ¬ hand sanitizer
> ¬ keys
> ¬ mints
> Missing: My pixel 4 phone.
> 
> All the items except my phone fits inside comfortably. If I remove the sanitizer, I can stretch the gussets out a little to give some extra room for my phone. I also included pics of the bag all nice and full, as well as a side view of the gusset that has stretched out a bit.


The Disney card case is adorable!


----------



## Saaski

anthrosphere said:


> Here are a few pics of what fits in the wicker Willis.
> 
> What I have:
> ¬ eyeglass pouch
> ¬ makeup pouch
> ¬ card case
> ¬ hand sanitizer
> ¬ keys
> ¬ mints
> Missing: My pixel 4 phone.
> 
> All the items except my phone fits inside comfortably. If I remove the sanitizer, I can stretch the gussets out a little to give some extra room for my phone. I also included pics of the bag all nice and full, as well as a side view of the gusset that has stretched out a bit.


I was just looking at loungefly card cases


----------



## anthrosphere

whateve said:


> The Disney card case is adorable!





Saaski said:


> I was just looking at loungefly card cases



Thank you!!


----------



## tealocean

anthrosphere said:


> Here are a few pics of what fits in the wicker Willis.
> 
> What I have:
> ¬ eyeglass pouch
> ¬ makeup pouch
> ¬ card case
> ¬ hand sanitizer
> ¬ keys
> ¬ mints
> Missing: My pixel 4 phone.
> 
> All the items except my phone fits inside comfortably. If I remove the sanitizer, I can stretch the gussets out a little to give some extra room for my phone. I also included pics of the bag all nice and full, as well as a side view of the gusset that has stretched out a bit.


This is really cute! It looks like a summer day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm not going anywhere so just some lippies and perfume samples in this tiny cute keychain bag.


----------



## Buyavowel

Holds the absolute essentials, I’m pleased.


----------



## pbnjam

blackbutterfly said:


> I dumped my whole bag just for you all


Beautiful Cassie! I really want to get an all leather one. Definitely on my wishlist!


MrMotivations said:


> "What's In My Bag"..."Is my bone in there?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697015


So cute! 


inkfade said:


> In my Coach Nomad crossbody in dark denim:
> Coach card case
> Coach Rexy key loop
> Rx sunglasses and rx glasses (soft cases not pictured, as they're ugly and I'm looking for new ones lol)
> Airpod Pros in case
> Not pictured are my ID badge for work and obviously my phone
> 
> View attachment 4704859


Love the strap with this bag!


anthrosphere said:


> Here are a few pics of what fits in the wicker Willis.
> 
> What I have:
> ¬ eyeglass pouch
> ¬ makeup pouch
> ¬ card case
> ¬ hand sanitizer
> ¬ keys
> ¬ mints
> Missing: My pixel 4 phone.
> 
> All the items except my phone fits inside comfortably. If I remove the sanitizer, I can stretch the gussets out a little to give some extra room for my phone. I also included pics of the bag all nice and full, as well as a side view of the gusset that has stretched out a bit.


This bag is so cute but I'm trying to be good! lol


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm not going anywhere so just some lippies and perfume samples in this tiny cute keychain bag.


Sunshine Mama, this is so cute! I love keeping things near me in pouches. You have a great idea with this and all your little lip/perfume products.


----------



## tealocean

Buyavowel said:


> Holds the absolute essentials, I’m pleased.


Pretty, and that does fit a lot!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> Sunshine Mama, this is so cute! I love keeping things near me in pouches. You have a great idea with this and all your little lip/perfume products.


Thank you!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

What’s in my Cass bag: quarantine edition


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just some of my lip stuff.


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Just some of my lip stuff.


These are way too cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> These are way too cute!


Thank you!


----------



## inkfade

My essentials today: Rx glasses, Coach card case, Airpods (hanging off the wristlet strap), and my Lamy ballpoint and mechanical pencil for work notes today.


----------



## IntheOcean

inkfade said:


> My essentials today: Rx glasses, Coach card case, Airpods (hanging off the wristlet strap), and my Lamy ballpoint and mechanical pencil for work notes today.
> 
> View attachment 4714046
> 
> 
> View attachment 4714047


Such a cute clutch!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I went to Whole Foods, so I just took my card holder and a Keychain bag that holds my essentials inside the micro Sierra bag.


----------



## Bag Fetish

marissa214 said:


> I've been traveling for two weeks and this is the longest I've carried this turnlock hobo. I have to say it has really grown on me!  Here's what I've got stashed inside.
> View attachment 3734304
> 
> The big straw wristlet (from Kohl's) has pens, my headphones and usually also stores the little pill case. In the pill case, I store extra contacts in case my luggage gets delayed or I run out.
> View attachment 3734305
> 
> The little dragonfly coin pouch was a gift from a friend in Japan. I always have chapstick, advil, and my target sunglasses.
> The happy bird wristlet holds extra cards. I still regret not getting the happy birds reversible tote!  I just love that print. Finally, the slim wallet is an outlet wallet and I love it!  The card slots are rainbow colored and so cheerful. I get lots of compliments on it. It also has a wrist strap and can hold a phone so sometimes I carry it on its own.
> View attachment 3734308


What does the inside of the wallet look like ?


----------



## HeatherL

My new Duffle 20 [emoji7]


----------



## tealocean

HeatherL said:


> My new Duffle 20 [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4728289
> 
> View attachment 4728291
> 
> View attachment 4728292


Duffle 20 holds an amazing amount. I enjoyed seeing all your little slgs (great colors!) and pretty flowers too!


----------



## HeatherL

tealocean said:


> Duffle 20 holds an amazing amount. I enjoyed seeing all your little slgs (great colors!) and pretty flowers too!



Thank you!  I was on the fence with this bag because I was afraid it’d be too small.  Truth be told, I did downsize but it still fits more than what I’d consider my essentials.
I was surprised at what it holds and wanted to share.


----------



## MKB0925

HeatherL said:


> My new Duffle 20 [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4728289
> 
> View attachment 4728291
> 
> View attachment 4728292


Beautiful bag and thx for sharing! It holds a pretty good amount!


----------



## Emilleigh

I just got this rogue 25 and I'm impressed by what can fit!


----------



## MKB0925

Emilleigh said:


> I just got this rogue 25 and I'm impressed by what can fit!
> 
> View attachment 4754125
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754126


Love it!! I just got my first Rogue 25 in Oxblood. I agree it holds so much!!


----------



## musiclover

Emilleigh said:


> I just got this rogue 25 and I'm impressed by what can fit!
> 
> View attachment 4754125
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754126


Your handbag and accessories are very elegant!


----------



## musiclover

@tealocean 
Here's what's in my school bag.


This is my bargain straw bag with my beautiful Coach leather daisy purse charm.  I've been using my Coach denim patchwork tearose crossbody clutch as my small bag.  The rest is just school stuff-my classroom keys, Coach Apple key ring and whistle on a Disney lanyard, HK pencil case, Kate Spade planner and Rifle &Co notebook.  HK folder with school papers and blue floral iPad mini pouch.  Please excuse my ziploc of sweets.  Sometimes you just need a little something.


----------



## winter_knight

musiclover said:


> @tealocean
> Here's what's in my school bag.
> View attachment 4770527
> 
> This is my bargain straw bag with my beautiful Coach leather daisy purse charm.  I've been using my Coach denim patchwork tearose crossbody clutch as my small bag.  The rest is just school stuff-my classroom keys, Coach Apple key ring and whistle on a Disney lanyard, HK pencil case, Kate Spade planner and Rifle &Co notebook.  HK folder with school papers and blue floral iPad mini pouch.  Please excuse my ziploc of sweets.  Sometimes you just need a little something.


I like the straw bag.


----------



## winter_knight

Emilleigh said:


> I just got this rogue 25 and I'm impressed by what can fit!
> 
> View attachment 4754125
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754126


I've been eyeing the black rogue for a little while. I have too many black bags to consider it.


----------



## baghabitz34

What’s in my Rogue: hand sanitize, gold eyeglass case for pens, green Rexy wallet, cognac Leatherology pouch, small Coach wristlet, notebook, masks, no name black pouch for cosmetics


----------



## Lake Effect

HeatherL said:


> My new Duffle 20 [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4728289
> 
> View attachment 4728291
> 
> View attachment 4728292


I love a pouch! I discovered it made finding small items easier. Then I dedicated one to work essentials, door fob, flash, memo pad of logins, url's etc. That made it easier to walk out the door in the morning, well, before wfh!


----------



## Lake Effect

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4771405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s in my Rogue: hand sanitize, gold eyeglass case for pens, green Rexy wallet, cognac Leatherology pouch, small Coach wristlet, notebook, masks, no name black pouch for cosmetics



Eye pouch for pens! Excellent idea, ty!


----------



## Lake Effect

musiclover said:


> @tealocean
> Here's what's in my school bag.
> View attachment 4770527
> 
> This is my bargain straw bag with my beautiful Coach leather daisy purse charm.  I've been using my Coach denim patchwork tearose crossbody clutch as my small bag.  The rest is just school stuff-my classroom keys, Coach Apple key ring and whistle on a Disney lanyard, HK pencil case, Kate Spade planner and Rifle &Co notebook.  HK folder with school papers and blue floral iPad mini pouch.  Please excuse my ziploc of sweets.  Sometimes you just need a little something.


Little baggie of sweets?? Not like it is the "Share Size" of M&Ms


----------



## musiclover

Lake Effect said:


> Little baggie of sweets?? Not like it is the "Share Size" of M&Ms


These are Rhubarb and Custard hard boiled candies and they are fantastic. They are a gentle sweet and sour taste. I received a box of them as a gift so I moved the candies to a ziploc in my handbag.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> @tealocean
> Here's what's in my school bag.
> View attachment 4770527
> 
> This is my bargain straw bag with my beautiful Coach leather daisy purse charm.  I've been using my Coach denim patchwork tearose crossbody clutch as my small bag.  The rest is just school stuff-my classroom keys, Coach Apple key ring and whistle on a Disney lanyard, HK pencil case, Kate Spade planner and Rifle &Co notebook.  HK folder with school papers and blue floral iPad mini pouch.  Please excuse my ziploc of sweets.  Sometimes you just need a little something.


That's a nice summery bag, and a beautiful daisy!  I love your tearose clutch! I was going to say even the sweets added some pretty colors to the mix; so they go well with your bag.  All your pouches, notebooks, HK , and little things are so fun. Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> I love a pouch! I discovered it made finding small items easier. Then I dedicated one to work essentials, door fob, flash, memo pad of logins, url's etc. That made it easier to walk out the door in the morning, well, before wfh!


I love pouches too. I even use them at home, lol!


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> That's a nice summery bag, and a beautiful daisy!  I love your tearose clutch! I was going to say even the sweets added some pretty colors to the mix; so they go well with your bag.  All your pouches, notebooks, HK , and little things are so fun. Thank you for sharing this!


You’re so welcome!  I like having a fun bag on the inside with lots of colour.  I find I’m drawn to more neutral coloured bags so I try to make the interior playful with colour and whimsical pouches and accessories.  Today I can start a new bag with my regular handbag items!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> You’re so welcome!  I like having a fun bag on the inside with lots of colour.  I find I’m drawn to more neutral coloured bags so I try to make the interior playful with colour and whimsical pouches and accessories.  Today I can start a new bag with my regular handbag items!


I like seeing all the colors inside too, like a pretty surprise. I hope you had fun starting a new regular bag today!


----------



## HeatherL

@ Lake Effect
Yes, I love pouches too!  It really does keep you organized and it takes no time to switch bags!  Plus there are so many cute and functional options to chose from as well.

*trying to get the hang of quoting as I was always an app user.*


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> I like seeing all the colors inside too, like a pretty surprise. I hope you had fun starting a new regular bag today!


I took my new Charlie 28 in mist out today.  I loved carrying her in the sunshine.  It felt good carrying a different bag.  I will try to take a picture of my bag tomorrow.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> I took my new Charlie 28 in mist out today.  I loved carrying her in the sunshine.  It felt good carrying a different bag.  I will try to take a picture of my bag tomorrow.


I'm looking forward to seeing your mist Charlie tomorrow. I'm glad it felt good carrying a different bag. It's so fun to mix it up isn't it?


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing your mist Charlie tomorrow. I'm glad it felt good carrying a different bag. It's so fun to mix it up isn't it?


It sure does.  I'm feeling that I need to carry a few more different bags this summer seeing as I only carried about three different bags for the past four months.


----------



## ditzydi

Coach Cassie in Aurora with my hologram Nolita 15 (carrying powder and lipgloss) Coach heart coin purse (carry meds in that), LV cles with extra cards and epi card case with my DL, debit card, Costco and Sams cards.


----------



## Citosgirl

Really impressed by all the things I can fit in my coach Tabby Hobo!


----------



## CoachFan73

WIMB Day


----------



## whateve

Jez star quilted crossbody. There is a back pocket for my phone. There is still a little more room. There is a small lipgloss in the inside pocket that I forgot to take out for the picture.


----------



## CoachFan73

WIMB DAY


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

I’m amazed at how much the cassie fits. Here’s my black cassie with my iPad mini with a keyboard case along with my trackpad.


----------



## MKB0925

Birthdayconfetti said:


> I’m amazed at how much the cassie fits. Here’s my black cassie with my iPad mini with a keyboard case along with my trackpad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904939


Wow that is alot!! I just got my first cassie from the online sale. I really love it!


----------



## ditzydi

Birthdayconfetti said:


> I’m amazed at how much the cassie fits. Here’s my black cassie with my iPad mini with a keyboard case along with my trackpad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904939


They are like Mary Poppins's bag.  They really do hold a lot.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Some purple Vera Bradley accessories and a space saving water bottle


----------



## CoachFan73

Started 2021 in Signature Fashion. 
Just a few of my goodies


----------



## missconvy

Got a Samorga pochette Metis organizer for my Cassie. This is the Cassie color pine and samorga color sea foam.


----------



## HannahLS

Does anyone know if a personal Filofax/MM agenda will fit in a Cassie?


----------



## Purse411

HannahLS said:


> Does anyone know if a personal Filofax/MM agenda will fit in a Cassie?



My Filofax Original in personal size fits in my Cassie and I still have room for my medium zip around wallet.  There is room for other things like keys and lipstick as well without it looking bulky.


----------



## IntheOcean

Purse411 said:


> My Filofax Original in personal size fits in my Cassie and I still have room for my medium zip around wallet.  There is room for other things like keys and lipstick as well without it looking bulky.
> 
> View attachment 4955189


The Cassie is really quite roomy for its size! Also, I love your icon!


----------



## CoachFan73

My key wallet & coin case are my staple accessory in all the bags I carry


----------



## Amazona

Just a lil' Coach in my Coach.


----------



## Iamminda

Look at how much this little cutie holds — great for a super-light day .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Look at how much this little cutie holds — great for a super-light day .
> 
> View attachment 5003304


   
I love your HUGE bag!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your HUGE bag!!!



Thanks SSSSM .  I have been lusting after one after seeing the pictures of your cute ones.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSSM .  I have been lusting after one after seeing the pictures of your cute ones.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Look at how much this little cutie holds — great for a super-light day .
> 
> View attachment 5003304


That def holds more than I thought.  That’s great!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Look at how much this little cutie holds — great for a super-light day .
> 
> View attachment 5003304


I have been mentally trying to pack all those items in that cute bag. I get all the way to the card case and I don't see how it fits. Oh wait. DANG! I "just" saw it! Those are 3 cards, not a card case! Now I get it!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I have been mentally trying to pack all those items in that cute bag. I get all the way to the card case and I don't see how it fits. Oh wait. DANG! I "just" saw it! Those are 3 cards, not a card case! Now I get it!



Sorry RN .  Looking at it again, I should have stacked the three cards better to avoid any confusion.  Glad you figured it out .


----------



## Lucyblue13

RuedeNesle said:


> I have been mentally trying to pack all those items in that cute bag. I get all the way to the card case and I don't see how it fits. Oh wait. DANG! I "just" saw it! Those are 3 cards, not a card case! Now I get it!


I did the same thing!


----------



## ditzydi

Took my Aurora Cassie to take ds to some appointments this morning.  Inside I have my mono mini pochette, monk clea, de cles and my epi card holder.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Took my Aurora Cassie to take ds to some appointments this morning.  Inside I have my mono mini pochette, monk clea, de cles and my epi card holder.


Hidden cuties!


----------



## xo.siren

I totally didn’t realize how much stuff I carry until I dumped all of it to take a picture for this thread!


Mini Lillie Carryall holds: stash of medical masks in a ziplock, hand sanitizer, my allergy medication, beano, AirPods, hand cream, kleenex, my coach card holder, mirror, keys, mini agenda, jewelry pouch with ring, and various lip products and mini versions of perfume! Small but mighty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Inside my Coach Circle bag today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today inside my Circle bag again.


----------



## Amazona

Nolita 19 with the essentials & a long strap for a massage appointment:


iPhone 6S
LV 6 key holder DG
hair tie
debit card, ID, insurance card
bandaids (new shoes on)
disinfectant wipe
extra mask
earphones
hand sanitizer on the outside


----------



## Sunshine mama

Amazona said:


> Nolita 19 with the essentials & a long strap for a massage appointment:
> View attachment 5081486
> 
> iPhone 6S
> LV 6 key holder DG
> hair tie
> debit card, ID, insurance card
> bandaids (new shoes on)
> disinfectant wipe
> extra mask
> earphones
> hand sanitizer on the outside
> View attachment 5081487


Wow! It's like a magic pochette! It fits so much!


----------



## Amazona

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! It's like a magic pochette! It fits so much!


It is! I could have put a few more small items in. If I had left my key holder home it would fit my foldable Wayfarers and a coin purse. These Nolitas are SO underrated!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Amazona said:


> It is! I could have put a few more small items in. If I had left my key holder home it would fit my foldable Wayfarers and a coin purse. These Nolitas are SO underrated!


I complete agree!!! I own a few.


----------



## americandreaming

Amazona said:


> It is! I could have put a few more small items in. If I had left my key holder home it would fit my foldable Wayfarers and a coin purse. These Nolitas are SO underrated!





BeachBagGal said:


> I complete agree!!! I own a few.



I have a black one that I have yet to use.  I need a crossbody chain+/strap for it which is hard to find because I'm so short and I can't detach the wristlet chain completely so I need one short enough to attach to it to extend it.  I always think of it'll be my dressy clutch for dinners out... once the country is properly open for us to dine in.  Can't wait.


----------



## Amazona

americandreaming said:


> I have a black one that I have yet to use.  I need a crossbody chain+/strap for it which is hard to find because I'm so short and I can't detach the wristlet chain completely so I need one short enough to attach to it to extend it.  I always think of it'll be my dressy clutch for dinners out... once the country is properly open for us to dine in.  Can't wait.


You could get a strap from Etsy, just have it made to measure. I wish my long strap was longer, so that I could leave the short chain handle hanging as a decoration on the front of the bag. I've been thinking of going the Etsy route myself.


----------



## BeachBagGal

americandreaming said:


> I have a black one that I have yet to use.  I need a crossbody chain+/strap for it which is hard to find because I'm so short and I can't detach the wristlet chain completely so I need one short enough to attach to it to extend it.  I always think of it'll be my dressy clutch for dinners out... once the country is properly open for us to dine in.  Can't wait.


I just tuck the attached chain in the bag and attach my strap to the sides of the bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Amazona said:


> You could get a strap from Etsy, just have it made to measure. I wish my long strap was longer, so that I could leave the short chain handle hanging as a decoration on the front of the bag. I've been thinking of going the Etsy route myself.


Never thought to leave mine hanging as decoration. Hmmm


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> I complete agree!!! I own a few.



So you recommend getting more than one?  .  I haven’t used my new 19 yet and really wished that new 24 had worked out.


----------



## Amazona

BeachBagGal said:


> Never thought to leave mine hanging as decoration. Hmmm


I see this happening alot with the LV Mini Pochette.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> So you recommend getting more than one?  .  I haven’t used my new 19 yet and really wished that new 24 had worked out.


I’m not enabling lol. Ya know I like those small bags lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Since we're talking about small bags, here's my wristlet today.  I had a small clear pencil pouch with 2 lippies and my coin card holder in  the wristlet.  Then I used the keychain bag to hold a small cover-up makeup and a few bills.
Crossbody-ing these two bags were super fun!


----------



## vastare

My one and only beautiful Cassie 19. Fits so much....


----------



## GatorMom




----------



## jane

Got this Field Tote a couple weeks ago and I LOVE it! Most of the SLGs are Louis Vuitton except for the gray leather pen case, which is from the Coach Men's line several years ago.


----------



## faded264

This is what I had in my Claire.  Switching out bags today.


----------



## Amazona

Contents of my Field tote 40  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-in-my-bag-wimb-pics-pls.955250/post-34700152


----------



## BeachBagGal

Amazona said:


> Contents of my Field tote 40
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-in-my-bag-wimb-pics-pls.955250/post-34700152
> View attachment 5166161


The charm is perfect on there!


----------



## Amazona

BeachBagGal said:


> The charm is perfect on there!


Yeah, it's right on the money! When I saw the charm I just had to have it exactly for that reason.


----------



## HoneyMates857

Hey, Rethreads, I love your pink and white PLANNER!! I want one!!


----------



## Naminé

.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Rowan satchel:
Tusk wallet (attached to a chain I hooked to the tag inside the bag in lieu of a D ring)
Prive Revaux fitover sunglasses - QVC
Moleskine softcover squared pages notebook
Trader Joe's Hand Sanitizer Spray
Tissues
Dooney card case for Clipper Card
Packable drawstring backpack - Amazon
Clipa purse hook
Cottonelle wipes
3 Pilot Frixion erasable pens and 1 Paper Mate InkJoy stylus pen
Cosmetic pouch - Daiso, with extra disposable face masks. 
Systane, Wet Ones, lens cleaners, pill case. (Kept in the front zipper pocket of the Daiso pouch.)


----------



## HeatherL

I love the Rambler.  My pup photo bombed, he wanted to eat the scarf


----------



## yologuy123

........


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Rowan satchel:
> Tusk wallet (attached to a chain I hooked to the tag inside the bag in lieu of a D ring)
> Prive Revaux fitover sunglasses - QVC
> Moleskine softcover squared pages notebook
> Trader Joe's Hand Sanitizer Spray
> Tissues
> Dooney card case for Clipper Card
> Packable drawstring backpack - Amazon
> Clipa purse hook
> Cottonelle wipes
> 3 Pilot Frixion erasable pens and 1 Paper Mate InkJoy stylus pen
> Cosmetic pouch - Daiso, with extra disposable face masks.
> Systane, Wet Ones, lens cleaners, pill case. (Kept in the front zipper pocket of the Daiso pouch.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238639


Love the red!!
Please get me a fainting chair!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the red!!
> Please get me a fainting chair!


Thanks SM!   I'm missing Rowan. I can't wait to carry her again when I go home next week.
 I'll work on your fainting chair, but may I suggest a couch? My experience proves a couch provides a much safer landing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM!   I'm missing Rowan. I can't wait to carry her again when I go home next week.
> I'll work on your fainting chair, but may I suggest a couch? My experience proves a couch provides a much safer landing.


Oh dear,  the couch is actually what I was trying to ask for.  I just didn't know what I needed,  as I am not very experienced in these things, you know.
Nevertheless,  I'm glad you pointed out the difference since comfort is extremely important for a safe fall.
For example:


----------



## xwxcc

- IssueMiyake card holder
- Armani lip gloss
- Nars setting powder
- several receipts 
- Airpod pro
- hand lotion
- hand sanitizer


----------



## Sunshine mama

A coin card holder,  a small kirigami pochette, and a few makeup items.


----------



## qwertie

Thought I’d try to stage a nice photo (inspired by @Sunshine mama) to add to this thread… but it’s just not happening for me. So here is a pic I took of my vintage collegiate yesterday:




- notebook with pen
- kisslock coin pouch
- card wallet
- pouch for keys
- hand sanitizer 
- phone (not pictured)


----------



## Sunshine mama

qwertie said:


> Thought I’d try to stage a nice photo (inspired by @Sunshine mama) to add to this thread… but it’s just not happening for me. So here is a pic I took of my vintage collegiate yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 5279024
> 
> 
> - notebook with pen
> - kisslock coin pouch
> - card wallet
> - pouch for keys
> - hand sanitizer
> - phone (not pictured)


Thank you @qwertie
Your picture is lovely!! And you are very kind.


----------



## qwertie

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you @qwertie
> Your picture is lovely!! And you are very kind.



Thank you for being so encouraging


----------



## americandreaming

qwertie said:


> Thought I’d try to stage a nice photo (inspired by @Sunshine mama) to add to this thread… but it’s just not happening for me. So here is a pic I took of my vintage collegiate yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 5279024
> 
> 
> - notebook with pen
> - kisslock coin pouch
> - card wallet
> - pouch for keys
> - hand sanitizer
> - phone (not pictured)


nice to see you're using yours as much as I am mine!  haha x


----------



## Sunshine mama

Inside my pink  Nora kisslock bag: a Kirigami small pochette, a coin card holder,  and a Fossil envelope pouch that I painted to make it a little more happy.


----------



## tealocean

qwertie said:


> Thought I’d try to stage a nice photo (inspired by @Sunshine mama) to add to this thread… but it’s just not happening for me. So here is a pic I took of my vintage collegiate yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 5279024
> 
> 
> - notebook with pen
> - kisslock coin pouch
> - card wallet
> - pouch for keys
> - hand sanitizer
> - phone (not pictured)


This is a beautiful sight with all of your things organized in your bag! I love seeing WIMB pictures.


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> A coin card holder,  a small kirigami pochette, and a few makeup items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270266





Sunshine mama said:


> Inside my pink  Nora kisslock bag: a Kirigami small pochette, a coin card holder,  and a Fossil envelope pouch that I painted to make it a little more happy.
> View attachment 5296787
> View attachment 5296788


So pretty! You have a lovely variety of happy colors!


----------



## qwertie

tealocean said:


> This is a beautiful sight with all of your things organized in your bag! I love seeing WIMB pictures.



Thanks!! I love wimb pictures too. We need more of them!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

1941 Frame Saddle Bag 
-Coach Wristlet
-LV Rosalie Coin Purse
-mesh drawstring pouch for chargers
-earbuds
-inhaler
-Altoids
-hand sanitizer 
-Kleenex
-a menstrual pad
-a face mask
-compact mirror
-keys


----------



## katev

I'm may be getting fanciful here but please humor me! I was searching the Wayback machine for a Coach item from 2015 when I came across this announcement for Coach's famous collaboration with Gary Baseman, the artist and animator.

It made laugh because I immediately thought of this "What's in Your Coach Bag?" thread on TPF because Baseman's created his designs to represent the "...the darkly playful creatures that inhabit the Coach Girl's belongings!"

So, what's in your Coach bag?!


----------



## Iamminda

@Sunshine mama.  Here is my baby Parker along with my Nolita 19 with leather lining .  I don’t know what bag to pair it with but I guess I can use it as a mini pouch.


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> @Sunshine mama.  Here is my baby Parker along with my Nolita 19 with leather lining .  I don’t know what bag to pair it with but I guess I can use it as a mini pouch.


I love these! I forgot you had them. It's fun to see them again. The baby Parker is adorable!


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> I love these! I forgot you had them. It's fun to see them again. The baby Parker is adorable!



Thanks TO .  I wish I can find a bigger version of it to pair it with like @Sunshine mama


----------



## elvisfan4life

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 5239006
> View attachment 5239010
> View attachment 5239011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Rambler.  My pup photo bombed, he wanted to eat the scarf


Love love love that bag


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sunshine mama said:


> Inside my pink  Nora kisslock bag: a Kirigami small pochette, a coin card holder,  and a Fossil envelope pouch that I painted to make it a little more happy.
> View attachment 5296787
> View attachment 5296788


Wow you are very talented wish I could paint things like that


----------



## Sunshine mama

elvisfan4life said:


> Wow you are very talented wish I could paint things like that brush stroke


Thank you! That's very kind of you. 
But you'd be amazed how easy it is! 
It's just a matter of actually getting that first brush stroke on it, and then it's  all downhill from there.


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Thanks TO .  I wish I can find a bigger version of it to pair it with like @Sunshine mama


That would make a fun pairing. I want to see it if you find one. Maybe you can find one that goes well with the colors.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> @Sunshine mama.  Here is my baby Parker along with my Nolita 19 with leather lining .  I don’t know what bag to pair it with but I guess I can use it as a mini pouch.


Hi Iamminda!
Just saw this.
Your baby Parker is way too cute!!
I found this. Do you think they work together?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi Iamminda!
> Just saw this.
> Your baby Parker is way too cute!!
> I found this. Do you think they work together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351999
> View attachment 5351995



Thanks .  That’s a pretty bag you found.  I also saw this one below which would be a perfect match.  It’s hard to find a NWT one at this point — plus I don’t really want to break my bag ban .  I impulse bought the baby Parker since I want something with tea roses but now I got to find something to match it.  It never ends .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  That’s a pretty bag you found.  I also saw this one below which would be a perfect match.  It’s hard to find a NWT one at this point — plus I don’t really want to break my bag ban .  I impulse bought the baby Parker since I want something with tea roses but now I got to find something to match it.  It never ends .


Wow that is a perfect March indeed! And good for you not breaking the ban!


----------



## HeatherL

I just love this bag and can’t believe how much it holds.
I have my mini pochette as my catch all/emergency pouch.
Cles for my keys
Calendar
Orange card case (outlet) as my main wallet 
Signature card case for store cards & gift cards
Mask
Hand sanitizer (baby Yoda)
Sunglasses
Pen
Tissues
Face spray (blue bottle, when it’s very hot)
Lip balm 
Oh, I am using the strap that came with the denim Tali.


----------



## tealocean

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 5423830
> 
> View attachment 5423831
> 
> View attachment 5423832
> 
> View attachment 5423834
> 
> I just love this bag and can’t believe how much it holds.
> I have my mini pochette as my catch all/emergency pouch.
> Cles for my keys
> Calendar
> Orange card case (outlet) as my main wallet
> Signature card case for store cards & gift cards
> Mask
> Hand sanitizer (baby Yoda)
> Sunglasses
> Pen
> Tissues
> Face spray (blue bottle, when it’s very hot)
> Lip balm
> Oh, I am using the strap that came with the denim Tali.


I love that this looks structured and huggable at once! It's fun to have a peek at your pretty slgs, pen, and cutie Grogu hiding in there.


----------



## HeatherL

tealocean said:


> I love that this looks structured and huggable at once! It's fun to have a peek at your pretty slgs, pen, and cutie Grogu hiding in there.


Thank you!  Yes, this bag is the best of both worlds, both soft, huggable and structured where needed!


----------



## A1aGypsy

It’s so cute! I love that bag.


----------



## AngieG

Does anybody know anything about this label? Was it ever ised by Coach?


----------



## KaliDaisy

Bumping this thread because it has always been one of my favorites and I'd love to see what's in your bags these days!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

I’ve been carrying my Rogue Tote a lot over the past week or so as I need extra room to carry documents and miscellaneous items at the moment. I usually carry one of my small, everyday bags inside but I do have an organizer that I occasionally use instead. This is everything inside at the moment and there’s plenty of room to spare in the tote, so I can throw in a pair of flats, water bottle and a snack, even a sweater or small jacket.


----------



## whateve

JVSXOXO said:


> I’ve been carrying my Rogue Tote a lot over the past week or so as I need extra room to carry documents and miscellaneous items at the moment. I usually carry one of my small, everyday bags inside but I do have an organizer that I occasionally use instead. This is everything inside at the moment and there’s plenty of room to spare in the tote, so I can throw in a pair of flats, water bottle and a snack, even a sweater or small jacket.
> 
> View attachment 5608995
> View attachment 5608996


What is the card case (the one with your immunization card inside)?


----------



## JVSXOXO

whateve said:


> What is the card case (the one with your immunization card inside)?


It's the Coach Multiway Zip Card Case. I got it last spring and I wish that they made this style more in fun colors and prints, because it has more slots than their regular ID wallets. Haven't seen another one since!


----------



## whateve

JVSXOXO said:


> It's the Coach Multiway Zip Card Case. I got it last spring and I wish that they made this style more in fun colors and prints, because it has more slots than their regular ID wallets. Haven't seen another one since!


I love all the extra slots. I wish they made it in fun colors.


----------



## Biik Zou

My collections. Not much. But I still keep charging my Bags everyday.


----------



## HeatherL

This is the Cary Crossbody in dark pine.  I think it’s going to be a favorite for a carefree go to bag (seems this is my new style lately, very casual).





My pen.
Rexy cardholder for extra cards.
Peanuts Mini Skinny for main wallet.
Mono Eclipse Key Pouch (gift from hubby), extras (chapstick, hand sanitizer).
Damier Ebene Key Pouch for keys.
Mini pochette as my catch all.
Sunglasses, tissues, lip balm and face spray.
Calendar.


----------



## tealocean

HeatherL said:


> This is the Cary Crossbody in dark pine.  I think it’s going to be a favorite for a carefree go to bag (seems this is my new style lately, very casual).
> View attachment 5637966
> View attachment 5637967
> View attachment 5637968
> View attachment 5637969
> 
> My pen.
> Rexy cardholder for extra cards.
> Peanuts Mini Skinny for main wallet.
> Mono Eclipse Key Pouch (gift from hubby), extras (chapstick, hand sanitizer).
> Damier Ebene Key Pouch for keys.
> Mini pochette as my catch all.
> Sunglasses, tissues, lip balm and face spray.
> Calendar.


Thank you for showing what fits. I love seeing these with all the fun things contained inside!


----------



## tealocean

JVSXOXO said:


> I’ve been carrying my Rogue Tote a lot over the past week or so as I need extra room to carry documents and miscellaneous items at the moment. I usually carry one of my small, everyday bags inside but I do have an organizer that I occasionally use instead. This is everything inside at the moment and there’s plenty of room to spare in the tote, so I can throw in a pair of flats, water bottle and a snack, even a sweater or small jacket.
> 
> View attachment 5608995
> View attachment 5608996


Beautiful! I appreciate seeing how you have the bags organized with everything in place so you can reach in and find what you need. We get to appreciate these things here.


----------



## IntheOcean

HeatherL said:


> This is the Cary Crossbody in dark pine.  I think it’s going to be a favorite for a carefree go to bag (seems this is my new style lately, very casual).
> View attachment 5637966
> View attachment 5637967
> View attachment 5637968
> View attachment 5637969
> 
> My pen.
> Rexy cardholder for extra cards.
> Peanuts Mini Skinny for main wallet.
> Mono Eclipse Key Pouch (gift from hubby), extras (chapstick, hand sanitizer).
> Damier Ebene Key Pouch for keys.
> Mini pochette as my catch all.
> Sunglasses, tissues, lip balm and face spray.
> Calendar.


That bag looked so small and I was totally taken by surprise when I saw what was inside  Gorgeous color, too.


----------



## HeatherL

IntheOcean said:


> That bag looked so small and I was totally taken by surprise when I saw what was inside  Gorgeous color, too.


I agree, it’s hard to tell the size of a bag on the websites.  I hope this helped if you are interested.  I am loving this color as well.


----------



## oldbag

IntheOcean said:


> That bag looked so small and I was totally taken by surprise when I saw what was inside
> 
> 
> IntheOcean said:
> 
> 
> 
> That bag looked so small and I was totally taken by surprise when I saw what was inside  Gorgeous color, too.
Click to expand...




HeatherL said:


> This is the Cary Crossbody in dark pine.  I think it’s going to be a favorite for a carefree go to bag (seems this is my new style lately, very casual).
> View attachment 5637966
> View attachment 5637967
> View attachment 5637968
> View attachment 5637969
> 
> My pen.
> Rexy cardholder for extra cards.
> Peanuts Mini Skinny for main wallet.
> Mono Eclipse Key Pouch (gift from hubby), extras (chapstick, hand sanitizer).
> Damier Ebene Key Pouch for keys.
> Mini pochette as my catch all.
> Sunglasses, tissues, lip balm and face spray.
> Calendar.


----------



## oldbag

HeatherL said:


> This is the Cary Crossbody in dark pine.  I think it’s going to be a favorite for a carefree go to bag (seems this is my new style lately, very casual).
> View attachment 5637966
> View attachment 5637967
> View attachment 5637968
> View attachment 5637969
> 
> My pen.
> Rexy cardholder for extra cards.
> Peanuts Mini Skinny for main wallet.
> Mono Eclipse Key Pouch (gift from hubby), extras (chapstick, hand sanitizer).
> Damier Ebene Key Pouch for keys.
> Mini pochette as my catch all.
> Sunglasses, tissues, lip balm and face spray.
> Calendar.


I absolutely love the Peanuts mini skinny. It looks loved. Charlie and the gang always make me smile.


----------



## HeatherL

oldbag said:


> I absolutely love the Peanuts mini skinny. It looks loved. Charlie and the gang always make me smile.


Thank you!  I pull it out every Sept and use until March.  I love this SLG and Peanuts!


----------



## KaliDaisy

HeatherL said:


> This is the Cary Crossbody in dark pine.  I think it’s going to be a favorite for a carefree go to bag (seems this is my new style lately, very casual).
> View attachment 5637966
> View attachment 5637967
> View attachment 5637968
> View attachment 5637969
> 
> My pen.
> Rexy cardholder for extra cards.
> Peanuts Mini Skinny for main wallet.
> Mono Eclipse Key Pouch (gift from hubby), extras (chapstick, hand sanitizer).
> Damier Ebene Key Pouch for keys.
> Mini pochette as my catch all.
> Sunglasses, tissues, lip balm and face spray.
> Calendar.


I think this is the first time I've seen this bag and I love it!! And really love this color too   I'm going to keep an eye out and see if it goes on sale anywhere, it's the perfect size!


----------



## fufulynn

Carrying light today


----------



## JVSXOXO

I will never not be amazed at how much this little bag can hold!


----------



## Amazona

JVSXOXO said:


> I will never not be amazed at how much this little bag can hold!


Wow. I'm genuinely surprised and that's a lot, taking that I own a Cassie and know how much the regular version can hold. 
What an insanely cute and roomy bag!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Amazona said:


> Wow. I'm genuinely surprised and that's a lot, taking that I own a Cassie and know how much the regular version can hold.
> What an insanely cute and roomy bag!


It’s so deceptively spacious - I’ve seen people pack a lot more into them in YouTube review videos. I think I’m content now that I have my Chalk one for the warmer months and this one for every other season. I was previously eyeing the regular version (which comes in a lot of awesome colors!) but this size really worked out for me.


----------



## Alexa5

For @tealocean here is the inside of the tea rose dinky you asked about…


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> For @tealocean here is the inside of the tea rose dinky you asked about…
> View attachment 5663093
> View attachment 5663094
> View attachment 5663095


Thank you! That is beautiful! I love seeing the purple and all the colors you've added inside! It must be a visual treat each time you reach inside.


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> For @tealocean here is the inside of the tea rose dinky you asked about…
> View attachment 5663093
> View attachment 5663094
> View attachment 5663095



I really love the purple lining — wish they use it on more/all bags


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> I really love the purple lining — wish they use it on more/all bags


Me too!


----------



## HeatherL

This is the revel 24 and I can’t believe how much it holds.  Of course my phone fits fine (iPhone 13 pro) but I’m using it for pics.


----------



## JVSXOXO

HeatherL said:


> This is the revel 24 and I can’t believe how much it holds.  Of course my phone fits fine (iPhone 13 pro) but I’m using it for pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666858
> View attachment 5666859
> View attachment 5666860
> View attachment 5666861


Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## oldbag

HeatherL said:


> This is the revel 24 and I can’t believe how much it holds.  Of course my phone fits fine (iPhone 13 pro) but I’m using it for pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666858
> View attachment 5666859
> View attachment 5666860
> View attachment 5666861


I so much love the looks of the older Peanuts card case I was inspired to buy the new style. I want mine to look as well loved as yours is.


----------



## HeatherL

oldbag said:


> I so much love the looks of the older Peanuts card case I was inspired to buy the new style. I want mine to look as well loved as yours is.


Thank you!  My Peanut SLG’s are very well loved and I’m waiting patiently until I can wear in the new card case from this year too.


----------



## IntheOcean

HeatherL said:


> This is the revel 24 and I can’t believe how much it holds.  Of course my phone fits fine (iPhone 13 pro) but I’m using it for pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666858
> View attachment 5666859
> View attachment 5666860
> View attachment 5666861


Fits so much more than I would've thought by just looking at this bag! Also, this is a really beautiful shade of blue/purple


----------



## HeatherL

IntheOcean said:


> Fits so much more than I would've thought by just looking at this bag! Also, this is a really beautiful shade of blue/purple


Yes, I totally agree.  I had to show a what fits as I am impressed.  It’s a beautiful color but in real life it’s like an electric blue.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Snapped some shots of what I carry in my Soft Tabby while switching into my Cassie 19. I put the leather gloves right on top when I’m not wearing them.


----------



## lenarmc

JVSXOXO said:


> Snapped some shots of what I carry in my Soft Tabby while switching into my Cassie 19. I put the leather gloves right on top when I’m not wearing them.
> View attachment 5675872
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675873
> View attachment 5675874


I own a soft Tabby as well and was looking for an organizer. Where is yours from?


----------



## JVSXOXO

lenarmc said:


> I own a soft Tabby as well and was looking for an organizer. Where is yours from?


It’s from Amazon! I watched some review videos on YouTube that said that Gucci Marmont inserts also work well for the Soft Tabby so I started searching around. After checking the measurements, I went with the small size and it fits perfectly.


----------

